# random work thoughts..



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't expect very many posts with this thread..

but that's okay.. it's for everyone that works and just need a place to just post whatever's on their mind.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have on my coat, have my lunch packed..

but if i could only get paid to just drive up into the parking lot - then drive home? i'd be a happy camper.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

just saved a girl from losing her job. 

Damn. Management was getting ready to fire her. They didn't understand why she was so "Aggressive".. Once i dealt with her? She's no longer on the "Chopping Block." 

NM is a mild mannered town. They aren't used to folks from The Bronx, NY..:lol


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Yes, I'm from sleepy Minneapolis forced to deal with NYC a-holes (sorry NYC!), so it's the opposite.

Kudos to you for saving her job. Everyone has value IMHO! I do stick my neck out for people they don't like at work too, and it pains me when judgmental people say stuff about people at work because everyone IMHO is helpful in some way or another.

I sometimes trust my life to people who they hate rather than the YES people, but we all have to play the game.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Your such a stupid prick Allan. Do you really have nothing better to do with your life than to humiliate me daily and make my life even more miserable?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm going to call her "Jesse - Fall Apart".. every time we look around she's Falling Apart over something, then calls in sick - i'm the one that has to be called in on my day off to come in an pick up the pieces.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i mean, really? you want to go home because your HUSBAND has laryngitis.. and he's had it all week?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh that's really "rich"..

i get called in on my day off, because you're husband has cancer? No problem, but we find out that it's REALLY not cancer.. They haven't made a diagnosis, there's been no biopsy..

and you don't get the results back in 3 WEEKS???!!! then how in the hell do you know he has cancer?!!!!

THEN ...it later comes out that you really can't stand your co-worker, so you made up this AMAZING STORY about your husband having cancer. So you can have the next 2 weekends OFF - and i have to substitute for you?


you bi&*&ch...


----------



## Lmatic3030

This lady really needs to stop changing my schedule at the last minute


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Being on call does not work wonders for my anxiety. But i'm surprised that once i come back home, i can sleep like a log..

hell, probably LOOK like one, too.


----------



## Mishcat

If only I could go to work... not give a crap about what anyone there thinks.... ahhhh that would be nice....


----------



## intheshadows

Management should look in the mirror before they accuse the night crew of slacking off. Lazy ****s


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

there are a LOT of lonely people here in Santa Fe. i can't believe i've been called in to do emergencies, and all i'm really seeing is people who need to be touched, and talked to.. and folks wonder why i can't deal with humans after hours.

too f&*&*cking needy..


----------



## ACCV93

Ya thanks for that, much appreciated... not.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Close the freight elevator door! geeez


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

There's going to be a Xmas party for our hospital. There's no way in hell that i would go.

It's bad enough "working" with these people - let alone doing "mandatory social activities" with them? geez...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i woke up this morning, and remembered a complaint that a patient made while working in a small town in Idaho.

I will never, ever work in place that 99.5% white, 100% republican 100% mormon, and 1,000% bass ackward.

We were doing a surgery procedure, the mother and daughter wanted* "More interaction" *with me. First of all, the relatives shouldn't be even in the room during these procedures. It's against the law. But they allow it in this small town.

I was professional, but they wanted to get "*More personal"*..

I am so glad i left there. The people there were the most insecure, very needy, fearful, and definitely not "culture-forward" at all. They couldn't go to the bathroom by themselves. Grown people, had to have a family go to the bathroom with them. We're talking folks in their damn 30's and 40's..:no


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

When the patient complained, it went to our kiss-butt coordinator. who sat there and f&*&king cried when she began preaching about family "togetherness"..

I looked at her like she had just went off the deep end. i knew i wasn't going to stay there long.

it's a good thing i didn't..


----------



## Hello22

Oh and i seen what you wrote about me on your desk 'hello22 is wasting time, etc' - wtf? Can you elaborate boss? No of course you won't, confrontation isn't your style is it, you just prefer to go to the higher topknobs and ***** about me, making sure they all think i'm lazy. Ya i shouldn't be reading your notes, hard not to when you have it left on your desk, smooth. 

God i love being the favourite at work :roll


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

gawd, i'm not a fan of "Save a Restaurant Reality" T.V. shows.

Or this guy coming in to a job because the owner is too gutless to fire their own. the star puts up hidden cameras on employees, etc. then they're busted.

People not only lose their jobs on these shows - they lose their jobs with millions of people watching..


----------



## Lmatic3030

Finally got room on the 3rd floor. Hopefully the trucks are light next week.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

you expect to do examinations on celebrities, and mucky mucks - basically high maintenance type people, AND expect me to take call every other day as well? Oh? my incentive is ski lift ticket DISCOUNT at Aspen?

Well, how can i enjoy my time on the ski slopes at Aspen, if i'm working EVERY DAY and taking call EVERY OTHER DAY? (at Aspen?)

and no, i'm not doing any examinations, or kiss as&*& in the middle of the night on Mariah Carey, or Nick Cannon, or who ever the hell else that doesn't keep themselves up properly in the first damn place.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wow! This chick at work was so insecure about her job, that she tried to sabotage me. When she realized i'm a smart cookie, and just blew right through her tactics? She's trying to be my friend..

I'm professional - even polite. But i am so not your friend.


----------



## Hello22

If you don't like my suggestions, then don't ****ing ask for them. 

Basically a meeting about bull**** that i really couldn't care less about.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

gawd i hate it.

i treated her like i do all of my patients, and just because she's a NURSE, she wants to be treated EXTRA special. what's worse, she tried to belittle my intelligence in front of her daughter by asking the MG of a transducer i was using - and was DEAD WRONG..

"See how smart i am? i am a NURSE"..

Keep that sh&*&t up, and you'll just embarrass yourself.. like you've already done. You bitter b&*ch.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I think my boss regrets hiring me.
I know he would rather work with someone that talks more and makes the day less boring.


----------



## kingjay

I'm just not a big fan of my workplace, my employer, even my co-workers and bosses these days!


----------



## Malek

I once had a dream about work in which we were getting robbed and I would volunteer to be a hostage cause why not me? Everyone else there seems to have more fulfilling lives. Well the dream ends with the robbers going out guns ablazing with the cops and I die in the crossfire. It's like that song Mad World, the dreams in which I'm dying are the best I've ever had... Why is being remembered as a martyr so appealing to me? I do have goals and a purpose in life, at least I thought so. But subconsciously I really think I underestimate the value of my life. It'd be an understatement to say I'm a lil messed up... :sus


----------



## SuperSky

I'm worried about the stress levels of my supervisor/mentor person. Hopefully I become productive and non-noobish enough to start taking some of the work off his plate soon, without creating extra work by needing him to review everything I've done and explain all the things I've stuffed up.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wow! i feel for this co-worker. She jumped into a job that was way over her head. New grad., lots of confidence, but when it came to the skill set? It's kicking her as*&*s totally.

they know i'm good at what i do? so now i have to come in and save the lab.

Why? Well Miss Confidence, is overwhelmed, has been calling in sick for the last week, and now went to her "friend" who's giving her time off. (Physician).

This was a job even hard-core P.A.'s wouldn't take, or they were ran off. 

What's worse? she told the administrators she had 1-2 years "Experience" doing simple studies. No, she had 1-2 years OBSERVING.. she didn't have the balls to even TOUCH these patients.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I posted a review on a place that i used to work for. It's pretty cool that now there are websites that will name certain institutions, and ask the employee's feedback.

since i won't ever go back there again, i can tell others what the hell they're walking into.

After i did so, someone from their HR dept. read the review and tried to defend the place?

I did not back down. I did not argue with her. I began stating facts regarding the working conditions, the job culture, the RELIGIOUS overtones, the mental/physical exhaustion we endured in that place.

It was quite obvious to that HR person, that if she tried arguing again over the internet, that i would divulge more information - and others would see it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, looks like the tables have turned.

I championed a co-worker who literally on the brink of getting fired.

Her working partner who is very cunning and manipulative and is extremely slow at doing patients, slyly watched, but pretended to be her friend the whole time.

We found the reason the co-worker was having a hard time was because she took most of the patient load - while her working partner just sat back and kissed management's butt.

Long story short, the one who slyly grinning is now scared shi&*&tless. They finally - after 3 years put her on a productivity performance review. If she doesn't shape up? SHE will be on the brink of losing a job.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

you know what? if i'm working i get tired of working.

and when i'm NOT working? i get tired of NOT working..


----------



## Slogger

Dear management, giving us dinner parties to celebrate a successful product is a nice gesture, but what we really want is CASH or EXTRA VACATION DAYS. Thank you.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Being on call does not work wonders for my anxiety. But i'm surprised that once i come back home, i can sleep like a log..
> 
> hell, probably LOOK like one, too.


 Wow good on you! You're doing well to handle being on call. I used to work part time and was casual (hence expected to come in when others are sick etc). The 5 days a week I didn't work I'd get my clothes ready and not leave the house until aftter 3pm (the latest they'd ever called me in was 2.30). I had friends back then and boy did that piss them off :|.


----------



## Witchcraft

I don't want to go to work tomorrow :rain


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Wow good on you! You're doing well to handle being on call. I used to work part time and was casual (hence expected to come in when others are sick etc). The 5 days a week I didn't work I'd get my clothes ready and not leave the house until aftter 3pm (the latest they'd ever called me in was 2.30). I had friends back then and boy did that piss them off :|.


Wow! so you just kind of hung around the house for most of the day until after 3:00 p.m.?

This might sound simple for those who don't work or don't have "call" - but for those who do? That's kind of "mind racking" wondering if they will or will not call you in? What's it going to be like? ugh!!

My call hours are usually 12 hours long.. and that's AFTER I finish doing a 10 hour shift at the hospital.. Sometimes 12 hours shift depending on where i'm working. The last time i got called in? It was a hostile patient - who was an Labor and Delivery nurse. Just fu&*&cking mean.. and i wondered to myself, what was i thinking when i entered the medical field?:|

I have no idea what you do for a living, but Man! you've got my respect, totally!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The sky is falling! the sky is falling! every time i look around, there's drama. She complained about how she hated her co worker, now she wants to be friends with her.

she said she wanted to work, now she doesn't.

she said her husband is an as&*&hole, but now that he has cancer, she needs to be there for him.

okay, we're done.


----------



## Hello22

I will be very very very surprised when i eventually go back to work (as i am on certified sick leave), to resume my current job. I reckon this will be the pivotal moment for them to demote me due to absenteeism. They have been dying to do this for ages, and now i have given them full opportunity. Doesn't bother me too much, it might be awkward though for me. 

Meh, i'll be emigrating in the next 4 months anyway, oh and that also reminds me - i will defintely NOT be allowed a career break after me being off sick for so long. 

And no one to blame but myself. God i really do time these things really well don't i....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I would love a job where I never had to deal with people directly. I am soooo sick of listening to the unhappy crap and being snubbed. I am much happier alone.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i absolutely HATE it when i tell a patients relatives that they should wait outside because OBVIOUSLY, there isn't room in the examination quarters for me, the patient, the equipment - AND THEM..

what do they do? they just walk their overweight butts right on in, then say something stupid like: *"Oh, we don't want to be in the way"* with a nervous laugh..

then get your over protective, controlling, ignorant as&*&*s back out in the lobby and let me do my f;&*&*cking job for once.

gawd!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp! the apocalypse came and went..

nothing eventful took place. i had to be on call all night. and still nothing happened..

oh yeah.. a coyote farted near the wood pile in my back yard.. that's about it..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm on call for 24 hours.. again..last time it was thanksgiving day, this time, it's xmas day.

i think it's sad that they call these "Holidays" - (or holy-days), yet some individuals always manage to come to the ER for something that can wait for another day, if there's anything wrong with them at all.

And while i'm examining them, they'll sit there and have the audacity to say: *"It's such a shame you have to work today"...*

well, if you hadn't trundled your lonely, and obviously desperate big as*&*s through the doors - i wouldn't BE here, now would i?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh, and next time you decide you want to "put the new kid on the block" (me) on call - why not notify me, first?

You just don't put it down on paper, and say: "Well,you should know." what kind of sh&*&*t it is that?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i just find it fascinating that when a person vents about their job, the ones who have no job are the first ones to tell them how they should conduct themselves.

I mean, really, you sit around in your house all damn day, no job, no social interaction, you have "fantasy playmates", no plans on having a job, but you're going to tell ME how to act when i'm at work.

Oh, that's just rich..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i've never seen such a scum bag - especially a 65 year old scum bag like her. what a hypocrite.

people lure you into hospital jobs saying they will have "plenty of hours".. but they don't tell you that these "hours" will just be ON-CALL.

No one likes call, so this old bag just starts writing my name down on the calendar to take all of her call. Without even telling me. 

When i confronted her on her crap? "Well, you're supposed to check, yourself." But when there is a full day she wants me to take? she's blowing up my cell phone asking me if i can work a certain 10 - to 12 hour shift.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i am so grateful, that when i stood my ground and said: "I'm not honoring this call schedule - because no one even notified me about these days".. 

She became livid..and smilingly went to the director stating. "Yes, i made several changes to the schedule. But she should know, they were posted since october." Okay, so i'm supposed to drive in to the hospital, every day, to see what changes you made? 

What a crock. Management backed me up - which is surprising. They wiped my name off of the call schedule and said: "Whenever you need "think" to take your call - then you have to call her up, and ask. just as you do everything else.

so cool.. but i will never trust that b*&*ch again. what's worse? since she's shown her as&*&*s? i don't think i'll be taking her call any time soon.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i do not want to work with this slime bag.. whenever she's around, she creeps all the way out.. i never trusted her after her first screw up. She back stabbed us, and kept right on going.

i just don't feel safe around her at all.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh, so you pay cash for your hospital services - and you expect me to treat you like "royalty"?

No, you get treat just as professionally as every one else.

Who knew? an ape with money..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay, you called me out at 12:00 a.m. in the middle of the night to do 5 ROUTINE exams that could have waited until today.. this morning..

and you want the results - right now... no.. you will wait for them.

and instead of trying to rule the roost? you can do your OWN damn exams.

you old coot.


----------



## pythonesque

Curiosity killed the cat...and propels people to stick Q-tips into the mouths of 2-week-old cadavers.

I'll never understand this business.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i feel guilty for finally saying: "No i won't drop my plans and come in today because two co-workers don't get along. One is a "femme fatale" and the other one is an absolute "controller"..

Even when my SO and i were 4 wheel/off-road driving in the mountains and in the snow, i felt guilty..

whereas i actually should have been happy to have my freedom.. for once.


----------



## DrumToYourBeat

Why do I think of witty responses when people are conversing, but I only say them out loud like 13% of the time?


----------



## Tibble

Ugh I could have said more to him. Why am I so boring? I need to get out of here. :/


----------



## toxqan

I had a job interview last week with the COO of a small company. He was the type that can't stop talking. He spoke at length about how there was one person in the organization they were essentially trying to get rid of and use me to replace. they said this person did a good job and was actually rather vital to several different deparments of the company. So naturally I was confused....thinking to myself there is no reason to let this contractor go as it seems counter-productive. Then he came out and flatly said this was person was too introverted! That was the main reason they wanted him gone. At that point I was struggling to contain myself. I had never heard this bias stated so directly. I couldn't help but picture this COO saying the same thing to my replacement in 6 months.

About 10 minutes after I left, the recruiter that set up the interview called me to say this company wanted to offer me the job at a salary better than my last position. They were obviously impressed with my background and I came across as a 'proactive' 'team player' etc. I could not get the anti-introvert bias out of my mind and flatly said no without hesitation. (I didn't help that the person who interviewed me cursed like a sailor and was late to my interview)

Even for a technically oriented number crunching job (traditional domain of the 
introvert) this company essentially wanted a glad handing salesman. A very interesting anecdote I have been thinking about since. ..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Toxgan... Kudos! 

You don't have to settle out of desperation..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Man.. the more i know about humans - the more i know about primate behavior..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this is crazy. a chick at work quit her job to go work some where else. 2 weeks later? she wants her old job back - but on her terms. then she asked if we could go in to business together..

and now is calling back to this job saying that i took her job...

okay...


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

"Nobody talk to me nobody talk to me no no keep walking kee- thank you"


----------



## That random dude

In the few days i'm gonna have to work from 10am to 10:30pm till Monday and this is only the second weekend I have been able to go out but now those plans are ruined, O well at least I'm going to get a nice pay check this month.


----------



## toxqan

I had a job interview last week and I talked so much I lost my voice and became sick. (It is as though I don't exercise my vocal chords by talking enough so they're weak). The company called me back and I had a second interview yesterday as I began to get over my cold/ loss of voice. Again, I talked so much I am losing my voice again. This has happened to me at times in the past. It's interesting for me to note how SA/ introversion has led to a physical illness in this case.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i do NOT like being stared at all of the time. i don't like it all!

stop fu*&*cking staring.. i know my hair is curly.. stop saying that.. stop saying that i look like a damn doll..

i DON'T look like a doll..

and stop asking me "where are you from?"

i am from planet earth.. i am a carbon based unit just like you people - except i keep myself fit and healthy.. if you did the same thing you all wouldn't act as if i were from a another f&*&cking planet. Nor would you all have your sorry fat butts up here in the hospital in the first place.

so there!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and keep your filthy paws out of my hair!!

and stop staring at me when i enter the lobby to call out a patients name. I didn't call YOUR name so stop looking over here.

Jeez that just frustrates me, whenever i walk into the lobby and folks stop talking and staring.

my boss noticed this immediately and chuckles whenever i take my paperwork and block my face with it to keep people from staring.. thank gawd i'm not crazy..


----------



## That random dude

^Da faq


----------



## Tibble

I'm so sorry! Please don't hate! I'm just a really shy person. You seem really nice and I could use a friend. *sigh* I give up. There's no hope for me -_-


----------



## victoriangirl

I should be given an Oscar for best performance by a female actor.

I am in pain, yet I smile and try to act civil & friendly towards people, while all I want to do is never ever ever see these losers again in my life.


----------



## Pursuit0fHappyness

I wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow.....


----------



## AHolivier

Good news: I'm no longer being paid on commission. I'm now being paid for time spent on the job.
Bad news: I've been in the same place for almost 5 years now, and I still feel uncomfortable around certain people, including my boss. On top of that, the only person in my dept. got a new job, so i don't really have anyone to talk to.


----------



## toxqan

recruiters and HR people are scum (especially the recruiters)..... if they're not busy forgetting your name and painstakingly written cover letter they are condescendingly spoon feeding you pablum about 'not being a good fit' in lieu of giving you constructive feedback about why you didn't get the job.

It feels worse to be unemployed when you realize these people somehow got hired....


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay... i finally found a team that has the same work ethic.. Great, now i find out that the team leader has a strange habit of "quitting due to relationships"..

When she falls in love with some guy who lives in another state? she quits her job - and chases after him.

Apparently, this has been going on since she was 17? Whelp, she's 49 and still hasn't "found the right guy yet"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i am tired.. i am soooo tired..

12 long hours, no lunch, soooo tired..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay, i'm starting 10 hour shifts tomorrow. because the lead decided she didn't like her hours, we all have to make a shift change.

everyone else has 12 hour shifts, or 10 hour shifts, and she gets the 8 hour shift..

i can't complain... hell, i had it for a month, and loved it.. now that i can work more independently, (you did that to yourself), i have to work the sh&*&ty shifts.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp! our lead does not want to be at work - hell, neither do i.. and she waited until i was just now getting into my car to call in sick..

this means i have to take not only MY LOAD of patients, but hers as well..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

What's worse, i'm in the middle of seeing these* Emergencies *and a VIP comes in a *routine* basis. he wants to be seen RIGHT AWAY.. for a routine study..why, because he sits on the board of directors.

i had an Intern look at him..

that's just wrong for ANYONE to just walk in and get seen RIGHT AWAY just because they have more money than everyone else.. it's just wrong..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

people are too quick to kiss as&*&*s just because someone is rich..

i don't get it..


----------



## randomperson

I've got so much overtime coming up I'm basically working all day every day for the next week including the weekend, I'm not sure I'm looking forward to this or not...


----------



## TryingMara

Why do I always feel like the weakest link at work? Why am I convinced I can't do what my coworkers can?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

the doctors treat us "non-doctors" like crap. Being around them is like being in a "d&*&ck measuring" contest. they know that we "non-doctors" are better with "hands-on" knowledge behind the scenes, yet still treat us as if we are the 47% that Mitt Romney talks about.

There's an abysmal difference between book sense and common sense...

thus, i am one of the 47% percent and PROUD!


----------



## intheshadows

"I'm looking for something with the least amount of responsibility" 
Kevin Spacey - American Beauty

I feel that way too lately.


----------



## mark555666

bjh


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

every monday morning, i have to wonder if my "lead" is going to stay for the rest of the day. It never fails that each week, there's always some stupid reason for her to go home early.

I ought call her Blockbuster (video).. "go home happy"


----------



## tieffers

You know what would be cool? If couples maybe, like, stopped f*cking in the fitting rooms at work.

why would you even
_why_
oh leave your underwear behind okay thanks


----------



## Lucidvio

I cant believe after a year Im still in that place, it was only supposed to be a short term thing. I so badly need to get out of there.


----------



## Taney

Why do you think that everyone has the happy, bubbly personality? I am not a fu**cking cheerleader! I can do my job without entertaining my coworkers. Afterall, we are there to WORK. And, since you came from a different manufacturing background, maybe you should learn what the job requires before telling me that I'm a piece of sh*t. I know my job, it would be nice if you had a clue about it.


----------



## ShyFX

Yeah if you could look at the price tag instead of asking me the price of every single item that would be great.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Please stop coming into our dept., and making snide remarks or using facetious laughter to get your point across that you don't like me.

It's not that i don't like you, i just don't trust you. You're the hospital's biggest gossips, you lie like an oriental rug, you're threatened by women who call you on your sh&*&t, and don't mince words w/you.

Instead of you being strong enough to be direct? you're standing in the way when i need to get past you, and trying to be "civil" after being a total turd last week.

do you not GET that i can't stand being around you? please do us all a favor and just - fall off the f&*&*cking planet already, will ya?


----------



## Convoy

I am paranoid of getting fired from my job - the result is I work harder. Then I get in trouble for working to hard WTF. (True story)


----------



## Jilly1999

Why did you have to move to the office across from mine...why must you stop and peep your head in my office every time you leave your office...why are you so creepy and aggressive? Why do you think you think you are above everybody? Why will they not fire you? Enough people have complained. Ugh.....not looking forward to hump day.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

Slogger said:


> Dear management, giving us dinner parties to celebrate a successful product is a nice gesture, but what we really want is CASH or EXTRA VACATION DAYS. Thank you.


:ditto:ditto

Right on the $!

I rather have a bonus with a day off as I can make my own dinner party for 1 or take out my love ones somewhere we want to go.

I really come to dislike potlucks; again just let me off early it would be much more appreciated.


----------



## snuggly time

Why do customers complain about prices, yet they still shop here? Go away if you don't like it! The staff don't even get a discount, so why do you think you qualify for one? Hehe


----------



## intheshadows

I hope they'll believe me when I phone in sick. Because it's going to be really busy tonight.


----------



## intheshadows

"My job consists of basically masking my contempt for the *******s in charge, and, at least once a day, retiring to the men's room so I can jerk off while I fantasize about a life that doesn't so closely resemble Hell."


----------



## TryingMara

This isn't for me, I want out.


----------



## cybernaut

Denied from 5 job positions. Waiting for 4 more places. I'll be 21 in 2 months with 0 job experience, but have been applying for jobs since 17. Yet, you have people who quit a jobs and are able to get another one 1-2 months later. I don't need anyone "acting" as if I will things will get better. Get from around me with that BS.


----------



## Lish3rs

Dam*. I should have wrote a thank-you letter after that interview. But is it really needed? Lots of people probably don't, but I am being told both most people to ALWAYS send a thank-you letter after each and every interview.

I'd feel stupid to send one to a department store that says "ATTN" and then the name of my interviewer.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Yep, she's a b&*&tch..

i thought i finally found a great team to work with.. But no, she's a total b&*&ch.

It's so disappointing. Now i have to put up w/her crap for at least 6-8 hours a day. On a "whim", she'll get really cagey and send me home.

She promises that she will go home early some days? but when it's time for her to leave? "You can flex out - i'm staying - but one of us has to leave."

it's usually me who has to "flex out" due to productivity. If i stay she'll get mad.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It's almost like being locked up in an office with a f&*&*cking a chimpanzee..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

She makes these rules - then changes her mind.

She'll say she's working certain hours - then that goes down the toilet.

Whenever we have a lot of patients to do, she gets really tense and gets extremely bossy, to the point of being down right rude.

*"These patients need to get done now! do you have a problem with that?"*

no, i don't have a problem with the patient load, they will get done. I have a problem with you turning on me every time you feel insecure or uncomfortable - like a damn animal.


----------



## Evo1114

This week has been horrendous. Every day I try to put a dent in my to-do list, but I keep adding more things to it than I'm crossing off. Looks like I'll be spending the weekend at the office.


----------



## TryingMara

Always, always feel like I'm failing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp..

i can't control her controlling, so i'll just keep my mouth shut and watch her act like her usual *"Billy Bob Diva Chimp"* self..

The funniest part about her? She's from a small town in Texas, knows less than everyone else on the staff - and pretends to know more.

If she doesn't understand anything - she doesn't ask. She pretends to know. What's even funnier? Every one sees right through her.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This chick has all of her front teeth missing, and 3 of bottom teeth, so she basically wears partial dentures.

Has to have her hair bleached with extensions, has to wear the full face makeup, nails done.. to come to work in a hospital...fishing for compliments.

She camouflages her fat by wearing fancy uniforms complete with color lab jackets. 

Me? i come to work, no makeup, hair pinned back and the same colored lab uniform as every one else. and i get complimented whether i like it or not..


----------



## Malek

Today's the day I prove myself, don't mess this up, do or die. I am qualified, I am a serious, focused, hard worker. I deserve this shot, I've bled mentally and sweated physically for this. No one else's perception of my work ethic matters right now, only my own. I know what I am, I can do this, everything else will fall into place as it usually does. It's all in my head, stop putting yourself down, your reputation shouldn't be your priority, getting your task done efficiently is. Ask questions, ask, ask, ask, learn, strive for more knowledge.

I am an awesome individual, there are very few exceptional men like me in this world, yes I live a humble existence, I didn't ask for this fate, yet it is bestowed upon me and I shall make it my own and live up to the best of my ability. So much potential, there is only going up from here.

I know I want this, I'm doing this for me, remember to breathe...


----------



## TryingMara

It's nice when people think you're doing something worthwhile and effective. Those two comments made me feel less like a failure, even though yesterday definitely had it's very low moments.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

into the shark tank i plunge tomorrow.

hell, maybe she'll get laid by some random drunk, and be a nicer person in the morning. i must not "ruminate" over this.. and wind up coming into work "ready for action".. that can make you into a TOTAL fool.

i've done that before.. hell, several times.. i would think i would have learned my lesson by now.


----------



## calichick

this is my random work thought

I want to kill myself
I want to kill myself
I want to kill myself
I want to kill myself
Hey there's a hot guy...oh I can't see him anymore..
I want to kill myself
I want to kill myself
I'm no longer in an office. I am on the beach. 
Oh crap, I have a report due in 10 minutes and my mind is still at the beach
I want to kill myself
I want to kill myself
Is it almost 5 yet? Sh*t the day is moving deadly slow
I want to kill myself
This girl is so flipping annoying, can she just stfu
I want to kill myself
I wonder if I will get a raise soon?
I want to kill myself
Please don't come by...I don't want to talk to you
I want to kill myself

I can't be alone here...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

a very understanding co-worker gave me a t shirt to wear under my scrubs. It has a shark on it. a very cool way to deal with the person i work with.. it helps me laugh at the situation, and not take the other female too seriously.


----------



## JamesM2

As soon as I walk in here at 8:30am an overwhelming sense of despair envelops me as I think about the 8 and a half long hours ahead of me, while everyone else is happy and greeting each other enthusiastically.

A scheduled team meeting takes place - everyone wants to discuss KPIs and how we're tracking towards getting our bonuses. Everyone except me, who couldn't care less how we're doing. I'm just interested in earning enough to keep a roof over my head. 

The morning goes by at absolute glacial pace as I struggle to find the will to live - the afternoon finally comes and to my utter disbelief I hear a fellow co-worker cheerily remark "wow - the morning went by so fast!". Um, what?? I don't even...

Lunch time and everyone heads off in their little cliques for lunch at nearby cafes, or for a jog around the park. Cliqueless, I usually remain at my desk either browsing boring IT approved sites or carrying on with work. 

As we continue into the afternoon, everyone around me continues to chat away happily about crap I wish I never had to hear as I count the minutes until 5pm, when I can finally escape this hell hole for another day. 

I don't belong here :no


----------



## ratbag

I feel like my job is kind of pointless and I really hope there are no company parties.


----------



## jlscho03

My random work thoughts, when I do think (I'm on autopilot a lot of the time):

"This is so boring..... boring... boring. What am I going to do with my life? Boring.... Boring... Oh, I have to pay that (personal) bill, don't forget..."

"Huh, missing information." (At this point I contemplate whether it warrants me calling the person to get the missing information, depending on what it is). 

It's not even 5:00 yet!?

And at the last meeting, my thought was, "Oh, so that cute guy is so-and-so. Huh." I never knew his name and never connected it to him for some reason, probably because his name does not match what his name should be (it's a very old-fashioned name to me and it does not seem to match him). Then I was thinking, "Don't laugh. Be calm, be calm. Blank mind," before introducing myself to the room. I break into laughter when extremely nervous, which really makes things a lot harder. But I did not laugh, so it was all good. :yes

Then I went back to thinking nothing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just because your my supervisor, that doesn't make you my superior.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

I hope my new job is stress free :um but i bet I'll be stressed out :fall


----------



## Suff

I screwed my shoulder, bad.
It was the end of the day, I was just about to leave after I carry a motor to repair.
The cart is about chest height; I lifted it onto the cart, and it fell through the middle, and pulled me with it.
It's a 170 pound motor.
The last person performing repairs decided he would simply leave it for the next guy, and placed it where it would normally be, but was too lazy to actually screw it in, or even be bothered to place it next to the screw holes.
I was angry, I picked up the roller and threw it at the cart.
I look behind me, and sure enough, a second shifter was watching. Didn't even bother to help, but made sure enough that he witnessed the entire scene.
I'm sure I'll be called into H.R when I arrive tomorrow.
I looked at him, and his face just reads ''I'm a Shill.", to me.
I'm not afraid, though. I know they won't get rid of me. They know it's very difficult finding suckers to do this position. 

Complaint.
Second Maintenance.. As if to dispel any disbelief that they are anything but useless, decided to unbolt the fan, and turn it backwards, facing toward the CNC's. This fan covers only the fourth bank, where I'm at only five or ten minutes per day. But still, it was a small relief for the worst job in the entire factory.
It was 135 degree's today in the oil-cure. I'm cooking, literally. I don't know if I can do this much longer.


----------



## copper

The one Direct Care Staff needs to drop the attitude when I asked him about why the one resident got upset. I am just doing my job.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm interested to see what happens tomorrow. Hopefully things will go better than expected, especially after all the time and effort spent these last few months. Kind of wish I'd be more in the thick of things, for once.


----------



## intheshadows

I need some time off or I'll burn the place down...


----------



## RecoveredWell

In the past my thoughts at work would be am I being judged, how did I do on that presentation, how can I fit in and so on. It tired me out physically and mentally to say the least, I came home and went straight to bed...


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings

What time is it, I hope didn't miss my break.....


----------



## LifeGoesOn

I'm glad she went home sick today... :twisted :evil

They need to fire her already. She doesn't deserve this job. :bash


----------



## srschirm

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'm glad she went home sick today... :twisted :evil
> 
> They need to fire her already. She doesn't deserve this job. :bash


Ouch!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

the lead tech was off last friday.. and we had a small party.

this time? i said: "Hell yeah".. *freedom!!!*

what's even worse? They did this at my last facility that i worked at. Every time our Director took a day off they brought in cakes cookies - the works! when i saw it, i understood, but refused to participate.. I thought it was evil. i had no part in it - and yet i was the one to get "let go"..


----------



## copper

My supervisor is always griping about how the language programs were written. Well he approved them. All I can say is to roll those programs up and stick em where the sun doesn't shine. :lol


----------



## ratbag

6 hours a day feels so long, I couldn't imagine working full time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

OMG.. i worked today with the lead tech.. i couldn't make conversation with her. Just can't. She's so insecure. One minute she's talking to you in a relaxed manner, the next thing? she's turning on you like one of those nervous, high strung, little yappy dogs..

What's even weirder? she loves little yappy dogs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

When her last yappy dog (with serious territorial issues) died? I kid you not, she took 2 weeks off to grieve the damn thing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i knew he was a scumbag..

i knew it.. someone just came by and verified what i felt all along.

And what's worse? all of the* "let's play nice"* tactics that he uses are not going to win me over.

You're scum..

that is all..


----------



## Vamp6

My feet Hurt.
(Sees person with cart over flowing and screaming kids) please please don't come to my register.
Not this customer again...
I want to sit down
I want to go home
What time is it


----------



## ratbag

I'm starting to feel useless at work. I don't always have something to do.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

she has these fake nails that she taps..taps.... taps... when she's impatient..

what i wouldn't give to just clip those puppies..


----------



## intheshadows

I took a week off to re-charge. No real plans. And don't think about work once.


----------



## ericalynnxx

I feel like I'm being worked way too hard. I am mad that they didn't give me the time off I requested to go on vacation. Now I have to come in during the day when I'm not working to talk to the manager who deals with the schedule, and I am so anxious he's gonna tell me something I don't want to hear. I'm afraid I'll cry, actually. Sadly. I almost cried today at work when I saw I didn't get the time off, and because I got sort of nagged when I let the timer run on a big order at the drive-thru. I'm sorry. I'm trying. I really am. I was already anxious going into work today so those two things just really threw me over the edge. And ugh. I have to work till close AGAIN tomorrow and Monday. I really hate working till 1:30 am+ almost every day. I wish we would get more employees. I'm about to quit... Except then I'd just be anxious about finding a new job, and trying to fit in again, and what if they don't like me? I'm finally feeling like maybe I fit in here. Meh.


----------



## Camelleone

what would you do if people mostly nice to you when they need help and they become cold when they don't need help.
what would you do if people you considered friend likes to give you order.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Sounds like people that i work with in the medical field. Do your job, and go home. That's what you're there for.

I work with people (specifically females/nurses that do this a lot). When they need something, they are sweet as pie. I am always professional and just say:* "May i help you?" *

If it's something w/in my job description. i do it. When i am thanked, i reply: "I'm just doing my job"..

_(because gawd knows, if i don't, you'll turn into an absolute as&*&*..)_

Doctors are the same way. They act as if they "grace us with their presence" and most of the nurses/non-doctors stand there grinning like fools.

But when that doctor is with their own colleagues. We non-doctors are "invisible".


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

tomorrow? i'm back in the cage with Billy Bob Diva Chimp. Holiday is coming up. If i'm asked to work it alone? i will do so gladly.

It certainly beats being in there with that chimp and her caustic moods.


----------



## ssalamone

Ugh..another day here and I really need to start working on my performance anxiety. It plagues my brain and doesn't allow me to think straight. I know I have a bright mind and posses intelligent thoughts.


----------



## millyxox

I have a crush on my supervisor. Noooo


----------



## asc

I hate this micro managing ***** manager.
She's got problems. I'd like to punch her in the face and I've never punched anyone.
She barks orders at me sometimes. I try to avoid her but it is kinda hard here. She's got almost zero interpersonal skills. How the hell did she become an assistant manager is what I want to know. Luckily she is only an assistant and the other managers I deal with are cool. I hate having to be around her. 
I'm still new to my store and if I'm looking for something to restock in the store on our truck day, without me asking her, she pipe up over my shoulder "that goes there" I'm thinking let me do my job, you do yours *****. I didn't ask you for anything. Maybe to anyone reading this that doesn't sound micro manag. like, but she is almost figuratively over my shoulder telling me what to do when I get along just fine when she isn't around.
She even grabbed a box outta my hand once bc I was going slow trying to break it down.
Don't ****ing tell me what buttons to push on the register when I don't ask you. don't push those buttons on the register when i'm not watching either.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp! The Chimp was relaxed last night. She basically sat there and started telling me her problems.

I was cool, and mature. Listened, but inside i was screaming in my head: "How old did you say you were?"

i did say: "You know what? i acted like that when i was in my early 20's".. 

to be honest, i actually thought that as we get older - we're supposed to get wiser..

Not that Chimp.. she gets worse with age...


----------



## mismac

I don't know why I bother bringing work home when I never take it out of the bag!


----------



## victoriangirl

why do I have eyes that see what others do not want to see. The moment I say I see things and they are wrong, they say they do not see it. It is so obvious, a small child would tell you it was wrong. I don't get it; they are trying to make me insane. seriously insane. But I am not crazy, I know what I see!!! And it is wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mismac

It's too nice of a day to be working today!


----------



## TryingMara

Dread going in tomorrow. I've come to associate my job with failure. I feel inadequate most places, but there I feel useless. Dread it.


----------



## ericalynnxx

I had a terrible day at work today... they put me on drive-thru and it was during a rush and I got really backed up and a lot of yelling was going on, not directed towards me, but I still felt like it was all my fault so I had an anxiety attack while at work... she sent me to go break down boxes once the rush died down and I cried while doing it because I was so upset, anxious and mad at myself... then later I accidentally forgot to take someone's money.. I felt so stupid and guilty...


----------



## JamesM2

God, it really is like groundhog day at the office. The same work, the same people with the same annoying habits, talking about the same stuff and making the same jokes day after day after day after day. "Oh, what you got there - a chocolate bar? Where's ours!?" Oh ho ho ho ho, that's a real thigh-slapper, and just as hilarious today as it was when you last cracked that joke on Friday, and the day before that, and the day before that. Sigh.


----------



## intheshadows

I've thought about slitting my wrists there hundreds of times.


----------



## ericalynnxx

I'm really worried today will be a repeat of yesterday and I don't know what to do if it happens again. I will be so upset. I can't keep doing this.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

he's a physician, i am a non-physician.

he's rich.. i'm part of the 47% to him.

He's handsome, has a wife and kid, well educated, privileged, intelligent.

I am a survivor, well educated, no children, intelligent, and have a wonderful boyfriend.

Yet when i look at this guy? i want soo badly to just melt into his soft eyes, his arms.. and.. yet.. i know damn good and well, he is a back stabbing weasel..

f&*&*ck...


----------



## sanspants08

ericalynnxx said:


> I'm really worried today will be a repeat of yesterday and I don't know what to do if it happens again. I will be so upset. I can't keep doing this.


Do you work fast food? Any workplace with a drive-through must be nerve-wracking.

I'm on SAS on the clock, so can't complain here. Though if someone puts a gun to their head, I'll probably be sitting on their front lawn, trying to talk them out of it. Which usually goes well, but last time spontaneously resulted in the man shooting at the cops, then them shooting him. I don't like the cops...in fact I can't stand them... but we all drank together that morning.


----------



## ericalynnxx

sanspants08 said:


> Do you work fast food? Any workplace with a drive-through must be nerve-wracking.


Yeah I work fast food. I got slammed in drive-thru again three separate times (really? on tuesday? wtf?) but I kept my cool and didn't panic this time. I got a little stressed the second time but didn't end up having an anxiety attack like I did the other day, so I'm really happy, and proud of myself...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

**** Recalibration, **** heavy a** boxes, **** Planograms, **** creepy customers.


----------



## sanspants08

ericalynnxx said:


> Yeah I work fast food. I got slammed in drive-thru again three separate times (really? on tuesday? wtf?) but I kept my cool and didn't panic this time. I got a little stressed the second time but didn't end up having an anxiety attack like I did the other day, so I'm really happy, and proud of myself...


Hurry :clap:clap:clap. If you can work under that kind of pressure, you can do anything, I'm pretty sure :yes.

As far as customers go, I think it's the power of suggestion. One person sees another headed toward the drive-through and they're like hmm...yanno I'm kinda hungry too, and that guy is doing it...what the hell lol.


----------



## Winterwalk

I posted a while ago about work in modern society in general. But I really like my own work. Good job, good people.


----------



## AussiePea

Learning this software is a nightmare, people go to university alone to learn this **** and I have to do it in as little time as possible and run meaningful simulations! 

Also, that trumpet/runner mechanism is sex, proud.


----------



## ericalynnxx

sanspants08 said:


> Hurry :clap:clap:clap. If you can work under that kind of pressure, you can do anything, I'm pretty sure :yes.
> 
> As far as customers go, I think it's the power of suggestion. One person sees another headed toward the drive-through and they're like hmm...yanno I'm kinda hungry too, and that guy is doing it...what the hell lol.


lol that's how I feel it's like, actually! One person comes through and I think that will be it, but then there are a couple other people coming through getting a frosty and ****. I'm like "Noooo go away I don't want to take your order." lol


----------



## sanspants08

ericalynnxx said:


> lol that's how I feel it's like, actually! One person comes through and I think that will be it, but then there are a couple other people coming through getting a frosty and ****. I'm like "Noooo go away I don't want to take your order." lol


Haha I can only imagine. People are such sheeple sometimes. The supermarket (where I used to work) is just as bad. Have you ever noticed that everyone seems to check out at the same time? Lol. It went on at the shoe store too...people would hop up to the cashier with one shoe on, just to get going at the same as someone they didn't even know.

Are you usually stuck closing?


----------



## ericalynnxx

sanspants08 said:


> Haha I can only imagine. People are such sheeple sometimes. The supermarket (where I used to work) is just as bad. Have you ever noticed that everyone seems to check out at the same time? Lol. It went on at the shoe store too...people would hop up to the cashier with one shoe on, just to get going at the same as someone they didn't even know.
> 
> Are you usually stuck closing?


lol, really? Wow. That's so silly. It's like... be patient. You have your whole life left, why are you so intent on hurrying?

Yeah I am. One of my managers said the other day "I asked Noah (head manager) to have you or (insert guy's name here because I cannot spell it) working for me when I close because you guys get stuff done, and you get it done fast." So I'm really valuable I guess? At least there's that. It's not so bad. The only thing I dislike is that I get stuck on drive-thru till 1 AM, and I have to stop doing all the closing cleaning to take their orders.


----------



## ratbag

The cash register is confusing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The Boston Marathon Bombers had it allllll wrong..

They were supposed to come over here where i WORK and blow up the f&*&*cing hospital.


----------



## ericalynnxx

I really don't want to go into work today... I'm tired, and my dad and grandma put me in a really bad mood so I've been grumpy/angry all day long. I'm getting tired of always being scheduled till close. Besides the first week and a half, the whole month I've been working I've only had 2 days where I worked and didn't have to close. I'm exhausted all the time now. I feel like all I do is sleep, eat, go to work, repeat the process. I can't pluck up the courage to ask that I get at least one or two days a week where I can get off, at the latest, 11:30 though... I feel stupid that I can't. I mostly just feel like what's the point. They probably wouldn't give it to me anyways. And when I do get off early, the managers always try to get me to stay till closing anyways so I feel like that will happen to me. I've said no to them about it, but there's one manager who will beg you to stay until basically you get fed up and say yes so they'll shut up and be happy. Meh. The only positive thing about work today is that Michelle is working as opposed to Cindy. So I will probably be out of there by 1:45 rather than be there until 2:30-2:45.


----------



## TryingMara

Again, dreading work tomorrow.


----------



## JamesM2

God it's nice to take a couple of days off work and, for a rare change, not have a weekend completely ruined by the thought of having to go back to work on Monday.


----------



## intheshadows

Looks like I'm a lifer at my retail night job now. fml because I don't know where else to go.


----------



## Taaylah

I'm so happy I have the day off tomorrow. :yay


----------



## AussiePea

Someone spawn into my life who is a pro at this software and can teach me :3


----------



## ratbag

Another hot, slow week at work begins.


----------



## sanspants08

Stuck waiting at work because I locked my keys inside my house. Gotta wait for the landlord to show up in like...three hours :/


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have these dreams where i am at peace. I have dreams sometimes of violence.. but the worse part of all? is when i wake up and realize that i have to go work.

At least in my worst dream, i can wake up.. when it comes to work? it goes on for at least 8-10 hours and what's worse? it happens at least 5-6 times a week..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and it's real..


----------



## AussiePea

That'a a big *** billet.


----------



## millenniumman75

AussiePea said:


> Learning this software is a nightmare, people go to university alone to learn this **** and I have to do it in as little time as possible and run meaningful simulations!
> 
> Also, that trumpet/runner mechanism is sex, proud.


What software are you learning? :lol

It's past critical freeze, noon deadline is today....I'll make it, morning meeting canceled.


----------



## Frozenvoice

Why do guys let me get away with almost anything and remain gentle, quiet, and nice while women roll their eyes, use an angry tone, and just act so unpleasant? Who cares if I'm not doing it exactly right if the job ends up getting done? The guys I worked with didnt care. The women? They just dont stop talking. Cant I just get a job with all men and just roam among men and only men? I never wanted to be that woman but here I am. I hate women. I hate being around them. They are so goddamn catty, judgmental, and nosy. Cant we just be like robots and just work in silence?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp..i'm going to the gym..but jeeeez.. this burned my shorts.

This surgeon likes the "bleach blonde" of our dept. no problem. He's Greek and definitely has a problem with american minorities. (hispanics especially).. He gets around the bleach blonde (from TX), and talks about hispanic patients calling them dogs. She lets him display this inappropriate behavior and laughs.

Before we went over, i suggested that we look at prior films before walking into a mess. I pulled them up and pointed out the problem before we took off.. 

We both went over there. She couldn't figure out how to do the exam. I waited until he left, and coached her through most of it. Pointed out other pathology that she wasn't sure of... 

After the exam, he stood there praising that b&*&ch..

And guess who took ALLL of the credit? The Bleach Blonde.. She LATER thanked me when we made it back into the laboratory..

i'm going to work out now... this will definitely help.
:|


----------



## AussiePea

millenniumman75 said:


> What software are you learning? :lol
> 
> It's past critical freeze, noon deadline is today....I'll make it, morning meeting canceled.


It's called Fluent. It's like learning how to fly an aircraft with nothing more than people giving out terrible advice on a forum lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

AussiePea said:


> It's called Fluent. It's like learning how to fly an aircraft with nothing more than people giving out terrible advice on a forum lol.


Never heard of it - I will have to look it up. :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

post work out..

feel much better now..


----------



## TryingMara

So glad I'm not going in tomorrow!


----------



## sanspants08

Last night prevented a guy from being hospitalized after he thought he was Jesus for a while. It happens when he doesn't sleep, and he wasn't prescribed any sleeping meds. I got him some through the ER and crossed both fingers and toes and my freakin' eyes that it would all work out, because all the nurses thought I was making the wrong call in "sending home the crazy guy." 

Twelve hours later (still on shift because I'm working 16 straight), I called him to check on him, and he's doing GREAT . Not disorganized in his thought process at all. He slept, he saw his doctor today, and he's helping his elderly neighbors. I feel hella good


----------



## TryingMara

Saved today only to be brought to what was probably a worse environment.


----------



## calichick

I've decided I'm going to dedicate $500 of my next paycheck to a new work wardrobe.

I think I've reached that point of transition to womanhood and my current wardrobe is uninspired.

That is my goal. Dress nicer.


----------



## Esugi78

I'm not working, why am I posting here... hmm...


----------



## ratbag

I have to buy a white coat to fit in with the staff where I work. Now people will know that I work there and I'm not just another customer.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

She basically craps on every one that works with her. And yet she wonders why we aren't loyal, devoted and singing her praises?

can you be that narcissistic?


----------



## intheshadows

Going back to Christmas..

Anecdote I heard:
"Are you going to the Christmas party?"
'**** that ****'

Also management was nice enough to treat the night crew for breakfast. I should've ordered the most expensive thing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't know how this will be taken.

When i didn't know how much of an as**hole our "lead person" was, i went to one of our crew member's birthday party. (hell, only 4 of us).

Now that i know how much of an as&*&hole our "lead person" is? i really do not wish to display any form of hypocrisy and show up for another party.

it just seems so fake.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i scrimped and saved for this 2 set of volumes.

Our lead tech would only show me "so much" regarding my new profession. Now that i have these books/study.. i feel far more confident about what i'm doing without having to depend on her - and her mood regarding whether she wants to teach me or not.


----------



## ratbag

I've come to loathe the bookkeeper at my job.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

We have a new transporter at our hospital.

Tall, tortoise shell glasses, shy, quiet, thin.. man i like tall shy guys with glasses. (Clark Kent types)..

This kid is getting pretty comfortable with us now. Me and another transporter have this strange chemistry where we sing in the halls, speak spanish to each other, give each other the high five..

When this new transporter saw me leaving today, he yelled down the hall: *"Hey See you later C.!!"*

It was the most precious thing to watch. He kind of "caught himself" and turned red in the face. Me and the other guy thought it was funny as hell and just laughed..









he looked at us and laughed too..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm becoming less anxious when i think of working with this chick. The less i interact with her, the more i stand my ground, and the more i study, i feel empowered.


----------



## aquaticpickle

I don't have any tips to share for our morning jump start. I'm freaking new here, and I have no words of wisdom to offer my coworkers who are seasoned employees. Do you honestly expect me to come up with something "new?" You just told me tips are getting redundant! Forcing everyone to take turns leading the DAILY jump start meetings is really starting to get to me...


----------



## intheshadows

They probably think I'm a big ****ing joke.


----------



## millyxox

Some of my customers give me weird compliments...But I like it haha  I'm flattered yeah


----------



## Snow Bunny

Well I'm unemployed....again. Except now I'm 23 and have been graduated for 2 years, and I still don't know what I want to do. And if one more person says I need to START thinking about what I want to do, I will punch them in the mouth.


----------



## Evo1114

I hate buying something expensive for work and having to ask management for a refund. I had to order a replacement part for a printer from Dell for a business whose systems I manage, but since I wasn't on site, I didn't have the business credit card #, so I just spent the $187.00 myself. Now I'm feeling anxious about having to approach the company for reimbursement...especially since it is my first week working for them.


----------



## copper

Why does the supervisor insist that we continue to run receptive language programs when the client is 75 years old and doesn't have any problems with receptive language just because the state likes them? It is just dressing up their file to make the state happy.


----------



## intheshadows

What's a long weekend?


----------



## foe

Contemplating to expand my commute to work option to go out of county, but would mean I'd have to travel about an hour or so to next county(eastward) and another state(westward).


----------



## adrif

Messed up again because I'm stupid and no one bothered to teach me how to do things. Counting down the days left until I quit (if I don't get fired first).


----------



## ratbag

Being a cashier could never be a long term thing for me.


----------



## foe

We should be _working together_, not me working for you!


----------



## TryingMara

_One more week, one more week_...just have to keep repeating this to myself.


----------



## intheshadows

Hopefully it's not too late to get a career going. **** Slaveway. And **** the lazy **** "management" team.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm gonna miss you guys so much.


----------



## intheshadows

Worked a week straight. (actually just one more to go) ****ing *******s!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i hate the fact that when i stand up for myself - i will always stand alone.


----------



## TryingMara

Nooo, you can't both go! Arg, I have to amp up my search.


----------



## whysounfair

*The gossips*



Mishcat said:


> If only I could go to work... not give a crap about what anyone there thinks.... ahhhh that would be nice....


I wish the same thing every day. Why are we so sensitive? I mean, look at the source of our angst!


----------



## whysounfair

*Also from New Mexico*



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i hate the fact that when i stand up for myself - i will always stand alone.


Thinkstoomuch101:

I have read your posts on this thread and glad you helped me chuckle! I get the "fat" references also the angst that comes with working with idiots, free loaders and control freaks! The Land of ENTRAPMENT!


----------



## asphodel

Please give me 1,000 hours a week.


----------



## Chappy02

Maybe I should take the CBEST. I would get paid more!


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm not at work anymore, but-

"One. More. Day."


----------



## Caitlen4145

CoastalSprite said:


> I'm not at work anymore, but-
> 
> "One. More. Day."


This. It's "just one more hour" every hour.

Which then turns to "just one more day"

and so on and so forth until I can get out of retail hell


----------



## TryingMara

Today went better than I thought. It's nice to know there are some people who don't want me to leave.


----------



## copper

Every job I had in the Human Services field supervisors just criticize everything I do. They never once ever compliment me on a job well done.


----------



## SuperSky

How many times is it appropriate to ask someone if they've done the work you need them to do, so they can sign off on a thing and pass it to the next person who needs to sign it, etc. etc. until it can then be put as a letter attachment and given to the letter-sending-people, and passed to the final letter signatory, and sent... Which all needs to be done by the end of tomorrow. Four signatures plus getting the letter out... In one day? Not happening. So I'll get the blame for something I've tried multiple times to get other people to finish up. Then I can do it all again the next day on the other letter I need sent out.


----------



## NicoShy

Awkward silent moments are the worst...ug


----------



## JamesM2

Is this really my life now? Sitting at a desk all day every day looking at files? Somebody shoot me now... please.


----------



## TryingMara

Lots of work stress. This is going to be a difficult and hectic month.


----------



## twitchy666

*Today's recruiter's quote*

It's rare to see / read anything meaningful from 'em

"I have the spec in my head, hence why I need to call you."

I gently requested this

No complaint from me. Just no motivation to speak some bland-minded fool equivalent of a News / Weather presenter as the operative to read out a document composed by the boss. Simply I prefer to read a newspaper article rather than hear the person say it on TV.

I guess I'd paste an excerpt of this text into my reply. It won't achieve anything, will it?

There we go. They want interactivity by phone. email's my preference


----------



## Suff

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i hate the fact that when i stand up for myself - i will always stand alone.


yeah, this is my largest gripe.

Nobody ever has my back. I've had the back of others, only to have them cross me later.
Always watch your back, it's only you out there.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

sex sex sex sex sex


----------



## Chappy02

Sucks seeing the person who got hired for the position you applied for.


----------



## NicoShy

Hiding in the bathroom to avoid people, yikes


----------



## riderless

Funny how unemployed people feel "If I just had a job...."
Then the one who has a job says "If I just had a better job.."
And the one with a better job says, "If I could just retire early.."
And the retired one says," If I just had a job..."

Well maybe the last one is wrong. I dunno.


----------



## Evo1114

Another vacation day being spent at work. This is why I am always racing around at the end of the year trying desperately to use up vacation hours. If I don't at least get the afternoon off, I'm going to flip.


----------



## intheshadows

I hate this starting a half-hour later BS.


----------



## TryingMara

Felt incompetent today.


----------



## bananamango

Today actually wasn't too bad, but I still can't wait to leave and find a much better job.


----------



## NicoShy

So tired of the cubicle farm, offices are soooo boring


----------



## copper

I hope my supervisor doesn't ask me to come with him to the Executive Directors Mother funeral today. I just hate funerals, plus I got to much crap to get done today plus I got to fill in for my partner that is going to be gone today. He kept asking the gal I share the office with if she would go with him, but she has to take her sister to Marquette today. In the morning she said she didn't know if her sister was going or not. By the end of the day she said that her sister was going. So the supervisor kept asking her throughout the day. I signed a sympathy card that should be enough. I didn't know her mother. Her mother was 94 years old.


----------



## Grog

I probably should do something my workshop is a mess my work car is dirty my paperwork is behind and I am unmotivated . Doesn't matter cause my boss is 500km away and I am the only employee in the region might try and do something tomorrow


----------



## foe

I don't like hearing about labor disputes. Possibly layoffs, department closures, and new health insurance policies.


----------



## Fooza

What Should I buy for lunch, hmmm choices, choices... when I'm bored at work I think of food


----------



## Snow Bunny

:flush

That sums up my career right now, and indeed my life.

Down the toilet it goes!

:rain


----------



## Parsnip

I understand that we're short staffed, but I'm not trained to do anymore than basic meat cutting. Don't make me do the weekend shifts all alone D:.


----------



## foe

I was just browsing Amazon like I normally do on a Friday. I saw an ad on Amazon Prime video for the "Duck Dynasty" reality show, and apparently it's a family who created these duck call devices for duck hunters. They made it into a business, a multimillionaire business.

This is what they make: http://store.duckcommander.com/c-41-duck-calls.aspx
Very pricey! But I'm shocked that they're making millions off this little thing.

Makes me want to invent something so I can become a millionaire. LOL

I like the first episode of the show. Might watch more of it.


----------



## TryingMara

^So funny, I love that show.
_______________________

I wish there was a non-horrible reason for the school to be closed tomorrow. The dread is sinking in.


----------



## Grog

Grog said:


> I probably should do something my workshop is a mess my work car is dirty my paperwork is behind and I am unmotivated . Doesn't matter cause my boss is 500km away and I am the only employee in the region might try and do something tomorrow


3 weeks have now passed and nothing has changed I really need to do something next week


----------



## Nanami

I'm excited about working on the line! but today I found out my coworker whose been there longer than me has been wanting to work the line forever and he looked upset when he found out I'm getting trained there. :stu


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Today I found out that pretty much all my coworkers are hooking up with each other regularly. Of course, I'm not invited to these kinds of things. I didn't even become privy to this until just this morning when i overheard a conversation about it and was finally told everything that goes on behind the scenes. I feel like a little dorky loser that gets left out of everything.


----------



## TryingMara

I can't believe I'm willingly, voluntarily, going back there. And on a weekend, too. Today was insane, but sometimes I like it better that way.


----------



## intheshadows

One thing I like about nights is that there is no traffic to and from work.

Need coffee....


----------



## foe

If it ain't your department, stay the fck outta our business, biiatch. 

Gddamn, I hate nosey people especially when they have no clue what's going on.


----------



## TryingMara

This job used to give me purpose and provided meaning, but now it's stripping away what's left of my self-esteem. When days are bad, they're really bad.


----------



## coeur_brise

I am in the workforce, but I don't feel like I'm in the workforce. Maybe forcing myself to work, yeah that's it. Pure coercion.. is it worth the money?


----------



## NicoShy

So bored and dull all the time


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't know if i can trust any of my co-workers.

They are polite as hell to each other.. but when it comes down to keeping their hours? they turn into absolute sharks.

When one coworker was "acting out" - i had to confront her.. for over 4 years - everyone talked sh**t behind her back but no one ever stood up to her...they made fun of her behind her back, had parties when she wasn't there.. a common enemy...

After the confrontation? She's much better...

i wonder what they do be MY back??


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and yes.. all of them are female..


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder what you degenerates say about me when I'm not around?


----------



## intheshadows

It's demoralizing hearing that the store manager does basically ****-all- all day, every day.


----------



## TryingMara

I've got to get on the ball and start applying to more jobs. I need to move on to live a healthier and more fulfilling life.


----------



## JamesM2

God Mondays are depressing. It can not be healthy sitting at a desk for 8.5 hours every weekday wishing you were dead.


----------



## sanspants08

Just spent a lot of time with an ex, now a friend, who makes a few million a year. Very stressed out, zero job security, but makes me look really lazy. We've been talking about getting back together and my lack of motivation to "do better for myself" could get in the way if I don't figure out what to do with that thought.


----------



## A name

I think some of my coworkers had a discussion about me being quiet recently, I don't mean like in a "he never talks what the hell is wrong with him" kind of way either, because they're pretty nice. But in the past week 3 people have commented on my shyness.


----------



## TryingMara

Tomorrow is going to be difficult but next week will start the real test. A big part of me wants to run away.


----------



## JamesM2

Oh goody - a team Christmas party. Because spending 40 hours every week around you people is simply not enough :blank


----------



## NicoShy

Had such a good day yesterday, parties and all.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

here we go again.

My co-worker and her BFF.. Probably the 2 biggest losers on the vasc. lab team. The only thing they have going for themselves is their own solidarity.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm sorry but i just can't accept a "peer"..

i don't need a person who totally agrees with me, when they are around me - then totally agrees with the other person when they are with them..

that's also known as a people pleaser. Useless.. just useless


----------



## foe

So for the past 7 days, I've had four 12-13 hour shifts and I still have four more days of 12-13 hour shifts scheduled for this upcoming week. I don't need a social life if I can keep this up.


----------



## TryingMara

Wonderful day


----------



## Parsnip

I don't want to go to sleep, if I go to sleep I'll have 6 hours of nothingness only to wake up and find myself going back to work. I'm spending more time at work than I am at home, and I refuse to spend my precious home hours sleeping :|


----------



## copper

It would of nice if the Computer techs would stick to the weekends to do any major work on the server upstairs. At 11 am today the printers all went down. We have to print up info for my supervisors clients that he meets with regarding their weekly behavior. His vision is crap and he has to have it printed out. They didn't get it back up until 2:30 pm. I call this lucky at best because if it lasted longer I would had to work overtime which I don't get extra money for since I am salaried. I avoid doing OT at all costs.


----------



## aiayumi

Everyone at work is getting married, even you you might be engaged this year, and you are bringing your girlfriend and want me to meet her? As if rubbing in my face is not enough....everyone has someone these days, just not me. I wish I could at least flirt with you and make you laugh, and stop being so damn nervous every new guy I see at work! I'm a killjoy I know, so stop pushing me like this! I don't want to spoil my image in front of you...


----------



## Parsnip

I should shower, there's another day of disappointing people by not being brilliant at what I do to get through. At least I'll find out tonight if I've gotten through to the next round of interviews.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Sometimes i feel like crying at work. I have to put a fake smile so i don't look sad.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i can see through these chicks. One of them bought a stack of cards saying how much of a "bad as&*&" she really is.

She's not.. She's the biggest coward that ever lived. Her and her BFF. 

I don't get this? Those two, sit there making jokes, and cackling about everyone else's "relationships" - yet they are both slaves in their own home.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

One of the "cowards" at work.. has a husband that is just mean/rude.. He doesn't work, hasn't worked in over 20 years. She pays for everything..mortage, bills, etc.

Yet, she's the first one to point out any flaws in anyone else's relationship.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

How can you be a "female" at 60 years of age. You SHOULD be a grown woman.

Yet, these two sit there together demeaning others behind their backs, and when the person comes around - they are "sweet as pie".

They are scared sh*&*tless of certain MEN at our job.. and talk about them in the most deplorable manner. Yet when that same MAN comes around? They damn near bend and kiss his As&*s.. trying to befriend him.. When it doesn't work? They start their smear campaign - behind his back of course.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

two junior high-schoolers at 60+ years of age.

No wonder they walk around looking like two old worn out dandelions with the fluff blown off.. but they LOVE to shop..


----------



## laura024

He's cute.

These kids are ****ing ghetto.

He's cute.

These kids need to stfu. 

He's ignoring me?

These kids are getting written up.

He left already.

****, I'm going to get fired.

I suck at this job stuff. All of it.


----------



## TryingMara

Hectic day!


----------



## copper

My office partner had three months to get that project finished up. I did the first half and she was going to do the second half. Well now she decides since Admin wants it by November which is Friday that she should get it done. Now I have to do all her normal work along with mine. It would of been nice of if she got this done three months ago when it wasn't as busy for me.


----------



## MiMiK

i sooooo would


----------



## TryingMara

What were you thinking in a place so close to work? Why take the chance when you know they already have it out for you?


----------



## Snow Bunny

I need to quit this job.

I need a reason to quit this job.

I need another job so I can quit this job.

What job would that be though?


----------



## intheshadows

I probably would be allowed to wear a costume at work. An Inmate one would be appropriate. Too bad that one was sold out.


----------



## foe

I'm having a great week at work. No issues with outpatients at all. I did a perfect job in the ER and other units. 

I just need to improve on my phone skills, and sustain any new electronic medical records info I learn each day.


----------



## copper

I am glad it is Friday. I am wore out. I have been doing my own job and doing the other person in our departments job because she is trying to get that project Admin wants done. Luckily I have been able to get it all done without working over. I don't get OT pay due to being salaried so I avoid working OT like the plague. She says she is almost done. So I hope Monday things at work will go back to normal.


----------



## Parsnip

In an hour I need to leave the house and go to work.
In 11 hours I'll be coming back from work.
In 19 hours I'll be ringing up work 'sick'.
In 21 hours I'll be getting a train to a job interview.
In 33 hours I'll be back home, panicking about the fact I lied to work just so I could go to a job interview which may end up being a complete dead end when they offer the job to someone who already lives in the local area/has more recent relevant experience/did not just skive work in order to find a new job.

I really don't want to go to work today, and I wish I could have just had the weekend off rather than their usual "oh, well, you're the only one flexible enough to work those hours, you know that" and my usual "oh, I guess".

I'm not ready for this interview, I'm not ready to go to work, blah.


----------



## foe

Job #2 only has me for 16 hours this week and 16 hrs next week. Feels weird to be working less than 60+ hours a week.


----------



## Parsnip

I got the job. They'll be ringing me "at some point tonight" to discuss the contract. I'm not sure whether to be incredibly happy about changing jobs, or scared about everything it'll entail. Especially having to become a lodger until I've settled down enough to find my own place.

At least no one can say I'm not willing to relocate, even if it is for a just above minimum wage job...


----------



## TryingMara

Emotional day...I feel so bad about what's going on...they have a right to know.


----------



## Lost And Delirious

When am I going to win the lotto already?!?


----------



## copper

Why do people at work wait until I get back from lunch to tell me I need to do something. They wait until I get home to call me during my lunch hour. Stupid idiots.


----------



## JamesM2

It's not until someone starts working in close proximity to you that you can truly begin to appreciate just how unbearably irritating they are.


----------



## Snow Bunny

I don't know what I'm dooooooooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## rgrwng

first 5, now 10 signs have been put up to say that the desk i am at carries no $$$, yet we still get numerous questions to make change.

call of duty ghosts finally finished downloading...i hope it is good (no spoilers please)

i hope when i log in to play Final Exam, there will be more games available to join tonight.

the woman in the red dress, sadly, does not look like the one in the matrix.


----------



## intheshadows

Lost And Delirious said:


> When am I going to win the lotto already?!?


x2


----------



## TryingMara

Why did you come in today? To see the fruits of your labor? I don't believe you did it for the greater good, it was personal. I hope they find out. And as you can see, we are the ones who are being punished.


----------



## foe

I'm starting my training at the new position at a newly formed department next week, but it seems like the new unit won't open until late December or early January. This transitional period is taking too damn long, I need to know if this new position is confirmed or not so I can finally quit my part-time job.

Luckily, the lab is giving me another week and I'll probably pick up hours during Thanksgiving week too. My first real respectable job and they're already having budget cuts. I have no luck at all.

I also picked up hours at Job #2, so not too bad if my primary job cuts my hours until my new position starts.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm playing the "local" lottery these days. I seemed to always win* something* when i lived in the big cities, now that i'm over here in Mosquito Breath, Montana, or somewhere, i don't win crap.

The local pot right now? is $60,000 and everyone is excited about it.. Yeah, it's damn near a 3rd world country.


----------



## sawako

I hate negative work reviews. I always try to be really accepting of them, but I still can't help but feel kicked when I already feel down. 

I also really dislike in-person client meetings. I never understand why we need to meet if all the work we're doing is online? I only do it to be nice, but a lot of the time, it's just weird.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i called in sick yesterday. After screwing up my back, there was no way i could see these patients w/o screwing it up even more. Thus, i did it..

I hate doing it.. but i did..


----------



## foe

24 hours this week, 16 hours next week at my primary job. I guess it was a good decision not to quiet my part-time job.


----------



## NicoShy

Need coffee bad, gonna run up the street real quick


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i absolutely HATE these types.. Passive.. these are the ones that sit there and literally shrug their shoulders all day when people want answers.

*shrug* *f-u-c-k-ing *shrug* *shrug*.. and what's funny - they "aggressively" *shrug* with the exaggerated "I dunno face" to match it.. as if they weren't ugly enough as it is.

But when they are alone?? - the *shrugger* and their BFF who is just as cowardly - sit there for hours on end, boldly giving their opinions about everything and every one..


----------



## intheshadows

Pink Floyd's "Comfortably Numb" is my theme song for work.


----------



## ratbag

I don't think I'll stay at this job for much longer.


----------



## foe

2 more months, 2 more months...that's all I have.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to start putting her supplies lower so she has to bend over more.


----------



## A name

When it comes solely to doing my job I think I have the hang of it and am good (not that it's a very difficult job lol). Social wise I am having problems, I don't know if people like me or not. One day someone will talk to me and be friendly then not talk to me again for days and sometimes weeks. It confuses me a lot. But that has consistently been a problem throughout my life so it's not shocking, I just wish I knew why it happened.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

how in the fiddley f-u-c-k do people sleep until their alarm goes off? How is this possible?

I mean, seriously? I'll wake up usually 1 hr. before it goes off, and next thing you know.. anxiety.. use the bathroom.. come back and wait with my eyes closed.. then doze.. wake up every 15 mins., glare at the clock.. doze.. glare..

doze.. glare..

then ahhhhh sh*t..

here we go.... (_*Heath Ledger joker voice)_


----------



## intheshadows

That little prick struts in some mornings with his ****ing coffee and thinks his **** doesn't stink.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh boy..

back to work..

oh, i'm getting on the treadmill.. too much anxiety... plus i have to train some chick.. the journeymen on the staff. haven't done much to get her ready for the patients.


----------



## A Void Ant

Did she think I would just magically change and conform to the fantasy we know we both probably have in our minds all the time? I am very limited socially, she knows that. Boundaries are boundaries. I'll not cross that line. And yet, I adore her. :eyes


----------



## Evo1114

I hate working the Friday after Thanksgiving. The day drags on and on and on and on. I have yet to see a single customer today and we've been open for an hour.


----------



## Parsnip

2 and a bit days until we get to go into the new clinic and start cleaning up after the builders.

ARGH.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it's OVER.. thank gawd, it's finally OVER..

10 hrs. yes. 10 hrs. of sheer HELL.. and the work day is f-u-c-k-i-n-g OVER!!

_where's that gawd damn liquor??!!!!

_


----------



## copper

Going to be painful to work 5 days after only working three days last week due to getting Thanksgiving and the day after off. But the good thing my supervisor is still out of the country on vacation so he won't be in my hair.


----------



## Kyle6983

Why am I a bartender??


----------



## Hoyden

Yes or no?? The uncertainty is killing me and just ramping up my anxiety. I'm over-analysing everything...


----------



## Shadow2009

I am such a ****ing moron.  About 20 people started working in this retail store last week (including me) and every single new person except from me is social and friendly. Everyone is on first name terms with everyone else already. They all smile, go for lunch together, have a laugh, converse with each other and I'm the awkward silent one who doesn't make eye contact and hasn't introduced myself to anyone.


----------



## A Void Ant

Had I known you would be leaving us so soon, I would have said goodbye. But I guess nobody can predict the future. I know you're happy now, wherever you are. I hope you know I cared for you and appreciated all you taught me despite my lack of showing it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Here i sit in this office with the world's "Master Passive Aggressive".. She has the "shrug" down to a science. Complete with eye-bugging, mouth frown, etc.

She said she represented a Raven - spiritually.

Really? She looks and acts like a rat. She really does.

i kid you not..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

b-i-t-c-h is delusional..

raven my a-s-s..


----------



## Evo1114

An employee called me to ask me a question that I did not know the answer to. (Something about playing regular DVDs in a Blu Ray player). She wanted me to interrupt my coworker by transferring her to his phone so that she could ask him. I told her to 'Google' her question instead. I then had to walk her through step-by-step on how to Google. Of course, she only put 'Blu Ray' in the search box so she got frustrated at me because she didn't find an answer to her question in the search results. She then asked me if I had found anything, I said I wasn't searching, and then she got all pissed off at me and said 'fine, I guess I will try finding it myself' and hung up. 

Seriously, wtf?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay...

got out of there hella - fast... she wonders why she's not friends with anyone. Well, if you sit in your office FOR HOURS talking about everyone else in the damn building - with your equally cowardly BFF? Why SHOULD anyone trust you.


----------



## KingJeremyTheWicked

Hello22 said:


> Oh and i seen what you wrote about me on your desk 'hello22 is wasting time, etc' - wtf? Can you elaborate boss? No of course you won't, confrontation isn't your style is it, you just prefer to go to the higher topknobs and ***** about me, making sure they all think i'm lazy. Ya i shouldn't be reading your notes, hard not to when you have it left on your desk, smooth.
> 
> God i love being the favourite at work :roll


Do they actually call you Mr. Hello22? Lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

WTF is up with these youtube.com advertisements? We're talking total video advertisements where you can't close them out.

when did THIS s*** start?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

your only defense? hit the "mute" button on their advertisement square.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i must be a lot stronger than i thought? i took on a lab with less than one day of training.

This one person we hired with 30 years of experience - + 2 weeks of training - had a whole day by herself - freaked out, called up the manager, and was ready to quit.. She claimed our patients are too "difficult" to work with..

hmm...


----------



## TryingMara

Feel so embarrassed, I want to run away.


----------



## Meadowlark

If only I could be paid to sit and watch over an empty library. Just me and the books. No patrons allowed. :yes


----------



## foe

Looks like I'll be doing over 40 hours again for the next 2 weeks. Working is basically my holiday/Christmas celebration.


----------



## intheshadows

Christmas + retail = hell.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm smiling at you, but this is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Existin

This just reminded me i need to check my lotto numbers for tonight. 
OMG!! Please spare me Lotto Gods!! I don't want to go back to work ever again. :|


----------



## Evo1114

I cannot freaking stand people who have their nose where it doesn't belong. That's my #1 pet peeve about my workplace...there are so many supervisors poking their nose in business that is not theirs. 

Sometimes I like reminding people that they are not my supervisor though. It can be quite satisfying telling people off and then watching them run and whine to somebody else who has nothing to do with it...and then it reaches my boss who then ultimately repeats what I said originally when I told them off.


----------



## copper

The computer tech sends and email to everyone today telling us the computer network is going to be down for maintenance Sunday night and all day Monday since not very many people will be at work. Hello I know we are closed on the 24th, and 25th, but we are open Monday. What do I do all day twittle my fingers? No way I can get that day off due to my office mate is taking that day off. My supervisor wants at least one person there in our dept.


----------



## JamesM2

As of today I am no longer a full time employee :yay 

My pay packet will now be less, but considering the huge weight I already feel being lifted off my shoulders it's certainly worth it.


----------



## Colt45ws

>Get told everyone is getting at least 10 hours pay today, even if we only work half a shift.
>End up working 9.55 hours anyway.
Ah, well.


----------



## Idontgetit

Why does every supervisor I run into in my customer service career have a stuck-up attitude? Ik you hate your life and all but don't take it out on me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Had to stand up for myself at work. This so-called "supervisor" comes in pissed off at the world because she caught her boyfriend screwing around on her AGAIN.

Seriously? This b&*&ch was standing over me while i was trying to explain the work situation to her. Every time i would say something she'd yell: "I don't care!" "I don't care"! "I don't care!" Then walked out after cussing out the manager as well.

You know what? if you have a long distance "relationship" with a guy who "doesn't want a commitment", and you've caught him screwing around on you at least 10 times out of 7 years? - then, you don't take it out on your co-workers - you take it out on HIM...

and yeah, when i called her on her sh&*&t the next day - she apologized profusely.


----------



## Shadow2009

So today I felt like I wanted to cry.

- Went in the staff room and saw a big sheet of paper for Secret Santa on the table. Picked it up and realised that every single other person had already signed it and participated in it (it was last week). Nobody told me about it. There's only about 20 of us altogether in a small retail shop, so that made me feel great. 

- One of the other Xmas temps (who started the same time as me) said "hey thanks for the Christmas card " to one of the permanent staff members. That kinda hurt. I then joked to the girl and said "hey she didn't get me a card haha" to which she replied "she doesn't even know your name that's why". Considering I've been there four weeks now, six days a week and have said "hello" to her every day, I thought that was pretty rude.


----------



## TryingMara

Could not be happier that I have a week off. It's such a relief to know I can do whatever I want tomorrow and don't have to get up early or think about what I'll have to do at work. Definitely a much needed break.


----------



## TryingMara

Shadow2009 said:


> - One of the other Xmas temps (who started the same time as me) said "hey thanks for the Christmas card " to one of the permanent staff members. That kinda hurt. I then joked to the girl and said "hey she didn't get me a card haha" to which she replied "she doesn't even know your name that's why". Considering I've been there four weeks now, six days a week and have said "hello" to her every day, I thought that was pretty rude.


That was b****y. There's no need for people to say such things. Can't stand people like that.


----------



## Perkins

Working the toys department at work is the equivalent of Satan's nutsack.


----------



## TryingMara

Have to find something else, but I don't know what. That's what scares me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

ah snap..

i have this thing about gossiping and tearing down other folks in the work place. There's a specific person and her "BFF" that are backstabbing this chick in one of the laboratories. 

This person came into our laboratory gossiping about this female. I asked "Did you talk to her about this?" and her BFF chimed in: "Did you tell her to f&*ck off?"

What i don't get? These two hell-hags hug this female when they see her. Yet they plot/scheme her getting fired in the future.

I can't believe they are both in their 50's and look like their 70+ years old.

They sit together and basically "rip" on other people .. and yet their lives/relationships/husbands are abusive, or emotionally neglectful toward them.

I guess if you're life is screwed up - some folks have to go out there are tear others down to feel better about themselves.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Unfortunately, one of our physicians came to me and asked if i was "feuding" with one of the gossips?

I have nothing to do with her. 

Well, because of it? She must have started a "smear"campaign.

If that what she needs to do to feel better about her raggedy-as&*&s? Let her...

When i was approached by the physician? Yep the BFF was eavesdropping. I'm sure she called down to the other laboratory to let her buddy know that what she's said made it back to me.

She won't come back up here... Both of those 2 are absolute cowards.


----------



## 3raser

Friday was awfull.. I work in a food factory. My boss blames me for something I shouldn't be blamed for (only ~2 weeks there) she asked me to work for free on friday.. When I walked out of the factory at 5pm I was being yelled at by my coworker, she told me that I should have told my manager that I'm going home and that I should have worked longer.. I was full of anger but didn't tell her anything.. I walked to my car and backed it up, hitting a trailer parked in the parking spot..I heard my trunk window breaking, and there's a big den't above the window.. I just stood there for a couple of minutes looking at my car thinking how am I going to pay for this..  I work In a shi*** job, ussualy more than 50 hours a weak, being pay'd minimum wage (which is my country is really low). I'm supposed to go to work tommorow, but I'll call in sick and spend time with my gf..


----------



## Ally

Did the lions share of the work... And still finished first.. :roll


----------



## asc

I need help getting over the workday. I think about conversations had with customers, other people. Go away thoughts.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp!! it's back to work tomorrow.

people are making such a big fuss about the new year.. well, it's just another work day folks.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i can't stand this stupid game of passive/aggressive behavior at work. 

This chick is extremely passive.. when you're talking to her? she will look away, or pretend she's looking at something on the computer.

If it's something "juicey" about someone else she's ALL EARS.. total attention - all animation.

For the last 3 weeks, she's been extremely passive. If you have a question? She does the famous "shrug".. no answer. If you're talking to her, she looks at the screen or gives monosyllable answers.

Thus, i said "i'm done. I'm not a game player".. I tried for the last time last week to get her out of her silliness.. She became even more passive.. no problem.

Today, i walk in and just "do my job and leave?" Now, she wants to talk..

f&*&ck her.. she's had her chance. I've adjusted, that is all..


----------



## Evo1114

I REALLY regret giving several of our business customers my cell phone number. I mean I REALLY regret it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp, here goes the first friday of the year.. i wonder what's going to happen.. are the physicians still on vacay? or shall we get inundated with a crap load of patients they've put off for the holidays..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's gonna take a minute to get used to operating a power jack with double the fork length but the experience will likely come in handy in the future


----------



## foe

Just got called-in to do a 630-230 shift at the hospital so I have to abandoned my part-time job. I have to go with the the place who pays more but I know the part-time place is getting mad at me for all the times I've been late or called-out since September.

I still need a bit of that part-time pay until the hospital gives me FT status. Both places are 30 minute drive apart.


----------



## A Void Ant

I'm a bit nervous going back to work tomorrow after a quiet winter break. At least I got paid for doing nothing!!


----------



## foe

Last day off either places was Dec 21. Next day off will Jan 16th. 

I don't even know how many days that is without a day off but I really need to man up and a decision soon. I know the crappy job has done a lot for me but there's no point of me staying there anymore.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

WHAT HAVE I DONE!?
I signed up for this, thinking my confidence would grow over time, that i would change in preparation and as a result of feeling useful. That through some miraculous transformation of my thoughts, i would stop interrupting every line of words with an exasperated exclamation of how unprofessional and worthless i am. That i would learn responsibility, and to effortlessly express how seriously i take every task i am assigned. 

But alas! I was being overoptimistic again, but it didn't concern me much since in the back of my mind i was expecting a rejection. 
I always prepare for the worst, since that is usually what happens in the end anyway. 
However, the surprise of acceptance made me temporarily euphoric, and i thought anything was possible. I thought this might turn out well, i might be able to help someone and in return, also help myself (yes, money is always nice ). 

I wish i'd known how big my hurdle is, or that i'd been more aware of my limitations. It was naive to think that faking confidence wouldn't be that hard. And that by faking it well enough, it might one day feel real. 
But right now, it feels impossible. Whatever i say or the way i say it, makes me sound like a helpless pig about to be slaughtered. And the worst part, it's not like i'm unprepared. It's not like i don't write a ****ing manuscript in my notebook before a phone call. But either with or without knowing exactly what to say, i sound equally pathetic. And every mistake hits me like a nuclear blast within my chest, words of self-deprecating criticism being the long-lasting fallout.

I shouldn't have taken this responsibility, i've had plenty of time to get to know myself. I just thought i'd improved, grown up a bit. That the inside of my head wasn't as ****ed up as it used to be… 

But i can't run now, all that's left to do is keep trying. Keep trying until i get real evidence of my failure. They're only thoughts after all, and my own interpretation of subjective feelings might be far from the truth, if such a thing exists. 
Maybe failure is all a matter of opinion, nothing to be scared of. 
Yes, that's what i'll tell myself for now. Try every possible route before giving up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't wait until training is done so I don't have to talk to anyone while I work


----------



## Mochyn

You're not going to want to buy this but I have to say it regardless.


----------



## steelmyhead

I wish I could force myself to like work. It's just too completely unnatural. It is generally known that work promotes a fight or flight response... how could being in that state for effectively 9 hours a day possibly be natural or healthy. As a society, how does that contribute to our well being. I imagine myself doing this same routine of being subjected to a socially enforced environment of managed fear & anxiety for another 45 years and it makes me want to shrivel up inside.


----------



## JamesM2

You know you really hate work when you get get excited to receive a letter in the mail notifying you that your hernia surgery has been scheduled for next week, because going in to hospital to get cut open means scoring a day off work, plus another couple of weeks after that at home to recover :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Mochyn

JamesM2 said:


> You know you really hate work when you get get excited to receive a letter in the mail notifying you that your hernia surgery has been scheduled for next week, because going in to hospital to get cut open means scoring a day off work, plus another couple of weeks after that at home to recover :yay :yay :yay


Wow you really hate your job! or you hate your hernia, either way its a win win :b


----------



## foe

Thank God this week is over with. What a brutal schedule!


----------



## JamesM2

Mochyn said:


> Wow you really hate your job! or you hate your hernia, either way its a win win :b


 lol - yeah, I'm a bit sick of the place. I've also caught myself looking forward to dental appointments just because it means getting to leave work early :teeth


----------



## Ally

Can't believe that girl called in sick again. Well she said she had a flat tire but I'm pretty sure she used that excuse before. Makes it a lot harder for the rest of us :/


----------



## Melodic

I screwed up with my boss who I'm sure doesn't really like me already. I seriously cannot handle this stress and anxiety dealing with him- all I want is to put my head down, and get a good reference in the end.


----------



## Mochyn

Had a fairly long conversation with my boss for the first time today, it was pretty revealing, hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

why am i so cool with this chick?

there's been a few times, she's "barked" at me like a high strung pomeranian. The only thing that's keeping females from getting "bit:&*&h slapped" at work, is restraint, and the fact that i wear a name tag.

whenever i call her on her crap? "I'm sorry, i shouldn't have done that" "I was wrong, sorry".. okay..No wonder 3 damn people have been run off within the last 4 years.

when those scrubs come off? guaranteed all bets are off on this one..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

the holidays are over, and the patients are making up for it.

I wonder why DURING THE HOLIDAYs they wait until AFTER January 1st to come in. It's like someone released the damn flood gates, and now the E.R.'s are full to overflowing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was quite ill but I did take more days than I needed. I hope the doctors note I have is sufficient


----------



## foe

This new position is gonna be the most boring job I ever had, but it'll also be the highest hourly rate I've ever received. They are really gonna pay me to sit for 8 hours? Really???!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 mistakes today, nothing major, part of the learning curve. It's gonna take a minute to get more efficient though


----------



## Ally

^ lucky!

Long day at work today. Just did not have the energy or really want to be there. Didn't help that I didn't take my lunch break haha


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

my wonderful Lead coordinator looked at the schedule the DAY BEFORE, and told me to stay home. I lost a day's pay..

why? Because the dumb *** didn't realize that the patients would still show up.. and they did. She tried to hide this the next day. When i brought up the subject, she was really quiet.

Thus, on the days i should leave early - i'll stay the whole time. And screw up her precious productivity because of it.

It's not WHAT she did, it's how she tried to "pretend" that she didn't f&*ck up..

"There's an elephant in the office, if we don't mention it - maybe it will go away.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm in charge for a whole month next month. We're doomed.


----------



## Perkins

Every time I see this one particular co-worker I have this strong urge to shove my walkie talkie up his gargantuan ***.


----------



## Evo1114

I have had a few I.T. jobs and never have I worked at a place where I got so many calls about problems with printers. I have never been trained or taken any sort of class on fax/copy/printer repair. It boggles my mind every time I get called about it (which represent the majority of my calls). If I can go fix a fax machine or copier without any proper training, I imagine anybody could if they just got off their lazy asses and tried using their brain.


----------



## pbjsamm

Why can't people be nice? Even if you're having a bad day or feel miserable, is it really necessary to project your feelings onto others? 

To the coworker who sits beside me, hope you enjoyed your day off. Love how the boss allows you to take off as you so choose and you get an infinite amount of paid days off while he covers for you. Meanwhile, the rest of us are forced to pick up your slack.

To the coworker who sits to the other side of me, I can't stand you. 

To the coworkers who talked behind my back, you all can pound sand. I don't trust any of you and am forever jaded because of you. If I don't smile at you and look past you, now you know why. If I smile at you, it's forced, and trust me, it's painful. About as painful as working in your presence forty long hours a week.


----------



## pbjsamm

To the coworkers who sit on either side of me.... how about actually doing some work? Also, to the one: your incessant clicking of bottle caps all day and the way you smack your lips when you talk, and just the tone of your voice in general, makes me physically ill.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All this lifting is taxing on my back but great for my biceps


----------



## mybelovedaldra

My Job is so boring , the bosses treat the workers like crap and i hate it there .


----------



## foe

Third shift sucks. 

It's a two-day job since you'll be sleeping the next day anyway.


----------



## Ally

I never asked to train the new girl. I also didn't ask my co-worker to call in sick. If you think I was slow today I hope you know why.


----------



## intheshadows

"Prison", "serving my sentence" and "warden" have entered conversations at work lately..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't know that I'll get faster but I'll try. I hope I get an interview for that forks position, I'd be so much better at that


----------



## foe

I have to work overnight tonight after working a 5-hour shift just an hour ago.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I don't get this.. the administrators hold a meeting without my knowledge. Our "lead" is very secretive about it.

Another co-worker asks to have this meeting. And of course, i'm not in it.

It winds up being the coworker has an emergency meeting because of some personal family crisis. The "lead" reassures the coworker that she would cover all the days that she needs to be away.

Liar - our cowardly "leaders" part time boyfriend shows up, and she can't be reached.

guess who has to cover for the co worker at the last minute? 12 hour shifts, no doubt.. me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dairy, totally an awesome department to work in, I definitely do better there than the other sections


----------



## Mochyn

What would make my job better is wearing a surgical mask and being allowed to spray customers with deodorant.

If the surgical mask had 'because you smell' written on the front that might help others, not just myself, I'm not being selfish here.


----------



## calichick

The difference between interviewing with a woman and a man.

With a woman, little makeup, hair up, high collared blouse, pants and jacket










With a man, just cake on that s*** on your face, pencil skirt, boobs pushed up to your hairline. Rawr.










Some people just get it all wrong, when they're dressing for a man when they should be dressing conservatively for a female.


----------



## crimeclub

^Woman #2: HIRED. She looks like she could handle all of my affairs.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> ^Woman #2: HIRED. She looks like she could handle all of my affairs.


I find that sometimes though, it can have a reverse effect.

Because really ball busting male managers are purely interested in making money, and making lots of it. So a hot hussy comes around, that doesn't necessarily mean they want her at the workplace.

On the contrary, most men can't control the testosterone rush which clouds sensible thought with regards to decision making.

The truest of men would politely turn her down, follow her out the door and ask her what she's doing later on. Ah the spirit of anti discrimination.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> I find that sometimes though, it can have a reverse effect.
> 
> Because really ball busting male managers are purely interested in making money, and making lots of it. So a hot hussy comes around, that doesn't necessarily mean they want her at the workplace.
> 
> On the contrary, most men can't control the testosterone rush which clouds sensible thought with regards to decision making.
> 
> The truest of men would politely turn her down, follow her out the door and ask her what she's doing later on. Ah the spirit of anti discrimination.


I do the hiring at my job and to be honest when a girl shows up looking like a hussy I barely even consider her. Woman #1 would get the job in a second. But then again I'm not looking for a one night stand or a booty call at this point in my life so that's probably a big reason why lol.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

sorry,

but if home girl showed up for a job interview in the short skirt, high cleavage, i'd ask 3 questions:

1) How many jobs has she shown up looking like that?

2) Have you ever been hired at any of these facilities and for how long?

3) Are you aware of having any STD's?

and "Kid Cesar" the Pimp is hiring 3 blocks down, turn left at the post office.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

atlanta, GA was at a stand still due to 2" of snow..

Hell if we have 2+ feet of snow, we have to still get to work...it's the norm here..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this kid and i have a friendship. He didn't know how to take me at first. He knows that i am very proud of him, and tell him how handsome he is every time i see him. He's very shy, wears big dark glasses, has pimples, and the sweetest smile.

I made sure that he understands that i'm more like a mom to him. i'm 3x his age. When we had a sit-down talk, he thought i was in my late 20's. When he found out my true age - he sat there freaking out for about 5 mins. 

He did say he had a crush, and i truly thank him for his honesty. But he has a long road ahead of him. and should stick to girls his age.

To be honest? If it weren't for restraint, as well as a working relationship? I'd roll that little Mother fu*&*cker like a lumber jack rolls a log down the river...


----------



## SuperSky

It took me a day and a half to do a task, with the end result being that the task itself was never necessary and that the only reason it existed in the first place was due to poor information handover. This task that should never have existed was born and remained alive for 2 and a half years. We sure do tackle the big questions.


----------



## krites

This XAF stuff is driving me crazy


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i've just been backstabbed.. my 2 co-workers came out of the meeting with my manager, just as "innocent" as you please.

One of them who is well-known for running off techs..tried to bully me in the past. Each time, i've stood up to her. She's never had anyone in the lab that is a natural leader, nor is more attractive than her (in the guys' opinion, not mine)..

Last week, she started crying (in the meeting while i wasn't there) and had a tantrum after i stood up to her again. She started CRYING and said i had "cherry picked" patients... There was only one incident that was an honest mistake that happened 2 DAMN MONTHS AGO.. i had made an HONEST mistake and had apologized and didn't anything about it afterwards.

The b**ch used it. The manager knew my work ethic, as well as my honesty.

The other co-worker who spends a lot of time gossiping about people, chimed in that "I have to walk on egg-shells around her".. well, i don't tolerate gossip/backstabbing/making fun of others.. so yeah.. makes sense when that's all that you do..

Long story short? it's not the backstabbing that i mind? it's just how they walked back in while the other one was still crying - and pretended that she was crying about something else.

They tried it.. now, it's my turn..


----------



## Ally

Dear people I work for,

Please stop giving me Mondays and Tuesdays off.

If I did something to give you the impression I enjoy having those days off I am deeply sorry.

Sincerely,
Nobody likes having Mondays and Tuesdays off.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm reading to far into this..

i'm sure i'm "warrior ready" to come in Monday to kick as&*&* and take names later? But unfortunately, there is actually no one to fight with.. These people are not fighters, warriors, etc.

They are natural born cowards.. They will not confront, face or own anything they have done. Thus, why "ready" yourself for something that's not going to happen?

Just come in, do your job, pretend they didn't spend 30 mins. of their precious time backstabbing the sh&*&t out of you..

then do what you need to do to take care of yourself. Trying to make them accountable for their actions is like trying to find beef at a bakery.. ain't gonna happen..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

they have no honor...


----------



## copper

At least so far my supervisor has been in a good mood compared to the crab he was like this time last year. Maybe I will have a better eval this year due to not yelling at him. :lol


----------



## Grog

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i'm reading to far into this..
> 
> i'm sure i'm "warrior ready" to come in Monday to kick as&*&* and take names later? But unfortunately, there is actually no one to fight with.. These people are not fighters, warriors, etc.
> 
> They are natural born cowards.. They will not confront, face or own anything they have done. Thus, why "ready" yourself for something that's not going to happen?
> 
> Just come in, do your job, pretend they didn't spend 30 mins. of their precious time backstabbing the sh&*&t out of you..
> 
> then do what you need to do to take care of yourself. Trying to make them accountable for their actions is like trying to find beef at a bakery.. ain't gonna happen..


Bakery's here sell beef pies soooo


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Grog said:


> Bakery's here sell beef pies soooo


not here. sooooo..


----------



## Grog

Soooo your bakeries sound crap


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't own any bakeries? thus, bakeries in my location are not mine?

but i know where the crap is definitely coming from..

grog.. please, go find some where else to crap. this is a "work" thread.. 

seriously..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not gonna make percent as a picker but I might on the forks


----------



## SuperSky

Glad I've got a task to do that means I can keep to myself for awhile. Unfortunately, it's on the wrong platform ie. I'm not officially supposed to be doing this work because my position isn't funded by this section of the business. Manager says it's ok to do it though. There's an equivalent task on the correct program, but we don't have access to the data for it. IP and security issues are a major bummer.


----------



## licorice

I should bring something in for Valentine's Day so I have an excuse to eat in the office. Everything is so gross and sweet, though.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'd much rather learn Latin or eat a meal of scorpions marinated in barbecue sauce... than continue to work so hard only to earn pennies. yeah, I'm complaining.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'll swallow my pride.. and make a better choice.

i couldn't deal with the Toxic co-worker.. not after the back stabbing incident. She was crying in the manager's office... crying over something that was so trivial that even i'm embarrassed just thinking about it.

Another position came up that has more hours, and a couple of days of call. i'll take that and count my losses..

The manager understood, and let me have 3 days off. We tried to make it 4? but it was too busy - and of course, her "buddies" refused to come in to work with her.

The cowardly co-dependent knew something was up, didn't return her phone calls.

sad.. they are so dysfunctional, i'm afraid their toxic waste might rub off..


----------



## ratbag

I need to get this job. Stupid hiring process.


----------



## Hello22

I feel like i'm between a rock and a hard place right now. i have spent the last 6 months doing technical work while being paid peanuts for the job, in the hope i would get promoted. I was told today that the promotion still hasn't been approved and since my contract is up this Friday, they are extended it for another 6 months...Great, only problem is they are not giving me a raise and want me to do more projects. What a ****ing joke. So all my hard effort in the career i wanted to do has not paid off. I was disgusted. What a slap in the face, now i absolutely resent that place, and i spent most of the day doing nothing as I thought what is the ****ing point. 


So now I have to go in tomorrow and tell them that if they want someone doing a qualified job, they have to pay me the fair wages, instead of exploiting the fact I am an immigrant on a visa. I hate this bull****, i am not good at confrontation. But I will walk out of the job if needs be, because I know they are also screwed without me, as no one is willing to do that amount of work for such little pay and absolutely no benefits. 

I am so fustrated right now. I see people who I went to college with, all with great jobs, and then when I try to excel, nobody is there to acknowledge it or even appreciate the amount of effort. Where am I going wrong? I am sick and tired of trying to make something of myself, hoping one day I might actually have a career I am proud of, and all i get is 'not now, maybe next time'

And it's not that I don't try, I try everyday. But I have spent nearly 4 years trying to make something to be proud of, only to constantly be beaten down.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Hello22 said:


> I feel like i'm between a rock and a hard place right now. i have spent the last 6 months doing technical work while being paid peanuts for the job, in the hope i would get promoted. I was told today that the promotion still hasn't been approved and since my contract is up this Friday, they are extended it for another 6 months...Great, only problem is they are not giving me a raise and want me to do more projects. What a ****ing joke. So all my hard effort in the career i wanted to do has not paid off. I was disgusted. What a slap in the face, now i absolutely resent that place, and i spent most of the day doing nothing as I thought what is the ****ing point.
> 
> So now I have to go in tomorrow and tell them that if they want someone doing a qualified job, they have to pay me the fair wages, instead of exploiting the fact I am an immigrant on a visa. I hate this bull****, i am not good at confrontation. But I will walk out of the job if needs be, because I know they are also screwed without me, as no one is willing to do that amount of work for such little pay and absolutely no benefits.
> 
> I am so fustrated right now. I see people who I went to college with, all with great jobs, and then when I try to excel, nobody is there to acknowledge it or even appreciate the amount of effort. Where am I going wrong? I am sick and tired of trying to make something of myself, hoping one day I might actually have a career I am proud of, and all i get is 'not now, maybe next time'
> 
> And it's not that I don't try, I try everyday. But I have spent nearly 4 years trying to make something to be proud of, only to constantly be beaten down.


:hug


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

cypher said:


> ^hope that position works out.
> 
> Heard some rumors that may make things more tolerable. *fingers crossed*


i'll be fine, cypher, but thank you!

and i hope the rumors help things work out for you.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ally

It's been 2 weeks now and no one has noticed that I'm not wearing a name tag! Thank goodness for long hair. I washed it by mistake doing the laundry haha. I am kind of nervous to ask my boss to order me a new one..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, looks like we came up with a solution.

One area is specialized and the other area is specialized. I can work both areas without getting personally involved. Since i know the "personalities" of both labs, the manager and i decided i can go in, do my job, and get the hell out.

when i suggested this? the manager almost came up out of her seat and said: "WE are soooo smart!! I was thinking the same thing!!!"

too damn funny..:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

wow..

looking back on the past week? i was so depressed about the silliness of my job, the thought of committing suicide was automatic.

glad i decided to just stick around to see what happens.


----------



## Bikescene

I'm getting sick and tired of our customers giving us attitude when we tell them that we can't give them a ballpark figure for cleaning their cameras!! I don't want to give you the wrong idea because I know that you'll rage at us when you find out that the price is different than what we said. Ughhhh!!! I never wanted to punch someone so bad in the face.....


----------



## Ally

Why is my boss okay with this dude doing half the work as everyone else and paying him the same? It's getting ridiculous. He's been there long enough and should be just as fast. I guess I should just slow down...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp! i start re-training in the old dept. lab. This is going to be interesting. But what the hell.. both areas know that i am aware of their personalities.

Both areas are aware of me not putting up with their "female" bull crap.

It's going to be a "love hate" relationship with me for both labs, but what i get out of it? More hours, and less drama.


----------



## coeur_brise

why do I do this?... it's very draining. perhaps not worth it. I just think to myself, those cereal boxes are stained with blood and tears.


----------



## IcedOver

Over a year ago, our office sold off the floor our division was on and moved us up into a conference room with the salaried "higher ups." We're considered the "ruffians," so naturally anything that happens that's "messy" is automatically considered our fault. We've received general e-mails about pee on the toilet seats and Keurig cups being left in the coffeemaker, stuff like that. However, I believe the "higher ups" are responsible for these things. Of course I can't prove the pee thing, but I'm pretty sure it's not us habitually leaving the K-cups in the machine. The other day I was the only one in for the evening, and I've never had a sip of coffee in my life, and a K-cup was in the machine still when I looked. Of course it's our fault, though.


----------



## intheshadows

:sigh Bull**** everywhere in the workforce.


----------



## Ally

My supervisor calls me pumpkin. I was never really sure what to make of that nickname. But now I love it :b


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay.. how in the hell can you be that narcissistic/delusional.

In *one year*, this co-worker has lost* 4 personnel*.. 4.. yes, I am #4.. just like the movie. She's like this evil alien that seeks out and picks off good workers with a vengeance.

And when i asked her, why did she lose so many co workers in the past? "I've never been with a co worker that i never got along with?" then why is it before i showed up in 2013, that in the year 2012;

*6 people *who worked with you got the hell out of the lab?

and the other two co-workers refuse to work during the week with her.. They'd rather take the weekends versus working with her.

How can you be so toxic and not "get" yourself??


----------



## Ally

cypher said:


> ^In another forum I belong too, a person complained that people called her kiddo.
> 
> I'm already hankering for the next vacation.


Awww...kiddo's not so bad. I'm not sure if it's because I'm shy but I get called a lot of little kid nicknames. I can see how it would bother some people but I'm used to it now. Meh


----------



## Grog

Better than being labeled as blister ( shows up after the hard work has been done ) like an apprentice I once had because no one else would want to take him . 

Got 6 months left of savings before the dreaded work issues have to start again . Bummer


----------



## anxious87

I'm not concerned about deadlines anymore. I'll do the best that I can to meet them, but I'm only one human being. If I want to take a lunch break, away from my desk, I'm going to. If I want to end work at 5, I'm going to.


----------



## Stilla

Um why do people start working when there's half an hour left of lunch? It wouldn't bug me so much if it hadn't been for the fact that I feel its too awkward to sit in the break room alone whilst getting dirty looks from my bosses. But what do they expect when they say I'm not even allowed to leave the building for my lunch break (pretty sure they're not allowed to say that)... I just want the breaks to actually be breaks for a job that I'm not getting paid for. That's all I ask for.


----------



## Stiltzkin

What are you guys favorite excuse in job interviews to justify a blank in your resume/CV?

I had a 8 months hole in my CV, i told them i was attending a training in software development and i failed, i faked the papers and everything... 
They didn't check.
So they gave me the job, stayed for 4 months. Then quit.

It's been 8 months again. There's now way i can repeat that...


----------



## MrKappa

Here's one, don't blow me off after I've shown interest in the project, and you've expressed the need for a non-disclosure agreement, and told me you want to continue the relationship, when your really weaseling to your partners that I didn't express enough interest in the project.

I bowed down, and gave you all indications I was absolutely no threat to your job.

Enjoy your nervous breakdown, buddy.


----------



## MCHB

Ya know what's great for takin out aggression at work? 

Ya get yerself a big ol wedge, a big ol dog* and a big ol hammer...then ya tack the dog to the part yer tryin to persuade, ya jam the wedge between "A" and "B" and then ya beat the ever living ---- out of that there wedge. Ho'boy, I tell you what; when yer done you'll feel so much better!

*dog: dog shaped piece'o metal...used fer persuading stubborn objects. Actually more like a good'ol tetris block,but if'n they calls it a dog well hey; who'm I to judge there, eh?


----------



## millenniumman75

Ally said:


> Why is my boss okay with this dude doing half the work as everyone else and paying him the same? It's getting ridiculous. He's been there long enough and should be just as fast. I guess I should just slow down...


Yep, that is kinda what I am doing....well, putting up boundaries as to what IS my job and what is NOT my job.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i wear huge scrubs so that i won't be noticed at work. But i get noticed anyway..

One of the ultrasound techs had an emergency in the ICU, and i told her, i'd bring the machine over for her.

As i was walking with the machine, a strange looking guy was walking about 2 feet directly in back of me in this very huge hallway.. I stopped and he stopped.. i turned around and said, "Sir, you can go around".. 

"Oh, no, i can stand here and watch" WTF??

"Sir, seriously, go ahead.."

"Oh no, i'll just walk with you" 

"No, thanks"

I unbraked my machine, and started walking, he walked right next to me and started having a conversation. I stopped and said quite pointedly, "Look, stop, I would rather walk alone - thanks".. People started watching us.. so the guy took off. 

In small towns, folks are very presumptuous.. they automatically assume that people are really interested in other people.

And they find out that you really have no interest in them? They get pissed.

This is why it's so difficult for them to adjust in big cities.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

He's a hospital employee..

I bet the next time i see him, he'll beat feet the other way..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i put my foot down at work, finally.

the director told me i would have 3 days off last week - *and i wound up working 2 days out of those 3 days off.*

This week, She had me on the schedule working 5/10 hour shifts + 3 days of call.

*50*+ hours and *72* hours of call.

No way..

I was supposed to have monday off. I look on the schedule and she has me working *on my day off *over in* Dysfunction Junction* the unstable senior co-worker over there depends on the fact that i will not refuse our director. Thus, she acts condescending when i do show up to help.

Well, today? that's over. I told the director, i'm finished helping out in that dept. if that Unstable Tech runs people out of her department every 2-3 months, then she should live with the consequences. Her and her minions - who can't stand her either. (they refuse to work with her, thus they work the weekends only, while she takes the week days - with whomever dares to work with her until she runs them out.)

Thus, i have today through monday off.. and i'm going to sleep in late each morning, and stay up late each night..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

by gawd..


----------



## calichick

I'm in the process of changing industries into a much more rewarding/complex/lucrative field.

My current industry makes me doubt all faith in humanity.

I'm excited.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Today I thought all day about how I would make my locker room a shrine to Josh Hutcherson and keep it unlocked and see if anyone says anything.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This is my week for call..

i don't want to miss my nightly workouts, so i'll have to improvise Wed- thru Friday night. 

I never know what to expect.. but i just have to know that "call" is not a "death sentence".. and i'll make it through my 72 hours .. and gratefully hit the gym on Saturday morning..


----------



## intheshadows

calichick said:


> I'm in the process of changing industries into a much more rewarding/complex/lucrative field.
> 
> My current industry makes me doubt all faith in humanity.
> 
> I'm excited.


:clap


----------



## foe

Why can't I get a free day just to do my damn taxes?


----------



## Ally

I almost wish I didn't take so many days off work because it makes it so much harder to go back.. :um


----------



## Evo1114

calichick said:


> I'm in the process of changing industries into a much more rewarding/complex/lucrative field.
> 
> My current industry makes me doubt all faith in humanity.
> 
> I'm excited.


Congrats and good luck. What do you do and what do you hope to do? (Just curious).


----------



## calichick

Evo1114 said:


> Congrats and good luck. What do you do and what do you hope to do? (Just curious).


thanks.

I'd prefer not to say since it's a very specific niche.


----------



## Ally

I'm now in a place where I want to be more social at work. But I either leave conversations wishing I had said more or saying stuff and critiquing myself for days afterwards. It's like I beat myself up either way. Maybe one day I will get it right..


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

It's Friday. Thank the lord ahhhhhhh. My boss is away on holiday and it's very lonely in this little office. On the plus side, I can have the radio on and majority of the time has been spent on forums rather than doing actual work. EEEEEE =D


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm useless in the grocery department


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ally said:


> My supervisor calls me pumpkin. I was never really sure what to make of that nickname. But now I love it :b


Haha, my supervisor calls me cupcake.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't think I would survive the night shift without your sense of humor.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

cypher said:


> Is that even legal? That's crazy.


hospitals.. they condition the hospital workers to be automatons, i guess.

I've observed at least 4 careers that work a person 24/7:

Hospitals

Military

Prostitution

Slavery..

I've personally experienced 3 out of 4.. and of course, i will not say what they are on the internet.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'll give you a hint. If i'm still alive at this hospital, and working in 12 years?

then i'll put on my anniversary cake: "*Twelve Years a Slave*"...

that's 2 of the 4 careers..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today wasn't a good day in terms of percent at work


----------



## TryingMara

Not ready to go back.


----------



## jvanb00c

UGH! Training new people is the worst. Especially new people who aren't capable of doing the job...and I work security for god sake, this is the simplest job in the world and this new guy we have just doesn't seem to retain anything you teach him. It's bizarre. He's a nice guy and he's not dumb exactly I just think he's of the kind of old school security where the security literally does nothing and has no real duties or tasks. We have a bit more office stuff to do but anybody who is halfway computer literate can handle it. Naturally though they send us a guy is like 65 years old, never touched a computer, is hard of hearing I think, and seemingly has little interest in doing the job.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

cypher said:


> lol, I think a lot of prostitutes have better hours. I knew nurses working 3 consecutive 12 hour days, but then they'd get the rest of the week off, so it was worth it for them. And I know admins (with high salaries) working extra hours, but not like what you're describing.


Crazy, huh?  You're right.

Many nurses in hospitals have unions. You cross that line with the union, and those nurses will scream bloody murder.

Many non-union hospitals will do any and everything to keep their facility afloat. Even if it kills the employees.

Unfortunately, for me, i have several certifications. Thus, I can work in 3 different departments (40 hours in General + 40 hours in the Vascular Unit + 40 hours in O.R.), and on the books it looks as if i have 40 hours or less in each individual area.

thus, i could theoretically work over 120 a week... and admin. would never know it... and hell if they are going to check - as long as the dept. (and their as**) is covered - they could care less.


----------



## calichick

o.mg. I am FLIPPING over the table excited. Something really, really awesome just happened..

Rainy days don't last forever in the storm of depression. _*WORK HARD AT YOUR DREAMS and NEVER quit! *_

:yesI am sooooooooooooo happy. Advice for others, get used to failure, get used to dead ends, get used to temporary depression and anxiety and exhaustion.

Because through that whole ordeal, sunny days will shine again. Better yet, times of despair are often the best learning mechanisms to progress and develop to new lengths that you NEVER would have discovered just going at a stable upward pace.

I'm going to be persistent with this.


----------



## Ally

RelinquishedHell said:


> Haha, my supervisor calls me cupcake.


Aww, that's cute! Maybe she has a crush :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ally said:


> Aww, that's cute! Maybe she has a crush :b


She probably wants to crush me, yes.


----------



## intheshadows

I don't wanna be in charge..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

they always say, be careful what you wish for?

I got exactly what i wanted? and now?

i'm glad that it's happened.. more hours, plus more more money on call..

but now i wish i could just have the money, without having to f***ing work?


----------



## Ally

This needs to change....seriously....why do I keep being given Mondays and Tuesdays off? My supervisor gives this one girl weekends off and another Thursdays and Fridays and yet says I'm her "favourite". Sure doesn't feel like it :mum


----------



## Conrad 5

I'm not sure whats better. Having a job to ***** about or *****ing about not having a job. **** the man I'm going to start my own business and work for myself so I won't have this problem in the future.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm still playing the lottery..

and all i have to show for it, is $27.00... that's all i've won in the last 3 months.. $27 measly dollars..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

when am i gonna win the JACKPOT so i don't ever have to work again???


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

3 days off..

if it were left up to me? i'd sleep the whole time.. no gym, no work, no studying..nothing..just sleep..


----------



## Celestine

Stop checking your watch. Time will go slower if you check your watch constantly.

Keep acting extroverted and happy. People like that. Don't let them see what you're really feeling and how much you hate this place.

I couldn't care less about what happens here, especially when I'm not here.

Stop going weeks without putting me on the schedule, then suddenly, I have a full week out of nowhere.

When I started here, I was determined to have a good attitude. But no one else here tries to act nice or encouraging toward anyone else. So why should I?

I make so many mistakes, but I swear, I'm trying.

Why can't I be more outgoing like my sister?

Don't mess up again, Celestine. Don't loss this job like the others because of your anxiety issues. Stop having such a hard time keeping a job because of your anxiety issues. Your mother and oldest sister already said they have no faith in your ability to ever keep a job. Don't prove them right.

My coworkers are getting an attitude with me. Must be my fault.

My boss is frowning at me. He must hate me. Must do something to please him because his opinion has control over my life.

---------I detest all of these thoughts, but they're mine. I have work tomorrow and I'm hoping to get through. I hope. Sometimes, I want to just give up on everything.


----------



## simpleindian

There are two kinds of people, those who do the work and those who take the credit. Try to be in the first group; there is less competition there.


----------



## intheshadows

They're throwing me to the wolves.


----------



## TryingMara

I despise the thought of more snow, but I _really_ don't want to go to work tomorrow...or Tuesday....


----------



## Ally

I need to call work to let them know I won't be able to make it in later this week. I'm really nervous about it. I hate making phone calls. I would honestly rather talk to someone face to face, less anxiety that way


----------



## TryingMara

Nerves mixed with relief.


----------



## Celestine

(First off, I'm really identifying with what you all are writing  A lot of this stuff fits my life, too. Nice to know I'm not alone.)

(Anyhow...)

I am not fast. I try to move fast, because bosses in retail want you to move fast. Sorry that I think too much. Not everyone can be speedy. I'm not a robot.

I honestly don't care if you all, dear coworkers and manager, realize that I don't like this job. Sorry that I'm not going to get stressed about it. Sorry that I'm not going to allow this job to stress me out as much as I used to. You're the supervisors and managers, you get paid more than I do -- therefore, it's your problem if there aren't enough people to cover the shift. You get paid more than I do to handle these problems.

I don't care how much longer you've been working here than I. If you say something snide to me, I'm going to defend myself.

So what, supervisor? I think you don't like me. I think most of my coworkers don't like me. Guess what? I'm not at this job to be liked by you. I work to support myself and my family. I don't need your approval at all. I felt you ignoring me and how you look past me when I speak. Sorry if I smile too much or if I'm not stressed like you are. It's your deadline to meet, not my problem, so stop taking it out on me.

Nope, not volunteering to work here more hours. I can barely get through the scheduled hours without wanting to cry or tell someone off.

I'm not perfect. I'm not the best at this job. But if you want me gone, you''ll have to fire me, because I'm not giving up and quitting (unless there's a good reason or until I find another job).

I had to apply for food assistance. The HR worker actually looked at my paychecks and was sad for me. Wow. I know. I told her I'm trying to find a better job.

Coworkers, supervisors, managers -- stop talking to me like I'm some idiot. I'm slow, but I'm a thinker. I'm smiley and upbeat, but it takes effort. I've been going through a lot, lost a lot lately, but I'm still here. Give me a break (literally and figuratively)


----------



## JamesM2

Does everyone else actually _enjoy_ spending their entire lives slaving away in this office, or are they all just better actors than me? :blank


----------



## jlscho03

Why do I keep talking to you!? I can't stand talking to you! I'm leaving. (cuts conversation short and walks away).


(I keep talking to a co-worker thinking she'll be interested in what I have to say, which is boring. She feels the need to completely turn over my story and talk about something un-related and/or which makes me feel ridiculous or stupid. She also gets information out of me that I don't want to talk about by doing this. I hate it!!!! And yet I am desperate to talk and keep doing it....)


----------



## jlscho03

Celestine said:


> (First off, I'm really identifying with what you all are writing  A lot of this stuff fits my life, too. Nice to know I'm not alone.)
> 
> (Anyhow...)
> 
> I am not fast. I try to move fast, because bosses in retail want you to move fast. Sorry that I think too much. Not everyone can be speedy. I'm not a robot.
> 
> I honestly don't care if you all, dear coworkers and manager, realize that I don't like this job. Sorry that I'm not going to get stressed about it. Sorry that I'm not going to allow this job to stress me out as much as I used to. You're the supervisors and managers, you get paid more than I do -- therefore, it's your problem if there aren't enough people to cover the shift. You get paid more than I do to handle these problems.
> 
> I don't care how much longer you've been working here than I. If you say something snide to me, I'm going to defend myself.
> 
> So what, supervisor? I think you don't like me. I think most of my coworkers don't like me. Guess what? I'm not at this job to be liked by you. I work to support myself and my family. I don't need your approval at all. I felt you ignoring me and how you look past me when I speak. Sorry if I smile too much or if I'm not stressed like you are. It's your deadline to meet, not my problem, so stop taking it out on me.
> 
> Nope, not volunteering to work here more hours. I can barely get through the scheduled hours without wanting to cry or tell someone off.
> 
> I'm not perfect. I'm not the best at this job. But if you want me gone, you''ll have to fire me, because I'm not giving up and quitting (unless there's a good reason or until I find another job).
> 
> I had to apply for food assistance. The HR worker actually looked at my paychecks and was sad for me. Wow. I know. I told her I'm trying to find a better job.
> 
> Coworkers, supervisors, managers -- stop talking to me like I'm some idiot. I'm slow, but I'm a thinker. I'm smiley and upbeat, but it takes effort. I've been going through a lot, lost a lot lately, but I'm still here. Give me a break (literally and figuratively)


Sorry about the double post, but this applies to me as well. I don't work in retail but my supervisor gets upset with my 'slow' speed as well. My favorite is:

"You need to be working. We have too much to do."

Me: thinking: "I am working. Please get off my back."


----------



## foe

Forgot to put down my cell phone on the online application, tried editing it but there's no option. Hopefully, they email me.


----------



## toxqan

I am basically being paid to solve Project Euler questions these days. This helps me improve my code which enables me to complete real work faster, which, in turn gives me more time to solve Project Euler questions.

The best part is that nearly all my coworkers are code phobic and assume that I'm working.


----------



## AussiePea

Surface modeling sucks, thankfully there's often a way to achieve the same result through solid modeling processes, this makes me happy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Can you put your legs behind your ears?........ Congragulations, your qualified for the job!


----------



## jlscho03

jlscho03 said:


> Sorry about the double post, but this applies to me as well. I don't work in retail but my supervisor gets upset with my 'slow' speed as well. My favorite is:
> 
> "You need to be working. We have too much to do."
> 
> Me: thinking: "I am working. Please get off my back."


Update to this: Just got written up for my slow speed. Might I add everything was done...


----------



## Tibble

Somebody notice me


----------



## DarrellLicht

How the many way's the state can show that you are worthless..


----------



## Tibble

Why am I still working here..? I need to leave this place but where do I go? I'm scared >_<


----------



## foe

foe said:


> Forgot to put down my cell phone on the online application, tried editing it but there's no option. Hopefully, they email me.


A double whammy. I put email.com in my email address instead of gmail.com. Luckily, I can edit that. Still can't re-submit my application though.

:doh


----------



## foe

Also, I really am a workaholic. Last month, I was a feeling a bit melancholy because I had 2-3 days a week. Now that I'm back working everyday 40-50 hours a week and 5-6 days a week, I already feel more upbeat than before.


----------



## intheshadows

http://www.motifake.com/prison-vs-work-demotivational-posters-19423.html

Something's seriously wrong here...


----------



## JamesM2

To the person who invented open plan offices - there is a special place in hell reserved just for you.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i left them, and left them for good. I actually thought that i was the bad guy when i left that laboratory. that lead P.A. was moody, manipulative, verbally abusive, and putting herself in a dangerous situation - by literally coming up and yelling at me for no reason. (very dangerous for her..)

She had her "friend" to replace me.. someone who had left several years ago, but desperately needed the money, so they "made nice"..

I knew that it wouldn't last long. That "lead" doesn't have any friends. Her boyfriend can't stay around her but for a couple of days at a time - and her dog only hangs with her because she feeds him.. Other than that, i'm sure he's "made a break for it" a few times.

2 weeks after i left and her "friend" steps in? the "friend" stopped working with her - and her backstabbing (yet timid) coworker..

2 weeks! and here i am, a retard for putting up with that hell hag for a year!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Gotta love those catholic hospitals.

Every week we have these prayer emails..

Nuns and Bishops priests walking around the hospital..

Ash Wednesday just passed, and several employees were rushing to the little cathedral we have on the 3rd floor to receive the ashen cross that the put on people's foreheads.

Well, it's better than the 7th day adventist hospital i worked at. Every morning they did prayer over the intercom. and the whole town was vegan. (but trust - they were boot leg carnivores, and underground alcoholics when no one was looking.)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

after working 10 hours, i came in on call, at 2:00 a.m., this morning, there is a computer glitch on one of our programs, and they upgraded another last week.. and here i am at *4:00 A.M. *trying to figure this out.

I came in 2:00 a.m. and left at 5:30 am. after security accidentally locked my car up in the parking lot - AND it started snowing, while i was waiting for security to show up to get me out of there.

just grateful i didn't have to start another 10 hour shift at 7:00 a.m. the same day..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The physician who ordered me to come in at this ungawdly hour made an announcement to his co-workers that he was leaving next week.

I was passing by when he said it, and i almost yelled out:* Thank the Lord!!*


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Just want to crawl into bed and not get back out til the weekend; curse the dreaded Monday and Sunday nights spent thinking about the awful week ahead. UGH I just don't want to be a grown up. Whyyyy >.<


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> after working 10 hours, i came in on call, at 2:00 a.m., this morning, there is a computer glitch on one of our programs, and they upgraded another last week.. and here i am at *4:00 A.M. *trying to figure this out.
> 
> I came in 2:00 a.m. and left at 5:30 am. after security accidentally locked my car up in the parking lot - AND it started snowing, while i was waiting for security to show up to get me out of there.
> 
> just grateful i didn't have to start another 10 hour shift at 7:00 a.m. the same day..


That is really rough !! Book in some annual leave asap; you deserve a holiday


----------



## Celestine

jlscho03 said:


> Update to this: Just got written up for my slow speed. Might I add everything was done...


Oh, no! I'm sorry. I really understand what you're dealing with. I try to go fast, but just can't. I don't what it is. Sometimes, I think it's because I'm too in my head, but really, I think it's my bad anxiety/depression that makes it hard to concentrate. When I get too stressed (like when a boss says go faster), my mind shuts down.

I'm sorry you got written up . I wish bosses understood. I truly hope that they just figure out that you're trying to do your best.

I am starting to wonder if a boss wants things done right and neatly OR done fast but not accurate, because with me, they can't have both. It's either the first one or the last one.


----------



## SuperSky

I like it when I have things to do at work, but I don't like taking information from multiple larger sources and writing a summary. The larger sources already contain the information. It's there already. Why am I collecting it and rephrasing it and packaging it up in a bow, 6 signatures and a letter? Dance, monkey, dance. At least it's of benefit to me to improve my knowledge of it, but I see no other benefit other than to create yet another document to rap our knuckles over.


----------



## AussiePea

SuperSky said:


> I like it when I have things to do at work, but I don't like taking information from multiple larger sources and writing a summary. The larger sources already contain the information. It's there already. Why am I collecting it and rephrasing it and packaging it up in a bow, 6 signatures and a letter? Dance, monkey, dance. At least it's of benefit to me to improve my knowledge of it, but I see no other benefit other than to create yet another document to rap our knuckles over.


And companies wonder why their resources are so expensive! It really is a major inefficiency I have found in most companies. Paperwork, paperwork, paperwork. Like the old saying, work smarter, not harder!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> That is really rough !! Book in some annual leave asap; you deserve a holiday


the roughest part about holidays? I don't want to come back..

(I'm still playing the lottery)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

back to work tomorrow. So grateful that though i have call and work 4/10's i get 3 days off every week.


----------



## intheshadows

intheshadows said:


> http://www.motifake.com/prison-vs-work-demotivational-posters-19423.html
> 
> Something's seriously wrong here...


 Example: In prison you get time off for good behavior. At work you just get more work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp!

Looks like you got what you wanted. You were so eager to bring your "friend" on board. She lied to you and the manager and said she wanted a lot of hours.

And what happened, you found out she's as flaky as you are - and now you're paying for it.

You were willing to stoop that low in order to get me out of there, and bring that "friend" of yours on board. Well, guess what? She's not your "friend"..she said she was only "nice" to you in order to "get the job"..

Now that she has it? she works whenever she wishes and leaves you holding the bag every week.

Looks to me she took a dump in one of your hands and left the receipt in the other.

hope you're happy..


----------



## Ally

I ended up getting today off work after all :yay so happy, it's been forever since I've had a Saturday off


----------



## TryingMara

Glad I came in today. The kids are too cute in their St. Patrick's Day outfits, but there's way too much food!


----------



## AussiePea

Flywheels and intake runners. Another day, another day.


----------



## foe

Just agreed to put up 30+ hours at the PT job. Already committed for 32 at primary job.

It's been awhile since I did 60+ hours in a week.


----------



## foe

I still can't believe I had to pay the feds and the state back on my tax returns. I wish they would take the hours you worked into consideration.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, back into the pit tomorrow..

For the next four days, they do whatever they wish..

when it's time for the those 3 days off? i am so in the wind.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I can't stand patients that lie on my techs in order to get what they want.

a hospital is just that. It's not your "Medical Home".. thus, if you spend most of the time in your home, lying, manipulating and cheating to get what you want.. Don't do it here.

This patient lied on one of my co-horts, then lied on a tech .. when i had to see her, she told me these blatant lies, and tried to "run the show". Unfortunately, her stupid husband believed her. and started crying.. in the lobby.. Seriously?

I kept a professional distance with these two. While i examined them. The husband demanded why we couldn't do certain exams at their convenience.

Well, the last time i checked.. you don't walk into the church at your convenience and tell the pastor when to start services.

This is called privilege.. privilege means, you're totally oblivious to everyone but yourself.

I finished working on them, and the wife started crying loudly on the table, asking me to "forgive" her.. for making so many scenes. She did it because she was "petrified"..

Oh, so, when you're afraid, you become more unstable, make a scene, lie on your care takers, and yell and scream in the lobby.

GTFOH.. you animals.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

It's that time of the year again. Financial yearend...FTW

Also how is it that some managers get paid fk loads to do fk all >.< The perfect example would be my boss. He asks more questions rather than giving us answers; doesn't know how to use the system..get real; you've been here for over 6 months now...mofo UGHHH


----------



## coeur_brise

Woo, today I left not feeling like my soul had died at the workplace, like the other poor souls trapped within those walls, just moaning to get out. corporate America, sigh.


----------



## Ally

Happy with how today ended up going but am also worried I might not be the fastest anymore. I can't let that happen! It's a scary thought.... I'd go from pumpkin to just plain squash :cry


----------



## AussiePea

So the ram-air intake forces air into the plenum whilst increase its static pressure by slowing it and cramming more air on top of itself (kind of like a balloon) which gives an advantage over cai. hmm.


----------



## millyxox

Showed up on a shift to replace sick coworker. Talked to this cute 'new' guy at work. Non stop smiling at each other. Continue talking and then I find out that he isn't so new after all. He works during the night shift, that's why we have never seen each other. 

Later find out that he is my boss' son. Great..


----------



## foe

I can't believe it's been 6 months with a place I enjoy working for. Just wish we wouldn't have such financial troubles. Only reason why I'm keeping my crappy PT job right now, in case we shut down or get laid off.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

one more day..

just for this week.. one more damn day..then i'm call.. after that? 3 days off!!

and back to the gym...


----------



## foe

Just got called in. I dont really want to work tonight but being a yes man that I am I agreed. I'm such a sucker.


----------



## intheshadows

I miss the days when I could phone in sick for the hell of it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

AussiePea said:


> Flywheels and intake runners. Another day, another day.


You're lucky.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You know it's going to be a good night when your supervisor shows up to work with a beer in his hand.


----------



## MCHB

Take things as they come; remain patient, don't let your emotions control you. Forward thinking makes things easier!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

RelinquishedHell said:


> You know it's going to be a good night when your supervisor shows up to work with a beer in his hand.


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## TryingMara

More pregnancies and engagements..amazing. I'm happy for them, but it'd be nice to join their ranks. They may be stuck with low wage jobs but they still have people who care about them. I shouldn't be thinking about this, my focus should be on bettering my career..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

3 days off.. every week..This is what i've always wanted.

The 4 days that i DO work? are not so bad since i have more stable co-workers.

Plus i have call on 2 1/2 of those days. That's okay, too.

Basically what it comes down to, is: I know that for at least 4 days a week, i will be dipped in a vat of warm sh*t..

But for three days, i am free and clear.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i thought i was the only one who felt this way.

But there's this chick from India who is aggressively needy, manipulative, belligerent, argumentative, and loves to bicker. I thought i was back over in India at a Bazaar when i met her.

The other employees refuse to stay in our very small office with her because of her constant, know-it-all, bickering, and tattling on the other employees.

I came back to work in that dept. and here she came. Lips flapping, playing the victim.

I moved all of my books out of the office, and work on one of the computers in our scanning rooms. It was so much more peaceful.

i think she took offense. Because whenever i interacted with her, she was dismissive. And tried to set me up on 2 occasions - which failed.

welcome back..


----------



## foe

Should I wait until my 3-year anniversary to quit my part-time job, or just give them 2 weeks now?


----------



## intheshadows

11 tears at the same job.. all nights. (anniversary on Sunday)


----------



## NewWave

Emailed my project lead to ask for more work. No response. The project is slowing down at the moment. Thus, I look for training, proposal work, and do wedding planning. I feel lazy and guilty when I am not working, but I will take advantage of this time. Not too long ago was I putt in in 70 hours a week.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

intheshadows said:


> 11 tears at the same job.. all nights. (anniversary on Sunday)


one more year, and you'll be "Twelve Years a Slave"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm not sure i'm happy that i befriended this chick at work.

Firstly, she's needy, never been anywhere accept around her relatives, has ADD etc.

She'll text me first, asking: Are you busy?

I'll text back and say, "Yes, we're busy"..

and she'll come over to "visit"..

my question. WTF does "i'm busy" mean to you? 

When she shows up, i'm getting my lab ready for patients, while she's running around behind me saying: "Wow, you look busy" or "Hey, maybe you should show me how to do pap smears" or "well, i thought i'd come by to say hi"..

i'll be on the phone trying to get patients down to our lab and she'll sit there in front of me waiting for me to get off the phone so we can chat..

Okay, you came by to say "hi" while i'm busy: "hi" now get the f*&*%k out!


----------



## TryingMara

This is insane. The whole school should be shut down and disinfected. It's amazing how many kids and staff members have been sent home this week, and even today alone. Vomiting, diarrhea, coughing, sneezing, fevers, flu, colds, infections, fifths disease, Scarlett fever, and other illnesses I've never even heard of. Germs everywhere, the staff wear masks now. Do not want to go back in. If you are a stay at home parent or have the luxury of a live-in nanny, please keep your child home where they can rest and not infect the rest of their class.


----------



## Evo1114

Last day for my 'fun in the sun' at work. Everybody who is on vacation will return to work on Monday. Most of the annoying people have been gone all week.


----------



## trushy

:no Please don't give me more paperwork. Thank you!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i just purchased a new kindle fire. Now i can download and read my Shakespeare when we have down time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it's not the fact that you think i forgive, it's just the fact that you tried it..

f&*king females.. they just don't get it.


----------



## intheshadows

Waiting patiently for my co-worker's holidays to end because being lead is so overrated.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

maybe this time.. but if it happens again.. it's your a**..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

There they are all stressed, and worn out..

all because they just couldn't keep their mouths shut..

see?  life is like a jar of jalepenos.. that which you try today, will BURN your a** tomorrow!!


----------



## lunarc

I'm tired and bored why do i have to sit here for another 3 and a half hours.


----------



## SuperSky

A "catch up" session with the manager, huh? Does anyone else in our team have one of these, or am I being punished for something I don't yet know about?


----------



## jlscho03

Co-worker too busy gossipping to let me in a file to edit. Will later report me to the boss for not getting stuff done 'on time', I bet you.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well! i thought i was the only one who thought that the chick in the dept. i left was a "whack" job.

Her "friend" who came in to work my hours after i left, came to me yesterday saying: "B. is not my friend, our friendship is an illusion"..

Yeah, sure.. Now, she's realizing that her "friend" is an as**? Give me a break. I told her what to expect when she first got into that dept. But she was so desperate for the job, she didn't want to hear it..

Now she's in the* Hunger Games* with that as**hole, now she's "*Catching Fire*"..

Well, i hope she gets burned..

Both of them are as flaky as hell, thus, i expect to see her Monday morning - kissing up to B..

why? because she's just the type.


----------



## Farideh

I never eat my lunch at work. They don't need to pack one for me anymore. Why do co workers always have to be mean?? Will I ever find a greater job than this?


----------



## Junimoon11

To much estrogen here today.


----------



## intheshadows

Off to hell.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I'm not entirely sure how I ended up in this town doing a job that depresses the hell out of me.

Also applying for new jobs and not hearing back from potential employers slowly kills your self esteem


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

3 days off every week.. i'm happy about it, but also wonder, what happens next? it's so hard for people with SA to accept something good in our lives without being some what suspicious.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

please accept this small piece of uncooked liver from my plate oh lord of darkness so that i shalt not go to work on the morrow, and be uber-rich here after..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Finally had to tell a chick at work to just stay the f*** away from me.

It was getting weird. She was always comparing herself to me. Or trying to telling me how tough she is, and how we are the same age, (we're not, and she looks 20 years older), and how we're so much alike, and how we're well-traveled (b**** never been anywhere except around her relatives in East L.A. and here)..

Then she tried to compare herself with me sports wise. She needs to lose at least 80 lbs., yet because she walks her dog, she thinks she's athletic..

This is so sad.. When i tell her i'm busy? she'll come over, pull up a chair and "hang out".. or try to give me a hug while i'm doing patients - WTF?? This happened at least 6x already.. *SIX F***ING TIMES!!!*

i finally had enough. Asked her not to come over to this dept. again.

She said: "Well, i actually came over to see D., and saw you, and thought i'd say hi"..

no, she chased after D., who was trying to get away from her - pulled up a chair and sat down. right in the middle of a crisis.. she sat there watching us. Until another patient arrived.

When she heard the transporters pulling the patient into the room - she jumped up and left. (when i called her on it, later - she said: "oh i saw you were having a problem - and i left right away").. is this chick on some kind of lying medication?

When i finally texed her and told her "I'm done" she texted me back and said "*I need a hug!!"*

i lost it.. i'm sorry.. i told her not to ever come near me at work unless it's for professional business ONLY.. and if she wanted hugs, she can get them elsewhere but stay the hell away from me.

WTF??


----------



## Ally

That dude has no filter. It's amazing how many inappropriate things he says in one day. I'm sorry I refuse to fake a laugh at your twisted jokes. It's unimpressed dead stares for you my friend.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, i guess i just wasted my time listening to this chick venting about her "friend".. i sat there listening to her piss and moan about how horrible it is working in that dept.

I actually thought she would take action, and confront the female, or talk to management about her boss's near violent outbursts.

The next day i saw the one who was venting? i asked, if she was going to be okay, or what could i do to help her?

"OH!! I'm fine, and today is a *"brand new day!" :lol *Yeah.. that's her laughing..

really...

i forgot one small, crucial detail about this total 360 attitude toward her abusive boss/"friend"..

the one that was "venting/complaining" smokes a bong every day.. Thus, what i thought was something of importance, basically disappeared in "cloud of smoke" the moment she made it home and "lit up".

Maybe i should try that..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

so basically, that's why they are "friends".. she can be abused all day long, totally forget about it by getting stoned - then come back and let the abuse start aaaaalllll over again..


----------



## Ally

4 days down, 2 to go..:cry


----------



## trushy

TGIF!


----------



## intheshadows

What's a weekend? 

I'm gonna get grey hair soon from all this stress.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this was a stressful day:

our hospital transport system crashed, thus, our transporters/orderlies were 20 mins. behind with each patient.

i was transporting patients to help them out.

my coworker who's SUPPOSED to be at work at 10:00 comes walking in at 10:30. (she's late every day - not write-ups because every one's afraid of her)

i was sandwiched between 4 exams, and she shows up afterwards.

We had a ceiling pipe burst then splash water all over our exam floor. Had to share the my room for 2 hours.

Nurses on the floor would call asking when we can have their patients done, and when the orderly shows up to p/u the patient? The nurses are delaying the patient - then blaming it on the transporter. (lying their a***s off)..

2 hours later, the maintenance people show up - and we find out that we could have been using the room 2 hours ago. They just took off and left without a word.. I think the coworker pissed them off. and we got screwed.

The coworker goes over to CT scan dept. and pisses off the CT tech, in front of the manager. She comes back and tells me, that she purposely busted the tech so that she would be put on the spot regarding the exam.

My cowork starts becoming sarcastic with me, as well. She then tells me that the CT tech was not receptive to her? i said: "Well, maybe it was your approach?"..

Next thing i know, i'm getting lectured, and told "*I'm not here to be like you! You can't tell me how i'm supposed to be! i can work this job all by myself! You don't judge me!.. *i had to listen to this s*** for 20 mins. when finally i said:

Shut up.. just shut up... for gawd sake..

I later came back and apologized.. and was then told that i was "visiting other depts." and "gossiping" about her. That i go to CT MRI Xray the manager's office, and rads - and talk about her. Yeah, i have SA, but i am the hostess with the mostest.

I have a question.. I am one of the hardest working people in the depart., how do i have the time to visit. hell, i just kicked someone out of our dept. a day ago - visiting.

I finally coordinated with CT and the patient's nurse regarding her exam.

The CT tech was asking if she was crazy or was it my coworker.. i had to admit.. it's my coworker..

*she's crazier than a run-over dog, and i think this was her time of the month..
*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i cannot let people like this screw up my serenity... just can't..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i called my manager after all these crisis to see if i was going insane.. 

She calls me all the time for help, or to come in to work on my day off, thus she knows my cell phone number..

when i called last night and needed her help? her phone rang.. she picked it up and hung up.. 

when i rang again, it went straight to voice mail..

i left a voicemail, she never called back..

that was a s***ty thing to do..

I felt like that guy (author of book he was trying to sell) on Little Miss Sunshine..

the next time she needs "help".. i won't be available.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i really had a bad week at work and on my first day off couldn't work out, i was soooo bummed.. Yeah, that chick from India.. what a walking disaster she is.. Just working one day with her, took me out of commission.. but i did 2 hours on the treadmill - yeah, that's how high my anxiety was.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Work is teaching me quite a few things.

One, no one gives a s*** about what's going on with you.

My mom used to always say..

Never tell people at work your problems. It's 50/50..

*50% of the folks don't give a s***** and the other half are glad it happened to you instead of them..
*
by gawd, she was right!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

she walks into the department. 
Paper shrivels up on the bulletin boards, 
thumb tacks freeze over due to the icy coldness of her personalities, 
paper clips leap from their tin cups to abandon us all to this ambulatory pestilience. 
We suffocate whenever she passes by, why? 
because she is an earthly vacuum that sucks the very air we breathe.

to whom am i referring to? 

my coworker..


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I am so sick of work! Counting down to going away on holiday in a couple of months. So sad that I keep dreaming of winning the lotto so I can quit work, let's see you do some work then, Mr Incompetent-twatface of a boss.


----------



## steelmyhead

I'm glad that other people are living happy fulfilling lives. Things should be alright.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell

At least I have new hires to torture >: )


----------



## lunarc

As everyone goes out of the office and leaves me alone all the phones start going off. WHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

RelinquishedHell said:


>


amen!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

just saw our manager this morning.. she damn near ran when she saw me.

Makes sense.. I called for help at work on Friday and here it is Wednes.. and you never even had the courtesy to at least call me back to see what was the matter.

and long time ago? she called me "friend"..

well, if i wanted a friend like you, i'd cop a squat and sh**t one out..

_(old midwestern saying)..._


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

tomorrow i work with Gawdzilla..

jeeez.. if they know a person is a pain the as** with all of the employees, why do they keep them??


----------



## cmed

I love it when the major social media sites completely overhaul their design and layout, because a bunch of clients come to me needing their headers and cover graphics redesigned.

Go on, Twitter. Do it!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i just left.. it was really slow, and i was sitting there doing nothing but reading "Shakespeare"..

i walked into Gawdzilla's area, and said: "I'm out, see ya' next Friday".. 

I felt guilty for leaving? but trust, this girl is supposed to be here at 10:00? She'll come strolling in at 10:30 or 10:45 a.m.. 

If she needed my help, i'm sure she would have said so.. but since that blow up last friday? she'll paint herself in a corner just to be spiteful.

well, off to the gym...


----------



## foe

I might be working at another place. Got an interview Thursday.

Closer to home. So close that it'd only take me 45 minutes to walk and 20 minutes to ride a bike.

I won't be spending $30 on gas a week anymore. I just hope the pay rate is the same.


----------



## intheshadows

RelinquishedHell said:


>


 ROFL. So true.


----------



## intheshadows




----------



## TryingMara

Vacation went by way too fast. Definitely don't want to go back to work tomorrow. Other schools have off, why don't we? Not fair.


----------



## slyfox

Glad I quit my job. I was miserable there with all my problems and it became too much for me. Just hope I can find a way to become self-employed


----------



## lunarc

They just offered to let me go home early because I am sick. I said no. What is wrong with me. IDIOT.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, my 3 day weekend is over..

when my usual team mate is on vacation, i work with a very interesting substitute.

this one is on anti depressants.. I think they need to change up her meds because she was "out there" when she showed up.

I mean way out there.. she would ask me a question, and in the middle of answering it, she would start talking about herself, or start working on the computer, and saying how much she forgot about working on it.

then she would turn around ask the same question again - then say "i don't care"..

then i would sit there and listen to her complain about the patients all day, or her social life.. when a patient would show up? she'd spend 1/2 an hour talking to them about her.. but yet her cousin is narcissistic ..

it was just complete bouncing off the wall.

and she wonders why i don't take antidepressants for anxiety? 

i've seen it too often. At first they are lucid, and the next thing you know (6 months), they "spin out".. i just observed her spinning out of control on that crap.

no thanks, i'll stick to my depression/anxiety.. at least i am aware of it, and know how to work with it.


----------



## calichick

I wonder if it's possible for an attractive woman to gain respect in the business world.

When you take care of yourself, it seems that a lot of people, both men and fellow women alike, pass you off for being a self absorbed dim wit who actually didn't graduate top of your class.

It's such a double standard. A good looking man could have the world at his fingertips, but in order to be respected as a professional woman, you apparently have to "look" a certain part.

I'm not sure if I would sacrifice one bit of who I am in order to break boundaries.

I've had fellow females actually tell me after meetings what they thought of a female supervisor who was dressed too provocatively or some sh*t like that that they weren't even listening to what she was saying. I've seen women overly qualified for the part get turned down for jobs in favor of less slightly, less intimidating women. What the f***?

I think I lean more on the conservative side because of this.

The flaw in the plan was that US anti discrimination laws target age, gender, race and disability.

Nowhere in there do they protect the upper percentile :lol


----------



## calichick

Good-looking people Anti Discrimination Laws..

I'm going to Congress with that


----------



## Noca

calichick said:


> I wonder if it's possible for an attractive woman to gain respect in the business world.
> 
> When you take care of yourself, it seems that a lot of people, both men and fellow women alike, pass you off for being a self absorbed dim wit who actually didn't graduate top of your class.
> 
> It's such a double standard. A good looking man could have the world at his fingertips, but in order to be respected as a professional woman, you apparently have to "look" a certain part.
> 
> I'm not sure if I would sacrifice one bit of who I am in order to break boundaries.
> 
> I've had fellow females actually tell me after meetings what they thought of a female supervisor who was dressed too provocatively or some sh*t like that that they weren't even listening to what she was saying. I've seen women overly qualified for the part get turned down for jobs in favor of less slightly, less intimidating women. What the f***?
> 
> I think I lean more on the conservative side because of this.
> 
> The flaw in the plan was that US anti discrimination laws target age, gender, race and disability.
> 
> Nowhere in there do they protect the upper percentile :lol


I guess they expect you to wear a burqa or a potato sack.


----------



## calichick

Noca said:


> I guess they expect you to wear a burqa or a potato sack.


Yea, no s***, I was just thinking it's practically the same type of discrimination just disguised more tastefully... There's a high concentration of good looking women in fields like....."secretarial assistance.." "administrative assistance" "personal assistance", low paying, non managerial positions which apparently they've been typecasted in since the beginning of time.

I was told to wear my hair up, don't expose any skin except for 5% of my body, even wear glasses for christ's sakes if I want to be "respected" for anything more than my body. What a load that you can measure discrimination when it occurs in every other form imaginable.

Short people too. Watch out. You guys have shown to get paid less.


----------



## Noca

calichick said:


> Yea, no s***, I was just thinking it's practically the same type of discrimination just disguised more tastefully... There's a high concentration of good looking women in fields like....."secretarial assistance.." "administrative assistance" "personal assistance", low paying, non managerial positions which apparently they've been typecasted in since the beginning of time.
> 
> I was told to wear my hair up, don't expose any skin except for 5% of my body, even wear glasses for christ's sakes if I want to be "respected" for anything more than my body. What a load that you can measure discrimination when it occurs in every other form imaginable.
> 
> Short people too. Watch out. You guys have shown to get paid less.


Yeah, thats the work force, its all ****ed. Your pay, or even whether you are hired or not for a job has little or nothing to do with your actual ability to do that job, it has more to do with a series of bs that is completely unrelated, like who do you know, what do you look like, how good are you at bsing in an interview etc. etc.


----------



## foe

I don't want to tell my current boss that I have an interview at another facility but I feel kinda bad for not being upfront. But if that other place don't hire then I'mma look like a fool.


----------



## coeur_brise

Learning differential equations? Ok, I'll take that over doing this. Heck. I'll go school, re-take math classes, take tests. Rack my brain trying to find the curvature of a projection thrown at such and such speed. I was good at that (learning). not at math, anything but this. C'mon girl. get with it. 

I'll write columns for Cosmo magazine!!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Can anyone else say they had a day at the job that involves rolling around in raw stool?

It can always be worse people..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i work in a hospital, and yeah, we damn near roll around in raw stool.

and sometimes, it's infected.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## coeur_brise

This place is like a revolving hell hole, one detail to another. Like Dante's inferno, there are nine levels to it, one worse than the other. Does that seem bad? It's really not that bad, but I like likening it to a literary place full of demons and low low prices.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

here's another "devout catholic" who's main objectives at work and in life, self promotion and self preservation. Biggest coward you ever met, trusts absolutely no one - not even gawd for that matter. 

give me a f***ing break.. look at yourself for once.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh gawd.. now she's going on about the pope.

sorry.. but the pope and mother teresa weren't the only ones feeding the hungry and dressing the naked. Seriously?

there are some good people out there WITHOUT the notoriety.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

was just called in for another "emergency".. most torsions happen to young men. and they are in *SERIOUS PAIN.* There is only* 12 hours to work on it*, or it's no longer salvageable.

Not 42 y/o men who have waited *a week and half* to show up in the ER.

he wanted me to be his "friend", and kept asking me to "high five" him..asked personal questions, when i finally just asked him to just stop. Of course, he didn't have a torsion. The ER doc, was too damn lazy to learn how to ultrasound the patients himself. So he uses the PA/techs as a convenience to cover his butt. he didn't even bother to examine the patient before calling me.

As for the patient:

Why in gawd's name would you show up in the ER after 8 days of pain, late at night with your WHOLE family, for an "emergency", while laughing and clowning?

Within 8 days, you could have been seen by your physician. *and seen at a decent hour*. Not late at night, when everyone including the PA/tech is supposed to be sleeping and stressed out after working 12-16 hours already.

seriously?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm so tired of these fake plastic people. We got a new guy today who is a neighbor of the district manager ( The only reason he got the job, because he sucks ). He was trying to show some pathetic bravado today and was telling me how good his marketing skills are and how he will single handedly move up in the company and change things. I wanted to slap that little s*** head.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm so tired of these fake plastic people. We got a new guy today who is a neighbor of the district manager ( The only reason he got the job, because he sucks ). He was trying to show some pathetic bravado today and was telling me how good his marketing skills are and how he will single handedly move up in the company and change things. I wanted to slap that little s*** head.


i learned quite early on.. that those guys seem to make it. Basically due to the fact that they are the world's most amazing a** kissers and brown nosers.

the ones that are honest, hard working, etc., don't seem to go very far at all these days.


----------



## Lorn

I wish people would stop coming in and asking for help a day before they have to be ready.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i learned quite early on.. that those guys seem to make it. Basically due to the fact that they are the world's most amazing a** kissers and brown nosers.
> 
> the ones that are honest, hard working, etc., don't seem to go very far at all these days.


I'll see to it that he won't make it, unless he can actually prove he's worth it. I just pisses me off that someone thinks they can talk to me like that on their first day.


----------



## millenniumman75

I put in a 14 hour workday yesterday, including the hour I took off. Part of my day included half-mouth numbness from the crown my dentist is replacing - I got the temporary one put in.

Novocaine fiend! That's right, that metal syringe scissor thingy gave me mouth drugs after the Adult Ora-Jel made things numb.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'll see to it that he won't make it, unless he can actually prove he's worth it. I just pisses me off that someone thinks they can talk to me like that on their first day.


:lol

Damn, Relinquished!

I'd hate to be the guy in your radar. But i like your spunk and your level of integrity. Some folks will "talk" about it, but of course, will wait for someone like yourself to take action. (which is why so many like himself "get away" with murder.)

It's going to take patience, and yes,courage.. But i think you already have that in hand.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

That difficult chick from India.

She told me not to talk to her. She also accused me of "visiting" other depts., and talking about her. the girl has a reputation for being very difficult to get along with.

Now she wants to talk. I can't. I just come in, get my work done, and leave. There's no "hi" or "bye" for me anymore. When you tell her "goodbye" she acts as if she even has the upper hand of being "dismissive"..

I just get my coat, make sure all of the work is finished before leaving. turn off my machine and go.

I like the fact that i don't interact with her. Her outbursts are unnerving, and basically makes me have to restrain myself from absolute violence. Unfortunately, many females don't seem to "get that".. 

Getting in another person's face, in many cities/countries, could actually land your butt in the ICU..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get used the forklifts at this place. Pedal sensitivity, where the parking brake is, etc. I instinctively do things that would be smooth going in the forks I used at the depot


----------



## eveningbat

I got home an hour later today. There was some st.pid check up by some officials so everyone was asked to stay as long as those ones were there.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm soooo taking a week off soon. :bat


----------



## kangarabbit

I really don't like my boss sometimes. She's constantly praising everyone except for me and she gives too much credit to my co-worker, even though I work just as hard. Just because I'm not as outgoing as everyone else doesn't mean I'm not a good worker... :/


----------



## TryingMara

Don't want to do this, I should've went with my gut all along. I feel awful-useless, incompetent. I feel pathetic and I'm deeply ashamed of myself. This is very unhealthy and I need out.


----------



## feels




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I realize the newer model forklifts are designed for efficiency & safety but it means I have to recalibrate my muscle memory/relearn technique because there are only 2 pedals instead of 3 which are spaced weirdly far apart, the pedal sensitivity is intense & the steering wheel has knob like reach trucks which find to get in the way rather than be useful


----------



## millenniumman75

50 hour weeks and you're still piling work on me knowing that some of it won't even be started until next month. 

You're paying me overtime.


----------



## copper

millenniumman75 said:


> 50 hour weeks and you're still piling work on me knowing that some of it won't even be started until next month.
> 
> You're paying me overtime.


Whats OT? When you are salaried like me that doesn't exist. I just get done what needs to be done right away and the rest gets put on the back burner. Not killing myself anymore. They don't appreciate it. They took away are COLA we usually got every year due to budget cuts, but expect us to work harder.


----------



## eveningbat

Tomorrow I get back to my work... to freeze in that office.


----------



## millenniumman75

copper said:


> Whats OT? When you are salaried like me that doesn't exist. I just get done what needs to be done right away and the rest gets put on the back burner. Not killing myself anymore. They don't appreciate it. They took away are COLA we usually got every year due to budget cuts, but expect us to work harder.


 I was salaried, but they changed my status. When 50% or less of my work is programming, and more menial-like, it's considered non-exempt. I have to make overtime. So far, it's meant more work and no one to help. We are still down two people (six to four) with this recession and not even a consideration for hiring someone. All of the groups adjoining me have added people.


----------



## TryingMara

Dread going in tomorrow. The last two mornings, I've woken up thinking I had work.. it was that worried, apprehensive, dread-like feeling :sigh


----------



## Lorn

Awkward shuffling office hugs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i do not trust this female.

I began to question her character. and her response was: "I don't know, i just come in, do my work, and leave".. bull sh**t.

How is it, that she's been here 35 years, and everyone else winds up leaving after a few months.

Well, i found out why? She looks innocent as all get out, but she reports everything you say and do to the manager EVERY MORNING. 

They meet in the hall, and there's S. telling the manager, everything that i've told her in the past. yeah, a devout Catholic my as**..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I was out on a call the night before. She says: "Wow! that's a shame you were called in last night."

my reply: "hey, how did you know? I took my paperwork and threw it in the HIPPA trash."

"*Well, i was just going through the trash, and found your paperwork"..

*Oh, sure, you went through the trash, plus checked the paperwork, plus, checked the case on my computer. My files were opened when i came in..

But she just "Comes in, does her job, and leaves."

and reports whatever she sees to the manager. No wonder she looks 2x her age.

Every last one of the ladies who have stayed here for several years - have done some very sneaky things to maintain their jobs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and why in gawd's name would you go through the trash?

seriously..

the trash...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

she pretends that she gets along with "everybody".. no, she doesn't..

she takes snippets of their conversation that she might have had with them years ago, and makes it seems as if she and the person are in current contact.

the main one she stays in contact with? the manager..

i'll name this chick: Snoop Dogg


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I was out on a call the night before. She says: "Wow! that's a shame you were called in last night."
> 
> my reply: "hey, how did you know? I took my paperwork and threw it in the HIPPA trash."
> 
> "*Well, i was just going through the trash, and found your paperwork"..
> 
> *Oh, sure, you went through the trash, plus checked the paperwork, plus, checked the case on my computer. My files were opened when i came in..
> 
> But she just "Comes in, does her job, and leaves."
> 
> and reports whatever she sees to the manager. No wonder she looks 2x her age.
> 
> Every last one of the ladies who have stayed here for several years - have done some very sneaky things to maintain their jobs.


Are you some sort of xray tech or an RN by any chance? Ive always wondered what it is that you do that has so much drama lol.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Are you some sort of xray tech or an RN by any chance? Ive always wondered what it is that you do that has so much drama lol.


Contract radiology PA/general PA.. through out the country. with several certifications under my belt in order to perform this strange feat. there are only a handful of us throughout the U.S. Many of us have literally given up this type of job - due to the drama. We are a rare breed. One step below a physician, but several steps above technicians.

hospitals are a cesspool of drama.. The further up the ladder you go, the more insecurities you will encounter. From Doctors above, and Techs below.

and anyone will tell you in this business: The more females you have to work with, the more drama you will encounter.

*Women* are a rare breed in this field.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i refuse to work with nurses..

that's going from "cess pool" straight into the gates of hell.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm never gonna get a feel for the newer model forklift & this is definitely not a job stick around for any longer September at the latest


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I wonder if there's been any research done on the health of birds that live near fast food joints. The ones that hang around my work are all fat with patchy feathers and scabby beaks and feet.

It's like watching a non-voluntary bird version of Supersize Me. Poor things. Makes me feel a little more guilty working for an evil corporation.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ I simply can't get a feel for that forklift

~ You've got a degree in economics yet scanning boxes & reading address confuses you, go figure


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i am so glad to leave that place early on Fridays.

that indian chick just has a tendency to drive me, other techs, even the radiologists crazy.

She comes in late. that's cultural

constantly argues/bickers/debates - that's cultural

lies like a damn rug, easily - that, too, is cultural

doesn't work very fast, yep, cultural.. 

yet expects every one else to "be on time" "tell the truth" and work their as*s off"..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's a chance I'll be on the cards to be let go because I've rang in twice already in 3 weeks. Knowing my luck that's how it'll go but we'll see


----------



## foe

co-workers at new job are actually trying to get to know me. :sus

asking me how old i am, where i grew up, if im married, what i like to do for fun, etc.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm glad you guys were there...made the last few days go faster. Plus, it was a little more enjoyable. I like when there's different people.


----------



## Ally

Off now for 4 days after a 6 day work week. Hells yes


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

my work place paranoia kicks in from time to time.

sometimes, it's a good thing. sometimes it just causes far more stress than what's really necessary.


----------



## foe

Rode my bike to work this morning. I'm exhausted but it feels so good.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and of course, the patient's relative comes in and tells me that she's going to stand over the patient while i'm doing my exam.

I asked her to have a seat,and she said she was going to stand.

I said: No, it's distracting and i need to focus on the patient.

the relative got pissed and left and stood outside the door while i worked with the patient.

she wanted to know my name, so that i could get reported. go ahead.

i stand up for myself, and it's about the patient - not the relative.. and i'm sure she's going to embellish everything i said to the patient to get her way the next time.

gawd i hate relatives.


----------



## intheshadows

There's yet another new second assistant manager. It's been like 5 in 5 years now. (some lasted longer than others)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

intheshadows said:


> There's yet another new second assistant manager. It's been like 5 in 5 years now. (some lasted longer than others)


wow! that happens in Canada? i thought Canadians were so laid back?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what you're describing happens all of the time in the hospital setting in the U.S., some of the managers don't even last a year.

i was one of them.


----------



## Lorn

L is not a time. Do not put it on the form.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"Yes sir, I personally own and have tested the durability and functionality of every single item we sell in our store. This item also comes with a dimcombobulatory flux capacitor which is why it is better than this other one. Any more questions?"

"Btw, no I can't sell you the fvcking display, you stupid dumbass fvcking retard"


----------



## TenYears

Two people today asked me "Are you OK"? Do I not look like I'm OK? Really? Wtf Maybe it's because I'm so quiet, idk. I hate rhetorical questions like that, it's not like they want a real answer and not like I'd give them one, so why ask....


----------



## RelinquishedHell

TenYears said:


> Two people today asked me "Are you OK"? Do I not look like I'm OK? Really? Wtf Maybe it's because I'm so quiet, idk. I hate rhetorical questions like that, it's not like they want a real answer and not like I'd give them one, so why ask....


Make it awkward like this...


----------



## inane

First day of work in my new city in a few days! I'm so worried.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I asked you how many we need & you said 4 not none, good thing it wasn't a lot to put back


----------



## nubly

Can you work one day without complaining?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I play this CD called:* Dream a Little Dream* It's pretty cool.

Another one that the patients like? *Yiruma, Piano Museum*

I was looking for one called Hawiian guitar.. cannot for the LIFE of me find it on amazon.com.

or any where for that matter.. i like it, and the patients used to love it when i worked in the other department.

bummer


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You do things without saying anything & expect me to know your intention, then look at me like an idiot when I ask


----------



## Witchcraft

Why did I even agree on this job? It's definitely not for someone who has social anxiety. I'll just wait for my first pay check and then leave...


----------



## calichick

I have the possibility for a new job, with a better company, for more money, closer to my house.


Life started getting boring real quick.


----------



## Barette

I really like my new job, but it's getting awkward with my boss. She's racist so it's getting awkward having to hover around black customers because she wants me to keep an eye on them. Or we had a disabled old lady in here today and she imitated the way she walked when she left. I'm fine with making fun of customers, but about things like poor fashion sense & terrible parenting & their being a-holes and stuff... I really feel bad when it's because of race and disabilities... I feel worse because the customers are going to think I'm the one who doesn't like them for it when I just don't want to seem preachy by standing up for morals and equality in some part time retail job... but it's so awkward at times.


----------



## WhatBITW

I really hate working for other people. Working _with_ other people is fine but I'm really not liking the hierarchical style where I work which unfortunately exists almost everywhere. What even qualifies other people to think they can tell me what to do? Hopefully someday I'll get the nerve to start a business and make it successful, or find a job where I don't have to report to anyone above me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

4 days off!

i don't know what to do with myself!!!


----------



## A Void Ant

Stay the **** out of my dish room, you hulking narcissist.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I hate my job so much. I've had all sorts of managers but the current one is the worst I've ever had. So impersonal, incompetent and getting paid crazy moohlah to do f-all. 
But I'm stuck in this role for a couple more years. Hard to enjoy life when you dread getting out of bed every day


----------



## Ally

Work just called asking if I could go in on my day off tomorrow. I guess they are going to be short on people. Debating whether or not to do it. On one hand I don't want to make my boss upset and would love to look good in their eyes if I do. On the other hand that would mean working 6 days in a row, I just had blood work done today and I really don't want too!! lol


----------



## millyxox

I hate being a cashier. Can't stand seeing the same people, same customers making the same jokes. 

Item doesn't scan : "Oh hahaha that must be free"
or "I came here to buy 1 item and bought 10 instead haha" 

Like NO STFU That stopped being funny after the 1000th time and no I do not want to talk about the weather outside I do not give a crap about it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Not looking forward to having to go back to being fake tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

How is it that you have a degree in economics yet got so confused over your hours?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

millyxox said:


> or "I came here to buy 1 item and bought 10 instead haha"


I said the same thing to a cashier last weekend :doh


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

millyxox said:


> I hate being a cashier. Can't stand seeing the same people, same customers making the same jokes.
> 
> Item doesn't scan : "Oh hahaha that must be free"
> or "I came here to buy 1 item and bought 10 instead haha"
> 
> *Like NO STFU That stopped being funny after the 1000th time and no I do not want to talk about the weather outside I do not give a crap about it*.


:lol

i understand.. in the medical profession - let's say ultrasound, we hear the same jokes all day. And what's even so disgusting? these self-absorbed people think they are the FIRST ones to come up with it.

*guys: "Oh, tell me if it's a boy or a girl" * 50th time i've heard that one, today.

*old ladies: "Don't tell i'm pregnant"* 20th time i've got that one nailed.

*pregnant girls: "Don't tell me if it's twins" *seriously? Make two - they're small.

and of course - since i'm not Mexican, and i work in Mexico/New Mexico..

I get these questions asked constantly:

*Where are you from?* My mother's uterus.

*Why are you here? *It's all about the Benjamins.
*
Do you like it here? *Doesn't matter, it's still planet earth, so life on soil and living with so-called humans is basically inescapable.
*
Do you have a familia here? *nope, they hate it here too. They got into a space pod, took off and never looked back.
*
Are you catholic? You MUST believe in gawd! *nope, if gawd believed in me, i sure as hell wouldn't be here, now would i?

Yeah, in the field of medicine - it gets very personal. And because i'm a Non-Mexican i get stared at for 20 mins. at a time by the patient as well as the relatives.


----------



## bobbythegr8

"This place needs to hire more women."

Actually, that's probably more of a regular thought.


----------



## knightofdespair

RelinquishedHell said:


> Not looking forward to having to go back to being fake tomorrow.


So much of this.. But my job they don't care so much about what you do, just that someone is warming the seat the allotted number of hours.


----------



## MrNormal

"The girl at work is such a creep" She could turn you to stone, the way she stares at me. *shivers*


----------



## RelinquishedHell

knightofdespair said:


> So much of this.. But my job they don't care so much about what you do, just that someone is warming the seat the allotted number of hours.


Haha, I wish it was like that were I work. I came back from working the register for a full 8 hours and I came pretty close to punching a customer at least 10 times. Some people just really don't deserve to live. Seriously.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i get sooooo anxious when she's around.

I really do. the strange part about it is, she actually believes she's the sweetest person here.

What she does? she judges people according to how SHE would act in certain situations, then turn around and tell the manager.

What really bugs me about her? Whenever she gets aggressive she uses this laugh to pass it off as an innocent phrase or statement. But it's either a dig or a demand.

you know what? if you laugh while stabbing me in the back - you're STILL stabbing me in the back.

She comes in and sits down next to me in the office. I usually find something on the internet to study - or immediately get up and go to another room and study.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't know about anyone else, but if i am aware that no one, absolutely no one trusts me on the job - i would do some serious soul searching.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and what's worse?

She's a devout gawd-fearing catholic. To be honest, these religious types are the most manipulative, insecure, cowardly, individuals i've ever met.

She's just the #1,300,000th one to prove me correct.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apparently he was some type of top manager...good thing I looked ****tier than normal tonight


----------



## IllFatedLcie

everyone, just please shut the **** up! I don't care how drunk you got last night or what restaurant you want to go to for lunch.


----------



## inane

I just finished my first week at my new job in my new city. I know I'm jinxing myself, but objectively, that was the chillest week of work I've ever had in my life. Ever. On a stress scale of 1-10, it comes out as a 0. Sometimes it got up to a 1, but really. Wow. I never knew work could be this nice. I left telling my boss that I had a fun week, and meant it. Hope this lasts throughout my work term (it's a temp position).

But this is only because my boss basically hired me into the cushiest role ._. One guy no-showed two days in a row and is presumably fired, one coworker walked off the job today in the middle of the shift (I'm not kidding), and another coworker didn't show up today and I presume he quit as well. Oh lordy. A question I like to ask during job interviews is, "How is your employee turnover? Do your workers tend to stay awhile?" I realize now that it isn't a reliable indicator of how your specific work conditions would be like.

Of course this was only just the first week... **** can hit the fan real quick.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i finally lost it with our so-called director.

She made a promise in the meeting to the ER. Then broke that promise within 5 days. I was at the brunt of it. When the ER called and asked what the heck happened, i told them to call the manager and let her answer for herself.

ER charge nurse lit into the manager, and she came over, tried to butter me up. I had to get away from her. the attempted hugging and rubbing my back was too much. damn near punched her. why do people resort to that??

For over a year, i have helped her out of several snags. Yesterday, i had enough.

I can't stand flaky people. But what's worse, i can't stand myself for accommodating flaky people that are there to make health care decisions.

People should take better care of themselves, because what they THINK is an organized health institution - is actually corporate chaos in white lab jackets.


----------



## knightofdespair

RelinquishedHell said:


> Haha, I wish it was like that were I work. I came back from working the register for a full 8 hours and I came pretty close to punching a customer at least 10 times. Some people just really don't deserve to live. Seriously.


I think it really depends on the field/industry.. I've had quite a lot of weird jobs and I think the worst ones are usually the most common too - the ones where some major company is treating the customers like crap and guess who gets to bear the brunt of their annoyance... I have never liked those jobs.

I've worked at lumberyards and as a cable tech, the outdoors and hard work aspects of those jobs were nice but the pay was **** and the customers were generally demanding and cheap. There was a certain amount of satisfaction about visiting a house and by the end of the day it has digital tv, phone, internet, etc where there was nothing hours earlier, but dealing with the company and the customers was always a pain.

My job now is just mainly unfulfilling... I've spent so much time and debt to be able to look in the field and all there is out there is basically the entry level crap like I'm doing or the high end CIO/CISO type jobs where they want 25 years of experience in 20 different technologies that nobody in the world would have bothered seeking out. Oh and for those they start at half the normal expected wage too.


----------



## knightofdespair

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i finally lost it with our so-called director.
> 
> She made a promise in the meeting to the ER. Then broke that promise within 5 days. I was at the brunt of it. When the ER called and asked what the heck happened, i told them to call the manager and let her answer for herself.
> 
> ER charge nurse lit into the manager, and she came over, tried to butter me up. I had to get away from her. the attempted hugging and rubbing my back was too much. damn near punched her. why do people resort to that??
> 
> For over a year, i have helped her out of several snags. Yesterday, i had enough.
> 
> I can't stand flaky people. But what's worse, i can't stand myself for accommodating flaky people that are there to make health care decisions.
> 
> People should take better care of themselves, because what they THINK is an organized health institution - is actually corporate chaos in white lab jackets.


Yeah and at the top is some MBA who is telling them to cut the staff and give the top a 25% annual raise.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

knightofdespair said:


> Yeah and at the top is some MBA who is telling them to cut the staff and give the top a 25% annual raise.


exactly!:yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate when managers sit back, chat, & watch you work


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh my gawd! oh my f***ing gawd..

i am not shocked, but man, i certainly wasn't disappointed. Our wonderful manager, who screwed up on Friday, had to answer for her actions.

Guess what she did????* She LIED.. she lied her great, big, well-fed as** off.*

when the director asked "who added on the patients without telling us??" the manager knowing full well SHE did it.. looked at the director and said:* "The schedulers did it without telling me - i'll have to talk to them again".*

I choked on my bottled water, and looked dead at the manager.. She wouldn't even LOOK at me.

that low-down, lying, rat b-a-s-t-a-r-d, scum of the earth!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and what's even worse? My wonderful co-worker, Snoop Dawg.

She goes through the trash looking up our cases. And reports EVERYTHING she sees/hears to our wonderful low-life manager.

okay, i told Snoop that going through the trash looking up case files just plain "creeps me out"..

Well, ol' Snoop took offense to it, and told the manager.

While we were in the meeting, the manager looked at Snoop and said: "Is there anything else we need to cover. Are you having problems with coworkers talking to you in a civil manner?"

Ol' Snoop turned pale and froze. 

Busted...

I slightly smiled while looking at the both of them. The silent exchange was priceless.

The director was clueless..

Apparently, ol' Snoop Dawg likes to talk crap behind everyone's back - but when it comes to "putting it out there", she's quiet as a w**** in church...

i have no problem talking with her professionally, but when it comes to something personal, i am pretty direct.

which, in plain English.. Yeah, she creeps me out..


----------



## TryingMara

What to do when you're genuinely not good at anything... So afraid of my future.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

why does this physician and others, go out of their way to treat "non-physicians" like sh**t???

Okay, i didn't have a father who was a scientist or rich or even middle classed for that matter - to send me to college. Didn't have that.

I didn't have anyone telling me that i was smart enough. Only had myself.

okay, i could have remained homeless for the rest of my life and sold my body for drugs, food and roof over my head.. but i didn't..

and after all of the struggles of education, work, etc., this is the fu**cking thanks i get?

Getting looked down on, by the privileged, yet less intelligent because i didn't go for M.D. status? okay... 

But that 's okay, each one of them calls each other a "loser" behind one another's backs anyway..

you can't win.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh this is rich...

the manager, after trying to manipulate me, then hurriedly lied on the schedulers to cover her as**.. tried to "*make nice.*"

She offers me - wait for it ... a genuine, piece of sh**t, *canvas back pack! *

Yes, the very back packs that were left over from last months *"Hospital Appreciation Week"..*

This back pack is made of low quality, pure, cheap canvas, with plastic piping and zippers - fresh from the sweat shop, with the Hospital Logo of choice on it.

Yes, as a consolation prize, this is what i was offered..

And hell no, i did not take that ratty thing. I told her i'll stick to my old, dirty backpack from R.E.I. best investment i've ever made - had it for 12 years..

Nice try... it still doesn't change the manager from being a low-down, dirty, lying, rat b-a-s-t-a-r-d!!
*
the nerve!!!*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It should be interesting/good not having my current supervisor around next week. He's a nice guy but so picky about everything being done exactly the way he prescribes


----------



## Ally

Just because I can do more work than everyone doesn't mean I want too and it's really not fair :/


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

typical eastern indian.. she tells me she wants to have NOTHING to do with me and the other coworkers, then yesterday, starts asking questions about the meeting update.

She's afraid that we might have spent hours upon hours talking about her.. as if she is all that important.

a month ago she didn't want to speak to me unless it has something to do with work..great.. a week later, she wanted someone to talk to. I wasn't having it.

when she does speak, it's always an argument. always.

they told her to start coming in earlier at 9:00, here she comes in at 9:30.

In her mind? She's on time. She wanders off without telling anyone where she is.. and it's usually in the manager's office reporting her observations.

when people have nothing to do with her, she automatically flips it, and says: I have nothing to do with these people. As if everyone is "beneath" her.. 

This is the 3rd time in my life i've worked with eastern types.. My gawd, how can they stand themselves???


----------



## intheshadows

I probably have OCD because of the tedious bull**** at work.


----------



## inane

My supervisor at this job is so sweet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ You said you either got a degree or simply studied economics yet you don't seem to have even the most basic computer skills...something doesn't add up

~ It's funny how a number of people think my supervisor is a bit of a dick

~ It's interesting that that driver suggested Islam to me, not sure where that came from given it's the first time I've met him. Nice guy though, he wasn't trying to convert me so much as say if/when I'm looking into things religious I should consider it


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

"i am the most fastidious amongst the techs."

wow.. like that truly matters.. we still did the patient, and though you tried to be 'fastidious' the physician basically told you to go to hell - and finished the case.

i don't see where people get off on having a spot light shown on them. 

I get it quite a bit, without even trying. When it happens, i usually get the "tight lipped glare" from the ones trying too hard.

i've always said: The day you stop trying to kiss everyone's as** - is the day they'll turn around and start kissing yours...

stop trying so damn hard to be the "queen" and maybe, just maybe you'll BE the queen.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

F**k that little punk a** kid. I want him gone so bad. I'm so close to snatching his phone away and smashing it. I hate the way our SM coddles so many of our lazy little f**k head employees. I can think of 6 people I would fire immediately if I was him. F**k that place and all the adult children we have working there.


----------



## foe

I'm finally going to give my part-time workplace my notice of resignation. I missed two straight weeks of opportunity to pick up overtime at my new primary workplace. I could pick up OT for the next 3 weeks as well.


----------



## Pompeii

**** :blank


----------



## TryingMara

Another day of feeling like a failure and that every move I make is wrong.


----------



## intheshadows

Payday! :yay


----------



## Evo1114

Who works as a department manager? Anybody?

I'm going to apply for an IT Manager position. The IT part obviously doesn't scare me, but the 'mentoring and supervising the IT team' kind of makes me take pause. I'm sure it would be something I'd just have to get used to as all my previous work has just been on my own. I'm such a 'perfectionist' it might be difficult to all of a sudden have to delegate tasks and then not go and redo everything to how *I* would want it. I did manage a system once before, but only had 1 employee who I didn't even have to train.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

almost over... almost over


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't wait to quit working here


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

hell...

you never tell me where the f*** you're going when YOU leave the dept. why in the hell should i tell you where the f*** I'M going.

nimrod..


----------



## inane

I was so unproductive and inefficient today. My Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs simply wasn't being met lol... I was hungry and so sleep deprived that I was practically dead on my feet.


----------



## Ally

I like days like today. They should happen more often


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

People are the most "primal" when it comes to the unknown. To the point, i really do believe we've evolved from f&*&cking monkeys.

I was called in @ 02:00 a.m. in the morning to "R/O testicular torsion".

a guy about 18 years old. No problem. that's actually past the age, of a torsion. but anyway, the ER docs. lie to get us in, because they don't want to make a decision with ultrasound themselves. So they throw us under the bus.

I came in 1/2 awake, and start wheeling the guy down to our dept. Next thing you know this Gargoyle-like creature was sauntering after us. Later on, i realize, it's the kid's mom.

Usually, in a testicular or vaginal exam. I leave other folks outside.

As i was setting up the ultrasound, i hear a knock. I open the door and the Gargoyle is standing there, breathing hard and trembling, her eye like two burnt holes in a blanket, jerked toward me.

*"I AM HIS MOTHER!! HE IS 17! HE NEEDS ME IN HERE WITH HIM!"

*I stood there thinking. Is this a nightmare? It looks like a nightmare..

The guy has sat up.. *"Yeah, can my mom come in??" *looking like she's ruled him his whole life, and i thought.. okay..Let her see her son's di**ck.. At this point.

"You DO know this is a testicule exam, ma'am"

"*Yes, BUT I AM HIS MOTHER!!"*

Sure enough, when she sat down, i flipped his gown, then suddenly HE gets shy, and doesn't want her in the room.

okay.. you wanted her in here so bad.. Now you know why, i said no in the first. But after this, the drama is over, the exam starts..

I explain what i'm going to do, then start the examination.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

He's red in the face. She realizes he's uncomfortable. Then she begins to yell:
*
"HIS DOCTOR TOLD US TO GO THE E.R. IF THERE'S ANY PROBLEMS".

*Does anyone notice that your precious/selfish doctor doesn't say: "If there's any problems call me at any time?" Nooooooo..

I kept working. She repeated herself louder, when the son turned, looked at her and said *"Mom!!"*

I still kept working... until i was finished. When the exam was done, she stood there looking at me concerned. I told them they would have their results in an hour.

She then started cooing.. "Oh you're so sweet, i really appreciate what you've done"

I ignored her, walked past her and took the guy back down the ER...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

People.. Please stop acting like f***ing animals.

Most imaging exams only take about 20 mins. We are not going to run away with your family members.

Seriously..

I don't know what's worse.. the coworkers or the relatives??


----------



## Witchcraft

''You have to be more firm and assertive, otherwise you'll have people walking all over you, and you can't let that happen''. I know, that's why I am shutting myself away from people, so that they wouldn't be able to walk all over me. I have no other coping mechanism.


----------



## Ally

Some days I get so annoyed with my one co worker. He's so slow. I literally do double the work as him. Shouldn't I be getting double the pay too?


----------



## TryingMara

Failure, more of it than usual. I was sick to my stomach yesterday and didn't sleep last night. I thought maybe I was being paranoid, but no. It went much worse than expected. Feel horrible and have been holding back tears since this morning. I want to leave. Truly feel like I shouldn't be here, I'm just so pathetic, it'd prob be best for everyone if I wasn't around.


----------



## Pompeii

I'm feeling quite proud today, although I have an absolute mountain of work and I don't think I'll be experiencing fresh air and sunlight for some time.


----------



## ilikesloths

today I applied for the following positions: "assistant traffic staff" - whatever that means, process server, and receptionist. I'm desperate.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm burned out.


----------



## foe

Yesterday, I finally had the balls to give my part-time workplace my notice. I'll be gone by middle of July, at least it's a a month notice instead of the common 2. That way it can be a smooth transitional exit for and they'd get new employees in.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

the disappearing co-worker..

those guys should just quit their hospital jobs and just be magicians!!


----------



## inane

I'm going to miss this place when I'm gone. The length of this temp job was just long enough not to completely wear out the honeymoon phase. I think this is the lure of job hopping.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

off work, and playing getting ready to try out playing tennis.

i'm glad i have a care free type SO.. The other guy i was with was constantly talking or dreading work even when he was off for a couple of weeks.

He'd have his pager on, even during his vacation. One day we were in Palm Springs - on vacation - and he missed a page. (he picked a cheap hotel - that boasted a "swimming pool" which the owners filled with sand, and we ate at SubWay Sandwiches - which to him was like eating at Tavern on the Green or something)..

He finally saw the missed page, and was mad as hell. We drove from Palm Springs back to San Diego that very day. He sat there by the phone afterwards- for the last week and a half waiting for the to call him again. which they didn't..

yet, he complained every night of how much he hated that job..

Funny, after i left him, every time a British or Australian man would try to get into a relationship with me, i kept them at a distance.. 

Lesson learned, for me they make great friends, but lousy lovers..


----------



## Ally

I'm getting really comfortable at my job. I never thought I'd say that..


----------



## coeur_brise

I don't think this slave labor thing is working out, but I mean what can you do. :/ In reality, I should be glad/happy? there are people who actually do the work that this corporation sells for only pennies a day.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

back to work tomorrow. 

the manager and our lead P.A., have brought on board a new sonographer. they didn't allow the rest of us to meet her, or anything.

She'll mostly will take call, so i hope i don't have to deal with her. Hell, she's the lead P.A.s "bestie"..

gawd.. i wonder if SHE goes through the damn trash too, looking for s*** to accuse people of later..

more drama..


----------



## DarrellLicht

My supervisor is a pretty meek/timid individual. I suspect he also has social anxiety issues.. He makes me look like a 'social butterfly' in comparison. 

I feel for the guy. I also get annoyed with him. Especially when there is a issue, it's not him that ever address things to me. 

Fortunately for him, he's intelligent and a good problem solver.


----------



## intheshadows

There's a cute girl in the bakery that comes in the morning.


----------



## coeur_brise

That soundtrack is stuck in my head now, song after song just memorized by heart. I wonder if they play it mesmerize the people and mentally enslave them under corporate policy and ideology.


----------



## Ally

Why'd you have to be such a *****? She was the best thing that happened to this place and now because of you she's gone. If your plan was to make us all miserable, it's working.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The chick from India. Always bickering. Always..

well, i don't find it hard to believe that you're telling everyone at work that you keep me and the co-workers at a distance. That you have nothing to do with us. As if we are the bane of your very existence..

Then when you need updates on the monthly meetings you ask me - the very one you can't seem to stand for information. At first i told you what went on in the meeting. Then you had to read the minutes to make sure i wasn't lying - then you went to the managers office (on the sly) to verify the minutes from the meeting.

i figured you out. 

Today you walk in trying to be friendly. I like it the way it is. You being hostile. and me, just doing my job and going home. Go get hostile with the local pit bull or something.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Then you want information about the schedule changes. I look dead at you and say: "Go talk the manager".. (hell you're going to do it anyway)

Sure enough, old withered-as**s can't get to the manager's office fast enough..

It's locked.

She calls her, the manager doesn't pick up. She leaves a voicemail.

the manager calls her back later, she then proceeds to argue with the manager. Manager hangs up.

Now dumb dumb has to wait until Tues. to argue with someone else.. She's learned very quickly to leave me the hell alone.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have Monday's off for 3 weeks in july, and 3 weeks in August.

This is great.


----------



## intheshadows

What to do on my week off...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

damn, have to take my ACLS renewal exam.

It's for those "Code Blue" problems we have at work.. Granted the doctor - radiologist won't "jump in".. no they send me in whenever they page it overhead, instead.

I just help with the compressions/meds/crash cart. the ER docs are at center stage on those things. Too many people get in the way..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it's so funny how a person with an MD can smoke screen millions of people.

They put an MD behind their name, and people trust them immediately, especially if they are good looking and young. and they have no idea what these "elitists" REALLY think.

The ones doing the* real *work are just "insignificant, or irrelevant"..

another observation:

funny, how the* rich white patients *will invite a DOCTOR over for dinner, and they will go - hell, right after work!

yet, the average* Joe Blow* asks a doctor over for dinner, and they are reprimanded or told flat-out, they don't compromise patient/doctor relationship.

The doctor is "gushing" when a rich white patient invites him over for golf, country club privileges, horse back riding, come out to their ranch, etc.

A poor pueblo person or a lower class white person offers their best, and they are rejected immediately to the point of vehemently. The doctor behind the scenes is talking about how disgusted/offended he feels when those "*dirty*" people ask him over to *"eat their slop"*.

Some doctors/surgeons i have referred to their patients as* Chamayo Pigs*. or *Pueblo Dogs, or Trailer Trash*. But will gladly take their insurance money or even better - if they pay in cash.

these are mexicans, pueblo indians, blue-collar whites and other native americans. I think they are honest, hard working citizens, just as my ancestors were.

Granted, i am not a fan of how i am treated by the mexicans or the navajo tribes here? But i am respectful towards them. (Well, unless someone crosses me, and that's basically any culture)..

but i am so amazed at how they simple worship that fat white god in the white lab coat - who holds them in absolute disdain and contempt..


----------



## inane

My temp job officially ended yesterday and I have no regrets about taking it. Great experience for me, and made my experience here in Montreal. When I arrived, only a few potential employers who haven't even met me in person knew I existed. Now a group of lovely folks who have gotten to know me the past 5 weeks know I exist  

I don't care how much anyone belittles me for being so overjoyed about what seems like a humble experience. It means a lot to me, and I hold my own values higher than anyone else's.


----------



## feels

I literally consider doing this everyday while at work.

I've only been in this position about two months now, but I'm kinda sick of it. I'm not going to quit, I just wish it didn't feel like it was melting my brain. I can't wait to be back in school.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

feels said:


> I literally consider doing this everyday while at work.
> 
> I've only been in this position about two months now, but I'm kinda sick of it. I'm not going to quit, I just wish it didn't feel like it was melting my brain. I can't wait to be back in school.


too damn funny!!

Same thing in Hospitals.

I was working in Las Vegas and this female gets on the elevator with us.

Not even an "excuse me," or nothing. She just looks at me and demands:

*Where's room 435!!

*The elevator door opened and before i left i said: *On the 4th floor.
*
and walked out..

Everyone on the elevator burst out laughing before the door closed.


----------



## Pompeii

I just... no. Don't. I. No. Ugh. No. Need intravenous chocolate. :blank


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't wait for the day when I show up and the building is in flames. Preferably with the DM and about %90 of my coworkers still inside.

You don't know hell until you work in retail management. I'd rather be breaking rocks in the hot sun all day with no food or water.

I'm at the point where every customer question sounds like nails on a chalkboard and it's getting harder and harder to resist the urge to kill them.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

"She's f***ing hot."


----------



## Diáfanos

^
Lmfao.

Brilliant.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have Paid time off to take a day off every week.. thus, i decided to have my co-worker who needs the money to have a day every week.

I get a 3 day weekend every week. adding on that extra is like a mini vacay for me.

My manager asked me - why are you doing this? 

I told her my coworker needs the money and as long as we have coverage what's the problem?

"Well, i thought if you want a vacation, you should just take a vacation. Plus, you work faster than A., so we need someone here that works fast. She slows down our productivity"..

too bad.. and if i take time off, that's my business as long as we have coverage.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oops!

i let one of my certifications expire.. thus, i have to take time off to get re-certified. Well, i'll just take time off.. I can't get re-certified by worrying about it.


----------



## Citrine

Must stay awake...computer so slow...so hard to type this on phone.


----------



## riderless

when I talk to someone at work I get an uneasy feeling. Call it paranoia or not I'm not sure but there is always some doubt in my mind as to the validity or sincerity of the actors in such melodramas. Me Included I guess.
Am I trying to win this person over by reacting positively to everything he or she says? Want to re establish my reputation as easy-going and great to work with? What a team player!
But then I notice little strategies going on in the other person. One minute building me up, the next making little sly suggestions that I may not be competent enough. A real mix. Then all of a sudden, out a nowhere, a bullying tactic.....trying to stay top dog, reminding me that I am most likely on the bottom of the popularity poll so have to follow her instructions because she has "a close bond" with the managers. Then in closing, a strange attempt at re-connecting with you as if you are long lost friends

I leave the encounter feeling frazzled, confused. Reprimanding myself for being so naïve as to thinking this person could be trusted.
It makes me sick but then this kind of encounter occurs almost daily with different characters. The work is secondary to the mind games. You feel like your job is actually skilful mind game playing, which I don't perform well in at all.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay.. that does it!!

who in the hell checks themselves into the ER for a *pimple??*


----------



## foe

I went into work the other evening and a cute blond held the door for me, I hesitated and leaned to see if she was holding it for somebody else. Nobody went through. 

I said, "For me!?" She chuckled and said yes of course or something along that line. I felt like I was in Heaven because no girl has ever held the door for me. LOL

So for about 1 minute or less in my lifetime, I felt like a fcking stud cuz some hot chick held the door for me. How lame! :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Me: "I worked graveyard last night".

****tard: "Oh you guys are open at night?"

Me:


----------



## foe

This is my first Saturday off since early May. I've eaten pizza, browsed online, took a nap. 

I have only two more weeks at my part-time job, which occupied much of my Saturdays. I did needed this day of rest after working 3 straight weeks of 60-90 hours. 

Now I'm just hoping my Saturdays won't be like today from here on out.


----------



## Pompeii

One day I will learn to click Reply All. One day. Not in the near future, but perhaps in about fifteen years or so. I hold out hope for Reply All.


----------



## Citrine

Got the nickname ninja...again...I mean...is it just cause I'm a quiet person that happens to be asian?... :no


----------



## Josie7464

Faked my way through another day....


----------



## Josie7464

riderless said:


> when I talk to someone at work I get an uneasy feeling. Call it paranoia or not I'm not sure but there is always some doubt in my mind as to the validity or sincerity of the actors in such melodramas. Me Included I guess.
> Am I trying to win this person over by reacting positively to everything he or she says? Want to re establish my reputation as easy-going and great to work with? What a team player!
> But then I notice little strategies going on in the other person. One minute building me up, the next making little sly suggestions that I may not be competent enough. A real mix. Then all of a sudden, out a nowhere, a bullying tactic.....trying to stay top dog, reminding me that I am most likely on the bottom of the popularity poll so have to follow her instructions because she has "a close bond" with the managers. Then in closing, a strange attempt at re-connecting with you as if you are long lost friends
> 
> I leave the encounter feeling frazzled, confused. Reprimanding myself for being so naïve as to thinking this person could be trusted.
> It makes me sick but then this kind of encounter occurs almost daily with different characters. The work is secondary to the mind games. You feel like your job is actually skilful mind game playing, which I don't perform well in at all.


Love this! I so can relate!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

my director walks by and says "Hey T.,* how are you doing?"*

my answer: "*The best i can."*

Director: "Well, you can't just do your best, you should say, "I'm doing excellent!"

My reply: *"the best that i can, IS excellent.. you can't ask for more than that"..*

my director damn near LUNGED for the elevator.. she couldn't get away from me fast enough.


----------



## Lone Drifter

Will be thrust into the spotlight over the next few days...

Really dreading the reaction from everyone.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

man, i felt bad for this one guy at Costco.

Now, they make their workers set up stands to advertise items.

This poor guy saw myself and my SO coming towards him. I was actually very happy to see a "brotha" doing something like that. I smiled to myself and as i walked up to him and smiled, he looked at me and glared at my SO, and looked away.

oh.. i forgot, we are an interracial couple, and that guy was not happy to see me with a white guy..:blank We get that a lot.. sometimes, a black guy/latino/puerto ricano/even white guys will literally walk up to us and say: "Yo, what's up with the cream puff, here?" yeah.. it happens. My SO is no athlete by any means.. which is actually the attraction with us.

I thought we're not supposed to bring our prejudices on our job.

I looked over at my SO when that guy gave him the once over, and said: "*Well!!* i think we've been* DISSED"!!!*:lol

my SO whom at first looked pretty hurt, actually, realized that we didn't exactly "melt" from the guy's hateful glare.. and he, too began to laugh.

oh well..


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Haha xD

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204519864941138&set=vb.1368399774&type=2&theater


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I dealt with one of the worst customers I've ever had to deal with today. It was so bad that I suspect she was sent in there to test me. She was asking for a product that doesn't exist, when I told her we don't have it she said "Okay, well give me your catalog and we'll find out if you have it". We don't have catalogs and I've been working there long enough to immediately know whether or not we carry a certain item.

I told her we don't have catalogs, but we have an online store that lists everything we sell and I suggested she search it on there. She then said "Okay, look it up for me". So I had to make the long walk up to the register to pointlessly search for an item that I know we don't carry with the hope that it would shut her up. Of course, it didn't. She actually had the audacity to reach over the counter and start scrolling down the screen herself as if she knew what she was doing, which she clearly didn't. After finally convincing her that I wasn't purposefully withholding information from her and that we in fact did not carry what she was looking for, she decided to go ahead and continue shopping. 

A few minutes later she comes up to me again asking me questions about our small toolboxes. She then sees that there is an empty space on the shelf and proceeds to start rearranging everything to fill that space while saying "You know, smart people know how to make use of space. You can fit more if you do this". Little did this little brained retard know, she was ruining my Planogram that I had worked on all morning and could have actually gotten me in trouble by doing what she did. I couldn't believe some idiot was trying to tell me how to do my job, while in fact doing it completely wrong herself.


----------



## riderless

^
unbelievable nerve eh. People like that should be evicted. I'm wondering whether you have the right to say.."excuse me madam, you're being rude and unreasonable. There's no need for that behaviour. if you're not satisfied, talk to our manager"
Guess the manager would be pissed though.....
just reminds me of an incident in my workplace where I didn't put my foot down with a client, letting her touch a book I was using to enter her details. I beat myself up now for not being more assertive with her.

hey if you're putting up with that kind of abuse daily, I salute you!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

sorry, i have a boundary and a limit.. and yes, i've stopped people from putting their hands on my computer/machines. That's where i draw the line. If they screw it up.. we have to fix it.

most managers will not back you up in situations like this.. My manager did not when a pregnant obese female was extremely rude, and yes, grabbed the monitor of my ultrasound machine while working on her.

I stood my ground with the manager as well as the patient. 

i was written up for it.. but it was worth it.

i think something's wrong with the world in general when people are basically allowed to violate our space, as well as our 'person' in order win a customer over.. or for a very paltry sum of money (salary).

i mean, seriously.. what's next? will we have to give them blow jobs?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't know..

i just don't know.. if i ever leave this contract? i do not want to see another mexican as long as i live.

they are just ornery ... 

One in particular who doesn't really know me.. is mad at me because i offended his "friend".. I had to set a boundary with her, and she didn't like it. 

Well, today, i had to stay at work an extra hour because this guy had taken a patient that i was after before i was to leave work.

They kept the patient for an hour. I called and the tech pretended to hurry to bring the patient over to my lab.

I walked over there, he and his "friend" were both sitting there, having a conversation.

the patient arrived later... i was exhausted, got him done, and went out to the parking lot.

that fat son of b**** who held my patient up.. drove up in front of my car looked dead at me - and grinned..

like a child "nah nah nah.. i made you work overtime!" 

geez... why are they so damn petty?

and fat??


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and then we have the ER..

they ordered 10 exams and of course the dumbest of the lot stated he wanted his done ahead of everyone else's. seriously?

I told them i would do the best that i could and hung up, and started making arrangements.

Here comes the charge nurse: with her broom "P.A. Aguilar wants this patient done ahead of everyone else!"

I looked at her, and told her, "I already said i would do the best i could, but i'm not going to get anything done while i'm standing here talking to YOU!"

she looked as if i had slapped her.. then turned on her broom and rode out of the dept.. while muttering: "I'm going to tell your supervisor"

i shot back as she walked away: "*Good! make it 'juicey' too!!"

*My supervisor called back and started laughing in the phone..

she couldn't believe i said that...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

jeeez! i can't stand a grown as** adult, that can't stand and fight, but will fume like a child and whine: *"I'm gonna go tell!"*

That, and lima beans - are probably the most repulsive things in life i've ever encountered..


----------



## riderless

> i think something's wrong with the world in general when people are basically allowed to violate our space


 so true!


----------



## intheshadows

Work is not fun. Work is about taking crap from the boss-man, and then taking some more crap. - Red Forman


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

RelinquishedHell said:


> Haha xD
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204519864941138&set=vb.1368399774&type=2&theater


:lol :lol :lol :lol

jesus i wish i could do this.

:yes


----------



## SuperSky

I have solved the mystery of the hidden text!


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Customer - "How much did that scan through on the tills?"

Me - "£5.60"

Customer - "THE SIGN OUT THERE SAYS £3.80!"

At this point a remove a hammer from under the till and put it through the customers head.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i know i should have cared, but i did not.

I know they were talking about me in the ER, but i don't care.

I was called in for a "fake" emergency. The ER doctor was too chicken s*** to do the ultrasound herself, so she called me in to do it - at 3:30 a.m. and my shift started in a few hours.

I went in and started rolling my patient on the guerney to my dept. the cleaning lady left her trolley in the middle of the hallway. I walked over half asleep and shoved the trolley out of the way.

Little did i know? there was a large bucket of water on the bottom of that thing. 

the trolley hit a wall, and water slopped over the rim of the bucket and onto the floor.

There were 2 or 3 ER personnel standing there watching me when this happened.

I turned around, went back to my patient, and rolled her a** down the hall and kept going.

and yes.. they had plenty to say once they thought i was out of earshot.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay.. 

i don't know who lied, but i put both parties on the spot.. not that either of them cared.

i was called in at 5:00 a.m. by an incompetent clerk. "Uh, T., we were asked to call you in to do a pelvic exam."

Me: could you transfer me to the ER to see if this is an emergency?

dumb clerk: "I don't know how to do that.. hold on." so she puts the phone down on the desk - and leaves it there. 

i hang up, and call the ER, somehow, and they say: "uh, yeah, "ovarian torsion" 

I get in my car, go running into the hospital, and see that it's a chick i saw the day before - for the same thing. AT 3:00 A.M., 8:00 A.M. and today at 5:00 A.M.

She was seen 2x by me on Thurs., and this morning..

When i saw her name, i was thoroughly annoyed. When she saw me, she goes: "Oh, did they call you in?"

She knows my shift starts at 8:00, and there she is fat, with her lips poked out...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

"Yes, R., they called me in"

"oh, ummm sorry.."

bull snot.. this b**** isn't sorry.. she's just worried about herself - f*** everyone else.

i tried contacting the Dr., who is supposed to perform an ultrasound before calling me in? He turned his phone off. I put this on speaker phone for the pt. to hear. 10 mins. no answer. Let's you know how much your doctor CARES about his patients.

I finally had the nurse wake him up.. 

Me: Dr. A., you know we had this patient done for the same exam yesterday TWICE..

Dr A.: Oh, yeah.. the patient was persistent so i called you in.. the report says she doesn't have a problem, but she was persistent.

I looked over at the patient and said: "Oh, so you're saying the patient had me come in?"

Dr. A.,: Yes..

The patient is sitting there looking guilty as hell.. and says: "the doctor never even saw me."

I finished the exam.

R: I'm sorry you had to come in.. but what did you see? did you see anything?

Obviously? this b**** isn't sorry for s***.. 

i wheeled her back in her room, and told her she would have to wait an hour for the results..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

if it's one thing i can't stand is females acting innocent, or pretending to care when it's so damn obvious they're pretty much saying:

*"F*** you! It's ALL ABOUT ME..!"*


----------



## copper

I just love it when the associate director calls down to tell me I did something wrong, but before she could even open her mouth to tell me what it was wrong I explained what was wrong and how I fixed it. :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and of course, the ER doctor lied and said i was "rude" to the patient, and he thought it wasn't fair that they can't call us in AT ANYTIME to do THEIR exams.

Is this for real?

Gawd i hate doctors. The patient was even worse for lying .. 

where in the hell is this "privilege" "entitlement" attitude come from - that if i'm in pain I should be seen at all hours of the night, and the tech should be friendly..

seriously?? at 3:00 a.m. 8:00 a.m. (5 hours later) yesterday and 5:00 this morning? are you f&**cking kidding me??

in between my 10 - 12 hour shifts????


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

:lol

:lol

yep, i'm still here!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay.. i have to make a stand with the docs/directors/ER tomorrow. They have a policy/protocol that exists. 

This protocol states that the ER physician should do their own ultrasounds first before calling the radiologist, then the person running ultrasound.

Instead, ER physician is too damn cowardly/lazy to do the ultrasound themselves (but they are so arrogant), so they bypass the protocol and call us out at all times of the night.. this does not include our regular 10-12 hour shift.

I was called out 3x on the same patient in 2 days. that lying sniveling, fat patient was seen 3x in 2 days, at ungawdly hours. 

I had no problem just doing my job and getting the hell out of there? but i was also perturbed that the physician turned off his phone, and did not follow protcol.

He in turn typed out an email stating that i was rude to the patient (no i was not), and that he didn't think it was fair that I would confront him on his lack of proper medical treatment. (he sent the email to cover his ***)

If he hadn't sent that email.. i would have let it slide..

well, he did it.

Thus, i will be enforcing the protocol as of tomorrow. i expect to be blind sided with excuses from management, the director, and "here say" from ER docs.

but that's okay.. all of us are not "robots" or "agreeable and obedient".. 

they seem to like those types.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this is not going to be easy, and i have no idea what i'll be stepping into when this happens.

but i have to stand my ground. The other techs complain vehemently, but they won't stand up for themselves.

I am not here to take a stand for anyone... this is for me.


----------



## copper

It would be nice other staff in DD treatment team meeting woul listen when I present client behavior data. I told them two werks ago at DD this one clients behavior was going up since March when the one med was discontinued. Pissed me off in the house meeting the nurse said I didn't say anything and now I am labeled a liar. No it was the stupid Team Leader and Case Manager said she was doing good. Well the Case Manager hasn't done a home visit where this client lives since May so how can she have any knowledge of this?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a job


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

be careful what you wish for.

:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i hate doing this..

we have a new ultrasound tech on board. They ask your personal opinion of certain folks in the work clique.

then turn right around, and become part of that clique.


----------



## copper

Office mate told me today that our supervisor mentioned about retiring next year. Well this is the end of our jobs since he created these two positions. I can't take over due to not having at least a Masters degree and even if I did I couldn't handle the office politics with all of those witches there. My supervisor was doing all of the politicking and me and my office partner are doing the work. I wouldn't last there for a week if he wasn't there. The Associate Director doesn't like me. Now I have to think what I am going to do. My aging parent's need me around more and more. But there are no other good jobs here except jobs that require lots of endurance like logging, stocking shelves,etc. Having Arthritis and bad back that is out of the question. Thank god I am not in debt and have a large sum of savings to live off of for awhile. My parent's still have the other house just across where they live in the country. It has a wood stove, good well, and plenty of fire wood. I am going to have to talk with dad about fixing the bathroom in that house due to the mold. Also, the deck needs to be rebuilt due to collapsing from the winter snow. I also can either try selling my house here in town or renting it out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish $15/h was minimum wage here...one can dream


----------



## intheshadows

Burned out.


----------



## foe

So after 11 months of working at 2 facilities, 6 different departments, I now only have 1 facility, 1 department that I work for. 

It feels so weird to have this much free time. 

I did vacuum my car so I'm trying to useful.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm still trying to understand the mentality..

why is it that the females at our job believe that in order to be friends with them, it requires that you allow them to back stab, gossip about you, and throw you under a bus??


----------



## RelinquishedHell

California just recently upped the minimum wage from $8.00 to $9.00 per hour. I just found out that on top of our company understaffing as a result and expecting you to do the work of 3 people, they also didn't honor promotional raises. People who are in pricing positions that they worked hard for are now making the same as a new employee.

F*** all that s***. Power to the people!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp..

we have a new intern on call tonite.. this is a culture with no honor. That means, that if i stand by her, help her, hold her hand through all of this mess?

When i need her help, she'll turn right around and crap on me. I don't think it's culture. It's just the fact that she's a female, and she's "good friends" with another female - that just threw HER under the bus..


----------



## Pompeii

Email from them: "You did it wrong."
Email from me: "I didn't do it wrong. You just don't realise that this is the better way of doing it and in fact, if you stand on your head and close one eye and wobble your head, you'll see how I am not wrong but actually so rightly right of rightness that it's righttastic."
Email from me: "Actually, yes, I did do it wrong. I'll do it again now."


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

gawd..

this has been the strangest last week in a very long time.

1) I get a phone call from a co-worker from New Jersey. i was glad to hear from him because he didn't "fare" well, here in NM. Come to find out it was a "drunk dial".. the guy was 3 sheets to the wind.

2) I was called in 3x in 2 days for the same pt. at 3, 8, and 5:00 am. At 5:00 a.m. on the last day, i had enough. The doctor lied on me, and the patient lied on the doctor.

3) I had to take a stand against the ER .. especially after the doctor lied to cover his as**.

4) A mexican mother comes in for her son through the ER, with a 3 month old baby that's screaming during my exam. I asked her to remove herself and the baby while i finish my exam. She complained.

5) The manager of our dept., lied to my new co-worker telling her i'd take call with her - while i was out hiking in the mountains 75 miles away.

6) Refused to take an* extra* day of call of new co-worker's call i had already taken 2.. while taking my own call which is 4 days.

7) In retaliation, the manager/director some how "found" 2 patient complaints from the last month. I've been here for 2 1/2 years. Now doesn't that sound shady?

8 My period started 10 mins. ago.


----------



## riderless

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i'm still trying to understand the mentality..
> 
> why is it that the females at our job believe that in order to be friends with them, it requires that you allow them to back stab, gossip about you, and throw you under a bus??


 I too am in awe of the total lack of loyalty women have for any other staff. But it does seem the fairest game are male workers followed by the females at the bottom of the food chain.


----------



## Ckg2011

Working sucks.


----------



## calichick

Entry-level police officer makes $100k per year. WTF

I thought they were doing minimum wage.

My opinion of the police just changed a _whole _lot.

Why hello eligible bachelor.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well,

made it through today.. didn't want to wake up this morning.. having to face the new intern and STILL train her.

I walked in after coming in EARLY yesterday to train her on early morning protocols for the doctors. Today? i expect her to have patients called down, schedules printed out. and there she was sitting there waiting for ME to do it.

Why did i even come in to train her??


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this is weird..

my manager that lied on me, and now is pulling these 2 patient complaints? is resigning.. .


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I have also refused to take call tonight. They had me taking call 7x in 7days + my 10-12 hour shifts.

I was placed on call without permission on Monday (my day off), and decided on the day that i'm SUPPOSED to take call which is tonight? they'll have to find some one else. 

I was ready to cave.. but didn't. When i left work? that was it.

Usually when i have work conflict? it's when my contract is up, and i make an exit. or on one occasion, i had quit. This time is different. 

I'm taking a stand, and sticking around to see what the consequences will be.. hell, i might get fired.. but it certainly feels good to know, that i actually DON'T have a drone mentality.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

won't feel good tomorrow morning when i have to deal with those 2 patient complaints. neither will it feel okay when i have to accept the fact that i did something to take care of myself for once - instead of a patient.

but then again, 48 hours later, i might not even give a ****..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Ckg2011 said:


> Working sucks.


sure does..

it sucks the mother of all the wienies..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and tomorrow there might be a union strike.

already, people are "gearing up" for it. The x-ray dept., is already showing prejudice to all the "non-union" people"..

that means, if we cross that picket line, we are considered scabs - even though we don't even work in their dept.


----------



## riderless

important to leave a job on good terms if possible, not hating everyone there and them knowing it....that's kind of what happened to me recently..got really bad vibes back on the last day....like "yeah ***k off loser, we are so much better off without you, bet you don't find any better job either!"
I might take that as motivation to prove them wrong. I will work doubly hard to impress at my next job, to do well, succeed....." I can surprise myself with my determination and single-mindedness sometimes. Something tells me things are going to get better because I was under-appreciated at the last place..IMAO


----------



## inane

I miss the days when I was working only because I needed something productive to do with my summers.

Now I work because I actually need the money to stay alive :blank


----------



## riderless

inane said:


> I miss the days when I was working only because I needed something productive to do with my summers.
> 
> Now I work because I actually need the money to stay alive :blank


 doing it tough eh?
sorry to hear that..(don't mean to sound patronising either because I've been there too)


----------



## TryingMara

Will I be able to handle it? Will you seriously consider me? I'm nervous.


----------



## inane

riderless said:


> doing it tough eh?
> sorry to hear that..(don't mean to sound patronising either because I've been there too)


What do you mean?


----------



## riderless

^
you last post sounded like you were really struggling to survive


----------



## inane

Things aren't incredibly dire at the moment.. At least I'm working semi-regularly for good wages. The problem is this job is temporary and I'm going to need a new one by next month.


----------



## riderless

ok good luck then


----------



## inane

Thanks.

Handling the masses at a buffet surrounded by trees and grass tomorrow, while having a sore throat and allergies going insane. Will be fun.


----------



## riderless

inane said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Handling the masses at a buffet surrounded by trees and grass tomorrow, while having a sore throat and allergies going insane. Will be fun.


 there is a great product for sneezing/allergies called "Fluxoline" or something like that...you spray it up your nose as a preventative for about a week..I'll be using it soon as spring approaches in Australia..takes a while to work...that is all..


----------



## inane

I've already tried every product my GP and specialist could prescribe me- nothing works. I was put on immunotherapy (which I would have to do for ~2-3 years) but I quit early during the first few months because it was too inconvenient to go to the appointments twice a week.


----------



## Young Cat Lady

"Can't wait to get the **** outta this place."

This is my thought at my current job, and I cannot wait until I am done with them. I feel like I screwed up everything and I dislike the people there, so it's a combination of me hating myself and me hating them. lol

Everything I've done wrong there, I will try my BEST, not to do at my next job.


----------



## riderless

inane said:


> I've already tried every product my GP and specialist could prescribe me- nothing works. I was put on immunotherapy (which I would have to do for ~2-3 years) but I quit early during the first few months because it was too inconvenient to go to the appointments twice a week.


 ok fair enough then...


----------



## riderless

what can I learn from my previous job.......(some ideas)

-boundaries, boundaries, boundaries, always be mindful of what you say and how you say it......stay relatively guarded, the workplace is not a place where you can let it all hang out, 
-don't be afraid to state your case, stand your ground early, let others know you don't take crap from them
-just because you are working with other adults doesn't mean they always behave in a mature fashion. Be prepared for dealing with childish behaviour from coworkers. And don't be afraid to call them on it either.
-your boss is NOT always right and neither is the client/customer; learn how to state your case politely in order to defend yourself.
-don't be afraid to confront, risk your reputation, lose your job. There are more important things in the world than keeping this particular job. Stick to your ethics, your beliefs. Remember, if you betray your own soul in order to please others, you are doing yourself a huge disservice. Chances are, if you do show an ethical stand, your reputation will improve anyway...

-don't tell coworkers secrets
-don't get a reputation as a gossiping backstabber
-when in doubt, focus on the job at hand
-avoid attention-seeking drama queens
-don't feel you have to stay if your integrity and self-respect are compromised
- let talkaholics know early, you aren't going to sit there and listen to their crap all day, learn to avoid or bail out early. 
-watch non-verbals...example sitting down is a magnet for those who love chat. Stand up to indicate you are not staying there long, would rather be somewhere else.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm scared..will I find anything? Which path should I choose? Is it going to be more difficult than before? Years ago I never would have guessed that anxiety would still have such a hold on me today. It has had a profound effect on my life in general and especially career-wise. Suprisingly, it was the people that made my job bearable, but now they're gone or they will be within the next few weeks. Worried about so many things.


----------



## catfreak1991

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i hate doing this..
> 
> we have a new ultrasound tech on board. They ask your personal opinion of certain folks in the work clique.
> 
> then turn right around, and become part of that clique.


So.. you work in a hospital? What is your position?


----------



## catfreak1991

TryingMara said:


> I'm scared..will I find anything? Which path should I choose? Is it going to be more difficult than before? Years ago I never would have guessed that anxiety would still have such a hold on me today. It has had a profound effect on my life in general and especially career-wise. Suprisingly, it was the people that made my job bearable, but now they're gone or they will be within the next few weeks. Worried about so many things.


Yeah.. back in high school I just figured things would get better... then I turned 18, graduated & felt excatly the same as I did before! WTF!?? :?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

catfreak1991 said:


> So.. you work in a hospital? What is your position?


radiology PA..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

hmmm...

bureaucrats! can't stand them!!

well.. i just assembled a new heavy bag/stand/gym.. i'm going to need it..


----------



## intheshadows

I guess I'll take a week off soon. **** that place.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

back into the sh** again.. this manager is leaving very soon.. But certainly, not soon enough.

I would love to give her a "parting shot"? but she is so not worth it...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't know about anyone else, but i'm playing the lottery like nobody's business.

Someone asked if would start a lottery pool. I just said "Nope, there's no way, i'm going to win a few million and have to share it".. which means once the taxes get taken out, i'll still have to keep working.


----------



## inane

Some days, you really just cannot for the life of you force yourself to give a crap.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I had a dream that one of that the radiologist that i have a crush on, came up to me and started playing with my boobs.

My SO asked me, "Wow! If that would have happened in real life, what would you have done?"

I just said: "Well, i'd start playing with his nuts.."


----------



## foe

I kinda want a part-time under the table job so I can just keep all of real job deposits in the bank without having to touch it. 

Plus, I hate taxes! It's not like tax money is being used for our community anyway, I think it mostly goes to Boston. LOL


----------



## TryingMara

Still insanely annoyed. Why are you even there? You don't do ****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Those online assessment/opinion tests that say there are no wrong answers clearly have wrong answers


----------



## copper

If you want to get my attention don't snap your fingers and then talk to me like you are a teacher in grammer school.


----------



## calichick

Interviewing for a job in fashion next week.



This has to be a dream come true.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There website looks legit, so too the forms they emailed me, & a woman with an east European accent left me a message with regard to my application so this could prove a sweet gig to get


----------



## intheshadows

I think the boss got his *** kicked lot as a kid and now he takes it out on us.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

poor non-thinking, unimaginative people..

don't you know that if a radiologist gets paid $120 to read 50 x rays an hour (and that's easy, they use a "template") that's 120 x 50 = $6,000.

that = $6K an hour..

All they do is press a button on a computer if it's negative. or positive. The computer does all the rest. and yes, they do this very quickly/efficiently.

Unfortunately, there are folks that make more than $6K an hour. But because you haven't experienced this strange concept - doesn't not mean it's not reality.

pull your head out of your as** for chrissake.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i had to be in an investigation with HR regarding under staffing in our hospital.

We don't have enough staff to accomodate the ER's needs at night - so they put us on call on top of our 12-16 hour shift. That's too much.

HR director said: "I'd like to compare us to an "All Night Grocery Store"..

Well, that's stupid: If you know your store is open All Night - then STAFF the store for ALL NIGHT..

I've never been to an all night grocery store where a cashier is called out of her house at 3:00 am. to ring up someone's groceries - on-call.

HR is so out of touch with the working class, they look stupid each time they open their pie-holes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope Value Village rings me back for an interview this week. I think it'd be a pretty laid back retail gig for me


----------



## eveningbat

My boss comes from her vacation... and has her birthday tomorrow.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i've arranged it to have 4 days off each week for the next few months.

why am i so concerned about the people at work - even on my days off??


----------



## calichick

Career choices are a b****. Turned down 2 jobs in the past week out of pure indecision.

There are so many job paths, I just don't know which way to go :afr

Sometimes, the world just seems a little too big to handle.


----------



## Noca

calichick said:


> Career choices are a b****. Turned down 2 jobs in the past week out of pure indecision.
> 
> There are so many job paths, I just don't know which way to go :afr
> 
> Sometimes, the world just seems a little too big to handle.


Were they both modeling jobs?


----------



## SuperSky

Totally called the wrong number at work yesterday. I didn't even realise that it was the wrong number, despite all the warning signs, until they were halfway through trying to answer my question.

Expecting a man's voice rather than a woman's? Oh that's odd but oh well, carry on...
Expecting to have to introduce myself but they'd already spoken to me previously? Hmm, that's strange but I guess I could've missed that...
They can't really answer my question other than direct me back the way I came from? Oh. Wait. Oh ****. **** and a half.


----------



## calichick

Noca said:


> Were they both modeling jobs?


Nope babe, a real job.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Come on call for an interview tomorrow or Friday


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp that mangy cur is leaving us next week.

I can't believe these people are so two faced that they are going to give that cur a potluck next week..

As much as every one says she can't be trusted, watch your back with her, she's a liar, backstabbing, non-trustworthy individual - they are still going to give her a "send off"..

It's too bad her last day is on my work day..

that mangy cur....


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Today was my last day and no one said goodbye, or even really cared that I was leaving. Everyone else gets a warm goodbye and hugs and all that other s**t, but no one even remembers that I exist.

Oh well, I have a higher paying job now, so f**k them.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I have no where else to post this or ask for suggestions, so here goes... I've applied for a part-time job at a company which i later found out hosts an art competition/exhibition at their new store. And since the theme interested me, i tried drawing for it. Put ~10 hours into a digital painting that i am relatively happy with and want to submit it to the competition. They haven't yet replied to my job-application, but that's okay, i can't see why that would interfere with my potential art submission. The dilemma is instead if i should submit under my real name, internet alias, or anonymously... Now, my thoughts have gone back and forth between these different options and describing them here would probably be tl;dr. So i'm just gonna leave it like this, hoping that writing about the problem will aid my decision process, which has happened before for some reason.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe these people are still trying to boss me around as if I need them. I'm planning on staying part time at my retail job and work my new job on top of it. I told them I want to work midday on the weekends because I won't be getting home from my new job until midnight. My boss just decided that he was going to have me come in on truck days at 4am. Haha, f**k you.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

a flake... she's a f***king flake..

she said: "I can't take call on fridays because i have to take call at some other hospital." So friday was out..

the meanest nastiest a** hole in the dept., went too far with me, so i said, "Okay, i'm done helping out on friday night call, you're on your own"..

Next thing i know, the flake turns right around and takes the as*** holes friday night call. Right after she said she "couldn't"...

Like that's going to be an olive branch between them? No, honey, this chick is from India.. They'll ask you a favor first, and tell you that you're stupid for helping them in the first place.

I swear females are so damn flaky... The flake bows down to the ones that treat her like crap - and the ones who treat her decently? she just pisses on..

I guess females just like being treated like s**t?


----------



## Pompeii

You didn't tell me the document was in Swahili mixed with Spanish and a dash of German when you asked me to proofread 100 pages. :blank


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Nothing worse than when you get a customer that has no f**king idea what they are talking about and they are %100 completely and totally wrong, but you just have to go along with whatever they are saying so they don't get mad. I actually had this lady try to tell me that sockets can be used as adaptors for a drill in order to hold a different sized bit.

It's hard to keep a straight face with someone like that when you know their home tool kit looks like this.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it all worked out in the end..

i no longer have to take call on Fridays for her. The disgusting/low life from India.

Hopefully, if the manager doesn't change her mind, i'll have one day of call instead of 3.

And that OTHER conniving manipulative b*** will have to take call on fridays once every 3 weeks. And the one that screwed her - was her friend..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i find that sooo weird.

She is NOT an MD. that chick from India puts on her lab coat, walks into the patient's room pretending she's a physician. She WAS one in india, but like many foreign doctors, she couldn't pass the boards.

Now here's the really scary part, she's ONLY an ultrasound tech. She is not allowed to give results to the patients. But because her personality is so combative/abrasive, she'll make up for it by giving the patient the diagnosis - PLUS - she'll give them instructions on what to do about their illness. (which is usually wrong)..

the patient is usually relieved - even if she's telling them flat out lies - to get results, that they're kissing her butt when they leave. 

It's so strange to see that in order for her to cover her insecurities - she'll don a lab coat, risk losing her license, put on an authoritative personna to ensure she doesn't get a patient complaint.

and because the patients are so ignorant? It works.. why? because they won't dare complain to HR about a "Doctor"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

here's something else i've noticed about her. The more she feels threatened, the more she'll become condescending, verbally abusive, arrogant, and flat out mean.

Instinctively, she knows when she's crossed that line - and will instantly run to management and different departments to cover her tracks. Then shift the blame on the person whom she feels threatened by. And goes out on a smear campaign against them.

when she realizes that she's crossed that line, she'll turn right around try to be helpful and sweet.

Why management keeps her on board, though she's committed several violations in the last 5 years is beyond my comprehension. yet, they'll fire people with low paying jobs i.e., Janitorial, CNA's and transporters in a heartbeat for being late 5 mins.

this chick is late EVERY shift. Her shift starts at 9:00, she strolls in at 9:30 to 10:00. 

Any place I've ever worked, if you're late 3x in a row, they give you a warning. If you're habitually late, they fire you.

this b*** has been habitually late - for 5 years, every day, and no one does anything. Unfortunately, this is a small town or a "village", and not a desirable area. Thus, folks aren't knocking down the door to work here - and she knows it.

Plus, her shift is on the weekends, which no one wants. 

She's secure here for the rest of her life, and is content that even HR won't touch her.


----------



## inane

I'll never understand how people can function so late into the night. Second closing shift ending at 1:30 AM and I was dead by the last hour.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and i better watch out whom i vent to.

i know that the person i spoke to about this is only concerned about getting every detail - for juicy gossip.

B*** was lapping up this information, like a squirrel storing up nuts for the winter.

bet she had an earful to tell to her gossip buddy that night.. ugh..

don't ever make yourself vulnerable to her again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really hope one of these music schools rings me back for a guitar teaching position this or next week. Also, I hope the temp agency I'm going to on Wednesday has forks specific jobs available as opposed to more of a mixed bag as I'm tired of work that's taxing on my back. Still, I need a job asap & may need to do it again just to get some funds in until I can find something better. The crunch is really getting there now. More applications to send out tomorrow


----------



## foe

2 more long nights and week is over. The 20 overtime hours will be worth it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My new coworkers were talking about their kids today and they all turned to me and asked me how many kids I have. They all seemed shocked when I told them I didn't have any. Lol, what? Do I look that old?


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> My new coworkers were talking about their kids today and they all turned to me and asked me how many kids I have. They all seemed shocked when I told them I didn't have any. Lol, what? Do I look that old?


Geez. I would expect those questions at my age! :stu

I just had my ten year lunch last week.


----------



## cocooned

I wonder how our supervisor hires people. I watched the new guy (who said he was experienced on forklifts) drop a pallet weighing about 1800 lbs from 2 stories up today. I fear for my life if we keep this *********.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My new job is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I had to unload 10 shipping containers by hand and stack everything on pallets, then take them to their bays all by myself. It's 115 degrees inside the shipping containers and it smells like moldy China filth. By the time i was done, I was dizzy and stumbling over.


----------



## abrcrmbieangel

I liked the building before the remodel.

I think the office was more classic in design before. Especially the flooring. It was previously bright colored, patterned tile; now it's all neutral, asymmetric tile.

Bugs me a little. But the new flatscreens are a nice edition.


----------



## calichick

Getting rejected because you're overqualified and you've only been working for a few years is ironically one of the most rewarding things that can happen in terms of career motivation.

Aim for the stars because when you fall short, you'll still exceed everyone and your own expectations. That little girl is making a name of herself...

Independence is so exciting - Being able to do things for yourself without relying on anyone else to hold your hand every step of the way.


----------



## sanspants08

If the rest of my life is looking up, chances are that something I'm doing is making my boss angry as hell with me.


----------



## twitchy666

*Dream (practical) job*

Commercial Pilot

because someone at school said that

How difficult is that? Easy. Bit of practice

No idea at school that pans so much opportunity

Do it a bit. Responsibility


----------



## Pompeii

Nothing... nothing... nothing... avalanche. :blank


----------



## AussiePea

My face appears under the definition of "baptism of fire". Have to run this racing car on my own next time out...


----------



## intheshadows

I've been offered a buy-out. : /


----------



## evan1612

Accidentally brought my name tag home from work, that is considered stealing from the company. Oops! Hope no one notices haha.


----------



## intheshadows

I've had it!


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> and i better watch out whom i vent to.
> 
> i know that the person i spoke to about this is only concerned about getting every detail - for juicy gossip.
> 
> B*** was lapping up this information, like a squirrel storing up nuts for the winter.
> 
> bet she had an earful to tell to her gossip buddy that night.. ugh..
> 
> don't ever make yourself vulnerable to her again.


lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just sent out 5 more applications...fingers crossed someone bites & hopefully I'll get a ring back about that guitar teaching position on Friday or Monday at the latest


----------



## calichick

I'm really feeling like as I get older, money is becoming a huge priority. I have a temp assignment pegged @ $35/an hour, I'm thinking that I should just wipe all sense of consciousness from my brain and operate solely on the basis of money.

Money is a huge motivational factor...status, success, learning, knowledge, education. I just...it just makes me happy.


----------



## Snow Bunny

I have a performance review/objective setting meeting tomorrow and I plan to hand my resignation in this month. This will be a great lie-a-thon then!!!


----------



## TryingMara

Let's hope it keeps going on like this.


----------



## Ally

I really am going to miss you. You made the atmosphere way scarier than it needed to be but when you were sweet or made a joke you brought life to my work day


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Thinking of leaving my job next year  I've booked a holiday overseas and it's not negotiable. If they don't approve leave, I'll be moving on anyway. Reached the realisation that my life is not my job. Have enough savings & I can always get another job. YOLO


----------



## foe

It's gonna be hard to pick up hours now with my school schedule. I'll only be able to pick up hours if the weekend techs take a vacation.


----------



## inane

Once I start my new job on Monday, I will have worked for three different employers between June and September :um (One was seasonal for 5 weeks, the other I was visiting my hometown and recontacted my old employer to squeeze me in for another 5-6 weeks for some extra income, and this one is a 2-month contract). I'm feeling odd about it, but kinda curious to see how this one will go.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*It would be nice to hit a quick 5 mill.
I could buy a nice 4-5 bedroom house near the park,
pay off bills and have enough to re-invest and live comfortably for life =
no more work and going out only when I wanted to vs having to go out*


----------



## intheshadows

Should I take the buyout? I'm so fed up with that place anyway.


----------



## foe

This might be one of the rarest thing you'll ever read. 

I actually LOVE my job and the facility I work for. I like my fellow night shift co-workers. 

Only issue is that I'd like a better salary.


----------



## evan1612

foe said:


> This might be one of the rarest thing you'll ever read.
> 
> I actually LOVE my job and the facility I work for. I like my fellow night shift co-workers.
> 
> Only issue is that I'd like a better salary.


I feel the same way. Especially since I got promoted within my first 2 weeks from associate to tech!


----------



## foe

Today I was reminded that the workplace is my safe haven.



evan1612 said:


> I feel the same way. Especially since I got promoted within my first 2 weeks from associate to tech!


Congrats!


----------



## foe

Thought I had be down to working to my committed hours but here I am still doing 40.

It's all good though, I love being at work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've never been more anxious, uncomfortable, & awkward in an interview than I was yesterday. What mess that was


----------



## Ally

I dunno how I'm gonna work tomorrow.....so much pain :sigh


----------



## foe

I had my evaluation today and once again my boss reminded me why I love my workplace. 

I don't like to gloat but not often can a person say how much they love their job. I'm one of the rare few...


----------



## inane

It's not the job that's killing me, it's this god awful commute. *3.5 hours per day*.


----------



## foe

inane said:


> It's not the job that's killing me, it's this god awful commute. *3.5 hours per day*.


Damn! I hope you're making well over $30/hr.

Longest work commute for me was 22 miles, roughly 30-40 minutes depending on traffic and those damn school buses.


----------



## inane

foe said:


> Damn! I hope you're making well over $30/hr.
> 
> Longest work commute for me was 22 miles, roughly 30-40 minutes depending on traffic and those damn school buses.


What's funny is that this seems like a typical lifestyle for people here (this isn't my city, I'm an out-of-towner). I work in an adjacent district from the one I'm living in... My coworker commutes a total of 4 hours per day, and I'm pretty sure others do too.

It's annoying because I think I could have potentially gotten contracts at places with half the commute time but because I'm unfamiliar with the city, I didn't realize how far the company was before I accepted.

It's only temporary (2 months, tentatively) so I'm trying to tough it out. I am getting unexpected benefits from this job though, like French immersion :blank I'm from English Canada and my workplace is predominantly Francophone (e.g. I need to grab a bilingual coworker to translate when I want to speak to one of my supervisors or vice-versa), so I'm learning the language on the fly out of necessity. It's been a hilarious experience so far. Just done my first week and my comprehension has definitely improved.

Oh and hell no I don't get paid nearly that much. It's just something to pay the bills and get to know the community here- I'm completely alone (I left my parents' house in the middle of the night and only let them know 15 minutes before the cab came... long story). Getting a job is the best way to immerse so that's what I did. And it's kind of working, lol... I'm not just sitting on my a-s in my studio reading SAS so there's that, if nothing else.


----------



## cocooned

I should quit and move to California


----------



## calichick

So, I'm going to bite the bullet and try my luck at going to a talent agency for spokesperson modeling or light commercial acting. (God, if this 'wannabe a superstar plan' doesn't make me a true Californian, I don't know what will.)

I've been through 2 different career fields in the past 2 years and steadily checking off my options list one by one, while doing a ton of research on how best to confront career indecision post university.

Over the past year or so, I've had multiple people recommend that I try out some gigs, go to an agency, see what they can provide me. And the last time I went to a modeling agency when I was a wee child of 15, I was so scared to go back after my initial meeting, I just completely blew the agent off.

But it's resurfacing, and I have that what if option in my head, and, well as Pink puts it, you gotta try.

Corporate gig making me want to curl up in a ball, move to some isolated village in Mexico and bid farewell to all known civilization.

Think I'm going to try. While at the same time having a full-time stable paying job after all cause I'm not some dumb girl who doesn't realize the importance of self-sustainability. Hrm.



cocooned said:


> I should quit and move to California


Sounds like a plan but could I request you leave that confederate flag behind, we're all liberal hippies here singing Kumbaya my lord, Kumbaya.

:lol

@inane my commute is 2-2.5 hours, I thought I had it bad. You can do that stuff when you're in your teens but after awhile, it's just like, alright, I can see my life wasting away before me. Time to seek job closer to home. Not worth it.


----------



## blacknight112

I wonder if the job prospects would be better in California, however I'm not to keen on the costing of living there. You can buy a house here in Indy for the same price as California or New York and get 3x times the size.


----------



## blacknight112

calichick said:


> So, I'm going to bite the bullet and try my luck at going to a talent agency for spokesperson modeling or light commercial acting. (God, if this 'wannabe a superstar plan' doesn't make me a true Californian, I don't know what will.)
> 
> *I've been through 2 different career fields in the past 2 years and steadily checking off my options list one by one, while doing a ton of research on how best to confront career indecision post university.*
> 
> Over the past year or so, I've had multiple people recommend that I try out some gigs, go to an agency, see what they can provide me. And the last time I went to a modeling agency when I was a wee child of 15, I was so scared to go back after my initial meeting, I just completely blew the agent off.
> 
> But it's resurfacing, and I have that what if option in my head, and, well as Pink puts it, you gotta try.
> 
> Corporate gig making me want to curl up in a ball, move to some isolated village in Mexico and bid farewell to all known civilization.
> 
> Think I'm going to try. While at the same time having a full-time stable paying job after all cause I'm not some dumb girl who doesn't realize the importance of self-sustainability. Hrm.
> 
> Sounds like a plan but could I request you leave that confederate flag behind, we're all liberal hippies here singing Kumbaya my lord, Kumbaya.
> 
> :lol
> 
> @inane my commute is 2-2.5 hours, I thought I had it bad. You can do that stuff when you're in your teens but after awhile, it's just like, alright, I can see my life wasting away before me. Time to seek job closer to home. Not worth it.


What is your degree in? You should just be your own boss.


----------



## calichick

blacknight112 said:


> What is your degree in? You should just be your own boss.


Business.


----------



## crimeclub

calichick said:


> So, I'm going to bite the bullet and try my luck at going to a talent agency for spokesperson modeling or light commercial acting. (God, if this 'wannabe a superstar plan' doesn't make me a true Californian, I don't know what will.)
> 
> I've been through 2 different career fields in the past 2 years and steadily checking off my options list one by one, while doing a ton of research on how best to confront career indecision post university.
> 
> Over the past year or so, I've had multiple people recommend that I try out some gigs, go to an agency, see what they can provide me. And the last time I went to a modeling agency when I was a wee child of 15, I was so scared to go back after my initial meeting, I just completely blew the agent off.


If you can get a contract then modeling is awesome, my friend models for aussieBum and his contract last year was for about $120,000. They flew him out to England, Germany, and a few other places. If you have the goods I'd do it.


----------



## calichick

crimeclub said:


> If you can get a contract then modeling is awesome, my friend models for aussieBum and his contract last year was for about $120,000. They flew him out to England, Germany, and a few other places. If you have the goods I'd do it.


I'm not aiming for fashion modeling.

That is runway stuff which caters to 13-17 year olds.

I'm going to try the talent division which is more based on commercial and spokesperson representation. (Yes, I do have a personality).


----------



## crimeclub

^Well no shame in modeling if it ever becomes an interest, the money and traveling are pretty awesome, though your nightmare of being surrounded by hot guys and not knowing which one's are straight would be a reality.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

AHHHHHHH THE THOUGHT OF APPLYING FOR SUMMER INTERNSHIPS AT ACTUAL COMPANIES WJF:WOIEJFOJjafweoij!!! #rejectionsonrejections

i'm hoping if i apply to enough i *might* garner a few interviews, even though i'm a mess that's just recently decided to switch majors/schools/tracks... ^^; if anyone has advice about getting an internship with literally almost zero relevant experience (save for a couple introductory classes i'm in the process of taking) i would love you forever...


----------



## foe

I need to realized that school is my only way out of the loop, but here I am third week into the semester, I'm still volunteering to pick up hours.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really hate my new job. Way too much politics and animosity towards me because I'm new. I kept getting conflicting instructions from my superiors too. One person wants me to slow down so I don't make mistakes and another b****es at me for going too slow. No matter what, I'm always doing something wrong.


----------



## TryingMara

Felt like a failure again today. Yesterday was good but today I felt stupid and inept. Hopefully things will be better tomorrow.


----------



## riderless

RelinquishedHell said:


> I really hate my new job. Way too much politics and animosity towards me because I'm new. I kept getting conflicting instructions from my superiors too. One person *wants me to slow down* so I don't make mistakes and another b**ches at me *for going too slow.* No matter what, I'm always doing something wrong.


 not fair is it...
as long as you don't expect life to be fair you'll be OK
hang in there


----------



## AussiePea

M8? M10?! Wait no, let's go down the imperial route, 3/8 UNC? Bolt and O-Ring selection have become my life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's either time to hop on a plane & likely end up working some job I don't care for in new surroundings or do so here. Gotta pick my poison asap


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My coworkers are so ****ing annoying. It's like working in a day care with a bunch of screaming kids running around. The only difference is that they are just barely smart enough to make rude smart a** comments towards me.


----------



## intheshadows

I hope I didn't **** up the other night.


----------



## foe

The other night my co-workers spent 2 hours talking about their cats and dogs.

Pets are always good for an ice breaker topic, especially with girls, but unfortunately I'm barely home and I can barely afford to feed myself.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*I don't like the job, but I'm more or less my own boss here. Should I go ahead and try for another position for a 30k raise? pros and cons. *


----------



## amerrymask

Working double shifts is both a blessing and a curse. On one hand I work two 16 hours days and I have the rest of the week to myself, on the other hand I have to be at work _all day long_. So on days like today when my anxiety overwhelms me and I leave after an hour I still have to go _back_ later for my 2nd shift. That is if I have a job to go back to.

My boss has zero tolerance for absenteeism, and with my track record...well either 1 of 2 things will happen today. My boss is gonna chew me out when I come back in or my boss is gonna chew me out and then send me packing. If it's the latter at least I'll be able to sleep in tomorrow morning.


----------



## intheshadows

They keep finding new ways to piss us employees off. Time clocks now all of a sudden?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm astounded at how ignorant my coworkers are. One guy didn't know what olive oil was or what it's used for. I don't even know how these people even figure out how to tie their shoes in the morning.


----------



## feels

I was having such a hard time today acting polite towards customers today. I mean, I was actually getting really angry which is rare for me. I feel like I had a really salty sort of expression the whole time. I didn't wanna deal with my coworkers either. I just didn't wanna be around people period. I'm not really fond of working the lunch shift. We get super swamped and the people who work that shift are kind of bossy. The people at night are pretty cool, though. They're a bit more relaxed but they still work hard.


----------



## feels

I want to quit. I don't feel like I fit in at all.


----------



## Ally

One of my coworkers is really starting to annoy me which is strange because she's usually like a big teddy bear. But she keeps making rude comments to me and I think she thinks that she's joking....but it's really hurtful. And I can't say anything because of, well anxiety and the fact that she doesn't even speak my language, not really anyways....just well enough to insult me:sus


----------



## shykid

Rich91 said:


> Me too
> 
> Tbh though I dont think I'd fit in anywhere which is a problem


Me too.. :sus
I barely talk to my coworkers.. They probably think that I'm rude or strange.. :sus


----------



## coeur_brise

Perhaps I should work at a sex shop. Pretty easy right? But I'm not so sure it's 100% safe if there are potential stalkers out there.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm slowly starting to realize that this is the kind of ****ty work I will be doing for the rest of my ****ty life until I die a ****ty death.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe they just fired his *** like that in cold blood even though he was a pretty good worker. I don't stand a chance here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's ridiculous how you got to constantly make accounts with various sites when applying for jobs online. Email addresses are so much more convenient


----------



## inane

I work for nice people.


----------



## monotonous

my boss is so freaking hot, why do i have to be so ****ing ugly and asain, damn it


----------



## feels

I actually really enjoyed work tonight. I just wasn't taking it as seriously as I sometimes do. I think it depends on the people I work with. Some people just make you feel like there's less pressure and don't breath down your neck. Customers were telling me I was really fast (but I still don't feel fast enough). I joked with some customers and kind of poked fun at a few of them. One dude left after saying the portion of steak he was given looked small. I told him that was the normal portion and I would have offered him more but he was like, "that's fine", and just left the line. It was my bad, I should have just given him more and not said anything, but what a drama queen. :b That was really the only negative thing, though. He's the first person to ever leave on me.


----------



## abrcrmbieangel

I work third shift when its nice and quiet...then comes the morning shift; loud and bustling and already complaining at 6 am.

That's when I know it's time for me to clock out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Interview Thursday morning...soon to face the slayer again


----------



## Ally

My supervisor was sick today so my boss had to do her job :um that should never happen! Makes for a really weird day


----------



## Reckoner7

My boss is on a week long holiday, work is so much better without him. It's not like everyone is taking it easy, it's just he's a incompetant fool who's also annoying, plus he has bad breath!


----------



## inane

I'm going to inject more positivity into this thread: I'm finishing up another temp job, and this was an even better experience than the one before it. The only complaint I have is the commute, but I enjoyed the job itself, the hours, my bosses, coworkers, work environment, everything! I will miss them a ton. I had been blessed to work with such lovely people!


----------



## feels

Working on Halloween wasn't as bad as I thought. I mean, we were ****ing swamped for 6 hours straight, but we kept it flowing really nicely. It was a bit depressing seeing everyone have so much fun in their costumes, but I probably wouldn't have done much tonight anyway. I wanted to go to a concert, but I doubt I actually would have. I haven't been able to enjoy much of anything lately.

Also, I didn't even see it happen, but I was told that a guy in line took a picture of me and then tried to hide it really quickly when the flash accidentally went off. :afr I just hope I don't show up on like worstchipotleemployees.com or something.


----------



## inane

...I worked with someone semi-famous :um I'm only looking over his music and photos now because I didn't have time before, and didn't want to suddenly get star shy. I can't get over how friendly he was.


----------



## inane

This new place is so disorganized.


----------



## abrcrmbieangel

My request for a full time schedule was approved. I'm pretty excited. 

Glad to be able to help my husband with household bills and put away money into our savings.


----------



## feels

It's strange and kind of funny to me that some customers come in already angry. They ask for all their food aggressively and look as if they're just begging us to make any tiny mistake so they can blow up on us and dramatically storm out. I hate those people. This job has made me more and more content with being mostly alone.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can already feel the intense dread for tomorrow. The weekend is over already and I have to go back to that hell hole. I know my coworkers are going to gang up on me and harass me even more this week, especially since that a**hole Ryan is back and torturing me is his favorite past-time. I'd rather die than go back there. I f**king hate people so much.


----------



## inane

I miss my old company. I don't mean to be ungrateful to my new one, but the other one just had a more team-oriented, fun and happy culture. People seem to barely speak to each other here.


----------



## riderless

what an idiot I am to sign up for this security course. who me, protect the community from anti social behaviour? and this trainer I've got, my god, why doesn't he just ask us all to give him BJs in public. I mean he does think the sun shines out of his a**. Two weeks of being in a class with a narcissist. he asked me to get up in front of the class, twists my arm (showing self-defence tactics), humiliation plus. He's already told us all his glorious war stories as an ex-cop. He's Mr Wonderful and we'd better believe it or we won't pass the course.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I caught our shipping clerk and team lead having sex in the back of the warehouse last night. They're both married too, which is what makes it so f**ked up.

I just want to see the husband come in with a shotgun one day screaming "Where the f**k is he?" That would be pretty entertaining.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

I just spent nearly the whole day trying to build a personal website storefront and it suuucked because I had no idea what I was doing. I finally have it set up as much as possible except for my bank account information/routing number. I'm really out of my element with things like this.


----------



## foe

I worked so hard the last 3 years to get to where I am right now with my job but I'm still not happy with the salary. Still want to double it up.

But the motivation isn't there anymore. Co-workers are good to me, the job is the easiest I've ever had. Maybe I should go back to breaking my back just to get that motivation back.


----------



## AHolivier

.


----------



## feels

One of my managers is always telling me to smile and sit with my coworkers when I take breaks. He's a sweetheart, but I'm really getting tired of him saying **** like this. 

There was this one teenager and his friend who passed through the line who asked for the wrong meat on their burritos and wanted me to redo them. His friend said, "Is it too late for that"? I was going to say it wasn't, but then his friend chimed in. "Of course it's not too late. We pay them, they serve us". If he had somehow fallen over dead after that statement I would have been pretty happy about it.

This one guy was really appalled that we didn't have fajitas ready for him. He kept shaking his head and saying he couldn't believe he had waited in line this long only for us to not have fajitas. At this point I wanted to cry from the frustration and anger boiling up in me. I just can't take these ****ing people seriously. It feels silly of me to get so worked up over this, but I'm so tired of hearing these sorts of complaints. I'm just not cut out to handle this very effectively. I don't hide my true feelings very well. I love my job for the most part, but I really hate most people.


----------



## Shunned

Work in customer service, for spoilt rich brats who think nothing of jeoparising your job if they don't get their self-centred selfish way. Shocking behaviour from adults, and supposedly from a privilidged educated society like the US. Think first before you complain about someone, who may have just dealt with a string of awful people making unreasonable demands which will mean nothing to them in a matter of minutes. Those complaints and bad service audits you make can actually lose jobs. Employers are not reasonable level-headed beings. They are scared, and looking for someone to blame, always. It's a sick world now, when everyone is too quick to complain with little regard to the very serious consequences.


----------



## Kind Of

At what point is freelance work "steady"? Two potential regulars? If I were charging more or working faster, this might be pretty good.

I hate the social aspect of this. It's nerve-wracking every time, even if I spend very little time having to talk to anyone. At least in retail if I pissed someone off they'd go yell at my manager, and I'd have their support in deciding what to do.

In retail I could just take for granted that customers wouldn't suddenly stop coming to the store or anything, so I would just keep getting paid as long as I kept pointing them to things and saying things to them. Everything I do here has to have some kind of long-term insight about how to not suck at this and pass up good opportunities.


----------



## iingridd

New job. 14 weeks of boring training consisting of reading 
out loud about laws, policy, procedure, research, etc.
Now in hands on training. Proved I did not pay attention in
class. Mentors are aggressive, consider themselves genius, 
and act snubby when they are all rauchy there. I admit my
fault. These last couple of years I have changed more and
more. I feel lazy. To make matters worse I lack motivation 
big time lately. Arghhhhh!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fingers crossed for one of these 2 gigs


----------



## meandernorth

BehindClosedDoors said:


> I just spent nearly the whole day trying to build a personal website storefront and it suuucked because I had no idea what I was doing. I finally have it set up as much as possible except for my bank account information/routing number. I'm really out of my element with things like this.


If there's something I can do to test it, help, etc., just let me know. I'm no expert, but I can navigate a store and do a dry run. Sorry, I can't make any $19,000 purchases, though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's gonna be a long and miserable week. I didn't even finish my orders yesterday and I was there for 13 hours.


----------



## coeur_brise

Why did I choose to go back, I'd rather collect pee specimens _which_ is an actual job that people. But really... Why.
Pee specimens.


----------



## TryingMara

I feel honored in a way. I'm glad you asked and hope things work out well for all involved. I'm nervous and stalling, of course. It might be good for me though. It's extra money and at least I know more of what I'm walking into. I'd still like to know more though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Is this really it? Probably...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fingers crossed I qualify for EI & get a ring back about the guitar teaching job I applied for


----------



## feels

I was really angry at work today and I didn't even really try to hide it from customers. I kind of feel bad about it now, but I just can't seem to mask my emotions anymore. I almost cried at one point. Some days are great and some days anger just overwhelms me and I'm not even completely sure why. During these past few months I feel like I've become a different person.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It should be mandatory for all prospective employers with online ads to send generic reply emails to applicants that didn't qualify thanking them for applying & stating that the position has been filled. I'd rather that than no reply


----------



## Omgblood

I hate work and hate the people there more.


----------



## feels

The guy that's next up for kitchen manager suggested to my managers that I be next up after him. It's like crazy and kind of flattering considering I've only been there 4 months. It would almost double my pay, but require that I stay at this job for at least a year. I wonder if trying to move up in this company would be worth it. I'm kind of at a loss as to what to do with my life, but this is kind of appealing.


----------



## calichick

I got a promotion at work today. I was afraid there for awhile that I wasn't going to meet my salary ranges for my personal expectations that I had awhile back:



> 20‐23 ~ $45,000‐$55,000 [Entry‐Level/Recent Grad]
> 24‐26 ~ $55,000‐$60,000 [Some Experience]
> 27‐30 ~ $60,000‐$75,000 [Manager]
> 30‐35 ~ $75,000‐$85,000 [Boss]
> 35‐40 ~ $85,000‐$95,000
> 40‐50 ~ $95,000 + [Exec]
> 
> I think that's pretty reasonable. Personally, I expect to be near six figures in my 30s though.


I am in the 70k range and under 25. Let's keep going cali, let's make it to 6 figures before 30. Pressure point.

I am officially, a YUPPIE.

And I did it on my own. Independent ladies, here's to making it to the top!


----------



## riderless

No need to look down on those people who do the same job, day in day out. Just because they've stopped asking themselves "Am I happy?" or "What makes me happy?".
They've given up on idealistic happiness. Maybe they have kids to feed so the pain is justified. Or they've concluded "better to be miserable with money than miserable without".
They had dreams when they were younger but they were kinda vague. Like "airline pilot". Discovered it took a better Science and Maths score at High School to be even considered for Aeronautical Engineering at Uni. Anyway, can't afford to be anxious when you're flying a plane. You're responsible for the lives of up to 300 people. You need to be cool, calm and unphased by crises.


----------



## inane

calichick said:


> I got a promotion at work today. I was afraid there for awhile that I wasn't going to meet my salary ranges for my personal expectations that I had awhile back:
> 
> I am in the 70k range and under 25. Let's keep going cali, let's make it to 6 figures before 30. Pressure point.
> 
> I am officially, a YUPPIE.
> 
> And I did it on my own. Independent ladies, here's to making it to the top!


I often come across articles about the glass ceiling women often have with regards to salary/advancement compared to men, so this is awesome! Keep it up :yes


----------



## calichick

inane said:


> I often come across articles about the glass ceiling women often have with regards to salary/advancement compared to men, so this is awesome! Keep it up :yes


Thanks hun 

As far as I'm concerned, the only issue is finding a man who makes more than me :lol

To believe that the last guy who asked me out was unemployed...nah..that's not going to cut it ladies.


----------



## Cooley Shy

You got this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Once I'm fully I'm fully trained I think this job will help me with my SA without being overbearing which is great


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why do other guys want to pull out their dicks and compare size with me all the time? Do other guys really feel that threatened by an awkward weirdo that never talks?

Supposedly there is this girl that works at the UPS table who kinda has a thing for me ( She does look at me a lot, so I guess it's true ). I've never spoken to her and I don't look at her or pay any attention to her whatsoever. I do it on purpose because I already have a girlfriend and I don't want her to think I like her, because I don't. But, of course little Napoleon thinks I want her and feels the need to prove that he is more of a man than me by telling me every time he gets a text from her, or when she agrees to go to lunch with him. I did nothing to warrant this competition, or do nothing to perpetuate it, but that doesn't stop me from being a contestant.

Every time, I be like.


----------



## feels

One of my mangers wants to hang out sometime. I feel like maybe he thinks I'm lonely and in need more companions or something. I show very little of my personality at work so I feel like it can't be because he genuinely thinks we'll have fun. I'm suspicious. :b But if that's the reason then I'd really rather not. He's sweet, but I don't want a pity friend. I'm content.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I didn't sleep last night and I'm really not in the mood deal with all the pricks at work tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow is day 2 of the new gig, hope it goes smoothly


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate commuting. People drive like such a**holes. I always show up to work already stressed out and pissed off from the drive there.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

" co-worker is cute" 

" why so many boxes " 

"why so many donuts" 

" why so many racks" 

"why can't I be as good as my employees >.<"


----------



## WillYouStopDave

feels said:


> One of my mangers wants to hang out sometime. I feel like maybe he thinks I'm lonely and in need more companions or something. I show very little of my personality at work so I feel like it can't be because he genuinely thinks we'll have fun. I'm suspicious. :b But if that's the reason then I'd really rather not. He's sweet, but I don't want a pity friend. I'm content.


 He probably likes you.


----------



## feels

WillYouStopDave said:


> He probably likes you.


I probably should have mentioned that he has a girlfriend he has been dating for over a year and I have a boyfriend. We're both aware of each others partners. I don't think he's the shady type. :b So, that's why I'm confused.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It'll be nice once I've got everything memorized


----------



## WillYouStopDave

feels said:


> I probably should have mentioned that he has a girlfriend he has been dating for over a year and I have a boyfriend. We're both aware of each others partners. I don't think he's the shady type. :b So, that's why I'm confused.


 Well, that's all I can think of. I think that's probably how most guys would go at it. Especially if they're a little shy. I guess it could be anything but to a guy, "let's hang out" sounds like "Let's get to know one another"


----------



## feels

My right hand/wrist is so sore from cutting ****, frying chips, and just continually assembling people's food. Having like two days in a row off to get the swelling down would be cool.


----------



## typemismatch

I'm average. I've always known that. Yet everyone I come across in my work who does a similar job to me seems to be very poor. I can't understand this. I'm in the situation now where I basically have to trample all over them. I don't like that. I basically have to do their job for them. A job they have been doing for years. I have to basically say: What you've been doing is not good enough, therefore I shall do it instead, oh and here is how it should be done! I'm not comfortable at all with this. But the lack of competence is staggering. Simple stuff like indexing a table.


----------



## Evo1114

Another work Christmas party was tonight. I arrived shortly before dinner was to be served (skipped all the pre-dinner alcohol consumption/small talk). I left almost immediately after dinner just to come home and drink a beer (they didn't have any beer that I liked). But I laid down on my couch and fell asleep. I was certainly going to go back after a bit since I was going to go out with a couple coworkers who actually enjoy my company. But alas, my phone died, and by the time I woke up, it was apparently too late.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I thought the paperwork at close would tie me up but in fact it was trying to get the damned safe open


----------



## Ally

Another lovely day in the salt mines..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope my ratio of awkward encounters vs casual encounters with customers goes in favour of the latter tonight, tomorrow night, & Saturday night


----------



## feels

I'm on the register tomorrow. This is only my second time doing it and tomorrow is Friday. It's gonna be hellish. I wish I could have a week off to like...revive myself. I feel like all I do is go to work and then pass out as soon as I get home. I think the 45 minute drive to and from is what really gets to me.


----------



## Barette

^Do you work retail? If so, why a 45 minute drive only to work retail?!?! That's insane! is there nothing better near you?


----------



## feels

Barette said:


> ^Do you work retail? If so, why a 45 minute drive only to work retail?!?! That's insane! is there nothing better near you?


I work in fast food (Chipotle). Still obviously not worth the drive. But I guess for me longer drives have always felt pretty normal. The closest major towns to my home are both about 20 minutes away. There's not a whole lot going on in either of them, but there are definitely places I could work within them and I have before. The main reason I started working so far away is because it was close to the college I was going to. I would usually get out of school and then have work immediately after. I'm afraid to quit because I've never enjoyed a job this much. Otherwise I would definitely find something closer by since I don't plan on attending the same school again.


----------



## Fruitcake

I got a mother flipping Christmas bonus. This job is making me feel more and more like a professional adult every day. Soon I'll be able to improvise professional adult small talk and wear their clothes without feeling like I'm playing dress-ups, and once I can do that it's only a matter of months until I'm the one giving out bonuses. I wonder what I will give out in place of Christmas hams. Perhaps I will just host an extravagant Christmas banquet with a big edible manger. There will be a salad Mary and a tofu Joseph, some fluffy rice lambs and a newborn Christmas pud Jesus, covered in custard for realism. Once I'm in charge I'll also need to convince people of our need for a logo change. I will spend my next shift drafting some persuasive arguments and finding the closest link between engineering and kittens.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate it when people talk to me like this is my first rodeo. No, this isn't hard for me idiot. I've done way more than that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Guy walks in a bit faded grabs a bottle of whiskey & asks for his military discount. I add the discount & he complains that it's not the price he expected(it's a dollar more). I show him the discount is clearly added on the computer. He mutters angrily to himself & gives me exact change but I'm slow counting it & don't notice the Israeli coin mixed in(looks like a Canadian dime). He then proceeds to insult me because I didn't notice that coin. Cusomters...you never know


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I could wear a hat or a tuque or a bandana


----------



## Marley123

I'm afraid to go to work today. Just like I have been for the last 3 weeks since it's a new job  
I feel like my SA is getting worse lately since I can't see a therapist, my job hours are 8-5 so I miss out on being able to see ine


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's not the same gift card system as elsewhere & I didn't design it, I just do what I was shown


----------



## Omgblood

We got this old lady into our 'team' and everyone is treating her like absolute garbage. They talk to her and talk about her like she is worth less than the gum stuck to the ground. It's kind of sad really. Weird people aren't very welcome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll ring Lauri when she heads in to open shop today, I think I forgot to add a gift card sale & that's likely where the short funds are in my count


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope she found my mistake from the other day. If not I'll just pay the difference but it doesn't look great that


----------



## SilentLyric

the new hire is kind of cute. Couldn't gather the courage to say anything though, lol.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm off to where I pretend like I give a ****.


----------



## Ally

My days are so much better now that we are not doing renovations. That was a nightmare :um


----------



## shykid

Tomorrow is my first day at a new job.. Actually its on Tuesday, tomorrow I have to bring in my documents and stuff. I'm nervous as ****, already messed up a bit..  Had to call my boss and ask what time do I have to come in tomorrow. He sounded.. mean.


----------



## TryingMara

Terrified to go in tomorrow. Dread it..the work, seeing coworkers, everything. I dread every aspect of the job.


----------



## feels

I've become really outgoing around most of the people at work. Yesterday this one guy said, "Why haven't you always acted like this"? It was a really nice thing to hear.

Also I can get the crew tips like a mother****er when I'm on cash. 8)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If only this gig paid more...


----------



## mezzoforte

Already the outcast at Day 1. The other interns just went to lunch together. I introduced myself but they didn't invite me. They came back with their food and are all talking now while I sit here alone.


----------



## LadyLynne

My coworkers SUCK :yes


----------



## feels

My service manager texted me asking if I had any interest in becoming a manager or at least a catering specialist. I told him that I did and he seemed really happy about it. I've heard others talk about me potentially moving up in the future but I've never directly expressed interest to anyone about it. I dunno if this is the best path to take but it's exciting to me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I like the little respect system we have between shops in this complex


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I keep forgetting we got an order so things that were out of stock last week are now in stock & I've told a few people who have asked otherwise


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My team lead is so abusive. He tried to force me to tell a coworker to "shut his f**king mouth" today during morning meeting. He looked at me and said "Go ahead say it. Tell that little b*tch Raul to shut his f**king mouth".


----------



## JamesM2

Last day of work tomorrow - I've been looking forward to this for ages. So why do I feel like crap?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to get out of here. The monotony combined with the commute is driving me crazy. My coworkers are also pretty much all retarded. Most of them can't speak English and the ones that do are ignorant as hell and I can't even talk to them because they don't know anything about anything. Their lives just consist of working and drinking beer and they're too stupid to realize that they aren't even living.


----------



## Fixfounded1994

Everytime I start my shift I want to go home D: its a vicious cycle..until payday. Then it repeats itself :lol


----------



## intheshadows

I am ****ed when the old guys on nights retire/go part-time in a year or two.


----------



## TryingMara

Feel so defeated. Obviously that story had more to do with me than anything. I have no people skills, the anxiety is out of control. I want to run, run far and fast.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

They really need to inform us better of sales, customers ask & I hate being clueless


----------



## TryingMara

I have no people skills, it's not just the anxiety. I can't hide that anymore. This position is just too social. I'm not just failing, I'm completely drowning. This might turn out to be one of, if not the most, humiliating experience to date.


----------



## Daveyboy

TryingMara said:


> I have no people skills, it's not just the anxiety. I can't hide that anymore. This position is just too social. I'm not just failing, I'm completely drowning. This might turn out to be one of, if not the most, humiliating experience to date.


I feel ya TM..

I developed no people Skills because of anxiety...
..and my anxiety keeps me from getting any better at it...

Hope things look up for you...
Brush off the bad days and celebrate the good ones..
They'll come..


----------



## komorikun

Think I'm going to buy MS Office 365, so I can work on my resume and add all the crap I've been doing for the past year. Luckily my student email still works, so I can get the discount. I've got my 1 year of experience now. Time to find a better paying job with better benefits and more vacation time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's always some little thing I don't know or can't recall when I need too


----------



## komorikun

I hate how my boss asks me questions like I remember any of these minor details of the 20 little quickbooks companies I manage. Seriously, they should get me an iPad, so I can look stuff up while I'm away from my desktop.


----------



## TryingMara

Daveyboy said:


> I feel ya TM..
> 
> I developed no people Skills because of anxiety...
> ..and my anxiety keeps me from getting any better at it...
> 
> Hope things look up for you...
> Brush off the bad days and celebrate the good ones..
> They'll come..


Thanks Davey, same to you. Today was a bit better. I'll keep my fingers crossed that things will improve.


----------



## mezzoforte

4 more hours...So sleepy and hungry.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to start teaching guitar asap or get a second job. Gotta love how when you find a gig you like it never pays enough


----------



## mezzoforte

Anxious because I don't have the social skills to communicate with my supervisor. I try, but I feel like I'm coming off as a socially inept weirdo. It's not just anxiety, but A LOT of not knowing what to say or _how_ to say it. Sitting here dreading a reply to a message I sent him lol... SA is so stupid.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's the paperwork I need to get down now, the general store stuff I've got covered


----------



## feels

Guess who got quick-changed but it was really their managers fault because he shouldn't have been touching the cashier's money. :wife

****in' $95 dollars short. Received a write up. I hate working cash. My service manager better get a write up too. I like him, but don't touch my cash!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp..

I just finished up from 6 weeks of a well-deserved vacation. I actually thought I might have some time to worry about looking for a job?

No.. I just received a phone call from 2 recruiters.

One place i'll be interviewing for in Washington, and another place I was submitted for is in Philadelphia.

I just want to work in an environment where the vocabulary of my co-workers is beyond "Ooogah-Booogah"!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

while I was on vacation, I received a phone call from HR, from the last place in New Mexico. I was kind of pissed when they asked if there was a chance I would come back if they "did things to change the environment." really?

Okay, I was backstabbed, by the oldest coworker and her friend. Something tells me, there must have been a "falling out" between them - and now they need the help.

sorry, I wouldn't go back to that mind-numbing place if my favorite radiologist (who's really good looking, by the way) would offer a sexual favor for my return..

okay, maybe 2 sexual favors..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

being on vacation after over 4 or 5 years of constant work, was almost a revelation. Whenever the phone rang, I didn't have that sinking "depressed" feeling of being called in to work.

I saw every culture imaginable. I didn't have Hispanics and their kids staring at me as if I just came out of an alien ship.

I worked out at places that were in rich, multicultural neighborhoods. The gym here in Mexico/New Mexico is like working out in a prison yard. Tatoos, the "hand shake" - knowing full well they've never been around a black man a day in their lives - yet they imitate the hip-hop culture as if they invented it. A friend of mine called the gym here in New Mexico/Mexico "The Yard"..

I saw Lamborghinis, Ferraris, Mercedes McClarens, Mazarati's, and Bentleys by the dozens every day.

There were size 1 blondes by the dozens.. Hot college guys of all cultures.

There were oceans, huge lakes, sandy beaches, lots of water, every where. Skyscrapers, office buildings that went all the way up into the clouds. People that were well-educated, and pedigreed, mansions that were mind boggling. Houses that have boat garages in the back.. and a 4 car garage on the side.

I couldn't believe what I saw after I left the state of Mexico/New Mexico for 6 weeks.

I went to Louisiana, hung out at the French quarter, South Dakota (Mount Rushmore), Devils Tower, Wyoming, Utah, Moab, Shreveport, Florida, Pensacola, Sarasota, Houston, Denver, Colorado, Fort Collins, Fort Walton Beach, stayed at hotels with phenomenal views of the beaches, and oceans. Checked out petroglyphs, hung out in a field of Buffalo @ Custer State Park.

yep, I think it's time for me to get back to the real world, and leave New Mexico/Mexico. I feel as though living in the desert, was more like being in a cave.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

How the hell are people managing to steal ****? I mean I keep a pretty damn good watch when I work, there are cameras, & there are only 3 of working at this location. Either skilled theives or I just don't have the mind of a criminal


----------



## wmu'14

The alphabet should be re-done to be the QWERTY alphabet

QWERTYUIOPASDFGHJKLZXCVBNM


----------



## mezzoforte

I keep falling asleep, literally every 30 seconds or so. So exhausted and I have 5 more hours...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's kinda funny how I've only been here for a few months and I'm already the most productive worker. Even more so than people who have been there for 6 years. It's like this company intentionally hired the dumbest, laziest people it possibly could for the last decade.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

One hour interview! Just finished it. and now they're saying they want me to fly out there to do a "hands on" scenario. That's 3,000 miles away in WA. Plus, I haven't done that kind of work on those machines since 4 years ago..

I'll keep applying for other jobs, because this is going to be one long process.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

My recruiter tried to submit me for a **** job in North Carolina. He didn't tell me that I would be in a remote area, alone, with no one to critique or check my studies. In a vascular setting, it's imperative that you work with a radiologist or a surgeon on board. A patient's life depends on it.

The Clinical Director and myself were right in the middle of the interview when the on-board recruiter said: "C. won't be working with a team, she'll be working in a remote area." Probably out in the ****ing swamps somewhere. 

The company was ready to hire me right away when I told them I MIGHT work for them. I called my recruiter back and told him, that not being upfront was "unacceptable".. he lied saying he "had no idea it was in a remote area." Then later told me "yeah, there was a guy was hired for the job, But as he was enroute to the facility, cross country. He realized what the job entailed - then turned his car around and went back home.

Thanks for THAT tidbit of important information.. yeah.. you knew.. you car salesman.


----------



## Omgblood

Work is cancer. It gets in the way of everything else I'd like to do. I also hate how we have a new supervisor. Before, we did not have a supervisor and I preferred it that way. I didn't want to be managed and I don't want to be nagged to be called in or do more/specific work. Before, we had the autonomy to do anything we felt like as long as we completed the necessary work. Now this supervisor is making us do menial task that I feel have little value or merit.... I got docked on my performance review for not doing them... its like uhhh.. I don't want to waste my time doing insignificant work when there are bigger things to tend to.

Gonna be agitated if I find out my coworkers got raises and I didn't


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's interesting watching sercurity footage, I can't believe how that guy got away with stealing, I wonder if he has a partner in crime


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Harvard University..

No ****ing way. I put in my application online on a "lark" thinking i was applying in one of their poverty stricken areas in Boston. 

Some how, the online application was sent over to HR at Harvard University. they sent me an email asking to pre-screen interview me on Monday.

At first, i thought i was being "punked".. this really has to be a prank or something. 

Thus, i'll find out Monday morning.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

otherwise,

the place in Washington is still taking their dear sweet time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It must be nice when employers can take advantage of millions of people that want to work. Hell, they make it seem as though they're doing you a favor just to email or call a candidate back to tell them they've been rejected.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

My SO hadn't worked in 5 years. He was a high-end executive in Silicon Valley, and told me he was "waiting for his dream job".. All of his "friends" he found were not. He would send out resumes - and people just passed him over. 

His "high end executive friends" pretty much abandoned the guy, and would only call him if they needed a reference or to tell him they were hired for a new job. 

After 5 years, i was finally fed up. Not only with carrying him, (he's not cheap), but with the job that i was working at. (Burn out.)

I finally had to tell i couldn't carry us both anymore and had quit my job (before i might "lose it" and get fired)..and gave him until the end of the month to find employment - ANY job. As long as i was working? He didn't take as much initiative as i assumed he did.

What happens? W/in one week, he lands a great job being an UBER driver, plus still sending out resumes to high end companies.

UBER JUST came to this state last month.. great timing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's funny how many things you don't get trained to do at work, today I learned 2 things about refunding that I didn't know because no one mentioned it at all in training or otherwise


----------



## wmu'14

The word 'keyboard' is used for the computer keyboard and the piano keyboard.
Wouldn't it be funny if they both made music?


----------



## wmu'14

mezzoforte said:


> Anxious because I don't have the social skills to communicate with my supervisor. I try, but I feel like I'm coming off as a socially inept weirdo. It's not just anxiety, but A LOT of not knowing what to say or _how_ to say it. Sitting here dreading a reply to a message I sent him lol... SA is so stupid.


Me every day at work. .. . . . . ..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I think i'm really wearing out my references.. But hey..

This culture is so passive, they have let really good people walk away from that place. If they didn't even talk to the manager before i, too walked away, then "oh well."

If you tell me "I'll be HAPPY to be your reference." well, when those recruiters start calling.. be prepared to get HAPPY some more.


----------



## feels

Hate when people are lining up outside the door 10-20 minutes before we open. This lady today kept trying to open the door before 11:00 and it's both satisfying when she can't and annoying that she tries. Some days I like joking with people and some days I just wanna punch them.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

feels said:


> Hate when people are lining up outside the door 10-20 minutes before we open. This lady today kept trying to open the door before 11:00 and it's both satisfying when she can't and annoying that she tries. Some days I like joking with people and some days I just wanna punch them.


This is even worse. I was working at a Kaiser Medical facility. We have our metal shutters pulled down when the x-ray area is closed for the day. When we're opening, we unlock the shutters for the machines to air out, while we're prepping in the back.

I opened the shutters, but kept our doors locked and went to the bathroom before the day started. 15 mins. before we were supposed to open. I heard a knock on the door while sitting on the toilet. I thought it was security. They began banging on the door until i finally got up, washed my hands, and cracked the door a bit.

It was a ****ing weirdo patient, that was "trying to get his hand x-ray done before anyone else showed up."

How that patient got back to where i was? He saw the half-open shutters - wiggled through them, over the desk and snuck around in the back of our facility until he heard noise in the bathroom.

I called security on his ***, and had him sent back up to his doctor. The doctor who wrote the order "Didn't want to get involved. But wanted the x-ray done, anyway.":blank

I figured i wasn't going to work alone with this nut-case.. so i had security in the room with me the whole time when the patient came back. And yes, the patient had the nerve to be "offended"..:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i actually thought that there were no jobs available to me. This afternoon.. I was called by 5 recruiters at once - 2 of them requested to submit my application to a couple of facilities. Three of them were new and introducing themselves and asked for my resume and to apply to their HR departments.


----------



## IcedOver

The office I work in is very cramped, the result of our company selling off our floor. We have up to eight or nine people in a small office sometimes. Of course sometimes a smell may occur. Recently a few employees have been commenting on smells in a very lame manner. Last week people were saying that they could smell something so totally rank that it was awful. I couldn't smell it, or maybe I did when I went to another part of the room. Either way, it wasn't that awful. Someone said that a guy admitted that he had a medical problem with his foot and it was emitting an odor, but I didn't catch who they said. So . . . problem solved, I guess.

Then yesterday you could hear people whispering that they could smell something like a fart. Are these adults? If you smell something, just ignore it and be a professional. If it's so egregious that you can't take it, then deal with it some other way.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Still waiting for my recruiters to get it together...


----------



## TryingMara

So incredibly happy that this is a three day weekend.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

If you keep pissing me off, I'm gonna call INS and have your whole crew deported.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Stanford University.. damn.. i have to make this a road trip.. at least they gave me a chance to come in and interview. Not like Harvard... to be honest, that HR person sounded as if she didn't want to be there.


----------



## calichick

I have performance reviews at work this week,

No not for my work,

But for my "personality".


Ah s***.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This kind of blows.

I was asked by Stanford University to interview with them on Wednes. of next week. I'm driving out there, but i need some questions answered before i take that trip. I have to know if this drive is going to be worth my while.

So far, i've sent an email asking if they have accomodations for "outside candidates" or discounted hotels, etc. 

The supervisor didn't return my email.

I was just offered a job in Arizona, and it pays well. But i'd like to compare it to Stanford's rate of pay. I called Stanford asking that they return my phone call... nothing..

Really? This doesn't look good at all.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay. Stanford returned my email with a huge list of hotels to rent while visiting. 

I thought I would just interview, see a few patients, then leave.. Nope, another agency called me up and asked that since i'm going to be on the west coast next week, if I could swing by and do an interview with their hospital as well.

I'm a little miffed because, I had applied with the second hospital in December of last year - BEFORE I went on a 6 week vacation. Apparently, because i'm still young in the field - they took 2 older PA's instead of me.. No problem.. Now, they're regretting it. All of a sudden, they want to me to get over there FAST to clean up these other 2 PA's mess.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and what's so strange? people think that traveling out of state (on your own dime) for a thousand miles, is no big deal to apply for a job.

This economy SUCKS!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In the past week or so I've had 2 nights now where I was $20 over at close, seems strange to me but the new polymer bills to stick together easily


----------



## mcmuffinme

Working with kids kind of sucks. Today, I was observing this kid named Jose who is clearly more socially adept than me even as a middle school kid. He's more clever, and teasingly playful, and just a cool person. I have no idea how to deal with that, lol. Makes me feel like an imbecile.

That's not even to mention the kids that are stubborn and have attitude. Little twats. Why do you have to be so s---y?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate my job so much. My coworkers behave exactly like middle school children. Gay, jokes, fart jokes etc.. They're also unbelievably ignorant and don't know anything about anything, so I can't even talk to them. I hope Fed Ex calls me back. I need to get out of here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These online courses make me want to put a bullet in my head


----------



## feels

This guy came in today and was like, "does this burrito come with your number?" I just laughed and said something indistinguishable and ran to the kitchen to hide until he left. My social skills are getting pretty good, but if you hit on me I turn into the biggest ding dong. Most of the time I just expect them to be like "jk" afterward but then they don't and I dunno what to do

I wish I had his confidence. He seemed so comfortable with himself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This is the only place I've worked where they actually punish you for doing a good job and working fast. You literally cannot win no matter what you do.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

1,120 miles one way.. while i was on my way home from stanford university, one of my best friends called me up, and gave me some really bad news. I should have turned around while i had the chance and never showed up.

The bad news was.. Stanford had already had the candidates they wanted. They weren't going to pay for an outside candidate's relocation fees, etc. So when the manager had called me up in the beginning, it was basically for "alternate candidates" just in case their internal candidates - didn't pass their boards.

If i had known that, i would not have come that far to scan, work up a few patients - and sit there for an hour and 1/2 interviewing.

The supervisor was really enthusiastic, and wanted to know when i was ready to start., HR called and said, i was to speak to the director regarding housing, etc.

Then 2 hours later, while i was driving home - HR called and says: "Oh, looks as if i was mixed up in a flurry of emails. They decided they can't afford an outside candidate - and will use one of their internal candidates instead"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

for some strange reason, i pictured myself finally making it home, parking the car outside, going into the bedroom, finding my boyfriend's gun - putting it to my head, and pulling the trigger.

But that would have said, that i let that hospital tell me i was not worth living.

Whelp! onward and upward.

But i still can't believe after 1,100+ miles, and paying for my own gas, and hotel, they didn't think twice about it saying: "Oops, we were just waiting for the other guy to come through".

No, actually 2,200+ miles.. that's driving round trip..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

then the OTHER hospital had 2 contractors that were not up to speed. I decided to drop by after Stanford, and check out their situation.

The manager interviewed me, and i noticed something strange. She didn't have me scan, or see patients. Come to find out, the manager had called me while i was in NM and asked to me see her in a panic.

They had fired the graveyard shift contractor, but had hired an intern (which is cheaper). Then the other two contractors heard i was coming in to possibly take one of their jobs - they BOTH straightened up. Thus, i wasted time in a ****ty hotel in Oakland, + sat there interviewing with HER for 2 hours, then she finally came out and told me, that she basically called me out of a panic state.

Thus, i bombed out at 2 hospitals.. after driving 2,200+ miles to FOUR HOTELS that i had to pay for out of my own damn pocket.

WTF was THAT about?


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> for some strange reason, i pictured myself finally making it home, parking the car outside, going into the bedroom, finding my boyfriend's gun - putting it to my head, and pulling the trigger.
> 
> But that would have said, that i let that hospital tell me i was not worth living.
> 
> Whelp! onward and upward.
> 
> But i still can't believe after 1,100+ miles, and paying for my own gas, and hotel, they didn't think twice about it saying: "Oops, we were just waiting for the other guy to come through".
> 
> No, actually 2,200+ miles.. that's driving round trip..


Wow, that stinks. The games employers play when it's your money. Amazing.


----------



## calichick

Mini rant


Life f88ijg SUCKS. Today was such a ****ty a** mo'fo day, my boss tells me today that I need to be more extroverted, excuse the profanity, you are not my mother b**** I'm here at work to do a good job and work hard not be everyone's best friend. she needs to go srsly f*** herself sideways if I have to fake smile at her jokes one more time or feign even the slightest bit of interest in her child GO AWAY YOU HO! I don't f***ing care, I am so PISSED RIGHT NOW.

My anxiety is causing me to have out of body experiences.

I am so angry. I am so angry that people can talk so g*ddamn much and be really f***ing annoying like s*** the f*** up, can you work please? I don't f***ing care I dont f***ing care your voice makes me want to scream inside I can't believe you're even married some of these girls that make my ears BLEED dude shut up!


----------



## Wayoutwest

They fired my coworker who is a nice person he has 2 child supports and his kids will loose the medical insurance , but they don't fire certain sneaky snitchy *******s that slack all day ... this world is upside down, I felt bad looking at his belongings in a corner of the shop and his tools ( we work as mechanics ) knowing he would have to come pick them up to never come back again...:no:no


----------



## Ally

I got called in to work today because apparently they thought they needed more people. I ended up being there for less than 4hrs! :| But I'm glad I went in since it was my co workers Birthday. We surprised her with a red velvet cake and she seemed really happy we all remembered


----------



## Pompeii

No


----------



## RiversEdge

My random work thoughts, and I know this because I have them often: "omg, shut up, you are NOT funny" "you big jerk...I can't stand you" "I'll pay you to shut up." "I am only talking because I have to."
....oh the thoughts I have.


----------



## Omgblood

God I ****ing hate work. I hate the social aspect of it. That may be never something I'll escape for as long as I work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wayoutwest said:


> They fired my coworker who is a nice person he has 2 child supports and his kids will loose the medical insurance , but they don't fire certain sneaky snitchy *******s that slack all day ... this world is upside down, I felt bad looking at his belongings in a corner of the shop and his tools ( we work as mechanics ) knowing he would have to come pick them up to never come back again...:no:no


damn..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

We are so DRIVEN to have a job to be successful in life..

I shake my head and wonder sometimes, if religion hadn't come up with this "No worky no eaty" bull**** that was used to indoctrinate tribes, into slavery etc. I think we wouldn't be so damn RABID over having money and success to point of prostitution, lying, adultery, murder, stealing, and other breakings of the ten commandments.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

If all my coworkers weren't low life ignorant pieces of s***, then it actually wouldn't be such a bad job.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp!

I'm learning my lesson. Some guy emailed me saying he saw my resume on Linkedin.com. Asked me to work in a very undesirable location. We passed through that town on vacation, and it was obvious.

I asked what's the culture like, the payscale? etc., that son of a b*** said: "Well, you have to talk to HR." That was a red flag. You PERSONALLY ask me to work there, but i have to ask HR what it's like?

Saturday morning i receive a phone call from HR, and they left a message: "If you're not interested in relocating - then don't call back"..

when did the health care industry become so damn rude?

Just on that premise alone - i didn't bother.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Yesterday, as i was out running errands, that same HR dept. calls back. Apparently, they're learning that no one wants to work in their over-hyped, precious border town. This time, she was much more polite, and far more professional. I didn't answer - and she left a voicemail asking that i call her back.

I didn't..


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Yesterday, as i was out running errands, that same HR dept. calls back. Apparently, they're learning that no one wants to work in their over-hyped, precious border town. This time, she was much more polite, and far more professional. I didn't answer - and she left a voicemail asking that i call her back.
> 
> I didn't..


Yeah...probably darned if you do, darned if you don't if you were to call back.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

there was another facility that i really was interested in. Lakeland, Florida. I was surprised to even receive a phone call from them. They pulled the same s*** as Stanford University.

They said they wanted to see me in person, but *it would have to be at my own expense. *Stanford and Alta Bates was a very valuable lesson. And in a way? I'm glad it happened - Florida is even further away than CA for me.

I let them know that i am a potential candidate for hire. If they treat a candidate this way BEFORE they are hired, i don't want to be an employee AFTER they are hired.

She didn't even hesitate, she just said: "Thanks, goodbye"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Hey Kyle, 

i've gone from a very "desperate" attitude, to a very "aware", attitude now.


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> there was another facility that i really was interested in. Lakeland, Florida. I was surprised to even receive a phone call from them. They pulled the same s*** as Stanford University.
> 
> They said they wanted to see me in person, but *it would have to be at my own expense. *Stanford and Alta Bates was a very valuable lesson. And in a way? I'm glad it happened - Florida is even further away than CA for me.
> 
> I let them know that i am a potential candidate for hire. If they treat a candidate this way BEFORE they are hired, i don't want to be an employee AFTER they are hired.
> 
> She didn't even hesitate, she just said: "Thanks, goodbye"..


Ugg...you're a PA, right? Is it an employer or employee market right now?

Many medic friends are trying for PA school, so I assume there is demand.

It still sucks to be treated like a commodity.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's always the little details that **** you over in the end...what a morning


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

KyleInSTL said:


> Ugg...you're a PA, right? Is it an employer or employee market right now?
> 
> Many medic friends are trying for PA school, so I assume there is demand.
> 
> It still sucks to be treated like a commodity.


Sadly, i'm a radiology PA, this is something that was phased out many years ago, due to (physician) interns getting upset that they had to go through "years of college", while we had "hands on" training. They didn't care that SOME of the PA's already had an extensive knowledge in general medicine, and radiology background to begin with.

Thus, if we don't have employment as a radiology PA (basically doing s** jobs that the radiologists don't want to do.), we can fall back on our regular imaging skills, i.e., x-ray, ultrasound, MRI, CTscan, etc.

Either way, the demand in general is pretty low - thanks to those gawd damn schools saturating the market, "selling the dream", and putting out inexperienced graduates willing to work for nothing. (causing a possible lawsuit), Versus paying for highly trained candidates.


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Sadly, i'm a radiology PA, this is something that was phased out many years ago, due to (physician) interns getting upset that they had to go through "years of college", while we had "hands on" training. They didn't care that SOME of the PA's already had an extensive knowledge in general medicine, and radiology background to begin with.
> 
> Thus, if we don't have employment as a radiology PA (basically doing s** jobs that the radiologists don't want to do.), we can fall back on our regular imaging skills, i.e., x-ray, ultrasound, MRI, CTscan, etc.
> 
> Either way, the demand in general is pretty low - thanks to those gawd damn schools saturating the market, "selling the dream", and putting out inexperienced graduates willing to work for nothing. (causing a possible lawsuit), Versus paying for highly trained candidates.


Ouch...that blows. Sorry. I didn't realize there were different flavors.

Keep spirits up!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The only field i'm seeing that's in high demand is actually nursing, and CNA (certified nursing assistant) programs.

This, too, is sham in my opinion. They take a good nurse, burn her out, drag them through the mud, for little pay - depending on if the facility is union or non-union.

Then patients complain that their nurse wasn't "cheerful" "didn't laught at my jokes", "friendly", etc. The patient has no idea what nurses/LVN/CNA's have to deal with behind the scenes.

I went to a customer service seminar - (we had to, it was mandatory), and the Vice President said: "I know that many of you are working 16+ hours a day, plus being on-call, etc.,* but remember it's not about you, it's about the patient.."*

that's when i damn near hit the ceiling. I had to get up and leave for a few mins., before returning. And after returning, i just tuned out.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

wow..

recruiters say anything to make a buck?

This recruiter tried to place me in a "Tucson" AZ, and i found out it was actually in Nogales, AZ. When i interviewed with the manager, she said "it's just a border town".. 

I asked if there was housing available.. "Yeah, several miles away in a hotel where it's "safer". :|

OK.. I refused the job after finding out the recruiter lied her a** off about it being in Tucson.

A week later i find out that Nogales is a drug trafficking/arms/illegal aliens. They're well-known for their "tunnels" built underground to run their drugs, people and guns.

Last year - i think it was 4 or 6 americans were shot execution style while sitting in their truck. This happened 5/24/2014.

I checked on Indeed.com.. That position is still open, but to make it more attractive, they're saying that the location is now in Phoenix, AZ..:blank


----------



## Omgblood

They found a big bag of meth at work. Shows what kind of people I work with. God I ****ing hate work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I don't know if this recruiter is as fake as the rest - we'll see..

she IS from CA.. that's another red flag..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Omgblood said:


> They found a big bag of meth at work. Shows what kind of people I work with. God I ****ing hate work.


Wow!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This shift is really dragging, I want to get outside for a spell & enjoy the weather


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Damn, and i thought she was "different" nurses/females are all the same. They are kind to your face, but will either stab you in the back - or desert you. First to run.

I had met this AA (african american) nursing student at a hospital i had just left. 

Apparently, my standard references were playing phone tag with the recruiters. this one recruiter calls me up in a panic, after 5 mins. saying she couldn't get my standard references but she could use a nurse.

The two nurses i had befriended in my 2 years that i worked at that hospital, would either not come to the phone, nor would return my phone calls.

Then this AA nursing student and i were texting later on. I texted her telling her how frustrating it was to get these nurses to help me with references. She suddenly stopped texting -as if I was going to ask her for help. How the f***k can i get a reference from a nursing student.. Really?

The most cowardly motherf****s i've ever known in my entire life..


----------



## intheshadows

First shift after a week off.. More bull****.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm thinking about becoming an Uber driver. My boyfriend did it before he was hired as a consultant - and he made more money than i do now. :$

unfortunately, there are no med/dental benefits, but to be hospitalized in THIS town? i'd rather stick to my preventive medicine anyway.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This is also ironic. My boyfriend is a consultant at a company here in town. They're pretty "low key", but have several million dollars worth of revenue.

They've also made him part of the hiring process. Lo and Behold, some of the HR people from the hospital that i just resigned from - submitted resumes to his company - looking for work.

It's so weird seeing these folks resumes - and how these people describe themselves. I know them, their work habits, their lying/backstabbing and politics..

Thus, a lot of folks from that hospital that did a lot of hiring/firing/politics - will now be in the same boat that i'm in right now. 

But what's even more ironic? I have input on whether they get hired or not.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I have a revenge fantasy every once in a while of how those females from Stanford University treated me.

One day, i'd like to be in charge of hiring/firing - just as they were, and have THEM in the hot seat. I'd like fake a wonderful interview, just as they did me - then drop their as***..

Just as they did me. But then again. It's time to move on.. they aren't worth my brain time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I really have a problem with this recruiter. I truly do not believe they are submitting "just me".. thus, when they call me up with a job opportunity, they're calling up about 20 more people for the same damn job.

Either that, or it's a job no one else wants.

This one recruiter from CA just made me want to give up. She told me i had a phone interview at *2:45 *with a hospital in Berkeley,CA. * 3:45* comes around, no phone call.

She puts me on hold, tells me to sit tight by the phone, they should be calling me "momentarily". 4:45, 5:00.. She sends me emails showing me the housing, and medical benefits. * 5:45* comes by.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm "hanging tight" for 3 hours... and i finally send her an email. She calls and says she has to go pick up her son. For 3 hours, i could have done quite a few things, but here i am "hanging tight"..

I was pissed.. I raise my voice asking her: "If they treat me like this as a candidate - how are they going to treat me as an employee?"

This b** turns around and says: "I don't appreciate your tonen of voice, and *I don't think i want to continue this conversation if you're going to raise your voice at me.*"

Oh, so you THINK because you have the power to dangle possible jobs in the face of the unemployed, that you can just treat us like dirt - and not be angry??

I was floored. We worked through that crap, she wound up apologizing.

And yeah.. at 7:00 p.m. - *4 hours and 15 mins. later? *someone calls from the hospital, Acting confused and asking me why i wasn't in CA - in person - at 2:45. They were full of s****.. Obviously, they already had an internal candidate, and were playing stupid and hung up.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

But, I still can't get over the fact that it's coming to this. Some of the antics of these recruiters are basically them desperately trying to keep their jobs, themselves.

They truly are not in the seat of power.. they're worried about their own job security, and will say, or do anything to keep their jobs as well.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and now, the client decides - after standing me up 2x already - that they want to do a skype interview. 

Okay, I know beggars can't be choosey.. but i am nobody's beggar. THEY may think so, but no.

A medical contractor position is only for 3 months. This is why, we interview by phone, do our job and get the hell out.

These people had me waiting by the phone last friday for more than 3 hours. After 4 1/2 hours they called me up and said: "Oh, i thought you were supposed to be here in person."

"No, I'm in New Mexico"

"Oh, well, we'll have to call the staffing agency, thanks goodbye"..

Then yesterday? They were supposed to interview me again? They never called. 

I found out these are physicians? Thus, this is probably the reason for the arrogance.

They screwed up twice, and now want to reach out to me on their terms. 

No, i'm done. And the recruiter should have the "where-with-all" to tell them, "Just stop it already." but it's obvious she just wants a commission.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and Whidbey Island.. those creeps. 

The recruiter sends me a bulletin asking to have me resubmitted. They put me through 3 damn interviews - then blew me off.

Now apparently, they REALLY need the help. They now have lost 2 more employees. I wonder what's going on over there? And they are now scrambling to get someone in to fill the positions.

I told them i would go in as a temp.. not permanent. They already blew me off the first time. I'm not jumping through hoops for them to do that to me again.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

maybe i'm just being picky? which i doubt? but today is just not my day to be f**** with..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It seems to me they could have simply given us the hours & had someone come in from other stores to do the paperwork while she is on vacation time rather than hire someone given how tight hours are as things stand. It's not a big deal now but it will be in a month doubtless


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Work can go to f**k off land today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's so slow & I'm so tired, I just wanna go home & lay around


----------



## mcmuffinme

My co-workers only like me when I'm on benzos.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

At least it's Friday. I hate this place so much.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I have another contract.

I will be working with the Winnebago Native American Tribes. 

But it sure as hell beats working with these folks here in Mexico.. they are "ornery" just because they are the majority here. No other reason. And that arrogance...:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I feel foolish, because i was always waking up with "impending doom", or "fear" because i didn't have a job. My boyfriend felt as though i should just relax for a bit - but i couldn't.

I paid for that. I made my own hell. I came off vacation on 1/25 and got a job offer on 3/18. That means i put myself through hell - for 1.75 months. Basically 2 months.

Everytime i was rejected, or a recruiter basically screwed me, i blamed myself. I thought that folks from the other job had put out a bulletin: *"Don't hire this person because we don't like her."

*This was all in my head. One of the recruiters called back and told me that a few of my references wanted me back at that hospital. What was even funnier one of the surgeons told me SO that "Christus will welcome her back with open arms."

It's amazing what we think of ourselves - and the contrasting reality of other people's observations.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

2 months.. it felt like 2 years. 

I didn't realize it was such a short time until i had looked it up in my journal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 visits in a few days by the area manager & he is by the book so it's been a bit tense for me. I hate by the book people at any job, sometimes bent rules benefit everyone, especially in specific circumstances


----------



## mcmuffinme

I have a stupid, stupid co-worker who is stupidly jealous of an event proposal I wrote that I was assigned to write. She sent out a mass text accusing me of making executive decisions over the entire group. She's all competitive with me, and it's really annoying. She was trying to laugh off how she sometimes comes off as 'aggressive' when she doesn't mean to, but she totally DOES mean to be confrontational.

I was almost having fun with this project. It was for charity. I was excited to get vendors and entertainment and bring in the volunteer organizations, but she ruined it for me. I just feel alone. I don't want to work with people. I hate her for doing this. 

She's such a stupid b---. I took extra benzos because of her. She's literally exacerbating my dependence on benzos. I f---ing hate this c---. I hope she gets decapitated by a snow plow on christmas eve, and her family makes strawberry red snowmen out of the snow left behind, and they laugh and never even remember who she was because they don't care to because she's an awful person. F--- this loser person. This is why I hate working. F--- your ego! F--- you!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i can't believe i sat there in this interview and actually heard her say this:

"You know, it's sad you're not asian. I really like our asian employees. They all get along, and they all know each other! They're like family the moment they meet. They all go out together, party together, hang out together, and they don't criticize each other."

It was then, i knew my chances for work at that university were blown.

Yes, asian DO criticize each other (not openly), and not all of them "get along" - what you have lady - is solidarity". Especially if they come from the same damn town or city.

(don't believe me that they don't "get along"? put a korean in the room with a japanese, and see what happens.)

They are here in the US and they damn well better "get along", so they won't have to deal with a multicultural environment - and feel like fish out of water. 

And yeah, they won't demand higher wages, will pool their sources. Thus, that's another benefit to your cheap a** university.

And excuse me for being experienced and asking for a reasonable wage, when this "asian" as you like to put it - is willing to work for $20 less an hour.


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i can't believe i sat there in this interview and actually heard her say this:
> 
> "You know, it's sad you're not asian. I really like our asian employees. They all get along, and they all know each other! They're like family the moment they meet. They all go out together, party together, hang out together, and they don't criticize each other."
> 
> It was then, i knew my chances for work at that university were blown.
> 
> Yes, asian DO criticize each other (not openly), and not all of them "get along" - what you have lady - is solidarity". Especially if they come from the same damn town or city.
> 
> (don't believe me that they don't "get along"? put a korean in the room with a japanese, and see what happens.)
> 
> They are here in the US and they damn well better "get along", so they won't have to deal with a multicultural environment - and feel like fish out of water.
> 
> And yeah, they won't demand higher wages, will pool their sources. Thus, that's another benefit to your cheap a** university.
> 
> And excuse me for being experienced and asking for a reasonable wage, when this "asian" as you like to put it - is willing to work for $20 less an hour.


In response, "that's an interesting perspective that I'll be sharing with the EEOC after our discussion. How do you spell your name again? "


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

KyleInSTL said:


> In response, "that's an interesting perspective that I'll be sharing with the EEOC after our discussion. How do you spell your name again? "


What's even worse? I didn't have this on tape.:blank

Well, at least i know SOMEONE got a job.

And what's so ironic? When they posted the position there was this disclaimer of saying they_ "encourage females and minorities to apply".._


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Looks like that guy that taped the SAE fraternity on the bus in Oklahoma had some serious camera skills with his cell phone. They didn't even know they were being taped!

Wish i could have done that at THIS university.


----------



## SofaKing

Just the threat would have been entertainment.


----------



## feels

Today was crazy. One of my coworkers got way behind on grill and he just bailed at one point and everyone just kind of had to jump in and take care of it. Reminded me of those episodes of Kitchen Nightmares where they just call off service cause the chef is like, "**** it". I knew when they scheduled him for grill it was going to be an interesting day. He kind of gets on everyone's nerves but I felt bad for the dude. 

Tomorrow some big wigs are coming in and I'm nervous. They're gonna quiz us on these brainwashing definitions we have to memorize and crap. I mean, I love this job but it can get kind of ridiculous sometimes. One of my managers said these people expect us to greet them and ask them questions and ****. Like, I just wanna do my job and not have to pretend to be somebody I'm not. I'm not ashamed of being quiet/introverted. I've really opened up around my coworkers but strangers put me back in my shell. Just let me stay there pls.


----------



## feels

So, the important higher up people came into work today. I was so nervous but I tried to be polite and introduce myself. Didn't talk to 'em much beyond that. But nobody really did. They were too busy evaluating the place. They didn't like what they saw. It was very nitpick-y though. Like, I'll listen to what they have to say and be conscious about it and improve it, but at the same time it's like "**** 'em". They told my managers they really liked me, tho, and that I seemed very cheerful. :b I was just in a really good mood.


----------



## millyxox

9 hour shift tomorrow. Definitely gonna treat myself to a movie by myself tomorrow after that long shift. 

Let's do this! I can do it


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

one of the recruiters from another agency emailed me saying they had two job options. 

Then suddenly, there's an email from her supervisor stating the 2 job offers have been "recalled"..

I know i start work next week. But after all the rejection i've experienced in the last 2 months? I can't help but take it personally.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

even as i pack my bags/boxes to go to my next assignment - there's this voice in my head saying:

"I don't see why you're packing all of this s***, you're not going to make it in that job anyway. I'll give it a day.. maybe until the end of the week - if that.

You're replacing someone else who didn't cut it anyway - and she was from New York.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

So far, in this business, i've noticed a lot of folks from New York or New Jersey have problems with other people and cultures.

For one, i'm surprised at how they are quick to bully - yet when you "come back" at them - they're the first ones to go crying to others, and playing the victim.


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> even as i pack my bags/boxes to go to my next assignment - there's this voice in my head saying:
> 
> "I don't see why you're packing all of this s***, you're not going to make it in that job anyway. I'll give it a day.. maybe until the end of the week - if that.
> 
> You're replacing someone else who didn't cut it anyway - and she was from New York.


I hope it does work out...hopefully, it'll delay dealing with your recruiters.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That's 2 mistakes today, I wonder how bad my numbers will be a shift change, what's more I wonder what the 3rd mistake of the day will be


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

KyleInSTL said:


> I hope it does work out...hopefully, it'll delay dealing with your recruiters.


Thanks K!


----------



## IcedOver

Any opinion on this? Whenever I make a glaring mistake at work, I get very anxious and down on myself. This was with our most valued client. I supervise the project. I was sent an updated Excel sheet with actions to take on certain people on our list. I was told on the sheet on 3/9 to delay calling this person until 3/16. However, since most of the entries above and below this person said to remove them, I just removed this person from our list instead of putting in a delay. As a result, the person never was called when they should have been called 11 days ago. 

I send the updated list to the client each day, and he did not notice that that person was missing. Today he sent an action form and simply mentioned on it to remove that person. He didn't mention that he was disappointed that we had not called him, although it is an issue no doubt. Since I've been supervising this study, I don't recall any instance like this. I don't know whether I should e-mail him that I just realized I accidentally deleted him, say I'm sorry and ask if he wants me to call him, or just leave it and hope it's not as big a deal as I'm making it out to be. I'm really bummed about this.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, if you said it's an "issue", don't you think it should be addressed. You're not only dealing with a "name on a spread sheet", there's a human attached to that name, if i'm correct?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Here i am "personalizing" a situation with my recruiter. She sent an email stating that there were 2 job opportunities.

then another email was sent "recalling the position"..

I thought, they basically think i'm a loser and didn't want me to have the job. so I spent about an hour putting myself down.

I soon received an email the next morning stating they had sent the "recall" email by mistake, and of course could not retract it - and would i still be interested in either position.

silly me..


----------



## feels

So today I had to travel to another Chipotle location to make chips and taco shells. Our fryer broke and we had two catering orders due plus the things we needed for the evening. I loaded up my little Honda civic with two big boxes of tortilla chips, 9 hotel pans, stuff for the fryer, oil, limes. It was crazy my little car felt so weighed down. I had a lot of fun, though. It was stressful loading, then unloading, then loading everything again, but it was a nice change. It was also neat to meet all the people at the other location. My managers were so happy with me and appreciative. Made me feel good. :b


----------



## Omgblood

God I hate work.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I don't like vCards


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

they've fingerprinted me, and now i have to wait for them to clear me. 

If there was a "back ground check" for all of the wild fantasies i've had in my head? Then i think I would never get a job..


----------



## Reckoner7

I started a new job yet I have nothing to do as I have no desk, PC, email yet so I sit there alot of the time doing nothing most of the time unless my manager gives me a small task to do which I have to make last for the whole day. Sometimes I get left alone so the only one in my department in that day so I can't ask anybody for help or what to do next, in those instances should I just go home?
I feel bad for going home early if I did as my manager might have a go at me or think im lazy, but what else should I do, just sit there?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

80% awkward encounters with customers today


----------



## nubly

If you can't control your titties then don't stand so close.


----------



## will22

Offered to "help" a fellow computer technician that doesn't know me well. Broke the motherboard he's responsible for. Not a good start with this guy :afr


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

nubly said:


> If you can't control your titties then don't stand so close.


:um

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wow, some PA from the ER came over and started talking s*** about the contractor they had just fired two weeks ago.

Okay, she wore spandex tights with a big tee shirt every day to work.. and yeah, she weighed over #350 - and looked like "Rodney Dangerfield".. but still!

It broke my heart to hear this PA saying she sucked, etc., I couldn't believe it. I'm sure he sucks too in some areas of his "expertise".

They stood there talking crap.. i excused myself and walked out of the room. She's still a fellow-contractor.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

How would you like it if someone fired you on your f****king birthday.

It was her birthday, And they laughed behind her back as she left. 

She brought in a strawberry shortcake to share with the other techs - and they fired her. It's not like she needed the money. But job are so scarce - employers can be as malicious as they want to be and get away with it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I know when i left Rifle, CO, they probably had a f***king party.

Just like they did every Friday the mormon director would leave to go to Idaho to see his fiance.

They called it the *"Scott's Away" *party. Every Friday they had it.. And they would grin in his face every Monday as if they did nothing wrong behind his back. F****king females.

Every Friday i would come in and want to throw up.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

And *"Scott" *did exactly what they wanted.. They had me "let go" before my 90 days was up.. They all planned it maliciously, and deliberately. Just as they did those wild parties they had when he left every Friday.

I knew what they were up to, so i was already packed - but it hurt just the same.

And that "Echo" tech that looked like Peter Pettigrew from Harry Potter? She was the ring leader.. I hope she falls down on her damn face and corrects that big a*** overbite she had.

trifling hoe..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Jeezus, she looks just like him!!

I might have been "let go"? That b***h? Well.. she's got far more problems than i do..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's always the little things


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

made it through this week. I can't believe it's Friday. Tomorrow i'm going to sleep until my hearts content - with a smile because i deserve it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This chick from New Mexico/Mexico.. No matter where i go in this world, that state follows me.

Now that i've gotten away from it, i didn't realize that i'm not the only one who's encountered people from that area, and try to get away from them.

They talk constantly. For no reason. Then if you're in a work environment? They follow you around while talking. If you're in a room, or at your desk doing your job? Here they come! Lips flapping a mile a minute.

What's worse? They don't seem to notice this?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

She finally became offended when i said: "I have no time to be sitting here 'yacking', i really need to get some work done."

She countered that i only had 4 patients to see - which means, for the time being? she wanted someone to talk to.

I just can't with these people.. They move slow, talk too much, and cause a lot of problems - then turn right around and try to tell everyone - "they had nothing to do with it."

This morning, there she was - giving "report" or gossiping. To the boss - of all people. 

I sat there listening to her, and thought.. my gawd.. it's just like being back in New Mexico/Mexico.. they just don't know when to shut the hell up! 

What's worse, she's not that intelligent - thus, she gossips according to her low level of thinking - which can be quite damaging to other employees reputations.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I bet that she talks in her sleep too!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

We could totally get fired for all of that, better to work alone


----------



## Perkins

I really dodged a bullet by not getting that Macy's job. Working there would've sucked worse than Target.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm usually anxious during the weekends when i'm off work. Friday night, i'm okay..

Saturday night, i'm kind of "thinking about work, then Sunday night.. it's on..

Anxiety sets in..


----------



## feels

I've loved this job but I feel like it's time for a change. I doubt I'll quit anytime soon but I'm kind of getting sick of all of it. I've noticed myself getting more b*tchy and talking back to my managers. Seems like most of them are getting ****tier at their jobs the more they get promoted and I'm just kind of over it. Half the time they just complain about how behind they are instead of just ****ing doing their job. It's like hey shut up and work and stop wasting time whining.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Turns out there was enough ink in the printer for those sheets but my thinking that there wasn't resulted in me learning how to look up and print it on the till computer so that's good to know


----------



## feels

My least favorite person ever is on grill once again today. Lol is this just like some kind of nightmare I have to keep reliving?? He's horrible yet they keep scheduling him for this position. Last time he was on I stopped making chips and ****ing did his job for him. He didn't even say, "Thanks for the help". He was just like, "You almost done with chips?" ...:wife


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 responsible drunks this morning as my first 2 customers. Both took cabs cause they knew they weren't good to drive. Both smelled like clouds of liquor, one was a regular, glad he did the responsible thing


----------



## feels

There's this one dude that comes in to work a lot and he's just as cute as can be. Wish I knew more about him. He seems so shy but when I'm on cash he always gives me a high five and I just wanna squeeze him.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I'm off today from my fulltime job,watch me come back in tomorrow and find no prep work done at all. I always feel like I'm getting screwed over here


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Coworker said a pink haired gal that came in the other day asked about me last night, I wonder if she'll come back again


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't know if that guy just silently farted or if he walked in smelling like that but either way it's absolutely disgusting, we need a bottle of air freshener in here


----------



## typemismatch

Damn, we got ultra HD video conferencing now. I kind of liked it when it was fuzzy.


----------



## feels

Omg cute little shy guy came in again today and asked me my name. He works at a gas station nearby and he said he'll give me a free hot-dog or whatever I want if I ever stop by. Imma comp his meal if he comes in tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I want to have an office one day. With a door that closes.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

she dumps on me, and she knows it annoys me all to hell.

what's worse, she doesn't do it in person, she sends people into my room wth a sh**t load of paperwork.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and that gawd damn chick from Mexico/New Mexico will not shut that pie hole if it meant the firing squad.

One minute she's pissed at me because i keep our conversation short - if not shorter, without trying to be insulting. In front of everyone else, she puts on a show of "being professional".. but when there's no one else to talk to.. here she comes.

She can't help herself. Last night when i was in the locker room at our gym - there was about 5 or 6 of them - all of them fat. My gawd the "chatter" was nonstop and banal. She can't help herself i think it's cultural.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This morning when i came in, there she was ready to talk, i took a bee-line for my room.

Then as the day wore on, she complained to others that i don't like her. It's the same mentality, and bullsh**t that i thought i left behind in NM/Mexico.. 

It's not that i don't like her? But i stay the hell away from people who MUST talk, gossip, backstab, and manipulate. Have a bunch of females around like her? Then, no..

I don't like her, or anyone else who carries themselves in such low fashion.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The sun brings godo vibes in people and it also brought me a free mixer 6ixer to try out today. Good stuff!


----------



## intheshadows

Same old garbage.


----------



## feels

Comped little shy dude's meal and the next day he brought me free snacks from the gas station lol. He's a sweetheart. There was also this little older man who I made three burritos for and he was super sweet. Told the cashier to give him a BOGO card and he said that I was the best. :3 I like giving out things to nice customers. All the ****ty ones can go to hell, though.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp!

i'm learning not be anxious when the mexican chick acts out.

It's the same geographic mentality. "If you don't like me? i'm going to *MAKE *you like me. And if i can't *MAKE* you like me? Then i when sling some serious mud, form a posse to get people to hate you as much as i hate you, and we will try to run you out."

Well, it worked in New Mexico/Mexico.. But i doubt if it's going to work here. Why? Because her culture is not the majority here.

And what's worse? Her reputation speaks for itself.


----------



## Omgblood

They found a crackpipe in the mens bathroom at work and drug tested a lot of people— I was one of them. I'm completely clean, however, just irritated. God I hate the social aspects of work so much..


----------



## feels

Was having one of those days where I just wanted to strangle every customer. It's crazy how much my mood can impact my performance and social ability. I can either make everyone like me or send out some really bad vibes.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay, i'm bored.. yes.. but i STILL do not want to go back to work tomorrow, or *EVER!!!!*


----------



## nitepaws

*while looking into my bosses eyes and smiling*
"(im going to ****ing kill myself)"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if my manager rearranged the way I setup the new products we got last week


----------



## Cam1

Starting a new job tomorrow. Was pretty awkward on the phone with the guy who hired me. Started off well, but instead of telling me "you got the job" or something like that, he just asked "Do you have any questions?". Wasn't sure how to react. Paused for like 5 seconds and was like "so I'm good to start?". Could hear his voice almost laugh at that. Well, gotta get my *** out of bed at 5:00 AM tomorrow and go in. I hope I won't create some reason to no-show in the morning. Really desperate for work.

Has anyone ever done groundskeeping work of any kind? This will be at a golf course. Not really sure what to expect.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Has anyone ever been confronted about their internet usage at work?


----------



## meandernorth

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Has anyone ever been confronted about their internet usage at work?


No. We had all signed a very clear Computer Usage policy. Most sites were blocked and those that weren't were limited to breaks and lunch. If you found a way around the blocks, it was probably a good idea to have your personal items packed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's annoying having to promote the customer celebration program, you ask but 90% of people say no they don't want it


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Count your ****in cash before you come in to buy & have some respect, don't just throw it on the counter and expect me to do it for and if you do make sure it's more than enough


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No credit for the things I do right but a little warning about not ID'ing or pressing the customer benefit program which most people don't want when you do ask, meanwhile my manager has made the same mistake twice with regard to not notifying us about sales that are on so we can print tags but I doubt she'll hear so much as a single word about that


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

The worst part of work, is when you have no work to do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to remember to circle the contest on the receipts


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Oh man, this guy at work is going to get us both into so much trouble. He's an introvert just like myself. Upon meeting him, we hit it off right away.

The moment he and i see each other, we go straight over to my room and talk about our day, the weekend, etc.

Those females are getting pissed about it. When he has to sit with them, he hardly says ANYTHING AT ALL.. 

They've definitely noticed him when he and i are together. One of them came up and said to him: "I have never seen you talk so much to one person the whole time you've been here."


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

One of the females was describing him to me. She said: "Yeah, he's an *invert* just like you, so you two should get along pretty well.

:lol

"invert".. They've never heard a person use the term "introvert" or "extrovert" until i showed up..


----------



## feels

Today was awesome. We all got to sit down after morning prep and eat before we opened. It rarely happens because everything takes so long. Put me in a really good mood, though. I feel so close to all my coworkers that it makes me wonder how the **** I'm ever gonna leave this place.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i went to the grocery store to buy food..

i left a job of 2-3 years to start traveling again. I'm afraid that whenever i buy food or household goods that i am being too confident that i will be working for the next few weeks. I'm afraid that i might show up to work some morning, and they'll say - hey! we've found a full time tech, and we don't need you any more.

I'm only there temporarily until they find a full time tech. They were discussing it this afternoon.


----------



## AussiePea

O-ring grooves will be my undoing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Oh, boy, 

One of the x-ray techs that works here as a traveler is an introvert. The moment we met, we hit it off right away.

Unfortunately, this has gotten back to the supervisor. The other male tech who prides himself on being "political" was a bit annoyed when my coworkers said they had never seen the quiet tech talking so much as long as he's been there.

That did cause a bit of feather ruffling.. oh well.. onward and upward.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was totally duped by a shoplifter and had the chance to confront him but he was just that little bit too far and working alone I couldn't leave the store unattended. How enraging that he got me like that the *******!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Secretaries day tomorrow! :yay


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

All day long for the past two days..

YACK YACK YACK YACK YACK.. when the quiet tech shows up, no one hardly has anything to say to him, except to tease him about coming over to my work area and chatting.

the one X-ray tech who's a constant smoker is also a constant talker.

He doesn't say much to me now until the rest of the personnel are gone. Otherwise, he "hangs" with them all day.

Today, i was kind of irritated and said: "Wow! you guys can TALK!"

He replied: "Yeah, they can talk".. "yeah, they can talk"..

Knowing full well, i included him in the bunch. He should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Omgblood

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> All day long for the past two days..


There's an accounting internship open at Kaiser Permanente and I have two days left to apply. What's it like to work in a hospital. Or is their accounting not done at the actual hospital


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Omgblood said:


> There's an accounting internship open at Kaiser Permanente and I have two days left to apply. What's it like to work in a hospital. Or is their accounting not done at the actual hospital


I've only worked in the Patient Care part of hospitals. But from what i gathered, the accounting department is the same as any office job. I'm not sure? But i think you'll get calls from, or have to deal with patients that have to pay their bills in person.


----------



## feels

Today one of my managers pulled me aside and said everyone thinks I'm doing an awesome job and that I could really go places with this company. He said that they want to hear me encouraging other people to get better and asking them questions. It made me really happy. I dunno how long I'll stay with this job but I love these people and I wanna kick *** while I'm here.


----------



## uziq

i would like for it to start raining


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I've found a place where i can buy LOTTERY TICKETS!! Granted i've never won any BIG BUCKS - ($83.00 was the highest i've ever won), but i can still dream..


----------



## millenniumman75

My coworker returns from a two-week vacation Monday.
I don't have extra work to do! :yay

I got a bit more overtime than usual, too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Always a mixed bag when I'm not working alone, a bit of the good, the bad, and the ugly


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

the sun is setting, now i can take that walk.

my windshield has a crack in it so i have to make time tomorrow to try to get this thing fixed. And of course, tomorrow i have a full schedule.


----------



## Reprise

My supervisor asked me where I want to be in 6 months time, I take it as, time to look for a new job


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Coming in today means I will have completed a 10 day stretch before I have a day off


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i think my downfall in my career is withdrawing from people that make fun of others that, backstab, gossip and manipulate.

What it comes down to is, this happens CONSTANTLY in this field. When they see you're not "in the clique".. they immediately go to the supervisor and say i'm not a team player.

What kind of team is that? backstabbing, is something i'm getting used to.. but the "laughing out loud" at people really gets on my tits.


----------



## feels

In about 3 months I might be starting on the track to become a kitchen manager. :3 I love that I've grown this much during my time here. With the raise that would come with it I might be able to even get my own apartment with my boyfriend. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have no right to feel annoyed about what I'm being asked to do now, I just got too used to things being slack


----------



## Smallfry

Titles, tags and keywords not up to scratch SEO sucks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if I'll get in trouble for not cleaning the wine price racks


----------



## jlscho03

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wonder if I'll get in trouble for not cleaning the wine price racks


Haha! Yesterday I was on cleaning duty with a co-worker and we both forgot completely! I told her and she was like, "Sh. Just don't tell anyone." And we didn't get in trouble :clap That's how that's done! (But in all seriousness I had completely forgotten)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

we had a kid with down syndrome that needed to be x-rayed. The mother said the kid was uncontrollable and would not cooperate.

I held the child and sang to him very softly as i did most of the little kids that i had to raise several years ago.

The kid fell asleep, and we did a full set of X-rays on him with no problem. Everyone at work was very impressed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Poor night for sampling, hopefully tomorrow is better



jlscho03 said:


> Haha! Yesterday I was on cleaning duty with a co-worker and we both forgot completely! I told her and she was like, "Sh. Just don't tell anyone." And we didn't get in trouble :clap That's how that's done! (But in all seriousness I had completely forgotten)


I didn't get in trouble either, I just told my manager what I got done & said I'd continue with the rest that day


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well,

looks like i damned myself the moment i opened my mouth. I seem to forget, females who brag about their age usually wind up getting embarrassed when someone whom they THINK is younger is actually their age.

or older...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The new supervisor, who is a female "napoleon" (very small, likes to tell people what to do - versus getting in there and doing the job.)

Well, she looked like a shriveled up 60+ year old. She made this huge intro of saying: "Well, i believe you're in your late 20's, but C., I'm 50----(+) years old"

She sat there and smiled and waited for the "fake" compliments to fall upon her.. I just said: "You and i are the same age." Her face turned red, then she started spouting.. 'Well, i don't wear make up or'.. 

My reply: "Neither do I".. and she knew it.

After that whenever she sees me, she doesn't talk unless she ABSOLUTELY has to..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This chick basically dismisses me whenever she sees me in the hall. I've even said "hi" to her, and she barely answers. If she answered at all.

When her son needed X-rays, and i walked in to help run the films, she looked at me at smiled for the first time - why? because the b***ch needed something.

I treated her professionally, and went my merry way. She was not happy.


----------



## calichick

the people at my work are









:blank

The women at my work are 







:|



3-4 guys are 



:boogie



My mind when those guys aren't there 


:mum


I f***ing hate most of the women in my department. No I f***ing hate the 2 women who sit next to me. they f***ing bore the s*** out of me with baby and mortgage talk want to rip my ears out half the time. Why can't I be next to attractive men like at my last job? It was fun talking about d***s and fellatio and stuff. That's the diff between girl talk and boy talk.

Women can talk about pacifiers 23 hours a day, they like to suck the fun out of ANYTHING remotely interesting. God almighty.

Girls, why must you be so boring? I know society expects it of you but...it's detracting from my happiness more than need be.


----------



## AussiePea

5 days until my next work adventure to Italy. Excited/nervous.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder how much of that gongshow of product we got last night still needs putting away


----------



## tea111red

wtf. i'm tired of being asked to work these loooong hrs. they're so suffocating and i run out of things to say w/ the people i help. i don't know how people can be such good talkers and yap all day. i can't even fake it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

THAT was an interesting conversation.

The PA they had "contracted" with 3 years ago was actually hired to teach another one whom they hired "full time" and cheaper. The problem? The guy they hired wasn't certified in GYN. 

Apparently, it was secretly told that they didn't want to hire another "contractor" that was black. period.. Though she was smarter, had only one certification. She was better than the white full timer - and had to teach him.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

so they interviewed me over the phone. I had over 6 certifications, reviewed across the boards as extremely efficient + great teacher..

They hired me after the interview. when i showed up, i noticed them looking nervously at each other. 

they figured because i was articulate, highly intelligent, highly certified, well educated - that i was white. How could they even make that deduction when the last white guy they hired couldn't even pass the basic board certifications??


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Now, they plan to have me "the contractor" teach their next candidate.

This candidate, they are "concerned" about because she doesn't have certain certifications. I have literally blown everyone they have hired in the past out of the water. They would take 1 1/2 hours to do their exams.

But because i was trained in a high skilled facility, i can perform an exam in 20 mins.

They know that if i leave, everything will go to sh** again. But hey, that's what you get when you hire based on color..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm getting the f***k out of there before that s*** takes place. If they hire that candidate - then they can eat that candidate. He's cheaper - so you get what you pay for.


----------



## TryingMara

Not looking forward to things going back to normal Monday. Nervous about another mistake I made.


----------



## Omgblood

I hate work. I hate the people there.


----------



## i suck at life

ugh! its not my fault u didnt check the schedule! i friggin requested these flippin days off!
jeeeeeez


----------



## Skeletra

I have a migraine, and I have the late shift tomorrow.
Knowing myself I'll still have a migraine tomorrow.
I can't let my boss know, since I can push trough them, and I don't want her to think I can't handle the job, or that I'm in any way too crippled to earn a half time position when the time comes, but I really don't want to go. The screaming kids who can't get the toys they want, the horribly bright lights, counting the ****ing cash register at the end of the day X(. Ugh! Not looking forwards to tomorrow.
I could trade with the other extra, but I feel like doing that, I'll admit to being weak and worthless.
Also I need the money.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wow!

i can't believe there are people on this site that don't work - yet sit here on their computers waiting to be "stimulated" by e-debates?

They can sit there and bang the sh**t out of the computer keys.. and type a good game. yet, if you met this person, they wouldn't have the balls to say s**t if it was in their cereal.

It still seems daunting when i've seen a member start posting at about 7:00 a.m., I might make a post after a hard days work, and working out at about 8:30 p.m. then said member will immediately post trying to start a debate. (Which i basically don't bother to read, and move on with a thread that's more insightful.)

Well, if you have all day to sit there on your well-fed behind waiting for "stimuli" - through the computer, then you can go out find a job and get paid for it too. 

There's your "stimulus package"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

sorry,

posted that elsewhere @ another section, just a few posts down from a debater that can't hold a job, yet sits there looking for something to argue about.


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Wow!
> 
> i can't believe there are people on this site that don't work - yet sit here on their computers waiting to be "stimulated" by e-debates?
> 
> They can sit there and bang the sh**t out of the computer keys.. and type a good game. yet, if you met this person, they wouldn't have the balls to say s**t if it was in their cereal.
> 
> It still seems daunting when i've seen a member start posting at about 7:00 a.m., I might make a post after a hard days work, and working out at about 8:30 p.m. then said member will immediately post trying to start a debate. (Which i basically don't bother to read, and move on with a thread that's more insightful.)
> 
> Well, if you have all day to sit there on your well-fed behind waiting for "stimuli" - through the computer, then you can go out find a job and get paid for it too.
> 
> There's your "stimulus package"..


Lol...I like your style.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope we don't get another gongshow order tomorrow


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

KyleInSTL said:


> Lol...I like your style.


Why, thank you!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i was asked to extend on this contract.

it's scary.. they said i was a "breath of fresh air, regarding customer service, exam times, helping in other departments, and a "can do attitude"..

okay.. i have at the back of my mind: "Watch these mofo's start getting catty.. regarding social skills."..


----------



## Astrofreak6

even before i start work, bosses are already complaining!! Geezas.. Let me go!


----------



## Lucky Charms

Asked out coworker like an idiot, got rejected, will be working with her again soon in a small team environment. 

Gonna be so awkward. At least I learned the "don't poop where you eat" lesson at this job before I enter a permanent career.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i feel as though i should not trust her.

I came to this facility about 2 months ago. She was mean, and nasty when the supervisor was here. It was like dealing with a bunch of "mean girls"..

When the supervisor finally resigned, they didn't know what to do. They basically came to me and confessed that they were "mean" just to appease the supervisor. (what?)..

One of them in particular who was a real cut-throat, is now trying to be "extra chummy". She started parking her car next to mine in the parking lot every morning. I'm nobody's fool. I know they're making nice because recruiters have been calling asking them for a reference.

This morning, i decided i just couldn't deal.. So i parked my car elsewhere in the parking lot.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

She later started coming around to my office, making small talk, basically - curious about my social/personal/family life.

What i did, i decided to spin it. Thus, i asked her about her family life. She was not comfortable at all talking about that.

I learned something from this. If a person's own family doesn't trust them and stays as far away from them as possible - then i think that's a good sign that i shouldn't trust them either?

When she was being mean? it was just plain cruel. The backstabbing,manipulating, second guessing me, the running and telling. Telling me if i made a small mistake it was "okay".. yet, when she got around the supervisor - well, it wasn't okay..and it wasn't "so small"..

I understand about letting bygones be bygones.. that's fine and well, but you can't be that stupid to turn around and trust the very person who was so willing to laugh at you behind your back, and stab you in it too..

That's like trusting a preacher around a collection plate full of hundred dollar bills.


----------



## Blakey

Being an overnight security guard seems easy enough but the boredom of doing nothing...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Were you stoned or drunk last night when you closed? You put the receipts in the deposit envelope, left the cash in the till rack, and left your Ipod in the plastic bag rack


----------



## Jesterfari

Stare at me one more time...


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Damn it's already 2:30!
Time flies when you are always busy @ work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm just gonna sign papers "Batman" from now on.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it's Memorial Day.

it feels weird having a day off. But it felt so nice when i went to sleep last night.

The only draw back? It's been raining or misting all weekend I absolutely *LOVE IT* when it's cloudy, misty or raining. It's even better when there's a thunderstorm.

I was able to go to the park and take long, walks in solitude. It's almost like being in another world. there's not a lot of people out in these areas when it's a cloudy day. Everything seems more "hushed".. and you'll hear the water falling on, or fall off the leaves.

Now, today? the sun is coming out.. Arrrrgh!! Just Arrrrrrgh!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope I get on well with the new girl tomorrow


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

ugh I don't want to get up early tomorrow for work


----------



## TryingMara

Dread going in tomorrow, as usual. The end of the month is always the worst. Too much pressure.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

Neo said:


> Today's the last day I'll have in my office cubicle (moving to another floor, renovations, new cubes will be less private). Makes me quite sad.


same here but its more private for me now I love it. sorry yours is not private now


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> That's awesome  high walled cubes are the best. Where I am now is pretty bad, right next to the kitchen area. My hope is that since it's temporary my final season destination in Feb will be better.
> 
> Have a good week in your nice new cube


"final season destination"? Do you move every three months or something?


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> Haha! I'm not sure how 'season' got in there...that would be a nightmare.


Well, you're Neo; you can handle it .
You do know the special of the day before anyone right now anyway.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

Neo said:


> That's awesome  high walled cubes are the best. Where I am now is pretty bad, right next to the kitchen area. My hope is that since it's temporary my final destination in Feb will be better.
> 
> Have a good week in your nice new cube


awwww i'm also close to the kitchen lol that's funny and i hope your next destination is better and thanks have a good week too :smile2:


----------



## Smallfry

Was covering the office for friend today and boy did we have some issues. Had some neighbours calling up several times to complain about a domestic between our tenant and her boyfriend. They threatened if we didn't do anything they will call the police. Well i wasn't going to get involved so I told them I will pass their complaint onto my friend who is the manager. From what I understand the woman was being abusive to the guy but it could be just neighbours trying to get rid of her quickly. I do feel sorry for the woman as she's just been rehoused after leaving care. Now we have informed the social workers i wonder how they are going to deal with this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

When is the last time I worked with a gal? I...can't...remember...


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> :lol if only. My dual monitors are in direct view of the area. Not ideal when one wants to surf the net :lol
> 
> No food is actually served - it does have top of the line fridge/freezes and microwaves for ppl to use though. I don't - I tend to bring in sandwiches or go lunch with my french pal.
> 
> What do you usually have for lunch, J-maaaaan?


Cafeteria food - no fryers, only baking.

I had a Panini today.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

maybe i shouldn't have said it. okay, i'm glad i said it.

I told the acting manager that when the prior supervisor was there - they took on the role of being her *"flying monkeys." *Every time she opened her office door, there they went "flying" in there - tattling, backstabbing, gossiping.

I refused to do it, and it definitely backlashed. That supervisor would tell her flying monkeys to report any and everything i did in that department - and they gladly did it.

when i called A. on her sh**t regarding their behavior, she and the rest of them pointed fingers at each other. Typical. No one wanted to own up to the fact that they gladly participated in malicious behavior. Even laughing out loud some days.

Now that the supervisor resigned, they are treating me respectfully. But they will never gain my trust.

and i think that's what they really don't like.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

they are going to have to learn. That "Let bygones be bygones" crap doesn't work with everyone.

like some comedian once said:

Life is like a jar of jalepenos, what you "try" today, is going to burn your as*** tomorrow...


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

Neo said:


> Well, when I say kitchen it's what the company calls its 'fresh zone' where people just store their food, get water, microwave etc. The more social IT types gather, sit or stand around and :blah. Thankfully, headphones are allowed :lol
> 
> Is that similar to your work kitchen or do they actually sell food too.


same like yours lol and i'm having the same problem i can hear them talking by the kithen and its so annoying and i keep checking who's passing by me lol ugh so annoying! :serious:


----------



## calichick

The idiots at my work can't even get their dates straight.

Yesterday was not last week sweetie. I know you're 31 and all but it's way too young for you to have Alzheimer's, start preparing for old age or don't straight out lie to my face.

F***ing white bread fell out of the white bread tree too hard, knocked some sense right out of him.


----------



## jjj21

calichick said:


> The idiots at my work can't even get their dates straight.
> 
> Yesterday was not last week sweetie. I know you're 31 and all but it's way too young for you to have Alzheimer's, start preparing for old age or don't straight out lie to my face.
> 
> F***ing white bread fell out of the white bread tree too hard, knocked some sense right out of him.


Calichick- can you clear some messages in your inbox so I can send you a private message?


----------



## calichick

jjj21 said:


> Calichick- can you clear some messages in your inbox so I can send you a private message?


LOL you've never tried to send me a PM, how would you know my inbox is full?


----------



## calichick

Who is this @jjj21 76 posts since February 2012?

:sus

You someone I know?


----------



## AussiePea

I'm glad workplace health and safety doesn't come around our joint often. God we do some dodgy and dangerous things xD.


----------



## jjj21

calichick said:


> Who is this @jjj21 76 posts since February 2012?
> 
> :sus
> 
> You someone I know?


I tried sending you a private message 30 minutes to an hour ago and it said your inbox was full. We exchanged a few messages in the 40 hour workweek thread (I think that was a few weeks ago). Do you remember?


----------



## calichick

jjj21 said:


> I tried sending you a private message 30 minutes to an hour ago and it said your inbox was full. We exchanged a few messages in the 40 hour workweek thread (I think that was a few weeks ago). Do you remember?


Yes I remember but you've been along way before that thread.

Ok my box is clear feel free to send the nudes LOL :clap>:grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope the order arrives when she does so we're not just awkwardly waiting for it


----------



## TryingMara

How am I going to be able to relax and enjoy the weekend? I'm so nervous now. Why were you calling her? Why did he look at me like that? Why do I always feel like a failure? Why am I failing? Why did I ever pursue this position? Am I going to get in trouble? More humiliation and failure- I can't wait.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Had an unexpected, bittersweet goodbye with the guy I like at a bar with three other coworkers, despite my making the biggest fool of myself at a party of his a few weeks ago. It was nice, but it felt like a goodbye, since he won't be working as close by. It was sad. I wish he didn't have to go, and I hope he doesn't just think I'm a stupid *** for the rest of my life...I wish he didn't have to go. I really liked him. I almost wouldn't mind just being friends with a person like him. I don't often meet people that inspire me to be more open and curious about the world, instead of despondent and sardonic about everything. Hope he doesn't just vanish out of my life, but I feel like the gears are in motion


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well damn, dawg.. at least you could have responded.. talk about opportunistic?

I am connected to a guy on Linkedin. He works in a neighboring town, and i heard that name being thrown around a lot here in Nebraska. I thought he might have worked at this hospital, and PM'd asked if he was a contractor here before?

He replied: No, but is the pay worth coming over to work here?

I gave him an estimate - which isn't that impressive.

Mofo never even bothered to PM back..

I guess it WASN'T that impressive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope tonight goes well with the new girl


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I have to somehow muster up the courage to call the manager at Reddaway today. I really need that job.


----------



## TryingMara

This week is gonna suck. The whole month will. Dread it.


----------



## SofaKing

In my clinical today, I couldn't get a single IV started. Kinda important to my future license level.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp!!

back to work.. i should call in sick every time it rains.. i love rainy days..


----------



## Omgblood

despite not posting about work for a while. I still ****ing hate it. I would quit but this job pays a bit over min wage and is flexible with school.


----------



## nubly

You're the CEO of a fortune one company. The media is saying that one of our competitors is buying the company. First time we hear about this and all you can do is send out an e-mail asking us to remain professional? How about telling us what's going on?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

She waited until the last min. to have me do an exam.

She didn't place the order, and it was for fetal heart tones. The patient was sent over at the last min.

The PA took her dear sweet time getting the order placed..

and no, the patient did not get a baby pic for an "emergency".. 

Not happening..


----------



## TryingMara

Glad I got out earlier today. Hopefully tomorrow will be similar.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These extra hours will come in handy despite the fact that they will eat up 2 weekends in a row


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

he left early because he had to go home sick today.

when he left, he came into my room before leaving.. really?

This guy is a red-neck, backstabbing s**t stirrer. He says things professionally to people in front of their face - then says really nasty things behind their back, or under his breath, and thinks it's funny. He was also one of the ex-supervisor's flying monkeys. He stabbed me in the back on many occasions.

Don't let the door hit in the as*** on the way out, dude.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

First Tuesday off since I started this gig


----------



## foe

Last week of 48 or more of overtime after 6 straight weeks. 

Gona miss my paycheck.


----------



## TryingMara

The dread and nerves are kicking in. The countdown begins.


----------



## foe

foe said:


> Last week of 48 or more of overtime after 6 straight weeks.
> 
> Gona miss my paycheck.


Found out I'll be doing more overtime in all of July. :smile2:


----------



## NahMean

Today was my first "work from home" day for my current job. An introverted person like myself should be happy, but I feel like I'll miss a bit of the human interaction & not having an excuse to get out of the house. Plus I feel a bit more motivated to actually work when I'm in the office. At home I tend to get distracted.

I shouldn't complain though. WFH definitely has it's perks.


----------



## TryingMara

Today was endless. Never want to stay that late ever again. And oh yay, I was given extra work. At least I was able to speak to my boss about something that's been weighing heavily on my mind. It went well too, thankfully.


----------



## SilentLyric

I want to work 4 days a week instead of 5. 2 days off isn't enough. I'll take the extra two hours if it means I get to free up a day.


----------



## TryingMara

Today sucked. Feel like a failure and the whole situation was embarrassing. I thought my coworkers were talking about me, so I spent most of the day nervous and paranoid. It turns out they weren't..I think. I'm not good at this job, I can't seem to get over my SA related issues with this position.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp!

last night was the last night of luxurious sleep.. tonight, it's sleep until about an hour and a half of checking the clock.. and back to work.


----------



## TryingMara

I had been kind of looking forward to going today, but now I just want to stay home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Awkward encounters galore...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

don't want to overdo it on the treadmill tonight...knowing i'll have a full day of work ahead of me.

f**ck it, i might not even have a full day.. worry about just today - get on the treadmill..


----------



## TryingMara

So nervous about this week, this month, the whole year. Truly dread it. Will I ever feel comfortable and confident?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm a better employee when I work alone


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

It is amazing how much people can influence your work attitude. Since my new bosses started 6 months ago, I have been far happier. Going to work isn't so bad now


----------



## foe

3 straight days off feels weird. Not a clue on what to do tomorrow.


----------



## P1e2

Spoke up and said a few things at a meeting today so made me feel pretty good. Was dreading the meeting and I said yes that I was one of a few new employees and answered how its been going, etc. It wasn't too bad and wish I was as comfortable as people who talk and talk so effortlessly.


----------



## TryingMara

Nervous about tomorrow's meeting. I don't have a handle on things yet and am unsure of how to explain things. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should have asked him for ID but I didn't cause I worked with him once years ago. Had a feeling his friend might have stole something though and he did, I just didn't catch it yesterday


----------



## nubly

Do you really have to tell me that you have a hard time finding a bikini top because your grannie t*****s are too big.


----------



## SofaKing

nubly said:


> Do you really have to tell me that you have a hard time finding a bikini top because your grannie t*****are too big.


If you can't escape faking some immediate need for a bowel movement, then I'm honestly sorry for your work environment.


----------



## nubly

KyleInSTL said:


> If you can't escape faking some immediate need for a bowel movement, then I'm honestly sorry for your work environment.


It's a good work environment. I just don't know what to say when this particular co-worker talks to me like this.


----------



## SofaKing

nubly said:


> It's a good work environment. I just don't know what to say when this particular co-worker talks to me like this.


"Excuse me, my coffee has kicked in and I have to go."


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

nubly said:


> Do you really have to tell me that you have a hard time finding a bikini top because your grannie t****s are too big.


:lol :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could have done more than I did last night, I haven't any energy these past few days


----------



## TryingMara

Afraid my boss will say "no". I don't want to ask in front of anyone else.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"Rushing = Mistakes" when it comes to paperwork. Gotta text my manager now to review where I went wrong


----------



## TryingMara

I'm dreading tomorrow...I'm going to be all alone. They'll be no where to hide, so embarrassing.


----------



## foe

Back to 48 per week for the next 4 weeks. Gotta love that overtime pay!

Ad it's only 4 days a week due to 12-hour shifts. OT for only 4 days...it's all good!


----------



## shyguy07

Hoping this week will be better than the last two and I don't get in trouble tomorrow. I feel I may have made a big mistake before I left for a few days off, I've been worried about it the whole time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wow!

The very one who is acting so innocent is the one that "called the hit" on one of our contractors. That contractor, i had no idea would start verbal fights with people. They said it was because it was cultural. I didn't want to believe it.

But i have noticed that most hispanic females talk constantly. But i've also seen this with africans (not african american - just native african), jamaicans, haitians, puerto ricans, camaroons, etc. when they work, they keep up this constant chatter. Hell, they do it when they aren't working. just chattering.

Well, they don't take too kindly if you don't interact with them. So finally this chick decided to "have a go" with me. She just came out and asked "When you are leaving?"..

Well, all i can say is.. it didn't end well. It was like arguing with a 6 year old.. she wouldn't shut up and had to have the last word.. she realized she was out of her league, so she just stood there glaring at me while rubbing her hands.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't do "catty" well? and i think she realized that.

I'm a muscle head, yes, but i'm an intelligent muscle-head which tends to surprise quite a few people.

The one whom she likes to confide is in our manager. Little did she know that the manager can't stand her, but grins in her face and yacks constantly with her every time she shows up.

Sure enough, when the manager got wind of this chick taking me on? She wanted her fired.

This poor chick is sadly devoted to the manager. One day she basically said she would take a bullet for that manager.

Well, she's going to learn the same thing i've learned - *sometimes, the one you take a bullet for is the one who's behind the damn gun.*

and yes, that same manager who grins at her every day - gave her the ax. (But said she had nothing to do with it)..


----------



## Mousey9

I really hope this girl I've trained doesn't quit any time soon/ever. I'd hate having to go back to the docks and do the newbie ***** work again. Plus, the new position I've been put to gives me about 10 extra hours a week...even though I feel like I hardly have enough leisure time these days, time and a half>>>doing nothing productive at home.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

wow!

I thought i was the only one who felt that way.

If i don't like a person, i secretly wish they would get shot to death or fall off the planet. Basically, just disappear so that i wouldn't have to deal with them. The very sight of them, makes me want to fall down in a state of convulsions. That's how much i can't stand them.

Unfortunately these violent fantasies never happen, and i still have to deal with them on a professional basis. 

I'm working with a Winnebago native american, and she feels the same way, but is far more malicious. And here i am coaching her on how to be professional with people no matter how she might feel towards them.

Usually, when i'm coaching her, and i'm actually coaching myself.


----------



## nubly

Will you quit your whining and just start work. ****ing whiners.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Coworker was fired today, fallout assessment tomorrow


----------



## Omgblood

Got laid off.

Everything is just fake and gay.



It's an opportunity to try something new.


----------



## legallyalone

How many of you put your job on facebook?


----------



## scooby

Today at work there was a couple working out together and they were arguing the whole time. Had to pretend I wasn't in earshot and didn't want to look in their direction. **** that was awkward.


----------



## coeur_brise

No wonder they keep me around for just a few days a week. Because everyone hates this job, eventually quits and the workload is ridiculous. Not unlike the sweatshops I'm sure this company has overseas. Ugggggggggh. I haven't wanted to work more tbh, even with the limited hours I do have. Maybe though. Maybe.

More money= more workhorse treatment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope the gal that transfers in is cool. I also hope I get more hours now


----------



## feels

I've gotten to where I will stand up for myself a lot more and just express my opinion on certain things. It feels very odd because I've always been more passive but it also feels really incredible to finally have that voice and not allow myself to be pushed around. A coworker complimented me on this not too long ago and it meant a lot. It's weird cause I feel like I'm more confident than ever but also more miserable.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp!

I have left the hospital in Nebraska. Friday was my last day. They brought in a permanent person. As soon as the director found out, he told the managers that he would give me an incentive to come back.

Interesting.. i'm on my way to CO. I think i'm getting my confidence back. When i decided to end the contract - i was picked up by another hospital within 1 hour, + 4 phone interview requests.

right on!!


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Whelp!
> 
> I have left the hospital in Nebraska. Friday was my last day. They brought in a permanent person. As soon as the director found out, he told the managers that he would give me an incentive to come back.
> 
> Interesting.. i'm on my way to CO. I think i'm getting my confidence back. When i decided to end the contract - i was picked up by another hospital within 1 hour, + 4 phone interview requests.
> 
> right on!!


Congratulations. Where in CO? It has to be an improvement over Nebraska.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Actually, Nebraska was a very interesting place.

I worked with the Native Americans. Winnebagans, Dakotas, and two other tribes. By the time i left, i was given gifts. I didn't realize how much of an impact i had with the patients as well as the personnel.

One thing i liked about Nebraska was how GREEN it was. Compared to living in the high Sierras, the trees and grass was breathtaking. Very deep and lush. Plus in the areas that i went too? No trash on the streets, lawns, or anywhere.

And it's pretty cool seeing some of the farm machinery. They look like some kind of weird contraptions rolling down the street standing at least 7- 10 ft. in height.

Next is Gunnisron, CO. I just left there on vacation, so i know i'll have 4 days off to hike Crested Butte, and play around in Telluride.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Gunnison, CO for some strange reason, my "autospell" keeps putting an "r" in that word.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The other job interviews were in:

Portland, OR 
Wisconsin
Crescent City CA
South Carolina

Should have talked to them, but getting hired within one hour is like the "good old days" for me. I'm sure there will be jobs there when i get out of CO.


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Next is Gunnisron, CO. I just left there on vacation, so i know i'll have 4 days off to hike Crested Butte, and play around in Telluride.


I'm jelly...enjoy it...you deserve it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

why, thank you!

and how's it going in your neck of the woods?


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> why, thank you!
> 
> and how's it going in your neck of the woods?


Enjoying the EMT work and the clinical time towards my medic license.

Looking forward to finishing so I can really start learning, instead of focusing on passing tests, and figuring out where to plant my feet next.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whew! planting your feet is the hardest part compared to passing those test.

Getting oneself on the map, or getting your foot in the door is a challenge. At least with passing tests - it's left up to you. But when it comes to the employment "maiden voyage" - it's kind of in the employers hands.

But once you've become established? You'll be turning down jobs.. i'm not kidding. And from what i gathered? you'll going to be just fine.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope I can manage the beer order on my own on Monday


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

i just realized that i can only be off work for about a week before getting antsy for my next assignment. If i'm with my boyfriend out on hikes, or driving across the country - no problem. But if i have to sit at home for a week? (while hiking locally, or working out, or doing aerobics), i get bored.


----------



## TryingMara

It's nice to have some time off. I'm glad you got back to me, because I probably would have worried the whole weekend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope no friends show up tonight. Also, gotta be on top of ID'ing tonight as well


----------



## Crisigv

I need to find a new job. I need more money, so full time would be good. I'm getting really bored.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

sometimes, it's good to just to observe your thoughts.

my recruiter did not get back to me regarding pertinent information on my next assignment. No problem. By the end of yesterday, i decided to proceed with my usual plans. I went to the gym (50 miles away).

As i was enroute, the HR dept. of the facility called me up and everything i needed was supplied.

My mind first started out with a panic that morning. By afternoon it went from panicking to basically projecting the worse case scenario.

I just let my thoughts do what they do, and not take action. And of course, everything worked out well..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i wish i knew how to do this when i was younger. I wouldn't have been such an a**hole.. by "*making* things happen"..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

He only bought a mickey instead of a 26, maybe he's cutting down


----------



## SofaKing

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i wish i knew how to do this when i was younger. I wouldn't have been such an a**hole.. by "*making* things happen"..


Effin-a right!


----------



## TryingMara

Tomorrow is Sunday, my last day off . The days go too fast and I barely do anything.


----------



## Mousey9

So my new position has me traveling around the entire place thus having to see many faces a day. It's not so bad but it does suck when I'm forced to so many small talk with colleagues. Man life would be so much easier if I wasn't so bad/uninterested in socializing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ghost town


----------



## TryingMara

Please don't ask me anything in front of them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope I didn't **** up that order. Also, that's the most work I've done opening shop without a single customer coming in


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Calling in on your first day at a new location, really?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The new girla sounds nice on the phone, hope she is in person too


----------



## anxious87

The shortness of life and the hours wasted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andrew787

So I've been working as an mavt (non emergency transportation) since November and I must say job wise its probably one of the best decisions I've made. I literally drive all over the state picking patients up and driving them to their appointments so I'm constantly meeting new people.

Anyways the problem is the emts I work with and am forced to socialize with in the morning at times are so closed off its almost like your not accepted if your not one of them. I tried being to nice to one but all I get is one word replies and a monotonous tone... I don't get it is it me or the people I work with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing

Andrew787 said:


> So I've been working as an mavt (non emergency transportation) since November and I must say job wise its probably one of the best decisions I've made. I literally drive all over the state picking patients up and driving them to their appointments so I'm constantly meeting new people.
> 
> Anyways the problem is the emts I work with and am forced to socialize with in the morning at times are so closed off its almost like your not accepted if your not one of them. I tried being to nice to one but all I get is one word replies and a monotonous tone... I don't get it is it me or the people I work with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry man. I'm an emt and sometimes get the same from medics, nurses, etc., because they're "above" me too. No excuse for it, though.

Adult world sometimes is just as bad as primary school when people choose who to acknowledge just by grade.

I'm new in the business and a late second career for me so I'm not elitist and I hope I never fit all the way into the ems culture in that way.


----------



## calichick

My job is going well.

I have never felt like saying that in a long time.

I see career growth and I am excited about the industry and the side of business which I am in.

It can be gut-wrenchigly menial sometimes but this is only my SECOND job and I have made it THIS far.

I am so proud of myself and my prospects for the future. I am excited to learn, to grow, to advance in my career to gain financial stability and freedom, to make decisions, to deal with stress, work with others, improve on my own short-comings.

Nothing ever came easy in life and it's all about working through _short-term frustrations_ in order to realize the larger picture.

Keep at it folks, especially those who are early in their careers. Keep at it.


----------



## AussiePea

In the Austrian Hills racing sportscars and living my dream while getting paid to do so. Today made me realise more than ever before how lucky I am and how far my hard work has gotten me. Race day tomorrow


----------



## identificationunknown

Packing shelves is so much fun. It was my dream. I remember when I used to go supermarket as a child, I'd be like "I wanna be that when i grow up" and I'm there guys.. YAY for me!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

another quick vacation.

I went into Gunnison, CO and the 2 bedroom condo was a pigsty. The HR dept. lied to the recruiters telling them that they clean and inspect the premises every 2 weeks. And there are no pets allowed.

I found out later that local firemen, EMT's and nurses from the hospital come in there and crash, have sex, bring their dogs in their to hang out.. everyone in town has a copy of the key to that place. 

contractors complained of sleeping in their bedroom upstairs, while a fireman or EMT brings in girls to have sex downstairs.

I walked in and damn near became sick because the place smelled so bad.

One of the managers acknowledged it was dangerous to stay there, but "hoped" i wouldn't mind it.

I stood up for myself, and basically did not accept substandard. I'm home for a week and 1/2 until the new apt. that i personally saw being renovated at a surgeon's home is available.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It's just Gunnison, CO people.

What's the big deal that everyone wants to stay there... other than the hot ski bums, fit mountain bikers and rock climbers and the beautiful mountainous terrains..

:lol


----------



## TryingMara

Dread tomorrow. This past week was endless, can't believe I have to go back on the weekend :fall


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm off for a week and 1/2 until i procure a decent place to live while working.

So i'm back home in NM.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's nice I passed the mystery shopper


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't know what the **** happened tonight


----------



## Crisigv

So happy tonight wasn't as stressful. I got all of my work done.


----------



## scooby

There's this guy who is a member where I work, and I overheard him asking questions to a few different people about what the average size is for penises all casual like, and having conversations about it and seeming genuinely curious. I honestly can't tell if he is taking the piss, or he is genuine. He strikes me as someone who takes the piss out of things a lot.


----------



## feels

One of my managers had a "DJ" with me which is where they just like sit down with you for 10 minutes and tell you how you can improve and ****. At one point he was like "happiness is a choice" and I just wanted to kick his ***. He's not the kind of person you can explain this **** easily to, though. So I just nodded along.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may well really be on the cards to manage this shop


----------



## joked35

Canadian Brotha said:


> I may well really be on the cards to manage this shop


You made the 1337th post in this thread.


----------



## Owl Eyes

identificationunknown said:


> Packing shelves is so much fun. It was my dream. I remember when I used to go supermarket as a child, I'd be like "I wanna be that when i grow up" and I'm there guys.. YAY for me!


Oh my gosh, me too! Glad we both got our dream jobs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

joked35 said:


> You made the 1337th post in this thread.


What does that mean? Do I win a prize? If so I'll take a bottle of bourbon, thanks, lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The new gal has called in every shift that I've been scheduled to work with her so I'm still yet to meet her


----------



## millenniumman75

typemismatch said:


> It just seems like the bigger the company you work for the harder it is to get anything done.


This is very true. I am seeing this more and more.


----------



## calichick

There are a few guys at work who I'm so incredibly attracted to- new guys, guys I've never spoken to before, they get me so hot because the majority of them are just very confident and they come dressed up to work everyday, and there's a few of them who are checking me out all the time.

There's this one guy who sits in back of me, really sharp fellow, my friend said he's always telling somebody off and arguing but he's very attractive, and I catch him checking me out whenever I go by him he turns around or is locking eyes with me OMG so hot. Hot hot guy I love seeing his face everyday.

One of my male coworkers at lunch looks me square in the face today and says, so I never asked you this but what's your situation- single, married, engaged?

I'm like wtf, why do you need to know that? :sigh men


----------



## calichick

typemismatch said:


> It just seems like the bigger the company you work for the harder it is to get anything done.


Bigger company = more money to spend = more employees = more resources to spread the work out evenly among = usually better work/life balance

When you're working in a small business, sure you can make decisions in a snap and have a huge amount of autonomy in your role, but you have accountability for everything and you have very little time to....actually enjoy yourself.

Try eating at your desk for 2 years, drives a gal to madness.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Apparently there's a new saying amongst the girls in the office.

_"Those who matter don't mind and those who mind, don't matter."_


----------



## crimeclub

RelinquishedHell said:


> Apparently there's a new saying amongst the girls in the office.
> 
> _"Those who matter don't mind and those who mind, don't matter."_


It makes them feel good to escape reality for a little while. Whether you're male or female conditions occur in relationships, because everyone is human and Disney isn't authoring our lives.


----------



## feels

Found out one of my favorite coworkers is leaving on Sunday. It's gonna suck a little more without him. Friday me, him, and a couple others are gonna go out and drink I think. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm closing with my manager for the first time tonight, hope its not too awkward


----------



## scooby

My manager is looking crazy hot today.


----------



## TryingMara

Could not be happier that the weekend is here.


----------



## SofaKing

Healthcare...your reputation is 10 percent deserved and 90 percent fabricated by your peers. #SANightmare


----------



## Crisigv

So happy security found our dolly. Our other one was stolen too and we need them so badly. I was so relieved.


----------



## JamesM2

The next person to stand over me while I'm trying to work and shout their conversation to someone over the other side of the row of desks instead of walking around to their desk to talk to them is going to get my chair rammed into their shins.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This has to be a record for calling into work. I've not met her in the month she's been here cause she always rings in & today's excuse was "drastic weather changes" have her sick, it's been 24 degrees and breezy give or take all week.


----------



## TryingMara

This is going to be a rough month. Very hectic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apparently one of the delivery driver's from the shop next door was aggressively hitting on my coworker to the point of being creepy when she was closing shop alone the other day. He's totally not the type of guy I would have pegged for that approach.

In other work thoughts I hope I get all this paperwork done correctly tomorrow


----------



## TryingMara

This day is going by way too fast. As usual, I dread going in the morning. I wish this month was over already.


----------



## tea111red

i'm glad i didn't get yelled at.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sooo dead...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Totally ****ed up something obvious with my last order. I need to be more aware


----------



## foe

First day of my full week vacation. Haven't had more than 3 days off since 2011.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Just left Gunnison, CO..

All i can say is physicians and surgeons are a scary breed once you enter into their world.

My agency and i had one hell of a time trying to find housing in that area.

One of the well-meaning staff members told me about this surgeon who renovated their basement as an apt. for contractors. She said the surgeon was "really cool". That same surgeon came down and introduced herself. She "seemed" okay.

She said the apt. would be ready in a week and a half, and i can sign the lease, etc. She also promised there would be no one in the rest of the 3 story house, so it would be quiet for 13 weeks. There would be no one trampling overhead - great!

Well, she lied, she lied her a** off. period.

Once she had the rent money + security deposit from the agency and the lease was signed? All hell broke loose.

She had kids, family, friends, neighbors, the craftsmen, her relatives walking around in that house day and night. What was worse was when the kids would be there. It was like listening to a herd of water buffalo playing basketball overhead. Plus her husband was nuisance - though he was very nice.

I texted her letting her know she breached her lease by lying about the overhead noise problem. She just said: "We'll be happy to let you out of your contract. We'll just forego the next months' rent if you leave." No concern whatsoever about lying.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

She then said there wouldn't be anyone else in the house unless there was an emergency - a day later? someone was in the house - and the next day, she brought over the kids again and the dog and the neighbors. 

I lost it. I decided to get out of the lease, and that's when they went psycho. her and her husband.. I was constantly getting texted, and at one point the husband called me. They wanted all of my contact information or they would withhold my security deposit. Then i think they said they would come down to my dept. to get "next month's rent"..

That's when i had enough. They even tried to threaten me with a lawyer because i decided not to stay.Then they threatened me to pay them the next months rent - even though i wouldn't be there.

After i sent the recruiter proof that they said i didn't have to pay anything in the first place, they had to leave me alone. they incriminated themselves via their own texts.

My recruiter got me out of there and had them sign an affidavit stating they would no longer harass me.

The crew i worked with at that hospital were really good people. But the manager was worthless. When all of this was going on, the only thing she did was cover her great big as** and pretend she didn't know anything - she didn't want to reschedule all of the patients. That was her only concern. Well, she wound up doing it anyway - goody!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

have to be careful with these recruiters.

I had another offer to work in Grass Valley, CA. I interviewed with the lead tech who stated i would take days, no weekends. Guess what? I didn't sign anything. I just waited.

Sure as sh***t sticks to a blanket, i get an email from the recruiter asking if i had signed anything yet. I didn't. I did not even bother looking at the contract until we have all of our ducks in a row.

Ironically, she emailed this morning, and said: "Scroll down".. 

The manager stated that the shifts were NOT days - there "VARIABLE" and on the weekends plus two days of "straight time" call, with INTENT for me to work the dayshift 3 weeks later.

None of that was disclosed to me during the interview - at all. The recruiter should have checked with contracting before telling them that i had already signed.

Now the cat's out of the bag. I'm sure they will check with the other candidate (sucker) before calling the recruiter back and letting her know their decision.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Here's another slimy recruiter.

*Recruiter*: "Would you like to take a position in CA?"

*Me*: Hey! aren't you the recruiter that promised to hire me to learn echo-cardiovascular 9 months ago?"

*Recruiter*: Well, i have two people of the same name in my data banks, i might have gotten you mixed up 9 months ago.

*Me*: Well, looks like you didn't bother to follow up with either one of us, so good luck!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

How is a grown woman supposed to feel when a tall, boyishly handsome, semi-athletic co-worker is crying in her office? He was only 28 years old!!

He tells me he likes me, and doesn't want me to be mad at him, then says: *"C", do whatever you want to me, what ever you want.. i can take it..*

The poor guy had no idea what i was thinking at that time. You *NEVER* tell woman that in a dimly lit room.. *EVER!!*

_poor thing could have been ravaged!!_


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp! glad that's over!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The facility told my recruiter they wanted to interview me at 2:30 this afternoon. The manager from Ukiah was supposed to call.

What was weird? at exactly 2:30, a recruiter from a different company called asking my feedback on some job assignments.

The manager from Ukiah never called. I sent an email to the recruiter in charge of THIS assignment telling her that Ukiah, CA never called. She asked me to stick by the phone?

I said: "No. If they don't think enough of me to keep their appointment, then i don't think very much of them."

I left the house and went out on errands. I "stuck by the phone" one time, and i will never do that again.

I'm learning that if a company values me, they will call me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I met the new gal finally even though she's been working at the shop for over a month, she's intense


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, ain't that a kick in the kiwis?

Ukiah CA never called me for that phone interview. They blew me off.

Now my recruiter tells me - they are offering you the position. oh HELL no!!


----------



## Omgblood

I'm going to get a job that emphasizes on communicating with others. It's time to stop being afraid.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i talked with the director at Ukiah. I get shipped out at the end of the month until november.

whelp! back to work at the end of the month!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and the Mendicino Coast is 1 hour away.. YEAH!!


----------



## feels

I'm kinda sad cause at work they're always telling me how badass I am but I feel so unappreciated at the same time. Like yesterday I did all my morning stuff plus helped two other people finished theirs. This is something I do all the time too and opening would have been pretty ****ed if I hadn't. I've been wanting to move to prep for months and they've told me over and over that they will. Well, we have this one girl that hasn't been doing well working the line mostly due to feeling ill and dealing with anxiety. Obviously I totally get having anxiety, but now they're going to move her to prep because of it. She's only been working up there about 3 months. I like the girl a lot and I hope it's easier/makes her happier. I also understand that they need to find a place where she's useful, but it sends out a really discouraging message. Like hey if you just suck really bad you'll get what you want. So now I feel more motivated than ever before to finish school. There's a lot of other ****ty stuff going on but this was like the final push for me. I know there will always be issues and things that seem unfair in different work environments, but at least I'll give myself a better chance to move up to a place that doesn't feel like a waste of time.


----------



## NahMean

My manager mentioned in my 1:1 today that I should look for a new position in a different division within the company or find something else outside of it. When your manager tells you that without asking....you know that can't be good. I'm at least thankful he was so upfront about it even though there been several rumors going on for a long time that they want to send my team's work off-shore. I'm tempted to wait until I get laid off as I'd receive at least 11 weeks of severance, but I know that's probably not the best idea. I desperately need a change in work and to further my career as well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've been late for work too often of late, gotta get my **** together


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It's interesting that all i wanted was a nice, quiet place to come back and relax after work.

She made it seem as though i was asking "too much".. by sarcastically posting on Yelp.com that i wanted to be waited on hand and foot.

That wasn't the case.

If you promise a contractor that you will give them privacy, quiet and space, then *fulfill your end of the bargain*. Don't turn around and try sending a lawyer after me if i have to leave in the middle of the night because you're a flat out, compulsive liar.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay.. back to the CEU's - which aren't cheap!!


----------



## feels

I've been thinking about putting in my two weeks notice for a while. This job used to be awesome but now everything is falling apart. I've already applied to a lot of places but I think most of them are out of my experience range and I'm probably gonna have to work at another restaurant or retail place until I finally get the certification I want. The problem is mostly just waiting the whole thing out. I'm scared if I put in my two weeks now I won't have landed anything before that time period is up. But I want out of there bad.


----------



## NahMean

feels said:


> I've been thinking about putting in my two weeks notice for a while. This job used to be awesome but now everything is falling apart. I've already applied to a lot of places but I think most of them are out of my experience range and I'm probably gonna have to work at another restaurant or retail place until I finally get the certification I want. The problem is mostly just waiting the whole thing out. I'm scared if I put in my two weeks now I won't have landed anything before that time period is up. But I want out of there bad.


I been there before when I use to work in Dietary at a local hospital. All my previous co-workers who I enjoyed working with had quit, and I was left working with the scrubs/newbs. I was losing my mind working there, but I stuck it out until I found work in another department. I know the feeling, but don't leave until you have another position lined up. It's a pain trying to explain to future employers why there are gaps in your employment history that you don't have a good explanation for.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't work with someone who is strictly by the book but I suppose it's wrong of me to think it unreasonable that people follow company policy to the letter. It's why I prefer the solo shifts


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Still not sure what everyone in my office does on a day to day basis.
Oh well, too late to ask now.


----------



## JamesM2

You don't need to sigh loudly every day and moan that you "just want to go home". Believe it or not, so does everyone else. None of us are here for the fun of it and we all have other places we'd rather be.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh gawd..

how can i "think" this way. I don't have to ship out until Saturday morning! Why am i dreading it - and it's only Monday?

Also, i truly hope this assignment works out. The last one was a nightmare. It wasn't the job - it was that dam Psycho Surgeon and her husband/family that f***ked up the housing situation and i had to bail.

I couldn't believe how she kept texting and texting and texting me to meet with both of them. I think i understand why it was so important to her. Someone told me that they believe that she wanted me to sign an agreement stating that i couldn't say anything bad about that whole situation.

This was the reason why she tried to get me to pay $800.00 + the security deposit - even though she already received it from my company - my agency wired all that money to her-and she complained that they were six days late. B**ch you should be glad you had anything to begin with.

She even tried to be "nice" and said: "Oh come on, this will be a GREAT meet up."

I didn't want to have anything to do with either one of them. It was getting crazy getting texted every 30 seconds. Doctors NEVER do that unless they have an agenda.

and she DEFINITELY had one. Crazy, b***ch.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Sad part after all of that rigamarole.. that agency still took $300.00 out of my paycheck to pay her off.

They asked if wanted to do another assignment with them. I told them i needed time to think. After that i dealt with the "crazy" recruiter from another agency who tried to make me take an assignment with "various shifts", in an apt. with no air conditioning with 108 degree weather, and the facility would not tell me the hours of my shift - they just told my recruiter "She has to be flexible"..

I had it up to my eyeballs with that word "flexible" when it comes to hospitals. They will have you working graveyard, evening, dayshift plus taking call (straight time), and you can't complain.

I didn't agree to those terms and that recruiter lied and told the facility that I "accepted the position" - that really pissed me off.

"Flexible to hospitals means - bending over and letting them give it to you with or without the lube."

I wound up going back to my old agency. They took care of me, and i shouldn't have left them in the first place.


----------



## Wirt

I feel stupid, slow, and I have an awful memory

Curious how long I can keep my job like this

It's hard to move out when you feel impending doom


----------



## Watching

We just dug up a hatch with DO NOT OPEN on it, it looks to be about 1940s, very concrete, very solid, and there's no one around to see, its dark. Let's open it. (as on 2010, may). Strangest shift ever on site.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay,

i need the user manual for this ultrasound machine. There's a website that is willing to let me down load it "for free" - but they want my credit card number.

no way..

i'll just wait till i get there and study it myself - or buy it directly from Toshiba.com


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today I see if I get in trouble for upsetting her


----------



## Crisigv

Two girls walked into the store tonight. And when I came out of the backroom they snickered and left. I really hope it wasn't at me, but probably was. I'm too ugly to work at the mall.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i hope i didn't shoot myself in the foot for standing my ground with that recruiter.

I do know that they are part of the "umbrella company" ANM.. but they still treat techs and PA's as if we're easily expendable. I mean, seriously? Internet is now a basic requirement. Especially if they want to email contracts to you, or check in with you.

And they are making us PAY for the internet?

I asked for an air conditioned apt. in a place that the temperatures go up to 108 degrees? Nope, they couldn't find a place with air conditioning.

I asked for the hours that i would be working? and they couldn't provide those?

They switched my shift even before i could even sign the contract from* 7am-3:30 pm* to* "various shifts"?* which would include "grave yard".. really?

They wanted to put me on call "a few days a week" - after i was told it would be only ONE DAY. * straight time* pay. - not "call pay" - but STRAIGHT TIME. You won't even get paid for carrying the pager. They call your cell phone - and you have to be "at the ready".. with you own phone?? Other facilities pay at least $2.50 to carry the pager or for your cell phone time.

And they said "you need to be more flexible"..

Now that i think about it, i didn't shoot myself in the foot - *THEY *did.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

that mammo tech who said she would go back to contracting lied her a** off.

I've seen two-faced before? but that chick takes the cake!! 

How can one live with them selves being that way?

The hardest thing about working with two-faced people is trying to figure out which face to slap first.


----------



## calichick

Somedays, I extremely despise myself.

I almost got a 60 year old lady fired today at my work.

I was having a hormonal awful awful week, month whatever but today was especially bad. My senior tells me to review this woman's work. She also happens to be one of my friends and I really really like her on a personal level, but she had so much mistakes in her work and it took me 2 hours out of my day to correct and I complained to the person who gave me it to correct.

Who then proceeds to tell our boss and our boss asks me and my coworker if we should fire her.

And I said, I don't think that's necessary it's too soon, just train her some more.

I feel like a f***ing b****.

Self-loathing and guilt on a Friday night....:serious:


----------



## feels

Work was pretty horrible today. Most people there have just given up. But...I got a call about a pharmacy tech job. I think I could nail the interview even though it's kind of scary as hell. The main problem is there's no way I'd pass a drug test right now. So, even if I interview well I'm still kind of screwed. I could use someone else's urine but I'm afraid I'd **** it up somehow lol. We'll see.


----------



## feels

I've had two men need me to open their drinks for them at work. The guy yesterday was like "How'd you do that?? You make me look bad." Gotta save all those dudes in distress, ya know?



I also put in my two weeks yesterday. I don't have another job locked in yet so it's probably a mistake in that sense, but I'm miserable there and need to get the hell out. It feels like the right decision even if it's not the smart one right now. The manager I talked with about it is also a pretty good friend and someone I adore. I'm gonna miss him a lot. He's moving closer to where I live, though. So hopefully we'll stay in contact.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

My works days would be so much shorter if I had a car. :flush


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's essentially my shop now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Immediate learning curve but nothing too intense


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

It's totally normal to hate your first job and want to quit after the first day right?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> It's totally normal to hate your first job and want to quit after the first day right?


:lol

dude! that's EVERY JOB!not just the "first":lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

i missed a .3cm lump of fat on a patient. It wasn't in the area that she pointed to, but there's one thing that pisses off anyone in sonography. You look, until you get tired, the physician walks in and the patient points to a totally different area, and they find what you were looking for in the last 15 mins..

aaaaarrrgh!!!


----------



## TryingMara

So much to do. How will things get done? Why are so many issues cropping up?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Trial by fire


----------



## TryingMara

Thankfully this is a long weekend. I need the break, but I'll probably still wind up obsessing over things.


----------



## Crisigv

So glad I made my sales for the week, because tonight sucked.


----------



## feels

I have so many ****ing cuts on my knuckles lol. Only 3 more days at Chipotle. I'm nervous I'm making the wrong decision. I love my coworkers so much and the job is pretty great but my GM is a **** and I'm sick of doing the same **** all the time. When my GM talked to me about it he cried and acted like he really wanted me to stay but one of my other mangers says he's basically written me off and is pissed with me so what is the truth???


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Better start to the week this time, hope it continues


----------



## olifreed

You hired me to train me up so would it hurt to actually give me some proper work and train me up! fed up


----------



## TryingMara

One more day to enjoy before returning to gloom and doom.


----------



## feels

One more day. An adorable coworker told me how much she was gonna miss me today and how she appreciated how hard I work. She almost cried. I thanked her and I wanted to hug her but getting complimented makes me feel so uncomfortable. It means so much to me, though.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

take a deep breath.. everything about this assignment is so perfect - other than the supervisor's psychotic husband, who tried to show me "who's boss" when he first met me. Forget him.. he's a UPS driver that's being litigated for texting a shot of his penis to a female UPS driver that he liked - and he's married. He's just unstable. Well, let me re-word that. He WAS a UPS driver..

Anyway, the ladies here are funny, smart, and they sit in the front office yacking while i and my co-worker sit in our separate rooms. I read, while she watches comedy videos on youtube. Whenever she finds something funny, she shows it to me, then goes back to watching her movies on her iPhone.

The place that i live now is paradise. Beautiful.. and it's just an hour from the Mendicino coast.. Unbelievable..

It's too perfect.. I'm so afraid that i might f**k this up some how..

(which is absolute bull sh**t)


----------



## feels

Officially unemployed. Feels good, feels bad. I'm hoping I get called about a new job soon but I'm also gonna enjoy this extra time to study and relax. Got hugs from two of my favorite people at work. One of them told me he loved me. :3 Gonna miss them.


----------



## TryingMara

I want it to work out for you. And I hope tomorrow goes extremely fast..and well.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, THAT was an eye opener. One of the clerks, whom I thought was great, said as a smart remark to her friend as I was walking away from her.. I thought it was my imagination? Right when I finally started opening up to them.


Then something confirmed my insecurities last night. After I screwed up while doing extra work to help the patients out, these clerks had a field day. I didn't know how to work a certain part of the equipment, and asked for help when someone became available.


That "someone" went out an told the clerks, and they jumped on it like a bunch of starving hyenas on a fat pig.


Little did they realize, while I was working a patient, that the door was open, and I could hear everything they said about the mistake I made. It was malicious. And why? I don't know..


When one of the clerks came back later, grinning at me, and opening up a casual conversation, I just said:


"you know, I tried to help out, it blew up in my face, and I heard everything you all said."


That clerk looked at me, stiffened up and said in this little valley-girl voice: "I'm soooorry." I walked off.


Whelp! There goes my trust, ladies. I thought I could trust you, but you f**ked up.. typical..


And I'm glad it happened. One of my coworkers later told me, "They act all nice and sweet to each other? But the moment one of them leaves - they stab her in the back as well."


Now, I can come to work, without worrying about who to trust anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to call Connect & figure out their order/delivery schedule


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp! a month is gone already.

I've decided i wouldn't work here permanently. Those clerks are nice to your face, but will stab you in the back, just as my co worker. Before? i would tense up around people like this, and treat them as if they were my sworn mortal enemy.

People who backstab you - especially females are absolute cowards. I can understand it, if you were at war, or on the streets and your life depended on these people. But it doesn't, thus, i don't have to annihilate them mentally or physically.

Just treat them professionally. They know the trust they once had is gone. Didn't take long. So if i don't stay there, they can blame themselves for their very own nature.

They can't change that..


----------



## scooby

This chick I work with is my idol. I want to be just like her. Well, she is like a cooler and better version of me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Things are getting better slowly but surely


----------



## intheshadows

The thought of possibly taking over from the old guys when they retire.. *shudders


----------



## TryingMara

I dread everything.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i started a lottery pool.

$40.00 a week. All 8 of us puts in $5.00 each..

we have 7 weeks left before i have to leave.. please let me win SOMETHING..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Why the _****_ did I agree to take over for another worker on my day off? On a Friday. During the busiest time of the day.

Next time I'm just going to say "Tough ****" and keep working to enjoy my day off.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Why do my co workers come in from lunch and say: "it's a beautiful day"..

It's not!!

The sun is out.. it is beating down on everyone-doling out radiation by the tons, it's hot, we're in a drought, there are mosquitoes..

Now if it were foggy or raining? THAT'S a beautiful day!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have to work around females all day..

I had gotten back stabbed, and i turned around and let my co-worker know. 

People don't realize that "backstabbing" in my book is NOT a "way of life".. It might be for you.. but not for me.

Once i've been stabbed in the back - i will never trust you again. Never..

Thus, you guys can do that s**t where you dwell? But don't come over here with it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

They should change the State Farm Insurance Anthem:

_And like a good neighbor...

Stay over there.._


----------



## feels

I think first days just always suck. Nothing went wrong I just hate feeling lost and incompetent. It's kinda cool, though. When people want pastas you actually get to fire up the grill and cook. Otherwise it's just basically making pizzas and salads all day. It's also incredibly slow compared to my last job which is gonna be a huge bummer when I actually learn everything 100%.


----------



## foe

got free flu shot at work today. hopefully, there wont be any complications.

last year, none.
2013, i think i got sick from it


----------



## feels

Proud of myself today. Working the grill is what scared me the most so I tried to get as much practice as possible. One of my coworkers was like, "I can't believe you learned pastas on your second day. Most new people avoid it." I told him that I just didn't want to it be scary forever. Made me feel so happy, tho. I also have been talking to all my coworkers instead of hiding in the shadows. I said goodbye to almost everyone and the ones I missed said bye to me. It was a complete 180 from yesterday.


----------



## TryingMara

:sigh. I had a feeling it would happen. Have to keep an open mind, I guess.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Interesting..


I thought I would be freaking out, looking for approval, calling up folks trying to get their approval. And I'm actually Okay. I here the gossiping, I sense the skittish coworker who is more interested in covering as** and not getting involved.


This patient comes in because she's had bleeding during this pregnancy. She's extremely bossy, and wouldn't shut up during the exam. I was grateful she was by herself.. but found out she wasn't. She had "a friend" come along to share the joy of "seeing a heartbeat"..really.


First off, when we do these exams, the heart beat is the LEAST of our worries. The heart can be beating while you're STILL aborting the child.


This dumb a** had her cell phone going. I asked her to either turn it off or on vibrate..
Then she wouldn't be quiet while I was doing the exam.
THEN her friend comes in and they have a conversation
FINALLY I had to tell them both, "there is a level of respect you should give us as we are working"
THESE two start mouthing "*****" to each other.
I resume the exam, and they start talking to each other from across the room
I asked them to be quiet AGAIN..
She explains that she's excited to see a heartbeat..and that's all she wanted to see..
NOPE.. There's more to an exam than "seeing the heartbeat"
The friend takes up her side, and starts yacking, and I explained myself AGAIN.
THEN the pt. starts saying that it was becoming uncomfortable so I end the exam.
She wants pics. Really? And starts mouthing off, and her friend starts mouthing off - and she says:


"If you can't concentrate while people are talking then you shouldn't be in this field"


I send them out to the lobby so that I could clear my head. Obviously, neither of them have a job. Or they aren't in
a job that requires, focus, intelligence or a brain.


I go out to the lobby, and she's writing a complaint letter a foot long.


Good.. because I will still stand my ground on this one. 


Just needed to document this silliness, because I plan to forget it once I clock out.


----------



## IcedOver

I've seriously just had it with my job. I've been at this place for 15 years when I could have been doing something else, and I stay because of the comfort and flexibility. It's more the company itself that's getting under my skin. It's a very small company but growing too fast and behaving like some big deal. We had a project recently that was presented as a huge deal, a million dollar contract. It has been mounted so poorly both from the client's side and our side, and taken so long, that it's ridiculous.

Aside from that, it appears that, without explicitly saying so, they're trying to phase out or at least diminish further, one of the departments I work in. Another of the departments in which I do work has also changed with the surprise resignation of the main guy in it with whom I've worked for eight years. The woman who is taking his spot, at least temporarily, has only been at this place a month, and I have a huge crush on her, more than any other co-worker I've had. It's causing anxiety and depression to have a crush on someone at work and feel inadequate. 

I want to find something else, but it's not the right time, and that's aggravating.


----------



## theroaringboyinthecorner

I had to lead a children's pony ride. No biggy I do it a lot. As we're coming back we meet a couple of ladies. Oh great the family know them.
I'm supposed to keep the walk to 30 mins MAX. Ended up being over 40 cos I had know idea how to subtlety say shut the hell up and let's get moving

Also same thoughts today as everyday, wish I could just pull my co worker in somewhere and make out with her xD


----------



## SofaKing

Yesterday, was my first shift since the announcement to the group of getting my paramedic license and full time status. It's amazing how differently people treated me. I suddenly felt like I was part of an insider's club. it felt good, but I bet it'll only last a short while. There's always another level of belonging that I manage to be outside of.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

KyleInSTL said:


> Yesterday, was my first shift since the announcement to the group of getting my paramedic license and full time status. It's amazing how differently people treated me. I suddenly felt like I was part of an insider's club. it felt good, but I bet it'll only last a short while. *There's always another level of belonging that I manage to be outside of*.


Hey congrats man! And yep.. I can never be part of a group. There's also a part of me that remembers how i am treated when i am considered the "outsider"..

Making me "full-time" doesn't change my perception of the people i interact with.

When i get to the point of feeling like I"m part of a club/clique. I check myself immediately.. But most of all, i reassess the people i am working with.. If we still don't hold the same work ethic/values..

I'm out sooner or later...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Tomorrow a lot of folks have a day off. Damn!!!

Friday was a bad day for me. Most of my patients here in Ukiah are part of a huge drug culture.

What's worse than a drug addict? a drug addict that has privilege/insurance no education and is breeding. Their family members are rude, as well as their friends. They are "allowed" to come in for the ultrasound exam and i have to put up with them.

I can't take this sh***t anymore.

Between the privileged Mexicans and the privileged trailer trash... there's going to be a problem working with these people.

What's even worse? Their behavior is totally acceptable. Why? because no matter what? It's income for the hospital.. F**k what you have to deal with regarding dysfunctional families.. screw the fact that the mexicans think they are better than everyone else except white people..just deal with it so that the CEO can get paid..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Good times, bad times


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe that piece of sh*t can force us to work 11 hour days 6 days a week. They treat us like we don't even have a life or responsibilities outside of work.

They try to motivate us through punishment and all that does is make everyone lazier and more pissed off. The more they do sh*t like this, the worse things get around there. I'm %100 confident I could take my manager's job right now and do it better than him.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

stomach cramps.

Not after standing my ground with the patient family members and the supervisor. She came in and watched me work, and saw i did a really good job. I knew that crazy patient would complain. But she didn't realize one thing. I had worked on her a week before, and she asked for me specifically. Apparently, if i was not good the first time, - she wouldn't have gone out of her way to request me 10 days later.

What sucks balls is watching how the staff who aren't even involved react to me. Because the patient complains (especially if they are in the wrong,) the poor mindless clerks will immediately "shun" me as if i had done something wrong. When the supervisor sees that i'm in the right? Then suddenly the clerks are grinning again.

really? can we say "hive mind?"


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay,

what is it about "we'll check the sex of the baby AFTER i am finished with the medical part of the exam".. that 7 Mexicans can't understand?? 7 people in that room, and they can't comprehend what i've said in SPANISH and in ENGLISH??????

A whole group of mexicans - a whole family came in "excited to see the sex of the baby"..

Let me tell you something? You don't go into a HOSPITAL setting to have an ultrasound done to check JUST the baby's sex.

You go to a commercial "baby scan" place where they charge you $500 to see the baby's sex. If they don't see it the first time, they charge you $250 for the second time. And $175 for the 3rd time. until they take all of your money..

But because you don't want to pay that money - you try to tell me how to do my job in a hospital setting? where we are serious about your pregnancy??.

They didn't want to "sit through" the 30 min. pathology scan. They had no idea what i was doing. MY JOB..

after they finally saw the sex of the baby - they complained that they had to sit there and watch me *"do nothing for 30 mins."*

I swear a whole damn family didn't even comprehend why they were even there????

A whole Mexican family of 7 people? complained that i didn't "do what they wanted me to do?"

You have GOT to be f***king kidding me..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i swear, the more ignorant people are, the more drama we will incur in our everyday lives.


----------



## foe

Why can't I ever say no? Should have said no when they called me in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being a manager is stressful even at a small shop with few employees


----------



## scooby

I've posted this before, but I need to reiterate. I think my coworker is the coolest person ever. She is the jerk I aspire to be. The contempt she has for people is just perfect. I reckon she is hilarious.

Not sarcasm.


----------



## Prissy Longstaff

I recently got promoted as a supervisor and honestly, I do not feel ready for it. My superiors says, I can withstand the pressure but I am thinking otherwise. I usually do not take risks so the promotion has been a big surprise for me. I lack confidence and I want to get it over with.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 days off before a 7 day stretch


----------



## PenguinNinja

I feel guilty that my boss hired me, and I'm tired of feeling so awful about all the things that I'm not at work.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

PenguinNinja said:


> I feel guilty that my boss hired me, and I'm tired of feeling so awful about all the things that I'm not at work.


I kind of feel that way too. I was hired as a cashier but because it interrupted with my school work and my manager knows I don't like it, she only had me cashier 1 day a week and now no cashiering. Now when they call and ask if I can cashier I lie and say I can't. Like I don't do the job that I was hired to do. _I want to quit this job so bad...

_Also, shout out to a fellow Kansan :clap


----------



## JDsays

I'm a little worried that my boss (who we'll call) Kyle at the main store I work at doesn't approve of me working at another store (same company) even though I told him on two occasions. I told Kyle once, via text and once in person that I intended to work at store B to get more hours because I wasn't scheduled enough days at the main store. He said it was ok and didn't have a problem with it as long as it didn't cause any conflicts to my schedule at the main store, and it hasn't. 

I'm mainly worried that he put a no re-hire clause on my employee file as he's done in the past with a co-worker of mine. What my co-worker did was she started working at another store without telling my manager and he got pissed off at her. He said he put a no re-hire clause on her file because what she did was kind of backstabbing. Though my situation is different, I feel like Kyle may have done the same to me.

I could be worrying for nothing, though.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Now THAT'S interesting!

Every monday morning i have to call this guy to have him turn in my time card to the agency. Hate to say this, but he's from Texas. so we'll call him T.

One of my coworkers told me, that he would be great to interview with if i just wanted to do temporary X-ray.

So he and i talked on the phone. No problem, he asked me to come over on my off time and interview with the techs, etc and we'll get you started whenever you're ready.

Well, something happened to one of the processors across town where i am, and T. shows up to fix it. I wave at him, and he looks at me kind of confused and says: "Who are you?" One of the PA's said: 'Oh, that's Thinks, you talk to her every monday on the phone."

He let it slip.. "I thought you were white.".. he just let it slip.. no one said a word.. i walked off and grabbed my next patient. The next week - right another incident happened - He came over again. He wouldn't even look at me. He walked past me as if i were invisible. True Texan!!

And i thought. whelp! so much for that!

And i thought.._ so that's how white people work behind the scenes. Just be white, and you have a job like that?_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm too intelligent to be working here.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, i flipped that situation.

The clerks literally make us deal with people's screaming kids while having to perform an ultrasound on the patient.

the patient can't afford a baby sitter, so we have to endure someone's kid running around in the room, or yelling and screaming while we try to concentrate.

Well, i put it back on the clerks. I figure if YOU allow them to be scheduled with no babysitter - then baby sit the kid yourself.

I took my patients screaming kid, and rolled him right into the front office, and said: "the mother doesn't mind if you watch the child while i focus on her and her exam." gave them that female fake grin, and walked out.

They were shocked at first? But after that, they had to keep the kid happy. That's when they found out what we have to deal with while trying to do our damn job.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hopefully we have good sales this Halloween weekend as last week's sales were poor


----------



## foe

As I was losing hope with my boss, she said something encouraging to me last Friday.

She valued me highly, it seems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I hate when they do this on Indeed.com forums.

they have these school employees get on the forum pretending to be "real graduates" from college.

Knowing full well, these are HR dept. people, or even the teachers themselves trying to garner suckers, have them pay a 2 year tuition, graduate them, and leave them to sit out there in the real world and ROT!!! while looking or waiting for work.

The ones that complain that they aren't getting any work, are outnumbered at least 3:1 with the "capes" claiming to new grads and happily working full time with benefits.

and folks fall for it!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's retarded that I can order a case from Connect yet it's not in our system so I can't receive or sell it, thus leaving with returning it as the only option


----------



## feels

I'd pretty much always rather just do my **** and leave with as little interaction as possible but I'm usually pretty good at faking being social. Today not so much. I know it probably came off as rude but I just didn't have it in me. I could tell my coworker was a little annoyed with me. Also having like 6 managers buzzing around all the time is a real pain in the ***. I don't want to be babysat I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today there was a guy at the door at 9:15am asking me to sell him a bottle before we were officially opened saying he'd give me and extra $5 if I did...You couldn't wait 45 minutes for your first drink of the day buddy?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I hate talking to this chick at work. She looks like a skeleton, with wrinkled skin and glasses.

She doesn't know how to deal with people that are straight forward. It's almost like watching her "back up" when i say something that scares the sh**t out of her.

She reminds me of Stepford Wives. I said something about traveling, and how all the personalities are actually the same every where you go.

She responded: "I'm sorry you have to deal with such a challenge in the workplace. It must be very frustrating having to deal with so many personalities."

I thought i was talking to the automated voice nuance system on the phone.

I bet if i knocked her head off, i would have seen a bunch of wires sticking out of her neck..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One employee lost his keys which means the whole store has to be re-keyed at his expense & another failed the mystery shopper...you think you turn a corner but there's always something


----------



## chaosherz

Has anyone ever used SA, depression or any mental illness to get time off work? I don't want to admit my condition to my employer but you can only fake a physical illness so often. It shouldn't be this hard...


----------



## Qolselanu

FYI, if you ever ship something via FedEx. Pad the hell out of the package. The packages are certainly NOT babied.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm up for work..

as the sky lightens, my outlook darkens...

i hear cars moving up and down the street and am sure i'm not the only one who feels this way..

why would i want to be up and working as a wage slave, when i could be snuggled under the covers and carelessly dreaming..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It'll all be done a day late


----------



## peace_love

I can't wait to get off! I am soooo sleepy!


----------



## feels

It sucks working with people who are really **** and just make your job like 10x harder. I guess there's no escaping it and they won't fire people because they're too desperate. I usually just try to pick up the slack and don't criticize anyone even when they deserve it. But then those same people have the nerve to try and boss me around when they're ****ing everything up. It's hard not to get salty as hell.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Man, i heaved a deep sigh when i left work yesterday..

It was friday the 13th.

glad i made it through the day without getting a patient complaint?

But! who's to say it won't happen on Monday - the 15th..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I have no idea what they are raising these days, but it sure as hell aren't men.

This guy comes in for a scrotal exam - and he NEEDS to have his girlfriend in there with him. the guy was 21 years old, and what was worse, he was a totally entitled as**hole, that if he didn't get his way, well, he would go home and cry to his mommy and daddy. Absolutely HIGH MAINTENANCE.

And what was even worse? His well manicured hair. It belonged on a real man. And that ridiculous "hair flip"... Real men don't hair flip, they just "let it hang, sweetheart".

He was built and looked like a sheet of paper. White, thin flat on all sides. Not one muscle on him, but he wore designer clothes. I wondered to myself, why is he so uptight??

Well, when i had to do the scrotal exam? I found out why? sorry..

But i smoked joints bigger than what he had. 

So, THIS is what the rich guys look like below the belt. What they don't have down there, they have to "posture" elsewhere. And his arrogant pinched-faced girlfriend? Yeah.. i could tell she'd settle.. No one else would want her mousey looking as**. 

If a male has a female that has to protect him with arrogance, and more arrogance - "Oh yes, i'm pre-med, what are your certifications?" Oh seriously? I was a doctor in the military before you were even born kiddo..

She sat there kind of dumbfounded. Why? because i look younger than her..

They don't even qualify as "Millenials".. and they call them our "future?"

we're in trouble..


----------



## regimes

it's THAT time of year again... when all the christians passive aggressively (or just plain aggressively) demand that everyone in retail say "merry christmas"... 

this jackass today asked me which i said and when i replied, "happy holidays" because we have jewish customers, customers that celebrate Kwanzaa, etc he asked me to spell out christmas and then point out the first five letters of it like i was a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to do some work but I'm so tired/lazy


----------



## uziq

coffee

i was deterred by coffee before, was worried it made me too anxious

but i'm loving it right now. drank a smaller amount than i had in the past. getting work done, strong focus, etc. yeah buddy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That's one hell of a tip, you just bought me some expensive Belgian beer for after shift, thank you sir


----------



## Aeiou

Trying not to break down and cry.
Breathe in... Breathe out...
**** them...
Calm down...
I'm calm.
I won't cry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evo1114

regimes said:


> it's THAT time of year again... when all the christians passive aggressively (or just plain aggressively) demand that everyone in retail say "merry christmas"...
> 
> this jackass today asked me which i said and when i replied, "happy holidays" because we have jewish customers, customers that celebrate Kwanzaa, etc he asked me to spell out christmas and then point out the first five letters of it like i was a ****ing idiot.


You have to say that **** already?!? Holy balls!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

#retailworkerslivesmatter


----------



## millenniumman75

Evo1114 said:


> You have to say that **** already?!? Holy balls!


I find it shocking that people have trees up already - I am like "wait until after Thanksgiving!"

Merry Christmas, Evo1114 :lol! :yay


----------



## intheshadows

Same old garbage..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

millenniumman75 said:


> I find it shocking that people have trees up already - I am like "wait until after Thanksgiving!"
> 
> Merry Christmas, Evo1114 :lol! :yay


They had xmas displays and shopping items already up and ready for retail at Costco BEFORE Halloween..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

One more day..

When i first came here to work, i hoped it wouldn't end. Then during my time here, the masks came off.

My gawd, the hideousness of it all..

It's not even a work place, it's a f**king DAYCARE center. I don't think the director that works at the hospital is aware of this at our Outpatient center - or i just don't think he cares.

The coworkers bring their kids in every single day. The place is crawling with their kids. 

You go in the break room. There are the sonographers two girls hanging out there. If they aren't sitting there hogging the break area, well, they are sitting right outside the sonographers room in the patient waiting area.

If they aren't there? They are hanging out in the MRI console area, that's a huge NO NO..

Then the phlebotomist brings in her kid and husband to sit in the break room or the phlebotomy area where patients are supposed to sit.

The we have the clerks who bring in their 3 and 4 year olds running around in the front office while the clerks are checking patients.

THEN we have the x ray tech - who brings in her 11 y/o son in the tech area. The place where you shoot the x-rays and run the films. 

She became resentful one day when her son wandered into my office while i was doing a vaginal exam on a patient. And shoooed him out and shut the door. Then later i had to ask her to turn down her cell phone ring tone. She said, "I need to hear it when i'm down the hall"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

He wasn't here for 2 weeks, after i said something to her. Then yesterday she brings him to sit elsewhere. That knot head son of b**ch decided to just run to his mother - while she was shooting xrays. He runs full bore into the room while she had a patient on the table. She shot the xray while he was standing in there getting exposed..

To be honest, i hope his nuts get fried. She then YELLS at him to get out of the room. Hold on.. you're yelling at him? Why the f**ck was he in there in the first damn place??

This is how females roll. And if there's a female CLIQUE of "motherhood" then the argument of PROFESSIONALISM is out the door.


----------



## uziq

my job's servers have been slow as *** today and yesterday, it's destroying my productivity


:flush


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well..

today's my last day. And thanks to working with a bunch of females it's going to be the longest day in history.

I will never again work in a facility that cries* "Motherhood first".*. that is so unprofessional..


----------



## feels

My job gave me off Monday because of my aunt's passing which is nice but I didn't ask for it. I'd rather work honestly. Monday I'll be home alone and that doesn't sound so fun right now. Also, there's this girl at work that I really hate working with. She's very negative towards people and tries to act like we're best friends and she'll say we should hang out soon. But when that day comes she always has something come up. I don't actually want to hang out but if she doesn't either then she should stop asking me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Should be interesting trying to figure out how to fix this **** up tomorrow morning


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

And to top it all off, 

one of the co workers kids came in with a cold and infected everyone here.


----------



## The Starry night

*sneezes*

Ive got a cold


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope the price changes tomorrow go smoothly


----------



## The Starry night

Shall i have another cookie or go to bed...


----------



## feels

Was getting pretty fed up with one of my coworkers. She was dating this guy that works up there for like two months and then she broke up with him because he wanted to get married. I was like holy **** yeah you did the right thing. First she was excited about being single again and I tried to encourage her. Then her ex starts being super manipulative saying he's gonna quit his job there and making "jokes" about self harm. So then she goes kinda mental and says she feels like she's gonna pass out and then just stares into space. I tell her she should remain confident in her decision and that he's an adult and will learn to handle heartbreak like one. So then she just becomes useless and keeps running over to him talking with him and at this point I don't even give a **** anymore. I just wanna make food I didn't sign up for this bull****.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

females:

Here's one dumb as** complaining about her coworker about how "unprofessional" it was for her to have her ringtone up so loud that everyone in the clinic could hear it.

Then her ring tone goes off, just as loud, and she says: "Oh, speaking of which" and starts talking on her cell.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I have a cold..

It's lasting a lot longer than i thought, so i might just have to sit back and use this time for recovery. I hate the fact that if i go to the gym, i'm going to cause my self a relapse. Plus, i might be infecting others.

Working out with a cold sucks anyway.

i can't believe they allow co-workers to bring their kids into the workplace knowing full well they are sick. They don't want to bring them into school, but you bring them into work and infect the co-workers.. brilliant..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I had a co worker who is very immature.

There was a friend i really liked. We hit it off the moment we met. Now the coworker isn't giving him my #.. he sent a text asking me what i wanted with the other guy. It's none of his business.

So i guess i'll just delete the coworker's #. I hate manipulators. I guess he must have a had an agenda, i just didn't realize it.


----------



## i suck at life

i didnt finish what i had to do at work today even tho it was supposedly easy to finish. my manager got all mad at me and pretty much ignored me when i was trying to tell her where i left off. idc idc idc!!!!!!!!!!!!! ugh no i do care grrrr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My benefits need to hurry up and kick in so I can see a dentist, see a masseuse, buy some new glasses, & get asthma meds for cheaper


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Everything in the northern region of New Mexico is pretty much closed. 

REI is great retailer. I thought it was hella-cool that they gave their employees an extra day off. Right on!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Still have that cold..

courtesy of that self serving witches offspring in Ukiah.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Same mistake, two weeks running, I'm on top of things


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I could have just slept at work. I have to be back there in the morning and I've only been home for 20 minutes. It's going to feel like I never left. Plus, I brought some work home.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

I don't understand why some coworkers work so slow and I have to babysit them. Even when I got my first job I didn't need supervision.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Good day until that mistake


----------



## owls

The other day my co-worker/supervisor was trying to engage in conversation with me. He always does that. I get so shy and I never think of what to say quickly. So he calls me "mean." I let him talk to me. It's better. I wish I cold come up with witty answers and come backs, but I don't. I hate being put on the spot.


----------



## TryingMara

Very nervous, cannot believe I forgot. Plus the thought of having to face families tomorrow makes me feel like throwing up.


----------



## calichick

Ugh. Today was going relatively well but I had a call today with one of the managers in my office who most intimidates me.

Mainly because he ripped me one time before and the big boss scolded me for some error I made way back when. But I've never spoken directly to this guy until today. First off, he's screaming into the ear piece, and then he rambles on forever and ever and I'm trying to provide him guidance and direction but then he keeps refuting everything I'm saying trying to push his own business agenda, pretty much trying to get me to say what he wants to hear...and I sounded like a fool because im panicking out and end up calling one of my other colleagues to take the convo over because I'm so lost. I literally handed him the phone which is so unprofessional of me and I hate looking and sounding like a fool. (I should not do that again. It represents bad on my part and my capabilities and I think I'm shot to hell with this guy)

I hate feeling like I don't have all the answers to all the problems at my work. I hate not being able to come through :x

But deep breath, it's a learning experience and perfectionism is not the goal, learning and developing Is.


This guy scares the hell out of me. I dunno, he's an Ivy Leaguer and he's not much on the soft skills he's all business. He makes me feel like an idiot.


----------



## Grog

^ sounds like the corporate finance industry . 
The trying to get you to say what they want to hear and all the other bull crap too . 


Well my job tod I turned up at 7:00 not the 1 minute past now that I get told off for the 1 minute it takes me to get to work thanks to gps tracking and monitoring . 
then I washed the dirt off my car and parked under a tree where I pretty much slept until lunch 
then went home and made a steak and tomato sandwich and a coffee for my 1/2 hour mandatory lunch that has to be at 12 not 11:30 or 13:00 or 12:05 but 12:00 to 12:30 
I wend back to the workshop and slept off lunch for about a hour before going out and doing a job 
it's now 15:00 and I'm waiting to knock off at 15:30 . Not 15:29 but 15:30 . I haven't spoken to anyone or seen any one and am sooooo ****ing bored but I guess this is the normal life I'm having a go at living . . Snooze .


----------



## feels

New girl saying she is gonna request to only work mornings now cause she has a kid and all that junk. I love my morning shifts, though. This week I open every day and have the weekend off. If that happened every week I'd never dread going to work. I'm the best opener too. Bleh. I guess as long as they still give me weekends off I'll be happy.


----------



## Crisigv

Ugh, I do work on Thursday, so that means 8 days in a row. Might as well go in on Friday too so I work through the whole weekend.


----------



## Mousey9

I've been averaging 50+ hours of overtime hours the last couple months. wtf am i doing with my life.


----------



## TryingMara

Whether at home or in the office, work is annoying. Tedious.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this is so strange.

Someone was asking about a career in sonography. this dumb as** responds by saying it's a "challenging and rewarding career, and *if you're a workaholic, this is the job for you, because it demands, attention to detail, and high standards.*

Well, that's putting in a nut shell.. just say: "If you're a workaholic, this is the job for you" and leave out the bullsh**t before that?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Here we are, on our way to vacation in New York City, the Soho district, and i'm worried about making sure i have a job next month.

It never fails. There was one time last year i was without a job for* 2 1/2 *months, and i damn near committed suicide. That's so strange.

I had a job no more than 5 mins. from my house, that had me on call almost every night, plus a 4/10 hour shifts + overtime. This was for about 1 year.

I almost committed suicide *THEN*..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow marks 365 days at this gig


----------



## Crisigv

I hate people.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Looking at the requests and notes for next week's schedule makes me scared over how much I might have to work next week. :afr Oh well, I needed an excuse to quit anyways.


----------



## Aeiou

Tomorrow it'll be religious holiday.
Thank God - literally! - I won't hear that hateful alarm clock at 5,55 am.
I feel blessed.


----------



## Evo1114

Today was the first day since May or so that I took a day off and didn't have to feel like a criminal for doing so. Kind of regret sleeping until 2:30 this afternoon though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm decent enough at my job but not so much with complying with all rules...I follow my own code of get **** done and chill but that's not what higher ups like to see, they like compliance to the code...I find my way to be more efficient and motivating


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken

I keep saying I want to work hard and be the best but I never do anything with full effort. WHen's it gonna start?


----------



## Crisigv

Today was the longest day ever.


----------



## TryingMara

I hope you understood this time. Still, I shouldn't have to rush when you've had months.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You think that **** up is bad, wait until you see the next one...would be nice to get some guidance on how to fix things like that


----------



## dragonfruit

I get it that I haven't been in for a while due to illness but when I felt better to volunteer I didn't have to see that oaf there doing a job that I should be doing. I just couldn't stand seeing her face and the fact that she was rude to people and muttering under breath about said people we work for made me want to scream.


----------



## TryingMara

Very stressed. Can't wait for this month to be over and for the new person to start.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i actually thought i wanted to work in NYC..

maybe it's not a good idea after all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A regular customer at the shop called me "hun" today...I wonder if that's gonna be a regular thing from her now


----------



## layitontheline

Canadian Brotha said:


> A regular customer at the shop called me "hun" today...I wonder if that's gonna be a regular thing from her now


Oh gee. How do you like that? Can't say you strike me as a hun type of person, ha.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

layitontheline said:


> Oh gee. How do you like that? Can't say you strike me as a hun type of person, ha.


I wasn't quite sure how to react but she's nice


----------



## feels

Why some customers so *****y? Like even when I'm being pleasant and accommodating as ****?


----------



## Evo1114

I'm finally caught up on my to-do list after an eternity!


----------



## feels

I take back what I said I'd rather deal with a ton of ****ty customers than ****ty coworkers. Gatdamn. I hate that work can get me this frustrated but it would just be cool if people would like try to give a **** about their job.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well,

my recruiter i would be the top candidate for the job. I guess i wasn't. they took in the last bids yesterday. Looks like they decided to go with a cheaper company. Usually, when that happens, i suddenly get a phone call 2 weeks after the job is closed. the candidate that they thought was top notch, didn't work and they need someone ASAP.

that might be the case this time as well..

or not..


----------



## dragonfruit

That sucks thinkstoomuch101. I do hope you get work soon


----------



## dragonfruit

I am feeling confused about work and my placement but I am having high hopes. All will be well and work out in the end.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

dragonfruit said:


> That sucks thinkstoomuch101. I do hope you get work soon


Thanks, man. i'm on vacation, anyway.. i usually get a lot of rejection before all of a sudden folks start knocking down the door. It's something i have to get used to in this line of work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

1 fixed, 1 to figure out


----------



## Evo1114

I wonder if this has just been a bad week or if people are becoming increasingly helpless? I think helping somebody wipe their butt is just about the only thing I haven't been asked to assist somebody with.


----------



## samseta

I have a whole work persona where I'm normal and can keep my idiot depressed self hidden. It works for the most part and the worst that people think of me is that I'm too quiet and keep to myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sorry old man, I know you want that beer but I can't build a filler order just to make sure you're happy this week, part of managing is not over ordering


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

They said they would be "doing interviews" today, but didn't give me a set time. That was stupid. So they expected me to sit around waiting for them to call? I was in the gym when i received a call at 11:00 and 1:00, but they didn't leave a voicemail. I don't even think it was them. I think it might have been spam.


----------



## millenniumman75

Canadian Brotha said:


> A regular customer at the shop called me "hun" today...I wonder if that's gonna be a regular thing from her now





layitontheline said:


> Oh gee. How do you like that? Can't say you strike me as a hun type of person, ha.


 I was at my local Long John Silver's ordering a fish and chicken platter, and the lady kept saying "Hun", "Honey", and "Darlin'"......even when I gave her the money. :lol


----------



## intheshadows

I'm scared of dying old and alone like my older co-worker will probably do.


----------



## TenYears

I'm almost positive one of my buddies came into work this morning all f-ed up, out was obvious as hell. And the team leads were just totally oblivious. Ffs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The problem with being the boss is even on your days off everyone contacts you about problems at work


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I want to talk to my boss about a permanent role, as well as raise, but there never seems to be a good time to do that; and it also makes me nervous.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

We did essentially a weekend's worth of sales in a day on Xmas Eve


----------



## burgerchuckie

samseta said:


> I have a whole work persona where I'm normal and can keep my idiot depressed self hidden. It works for the most part and the worst that people think of me is that I'm too quiet and keep to myself.


Same here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A broken heater in the winter isn't so kosher


----------



## Ckg2011

I got nothing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

interesting..

This facility in Cheyenne, Wyoming posted a contract job for the end of January. Dayshift with 1 weekend rotation. They claimed they wanted the "best of the best".. So my recruiter submitted me.

All of a sudden, i get a phone call on my cell while i'm in the gym. No set appt. for the interview - the facility just called out of the blue. I catch the voice mail. and we set an appt. for the next morning. They call 30 mins. later than the scheduled time. So unprofessional.

Come to find out, these as**holes just want someone to *drag through the mud.*. they finally came clean during the interview. The hours were "changed" from the "day shift" to weekends, evenings and "various shifts through out the week - including graveyard. So they can let their "full time techs get some rest"..

They were kind of pissed off that i asked what were the hours. If i hadn't? They would have screwed me royally.

We hung up, and i knew i didn't want that job. And they went on and interviewed the rest of the candidates.

Well... someone must have backed out of the contract last week.. Because that candidate fell through and they had to repost the job again!!

:lol


----------



## dragonfruit

Great job for sticking up for yourself.  I am slowly gaining confidence my senior boss messaged me I thought she said she was going to work with me. However she said was moving to a different department and didn't say if I was going to be with her. So I am up in the air as to see who I am working with within the next few weeks. :/


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Thanks Dragonfruit!

And like any one, having that "up in the air" feeling isn't very comfortable. I don't see how normal people feel this, and just - move on to the next indicated thing. I hope your senior boss gives you an answer, OR i hope the next person you work with is respectful


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

And here we go.. the beginning of the year..

And we wait for a decent contract to come up. I thought i was passed over for a contract at a Veterans Hospital because i wasn't experienced enough. One of the recruiters from another company gave me an insider tip.

there's a process called VETPRO. this is a back ground check that takes over a 1-2 months to clear a contractor before we can work at their facilities. 

Many Vet hospitals want someone right away. They didn't have 2 months to wait for me to get hired. so they hired someone else who already had their back ground check done by a VA hospital. 

I can not initiate one myself. It has to be done after interviewing with a VA hospital.

And i thought i wasn't "good enough".. the recruiter reassured me. Far from it..

Unfortunately, my hiring recruiter never told me that.. I'm actually looking forward to "one of those" phone calls from my hiring recruiter in her usual panic asking for me to work immediately at a VA hospital - without a back ground check. It happened before when i was already on an assignment.


----------



## dragonfruit

Don't you just love the panic last minute calls when they need you. I had plenty of those last year.


----------



## millenniumman75

Happy New Year! :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 weeks now without proper heat in midst of a mild but still cold enough Canadian winter, it's complete and total BS.


----------



## intheshadows

Canadian Brotha said:


> 2 weeks now without proper heat in midst of a mild but still cold enough Canadian winter, it's complete and total BS.


That's whack!


----------



## intheshadows

They just keep on finding ways to piss off the employees where I am...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

intheshadows said:


> That's whack!


Yeah man, cold snap this week too, fingers crossed we're good by weeks end


----------



## Evo1114

After somebody once again came to my office like they were going to pee their pants, I decided to go ask some of my younger coworkers (more honest, they like me, part timers, don't give a damn) why people are so scared of me, even though I've never yelled at anybody or ever been in any sort of fight. My suspicions were confirmed, after some pleading, when one of the girls said 'when I first started here I thought you were always really really crabby. You come in in the morning with your sunglasses on and make a beeline for your office and you look really pissed off the rest of the day'. 

So now I'm wondering how in the eff I'm going to correct this. The complaints are still happening regularly (about my 'awful' attitude). My main problems are: resting 'b-word' face, I have NO voice inflection, I talk to myself (which has been accused of 'grumbling'), and I am guessing (as I have been told by an ex-gf) I have an extremely intense face when I am thinking...which, because I'm the main problem-solver at my job, I do it almost all day. I am definitely looking hard for a new job, but I'm hoping to at least not be fired before doing so. Blech. I DREAD having to explain this to anybody higher-up. It will probably just sound like a bunch of made-up excuses to them. :con

Edit: Another case in point. I had just gotten done exchanging some jolly weekend tales with a coworker 'buddy' of mine. I was in a perfectly fine mood. I then was walking through the lobby and a random customer (a nice lady, not ragging on her or anything), randomly said 'you should smile, things aren't so bad'. I turned around and smiled and laughed and said thanks. I clearly must have the worst beeyotch face known to man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Clearly the whole unit needs replacing


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay, if you're going to pay me to sit at my home for 24 hours, to wait for your phone call. You'd better pay me more than $2.50 an hour. This is "On-Call" pay? and people accept this??

what kind of bull sh**t is that??

Texas is paying a whopping $3.00 an hour.. whoop dee dooo! and nope.. i'm not taking that job either..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Maybe i'm coming across as a diva?

Maybe i should take those sh**t jobs - even though no one else is..

Maybe i should be grateful to have a sh**t job.

Maybe i don't deserve a sh**t job. 

Maybe i deserve better..

Wait a minute.. I DO deserve better. No more maybe's..


----------



## calichick

I have to break a man's heart tomorrow.

And I feel just awful. 

Rarely do I respect men. Rarely do a few of them meet my ridiculously high standards.

I have to break his heart tomorrow and it makes me feel self-doubtful and disappointed in my inability to make him happy.

I feel like not a whole lot of people are on my side. I feel like I can be a b**** sometimes, I can be honest and blunt and I can be selfish and needy, moody and indecisive.

But above all, I am considerate of others and I hate myself in a way for doing this.

I feel like I let him down. I don't want to do this.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

dragonfruit said:


> Don't you just love the panic last minute calls when they need you. I had plenty of those last year.


Yep, it's how i received my first contract job. It's even funnier how the recruiter or the facility itself, will send you an* EMAIL* if they don't want you, but they'll turn around and blow up your cell phone to talk to you in person when they need someone to come in and clean up after 3 or 4 contractors or full timers decide they're fed up, and walk off the job.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i think i dodged another bullet. 

I was going to work at this facility due to the call pay. But here's the clincher.. they only pay you up to a maximum of $450 for being on call the whole damn week.

Now, if you're paid $90 an hour to come in on call, and they work you for 8 hours thats: $720.00..

So, if they call you in 3 days straight on call for 8 hours a pop? that's $2,160.00 in a weekend ONLY WORKING 24 hours out of the 72 hours on call.

And they are only paying $448.00 max. Hell no!! if they are going to call me in for 24 hours to work - then i damn well better get 24 hours of pay..

What a load of crap!!

AND they only pay $6.00 an hour if you're on beeper.

for 72 hours..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this recruiter told me that there was a company interested in interviewing me.

This was last year, when i started realizing at least 99.9% of recruiters are just sharks looking for their commission. If you catch them at their game, or refuse to play their game - they never call you again, but there's always another one in their company that will dive in for a commission anyway.

This specific recruiter, called me up last year, and told me that he had set up an interview with me, and to call him if the facility didn't call. Well, the facility did not call. And when i called the recruiter back? he had the clerk say that he was "out to lunch".. and he never got back with me after that.

This agency has a reputation of calling contractors with "urgent" positions - then you hear nothing from them again.

Suddenly, i'm getting phone calls from this agency, after i've worked a few contracts with other companies. New recruiter. I told them about my experience with the last one, and basically all i received was: "Well, sorry that happened, let's start fresh"... (i want a commission, and i don't give a sh**t if the last guy f***cked you over.)

That company has been calling since last year with positions. To this day, i will not accept a position from them.

(And they call at least 3x times a week..)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

And here's something else i've noticed?

Recruiters that call from "LinkedIn" are the biggest LOSERS i've ever run across.

I have yet to say something decent about some of the recruiters who have contacted me from LinkedIn. They're inexperienced, just starting, working a fly by night operation, have no follow up, or are too cheap to compete with the more established agencies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could have done more today


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

sh**t..

I must be patient. I can't believe i've turned down jobs in the last few weeks. The reason being? I'm getting tired of being hired as a "slave" to clean up the mess that administration leaves.

If you have techs/sonographers/PA's that are literally walking off the damn job - and you expect me to come in a do the job of the 3 people who left? Well, you can cram that up your as**..

I can' believe hospitals are operating at this kind of capacity. What i am grateful to see? people aren't "putting up" with long hours + call anymore. People are actually backing out of contracts where they know the directors are lying to "bait them in"..

People are finally saying "I'm tired of being treated with absolutely no respect".. and they are walking out of hospitals..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This kind of variance doesn't make sense


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

wow...

i guess he figured if we stayed "work-friends" long enough that we could be lovers. (he wasn't my type, and i would never bed someone like him.)

He became jealous when there was another fellow that came along who was far more interesting and mature than he was. He was an alpha.. of course, i'm interested in him! I'd rather have that alpha over him any day of the week.

When i told the young male to give the alpha my number - instead of the young kid playing messenger each time me and the alpha "spoke" - the kid became defensive. When i called him on it, he said he was "Just teasing".. when i asked him to give the alpha my number again, he left a sarcastic message - and never responded again.

This means he couldn't get what he wanted and deleted my #, so that Neither of them would be able to communicate with me again. (If i can't have you, neither can he.)

What guys will do for a piece of as** is astonishing. Even when there is absolutely no way in hell they're going to get any.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what's even worse? I'm twice that young coworker's age!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm not being a diva or anything..

but i sure as hell am not going to work in these locations during the winter months.

Owossa, MI (75 miles from Detroit) - that's too far to go to a good gym every night.

Fairbanks, Alaska. I did that once, and damn near froze my t**ts off.

St. Thomas, Virgin Islands, nope. Sh**tiest pay on earth, plus, they don't have sexual harassment laws over there.

Gallup, New Mexico.. I LIVE in New Mexico, and i sure as hell am not working in Gallup.. There's nothing out there.


----------



## dragonfruit

I just found out one of my favourite co-workers was laid off. I felt myself tear up when I found out, the person is the most sweetest and knows their job so well. I know that my co-worker was looking for other jobs and I thought they were going to get a job else where but instead they were laid off. In the workforce that I am in it is competitive be it a minor role or a major role. I actually feel more sad for the co-worker because they are married with children and their partner doesn't really have a job. 

What got my goose was the person that is replacing the co-worker is a jokester and likes to show off with magic tricks where as the co-worker who got laid off is very serious. Life is not fair.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Now it's a game of wait and see


----------



## IcedOver

I'm not as intimidated by this woman who joined about five months ago, but it's still an issue. This woman . . . is gorgeous! I can't get over it despite the fact that we've worked together on a few things and her personality, even though she's very nice, is that of a whiny hipster liberal. Unfortunately she's got a guy and is 11 years younger (not that I could get someone in her league anyway, although from the occluded pics the guy has posted online, her BF isn't that great looking). I think this other guy with whom I work closely also has taken a shine to her because he talks to her the same way he did this other girl I think he also liked.


----------



## Findedeux

Horribly stressful day at work.

Wish I had a friend who I could go to happy hour with and get sloshed.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

dragonfruit said:


> What got my goose was the person that is replacing the co-worker is a jokester and likes to show off with magic tricks where as the co-worker who got laid off is very serious. Life is not fair.


That sounds about right! Magic Tricks and Politics, that'll get you further than using your brain and hard work.

I'm thinking about going out to hospitals - and instead of "*Working"*? I'm going to start "*Twerking*"!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Man, i love it when i fill out a job application on-line, and receive that automated email message stating that they have received my application and will forward it to the HR dept. etc.

I remember when i first started doing job searches. And that email would pop up. I was so excited, because i actually thought the dept. would TAKE THE TIME to look over my resume.

Come to find out, it's just HR, zooming through resumes - even though they don't have a clue as to what is required of the candidate!

Thanks..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I feel overexposed when I'm not working alone


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm on a business trip with my SO in Las Cruces NM. It's his job, and since he figured i was waiting for between contracts - that he liked me being with him.

We were laying in bed taking a nap, when i told him:

I'm going to die!

I'm unemployed!

I will die if i don't have a job!

I am going to die!!

He looked at me, and laughed. Calmly said: "I know you'll have a new contract that you might like, don't worry, you'll have a job".. and he went to sleep.

I laid there for a few mins., thought about it.. got back online and started filling out applications.


----------



## NuthinSimple

Service manager thinks he's my boss but he's not and I'm pretty sure dude has an ingrown penis. ****in *******.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, i applied for a contract out in some sh**tburg of a town.. and would you believe folks have already taken the position?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh..my recruiter is really wasting my time, right now.

She needed a reference from my supervisor, and i gave her the one to call. I had to leave town, and don't have the written reference.. Now, since i'm out of town - she wants the "written" reference.

Nothing to get bent of shape over..and it certainly isn't speeding up the job hunting process. So, she'll have to wait until i get back home for me to fax it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what i'm really shocked and hurt about is the radiologist. She's the only one name that i can remember. She promised she would be a reference. A month later, after i came back from NYC, When my recruiter called her? She had the secretaries block at the recruiters number.

f**king female. out of all the contracts, I've never had anyone do that.

working with her in the past, she was spiteful for no reason. I guess this is being spiteful again.. that's okay..

They had asked if i could stay, and i gave an adamant "No!" I guess she took that personally.


----------



## Crisigv

I really wish my manager would stop changing my shifts around on the same day I have to work.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I really wish my manager would stop changing my shifts around on the same day I have to work.


Omg, that is awful. Especially for people with bad anxiety. No respect. I had that happen to me a few times, like wtf.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Omg, that is awful. Especially for people with bad anxiety. No respect. I had that happen to me a few times, like wtf.


It happens all the damn time. It's really annoying.


----------



## Ckg2011

Made it through my first day of work at my new job.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Duluth, MN..

My boyfriend says "NO".., and i'm thinking "PAYCHECK"..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's gotta be some excuse for me to get out of going...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wow..

My SO shut this chick down at work.

In her home, she must be considered the "alpha".. Well, she did like most "alpha" chicks do when they come to work. She tried to "rule the roost"..

She started complaining about a younger secretary who was better than the others that came there.

The "alpha" chick is an older lady, and just a book keeper.. She has no business talking sh**t about someone else, let alone their job. When she was just hired a few months ago.

She decided one morning she didn't like the secretary, and started rumors/complaints about her. Then tried to form a posse so that she could get her daughter to work for her, versus the one she didn't like.

My SO got wind of it. The fat young CEO of the company is a coward, so he basically agreed with miss alpha. My SO? Nope, he's an alpha.

It's one thing i like about "alpha" men.. They cut sh**t out immediately.

He listened to the CEO, (young white guy - beta type) who didn't have the balls to stop her silliness. 

My SO, went straight to the bookkeeper's desk, and set a time for their meeting.

When she started lying about why she "hates" the secretary, my SO, gave reasons why the secretary was well liked - and that she would stay. If there were any more "problems" that she should come to him.

Of course, she wouldn't come to him.. She wanted to go to the guy who's weaker, not stronger.

That secretary better thank her lucky stars, he was there, or she might have been out of a job, just because someone was trying to play "Queen of the Hill"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

come on Marshall, Texas.

It's just south of Lafayette, Louisiana!

come on Marshall, TX.. it's just a 4 week contract. but it will be an interesting 4 weeks if i had it..


----------



## Ckg2011

I wonder if I can finally move out if I get a second part time job?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Please, Marshall, TX... please!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

XO is a reference to a well aged spirit, it's not a brand & there are many brands that are over $100 so repeating that you're looking for XO over & over isn't gonna help me help you, a brand would though, how about that instead?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

Now, i've been submitted to San Angelo, TX.. come on, San Angelo..

The problem is? The recruiters of this company keep bidding higher than the asking price.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I don't know if i can do this.

I was really rooting for Knoxville university for a contract. They passed me over for someone else - obviously. They didn't even bother to call me for an interview.

Five days after the start date? Umm hmmm.. They emailed my recruiter asking for me specifically.

Damn right, i have a resentment. Five days after the start date, you realized you picked a damn dud, and now you want me to come in and clean up the mess.


----------



## Crisigv

If one more of my shifts gets changed, I'm going to kill someone. Or more like myself.


----------



## Ckg2011

I would much rather be at work than at home with my parents. I need a second job and an apartment. I hate living with my parents.


----------



## TryingMara

Feels like we are kind of becoming friends. For what it's worth, I enjoyed the time we spent together this week and I'm glad you remembered.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

All these reports...I'm starting to question whether management is really for me


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I have these lottery tickets stacked up from December.

I hate putting myself through this sh**t every 2.5 months. Sometimes, i come up empty handed, or i make a few bucks..

Been doing this for over 10 years.. When will i stop deluding myself.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I watched Cam Newton on the pre Super Bowl interviews. He was happy, relaxed, confident. And he said: I do this for fun. I'm a fan of this game.

I was inspired, and pretty happy for the guy. Not a lot of people out there can really say they are happy with their job.

Then after the game was over, and he had another interview? Well, I saw a different Cam Newton. He was pissed off, frustrated and stormed out of the news conference.

I kind of thought he would have just said: "Well, you win some, you lose some, i'm still happy with what i do!"

But no..

he certainly wasn't not happy. At least Belicheck will finish the press conference when he's pissed.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

If it's one thing that i find the most intimidating is watching Bellicheck after the New England Patriots lose.










I have to give that man credit. Though he is obviously furious? He still endures the bulls**t interviews.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The sales are up $40 from last year, essentially the same, customer count up by 25 & you're asking me why when some else budgeted for an extra $2000 in sales compared to the last 2 years why we are under par on that basis? Seems to me that shot should go to whoever the math wiz is that decided compared to 2 years history to be so optimistic in projections


----------



## TryingMara

I want to run away, I suck at this.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I remember putting in applications for contract work, and had to turn off my answering machine at night and have my voice mail box filled with employers asking for interviews the next morning.

Now that the medical field has been overly-saturated, i find it so strange. I get job offers by recruiters? But they are either jobs no one else wants, or jobs where the employers are basically going to wipe the floor with the candidate.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh gawd, i know she could care less, i KNOW it.

I had a fast talking recruiter from an agency that tried to get me to work in a VERY dangerous location called Nogales.

5 Americans were shot there a couple of years ago, execution style. It's mexican territory + high drug cartel. They can't seem to keep american medical workers because of the drug trafficking, murder, prostitution, etc.

I found this out? by talking to other mexican employees in my location. 

I told her about other job leads? She replied in a way that i found strange, like she was being sarcastic:

I'll get right on that! and she never spoke to me again. 

Damn, apparently, that b***tch wouldn't mind seeing people die just to get her commission.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm scared to go in tomorrow. I can't even handle small issues.


----------



## NerdlySquared

TryingMara said:


> I'm scared to go in tomorrow. I can't even handle small issues.


I know it's not easy  Try to stay strong Mara, belive in yourself. Fear can be a poor guide and is a terrible judge of capability, don't always trust what it's telling you. I really hope everything works out.

Wishing you the very best :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if the mall is going to give the stores compensation for screwing up our product in our offsite today. The fire alarm was testing all day, and the sprinklers in the offsite room turned on. The floor was flooded and we lost some stuff.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Now that the employee is telling me what he encountered?

I truly wondered how i lasted there for 2.5 years!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to make the calls about potential transfers & discuss it with my boss but it's nerve wracking


----------



## calichick

My boss is always in a sh*ty mood on Wednesdays.

Feel depressed and unmotivated because her attitudes towards me and my work is affected by that and it seems like I can't do anything right these times.


----------



## AussiePea

calichick said:


> My boss is always in a sh*ty mood on Wednesdays.
> 
> Feel depressed and unmotivated because her attitudes towards me and my work is affected by that and it seems like I can't do anything right these times.


Sounds a bit like my day and my boss's current mood.

---------------

I need to ask for a pay rise with my other job so I can quit this one, would mean I'd only be working 20 weeks a year also, hmm.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This company is so sh*tty. There are people who haven't been here as long as me and they are making more money than me. Not only that, but I'm a better worker than them and I pretty much fully understand the whole system and how to do pretty much every job there, so sometimes I end up having to train people who make more than me.

I'm really starting to wonder why they treat me so differently and always give me the short end of the stick. I hope this place gets sued to death or just simply burns to the ground.


----------



## Evo1114

So the other day I was in my 'supervisor's' office and my boss and he were just going on and on with racist jokes and comments. I felt incredibly uncomfortable in there while the rage was just building up and up. I couldn't leave because I couldn't make it obvious that THAT'S why I was leaving. Once again today I was in there (for work reasons) and the racist comments started up again and I kind of lost all control. I don't recall exactly what came out of my mouth, I typically don't when I kind of go past my boiling point. I HOPE I can't get in trouble for this blowup. But you never know with this place. Thankfully my work friend was in there, who is also bothered by the stuff they say, and he kind of cooled things down. I did go in there later in the day after I got my breath back and took an anxiety pill and it was work-friendly, so at least it is under the bridge now, but still. I know the degree to which it goes on and it bothers me.

I have to often hear comments about Mexicans there, which, having a niece and nephew who are half Mexican and a much smarter and much much more successful Mexican sister-in-law, it really ruins my day when I hear them spewing garbage about that.

I guess after today, if nothing else, hopefully I don't have to hear any of that crap. It still bothers me, knowing it is going on. Like I see the lady in the office next to me who IMMEDIATELY runs downstairs or even out to her car if a couple of black customers come in. I have even witnessed her calling my supervisor for 'help'. Have to hear her complain about what 'disgusting thing' a Hispanic customer did while they were in her office, literally every time she gets a Hispanic customer, she claims something nightmarishly disgusting happens. 

It boggles my mind how people like this can get management or supervisory positions in this day and age. I wish I could say something, but even if I could, I know it would be useless and would just paint a MAJOR target on my back.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Saturday night, gorgeous weather, it should be busier than this


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Last night :


"I hope I don't trip over the cat while doing Mountain Climber hops."


----------



## andy0128

The last week i have really started to genuinely want to get the hell out of there. I knew i was taking on a crappy job from day one but i was desperate, so i kind of accepted the situation and reminded myself it's better than being unemployed. Not long ago i actually felt that i could see a long term future there, but there are just so many things that are wrong I could go on all day.


----------



## aramainep

"What kind of an idi*t do you have to be to eat something that smells like feet and subject us all to that odor?"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being boss is a coin toss even in a quiet location like this store. I need to establish myself as a guitar teacher or something


----------



## Crisigv

I almost told my assistant manager that I have no friends. I'm glad I caught myself. Except she knows I have no life.


----------



## Evo1114

A few weeks ago two of the bigger moronic, butt-kissing idiots were talking about rearranging the area outside of my office. I basically said, in not so many words, it sounded idiotic and pointless and to leave me out of it unless it involved computers (my job). 

So today I come in and they had come in very early in the morning and moved the desk that used to be immediately outside my office door and switched it with the waiting area for the investment department that is directly adjacent to my office. So the empty desk is in front of the investment office and the customer waiting area is directly outside my office.

I was pissed, but whatever, I got over it. But THEN I hear the main reason for the switch is that the investment guy (who has been here for 3 months) didn't like people sitting directly outside his office and looking in at him! So they decide that to rectify the situation, they'd instead switch it so that the guy who has been here 10 years and who has no involvement with any customers in any way, shape or form has to deal with it instead of the guy who has been here 3 months. Lol. 

I HATE butt-kissers but, even (much, much) more, I hate people who pander to butt-kissers. 

Good news is that several other people thought it was a shady deal, so they have been making fun of the situation and the employee very well within earshot of him.


----------



## Crisigv

I found out from my manager yesterday that my assistant manager is pregnant. She is due in May, and no one could tell she was pregnant. What a surprise. My boss said that she'll have to hire another part time keyholder, so I praying to god that means more hours for me. It makes sense to give the experienced once more time than the noobie who is just an extra body. I guess that also means I'm going to have to buy a gift.


----------



## Evo1114

A coworker who is a recent college grad was searching for jobs at work today and I heard her mention a receptionist job that pays more than I make (a System/Network Admin with a 4-year IT degree and 15 years experience...several in management). I really need to figure out these ridiculous interview shortcomings one of these days. I wish job hunts were like professional sports try-outs. I can't talk about myself AT ALL and its hard to really think about how to answer questions when my brain is lagging 10 minutes behind in a conversation. My 'auto-pilot' conversation is atrocious. I wonder what it is like to be able to quickly think of what to say and then say it exactly how you meant to say it. However, if I could get a few days to SHOW how good I am, I'd be golden.


----------



## TryingMara

After so many meetings and constant interaction, I'm still so awkward. Maintaining eye contact and not flubbing my words will forever be a challenge.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I hate these company career websites where they ask you to submit a resume, then on the next couple of pages ask you to fill out your name, contact info, previous work experience, etc. All of that was on my resume, just like all standard resumes should have!


----------



## Evo1114

Awkto Awktavious said:


> I hate these company career websites where they ask you to submit a resume, then on the next couple of pages ask you to fill out your name, contact info, previous work experience, etc. All of that was on my resume, just like all standard resumes should have!


I was complaining about this a lot a few weeks ago. I HATE it. I spend 6 hours perfecting my resume. Finally I say, that's it, I'm submitting it! And then you click 'Next' and it asks you to fill in all that crap, so you spend another 6 OCD-filled hours nitpicking and perfecting it again!


----------



## intheshadows

Same old garbage where I'm at..


----------



## roats44862

Am I the only one who likes my job?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At every single job I've worked I've done things that I could/should be fired for. It's so easy to skirt the rules if you're not being watched like a hawk


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Evo1114 said:


> I was complaining about this a lot a few weeks ago. I HATE it. I spend 6 hours perfecting my resume. Finally I say, that's it, I'm submitting it! And then you click 'Next' and it asks you to fill in all that crap, so you spend another 6 OCD-filled hours nitpicking and perfecting it again!


The ones that I come across ask you the same thing on your resume. So after you're all done perfecting your resume. Don't you just copy and paste it? I'm sure you're exaggerating, but it shouldn't take more than a few minutes. 
Regardless, I still hate how redundant it is, and I'm glad other people hate it as well.


----------



## Evo1114

Awkto Awktavious said:


> The ones that I come across ask you the same thing on your resume. So after you're all done perfecting your resume. Don't you just copy and paste it? I'm sure you're exaggerating, but it shouldn't take more than a few minutes.
> Regardless, I still hate how redundant it is, and I'm glad other people hate it as well.


I'm exaggerating a bit, but every time I do it, I'll start changing the formatting, and then once I do that, it's an automatic invitation to re-read it and then spend quite some time editing it all over again. It SHOULD just take a couple minutes...but not for me.


----------



## unemployment simulator

some employers really ****ing piss me off the way they try and turn around their incompetency and put blame onto their staff. this lady tells me, I only need to go and collect the brochure if its not been left you leave a slip requesting it. after that if they haven't left it out you cut your losses and move on. I do exactly that and she is now telling me "did I knock or ring the bell to ask for it" I am thinking to myself this is ****ing bull****, if you want me to do that then TELL ME WHEN YOU ORIGINALLY GIVE ME THE DAMNED INSTRUCTIONS! now she is trying to turn this on me like I haven't done the job right, what choice do I have now aside from highlighting her incompetence with training me and making her look stupid by telling her she never told me this, or wrongly accepting the blame myself. this isn't the first time this has happened to me... from past experience I have learned that speaking up and telling the truth ends up with you falling out of favour with the employer which has obvious negative repercussions.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

4 phone interviews this week.
Just finished my second one.
Very thankful that I am being considered to these jobs, and I want to be employed as soon as possible, but it is kind of overwhelming. Especially on such short notice.


----------



## Estillum

I've been wearing an inside out band shirt instead of my black uniform for the past few days and no one has seemed to noticed yet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to hire someone asap...I don't want to go through the motions though, looking for a job & hiring suck equally

Sent from my SGH-T599V using Tapatalk


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Going though all these interviews, the company usually asks 'Why do you want to work for us?'; and basically you have to kiss their ***.
I wonder how many people had the balls to ask: 'Why do you want me to work for you?'


----------



## uziq

my goal today was to clock 12 hours. at 10 hours on the dot right now, but the willpower is fading


----------



## uziq

managed to clock 12 yesterday. goal today is 14.5 so I can finish my 40 hours early ^-^


----------



## TryingMara

I like the way things were going and I'm not sure which decision to make. It's nice that I have this choice. Hope things keep going in this direction. I should just try to stay open to what happens.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd guess that's the same shoplifter from the other day


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn

When HR changes peoples schedule at the last minute and your supervisors don't get the memo, but because your got a new phone and don't know how to screenshot there's no proof on your end so you aren't sure if you might have just read it wrong...


Hand surgery...
I'm grouchy af.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope I manage to be a decent interviewer tomorrow morning


----------



## Crisigv

Turns out my assistant manager is having the baby next week, instead of next month. I'm going to have great hours next week, but 6 days in a row. I'll miss her for a year, but thanks at the same time.


----------



## nubly

Ugh, might get laid off tomorrow. I'm going to miss this employer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv

Just saw that a big pet store company is closing it's stores. There is a big one in my mall. That's going to be a big store to fill, the big ones have sat empty for a while. We need more stores to open, not close.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Just saw that a big pet store company is closing it's stores. There is a big one in my mall. That's going to be a big store to fill, the big ones have sat empty for a while. We need more stores to open, not close.


Yeah, it's a real problem when the "superstores" take over all these small businesses and then go out of business themselves.

Leaves a void not many other businesses could fill.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Yeah, it's a real problem when the "superstores" take over all these small businesses and then go out of business themselves.
> 
> Leaves a void not many other businesses could fill.


I know, it's a shame. This pet store wasn't even a huge company, and they have been in that same spot for so many years. I remember my dad taking me there when I was little so we could look at the animals. I remember they had a tiny shark in their huge tank in the fish section. I understand that stores close, but it takes so long for a new one to open up. There are small units in my hallways that have been empty since early last year. Really annoying, and worrying.


----------



## unemployment simulator

so I have been asked my job advisor to consider cleaning work. in light of reading this thread; http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/mens-bathrooms-are-the-worst-1793097/
i'm not so sure I want to lol. do _all_ cleaning jobs involve cleaning up peoples piss, vomit, poop, blood, spit and any other stuff like that? or is it possible I can get a job just buffing floors, emptying rubbish and cleaning surfaces?


----------



## Skeletra

I requested to trade my shift to go to a family event (boyfriends family). Now I'm wondering if it's wrong to ask for the shift back.. Feel like it seems desperate.. :-/


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> I requested to trade my shift to go to a family event (boyfriends family). Now I'm wondering if it's wrong to ask for the shift back.. Feel like it seems desperate.. :-/


So are you not going anymore (bf's family)? Its not wrong to ask for the shift back just awkward.


----------



## Skeletra

Kevin001 said:


> So are you not going anymore (bf's family)? Its not wrong to ask for the shift back just awkward.


Thanks. Feels way awkward. Most probably not going to the family event, he might get an interview close to this, and it's at least a 6 hour drive one way, so that's a little too much stress ^^.


----------



## feels

I ****ing love working at Chipotle. Most of our crew is so great and fun and just kicks *** everyday. I really do believe the whole company is special. I'll really miss this place and all it's done for me when I get a big girl job. My best friend is about to be promoted tomorrow and I know she could have her own store one day if she wanted to. I could maybe work towards that too but I dunno.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't even care about this stupid job anymore. But I won't be good anywhere I go.


----------



## feels

I have this one coworker that's been pissing me off because he just doesn't seem to give a ****, he forgets things all the time, and he doesn't listen to advice. And like this morning he was in the bathroom for like 10 minutes and then later he left me to do all the online orders that were due by the time we opened. I don't think he belongs there at all. Today my best friend/kitchen manager had a talk with him basically saying he has one week to improve and if he doesn't he's out. They've had multiple talks with him before about his performance. I think if it takes this long to get the message across then there's no hope.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No I don't want to take a management training course...but I will since you asked and finally put through the raise I've been asking for my coworker since the minimum wage changed last October...


----------



## feels

We have this one chick at work who's a badass at everything and is definitely gonna be the next Kitchen Manager. She asked me today if I had talked to our GM about learning prep and she said she had suggested it to him. It made really happy because now I know she thinks I'm capable of moving up as well. Our GM mentioned me being trained for KM after her. I hope I can kick *** at prep and grill too.


----------



## WonderSotong

I don't want to go for lunch with my big group of colleagues!


----------



## 3677

Work sucks, I know. She left me roses by the stairs, Surprises, let me know she cares


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's simple, I've had a bit of a week, forgot to make sure it was done for yesterday so I got it done today...would you rather I lie or make up some excuse? It's not acceptable, but there are far worse mistakes to be made


----------



## TryingMara

Nothing will be the same now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I would take a pay cut and accept working alone less for guaranteed hours at your location which is closer to home, yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today confirmed it, I have no desire to work my way up through management in this or any other company, I also have no idea what I'll do next


----------



## sully20

I've worked at this new job for almost 4 months. And my social anxiety is starting to rear its ugly head now. 

I no longer have the newbie excuse to use for my odd behavior. I'm anti-social, I stay at my desk all day and never eat my lunch because I'm afraid to go into the break area. 

They keep throwing me on random projects, I'm not adjusting well at all and I just feel completely useless. I'm like a mouse in their weekly meetings. It's always a joke when they turn to me and ask if I have "anything for the group."

Everyone is nice and pleasant enough for the most part. But I just can't get over about how useless I am for them. This would be a great job for someone outgoing and who can take control but I'm such a bad fit it's laughable.
I'm really struggling with all these thoughts. It's SO hard to show up to work every day, fake your "Hello's" and try to seem enthusiastic when you feel numb and completely incompetent inside..


----------



## feels

These new managers are amazing and I love them lol. They originally said I'd be learning prep in 4 weeks. But today the apprentice told me it'll be on the 23rd which is 3 weeks from when they originally said. It was actually going to be next week but he had made the schedule before he got the memo. They made a promise and they kept it and now they have my full trust and respect. I need to kick *** on prep. If I do then I can learn grill and then if I kick *** on there I could be a KM before the year's over. Honestly if I do well on prep and grill then I don't really care if I get into the nursing program. I love this company and I wouldn't mind just trying to continue to move up. Being a manager is really out of my comfort zone as well so I think it'd be good for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

**** it, I'm hiding in the abyss of pallets until it's time to clock out


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2, 10 hour days in a row


----------



## feels

My least favorite coworker got fired last week and I thought the evil had been concurred but nah. There's always some dip**** that takes their place. There's this couple that works there and holy **** they're both terrible in different ways. Today the guy was only there from 11-3 and most of the time he was just standing around on his phone. It pissed me off so much and I hope I wasn't the only one who noticed. It's disrespectful to everyone when you don't do your share. His girlfriend is just really bossy and annoying. She seems extremely insecure and likes to try to catch people doing things incorrectly but boy if you point out all the ****ty stuff she does she'll just straight up ignore you or make up some bull**** instead of just taking the criticism. But there might be hope for her. There's another guy I like pretty well but like today he complained that he has been on grill for like a week and I'm just thinking are you for real????! My best friend was on prep for 6 months before ever being trained somewhere else. I told him that this will give him time to master it, and I kept trying to put a positive spin on things. But inside I was just thinking MAN THE **** UP.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That wasn't a bad day in terms of productivity but man was it a bad day in social interaction


----------



## SA go0n

thatsher said:


> My boss is super nice, he even gives me extra money sometimes.


Hopefully he's not expecting a "quid pro quo" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Crisigv

Some days, I just feel so useless. I don't know why I stay. But I know I would feel the same in any job. I'm not important enough, nor am I brave enough to show that I'm important. I guess I deserve a crappy part time, minimum wage job.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My god setting the min/max is tedious...I like my rustic way of ordering where I just around the store and write down what I need, I might miss the odd thing but I never over order at least


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I've been here two years. Where the hell are my annual reviews and raise? I swear to god, this place makes me want to snap.


----------



## uziq

the work servers are so slow. it's quite bothersome atm


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not glad to be back after a couple days but at least it's pouring rain out


----------



## feels

I did prep for the first time today and I mostly sucked balls lol. My trainer told me I'm already better than this guy that has been there for a little over a month now tho but he's not hard to beat lol. I'm not expecting perfection right away of course but I definitely hope I make very obvious improvements with each training day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nothing like your boss showing up unexpected to point out some flaws and then rush off


----------



## Kevin001

I'm torn. I have orientation on Tuesday but I also set up an interview (pet store) before hand that can't be changed around the same time. Now I have to decide if I should not go to orientation (quit job) or not go to the interview. My mom wants me to quit the new job and go to the interview because they probably pay more.

But what if I don't get the job? I don't want to give up a sure thing.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Doesn't do me any good because I don't own a smart phone to even send a post to this site my thoughts. Probably a good thing since work makes me depressed, angry, and frustrated.


----------



## millenniumman75

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Doesn't do me any good because I don't own a smart phone to even send a post to this site my thoughts. Probably a good thing since work makes me depressed, angry, and frustrated.


I still have a flip phone - and I have a B.S. in Computer Science :lol.

In fact, my 2006 car's radio died and the dealer wanted me to pay $550 for a new radio - that only has a CD played and radio. I bought an after-market one instead. I am finally in the world of Bluetooth - total charge with installation - $278.

On topic.....

I can finally use my car to call into my meetings instead of putting earbuds into my ears and a headset into my phone.


----------



## The Linux Guy

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have a flip phone - and I have a B.S. in Computer Science :lol.
> 
> In fact, my 2006 car's radio died and the dealer wanted me to pay $550 for a new radio - that only has a CD played and radio. I bought an after-market one instead. I am finally in the world of Bluetooth - total charge with installation - $278.
> 
> On topic.....
> 
> I can finally use my car to call into my meetings instead of putting earbuds into my ears and a headset into my phone.


My Car has bluetooth but I only use it for calling home and getting directions.

I use my USB port for playing my music. All the rest of the bells and whistles I don't use.


----------



## millenniumman75

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> My Car has bluetooth but I only use it for calling home and getting directions.
> 
> I use my USB port for playing my music. All the rest of the bells and whistles I don't use.


I still have to check out the USB part. That's new to me, too.

Does the Bluetooth setting on your cellphone drain the battery?


----------



## The Linux Guy

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have to check out the USB part. That's new to me, too.
> 
> Does the Bluetooth setting on your cellphone drain the battery?


I never noticed any difference in battery life. That would be something to google.


----------



## feels

I did prep for the second time at work today. I still need a lot of speed but my technique has vastly improved from last time I think so I'm happy. I'm getting a lot more comfortable with the knife and I'm kinda excited to try jalapenos again tomorrow cause I think it'll be easier this time.


----------



## Kevin001

I haven't worked since Friday and I'm so scared/nervous about my next day of work. It will pretty much be like the first day again.


----------



## uziq

1) Work is drudgery today.

2) I need to take a shower.


----------



## feels

Lol, so we got a guy recently who transferred from Colorado. They claimed he was KMIT ready, or ready to be trained to be a kitchen manager. To me that means you've mastered everything in the store, but apparently that's not what it meant at his store. He'd only been working for Chipotle two months. Today he was supposed to open grill. He tried to for about an hour but didn't seem to know what he was doing. So, someone started helping him but at like 9:30 he had disappeared. He just ****ing bailed lol. Apparently he just snuck out one of the back doors. Didn't say a word to anyone and didn't answer any calls. It was both really ****ty and hilarious. I guess we kind of dodged a bullet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's a good chance I'll be fired or quit my job before the summer is out


----------



## AllTheSame

I talked to my potential future boss again last Sunday and things are looking awesome. He told me to put his number in my phone. He wants my start date to be June 20th. I get back from vacation June 19th so that would be perfect. All I have to do is pass drug test and background and those are nothing to worry about. I cannot ****** wait.

This job (if I get it) comes with a pretty significant raise. Mon through Fri hours, paid holidays, vacations, pretty good benefits package, a car allowance, a company credit card for expenses, and huge, huge opportunities for advancement. Things are looking good. I have to make this happen. It has to happen.


----------



## Crisigv

My manager still seems to think I have a chance at becoming an assistant manager in this company. I guess that's a good sign. But nothing will start happening until the end of summer. So I need to endure a few months of low hours and pay.


----------



## Kevin001

I joined the "union" yesterday. Well I signed for it. Getting money docked from my pay sucks but I think I made the right choice. At least I hope.


----------



## uziq

so, so tired


----------



## Kevin001

Worked today was hell. 7hrs is so tough for me. Then I have to work 2-10pm on Sunday.....ugh. I can't do 7-8 hr shifts. 6 tops. My anxiety is too bad for this sh*t.


----------



## feels

So, I might be getting promoted in the near future. My friend told me that at the manager meeting they said they want me to be the next take-out specialist and I think they're gonna ask me about it soon. This job would involve a lot of phone calls and communication with people in order to organize catering type stuff and donations. The social aspect would be a huge challenge for me but I think it's good to be out of my comfort zone. I'd also get a raise and I think I'd get to attend the manager meetings from then on too. I'm excited. I hope it all works out.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't get my paycheck yesterday. Oh well I guess it'll be added on for next week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Is it that hard to not piss on the toilet seat and leave stains? And even if you do is it that hard to clean it up? Is it so hard to make sure the toilet is flushed after you **** or to clean up the **** stains in the bowl? Seriously!


----------



## feels

My GM said if I want the take-out position then it's mine. :3 I'm so excited. I hope I start getting trained soon. It's also great because none of the current managers are familiar with all the aspects of that position. So, when I become a KM I'll have that extra knowledge.


----------



## Kevin001

I already I told my cashier job people I can't work Wednesday but I also can't work on Tuesday from 1-4 because I have paperwork to do for the other job. I pray they didn't want me to work at that time. If so I have no idea what excuse I can give. Plus asking for time off like this as a new hire must look bad but whatever. I'm just trying to survive the shift today.


----------



## intheshadows

Quoting Jim Carrey from The Mask - I am seriously stressed out!


----------



## Kevin001

I survived work, I'm so damn tired though. I talked to my coworkers but still felt like an outsider.


----------



## feels

I got practice cutting cilantro again today which was awesome but gatdamn that **** is challenging. I think that's gonna be the hardest part about working grill. I look forward to all the multitasking but I want to get good at cutting this **** quick. I can't wait for this goddamn callus to form already so my hand doesn't hurt like hell during the process lol.


----------



## Kevin001

One of my managers said go take your 30min. break. I was like I don't think I get that. She said aren't you a minor? I was like no ma'am I'm 25. Not sure if I should take that as a compliment or not.


----------



## feels

I love my job lol. Tomorrow I'm gonna start getting assertive. I need people to see me as a leader before I even become one. That's the only thing I need to work one and it's gonna be the hardest part for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That managers meeting Wednesday is gonna be torturous


----------



## Kevin001

I'm about to run over and do paperwork for my casino job. I hope it doesn't take long.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll probably get fired soon...gotta take advantage of my benefits in the next couple pay days


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like they short me 4hrs on my first check. First check and I already have to talk to manager about this. Dreading it.....ugh.


----------



## Evo1114

God I hate where I work. It's shocking to see how miserable everybody is there, including myself. Everybody is just completely beaten down simply because of terrible pay and horrendous management. Time to find a new line of work I think as there is nothing anywhere near here available in IT management/administration. Problem is, I have been doing this for 18 years. Basically my entire adult life. And I can't think of a single backup plan. All I do now is just wait for my phone to ring for somebody asking me how to change their desktop background or something equally mundane that any child could do. Talk about a waste of talent.


----------



## Crisigv

Our store hasn't had one day to relax. There is always so much to do, so much new stuff to put out. We can't catch up. It feels like Christmas.


----------



## nubly

Finally things are picking up so we can have some work to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilentLyric

im so bad at my job. probably gonna get canned.


----------



## Crisigv

If one more customer asks me for an extra discount, after I've told them 10 times what's on sale, I'm throwing the key in their face. Gonna let them run the store, while I quit.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm just waiting on background check and results of drug test, which I took today. My new boss is going to rush them through. I have no reason to believe there should be a prob with either, well, except I might have a moving violation on my driving record....and they want that to be squeaky clean. Dammit. I'm not sure about it, could go either way it might show up or it might not. Urrrrgghhhhh I hate playing the waiting game. It would be so awesome if I heard something definitive tomorrow. Please dear God let me get this job. This could change everything.


----------



## feels

So, my GM wants my best friend to be the next GM by 2017, my other friend will be service manager, and I'll be kitchen manager. He wants us to run the place together. I think that'd be awesome and I hope it works out that way. I start training for TOS very soon. They already have plans to train me on grill in July. So, I'm hoping by like September I'll start my KM training. But so far everything has been moving way faster than I expected so could be even earlier.


----------



## AHolivier

(removed)


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I survive work. Then I have to talk to the manager afterwards about my check being short....ugh.


----------



## uglyaznboi72

work? my last job stanks, everyone there treated me like shhhhhhhhhhhh

i hate you Gilbert! laughing at my looks saying i'm ugly then ya try and OUT me there, stupid jackass!


----------



## uglyaznboi72

never nice to tell people i'm gay without my consent, stupid mouthy ******* Gilbert!!


----------



## Kevin001

Work was hell today. I screwed up a Wic check and the manager had to help me. It took like 45mins. There is another girl who started when I did and she is way better than me. Plus my coworkers were giving me weird looks......ugh. I only worked 4hrs but I was so anxious. Then I have to work tomorrow night, God help me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I could call in sick


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I might get the hrs I want but I might have to walk to work some days, that would/will be tough.


----------



## meghankira

the temptation to quit my job is getting worse every day, i can't stand another shift


----------



## rdrr

what exercise should i do next


----------



## SilentLyric

i really, really, do not want to show up to my job tomorrow. only been here a week and it's awful. only problem is I need a way to pay my bills.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not sure if I should tell my current job about my new job. I guess I will eventually. I most likely will have to give them a 2wks notice. Idk.


----------



## Crisigv

Some days I feel invisible, unwanted or in the way. Whenever I am working alone with my manager, she talks to me non-stop and we get along fine. But when there is a third person there, I get bumped down and ignored a lot. I'm a last resort I guess. The new assistant just charged right in, and now I feel useless and insignificant.


----------



## millenniumman75

Evo1114 said:


> God I hate where I work. It's shocking to see how miserable everybody is there, including myself. Everybody is just completely beaten down simply because of terrible pay and horrendous management. Time to find a new line of work I think as there is nothing anywhere near here available in IT management/administration. Problem is, I have been doing this for 18 years. Basically my entire adult life. And I can't think of a single backup plan. All I do now is just wait for my phone to ring for somebody asking me how to change their desktop background or something equally mundane that any child could do. Talk about a waste of talent.


Yes, it is a shame.
It's amazing what a change in management can do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to think of an excuse to skip this upcoming Wine course, I'm so burnt out


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This place needs fire ......and a lot of it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Evo1114 said:


> God I hate where I work. It's shocking to see how miserable everybody is there, including myself. Everybody is just completely beaten down simply because of terrible pay and horrendous management.


Sounds like where I work, only I have the addition of a clique that is always trying to sabotage me, a manger that plays favorites and will only give raises to his favorites ( even though they ***** everything up and never really do any work), and won't give me anything even though I've been there for two years. Not even a performance review. Oh and let's not forget the coworker who is violently mentally ill and verbally combative and will probably shoot the place up any day now. Who we are all expected to tolerate because they are afraid of him and he likes to use his mental problems as an excuse for the way he treats people.


----------



## meghankira

Evo1114 said:


> God I hate where I work. It's shocking to see how miserable everybody is there, including myself. Everybody is just completely beaten down simply because of terrible pay and horrendous management.


that's why im so tempted to quit my job. such a toxic environment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The new approval system for transfers is dumb


----------



## Kevin001

I think they short my pay again this week. I hope I'm wrong. Confronting them again will just be added stress.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Where is our order? I'm tired of this tedious min/max correcting


----------



## Kevin001

I survived work, it wasn't that bad. There was a cute coworker that came in at 9. Just when I thought I saw all the coworkers already. A good surprise . I wasn't able to talk about my hrs not being put in because the head managers were gone already. That is the only bad thing that happen tonight.


----------



## shykoala

I'm sick of being awkward and quiet with my co-workers. I work in retail, so i usually only work with one other co-worker during my shift and most of the time it's not busy so we're just standing there and doing nothing. Like i so badly want to be friends with them but it's not happening because i'm always awkward with them and i have nothing to say. Living with social anxiety is so frustrating...


----------



## SilentLyric

i want to get paid already. i hope they fix what the problem is.


----------



## Kevin001

I might have to tell my cashier job people about my other job today, not looking forward to it if I end up doing it.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to close tomorrow. Another 8hrs.......I work till 1am. :crying:

I also acted like a dick to my female manager. I told her she looked older than she was and said she shouldn't of cut her hair. She didn't like that.


----------



## Kevin001

Work was rough last night. I was so tired and it was my first time closing so there was issues. Then a woman ask me are you getting off soon? Do you have to pee? I was like no, why? She just looks at me. I almost caught a panic attack, like why would she say that. Did I look nervous or something? Probably so, I'm so f-cking awkward. 

Then I had to use the phone for the first time and tell people the store will be closing soon. I was so scared, I was just trying my best not to stutter saying it. It was tough. Not sure how much longer I can do long hrs. But then again I will have long hrs for my other job.....ugh. Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## Evo1114

So I found a job perfectly suited for me at a school district not far from where I live. The pay isn't out of this world, but it sounds like a perfect fit otherwise. Their application site had 2 separate links. 1) 'Certified' Staff (for like teachers, principals, coaches, etc.) and 2) 'Support' staff. 

So naturally, being that I was applying for an IT position, I filled out the application on the Support side. I felt confident in my answer to all the questions on the application and thought to myself 'this could be the one!' Unfortunately when I went to apply, the job could not be found. So I went back to the 'Certified' jobs and found it filed under those positions. I went to restart the application and almost the entire thing asks questions about education background and stuff like extracurricular activities and my goals as it relates to education. Clearly, in my mind, this was filed under the wrong category. So, with no other options, I had to call the place (I tried skipping some sections that didn't pertain, but it wouldn't allow me to continue). As if that wasn't bad enough, nobody answered, so I had to leave a stumbling, stuttering voicemail. There is a 0.0% chance I will get a call back, even just to get an answer on my application question. I have yet to have a smooth experience with the job application process. It is one of the most difficult things to do on earth. I'm really getting tired of this.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I have to close tomorrow. Another 8hrs.......I work till 1am. :crying:
> 
> I also acted like a dick to my female manager. I told her she looked older than she was and said she shouldn't of cut her hair. She didn't like that.


 I had a coworker with something like that - she is a grandma and she used to have shoulder length hair.....all of a sudden, it was short and curled like a 65-year-old. She had NO gray hair.

I made a comment to another coworker...."her hair.......is way ahead of its time!" :lol



Kevin001 said:


> Work was rough last night. I was so tired and it was my first time closing so there was issues. Then a woman ask me are you getting off soon? Do you have to pee? I was like no, why? She just looks at me. I almost caught a panic attack, like why would she say that. Did I look nervous or something? Probably so, I'm so f-cking awkward.
> 
> Then I had to use the phone for the first time and tell people the store will be closing soon. I was so scared, I was just trying my best not to stutter saying it. It was tough. Not sure how much longer I can do long hrs. But then again I will have long hrs for my other job.....ugh. Not sure what I'm going to do.


Would you have rather she say...."ooh, you look constipated!"


----------



## Kevin001

I'm pretty sure my work called me last night but I didn't answer. I can't be called spur of the moment and be asked to come in, nope my anxiety really spikes when that happens. I need to know when I'm working at least 24hrs in advance.


----------



## Evo1114

Good ****. Writing cover letters suck. Here I am, have a perfect opportunity staring at me in the face. The hiring manager encouraging me multiple times to apply now, and now here I am stuck once again on a mother-effing cover letter.


----------



## millenniumman75

Evo1114 said:


> Good ****. Writing cover letters suck. Here I am, have a perfect opportunity staring at me in the face. The hiring manager encouraging me multiple times to apply now, and now here I am stuck once again on a mother-effing cover letter.


They've got examples of online ones.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sorry old man, just cause I manage this store doesn't mean I have control over the prices of products, there's a whole board 2 or 3 levels above my head that decides that, I can price match for you if you show me a receipt or flyer though


----------



## Evo1114

millenniumman75 said:


> They've got examples of online ones.


Yeah, those just cause mine to be even more discombobulated. I submitted mine, it was probably perfectly fine. Mission accomplished, job applied for.


----------



## Evo1114

So interesting goings-on going on at my work.

I have applied for a job that I feel confident in (depending HOW disastrous my interview is)...the job starts on July 5th and I imagine if they haven't decided on anybody yet, they'll probably be more willing to accept somebody who has the skills but is awkward as hell in an interview.

At my current job, the IT officer has already put in his notice and his last day is coincidentally enough, July 5th. 

He is leaving for much the same reasons I am planning to (horrible management + less than desirable pay). This place is HEAVILY reliant on the IT department. There are a lot of customers who use bank programs that only him and I support. Nobody else has any inkling on how to do even some of the most basic IT tasks here. I do the vast majority of the fixing type stuff (which, at this point, is mostly quite far below my skill level), while he did more of the 'management crap', which I'm sure I can learn and do with ease. 

So people have reassured me that, despite being pretty disliked by upper management because I'm not a smiley butt-kisser, I have a very good shot of getting the promotion AND possibly even determining my own pay (because I have the desperation factor working against them plus I COULD potentially have a state job that will pay me $75K - plus great state benefits - that I could use as leverage).

I have decided, since my anxiety brain is all going 100mph today, that I am going to just go in and do this tomorrow. So we shall see what happens. This place has a history of going against anything logical, so really not sure what to expect. 'Tis an odd feeling though this feeling of maybe something potentially positive on the horizon at my workplace.


----------



## Evo1114

Well, I still haven't gone to throw my name in the hat for the management position...oops. I was reminded in our stupid monthly meeting why I REALLY wanted to get out of this place. But my boss told me that they will be formerly offering me the position whenever I have my yearly review. So the anxiety over giving them reasons to _want_ me for the position is gone, now it's just anxiety over haggling for money. Some people think I can get close to what I'm looking for, some people feel I will be lucky to get $10,000 more. Sigh. Logic says I should go in and ask for $80,000. But that would be unheard of at that place. That would make me the highest paid non-upper management person there, by far and I doubt they'd go for that. I have a feeling they are going to REALLY lowball me, so even meeting right in the middle will leave me feeling unsatisfied. I highly doubt a new person off the street would be expecting anything less than $80k though with all the work plus such a heavy emphasis on security.


----------



## Kevin001

My job gave me a lot of hrs next week (IMO). That is good and bad. More money but more I have to stress out. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> My job gave me a lot of hrs next week (IMO). That is good and bad. More money but more I have to stress out. I'm hoping for the best.


You will be fine. Don't worry about the customers. They are all weird!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The good news is I was actually sick, the bad news is I don't yet know the fall out


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> You will be fine. Don't worry about the customers. They are all weird!


Thanks, lol.

I f-cked up the checks at work, not sure if there will be repercussions or not. :serious:


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I messed up the checks at work, not sure if there will be repercussions or not. :serious:


 You mean personal checks?
If I wrote a check, I would still trust you to handle mine.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> You mean personal checks?
> If I wrote a check, I would still trust you to handle mine.


Yeah, lol. I didn't get all the info I needed from people on the checks.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah, lol. I didn't get all the info I needed from people on the checks.


Oh! You will need to do that. Some of them may pass bad checks.

.....which reminds me - tomorrow is my birthday which means my car license plate has to get its annual renewal and my driver's license has to get renewed after four years.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> tomorrow is my birthday.


:O Today is your birthday?! You know what that means.....special performance just for you, you're welcome. :laugh:


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder how annoyed I will get at work today, since it ended up being a full shift. I hated the entire weekend. And I wanted to be an assistant manager? Haha, good thing I am useless and wasn't chosen.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> :O Today is your birthday?! You know what that means.....special performance just for you, you're welcome. :laugh:


:lol Thank you. :haha


----------



## feels

Might work part time at this allergist office as a medical assistant to get a little practice for nursing school. The only part I'm worried about is if they make me answer phones lol anything else I'm game for.


----------



## AllTheSame

Of course she's married. Of course. Ffs. She's really cute, too but I don't need to be fishing off the company pier, anyway. That's just a really bad idea. But damn she was cute. And we kind of hit it off, we talked for a bit today. She shares my twisted sense of humor. And she's cute. Did I mention she was cute?

Oh well.


----------



## HenDoggy

I need another job so I know what it's like to not be broke.


----------



## LostinReverie

I shouldn't be crying at work


----------



## Kevin001

I hope work goes by fast today. I also hope I can meet a potential friend.....I'm hopeful.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love it when reps give me free beer


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like a went over $7 on my till today. Not sure if that is right considering I was only on there for like 2hrs. But whatever.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Another day another dollar (well, pound, which has just slumped to nothing)

looks like I might get to go on strike in a few months!


----------



## IcedOver

Just a general question. Is the U.S. job market really that bad, and is it across the board -- high level and lower level jobs? I read about people sending resumes out and going on interviews for months and years and not getting a job. It just seems unlikely, that maybe they're aiming too high. If you want a job, meaning just money coming in, you should be able to get one, right? If Ke'enicshqua who provides horrible, surly service and spits in your food at your local Arby's can get a job, anyone can. I'm just wondering because I'm desperate to leave my job of 16 years, but I keep hearing horror stories about job searches.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so glad I'm off work today. They had the nerve to ask if I could work today though, lol. This is like my only off day the whole week.


----------



## Kevin001

I got orientation for my casino job the next two days, I pray that sh*t goes well.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I got orientation for my casino job the next two days, I pray that sh*t goes well.


 You mean "slot"....loose slots.

.....it's casino lingo, people!


----------



## coeur_brise

Today work made me cry. Or maybe it was internal bleeding, whichever, doesn't matter. I get existential there. It's the only place that can make me question the very fabric or near absence of life. Maybe I should do something else, but oh, go without a job and be out of work? That's for bums. Maybe. I'm too old to jump from place to place and yet I need to. Brb need to seek medical help.


----------



## Kevin001

coeur_brise said:


> Today work made me cry. Or maybe it was internal bleeding, whichever, doesn't matter. I get existential there. It's the only place that can make me question the very fabric or near absence of life. Maybe I should do something else, but oh, go without a job and be out of work? That's for bums. Maybe. I'm too old to jump from place to place and yet I need to. Brb need to seek medical help.


:hug I don't think you'd be a bum if you were unemployed for awhile. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Virgo

I hate my job. My normal job, not my security guard job. That sh*t's the best job I've ever had. Anyway, the job's not even that bad. It's a few co-workers who make it completely dreadful for me. I really have a right mind to just quit. I think my parents will be really mad if I quit. But I'm 21 and I live with them. I'm starting to realize, I think I'm young enough that I can get away with doing stupid sh*t (for once in my life). I want to quit so bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> I hate my job. My normal job, not my security guard job. That sh*t's the best job I've ever had. Anyway, the job's not even that bad. It's a few co-workers who make it completely dreadful for me. I really have a right mind to just quit. I think my parents will be really mad if I quit. But I'm 21 and I live with them. I'm starting to realize, I think I'm young enough that I can get away with doing stupid sh*t (for once in my life). I want to quit so bad.


What is the job? Would quitting hurt you financially? I mean if you want to look for something better go for it. You shouldn't be miserable at any age especially 21. Have fun and live .


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> What is the job? Would quitting hurt you financially? I mean if you want to look for something better go for it. You shouldn't be miserable at any age especially 21. Have fun and live .


I am an assistant in a vets office. It wouldn't hurt me at all to quit as long as I can keep paying my parents monthly rent, which I think I can with my security job alone.

It sucks because I'm just not good at the job, and I think I can be... I'm just not there a lot. I don't get hours. I don't WANT hours anyway! The more experienced people get so aggravated with me and it's really degrading. I have trouble with socializing as it is, but people know they can walk all over me. I leave work every day there feeling horrible.

I love animals. It's not a bad job. It's just a certain few people. Even the nice people there don't outweigh the bad. I do want to quit haha I'm thinking about it! But I'm scared to pick up the phone and do it, too.


----------



## Kevin001

Atheism said:


> I am an assistant in a vets office. It wouldn't hurt me at all to quit as long as I can keep paying my parents monthly rent, which I think I can with my security job alone.
> 
> It sucks because I'm just not good at the job, and I think I can be... I'm just not there a lot. I don't get hours. I don't WANT hours anyway! The more experienced people get so aggravated with me and it's really degrading. I have trouble with socializing as it is, but people know they can walk all over me. I leave work every day there feeling horrible.
> 
> I love animals. It's not a bad job. It's just a certain few people. Even the nice people there don't outweigh the bad. I do want to quit haha I'm thinking about it! But I'm scared to pick up the phone and do it, too.


You could always just stop going. :grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75

I am supposed to be taking time off for the weekend, and I was still working!

Thankfully, Since I took a half-day off, if I still hit 44 hours, I get overtime for that.


----------



## coeur_brise

Kevin001 said:


> :hug I don't think you'd be a bum if you were unemployed for awhile. Good luck with everything.


Thanks. A few people have gone to other places, maybe it's not too late to try something new.
Well.. That was a pointless state, but thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

Work was so long last night, plus I have to do it again the next 2 nights. Not sure I can handle all these hrs. I had to announce the store was closing last night and people were complaining they couldn't here me. My anxiety was through the roof....ugh. I can't scream, anxiety won't let me and I feel like I talk ok but I guess not good enough. Its tough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm totally going to hear about our low preferred vineyard wine sales this week but its not as though I can force people to buy $18 bottles of wine when the economy is tight and there are $10 bottles ready and waiting


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not sure I can handle working 5 days a week :blank.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> I'm not sure I can handle working 5 days a week :blank.


God, I would love that.

Wtf, my new assistant manager just gave her 2 weeks notice. She got a manager position at another store in the mall. Not sure what's going to happen now. My manager is very busy with other stores.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> God, I would love that.
> 
> Wtf, my new assistant manager just gave her 2 weeks notice. She got a manager position at another store in the mall. Not sure what's going to happen now. My manager is very busy with other stores.


Does your anxiety not affect you at work? Hmm maybe you might move up in position, I know you wanted to move up before.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Does your anxiety not affect you at work? Hmm maybe you might move up in position, I know you wanted to move up before.


It does affect me, but sometimes it's not so bad. Unfortunately, I have bills so I need the hours. I like to think that I would get more confident in the job if I was there more often. The only way to be full time is by being a manager or assistant manager.


----------



## HenDoggy

I didn't do anything at work today. Just didn't have the motivation.


----------



## Kevin001

I might have to drive that cart tomorrow alone, talk about facing fears. I suck at driving and what if something happens, I might panic. Idk, hoping for the best.


----------



## Crisigv

I reminded my manager today that I was still interested in the assistant manager position. She assumed so, but was happy that I mentioned it. She is so stressed right now, having to hire management for 3 different stores now. But I am cautiously hopeful that I have a good shot at this promotion in this company, whichever location it might be. I guess it's given me a little bit of energy too. I got a bit of stuff done at work today, I feel accomplished. 

Is it bad that I want this promotion to pay off my credit cards and buy car parts? Lol, I swear I am responsible.


----------



## Kevin001

Last day working at this security job for the week, I pray it goes by fast.....ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Last day working at this security job for the week, I pray it goes by fast.....ugh.


 I would be afraid to go to your casino.



Crisigv said:


> I reminded my manager today that I was still interested in the assistant manager position. She assumed so, but was happy that I mentioned it. She is so stressed right now, having to hire management for 3 different stores now. But I am cautiously hopeful that I have a good shot at this promotion in this company, whichever location it might be. I guess it's given me a little bit of energy too. I got a bit of stuff done at work today, I feel accomplished.
> 
> Is it bad that I want this promotion to pay off my credit cards and buy car parts? Lol, I swear I am responsible.


You would probably be the best fit, unless she moved somebody in from another store. Managers are weird like that.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I would be afraid to go to your casino.


Why? Lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Why? Lol.


You would beat me up and then haul me out. :lol


----------



## feels

Learning grill next week! I'm so psyched. One of my managers has been telling people that I'm going to be the next kitchen manager so it feels like this might really happen. Like, they asked the crew last time who should be next and they said me. So, if they still want me after I get comfy on grill then it's a done deal. I think it'll be a really great challenge. And dat extra money doesn't hurt either lol.


----------



## Crisigv

millenniumman75 said:


> You would probably be the best fit, unless she moved somebody in from another store. Managers are weird like that.


Mmm, I never thought of that. That hasn't been mentioned, so it would be a surprise for sure. Especially since our stores are so far apart.


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> Mmm, I never thought of that. That hasn't been mentioned, so it would be a surprise for sure. Especially since our stores are so far apart.


That distance part would benefit you, then. She would be more likely to promote from within the store. Just keep an eye out and show her that you can do it.

We all know you can, but she has to see it.


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm glad people are moving on up. You're more capable than you think. At the same time, why must I feel bad for missing HALF a day's work. I swear, ideal American work week is 80, 000hours or somewhere around there, approximately.


----------



## Flora20

I just know I'm gonna get burnt out tomorrow again..


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like I will be getting a pay raise at my casino job already......if I stick around.


----------



## Kevin001

Omg, how do you approve my work availability schedule and still give me a shift that I said I couldn't work.....wtf? Its clearly says 12am-10pm then you give 9pm-1am........10pm is the cut off......ugh. Sigh people disappoint me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I do this right I could be working closer to home by next month. It's a pay cut but less travel and more peace of mind


----------



## Kevin001

My female supervisor called me over today said some girl was picking on her and to tell her to stop....she was playing around but it was kinda cute.


----------



## huesos

I'm sad to leave my job, but I need to. My life is falling apart.

I feel like they're mad at me for quitting. Oh well.


----------



## AllTheSame

:serious:For fuqs sake. My boss is drowning in his own issues this morning, so just got a call from him to do sales calls on my own. Goddammit.


Calm down. Chill. You can do this. You know how to do this. Just breathe. Take one thing at a time.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope I can handle my security job, I'm not grasping things that fast.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I'm gonna collapse soon.
I'm gonna collapse soon.
I'm gonna collapse soon.



I hope I don't collapse on the cat.


----------



## feels

Grill's gonna make me swole. Those rice pots are heavy as ****.


----------



## Kevin001

Last night was the first night where my feet actually started hurting.


----------



## AllTheSame

Meeting my boss for breakfast, where were gonna get our game plan together for an expansion / reset tomorrow. He's calming down a bit lol. I talked to him earlier on the way in and we were laughing cos he had to go back home to help his wife deal with a little crisis. Possums in his backyard, and his dog and his wife were freaking out about it, lmao. The guy just can't get a break, it's one crisis after another for him. Anyway he's calming down a bit I think. I think he's getting the idea that I'm gonna take care of him. I'm cautiously optimistic. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I really hope I can handle my security job, I'm not grasping things that fast.


Yes, you are. If somebody tries to steal a coin, nail him.
If he gets too fresh with the female card dealers, tell him to stop or you'll kick his *** out.

Then, come over to SAS and update the Guys vs. Gals game so Chippendale, Jr. can make his appearance before the All-Star game.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, you are. If somebody tries to steal a coin, nail him.
> If he gets too fresh with the female card dealers, tell him to stop or you'll kick his *** out.
> 
> Then, come over to SAS and update the Guys vs. Gals game so Chippendale, Jr. can make his appearance before the All-Star game.


There was this one drunk guy hitting on a waitress last night, I told him to keep it moving but he was drunk af and couldn't comprehend. I left him with the graveyard shift security hopefully he behaved himself.

Um we still have a ways to go before he makes another appearance unless the rules are tweaked, idk. FYI the all-star game was just this Tuesday. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> There was this one drunk guy hitting on a waitress last night, I told him to keep it moving but he was drunk af and couldn't comprehend. I left him with the graveyard shift security hopefully he behaved himself.
> 
> Um we still have a ways to go before he makes another appearance unless the rules are tweaked, idk. FYI the all-star game was just this Tuesday. :lol


Great, I missed it. I have an ear infection.


----------



## feels

Only had two days training on grill before I had to open by myself today. Normally you get five. I think I kinda kicked ***. Once I get faster at cutting the meats/cilantro then it'll be more fun and less stressful. I like that it's just nonstop go, go, go.


----------



## AllTheSame

I love my job. If you had told me a few years ago that I'd have a career in outside sales now I would have laughed at you so hard.

My job can be stressful, ffs. I did a reset to help us get more product on the shelf at one of our stores. There were store managers there of course, district managers, vendor reps, my boss, his boss, and competitors. I had to help negotiate displays with competitors and store managers to get our product in. It took a lot of teamwork and ffs, I must have dealt with a dozen different people this morning one-on-one, face to face. And it went really well. It couldn't have gone much better. I went to lunch with my boss and his boss (who bought), we talked for about an hour and a half, and then they sent me home, told me to relax and have a good weekend. Partly because I'm leaving Sunday to go out of town (actually out of state). I have a company credit card and know the hotel where I'll be staying. This job can be very, very ****** stressful at times. I get one shot sometimes. One chance to make an impression, one chance to facilitate a relationship with buyers and sellers and if I get off on the wrong foot with someone or have issues then I'm fuqed. But thankfully that hasn't happened yet. I try to take care of people and let them know they can trust me, that they don't have to worry about me, and so far I think everyone does.

I love doing this, my only regret so far is I didn't try this sooner.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight is going to be a long night. Then I have the laziest bagger helping me.....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

I still don't know what I'm going to do about my jobs. My anxiety causes me problems with both of them. Its like I'm getting the hang of the cashier job but it doesn't pay nearly as well as my security job. But I'm still not grasping everything involved with that job plus its very little room for error there. Idk, I guess I'll continue to wait it out.


----------



## AllTheSame

This is day two for me, being out of town doing outside sales with the woman that's training me, and occasionally with one other guy that has stores here. I found out today she reports to the same guy my boss reports to, and her sales area is the entire southeastern region of the United Sates. Ffs, man. My boss' boss is going to here about how I performed this week. From her. Thank God we're getting along fairly well, the work is getting done, I'm learning more every day. We laughed at each other's jokes and were kidding around about coworkers today, and we went to lunch together and that went well, the conversation flowed and it wasn't just all about work. She also confirmed something I'd been wondering about. I'd heard that I wasn't hired on here as a "normal" sales team member, at all. I'm going to be given a lot of special projects and I'm going to be putting out fires, also, that's very much a part of my job and she made that really clear to the other sales guy we've been working with this week. Ffs, ffs. I'm not sure I want all that, though at times. I'm not sure I'm going to be able to do all that...I'm more comfortable knowing exactly what I'm going to be doing every day, but it doesn't look like that's what they really hired me to do, not all the time anyway. Man what did get myself into....


----------



## Kevin001

I had a guy spazzing out at work today. Talking to the machines, shaking, putting his ear to the machines, etc. He had to go. But it was crazy to see.


----------



## Kevin001

So I talked to the director of security and he asked if he thinks I'm good with my training. I was put on the spot and said yes. I think I'm ready but who knows. Tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can never quite get on top of it all


----------



## Evo1114

Well, my reign as IT Manager lasted all of 2 weeks as my work has decided to 'outsource the IT stuff', primarily, with me being the onsite contact. Of course, I will still get all the calls, that won't change, and my job functions really don't change much at all. Basically I will be the IT Manager but have a 'computer tech' job title. Since I'm no longer 'IT Manager' they can just keep my pay exactly what it has been for the past 8 years. Very clever. Unfortunately I think they know the facts surrounding my inability to do (or even get, really) job interviews, so they can basically do whatever they want to me without much threat of me leaving.


----------



## Kevin001

I think we get a raise today.....yeah.


----------



## feels

My district manager or whatever told me that I'll start my kitchen manager training as soon as two weeks from now. I'm excited. Little nervous but excited.


----------



## Kevin001

I swear I feel singled out at my cashier job. Like no bagger wants to bag for me. No one really wants to talk to me.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm pretty sure if I'm working 8hr shifts I should be getting a lunch as well as the 15min. breaks but I never do. I'm not sure if I have to ask or not. But this just dawned on me.


----------



## Kevin001

I saw the prettiest chick ever at work today. She had a ring and 2 kids so it was a no go. But damn I was glowing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate these training courses with a passion due to SA but the one this week is at least for spirits and not wine...hopefully scotch and bourbon


----------



## Kevin001

I pray today goes well at work, I hope I'm not put outside either.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight was the roughest work day so far. The good thing is it can't really get worse than this....right?


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like an idiot. I passed on the opportunity (or avoided actually) to work in a different position in my job, permanently and now that's filled up. People were encouraging me to apply for it too. I'm so dumb. All the while, a friend mentioned that its about time to start figuring out what I want to do in life. In that case, I don't think I'm smart enough for something like chemistry or research. It would take a short while to get a four year degree, admittedly but I'm so behind and do I honestly want to be in this field. Wtf do I do. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge.


----------



## nubly

No work given to us in over a week when there's so much work to do. Government suing both companies from merging. I wish they would just tell us if we need to seek another job or not.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope work goes better today....can't get much worse I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

one assistant manager hired, one more chance for me


----------



## Kevin001

I looked like such a little b*tch tonight. Hesitant to escort someone out for being intoxicated...ugh.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Planning to leave this place by the end of the year. Hoping everything goes smooth until that time. I wanna leave with a nice record.


----------



## Kevin001

So me and this girl started cashiering at the same time. She gets "laid" off for weeks for having something on her record. She comes back and gets a promotion. I probably wouldn't have accept the promotion if offered but still. I'm just a little salty that they would choose her over me. Oh wait I forgot......she is extremely talkative and outgoing....nvm.


----------



## NeverSayDie

I'm tired of feeling pressured into social situations that do not interest me. We're together eight hours or more a day. Why do we need to socialize on top of it? I want to say no, but I feel like I can't because I'm the new person.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray they don't have me on the patrol cart today in the garage. I've been put down the last 4 times to do that.....not day. If so that means they are officially picking on me.


----------



## Kevin001

Paycheck this week should be nice.....phew.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Tonight was the roughest work day so far. The good thing is it can't really get worse than this....right?


Have you had to wrestle anyone down to the ground yet? At the casino? At Wal-Mart?


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Have you had to wrestle anyone down to the ground yet? At the casino? At Wal-Mart?


I don't work at a Walmart, lol. And no, not yet. I always seem to miss the action. Bummer.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I don't work at a Walmart, lol. And no, not yet. I always seem to miss the action. Bummer.


 I thought you had two jobs. :lol
Wrestling people down at Wal-Mart might be a higher chance.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I thought you had two jobs. :lol


I do the other is just a local grocery store.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I do the other is just a local grocery store.


Oh, well, you have to wrestle them to the ground if they try to steal your melons. Then, there is a price check on Depends Extra Absorbency.

Never a dull moment.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Oh, well, you have to wrestle them to the ground if they try to steal your melons. Then, there is a price check on Depends Extra Absorbency.
> 
> Never a dull moment.


----------



## Kevin001

A lady last night was coming out of the casino and asked if I could help her find her car. I was like sure I can drive you around until we find it (I was in our cart). She was on the 3rd floor. We end up finding her car on the 1st floor. The whole time she is laughing, touching me, and talking up a storm. My mind gets to wondering is this woman drunk?

I say ma'am have you been drinking? She goes I had one or two good ones and that is it. She asks why and will I not allow her to leave? I thought about it.....I had to make a quick judgement call if I should let her drive or not. I decided to let her go, she said she was meeting a friend a short distance away and the friend was going to drive them some where. She got off the property ok, so I think I made the right decision.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to take my vacation time before I transfer, I need to use my dental benefits before then as well


----------



## TryingMara

You need to go. I wish karma was real.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't get why it such a big deal to buy a 4 or 6pk instead of a 2L bottle, it's the exact same cooler


----------



## Kevin001

So at work they have cashier performance posted many places and I just happen to be towards the bottom of the list.....fml. Its not my fault my items per min is slow.....the baggers never want to bag for me. But yeah I'm looking real disposable right now.


----------



## feels

My kitchen manager book came in yesterday. This is gonna be a really awesome challenge for me. I think it's just what I need right now. Plus the pay for KM just went up recently so I'm pretty stoked about that too. It's time to get ****in' serious lol


----------



## Aly

NeverSayDie said:


> I'm tired of feeling pressured into social situations that do not interest me. We're together eight hours or more a day. Why do we need to socialize on top of it? I want to say no, but I feel like I can't because I'm the new person.


definitely can relate.


----------



## AllTheSame

There was a real cutie today that went out of her way to say good morning at one of my stores today. It's not like it's a big deal, but the stores I visit are sometimes filled with a whole lot of vendors and suppliers by 9:00am, you might get a nod or a "'morning" at the most because we run into each other often, and there's not really time for conversation anyway, and anyway I was at the end of sort of a dead end aisle, at the far side of the store. And it was the tone of her voice, goddamn she sounded like angel fallen from heaven or something and she had a really cute smile. Who sounds that happy at 9:00am on a Monday, ffs? Picture "good morning how are you"? followed by the heavens opening up and angels singing, ffs. And I probably had the goofiest grin on my face when I said "doing great, how are you"? but we talked for a minute. Just about how the chain of stores I was in seem to be different from store to store, have different product, can have a completely demographic. She was really cute. Too bad she's probably fifteen or twenty years younger than me. I just cannot ****** win lol.


----------



## Crisigv

Starting to not care about this job anymore, possible promotion or not.


----------



## Kevin001

Work better be easy and fast today.


----------



## Kevin001

My coworker is low key flirting with me. She is about 50. She asks whats the oldest I would date...I say 50 if the woman was in shape. 20-50 is my range. She begins to say how young girls don't keep up with themselves (appearance), how old men are useless, and how she gained weight from stress not from eating when I mentioned I like women that exercise a little. This woman is so not my type though.....no thanks.


----------



## feels

My area manager and my GM have both told me that I stay so calm under pressure. That I'm like a brick wall and nothing phases me. But I don't feel like that's the truth. Like, I like to keep things lighthearted and not panic because I want other people to not panic either, but inside I'm just like screaming lol. I start my manager training next week and that's one of the things I think is most important tho. If people see that you're calm and relaxed then they'll stay calm and relaxed too.


----------



## Kevin001

Guest wanted to give me a $15 tip tonight. My poor a** so wanted to take it but security isn't allowed to. I should of just whispered.....hey just slip it in my pocket. I can't control someone secretly slipping something into my pocket. 

Then there was a hotel noise complaint. Some loud a** girls were blasting their music disturbing the whole floor. I had to tell them to keep it down. Seems like a birthday party was going on. The girl that answers the door says ok closes the door....reopens the door and puts a do not disturb sign on the door....wtf? Like that is going to stop us from coming back and kicking you out. Lol.


----------



## nicetyy

It's friday, time for 8 hrs of adult high school. So exhausting.


----------



## TryingMara

What's the point? Not sure what I did will have any effect. Prob going to fail with the new situation.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to do well at work today.....just have to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just had an awkward moment at the shop trying to split a cash/debit transaction because the cash part adjusts for the lack of pennies but the debit machine doesn't. The system should b uniform across the board


----------



## Kevin001

One of my managers was like hey Kevin can you stay later tomorrow....I'm like how late...she is like till I tell you can leave....wtf, lol. Um no. I told her I could stay like an hr and a half later.....this bish is crazy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Three younger people walk into the store, none with ID, can't expect a pass without at least one of you having ID


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> So at work they have cashier performance posted many places and I just happen to be towards the bottom of the list.....fml. Its not my fault my items per min is slow.....the baggers never want to bag for me. But yeah I'm looking real disposable right now.





Kevin001 said:


> Work better be easy and fast today.


 About the above two posts - I would ask someone to help you bag.



Kevin001 said:


> My coworker is low key flirting with me. She is about 50. She asks whats the oldest I would date...I say 50 if the woman was in shape. 20-50 is my range. She begins to say how young girls don't keep up with themselves (appearance), how old men are useless, and how she gained weight from stress not from eating when I mentioned I like women that exercise a little. This woman is so not my type though.....no thanks.


Just play it cool. It'll dissipate.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> About the above two posts - I would ask someone to help you bag.
> 
> Just play it cool. It'll dissipate.


The bagging thing is still the same. I don't care....I can manage without. But yeah the woman has backed off a little....phew. Lol.


----------



## AllTheSame

I had what might be the best day I've ever had at work today, in my entire life. Besides the flirting and goofing around with a coworker, the staff meeting we had with my boss and his boss, two of our biggest clients and the business unit manager for the entire Houston office went really well. We all got awesome feedback. Sales are up, through the roof. My boss' boss said he almost fell out of his chair when he got the numbers earlier this week. My boss took me aside and said I was doing a really good job, with everything, and my boss doesn't give positive feedback to anyone very often. He said I'm keeping the clients happy, the stores happy, and the buyers happy. They showed some of the pictures I sent in during the Powerpoint presentation. And we talked about the game plan for the holidays. It's only the middle of August but it's time to get ready. I've never gotten so much positive feedback before. It looks like the risk I took in taking this job was most def worth it. So far it's the best move I've made, career-wise.

There was a change in my boss' whole demeanor today, he was way more relaxed, he thanked me for the job I was doing, and we went over plans for the next week. Keep doing what I'm doing, that's all he had to say. He's going out of town again next week and just let me loose with my stores for the next week and a half. Which means he's starting to trust me and starting to relax a little.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seems my transfer is on hold until further notice so...time to get booking vacation time and get the hell out of this city for a breather


----------



## singingBird9

No one talks to me at work... and I just started a week ago AND they're already talking behind my back. Is it cause I'm not Caucasian and "don't" know how to talk with them? Or is it cause I'm too shy to talk and so no one wants to engage in a conversation with me....


----------



## Kevin001

My casino job might change my schedule.....I can't be having that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rather busier than usual for this time on a Wednesday


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My area manager is so unbelievably annoying. The policy says "no regular Friday's off" not "don't take Friday's off unless you ask for permission to do so" and by the actual policy I've not broken any rules yet here we are going over semantics because I'm not working on Friday so I can see my brother.


----------



## nicetyy

So bored with this job
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicetyy

I don't know how to initiate conversations with these people. Been here 7 years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara

Very frustrated with this day, week, month, etc. Sick of rude, ungrateful people. Just do everything yourselves and leave me alone.


----------



## WhaleAndWasp

This may sound like a joke, but it isn't: next time someone takes a **** on the floor, and they make ME clean it in lieu of maintenance, I'm taking a **** on their floor scrubber.


----------



## Kevin001

I swear our GM is cheap af. Roof falling on guests and sh*t, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

From my acne issues to coworkers talking about me......I'm just done. Thank God I'm off this weekend. Would of had a mental breakdown if I had to work tomorrow.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm starting to think that this job is no longer worth my time.


----------



## Fever Dream

:sigh I think it's time to find a new job. Management is making this place metaphorically toxic. The fist shaped bulge that a coworker put into a window today is just the latest proof of that.


----------



## Kevin001

Another 40hr work week next week....how will I survive.


----------



## Findedeux

I am doubting I will ever fit in at work.

My coworkers effortlessly socialize together every weekend .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

What a night! A cute gal asks for my
number and two "grab and dashes" in rapid fire succession


----------



## TryingMara

Nervous about tomorrow's meeting. What will I say? Will there be enough to discuss? Will I make a bad impression? Will I make it there alright to begin with?


----------



## Rainy Cakes

TryingMara said:


> Nervous about tomorrow's meeting. What will I say? Will there be enough to discuss? Will I make a bad impression? Will I make it there alright to begin with?


I find things get worse waiting for the day to come up. Get what you need together and just relax.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to put in my vacation time request and inform the store closer to home that my transfer is currently being delayed


----------



## Kevin001

I pray work goes ok today/tonight.


----------



## TryingMara

Rainy Cakes said:


> I find things get worse waiting for the day to come up. Get what you need together and just relax.


Thanks. I agree, the anticipation can be worse than the actual event. Thankfully it went ok.



Kevin001 said:


> I pray work goes ok today/tonight.


Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Hope it all goes well for you.


It went ok. But a coworker said I look like the nerdy type....like that hit me hard....sigh.


----------



## Kevin001

Neck stills hurts.....pls let me survive work today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've booked my week off work, so now I just need to see if I can afford to fly over and see my bro during that week


----------



## Kevin001

Got a complaint that a man was jacking off in the hot tub. I mean there was a child out there as well so not cool.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I like how she pops in every once in a while for a couple shots of rum, cute gal, seems chill


----------



## societe anonyme

After 3 years of calm and stability on the work front, I'm now back into panic mode. 

A project I'm working on is running off the rails because of my boss' meddling but my boss is not letting me fix it up (even though I specialise in such work and have successfully completed 2 other projects while working there) and has threatened to 'get someone else to do it' (even though there's no-one else who can do my job).

Time for a new job I think...


----------



## Kevin001

Well today will make 40hrs for the week....I have no idea how some people work 40hrs or more every week. Its draining....emotionally.


----------



## societe anonyme

Kevin001 said:


> Well today will make 40hrs for the week....I have no idea how some people work 40hrs or more every week. Its draining....emotionally.


The trick is to get a job where you're paid to attend work for 40 hours, but don't have to actually work anywhere near that and have company-supplied internet...


----------



## Kevin001

societe anonyme said:


> The trick is to get a job where you're paid to attend work for 40 hours, but don't have to actually work anywhere near that and have company-supplied internet...


Being there is the hard part...not the actual work, lol. SA kicks in.


----------



## societe anonyme

Kevin001 said:


> Being there is the hard part...not the actual work, lol. SA kicks in.


Hence the company-supplied internet is an important part of the equation (and with any luck, a relatively private desk)...

You can look busy, but not interact too much.

(Personally, I am fortunate to work in a guvmint job where work hours are flexible, so I arrive an hour after everyone else, actually get my work done after everyone else has left, and feel uncomfortable the rest of the time...)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate big boss store tours


----------



## TryingMara

Incredibly frustrating day. I'm afraid certain things are going to backfire and other people won't keep their word. Regardless of whether someone else does their job, the blame will fall on me.


----------



## Crisigv

My manager is going to kill someone. The new assistant manager she hired just quit on her today. She can't seem to catch a break. I guess that's what happens when we work for a company that doesn't pay its workers well.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> My manager is going to kill someone. The new assistant manager she hired just quit on her today. She can't seem to catch a break. I guess that's what happens when we work for a company that doesn't pay its workers well.


Did she just say I quit? Something happened?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Did she just say I quit? Something happened?


After I got out of work, there was a message on my phone from my manager. She said that our assistant has quit. Then she needed to switch some shifts around. My boss was blindsided by this, so we're unaware of anything that happened. She was hired though with the knowledge that she was still trying to get a teaching position, but I didn't think it would happen so soon. I worked with her all day, and she didn't give anything away.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> After I got out of work, there was a message on my phone from my manager. She said that our assistant has quit. Then she needed to switch some shifts around. My boss was blindsided by this, so we're unaware of anything that happened. She was hired though with the knowledge that she was still trying to get a teaching position, but I didn't think it would happen so soon. I worked with her all day, and she didn't give anything away.


Oh wow. More hrs for you I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow. More hrs for you I guess.


Yeah, lol. I've been really lucky this summer with the hours. So far, I haven't had that panic in the back of my mind about my lack of money.


----------



## Kevin001

I think we just hired a new 22yr old girl at my casino job. I would be lying if I didn't say I was at least a little excited, lol. I hope she works at least one day I work. New blood is always nice.


----------



## Evo1114

I really wish somebody had given me some heads up about them hiring my new supervisor/person who is stealing my job who starts tomorrow. I haven't trained anybody for a job in almost 20 years. They inform me and MY boss that this new IT Manager is starting on Monday late in the afternoon on the day my boss left for vacation for an entire week (comes back on Thursday, so EVERYTHING is on me until then). I have no fricking idea what kind of information I need to give this dude. Maybe nothing. I don't know. I hopefully won't be working there much longer, but since this guy is my new supervisor, I'd like to not look incompetent in case I do get stuck there for awhile longer.


----------



## Crisigv

I guess I'm still in the running to be an assistant manager. I kinda hope it's the temporary position.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I guess I'm still in the running to be an assistant manager. I kinda hope it's the temporary position.


Don't you want to be a full time assistant manager? Or used to?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Don't you want to be a full time assistant manager? Or used to?


Still not sure.


----------



## AllTheSame

Right now....I'm just sort of waiting for the other foot to drop. I did the first reset by myself in LA today, totally alone. And I got with the assistant store manager, showed before and after pics to the store manager. Told them that our competitors might move in and just reverse some of the changes I made. I told them I did not increase or decrease self space (a little more negotiation has to go into that). But I did manage to move all of our product to the top shelves. I moved every product up at least two shelves and also got it blocked together by price (which consumers love). I told them I cleaned shelves, faced, organized product (even our competitors' because it makes our product look bad when the whole set looks like ****). And sent in pics to my boss hours ago. I got an email back a few minutes ago that said "Great Job! Thank you.".

I'm feeling pretty OK right now, because I feel like I could've done even more today. I feel like I have a knack for this, I feel like I might be good at this. Maybe. We'll see.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope work goes by fast today/tonight......plus I hope the new girl is working today. :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Decision time on this transfer


----------



## coeur_brise

societe anonyme said:


> The trick is to get a job where you're paid to attend work for 40 hours, but don't have to actually work anywhere near that and have company-supplied internet...


That's the dream. That and make it into middle class.

Why I don't make real lunches.. Beats me


----------



## TryingMara

The three day weekend can't come fast enough.


----------



## maitamiko

maybe i should dye my hair nonono i kinda wanna shave it ..... ya.....like completely. THEN dye it hell yeah imma do it


----------



## Kevin001

I found a guy's wallet and f-cked up the procedure to turn it in....go figure.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

An immediate transfer is dead now.

If you think the shrink will be bad now you have no idea what it would have been then, at least I'm trying to deal with it now


----------



## peace_love

Is it 5:00 yet? Lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I tell a guy.....have a good day sir he goes....yeah f-ck off and keeps walking. I was shocked.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Got a complaint that a man was masturbating in the hot tub. I mean there was a child out there as well so not cool.


No, it's not.
I would not want to wrestle him to the ground.

How did this situation end? Hopefully, unsatisfying for the creep.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> No, it's not.
> I would not want to wrestle him to the ground.
> 
> How did this situation end? Hopefully, unsatisfying for the creep.


Um guy left told the women out there if he causes trouble again he is gone. I think he was a little off.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Um guy left told the women out there if he causes trouble again he is gone. I think he was a little off.


Way to patrol!

I knew there would be kinky stuff at your casino. You never know what goes on there. It's like a whole other set of "peopleofwalmart.com".

At the casino, are there people who dress, like, real fancy or like pimps when they play the slots?


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> At the casino, are there people who dress, like, real fancy or like pimps when they play the slots?


Yep .


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Yep .


peopleofcasinos.com

Silly fantasies. I know here in Ohio - in downtown Cincinnati, they touted this "Horseshoe Casino" all the time - I pictured all kinds of riffraff going in there. All of a sudden this spring, it closed, and then the very next day, it became "Jack" - name change owner change literally overnight. Creepy.

Do you have a gambling problem? Call this number.

I was like - you know it's bad when you hear that on the radio more than the casino ads.

They still need someone to wrestle people to the floor (without drowning them in the hot tub or putting their health at risk). At least you are making money honestly. Don't gamble it.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

As much as I want to win this art competition, I'm also kinda dreading going to the exhibition and talking to people... Complimenting someone on their work is easy, but I've always been a laconic person who let her work do the talking. Ughhhh


----------



## coeur_brise

Wrongwolfe said:


> As much as I want to win this art competition, I'm also kinda dreading going to the exhibition and talking to people... Complimenting someone on their work is easy, buut I've always been a laconic person who let her work do the talking. Ughhhh


Artists seem to have the most freedom when it comes to personality quirks, at least it seems to me. Could you pretend to be a performance artist and stay silent the error night? That would be cool.

.... Im counting down the clock to get out of this bleached, madness, sterile death trap. Not a hospital but of inspirational posters and antibacterial hand sanitizers.


----------



## scooby

Some guy just came up behind me and put his hands on my waist and spooned me. I'm not sure how I feel about that. Wasn't a very comfortable moment.


----------



## TryingMara

Knew there wa no point in coming forward. It's amazing that in our field that there are people with zero empathy or heart.


----------



## Kevin001

I was training someone today. That is scary because if that person f-cks up people will be like well Kevin trained them. I actually did mess up big time on a WIC check when training....I was like it has to suck when the trainer screws up when trying to teach another person.


----------



## TryingMara

Don't want to go in tomorrow for so many reasons. Deading this week and next weekend.


----------



## societe anonyme

Ergh - the downside of being a lawyer in Oz is that you have to do continuing professional development. Being a cheapskate, I do the freebies run by law firms. Last week, an associate at one of the firms said that he remembered me from when we did our course, called me by name and started having a chat. I had no memory of him and did a good impression of a deer in headlights until rescued by a colleague keeping up the discussion.

While the free booze and food was nice, I'm much happier sitting at my desk researching...


----------



## Crisigv

I meet my new manager today. I hope she's nice. I mostly care if she lets us have our coffees and that she doesn't open every day.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I meet my new manager today. I hope she's nice. I mostly care if she lets us have our coffees and that she doesn't open every day.


Assistant manager? Oh that issue got resolved?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Assistant manager? Oh that issue got resolved?


No, our new manager. My current manager is transferring to the new store opening up soon. I still have a shot at assistant manager for this store. So, I guess I really need to work well with this new one.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> No, our new manager. My current manager is transferring to the new store opening up soon. I still have a shot at assistant manager for this store. So, I guess I really need to work well with this new one.


Oh damn so I guess somebody there might need to show her the ropes. Hmm, hopefully the new manager is nice. Having a crappy manager is the worst.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Oh damn so I guess somebody there might need to show her the ropes. Hmm, hopefully the new manager is nice. Having a crappy manager is the worst.


My current boss will be in store all week training her, and early next week too. She's also bringing in her new keyholders for the new store next week to train, and wants me to help. I guess she's relying on me a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> My current boss will be in store all week training her, and early next week too. She's also bringing in her new keyholders for the new store next week to train, and wants me to help. I guess she's relying on me a lot.


Hmm cool. I would assume you would be bumped up soon.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm cool. I would assume you would be bumped up soon.


Here's hoping. Thanks!


----------



## Crisigv

I'm now acting assistant manager for my store, woot.


----------



## societe anonyme

Crisigv said:


> I'm now acting assistant manager for my store, woot.


Excellent!


----------



## Crisigv

societe anonyme said:


> Excellent!


Thanks


----------



## societe anonyme

Crisigv said:


> Thanks


Does the new managerial gig involve staff management responsibilities or is it more making sure stuff ticks over smoothly?

(I've done project management stuff for my own projects which is easy but never had to manage staff which would be terrifying!)


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I'm now acting assistant manager for my store, woot.












Not worried about the extra responsibilities though? Moving on up in the world...sweet. You'll be married with kids soon enough .


----------



## Crisigv

societe anonyme said:


> Does the new managerial gig involve staff management responsibilities or is it more making sure stuff ticks over smoothly?
> 
> (I've done project management stuff for my own projects which is easy but never had to manage staff which would be terrifying!)


Both really. It's a small store, so there aren't as many employees, but I will have to manage a bit. We do work alone a lot, but there is overlap. Just need to know what needs to be done, and distribute work as needed. We're all pretty good. I'm used to it. My old supervisor job had a lot more supervisor duties.



Kevin001 said:


> Not worried about the extra responsibilities though? Moving on up in the world...sweet. You'll be married with kids soon enough .


Not sure about that, lol. There won't be that many more responsibilities. I pretty much know how to do everything. I've learned payroll already. Not sure if I'll have to make the new schedule or not, or if the new boss will give it a shot.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Not sure about that, lol. There won't be that many more responsibilities. I pretty much know how to do everything. I've learned payroll already. Not sure if I'll have to make the new schedule or not, or if the new boss will give it a shot.


Oh ok, well best of luck to ya. I see good things in your future .


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Oh ok, well best of luck to ya. I see good things in your future .


Thank you very much.


----------



## societe anonyme

Crisigv said:


> Both really. It's a small store, so there aren't as many employees, but I will have to manage a bit. We do work alone a lot, but there is overlap. Just need to know what needs to be done, and distribute work as needed. We're all pretty good. I'm used to it. My old supervisor job had a lot more supervisor duties.


That's good to hear then! Good luck climbing the corporate ladder.


----------



## Crisigv

societe anonyme said:


> That's good to hear then! Good luck climbing the corporate ladder.


Thanks! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I'm now acting assistant manager for my store, woot.


Awesome.


----------



## Kevin001

I felt small in my uniform last night....like I lost mass or something. I need to workout more.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Awesome.


 Thank you sir!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Thank you sir!


You're welcome.


----------



## Kevin001

I kinda hope I see at least some of the game tonight at work.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I was training someone today. That is scary because if that person f-cks up people will be like well Kevin trained them. I actually did mess up big time on a WIC check when training....I was like it has to suck when the trainer screws up when trying to teach another person.


When you are wrestling someone to the ground, all bets are off.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> When you are wrestling someone to the ground, all bets are off.


This was at the store, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> This was at the store, lol.


Still, you have kleptos.

I don't know what WIC is, but it must be important.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Still, you have kleptos.
> 
> I don't know what WIC is, but it must be important.


Women, infants, and children. Some "checks" for free food for kids given to moms. Some government assistance.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Women, infants, and children. Some "checks" for free food for kids given to moms. Some government assistance.


That is why you work, Kevin001. You don't want your wife and kidz on that.

No sirree! :no


----------



## nubly

Crisigv said:


> I'm now acting assistant manager for my store, woot.


About time they rewarded you. Congrats.


----------



## Crisigv

nubly said:


> About time they rewarded you. Congrats.


Thanks a lot. 

Although, right now I know I'm going to feel like I regret it. There's a lot of training ahead {as in, me training others, which I hate), and I'll be overwhelmed. But it'll calm down, and it is temporary. At least my pay will be consistent for a while.


----------



## nubly

After nearly 3 years looking, I finally got a second job.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray we don't be swamped today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To do counts or not to do counts tonight...


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> To do counts or not to do counts tonight...


Don't do it, you're going on vacation.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> Don't do it, you're going on vacation.


That's true but I've got 3 hours and it's "all quiet on the western front" here today


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's true but I've got 3 hours and it's "all quiet on the western front" here today


Ah okay, might as well then. Might just get busy once you start doing something.


----------



## AllTheSame

Looks like I have an easy week ahead (hopefully), which is awesome cos I could use one. I'm not going out of town next week. I got all but one store done in Louisiana but it's almost the middle of the month and I need to knock out my regular stores. Those are easy. So easy. Doing my own sales route is nothing compared to going out of town and doing huge resets. I've met all my store managers now so they all know who I am. Mostly I just need to check on displays, try to get product seen, as usual and check product and pricing, make sure I haven't missed anything.

I love being able to pick my own route. Wherever I want to go tomorrow, it's completely up to me. Whatever time (within reason). As long as the order I do them in makes sense....I can pick a store that's a ways away from home, then do another that's halfway home, then do another that's right by my house and be finished up at 3:00 or 4:00, and be ten minutes from home.


----------



## Crisigv

I DON'T WANT TO TRAIN ANYMORE! I'm so sick of training people. I have someone else tomorrow. Can't wait for that new store to be open.


----------



## Kevin001

There is this ex waitress that is now the wife of a rich surgeon she acts so entitled now at the casino. Before she met him I heard she was so sweet but now she is just a b*tch to everyone in the casino. I'm like wow.


----------



## nicetyy

Lord it's too loud here, I can't focus. People talk too loud and it's annoying.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gone for 5 days and they go all corporate on me...


----------



## ShadowOne

Why...the hell.....

...did we stop having nap time in kindergarten


----------



## Crisigv

This upcoming week is going to be busy. Probably will be working as many hours as possible without going into overtime. May have a 12 hour shift too, with this new store opening. This will be the first store opening I get to help with.


----------



## societe anonyme

I had good news today: I got knocked back for a promotion.

Why is getting rejected good news I hear you (probably not) ask? While it was described as a senior technical role and would have paid much more, what was not in the job description was that it would involve lots of staff and stakeholder management (which I suck at), rather than the technical work I'm good at. Dodged a bullet there then...


----------



## Abhorsen

Why is the new girl so loud?


----------



## Kevin001

I still can't believe I'm still holding down 2 jobs. I might have to change shifts which would cause me major anxiety.


----------



## In The Shade

Why the hell am I still here? Its been 4 years and I really need to get out of this s**thole before its too late.


----------



## In The Shade

Kevin001 said:


> I still can't believe I'm still holding down 2 jobs. I might have to change shifts which would cause me major anxiety.


You'd be surprised at what you can do. I kind of had two jobs a few years back only one was an actual signed contract job where as the other was for an agency.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to see if I want to go full time with my casino job and just quit my cashier job. It would be more money plus health insurance but idk lots of other factors to think about.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've got a month to sort a transfer because of miscommunications with my boss and whereas when I asked I had it all set, now everything is ****ed


----------



## Crisigv

I can't believe it's only 2pm.


----------



## Kevin001

I broke up an argument tonight and everybody complemented me......about time people show me some damn respect, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope work goes by fast tonight...ugh.


----------



## AllTheSame

Damn, I kicked *** today...I did five stores in one day. The end of the month is gonna be busy. I'm going out of town Monday for hopefully just a one day, or one and a half day project, then back here to finish up my stores before month end. But I like busy...time goes by faster. I don't have time to let my mind wander at work, I have to think about what I'm doing lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The only saving grace about today is that I'm working alone


----------



## Crisigv

Work's going to be interesting today.


----------



## soulstorm

It's Sunday night, I wish I was off tomorrow. I hate that feeling on Sunday night of impending doom.


----------



## Rex87

First day of work. It was good, actually went faster than I thought it would. Talked a good bit with my coworkers, my sa was kept at bay for the most part but it did say hey a couple times.Slightly under the weather, i was in my nose most the time, something nasty! The sinus medicine I bought was a waste of money...didn't do a damn thing. I really just bought it for my coworkers, didn't want them to see and hear me in my nose the whole time. Why? Because I dislike sick coworkers myself.... no one wants to get sick.

Other than being a bit under the weather, wasn't a bad day at all. The traffic(can't avoid it) did kinda sucked. And it was a bit too hot as well(73/53 is the forecast one day later this week, we all want a cool down in Atlanta but damn...little too cool, ****! Most days for the last 4 months have been close to 90/70...kinda a shock to the system being that cool, happening overnight! Oh well... Forecast can change and might not feel too bad), the hot sun hitting me just right as I'm a bit under the weather while stuck in traffic doesn't feel good at all. Anyway, I worked here previously so I shouldn't take too long to get the hang of things. It was great to be back! And to have a job again!

I am pretty broke right now, I mean record level broke! Only at 16 was I broker, but at that time I had no bills(for a couple mos...then $600+, for car note and its expenses). 21 I was pretty broke too after being between jobs for a bit but still not as broke as now. Almost forgot 18..... but I don't remember it affecting me too much(plus that terrible vehicle I had was no longer my responsibility). But yeah, right now I'm very broke and it will be like 20 days before my first paycheck. I got a V8 truck that I have to drive way across town to my job. And i don't have enough money for gas for 20 days. But 2 Saturdays ago I applied for a Walmart card ( i was going to use to buy a laptop for a work from home job),I will use that card to buy gas from Murphy USA(I think you can do that...? If not, I'm f-ed). Going to be late on my bills though.....ahhh, laugh about these days when I'm doing much better. Remember the time how sa totally ****ed my life, blew my $15k savings because though i love making money and have huge dreams(which require $$$). Just couldn't work no more, sa was too strong! With less than $150 en el banco before finally getting back to work, after what? Like 20 months. Yeah I will definitely remember this! Despite now and the suck *** unemployed 20 mos, losing money everyday, etc, all due to ****ing sa! Despite that terrible ****, I think sa is actually a blessing in disguise... I really think my life will soon be better than ever. I'm on that mission now! Going to be great times!


----------



## Kevin001

Going full time would help with my health insurance problem but not sure I could handle it.


----------



## Kevin001

They finally started playing newer music at the casino....thank you Jesus.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My boss really pisses me off, hopefully transferring is for the best for me


----------



## Kevin001

I got rewarded $50 cash today and was congratulated for doing a good job last week.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm practically getting begged to go full time. I'm just not sure though. Working 5 straights days every week......bleh.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> I'm practically getting begged to go full time. I'm just not sure though. Working 5 straights days every week......bleh.


Yeah, but...money.

Today really tested my SA. So busy at the new store. What was I thinking? Lol


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, but...money.


Time>Money.....just saying.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Time>Money.....just saying.


Yeah. I'd probably think the same way if I had a life.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how many new faces I will see at work today. I'm pretty sure at least one person has quit since I've last worked.


----------



## Crisigv

Someone kill me


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I did a lot of good things for this yet I feel like all I ever heard about my performance here is any little thing I may have missed. Moving on is scary but I can't stay and even if I could I'm not sure I would


----------



## pied vert

this is a thread?!?!?
this is art...thank you


----------



## Crisigv

i want to quit, so bad.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

 :hug


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> i want to quit, so bad.


Hmm, what is going on with the job? Bad management?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm, what is going on with the job? Bad management?


Just a lot of stuff happening. I'm worried I won't be able to handle it.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Just a lot of stuff happening. I'm worried I won't be able to handle it.


:hug


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> :hug


Thanks


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I got rewarded $50 cash today and was congratulated for doing a good job last week.


That's what you get when you wrestle someone to the ground!



Kevin001 said:


> I'm practically getting begged to go full time. I'm just not sure though. Working 5 straights days every week......bleh.


That would be awesome - you get benefits, just in time for your 26th birthday.



Crisigv said:


> Yeah, but...money.
> 
> Today really tested my SA. So busy at the new store. What was I thinking? Lol


Agree..

Girl, it's the hardhat and reflective vest. Whip those out and people will have to buy stuff, or you will wrestle them to the ground Ontario-style.

"Crisigv don't play dat!" :lol


----------



## pied vert

I can't get over what it was like having a friend.

I remember every detail of what was probably the best day of my life, but really strangely to me I am unable to recall much of it. Like my brain just doesn't want to do it... and it's definitely the smarter one here because probably not enough good would result of dwelling on it. 
I think I just don't want to treat it as a memory, because remembering is something I've always done when there is no more fresh stuff to take in first.

When I say I can't get over it... I mean it makes me euphoric... to know that such a perfect day could be lived by me more than vicariously. A level of happiness my brain can't actually process though, cause it goes blank and confused whenever I think about it. I think that's why I've seemingly gotten over him so successfully, because I can't think about him really, but every thing else in my world _has_ become noticeably grayer (or maybe that's just October), and my heart has dropped by a few skies lately. 
Whatever, it's not the worst things can get. It's just a weird feeling. In a bad way, if I had to choose.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

2 years at the shop, at that location, ends tomorrow, hope I made the right choice


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> That's what you get when you wrestle someone to the ground!
> 
> That would be awesome - you get benefits, just in time for your 26th birthday.


Lmao

Still thinking about the full time thing, idk.


----------



## naptime

I hate my job so much!


----------



## Kevin001

Work was so slow tonight...ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Work was so slow tonight...ugh.


Not enough action at the casino?

Do you have communication devices there? :lol


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Not enough action at the casino?
> 
> Do you have communication devices there? :lol


Yeah not much happen. I work on mostly slow days anyways.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah not much happen. I work on mostly slow days anyways.


You should try a day that is more busy. You know, pimps dragging women around on their gold chains.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> You should try a day that is more busy. You know, pimps dragging women around on their gold chains.


Dead :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Dead :lol


Huh?


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Huh?


Just means I thought it was funny, lol. But yeah I need to work them weekends. :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Just means I thought it was funny, lol. But yeah I need to work them weekends. :laugh:


Oh :lol
I thought I was in trouble.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This transition has been ****. I had a plan, it got ****ed and now every time I speak with my boss he's blaming me for **** as if I ran the store into the ground, "**** you much and let me cut the chord already"


----------



## millenniumman75

We have not had a good code build in days - programmers, what are you putting into the code?!


----------



## Kevin001

Talking about sex at work is so awkward.


----------



## noydb

Wish I could call in sick. Or not show up ever again but still get paid.  Been dreading this all week.


----------



## Cashel

So... many.... strawberries.....


----------



## Cascades

Customers..i ****ing hate you all.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray there isn't any drama at work today.


----------



## noydb

Cascades said:


> Customers..i ****ing hate you all.


hahaha so true


----------



## tea111red

noydb said:


> Wish I could call in sick. Or not show up ever again but still get paid.  Been dreading this all week.


did you decide against resigning?


----------



## noydb

nopersonoperating said:


> did you decide against resigning?


Sort of. I'll definitely be quitting this year, but I'll at least try to secure another job first.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm a cashier how dare they ask me to go do putbacks.....ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've literally been gone 4 days and the manager that's taken over has written up two of my former coworker


----------



## tea111red

noydb said:


> Sort of. I'll definitely be quitting this year, but I'll at least try to secure another job first.


yeah, that's probably the better thing to do....a lack of or less security can be scary to deal w/.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Finished 80+hr week. Most I've ever worked.
Just a few weeks ago I wasn't working at all. 
Exhausted but having trouble sleeping. I don't know if I can keep this up.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm you're the head manager but you don't know how to do everything on the register? Hmm ok.


----------



## blue53669

no phone calls yet today... pretty sure the phones are broken because they reset some network on Friday but *I'M* not going to say anything!!


----------



## Crisigv

We're supposed to be getting 2 skids today of stock. I guess the Christmas bombardment is beginning. There's so much new stuff coming in, but no where to put it, because we haven't started our transfer out of old stuff. Problem is, we have no where to store the transfer because we keep getting so many trucks. This is why I am stressed at work.


----------



## Crisigv

Big thanks to our Area Sales Manager (aka my old manager) for NOT reminding us about the managers meeting tomorrow. Thankfully I don't need to attend, but my new manager does and now she is scrambling. And I need to come up with quotes or experiences based on "Engage, Train, and Make it Happen." WTF, I forget every day that has passed because I hate my life, and now I have to remember stuff. And she needs it in 3.5 hours.


----------



## AllTheSame

I just got an email from my boss' boss, and it was good news. Thanks for the awesome job. There were pics in his email that people had taken of displays, of our product, and some of them were mine. ****** awesome. This is good news, man. I was worried earlier today because my boss was asking for tons of pics....and pics requested from vendors = they want to see what we're doing, they want to see results = they may think we're not performing, not getting results, and sales are down. That's not happening. Yes, def good news.


----------



## SilentLyric

this job is easily one of the most boring jobs I've ever had. No wonder I was told people come and go by the supervisor. but it pays ok, and I hate that influences my decision process on working, but it does. I wish fast food payed more. At least the employees are fun to work with.


----------



## coeur_brise

There's this dude at work who's pretty funny and surprisingly makes time go by a little faster. I'm definitely not interested in that way, but I really wish I were more sociable. He, too picked up on the unnerving vibes someone was sending me. I was like.."you too?" A nearly visible tear formed in my eye. Oh yea, and he managed to casually find out about someone's business. That was funny.


----------



## Kevin001

Having to tell guests no and being strict is tough.....like I don't like being mean or being looked at as being mean.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I'm so confused....anyways.....

I got shorted an hr on my paycheck today not sure if its a big enough deal to b*tch about it.


----------



## pied vert

god I m so f-- horny

I am considering going to my car to masturbate cause this is rly distracting me from my work


----------



## pied vert

what if people knew when someone fell for them?

Like, you were just laughing, or picking your nose, you didn't even think anyone saw, ...
You would probably grow centuries as far as self-confidence goes.

(relation to work: I'm thinking of david...
he laughed, didn't pick his nose...)


----------



## kesker

30 years isn't such a long time when nobody knows you at all but it's an eternity. I continually see the distinction between the "close times" (when I'd come right up to the brink of being me) and now when I'm on Mars.
@pied vert
I've been _distracted_. It can make one.....jittery. :eyes :stu


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how many new coworkers I will meet today. :um


----------



## SilentLyric

hoping I can stay in this one long enough. I don't love it or anything, but the pay is decent enough so have less worry and stress over bills.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't think I could work in a more dysfunctional place, its entertaining but damn.


----------



## Kevin001

I swear they better not ask me to stay later today.


----------



## Camelleone

I want to share what happened with my job (I'm too embarrassed to talk to my friends) 

I couldn't handle my colleagues, they really sarcastic, they bad mouthed my hometown people, and my degree. and there's one new colleagues, so everybody likes her and since she came I'm treated like I'm invincible. everyone talk to this new girl, ask her to hang out together and excluded me, still I can handle that though. but I don't like that this new girl likes to tell them her stories, but after I got in the room, she immediately shut up (before I got in the room I could hear her loud voice). when I'm in the room, the new girl would shut her mouth or either talk whispered. but she didn't mind asking about my personal stuff such as, my raise in salary, my monthly rent. how to deal with this type of people.
and the sarcastic and another colleagues who likes to ignores me..


----------



## pied vert

Sometimes I think I'd die if it'd make this moment better.

Time... to... die...

Polar opposites don't push away.

Someone to die for. Jump in front of. They tell me I'm a sweetheart and we kiss because the only quality I ever had was my heart.

No more logic. No more feeling. No more computer and no more music. What the f does that leave ... pursuit of money? Another sleepless night for me.
I talk to strangers cause I have no friends and then strangers throw me away too. Let the day be over. I guess that's all I wanted. For the day to be over but j couldn't make it happen so I thought I wanted my life over. F-- Emiel, f--- Karo, and there's nothing left after. I just had the most absurd phone conversation in my life. I called my friend in the middle of my work to tell him I'm feeling really bad, I tell him why for minutes, and he says, "So what are you working on? ... ... So how are you? Have you been feeling okay?" ......................................


----------



## pied vert

kesker said:


> 30 years isn't such a long time when nobody knows you at all but it's an eternity. I continually see the distinction between the "close times" (when I'd come right up to the brink of being me) and now when I'm on Mars.
> 
> @pied vert
> I've been _distracted_. It can make one.....jittery. :eyes :stu


Haha have you? Thankfully it hasn't been bad since that day.
30 years of what by the way?

Thank you for the song!


----------



## kesker

pied vert said:


> Haha have you? Thankfully it hasn't been bad since that day.
> 30 years of what by the way?
> 
> Thank you for the song!


30 years the same job yet I'm unknown, unseen, misperceived. Of course, that's the way I've worked it so it's my fault. I'd love to pry into people's secrets, know them, know all of them, help if I could, but I don't let my curiosity do that. This all effects my perception of time (or the importance I place on it). It can become irrelevant really.

gawd, no more benzos for me :no


----------



## SilentLyric

cant wait to see my first pay. been too long without it.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might of been nominated for employee of the month....crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope that ID wasn't fake....ugh.


----------



## pied vert

you were such a super lady! ... and I, I get so lonely.

-- fargo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Failed the mystery shopper(lack of ID'ing) and got written up within a week of my transfer...ain't that just how it goes eh?


----------



## AllTheSame

Ffs, what a long day. Traveled out of town with my boss to get ready for a grand opening. Everything has to be absolutely perfect, and I mean perfect for these grand openings. To the point of being ridiculous. Details that I don't think most people would even notice, but maybe would notice subconsciously....it's all a marketing game. If they see a rack that's not quite centered or one that's not installed quite right it throws off the whole presentation of the product. And yeah....before the customers even notice, management might. So. Everything has to be perfect.


The woman assigned to this area has a Masters degree in marketing....I'm not even kidding. But she doesn't know how to do resets, and prepare for a grand opening, she doesn't have a clue.


So....three hours....each way, in the boss man's truck, part of it with me driving this $60,000 truck. And here's the ironic thing....God really does have a sense of humor....I was less than three miles away from my crush from this site. I was down the street, literally, from where my crush lives. And I had no vehicle, no way to get there (if she'd even want me there).


Anyways today was a 12 hour day....but I have tomorrow off (and it's paid, a full 8 hours).


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm a guest told me that I do a damn good job and that he wished he had a 100 of me to work for his security company. I would of talked more but I was off the clock and was trying to get home, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I swear they take too much social security out of my check each time.....ridiculous.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

You mean I get to be a 'contributing member of society' AND I get paid?! Wow, what's the catch?


----------



## duvalsi

About to transfer to a new department and leave my nice, isolated corner desk. Everyone seems nice and 5 of us are moving over but I felt dread when the word potluck came up.


----------



## Kevin001

Guests getting on my nerves tonight.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

No one says hi or good morning/night to me unless I do it first.
It wouldn't bother me if they were all shy, awkward people, but they're not. They said greet each other all the time.
In the past I wouldn't care at all, but lately its been getting to me, like I'm becoming more sensitive. Plus I'm on a contract, so I'm on a very short leash to make a good impression, and try to fit in with everyone.
I feel like if I stopped greeting people, they would have more reason to say I'm antisocial, shy, quiet, etc.


----------



## TryingMara

Dreading tomorrow's meeting.


----------



## Kevin001

They seem to be switching people's days at work, they better not ask or tell me too. I can't.


----------



## duvalsi

Whole team meeting and my name was mentioned along with 9 others to win a gift card for ideas that were submitted. Thank god I didn't win.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to work with a huge a** pimple by your nose sucks....ugh.


----------



## pied vert

Ok I want to **** my sorta-boss. He's married and mid-thirties+. I'm 22 and I've been an intern here for 4 months. 
He's not conventionally sexy, he's a geek with a bit of an uptight voice. He has this serious face on all the time and sits near me, so I know that he has a little tic with clearing his throat all the time, but in a small, cute way. I think about fcking him all the time, it's stupid. He might even fire me some day cause he's also really smart and efficient and I'm lazy and stupid and can't do the work he gives me. I'll probably hate him for what he might do to me, but for now I just want to fck him. He looks at me in an interesting way too, but probably I'm projecting. I mean, he probably doesn't get a lot of exposure to girls my age, and there aren't many (any) good looking women at my office, maybe he's at least thought of it in passing? That would actually make me happy...

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I swear they take too much social security out of my check each time.....ridiculous.


It's going to come in handy after all those people you wrestle to the ground. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> It's going to come in handy after all those people you wrestle to the ground. :lol


:rofl


----------



## Kevin001

I got off early tonight....first time ever. I mean less money but my time is more important.


----------



## SilentLyric

I wish I could get paid for doing nothing and not work. sigh. do not want work. do not want....


----------



## regimes

i'm so awkward around every one of my coworkers. i hate feeling this way.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I got off early tonight....first time ever. I mean less money but my time is more important.


You did such a good job intimidating the casino people, they let you go home!


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> You did such a good job intimidating the casino people, they let you go home!


It was my store job, lol.


----------



## SomeTosser

Security guards and concierges can kiss my ***. Also my boss can kiss my *** too!


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> It was my store job, lol.


 It doesn't make any difference - you know that :lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

The anxious feeling when you promised a client something and it doesn't look like it will be fulfilled in that time frame :afr


----------



## Kevin001

I did all the work today. I know we were short on staff but damn.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I did all the work today. I know we were short on staff but damn.


I know the feeling - I am filling in for a co-worker. Day four of six and I am exhausted.


----------



## pied vert

Horny, again. the thing is I could probably make it go away if I tried but it's so much more interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

pied vert said:


> but it's so much more interesting.


How so?


----------



## pied vert

Kevin001 said:


> How so?


Sex thoughts beat work thoughts


----------



## Kevin001

pied vert said:


> Sex thoughts beat work thoughts


Hmm true but having them at work sucks. I guess its ok for you but for me a boner comes with it so.....just means issues at work.


----------



## Crisigv

I hate people, I hate all customers. They can go to hell.


----------



## feels

^ Hell yeah lol.

I'm so sick of working for Chipotle. Like I'm sure at other stores there's still the magic I felt when I first started but holy **** our store is ****ED. I'm trying to find a nice like grocery store job right now and then when nursing school starts I'll just cut my hours down real low. I really want a gig at Trader Joe's. There's one like 2 minutes from me.


----------



## SilentLyric

ok pretty much told that if I ever **** up ill be getting the boot. and it's a very stinky boot.


----------



## Kevin001

People have no respect for authority these days.....got to get aggressive with them I guess.


----------



## pied vert

idk what to do about wanting all the time to fck one of my bosses. he's married with kids. i get so distracted thinking about it and nervous around him. the problem is I think i don't want to stop thinking about it, because i haven't had a crush in a few months, and it's so nice to have something to look forward to (even though there is 0 interaction between us). should I force myself to stop? I feel like, if I keep the fantasies going, I may even secretly hope that one day I'll sleep with him. it's bad.


----------



## Kevin001

pied vert said:


> idk what to do about wanting all the time to fck one of my bosses. he's married with kids. i get so distracted thinking about it and nervous around him. the problem is I think i don't want to stop thinking about it, because i haven't had a crush in a few months, and it's so nice to have something to look forward to (even though there is 0 interaction between us). should I force myself to stop? I feel like, if I keep the fantasies going, I may even secretly hope that one day I'll sleep with him. it's bad.


If your life was a book I would buy it :yes.


----------



## pied vert

Kevin001 said:


> If your life was a book I would buy it :yes.


lol, nothing has happened between us, I just have a crush :blush


----------



## SilentLyric

working 5 days a week...monday is coming....the cycle goes on and on...


----------



## Kevin001

That was the longest shift ever....damn. My whole day pretty much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I can't get a day off midweek then it'll be ten days in a row


----------



## feels

Gonna interview with Whole Foods tomorrow. I'm nervous cause they pay really well so I know they're gonna be more picky but I also know I'm a kick *** employee so I gotta just let that show. The only thing is in January I'm gonna have to go from open availability to just a few days a week because of nursing school but I'm not sure if I should bring it up. Like I don't wanna lie to them but I don't want that to be why they don't hire me.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Gonna interview with Whole Foods tomorrow. I'm nervous cause they pay really well so I know they're gonna be more picky but I also know I'm a kick *** employee so I gotta just let that show. The only thing is in January I'm gonna have to go from open availability to just a few days a week because of nursing school but I'm not sure if I should bring it up. Like I don't wanna lie to them but I don't want that to be why they don't hire me.


Yeah don't bring it up, you can always change your hrs once you're in the door. They will pay you better than Chipotle?


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah don't bring it up, you can always change your hrs once you're in the door. They will pay you better than Chipotle?


Oh yeah like when I started at Chipotle everyone started at $9.00. I think now it might be $10.00 for most people. But at Whole foods it looks like they start everyone at $12.00. So like it's not a crazy difference but every little bit helps lol


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Oh yeah like when I started at Chipotle everyone started at $9.00. I think now it might be $10.00 for most people. But at Whole foods it looks like they start everyone at $12.00. So like it's not a crazy difference but every little bit helps lol


$12? Make the move :yes.


----------



## Kevin001

I swear some guests are hard headed, no you can't get a drink.


----------



## AllTheSame

The first of the tours with the VPs was today. I talked to my boss and he's in a good mood, so things must be going well so far. More tours tomorrow, and then more Monday. They're touring stores that I'm working on, so anything that gets noticed, anything that's off, anything that's not absolutely perfect is going to come straight back to me. But so far, so good.

So far I've been able to make it happen, talk to store managers and get product, displays in. This time of year shelf space and display space is at a ****** premium, everyone is fighting for it. But so far I guess I've been lucky, I'm making it happen. In ways that some of the guys haven't been able to before. Fingers crossed that the next few work days go well.


----------



## Crisigv

What am I going to do when my assistant manager comes back from maternity leave? I don't think it would feel right anymore, going back to part time, couple shifts a week.


----------



## kesker

hard dis from the boss today. gave me a panic attack. not so much because he sucked but because it made me realize I might never get to quit this job.


----------



## feels

Got the job at Whole Foods. It sounds really chill and perfect to balance with school. I won't miss all the bull**** that came with working at Chipotle but I will miss working with my two best friends and just an entire team that I'm comfortable with. I haven't told my GM yet. She's so sweet to me like I feel like I can do no wrong with her. Not looking forward to bringing it up but I know she'll understand.


----------



## TryingMara

Nooo. I hope something changes and I don't have to go in. I'm enjoying being away from all of that.



feels said:


> Got the job at Whole Foods. It sounds really chill and perfect to balance with school. I won't miss all the bull**** that came with working at Chipotle but I will miss working with my two best friends and just an entire team that I'm comfortable with. I haven't told my GM yet. She's so sweet to me like I feel like I can do no wrong with her. Not looking forward to bringing it up but I know she'll understand.


Congrats! Good luck at the new job


----------



## flyingMint

feels said:


> Gonna interview with Whole Foods tomorrow. I'm nervous cause they pay really well so I know they're gonna be more picky but I also know I'm a kick *** employee so I gotta just let that show. The only thing is in January I'm gonna have to go from open availability to just a few days a week because of nursing school but I'm not sure if I should bring it up. Like I don't wanna lie to them but I don't want that to be why they don't hire me.


lol sorry nvm, i wrote a post about how you should say you'll be in school but then i saw that you got the job lol

congrats!!!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Why can't I earn my living without you people hassling me? You and I both need you to do your job here and there, which requires some interaction. Otherwise, I'm doing my level best to stay out of your hair, so why give me trouble?


----------



## abnerocks

What can I say to you people so that you'll leave me alone as soon as possible, but won't report me to Customer Service?


----------



## Zozulya

People are always assuming I can't listen to them if I don't look at them. So annoying.
Also I don't want to listen people chit-chatting or worse whispering, but I always get blamed when trying to isolate myself with headphones, for " refusing to live within society".


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if we'll have limited staff again today....probably so.


----------



## feels

TryingMara said:


> Congrats! Good luck at the new job





flyingMint said:


> lol sorry nvm, i wrote a post about how you should say you'll be in school but then i saw that you got the job lol
> 
> congrats!!!!


Thank y'all! I'm stoked about it. Still haven't told my GM tho. They're wanting to promote me to take out specialist at Chipotle since I turned down kitchen manager promotion but I'd still be making more at Whole Foods and it'd just be so much more chill. GM is going on vacation next week. Maybe I can slip out while she's gone lol. I just don't want her to be disappointed she's so sweet.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel sorry for the graveyard shift but its no way in hell I'm staying over a few hrs.


----------



## TryingMara

I want to scream.


----------



## scooby

Kids are so ****ing annoying. Get the **** out of the way. No you can't play handball in the middle of the corridor where members walk through to get in and out.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> I want to scream.


You ok?


----------



## Kevin001

I was so anxious at work today.....bumping into stuff and fumbling money.....fml.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> You ok?


Yeah, thanks. Last few days at work have been especially tough.



Kevin001 said:


> I was so anxious at work today.....bumping into stuff and fumbling money.....fml.


:hug.


----------



## Cashel

The Buddha's hand is beckoning...


----------



## Kevin001

Still deciding on being full time or not...ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Still deciding on being full time or not...ugh.


Which job?


----------



## millenniumman75

Two work days left for 2016 and one of them will be from home.
All that vacation time. And I still have 4 1/2 days carried over into 2017.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Which job?


Casino :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Casino :laugh:


Uh huh - no wonder you have been working out.
All those extra people you will have to wrestle to the ground on a daily basis. :lol


----------



## 8888

I'm self employed. I wish I had the motivation to put in more hours. I think my depression stops me.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I'm self employed. I wish I had the motivation to put in more hours. I think my depression stops me.


Oh cool what do you do? You're young and self employed awesome.


----------



## SilentLyric

it's too cold in the warehouse. don't know how that is even legal.


----------



## Kevin001

Nineteen year old tried to get on the casino floor....sorry kid you might be in the military but not old enough.


----------



## AllTheSame

Kevin001 said:


> Nineteen year old tried to get on the casino floor....sorry kid you might be in the military but not old enough.


Lol I imagine you guys probably get some people trying to sneak in. Fake IDs were big when I was young but ffs, that was years and years ago. Do people still try to use fake IDs? Seriously? I mean I would think you'd be able to see the fake ones right away, they're usually pretty "fake" if I remember right from back then.....


----------



## Kevin001

AllTheSame said:


> Lol I imagine you guys probably get some people trying to sneak in. Fake IDs were big when I was young but ffs, that was years and years ago. Do people still try to use fake IDs? Seriously? I mean I would think you'd be able to see the fake ones right away, they're usually pretty "fake" if I remember right from back then.....


Not as often as you would think but yeah it happens. Some guest though.....wish I had a taser.


----------



## Kevin001

Waitress at work said I look like Drake? Hmm ok, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Two days off next week, score!


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Oh cool what do you do? You're young and self employed awesome.


I'm an Ebay reseller. I buy things cheap and resell them for a profit.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I'm an Ebay reseller. I buy things cheap and resell them for a profit.


Hmm cool.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm cool.


Yeah I really enjoy it, I love finding good deals.


----------



## Crisigv

Help me today to get through this madness. And all weekend too. I wonder how many things will be broken today.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

I hope that you get through this (crossing fingers). :hug


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> I hope that you get through this (crossing fingers). :hug


I did. It wasn't insane in the mall today. Other stores in my company had bigger sales and more traffic I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

I got put in charge for a few mins today, felt good. Lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I did. It wasn't insane in the mall today. Other stores in my company had bigger sales and more traffic I guess.


Good to hear. 

When near Christmas, I think going to be really busy. :eek


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm possibly at fault for a theft again


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> When near Christmas, I think going to be really busy. :eek


Yup, it usually is.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Yup, it usually is.


 :hug


----------



## burgerchuckie

6 working days  This better take me somewhere.


----------



## pied vert

my brain is hot and I am falling asleep into my cup of water as I drink it.

i need to go to bed one of these days


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to text my boss about another potential theft but I feel like my noticing makes me look incompetent given it's the 3rd time in a week under my watch...


----------



## TryingMara

Another stressful day. Another pounding headache.


----------



## MCHB

Put out another resume...so I have that going for me I guess...


----------



## societe anonyme

Job interview tomorrow for a sideways move/change. 

Can't stand the process, but after the boss blamed me for a mistake in something she wanted done (but which I told her was not necessary and risked breaking something if it was done) and given the boss has been turning to a colleague who is willing to tell her what she wants to hear and cutting me out of the project I am supposed to be responsible for, it's time to move on...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Potential new gal is kinda cute


----------



## Kevin001

societe anonyme said:


> Job interview tomorrow for a sideways move/change.


How did it go?


----------



## Excaliber

Why do people seem to come in just a few minutes before closing time and then take forever?


----------



## JDsays

Will you please stop talking


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Nineteen year old tried to get on the casino floor....sorry kid you might be in the military but not old enough.





Kevin001 said:


> Not as often as you would think but yeah it happens. Some guest though.....wish I had a taser.


Did you wrestle him to the ground?! You don't need a taser when you can wrestle them to the ground!


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you wrestle him to the ground?! You don't need a taser when you can wrestle them to the ground!


Nah just turned him away nicely, it was an honest mistake. Lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Nah just turned him away nicely, it was an honest mistake. Lol.


Well, he's being respectful. That's all good.

USA!


----------



## 8888

I wish I was better at balancing work and college.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Guys night tonight at the shop


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope I don't have to go into work too early tomorrow.


----------



## societe anonyme

Kevin001 said:


> How did it go?


I think it went okay. The head of the panel started off leaning back but was leaning forward and listening attentively by the end (he had also worked with one of my referees and knew the other one, so I hope that helps).

Other than my usual halting delivery when under the pressure of a job interview (a coherent answer in my mind comes out as a staccato mishmash of sentences), I didn't fall for any of the obvious traps (I answered the 'interpersonal conflict' question using the example of the thing that broke too - although I spun it as being engaged in a vigorous discussion about the options to pursue with my manager and colleagues).


----------



## feels

This new job is really boring lol. I mean it's exactly what I need for when I start school but man I guess I dunno what the hell I want. When I worked at Chipotle it was nonstop work and it beat my *** down overtime but I love that kind of pacing. When I'm at work I wanna WORK but outside of that I'm the laziest ***** of them all. I think I just need to be grateful and relax.


----------



## Crisigv

It feels so weird leaving work right now. I almost always close the store on a Sunday. Plus I'm not working tomorrow, even more weird. It's nice though, a break from routine, and I can sleep in.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 more hours...


----------



## Kevin001

I'm the quietest one at work.....hmm no surprise I guess.


----------



## 8888

I finally accomplished something for work I've been putting off. Yay!


----------



## AllTheSame

Wow 4:30 comes pretty early on a Monday morning lol. I had to pick up my dad up at 5:30 this morning, take him to his office because his car is in the shop. I just went ahead and started my sales calls at 6:00. Might as well, no use in going back home. On the upside I'll get off at 1:00 or 2:00 today.

My boss is having major surgery this Friday. So he's gonna be out all next week, though I'm sure we'll be talking. He needs me to help him look good this month, get my stores done quick so I can help out the other salespeople on my team. Then I'm gonna be his Uber driver (he won't be able to drive). Which is no big deal, I've done that before. I just hope surgery goes well and he's not in any pain.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

4 more days


----------



## 8888

Made a $14 profit in a few minutes last night, yay!


----------



## AllTheSame

It looks like I'll be getting $150 - $200 in bonuses for this month and last. Yeah, I know, nothing to get too excited about but ffs, right around Christmas time, I'll take it. It didn't take me any extra time to do it, either, I just worked it into my schedule. and it was actually pretty easy to do. It's something I can do year 'round, it's just a lot easier to get it done during the holidays.

Also I got invited to the office Christmas party this week. I might actually go....they're giving away tons, and I mean tons of gift cards, from $25 - $100. I guess bribery will get you everywhere since no one really likes to go to these things. I may just put my name in the hat and lurk for a while until they draw. I need to tell the HR woman thank you for helping me get my expenses straight, finally. I had well over $1,000 in expenses that I wasn't getting reimbursed for, and she helped me figure out what the problem was. I might get her a little something just to say thanks....a big coffee mug full of Christmas candy or a small gift card or something....I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Day 8 of 9 in a row tomorrow...


----------



## Kevin001

It was too cold tonight, I need to get some accessories for work asap.


----------



## Excaliber

Unfortunate timing for my work vans CD player to quit, keeps spitting my CD's out, now I'm stuck having to listen to Christmas music until I can find a way to get it to work again.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworkers are really trying to get to me but I need to stay positive, lol.


----------



## feels

My personality at this new job vs. Chipotle is night and day. I miss feeling comfortable enough to sing and just be myself. Feel so awkward around people here it makes me a real bore.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> My personality at this new job vs. Chipotle is night and day. I miss feeling comfortable enough to sing and just be myself. Feel so awkward around people here it makes me a real bore.


Give it time, I'm sure things were awkward at first with Chipotle as well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Strange some of the things they are uptight about


----------



## Cashel

I got stabbed by a rutabaga.


----------



## pied vert

I want to fck David like Heaven wants to meet the Earth
I want to climb him like a tree. Squeeze my fcking thighs around him like a trunk.
I love the look in his eyes. He went home apparently while I was on my lunch break.
I actually miss him .... This has gotten extreme, I really let this get out of hand.


----------



## pied vert

Cashel said:


> I got stabbed by a rutabaga.


at least you were not in love with that rutabaga


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to miss most of the game Monday night because I have to work...ugh.


----------



## societe anonyme

Yay! Got the new job in a different area of the guvmint I interviewed for last week. Know many of the people in the new area too from previous gigs and the boss is awesome, so it won't be as terrifying as it could be starting there.

(My current boss told me she'd be shuffling me off to the corporate area because there was not enough work for me, so it was better to have jumped than been pushed...)


----------



## TryingMara

I wish I had my own successful baking business where I could work from home.


----------



## TryingMara

societe anonyme said:


> Yay! Got the new job in a different area of the guvmint I interviewed for last week. Know many of the people in the new area too from previous gigs and the boss is awesome, so it won't be as terrifying as it could be starting there.
> 
> (My current boss told me she'd be shuffling me off to the corporate area because there was not enough work for me, so it was better to have jumped than been pushed...)


Congrats! That sounds great


----------



## TryingMara

I'm never going to finish, I'm too tired


----------



## Kevin001

I'm pretty sure I f-cked up a refund at work tonight.....oh well.


----------



## Crisigv

We finally beat our objective for the day. Wasn't by much, but we did it. I hope it happens again tomorrow. We need to clear the store out, the backroom is a death trap right now.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm feeling better after having to go to the ****** ER yesterday in the middle of work (my favorite place) and then finally having the meds kick in today. Going to finish up my last few sales calls tomorrow, then help out a coworker finish his tomorrow afternoon or Thursday. Most likely Thursday. Two and a half days on, then the weekend, then four and a half days on, then vacation here I come baby lol. It'll be nice to spend some extra time with my kids.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Whatever your beef you can't be fighting inside the shop, take your **** outside


----------



## Kevin001

I refuse to work the whole shift on New Year's Eve.


----------



## feels

On my shift Monday morning I made sure to say good morning to everyone and ask how they were doing cause I got inspired by some **** on Gilmore Girls but anyway I think it made it easier for people feel like they could talk to me cause I felt much more included that day. :3 I'm closing the rest of the week and it's gonna be chill as ****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That's being some kind of ghetto in front of your daughter while in a liquor store, unbelievable desperation


----------



## Crisigv

I almost forgot that I heard a car blasting that Apple Pen song from their car last night after work.


----------



## AllTheSame

This new position I took with my job is sinking in and becoming more real now with every passing day. I got an email from my new boss today congratulating me on the new position, saying she couldn't wait to meet me in person. There was a lot in that email:

As you're aware you will be officing from your home when you transition over to my team, so your new laptop and printer will arrive within three weeks, I need a confirmation email from you saying you received asap.

Your flight itineriary for our first meeting after the first of the year, along with transportation from the airport to the hotel will be sent to you before you officially take the new position with us, so you need to be looking for that in your email.

A new tablet will be sent to you within three weeks, I need confirmation as soon as you receive and you need to make arrangements to return your old one to your previous team manager.

I will be calling you before your date of hire, to give you some angles on your new position, to fill you in what we're looking for when you get your boots on the ground, so you'll know a little more about what to expect.

You need to fill out this bio (slide attached). We will be presenting the bios, the experience, the strengths and leadership skills that each of the five of you will be bringing to the table with you in our first meeting right after the first of the year. Be prepared. I've enlclosed a "sample" for you to look at.

I look forward to working with you, to meeting you in person. Happy Holidays and once again, congratulations, you are one of five candidates that was chosen nationwide for this team ))) (yes she sent a huge smiley face, just like that at the end of this, ffs) lmao.

She really does seem like she'll be a reasonable boss, somewhat. I can already tell expectations are going to be ****** sky high. There will be no flying below the radar. But I've worked for people like her before. I can already tell in some ways how this working relationship is going to go. The honeymoon period is not going to last long, for any of us. I'm just gonna have to be hardcore. No excuses lol. It's making me anxious, but probably a good kind of anxious...anxious about this for all the right reasons, because I want to get it right, I want to nail every detail. I think I can do this. I do a lot better when my job demands a lot of me. When I get bored I ****** lose interest....I still do the job above and beyond, and still kick *** at it but I need a challenge. I guess I'm gonna find out soon if this is too much of a challenge, though. Ffs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kicked out a shoplifter today, he thought he could rob us again


----------



## Kevin001

I'm off! Thank God, these last few days have been soooo long.


----------



## AllTheSame

I found out recently that even after I start my new position, I'm gonna be helping out my "old" boss when I have downtime. Which is cool with me. I want to be an asset to them, that's the whole point, the whole goal.

I finished my sales calls this morning and then helped out a guy on our sales team with his. The end of the month is not the 31st for us of course, it's the 23rd, and even that is pushing it. I did three of this guys stores, and despite him telling me it was impossible in our phone conversation, I put up displays in two of those three stores. Talked to the store managers and they said yes, go for it, get it done. It really is all in the presentation and how you talk to them lol, that's 99% of it, I swear to God. I took pictures, because I get a small bonus with every single display I put up. I have...ffs, I don't even know....somewhere between 50 and 100 pictures of displays to send in to my boss for this month, and the end of last month. It took me a while to catch on to how to do that but once I figured it out, it's easy now. I can tell in the first 30 seconds whether they're going to let me do it or not...if they do, awesome. If not, move on.


----------



## Excaliber

So we have gotten dumped with a lot of snow in our area the last couple days, and apparently its weird (Its my habit) to call the snow that blows onto the road into a pile a 'snow dune' where as it apparently is supposed to be called a 'snow drift', coworkers like pointing it out all the time and I've been getting made fun about it. I actually have no idea where that comes from, I suppose I thought It wouldn't matter, Sand dune - Snow dune. I just call it a dune without thinking twice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

He asked me if I made and honest mistake in the change I gave him and thus caused me to make a mistake in the change I gave him


----------



## Kevin001

Today will be a long day/shift, at least the weather is nice.


----------



## TryingMara

I wish I knew how to help or at least had _something_ to say. I hope you don't regret confiding in me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I prefer the phrasing "grab & dash" to "grab & run" as it's more similar to "dine & dash"


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I'll wear my jacket tomorrow at work....I hope no one looks at me funny.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to take a mandatory fire safety class Tuesday or Wednesday....I pray I can take it during my shift because I can't no other time....ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I have to take a mandatory fire safety class Tuesday or Wednesday....I pray I can take it during my shift because I can't no other time....ugh.


Is this for the casino?

We wouldn't want the one-arm bandits going up in flames. Chippendale Jr can't perform if there is cleanup work going on near the stage. He needs room to dance.


----------



## liverose

I'm scheduled to work a 16 hour shift on Thursday, I want to tell my manager I can't do it / shouldn't have to work it but my SA is keeping me from talking to her. I'm also scheduled the one day a week I specifically ask off to play shuffle board I think she abuses my schedule because she knows I won't say no . . . ugh


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this for the casino?
> 
> We wouldn't want the one-arm bandits going up in flames. Chippendale Jr can't perform if there is cleanup work going on near the stage. He needs room to dance.


Yeah


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cute new gal starts tomorrow


----------



## feels

I've finally starting to warm up to people and vice versa. Also my customer service was on point these last few days.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray work goes well today.


----------



## rabidfoxes

liverose said:


> I'm scheduled to work a 16 hour shift on Thursday, I want to tell my manager I can't do it / shouldn't have to work it but my SA is keeping me from talking to her. I'm also scheduled the one day a week I specifically ask off to play shuffle board I think she abuses my schedule because she knows I won't say no . . . ugh


16 hours! The most I've ever done was 12 and after that I'd feel completely shot. Isn't 16 illegal where you are? I mean, damn. SA aside, can you afford to draw a line here?


----------



## Crisigv

I felt so useless today.


----------



## Kevin001

Today was hectic but at least its over.


----------



## liverose

rabidfoxes said:


> 16 hours! The most I've ever done was 12 and after that I'd feel completely shot. Isn't 16 illegal where you are? I mean, damn. SA aside, can you afford to draw a line here?


I got it cut down to 13.5 hours which still kinda sucks but its better I guess. 3pm today till 4:30 am tomorrow wish me luck.


----------



## Kevin001

liverose said:


> I got it cut down to 13.5 hours which still kinda sucks but its better I guess. 3pm today till 4:30 am tomorrow wish me luck.


What type of job do you have? I would literally die, lol.


----------



## liverose

Kevin001 said:


> What type of job do you have? I would literally die, lol.


Customer Service, I work at wawa (its like 7-11) yeah i may very well die.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

liverose said:


> Customer Service, I work at wawa (its like 7-11) yeah i may very well die.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Hmm you guys must not have many workers.


----------



## liverose

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm you guys must not have many workers.


probably like 20, just no one (myself included) wants to work overnight.


----------



## Kevin001

liverose said:


> just no one (myself included) wants to work overnight.


Hmm that explains it but they could still split up hrs more evenly so people wouldn't have to log all those hrs.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I second the dying thing.

Hope you'll pull through in one piece. Think of that video, Day and Night. Play little mind games. Create short stories featuring strange characters that drop by the shop at odd hours. Don't let it crush you.

:/


----------



## TryingMara

Giving a senior position to someone who actually has experience in the depatrment would have helped tremendously.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Just came back from work...there's a virus on the network and everyone got sent home. Score!


----------



## societe anonyme

TryingMara said:


> Congrats! That sounds great


Thanks! Gave notice today, so it's official!


----------



## Kevin001

I hope today goes by fast. So drained from work.


----------



## Kevin001

My boss gave me the saddest face ever begging me to work a longer shift I held my ground and said no. It was cute though, in the past I would of gave in.


----------



## novalax

@societe anonyme

This has nothing to do with anything, but I've always found the de stijl style very interesting. Composition with Yellow, Blue and Red by Mondrian is an excellent choice.


----------



## 8888

I've got leftover Christmas inventory. I may have to have a post-Christmas sale. Why didn't anyone buy any of my body butters for the holidays? Why didn't that lady want my eyeshadow palette?


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I survive work today.


----------



## feels

This is probably my favorite job I've had. It's like I can stay busy if I want but there's also tons of time to chill if I feel like it. Also I can be as social or as reclusive as I feel like. It's nice.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't know how I survived tbh...phew.


----------



## Skeletra

Damnit, boss asked if I could come in tomorrow and work her shift. I know it's just because she doesn't want to work. I want to say no, because I have a throbbing migraine, but I'm still keeping that a secret, so I don't really have a good reason to say no, and I kind of need the money, so I feel like I have to say yes.


----------



## liverose

I have a phone onterview today, wish me luck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

thatsher said:


> I barly work anymore. It feels weird.


Hours got cut?


----------



## andrew141

I want to fk all the girls at my work....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I have no idea how I survived work I was so sick and my voice is almost completely gone.


----------



## 8888

Meeting a customer today. Nervous.


----------



## Andre

feels said:


> This is probably my favorite job I've had. It's like I can stay busy if I want but there's also tons of time to chill if I feel like it. Also I can be as social or as reclusive as I feel like. It's nice.


Glad to read it. What job do you have?


----------



## Kevin001

Another long day.......being sick at work sucks.


----------



## feels

Rufus said:


> Glad to read it. What job do you have?


I work at a Whole Foods and basically just prep and cook all day. The managers don't really bother anybody so I don't have to answer to anyone really. I just stay busy and then get out. I'm about to start nursing school so life's about to get a lot more stressful but it'll be nice to know that I don't have to stress about this job at all on top of that.


----------



## 8888

Never saw the customer yesterday, my mother did. I probably should have forced myself to see them. But I made $50 and they want to go back to buy more stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

Please let my nose be ok during work.....please.


----------



## SofaKing

feels said:


> I work at a Whole Foods and basically just prep and cook all day.


Though expensive per pound, WF has some great cold/hot bar items, sushi, pizza, etc.... I miss being near one.


----------



## Kevin001

I was so sick at work, I was literally wiping my nose as I would ring people up. I bet they were like eww......fml. My nose was gushing....ugh.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> I was so sick at work, I was literally wiping my nose as I would ring people up. I bet they were like eww......fml. My nose was gushing....ugh.


Feel better Kevin!


----------



## 8888

I am happy to say I worked a bit this morning.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Feel better Kevin!


Thank you!


----------



## 8888

My customer from last week is coming back today.


----------



## SofaKing

I ended up working half the day before I found out that our company recognized the holiday today. Idiot.

In all fairness, our team in Bangalore doesn't get the day as the holiday, so I though since others were working, nobody got the holiday. Oh well...still feel like an idiot.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess the #1 reason I'm not full time yet is because of the transportation issue.


----------



## AllTheSame

This new position I took is a stepping stone. My new boss' boss even said so in the conference call today. I'm most def not getting compensated for the amount of travel and the amount of work I'm going to have. I have two bosses, three product lines in 129 stores in Texas alone and more in three other states. I'm going to get a car allowance soon ($200 to $300 a month) so that will help but it's all going to a new car. I'm taking a risk here, a huge risk. I'm hoping in a few years I'll get a promotion to business unit manager. That would be huge, life changing, really. As in, I could pay for most or all of my kids' college tuition, I could find a better apartment or maybe even a house. A much nicer car. My salary could be more than ten times what I'm making now. It's worth a shot, ffs. I can't not try this. I can't not take the opportunity, the chance. It would be crazy to pass this up.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm always nice to people but this homeless guy last night was becoming a nuisance after a while.


----------



## tea111red

i hope whoever (or the people) i'll work w/ once this person passes is/are easy to deal w/ because if they are not i am not going to last at this job much longer.


----------



## SilentLyric

why do I keep having nothing to do. will i get canned. who knows. what would happen afterwards? good/bad? who knows.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn tonight was busy....phew.


----------



## 8888

I should really figure out how much profit I made in December. I will this weekend.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

_Hmm, how long should I maintain eye contact with the presenter *looks to coworker* Hmm, she's holding eye contact fairly long. I think it's safe to hold my gaze a little bit. Okay that's enough, stare at the table. But don't look distracted. Gah, I'm not even listening *adjusts sitting position*...*folds arms in new position* I should write this down. That was a dumb note, I didn't need to write that. Crap, I hope my coworker isn't judging my notes *scribbles over note* I should find something to ask a question about so I appear engaged and professional like the others *asks question* *feels stupid about question* _

These were all thoughts I had at a meeting I went to today. This is why people think I'm absent-minded. It's so hard for me to really live in the moment, and truly absorb the world in a non-remote, panicked, constant feedback loop of self-judgment, evaluation, analysis, and pointless correction-making.


----------



## Kevin001

They better not blame me for that drawer being short.


----------



## tea111red

i dread what is going to happen when my job and schedule changes. i like the stability i have and the kinds of tasks i do now. it's been the right job for the circumstances in my life...


----------



## pied vert

it's when I'm at my desk that I realize all the things that I want to do with my life (and how I forget them when I am gone from it!)


----------



## Kevin001

I pray tonight goes by fast...ugh.


----------



## tea111red

still cringing at something i wrote in my notes. i probably made myself look like an idiot.....again.


----------



## 8888

Note to self- Starting auction bidding low is never a good idea, I was sure I'd get bidders but I had items sell for the starting bid and those will end up being losses due to postage fees.


----------



## tea111red

touch really gets this person at work to calm down when they start shaking (really relaxed their breathing, too)....shows the importance of it once again.


----------



## pied vert

david foster wallace


----------



## 8888

I have not made much money these last few months.


----------



## mt moyt

i will wear my joy division jumper to school even though i washed it and the print got all messed up


----------



## Kevin001

Just when I thought our casino paid the most...wrong. I really need to consider jumping ship.


----------



## Kevin001

Guy threatened us tonight....said he would wipe us out if we followed him to his car.


----------



## tea111red

i need evening and/or night shifts. i still suck at interacting w/ people and am not up for much exposure right now.


----------



## Crisigv

Lol, 4 hour shift. Almost pointless. Glad I don't live far.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Lol, 4 hour shift. Almost pointless. Glad I don't live far.


Idk I kinda like them, not too much stress. Get in and get out. Working is exhausting. But money wise....yeah.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Idk I kinda like them, not too much stress. Get in and get out. Working is exhausting. But money wise....yeah.


In my experience, sometimes more goes wrong during the short shifts.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> In my experience, sometimes more goes wrong during the short shifts.


Really? Hmm just the opposite for me, lol. Its more like people saying you're leaving already? I'm like yep...


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Really? Hmm just the opposite for me, lol. Its more like people saying you're leaving already? I'm like yep...


Haha! Oh yeah, nothing wrong with leaving early. Such a good feeling.


----------



## tea111red

thank God.....i was able to get more overnight work.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm either going to kill myself or my manager. I'm leaning more towards my manager. For once I'm not suicidal.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting more hrs not sure if I should be happy or sad.


----------



## tea111red

i guess i'm okay when it comes to doing interviews. i think i mostly get anxiety about the references part. even if i may have enough people to vouch for me now, i hate part where i have to contact them to ask if they will be a reference. i'm not particularly close w/ any of the people. 

i actually don't even know if i'd have enough references now.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm glad I'm off today so needed it.


----------



## SilentLyric

I hate my job.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if it was rude of me to ask my coworker about her acne issues? She said it was fine but idk.


----------



## AllTheSame

Well ffs, be careful what you wish for.

I have a challenging job now, can't complain about that anymore. There is nothing boring about my job now. I have 144 stores, ffs. I have a whole, whole lot of sales territory now. I have to facilitate relationships with all these people. I have to take care of store managers, take care of the products I represent. I have to follow through. Meet deadlines. Meet quotas. I have to do trade shows now. I have to do presentations in front of other sales associates wrt how to represent, how to sell and promote and expand our product line into more stores and into new markets.

Ffs, man. Here we go. Onward an upward.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray work goes by fast tonight.


----------



## tea111red

i guess i'm getting more time off than i thought.


----------



## TryingMara

Kind of hope my meeting tomorrow is rescheduled. I don't feel like going anywhere.


----------



## Kevin001

This customer had a bracelet that said "I am second" I was like what does that mean and she said "God is first" I was like aww. I need one of them.


----------



## noydb

tea111red said:


> i guess i'm okay when it comes to doing interviews. i think i mostly get anxiety about the references part. even if i may have enough people to vouch for me now, i hate part where i have to contact them to ask if they will be a reference. i'm not particularly close w/ any of the people.
> 
> i actually don't even know if i'd have enough references now.


I'm exactly the same. I'm fine with interviews but I get so worried about references. I don't even contact them to check that it's alright to use them- just cross my fingers and hope for the best lol. So far it seems to be working for me... Anyway, good luck with getting references. Worst they can say is no, though I bet most people wouldn't be cruel enough to do that.


----------



## nubly

I'm loving my second job. Too bad the work is only temporary.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> This customer had a bracelet that said "I am second" I was like what does that mean and she said "God is first" I was like aww. I need one of them.


http://www.iamsecond.com/


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> http://www.iamsecond.com/


Yes!!! 0

The store site has them though.


----------



## tea111red

noydb said:


> I'm exactly the same. I'm fine with interviews but I get so worried about references. I don't even contact them to check that it's alright to use them- just cross my fingers and hope for the best lol. So far it seems to be working for me... Anyway, good luck with getting references. Worst they can say is no, though I bet most people wouldn't be cruel enough to do that.


hey, thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Kevin001

We just lost another guy today so we are short on staff. The manager is begging me to go full time but I still don't know. Missing my football games would suck, not sure if I could handle the grind, transportation issues, and I would have to quit my other job which I've never put in a 2wks notice in before so that would be a hassle.


----------



## tea111red

i don't want to work day shifts.


----------



## noydb

I hate paperwork


----------



## tea111red

man, i miss my old work schedule and what i did....i got pretty lucky there. the work that's out there now seems depressing and i get stressed out thinking about it. ugh.....


----------



## tea111red

:no

i feel like maybe i'd rather work at a nursing home now. 

i am feeling very unhappy.

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## TryingMara

Beyond happy for you although I'm going to miss you like crazy. I hope I'm soon to follow.


----------



## Kevin001

I refuse to let work stress me out....I know my limitations. Not trying to have extra responsibilities at the job.


----------



## TwerkinForTalos

I'm so tired of my coworkers and their terrible work ethic.


----------



## Kevin001

So I got talked to again by my manager and supervisor. They want me to go full time and dual rate (supervise some days). The supervise days I would get an extra $4 an hr. Idk I need at least one weekend day off. We'll see. Anxiety is rising.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is going to be a long a** day...ugh. 8 1/2 hrs!


----------



## tea111red

it kind of feels weird not working tonight.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm relocating to Philadelphia since I think it'll be better for my job, though my company isn't mandating that I move. This had better work out for the best. This is my second city in under a year...and moving...stinks.


----------



## tea111red

SofaKing said:


> I'm relocating to Philadelphia since I think it'll be better for my job, though my company isn't mandating that I move. This had better work out for the best. This is my second city in under a year...and moving...stinks.


are you the guy that's a paramedic? if so, are you still working as one?


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> are you the guy that's a paramedic? if so, are you still working as one?


That's me...good memory. I'm licensed, but no longer practicing. I got lured back into information technology and certainly the pay is much better. I'm okay with it. As rewarding as becoming a paramedic felt, I could honestly see PTSD becoming a real problem. I was stressed out during shifts where I was with an EMT partner, and not another medic. I dreaded hearing the tones go off and held my breath until I heard the dispatcher describe the case. I began to know that I'd not do well in the long run, especially if I had responsibility for a critical pediatric case. I might have gotten less anxious with more experience, but it might have chewed me up long before that.

I'm still not sure if I'll just let my license expire or if I'll try and do all the CE courses, but go "inactive" status. I'd be okay with it, if I let it go, TBH.

I wish I stayed an EMT and didn't have all the responsibility, but I just didn't know about the job market at that time. And you can't downgrade your license. Live and learn.


----------



## tea111red

SofaKing said:


> That's me...good memory. I'm licensed, but no longer practicing. I got lured back into information technology and certainly the pay is much better. I'm okay with it. As rewarding as becoming a paramedic felt, I could honestly see PTSD becoming a real problem. I was stressed out during shifts where I was with an EMT partner, and not another medic. I dreaded hearing the tones go off and held my breath until I heard the dispatcher describe the case. I began to know that I'd not do well in the long run, especially if I had responsibility for a critical pediatric case. I might have gotten less anxious with more experience, but it might have chewed me up long before that.
> 
> I'm still not sure if I'll just let my license expire or if I'll try and do all the CE courses, but go "inactive" status. I'd be okay with it, if I let it go, TBH.
> 
> I wish I stayed an EMT and didn't have all the responsibility, but I just didn't know about the job market at that time. And you can't downgrade your license. Live and learn.


oh yeah.....being a paramedic definitely looks hard and i've thought that a lot of them probably have PTSD. they're exposed to some pretty rough stuff and i imagine you have to be pretty mentally tough to do it for long.

i actually thought about doing an EMT course before, but decided against it because i felt like i'd have to harden myself up more and did not want to do that too much more. i wanted to keep a "soft" style of care because i needed to maintain that for my current job and for nursing, if i decide to try to get back into that (seems pretty likely). i feel like having a more "soft" style of care gets better results/is more therapeutic/beneficial for patients.

anyway, it's really admirable you did that work for the period you did it. probably learned a lot.


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> anyway, it's really admirable you did that work for the period you did it. probably learned a lot.


Thanks...I did like a lot of the aspects of the work life even though they were 12 and 24 hours shifts, weekends, holidays, etc., but it just felt good, even with the stress of the colleagues in the environment and the kinds of social interactions expected.

I probably will be wrong, but you worked in a nursing home?


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to see about that other job.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm afraid I messed things up. I hope you don't think that was directed at you. Maybe it needed to be said though. What happened was far from fair. Argh, feel conflicted.


----------



## nubly

Between both of my jobs, I have $1600 deducted in taxes a month. That doesn't look right. I need to see if the second job short changed me.


----------



## Crisigv

I can't wait until Sunday.


----------



## tea111red

i liked not having to leave the house today.


----------



## 8888

I hate that some of the products I buy to resell take so long to ship. Seriously, if you are going to take 10 days to mail my item you should tell me that upfront. 

I hate when people make a non-reasonable offer when I'm not accepting offers and am already asking a competitive price.

I hate that this lady expects a tracking number on her small item, paying for tracking on a $3 item just isn't something I'm going to do and I never said it came with tracking. If she offered to pay for tracking that would have been fine but she didn't.

I hate that I had another buyer not provide a verified address and expects me to ship her item, no way. Especially not when she has only 50% positive feedback.

I hate that I had a different buyer not send an address after 11 days. I want my inventory out of my house, I shouldn't have to hold onto it forever. Don't they want their item? 

I never normally have this many problems, its just been a bad few weeks.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I hate that some of the products I buy to resell take so long to ship. Seriously, if you are going to take 10 days to mail my item you should tell me that upfront.
> 
> I hate when people make a non-reasonable offer when I'm not accepting offers and am already asking a competitive price.
> 
> I hate that this lady expects a tracking number on her small item, paying for tracking on a $3 item just isn't something I'm going to do and I never said it came with tracking. If she offered to pay for tracking that would have been fine but she didn't.
> 
> I hate that I had another buyer not provide a verified address and expects me to ship her item, no way. Especially not when she has only 50% positive feedback.
> 
> I hate that I had a different buyer not send an address after 11 days. I want my inventory out of my house, I shouldn't have to hold onto it forever. Don't they want their item?
> 
> I never normally have this many problems, its just been a bad few weeks.


Seems like a lot. My anxiety would be up.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Seems like a lot. My anxiety would be up.


Thanks for saying that, I was beginning to think I was over-reacting.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Thanks for saying that, I was beginning to think I was over-reacting.


Np. :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

i think today probably went bad.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to apply at that other casino, more money.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The same cycle happens every week....

On my days off, I'm glad they didn't fire me because I have no back up plan and then I go over job positions I could tolerate.

When the work week begins, I dread showing up every ****ing night because by about 8:30 pm, I'm ready to sleep but have to get ready by 9:45pm. 

I don't mind Saturdays because none of the people I hate are there. It's just the starting that's the hard part.

On Sundays I usually don't get enough sleep because of noisy apartment-mates, so I tend to call out. 

I hate Mondays because the assistant manager almost always assigns me to the pharmacy department when I had requested somewhere else. I just hate working with that one ***** and stocking there really wears out my knees.

I don't mind Tuesdays because I'm usually stocking the candy wall, plus it's my last day of the work week so I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait till my day off tomorrow. Mentally drained.


----------



## TryingMara

Is anything ever fair? I thought I was fed up before, but I think I'm quickly approaching my breaking point.


----------



## Crisigv

My day off turned into a 10 hour shift. I guess I'll appreciate my next paycheck.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Is anything ever fair? I thought I was fed up before, but I think I'm quickly approaching my breaking point.


:hug


----------



## nubly

Damn they really are taking that much in taxes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

I'm close to finishing this application but I'm just worried my current job will find out and be like oh you're trying to leave us....ugh.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Np. :squeeze




Lady with the $3 item with no tracking ended up leaving positive feedback.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Lady with the $3 item with no tracking ended up leaving positive feedback.


Aww how nice.


----------



## tea111red

man, i miss my old schedule.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might of gave a customer an extra $10 by mistake. The bills were new and crisp...ugh. I hope I didn't whatever I guess.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm sure SAS people will call me nuts for converting from telecommuting to being in the office. For me, telecommuting was a SA blessing and a curse. While I didn't have to be exposed to the workplace banter and chitchat, I also had difficulty assessing how my interactions were being perceived. My analysis-paralysis over every remote conversation when you can't see body language was actually worse than having to face people. My work requires interaction, so no way around it.

Now that I'm relocated, my first day being a full time office goer begins tomorrow...I wish myself luck.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I'm sure SAS people will call me nuts for converting from telecommuting to being in the office. For me, telecommuting was a SA blessing and a curse. While I didn't have to be exposed to the workplace banter and chitchat, I also had difficulty assessing how my interactions were being perceived. My analysis-paralysis over every remote conversation when you can't see body language was actually worse than having to face people. My work requires interaction, so no way around it.
> 
> Now that I'm relocated, my first day being a full time office goer begins tomorrow...I wish myself luck.


Maybe it'll be a nice change for a while. Regardless, you'll do great! :squeeze


----------



## TryingMara

I'll never get the same consideration or respect in return. There's nothing left for me here. Time to go. If only it were that easy.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Maybe it'll be a nice change for a while. Regardless, you'll do great! :squeeze


You're the best...and it did go great for the first day. People I met all asked about my move and were genuinely excited that I relocated.

It'll be fun getting to learn the city and truly become a local...so much to share with someone special. :wink :grin2: :cuddle


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> You're the best...and it did go great for the first day. People I met all asked about my move and were genuinely excited that I relocated.
> 
> It'll be fun getting to learn the city and truly become a local...so much to share with someone special. :wink :grin2: :cuddle


It's exciting for sure!


----------



## Kevin001

Today should be interesting. See if my manager talks about full time again, see if we're short on staff.....again, and see if they question me about the other casino interest.


----------



## christianbabe410

im so tired of working, have no energy to move to do anything. My coworkers are awful two bit back stabbers who purposely try to emotionally stunt anyone they see as weak. Not sure what to do have to be grateful that I have a job as I got fired by a sneaky boss at my last job. I have no friends and the days just melt together. ugggh!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got written up today, again, best I have a fresh resume on hand from now on


----------



## Kevin001

So many girls flirted with me today.....getting overwhelming. On another note I hope I didn't get tricked with fake ID's...ugh.


----------



## feels

I feel like a lot of the employees here actually try to live the lifestyle that Whole Foods preaches and I'm over here having a hot pocket and 4 extra strength Tylenol for lunch.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> I feel like a lot of the employees here actually try to live the lifestyle that Whole Foods preaches and I'm over here having a hot pocket and 4 extra strength Tylenol for lunch.


:laugh:


----------



## Zozulya

Time to call in sick, but the company is severely short-staffed... So I have management roles now.
Wageslavery sucks, and having no other goals than surviving.
Just die in my sleep already.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Aww how nice.


Yeah it was.


----------



## MCHB

Interview prep level: Hopeful! (T-minus 5 days) In the past I'd just show up without any prep, but I'm not taking any chances. I need to plan out my driving route yet and review technical knowhow relevant to the job (hence the massive binder; really just need to review two chapters), but I've got certs (old and new) organized and clipped to my clipboard and I need to find my calculator in case the psychometric test involves a few math questions.


----------



## millenniumman75

MCHB said:


> Interview prep level: Hopeful! (T-minus 5 days) In the past I'd just show up without any prep, but I'm not taking any chances. I need to plan out my driving route yet and review technical knowhow relevant to the job (hence the massive binder; really just need to review two chapters), but I've got certs (old and new) organized and clipped to my clipboard and I need to find my calculator in case the psychometric test involves a few math questions.


Wow - you are preparing! That's a good way to work through the anxiety.
That's going to build confidence.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight dragged sooooo bad. Glad I'm off for the weekend.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Tonight dragged sooooo bad. Glad I'm off for the weekend.


If it's at the casino, is that good or bad? 
Dragging at a casino does not sound like a good thing. :afr


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> If it's at the casino, is that good or bad?
> Dragging at a casino does not sound like a good thing. :afr


Grocery store, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Grocery store, lol.


Well, there isn't the "gambling adrenaline" in the produce department, that's for sure. :lol.


----------



## nubly

Work from my second job dried up on Fri. Was hoping they would have given us more work for the weekend. Hope they'll have work tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a job that pays better, with better hours that doesn't make me want to kill myself


----------



## Kevin001

Its sad when you have to show the managers at work how to do something.


----------



## Kevin001

Afreen88 said:


> Does anyone here do night shifts (or has done in the past)? How do you deal with it?


Like graveyard shift? Nope I couldn't do it, I'm a morning person not used to staying up. Plus I can't sleep during the day. The latest I'll work is till 1am. But normally its 11pm.


----------



## Zozulya

Must have an answer to everything and know every procedure, even if I'm not trained to it.
Must guess every people's intentions
This job makes me hating people


----------



## 8888

Business is slow, a lot of people looking but they are not buying.


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like I forgot to have a person sign their WIC check, I'm always so nervous so doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe you let that happen, I was gone 10 minutes and all you had to do was keep watch on a stupidly dead night, unreal. Now I'll catch flack for something we all do and really isn't and issue if you keep watch...


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like in a couple of weeks they have me off for one day I usually work, what is that about? I didn't request PTO.....maybe they are changing the schedule? Idk.


----------



## blue53669

applying for jobs GRUMBLE GRUMBLE I *hate* those stupid "personality" tests. What do they really expect to learn from those? A company I applied for yesterday had all applicants take 2 tests before their application would even be considered, one kind of like a 10-minute mini IQ test (didn't give you a score that you could see anyway, but just had questions similar to IQ tests) and the other about 60 of those personality questions... like 'Does it bother you when your hard work goes unnoticed?' Bleh. 

They always say to answer honestly. Well really, who isn't a little bothered by that if they're being 100% honest? But my husband says I read way too much into them. Anyway the last question has had me perturbed all day obsessing over it because I'm sure I screwed the pooch and won't be hearing back from this company. It said 'would all of your previous bosses say you were the best employee they've ever had' agree/neutral/disagree.

Well I read it as - would ALL your bosses say you were THE BEST employee they EVER had? ummmm shouldn't the answer be no? In my head, I'm thinking hello I'm 40 years old, I've been working since I was 15, the probability of every boss I've ever had saying that is literally 0. I was thinking that maybe it was a trick kind of question, like they're trying to weed out some narcissistic-holier-than-everyone-else sort who has some kind of personality disorder. So I put disagree. Then when I told my husband he was like what!? you definitely should have put agree!

So now I'm just annoyed *@&^!()%*#


----------



## jengem

Why are people constantly interrupting me.


----------



## societe anonyme

Gave a meeting a miss last week because I didn't know anyone there and why I was supposed to be going was not made clear. The boss later apologised on my behalf to the people I was supposed to be meeting with. Ugh...


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I'm working inside today so I can catch some of the UNC-Duke game tonight.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> I hope I'm working inside today so I can catch some of the UNC-Duke game tonight.


What kind of job do you have? Been meaning to ask.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> What kind of job do you have? Been meaning to ask.


You've should of been asked! Haha. I worked as a security officer at a casino and a cashier at a store, I was referring to the casino in this post. I didn't get to watch the game. :serious: My team lost too. :crying:


----------



## AllTheSame

It could not be going much better.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Kevin001

I had to escort someone out tonight, handled it well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Eventually I need to get a job that has better hours & better pay that I can handle...sounds like wishful thinking asking for that trifecta, I know


----------



## SofaKing

Was asked to start the visa process for visiting operations in India. Kind of interested in going, but not looking forward to all the required vaccines in advance. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

Sometimes I really hate working alone. Especially if it's dead, I always start thinking about things. I almost burst into tears in front of someone.


----------



## nubly

Damn work from the second job already dried up. At least they said they always do it from the fall until the work is done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingMara

There has to be something else out there.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope work goes by fast tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Working a shift with someone new is always anxiety inducing


----------



## TryingMara

Everyone was in a good mood today. Maybe it was because of Valentine's Day. Even I was in a better mood. It was a pretty productive day overall.


----------



## AllTheSame

Work went really well today, I took pics of new displays I got in and sent them to my boss. I met six new store managers today and every meeting went really well, we got business cards finally and they appreciate me handing those out...I was skeptical about that at first but they like it, and it shows you're serious about making yourself available for questions, issues, or if follow ups are needed. There was one mgr who just wouldn't work with me today, at all. Think I just caught him at a bad time, idk. Oh well. Can't win em all.


----------



## Kevin001

I was so sloppy at work...ugh. My anxiety was getting to me, need to be more focused.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

9 day stretch, no rest for the wicked


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle just came home saying a lot of female coworkers are asking about me. Like what type of girls I like and whatnot......hmm.....don't particularly like anyone there but we'll see how things play out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes you're a regular but you're staggering and stammering so no I can't sell you anymore beer


----------



## TryingMara

Who are you going to choose?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Long weekends don't exist to shift workers trying to get hours to make ends meet


----------



## Estillum




----------



## Kevin001

We lose anymore people and we're f-cked.


----------



## Kevin001

Found out last night that I will have to act out some scenarios next Friday.....fml. I hope I don't freak out.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray I don't have to work Sunday night, not trying to miss the all star game. I'll find out in a few hrs.


----------



## TryingMara

Hopefully the new people will create a better dynamic in the office.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I had to escort someone out tonight, handled it well.


What do you do now? Don't you work at the casino anymore?


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yes you're a regular but you're staggering and stammering so no I can't sell you anymore beer


But, but, it's for my ailing mother who can't get out of the house anymore...seriously.

LOL


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SofaKing said:


> But, but, it's for my ailing mother who can't get out of the house anymore...seriously.
> 
> LOL


Well, she'd just come from a seniors home she said, but the beer wasn't for them, lol

And I know we were discussing Leaving Las Vegas but when on the clock I gotta play by the rules


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> What do you do now? Don't you work at the casino anymore?


No I do, still work both jobs.


----------



## Kevin001

I got a coworkers number today. Its crazy how smooth I can be when I'm not attracted to a girl (smooth with attractive girls too but just not as smooth lol). She was buying something and I said I need your number, grabbed a pen and paper and handed it to her. I was 10000% sure she was going to give it to me. It was smooth af with customers behind her too. Meh not sure why I got it, maybe to hit up occasionally? Idk.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I got a coworkers number today. Its crazy how smooth I can be when I'm not attracted to a girl (smooth with attractive girls too but just not as smooth lol). She was buying something and I said I need your number, grabbed a pen and paper and handed it to her.* I was 10000% sure* she was going to give it to me. It was smooth af with customers behind her too. Meh not sure why I got it, maybe to hit up occasionally? Idk.


Sorry to go off-topic, but yeah.....


> *Girl: IM 10000% SURE HE'S MY BABY'S FATHER!! *
> 
> *Maury: You are...NOT THE FATHER!!*
> 
> · June 28, 2010 ·
> 
> why do women go on Maury KNOWING the dude they brought might not be the daddy but they wanna be all up in his face talkin junk but then when Maury says he's not the father they wanna run off the stage and start crying and being all dramatic! smh thats why u shouldnt be sleeping around!


 I am 10000% sure - there could be Maury guests at your casino. They are good at betting :lol.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Sorry to go off-topic, but yeah.....
> 
> I am 10000% sure - there could be Maury guests at your casino. They are good at betting :lol.


:laugh:

This was at the store.


----------



## TryingMara

The office is closed, it's my day off. You are home and this concerns YOUR daughter. YOU call. This is not an emergency and I don't have access to the information needed in order to call. I don't get people.


----------



## Kevin001

I was secret shopped on the 1st, supervisor let me know tonight. Apparently I did well.....hmm that is pretty huge for someone with SA.


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> I was secret shopped on the 1st, supervisor let me know tonight. Apparently I did well.....hmm that is pretty huge for someone with SA.


Awesome, good job :clap


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Awesome, good job :clap


Thanks. :smile2:

Get better soon.


----------



## feels

Had to go to a mandatory meeting at 6:30 this morning. Apparently they do these 4 times a year so that's awful, but at least they had donuts and a raffle. I hate when retail places want you to be super enthusiastic/passionate about your job. Like, this is a grocery store I'm not curing cancer. It's cool to take pride in your work and do a good job but to expect everyone to feel strongly for it is nonsense. Still digging it, tho. It's a good place to work.


----------



## societe anonyme

I hate meetings, especially when it's for another team whose members I don't know, the new big boss is there, I'm looking straight at the new boss, I'm presenting what my team's doing with the new boss (which is stressful enough) _and I can't for love or money remember the boss's name_ (even though I'd been told several times before).  :um

And then one of the other participants calls me on this. :blush Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another super long stretch...****


----------



## SilentLyric

I keep getting signs to quit and the job keeps getting more terrible but I dont have another way to make money and i dont know how long it would be to make money...


----------



## Kevin001

We're so short on staff its crazy. They'll have to give me the days I want now.


----------



## Kevin001

Girl at work says I'm not trying to offend you but are you gay? I was what? Lol. She said someone was wondering because you're so quiet.......wow. This supervisor who is gay likes me and wanted to know. I said no, she goes people didn't know if you had a gf or not.


----------



## AllTheSame

Well, $212 in bonuses, tax free, in one week's time is not bad. I can live with that, esp considering it cost me nothing, no extra time at work at all and not much extra effort really. It's like free money right now, and I think it could go on for months.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworkers called me reserved today....oh well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So many days working with nothing to show for it...damn debts


----------



## feels

I always want to try out new jobs (that pay about the same) just because I think they might be fun. But my current job isn't bad and I always feel it's too risky since I have rent and other bills to worry about. I don't want to end up hating it for no greater reward. But it also could be way better... 
:wife


----------



## Kevin001

I wish I was off tomorrow.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Finally got that office job. I start this week and even though the pay isn't nearly as good as my last job, I'm pretty stoked just to even make any amount of money.


----------



## AllTheSame

I actually don't mind my job at all....a lot of the time I like my job....sometimes I love my job.

I'm gonna spend a little time tonight planning for this week, and turning in mileage and my incentives (bonuses)....but then I'm on my own. All week. I work alone, I decide who I talk to, which stores I visit and when. I can start work at 6:00am or 10:00am....and no one cares. I can do three stores a day or ten...no one cares. As long as I get results. And so far I'm getting results. Life is good.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn I hope work goes by fast today.


----------



## SilentLyric

boss was a ***** again and im paranoid about smells. going to wear a mask next time tough cookies what they think about it i dont want to go to the hospital


----------



## TryingMara

Rough and hectic day. I'm afraid there are much tougher days ahead.


----------



## Crisigv

I have only a month left of being an assistant manager. I worked hard for this and now it's almost over.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I have only a month left of being an assistant manager. I worked hard for this and now it's almost over.


You got ASM pay? They won't let you keep the position?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> You got ASM pay? They won't let you keep the position?


I'm covering the second half of my assistant's maternity leave. She left at the end of March last year. So, it's only temporary. I barely got a raise, just a few more hours. As far as I have heard, the pay isn't great anyways.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I'm covering the second half of my assistant's maternity leave. She left at the end of March last year. So, it's only temporary. I barely got a raise, just a few more hours. As far as I have heard, the pay isn't great anyways.


You get a year for maternity leave? The f-ck? Lol. Anyways you'll be fine then, besides having less hrs now.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> You get a year for maternity leave? The f-ck? Lol. Anyways you'll be fine then, besides having less hrs now.


Lol, yeah, most people take a year. I just can't live off less hours. Even though I live at home, I have bills and want to save money. But I like spending money too, lol.


----------



## tea111red

it's ironic i work w/ people who have memory problems.


----------



## Kevin001

So weird. This girl was born on the leap day....Feb. 29th....she turns 21....so her ID came back as 20 underage....but we let her on because her ID said under 21 until the 28th. Crazy leap bdays.


----------



## HenDoggy

Ugh, I don't want to work today :,(



acidicwithpanic said:


> Finally got that office job. I start this week and even though the pay isn't nearly as good as my last job, I'm pretty stoked just to even make any amount of money.


Congrats!


----------



## Kevin001

Being off this weekend has me excited.


----------



## SofaKing

Going to India for 2 weeks, likely. That ought to be interesting working with my counterparts there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't even understand why you are paid as a Keyholder, you don't know how to/want to do anything, print or enter counts, place or receive orders, print and sort sales tags, count the damn safe, hell even just pronounce the names of products correctly or recognize the label on the bottles meanwhile you're fussing over whether to hold up a tag from the bottom or the top? What the hell does that matter if people can see it's on sale!


----------



## Kevin001

I could be making an extra $300 a month by going full time at the casino and quitting my store job. Just need the right days, refuse to work every weekend.


----------



## tea111red

not in nursing...yet (maybe...), though the article is still somewhat useful for the job i do now and for the future. i guess it is useful for reflecting on the past, too.

http://blog.diversitynursing.com/blog/bid/183102/Is-the-Nursing-Profession-an-Art-or-Science


----------



## Kevin001

I've got a feeling these 4hrs will feel like 8.


----------



## Kevin001

I bet it looked bad leaving my coworkers with all those customers. Oh well it was time for me to go.


----------



## Crisigv

I've been feeling so irritable and useless at work lately. I do my work, but feels like no one cares about what I do. Also feels like no one wants my help. I especially don't feel like an assistant manager. Sucks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

 :hug


----------



## mezzoforte

Interview in DC tomorrow... :afr :clap


----------



## SofaKing

mezzoforte said:


> Interview in DC tomorrow... :afr :clap


You'll do great...you got that internship, right? So, you'll keep doing fine.


----------



## mezzoforte

@SofaKing Thank you, I hope so!


----------



## AllTheSame

mezzoforte said:


> Interview in DC tomorrow... :afr :clap


Good luck to you :smile2: Hope it goes / went well.


----------



## AllTheSame

Sometimes at work lately all I do is ******** win. I'm taking the wins while I can get them lol.

My boss' boss just sent out a PowerPoint to our biggest client and....there are four other sales managers on my team, but half the pics were mine.

I don't feel like I win in life very often lol. But I'll take 'em when I can get 'em. This was a huge win.


----------



## Kevin001

I messed up so much at work tonight...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Got called quiet at work tonight, what's new....sigh.


----------



## feels

Working deli is good for me cause it forces me to talk to people. I've been feeling less afraid of everyone lately.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Look on the bright side, at least some of you have a job lol.

I am still jobless at the moment.


----------



## HobbitInHell

Oh sorry, I didnt realise I would need superhuman speed for this job. Oh and thanks for making me- late by not telling me I had to be in until the last minute.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate closing then opening, it's like you never left and I'm tired as all hell


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I hate closing then opening, it's like you never left and I'm tired as all hell


I remember those days.....rough.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm hrs looking good this week, I'm not complaining.


----------



## feels

kinda dreading work tomorrow cause some ding dong forgot to place a truck order so tomorrow we will literally have almost no food and it's gonna be wacky. i dunno how i'm gonna keep busy for 8 hours with nothing to prep and probably very few dishes


----------



## SilentLyric

ok i will probably hate driving tomorrow. also I am kind of beating myself up for turning down an interview, they don't grow on ****ing trees, because now I am stuck in my crappy dead end job still. no job is perfect, but it would have been better i bet.


----------



## tea111red

i want to quit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Too much politics going on and I've become a part of it sadly


----------



## Citrine79

Tired of people doing their job half-assed and not caring about their work. My work today took twice as long to do because I had to fix so many errors. Supervisor has shown them how to do it the correct way, but I guess they just don't care because they know I will fix it. Going to either stop fixing so much so managers can see how crapppy their work is or just continue to tell my supervisor when I find mistakes.


----------



## AllTheSame

Haha...I wonder how many people refer to their boss, or have their boss refer to them as "*****". I don't call my current boss that now, that I got when I got my promotion. Hell no. Heh, that'd be a really stupid way to get fired. But I do it to my old boss (who's a guy) and I did it even when he was still my boss, and he did it back to me. Guys have strange ways of bonding sometimes I guess lmfao. I asked him a couple weeks ago if I could get some equipment of his from the warehouse and he said yeah. Then I took it and he called me up and said "I meant you could take the older stuff, you dumb *****"! And I said "Well you should've said so you dumb *****"! I told our branch manager about it and he just laughed. I'm really gonna miss working for him. My new boss is flying in next week, and is going to help me get the meeting room ready for my presentation, and is going to do a few stores with me. I have no problem with that, at all. We get along very well and my stores are in good shape. I just have to remember to not call her that when we're teasing each other or joking around lmao. Naaahhh....I don't think that would go over well. At all.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworkers invited me to a club....I kindly declined.....ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If you changed the schedule you might have told me about it


----------



## TryingMara

I'm beginning to dread work tomorrow. Hoping for a miracle that the office will be closed.


----------



## Crisigv

No cash transactions at work tonight. First time in my life. Really weird not going to the bank.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Why y'all want to be thinkin' about work? :b


----------



## AllTheSame

Work is going great but I won't lie, I'm anxious about next week. I have a presentation, and I'll be driving my boss around for two days to tour my stores. Ffs. I think this will go really well....my stores are in good shape. I just wish it was over with


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's gonna be a long day tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

A coworker was showing a new hire around and she goes this is Kevin sometimes he'll speak and sometimes he wont......really b*tch? Hmm ok.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate working with the boss...and I hate working with the boss when her boss comes round randomly more


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh....I left my post early tonight. Everyone else was at their posts on time relieving us but my guy. So I just left a min or two early. His a** should of been there. So anyways one of my coworkers goes someone left the floor early (she's such a b*tch....she was referring to me). I can't be staying 5-10mins after work....my mom picks me up and is always waiting. People need to stop lolly gagging and be there on time. If my manager says something about it tomorrow oh well.


----------



## Kevin001

Quick summary of tonight.....

Girl gives friend her license to use to get in....that is against the law ofc so the friend is crying begging us not to call the police. The original girl leaves before we notice but the friend and her bf is there. Both are arrested because of warrants she has a nervous breakdown. I feel sorry for her, she was begging us not to call the cops because she has warrants. The guy had rocks in his pockets so screw him. Plus they were both from Texas sucks to get arrested in another state over one mistake.....oh well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thank god I've got 2 days off as I need to get my **** together before I return on Sunday


----------



## Kevin001

Pls let today fly by.


----------



## cybernaut

3 off days. I also need to get my sh^t together too.


----------



## SilentLyric

almost quit on friday, even wrote it down, so I planned it beforehand. still there. just couldn't have the guts.


----------



## Kevin001

I should be doing some type of training today. I got a feeling my performance will be critiqued negatively as well.


----------



## Kevin001

We're doing MDA donations and its a contest to see who sells the most. I told the manager I'm just getting people to donate for the cause I don't want nothing out of it. I pretty sure I've got the most donations.


----------



## feels

We got this new guy and he seems really sweet and definitely good with customers but I feel like everyone is writing him off really quickly and it makes me mad. Like it's his first damn day. He's working as a cook and they don't usually take breaks from what I've seen and when he asked when he could eat everyone got annoyed with him like wtf.


----------



## nekineko

I'm so busy I haven't had time to ask my coworkers... how do I raise my office chair? Well, I did ask one, but she couldn't figure it out either. And maybe, if I'm feeling assertive enough, I can ask the office supplies lady for a cushion on the back of my chair like I had at one of my other jobs... or maybe I'll just buy one on Amazon. I'm too short... this chair is too big for me... and I am in pain...


----------



## Kevin001

I made so many mistakes tonight....oh well.


----------



## Crisigv

I was doing crosswords at work, that's how bored I was. I don't even like crosswords.


----------



## Mur

Crisigv said:


> I was doing crosswords at work, that's how bored I was. I don't even like crosswords.


*fart


----------



## Crisigv

A.A said:


> *fart


*burrrp


----------



## SilentLyric

deja vu


----------



## Kevin001

Manager told me I'm not quite there yet as far as talking to guests. He low key hinted if I don't improve I might get let go.


----------



## SofaKing

Off to Bangalore for a few weeks on business. This is my first trip to India and despite my long experience with travel, including internationally, this will be a greater challenge.


Long time to spend on planes...long layover in Qatar. Having to meet all of these colleagues that were mostly just voices on the phone/skype after all this time. Going with my boss and just not sure I want to spend that much time together...could be good, could be bad.


I have an agenda, but will feel like I'm imposing since nobody has extra time to meet, but it's necessary.


Will have to figure out what to do on the weekends in a city without much tourist interest. Don't want to waste it working or hiding in the hotel.


I hope I don't get sick, there...not getting the typical vaccinations in advance.


----------



## SilentLyric

probably didnt get this job. not ideal, not enough hours or pay...but at least money would be coming in.


----------



## Crisigv

My manager got me to make the next schedule. Interesting. I wonder why it took her so long, especially when my time is coming to a close as assistant.


----------



## Kevin001

So glad I'm off....feet are killing me.


----------



## tea111red

it'd be nice to manage to meet someone through circumstances at work or something (somehow) because i don't know how else i'm going to meet anyone. i really don't (i can't force myself to have the desire to do a lot of things other people typically do to meet someone...i just do not have these desires at all).... and that's a scary thing to me at this point in time. very scary. 

i really wonder if something will ever manage to work out.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't want to go to work. I just want to sleep. I have to leave in 2 hours, and I'm just lying in bed. I've already eaten breakfast, but I still need to shower and get ready. Blahhhhhh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tea111red

Happens when it happens. :hug 

@Crisigv

You can do it. :hug


----------



## nekineko

TGIF. And yay for payday.


----------



## Crisigv

I've been noticing lately it's getting a lot harder to conceal my unhappiness at work. I'm much more irritable. And it doesn't help that customers barely acknowledge me or are rude to me. I can't enjoy any time of my day.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*Crisigv*

 :hug

That's anything to do with the public job wise (rude or difficult people). You get that in many fields. Just know you are not alone in dealing with that. :hug

@*tea111red*

Positive mindset, think positive. You will, I know it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*tea111red*

Oh, ok.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker might like me (heard rumors)....interesting. She's not that bad either. Might have to investigate.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to work early tomorrow is so going to through off my eating schedule.


----------



## Crisigv

One day I'm going to have an accident at work. I keep taking chances on those ladders.


----------



## Kevin001

I heard we got a lot of new coworkers....hmm interesting.


----------



## cybernaut

Me and work partner conversation: 5 minutes
-"Hey."
-One thing that I found on the computer for our current project

Work partner and anotner Coworker conversation: 20-30 minutes nonstop, laughs, interest ib keeping yhe conversation going:

-School spring break to Georgia and NJ
-Summer plans
-Networking events
-New York, Canada
-Coming home late commute and work
-Schedule changes for work

I hate working in an office with 5 or more people. It explains why I prefer morning shifts.



Tapatalk من موبيلي


----------



## Kevin001

I hope the storm doesn't cause issues at work.


----------



## cybernaut

Fücking long commute from this place...gotta take 2 trains and 2 buses.I leave at 3:30..and might not get home until 6 or 7PM. Then, what the hell is cooking dinner and doing school assignments? 

Tapatalk من موبيلي


----------



## nubly

Some of these tests you have to take to see how proficient you are are so difficult.


----------



## cybernaut

Why would you ask me to be first to initiate discussions with the supervisor on the conference call when you're the one holding the damn notebook that has both of our talking points. Smart thinking on your end, Sherlock.

So of course, I'm the one who gets made a fool.I need time to prepare for this type of s7it...or at least need a visual in front of me.


----------



## Kevin001

Manager says yall need to stop being robotic when greeting the guests.....show off yall personality when interacting......I literally died inside when he said that. If he only knew...what personality lol he's lucky I even speak.


----------



## Kevin001

That awkward moment when the new coworker is already 10x more popular at work than you. Being social is everything in life.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Manager says yall need to stop being robotic when greeting the guests.....show off yall personality when interacting......I literally died inside when he said that. If he only knew...what personality lol he's lucky I even speak.


Ugh, customer service? Those jobs sound like hell. The whole "the customer is always right" mentality makes my blood boil just thinking about it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Just found out that I'm being considered for a job as a teaching assistant for kids with special needs. I'm nervous about calling them back because I don't have much experience dealing with children, especially ones with special needs. I have the right educational qualifications, but I'm afraid that I'm wasting my time trying to get a job I might not get because I don't have the ideal outgoing personality that's needed of most elementary educators. I think I'm more suited to being a high school teacher or college professor for this reason, but the experience is something that could look great on my resume.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Ugh, customer service? Those jobs sound like hell. The whole "the customer is always right" mentality makes my blood boil just thinking about it.


No lol

Security at a casino, when they first come through the ID check.


----------



## EarthaKitten

Holy crap, I am so glad I am my own boss. And I don't have to commute.... well, rarely... but just to see dogs, so its okay. I'm getting stressed out just reading this thread and thinking about how awful my jobs used to be.... hotel front desk.... construction company working for psychos in their office.... being the Volunteer coordinator for a social services county department.... because having social anxiety in those jobs was totally a frickin' cake walk.... so now, less money but dogs.... dogs....


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> No lol
> 
> Security at a casino, when they first come through the ID check.


Oh lol. I don't see how "personality" would make much of a difference when you're just interacting with these people for a second. If anything, longer interactions would just hold up a line. :/

Smiling isn't too painful, but it seems like small talk with people on the job seems more like a requirement which is daunting in large doses. The most a lot of us can do is give a smile which seems like enough, but they insist on being friendlier than that. Then I'm just thinking "What more do you want?!" D:


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Oh lol. I don't see how "personality" would make much of a difference when you're just interacting with these people for a second. If anything, longer interactions would just hold up a line. :/
> 
> Smiling isn't too painful, but it seems like small talk with people on the job seems more like a requirement which is daunting in large doses. The most a lot of us can do is give a smile which seems like enough, but they insist on being friendlier than that. Then I'm just thinking "What more do you want?!" D:


Guests sometimes rate us and they want them to remember us. Want us to "make a moment" for them. :serious:

But you should see me I'm so f-cking awkward lol. Some people don't acknowledge me and keep walking and others look at me like some weirdo.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Guests sometimes rate us and they want them to remember us. Want us to "make a moment" for them. :serious:
> 
> But you should see me I'm so f-cking awkward lol. Some people don't acknowledge me and keep walking and others look at me like some weirdo.


Oh I see. Well that sucks.

I'm not brave enough to do that kind of work. :frown2:


----------



## Zozulya

Kevin001 said:


> That awkward moment when the new coworker is already 10x more popular at work than you. Being social is everything in life.


I know that feel :/
Can't stand my boss anymore and work sucks in general, hope we can part ways in a diplomatic manner.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> I'm not brave enough to do that kind of work. :frown2:





Zozulya said:


> I know that feel :/
> Can't stand my boss anymore and work sucks in general, hope we can part ways in a diplomatic manner.


:squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lots of days in a row of work but short shifts so not many hours, it's exhausting in its own way


----------



## cybernaut

Will we finish this project on time?


----------



## Crisigv

Feels like I'm not getting the true feel of what an assistant manager is meant for. My boss wants to do everything herself. She gives me a task, and two minutes later, she's doing it. I feel so useless. I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

Some bosses don't like to delegate tasks. Don't take it personally, its just them and how they work.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> @Crisigv
> 
> Some bosses don't like to delegate tasks. Don't take it personally, its just them and how they work.


I wanted to be my previous manager's assistant. I wasn't too happy when she switched stores.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I wanted to be my previous manager's assistant. I wasn't too happy when she switched stores.


Maybe ask her switch you to the store to where she is? :stu


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Maybe ask her switch you to the store to where she is? :stu


I think she's already decided who she wants for her assistant there. Oh well.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I think she's already decided who she wants for her assistant there. Oh well.


:sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Feels like I'm not getting the true feel of what an assistant manager is meant for. My boss wants to do everything herself. She gives me a task, and two minutes later, she's doing it. I feel so useless. I know what I'm doing.


Oh cool so you are officially an ASM? Congrats. Thought it was just temporary. Hope the raise is good.


----------



## TryingMara

There's too much I can't let go. Failures and frustrations continually repeat in my head.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Oh cool so you are officially an ASM? Congrats. Thought it was just temporary. Hope the raise is good.


I'm still temporary. I always feel temporary.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ oh ok. 

Saw my casino boss at my store job again today...always awkward seeing him there.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm praying I get them days off....it would make things so much easier on me.


----------



## SofaKing

Too much work, too few resources, too little time, and unrealistic expectations. I hate when management just expects that we'll "figure it all out". Thanks for all your support, lol.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Didn't get that TA job. Hours interfered with school. Time to keep looking for another job that actually is part-time. If not, I guess I could volunteer more.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope tonight goes fast....Tuesdays are always the roughest.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Welp, finally got another person to call me back. Got my phone interview scheduled for this afternoon. I'm a bit nervous, but at least it's a phone interview so I don't have to go through all that trouble to look nice and polished when I have a busy day ahead.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Welp, finally got another person to call me back. Got my phone interview scheduled for this afternoon. I'm a bit nervous, but at least it's a phone interview so I don't have to go through all that trouble to look nice and polished when I have a busy day ahead.


Phone interviews would be so much worse for me. You only get judged on how you can deliver your voice. I would crack lol.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Phone interviews would be so much worse for me. You only get judged on how you can deliver your voice. I would crack lol.


Well let's just hope you're a snappy dresser than. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Well let's just hope you're a snappy dresser than. :laugh:


Not really :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

Well hey at least I'll have a partner at work today, won't be by myself.


----------



## Mik3

Struggling to make personal connections with work colleagues and I feel like it is affecting my job...never been one for smalltalk so I struggle to connect with people on a one to one basis.



Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Excaliber

Mik3 said:


> Struggling to make personal connections with work colleagues and I feel like it is affecting my job...never been one for smalltalk so I struggle to connect with people on a one to one basis.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?


Yes I have never been one for small talk either, and some things that I like to do others just don't so its harder to find some common ground to talk about.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope no one steals anything tonight. I can't stop beating myself up for it. It felt like it was my fault, I feel so useless. But that's what happens when we work alone in a store. Something bad is bound to happen to me one day, either a robbery or I'll fall off the ladder in the back, and no one will find me.


----------



## Kevin001

Mik3 said:


> Struggling to make personal connections with work colleagues and I feel like it is affecting my job...never been one for smalltalk so I struggle to connect with people on a one to one basis.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?


Yep

Its so awkward at work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Being the third wheel sucks so much, I'm already as awkward as they come


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Why is it so hard to find another _part-time_ job. Heck, I'll even settle for a seasonal/temporary job, but even those people don't want me.

I am wary of customer service jobs, but let's just hope I can snatch and enjoy that barista job. I mean, as long as I'm surrounded by the smell and taste of coffee, it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker labeled me quiet today. She smiled and said that isn't a bad thing though.....hmm.


----------



## SofaKing

Sunday has been a workday the last two weekends while I've been in India. Oh well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nubly

Two full time jobs without any work to do. WTF over.


----------



## SilentLyric

never have I had such an important job interview on my life. here goes nothing.


----------



## Mik3

SilentLyric said:


> never have I had such an important job interview on my life. here goes nothing.


Good luck


----------



## Kevin001

I'm pretty sure I messed up on some WIC checks....the guy had four of them and I was rushing because it was time for me to get off and didn't want my mom to be waiting because she will b*tch if I have her wait.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Honest mistake that'll need to be corrected


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I have to show up to work early...hate going early and just waiting around looking awkward until the shift starts. I guess I'll pretend to be doing something on my phone.


----------



## Excaliber

The final big move of our company is happening in 2 weeks, I've got a ton of paper work and returns to get out before then, amazing how my head hasn't exploded yet from the stress, I've actually managed to stay pretty calm.


----------



## Kevin001

I was so slipping tonight. That hoverboard kid deserves a beating.


----------



## cybernaut

I hope we dont have to review each other once this shït ends. I might get reviewed as being too "non communitative."

Well, this it not have been a problem if there werent 8-10 people in this office who are cliquey as hell and always look over me/dont know how to respond whenever I do talk. I typically do good with 1-on-1 partner work...but I just wasn't feeling it with these people. So, once this program ends, these fools won't have to worry about seeing me anymore. Peace. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

I have a job interview tomorrow and it's only a 2 hour drive!


----------



## SilentLyric

seems like alot of information to know for a part time, few dollars over min wage, seasonal position. I hope I get one of the jobs I actually want.


----------



## Grog

Meh .. work again . Might go for a surf today . Not like the boss will notice anyway as he is about 900 km away and haven't heard from him in about two months . Lol . What a joke . If I didn't keep getting paid I'd be wondering if I even have this job . Lol .


----------



## Virgo

Oh my god. Rude, rude, rude, sassy little ***** at work tonight. Wow. And as someone who hardly has to deal with people here... it just makes me realize how absolutely insane I would go if I had to deal with customers, and co-workers on a daily basis all over again, like I used to. I don't know how I did it. I must have hated living. I wish I could stick up for myself. If there's two types of people, it's rude, confident a**holes, and the ones who get stepped on. I wish I was the rude person in life. It makes me too excruciatingly angry, guilty, and self-hating to be the good guy. And then these totally unlikable people somehow have tons of people who love them, I bet. I don't know how.


----------



## nekineko

Yay, we're getting new hours! 

And... now I'm stuck with the long work shift that ends at the latest time... because I'm newer, and I have no family obligations and no life...


----------



## Kevin001

Some old lady peed on herself....her son didn't give a damn though. He made her walk to the car herself and told her to wait on him.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does it always have to be drama when it comes to coworkers? Say one thing wrong and your on their bad side.


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> Why does it always have to be drama when it comes to coworkers? Say one thing wrong and your on their bad side.


Yes this happens at my work place too, its like your always walking on egg shells, say something when you meant it completely differently from how they understood it and your left wondering why they turned evil eyed to you later.


----------



## Kevin001

Excaliber said:


> Yes this happens at my work place too, its like your always walking on egg shells, say something when you meant it completely differently from how they understood it and your left wondering why they turned evil eyed to you later.


Yeah I try my best to keep the peace.


----------



## TryingMara

Four days off . So glad I finished what I did this week.



Kevin001 said:


> Why does it always have to be drama when it comes to coworkers? Say one thing wrong and your on their bad side.


Ugh so much of this where I work (and probably everywhere). Ridiculous. Some people can't live without drama. And weirdly, it's the slightly older employees that stir things up where I am. Age does not equal maturity, sadly.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Ugh so much of this where I work (and probably everywhere). Ridiculous. Some people can't live without drama. And weirdly, it's the slightly older employees that stir things up where I am. Age does not equal maturity, sadly.


Yeah I just get in and get out....won't be part of the drama or b*tch fest lol.


----------



## feels

people who whistle at 6 am


----------



## Xenacat

feels said:


> people who whistle at 6 am


I love this! That's how I feel at work right now. Been rough.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Xenacat

 :hug


----------



## nekineko

One of our customers is the Ketchum family?! Do they have a kid named Ash? No, no, they don't... not even an Ashley.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> people who whistle at 6 am


:laugh:

Whistle in the store?


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Whistle in the store?


Yeah, it was a coworker. Here I am ****in' got like no sleep, didn't shower, prayin' for the sweet release of death, and this dude cheery as can be. too early for that nonsense :wife


----------



## cybernaut

Two more weeks of seeing these loud, cliquey, arrogant f^ckers at this office then I go off and do my own thing for good. April 26 hurry up, pleeeeease.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Yeah, it was a coworker. Here I am ****in' got like no sleep, didn't shower, prayin' for the sweet release of death, and this dude cheery as can be. too early for that nonsense :wife


Sweet release of death? Lol. But yeah I would of been like this bish and gave death stares. :laugh:


----------



## Excaliber

I had to help run the front parts counter, walk ins and phones. I've overheard that apparently I'm next in line to be put up there, so that is why my boss has been trying to get me more exposed upfront but I really don't like that idea. I like the mobility of what I do now out on the road, and when I have to, paper work at my desk out back.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to work the whole day tomorrow...ugh.


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> I have to work the whole day tomorrow...ugh.


Yeah especially when its on the weekend, cuts it even shorter.


----------



## Kevin001

Excaliber said:


> Yeah especially when its on the weekend, cuts it even shorter.


Cuts what?


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> Cuts what?


My time off, away from work


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The three of us working together is just an awkward scenerio


----------



## Taaylah

I'm reallyyyy not looking forward to work tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I have a reputation for being a weirdo. I've worked there for three years and no one knows anything about me. I'm way more awkward at work with my coworkers than anywhere else for some reason. Literally everyone at work knows and talks to each other except me. Even the UPS man has a better relationship with my coworkers than me. I heard him chatting with them the other day and he knew a lot about what was going on in their lives. So much goes on that I don't know about lol. Which is a good thing in a way cause there is a lot of drama so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> I'm reallyyyy not looking forward to work tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I have a reputation for being a weirdo. I've worked there for three years and no one knows anything about me. I'm way more awkward at work with my coworkers than anywhere else for some reason. Literally everyone at work knows and talks to each other except me. Even the UPS man has a better relationship with my coworkers than me. I heard him chatting with them the other day and he knew a lot about what was going on in their lives. So much goes on that I don't know about lol. Which is a good thing in a way cause there is a lot of drama so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Omg same. My coworkers are always chatting with each other and other people while I'm just by myself doing whatever.


----------



## 8888

I was actually working at 11:30 PM last night, at least it gave me something to do when I was up.


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> Omg same. My coworkers are always chatting with each other and other people while I'm just by myself doing whatever.


It's sucks doesn't it :/ I've been here awhile so I feel relatively comfortable at work, but now I'm stuck in the role of being 'the quiet one' so it's hard to break out of it.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> It's sucks doesn't it :/ I've been here awhile so I feel relatively comfortable at work, but now I'm stuck in the role of being 'the quiet one' so it's hard to break out of it.


At least you feel comfortable. Just start talking more....I just don't fit in me.


----------



## alienjunkie

what the fkkkkk


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> At least you feel comfortable. Just start talking more....I just don't fit in me.


Yeah it's a really small place and I basically work by myself so I don't feel that nervous just being at work, but when it comes to actually talking to them I don't know I just freeze up. Why do you feel like you don't fit in?


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> Yeah it's a really small place and I basically work by myself so I don't feel that nervous just being at work, but when it comes to actually talking to them I don't know I just freeze up. Why do you feel like you don't fit in?


I'm just not like them. They say corny jokes and laugh at each other, talk about their cars they drove to work in, I'm just nothing like them. Its awkward. They are extroverted.


----------



## Kevin001

I love when "fitness" people come through my line. I like to see what they buy and compare it to what I buy. I also ask questions.....not sure if the customers like that or not. Sometimes I'm like why are they buying this, lol.


----------



## Excaliber

I made a very big mess at work, I had to fill a pail with oil so I set the pump like usual and its supposed to shut off as soon as it gets to a preset number on the trigger. I left it unattended because its never messed up on me before. I was working on returns and when I finished and went to check up on it the battery had died on the trigger but it continued pumping away because it didn't get a chance to shut off! It was bad... really bad. Luckily my boss wasn't super angry at me which was strange since hes been very stressed with the company moving to the new building.


----------



## Taaylah

Kevin001 said:


> I'm just not like them. They say corny jokes and laugh at each other, talk about their cars they drove to work in, I'm just nothing like them. Its awkward. They are extroverted.


Same with me. It also doesn't help that the majority of my coworkers are middle aged and older, so I really have nothing in common with them and they see me as a child. The few that actually are my age I have nothing in common with either, especially since most of them are guys. Plus I just don't really like people knowing anything about me at work for some reason lol. Even if they ask about my life I try to answer the minimum amount that I can without seeming rude or like I'm intentionally holding stuff back. They're all reallyyyyy nosy and like to talk sh*t behind each other's backs (I always overhear them talking about each other) so I like to to keep to myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Taaylah said:


> Same with me. It also doesn't help that the majority of my coworkers are middle aged and older, so I really have nothing in common with them and they see me as a child. The few that actually are my age I have nothing in common with either, especially since most of them are guys. Plus I just don't really like people knowing anything about me at work for some reason lol. Even if they ask about my life I try to answer the minimum amount that I can without seeming rude or like I'm intentionally holding stuff back. They're all reallyyyyy nosy and like to talk sh*t behind each other's backs (I always overhear them talking about each other) so I like to to keep to myself.


:O Same.

Well I have 2 jobs. One is a bunch of older folks and they talk about kids, their cars, random stuff. I think I mention I don't have a car and they gave me weird looks. The other job the people talk about relationships and going out and I'm just standing by myself like a sore thumb lol. You should see me though, just so quiet and too myself. You wouldn't even talk to me lol.


----------



## TryingMara

Today was ok. Hopefully tomorrow will fly by. I'm being met with new challenges, so the next few weeks should be interesting...


----------



## SofaKing

TryingMara said:


> Today was ok. Hopefully tomorrow will fly by. I'm being met with new challenges, so the next few weeks should be interesting...


So am I. I've got a client that is willfully heading for disaster despite my warnings and yet I have to endure the chaos. I'll lose at least a weekend if not more to it. I have horrible stress management coping skills and get too invested in my work.

I hope you have great success with your challenges.


----------



## TryingMara

SofaKing said:


> So am I. I've got a client that is willfully heading for disaster despite my warnings and yet I have to endure the chaos. I'll lose at least a weekend if not more to it. I have horrible stress management coping skills and get too invested in my work.
> 
> I hope you have great success with your challenges.


Uh oh, hopefully they'll heed your warnings before it's too late. Ugh I know the getting too invested feeling all too well. Being on call pretty much 24/7 doesn't really help either.

Thanks . Ditto.


----------



## nubly

OMG this new company is ridiculous. They gave me 6 records to test and see how I do. I receive an email that I passed and they gave me 26 records to do late at night. It was too late so I left them for this morning. Then I get an email stating I didn't pass and the 26 records were gone. They scheduled me for coaching, received a call from the person doing the coaching and she tells me there was an error and that I had passed. This company has been screwing up since day one, it's getting frustrating. I was hoping to start working this past Monday :no


----------



## Crisigv

It's so sloooow. And my phone is dying. I need to be up to date with the game.


----------



## Excaliber

I kept getting called back to the store because one of the shops was ordering more after I left each time, why can't they just order everything at one time?


----------



## SofaKing

I'm under so much pressure at work, I could swallow coal and poop a diamond. 

I'd rather just quit.


----------



## feels

The best part about being a quiet little island at work is that everyone talks **** about other people to me. Like they just see me as neutral and feel comfortable enough to vent to me. I get to be a fly on the wall. 8)


----------



## TryingMara

feels said:


> The best part about being a quiet little island at work is that everyone talks **** about other people to me. Like they just see me as neutral and feel comfortable enough to vent to me. I get to be a fly on the wall. 8)


Yes, I have benefited from this as well. Even if they didn't say it to me privately, they don't mind speaking in front of me. It's interesting to see how people truly feel and how things play out.

That being said, I'm about to talk **** about one of my coworkers-
God help us if you are pregnant. You're insufferable as it is. The agency better have a plan in place. If not, the supervisors have to step up.


----------



## Excaliber

feels said:


> The best part about being a quiet little island at work is that everyone talks **** about other people to me. Like they just see me as neutral and feel comfortable enough to vent to me. I get to be a fly on the wall. 8)


I try to stay neutral when the mud throwing starts at work but it's not always successful, sometimes I get dragged into something when I don't want to be because they know I saw or heard something and they want my input to back them up.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> The best part about being a quiet little island at work is that everyone talks **** about other people to me. Like they just see me as neutral and feel comfortable enough to vent to me. I get to be a fly on the wall. 8)


Haha same :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My old boss is apparently taking over the area I'm working in now. I'm not looking forward to seeing him again


----------



## nubly

They hired so many people that the work dries up quickly. What a crappy place to work for.


----------



## TryingMara

Can't concentrate. Just can't get through this report.


----------



## Excaliber

nubly said:


> They hired so many people that the work dries up quickly. What a crappy place to work for.


This was our problem during the winter, the place slowed down but my boss still hired on a couple new people, they got first dibs on routes to learn them so I was stuck staying at the store with not much to do so I was trying to make my paper work last me the whole day. Its picked up since then thankfully.


----------



## Kevin001

Last night I saw this old guy in a motor chair or whatever in the bathroom. He wasn't moving so I said you ok sir and got closer......I then saw he was peeing in a container, he only had one leg so. I was like hmmmmk.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is going to be soooo long...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

I was a nervous wreck today at work...fml.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Shake up. Current manager to the second store I work at & someone new in after next week...good luck to me...


----------



## 8888

I made a business purchase this morning but felt kind of guilty afterward. But I'm going to make a profit on the item so I don't get it. Maybe I feel I have too much inventory already and shouldn't be buying more stuff. I don't know, I'm weird.


----------



## nubly

Damn. This job pays $32 per record and I can do 5-6 records an hour. But there are so many employees that people snatch the records which only allows me to do 1-4 records a day. Maybe there's a way I can cheat the software so I can snatch a lot of records before others do.


----------



## TryingMara

Dread tomorrow and dealing with my cliquey coworkers. Plus none of them do anything, they take constant breaks and lie about their times. They should all be fired.


----------



## farfegnugen

^ Good luck. Just remember to carry yourself above the fray with your head up.

I am trying not to think of what I need to be doing.


----------



## Kevin001

Guess I'm not working tomorrow? They better not call me last minute either.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If a transfer is on then I may well take it. As long as I'm guaranteed 30/h a week at least


----------



## VinMariani

I found a new job after one month of unemployment. I was happy and excited about the new opportunity... until very recently. I will start next week and am now seriously beginning to freak out :afr


----------



## VinMariani

karenw said:


> That's good what job is it?


I will work as an office assistant for a company that manages and bills road toll. The manager and colleagues I have already met seemed very nice. But that does not keep me from overthinking, unfortunately.


----------



## Excaliber

VinMariani said:


> I found a new job after one month of unemployment. I was happy and excited about the new opportunity... until very recently. I will start next week and am now seriously beginning to freak out :afr


Congrats and good luck! Starting a new job is scary, I too start over thinking things and it takes a while for me to get adjusted in, just give yourself a chance at it


----------



## Crisigv

I guess my assistant manager is coming back, but we don't have a definitive date, which is weird. But now it's sometime in May. It was supposed to be today. And the other keyholder told me she's leaving in June. She's my favourite, so now I'm sad. I hate change.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I guess my assistant manager is coming back, but we don't have a definitive date, which is weird. But now it's sometime in May. It was supposed to be today. And the other keyholder told me she's leaving in June. She's my favourite, so now I'm sad. I hate change.


I thought you were an ASM? Damn just when I thought I was keeping up with you lol.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> I thought you were an ASM? Damn just when I thought I was keeping up with you lol.


Lol, I've been the temp assistant manager the whole time. Not sure what I'm going to do with myself when she comes back. I need the hours and money.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Lol, I've been the temp assistant manager the whole time. Not sure what I'm going to do with myself when she comes back. I need the hours and money.


oh 

Hmm you seemed to have done a good job so why does she have to return? Maybe you can be an ASM at another store?


----------



## Paul

Why is it that telling a client I'll have something done in a week automatically means I don't start on it for the next 4 or 5 days?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> oh
> 
> Hmm you seemed to have done a good job so why does she have to return? Maybe you can be an ASM at another store?


You can't really take the job away from a woman who left to have a baby. There aren't many stores nearby, and none opening in the near future, that I know of. Maybe I should get another full time job? Just not sure if I can handle it right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> You can't really take the job away from a woman who left to have a baby. There aren't many stores nearby, and none opening in the near future, that I know of. Maybe I should get another full time job? Just not sure if I can handle it right now.


Oh forgot why she left. Hmm up to you, I think you could handle it .


----------



## VinMariani

Excaliber said:


> Congrats and good luck! Starting a new job is scary, I too start over thinking things and it takes a while for me to get adjusted in, just give yourself a chance at it


Thank you very much :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

That awkward moment when you find out most if not all your coworkers are getting paid more than you and they're not even more experienced. But when you can't speak up or demand things that is what happens I guess.


----------



## TryingMara

That was unexpected. What's going to happen now?


----------



## Kevin001

Please let today go by fast.....please.


----------



## TryingMara

Weird times ahead. This place is always a circus.


----------



## Crisigv

I feel pointless at work. Just like the rest of my life.


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> That awkward moment when you find out most if not all your coworkers are getting paid more than you and they're not even more experienced. But when you can't speak up or demand things that is what happens I guess.


Yup when they are new, but I suppose that happens if they are good negotiators when getting hired or just impressed the boss? I've never actually asked for a raise, its always been something that happens on its own.


----------



## Kevin001

Excaliber said:


> Yup when they are new, but I suppose that happens if they are good negotiators when getting hired or just impressed the boss? I've never actually asked for a raise, its always been something that happens on its own.


They just don't take no for an answer and are very good with their words. Stand up for themselves.


----------



## Kevin001

This older lady got mad because I didn't check her ID. She was 48! Lol. I checked her friend's though who was 42 but looked good for her age so I guess I made her feel bad. She was like how old do I look I said 35 to make her feel good. She said aww thank you. When they left my coworker said why you lied to that woman you know she looked about 50, lol.


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> This older lady got mad because I didn't check her ID. She was 48! Lol. I checked her friend's though who was 42 but looked good for her age so I guess I made her feel bad. She was like how old do I look I said 35 to make her feel good. She said aww thank you. When they left my coworker said why you lied to that woman you know she looked about 50, lol.


It's tricky when you get asked that question, guessing the age of a woman is dangerous territory, its better to aim somewhat low even if you know your probably way off, I'm guessing she would have felt insulted if you said over 50, people don't like being told they are old.


----------



## Crisigv

Almost threw up at work tonight. I was scared, I didn't know what would have happened if I was stuck in the bathroom, I was alone.


----------



## A Void Ant

Dear narcissist who always fake coughs when walking by my desk,

I'm sorry that my presence brings you narcissistic injury. 
But do you really think I am incapable of plotting the trend of your predictable ego-adjustment behavior in my head? 
Yes, you consistently cough when you walk by my desk. 
Yes, I know this is an ego adjustment because you see me as some sort of threat, you narcissist.

Regards, the shy guy.


----------



## Kevin001

Excaliber said:


> It's tricky when you get asked that question, guessing the age of a woman is dangerous territory, its better to aim somewhat low even if you know your probably way off, I'm guessing she would have felt insulted if you said over 50, people don't like being told they are old.


Oh I know lol.


----------



## TryingMara

Nervous about an upcoming meeting. Lots of hope is riding on this. I've tried to be completely honest, I don't think it's going to go well. And even if it does initially, I foresee many issues ahead for everyone involved.


----------



## Excaliber

We had a new person start, its always interesting to me how people suddenly become different around new employees, like they have to impress them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

30h/week and 3 days off, that's a good looking week to me


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm I like my hrs at the store this week .


----------



## TryingMara

This month was disappointing. Next month is going to be rushed, but hopefully I can get it all done.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't get paid enough here, yet I stayed 30 minutes without pay to get stuff done for my boss.


----------



## komorikun

Excaliber said:


> This was our problem during the winter, the place slowed down but my boss still hired on a couple new people, they got first dibs on routes to learn them so I was stuck staying at the store with not much to do so I was trying to make my paper work last me the whole day. Its picked up since then thankfully.


It does suck when you don't have much of anything to do but you will get in trouble if you blatantly surf the internet at work. In a cubicle you have little privacy since people are constantly walking by.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Having second thoughts with this job rn. Being the one to establish the process is hard. I'm not experienced enough for this.


----------



## Crisigv

:sigh in limbo


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@Crisigv

 :hug


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At this moment in time I'm ****ed


----------



## Grog

Im sick of hotel rooms . 
All I want is some girl to take me home ......
And ........
Make me a home cooked meal .


----------



## cybernaut

I consider myself happily dismissed from a loud and arrogant co-worker. I might of came off as awkward and got excluded a lot in this office, but at least I did my job roles efficiently and stuck around these annoying #ss people until the final day.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Excaliber

The previous day I was stuck at the store while my coworker had my work van out on routes. Today I got a chance to go out and had my van back but it was shifting all funny, turns out it started leaking transmission fluid and I had to limp her back to the store. Boss freaked out at me because hes already stressed and now he has extra work to do.


----------



## Kevin001

Had to turn away this guy today. All he had was his sex offender card sorry bro. Just got released but oh well.


----------



## tea111red

i wonder if this woman is going to quit her other shift.


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> Had to turn away this guy today. All he had was his sex offender card sorry bro. Just got released but oh well.


Turned away for what?


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Turned away for what?


Oh from coming into the casino.


----------



## TryingMara

Nothing is done right here.


----------



## Kevin001

Manager says he wants all of us eligible to drive the suburban.....talk about panic attack lol. He has no idea I can't drive well hopefully I never have to. 

Some guy peed on himself had to get him out asap.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Suddenly hours have evaporated at the time of year that there's supposed to be more...hopeful my raise has gone through for this pay period and hopefully I don't have to find another job


----------



## Kevin001

Welp got my pay check for the week. $42.62 how nice .


----------



## Kevin001

Work is really draining me mentally.


----------



## komorikun

Sometimes I wonder about these job adverts where they misspell words.



> Salary: commenserate with skills


----------



## SilentLyric

I can't wait to get a job that isn't temp and comes with benefits and vacation.


----------



## Excaliber

So happy the weekend is here and its not my turn to work Saturday either, been moving stuff all week at the new location so I'm tired.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm I'm coming up on a year for my store job I wonder If they'll give me a raise.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Assuming she's opened shop I meet the new boss tonight


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm I'm coming up on a year for my store job I wonder If they'll give me a raise.


Depends on the company I suppose, usually its a year or after a certain amount of hours you worked, if its anything like the store I worked at in the past, its like a 25 cent raise.


----------



## Kevin001

Excaliber said:


> Depends on the company I suppose, usually its a year or after a certain amount of hours you worked, if its anything like the store I worked at in the past, its like a 25 cent raise.


Yeah hopefully something.


----------



## TryingMara

The weekend goes way too fast. As usual, I don't want to go in tomorrow. The next two weeks are going to be very hectic.


----------



## Kevin001

Sucks being the only person without a "star".


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Sucks being the only person without a "star".


Like one of these?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Like one of these?


Haha something like that. Every other coworker has one from being recognized by customers but not me. I try to be as polite as possible but oh well.


----------



## SilentLyric

I just want a job I can tolerate at this point. Why is it so much to ask for a boss who treats you with respect, working conditions that are comfortable, with normal hours and decent pay?


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder when my bosses are going to talk to me. My assistant manager isn't coming back, so I may have a chance at keeping this position, and hopefully a little bit more money. I already know that management in this company doesn't get paid nearly enough, but it would help. Some kind of review would be nice, as all the others already got theirs.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

komorikun said:


> Like one of these?


I can poke you in the eyes with them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Meeting the new boss today finally


----------



## feels

I have to train someone this coming Saturday. It's just one day, but it's such a pain in the ***. Mainly because I just don't feel like I do a good job, but also because it just makes my job harder and I feel pressured to get to know them and **** lol. I should welcome it as a challenge but I hate that I kinda stress about it until it's over.


----------



## Fever Dream

The trend of fixing what isn't broken, while ignoring what is completely broken for months or years continues. Nothing really new I guess. :/


----------



## TryingMara

Fever Dream said:


> The trend of fixing what isn't broken, while ignoring what is completely broken for months or years continues. Nothing really new I guess. :/


Can definitely relate to this :sigh. Not much makes sense..


----------



## Excaliber

I got a new work van, shes really nice, should ride a lot better than the old one I had, maybe it was a good thing my coworker killed it xD.


----------



## 8888

Happy I sold both the eyelash curlers. In the future I need to buy at a lower cost but at least I didn't take a loss on these items.


----------



## Fever Dream

TryingMara said:


> Can definitely relate to this :sigh. Not much makes sense..


Yeah, it never does. Management is always liberal in handing out nonsense. :mum


----------



## Crisigv

I have to take my break an hour and a half after I start tomorrow. I'll be alone for 6 hours. That's not right. I'm going to have to use the washroom at some point.


----------



## komorikun

God help me. 4 telephone screenings last week. 3 telephone screenings and 4 in person interviews this week.

Some of the HR ladies are okay but the one today annoyed me. Sounded like a perky 20 year old. Asking me all these personality/situational questions. Looked her up online and she is not the usual psychology major. Just community college, getting some certificate in HR.


----------



## komorikun

And why must they ask why I applied for the job? I need money, duh. I don't give a crap about your boring company.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> And why must they ask why I applied for the job? I need money, duh. I don't give a crap about your boring company.


 My guess would be it's some kind of legal thing. Like if you applied for the job to spy on them for some other company or something and you lied about it and they find out somehow maybe they'd have some kind of legal case.

I don't know. This is one of those standard questions everybody seems to ask. I applied for a job folding shirts at a factory once and they asked me why I applied for the job. WTF?

I did get that job but after a couple months I realized why it was so easy to get. Now that would have been an awesome job if it paid like $15 an hour. But the pay was more like 6 bucks an hour and you'd just stand there all day folding shirts and putting them in a bundle.

Every now and then a guy would come by and shake your bundles and if they fell apart you had to refold them. I'd almost rather watch grass grow than do that. Maybe they wanted to see if I knew it was a terrible job.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This new manager has stirred up too much drama at the shop


----------



## TryingMara

What will happen now? Are they saving face or is something drastic up ahead?


----------



## Kevin001

I met the cutest couple at work tonight.....I was like aww I want that.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

Guys I'm so excited. After 3 years on night shift. They are finally moving me to day shift. I get to sleep at night again! God. I haven't had a good sleeping schedule in ages! Maybe my health will improve and my insomnia will lessens. My doctor actually told me my lack of sleep was causing serious issues. I needed to get off night shift. I'm so happy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It's just ridiculous. I have a certain profession and I'm applying to jobs in that profession. They know damn well that it's not easy to find a job, so applicants can't be picky about which company they are willing to work for. I feel like saying "You're looking for a widget maker and I'm a widget maker. Match made in heaven!!"


 Have you tried saying different things? What response seems to be the most well received?


----------



## TryingMara

I'm scared tomorrow will be worse after certain people return. 

It'll be interesting working together.


----------



## feels

Man, our KM is so MEAN to one of our cooks. Like, she very clearly has something against him and won't help him at all. He's not the best, but that's no reason to be ****ty to him. Either help him improve, move him to a different position, or get rid of him. Making him feel like crap solves nothing. He does really well in positions with less stress so I really wish they'd just move him. I like our KM as a person and she knows her stuff but the way she handles this is wrong.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker asked me about my future today, it was soooo awkward.


----------



## Kevin001

Found out one of my coworkers is a Licensed Massage Therapist.....she gave me her card. She is also a christian.....hmm intriguing.


----------



## Excaliber

Have had to get lunch in town and eat at work instead of going home, just short on time lately. New coworker keeps asking if he can tag along and now is asking if I want to hang out with him, kinda nervous about that idea.


----------



## littleghost

Usually I deal with clients one on one. My boss wants us to deal with this one client together. Like i'm dealing with the client and she's just watching me and jumping in when she thinks I'm not doing it right. This has become a major stressor for me. Just leave me alone and let me do my job by myself. The last two weeks my boss was busy and I got to deal with the client alone. It went so much better and was so much less stressful. Monday she'll be back again, watching me, judging me.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope my boss doesn't want to switch shifts on Wednesday. I like the idea of having three opens in a week.


----------



## Kevin001

Damn I'm glad my shift isn't long tomorrow.


----------



## tea111red

the more exciting/interesting days are probably done.


----------



## Kevin001

Lady snapped at me. She was like slow down! I guess I was moving too fast for her. Bagging her groceries to fast Idk.


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> Lady snapped at me. She was like slow down! I guess I was moving too fast for her. Bagging her groceries to fast Idk.


Old Lady? lol... Don't they want you to move fast so they can get going?


----------



## Kevin001

Excaliber said:


> Old Lady? lol... Don't they want you to move fast so they can get going?


Meh middle aged. I was bagging her stuff then turning the wheel thing too fast she was like slow down jeez I was trying to get the bags. I just kept quiet, I am a nervous wreck 99% of the time though.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray my manager doesn't question me today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thanks for ringing me for a shift tonight, I need the hours


----------



## TryingMara

Not looking forward to tomorrow. Why did they have to choose those meetings for observation? Ugh.


----------



## Excaliber

Someone else screwed up yet I got yelled at? Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't want to go to work anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker asked when are you getting a car Kevin? :serious:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm going to have to get a new job, no doubt about it


----------



## Zozulya

I hate being less popular than trainees. Also receiving orders from them. This is pure c**kery.


----------



## cmed

Freelancing can be really volatile sometimes. I went from having nothing to do for the past week to having more work than I can keep up with in a span of 24 hours. Here I am thinking I'm on an impromptu vacation and WHAM. Back to work with your @$$. Not complaining though.


----------



## TryingMara

Way to have my back. There's something seriously wrong with clients supporting me when management isn't. None of the people in power should hold their positions. So many employees wouldn't be able to survive in another workplace.


----------



## littleghost

Hooray. My boss is going to let me meet with the client alone instead of watching over my shoulder. It makes me so anxious when she does that.


----------



## A Void Ant

komorikun said:


> What is up with all these little companies that have the wife of the owner doing the HR? Ugh. Nepotism city.


I worked at an awful company for like 2 months. The owner was the dad, HR was the mom, production manager was the son, quality manager was the daughter, and the daughter's husband was some sort of manager too. Even their grandpa had a small "critical" role. The rest of us, slaves, sat there and assembled cables for these nepotists. It was awful and honestly, they fired me due to "quality". *Ahem* No... They were complete morons. I was so much faster than everyone else. They weren't tracking errors based on %, just total errors. I was doing so much more volume than everyone else, so it probably LOOKED like I had high error counts. I was assembling 100 cables in the time it might take another to do 10....They were nepotists AND narcissists. All of them. I think my amazing speed and tenacity, in combination with my shyness, which they probably perceived as superiority, triggered them and caused them narcissistic injuries. I bet they sat around the dinner table trying to think of ways to dispose of me. **** them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So much drama in the two weeks since this new manager has taken over. All these new rules without a staff meeting, cutting hours while posting that we're hiring, coworker calling the anonymous line when it was obvious it was her and getting us shafted to even less hours...if don't get this transfer then I have to get a new job because there's no way I can work with her


----------



## TryingMara

I'm going to worry about this during my whole vacation.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Trial run at the store I want to transfer to tonight...


----------



## nubly

Got called back for the seasonal side job. Working 80 hours sucks but the payoff will be worth it.


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> How do you find your jobs? Do you get paid salary or hourly?


The company that certifies me has a jobs section and I get them from there. 3 of my jobs are hourly, 1 is per diem.


----------



## feels

Had a coworker tell me she's only met 3 white girls she's respected the work ethic of and I'm one of them lol (she's Hispanic). She said the other two went on to be store managers and that I should really try to move up too.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Had a coworker tell me she's only met 3 white girls she's respected the work ethic of and I'm one of them lol (she's Hispanic). She said the other two went on to be store managers and that I should really try to move up too.


:O

You're white? I thought you were Hispanic?


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> You're white? I thought you were Hispanic?


Lol, only like 1/4 Hispanic, mainly white. Most folks around where I live assume I'm fully Hispanic though. I can tan like crazy too but I hardly go outside lol. I never really know what to consider myself honestly.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Lol, only like 1/4 Hispanic, mainly white. Most folks around where I live assume I'm fully Hispanic though. I can tan like crazy too but I hardly go outside lol. I never really know what to consider myself honestly.


Ok haha....yeah you look at least half hispanic.


----------



## Kevin001

Ready to be back to work today . Hope it goes smooth.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworkers said I need to get out of my shell today. Was shocked to hear I didn't have a facebook or instagram.


----------



## Kevin001

Kinda feel sorry for my coworker. She is this nice lady who just started working at the store but she doesn't feel like she fits in and feels overwhelmed. Kinda reminds me of myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Kevin001 said:


> Kinda feel sorry for my coworker. She is this nice lady who just started working at the store but she doesn't feel like she fits in and feels overwhelmed. Kinda reminds me of myself.


Well found out she is 59! Lady looks 45 tops. Floor supervisor said she fired her but then she comes walking in the door saying the head manager told her to come in....it was awkward. Sweet lady and has a nice positive vibe about her.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray these people don't ask how was your little vacation.


----------



## Kevin001

Welp coworker asked I tried my best to avoid answering though it was so awkward.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Looks like my transfer is on


----------



## SilentLyric

lasted two days so far. will I last 3 today?


----------



## Kevin001

Old lady said I was cute and was about to give me like $20 before I told her I can't take tips.


----------



## feels

Dammit I got paid too much. There was one day where I either forgot to clock out or accidentally clocked out twice (which obviously clocked me back in) and I got paid for all those extra hours. It'd be cool to just be able to keep it with no consequences but I'll feel like a total sleaze if I don't bring it up and I'm sure it'd eventually come back to bite me in the ***. Just feel like a ding dong lol


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Dammit I got paid too much. There was one day where I either forgot to clock out or accidentally clocked out twice (which obviously clocked me back in) and I got paid for all those extra hours. It'd be cool to just be able to keep it with no consequences but I'll feel like a total sleaze if I don't bring it up and I'm sure it'd eventually come back to bite me in the ***. Just feel like a ding dong lol


Hmm I got paid like an extra $60 once, was going to tell them but thought meh they'll fine out and just doc me next pay but nope lol. Oh well.


----------



## eveningbat

Work assignments have become much fewer this week, and this is somewhat discouraging because I was intending to finish the home improvements.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm I got paid like an extra $60 once, was going to tell them but thought meh they'll fine out and just doc me next pay but nope lol. Oh well.


Nice. Yeah, I decided I wasn't gonna say anything and just let them take it from next paycheck when they found out but it turns out we all just got a bonus this paycheck lol. Apparently if they go way over projected sales then we all get a little extra money. One of my coworkers said she got nearly $700 once as a bonus. I'm liking this company more and more all the time.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Three day weekend coming up for the second job, I'm very excited for that


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> Old lady said I was cute and was about to give me like $20 before I told her I can't take tips.


I helped an old lady boost her car one time at the store, we are not allowed to take tips, she got mad when I wouldn't take it so she tucked it under the windshield wipers of the work van.


----------



## Kevin001

Excaliber said:


> I helped an old lady boost her car one time at the store, we are not allowed to take tips, she got mad when I wouldn't take it so she tucked it under the windshield wipers of the work van.


Haha sweet.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm thinking about going to my coworkers massage place. About $75 for an hr session. Hmm.


----------



## tea111red

i'm the one who's being ripped off here.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if they'll tell me about my vacation days? Hmm


----------



## WRATH

ALL THE TIME! Thankfully, there is a voice inside that keeps on reminding me that I can feel better because I have felt solidy better before. And so its possible to feel it again. But without knowing that I've felt that way before I wouldn't fancy my chances...

WRATH


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder if they'll tell me about my vacation days? Hmm


Do you get vacation pay or bank hours? I have vacation pay at my job, I pull from that whenever I need. If you bank hours they would make you take time off if you had too many xD.


----------



## Kevin001

Excaliber said:


> Do you get vacation pay or bank hours? I have vacation pay at my job, I pull from that whenever I need. If you bank hours they would make you take time off if you had too many xD.


Hmm vacation pay I think? Not sure what bank hours are.


----------



## feels

Worked from 11 am - 11 pm yesterday because a cook called out so I just filled in even though I didn't know what the hell I was doing. Was supposed to get off at 6 and just work in bakery lol. Had to go in at 6:30 am today which sucked but now the managers want to train me to be a full-time cook. They make more money so that's exciting.


----------



## Excaliber

Found out today that Ontario will be increasing its minimum wage to 15 an hour, I guess the gap between me and that is gonna be close again.


----------



## Kevin001

I had to drive my manager and director around in the golf cart today and my manager said oh I know who won't be driving around the guests. Said my turns were too fast. :serious:

I suck at driving...car....golf cart...doesn't matter.


----------



## nubly

Decided to take the new job. Only pays a bit less than 5k a year and the benefits aren't as good as my current job but two former co-workers said they love it there. I would have stayed where I'm at now if the new superviser didn't made working there stressful.


----------



## Kevin001

I should be having my one on one meeting soon, not sure what he'll say this time. Nothing new really.


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> You can't do both jobs?


I'll be working two jobs but now these two.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure I could handle 5 days of this.


----------



## MCHB

Debating going back into welding. I know if I did, I could probably be working again next week. At the same time however, I also have all of the reasons I left it behind stuck in my mind; the kind of person it made me, the monotony and the track my life was on. I haven't worked since 2014, but a lot of personal changes and experiences since then tell me that I'm not that person anymore. I have healthy coping mechs, a social life and friends that care about me. Really I'm at a point where I'm asking myself, "Do I blindly keep hoping that a company will hire me on as an apprentice in a new field, or do I go back into one that I know?"


----------



## Crisigv

Work is so lonely. I'm either working alone and not many people walk in, or I'm with my boss who doesn't chit chat much. :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just over a week then I have a new home store


----------



## Kevin001

Always awkward showing back up to work after a few days of not being there. Like who got fired? New rules? Etc.


----------



## Kevin001

Job wants me to come in early today....nope. I hate that...call me the same day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One more week and then I transfer to a new store where hopefully things will be chill


----------



## Kevin001

I hope work goes smoothly today.


----------



## Kevin001

We were crazy busy today....wow.


----------



## MCHB

Job get!


----------



## Kevin001

I pray I don't get in trouble for this.

I was giving a ride to this guest today. Big man like 300lbs. He gets on the back of the gulf cart and says go slow. I was like ok and gave it a little gas. So.....the cart goes on 2 wheels.....the front is in the air. This guy's weight is just so much more than mine. He falls off the cart comes back down. I asked him several times if he was ok he said yes. So I didn't call my supervisor to do a report.......but we're always suppose to notify them so I could get in trouble I'm sure surveillance saw. He was ok though .


----------



## Kevin001

So looks like I got a 10-15 cent raise.....hmm sweet .


----------



## Crisigv

How about that for another ****ing twist to the game. I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## SilentLyric

i love that i will have no personal life with these hours.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworkers go hey Kevin we have a 1998 Camaro if you want to buy it for $3500? I was like um..............I'm still saving up. When actually I could buy it in a heartbeat. They have no idea my anxiety hinders me....no idea I've never driven in length of distance by myself....etc.


----------



## Zozulya

Very busy, have to slack a bit.
They are pushing a new recruitment policy over here, but once I'm done with the current tasks within the project I'll probably leave.


----------



## Crisigv

In a few weeks time, we're almost going to have a whole new management team, other than me. Why is everyone leaving me at the same time?


----------



## Kevin001

Need to put in for PTO asap.


----------



## Kevin001

Store has me working 5 days this week?! Someone screwed up the schedule.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Had a job interview at this one place a month ago. I had other interviews(crappier jobs) as well but I really wanted this one. The salary was decent, good benefits, and everyone seemed really nice there. Even the HR lady who did the phone screening was very sweet. Many of the places that I've interviewed at don't even send me an email to say they went with someone else. This place actually called me.
> 
> So looking at the job ads today, I see they are posting the exact same job AGAIN. WTF!! I don't understand why they didn't hire anyone. Usually these companies get 100s of resumes for every job they advertise. I don't get how they couldn't have found the right applicant amongst all those resumes. I don't think this is a high turnover company either.


 How does that work. Is there anyway you can let them know you still want the job?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I could but they already told me they don't want me, so.


 Well, yes. But if you really found it appealing maybe they would reconsider. It's possible they are more desperate than they seem. Or possibly if they were unusually nice they are not as jaded as some others are.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I think it might be the opposite. The HR lady told me that no one quit or got fired. So they aren't in a rush to fill that role. Maybe they are taking their sweet time to find the "perfect" applicant.


 What do you have to lose by trying though? If they blow you off it can't suck more than it already has.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray work goes smoothly today......been chaotic lately.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What do you have to lose by trying though? If they blow you off it can't suck more than it already has.


I don't think the interviewers liked me. I screwed up a couple of their questions. And when I left I had a feeling like they were trying to get me out the door as fast as possible. There was no talk of "we will call you if you are selected for the next stage...blah blah."


----------



## Crisigv

Sometimes, this place is a waste of my time. But then I remember that I'm a loser with nothing else going on. And I need the money.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

At least some of you have a freaking job... :roll

Maybe I should just get a crappy warehouse assistant job, never put my five-year college education to any real use, and be miserable for the rest of my life making minimum wage and being poor, living in my mothers house until I drop dead.

Sorry if this comes off as condescending, but I have been bottling up my emotions for a while and just need to vent.


----------



## komorikun

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> At least some of you have a freaking job... :roll
> 
> Maybe I should just get a crappy warehouse assistant job, never put my five-year college education to any real use, and be miserable for the rest of my life making minimum wage and being poor, living in my mothers house until I drop dead.
> 
> Sorry if this comes off as condescending, but I have been bottling up my emotions for a while and just need to vent.


Have you gone on any job interviews?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

komorikun said:


> Have you gone on any job interviews?


In the past four years, I have only ever gotten two in person interviews, and one phone interview that went well but never went anywhere.


----------



## Kevin001

Just requested another day off....hope they don't ask questions this time.


----------



## MCHB

Forgot about welderisms (slang common amung older tradesmen), lol. There were a couple times tonight where I could barely keep a straight face!


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope the employee bathroom is fixed....need to get to my locker.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 years in a bottle shop. Not sure what I'll do next now


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> 3 years in a bottle shop. Not sure what I'll do next now


Good luck brotha


----------



## Excaliber

Was asked today if I would be interested in applying for a job at another company, probably won't go for it though.


----------



## Kevin001

Messed up last night...oh well.


----------



## nubly

Tomorrow is my last day here. I'm getting paid more in the other job and, according to 3 former coworkers, it's a much better environment but I'm really going to miss working here. Until the new supervisor, it was the perfect place to work at.


----------



## MCHB

Wonder what adventures today will hold? Yesterday buddy and I built two plate racks, then I spent the last two hours welding out a ring on a tank about 12 feet in diameter. A little over 37 and a half feet of weld in under two hours isn't bad, methinks.


----------



## Taaylah

Apparently there's a rumor going around that I'm quitting, because my boss came up to me today and asked if it was true. I don't know how people come up with this stuff. :roll I barely talk to my co-workers, and when I do it's about lame surface level stuff like 'Wow, it's pretty busy today'. And the person who started it I barely know and don't talk to at all. They literally don't even work in the same department as me.


----------



## Crisigv

Tomorrow is my manager's last day. More of the weight of the store is going to be on me.


----------



## nubly

Last day, turned in my work laptop today. I thought things were chaotic in my department only but apparently it's this way company wide. I guess I made a good decision in moving on. Still, I'm going to miss working here. It was a great place up until earlier this year.


----------



## MCHB

Got called to see if I was interested in putting in some OT tomorrow (Hells yeah!). Also I really need to stop being so cheap with work boots because my two big toes are killing me! Also got complimented by one of the bosses yesterday RE: my welds, lol. His exactish words were "Awesome welding: they look like they were done by a machine!"

That's me the human sub-arc lol.


----------



## komorikun

nubly said:


> Last day, turned in my work laptop today. I thought things were chaotic in my department only but apparently it's this way company wide. I guess I made a good decision in moving on. Still, I'm going to miss working here. It was a great place up until earlier this year.


I don't know why but I thought medical transcriptionists worked from home nowadays. My mother did medical transcription for a few years (until she got cancer). This was the late '80s. She worked at a hospital.


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> I don't know why but I thought medical transcriptionists worked from home nowadays. My mother did medical transcription for a few years (until she got cancer). This was the late '80s. She worked at a hospital.


I think they do. I haven't seen a medical transcriptionist in years.


----------



## komorikun

nubly said:


> I think they do. I haven't seen a medical transcriptionist in years.


Isn't that what you do? I'm confused.

Edit: Oh wait. You do medical coding. Oops. My bad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't know why but I thought medical transcriptionists worked from home nowadays. My mother did medical transcription for a few years (until she got cancer). This was the late '80s. She worked at a hospital.


 Interesting. Did she work around any hazardous materials or possible sources of radiation? I mean, of course it's a hospital but was there anything unusual about her job?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Interesting. Did she work around any hazardous materials or possible sources of radiation? I mean, of course it's a hospital but was there anything unusual about her job?


She theorized about that. Radiation or possible unknown viruses. She was working near the cancer unit too. They don't really know what causes leukemia. And she had the type of leukemia that is common in children.

ALL
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acute_lymphoblastic_leukemia


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She theorized about that. Radiation or possible unknown viruses. She was working near the cancer unit too. They don't really know what causes leukemia. And she had the type of leukemia that is common in children.
> 
> ALL
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acute_lymphoblastic_leukemia


 I think one of the ladies who lived near us when I was growing up died of leukemia a while back but I don't think she ever had a job. She was kind of like an old fashioned stay at home wife. She wasn't very old I don't think when it happened. Maybe mid-50s.

Kind of weird story. Her husband has smoked all his life and still smokes. He's probably getting close to 80 by now. I never thought he'd live this long. I remember hearing him walk by my window every morning coughing up a lung. I mean he always had a cough so it wasn't just once in a while.

But yeah. If she worked near the cancer unit I would suspect radiation exposure.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my acne cooperates before work tomorrow...ugh.


----------



## tea111red

i don't know what to say.


----------



## 8888

Last week I was so mad at PayPal for saying they couldn't verify my bank account because they didn't recognize my account number. I finally realized I accidentally entered the number of the check I was looking at after the account number so that was the issue. Something so simple got me anxious, I just feel silly now.


----------



## Crisigv

My boss is speculating that our low-traffic stores (like mine) may have their assistant manager position eliminated, due to the minimum wage increase. Doesn't that figure. All I want is to pay off my credit cards, I'm sick of being worried about money. I know I'll be stuck at home for life. :sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> My boss is speculating that our low-traffic stores (like mine) may have their assistant manager position eliminated, due to the minimum wage increase. Doesn't that figure. All I want is to pay off my credit cards, I'm sick of being worried about money. I know I'll be stuck at home for life. :sigh


Your boss is a ****ing moron. :no

Pardon my French, but that is just ridiculous. And they WONDER why unemployment is high?!? :no


----------



## Excaliber

Crisigv said:


> My boss is speculating that our low-traffic stores (like mine) may have their assistant manager position eliminated, due to the minimum wage increase. Doesn't that figure. All I want is to pay off my credit cards, I'm sick of being worried about money. I know I'll be stuck at home for life. :sigh


Yeah I'm worried about that minimum wage increase too, I think a few positions at our company might be eliminated when it goes up, or wages are pretty much gonna stagnate because the employees just starting out will need to be paid more.


----------



## Kevin001

My cashier efficiency numbers are so low...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

My PTO got approved so that's good I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

My hand went numb from opening a bottle of hand soap for a customer to smell.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> My hand went numb from opening a bottle of hand soap for a customer to smell.


You might be getting carpel-tunnel syndrome!

Be careful.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You might be getting carpel-tunnel syndrome!
> 
> Be careful.


I'm convinced I've had it for years now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> I'm convinced I've had it for years now.


That is awful! How often does it flare up for you?

A really good tip is to keep your wrists as straight as possible when sleeping. That helped me the two times I had it when my bass was too low, and both my wrists were at 90-degree angles for too long. Also, letting them soak in warm water before doing anything strenuous is a good idea as well, as it relaxes your muscles a bit.

Our hands are our best tools. Taking care of them is important.


----------



## Kevin001

Had a kid today just jumping around and acting a fool I'm like.......do I really want kids lol.


----------



## nubly

Traininig is very thorough here but it's so boring. And it's going to last for 6 weeks. The other places gave me 2-4 hours of training and the other health insurance gave me 4 days of training.


----------



## Kevin001

My coworkers are so extroverted.....I couldn't keep up with them even if I tried.


----------



## MCHB

More OT tomorrow! :boogie

...also I need to stop cheaping out on workboots because the ones I have are murder on my two big toes for some reason.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to be at work all day tomorrow...ugh. My acne is still not improving, we have to check our times now....its going to be hell tomorrow...I already know.


----------



## Kevin001

Today was the busiest day ever. So many people came for the DP.


----------



## Crisigv

It's starting to sink in that a coworker is retiring. I only have two shifts left with her. I'm probably going to get emotional, she's my favourite. Why does everyone leave me? People are always leaving and moving forward with their lives, and I'm always left behind.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Why does everyone leave me? People are always leaving and moving forward with their lives, and I'm always left behind.


Here you go: https://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-277...s-how-to-stop-the-pattern-of-abandonment.html

Negative experiences in your life DO NOT define who you are and never will. Remember this for the future.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

I'm transitioning from a department where I had friends and a semi-fun job to a cold backroom in the technology department with people I don't really click with. Just had a meeting today and just felt that sinking feeling knowing I'm going to have to be trained to be competent enough to even fill this role. Supervisors instructions for me were super vague, so I'm going to have to take independent action and just create projects for myself and delegate work as I see fit. Bleh. I want to warm up to this position. It's technically a promotion, but...bleh...

Didn't help that all my coworkers seemed to love the person that filled my role before me like she just crushed it out of the park, and they're all crestfallen that she's gone.


----------



## MCHB

https://www.facebook.com/rather.awesome.indeed#
Bossman: "Mat, we have a dirty job for you tonight!"
Me: "Wicked! I love dirty jobs!"
Bossman: looks at my leadhand and just smiles.

...Yeah I may have had a wee bit to much coffee before work. :grin2:


----------



## nubly

This is the first place I've worked at that they don't let you work a little bit off hours.


----------



## SofaKing

They expect too much of me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

:cry I already miss her.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> :cry I already miss her.


Aww! Your coworker friend retired, eh?


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aww! Your coworker friend retired, eh?


Her last day is tomorrow, but I don't work with her anymore.


----------



## MobiusX

I LOVE not working, it's an amazing feeling, it's like I am alive for the first time in a long time, I don't even want to go back.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think I need to look at teaching guitar full time. I think I may well be done with retail stores and warehouses and all that ****, I'm not sure I can do it again. I don't have any post secondary schooling so it seems the best most practical option


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight was so long, glad I survived.


----------



## komorikun

Another interview today. Thought it was odd that it was at a coffee shop and not the office. I asked them why and apparently someone is getting the axe, so they are doing the interviews on the down low. :sus


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Another interview today. Thought it was odd that it was at a coffee shop and not the office. I asked them why and apparently someone is getting the axe, so they are doing the interviews on the down low. :sus


----------



## MCHB

10 hours of steady welding...and for at least 6 of it I had a Miley Sirus song stuck in my head. Vert da ferk?!


----------



## Kevin001

They really want me full time but I'm not working every weekend. Plus transportation issue.


----------



## MCHB

Payday! Sweet paycheck, how I missed thee!


----------



## Zozulya

It annoys me when people mentions me all the time in the planning /task manager application, even when in the task there is only two persons assigned in a task, often a manager and myself. I'll get notified because i am assigned in the task anyways. It is like telling my/your name before each sentence when discussing face to face, even casually.
My boss does the latter all the time probably he knows it will piss me off - a part of the micro-agressions package, or he has some issues too.


----------



## Nyla

I finally got my first job (on my own) and with a really awesome boss! Say hello to a new PA :nerd:

Finally, no more applying for an endless amount of jobs and never hearing back from them!


----------



## MCHB

Nyla said:


> I finally got my first job (on my own) and with a really awesome boss! Say hello to a new PA :nerd:
> 
> Finally, no more applying for an endless amount of jobs and never hearing back from them!


Awesomeness! Congrats!:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Work is going to be so long tomorrow...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to find more options for getting to work.


----------



## JH1983

I quit my construction job on Tuesday and I start CDL school tomorrow. It's six weeks plus a two month internship right after. If all goes well I should be able to land a $40-50/year truck driving job before the year is over. Hopefully never have to work for minimum wage again.


----------



## MCHB

Mugged Peewee Herman for his workboots. Aren't they spectacular? :lol


----------



## Crisigv

Tomorrow is going to be a long day


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a long day


Good luck, my friend!

May the force be with you. Or something. :lol :wink


----------



## Kevin001

Manager told me my produce scans were really low and I need to improve.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I don't hear anything by tomorrow about EI I'll have to call them & ask because I need to know either way what's going on


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Manager told me my produce scans were really low and I need to improve.


What does that mean? You mistook one vegetable for another one?


----------



## Crisigv

Girl at work told me I'm gorgeous and I'm what guys want. She said I should try online dating. Mmmm...no thanks and liar.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> Girl at work told me I'm gorgeous and I'm what guys want. She said I should try online dating. Mmmm...no thanks and liar.


Online dating is useless for a painfully shy person. I have tried it in the past and it was a complete waste of time. Don't bother with it. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> What does that mean? You mistook one vegetable for another one?


Haha aww you're so cute. No they want you to scan the label/tag on the produce instead of punching in the number. The issue is most people have their stuff tied already in a bag and I don't want to bust open their bag......and sometimes the tag takes forever to scan or won't scan so I'm wasting time.....and they want you to scan as fast as possible so scanning the tags take longer making your scan/tender rate go down.....so kinda stupid but whatever.


----------



## MCHB

"10 000 trillion billion miles of weld on the box, 10 000 trillion billion miles of weld..." --My brain at work today.


----------



## Kevin001

Woman got stuck under a table last night....she didn't even know how she got under the table...weird.


----------



## MCHB

All right! 33C outside and I'ma go weld in about an hour! It's not completely awful once one gets a nice ambient sweat going...that's when it becomes moist and mildly smelly however oddly cozy at the same time! Like a hug that makes dehydrated people woozy!


----------



## SofaKing

Just survive until you're ready to retire, early.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Woman at work said she caught her 6yr old grandson watching twerk videos. :laugh:


----------



## nubly

One of my side jobs doesn't know when the project will start and IT is taking too long to help me with the VPN on the other side job. I feel like I'm losing out on money.


----------



## Fever Dream

My boss needs to learn how to make up his mind. 
Just sometimes, maybe. That would be nice. I mean, there's flexibility, and then there's just plain indecisivness.


----------



## MCHB

...yeah. I kinda knew this would happen once they found out, "Oh...he can do nice welds!" I shoulda just butchered everything and played durm, but nooooooooooo. I've spent two weeks drawing lines with a tethered metal dispenser.


----------



## SofaKing

MCHB said:


> ...yeah. I kinda knew this would happen once they found out, "Oh...he can do nice welds!" I shoulda just butchered everything and played durm, but nooooooooooo. I've spent two weeks drawing lines with a tethered metal dispenser.


Punished for good performance? I know this well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Me and my coworker was flirting with 19yr old girl tonight. It was fun.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> Girl at work told me I'm gorgeous and I'm what guys want. She said I should try online dating. Mmmm...no thanks and liar.


She's not lying


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need my damned EI & a job interview asap.

Also, I may have been fired but it's clear the drama that was brewing before that is coming to a head having spoken with my ex-coworker


----------



## Kevin001

I pray work goes well, hope they don't say I'm messing up or anything....ugh.


----------



## MCHB

Rigging up and flawlessly flipping obnoxiously large steel objects with the overhead crane still makes me feel like a 5 year old playing with meccano lol. It's awesome, especially with the wireless controller and having two trolleys on one bridge. I'm spoiled! :3


----------



## TryingMara

The weekends are never long enough. It's only Saturday and already I'm worrying about Monday.


----------



## Nyla

MCHB said:


> Awesomeness! Congrats!:grin2:


Aaaaannnddd, I've lost it. :serious: They found someone more suited to the job but thanks anyway, lol. Back to job searching I go... *cries*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to make a good go of job applications tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

Job just called me I didn't answer, no way I'm going in this early.


----------



## Sabk

I got another potential work contact yesterday. I just hope the person who will give it to me doesn't forget. 
I want to remind her yet don't want to impose or appear demanding. 
Bleh. I just have to get over it and ask her again. Just in case.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk

Myosr said:


> You'll appear fine. )


I'll do it. Just...bleh.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Saw an employee from my other job today at the store...it was awkward because this guy is the director of surveillance.....we didn't really acknowledge each other...weird.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need at least one interview this week


----------



## MCHB

Tonight at work a little after 5pm I put a fresh roll of wire on my machine. A little bit after 1:00am I ran out and put another roll on..."But Mat, what does that mean?" Tonight I burned over 33lbs of flux cored wire lol.


----------



## Sabk

I've been slipping. I missed 2 lessons of my online course and I barely glanced at the additional reading.
I should probably complete the damn course. I already added it to my resume, lol.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't believe this is taking so long. They had better not say no after all of this time


----------



## Crisigv

It was so hard to not burst into tears and have a meltdown at work tonight.


----------



## Sabk

Uphill battle fighting against wanting to take a break...tedious work makes me irritable. But this is necessary.
I don't even want to delve into the other thoughts that pop up when I'm not mentally challenged. Not happy thoughts whatsoever.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara

How is it that things are actually getting worse? How is that even possible? 

Always feel I'm on the outside. Feel like I'm back in school.


----------



## Crisigv

Work is boring.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm hope the new guy starts tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Waiting on confirmation of an interview for Tuesday morning


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Waiting on confirmation of an interview for Tuesday morning


Good luck bro .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Good luck bro .


Thanks man


----------



## Crisigv

I don't mind closing the store, but when it's a few days in a row I feel trapped. At least working in the morning you still have an evening. When I start at 1, I wake up later and then my entire day is work.


----------



## BrokeTech

Crisigv said:


> I don't mind closing the store, but when it's a few days in a row I feel trapped. At least working in the morning you still have an evening. When I start at 1, I wake up later and then my entire day is work.


That's how I felt when I worked 2nd shift at any job, like 3-11pm. It's one of the reasons I refuse to consider any job that doesn't basically have standard daytime hours. I don't want to feel like all I do is wake up-->go to work-->go home-->sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

Manager told me the GM said I need to smile more.......hmmk. I'm already trying my best.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's an email to be sent out


----------



## BrokeTech

Took off work today--"long weekend" that I'm sure is going to end too soon. Wish I had something better to do than be on this site, lol.


----------



## Sabk

I went to see someone today for job. Didn't work out. I'm not as bummed out about it as I thought I'd be. But I'm contemplating a different approach to my career. I don't know if it's the right thing to do. 
Go straight for the dream career and suffer through the uncertainty of getting a job? Considering how tough it is to get into the design field here. Competition is pretty fierce.
Or go for the stable option and slowly get into the dream career, first as a hobby then as something more? 
I dunno.


----------



## nubly

You may be the trainer but you're wrong with these two records.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have interviews setup for Tuesday & Wednesday next week. It's good that I've got them but at the same time I don't want to go through the process or back to the daily grind no matter how much I need to. We do what must though, we do what we must


----------



## komorikun

I forgot to set my alarm clock. Oops. I went to bed relatively early and had my cup of coffee and banana all ready to go. Was supposed to wake up around 7:40am. I woke up at 9:00am and it takes me 50-60 minutes to get there.

Then on top of that there was an accident on the freeway, so my bus was sitting in traffic for a long time. I missed my connecting bus by 10 seconds. The light had just turned green. And the connecting bus only comes once every 30 minutes. The damn bus driver wouldn't open the door even though I was waving my hand and bus card at him. 

Actually this happened a few days ago too. Luckily I woke up at 7:40am that time.


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes I feel like I'm barely hanging on to my jobs.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm barely hanging on to my jobs.


Lately, I'm having that very same crisis of confidence despite getting a very flattering performance review.

i always think that I'm out of the loop and therefore immediately and imminently expendable.


----------



## cmed

Me this morning: I'll start working at 9. Okay, maybe 10. Nah, I'll get started at 11. Alright seriously, definitely 12.

Who am I kidding? I'll just wait until the angry emails start coming in.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It would be nice to hear back from one or two of the closer places I've applied at


----------



## SofaKing

Canadian Brotha said:


> It would be nice to hear back from one or two of the closer places I've applied at


Pulling for you, man.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SofaKing said:


> Pulling for you, man.


Thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Talked to my coworker a little about her faith .


----------



## komorikun

The older fat lady (55 maybe) that sits next to me has a sandwich everyday for lunch....and a big bag of Cheetos. Impressive. Never seen someone eat Cheetos for lunch everyday.


----------



## Excaliber

komorikun said:


> The older fat lady (55 maybe) that sits next to me has a sandwich everyday for lunch....and a big bag of Cheetos. Impressive. Never seen someone eat Cheetos for lunch everyday.


My coworker has a pop and a big chip bag at his desk every morning, that is his breakfast, must be really healthy.


----------



## Kevin001

Tomorrow I go into work super early, never been in that early. Shouldn't be that many people though.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Tomorrow I go into work super early, never been in that early. Shouldn't be that many people though.


Maybe only old people go gambling in the mornings, no? That should make doing security easier.

Or true addicts that have been up all night?


----------



## komorikun

Excaliber said:


> My coworker has a pop and a big chip bag at his desk every morning, that is his breakfast, must be really healthy.


I can see a small bag maybe but a big bag!!?? OMG. Is he obese?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Maybe only old people go gambling in the mornings, no? That should make doing security easier.
> 
> Or true addicts that have been up all night?


:fall.....For some reason I thought by now you would know what days I work at the casino.

I work at the store tomorrow .


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> :fall.....For some reason I thought by now you would know what days I work at the casino.
> 
> I work at the store tomorrow .


I can't keep track of this stuff. I have enough trouble trying to remember to set my alarm clock for work......

The supermarket, okay. Store is such a general word.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was rang today about my employment insurance, grilled slightly about how I lost my job and then told that I'll be approved so that's nice


----------



## Excaliber

komorikun said:


> I can see a small bag maybe but a big bag!!?? OMG. Is he obese?


Yeah a big bag every day! Cheetos, Doritos, Ruffles etc, hes bigger than me but not what I would call obese. Sometimes when hes not looking I'll take a couple... but beware when you get caught :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

...I grow weary of chasing down and cleaning up other people's chit!


----------



## millenniumman75

MCHB said:


> ...I grow weary of chasing down and cleaning up other people's chit!


True dat!


----------



## Kevin001

Had to escort this drunk guy to his room. He was a mess.


----------



## komorikun

I set my alarm clock just now. :idea


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I set my alarm clock just now. :idea


Good lol


----------



## MCHB

millenniumman75 said:


> True dat!


...Also the place I work needs to hire someone with OCD to organize the yard. We have a sea of steel that is a chaotic disorganization of different jobs....but I did get to "sort of" do some Millwrighting today, so yay! I say sort of because my boss said I'd have everything I needed but I knew it was to good to be true!

Er...today was so frustrating that it was comical.

7/8" x 3" bolts - missing; presumed dead.
Bearing pillow blocks - slotted for 3/4" bolts (like the rest of the head ends), not 7/8"
If the drawing is wrong and it does get 3/4" bolts, someone gets to gouge off the 2 1/2" thick tapped bearing mounting plates and replace them with ones drilled and tapped for 3/4" NC... 
If they sent us the wrong stuff or there are other bearings at the paint shop which are the right size it's simply a matter of taking the bearings off the shaft and yeah.
Motor - off site at a paint shop apparently (though I have the pretty blue reducer gear box to go along with it. wtf?!)
key for reducer shaft to sprocket - should be 7/8 to 3/4, but is 7/8" square...

...they also gave me two helpers, then pulled one away to help elsewhere...talk about exposure therapy lol...figuring out what I need to do while trying to find chit and directing someone else on what I want them to do...

Yeah we basically went as far as we could then halfway through the shift went to work on other stuff.

Also last week they made me the go to guy on our shift if anyone has questions pertaining to weld procedures.

...And I've only been with them for a month. :serious:


----------



## unemployment simulator

really hoping I get a call back regarding a job I just went to a job agency about. if it works out then I might be doing a lot of overtime which is fine by me, I need to earn more money then what this 9-5 is paying. so I see this as a stepping stone, if I put in a lot of overtime then my employer will realise I am keen to work there, then hopefully extend my contract and raise the pay slightly in line with what permanent staff get. that would be the plan anyway...


----------



## Kevin001

Might get to work with the new guy today.


----------



## Kevin001

Was trying to be cool and brave and made a comment to my coworker......its was kinda rude....ugh. It was an accident though.....I'm so awkward and I'm always saying something wrong.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they know I took PTO and don't call me.


----------



## IcedOver

Anybody deal with this word on a nearly daily basis, and say it themselves?

*"JAGITMYEMAIL?"*


----------



## BrokeTech

TGI(A)F. Only thing better is Friday afternoon at 4pm when I get off work.


----------



## Kevin001

I forgot about 4th of July pay. :grin2:


----------



## komorikun

Wasted a few minutes (half an hour maybe?) by shooting the bull a bit with the 2 women that sit near me. The early 30s super sarcastic, smart aleck who is training me and the mid 50s obese lesbian (Cheetos eater). Actually the Cheetos eater is pretty cool. I like her. So far I've counted at least 3 lesbians at my new company.

The women in the huge room I'm in are all real into their pets. Constant conversation concerning their dogs and cats. Little dog statues, dog photos, one lady has a jacket or long sleeved shirt that has a kitty on the back of it and she has a sign on her cubicle wall that says:


----------



## unemployment simulator

unemployment simulator said:


> really hoping I get a call back regarding a job I just went to a job agency about. if it works out then I might be doing a lot of overtime which is fine by me, I need to earn more money then what this 9-5 is paying. so I see this as a stepping stone, if I put in a lot of overtime then my employer will realise I am keen to work there, then hopefully extend my contract and raise the pay slightly in line with what permanent staff get. that would be the plan anyway...


turns out I didn't. I am learning that some agencies are pretty useless, emailed several times, no response. at least have the decency to tell me I don't have the job!


----------



## Kevin001

I gotta go to work super early tomorrow. I'm going to be so tired but whatever.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm starting to dislike working alone so often.


----------



## cmed

I go through phases of being really motivated and putting in 16 hour days to phases of not even wanting to check my inbox. The latter describes my state lately.


----------



## SofaKing

cmed said:


> I go through phases of being really motivated and putting in 16 hour days to phases of not even wanting to check my inbox. The latter describes my state lately.


Same...when I believe in what I'm doing, I'll gladly work hours on end, otherwise I struggle.


----------



## komorikun

I started work on July 5th, Wednesday. The company gave everyone Monday and Tuesday off for the July 4th holiday. Paid holiday. I thought I wouldn't see any of that since I started after the holiday.

Got my first paycheck a couple days ago. They did direct deposit into my bank account. Thought it was a little higher than expected. So yesterday I get the pay stub. They actually paid me for Monday and Tuesday!!! It's a miracle.


----------



## MCHB

Me: *whips out graphing calculator to convert measurements from inches to feet and inches as my 100 foot tape is deligated in feet*

Welder I'm working with: *watching the calculator screen blankly* I have no idea what you just did...


----------



## MCHB

Also...

Things that make me happy: being able to use my grandpa's old 100' tape measure at work. Sears branded, metal casing and made in the U.S.A. On the side it has "C. Billings" that he applied with an oldschool label maker. Vintage tape that's probably older than me being used for what it's designed for? I think he'd approve.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I started work on July 5th, Wednesday. The company gave everyone Monday and Tuesday off for the July 4th holiday. Paid holiday. I thought I wouldn't see any of that since I just started.
> 
> Got my first paycheck a couple days ago. They did direct deposit into my bank account. Thought it was a little higher than expected. So yesterday I get the pay stub. They actually paid me for Monday and Tuesday!!! It's a miracle.


:clap

Getting paid on off days must be nice.


----------



## Kevin001

I messed up on a WIC check, might cost the store money...ugh.


----------



## komorikun

That **** hole tiny company I worked at for 2 weeks didn't even pay me for Memorial Day even though they were supposed to. I started the week before Memorial Day and they fired me on the Friday (morning) after Memorial Day. Didn't pay me for Friday either. So I only worked there for a total of a little more than 8 days. 

The owner was some shady older Indian (early 60s maybe) who could barely use a computer. At least he gave me the whole pay on Friday and didn't make me wait 2 weeks. But when I asked how many hours it would be, he said some bull**** that it was up to his outside accountant (who took care of payroll). Such a liar.

I knew it was going to be bad from the start. He introduced me to the 2 engineers and another guy, saying they had been there for like 10 years or something. But the 2 people that work at the front were a revolving door. Most only lasted a few months to a year. Either fired or quit. He felt that it was unfair to him. hahahahaha....That's what you get when you pay very little and give no benefits to your employees. No one is going to stick around for that ****.


----------



## Kevin001

Manager at work said if he sees cell phones out he will take them until the end of the shift. 

What is this...high school? :haha


----------



## komorikun

Oh yes. As I mentioned before on the forum, white women can sense that there is something off about me and are mildly creeped out by me. Especially when looking for rooms to rent (roommate situation) and with job interviews. Men and foreigners (both sexes) don't seem to notice that I'm odd as much. 

So the person who interviewed me for this latest job is an Asian American woman. The HR lady was there too (white woman).


----------



## BrokeTech

komorikun said:


> Oh yes. As I mentioned before on the forum, white women can sense that there is something off about me and are mildly creeped out by me. Especially when looking for rooms to rent (roommate situation) and with job interviews. Men and foreigners (both sexes) don't seem to notice that I'm odd as much.
> 
> So the person who interviewed me for this latest job is an Asian American woman. The HR lady was there too (white woman).


This probably was not meant to be funny, but it is, lol (hope that doesn't bother you). I have not seen enough of your past posts, but I'm guessing you're not white?


----------



## komorikun

BrokeTech said:


> This probably was not meant to be funny, but it is, lol (hope that doesn't bother you). I have not seen enough of your past posts, but I'm guessing you're not white?


I am white.


----------



## BrokeTech

komorikun said:


> I am white.


Huh. That's really interesting that other groups of people don't see you as odd as much.


----------



## TryingMara

I've reached a new low where I actually wish I was at work to distract from the pain.


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> That **** hole tiny company I worked at for 2 weeks *didn't even pay me for Memorial Day even though they were supposed to.* I started the week before Memorial Day and they fired me on the Friday (morning) after Memorial Day. Didn't pay me for Friday either. So I only worked there for a total of a little more than 8 days.
> 
> The owner was some shady older Indian (early 60s maybe) who could barely use a computer. At least he gave me the whole pay on Friday and didn't make me wait 2 weeks. But when I asked how many hours it would be, he said some bull**** that it was up to his outside accountant (who took care of payroll). Such a liar.
> 
> I knew it was going to be bad from the start. He introduced me to the 2 engineers and another guy, saying they had been there for like 10 years or something. But the 2 people that work at the front were a revolving door. Most only lasted a few months to a year. Either fired or quit. He felt that it was unfair to him. hahahahaha....That's what you get when you pay very little and give no benefits to your employees. No one is going to stick around for that ****.


Isn't it after 3 months when companies are supposed to pay national holidays?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got a message for some night shift job I applied for. I'll ring in the morning to see what the score is


----------



## nubly

My second job finally starts today. But they aren't training us until tmorrow so I guess we'll be starting on Wed


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It wasn't a position I could take due to my lack of a vehicle/driving but she said I have a good resume and to look on their site for other openings which was nice to hear


----------



## Kevin001

Turned down a gay guy from coming into the casino....he had some really short shorts on....couldn't allow.....well I could but didn't. Just too much IMO.


----------



## MCHB

Ugh.

Just ugh.


----------



## Nyla

Just landed another job after not hearing back from that previous employer and this pay's a lot higher too!!!


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I might have issues getting to work next week...ugh.



Nyla said:


> Just landed another job after not hearing back from that previous employer and this pay's a lot higher too!!!


Congrats


----------



## Sabk

Things are slow. That's all there is to it. I should put the job search out of my mind for a couple of days, or I'll get down on myself again.


----------



## Nyla

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like I might have issues getting to work next week...ugh.
> 
> Congrats


Thanks, Kevin! Why the issues though?


----------



## Kevin001

Nyla said:


> Thanks, Kevin! Why the issues though?


Sister has a lot going on at school and will need the car so.


----------



## MCHB

Hot tip! If you decide to change the sprockets on the final unit, change the *****ing drawing first ffs so I don't have to take the entire damn shaft apart! It's always the big ****ers too...it can't be a small shaft noooooooooooooooo! It has to be the 4 7/16" diameter one with the **** off large pillow blocks! >_<


----------



## Kevin001

I feel so stagnant at work.


----------



## MCHB

So when I'm focused on the work and enjoying it my anxiety seems to vanish...well, Millwrighting has moments where it's just one big d*ck joke lol; some personal gems include:

"Stick it in the hole!" 
"I'm gonna beat it off..." 
"You take the loose one...I'ma take the tight one because that's how I roll!" (referring to the taper and mating sprocket)
"Take the horsec-ck and run it around the rim a few times!"

...yeah...the kid that was helping me damn near herniated from laughter a few times. It was priceless!


----------



## nubly

I hate it when doctors make up their own diagnoses.


----------



## nubly

New job is offering OT but the max is only 36hours for the month. Wish it were more but I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm invisible at work too....it's all I have left and even that is lacking in fulfillment.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I wish I had worked retail as a teenager, even just part-time for six months or something.

I'm learning now that all experience is valuable...


----------



## Kevin001

I hope the schedule doesn't have me working early again next Saturday.


----------



## nubly

nubly said:


> New job is offering OT but the max is only 36hours for the month. Wish it were more but I guess that's better than nothing.


Damn they just took it away. My boss said it was given to me in error because it's not open to new hires.


----------



## SofaKing

A coworker passed by on way out and said..."See you Monday!"

Me: Yup!

Inner Me: Maybe


----------



## SilentLyric

so happy we have the day off tomorrow. haven't had a two day weekend in forever. I can't believe I'm this excited over two ****ing days. lol.


----------



## BrokeTech

leaf in the wind said:


> I wish I had worked retail as a teenager, even just part-time for six months or something.
> 
> I'm learning now that all experience is valuable...


So true.


----------



## Kevin001

2 customers gave me good feedback and I got "recognized" today at work.


----------



## komorikun

One lady in my department has long grey/white hair. I thought maybe she was in her late 40s or early 50s. Didn't really get a good look at her face, so I just assumed cause of the hair. She wears big glasses, so can't se her eyes very well. Glasses often hide age. She has huge tattoos on the back of her calves. Thought she was an old hippy type or something. 

Lately she has been answering the phone a lot and her voice sounds much younger than a 50 year old. I also overheard a couple weeks ago her talking about her female partner. Then today she was talking about her kid. And she said something about 20th anniversary of her high school graduation. So she must be under 40!! But completely grey/white hair. Weird. Got a better look of the face today and definitely doesn't have a 50 year old's face.


----------



## MCHB

Not a bad end to a 50 hour week!


----------



## Kevin001

Customer saved me today, forget to give her back $30 good thing she reminded me....phew.


----------



## BrokeTech

komorikun said:


> One lady in my department has long grey/white hair. I thought maybe she was in her late 40s or early 50s. Didn't really get a good look at her face, so I just assumed cause of the hair. She wears big glasses, so can't se her eyes very well. Glasses often hide age. She has huge tattoos on the back of her calves. Thought she was an old hippy type or something.
> 
> Lately she has been answering the phone a lot and her voice sounds much younger than a 50 year old. I also overheard a couple weeks ago her talking about her female partner. Then today she was talking about her kid. And she said something about 20th anniversary of her high school graduation. So she must be under 40!! But completely grey/white hair. Weird. Got a better look of the face today and definitely doesn't have a 50 year old's face.


I was just talking about gray hair and age on another forum with a woman. She said one of her sisters went gray in her 20s. I hit 34 or 35 and started getting gray hair. I'm thinking I will be completely gray in my early 40s. I look very young otherwise, though, like I'm short with an "innocent"-looking face and people always think I'm in my 20s. So, the hair thing is going to be interesting.


----------



## 8888

July is nearly over and I didn't use up all my free July eBay listings so I relisted things that I honestly don't think will sell but since I don't pay unless it sells I thought why not. If one of these items sells I'll be happy.


----------



## komorikun

BrokeTech said:


> I was just talking about gray hair and age on another forum with a woman. She said one of her sisters went gray in her 20s. I hit 34 or 35 and started getting gray hair. I'm thinking I will be completely gray in my early 40s. I look very young otherwise, though, like I'm short with an "innocent"-looking face and people always think I'm in my 20s. So, the hair thing is going to be interesting.


I believe normally it takes 15-20 years from the start of a few random strands of grey to go completely gray. So you probably won't be completely grey till 55.


----------



## Crisigv

At least I won't be alone at work tomorrow night. Sometimes I feel like I am going crazy being there alone. Maybe I'm the reason why the mall isn't so busy. Maybe people can sense that I'm the lonely, crazy lady who works at the kitchen store.


----------



## Kevin001

Got locked out of my work account....ugh.


----------



## gamerguy13

Anyone a fan of workplace romances? Apparently there's a guy that works in a different department crushing on me. And I don't know what to do about it. He's cute but he's really shy around me. I would make the first move but i'm stuck. My whole dilemma stems from me constantly having a wall up and being afraid to let people in because I'm afraid to expose my vulnerability. *sighs* le struggles


----------



## gamerguy13

Watching security cams from the night before...wonderfully boring.


----------



## BrokeTech

So, my co-worker finally got up the nerve to ask our boss for more hours. This co-worker is the one who deals with all the customers when she is at work, and if she's not there me and the other weirdo co-worker have to deal with customers. We're tech people, so we don't want to communicate with people unless it's through the screen of an electronic device, basically. I had been dying for my co-worker to finally talk to our boss about working more hours, and she finally does and he basically said no. Gawd, I can't even believe it. Every time I mentioned it to him, he seemed like he'd be okay with it.


----------



## Kevin001

Got this older lady's number now she wants to go to church with me on Sunday....hmm.


----------



## komorikun

Really bites that most jobs don't pay for lunchtime. They really should. If not they should provide free lunches. 

I guess I got lucky at my last job. I was there 9:30am-5:30pm and took an hour long lunch.


----------



## Sabk

Awkward. Nervous. 

We'll see.😑


----------



## Sabk

Myosr said:


> *silent thought-prayers & youcandoits*


Thank you &#128578;


----------



## MCHB

There's always that one bearing that...uh....brings out my colorful side!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should apply to be a teacher there


----------



## Kevin001

New manager seems nice. I'm sure he is around the same age as me though. Always weird seeing people my age making tons more money than me. Like I should be making way more money at 26 but it is what it is for now. Not all about money but still searching.


----------



## Crisigv

I tried to put in a light bulb, but got scared. I'm useless.


----------



## Crisigv

New keyholder at work has decided that she's unable to be a keyholder. It never ends. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001

Guest wanted to tip me so bad....I was like don't I'll get fired lol.


----------



## ShadowOne

i hope i can just program uninterrupted for a few days. could use that


----------



## MCHB

I hate engineers.

...especially incompetent ones.

...though they backpedal quick when they're wrong...

...yeah, I kinda lost my **** on the guy...

...though I appologized for it because Canadian and all.


----------



## Kevin001

I got a feeling I'm going to be outside today. I don't "fill" out my shirt like I used to, speaking of that need to bring it home to wash it.


----------



## gamerguy13

Must...have...food..:|


----------



## a degree of freedom

****ing magic ... please explain to me what the hell I just did because now I have to do it again

*1 )* Digitize 8x flight bus current transient waveform
*2 )* Align 8x flight bus current transient data with given 12x EM bus transient

Ok, but how do you get the non-converter offset load?

*3 )* Take the 12x EM converter load waveform's steady state current, assume voltage rail is stiff, and so multiply by DC voltage to get steady state converter output power
*4 )* Now, take the 12x EM converter bus current transient waveform's steady state current, and multiply by the bus voltage less that same current multiplied by the cabling resistance. This is the input power.
*5 )* Subtract the 12x EM converter output power from the input power. This is all power dissipated otherwise.
*6 )* Derive the bias voltage loss per 1x board by multiplying the bias voltages by their known currents.
*7 )* Assume the bias supplies are 80% efficient, and so divide the board loss by 0.8 to get the system bias dissipation per 1x board. Multiply this by 4 and subtract the result from the 12x EM bias losses to estimate non-converter losses for an 8x case.
*8 )* Repeat step 4 for the 8x input current waveform to get the 8x input power, then subtract the 8x non-converter losses. Now you have 8x converter input power (output power + conversion loss).
*9 )* Take the steady-state 8x converter input power and use the quadratic efficiency curve fit previously derived for this converter with this input voltage. You now have the converter steady-state output current for the 8x case.
*10 )* Take the 12x output current waveform data, subtract the 12x output current steady-state current, subtract the simulated baseline o-board current transient waveform (previously aligned and interpolated), and also subtract 12x m-board worth of induced delta o-board current waveform. This is 12x the m-board current waveform.
*11 )* Scale the 12x m-board current by 8/12. This is the 8x m-board current waveform.
*12 )* Take the 8x m-board current waveform, add the o-board baseline, add 8x worth of induced delta o-board current waveform, and add the 8x steady-state load current. Congrats, you now have the 8x converter load current waveform estimated.

Jesus...










Well, get to it senkora


----------



## Kevin001

Some guy was like you got the best job ever. All you do is walk around and look at booty all day. I was like oooooooook.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> I tried to put in a light bulb, but got scared. I'm useless.


You gave it a good try. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to go full time but the worry about not a ride one week troubles me. Don't want to be put in a bind. Plus I believe God wants me to be flexible. Idk though if I can get "reliable" transportation I might go for it.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> You gave it a good try. Nothing wrong with that.


Oh I ended up doing them all.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Oh I ended up doing good them all.


Awesome. :clap


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Awesome. :clap


Yeah, that was one of many fears I still need to face. I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Kevin001

They short me on my pay today.....hmm.


----------



## Spawn

work is the cousin of death


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, that was one of many fears I still need to face. I have a lot of work to do.


But you did it.  

Baby steps and you'll get there.


----------



## BrokeTech

So, I'm writing ads that are actually going to be played on the radio this month and next month for my job. One has already been approved. Not that anyone listens to the radio anymore, I think it's silly that my boss is paying $2000 for radio spots. But still, it's cool and something new for my resume. 

Meanwhile, my co-worker continues to find excuses not to be at work or to leave early. This is a several-times-a-week thing with her. She says she wants to work there full time and then does stuff like this every other day.


----------



## TryingMara

Any chance things could get better instead of worse and more uncomfortable? Can we bond over this?


----------



## komorikun

Yesterday, I told my roommate I'm moving out the end of the month. He should be able to find someone since the school year is starting in September at the local university. So plenty of students are looking for housing. Plus people moving here since people like to move in summertime. 

The commute is just too much for me. Takes an hour by bus. Have to take 2 buses. Just to go 7 miles. By car it would be 20 minutes. 

Wish I could have found a job in downtown. All the buses go there, including express buses that go right on the freeway. Buses on that route come every 10-15 minutes during rush hour. Would take only 20 minutes to get downtown. 

Having to take 2 buses is such a pain because the 2nd bus to get to work only comes once every 30 minutes and it is not express. Not a super popular route. So if the first bus is more than 10 minutes late, I miss the 2nd bus. Which happened today. Today was so bad. It took me 90 minutes to get to work. Bus was running late and when it finally passed by it didn't stop since it was full. Sucks.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Yesterday, I told my roommate I'm moving out the end of the month. He should be able to find someone since the school year is starting in September at the local university. So plenty of students are looking for housing. Plus people moving here since people like to move in summertime.
> 
> The commute is just too much for me. Takes an hour by bus. Have to take 2 buses. Just to go 7 miles. By car it would be 20 minutes.
> 
> Wish I could have found a job in downtown. All the buses go there, including express buses that go right on the freeway. Buses on that route come every 10-15 minutes during rush hour. Would take only 20 minutes to get downtown.
> 
> Having to take 2 buses is such a pain because the 2nd bus to get to work only comes once every 30 minutes and it is not express. Not a super popular route. So if the first bus is more than 10 minutes late, I miss the 2nd bus. Which happened today. Today was so bad. It took me 90 minutes to get to work. Bus was running late and when it finally passed by it didn't stop since it was full. Sucks.


Yeah he'll find someone. Glad you're moving closer .


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Having to take 2 buses is such a pain because the 2nd bus to get to work only comes once every 30 minutes and it is not express. Not a super popular route. So if the first bus is more than 10 minutes late, I miss the 2nd bus. Which happened today. Today was so bad. It took me 90 minutes to get to work. Bus was running late and when it finally passed by it didn't stop since it was full. Sucks.


 What happens when you have that kind of delay? Were you late for work or do you actually plan so delays don't make you late?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What happens when you have that kind of delay? Were you late for work or do you actually plan so delays don't make you late?


Yes, I was late for work. They are pretty loose about it since we keep track of our time by clocking in/out on this program on our computer. I requested a late start but the latest they allow is 10am. Some people start at 7am and leave early. Today really sucked since they were having a big staff meeting in the conference room and the front door was locked. Luckily I have a FOB for it. I couldn't even get into the conference room since it was so packed. Wasn't the usual bi-monthly meeting. They were going over the benefits and new health insurance everyone is getting. So I just waited around at my desk hoping I wouldn't get into trouble.

The 1st bus I was supposed to take should have gotten me to my transfer point at around 9:05am. The 2nd bus arrives at 9:19am. So even if the 1st bus is over 10 minutes late, I should be able to get there in time. For the past month, I haven't had issues with this route (there is a 2nd less dependable route I can take). Usually I wait around for over 10 minutes for the 2nd bus. I should have arrived at around 9:45am. Instead I got there at 10:15am. I left the house at about 8:42am.


----------



## MCHB

Production manager told me where the freezie stash is. The purple ones are my favorite! :3

...I uh...might have a "minor" freezie addiction. 

Also got off early (11pm) to go in early tomorrow to work with an older mostly-retired guy that comes in every now and again....gonna impart me some wisdom or something! Can't wait to wake up at 5:15AM lol!


----------



## mt moyt

I'm about to start a 36 day job (end of august) that is 9 hrs a day excluding breaks with no off days. So i have to work 36 days straight, 63 hrs a week. 
the manager said she may be able to work in a couple of off days though, i really hope they do.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray today flies by.


----------



## MCHB

OMG 3 days off! :3


----------



## Kevin001

Manager says don't tell customers your line is closed its rude. Yeah but if you don't they will keep coming and you'll never be off. Ugh just gave me anxiety trying to get off and not say I'm close.


----------



## Kevin001

Work shouldn't be that bad today.....fingers crossed.


----------



## TryingMara

As usual, I've managed to make things uncomfortable.

It always stings to see the new employees settle in and become best friends with coworkers in a matter of minutes when I'm still struggling to connect and communicate after several years.


----------



## Kevin001

Meh I survived, couponers suck though.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Yesterday, I told my roommate I'm moving out the end of the month. He should be able to find someone since the school year is starting in September at the local university. So plenty of students are looking for housing. Plus people moving here since people like to move in summertime.
> 
> The commute is just too much for me. Takes an hour by bus. Have to take 2 buses. Just to go 7 miles. By car it would be 20 minutes.
> 
> .......


My roommate already found someone. That was very quick. Then again, he is not picky. Some female grad student (going to the same school as him) from out-of-state. She's only in town for a week until she returns in early September, so he is rushing her to do the tenant application and sign the forms, so that she can take over my part of the lease.


----------



## komorikun

Had a mildly awkward moment in the kitchen at work this morning. I ran into one of my coworkers who is in the same department/room as I am. I had heard that she lived with one of the girls who work the front desk reception (answering phone calls etc.) and that they lived near my workplace. So I wanted to get some info on rent in the area and stuff. Turns out they are married!!! Living in a small 2 bedroom. I did see them eating together at lunchtime a few times, but I just thought they were very close roommates or something, LOL.

So many lesbians at my company. At least one gay guy too but he doesn't work in my department. My department has 14 people in it (we are all in one big room except for 1 person). At least 3 out of the 14 are lesbians.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I'm not late...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight dragged so bad.


----------



## ShadowOne

i dont want to fricken shower..and force myself to sleep..and wake up early


----------



## komorikun

I always seem to miss things or make mistakes. Not used to having all my work products being reviewed. Reviewed by Ms. Sarcastic Smarty Pants. She is helpful but a lot of her explanations I just don't get. And it's embarrassing to try to clarify cause I get sarcastic remarks/jokes back at me. She says these things with a sort of blank stare and flat tone, then a witty sarcastic joke at the end. Never outright rude or disparaging but the implication is I'm an idiot if I don't get it.

So a lot of times I just pretend I understand her explanation.


----------



## MCHB

My work schedule makes no sense these days, lol. Have to be at work at 6am today...yay me!


----------



## BrokeTech

komorikun said:


> I always seem to miss things or make mistakes. Not used to having all my work products being reviewed. Reviewed by Ms. Sarcastic Smarty Pants. She is helpful but a lot of her explanations I just don't get. And it's embarrassing to try to clarify cause I get sarcastic remarks/jokes back at me. She says these things with a sort of blank stare and flat tone, then a witty sarcastic joke at the end. Never outright rude or disparaging but the implication is I'm an idiot if I don't get it.
> 
> So a lot of times I just pretend I understand her explanation.


Ugh, can't stand people like that. And sarcasm is just overrated, imo.


----------



## Kevin001

Old lady said I looked 12 today she was shocked when I said 26 lol.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Old lady said I looked 12 today she was shocked when I said 26 lol.


ahaha. something similar happened to me, too.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> ahaha. something similar happened to me, too.


:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

They paid me my money they shorted me last week and it seems like a little more.....yay.


----------



## Kevin001

Lady that does the scheduling quit, I pray that doesn't cause an issue for me.


----------



## Crisigv

It's not a myth, it actually happens. People do come to our store when they're opening up restaurants. I was there. Man they spent a lot of money. And went to another location to buy more, and we ordered more for them from our distribution. Wow.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray they don't have me closing.


----------



## MCHB

A solid surface.

Does anyone have a solid surface I can borrow?

I only need it for an hour.

Oh, and a bottle of scotch and a container of extra strength tylenol. 

That would be awesome.

Thanks.

Also Crisco. Because when you're being *****ed in the *** by co-workers that can't read a tape measure there's nothing that lubricates better!

...well, anti-sieze maybe...but it turns everything silver, so yeah...Crisco! 

I hate life.


----------



## Kevin001

So happy I have good/short hrs at the store this week...phew.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to put in my availability....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh job just called me....I didn't answer.


----------



## nubly

Ugh, I went through the records too fast so now they have me on hold until they review my work to see if I did it right. Meanwhile, all those records are sitting there being worked on by others, money that I won't see. I hope they finish reviewing my work tomorrow.


----------



## nubly

Kevin001 said:


> They paid me my money they shorted me last week and it seems like a little more.....yay.


Taxes.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to need a ride to work next week might have to ask that older lady if she can bring me but not trying to lead her on....hmm.


----------



## Crisigv

Nice having a car with air conditioning. Literally came out here to just idle and cool down. Probably going to sweat once I go back.


----------



## BrokeTech

Ugh. Not only do I have to go to work an hour early tomorrow morning...it's just going to be me and my weird co-worker until the store owner comes in. Damn, I talk about leaving SAS and everything, but I didn't have any plans on leaving _tomorrow_. So, if I don't show up here at all tomorrow evening, you can just assume my weirdo co-worker got me.

Gosh, why do I keep getting jobs where I'm left alone with potential serial killers from time to time?


----------



## BrokeTech

On second thought, may not come back here tomorrow regardless. :bash :roll


----------



## cinto

BrokeTech said:


> On second thought, may not come back here tomorrow regardless. :bash :roll


Stay, people need you.lol


----------



## Kevin001

Guest told me I look 18 tonight lol. I was like I'm 26 she said no way.


----------



## Kevin001

Texas people and their paper copy licenses.......we don't take them! Sorry.


----------



## Excaliber

Work has been brutally slow the last couple days, the new people keep getting first dibs so I'm stuck at work not able to go out, trying to keep my paperwork stashed up just so It looks like I'm busy when the boss comes around, probably knows it too.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh might of told on my coworker by accident.


----------



## komorikun

I puke in my mouth a little every time I see a job ad that says "rockstar blah blah blah." Who writes such bullcrap?

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/search/jjj?query=rockstar

Rockstar Personal Assistant/Household Manager needed ASAP! --$20/hour!

Creative Agency Seeks Rockstar Designer

Hyperion Public is looking for a rockstar DISHWASHER to join our family.

The most Chic Boutique in LA is in need of a part time assistant/retail rockstar!!


----------



## A Void Ant

I am shocked that my manager didn't approve my request to take the day off to see the eclipse. :no


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I puke in my mouth a little every time I see a job ad that says "rockstar blah blah blah." Who writes such bullcrap?
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/search/jjj?query=rockstar
> 
> Rockstar Personal Assistant/Household Manager needed ASAP! --$20/hour!
> 
> Creative Agency Seeks Rockstar Designer
> 
> Hyperion Public is looking for a rockstar DISHWASHER to join our family.
> 
> The most Chic Boutique in LA is in need of a part time assistant/retail rockstar!!


 You're not a ninja are you? :serious:


----------



## MCHB

LOL.

...And that's how today went.


----------



## Kevin001

I just know the schedule is going to be messed up.....just know it. Ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

I bet the manager has me down for Saturdays and Mondays just because I said I could work that next week. He probably thinks I can work those days every week. If I say I can't work those days and need to change it up weekly I'm sure they'll question me about my hrs at my other job and then I will be stuck. Because technically I have no ground to demand certain days weekly over there and if they ever ask for a schedule of my other job I'm screwed so idk.


----------



## Kevin001

Schedule seems to be fixed just hope everything is ok for Monday.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is going to be a long day just hope they fixed Monday.


----------



## Kevin001

Got a new t-shirt for work. Wearing it the next 8wks apparently.


----------



## cmed

Client: Can you send me the design in a way that I can edit the text later if I want to?

Me: Sure, what would you like to edit it with? Photoshop, Illustrator, something else?

Client: I don't have either of those. Can't you just make the text editable?

Me: Yes, but you'll need design software in order to edit it. Once I know what software you'll use I can prepare the files for it accordingly. 

Client: No I don't need to change the design, I just want to change the text. Can you make just the text editable without software?

Me: ...

:doh


----------



## Kevin001

I saw so many women just "out" there tonight. I'm like you want to turn his heart not his head baby. Find you a guy that you can bring home to mama not someone for one night. Just sad to see. 

Sidenote.......prostitutes always wear loose easy access clothes.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to see if I can get paid for those vacation hrs especially if I decide to put in my 2wks.


----------



## Kevin001

I got a small yearly raise today....so wasn't expecting it wow.


----------



## SilentLyric

i wonder if i will quit tomorrow or fridya before my new job monday...who am i kidding, ill probably quit after tomorrow.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Trying to close down the store and the 30th family of 5 or more has come in, at 9:30 to order the whole menu.


----------



## Kevin001

6 straight day working......hope it flies by.


----------



## Kevin001

I made it! Now 3 days off yay!


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my schedule will be messed up again.....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Schedule just got messed up again. I just had to call.....issues every week. Now I feel like they think I'm a problem and I'm giving them trouble by being annoying. Ugh.


----------



## feels

Anyone here work as a mail carrier? There's a bunch of openings for USPS nearby and I'm gonna try my damnedest to at least get an interview. I know you have to take an exam before all that tho. I dunno it seems like such nice job being on your own and ****. I'm sure there's stress like any job, but mostly just sounds like a dream. Make pretty decent money too. Also, would I get beefed???


----------



## Crisigv

Work sucks and it's going to suck even more for a while. I hate what I do.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I don't really enjoy work; but holy crap, I can't stop thinking about it. And this isn't the type of work that is stressful, or that you need to take home.
My night off, and I wish I was at work.
Most likely because this is all I have. Just a mindless labour job.


----------



## komorikun

Awkto Awktavious said:


> I don't really enjoy work; but holy crap, I can't stop thinking about it. And this isn't the type of work that is stressful, or that you need to take home.
> My night off, and I wish I was at work.
> Most likely because this is all I have. Just a mindless labour job.


Yes, I think I may have been dreaming about work. Or at least during the moments when I wake up in the middle of the night my mind was on work. Like "oh crap. I forgot to do this. I should have done that."


----------



## Kevin001

I hope everything goes well tomorrow especially with the schedule.


----------



## Crisigv

i hate my job


----------



## Crisigv

I'm so glad I have two days off in a row, after working 7 in a row. Say what you will about retail, it's so mentally exhausting having to talk to people so much. By the last couple days, I can't even fake it. "No, I don't give two ****s about your bloody spatula. I hate people.


----------



## Kevin001

Managers shouldn't curse at employees even if you're doing it playfully. Just not professional.


----------



## Grog

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz snort grunt zzzzzzzzzzzzzz grunt snort shuffle zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MCHB

laid off for about a month...the work's been tapering off through the past two weeks, so it isn't exactly a surprise. I'm not going to wait on them to call me back into work, but yeah. I'll be okay, it's just frustrating.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I seem to keep getting asked for interviews at 8am, a bit of a weird time for an interview. they seem to be completely inflexible too.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I'm not outside during the storm this week.


----------



## 8888

My Etsy shop had 93 visits this week but no sales. Went through shop statistics and discovered only 41 of the 93 people who visited more store reside in the US, so less than half. I don't currently ship internationally but thinking I should start that.


----------



## Kevin001

I was talking to a coworker about SH and how bad it is. Said she knows a girl who does it. Was tempted to tell my story but didn't.....phew.


----------



## nubly

They're finally allowing me to do overtime, but only 20 hours a week.


----------



## Kevin001

Some drunk fell out the wheelchair and threw up. He was gone.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure which is worse being at home with my mom or being at work....never thought I say that.


----------



## Kevin001

Girl just turned 21 and her friend said does she get a cake I was like she can get more than that lol. I mean't some birthday beads but it sounded so sexually lol.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm the one who is always getting screwed over, while everyone else is moving on with their lives or having fun. I get to work this Saturday almost all alone.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I have another job!

good news, full time as well and have to move in with family as it is a long way away from my flat. similar job to my last one working in a warehouse although I think I am working alone much more, which is great! 
it looks like I won't be on here much while in this job,

if you don't hear from me I wish you all the best.


----------



## MCHB

Work update: I got a call from my (former?) Boss today saying they have a big hydraulic job coming up within the next week or two so I could be back at work sooner than anticipated. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

:bash


----------



## Kevin001

My schedule will be messed up again just watch.


----------



## Kevin001

This chick at work was physically perfect.....like flawless. I was like impossible. Like a fine piece of art.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope today goes by fast....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't remember a busier day.....crazy.


----------



## cmed

Thanksgiving and Christmas are usually the only holidays I take off from working, but I'm making an exception for Labor Day this year. I need a break.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm wonder if the manager will finally talk to me today. Wonder what he wanted.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently I let on a woman that was using someone else's ID...wow. Not in trouble because manager said I did everything right but still. Ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope that meeting goes by fast.


----------



## Skeletra

Stopped by my job today to wish my boss a happy birthday. She told me something very messed up. They're closing 33 of 35 of the stores in our chain. It's just us and some other city in a mall now. She says we are doing fine and have nothing to worry about. Do we now? Really?
Yeah, I'm going to start sending applications around as often as I can.


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> Stopped by my job today to wish my boss a happy birthday. She told me something very messed up. They're closing 33 of 35 of the stores in our chain. It's just us and some other city in a mall now. She says we are doing fine and have nothing to worry about. Do we now? Really?
> Yeah, I'm going to start sending applications around as often as I can.


Thats 94% of the stores, something went bad. Not a good sign at all.


----------



## MCHB

Got another update from my boss; they're processing steel as it comes in but has assured me that once they get going again there is enough work to keep busy through to March (sawmill stuff mainly). Also said he'd call me again as soon as they're ready to start putting stuff together!


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the schedule isn't messed up.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I survive today.


----------



## Crisigv

Don't think I actually said anything yet, but I finally got promoted.


----------



## Kevin001

Worst work day ever....I was dripping all over the place...in front of customers.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Worst work day ever....I was dripping all over the place...in front of customers.


Dripping?


----------



## Karsten

Kevin001 said:


> Worst work day ever....I was dripping all over the place...in front of customers.


Did you atleast change your thong afterwards?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Dripping?





Karsten said:


> Did you atleast change your thong afterwards?


Nose I'm so sick right now. My anxiety was sky high. Imagine your cashier ringing you up and his nose is dripping everywhere....ugh. I barely survived.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Don't think I actually said anything yet, but I finally got promoted.


Awesome!!!!, congrats. 

Senior manager position or similar?


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Awesome!!!!, congrats.
> 
> Senior manager position or similar?


Assistant manager. My manager is also an area sales manager, so she is the boss of other managers. There are times when she is away, so more responsibilities have fallen on me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Assistant manager. My manager is also an area sales manager, so she is the boss of other managers. There are times when she is away, so more responsibilities have fallen on me.


Sounds like you did a good job in looking after the store (the times when you said you looked after the store on your own) and she has rewarded you for that. 

Able to work long hours would have helped too.


----------



## Crisigv

ANX1 said:


> Sounds like you did a good job in looking after the store (the times when you said you looked after the store on your own) and she has rewarded you for that.
> 
> Able to work long hours would have helped too.


Yeah, the one time being a loser has worked in my favour.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> Yeah, the one time being a loser has worked in my favour.


To me it looks like you have ambition and are a career driven woman. Many women out there like that. You go the extra yard.

With running a business you have to do similar hours outside normal hours a person would work (without seeing family sometimes). Highly stressful, but highly rewarding if run it right.

Basically there are other people out there in the world that go through similar each day.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

People say "get a job" as if it were easy to walk into a McDonald's and walk out with a position in five minutes. 

Crap. Even McDonald's doesn't want to hire me.


----------



## Kevin001

Leaning towards calling in tomorrow...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

No way I'm missing tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

My raise was smaller than I thought.....but I'm grateful.


----------



## unemployment simulator

i'm currently living in a b&b which was booked for a job working away from home. it's nice a nice little place but this wind tonight is crazy, got a constant howl at the window door to my right which is coming in off the sea that is about 200-300 metres away. I am hoping I can sleep through it as it's pretty noisy. storm aileen hit uk today, and if its this bad down here god knows how bad it must be up north!


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight was hell...still sick.


----------



## komorikun

Worked 9 hours yesterday and today. Stayed until around 8pm. Got to work late though. Supposed to be there at 10am but lately I'm 15-30 minutes late. No one has said anything yet. 

The lady who interviewed me (#2 in command) is always getting there at like 11am or noon. She stays until super late. Like 9pm sometimes. I suppose they let her do that since she's been working there 11 years and is indispensable. The top boss in my department (the one who approves my timesheet) gets there real early in the morning and leaves before 3pm. I guess they are all trying to avoid traffic.


----------



## Crisigv

I have to work 10.5 hours today, but I don't seem to be very tired.


----------



## komorikun

I still can't believe they don't provide free coffee at work. So stingy. I wonder if the owner is a Mormon or something and has something against coffee.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I still can't believe they don't provide free coffee at work. So stingy. I wonder if the owner is a Mormon or something and has something against coffee.


 :lol

I didn't know Mormons are anti-coffee but it doesn't surprise me much. Reminds me of the Seventh Day Adventists. I knew there was a reason Mormons creep me out.


----------



## MCHB

Got the call and I'm back to work on Monday!


----------



## Crisigv

Sitting in the food court on my own for my 1 hour break. Please stay away anxiety.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

acidicwithpanic said:


> People say "get a job" as if it were easy to walk into a McDonald's and walk out with a position in five minutes.
> 
> Crap. Even McDonald's doesn't want to hire me.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to tell the manager by tomorrow if I'm going full time or not.


----------



## Kevin001

Gotta be much better by Saturday.


----------



## Kevin001

Told me to think about it and let them know next week on going full time and moving up in the company.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Told me to think about it and let them know next week on going full time and moving up in the company.


Good for you! You're doing something right.


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> Good for you! You're doing something right.


Meh idk a lot of stress and factors to consider.


----------



## mt moyt

what to do if i like someone at work


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure what to do....why am I so stagnant? So set in my ways always turning down promotions.


----------



## komorikun

They keep my workplace way too cold. Thermostat is set at 74 degrees. Only people that like that temperature are men and fat women. Everyone else is wearing a coat or covered in blankets.


----------



## Kevin001

Messed up my schedule again really thinking about leaving but I'll miss all the nice people I meet there.



komorikun said:


> They keep my workplace way too cold. Thermostat is set at 74 degrees. Only people that like that temperature are men and fat women. Everyone else is wearing a coat or covered in blankets.


Thats hot lol.


----------



## Kuse

Yes, I noticed large people at my work don't feel the cold. They have a go at me saying "it's not even cold" and I'm just thinking yeah your not cold because of all your blubber.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Thats hot lol.


If you are moving around it might be okay. Not if you are sitting at a desk for hours at time.


----------



## Kevin001

Do I really want to spend more time in a sinful environment? On the other side I would have more money to help others but at what cost. Don't want to be in a place that pulls me away from Jesus.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Do I really want to spend more time in a sinful environment? On the other side I would have more money to help others but at what cost. Don't want to be in a place that pulls me away from Jesus.


The casino? How is it sinful?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> The casino? How is it sinful?


Waitresses wearing skimpy outfits (tits spilling out), prostitutes, foul language 24/7, the whole business is about scamming people out of their money, etc.


----------



## MCHB

Cofffeecofffeecofffeeecofffeeecofffeecofffeeecofffeeeecoffeecoffeecoffeecoffee

*vibrates*


----------



## Crisigv

The spiders at my back door are huge!! This isn't the ****ing tropics!!! I need to receive a truck. I'm debating quitting right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Might just go for it. Never was suppose to be working 2 jobs to begin with.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> Do I really want to spend more time in a sinful environment? On the other side I would have more money to help others but at what cost. Don't want to be in a place that pulls me away from Jesus.


 I am not religious so I can't really fully relate but my advice to you would be to do what you gotta do now and worry about that when you have the luxury of choice. Especially if you're in a position where you can make more money and put it away. You'll never regret having savings.


----------



## Kevin001

WillYouStopDave said:


> I am not religious so I can't really fully relate but my advice to you would be to do what you gotta do now and worry about that when you have the luxury of choice. Especially if you're in a position where you can make more money and put it away. You'll never regret having savings.


Yeah


----------



## Kevin001

Its official.....I'm full time at the casino. Its such a risk but I've been avoidant my whole life so.


Having to tell my other job hey I'm leaving you guys in a week and a half is anxiety producing.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Its official.....I'm full time at the casino. Its such a risk but I've been avoidant my whole life so.
> 
> Having to tell my other job hey I'm leaving you guys in a week and a half is anxiety producing.


Well done...and keep pushing...accept promotion opportunities too.


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> Well done...and keep pushing...accept promotion opportunities too.


Its like fly or sink type of thing. Could change everything.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Its like fly or sink type of thing. Could change everything.


Yup...change is inevitable. Be the master of it, though.


----------



## cybernaut

They accepted my application materials today when I submitted everything yesterday evening. They even took down the ad for the position today. Funny.

They want me to come in for a two-hour interview on Monday. I cant screw this up. Im a broke Masters student and need something to break me out of some bad habits that Ive fallen into as of recent months. Its paid, relates to my career goals, and will serve as good job experience before I graduate. Ive been struggling for too long in this expensive city. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

Two different coworkers clip their nails at their desk. So nasty.


----------



## Kevin001

ratherunique said:


> They accepted my application materials today when I submitted everything yesterday evening. They even took down the ad for the position today. Funny.
> 
> They want me to come in for a two-hour interview on Monday. I cant screw this up. Im a broke Masters student and need something to break me out of some bad habits that Ive fallen into as of recent months. Its paid, relates to my career goals, and will serve as good job experience before I graduate. Ive been struggling for too long in this expensive city.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


Good luck . Stay stellar.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker pretty much told me he kinda used a russian chick. She thought he might marry her and she could live in the US so she pretty much gave him everything.


----------



## cybernaut

Kevin001 said:


> Good luck . Stay stellar.


 Lol, thanks. And, congratulations to you on the new job as well. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

ratherunique said:


> Lol, thanks. And, congratulations to you on the new job as well.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


I don't have a new job just went full time but thanks lol.


----------



## GraciaSeinoPie

I'm getting jealous and comparing myself with others, especially the two girls in my team. I feel like I'm so inferior in anyway imaginable.


----------



## komorikun

OMG. I pet 2 kitties today! * TWO*!! First on the way to work, I saw this kitty that I've seen a few times before. Floofy female cat. Never got a chance to pet her before but could tell she might be friendly. She came right up to me and enjoyed a good petting.

Then my coworker's (older lady in her 60s) sister came in with a 6 month old orange striped cat/kitten in a pink pet stroller. This must have been the chillest cat I have ever seen. He had like 5 or more of my coworkers at a time all surrounding him, trying to pet him and he was totally okay with it. Was even eating cat treats out of people's hands. Later he roamed around our office a bit. He must have gotten pet by 15-20 people today.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope it goes well...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Man I was stuck between a rock and hard place today. So this guy I was checking out whispered and said the bagger is drooling on his groceries. She is a little autistic I think and drools sometimes. I didn't know what to do....didn't want to shame the girl in front of everyone but didn't want drool on the people's stuff either. The bagger realized she was getting talked about I think....she wiped her lips every so often. I never been in that situation.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Man I was stuck between a rock and hard place today. So this guy I was checking out whispered and said the bagger is drooling on his groceries. She is a little autistic I think and drools sometimes. I didn't know what to do....didn't want to shame the girl in front of everyone but didn't want drool on the people's stuff either. The bagger realized she was getting talked about I think....she wiped her lips every so often. I never been in that situation.


They hired someone that drools? WTF.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> They hired someone that drools? WTF.


Haha. Um.....we have a few autistic baggers......one drools, one says stuff inappropriately, one can't remember anything, etc. But we're all human and need jobs so. All God's children .


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Haha. Um.....we have a few autistic baggers......one drools, one says stuff inappropriately, one can't remember anything, etc. But we're all human and need jobs so. All God's children .


I thought there was so much competition for jobs that people with disabilities would almost never find work. Well, unless the company is forced to hire them.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I thought there was so much competition for jobs that people with disabilities would almost never find work. Well, unless the company is forced to hire them.


Idk.....that same bagger's mom came in the other day saying her daughter needs exactly 20hrs a week or something. Nice people just not that productive or as productive.

It was just awkward hearing the guy say hey she's drooling on my groceries its like damn what do I say lol. Then they were staring at her making sure it doesn't drip more. I was........ugh. Can't embarrassed this girl but what about the customers. She was good the rest of the time wiping her lip and stuff. Awkward.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> Man I was stuck between a rock and hard place today. So this guy I was checking out whispered and said the bagger is drooling on his groceries. She is a little autistic I think and drools sometimes. I didn't know what to do....didn't want to shame the girl in front of everyone but didn't want drool on the people's stuff either. The bagger realized she was getting talked about I think....she wiped her lips every so often. I never been in that situation.





komorikun said:


> They hired someone that drools? WTF.





Kevin001 said:


> Haha. Um.....we have a few autistic baggers......one drools, one says stuff inappropriately, one can't remember anything, etc. But we're all human and need jobs so. All God's children .





komorikun said:


> I thought there was so much competition for jobs that people with disabilities would almost never find work. Well, unless the company is forced to hire them.





Kevin001 said:


> Idk.....that same bagger's mom came in the other day saying her daughter needs exactly 20hrs a week or something. Nice people just not that productive or as productive.
> 
> It was just awkward hearing the guy say hey she's drooling on my groceries its like damn what do I say lol. Then they were staring at her making sure it doesn't drip more. I was........ugh. Can't embarrassed this girl but what about the customers. She was good the rest of the time wiping her lip and stuff. Awkward.


 I was thinking about trying to get some kind of a job but this is kind of like the problem I have.

I have chronic dandruff that never really goes away. Some days it's worse than others but it does what it wants to and there's nothing I can do about it. Dandruff shampoo does nothing. In fact, it seems to make it worse.

So on a given day I will go and look in the mirror and see that I have flakes all over my shirt and in my eyebrows and even on my face. And I have black, thick eyebrows so it really stands out.

And I always think to myself "What if I had a job right now?". I mean, who is going to employ me like that? There's no way I can work around food with flakes coming off of every inch of my head. Most companies would not want someone in a public, visible position with this problem.

And most of the jobs I could maybe get that are not so public are jobs I can't do and am not qualified for. And I still don't know that it wouldn't be an issue. Most jobs just by default include some kind of customer service or interaction with people the company is trying to impress.

I mean I have worked in food service and those people will complain when everything is perfect. I can't even imagine handing someone their food with flakes raining out of my eyebrows.


----------



## Kevin001

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was thinking about trying to get some kind of a job but this is kind of like the problem I have.
> 
> I have chronic dandruff that never really goes away. Some days it's worse than others but it does what it wants to and there's nothing I can do about it. Dandruff shampoo does nothing. In fact, it seems to make it worse.
> 
> So on a given day I will go and look in the mirror and see that I have flakes all over my shirt and in my eyebrows and even on my face. And I have black, thick eyebrows so it really stands out.
> 
> And I always think to myself "What if I had a job right now?". I mean, who is going to employ me like that? There's no way I can work around food with flakes coming off of every inch of my head. Most companies would not want someone in a public, visible position with this problem.
> 
> And most of the jobs I could maybe get that are not so public are jobs I can't do and am not qualified for. And I still don't know that it wouldn't be an issue. Most jobs just by default include some kind of customer service or interaction with people the company is trying to impress.
> 
> I mean I have worked in food service and those people will complain when everything is perfect. I can't even imagine handing someone their food with flakes raining out of my eyebrows.


Hmm I have really dry hair...skin in general and dandruff is a problem. I'll look down on my shoulders and notice a lot. Put if its "falling" constantly then yeah that would be a problem. Many people work with dandruff issues.....if its a ton then maybe...idk.


----------



## palmtrees22

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was thinking about trying to get some kind of a job but this is kind of like the problem I have.
> 
> I have chronic dandruff that never really goes away. Some days it's worse than others but it does what it wants to and there's nothing I can do about it. Dandruff shampoo does nothing. In fact, it seems to make it worse.
> 
> So on a given day I will go and look in the mirror and see that I have flakes all over my shirt and in my eyebrows and even on my face. And I have black, thick eyebrows so it really stands out.
> 
> And I always think to myself "What if I had a job right now?". I mean, who is going to employ me like that? There's no way I can work around food with flakes coming off of every inch of my head. Most companies would not want someone in a public, visible position with this problem.
> 
> And most of the jobs I could maybe get that are not so public are jobs I can't do and am not qualified for. And I still don't know that it wouldn't be an issue. Most jobs just by default include some kind of customer service or interaction with people the company is trying to impress.
> 
> I mean I have worked in food service and those people will complain when everything is perfect. I can't even imagine handing someone their food with flakes raining out of my eyebrows.


You may have already tried it, but I get dandruff when I am stressed/ sometimes when changing shampoo.

I find what works to get rid of it almost immediately is using a natural shampoo (no parabens etc) and when hair is dry - before washing - soaking it in apple cider vinegar and massaging into scalp. You wash most of the vinegary smell off and the rest seems to fade when dry.

Through stubborn dandruff periods I do sometimes find I need to do it every time I wash my hair, though it works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

thinking about quitting again.


----------



## MCHB

Why does 4:00AM come so early? What is this madness!


----------



## Kevin001

Escorting drunk people...how fun


----------



## plastics

This job would be perfect if it wasn't for the effing people


----------



## plastics

I'm starting to wonder why I don't go back to school and make something of myself. Get a master's or something. But then I wonder what's the point? More bills and almost all jobs suck nowadays.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm pretty sure our store is losing money. Sales have dropped so much due to low traffic.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I have a volunteer position orientation coming up next Tuesday, and a phone interview for a work-from-home volunteer positon next Monday!


----------



## Kevin001

One of the longest nights ever.


----------



## Kevin001

So the schedule is up, I'm officially full time. Interested to see how much my first full time check will be...have an idea but not sure.


----------



## Kevin001

I would join the police department if I could drive well. Or the Brink company.


----------



## MCHB

Beer tastes better on Friday....after work! :3


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> I would join the police department if I could drive well. Or the Brink company.


Being a cop would be a nightmare for someone with SAD.


----------



## komorikun

They just had a BBQ thing at my job. Was kind of awkward since most of the people in my department were not there. And I don't eat meat, so not much food to choose from. So I just had beans, corn muffins, cole slaw, and potato salad. At least they had wine and beer though!!


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Being a cop would be a nightmare for someone with SAD.


Um....every job is a nightmare so whats the difference lol.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Um....every job is a nightmare so whats the difference lol.


There are different levels. Big difference between a job where you only deal with a couple coworkers and one where you deal with criminals.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> There are different levels. Big difference between a job where you only deal with a couple coworkers and one where you deal with criminals.


Meh I disagree.


----------



## Kevin001

All my coworkers know I'm leaving tomorrow ugh. Not trying to get a farewell celebration.


----------



## Steve French

It's been a couple months now... and I am still insanely bitter about getting canned from my last job. It was in a nice place, I had a lot of friends there, I was making good money, so on and so on. Were they in their rights? Yes. And still, I didn't really do anything morally or legally wrong. And it was just a perfect storm of bull**** that lead to it all. It's hard to get over. Even if the writing was on the wall from the first day. ****. You don't get many opportunities at all when you are a person like me, and to squander it. I've tried many times to bury it, but it bothers me.


----------



## Kevin001

Kinda surreal leaving one of my jobs today. Last time I left a job on good terms they took m e out to lunch and everything. It was anxiety provoking but nice of them. I pray no one tries to give me anything today, don't want the attention.


----------



## Kevin001

Man today was exhausting, so busy glad I said good bye to that place.


----------



## Perkins

I want to bang one of my co-workers.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope getting my extra jacket and shirt won't be an issue tomorrow.


----------



## 0589471

Sudden customer service training 2 days in a row this week. I hate when my schedule gets all messed up!! I'm already trying to make up time for my dentist appointment tomorrow afternoon, and now I have to work 2 half days to go to this stupid mandatory seminar. Apparently our business manager feels we were never properly trained in how to speak to patients. agh. Well, at this rate we won't be closing last month's accounting this week. Whatever, it's their money, I just work there.


----------



## Skeletra

The environment has become so toxic where I work, it is starting to wear me down. To add to it, the customers are getting more and more angry. I hate it. I hate my job. I hate my coworkers. It has gotten to the point where I dread going back there. Like I'll actually spend energy actively not looking forwards to going in a few days before I have to.
I don't know what to do about it.
I've considered applying for a job at the kindergarten nearby. Only problems are that it pays way less, and I'll probably have less time for school.
The job I have now pays really well. 177,60 NKR ($22.22 US) an hour, whereas minimum wage in a kindergarten is at 120 NKR ($15.01 US) an hour. I don't think that's enough to make ends meet. If it wasn't for the money and experience I'd quit, but I really need it.


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> The environment has become so toxic where I work, it is starting to wear me down. To add to it, the customers are getting more and more angry. I hate it. I hate my job. I hate my coworkers. It has gotten to the point where I dread going back there. Like I'll actually spend energy actively not looking forwards to going in a few days before I have to.
> I don't know what to do about it.
> I've considered applying for a job at the kindergarten nearby. Only problems are that it pays way less, and I'll probably have less time for school.
> The job I have now pays really well. 177,60 NKR ($22.22 US) an hour, whereas minimum wage in a kindergarten is at 120 NKR ($15.01 US) an hour. I don't think that's enough to make ends meet. If it wasn't for the money and experience I'd quit, but I really need it.


You still working at the store/shop? $22 an hr is a ton! Hell $15 is a lot, I will probably never even make that much lol. Things might be high in your area though.


----------



## Skeletra

Kevin001 said:


> You still working at the store/shop? $22 an hr is a ton! Hell $15 is a lot, I will probably never even make that much lol. Things might be high in your area though.


Still working in the store, yeah. Over here $15 an hour is very little, then again we are taxed for pretty much everything


----------



## Kevin001

Skeletra said:


> Still working in the store, yeah. Over here $15 an hour is very little, then again we are taxed for pretty much everything


Haha ok, that is dream money for me lol.


----------



## Kevin001

They have to order my extra jacket and shirt...ugh....so now I pretty much have to wash everyday now...only 2 shirts.


----------



## Kevin001

I knew I was taking a risk going full time, sister needs to visit some schools and I might be out of a ride.....oh well.


----------



## Kevin001

"kevin don't forgot you work tomorrow"........I know...awkward smile. On a side not I think one of the new hires thinks I'm cute.


----------



## mt moyt

i just spent the last hour trying to write a cover letter, and i only have 152 words. I read that you need to tailor it to the company you are applying for, but if i have to do this for every company, its going to take forever to apply to even 5 companies.

then i need to remove the irrelevant work experiences on my resume....i will finish this tomorrow i guess. thinking about how to link my recent retail job to the one im applying for, and make it relevant, so my work experience wont look so empty.


----------



## MCHB

Compared to aluminum, tig welding stainless is a cakewalk!


----------



## komorikun

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...nails-in-public-gross-2081713/#post1091120993

Kind of feel bad saying this about her cause she was very nice to help me move a month ago.


----------



## Kevin001

Little more people than usual but not bad I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

Sometimes I get the feeling that my store is going to be closed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Well, now I officially have two volunteer jobs.

Yay for me?


----------



## Kevin001

Met the only coworker I never got to see when I was part time. Cute but kinda chubby....not bad though...not bad at all. One problem....tomorrow is her last day lol. It was fun talking to her tonight.....little confidence boost.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get my job's insurance by the end of the month....need to find out how to cancel my current insurance. Stop paying?


----------



## komorikun

Mildly grossed out by how much the lady who sits next to me eats. She eats TONS. And always at her desk. Never in the break room/kitchen. Especially gross when she brings in soups from the Vietnamese place and then drinks /eats the noodles in something that looks like a bucket. 

Yesterday, she ate 48 pieces of fun-sized candy. (This is in addition to her lunch.) I was wondering if she was eating from the candy jar we have at work. But I didn't see her get up to get candy from there. So I was kind of confused. I couldn't help but look at her a few times. Not sure if she saw me look at her or not but she left work without saying goodbye to anyone which is unusual. 

So after she left for the day I looked in the trash can and saw 4 packages of fun-sized candy. Each package has 12 bars. I took a photo of it.

I'm kind of grossed out by people eating in general though but people who eat TONS especially.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Mildly grossed out by how much the lady who sits next to me eats. She eats TONS. And always at her desk. Never in the break room/kitchen. Especially gross when she brings in soups from the Vietnamese place and then drinks /eats the noodles in something that looks like a bucket.
> 
> Yesterday, she ate 48 pieces of fun-sized candy. (This is in addition to her lunch.) I was wondering if she was eating from the candy jar we have at work. But I didn't see her get up to get candy from there. So I was kind of confused. I couldn't help but look at her a few times. Not sure if she saw me look at her or not but she left work without saying goodbye to anyone which is unusual.
> 
> So after she left for the day I looked in the trash can and saw 4 packages of fun-sized candy. Each package has 12 bars. I took a photo of it.
> 
> I'm kind of grossed out by people eating in general though but people who eat TONS especially.


Let the nice lady eat


----------



## MCHB

On afternoons next week. Heard a rumor that I get to help put the new overhead crane up!


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Let the nice lady eat


Yeah, I guess. It's just hard not to watch when she is sitting next to me everyday. Never seen someone eat that much junk food at work before.

I found out today that one of her dogs died on the weekend. It was an old dog whose health had been deteriorating. So that must be why she took Monday off and seemed to be in a bad mood on Tuesday. I mean she always is sort of stressed out and angry at her job. Bit of a hothead. But yesterday was worse than normal.

Now I feel a little bad taking a photo of her garbage can filled with candy wrappers.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Now I feel a little bad taking a photo of her garbage can filled with candy wrappers.


Why would you do that? Sigh


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Why would you do that? Sigh


Because it was impressive. 48 fun-sized candies in one day!?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Because it was impressive. 48 fun-sized candies in one day!?


----------



## Kevin001

Should of earned more PTO hrs this time around...hmm.


----------



## cmed

Who is teaching people that sending out massive batches of cold emails to complete strangers is a smart marketing strategy? I just had someone try to sell me the same exact service that I sell myself. 

I get emails like this all day. Most of them automatically land in my spam folder and I never even see them. The ones I do see are disregarded. I can't ever remember a time when I bought something from someone who sent me junk mail. These people are wasting their time and money.


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisor wants to talk to me tomorrow....hmm wonder if he will talk about a promotion?


----------



## komorikun

My cheetos eating coworker just put in her 2 week notice. She got a good job offer today. She was super duper happy. Better pay, more paid time off, much shorter commute. She really hated this job.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My cheetos eating coworker just put in her 2 week notice. She got a good job offer today. She was super duper happy. Better pay, more paid time off, much shorter commute. She really hated this job.


 You should eat some Cheetos with her as a going away present. :lol

Seriously though. Do you like Cheetos?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> You should eat some Cheetos with her as a going away present. :lol
> 
> Seriously though. Do you like Cheetos?


Yes, I do. She was eating cheetos everyday for a couple weeks as a snack before lunch. Big bag. Was rather impressed by that.

Anyways, I'm happy for her. She's a cool person (other than the nail clipping thing) but seemed so pissed off all the time at work.

And I might be able to take her desk. It's in the corner so less people walking behind you. Where I'm at now isn't so bad but it is right next to the entrance to the room.


----------



## Crisigv

My boss wants me to do reference checks for a couple people she wants to hire. Ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

I officially know what white girl wasted means.


----------



## feels

have two different interviews coming up for postal service jobs. hoping i don't **** up lol


----------



## JDsays

Sh*t, I'm going to be the go to guy that people will count on when X is on leave. I'm not ready!


----------



## komorikun

The HR lady at my job said they would drug test me when I started. It's been 3 1/2 months and still nothing. She also said they do it randomly to people. She is full of ****. 

I guess I can finally buy something.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> have two different interviews coming up for postal service jobs. hoping i don't **** up lol


Oh wow thats good money right there good luck.


----------



## 8888

Local business has been slow but online business has been okay.


----------



## Sky Blue

I didn't want to see my practice drinks from today thrown out, so I drank the ones my manager didn't drink after my shift. Never thought such delicious coffee could lead to such regret...


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow thats good money right there good luck.


thanks, man. first one is tomorrow morning and I'm trippin' lol. but yeah I'd really like it to turn into a long term career if possible.


----------



## catcharay

Off day from work and I'm so unproductive, not doing my side project and it's nearly noon. I wish I only had to work 2-3 days.


----------



## IHate835

I'm off the next two nights, but I am not looking forward to working what will probably be another 15 hour shift Thursday night. Two nights off with no backup laundry person, a full hotel and 95 linen changes. FML. I will still be there when the housekeepers arrive, so I will have to force myself to say hello to them when they come in, knowing they all think I'm weird.


----------



## Kevin001

Manager wants to train me to dispatch.....scary.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lost my job. If anyone is looking for me, it'll be in the subway with a sign that says "will sing for food"


----------



## feels

Interviewed with USPS today. The post master interviewed us. First he gave a big talk trying to give us the reality of working there, the good and the bad, then we got interviewed one by one. I was worried cause I was one of the last ones he called and I had read online they do interviews in order of preference and score, but I had scored really well so I thought oh maybe that's not the case here. Anyway, so he was super nice and he told me at the end that he would hire me on the spot if he could but they have a system and since I'm so low on the list that he just doesn't think he'll be able to get me in this time. He said he wants me to apply to another position they have open there. He really wants me to work for them but he said he'd be happy just seeing me become part of the company anywhere. He said I had a really positive attitude and he didn't want me to lose that. So, it sucked that I didn't get it but I'm so glad the interview went well. Kinda worried about this bottom of the list thing and I hope that's not the case at the other location tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Interviewed with USPS today. The post master interviewed us. First he gave a big talk trying to give us the reality of working there, the good and the bad, then we got interviewed one by one. I was worried cause I was one of the last ones he called and I had read online they do interviews in order of preference and score, but I had scored really well so I thought oh maybe that's not the case here. Anyway, so he was super nice and he told me at the end that he would hire me on the spot if he could but they have a system and since I'm so low on the list that he just doesn't think he'll be able to get me in this time. He said he wants me to apply to another position they have open there. He really wants me to work for them but he said he'd be happy just seeing me become part of the company anywhere. He said I had a really positive attitude and he didn't want me to lose that. So, it sucked that I didn't get it but I'm so glad the interview went well. Kinda worried about this bottom of the list thing and I hope that's not the case at the other location tomorrow.


Not bad....still some hope .


----------



## Kevin001

I need to save as much PTO as possible for around my mom's surgery and after. Might get rough.


----------



## Kevin001

I felt so unmasculine tonight. Couldn't work a jumper cable set. Other coworker came out and did it like it was nothing.....fml. I can just imagine what the other coworkers are thinking.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> I felt so unmasculine tonight. Couldn't work a jumper cable set. Other coworker came out and did it like it was nothing.....fml. I can just imagine what the other coworkers are thinking.


No biggie dude, everyone gotta learn at some point.

Had another interview yesterday at a location closer by. There were only 6 of us and they had 4 openings. I think the interview went really well so I've just got my fingers crossed.


----------



## MCHB

I forgot how wibbly man baskets are lol. 

...Gotta go with the motion of the ocean!


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> I felt so unmasculine tonight. Couldn't work a jumper cable set. Other coworker came out and did it like it was nothing.....fml. I can just imagine what the other coworkers are thinking.


Positive to positive; negative to negative! :grin2:

Don't sweat the co-workers as we all have moments like that lol.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> I felt so unmasculine tonight. Couldn't work a jumper cable set. Other coworker came out and did it like it was nothing.....fml. I can just imagine what the other coworkers are thinking.


If you don't drive, how would you know how to do that anyways?


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> No biggie dude, everyone gotta learn at some point.
> 
> Had another interview yesterday at a location closer by. There were only 6 of us and they had 4 openings. I think the interview went really well so I've just got my fingers crossed.


I knew how to do it well maybe not lol. Psshhh you got this :yes. Send me some money. :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> Positive to positive; negative to negative! :grin2:
> 
> Don't sweat the co-workers as we all have moments like that lol.


I did that lol. Not sure what went wrong.



komorikun said:


> If you don't drive, how would you know how to do that anyways?


There's a lot of stuff I haven't done before that I know how to do. :wink2:

Tons of professions teach stuff but have no first hand experience.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A work environment where no one seems to care about anything. Oh well, Its pretty decent free money.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if my coworker is really sick or not. She takes soooo many days off but of course will never be fired since she is indispensable. Only one other person there has her knowledge of our software and the industry in general. She's been working there for 13 years. She's quite bright but.....I get the feeling lazy too. The Cheetos eater said she thinks she is lazy. Apparently she has tons PTO days since she's been there so long. 

We all need her help with things and it's slows everyone down when she is gone.


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> I did that lol. Not sure what went wrong.
> 
> There's a lot of stuff I haven't done before that I know how to do. :wink2:
> 
> Tons of professions teach stuff but have no first hand experience.


Probably corrosion on the battery terminals.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I've got two interviews lined up for next week. I'm not too interested in that moving job, though it's hopefully permanent. The other is a short-term contract for a house flipper. I'll just be breaking things down with tools of destruction. 

Those short-term contracts can be good too, because of word to mouth, these guys know guys and you don't have to go through many annoying questions, because you're recommended from a good source. You basically do some conversation and get told when you start. Pretty easy.


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> Probably corrosion on the battery terminals.


But my coworker got it on his first try. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

Saw a lot of pretty faces tonight .


----------



## komorikun

I got an email on Thursday from some place I interviewed at in June. Wasn't an offer but they were asking if I already had a job or not.

During the interview, they did say they weren't looking to hire immediately but jesus. That's over 4 months ago!! 

Somewhat better job than my current one and in a better location but it's one of those types of jobs that requires tons of unpaid overtime for several months of the year. I can barely handle 40 hours a week. I'd fall apart doing 60 hours.


----------



## Virgo

I trapped a huge bug underneath a cup on my desk. I hate this place and all weird bugs we get. I hope I remember to remind the next person coming in that there's a giant, scary bug under the cup hahaha.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope getting the health insurance is easy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm so tired of people and their bull****.


----------



## MCHB

Got sent out to do some work away from the shop and uh...I forgot how much of a flustercuck field work can be sometimes lol. The addage "Hurry up and wait" comes to mind...

Also I had to trim my beard tonight on account of smurf splooge...due to drilling holes in concrete and subsiquently injecting epoxy overhead and having it drip into my beard lmao...You think gum is bad!


----------



## tea111red

back to thoughts of quitting again. not sure how to go about getting out.......


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I wonder if my coworker is really sick or not. She takes soooo many days off but of course will never be fired since she is indispensable. Only one other person there has her knowledge of our software and the industry in general. She's been working there for 13 years. She's quite bright but.....I get the feeling lazy too. The Cheetos eater said she thinks she is lazy. Apparently she has tons PTO days since she's been there so long.
> 
> We all need her help with things and it's slows everyone down when she is gone.


She really was sick. Was super phlegmy and coughing at work. Guess it's kind of like the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She really was sick. Was super phlegmy and coughing at work. Guess it's kind of like the boy who cried wolf.


 If there's one thing I've learned (and that ain't much) it's be careful about gossiping about people on the job. People are two faced and will rat you out. Usually you will find that people who have been there a long time are ruthless and will really make a stink about it if they find out you said anything about them.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> If there's one thing I've learned (and that ain't much) it's be careful about gossiping about people on the job. People are two faced and will rat you out. Usually you will find that people who have been there a long time are ruthless and will really make a stink about it if they find out you said anything about them.


Well, yeah. That's why I post on here and don't discuss these sorts of things with coworkers. Sometimes they do talk about other coworkers. I'll listen but I won't say too much.

Only if I become very close to a coworker do I discuss the other coworkers. Like I got close to the married Chinese lady at my last job. So we'd ***** and moan about the 3 managers all the time.


----------



## Kevin001

I was rooting this lady on right before I got off. Got some high fives, touched her shoulder....she was up to $2300 when I left......go go go go.


----------



## Kevin001

Manager is leaving in a week and one of our top security officers is also leaving....crazy.


----------



## cubsfandave

Can't stand the thought of working tomorrow. Not motivated, busy day, no xanax, feel isolated everyday. Then bored at home. ****!


----------



## SofaKing

Another day thinking...I should just retire to a low cost of living natural area and just live until the money runs out.


----------



## Xemnas

i my job is a bit of hit or miss.. i am a "staff technician" and i mostly either repair of create simple electronics for much larger machinery.. and also i do have to work with microcontrollers and sensors....at the moment im battling with two gyroscopes, one quite sensitive so much that it register vibration too much, and the other drift way to much in shot periods of time


----------



## Kevin001

Got my first full time check today, it was about what I expected. Crazy to think just a year and a half ago I was praying just to make $500 a month so I could survive. Now I'm making more than double that, God is good.


----------



## Kevin001

How do you misplace a handgun...crazy.


----------



## MCHB

The crane passed the load test! Also it didn't fall over...that's important too I guess lol.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently they never got info from HR that I was officially full time....wow. Now I have to go to my HR and have them send off stuff....they were been supposed to though.....crazy.


----------



## feels

I was in a really good mood today and was being very social with everyone. Gotta be the citalopram lol, makes me feel so much more comfortable in my own skin and it's actually pretty fun to talk to people when you aren't worried about stupid bull****.


----------



## komorikun

They had some pumpkin carving, bring your family, pizza, beer, and wine thing at my job today. Hope my taking a Corona for the road wasn't considered weird. 

I had some pizza and a glass of wine and a beer for a bit, then I went back up to work since I needed another hour to get to 40 hours. Once I was done I went back down and grabbed a Corona and went back up and left.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> They had some pumpkin carving, bring your family, pizza, beer, and wine thing at my job today. Hope my taking a Corona for the road wasn't considered weird.


 Wow. They actually encourage drinking on the job? You'd better hang onto that job. Sounds like a nice laid back kind of place.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wow. They actually encourage drinking on the job? You'd better hang onto that job. Sounds like a nice laid back kind of place.


It's only like once a month. And only Friday late afternoon.


----------



## Kevin001

Guy came on but his license had a female name on it so he got arrested for fraudulent ID. He told the police he was transgender but he didn't have proof so.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Guy came on but his license had a female name on it so he got arrested for fraudulent ID. He told the police he was transgender but he didn't have proof so.


Did the face in the ID look the same?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Did the face in the ID look the same?


Good question, it was another officer that checked it but I think so.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to schedule my PTO soon....mom's surgery is creeping up...eek.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker flipped out today in front of guests.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Kevin001

I'm so blessed and grateful for the job I have but I do fill like more money would help me help others more.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if my manager will be in at the same time as me tomorrow morning. Or if she'll be late as always and make me start the promo change by myself, like last time.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Mildly grossed out by how much the lady who sits next to me eats. She eats TONS. And always at her desk. Never in the break room/kitchen. Especially gross when she brings in soups from the Vietnamese place and then drinks /eats the noodles in something that looks like a bucket.
> 
> Yesterday, she ate 48 pieces of fun-sized candy. (This is in addition to her lunch.) I was wondering if she was eating from the candy jar we have at work. But I didn't see her get up to get candy from there. So I was kind of confused. I couldn't help but look at her a few times. Not sure if she saw me look at her or not but she left work without saying goodbye to anyone which is unusual.
> 
> So after she left for the day I looked in the trash can and saw 4 packages of fun-sized candy. Each package has 12 bars. I took a photo of it.
> 
> I'm kind of grossed out by people eating in general though but people who eat TONS especially.


She has diabetes by the way. So does the lazy, always sick coworker. Both of them eat constantly.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My boss really is trying hard to piss me off.


----------



## Kevin001

Guess I'll have to try Lyft Wednesday.....sigh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

RelinquishedHell said:


> My boss really is trying hard to piss me off.


 It's probably working. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She has diabetes by the way. So does the lazy, always sick coworker. Both of them eat constantly.


 Maybe she has an insulin pump or something. I can't imagine a diabetic eating that much candy without just plain dying on the spot.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my health insurance issue gets resolved this week.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently we can dress up at work (well not my department) so it will be interesting to see.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

WillYouStopDave said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boss really is trying hard to piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably working.
Click to expand...

Well, he'll get back what he puts out


----------



## Kevin001

Told my boss I might be late tomorrow and he gave me a weird look.....I almost caught a panic attack.


----------



## Crisigv

What a crappy day. Now I'm going to have more anxiety walking through the mall.


----------



## feels

AHH!! Just got a call from the postmaster at the location I originally interviewed at. He was the really sweet one that really seemed to like me. He said they found a way to squeeze me in and I should start at the post office on the 13th!!! I'm so happy! So glad he kept me in mind!!


----------



## A Void Ant

feels said:


> AHH!! Just got a call from the postmaster at the location I originally interviewed at. He was the really sweet one that really seemed to like me. He said they found a way to squeeze me in and I should start at the post office on the 13th!!! I'm so happy! So glad he kept me in mind!!


That sounds awesome. Congrats. :clap


----------



## A Void Ant

I am sick of my data entry job. I am so above it. I am so above everyone in that place. I miss being a dish boy. I was respected. I got to move around. I wasn't meant to be cooped up in a chair all day surrounded by narcissists. If I could make the same amount of money as a dish boy I would do it again in a heartbeat.:crying:


----------



## Kevin001

My new work shoes are tighter than I thought.....feet was hurting bad.


----------



## komorikun

I hate being hourly I want to be salary again. I feel like I'm being treated like a kindergartener. I notice that lots of people finish their work early but have to stick around to get the 40 hours. So dumb. Like tonight I was just messing around on my cell phone for the last hour. Only me and one coworker were in the room (the other 11 people had already gone home). The other woman was just messing around on her laptop and chatting with her family on the phone. 

You just burn out after 6 hours or so, especially work that requires a lot of thinking. I see lots of coworkers shooting the bull for 30 minutes or more with other coworkers to make the time pass faster.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I hate being hourly I want to be salary again. I feel like I'm being treated like a kindergartener. I notice that lots of people finish their work early but have to stick around to get the 40 hours. So dumb. Like tonight I was just messing around on my cell phone for the last hour. Only me and one coworker were in the room (the other 11 people had already gone home). The other woman was just messing around on her laptop and chatting with her family on the phone.
> 
> You just burn out after 6 hours or so, especially work that requires a lot of thinking. I see lots of coworkers shooting the bull for 30 minutes or more with other coworkers to make the time pass faster.


That overtime though.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> That overtime though.


I almost never stayed past 40 hours at my last job. Actually I often left a couple hours early on Friday. So I worked like 38 hours or less a week. We also got paid for lunch time.

But that place had horrible benefits. No vision, no dental, and they only paid 50% of the premium of medical.


----------



## komorikun

My tooshie gets sore the last couple hours of the day. Too much sitting on crappy office chairs.


----------



## tea111red

haha at them spending all this money at the doctors and hospitals only to be told what i told them would help this health issue.


----------



## Kevin001

Yesterday was my manager's last day and he told me he sees a lot of potential in me and how I'm one of the few that actually wants to work. Sees me wearing regular clothes one day (supervisor/manager role).


----------



## Crisigv

So disappointed. A week and a half ago we had a $950 sale on 14 dinnerware sets. They picked it up today and a couple hours later they returned it. This was a special order, we aren't supposed to have all this in our store. We are going to finish the day in the negative. Stupid customers. I'm never going to their restaurant.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm thinking about being a coaching partner and possibly dual rating.


----------



## komorikun

I'm supposed to be at work at 10:00am but I've been showing up at 10:30-10:40am the last few weeks, hehehehehe.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I'm supposed to be at work at 10:00am but I've been showing up at 10:30-10:40am the last few weeks, hehehehehe.


Rebel


----------



## Kevin001

Officially down as full time in the system, thank you Jesus! Sad that they told another girl that they're taking back the full time and keeping her part time until another spot opens up.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> I'm supposed to be at work at 10:00am but I've been showing up at 10:30-10:40am the last few weeks, hehehehehe.





Kevin001 said:


> Rebel







 :lol


----------



## komorikun

Friday is a holiday, right? Paid time off.


----------



## komorikun

I made my coffee for tomorrow morning. I'm so completely useless in the morning, I can't be bothered to use the coffee maker. I'd probably get coffee grinds all over the place if I tried. 

Every work day morning: coffee with soy milk, glass of water, banana, oatmeal


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Friday is a holiday, right? Paid time off.


Saturday maybe.


----------



## Kevin001

Why does health insurance have to be so expensive? It was cheaper when I wasn't full time and getting it from the marketplace ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Might dispatch a little this week....even if just for 30mins....scary.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Why does health insurance have to be so expensive? It was cheaper when I wasn't full time and getting it from the marketplace ugh.


Are you talking about the premiums or the deductible?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Are you talking about the premiums or the deductible?


I'm talking about the money that comes out of my check lol.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> I'm talking about the money that comes out of my check lol.


Oh okay. Premiums. What percentage does your company pay?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Oh okay. Premiums. What percentage does your company pay?


Meh idk just know I'm paying 2x as much. Who knew non job insurance would be cheaper....well I guess with my job I can't qualify for a tax credit for not making that much. I see why people would rather remain poor...insurance is too expensive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I made my coffee for tomorrow morning. I'm so completely useless in the morning, I can't be bothered to use the coffee maker. I'd probably get coffee grinds all over the place if I tried.
> 
> Every work day morning: coffee with soy milk, glass of water, banana, oatmeal


 If you want to take your coffee having to the next level, get an insulated mug. I enjoy mine so much more since I did. It tastes better, it stays hot and I don't spill it as much. The only down side is it starts off way too hot to drink and stays there for a while.

EDIT - Why is she feeding Sylvester Stallone a Popsicle?


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Meh idk just know I'm paying 2x as much. Who knew non job insurance would be cheaper....well I guess with my job I can't qualify for a tax credit for not making that much. I see why people would rather remain poor...insurance is too expensive.


You should find out what percentage they pay. At my last job, It was around $200 a month since they only paid 50% of the premium. That's why I went without....

Health insurance is a total ripoff in this country.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you want to take your coffee having to the next level, get an insulated mug. I enjoy mine so much more since I did. It tastes better, it stays hot and I don't spill it as much. The only down side is it starts off way too hot to drink and stays there for a while.
> 
> EDIT - Why is she feeding Sylvester Stallone a Popsicle?


Would an insulated mug keep it hot for 12 hours? I usually make my coffee around 9 or 10pm and drink it around 9am.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> You should find out what percentage they pay. At my last job, It was around $200 a month since they only paid 50% of the premium. That's why I went without....
> 
> Health insurance is a total ripoff in this country.


I think they're paying like 69%.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Would an insulated mug keep it hot for 12 hours? I usually make my coffee around 9 or 10pm and drink it around 9am.


 I don't know about that. I kind of doubt it would keep it hot that long. An airpot might (I kinda want one) but I doubt you drink that much coffee.

Hmmm. Looks nothing like Stallone in the video but looks exactly like him in the avatar. :lol


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> I made my coffee for tomorrow morning. I'm so completely useless in the morning, I can't be bothered to use the coffee maker. I'd probably get coffee grinds all over the place if I tried.
> 
> Every work day morning: coffee with soy milk, glass of water, banana, oatmeal


Get the coffee maker ready with water and beans before you bed down and before you're getting ready in the morning, flip the on switch on the coffee maker.


----------



## komorikun

The woman who trained me and still reviews most of my work (Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants) looked like a different person today. Her hair was soooo short. OMG. Only a bit longer than a man's haircut. 

The always sick, absent half the time coworker gave me a large can and small bottle of hard apple cider. That was nice of her. 

The only male in my department was rather curt today. He can be friendly but if you ask him for something, he gets weird. He made some error and I pointed it out to him. (needs to be fixed in order for me to do my work). He just grabbed the paper and threw it on some pile after I showed it to him. WTF is his problem?


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently a security officer on the day shift is very sick might not work again, I'll try to give a little something to help. I've been blessed so much only right to help people.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> So apparently a security officer on the day shift is very sick might not work again, I'll try to give a little something to help. I've been blessed so much only right to help people.


How thoughtful of you.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> How thoughtful of you.




Yeah we should all try to give more.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah we should all try to give more.


Agreed.


----------



## Crisigv

Work is going to make me kill myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Bipolar coworker flipped out on a guest today.


----------



## Kevin001

These full time checks are nice but a little more money would help out a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder when we're getting our new manager...hmm.


----------



## SofaKing

Another day of feeling forgotten and isolated. Work is all I have left, and it's not providing much.


----------



## feels

so i went to the post office to get fingerprinted and fill out the final paperwork and i found out i'm not actually starting until the 27th instead of the 13th. so i was like **** i had already turned in my two weeks at whole foods and i really didn't wanna stay there longer but i have bills to pay lol. but then i remembered that i had registered with this temp job agency and so i called them and then went in to see if i could start something pretty quickly. they had an afternoon inventory job that pays 12/hr and starts monday so i'll just do that for two weeks until the postal job begins lol.


----------



## Virgo

Omg a cringe moment at work lol. I let some guy in through the door, whose key card wasn't working but I know he worked there every single day obviously so I let him in. Not even minutes later, I totally forgot that I did that for him. So I was walking past him talking to a bunch of people and he said to me, "Thank you!" And I was like .............................._why is he saying thank you to me?_ And he knows minimal English so I kind of thought he meant to say something else, and I didn't know how to respond so I'm just like "...Hi!"

Then I was like, oh wait, I JUST helped him out with something.

I want to bang my head on my desk repeatedly.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to move up but not having reliable transportation sucks.


----------



## tea111red

stupid leroy from the jetsons geezer dork that is jeopardizing my job/threatening my income and chances of getting a man has me pissed off.

that cheap *** family got a good deal w/ me. they really did. fuk them for cheating me out of money (helped 2 people for the price of 1......mother and daughter) and damn me for how desperate i am to get a man.

makes me puke how those pretentious fuks go on and on about the injustices in the world and criticize people who put poor people at a disadvantage. hypocrites.


----------



## tea111red

anyway.......i won't let the stupid family affect my care of their mom for the remainder of my time. 

i've always found dealing w/ the family members and them interfering in and criticizing how i do my care to be the worst part of being in healthcare. :no

a lot of what i do is pretty effective w/ the person i'm helping....i do value family members' input, but i wish they'd stfu sometimes.


----------



## tea111red

one of the daughters is a nurse. maybe i'll ask her how she's dealt w/ difficult family members in the past. >


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Be nice lol.


----------



## Crisigv

On to day 3 of 10 in a row.


----------



## Crisigv

Day 3 down. Also, mall management is starting to irritate me.


----------



## wmu'14

Something smelled like burned plastic. A couple coworkers noticed it. 

My fan was barely working, and I noticed the smell especially around my desk so I think it was my fan.............


----------



## Kevin001

Talked to this coworker I always wanted to about God, nice conversation .


----------



## Virgo

Whoever designed this building is an idiottttt


----------



## Kevin001

So we were only giving out veteran meals yesterday? Crazy everyone thought today as well.


----------



## mt moyt

i just spent an hour trying to find the name of the recruiter and i still havent found it. why dont they put their stupid name in the ad


----------



## tea111red

died more inside. 

wasn't even worth the money. that was so damn tortuous.


----------



## Virgo

I'm getting my license re-certified tomorrow at a 9-5 class (and yes, they take up the WHOLE time). I really, really hope that they are not going to drug test me. :afr

If they do.... guess it's time to look for a job at my school xD


----------



## Kevin001

Virgo said:


> I'm getting my license re-certified tomorrow at a 9-5 class (and yes, they take up the WHOLE time). I really, really hope that they are not going to drug test me. :afr
> 
> If they do.... guess it's time to look for a job at my school xD


So did they? Lol


----------



## feels

started the temp warehouse job today. super ****in' easy. just scanning **** into bins. the pay starts off pretty good and you get a dollar raise in 3 months. not that i'll be staying there nearly that long but it's easy money. not a bad gig. smoked a blunt with two of my coworkers on break lol. i said i was done with drugs and then a week later look at me lol. ah well no incidents this time. i think i just need to stay away from dabs


----------



## mt moyt

i want a job like Ron Livingston had in Office Space. just a cubicle to work in, in a room of so many. no real responsibility.
he basically did nothing all day.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feels

one of the supervisors at this warehouse job was always hauling *** on this electric pallet jack, like i think i only saw him walk somewhere once, and all i could think of was:


----------



## Crisigv

A day off would be nice.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> A day off would be nice.


Who makes up the schedule? They can and should try and be more sensitive to successive workdays.


----------



## tea111red

****ty job. getting closer to moving on.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Who makes up the schedule? They can and should try and be more sensitive to successive workdays.


My boss makes the schedule. She's been out west opening a new store, so we are short on keyholders. Just worked out that I am working 10 days in a row. Can't even relax on the weekend, have stuff to do.


----------



## Kevin001

Kinda flirted with a coworker tonight....ugh don't think she's a christian though.


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure why the schedule has me back to part time hmm.


----------



## cybernaut

Lol, never seen a job ad like this:


> We have a strict no-åsshole policy. Really, our CEO is quite experienced at spotting and weeding them out. There's no reason to work with an åsshole because as our CEO said himself, "Life's too short to work with jerks."


Might apply. These past two months have mostly involved interviews with shady companies who lose your information, lack organization, or come off as unprofessional. And, I've dealt with job rejections/no responses after an interview as well.I can't wait for classes to end in a few weeks, so I can prioritize job hunting...I really don't want to move back home (even if it's for a little bit).


----------



## SmartCar

I feel like a social leper at my job, this crap is draining more than the job itself ..you're expected to know everyone, dang! maybe not expected, but the environment sure feels that way.


----------



## Kevin001

So looks like I am getting the turkey from work tomorrow. Just didn't want to go there and have to go back later on that day but oh well.


----------



## mt moyt

are they trolling?



> Our ideal candidate is someone who is innately curious about everything as AntzWorkz is in the business of digging for insights amongst consumers' minds. And we are not looking for the smartest or *best looking* candidates but someone who is extremely passionate in exceling and making a difference in whatever they do. Of course, if a candidate is really smart or *good looking*, we wouldn't mind having a chat too... However, beyond one's excellent individual performance, it is extremely important that he/she can also be an effective team player. He/She must be able to work independently as well as with a team of marketing professionals to provide the latest market information and insights to address clients' ongoing and ad-hoc research and marketing needs.


im not applying.


----------



## MCHB

Had to interact with a rep of one our customers today (HUUUUUGE client. They give us a TON of work)...I said to one my my co-workers afterward, "...No pressure." lol. Seemed happy with what we do, so yeah.


----------



## komorikun

The new lady that replaced the cheetos eater started Wednesday. Looks to be in her 50s. Very quiet. Looks housewifey. She's being trained by some other lady (early 60s) who is not the most pleasant person. Always sort of complaining and in a cranky mood. Lively though. This new one seems half dead. 

After she left today, I heard the trainer and a couple others talking about her. Couldn't hear the whole conversation just tidbits. Like:

"doesn't ask any questions"
"checked out before she even got here"
"this place requires a lot more work than other places (compared to similar jobs)"


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if the new guy will be full time or not.


----------



## komorikun

They changed the PTO policy at work. Went from 80 hours PTO in the first year to 120 hours. And none of this accruing PTO. Instead we are gifted 120 hours from the start. So that's nice. 

When I got hired, at first I thought their PTO was okay until they told me that it includes sick time. Not so generous at all.....

PTO increases with seniority. The people that have been working there 7 or more years get 200 hours PTO. 

The other change is that you don't have to use up your PTO by December 31, instead you need to use it by your anniversary date of being hired. That's helpful for me since I'm still slow and can't really take much time off if I want to finish my work.


----------



## komorikun

The other thing that sounded generous in the beginning but really was not was they said that we get time off for the week between Christmas and New Years. Only recently I found out that we don't get a few federal holidays off. 

No day off for Veteran's Day, MLK Day, President's Day, Columbus Day (but then again many states don't have this as a holiday).


----------



## Kevin001

Getting a new supervisor too wow.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> They changed the PTO policy at work. Went from 80 hours PTO in the first year to 120 hours. And none of this accruing PTO. Instead we are gifted 120 hours from the start. So that's nice.
> 
> When I got hired, at first I thought their PTO was okay until they told me that it includes sick time. Not so generous at all.....
> 
> PTO increases with seniority. The people that have been working there 7 or more years get 200 hours PTO.
> 
> The other change is that you don't have to use up your PTO by December 31, instead you need to use it by your anniversary date of being hired. That's helpful for me since I'm still slow and can't really take much time off if I want to finish my work.


Thats not bad.

My job is.......1-2.....up to 10 days
2-5 years......15 days
5-10.....20 days
10+....25 days

Supervisor/manager....30 days


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not outside today...its suppose to be cold.


----------



## SofaKing

For all the personal investment made, is it too much to ask to feel fulfillment from your job?

I wish I had something else to put my worth to, besides work.


----------



## Kevin001

It was so cold outside tonight.


----------



## nubly

I forgot how draining having two full time jobs is. 2nd job is supposed to end the last week of Jan. The next time they contact me I'll just work part time.


----------



## feels

just 4 more 10 hr shifts at this boring *** warehouse job


----------



## Kevin001

Need to schedule my PTO soon.


----------



## tea111red

i almost laughed when i had to ask this young guy at this place for some mussels.

it sounded like a pick up line......:no


----------



## SofaKing

Last minute 2 week trip planned for Toronto. Staying the weekend. I think I'll drive to Niagara Falls at the very least. I hope to visit someone dear to me, too.


----------



## MCHB

Welding: It's kinda like dispensing rainbows from a unicorn without the awesome...you care bear stare at a puddle and think about whatever floats into your brain at a given moment and if you're lucky it's a happy thought!


----------



## Kevin001

New Manager is pretty cool I guess.


----------



## mt moyt

i need advice if anyone can help:

i was contacted by phone to schedule an interview for a job. they said they would send an email confirmation regarding the details. so do i reply to this email? i already said thank you over the phone, and im not sure what to say in the email


----------



## Kevin001

mt moyt said:


> i need advice if anyone can help:
> 
> i was contacted by phone to schedule an interview for a job. they said they would send an email confirmation regarding the details. so do i reply to this email? i already said thank you over the phone, and im not sure what to say in the email


Just set up the interview don't have to respond back to the email unless your setting up the interview that way.


----------



## mt moyt

Kevin001 said:


> Just set up the interview don't have to respond back to the email unless your setting up the interview that way.


yep i didnt reply, thanks Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

Need to figure what days to take off since my mom will be out for awhile hmm.


----------



## komorikun

The boss guy was walking around the office today. He gave everyone this. Apparently if you are not there (take the day off), you don't get it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

komorikun said:


> The boss guy was walking around the office today. He gave everyone this. Apparently if you are not there (take the day off), you don't get it.


Don't you also not get paid for the holidays if you call out the day before or after?


----------



## komorikun

RelinquishedHell said:


> Don't you also not get paid for the holidays if you call out the day before or after?


I don't know about part-time but the full-time employees all get paid 16 hours for Thursday and Friday. Thanksgiving.

We also got an email, saying the office closes at 4pm but hourly employees would be paid until 5pm. That puts me into a pickle since I have a late start (my choice). I was planning on working until 6:30pm to get in my 24 hours (plus the 16 for Thanksgiving). We use a website on our computer to clock in and clock out. So I figured he was letting everyone leave an hour early. That was his intent anyways. So I forced it and put in 6:30pm as my clock out time. I stayed until 5:30pm since the office wasn't really closed. We'll see what happens. You are not really supposed to force it but whatever. I've done it a few times before when I forgot to clock in after lunch or the time we had a power outage.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> The boss guy was walking around the office today. He gave everyone this. Apparently if you are not there (take the day off), you don't get it.


:O

You know you've made it when your job gives every employee this lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight wasn't that bad.....at least I got time and a half .


----------



## MCHB

My happy place. :3

I like the fab, I love the millwrighting...but I hate the welding lol.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> You know you've made it when your job gives every employee this lol.


I know some that have gotten huge Christmas bonuses. Like $5000+. The most I ever got was at my last job. I got a $1000 American Express gift card my first year there. They give gift cards to avoid paying taxes.


----------



## MCHB

komorikun said:


> I know some that have gotten huge Christmas bonuses. Like $5000+. The most I ever got was at my last job. I got a $1000 American Express gift card my first year there. They give gift cards to avoid paying taxes.


I worked for one company where we got a Christmas bonus based on how many hours of OT we worked and how few days we missed. Mine worked out to just shy of 1500; blew my mind lol.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I didn't get overwhelmed and have mini break downs every day.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I know some that have gotten huge Christmas bonuses. Like $5000+. The most I ever got was at my last job. I got a $1000 American Express gift card my first year there. They give gift cards to avoid paying taxes.


Insane.....I might of caught a heart attack lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm constantly being stuck outside.....its whatever I'm grateful.


----------



## tea111red

do they think me knowing they are always looking for a replacement gives me confidence and makes me a better worker? makes me sick. a lot of other people won't put up w/ what these *******s have demanded.


----------



## Kevin001

Work wasn't so bad last night.


----------



## Kevin001

Still struggling to see when to use my 3-4 PTO days. Also afraid the job will question me. Time is ticking though....that first week of January would be the week. Might need to use Lyft for a day or two idk.


----------



## komorikun

I'm really tired of having to nag people for information or to do something that is part of their job. It would be one thing if it was just a couple people but it's like over 10 different people I've got to deal with. I don't know if they are overwhelmed or just lazy. Some don't email me back, or they take several days to get back to me, or they do respond but never do what they are supposed to do.

Most of these suckers are making a good $30,000 more than me a year, so I have little sympathy for them. There are 2 older women that have no idea what they are doing. Total ding-dongs. One is nice but this other one is a condescending ding-dong. Not sure how that is possible but it is.

Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants told me that if they don't do what they have to do, that I should send another email about it and Cc the boss lady. Put what they need to do in red. Basically put the boss lady on their ***.

I just really hate nagging. My parents never nagged me. It's just not in me to nag. I love complaining but nagging is really tiring.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to put in that PTO very soon ugh


----------



## MCHB

We got a 50 hour project dumped on us that we're starting tomorrow but has to ship Friday Afternoon. Hooray!


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty sure 2 friends were using the same ID.


----------



## Kevin001

I should of said something to them. The weed smell was so potent.


----------



## supersoshychick28

I'm tired of people taking advantage of me or treating me like I'm retarded because I'm quiet or act "weird". 
Just because I'm nearly 30 and still can't stand up for myself doesn't me you're allowed to walk over me. 

Also stop blaming me for stuff that is your fault, and put the blame on me because you know I won't say anything.


----------



## Kevin001

Today dragged so bad today.


----------



## Kevin001

There is a photo shoot today at work......nope nope nope.


----------



## 8888

I successfully sold something I got for free. I love when retail stories give free gifts with purchases and then I can sell the free gift.


----------



## Kevin001

Changes at work happening.....its whatever I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the leads take our opinions and find a happy medium.


----------



## MCHB

I like working with the older trades people at work because they know all the tricks and usually make up for my weaknesses. The one guy I typically work with can see the big picture better than I can, but when it comes to reading drawings I tend to pick up on the smaller details so it's a good balance. It's comical because he always says "Your eyesight is better than mine..." when in reality without my glasses I can't see more than 10" from my face lol. 

Also metric can **** off.


----------



## Kevin001

My director sat right across from me as I ate....it was sooo awkward.


----------



## Kevin001

I've been outside the last 2 Saturdays I hope I'm not out there today.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Changes at work happening.....its whatever I guess.


I hope things turn out well.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I hope things turn out well.


Me too :squeeze


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

We were in our offices, when a team of photographers and an HR Person came into our dept.

I had just arrived at this place on contract, and several others. The HR dept. rescinded on their contract for descent living quarters. When we arrived the apts. were disgusting. Animal hair all over the place, bathtubs and sinks were filthy. 

There were also contractors, firefighters, paramedics, and EMT's who still had the key to the apt. who would drop in and have sex downstairs on the couch with the nurses. 

After hearing about the sex debacles, I refused to stay there, and was packed and ready to leave.

The boss tried to force us to do the interview saying how wonderful the hospital was, and how great they were to their employees.

The interviewer saw my demeanor, and instead of leaving me the hell alone? She decided to ask me to sit down on camera and tell the whole damn world how great this hospital was to their employees and contractors.

The look i gave her should have been enough to make her back off. So I said "Nope, i'm not going to lie about how the hospital treats their employees when they have people that work here are literally living in tents with their dogs. And still have a key to the apt, they just gave me, while their ex-employees have been rumored to let themselves in and have sex downstairs while the contractors are sleeping upstairs."

She pulled that microphone away so damn fast it wasn't funny.

I wish to gawd that was a live feed to the local news.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

And yeah..

HR and all of the administrators knew about the apt. situation.

One of the contractors called up the Radiology Supervisors?

While he was on the phone with the Supervisor, an EMT who also had a key to the place and a nurse was getting it on downstairs.

The supervisor didn't tell him to call 911, he just said: "Well, take a chair and wedge it under the door knob."

Un-f***king believable.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I finally was able to get out of the medical field after realizing:

There are people literally running hospitals - with no hospital experience.

They are pushing "customer service" with a total disservice to it's own employees.

Classism runs rampant in hospitals and the division of "Have and Have nots" is something i've witnessed daily.

"Favoritism"/Classism runs rampant from the CEO down to the janitors. If a doctor is caught in a violation? He is "reprimanded". If a technologist or nurse is caught in the same violation? They are fired AND blackballed.

Doctors/Surgeons/Administrators are screwing nurses/techs/interns and CNA's left and right. It's weird, but one day, we're going to see the Weinstein effect on a different level.

The only difference in hospitals and Weinstein? These nurses (especially) will have sex with physicians knowing full-well they are married. When they learn that doctor isn't going to leave his wife? THAT's when they yell sexual harassment.

Or they jump up and get pregnant.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Hospitals, Clinics

Instead of hiring people around the clock?

They take the one or two people in a dept., and not only have them work their 12-16 hour shift? But they put them ON-CALL for the 8 hours they have left to sleep.

THEN put them back on a 16 hour shift the following morning. This means that in 24 - 48 hours, your care-giver probably had about 1 hour of sleep.

But patients, don't seem to care as long as they have a POSITIVE experience.

Thanks to the "Me, Me Me" society, there is no compassion for the people who are servicing them - as long as they get good service.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Me too :squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## tea111red

well, i got fired/these people stopped their service and won't see this guy again. i texted this woman to tell him he is sexy, pretty much. she is ignoring my texts and probably won't relay the msg. fuk her. glad he was there to help me do that piece of crap job. i hated the tasks i had to do and mentally threw up all throughout m y shifts. this guy got me through that ****. THANK GOD for him. what a beautiful man!!!!!

i wish i could thank him better!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> i wish i could thank him better!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


>


I'll never see him again. :cry


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> I'll never see him again. :cry


Sorry lol


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Sorry lol


hopefully i meet someone that is like him or better....i dunno, though. he was pretty good. i was like this -> :eyes inside when he would look at me. never had that kind of feeling with anyone else. :cry he really seduced me w/ his gaze. :lol

he was pretty good looking and seemed like he had a lot of good qualities, too, though.



:stu


----------



## mt moyt

i got another interview offer for this wednesday. I didnt even write a cover letter, just sent in my resume. I think its cause they are a startup company. 

Time to prepare for death - round 2


----------



## feels

one of my supervisors at the post office is this real young dude who's really cool. he said i was the first coworker to "meme" during his whole two years there lol. i think it'd be really fun to chill with him outside of work. i'm really digging this job. like it gets crazy and it's very physical but it's pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> hopefully i meet someone that is like him or better....i dunno, though. he was pretty good. i was like this -> :eyes inside when he would look at me. never had that kind of feeling with anyone else. :cry he really seduced me w/ his gaze. :lol
> 
> he was pretty good looking and seemed like he had a lot of good qualities, too, though.
> 
> 
> 
> :stu


You'll find a good man :squeeze


----------



## SofaKing

mt moyt said:


> i got another interview offer for this wednesday. I didnt even write a cover letter, just sent in my resume. I think its cause they are a startup company.
> 
> Time to prepare for death - round 2


I rarely look at cover letters when hiring.


----------



## 8888

I didn't make as much profit on the eye shadow as I had hoped.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> You'll find a good man :squeeze


yeah, right.


----------



## Kevin001

It sucks working when sick fingers crossed


----------



## Kevin001

Need to make a decision soon about calling out or not.


----------



## tea111red

they treated me like ****.


----------



## Crisigv

I only get a half hour break for a 8 or 9 hour shift. I need that brief time to myself so I don't kill anyone. Don't bloody talk to me on my break.


----------



## MCHB

Been working on prepping the slasher infeed for a test run; it's like half the length of one of the bays in the shop lol. They've never test run any of the other stuff we've built in house before and honestly it seems like a lot of extra work to watch a flighted chain go around in circles!


----------



## nubly

They aren't offering OT anymore. I hope that doesn't mean the work is drying up.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope the PTO I get tomorrow covers for yesterday.


----------



## mt moyt

couldnt sleep and its 4am now, and i have another interview at 10:30am. i also only slept 4 hours last night. My mind couldnt stop thinking about todays interview. Wasted 4.5 hours lying down trying to sleep.

i really want this job though, good pay and its not an internship. its quite programmy, which i know nothing about. But it would look really good on my resume if i get it. 

if i can stay alert till 12pm, ill be fine. only 7.5 hrs


----------



## Kevin001

Work was rough but I survived


----------



## Kevin001

Would be nice if I'm not outside this week.


----------



## Excaliber

My coworker is already lazy but today he was super irritating, the flu is going around and a couple of the guys where not in so we where extra busy, he sat up front talking to the counter guys and doing non essential stuff on the computer while me and the old part time guy where swamped, I had to stay late completing returns paper work while he got to waltz on home.


----------



## Excaliber

mt moyt said:


> couldnt sleep and its 4am now, and i have another interview at 10:30am. i also only slept 4 hours last night. My mind couldnt stop thinking about todays interview. Wasted 4.5 hours lying down trying to sleep.
> 
> i really want this job though, good pay and its not an internship. its quite programmy, which i know nothing about. But it would look really good on my resume if i get it.
> 
> if i can stay alert till 12pm, ill be fine. only 7.5 hrs


How did the interview go, did you end up getting the job?


----------



## Crisigv

I'm either going to kill myself, her or a customer.


----------



## MCHB

I need a hug!


----------



## MCHB

...or a puppy.


----------



## MCHB

On the plus side I finally got my benifits card!


----------



## Kevin001

Dripping nose at work so embarrassing.


----------



## mt moyt

Excaliber said:


> How did the interview go, did you end up getting the job?


it was alright in the end, not as bad as my first interview. But its not over since they gave me a little assignment to do at home. 
They also postponed it by an hour to 11:30am, so i was very tired and almost fell asleep waiting cause i got there very early


----------



## Kevin001

I just know I'm going to be outside tomorrow....pray not but yeah.


----------



## Kevin001

My job is actually not that bad.....ok pay....not that hard....reasonable time off.


----------



## MCHB

*sniff* Uhh...my fingers smell like a combination of paint thinner, anti-seeze and blue loctite!


----------



## Kevin001

Another rough night


----------



## Kevin001

Please don't have me outside today......that would be 4 Saturday's in a row!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

My husband said he wants me to stay home and help run the business.

We make more money in one damn day, than when i was out busting my as** 24/7 - literally.

It's scary, because, most of the time, i don't have to do anything? But i MAKE myself do something productive to justify my very existence.

I feel guilty for not working hard enough, yet when i was OVER worked, i STILL felt i wasn't working hard enough..

how f**cked up is that?


----------



## Kevin001

Some drunk blonde kissed me on both cheeks....had to wash my face with hand sanitizer afterwards don't know where them lips been.


----------



## Excaliber

Meeting with the boss, I usually don't do very well with such things but I actually managed to stay collected, I received a pay raise


----------



## SofaKing

Finding fulfillment and life purpose from work is a long, slow, and painful road.


----------



## komorikun

I'm really convinced now that the head of my department (about 17 people total) and the 2nd in command (a.k.a. Ms. Lazypants) have a ladies' agreement to do as little work as possible and dump work on everyone else. These two have tons of PTO since they have been working there for so long. But I swear to god they are taking off way more than what they get in PTO. The head of department has been there since the start, over 20 years and Lazypants has been there over a decade.

Recently they started dumping a lot more work on the woman who trained me (a.k.a. Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants). Not only is Smartypants reviewing 70% of my work, she is now reviewing most of the work of this other lady. Previously Ms. Lazypants was reviewing this other lady's work. Lazypants and Smartypants are actually pretty good friends but I really wonder if Smartypants doesn't have any resentment.

Ms. Lazypants is a 45 year old overweight, outgoing Asian-American woman. She has been either absent or "working" from home 30-40% of the time since I started working there in July. Supposedly she has a poor immune system and gets sick easily and takes forever to recover. She also has diabetes and sleep issues. Very smart and knows the industry well, so next to impossible to fire her even though she is gone all the time.

Just seems unfair considering Smartypants is hourly and Lazypants is salary.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Some drunk blonde kissed me on both cheeks....had to wash my face with hand sanitizer afterwards don't know where them lips been.


:lol


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> :lol


She was white girl wasted, I told her guy hey get her home safely.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> She was white girl wasted, I told her guy hey get her home safely.


did her bf look okay w/ her kissing you?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> did her bf look okay w/ her kissing you?


He was like can't take these hoes nowhere haha. It was actually 2 guys and 2 girls together.


----------



## Kevin001

Shift party next week and everyone is supposed to bring something eek.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight wasn't too bad


----------



## MCHB

Sent this in response to an ad (redacted company) posted on (redacted local job board):

"We've met before (I drove to Vancouver from (redacted) on a whim and got screwed out of a job because of Manpower(a hiring agency))

So this is what I have to say off the record:

I have a strong and exploitable welding background that would prove to be beneficial (and by that I mean regardless of the position done in my welds look like they were done in the flat..)

I can deal with temperatures ranging from +40 through -45 without *****ing about it. I know how to align shafts, sprockets and bearings to REDACTED standards and being highly adaptable I can work with any attitude of any individual, customer or client. (aka I know how to keep my mouth shut). I can align drive chains and belts to their reducing gearboxes and motors and learn quicky. I'll reef on a torque wrench to the point that I can't lift anything and push through it. I can work at heights and love it. I can push through physical exhaustion to get a job done.

I however fail and succumb to the pressure of interviews. All I ask for is a chance to prove what I can or can't do on the job. Anything I can't do I'll learn. Anything I can do I'll give it my all.

...and on the record this is what I have to say on the record: (double record for sarcasm) 

*REDACTED address stuff*

Having recently completed the Industrial Mechanic Foundation Course at the College of the REDACTED in REDACTED, BC and graduating with honors, in addition to holding a red seal endorsement in welding, my qualifications are a great fit for you. Working for a company with a mandate to deliver world class products aligns well with my own values.

Prior to taking a foundation course in Millwrighting, I worked (and continue to work) in the welding and fabrication field for 10 years and growing. Being able to earn my interprovincial “red seal” in that field was a proud moment. In addition, I’ve held Canadian Welding Bureau (CWB) Certifications and on the job have welded to ultrasonic and radiographic standards. 

While I enjoyed the welding trade, I was looking for new challenges. In my younger years, I admittedly jumped around from job to job which has made me a versatile worker. Now that I’m older, I’m at a point where I want to work, grow and dedicate my time and experience toward a single company. My whole life I’ve been praised for my ability to solve problems and getting things to work. Coming from a strong metal working background, a career as a millwright seems like the next logical step.

As a qualified trade’s person, I am safety conscious as well as an honest and hard-working team player. My prior supervisors will tell you that I can follow direction as well as make decisions and adapt as tasks progress. I whole-heartedly take a great deal of care and pride in doing every job properly and seeing them through to completion. In addition, you will find that I am eager and willing to learn new things and I firmly believe that my desire, dedication, training and experience would allow me to perform well within your company.

Thank you for your time and consideration. I look forward to hearing from you.


Sincerely,


RED REDACTED

Essentially if you want me to work for you simply call me otherwise don't bother because I don't have the time to be jerked around. I live in RED and you're hiring for a position in ACTED. Likewise I presently work with a local company dealing with a major client that directly deals with the sawmill industry. If this comes across as long winded, essentially it's because I want to be more on the mechanical side of things and not a welder...That should be obvious. My resume is attached and while there are gaps in employment they should simply be considered life lessons."

...it felt good.:grin2:


----------



## komorikun

I'm not sure if I will be able to finish all my work by the 22nd. Normally the deadline is by the end of the month but the office will be closed from December 23rd to January 2nd. So if it's not done by the 22nd then it won't be ready until the January 3rd since my supervisors have to review my work before it goes out.

Really hard to finish 4 weeks worth of work in 3 weeks. I'm faster than I was 3 months ago but still much slower than my coworkers. Hard to be fast when you need to pay attention to all the little details and have to communicate with all these different people when there are issues. 

Kind of doubt my boss will approve overtime since they obviously don't want to pay time and a half.


----------



## Kevin001

Was helping this family jump their car but it was time to get off. I told them I would send someone else out but graveyard doesnt have anyone working outside......poor family was looking for someone as my mom drove off......ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Today was slow...meh I survived.


----------



## komorikun

Work is a marathon now. Ooof.

I decided to RSVP *no* to the company Christmas party. It is free booze and food but the party won't be at the company. It's at some restaurant or something. I've been to some of the events they had at our workplace and usually only 3-4 people (out of 17) from my department go. So it's just awkward since I don't know the workers in the other departments much at all. Some of these people don't even work at the office, so I've never even seen their face.


----------



## MCHB

Picked up a torque multiplier because work is to cheap to invest in one (not to mention they're on sale down at the local fairy muffler shop). You could probably mace some buddy over the head with the corn humpin thing if if you were so inclined to dicker them good!


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not outside today its been freezing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hope today goes by fast instead if the weekend


----------



## 8888

I can't decide if I should grow my own business or get a part time job with my computer certificate. It would be nice to keep being my own boss but I think I'd benefit from the structure of working for someone.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I can't decide if I should grow my own business or get a part time job with my computer certificate. It would be nice to keep being my own boss but I think I'd benefit from the structure of working for someone.


For most people working for yourself is the goal


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> For most people working for yourself is the goal


Good point, thank you.


----------



## Going Sane

putting more hours than usual but like they say "hard work pays off"


----------



## tea111red

still pissed off.


----------



## MCHB

It works! So satisfying and no smoke ^_^









In the first vid the engineer commented "You built that!" because I had a massive sh*t kicker grin on my face. I was so happy to see it run! Never have I been so stoked to see a machine that moves a log a few feet over run lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to do a mandatory fire drill training ugh....meaning one day I'll have to work from 12:30 to 11:30


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> The HR lady at my job said they would drug test me when I started. It's been 3 1/2 months and still nothing. She also said they do it randomly to people. She is full of ****.
> 
> I guess I can finally buy something.


6 months now. They still have not drug tested me. Drug testing is a crock of **** anyways. It's not like I can hurt anyone if I were high at work. The most that could happen is maybe I'd fall asleep on my keyboard.


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> I have to do a mandatory fire drill training ugh....meaning one day I'll have to work from 12:30 to 11:30


fire drills where I work consist of periodic beeping followed by looking around, assessing the situation and going "welp...there's no fire!"

Given that you work security...I feel for you!


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> fire drills where I work consist of periodic beeping followed by looking around, assessing the situation and going "welp...there's no fire!"
> 
> Given that you work security...I feel for you!


Haha yeah we have to work the fire extinguishers and stuff.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The new guy is so damn weird. Someone should check his crawl space.


----------



## Excaliber

Kevin001 said:


> I have to do a mandatory fire drill training ugh....meaning one day I'll have to work from 12:30 to 11:30


Have never had one at our work, we moved locations this past summer and some of the fire extinguishers are missing :um


----------



## Going Sane

MCHB said:


> It works! So satisfying and no smoke ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the first vid the engineer commented "You built that!" because I had a massive sh*t kicker grin on my face. I was so happy to see it run! Never have I been so stoked to see a machine that moves a log a few feet over run lol.


what are those machines used for ?


----------



## feels

gonna have 16 hours of overtime on the next paycheck.  also, this paycheck was pretty thicc but now it's pretty much gone because christmas


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> gonna have 16 hours of overtime on the next paycheck.  also, this paycheck was pretty thicc but now it's pretty much gone because christmas


Get that money girl lol.


----------



## MCHB

Going crazy said:


> what are those machines used for ?


turning logs into lumber! :grin2:


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I can't believe i waited this long..

i worked my as** for wages that people said were "good money".. up to $55.00+ an hour + on call wages+ other contract perks. I literally worked 24/7. Kissing as** the whole damn time.

Well, i stepped out of that bull sh**t, and decided to start our own business. Over 30 years i slaved my damn as** off..

Our first paycheck came in after a job we did.

And after watching the paychecks come in, i'm thinking.. I was a "wage slave".. just that simple. And people who "owned" me, had me brain washed into believing that i really counted. When i learned over time that if i burned out, they would replace me. We don't count.. we're replaceable. 

HR, Administrators or companies won't say this to your face, but wage slaves are replaceable.

I'm looking around and talking to business owners, some failed, some thrived.. but the one thing that sticks out for me? 

Is they too, have wage slaves.. and what really hits home with me, is these owners tell their wage slaves that they are actually making "good money".. while they take the cream off the top and leave the wage slaves crumbs.. 

Everyone can't own a business? But what it comes down to, is never let someone convince you that a lump of sh**t is a lump of gold..and you should be "grateful to get what you get"..


----------



## Kevin001

Having to call Lyft in a couple of weeks is freaking me out, then I might be outside on New Years Eve ugh.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I'm not sure if I will be able to finish all my work by the 22nd. Normally the deadline is by the end of the month but the office will be closed from December 23rd to January 2nd. So if it's not done by the 22nd then it won't be ready until the January 3rd since my supervisors have to review my work before it goes out.
> 
> Really hard to finish 4 weeks worth of work in 3 weeks. I'm faster than I was 3 months ago but still much slower than my coworkers. Hard to be fast when you need to pay attention to all the little details and have to communicate with all these different people when there are issues.
> 
> Kind of doubt my boss will approve overtime since they obviously don't want to pay time and a half.


Only 4 more days left to finish everything. Will I be able to finish everything? I might have to finish in 3 days cause I don't know if my supervisors who review my work will be there on Friday or not.


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure if that day I called out will be covered with PTO or not, hope so.


----------



## Excaliber

Stuff always breaks at the worst possible moment, and then you have to tell a certain cranky person that its broken...


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like they did take my PTO for the day I called out. I need to do some modules online today.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

We had to let an engineer/architect go yesterday.

He told us, that his work would only take a week, etc. 

But he has this OCD? So that when he starts something, he looks at what he built, then tears it apart, because he found something "wrong" with it.

Then he starts all over again. I couldn't believe we were seeing this when a woman contracted him through us to complete a porch. 3 weeks, and he hadn't finished 1/4 of the project.

Then he waits until we're 3 weeks behind, and says: "I have a problem with deadlines, and i don't work on the weekends."

He then started saying he didn't like cold weather, and we should have put the project off until next summer..

Then he said he didn't feel well, because of his liver problems.

Then he started blaming the owner of the house, on why he couldn't finish the porch. He didn't like people at home while he's working on his projects.

We finally started calling around to his old customers? Many of them refused to pay him, after he finished a project. Work that would take a couple of days, took a couple of months or up to a year.

One lady said it took him 1 1/2 years to complete a project that the average builder could manage in 2 weeks. She said he would just show up for a couple of hours on any random day, and leave. And some days, he wouldn't show up at all. There was nothing she would say to get him motivated - once he had her money tied up.

When we were checking these same references, these people were too afraid to tell the truth about him in the beginning. They thought that if he had the right project, or the right motivators/management, he would "straighten up."

When he saw my husband, with another contractor pull up with his crew? All of a sudden this architect/engineer/contractor started quickening his pace, became more polite to the workers, was very complimentary towards the workers. Where as before? he was talking down to them like they were dirt. When we found out about that, he stopped for a while, then started up a again.

I don't delight in "letting someone go" or "firing" someone. I had it happen to me once, as an independent contractor. I was fired because "I worked too hard".. THAT was interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they don't ask why I'm taking days off in January.


----------



## Excaliber

Work is closing early tomorrow, Awesome! I do have to stay for pizza though, not a bad thing I guess


----------



## komorikun

For the past couple weeks I've been eating so much candy, cookies, and other snacks that are in the kitchen at work. Various vendors send our company Christmas gifts to bribe us.


----------



## Kevin001

Its going to be so cold Saturday I pray I'm not outside.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

so glad i left the medical field.

I know for a fact that they would have had my as** called in for routine exams. 99% of those patients show up because they are lonely over the holidays.

I do remember a young, pudgy, rich guy that showed up at on New Years Eve faking "chest pains"..

At 12:00 he looked at all of us as we were working up his cardiovascular protocol and said: "Actually, i'm fine. I just had no one to be around on New Years, and thought i'd show up here. At least everyone's nice.." 

The contempt on the nurse's, physicians faces was something i'll never forget..


----------



## Citrine79

It is generally a good idea to have backup/contingency plans in case of a system crash. Clearly, this is not the case with my employer as I have been out of work the last 3 days and had 2 half days of cleaning the office and dumb team building activities. Can’t wait to see how low morale is going to be when we return especially since it appears we are going to either be forced to make up all the time missed or use a decent chunk of next year’s vacation time as no one has any left for this year.


----------



## Excaliber

komorikun said:


> For the past couple weeks I've been eating so much candy, cookies, and other snacks that are in the kitchen at work. Various vendors send our company Christmas gifts to bribe us.


We have been getting cookies all week! customers keep bringing them in by the plate full! It's hard to be motivated to work when the smell of freshly made cookies reaches your desk, temptations... :crying:


----------



## komorikun

Finally it is over. The marathon is over. I won't be back at work until January 2nd. Next week is all paid time off.

I guess I have been getting faster. I finished everything 1 1/2 days early. I wanted to do some stuff that had been sitting on the back burner. Unfortunately, my coworkers caught wind of my finishing early (saw that there wasn't much paper on my desk) and they asked me to help with some of their work. Didn't ask me to help with too much though, so I was able to complete most of the back burner stuff.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Im so glad i have 4 days off. Weird how they don't tell anyone what days they're having off until the day before. No one ever seems to know what's going on around there. This is the most bizzare place I've worked at.


----------



## MCHB

Parental unit 2: "Mat...what's wrong? You're staggering!"

Me: "It's Friday..."

Yeah...I gotta find a place of my own lol.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f39/


----------



## Kevin001

Potluck went ok


----------



## Kevin001

It was kinda weird that the only white people on the shift were the only ones to volunteer to stay over. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

Its way too cold for me to be outside, I won't make it. I hope not...fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001

There was this girl that came through the casino the other day. Every guy was like damn, she had a short white dress on and guys were going crazy. What they didn't know was that this girl was actually a guy. We had checked her ID......"Marvin" also had broad shoulders and a deep voice. I'm pretty sure she pulled something that night.


----------



## nubly

******* stretched the truth. They hired over 1k people and told us it was contract to hire but they only hire a few and the rest go on furlough. Should have done my homework before I quit my previous job for this one.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm still in shock how long I've lasted at this job.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I'm still in shock how long I've lasted at this job.


lol, that's how i feel about my current job.

i'm afraid to work some place else because i feel like there's a good chance i wouldn't last very long, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> lol, that's how i feel about my current job.
> 
> i'm afraid to work some place else because i feel like there's a good chance i wouldn't last very long, lol.


I'm just grateful because I know how it was 2yrs ago for me. Eek! If I would get fired today I'll be proud of myself for lasting so long .


----------



## cmed

Looks like I'm now going to have a bunch of Russian junk mail to accompany all the Chinese junk mail I already get. 

I'd like to know the thought process behind why someone would try soliciting people in a completely different language with completely different symbols and characters. What response other than "Mark as Junk" do they think could possibly happen? I know it's probably bots doing this, but you think they'd have the foresight to make sure their bots are scraping pages in their native language.


----------



## Kevin001

Hoping sister can stay a little longer so I don't have to struggle with rides as much.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I have more PTO left than I thought hmm.


----------



## tea111red

the documentation system is so redundant.


----------



## feels

gotta go to window school Jan. 8th for the post office so I can work in the retail offices. just can't escape those dang customers. :wife


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Oh crap..

All of my online fake tests for my certifications expire today.

I need the material, as well as the tests so when my husband finds a sponsor, i can go in, take the real test and be ready..

And it's not cheap..


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My boss randomly and abruptly asked me what I think of this place. Shouldn't that go without asking? Wtf do you think I think?


----------



## Pongowaffle

This cute female coworker is very untalkative. I thought because I was boring because I was not talkative enough. Lots of awkward silences between us. Now I tried so hard trying to get her to open up. I try being more talkative with her. I bring up much more interesting subjects that peaks her interest. She just will not have it. One word responses. Yeah. Head nod. Yeah. Head nod. Staring off into space as I talk. So I just give up socializing with her. Today I look through the break room window. I see her chatting up with another male coworker. She was talking non stop to him. Laughing and excited. The male coworker was just standing there, relaxed, nodding and barely saying a word. Barely trying. This concludes it is just me. I just give off a bad vibe to girls my age. I am sure.


----------



## Kevin001

If I do have to get a Lyft the next few nights it will be hectic especially with the big new year's eve celebration coming Sunday at work ugh. How will they find me in the mass of people? Then so many people will see me ugh fml.


----------



## MCHB

Back on afternoons next week! WOOT! 4 10's vs 5 8's...but since monday's a stat it'll be another 3 day week!


----------



## Kevin001

Got a $20 tip today.....through my coworker that got in from a guest in the bathroom where there is no cameras lol.


----------



## MCHB

Just another random thought. I can't recall how it came up in conversation but I said to the old fabricator I work directly with (who is a year younger than my dad) that I should have made better decisions when I was younger. He commented something along the lines of "But the mistakes you made when you were younger don't define who you are now. You have to take care of yourself in life because nobody else will!" 

Sagely wisdom. I have awesome mentors!


----------



## cmed

"I need a killer design, something INNOVATIVE that really POPS, something that'll blow me away! But I need it done today and I only want to pay half of what you normally charge" - some a**hole


----------



## Kevin001

3 more stressful work days to come.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

wow...

it's been two years since i've left the medical field..

And i'm still suffering from the fall out..

Depression

Nightmares

The phone rings i get cold sweats

People approach me and try to be friendly, and i damn near want to throw up.

People look at me and smile, and i feel absolute contempt.

People walk up and try touching me in the gym and i shake them off, and move away. 

I avoid long lines in the grocery store by going to the self check out.

If there are too many people in a grocery store aisle, i go the other way..

I can no longer stand my own voice, let alone human voices..

And when i see a pregnant woman or people with children i run for dear life.


----------



## Johnny Walker

will i be able to work this job with these people? Are they not going to accept me?


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight wasn't that busy.


----------



## Kevin001

Really worried about not having rides, can't keep getting a lyft or coworkers/friends. My anxiety is too bad. Hoping my mom can drive in a week.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom might let my uncle drive to bring me to work but I'll have to find a ride home. Too scared to ask coworker again.....hope my friend feels better and can come through. Lyft is the next option ugh. Plus I might be patrolling outside in 20 degree weather.


----------



## komorikun

Ugh. I don't want to go to work tomorrow. I want to stay at home and sleep all day. 

Oh god.....and January is supposed to be a really busy, demanding month. What torture do they have in mind for me now?


----------



## Kevin001

Saw a guy from high school tonight. He tells me how he gets major a** now. Should be a nurse soon and how he smashed the girl I liked in high school (who he came to the casino with). He asked who I "hang" with...I said no one lol.


----------



## tea111red

i feel like i'll uke if i accept any shift right now. i really need a long break, but i don't want to lose my job.

or i want to find a better job, but i just don't have the energy to go looking for a new one. i really don't think any place other than some horrid one will hire me, too, lol.

i really don't even know what area i should be looking in. 

i just really don't know what to do. my head is all over the place.

i need a break.... i'm trying to work up the nerve to ask, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Almost let a guy get to me today, God helped me re-frame. Guy got in my face and was yelling, I was, nervous lip was quivering. I kept cool and didn't do anything to the guy but that situation was rough. Part of my job I guess.


----------



## komorikun

This week isn't so bad. Apparently, the real torture starts next week. Right now I'm just doing lots of data entry type work. For the most part it's mindless but very repetitive. I have to take frequent breaks to keep from going insane. 

I hate how the few times they have free lunch at my job, it's almost always mainly meat or chicken dishes. Yuck. I've had enough of eating cookies, sweets, and fruit. Even the veggies didn't look so hot. Who the hell eats cauliflower and broccoli uncooked? I like them but they need to be steamed at least.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Almost let a guy get to me today, God helped me re-frame. Guy got in my face and was yelling, I was, nervous lip was quivering. I kept cool and didn't do anything to the guy but that situation was rough. Part of my job I guess.


That sounds a 1000 times scarier than riding a bicycle or taking an Uber.


----------



## Crisigv

It's getting harder to move around at work.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> That sounds a 1000 times scarier than riding a bicycle or taking an Uber.


Yeah lol. Don't have many situations where a guest gets confrontational but it happens.


----------



## nubly

I'm anxious to do my taxes and see how much I made last year. This year is going to suck if I can't find a new job soon.


----------



## Crisigv

I wonder if I got vacation pay today with my usual pay. It was more than usual, and the pay period was before the minimum wage increase.


----------



## MCHB

Levitate, yo!


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they don't ask me where did I go when I get back from my PTO.


----------



## Kevin001

Still got almost 16hrs worth of PTO left . This job is nice tbh, ofc I'd like more money but I could be making way less so just need to be humble. Insurance getting taking out now sucks but hey got to have it right.


----------



## SofaKing

Work? I think I've done enough. Maybe time to retire and live until my savings runs out. A Glock is a good retirement plan.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll probably get my vendor's permit online...less stress even though it'll cost me $25.


----------



## tea111red

lol, i said i didn't want to work and then agreed to work this job the next day.


----------



## Citrine79

Someone decided to turn the heat wayyyy up in my part of building. Not only is it uncomfortably hot, it is making me feel sleepy and queasy. One day it was so bad that I got a migrane from it. Just one of several things making me unhappy with work right now. Want to say something but I honestly believe no one cares that much or will take me seriously.


----------



## komorikun

Interesting how the obese coworkers always have a little portable fan (USB) on their desk.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

komorikun said:


> Interesting how the obese coworkers always have a little portable fan (USB) on their desk.


:lol

I never noticed that before.. but now that you mention it..:lol


----------



## Kevin001

Getting that permit was harder than I thought.


----------



## MCHB

Finally fixed my welding helmet; one of the plastic bolts was stripped out and it had massive issues staying up. I brought it home and replaced the offending plastic bolts with metal carrage bolts and pulled the knobs of another helmet I had kicking around. She aint a pretty but she has character!


----------



## SofaKing

MCHB said:


> Finally fixed my welding helmet; one of the plastic bolts was stripped out and it had massive issues staying up. I brought it home and replaced the offending plastic bolts with metal carrage bolts and pulled the knobs of another helmet I had kicking around. She aint a pretty but she has character!


The frankenmask.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I get home safely all this week.


----------



## nubly

My second job is supposed to end this month. I'm looking forward not having to work 80+ hours a week but I'm going to miss that extra paycheck.


----------



## MCHB

SofaKing said:


> The frankenmask.


:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Long day...guess being off 5 days makes it rough.


----------



## tea111red

i guess i'll have to get some nothing job here or whatever and save up money.

i don't plan to work it or be in this area for long (as of right now anyway) so i guess i can care less about how i appear. 

maybe it'll help me grow as a person.

now i have to figure out what i'm going to say to my job in another area...


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

So interesting how the education system gears the poor and the rich..

For the poor they teach us how to become wage slaves or "happy slaves"..

As for the more privileged? Their education is geared toward how to be a "happy slave owner"..


----------



## cmed

I'm no longer going to take on clients who want to discuss their project over the phone. Phone calls mean I have to drop everything I'm doing at a moment's notice and give that person my undivided attention for at least a half hour. With emails I can multi-task and respond promptly without disrupting my workflow. Plus it gives me a written record that I can refer back to when needed. With a phone call I either have to memorize everything or take notes, neither of which I care to do.

I might be leaving money on the table but I'm certain that I've built up enough demand that I can afford to be picky. And the main reason I even became self-employed in the first place was never about money, it was about not having to do things I don't want to do. Talking on the phone is one of them. So, yeah. Email or gtfo I decree.


----------



## Kevin001

Anxiety is up waiting for rides after work plus the shifts feel so long.


----------



## Kevin001

Got pictures taken of me yesterday so anxious.....getting featured in some article or something eek.


----------



## Crisigv

One of these days I'm going to be told off for being cold to customers. I can't pretend to be nice anymore.


----------



## MCHB

Would it be considered a conflict of interest to apply to work for a customer of the shop I work at? From a business standpoint I'd be cutting out the middle man in terms of my career and I know the customer could actually put me through an apprenticeship in my field (where work can't because there's no millwrights to apprentice under...). Not only would I be learning more I'd probably be getting paid more (hint: there's a reason they farm out work to k-town) plus they're hiring.

The only plus side of where I work is that the younger ****ers respect me and I work directly with my leadhand so...


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently my job is playing country music 24/7 to attract a different demographic. I will give them the benefit of the doubt and say they're not racist.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> So apparently my job is playing country music 24/7 to attract a different demographic. I will give them the benefit of the doubt and say they're not racist.







?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> ?


Pretty much lol


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Pretty much lol


they were having country day or week or whatever the at this casino i went to not long ago, too. time of the season? coincidence?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> they were having country day or week or whatever the at this casino i went to not long ago, too. time of the season? coincidence?


Who knows.....seems like they want to drive the black people out or the "troublemakers" that listen to rap music.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Who knows.....seems like they want to drive the black people out or the "troublemakers" that listen to rap music.


eeeeee.


----------



## tea111red

Crisigv said:


> One of these days I'm going to be told off for being cold to customers. I can't pretend to be nice anymore.


:squeeze

i know how this is...


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> So apparently my job is playing country music 24/7 to attract a different demographic. I will give them the benefit of the doubt and say they're not racist.


Country music or rap? I'm not sure which is worse. uke

Can't they play R&B or electronic music?


----------



## komorikun

I guess I'll just tell my boss that I had food poisoning. And that's why I couldn't come into work on Friday. Don't think I'l tell her it was a horrific hangover.


----------



## Virgo

So help me god. If I ever see that rude, ratchet b**** again, try to go through security with no badge (which on its own is fine with me) but YAPPING ON THE PHONE, commanding me to open the door, acting impatient with me like she's too busy talking on the phone to deal with me, ever come by my desk again.... without a badge.... I will make her life as DIFFICULT as physically possible. She won't be getting into the building easily. -_-


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Country music or rap? I'm not sure which is worse. uke
> 
> Can't they play R&B or electronic music?


Meh Idk what they're doing now.


----------



## MCHB

Pulled the trigger and applied for the customer. I modified the last paragraph of my cover letter to read

"Thank you for your time and consideration. XXXX has been a great company to work for and understand you are a customer of theirs, however due to a lack of journeyman they are unable to apprentice me in my trade and I'm left seeking options elsewhere. I am available to do a phone interview *outside *the hours of 2:00pm through 2:00am Monday to Friday. I look forward to hearing from you. "


----------



## MCHB

Virgo said:


> So help me god. If I ever see that rude, ratchet b**** again, try to go through security with no badge (which on its own is fine with me) but YAPPING ON THE PHONE, commanding me to open the door, acting impatient with me like she's too busy talking on the phone to deal with me, ever come by my desk again.... without a badge.... I will make her life as DIFFICULT as physically possible. She won't be getting into the building easily. -_-


The ratchets I deal with go "Click-click-click" on the back stroke.


----------



## mt moyt

im planning to wear my shirts for 2 days each. i hope thats not too weird, i dont wanna have 6 shirts to wash each week. Not just for time, but it would wear them out a lot quicker


----------



## Kevin001

I'm sick and now I have to worry about rides to work.....ugh.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

They used to make us work day and night..

Putting us on "stand by" for $1.50 an hour. 16 hour shifts, back to back.. and to avoid labor laws, the 8 hours we did have to ourselves, they put us on call.

Made us think we should be grateful to hold the pager or use our own cell phones and give us $1.50 an hour for the privilege.

I still have nightmares about my job i finally had the courage to leave 2 years ago.

I, now own a business, take my certification tests, verify blue prints and architecture. And to this day, i still break out in cold sweats when the phone rings, or when people come up to me just to talk or out of curiosity.

I think about how people who have to deal in customer service make a hell of a lot less than i did - and treated far worse. Far worse.

The customer acting a damn fool because they feel if you wear a uniform, you are subjugated to their abuse.

And regardless of how violated you feel as a human being? Your superiors, as well as customers don't see you as such. You are a slave..

A Wage Slave.. And the boss's job is to beat it into your head, that you should not only be a "wage slave", but a *HAPPY* wage slave..

_"Smiles Everyone! Smiles!!!"_


----------



## tea111red

yeah....i think the time to quit is coming soon.


----------



## quietRiot10

Trying to move within the company as I'm moving area...didn't think to do an internal application. Did a regular application and just said I currently work here. Now i think this mistake has messed it all up. I'm so stupid erk. :frown2:


----------



## MCHB

*snicht* "...we are definitely hiring apprentices right now and you already have experience in the trade Would you want to do an interview? We can see if we can make something work for the both of you"


----------



## Kevin001

So I'm pretty sure I have the flu, not sure how many days I can get off from work or allowed to...oh well.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I didn't need money. I don't want to go to work.


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like they had an attitude when I called out...oh well.


----------



## nubly

They are having furloughs but I'm one of the contract works they'll keep. Shame they aren't hiring us as full time employees though. At least now I'm not in a rush to find another job.


----------



## mt moyt

oh dear


----------



## Kevin001

I'll call later on and let them know I won't be back till probably Friday I pray that they don't ask tons of questions....they know I have the flu. I'm losing money but no big deal.


----------



## Kevin001

I call them...eek. Might be better but then I have to worry about rides again yay me.


----------



## nubly

The company that writes my checks found out I'm working two jobs and told me I had to choose one. They said my day job will keep on going until the next year and that the other one ends in April. This company lies to us though so I'll keep on looking for a permanent job. Disappointed I had to let go of all that money; now I have to go back to budgeting.


----------



## tea111red

i don't know how i'm going to get a job here. this search is not going well so far.


----------



## Kevin001

Virgo said:


> So help me god. If I ever see that rude, ratchet b**** again, try to go through security with no badge (which on its own is fine with me) but YAPPING ON THE PHONE, commanding me to open the door, acting impatient with me like she's too busy talking on the phone to deal with me, ever come by my desk again.... without a badge.... I will make her life as DIFFICULT as physically possible. She won't be getting into the building easily. -_-


Lol...don't hurt no one. :laugh:


----------



## Virgo

Kevin001 said:


> Lol...don't hurt no one. :laugh:


Lmao nah I'll just make her wait like 20 minutes to bring someone from her department over  And then that looks bad for her too. It's like jeez, you people know you are supposed to enter the building with a badge, no matter how long you've worked here. That's bad enough... I get that people forget, and it's usually fine to just let them in. But she was so freaking rude... it's like dude you realize I don't even need to let you in, right? Either go home and get your stupid badge, or get in trouble. XD If she was just a normal person I'd let her in, but she was just so insufferable. She better not forget next time. I'll remember her. LOL


----------



## Kevin001

Virgo said:


> Lmao nah I'll just make her wait like 20 minutes to bring someone from her department over  And then that looks bad for her too. It's like jeez, you people know you are supposed to enter the building with a badge, no matter how long you've worked here. That's bad enough... I get that people forget, and it's usually fine to just let them in. But she was so freaking rude... it's like dude you realize I don't even need to let you in, right? Either go home and get your stupid badge, or get in trouble. XD If she was just a normal person I'd let her in, but she was just so insufferable. She better not forget next time. I'll remember her. LOL


Same here, I usually just let people slide no attitudes yet lol.


----------



## quietRiot10

One step closer to that job.


----------



## MCHB

Apprenticeship: get! Need to find somewhere to live in north-ish, BC lol.


----------



## komorikun

My god. This one manager (not my supervisor) at my company is such an idiot. She has a history of this but today takes the cake. I asked her a very simple question. It took like 4 emails and an IM exchange to get an answer out of her. And I'm not even sure if she gave me the right answer or not. 

I swear talking to her is like banging your head against a brick wall. :bash I had the urge to reach through the computer and strangle her. 

She's only been working at the company for a year or so but still. I think she's retarded or something or just plainly has no idea what she is doing. In her early 60s or thereabouts. Luckily I don't have to work with her too much. 

Talked to a couple other coworkers and they feel the same. I can't imagine how badly she must be managing the places she does. She needs to be fired.


----------



## mt moyt

i wish my stomach would stop gurgling. they can hear it!!


----------



## Kevin001

What does CI-S mean? I hope the message got relayed that I won't be back till tomorrow.


----------



## Crisigv

It's been a long time since I didn't want to take a break because I was enjoying what I was doing. I just love reorganizing the backroom and getting stuff out to the sales floor.


----------



## tea111red

it's a pain in the *** having to stay glued to the computer to try to get work.


----------



## Kevin001

Today should be telling, hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## tea111red

Thank God one of these shifts got cancelled. Thank God....


----------



## Kevin001

First day back was long....didn't get interrogated though. Still a tad sick but I survived.


----------



## komorikun

My Asian coworker who looks at least 45 says she gets carded when buying cough medicine.


----------



## Kevin001

More changes at work...yay.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Simple my job sucks!


----------



## Kevin001

Job called I didn't answer. Just wanted me to come in most likely.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I'm getting paid for at least one of the three days I missed.


----------



## Kevin001

Another day worrying about rides for work...yay.


----------



## EarthDominator

Roughly 1200 pieces of paper, sorted and put into the correct folders. Took me 2 days, but I actually managed to pull it off. 

Only downside of 5 hours non-stop standing, is that you get backpain of it. :roll


----------



## tea111red

i was afraid to check my email.....i thought something stressful might be in there.

......there wasn't anything too stressful when i just looked now. Thank God. -sigh of relief-

i have to dig through all my papers to find something, though. :/


----------



## komorikun

I'm sick of how a couple managers ignore my emails. I know they get tons of emails but I'm not sending them emails for my own health. I need the information.

They've gotten away with ignoring my emails until now but the sh*t is going to hit the fan very soon. This month is when I *absolutely *have to have the information otherwise I can't get my work done. So I'm going to rat this one manager out to the head of my department, then she will tell one of the higher ups about it, who will then tell her that she *NEEDS *do her ****ing job.

My supervisor (Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants) told me that one way to light a fire under their *** is by CCing the department head and then putting the email in *red font*. I'll give this broad until Thursday. I've waited patiently long enough. Even sent reminder emails.


----------



## Kevin001

2 out of 3 days covered ain't bad I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Had a lady with some type of skin disease scratching herself and messing with the chips. Other people were getting nervous. Had to tell her hey can't scratch yourself and play. Or she could cover up because its a bio hazard issue. Some people were rude to her though and judgmental.


----------



## mt moyt

^lol Kevin

not looking forward to when the other admin/operations person leaves and leaves me alone. I still dont have a very clear idea of the whole process


----------



## versikk

Motherplucking colleagues sitting silent in meetings makes work kinda hard to navigate. It's like, you do realize we need to talk to be able come up with improvement ideas? And it's not just the yunguns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Now I'm going to be worried about people looking at the back of my head.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Now I'm going to be worried about people looking at the back of my head.


why


----------



## nubly

It's BS that some companies don't allow you to work a second job.


----------



## Crisigv

If my regular life doesn't make me kill myself (which it will), then work will.


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> why


I have skin issues.....huge bald spot as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Made a superbowl bet at work loser has to do 50 pushups...ugh I'm so dumb. Brady please don't fail me!


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> I have skin issues.....huge bald spot as well.


Ok I can definitely sympathise with body acceptance &#129303;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

avoiding checking my email again......i'm feeling like there's maybe something stressful in there since i cancelled at the last minute. :stu

i maybe just need to put more energy into figuring out how i'm going to to get a job here and put in my notice to quit in the other area. i think.....who knows what other chaos is in store for my life and if i'll have to question and rethink everything again. :no


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker made some cornbread and wrapped me a piece...so good. If she was a christian I might date her lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to go into work early today.....meh just need to be humble I still have a job to go to.


----------



## komorikun

I ratted out two of the managers today to the head of my department. The ding dong that usually responds but gives me some vague answer or says she'll do it later, gave me a response. 

The other one who only answers maybe 1 out of 10 of my emails and often weeks later....still no response. Ugh and right after the head of the department sent her an email, there was a free lunch(only happens once a month) and she was sitting at the same long table as me. I purposely tried to not sit in front of her. Awkward. Not sure if she saw the email or not. Hope I don't find a turd on my desk on Monday.

Maybe she is overwhelmed with the job but that's not my problem. That's no excuse to not respond to emails.


----------



## MCHB

Moving too North-ish Western Canada March 1st and I start my new career on March 5th! ^_^


----------



## Kevin001

Lots of good looking ladies tonight.....coworker wants to hook me up with her daughter but if she isn't chasing Jesus no thanks.


----------



## MCHB

...also torque multipliers are awesome! :3


----------



## Kevin001

I might be outside today...rainy but at least its not freezing.


----------



## quietRiot10

People not pulling their weight at work .. doing the work of like 3 people isn't fun. Complained to manager ..


----------



## komorikun

Since January 1st, I've been keeping track of how many days this one coworker takes off. This is the one that has been working there like a decade and would be pretty hard to replace since this is a niche industry. She definitely does have health problems and sleep problems but she is also pretty lazy.

WFH= work from home


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> She definitely does have health problems and sleep problems but she is also pretty lazy.


 :lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol


Like there was one month where she had already taken off a whole lot of days cause she was "sick" but after recovering she took off 2 more days to celebrate her birthday. WTF!

Apparently this has been going on for years. But she never gets fired.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Like there was one month where she had already taken off a whole lot of days cause she was "sick" but after recovering she took off 2 more days to celebrate her birthday. WTF!
> 
> Apparently this has been going on for years. But she never gets fired.


 Not many people can get away with that. My sister can never get days off unless she can find someone to fill in for her. And they ALWAYS say no.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Like there was one month where she had already taken off a whole lot of days cause she was "sick" but after recovering she took off 2 more days to celebrate her birthday. WTF!
> 
> Apparently this has been going on for years. But she never gets fired.


I used to be on sickleave A LOT 10-8 years ago. several days a month. Because I could not function on a standard 24h day clock and I also hated my life and many parts of my job.

I don't think one should judge people who are off work a lot; they have their reasons..


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> I used to be on sickleave A LOT 10-8 years ago. several days a month. Because I could not function on a standard 24h day clock and I also hated my life and many parts of my job.
> 
> I don't think one should judge people who are off work a lot; they have their reasons..


Well, it affects everyone since a lot of people rely on her or need her help with things. I need her help with a lot of things since I'm still new and learning.

And she has dumped a whole lot of her workload on Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants. If you are able to finish all of your work, fine, but if you are dumping your work on others it's not fair.


----------



## Crisigv

Inventory's done!!!


----------



## Kevin001

We're about to be so short.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Well, it affects everyone since a lot of people rely on her or need her help with things. I need her help with a lot of things since I'm still new and learning.
> 
> And she has dumped a whole lot of her workload on Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants. If you are able to finish all of your work, fine, but if you are dumping your work on others it's not fair.


I understand.

------------------------------------

tomorrow is MODNAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

Really hope the training goes well.


----------



## versikk

Today is mobdayyyyyyyyy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mt moyt

bet youre regretting insisting on open communication and telling jokes now. got me all confused - i was happy to be a normal worker but now i feel pressured to be more open and friendly and so comes the awkwardness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

Another gorjuss new girl. Oy vey...............................


----------



## komorikun

Did a 10 hour day today. Our deadline is Jan 31 but there is no way to finish by then. Since they are going through everything with a fine tooth comb this month, it's taking freaking forever. And the first week of January, we had to do some other crap that is only done once a year. That took me like 3 days. The first week of January was a 4 day week too. Then I had to take one sick day off since I drank too much 2 weeks ago on Thursday night. 

I'm not the only one. My coworkers are all having the same issue. 

Looks like that one manager finally replied to most of my emails on Friday night after I ratted her out. Finally. Maybe the boss guy gave her a talking to. I can understand being slow with answering emails or occasionally missing an email here or there. But she was only replying to 10-20% of the emails I sent.


----------



## Cashel

Asked for a promotion today. Boss said he was opening up the position for applications but that I have a very good chance of getting it.


----------



## versikk

Cashel said:


> Asked for a promotion today. Boss said he was opening up the position for applications but that I have a very good chance of getting it.


Really cool.

It is now lunch time and I haven't worked more than 30 min in total. Really tired this week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IcedOver

It's a new year, and each year I tell myself I'm going to work to get a new job, but I never do. This has gone on for *over 17 years*!!! This job is just too comfortable that I can't extricate myself from it even though I can't take it anymore. It's comfortable in terms of me having a lot of "respect", so to speak, and being scared of starting on the bottom rung. More than that, it fits my schedule. I have tried to go to the movies as much as I can, and I'm a weekday matinee person; I try not to do weekend or evening movies. The fact that I don't drive means I'm limited to the bus schedule anyway, and I don't have a bus on the weekends anymore (we work Saturdays too). This flexible job schedule has allowed me to sometimes go to movies in the morning or early afternoon, and then just say I'm coming in later, as I primarily work evenings. Considering that 95% of any job I'd be getting would be daylight hours, that would put the kibosh on that.

Just don't know what to do. Aside from the above consideration, which most would consider trivial, I don't know what I'd be qualified to do except office work, data entry, or something clerical. I have a degree, but it's useless at this point (won't go into it because it's a sore spot). I feel like I'm totally stuck. I may be in the same situation as others in the company who have been at the place even longer than myself. I look at myself and think "What the hell am I doing?!? I've been at this same job since I was 24 freaking years old!!"


----------



## nubly

IcedOver said:


> It's a new year, and each year I tell myself I'm going to work to get a new job, but I never do. This has gone on for *over 17 years*!!! This job is just too comfortable that I can't extricate myself from it even though I can't take it anymore. It's comfortable in terms of me having a lot of "respect", so to speak, and being scared of starting on the bottom rung. More than that, it fits my schedule. I have tried to go to the movies as much as I can, and I'm a weekday matinee person; I try not to do weekend or evening movies. The fact that I don't drive means I'm limited to the bus schedule anyway, and I don't have a bus on the weekends anymore (we work Saturdays too). This flexible job schedule has allowed me to sometimes go to movies in the morning or early afternoon, and then just say I'm coming in later, as I primarily work evenings. Considering that 95% of any job I'd be getting would be daylight hours, that would put the kibosh on that.
> 
> Just don't know what to do. Aside from the above consideration, which most would consider trivial, I don't know what I'd be qualified to do except office work, data entry, or something clerical. I have a degree, but it's useless at this point (won't go into it because it's a sore spot). I feel like I'm totally stuck. I may be in the same situation as others in the company who have been at the place even longer than myself. I look at myself and think "What the hell am I doing?!? I've been at this same job since I was 24 freaking years old!!"


You said you're a supervisor? You should look at big corporations for manager/supervisor positions. Even if you don't have the experience in what they do, some companies still hire people as long as they have a degree and managing experience.


----------



## Crisigv

Work was so lonely today.


----------



## unemployment simulator

its always the way, the jobs that require loads of social interaction are pretty much offered to me and the ones where I hardly need to interact with anyone are elusive and I can never get whenever I apply for them.


----------



## Kevin001

My check is going to be shorter than I thought.....like minus $90!


----------



## Cashel

I got it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

We received a phone call that one of construction sites had a leak..

The guy that did the roof, said he knew what he was doing?

He did not ..

I walked over and literally picked up a piece of bitumen that should have been thoroughly torched onto the roof..

This is so embarrassing..

Now, we have to pay real experts to re-torch the whole damn roof, because of this idiot..


----------



## ShadowOne

depression and my **** self esteem, mixed with some personalities at work has made the last two weeks crappy


----------



## IntergalacticTumbleweed

I'm starting to think that my coworkers really don't like me all that much...


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight was so long.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope it doesn't rain would suck catching rides in the rain. More so going to work.


----------



## abiologicalblunder

I've said farewell to my work. Time to run away to the next chapter of this miserable existence. I'm pretty used to it by now...the running that is. Not so much the misery.


----------



## ShadowOne

im soo FLIPPIN tired of these me-monsters at work

I DONT CARE if you know people at bars. I DONT CARE how good of a cook you are and how easy it is for you. I DONT CARE that you threatened to beat someone up

any time someone starts a long boring stupid ****ing story about some braggy event in their life, i want to smush my butt in their face. I want to stand up in the middle of their speech...and shut them up with my butt in their face

im not ****ing impressed


----------



## tea111red

:um :sus


----------



## MCHB

Giving my notice at work on monday which is all sorts of ugh...

Coincidentally the customer (aka Company) I'm going to be working for in March is doing a business walkthrough the same week. Fortunately I'm on afternoons but talk about awkward lol!


----------



## Kevin001

We are so short at work and the manager is telling people to work overtime......not me, 5 days is rough enough anxiety wise.


----------



## versikk

Today was decent. Time went by pretty quickly.

Then again I have mind melting existential quandaries to deal with at the same time.


also I was presenting our software for my new boss and he was glancing at his phone several times. Real class act.


----------



## Kevin001

Work was so busy tonight. Still not sure about moving up or not...so much going on in my life.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently I'm talking to fast in the mic. Another aspect of us anxious folks.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> So apparently I'm talking to fast in the mic. Another aspect of us anxious folks.


oh shxt you have to announce things?


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> oh shxt you have to announce things?


Talk on the radio...part of security.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Talk on the radio...part of security.


aha.

I have the opposite problem lol, I speak slowly. :grin2::serious::grin2:


----------



## komorikun

This is an email I got at my previous office job. It was sent to everyone in my small department. Man, he was really on the rag. He was always looking at his phone too.



> *texting, web browsing, etc.*
> 
> There is still much too much of this going on and it needs to be greatly reduced- now. I'm not telling you that you cannot when truly needed but it needs to be the exception not the rule.
> 
> This will take the form of progressive discipline if needed and I will start making notes about when it is observed.
> 
> This is not middle school where minimizing your screen when I walk by should be needed.
> 
> Also, after conferring with ___, it's been decided that listen to music or something else via an ear piece is not appropriate to the work environment.
> 
> Please be guided accordingly.


----------



## komorikun

I made my work lunch for tomorrow. Yakisoba with veggie patty. Too bad it's only enough for one day. Last week I made a whole crap load of Japanese curry but ended up eating it only 3 work days. One day I didn't feel like it, so I went to the little burger joint nearby and had grilled cheese with french fries. I only go out for lunch 1-2 times per month. There are not much of any restaurants or fast food nearby. Another day I had leftovers from some baby shower at work. So I had to eat some of the curry on the weekend. I still have enough for 1-2 more meals. Probably starting to go bad by now. Damn it. 

It sure is hard cooking for one person. Stuff goes bad on me unless I follow a strict regimen. Certain vegetables seem to go bad on me and last week a small carton of milk went bad on me because I only used it for making French toast. I tried it in my coffee a few times but I still prefer soy milk in coffee. Regular milk tastes funny to me now.


----------



## mt moyt

i feel sorry for my coworker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Hope he forgot about the push up bet.


----------



## versikk

Having slight anxiety about going back to work


----------



## IcedOver

Looks like I might be leaving my job of 17+ years earlier than I was expecting/wanting. Don't get me wrong; I want to leave, but wasn't ready yet. My small company is growing, and will be moving to new offices soon. My manager has talked to the other two supervisors privately, but not me yet because I'm too busy. However, they shared what was discussed. We've had rumblings of the idea of working from home and dissolving the office portion of our department, but now it looks like they want to do it, and soon. The problem is that I can't work from home because, even if they supplied a computer, I don't have the internet, and wouldn't get it for this job. Unless they're wanting to fold me in to another department, which is possible, I'm probably out, as are some of the employees in our department whom we supervise, if they cannot work from home. Dem's the breaks, though. Whatever.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Looks like I might be leaving my job of 17+ years earlier than I was expecting/wanting. Don't get me wrong; I want to leave, but wasn't ready yet. My small company is growing, and will be moving to new offices soon. My manager has talked to the other two supervisors privately, but not me yet because I'm too busy. However, they shared what was discussed. We've had rumblings of the idea of working from home and dissolving the office portion of our department, but now it looks like they want to do it, and soon. The problem is that I can't work from home because, even if they supplied a computer, I don't have the internet, and wouldn't get it for this job. Unless they're wanting to fold me in to another department, which is possible, I'm probably out, as are some of the employees in our department whom we supervise, if they cannot work from home. Dem's the breaks, though. Whatever.


Why can't you get internet at home? Working from home sounds so much better than commuting every day.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> Why can't you get internet at home? Working from home sounds so much better than commuting every day.


I don't want the internet installed. I use it enough. Without going into details, my job involves a lot of outbound calls, and I don't think it would work doing it from home. Plus, the other supervisors mentioned a change to the pay structure too, potentially less money because we might be paid based on production. I do a lot of other duties, though, so perhaps they may want to fold me in to something different; will have to wait for a meeting with the manager. I was wanting to look for a job soon, but this forces the issue.


----------



## mt moyt

coworker really hates how quiet i am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Feels like I've been off a long time, kinda ready to get back to work weirdly.


----------



## Kevin001

The guy didn't remember about the pushups...phew.


----------



## komorikun

I'm for the most part finally done with January's work. It even bled into February. There are still a couple things I haven't finished but spending more time on it won't do anything. I can't finish due to a lack of information, not due to a lack of time. So I'll just have to wait on the information to come through. 

Today, I finally started working on February's work (deadline February 28th).


----------



## tea111red

Avoiding checking my email again.


----------



## komorikun

Today Ms. Sarcastic Smarty Pants dumped a whole bunch of her work on me. I don't really blame her entirely since she is overloaded. They gave me a mildly light load in the beginning since I was still learning and very slow. Wouldn't mind if I was done with my work before the the deadline but I'm running behind also so this will make me behind for this month's deadline. 

It's the ripple down effect. Since the always "sick"/absent one dumped a whole bunch of work on her, Smarty Pants became overloaded then looks to me to help. Just hopes she doesn't dump more on me tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

One of our best engineers got fired today.....don't come to work drunk and on drugs guys.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Today Ms. Sarcastic Smarty Pants dumped a whole bunch of her work on me. I don't really blame her entirely since she is overloaded. They gave me a mildly light load in the beginning since I was still learning and very slow. Wouldn't mind if I was done with my work before the the deadline but I'm running behind also so this will make me behind for this month's deadline.
> 
> It's the ripple down effect. Since the always "sick"/absent one dumped a whole bunch of work on her, Smarty Pants became overloaded then looks to me to help. Just hopes she doesn't dump more on me tomorrow. Ugh.


It's funny how that stuff actually is allowed in the workplace. You can't really start fights over stuff like that so you have to navigate such situations in other ways. If people are sneaky enough or whatever they can just siphon off parts of their workload to other people or teams. :no


----------



## Kevin001

Going into work early sucks but hey extra change so.


----------



## Kevin001

I might need to work overtime.......so many expenses arising.


----------



## komorikun

Luckily Ms. Sarcastic Smarty Pants did not dump more work on me. She did thank me for helping with the "grunt work". Weirdly a few hours later she made odd comments directed at me how she still had to spend much of the day on the project I helped her with. Then before she left to go home, she said that she was happy to finally be able to go home and not have to work overtime. Once again directed at me. Maybe she could tell I wasn't pleased with having work dumped on me. Or her buddy at work told her what I said about how I was able to finish earlier than others maybe because I haven't taken hardly any days off. 

I'll bet Ms. Always Absent has a nickname for me probably. I'm The Bug. I'm constantly bothering her with questions. I probably should cool it a bit with all the questions. She seemed a bit irritated today with me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Lord,

I'm looking back on the day i started this thread as "Thinkstoomuch101".. i wish they would have done something about my password, but oh well..

Either way,

I realized i jumped through hoops to attain or even keep a job as a wage slave.

Dealing with as**holes that didn't know what the hell they were doing, but expected the wage slaves, and us non-physicians, to jump in and clean up their mess - and when it was all said and done, they would stand there with no guilt whatsoever, and say with a straight face -_ "I did it all by myself".._

Either way? I'm hoping i never have to go back to that "Hell for Peanuts" scenario again..

Every time i think about the medical field, or any job i worked (and i've worked plenty), i see myself as that bear on a unicycle in a damn circus..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

i'm also thinking back at the mentality of people in general when it comes to jobs.

There's always the:

Alpha - King of the Hill

Betas - the as** kissers

And after that everyone else who's will do any and everything to pay the rent/mortgage..


----------



## Kevin001

Girl at work is always calling me deacon......I'm like oooook lol. Saying I look like a good church boy.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I can't believe this guy was supposed to have been an expert on this roof.

We had to go back up on this client's roof and re-apply the Modified Bitumen with a torch..

You could literally pick up a piece of the Mod Bit with no resistance.

I don't know if he did it on purpose? But when we asked if he wanted our help, he said: "I know what i'm doing"..

Obviously, you didn't..

You turd..


----------



## SofaKing

So just because you make a lot of money by society standards doesn't mean you should accept feeling under compensated or happy that your raise/bonus was at the high end despite the overall compensation being inadequate. 

So...not sure if I'll remain employed. It's never good to complain about pay and stay with an organization even if they correct it.

Fckd


----------



## Kevin001

Passing out beads today even gave a girl my last one I was wearing so some old chick gave me one and kissed me....it was so fast I couldn't react.


----------



## MCHB

Yesterday a guy at work left a sign attached to a piece of round bar that was sticking out of one of the saws that read "Shred your testicles here!" I saw it...laughed...and wrote on it "You're gonna







my nuts!" and hung two ginormous nuts on the end of the bar. Good times!


----------



## komorikun

I had sort of diarrhea today. Went in the morning (at home) but turns out there was more where that came from. So I went downstairs to use the bathroom. The floor I work on has way more people. 

It appears that spinach is not digested very well. I had spinach lasagna yesterday. I put some ancient sour cream on it.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I had sort of diarrhea today. Went in the morning but turns out there was more where that came from. So I went downstairs to use the bathroom. The floor I work on has way more people.
> 
> It appears that spinach is not digested very well. I had spinach lasagna yesterday. I put some ancient sour cream on it.


----------



## MCHB

I swear to keep those less (or more) experienced than myself safe and to learn and likewise pass on anything I learn from the more experienced unto anyone. Free of ego or other judgement and be it in my power or not, at the end of the day I wish nothing more than to see any co-worker or friend of mine (or otherwise) go home to their friends and family safe and in one piece.


----------



## Kevin001

I still never got my CPR/First Aid card....hmm.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> I still never got my CPR/First Aid card....hmm.


You should in your role. Just remember three things...

1) Activate emergency response 
2) Push hard and fast
3) Know where your AED is and have someone get it.

Constant compressions and defibrillation has shown best chance of resuscitation and survival.

Verifying pulse is important but sometimes a small percentage of responders can.


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> You should in your role. Just remember three things...
> 
> 1) Activate emergency response
> 2) Push hard and fast
> 3) Know where your AED is and have someone get it.
> 
> Constant compressions and defibrillation has shown best chance of resuscitation and survival.
> 
> Verifying pulse is important but sometimes a small percentage of responders can.


Oh no lol. I'm saying I did the class just never got my card...guy was like give it 3-4 days....its been like 2 weeks lol. He was supposed to email us.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I had sort of diarrhea today. Went in the morning (at home) but turns out there was more where that came from. So I went downstairs to use the bathroom. The floor I work on has way more people.
> 
> It appears that spinach is not digested very well. I had spinach lasagna yesterday. I put some ancient sour cream on it.


Do you find that commodium works well for that or no? It used to work well for me when I was in my 20s but these days it can take a day or so to work. Which isn't a lot of help when you have the squirts and you need to go somewhere.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

The night mares from that job will never, ever go away..

ever..


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you find that commodium works well for that or no? It used to work well for me when I was in my 20s but these days it can take a day or so to work. Which isn't a lot of help when you have the squirts and you need to go somewhere.


I thought it was called imodium. No, I've never used it. My dad uses that stuff. He has diarrhea every day apparently.

It was diarrhea that day but not horrible diarrhea, if you know what I mean. Like the diarrhea bouts I got when I lived in the 3rd world were waaaaay worse. Way more liquidy and way more frequent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I thought it was called imodium.


 :lol

I know. I call it commodium because vanquishes the urgent trips to the commode. I don't think it's called a commode everywhere but where I grew up most people called the toilet the commode.


----------



## komorikun

I thought I was working in order to live but more and more it seems like I'm living in order to work. Even my weekends revolve around preparing for the work week. And I don't have much of a commute. I walk 7 minutes each way to work and never work over 40 hours a week. Can't imagine how bad it would be if I had a job one of those horrid salary jobs that require unpaid overtime. 

I do all this crap on the weekends because I'm too tired to do it after work on the weekdays. Doing the laundry, spending hours cooking my work lunches on Sunday (so I don't have to eat microwave lunches), going grocery shopping, taking out the trash, cleaning the bathroom, trimming my nails, etc. How depressing.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I thought I was working in order to live but more and more it seems like I'm living in order to work. Even my weekends revolve around preparing for the work week. And I don't have much of a commute. I walk 7 minutes each way to work and never work over 40 hours a week. Can't imagine how bad it would be if I had a job one of those horrid salary jobs that require unpaid overtime.
> 
> I do all this crap on the weekends because I'm too tired to do it after work on the weekdays. Doing the laundry, spending hours cooking my work lunches on Sunday (so I don't have to eat microwave lunches), going grocery shopping, taking out the trash, cleaning the bathroom, trimming my nails, etc. How depressing.


Yeah house and hygiene chores take a lot of time. Try to find ways to cut corners and stuff. Personally I basically never cook because wow, the time expenditure of prepping meals and washing up... Lordy lord
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmed

It would be great to make a living just from content creation and not have to take on client work any more. I like designing things, but I like it much better when I'm doing so for myself and not someone else. If a client doesn't like something I created, then all the time and effort I put into it counts for nothing. That's too much ambiguity and uncertainty for my liking. Life is much easier when I upload a video to Youtube and money magically appears in my bank account because some ads played on it or someone went and bought something from my site.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I still never got my CPR/First Aid card....hmm.


You're going to need it if you are going to continue wrestling people to the ground, man. You don't want to permanently injure the perps, just get them down for a while!

Remember, if they are out-of-control gamblers, they need help.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> You're going to need it if you are going to continue wrestling people to the ground, man. You don't want to permanently injure the perps, just get them down for a while!
> 
> Remember, if they are out-of-control gamblers, they need help.


:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

Lets see what transportation looks like this week.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope work is not that stressful today.


----------



## SofaKing

Nothing is more awkward than being too ill to work while you're on a business trip. The client is paying for you to be there and yet you can't be. I hope that this Cold FX promoted by the locals actually works. I'm going back in tomorrow, no matter what.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I'm not an as* kisser..

I've tried to do it over the years, and it just doesn't suit me at all..

Some people do it, and are quite proud of being able to brown nose their way through the day..

People call them a brown noser to their face? And they stand there and smile as if someone gave them a great compliment..

I just can't..

I can't lie, nor can i kiss as**.. It's very uncomfortable. I feel like i've soiled myself when i do this..

But folks do it all the time, and i was told that over time it gets easier..

No it doesn't.. at least not for me it doesn't..

But you know what? Whenever i was on contract, every one in the work place respected me because of my values. From my superiors to subordinates.. Hell, even the janitors.

And my word to the wise:

_Don't have values. You'll never get a promotion.. trust me on this..
_


----------



## komorikun

I noticed at work that the smarter people have messy desks. The not so smart ones have super neat desks.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker brought me valentine brownies.


----------



## Kevin001

People kept telling me I looked sick at work.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I noticed at work that the smarter people have messy desks. The not so smart ones have super neat desks.


This must be a presupposition that it's not an activity based workplace (Google that if you haven't heard the term). Yes, I know you aren't interested in replying to me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

insurance..

my gawd, it's expensive!!


----------



## Kevin001

My check was ok this week, would of been nice if it was more but hey not bad. This check just helps put back some of the money I spent.


----------



## Evo1114

For some reason my work has all these elderly retired people who just refuse to actually retire. There's this old lady who 'retired' 4 years ago who moves as if she would lose a race vs. a glacier. I had to run downstairs to fix something and to my horror, she was in front of me going down the stairs. So I had to wait 15 minutes for her to turn around to see I was coming and then another 15 for her to slightly adjust her body to get the hell out of my way. Next time, my foot will be planted squarely in the middle of her back.


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> This must be a presupposition that it's not an activity based workplace (Google that if you haven't heard the term). Yes, I know you aren't interested in replying to me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Of course, I'm talking about office jobs. I've only worked in offices, bars, and teaching English to small groups (1-4 people). Never done anything else.

Actually my desk is relatively neat but not super neat. Guess I'm not terribly bright, lol.


----------



## IcedOver

If you take a leave of absence from a job, but you have health insurance through the company, is it possible to pay that insurance premium from your own pocket, or are you not covered during that leave? I'm not sure what I'm going to do with this current job, perhaps stay, perhaps quit, perhaps ask for a leave so I can say I'm still nominally employed while I look (as it's not advisable to be without a job when looking for a job).


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Why did he do this?

He actually believed he was the "life of the party" in that dept. 

He was old, should have been retired. Folks just "put up" with him.

Sad, that when he decided to retire? They didn't bother to have a party for him. This made him sad.

He stayed home after he was "officially" retired from the hospital.. for 2 weeks.. Apparently, his wife even got tired of him, and demanded that he go back to work full time.

He made it seem like a joke, every time he would show up at the front desk to "chat" with the clerks while people were trying to get checked in for their exams.

Sure enough, we all walked in one morning. There he was, in his hospital scrubs, asking the supervisor what was on the schedule.

They took him back "part time".. apparently, he couldn't work any where else due to his age..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

She quit that nasty company, today..

Good for her!! :yay


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Of course, I'm talking about office jobs. I've only worked in offices, bars, and teaching English to small groups (1-4 people). Never done anything else.
> 
> Actually my desk is relatively neat but not super neat. Guess I'm not terribly bright, lol.


_activity based workplace _is an office where there are no designated desks , you can sit at whichever desk you want (or lounge area or other furniture that the office in question might provide). Altho now that I think about it, there is still the phenom of messy and neat people at muh job. Nevermind :crying:


----------



## MCHB

Afternoon of the final day: 10 hours remain!


----------



## Kevin001

Got a girl arrested today...underage.


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> _activity based workplace _is an office where there are no designated desks , you can sit at whichever desk you want (or lounge area or other furniture that the office in question might provide). Altho now that I think about it, there is still the phenom of messy and neat people at muh job. Nevermind :crying:


Oh sorry. I have heard about that those types of workplaces. So what do you do with all your paperwork, pens, papers, etc? Where do you store your stuff?

Does someone come and clean all the desks ever day?


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Got a girl arrested today...underage.


OH wow. I hope everything went well for you and the yungin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Oh sorry. I have heard about that those types of workplaces. So what do you do with all your paperwork, pens, papers, etc? Where do you store your stuff?
> 
> Does someone come and clean all the desks ever day?


We have to carry around bags with all our stuff. We empty "our" desk every day into the bag. Then we put the bag into a locker. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> OH wow. I hope everything went well for you and the yungin.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol....she got cited and arrested I'm good.


----------



## Kevin001

Still so anxious about people at work judging my bald spots and stuff.


----------



## IcedOver

I really don't know what to do. My company is moving to new offices, but my specific department isn't going with them . . . except for me, I found out in the last couple days. The rest are being transitioned to work at home, if they can do it, or to no job, if they cannot or don't want to. I'm being brought over because I do other duties in addition to our main thing, although the time spent on that has decreased significantly. The two other supervisors in our department, with whom I work closely, will be at-home workers. One of them I have worked with for over 15 of my 17 years at this f'ing place. 

We toured the new office yesterday, and even though the main desk area we are slated to be in would not have room for the project managers and all three of us supervisors, the room has these four small glass-doored cubby holes that could easily be used as small offices for the other two supervisors and even myself. Instead, they've said that they're intended as "phone booths" to make private client calls (even though people will have phones at their desks and it's not like anyone has secrets between clients or anybody else or that the small rooms would offer any privacy). One is a "nursing station", I guess, as we have a bunch of liberal fvckheads at this place. So they're wasting what could be mini-offices. I asked my manager about that, and she totally dismissed the idea. Basically, we're being given no respect, as usual. 

If I decide to go to this office, I would be in close quarters with her and another manager, two people who, even though I've known them for almost my whole time at the place (and they've been employed longer), have really been rubbing me the wrong way. The other has a personality problem that has gotten worse over time. I'm just not sure I want to do it, and also the structure of how we do some things is going to change, including pay, which could be lower. My options are to go to the new place, share my fellow supervisors' lot and that of the folks we supervise and work from home even though I would have to get internet, or quit. I feel lost because I've been at this job for so long, and my routine has been so totally ingrained into the job's abnormal hours and flexibility, that I don't know what else I could do. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm going to lose it.


----------



## Kevin001

I can just imagine what people were thinking when they saw my face.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I survive today...not feeling too hot.


----------



## komorikun

I just wanted to report back that Ms. Always "Sick"/Absent did show up to work on Thursday. Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants was quite relieved. 

My god that conference call went over 80 minutes!! They had a whole bunch of questions. They weren't angry or anything but it just went on and on. Ms. Always Absent did all the talking. I certainly could not have done it by myself. 

Had to go to work with a hangover on Friday. Wasn't a horrible hangover or anything but I definitely wasn't particularly with it. Left work early on Thursday to go to a meetup. Only had 3 drinks but somehow I got a hangover. Odd...I did have a large meal before going, so it wasn't like I was drinking on an empty belly. Almost never get hangovers when I drink at home.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Lol....she got cited and arrested I'm good.


I just dun want any kids to fall by the wayside.. perhaps her citation learnt her a lesson.



komorikun said:


> I just wanted to report back that Ms. Always "Sick"/Absent did show up to work on Thursday. Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants was quite relieved.
> 
> Had to go to work with a hangover on Friday. .


plz dont jeopardize ur job :frown2:

I hope your colleagues gets relocated or demoted.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Got a girl arrested today...underage.


Arrested for what? Fake ID?


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> plz dont jeopardize ur job :frown2:
> 
> I hope your colleagues gets relocated or demoted.


I wasn't drunk at work. It was just a hangover.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Arrested for what? Fake ID?


Trying to sneak in underaged. Said she been in there before and lives in the area so no excuse. Cuffed and booked .


----------



## Kevin001

I kinda snapped at work....so not me ugh. Guy was just so late relieving me.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Trying to sneak in underaged. Said she been in there before and lives in the area so no excuse. Cuffed and booked .


That doesn't seem arrest worthy to me. Isn't it the casino's fault for letting her in, in the first place?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> That doesn't seem arrest worthy to me. Isn't it the casino's fault for letting her in, in the first place?


Its very illegal and a big deal. We don't have prove that she actually got in before but her trying to sneak in is the crime. She tried to just walk on through and I said um.....ID? I looked at it and it said 20....so supervisor called and then police then boom. Underage people from Texas or out of town get the benefit of the doubt but people here know the rules.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'd say I really like my job if it only paid more. Looking to make a switch to a similar higher paying position.


----------



## MCHB

March 5th. :3


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I wasn't drunk at work. It was just a hangover.


I didn't say you were drunk 

so you didn't have a raging headache and felt irritated which affected your performance? Im glad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

It'd be nice to find some live-in job that is doable.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I might have to call out tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Called out from work.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my voice comes in clear through my radio today.


----------



## 8888

Sold some make-up, now to get it shipped. I happen to have a fashion themed printed polymailer that's the right size to send it in, maybe that will leave a good impression.


----------



## komorikun

One of the lesbians at my job is pregnant. Both her and her wife work at the company. Wonder if it would be okay ask if it was artificial insemination?


----------



## Kevin001

Was coughing so much at work.....but I survived. Should be better tomorrow.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Was coughing so much at work.....but I survived. Should be better tomorrow.


One of my coworkers has been coughing a crap load too. Like really bad. When she took a couple days off, one of my other coworkers had to do some of her work. So she was getting some papers off her desk. When she was doing that other people told her to be careful since the desk is full of germs or whatever. So she sprayed lysol all over the desk and paperwork, like it was contaminated with ebola or something. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> One of my coworkers has been coughing a crap load too. Like really bad. When she took a couple days off, one of my other coworkers had to do some of her work. So she was getting some papers off her desk. When she was doing that other people told her to be careful since the desk is full of germs or whatever. So she sprayed lysol all over the desk and paperwork, like it was contaminated with ebola or something. :lol


Coughing is good.....you're getting that phlegm out of you but yeah lysol everything just in case her germs are contagious lol.


----------



## versikk

I have been extremely frustrated at work and I think my team has noticed my being emotional cos I have been complaining and been short. Feel fzkxing embarrassed and I will send out an apology email today to my team.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Hope today is better.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to have to use Lyft or Uber tonight ugh.


----------



## versikk

Apparently they did not perceive me as very emotional.

Work however is still fekking chaos. I love being able to me productive (which also decently takes my mind off my mental torture Oh btw I want to die kthxbye) but Jesus lord and ganesha's left testicle I NEVER cease to be amazed at how unprofessional and disorganized adults are.

first time wearing a skirt to work today tho. Pretty big step. My next step will be femid perfume. @splendidbob I much preferred 'femlids' tho and better yet 'femulids'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SparklingWater

I've made up my mind, I'm looking for a new job. This job is/has been great, it's shown me I do want to be a social worker and therapist, that I'm able to lead groups, enjoy working with my clients, they love working with me and I am good at it. However, the job duties are far too scattered for my sensibilities. I feel like a chicken with it's head cut off everyday. It's hard to feel I've gotten a lot done day in and day out. I need something with a bit more structure. I'm thankful my anxiety doesn't have me running away to escape the job like it has in the past. I'm more than fine staying here as long as it takes me to get a better paying position (that will also pay for school.) So I feel pretty clear and settled with this decision. I know the exact position I want actually. I'm not a prayer, but I'll definitely be "praying" for this new opportunity. It would be a $20k pay bump. It's the difference between having 2-3 roomates in NYC or having my own studio or 1 bedroom.


----------



## Kevin001

I was throwing up at work so had to leave early. Just sucks.


----------



## SplendidBob

@versikk yeh, those terms definitely sound nicer, but "femid" kinda brings to mind a terrifying giant insectoid with pincers that will tear a man to pieces if they get looked at the wrong way.

It's a better satire on the way certain men here use the term female.


----------



## cmed

I really need to drop this bad habit of spontaneously buying domain names for new ideas I have, then never following through on them. I need to give myself a 7 day cooling off period before committing. If I did that I'd literally have only 1 name registered and not 10+.


----------



## Kevin001

Can only imagine what my job is thinking about now.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

It’s only the last Friday of February but for some reason it feels like today is the last day of school before summer break.


----------



## versikk

splendidbob said:


> @versikk yeh, those terms definitely sound nicer, but "femid" kinda brings to mind a terrifying giant insectoid with pincers that will tear a man to pieces if they get looked at the wrong way.
> 
> It's a better satire on the way certain men here use the term female.


On the contrary; I think the "L" sound produces the term that insectoid quality - that's why I prefer it. But it's your coinage, so you da boss.



Eternal Solitude said:


> It's only the last Friday of February but for some reason it feels like today is the last day of school before summer break.


hahaha wtf! To me it feels like.... pretty much exactly like end of feb. :boogie


----------



## versikk

cmed said:


> I really need to drop this bad habit of spontaneously buying domain names for new ideas I have, then never following through on them. I need to give myself a 7 day cooling off period before committing. If I did that I'd literally have only 1 name registered and not 10+.


It is a good idea to have a bit of patience


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. The new lady who sits next to me is pure evil. She keeps ripping up paper with her hands. I don't know why she does it. The sound is like nails on a chalkboard. My poor ears.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oh god. The new lady who sits next to me is pure evil. She keeps ripping up paper with her hands. I don't know why she does it. The sound is like nails on a chalkboard. My poor ears.


 :lol

I always wonder how people like that even get decent jobs.


----------



## Kevin001

If I could get through work today that would be a blessing.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> I always wonder how people like that even get decent jobs.


The job has good benefits but I don't think she makes much more than minimum wage (I saw the job advert). She has tons of experience but it's all in low level office work.

At least she doesn't eat crap loads at her desk. She does eat at her desk but not like the previous Cheetos eater. I don't really understand why everyone eats at their desk since we do have a kitchen at work. Personally I don't want to be around the work room when I'm on break.


----------



## komorikun

I also wanted to mention this one guy at work. Young guy, I think he is Arab American maybe. He started at the same time as me. He is in a different room but same department. The last month or so he has started wearing a hoodie at work, which is fine since we are pretty casual. But he sits and walks around with the hood up. The hood is big and really covers the head well.

I also saw him sleeping in the kitchen/break room a couple times. Getting a little weird.....


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I think he is Arab American maybe.


Just call him middle eastern. A slightly broader term.

Americans and their ethnic labels :roll He might as well be from northern africa or turkey or central asia - you'd never know.

He might be getting/looking tired all the time and trying to hide it:afr


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> Just call him middle eastern. A slightly broader term.
> 
> Americans and their ethnic labels :roll He might as well be from northern africa or turkey or central asia - you'd never know.
> 
> He might be getting/looking tired all the time and trying to hide it:afr


I googled his name and it comes up as Arab. His English sounds native so I think he was raised here, so Arab American. What country though, I don't know.


----------



## Kevin001

Survived work, it was packed tonight but went by fast.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I googled his name and it comes up as Arab. His English sounds native so I think he was raised here, so Arab American. What country though, I don't know.


I stand corrected!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk

I sent an email today to a customer that my boss did not approve of (I cc'd my team, my boss and his bosses too because i wanted to show that I care... but apparently it backfired). These things worry me so much .I fear I may get fired. I have a tendency to overstep my boundaries when it comes to my responsibility areas at work.

Basically, I care too much about the way the org is setup, I care too much about customers, and I'm politically incorrect (AKA a person who sees customers as humans rather than machines that need to be fed certain data in order to compute correctly).

so like let's say I work in a clothing store (I don't, i'm using an analogy, peepel!).

A customer wants to return a t-shirt because the quality is shoddy. I'm not allowed to agree with the customer and act human and be like "yeah, these shirts aren't the best, i feel ya..."; I'm only allowed to handle the return request like it's a conveyor belt operation and then move on to the next customer in line. It's pretty hurtful to be honest. But I don't wanna get fired so I try my best to apologise to the Boss Man and appease the Lord Master Dude and his Crony Sycophants.

_Time is money, friend!_


----------



## Kevin001

Might try Uber to get to work today. Pretty sure its going to be pouring though....yep.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently I can't PTO on the day of my sister's graduation. Hmm might just have to call out that day....special day especially if she ends up #1 in her class.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Cute asian girl I have a crush on at work has not show up for more than 2 weeks. I was very disappointed thinking she left. Today out of the blue she reappeared. She actually has been dating another male coworker for almost half a year now. They have always been very touchy feely. Always hugging. Always groping in front of everybody. Today I saw her walk by him in the halls a few times without a single acknowledgement to each other. They usually sit at lunch together at a nearby park. Not today. Very interesting. It might explain why she was missing for so long.


----------



## Kevin001

Our captain fell and busted his head......he was bleeding bad had to get transported.


----------



## versikk

Gooooood god Nordic people are so awkward
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Worried they might want us to all drive the company vehicles....eek. Hope not or they will find out about my driving anxiety.


----------



## 8888

Sales are picking up! I can't quite figure out why but I'll take it.


----------



## Kevin001

Long night......anxious all night too.


----------



## Kevin001

Check was short today......need to quit missing days ugh.


----------



## versikk

Work is environment is so fxxking tense and there's no one to talk to about anything. Everything is sugar coated, ignored and anything in between. It's Hilario and terrifying. Our organization is very Kafkaesque which is the root cause of all the weird projects that float around and the confusion that everyone is sitting in . Global organizations are effed up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Getting to the point where I feel like I need to be making more money. Crazy considering 2yrs ago I was just praying and hoping to make $500 a month.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Check was short today......need to quit missing days ugh.


Hope you're pulling thru.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> Hope you're pulling thru.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trying thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Job wants me to move up but I'm content......hmm.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Job wants me to move up but I'm content......hmm.


Progress? Money?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> Progress? Money?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What you talking about Willis? Lol

More money I guess.....just more stuff and more anxiety too. Meh


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> What you talking about Willis? Lol
> 
> More money I guess.....just more stuff and more anxiety too. Meh


Yeah I know what you mean. .....Every single new work task I am given gives me anxiety aand I put if off for 1-2 weeks and it's crazy. But at least i'm effing tying!!!


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Getting to the point where I feel like I need to be making more money. Crazy considering 2yrs ago I was just praying and hoping to make $500 a month.


My company is always hiring. I saw their ad for security/front desk. $15-$17 an hour. Rent here is astronomical though.


----------



## komorikun

Finally got busted for coming to work late. After over *7 months *of coming in 40 minutes late..... Certainly took a while. Head of the department said she didn't know. I don't know why she didn't notice. She is the one who approves our "time cards" every 2 weeks. We clock in and clock out using a website.

I'm wondering if she finally found out because our payroll/benefits guys quit recently. So the HR lady did the payroll processing this week. She might have ratted on me to the head of the department.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Finally got busted for coming to work late. After over *7 months *of coming in 40 minutes late..... Certainly took a while. Head of the department said she didn't know. I don't know why she didn't notice. She is the one who approves our "time cards" every 2 weeks. We clock in and clock out using a website.
> 
> I'm wondering if she finally found out because our payroll/benefits guys quit recently. So the HR lady did the payroll processing this week. She might have ratted on me to the head of the department.


Hope it's nothing serious.... and I hope you get your act together. I managed to get to a state where even if I feel like I just want lay down and die, I won't be more than 15 minutes late. Usually I'm 30-15 min early. I have progressed very far from being everything from 30 min to 4 hours late several days per week to max 20 min late 2-3 times per month.:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## komorikun

No, it's nothing serious. The head of the department is pretty chill. I just have trouble waking up early.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Finally got busted for coming to work late. After over *7 months *of coming in 40 minutes late..... Certainly took a while. Head of the department said she didn't know. I don't know why she didn't notice. She is the one who approves our "time cards" every 2 weeks. We clock in and clock out using a website.
> 
> I'm wondering if she finally found out because our payroll/benefits guys quit recently. So the HR lady did the payroll processing this week. She might have ratted on me to the head of the department.


 Do you do it on purpose or what?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you do it on purpose or what?


I just have trouble waking up early. And the boss lady never said anything....so I thought maybe she didn't care.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> My company is always hiring. I saw their ad for security/front desk. $15-$17 an hour. Rent here is astronomical though.


If stuff gets rough I know where I'm going. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not outside today...my skin will burn easily. Need some sunscreen.


----------



## komorikun

What is up with these people who put in cooler tote bags in the work fridge? They take up so much space. 30 people are sharing the fridge. So selfish.

Like this sort of:


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> What is up with these people who put in cooler tote bags in the work fridge? They take up so much space. 30 people are sharing the fridge. So selfish.
> 
> Like this sort of:


Just get the maintenance/receptionist/whoever is in charge of sending email to the entire office that this type of behavior is not acceptable. Or do the vigilante thing and put up the stereotypical 'angry but Hilarious note', obvi eschewing the cliché 'your mom doesn't work here' note.

Like me putting a note in the bathroom 'the toilet brush is there for a reason', after weeks it's still there, doing its job some times u gotta be the John McClane of the office and wreck every convention in your path. 
Also I know your blog URL now komori-kuuh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

It was so packed tonight.....this chick likes me but God is telling me no.


----------



## cubsfandave

Kevin001 said:


> It was so packed tonight.....this chick likes me but God is telling me no.


What is packed? What girl likes you? Why did God tell you no? LOL


----------



## Kevin001

cubsfandave said:


> What is packed? What girl likes you? Why did God tell you no? LOL


The casino....this guest....21 or 22 pretty girl........I don't question I just follow. Doesn't dress modest either.


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> You're acting like God is your dad.


He is lol. You're cute


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> The casino....this guest....21 or 22 pretty girl........I don't question I just follow. Doesn't dress modest either.


Adding Religion to the equation or not, people who dress scantily have really low self esteem and/or are not serious about relationships. I'm 99% sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing

Glad I'm much closer to my retirement years than my beginning work years.


----------



## IcedOver

The other departments at my job have moved offices to across town. Our department will remain on this barren floor for the month (it looks like Who village after the Grinch cleaned it out) until the lease runs out. Then we're slated to be work-at-home folks. That is, except for me. I'm supposed to work at the new office and serve as an anchor or hub for the at-home operation. The pay structure hasn't even been worked out, and will likely cause several folks to quit. Some people don't have internet or computer proficiency, meaning their odds of being successful working from home are low. If I go to the new place, I'd be working in close proximity to two managers who have grown to get really under my skin, and probably me under theirs. They've been at this place longer than I (17 years for me). In our meeting the other day I felt more positive, but today I'm just not feeling it. I might have to quit soon. I haven't been looking but half-*****edly, and I don't know what to do. Others in my department are having a similarly despairing feeling.


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> Adding Religion to the equation or not, people who dress scantily have really low self esteem and/or are not serious about relationships. I'm 99% sure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCHB

First day at my new job went well.


----------



## versikk

MCHB said:


> First day at my new job went well.


Yayyyyyy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

If I do have to work outside today at least I have my sunscreen now.


----------



## Crisigv

Getting a visit from the CEO today. No pressure.


----------



## IcedOver

Considering leaving this job of 17 years (something I've done many, many times) feels like trying to leave an abusive relationship where it's bad for you, but it's comfortable and familiar, so you stay. (Not that I've been in a relationship.) The hours and flexibility I have are just too good to turn my back on. I'm SO accustomed to it that when I look at job ads promising regular daylight M-F hours, it's depressing. I want to have a weekday off in exchange for working Saturday or Sunday (I don't have that now; we work six days, but I can do stuff in mornings or early afternoon before work). I realize I cannot stay on at this job; these changes are intolerable and will likely cause many in my small department to quit. Just don't know what to do.


----------



## versikk

I gave 95% of my all today, but it's so hard to cope. Between all the idiotic statements and rules and the hot girls that make me want to smash my head in with a hammer (ok a real scenario is that I go into the bathroom and just stare at myself with a bothered look and tightly clenched fists and jaws, trying to make sense of this life....), I would be much better off if I could work from home like 3-4 days a week. And almost everything I do CAN be done from home.... some people in my department (other teams, FINE, but still same department:serious are almost never at the office...

I also think one of my (abroad) coworkers is kinda sorta maybe flirting with me? Being the social chameleon that I am, i usually reciprocate people's demeanor, and I don't really have anything against the flirting if indeed that's what it is but.... well I've never had that before. It's not really a person I could see myself being in a relationship with tho, for context..... But I wouldn't mind getting sweaty and slobbery if it ever came to that.



Crisigv said:


> Getting a visit from the CEO today. No pressure.


Hope they're chill. Good luck.



IcedOver said:


> Considering leaving this job of 17 years (something I've done many, many times) feels like trying to leave an abusive relationship where* it's bad for you, but it's comfortable and familiar, so you stay.*


I just read something similar in an article. As long as you won't have a long period of unemployment ahead of you , quitting might be the right move. Sometimes life needs to change drastically in order to improve or whatever.


----------



## Crisigv

versikk said:


> Hope they're chill. Good luck.


He was. It was a good experience. Thanks


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Glad I'm much closer to my retirement years than my beginning work years.


Lucky you


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> Considering leaving this job of 17 years (something I've done many, many times) feels like trying to leave an abusive relationship where it's bad for you, but it's comfortable and familiar, so you stay. (Not that I've been in a relationship.) The hours and flexibility I have are just too good to turn my back on. I'm SO accustomed to it that when I look at job ads promising regular daylight M-F hours, it's depressing. I want to have a weekday off in exchange for working Saturday or Sunday (I don't have that now; we work six days, but I can do stuff in mornings or early afternoon before work). I realize I cannot stay on at this job; these changes are intolerable and will likely cause many in my small department to quit. Just don't know what to do.


How is the pay?


----------



## Kevin001

Hard being security and a christian. I just want to give second chances and love people but the job requires you to be "hard". A guy got frustrated and slammed his chips all over the place and was cursing. I felt his frustration and just monitored him....but my supervisors thought he needed to go and kicked him out.


----------



## komorikun

*Sloppy work*

This older lady in my department makes so many god damn errors. The thing is most of her errors don't come back to haunt her because someone else fixes them or they just are simply never caught. I know everyone makes mistakes but her error rate is really high. Got to be like a 10-20% error rate. It's frustrating because I shouldn't have to check every little thing to see if errors were made or not. Too time consuming and that's her job.

I've sent her a handful of emails in the past pointing out her mistakes. Once she got defensive, and said "sorry. I'm not perfect." For the most part I say nothing and just fix it. But if I just let it slide, she won't realize there were any errors in the first place. I wonder if all people in their 60s are like that. The brain starts to become not so sharp. I notice that her hands are quite shaky too.

I sent her another email today.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@komorikun

Body shaking can be a sign of stress or a drug she is taking is causing it. Sometimes is related to a thyroid condition.

I would be careful, not put too much pressure on her. If stressed too much, could result in a stroke.


----------



## komorikun

ANX1 said:


> @komorikun
> 
> Body shaking can be a sign of stress or a drug she is taking is causing it. Sometimes is related to a thyroid condition.
> 
> I would be careful, not put too much pressure on her. If stressed too much, could result in a stroke.


What? This doesn't make any sense.


----------



## unsocial lego

I feel like an idiot at work. I don't do anything wrong it's just that everyone else seems like real adults and I feel like a lost child. I don't feel cut out for work, I guess I just have to suck it up.


----------



## versikk

unsocial lego said:


> I feel like an idiot at work. I don't do anything wrong it's just that everyone else seems like real adults and I feel like a lost child. I don't feel cut out for work, I guess I just have to suck it up.


Ever eavesdrop on break room convos?

'real adults'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> What? This doesn't make any sense.


My bad, you like to be quoted.

I'm just saying to be careful to not stress her out too much about her mistakes, etc, as shaking hands is usually not a good sign (something wrong with her mentally, which would explain the mistakes).


----------



## komorikun

ANX1 said:


> My bad, you like to be quoted.
> 
> I'm just saying to be careful to not stress her out too much about her mistakes, etc, as shaking hands is usually not a good sign (something wrong with her mentally, which would explain the mistakes).


She's not a delicate sweet little old lady. She's cranky and complains a lot herself. Outgoing Italian-American. She's the one that the Cheetos eating lesbian hated.

Oh and I found a way to turn off Mention notifications, so maybe it doesn't matter anymore. Why didn't I find this sooner!?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> She's not a delicate sweet little old lady. She's cranky and complains a lot herself. Outgoing Italian-American. She's the one that the Cheetos eating lesbian hated.


Oh, ok. 



komorikun said:


> Oh and I found a way to turn off Mention notifications, so maybe it doesn't matter anymore. Why didn't I find this sooner!?


It looks you'll still get them from people on your friends list. Unless you move those people to contacts.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> How is the pay?


It wouldn't be considered good by most standards, but for my purposes, it's serviceable being a single guy with not that many expenses. I have a pretty good buffer. It's not technically a full-time job, although I usually get full-time hours and more. Really, though, pay is secondary to whether I feel comfortable in a job. What is going to cause several people to quit is that they're going to be restructuring how people are paid with this work-at-home deal. Since I'm slated to stay in the office, I don't know if I'll continue to get hourly or if I'll be in the same situation with others as far as being paid for results. They haven't even really figured out yet how people are going to be paid, and this is supposed to happen at the end of this month. It's a clusterfvck.


----------



## MCHB

Not used to the pacing up here; it's a lot...um...slacker than I'm used to!


----------



## Pongowaffle

A new coworker today. A cute asian girl. Great. My weakness lol. The office is now full of them. She looks like a hip city chinese fob base on her appearance and the style she is in. They sat her kind of close to me. It is likely we will be sharing the same refrigerator.


----------



## Kevin001

So many people say I'm sweet at work.....hmm thanks I guess.


----------



## cmed

"If you give me a discount then I'll refer a bunch of clients to you." ...And if I don't?

"Yeah I actually do know of a designer. I hired him for a job last year and it went well, but he didn't give me a discount so I'm not giving you his contact info. Go ask someone else."

Another slick negotiator trying to fabricate leverage. So grateful to no longer be in a position where I absolutely need every potential dollar that comes across my desk.


----------



## versikk

cmed said:


> "If you give me a discount then I'll refer a bunch of clients to you." ...And if I don't?
> 
> "Yeah I actually do know of a designer. I hired him for a job last year and it went well, but he didn't give me a discount so I'm not giving you his contact info. Go ask someone else."
> 
> Another slick negotiator trying to fabricate leverage. So grateful to no longer be in a position where I absolutely need every potential dollar that comes across my desk.


LOL people
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pongowaffle

I chatted with the new asian cute coworker today for a bit. I brought up how unusual looking her colorful pen was. Vietnamese coworker sprinted over to her desk to introduce himself. He tried really hard to cling onto conversation with her. Obviously he is attracted to her. Another male coworker came up and cling onto conversation with her as well. This must be typically what a trendy attractive asian girl like her go through in everyday situations. There is no freaking way I can socially compete with these guys. They have so many social experiences and life experience compare to me. They were talking about places they have traveled, restaurants they have visited, cuisine, food. Recreational activities you can do in different countries. I know almost nothing about those. I am not going to try too hard to befriend with her now. She will compare me to these other guys she socialize with her. That will not end in my favor lol.


----------



## SofaKing

I've said this multiple times on this board. Work for a living. Do not live for working. Do NOT tie up your entire self-worth and value in the work that you do and your accomplishments.

It'll break your heart.

You'll realize at some point in your life that you're never satisfied with your work and the accomplishments. 

It won't matter how much money you've squirreled away.
It won't matter how many people you've served faithfully, how many times your customers and employers sing your praises.

It'll never fill the gaping hole in your soul craving validation and fulfillment.

I don't know where to go get that from, but please don't count on your job, career, profession, etc., to do that for you.

You'll simply have given up everything for nothing.

Trust me.


----------



## Kevin001

Girl at work likes me...need to let her down easily.


----------



## versikk

SofaKing said:


> I've said this multiple times on this board. Work for a living. Do not live for working. Do NOT tie up your entire self-worth and value in the work that you do and your accomplishments.
> 
> It'll break your heart.
> 
> You'll realize at some point in your life that you're never satisfied with your work and the accomplishments.
> 
> It won't matter how much money you've squirreled away.
> It won't matter how many people you've served faithfully, how many times your customers and employers sing your praises.
> 
> It'll never fill the gaping hole in your soul craving validation and fulfillment.
> 
> I don't know where to go get that from, but please don't count on your job, career, profession, etc., to do that for you.
> 
> You'll simply have given up everything for nothing.
> 
> Trust me.


Maybe true for 80 percent of jobs /people.

But some job roles are spiritually fulfilling. I would love to be able to work as a psych or life coach, for one....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCHB

I just spent 8 hours doing vertical and overhead welds inside a wave feeder lol. My neck and back are killing me from crawling around inside the thing but at least things are looking up! (LMAO)


----------



## Pongowaffle

The vietnamese colleague nested all over the cute asian coworker again. He hung around her cubicle. Talking about food. How much he like to cook. What dishes he can make. I am not sure if he was nervous. But he kept shaking his water bottle he was holding as he was talking. Like he is using a shake weight. The constant splashy crashy water sound was annoying.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker got into it with this entitled guest. Some people think they rule the world.


----------



## cubsfandave

Pongowaffle said:


> A new coworker today. A cute asian girl. Great. My weakness lol. The office is now full of them. She looks like a hip city chinese fob base on her appearance and the style she is in. They sat her kind of close to me. It is likely we will be sharing the same refrigerator.


Does she wear tight clothing?


----------



## Crisigv

I don't really care for today.


----------



## Johnny Walker

karenw said:


> Hopefully I don't knock the **** out of her tomoz. She's not worth it.


Waaat?


----------



## Johnny Walker

karenw said:


> quote=Johnny Walker;1092449482]Waaat?


As you nothing whatsoever about my situation, let's hear it.[/QUOTE]

I don't know what you mean. I was just curious do you have a conflict with a co-worker of yours?


----------



## unsocial lego

Some guy in another department is out next week and they're having me cover his shift. I wasn't trained for it and I have no idea what he does. I don't want to stand around like an idiot not knowing what to do. Oh I can tell this will be fun. not.


----------



## versikk

unsocial lego said:


> Some guy in another department is out next week and they're having me cover his shift. I wasn't trained for it and I have no idea what he does. I don't want to stand around like an idiot not knowing what to do. Oh I can tell this will be fun. not.


They can't expect you to deliver. You have a solid excuse.

-------

It feels like I haven't been to work for weeks. Something is wrong with me brain!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Might need rides to work this week not sure....one day at a time.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Might need rides to work this week not sure....one day at a time.


Each day at a time. 
Each hour is a baby step towards the betterment of your life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pongowaffle

I made her giggle with something I said in a group small talk.



cubsfandave said:


> Does she wear tight clothing?


Not really. She does wear yoga pants a lot with boots.


----------



## komorikun

A new girl started today. Googled her name and says she has arrest records. Has an unusual name too, so I kind of doubt it's someone else. Weird. I thought my company did a background check and a credit check. Then again maybe they did that after I started... I didn't give them my social security number until after I started. Hmmm....

11 years ago- drugs- sentenced
10 years ago- 3rd degree theft (shoplifting?)- dismissed
10 years ago- driving with a suspended license- amended
9 years ago- driving with a suspended license- dismissed after deferral


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> A new girl started today. Googled her name and says she has arrest records. Has an unusual name too, so I kind of doubt it's someone else. Weird. I thought my company did a background check and a credit check. Then again maybe they did that after I started... I didn't give them my social security number until after I started. Hmmm....
> 
> 11 years ago- drugs- sentenced
> 10 years ago- 3rd degree theft (shoplifting?)- dismissed
> 10 years ago- driving with a suspended license- amended
> 9 years ago- driving with a suspended license- dismissed after deferral


My records will be gone in about 5 years. In Sweden they are cleared after 5-10 years unless it's heinous. So thankful....

Don't judge prior convicts. They may have painful regrets about their past.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> My records will be gone in about 5 years. In Sweden they are cleared after 5-10 years unless it's heinous. So thankful....
> 
> Don't judge prior convicts. They may have painful regrets about their past.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, yeah. She didn't do anything all that bad. Drugs and possibly shoplifting a decade ago. Big-whoop-dee-doo.

But I wonder if the company (HR lady) knows or not. If she disappears suddenly within the first couple weeks, we'll know why...


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Well, yeah. She didn't do anything all that bad. Drugs and possibly shoplifting a decade ago. Big-whoop-dee-doo.
> 
> But I wonder if the company (HR lady) knows or not. If she disappears suddenly within the first couple weeks, we'll know why...


Yes, heh.

And I'm sorry, I didn't know you were that understanding.

Also I find it shocking that criminal records can be found using Google?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> Also I find it shocking that criminal records can be found using Google?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Everything can be found online......everything. Its scary but useful at times.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why is there so much tension and why don't my coworkers really talk to each other? Also, why am I still here?


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Everything can be found online......everything. Its scary but useful at times.


Mine aren't there 

I think..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PudsieTummyRachelMimi

I am so tired of being treated like the free town babysitter!!!!! UGGHH!!!!


----------



## discoveryother

its days like this I wonder why I'm here. its so boring, I'm hardly doing anything.


----------



## Kevin001

Why am I so awkward at work...ugh.


----------



## Crisigv

My mall is under lockdown right now. And I was actually ready to head in early. I have so much to do. There's been a lot of violence in my area this week. And every one laughs when I say I want to get a tank, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Insane!

Check was short today because they didn't use my PTO but might be a blessing in disguise because I need to take a day off in a few weeks and I have just enough.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> My mall is under lockdown right now. And I was actually ready to head in early. I have so much to do. There's been a lot of violence in my area this week. And every one laughs when I say I want to get a tank, lol.


I hope you're ok!


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I hope you're ok!


I'm okay, thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Will have to uber/lyft to work tomorrow.


----------



## versikk

Lolol I'm going in a business trip by myself


Here comes the anxiety train!!


----------



## MCHB

SJW's would have a field day with some of my coworkers...also my comebacks to their shenanigans have been on point lol!


----------



## Kevin001

Words of my coworker......"he must like hoes, I would never let my girl leave the house like that. You attract what you are."


----------



## Kevin001

It was busy tonight and a lot of good looking girls, I think I passed the lust test though.


----------



## IcedOver

I looked further into a job that I'm interested in, a "lockbox" job which I guess includes data entry, which has been my forte. It looks like they have separate listings for the same or similar job. One is just Monday to Friday FT, but three others have the exact schedule I want -- working both Saturday and Sunday and then three weekdays, with two weekdays off. Weekends are meaningless to me because I don't drive, and my weekend bus was cancelled in 2011 (I get a ride or walk to an adjacent town for another bus on weekends). Most likely I'll find some way to screw this up, or won't be qualified for the job due to pretty much all math proficiency leaving me after college. Anybody know what a lockbox job entails?

We've only got two weeks left in our office, then we're being switched to at-home employees, except for me (I'm scheduled to go to the new office). I'm sensing some resentment from employees, including the other two supervisors, that I'm going to the office and not working from home. One of the supervisors, whom I've known since 2002, said that another employee told her that I must not be worried considering that I'm going to the new office, when they'll have to find some way to work at home and deal with a new pay structure. The supervisor told her that I'm not happy, so we're all in the same situation. I've needed to get a new job for many, many years, but if it can't be a schedule that's attractive to me, what's the point? I might as well stay at this Hell. That's why I'm trying to get a good schedule first, then figure out if I like the job (not saying I would get this job).


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I also wanted to mention this one guy at work. Young guy, I think he is Arab American maybe. He started at the same time as me. He is in a different room but same department. The last month or so he has started wearing a hoodie at work, which is fine since we are pretty casual. But he sits and walks around with the hood up. The hood is big and really covers the head well.
> 
> I also saw him sleeping in the kitchen/break room a couple times. Getting a little weird.....


Welp. I think he either got fired or he quit. He's been gone since Wednesday of last week. And there has been an advert up for a similar position for a couple weeks now.


----------



## IcedOver

I filled out and transmitted my online application for a job at a bank (in the offices, not a consumer location) which I guess/hope involves primarily data entry. The problem is that I don't know if the job is actually open or if it's just a general application where they look at the info of all the people who have applied in the past year or whatever, when they need someone for that position. The schedule offered is ideal for me, so I'm hesitant to try to apply for anything else until I give this a moment.


----------



## MCHB

My new job is slowly starting to feel like an apprenticeship!

It got infinitely better when the more experienced people realized that I work in a safe manner, actually listen and respect everyone. The best advice I ever got is that most experienced tradespeople like working with lesser experienced people so long as they're willing to listen and follow direction.


----------



## versikk

MCHB said:


> My new job is slowly starting to feel like an apprenticeship!
> 
> It got infinitely better when the more experienced people realized that I work in a safe manner, actually listen and respect everyone. The best advice I ever got is that most experienced tradespeople like working with lesser experienced people so long as they're willing to listen and follow direction.


Don't let them mold oyu into mini-thems. Become your own working person. You probably have something gret to bring to the table.

----

holy bunnyboy I miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight be promoted


----------



## Kevin001

Work was so slow tonight.


----------



## komorikun

The hoodie guy quit apparently.


----------



## Kevin001

Will have to get to work early tomorrow ugh.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> A new girl started today. Googled her name and says she has arrest records. Has an unusual name too, so I kind of doubt it's someone else. Weird. I thought my company did a background check and a credit check. Then again maybe they did that after I started... I didn't give them my social security number until after I started. Hmmm....


Another newbie is starting tomorrow. Different position, same department. This time a guy. Right now there is only one guy in our department, out of 14 people in total. Soon to be 15 people. Sometimes people will leave the huge room we all sit in and say "Good night ladies." The only guy gets a bit grumpy about that. He's a bit of a cranky sour puss in general though.


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisor reminded us to put deodorant on.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Supervisor reminded us to put deodorant on.


Who smells?

At my job, we got an email a few months ago from the office manager reminding the women of the office to flush the toilet. hahahahaha I don't know if someone necessarily forgot to flush though. The suction or water pressure on the toilets is not so great, so sometimes the toilet paper doesn't even go down on the first flush.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Who smells?
> 
> At my job, we got an email a few months ago from the office manager reminding the women of the office to flush the toilet. hahahahaha I don't know if someone necessarily forgot to flush though. The suction or water pressure on the toilets is not so great, so sometimes the toilet paper doesn't even go down on the first flush.


Idk but I will bring some to work just in case. :serious:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No calls or email replies to my applications so far...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not my work place but there's this store I go to all the time (I talk about it in a lot of posts). They have "greeters" by the doors most of the time. They're usually older people and it's usually the same ones all the time. 

On the one hand, it's cool that they try to offer some kind of employment even for people who can't do much. On the other, that's got to be a really mind-numbing job to just stand there and watch people come and go all day. 

There's this one old guy who is there a lot. The first time I saw him was about 5 years ago. He seemed pretty healthy (for an old guy) at the time. I saw him the other day and he was just standing there hunched over staring into space with a blank look on his face. He literally looked like he was going to just fall over anytime. It's hard to describe the feeling of seeing that. I did see him kind of shuffling around one day not too long ago and he seemed kind of with it that day but usually he's just there and looks like he almost doesn't know where he is.


----------



## IcedOver

I was moved over to the new office, while my co-workers in my department stayed behind and face working at home. Actually, they'll all be working at this new office for the next few days, as nothing has gone as planned, and it all had to take place a week earlier than anticipated. I don't like that I was singled out to go to this new office; feeling some resentment from the other two supervisors and the other employees. Whatever; I'm trying to find another job anyway.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The workload keeps getting bigger as the day goes on. Just when I thought I could leave early on a friday.


----------



## Kevin001

I better not be stuck on the 3rd floor again.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker asked me if I wanted to go paint balling...eek! I said I'll let you know.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to be making more money.


----------



## cmed

I wonder what's a polite way to tell someone that I'm not going to waste 30+ minutes of my day talking to them on the phone until they make the deposit payment?

It's always the people who want to talk on the phone who end up being tire-kickers too. I swear half of them just want someone to listen to them ramble on about their business aspirations for a half hour and never intended to hire me.


----------



## IcedOver

Got a call while I was at work for a job for which I applied. It went to voicemail, and I had so much to do that I wasn't able to return the call. She sent an additional assessment that I would need to fill out which will further screen whether I'm good for the job. It's a big corporation, so I imagine it's several steps to determine if they want you.


----------



## Kevin001

I should have a full paycheck this week.


----------



## IcedOver

So I took the online assessment for the job I mentioned above. They asked a bunch of questions about what you would do in different situations at work and such. I didn't hear back from my message to the recruiting manager last night. I checked the status of my overall submission today, and it says "No Longer Under Consideration". Don't know what happened. Feeling pretty low.


----------



## Crisigv

People looking at me like I'm a one eyed monster is giving me anxiety again.


----------



## Kevin001

I was so tired tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got a message from Purolator so gotta ring back in the morning


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to be making more money.


Me, too. I'm going to need to train for something.


----------



## unsocial lego

I need a different job. One where I don't interact with anyone or at least with less people than I do now. I can't do a desk job though because my depression would just get way worse.


----------



## IcedOver

I got a follow-up form e-mail from the company to which I applied, explaining that "the results of your assessment do not meet the minimum requirements for this position". I don't understand. How can they place such stock in answers people give to these stupid questions? They have no bearing on a realistic workplace environment. The assessment asked a bunch of questions about what you would do if such and such thing occurred, whether you get frazzled with too much to do, stuff like that. People probably answer the way they think they should, to "pass" it, but I answered mostly honestly, with most answers being "slightly agree" rather than "strongly agree". The folks who answered how they thought they should would probably turn out to be crappy employees anyway. I don't know how they can determine your worth as an employee without at least talking to you. 

The position doesn't require a college degree, yet I have one, and 17 years' experience at one place, doing clerical work much of the time. The e-mail said that I can try this position in six months' time, or in the interim, try for a position that doesn't require this particular assessment. However, the position listings do not say whether an assessment is required. I'm feeling very down, especially since my unhappiness at my current job has reached a blowing point where I've considered just upping and quitting on the spot the next time I get frazzled at the ridiculous sh!t that's currently going on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rang back the lady that left me a message regarding my application, got her machine though. Now gotta work up the nerve to call back again


----------



## cmed

Found the source of all the Russian junk mail I've been getting lately... Instagram. 

I need to start using burner emails for everything that isn't direct business.


----------



## komorikun

One of my coworkers, this 45 year old black lady is missing several front teeth. I wonder why she doesn't get it fixed. I don't think she is terribly broke. She has been working at the company for nearly a decade. We do have dental insurance- although it only pays up to $2000 per year.

I wonder how she lost the teeth too. Gum disease? Huge cavities? Accident? Someone punched her face?


----------



## Kevin001

Power went out had to guard the cage...eek.


----------



## MCHB

It's fascinating. Work supplies 7 and 9 inch grinders but not 5 inch ones...most everyone I work with has their own 5" grinder that they bought and work supplies disks and it suddenly makes sense. Meanwhile I'm like "Screw that! I'ma use the 7" and 9" ones until I have the forearms of Popeye! Uh-guh-guh-guh!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Purolator ain’t gonna work out for me so back to sending applications


----------



## Kevin001

In a couple of weeks need to see about getting my sister's graduation day off.


----------



## Kevin001

My coworker kept saying time for me to move out now......yeah gotcha.


----------



## mt moyt

my boss said he is giving me a small bonus. should i just take it and say thank you or should i ask what its for?

edit: typing this out makes it seem stupid to ask why. i think ill just say thank you


----------



## komorikun

I'm pretty sure my responsibilities are going to change from April. Of course, the head of the department hasn't said anything yet. She waits till last minute....Monday. Ugh. Going to most likely take some of my easy tasks and give them to the new girl and in exchange I get some hard tasks. Oh Joy!!

Head of the department has just hinted the past couple months that she's going to give me a couple more tasks to do. Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants has been more blunt about it. But it's the head of the department that decides and not Smartypants. 

I replaced a woman who had been there 5 years. She had to quit since she was having her second kid and they wouldn't allow her to work from home completely. Still needed to come in at least 3 days a week. 

The first month I was just practicing on Smartypants' tasks. When I got my portfolio in the 2nd month they gave me mainly easy tasks and only a few medium-hard ones. Some of Smartypants' easy ones were given to me and some of the previous woman's hard ones were given to Smartypants (and maybe a few other coworkers? not sure) since I could not handle them being new and all. So a new girl started a couple weeks ago. Smartypants has been training her. Smartypants has made comments that she has no easy tasks to give her since I took all her easy ones.


----------



## versikk

Business trip is coming closer.
Some higher up is basically demanding that I go to (the other country) even tho I can just as easily have my meetings digitally like we always do. Naturally i'm terrified.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That would be a good gig for me. I need to ring in the morning, ask to speak with a manager and let them know I put through and application


----------



## Kevin001

I miss paying for other people's groceries....one thing I miss being a cashier. Not sure if that was even ok for a cashier to do at my own register but meh some people need help.


----------



## bipolar92

I f'in hate being here!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Would be a good gig for me, I hope they actually review my online application. Wanted to call and speak with a manager however hey don’t list the store number


----------



## Kevin001

Lets just say I'm a master at keeping my cool.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Lets just say I'm a master at keeping my cool.


Cool as a mufuggin cuke
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...
Work sucks...


----------



## versikk

This is the general mindset of humans, which is very palpable at the workplace:

"if something isn't affecting my immediate surroundings, I'm turning a blind eye until someone complains about it. When and if someone complains, I will stall for time and employ as many excuses as I can conjure up in my professional, responsibility-focused mind."

This goes for people with years of experience who enjoy respect from surrounding colleagues, as well.

Fxck all o' y'all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

They need to hurry up & legalize herb so I can find a shop to work in and stop fussing over job hunting


----------



## Chevy396

Canadian Brotha said:


> They need to hurry up & legalize herb so I can find a shop to work in and stop fussing over job hunting


If it's anything like the system in Colorado or California, it's basically working at McDonald's. Pushing herb to long lines of weird people all day. There are way more robberies though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Hope it doesn't rain when I'm waiting on a ride the next 2 days ugh.


----------



## komorikun

The lady who sits next to me (the one who likes to rip up paper into little tiny pieces with her hands) was peeling a boiled egg at her desk. WTF! I don't know why she doesn't eat in our little kitchen at work. There is a round table to sit at and a counter in front of the window too. I can see having a small snack at your desk but not a complicated meal that requires preparation. At least she doesn't eat gallons and gallons of food like the one she replaced (the obese lesbian cheetos eater). 

Of course, the cleaning guy almost never replaces the plastic bags in our garbage cans (except for the ones in the kitchen). He just dumps them all into a big bag. I stay late at work, so I see him cleaning. So that's why I was seeing egg shells in the bag even after he finished cleaning the room. 

Good thing: Tomorrow I'm only working around 4 1/2 hours. I stayed real late Tuesday and Wednesday, so.


----------



## komorikun

I went home at 3pm which was quite nice. Had a couple glasses of wine and peanut butter and honey toast. That made me sleepy, so I took a nap.

Ms. Always Absent came to work pretty regularly in February and March. Only 2 or 3 absences each month. After being absent or working from home most of January. This week though....Monday she worked from home. Then Tuesday through Friday absent. When someone is absent and it's not planned, the head of the department emails our department, the people who answer the phones, and HR to let everyone know they won't be in that day. Well today right after the email, HR replied. Not sure why she replied to ALL but anyways, HR asked the head of the department if Ms. Always Absent has a doctor's note since this was like the 3rd or 4th day in row where she called out. 

Might be finally getting on her case. She really gets away with murder since replacing her would be very difficult seeing as she has worked at the company nearly a decade, is smart, and knows how to do things most everyone doesn't know how. And it's a niche industry so unlikely they would be able to find someone with her skills.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they don't have me outside tomorrow, it'll be freezing.


----------



## 8888

I can't believe I forgot about my Etsy selling bill and that I got temporaily suspended over owing $0.40. I've paid and am back in business, hopefully didn't lose too many customers in the process.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I went home at 3pm which was quite nice. Had a couple glasses of wine and peanut butter and honey toast. That made me sleepy, so I took a nap.
> 
> Ms. Always Absent came to work pretty regularly in February and March. Only 2 or 3 absences each month. After being absent or working from home most of January. This week though....Monday she worked from home. Then Tuesday through Friday absent. When someone is absent and it's not planned, the head of the department emails our department, the people who answer the phones, and HR to let everyone know they won't be in that day. Well today right after the email, HR replied. Not sure why she replied to ALL but anyways, HR asked the head of the department if Ms. Always Absent has a doctor's note since this was like the 3rd or 4th day in row where she called out.
> 
> Might be finally getting on her case. She really gets away with murder since replacing her would be very difficult seeing as she has worked at the company nearly a decade, is smart, and knows how to do things most everyone doesn't know how. And it's a niche industry so unlikely they would be able to find someone with her skills.


I am actually the same Always Absent. :frown2:


----------



## MCHB

The crew I'm on is working afternoons for two weeks starting next week so I have to force myself to stay awake to 2:00AM to adjust. The crew system is fascinating!


----------



## Kevin001

I was freezing today, I can't remember being so cold. My body was so numb.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Couple guitar lessons this week at least...ain’t much but every dollar counts


----------



## Pongowaffle

It was my first day back to work after more than two weeks off. Two new workers started yesterday. An asian girl from HR was trying to track the 2 newer workers down to give them HR info packets. She has been my coworker for more than 2 years. She walked up to me and greeted me -Hi you're the new guy right? Here's the HR packet! Let me know if you have any questions!" An adjacent male coworker snapped and cracked up. He told her that I have been working there for the past 6 years. Laughed at her for not recognizing me. She apologized telling me she's horrible with faces and told me she hasn't seen me around before. I have spoken to her at least a dozen of times. All within group conversations. Never spoken to her one on one much aside from work purposes. But I think this is not too farfetch. A few hours later, another asian girl also from HR came up to me to hand me a work commute cost supplement sheet asking me if HR gave me this. I chuckled and told her -Yes I did, I got this 6 years ago- And then I pointed to her the new coworker telling her -I am sure he did not though- She gave me a contemptful disgusted smirk, rolled her eyes and walked towards the new coworker. She has been my coworker for 1.5 years now. 

Then new asian girl coworker of 1 month walked by my desk and asked me how my vacation was. She asked me how were the places I visited. Because I mentioned to her where I was going before hand. She remembered. I was really surprised.


----------



## Kevin001

Manager will give me May 19th off! Yay!


----------



## versikk

My new boss is getting "used" to the organization. I can palpably sense his passion and work morale getting extinguished further and further as each day goes by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tomorrow I should drop off my resume at the shop up there the road when I head to the atm


----------



## versikk

So pissed off about the work environment. The communication skills in this department (and company) is below average at best.

I feel like punching walls and chewing coworkers out. Manners and SA puts a stop to that of course. On the inside I'm seething.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pongowaffle

One of the asian girls from HR handed me new employee paperwork to sign. I laughed to her and remind to her again, I have been working there for 6 years. We had this conversation yesterday. She go -Oh yeah, I forgot- She walked by a new coworker who started 4 weeks ago and she greeted him by name.


----------



## Kevin001

Guest said I need a cougar I said no I want a conservative christian lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker asked if I still live at home..........um yeah it was awkward pause lol. Is what it is.


----------



## Kevin001

Got paid today.....getting harder and harder to save seems like I'm at a standstill.


----------



## komorikun

Going to take Monday off. PTO. I need a break. I just can't do 5 days a week for more than a month straight. Need a 3 day weekend every 6 weeks at least. It sucks how we don't get dead people days off in exchange for a week off between Christmas and New Years. I'd rather work that week since it's way too expensive to travel around Christmas time. Airfares double/triple in price. And it's cold around that time so not like I want to go out much locally. 

We have to work on MLK Day, Presidents' Day, Memorial Day, Labor Day, and Veteran's Day. :frown2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That’s why all job ads should have the full & specific address listed right up front, I wouldn’t have applied if I knew it was at the airport, I have no way to get there, not only is it clear across the city going southeast but then another 15-20 minutes outside the city once you get down that far southwest


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Going to take Monday off. PTO. I need a break. I just can't do 5 days a week for more than a month straight. Need a 3 day weekend every 6 weeks at least. It sucks how we don't get dead people days off in exchange for a week off between Christmas and New Years. I'd rather work that week since it's way too expensive to travel around Christmas time. Airfares double/triple in price. And it's cold around that time so not like I want to go out much locally.
> 
> We have to work on MLK Day, Presidents' Day, Memorial Day, Labor Day, and Veteran's Day. :frown2:


Man that sucks.

I feel like a 4 day week would be great . I'd work 9 or 10 hours a day just to get that extra day off. People wear me the fzck out. Trying to see the Buddha side of things but it's just so hard!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

I pray I'm not outside today.


----------



## cmed

Huge sigh of relief now that my taxes are done and paid, and I ended up owing far less than I thought I would. 

It's time for a vacation pretty soon. Last time I took a week off was November of 2016.


----------



## MCHB

power went out at work last night (three phase) and it was hillarious. The lighting in the expansion they've been working on was like disco lights!


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> The lady who sits next to me (the one who likes to rip up paper into little tiny pieces with her hands) was peeling a boiled egg at her desk. WTF! I don't know why she doesn't eat in our little kitchen at work. There is a round table to sit at and a counter in front of the window too. I can see having a small snack at your desk but not a complicated meal that requires preparation. At least she doesn't eat gallons and gallons of food like the one she replaced (the obese lesbian cheetos eater).
> 
> Of course, the cleaning guy almost never replaces the plastic bags in our garbage cans (except for the ones in the kitchen). He just dumps them all into a big bag. I stay late at work, so I see him cleaning. So that's why I was seeing egg shells in the bag even after he finished cleaning the room.
> 
> Good thing: Tomorrow I'm only working around 4 1/2 hours. I stayed real late Tuesday and Wednesday, so.


Today I had lunch earlier than usual since I was only working 6 hours. Usually I have lunch at 2:30 or 3:00pm. Today I had it at 1:00pm. Now I can see why one might not want to eat in the kitchen during the busy times. So many loud mouths coming in to talk. That new gay guy is very friendly and nice but man he is always in the kitchen. And he sits right next to the kitchen, so I think he goes in there sometimes just to chat up more people.

Still don't get why one would peel a boiled egg at their desk or make a salad. Just too messy. Easier to just make it in the kitchen and then bring it back to your desk to eat.


----------



## SilentLyric

ill be lucky if i keep this job


----------



## Kevin001

Nobody ate my cake but me.


----------



## tea111red

Pongowaffle said:


> It was my first day back to work after more than two weeks off. Two new workers started yesterday. An asian girl from HR was trying to track the 2 newer workers down to give them HR info packets. She has been my coworker for more than 2 years. She walked up to me and greeted me -Hi you're the new guy right? Here's the HR packet! Let me know if you have any questions!" An adjacent male coworker snapped and cracked up. He told her that I have been working there for the past 6 years. Laughed at her for not recognizing me. She apologized telling me she's horrible with faces and told me she hasn't seen me around before. I have spoken to her at least a dozen of times. All within group conversations. Never spoken to her one on one much aside from work purposes. But I think this is not too farfetch. A few hours later, another asian girl also from HR came up to me to hand me a work commute cost supplement sheet asking me if HR gave me this. I chuckled and told her -Yes I did, I got this 6 years ago- And then I pointed to her the new coworker telling her -I am sure he did not though- She gave me a contemptful disgusted smirk, rolled her eyes and walked towards the new coworker. She has been my coworker for 1.5 years now.


Pfft...that's sad. :no Must've felt lousy.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to call out today...we'll see.


----------



## Crisigv

There's a leak in my back room and my mall doesn't care. I already have some damage and I can only move so many things. What a waste of my day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Please see my application & like it & call me & hire me, thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like I'm calling out every month now.


----------



## Pongowaffle

tea111red said:


> Pfft...that's sad. :no Must've felt lousy.


I am more nervous about the awkwardness to follow now. For the duration we are remain coworkers lol.


----------



## coeur_brise

Hoping that my interview goes well tomorrow. Thing is, my bull**** company has this "equal opportunity" hiring process so they are required to interview a certain number of people, even if they've already decided on a shoe- in. Mostly the temps are hired, rarely someone from another department, even if you are a permanent employee. If anything, I'll be able to B.S. my way through it and gain a bit of confidence. Am I qualified? Seems like a fairly easy job. Do they even know me? Hell no. ****, I hate interviews. 
After this, though, I can go back to my regular old job where I don't have to impress anyone. yay? "I'm smart, hire me!".. or just choose that temp you already like. It's like an audition. Sometimes I do like the contestant but the judges differ otherwise. ****in politics. (Excuse my French)


----------



## Kevin001

I hope I'm ready to go today. Nose still not doing well ugh.


----------



## mt moyt

my not talking much (at all) was a double edged sword. the good thing was that it kept people from knowing about my lack of life. but it also isolated me.
so when i try to open up, i cant because its too shameful. i dont really know how anyway, which has always been an issue of mine.

but even that isnt really working anymore. theyve kinda figured it out. oh well, i wont be here for much longer. (or them since the company is small and they are interns - theyll leave a couple months before me.)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

Oh la la

Nah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Mom says I get one ride....I get sick or feel bad at work don't call her....hmmk.


----------



## Kevin001

I was in the bathroom every 30mins dealing with my nose.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I call again I may come off a desperate


----------



## Kevin001

Another night in the bathroom most of the time....so much mucus.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I called back and got a machine but again I feel like this won’t be a solid option unless it’s part time and almost exclusively a forks gig


----------



## notBlair

I take comfort in the presence of my friends. I don't feel so socially anxious if they're there. For the last 3 or 4 months I've been with friends basically every day. Yesterday there was a fire drill and I was briefly all alone, and felt stupidly and pathetically self conscious to be around others. I tell myself that they're probably not looking at me, that does very little to make the irrational part of my brain feel better.

I want to move out, I won't know anyone then. What am I going to do when that happens? I would like to get over it, or learn to deal. I feel like so far exposure is the only way to make the feelings go away. It's so easy to isolate yourself, even if for a little while [I've been mostly in my room these past few days] and that makes things worse, definitely.

I'm going to go get pizza, gummy worms and some dip. I bought food so I wouldn't have to leave the room, but I should definitely leave the room.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Middle age lady coworker offered me a raisin cupcake. She cooked a badge at home. It was filled with raisins. I hate raisins. I declined. She did not look happy when she walked away. Gave me a very stern -ok- and walked off. I should have taken the cupcake and just chuck it in the trash in secret. I hate human politics. Politics everywhere.



notBlair said:


> I take comfort in the presence of my friends. I don't feel so socially anxious if they're there. For the last 3 or 4 months I've been with friends basically every day. Yesterday there was a fire drill and I was briefly all alone, and felt stupidly and pathetically self conscious to be around others. I tell myself that they're probably not looking at me, that does very little to make the irrational part of my brain feel better.
> 
> I want to move out, I won't know anyone then. What am I going to do when that happens? I would like to get over it, or learn to deal. I feel like so far exposure is the only way to make the feelings go away. It's so easy to isolate yourself, even if for a little while [I've been mostly in my room these past few days] and that makes things worse, definitely.
> 
> I'm going to go get pizza, gummy worms and some dip. I bought food so I wouldn't have to leave the room, but I should definitely leave the room.


I think you are in the wrong Random Thought thread. This is work-related one lol. But right who cares?

Yeah I have been there. You probably feel like an outsider handicap without friends around you. I use to feel like this when I was younger. I was more dependent on having people I know around me. Not having friends any longer force me out of this.


----------



## Kevin001

Another bad nose day....never been sick this long.


----------



## cmed

If you're going to solicit complete strangers via email, starting the conversation off with "Good day, [CONTACT]" is a great way to have the rest of your message immediately disregarded and sent to the spam folder.

Dumb, lazy, sorry excuses for marketers. The internet is infested with them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Two new students today and at least 4 lessons booked for next week by one


----------



## Mabel Pines

California has six times more women than men, yet a lot of the men still cannot get dates.


----------



## Kevin001

Some lady said I had nice hands she bets I've never dug ditches or worked on roofs. I was like hmmmm.


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy people apologize to me when they curse in front of me.


----------



## komorikun

The new girl at work is white but speaks with a black accent. It's kind of freaky.


----------



## Crisigv

I won't be thinking about work for the next 8 days. Hopefully they don't burn the place down.


----------



## unsocial lego

Some guys want me to move into their department because the new hires aren't up to their standards. What if I move and I'm not up to their standards either. :afr I don't really want to go in their department anyways really even though they are sorta cool with me.


----------



## Kevin001

Nose was dripping so much ugh.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> The new girl at work is white but speaks with a black accent. It's kind of freaky.


Black accent = inner city ghetto accent.

Black people don't have their own 'language' it's basically a sociolect brah.

Any white person who's grown up around those areas would naturally speak like an inhabitant of such an area. Or am I bull crapping?

At any rate, is it woah Vicky?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pongowaffle

The newer cute Chinese coworker. Very rare I actually have some social momentum with someone like that. Usually things like these are too good to be true for me. It will make a u-turn. Well it did. Just as I thought. They moved her to sit in another part of the building. On an opposite wing from me. There is no way I will see her again without going of my way out to talk to her. Without it seeming obvious and awkward. I will probably say hi to her maybe once a month or longer. There are also a lot of young hip asian male coworkers in that wing of the building too. They are going to fawn all over her. She will make very fast friends with them. It was good while it lasted. Her desk right now where she once was is being replaced with a stack of shipping boxes. I should start befriending the shipping boxes now.


----------



## nubly

Working a 12 hour shift at one place is tougher than working 2 8 hour shifts at two different places.


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> Black accent = inner city ghetto accent.
> 
> Black people don't have their own 'language' it's basically a sociolect brah.
> 
> Any white person who's grown up around those areas would naturally speak like an inhabitant of such an area. Or am I bull crapping?
> 
> At any rate, is it woah Vicky?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's not true. Poor white people sound very different from poor black people, at least in the North. I don't know about the South. Have you ever been to the US? I do think that she grew up around black people though. I looked her up on Facebook and looks like all her siblings are black or half black. I'm not sure if they were adopted or not. Mom appears to be super religious.


----------



## Blue Dino

Mabel Pines said:


> California has six times more women than men


Do you have a reference or proof for that? Because that doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Blue Dino said:


> Do you have a reference or proof for that? Because that doesn't sound right at all.


Actually, it is 99 (males) to 100 (females). That's a more accurate ratio.


----------



## cmed

PayPal fee goes up... no problem. I'll use Square instead.

They act like they have no competition.


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> At any rate, is it woah Vicky?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol


----------



## komorikun

Yesterday at work this one "client" came to the big room I work in to ask some questions. Now I've heard this person's voice a few times before in the past but never had a look at him. They talk a lot and have a distinctive voice. For the longest time, I thought it was a sort of persnickety, long-winded older gay man (like in their 60s or 70s). So yesterday I finally had a look at him only to discover it's a woman. Long hair, short in stature, and feminine face. So weird. The voice doesn't sound like a woman at all- not even the gravelly voice that some older women get. Totally sounds like a gay man.


----------



## Blue Dino

Mabel Pines said:


> Actually, it is 99 (males) to 100 (females). That's a more accurate ratio.


Now that sounds about right. 1 men to every 6 women sounded a bit farfetched. :lol Even during World War II.


----------



## Mabel Pines

komorikun said:


> Yesterday at work this one "client" came to the big room I work in to ask some questions. Now I've heard this person's voice a few times before in the past but never had a look at him. They talk a lot and have a distinctive voice. For the longest time, I thought it was a sort of persnickety, long-winded older gay man (like in their 60s or 70s). So yesterday I finally had a look at him only to discover it's a woman. Long hair, short in stature, and feminine face. So weird. The voice doesn't sound like a woman at all- not even the gravelly voice that some older women get. Totally sounds like a gay man.


Once, I was working at a cashier and there was this nice butt in short-shorts that had bent down to pick up something and when this hot babe that I thought for sure was a female got fully upright again, it was a man.


----------



## Sliusarek

Mabel Pines said:


> Once, I was working at a cashier and there was this nice butt in short-shorts that had bent down to pick up something and when this hot babe that I thought for sure was a female got fully upright again, it was a man.


Serves you right.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker said I might be single because most girls my age don't want a good christian guy. Had to make a guy leave because he snuck a laptop on. Had to escort a guy to his room who won 7 grand.


----------



## IcedOver

Work is settling into a constantly uncomfortable zone. Last month we moved to a new building which purposely did not have room for my department. The employees in my department, with the exception of me, were basically given the option to work at home with no hourly pay, just pay based on the people invited/on results (don't want to go into too much detail) . . . except for me. It was rationalized that this model was the way this particular industry is going. Whether or not that's the case, it still sucks. I almost feel guilty for being at the new building and having an hourly rate while my buddies are working at home for no guaranteed money. I'm doing a lot of data stuff, and coordinating work and being sort of a hub/anchor for the at-home folks. It's uncomfortable. This is particularly irksome for my two fellow supervisors, who have essentially been demoted. One I've known since 2002 at the job. She was a supervisor long before I was, and at one point was essentially the floor manager who dealt with some hiring and training. Then another guy came in and was promoted essentially to that, with her just being a supervisor. With this new model she is not even hourly. The other supervisor was promoted to that position only about a year and a half ago, but it's still difficult. 

It's hard for all the employees who have had to transition to this. If it were a new employee coming on board with this model already known, it wouldn't be as difficult. I have no idea why anybody is staying.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There’s a job fair his evening I should attend but I hate those mass public interviews/assessments, all your competition is sitting right next to you being interviewed as well & on top of that I don’t have any real background in outdoors/hunting/camping retail, don’t think I’d need much to work receiving however better to take on those active in the area, I’ll flip a coin later


----------



## cinto

Being late to work is top 2 most anxiety inducing things. I become completely tense, my mouth dries up, voice breaks. Almost physically sick. And then a whole 'nother mess of things happen afterward.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker got mad I didn't wait on her to clock out. I can't my mom is waiting on me lol.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Coworker got mad I didn't wait on her to clock out. I can't my mom is waiting on me lol.


Why did she want you to wait?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Why did she want you to wait?


She went to pee and wanted me to wait on her...meh I would of if I wasn't in a rush to get off.


----------



## Kevin001

They used my PTO, something I didn't want. I still should get my sister's graduation day off though. 

Probably be outside today which would be nice, pretty day out .


----------



## Kevin001

Guy asked me if I was black today because of my hair is different and nice.....I said I'm cutting it off lol. Just don't like longish hair.


----------



## komorikun

*Holy Socks*

Noticed this while I was at work. Should I still wear them?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

komorikun said:


> Noticed this while I was at work. Should I still wear them?


Probably be uncomfortable where the wool is missing. Usually find the inner sole (shoe) has an issue if that is happening. Or walk on that part of the shoe a lot (high heels).


----------



## tea111red

Mabel Pines said:


> California has six times more women than men, yet a lot of the men still cannot get dates.


I couldn't get a bf there. :/


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> I couldn't get a bf there. :/


I'll be your boyfriend, if you want one.


----------



## komorikun

Taking Monday and Tuesday off. 4 day weekend. I finished all my work for April early, so. And there isn't much to do until the 3rd of the month. Got to use up all my PTO by mid-July.


----------



## Goodlntentions

I suck at mainting a conversation in real life.


----------



## incognitofreak

Free coffee is a pretty good perk. RIP my heart.


----------



## cmed

I don't need condescending business advice from someone who hasn't even made their first dollar in business yet. Your two cents is worthless to me if you had to borrow it.


----------



## komorikun

Man, I was like a machine today. Finished off *5 assignments* today. Normally I only do 2 or 3 a day. Got to ramp it up in order to finish before the deadline, so I can use my PTO.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm grateful for where I'm at but more money would be nice.


----------



## versikk

Business trip getting closer. Will be interesting to see how much anticipation anxiety I have since I can NEVER tell until the thing is over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

I got an application form for working at the football club. I kind of feel the guy was basically trying to sell me the job? almost like he needed me more than I needed him. which made me question the job.. I am never entirely sure when people seem overly keen to employ me that this could be sign the job isn't in high demand or that its something most people don't want to do!

he kept saying about how he thought I would be great for the job, I can't tell if this is bull or not? I mean all he had to go on was that I had one type of qualification, he didn't have any of my previous working background (or lack of). that and my appearance! I sort of felt a bit pressured to take their details. bit unsure if I can even take this job, they want me to manage crowds of football supporters. any ideas of how I should proceed with this? not sure if I am capable, like if they give me the job would I be able to manage it? bearing in mind social anxiety. any ideas on how I could scope out this job to see if its right for me?


----------



## Kevin001

Shift bidding starts tomorrow!


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my days off don't change, I like Sunday-Monday off. Its crazy that I have a little seniority being there almost 2yrs. But looks like there is only one opening for Sunday Monday eek. I really need them days off.


----------



## Kevin001

So I'm currently 4th in seniority ranking. The 3 people ahead of me want to keep their same days so I should be good. 

Big issue now is transportation....if mom quits helping out I'll be paying tons of money and that will be disastrous. Not sure I can keep affording to pay.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not outside today, been a stressful week.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like when my hrs change mom not picking me up....meh one day at a time.


----------



## incognitofreak

How do people eat so much baked goods every day? Where does it go? Are they throwing it in the trash???


----------



## komorikun

I have 35 assignments in total per month. Some can be done in 2 hours while others take over 7 hours. Generally do the little ones at the beginning of the month. 

Finished off 13 assignments in 3 days last week. Not bad. But they were all little assignments.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I have 35 assignments in total per month. Some can be done in 2 hours while others take over 7 hours. Generally do the little ones at the beginning of the month.
> 
> Finished off 13 assignments in 3 days last week. Not bad. But they were all little assignments.


Oh wow that structural routine must feel pretty good.


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> Oh wow that structural routine must feel pretty good.


It is very repetitive but every month is different. Always new problems or mistakes happen and I have to fix them or nag one of the managers to do something. What was a 2 hour assignment can become 6 hours easily if something goes haywire.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> It is very repetitive but every month is different. Always new problems or mistakes happen and I have to fix them or nag one of the managers to do something. What was a 2 hour assignment can become 6 hours easily if something goes haywire.


I will still reiterate the structural, episodic emphasis. Much more lax to me than "here get all of this OASDKASDKOASKDOA#"¤="# within the month, you sort it out yourself" and then a couple days later you get sidetracked by other managers needing input and help with other projects and your main job gets put to the side burner.:O


----------



## komorikun

One of the managers that I'm friendly with came to me to complain about one of the people in my department. She has a rather low level simple job that is high in volume. Generally rather talkative and friendly person but she's definitely developed an attitude. Attitude being if you ask her to do something much of the time, she's like "that isn't my job!" It is kind of unclear as to whose responsibility it is. Or if you ask her a question in an email you get a flippant response 1/3 of time, where she doesn't research it or anything.


----------



## Kevin001

At least I don't have to worry about the cold weather at work anymore .


----------



## nubly

2nd job is starting again but my primary job found out about it and told me I can't take it because it creates a conflic of interest. ****ers.


----------



## Kevin001

New rules for when we escort people to the money machines.....not sure how to call it in over the radio hmm. I'll think of something.


----------



## AllGlad

One of my coworkers (call him SH) asked for a fix which I can't do. 
So I emailed another coworker (call him LH) to update something to hopefully fix the problem...

SH emails for an update on the issue, no response from LH, SH emails again a couple of days later, no response from LH.

Today SH emails LH again, no response. Finally CCO email LH, LH responds that he's working on it...

I sent that initial email 2 weeks ago...


----------



## cmed

Potential client wants to hire me but can't pay because, for whatever reason, his country doesn't allow him to use either of the 3 payment methods I accept (PayPal, Square and Stripe.) So I inform him that these payment methods have worked for 100% of the people who have ever wanted to hire me - including clients I've had from his country - and that I do not have any other ways of accepting payment. He then proceeds to tell me that I'm refusing to work with him because he's Asian.

What is this mindset people have these days where they immediately try to frame someone with a hate crime when they don't get their way? Is this some sort of brat complex or something?


----------



## Rebootplease

Frustrsted and annoyed...just one of those mornings...


----------



## Mabel Pines

Rebootplease said:


> Frustrsted and annoyed...just one of those mornings...


You woke up frustrated and annoyed? Like you bolted awake, erect, with an angry expression on your face?


----------



## Rebootplease

Mabel Pines said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrsted and annoyed...just one of those mornings...
> 
> 
> 
> You woke up frustrated and annoyed? Like you bolted awake, erect, with an angry expression on your face?
Click to expand...

Hahaha. Yes. But thats everyday.


----------



## nubly

Rebootplease said:


> Hahaha. Yes. But thats everyday.


republicans


----------



## Mabel Pines

nubly said:


> republicans


I like republicanism better because I don't like monarchies because society is held back from advancing and progressing due to their selfishness, therefore, utilitarian-ly, it is not fair.


----------



## Rebootplease

Wonder when i ll get caught working and posting


----------



## Rebootplease

nubly said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Yes. But thats everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> republicans
Click to expand...

The only party im in is the pool party. 
But yes, i dont always vote, but when i do, i prefer republican.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Rebootplease said:


> The only party im in is the pool party.
> But yes, i dont always vote, but when i do, i prefer republican.


I love gene pool parties. Hubba hubba.


----------



## Rebootplease

Wowzers, did you say a tug and a kiss...


----------



## komorikun

cmed said:


> Potential client wants to hire me but can't pay because, for whatever reason, his country doesn't allow him to use either of the 3 payment methods I accept (PayPal, Square and Stripe.) So I inform him that these payment methods have worked for 100% of the people who have ever wanted to hire me - including clients I've had from his country - and that I do not have any other ways of accepting payment. He then proceeds to tell me that I'm refusing to work with him because he's Asian.
> 
> What is this mindset people have these days where they immediately try to frame someone with a hate crime when they don't get their way? Is this some sort of brat complex or something?


He sounds like a nutcase, probably best not to work with him.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting overtime would be nice but not sure I could handle other shifts.


----------



## versikk

The business trip was a cluster poop and it was both infuriating and hilarious. Yeah baby let's stroke that ego some more. Hahahaa some managers are beyond puerile.

Also i think i have made an ally or something at work. Not sure, never had one before. An interesting experience.

Thanks for reading this post, motherpoopers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Kinda trained the new guy today.


----------



## Evo1114

I'm so tired of people flagging me down to ask me dumb questions all the time. Somebody just flagged me down to ask me if there is a way to look up Social Security numbers on Google (like to find somebody's address). Yesterday somebody asked me to fix their chair. I'm the network administrator here.


----------



## versikk

Evo1114 said:


> I'm so tired of people flagging me down to ask me dumb questions all the time. Somebody just flagged me down to ask me if there is a way to look up Social Security numbers on Google (like to find somebody's address). Yesterday somebody asked me to fix their chair. I'm the network administrator here.


So is it related to you being IT personnel? Is there no helpdesk stationed where you work?


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> Kinda trained the new guy today.


How did that go? Was he or she picking up what you are putting down?


----------



## Pongowaffle

It looks like we now have unofficial assigned parking now. Many coworkers are now starting to claim certain nice parking spots as their own. Especially with all of the spots under large tree canopies. This does not affect me much because I always park my car on the far end of the lot. This is where I hide for most lunch breaks.


----------



## Rebootplease

Pongowaffle said:


> It looks like we now have unofficial assigned parking now. Many coworkers are now starting to claim certain nice parking spots as their own. Especially with all of the spots under large tree canopies. This does not affect me much because I always park my car on the far end of the lot. This is where I hide for most lunch breaks.


Ac, heat, reclinability, fresh air or not, privacy... not a bad spot.


----------



## Kevin001

They want us to talk the guests more.....um yeah.


----------



## Kevin001

I fell on the stairs so bad today hope no one saw..ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Casino was packed we'll be even more packed with the miss usa pageant coming through next week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Please hire me, I’m desperately in need of employment


----------



## Kevin001

Been a long week can't wait to get the day over with.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight went by fast, a lot of nice people came through.


----------



## MCHB

I don't have to be at work for the next two weeks until 2:45pm and I woke up today at 8:30am....nice job brain!


----------



## Slacker

New Job has pushed the start date back to June now... (argh!) So back to job hunting as I'm not waiting around till june for them to say not till july... 

Then immediately discouraged when all the Job descriptions start out with:

Great people skills with a desire to help others
Good communication skills and the ability to take direction while participating in a team environment
Enjoy meeting new people and engaging others in conversation


----------



## Pongowaffle

It has been weeks since I last saw the cute asian colleague. She had barely shoulder length hair the last time I saw her. Now it has grown a lot longer. She is even more attractive now. This sucks because I don't know when is the next time I will see her after this. My crush for her has grown more now. She seems to be very chummy with several other asian male colleagues. They are buzzing around her like vultures. 

My male colleague I work directly with a lot looks to be getting more difficult to work with. He is being more antisocial. He gets grumpy and annoyed every time we have to interact.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll get a ride to work but not from work....meh better than nothing.


----------



## Kevin001

4 day work week....I needed this.


----------



## Kevin001

I let this lady with really short shorts come on the boat ugh I should of said sorry we have a dress code. Slipping.


----------



## komorikun

Today I threw out someone's food that was left in the work refrigerator. It was a whole bunch of fried chicken in a styrofoam container. Had been there over a week. Maybe I should have asked everyone but oh well. After a week, I'm sure it's been long forgotten but taking up precious space in the fridge.


----------



## Kevin001

Now I have to go to work early....is what it is.


----------



## Kevin001

2 more days


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Someone hire me, anyone, at least then if I’m fired again I can claim I tried


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Someone hire me, anyone, at least then if I'm fired again I can claim I tried


You've been living off of unemployment this long? About a year?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> You've been living off of unemployment this long? About a year?


I qualified for 10 months of employment insurance payments...that's over now though


----------



## versikk

7 months into my new job (first job in 2 years) I am losing motivation, and fast.

I'm late almost every day. I eschew my tasks as much as I can. I interact with coworkers as little as possible. I'm tired all the time. I don't have motivation to eat enough (a typical depression/anxiety flare-up sign for me) .

This is a terrible company. Which is evident solely by the fact that they profit millions every year. Employee benefits seem good but management is extremely blurry and quite absent. The only thing that matters to management is making money. Not too long ago we were instructed to start manipulating our stats so that global management will be happy.

Conglomerate evil evil evil or just plain human stupidity?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mt moyt

i am 30 minutes late to work everyday. my boss hasnt said anything


----------



## poplarpoplin

I'm starting a new job next week and I'm scared I won't be able to make new friends and that I won't be good at my job. It would be nice to have some people to relate to.


----------



## MCHB

Normal people" "I feel like shyte today....I'm going to call in sick."


Me: "I have a massive sinus headache that isn't surprising given that I've been sick and a living snot factory all week...I feel like crap and regardless of if I go to work or not I'm still going to feel like crap. **** it! Might as well get paid to feel like crap!"


----------



## MCHB

poplarpoplin said:


> I'm starting a new job next week and I'm scared I won't be able to make new friends and that I won't be good at my job. It would be nce to have some people to relate to.


You'll do awesome! :grin2:


----------



## versikk

poplarpoplin said:


> I'm starting a new job next week and I'm scared I won't be able to make new friends and that I won't be good at my job. It would be nice to have some people to relate to.


Your focus should not be on making friends at work. Not that I want to interfere with how you lead your life, but generally a job is for making a living, not friendships.

You should focus more on your insecurities about job performance - why do you not trust your own efforts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_



mt moyt said:


> i am 30 minutes late to work everyday. my boss hasnt said anything


Boss is also a tardy person or....?


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I qualified for 10 months of employment insurance payments...that's over now though


Oh wow hope you land something soon.


----------



## mt moyt

versikk said:


> Boss is also a tardy person or....?


he generally comes in around 2pm. but he can check the time i use the access card, so he should know.


----------



## versikk

mt moyt said:


> he generally comes in around 2pm. but he can check the time i use the access card, so he should know.


I have no idea what shift you are working so 2pm says zip.

But yeah ok 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

It took over 6 months before my boss noticed I was coming into work 30-40 minutes late every single day.....LOL.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> It took over 6 months before my boss noticed I was coming into work 30-40 minutes late every single day.....LOL.


And no one told on you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow hope you land something soon.


Me too, it's desperate times...I've been a applying but nothing has been coming of it unfortunately


----------



## Pongowaffle

I found out earlier today some asian girl filed a sexual harassment complaint against a male coworker. I know which girl it is. But no clue which guy she is filing it on. I hope it is not me. My last interaction with her was when we walked past each other in the hallway. We made eye contact with each other. I glanced at her, nodded at her and gave her a slight smile. That was it. I kept walking. She glanced at me, cold stared me with no acknowledgement in return before she looked off. Did I weird her out? Now I am paranoid. Oh oh.


----------



## Rebootplease

I like money, but not working. I don't want to get up at 430am tomorrow. Damn it, my Saturday


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh apparently I might have to change where I get picked up which will make my anxiety ten fold.


----------



## komorikun

My god. Even though it was a 4 day week for me it was so exhausting. I really did not sleep well at all except for last night. I was so sleepy and spaced out Tuesday-Thursday. Then on Wednesday I went home at 1pm for IKEA delivery. Thought it would just take an hour or so and I'd have lunch at home. Nope. Some of the stuff I ordered was missing. So I called up IKEA and was put on hold for over 2 hours. OMG. Finally went back to work at 4pm while still on hold. So I lost 3 hours there. I was sitting at work for several minutes with one earbud in my ear waiting for someone to pick up the phone. Ended up on the phone for over 30 minutes once I finally got someone on the phone. The guy was very nice but took him sooo freaking long to fill out some form. Ugh.


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> And no one told on you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


None of the people that I work with day to day, no. I was still working 40 hours per week. I'm paid hourly, so it wasn't like I was cheating them of my hours. I really don't know why the head of my department didn't know. We clock in using a website, so it's all right there plain as day- what time we came to work, how long we had lunch, what time we left to go home. And she approves our hours every 2 weeks before it goes to payroll.

I have a feeling that the head of the department finally found out because the payroll/HR guy quit, so the head HR lady had to take care of payroll for a few weeks until she found someone to replace him. So right after he quit, I got an email about how I need to adjust my hours. I think the head HR lady (the one who interviews everyone) might have ratted me out.


----------



## Rebootplease

Why is this day not over yet... I think I 'll be here until midnight. Heeelp.


----------



## Rebootplease

Rebootplease said:


> Why is this day not over yet... I think I 'll be here until midnight. Heeelp.


On my break. Actually a long break at this point but the waiting is killing me.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> None of the people that I work with day to day, no. I was still working 40 hours per week. I'm paid hourly, so it wasn't like I was cheating them of my hours. I really don't know why the head of my department didn't know. We clock in using a website, so it's all right there plain as day- what time we came to work, how long we had lunch, what time we left to go home. And she approves our hours every 2 weeks before it goes to payroll.
> 
> I have a feeling that the head of the department finally found out because the payroll/HR guy quit, so the head HR lady had to take care of payroll for a few weeks until she found someone to replace him. So right after he quit, I got an email about how I need to adjust my hours. I think the head HR lady (the one who interviews everyone) might have ratted me out.


Ah ok :O

-------------

I just recalled I have vacation mon-tue. mini xmas; because I lost my entire saturday due to sleeping and could definitely use some time off in the waking state.


----------



## Kevin001

I need some extra side money or something.


----------



## SofaKing

ugg...I'm supposed to be working on my timesheets...and then an expense report. I'm being a toddler and resisting...or taking too long to do it. Such administrative nonsense!


----------



## Kevin001

I'll keep getting dropped off by the hotel until they tell me not to.


----------



## Slacker

2nd day at new job and they couldn't get me signed into the system. Spent 4 hours reading the same 5 page procedural manual till they gave up and sent me home for the day.

I can already tell I am very out of place with these folks.... wont be making any friends here :|

ugh...

Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## SofaKing

Slacker said:


> 2nd day at new job and they couldn't get me signed into the system. Spent 4 hours reading the same 5 page procedural manual till they gave up and sent me home for the day.
> 
> I can already tell I am very out of place with these folks.... wont be making any friends here :|
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will be better.


Give yourself a chance...it takes awhile to get into a routine and be comfortable with your new surrounding and colleagues.


----------



## Slacker

SofaKing said:


> Give yourself a chance...it takes awhile to get into a routine and be comfortable with your new surrounding and colleagues.


Yeah, have to hold onto the rational thoughts not the impulse emotions .
It's been a while since starting at a new place I forgot how much I hate being that guy. Will hang tough though, it took way too long just to get this job going I can't give up now.


----------



## versikk

I called in sick


----------



## Slacker

Day 3 was miles better . Actually had a group of 3 sit next to me during lunch and answered a lot of my newbie questions. Was very unexpected but extremely helpful. Made my day.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight was so slow.


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisor says he's going to find me a good girl....hmmk.


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Supervisor says he's going to find me a good girl....hmmk.


WOW that's offensive.


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> WOW that's offensive.


Nah he knows I'm a christian and looking for a good wholesome gal lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisor keeps mentioning hygiene, I'm so thinking he's talking about me? Maybe I'm paranoid? Idk lol. ugh


----------



## versikk

When is the right opportune moment to start tlaking to my boss aout how unprofessional he is? He is lazy, forgetful and during meetings and performance reviews his eyes constantly dart around the room, I can tlel how onfocused he is because he listens to 50% of what I'm saying, he may eveven check his phone or email during a meeting, and of course NOT TO MENTOIN the constant nose picking and flicking snot across the room like noone's looking. Fcvking disgusting and unprofessinal.


----------



## Cascades

Tomorrow is my "Friday" !! Another week down, only...30 years to go...


----------



## Kevin001

Cascades said:


> Tomorrow is my "Friday" !! Another week down, only...30 years to go...


You retiring at 58? Thats young girl, congrats lol.


----------



## Cascades

Kevin001 said:


> You retiring at 58? Thats young girl, congrats lol.


Something like that. I save hard, I sure as hell refuse to work till I'm 70..or dead like they want us to.


----------



## Kevin001

Cascades said:


> Something like that. I save hard, I sure as hell refuse to work till I'm 70..or dead like they want us to.


Ok ok if you can afford to save then you should be fine .


----------



## Pongowaffle

I as interviewed for about 15 minutes at work by the HR and HR consultants for an ongoing sexual harassment case at work today. Thank god it wasn't me. But they asked me a lot of questions about this particular tall chubby asian male coworker. So it was obvious it was him lol. I am very surprised. He is very cheery, talkative, outgoing and a lot of the younger female coworkers are very friendly with him. He never spoke to me much at all on the other hand. So I was not able to tell them much about him. Most of my answers were -I don't know. I never really spoke to him-. But now I am curious about what happened. Which female coworker it was.


----------



## AllGlad

versikk said:


> When is the right opportune moment to start tlaking to my boss aout how unprofessional he is? He is lazy, forgetful and during meetings and performance reviews his eyes constantly dart around the room, I can tlel how onfocused he is because he listens to 50% of what I'm saying, he may eveven check his phone or email during a meeting, and of course NOT TO MENTOIN the constant nose picking and flicking snot across the room like noone's looking. Fcvking disgusting and unprofessinal.


Eww...


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker said she would never date anyone smaller than her.......had me thinking am I smaller than her? Lol.....she is a nice size maybe we are around the same? 153lbs? Idk lol 
She's not a christian so I would never but had me thinking. 

I left my post early hopefully I won't get in trouble eek


----------



## versikk

AllGlad said:


> Eww...


the dude is a fcvking clown



komorikun said:


> Just really wasn't up to working a full 8 hours today. Not enough sleep. Ugh. Today was this rush to finish off 2 of my assignments before the month end. Then I kept getting all these annoying emails full of questions.
> 
> So when I finished off those assignments, I couldn't focus anymore. Really was not in the mood to do anything else. So I just looked at my phone the last hour/hour and a half or so at work.


I've been doing this more and more as the weeks go by. i feel like I may get burnout before the end of the year (last time I got burned out it took 2.5 years and then I was on sickleave for 9 months.)


----------



## Kevin001

Some girl said I would make a great husband....hmm thanks lol.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Some girl said I would make a great husband....hmm thanks lol.


Are most people at the casino drunk? Must be weird to be sober surrounded by drunk people.

I worked in bars before but I was encouraged to drink while working, so. Was never drunk but mildly tipsy in order to make the time go by quickly.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Are most people at the casino drunk? Must be weird to be sober surrounded by drunk people.
> 
> I worked in bars before but I was encouraged to drink while working, so. Was never drunk but mildly tipsy in order to make the time go by quickly.


Not really.....it was a coworker btw .


----------



## Slacker

Catching on fast but already feeling the pressure of keeping up with demand. Job honeymoon... over


----------



## IcedOver

Oh my, what an awful day. I got called into a meeting with my immediate manager, and she said that my co-worker's position had been eliminated, and this would be his last day. He's been offered a lower-tiered position working from home, going from a salary to based on production; don't know if he'll accept.

What sucks is that we sort of do similar things -- middle supervisory. He started hourly, went to salaried. I've been hourly for almost 18 years. His position was eliminated because the structure of our department was changed so that they couldn't justify his salary. It really sucks because now he's out of a job after six years. I work(ed) closely with him and, outside of a woman, he's the only person in the place I'd consider a friend. We went to the same high school ten years apart and have some of the same interests.

During the meeting, I asked if he could have another position, and my manager said none were available. I flirted with jumping on the grenade and saying I would quit and he could take my job. I'm quite unhappy with this place and have been half-assedly looking for a while. If I had a more concrete possibility, I may have proposed a job switch. Going against that is the fact that he was also unhappy and confessed to looking a while back. Still, you want to do it on your own terms, not be forced to look because you have been canned. It sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllGlad

Well I kinda screwed a migration for a client. It's weird, I added something to their database, that I don't recall... Fortunately, the fix should be simple, but it would have to be applied at a later date than the Client would like. My manager is kinda disappointed I feel, and I am kinda bewildered as to why I don't remember adding certain things to their database...


----------



## Kevin001

Feet hurt, knee messed up, exhausted. Long day at work.


----------



## Slacker

A bit sad this morning, had the door opened for me to have a group to socialize with during break and I think i slammed it shut. The 3 that sat by me the first week I avoided for a couple of breaks (needed that me time) and I believe it came off as giving them the cold shoulder and have not conversed with them since. 

In truth I would rather sit alone at break for my introvert recharge but that is the prime social time at work. Such is the life of the SA introvert I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

Don't stress, don't stress, don't stress.


----------



## komorikun

One of my coworkers (middle-aged, fat, mixed race lady that has been working there for 14 years) is always complaining about the new guy (late 20s black guy from the South) that was hired. She talks about him after he leaves for the day with this other lady who sits behind me. So I overhear the conversation.

She trained him but he seems to be slow and not put together. He doesn't ask many questions. Even if he doesn't understand what she said, he won't stop and ask her what she means. He takes notes but then loses the notes. He has a really deep voice but sort of mumbles. Unfortunately a major component of his job involves answering the phone. 

Then again, I have a feeling that she has a history of not being happy with the new hires. I remember she used to complain about the previous person she trained, though apparently the previous lady was much better than this guy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Working sucks, job hunting sucks, it all sucks


----------



## Kevin001

Uh the captain was talking about how thick this chick was tonight and it was putting me in a bad spot....I was just like yeah yeah. I get so uncomfortable with "guy" talk.....I'm not with that I avoid lust thoughts like a plaque or try to.


----------



## Perkins

I talked to my boss today about getting more hours and all he could promise me was 2-3 more hours a week. ***** that bull****. I'm ready for a new job.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> This older lady in my department makes so many god damn errors. The thing is most of her errors don't come back to haunt her because someone else fixes them or they just are simply never caught. I know everyone makes mistakes but her error rate is really high. Got to be like a 10-20% error rate. It's frustrating because I shouldn't have to check every little thing to see if errors were made or not. Too time consuming and that's her job.
> 
> I've sent her a handful of emails in the past pointing out her mistakes. Once she got defensive, and said "sorry. I'm not perfect." For the most part I say nothing and just fix it. But if I just let it slide, she won't realize there were any errors in the first place. I wonder if all people in their 60s are like that. The brain starts to become not so sharp. I notice that her hands are quite shaky too.
> 
> I sent her another email today.


God damn it. Just when I thought she was getting slightly better with all these little errors, she does a big one. Made a $15,000 mistake, mixing up 2 different clients. Their codes are similar but names are completely different.

I fixed it. But jesus. Hope the clients don't get upset.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight wasn't so bad I guess.


----------



## AllGlad

Well had an interview today. I didn't care to prepare for it, first interview in 3 years...

Had 3 people interview me, HR, IT Manager and Senior Software Person... not as bad as I thought it would be, but I didn't do that well as I thought I would, a lot of NOs, and Don't Knows...
And now they 3 references... now I have to look for some people in the past that I used references for... grrr... that's even more social anxiety inducing...


----------



## cubsfandave

I have 6 more days of training. Not a big deal in the grand scheme of things, but thats 48 hours I will be stuck in the truck with my trainer. I'm guessing the last few days I will be doing everything while he just stares at me. It's gonna be tough to keep coming up with conversation ideas. I just hope I have no problems driving the truck in tight roads and finding parking at my stops. I think everything else about the job I'll get by the end of training. I hope


----------



## cubsfandave

Slacker said:


> A bit sad this morning, had the door opened for me to have a group to socialize with during break and I think i slammed it shut. The 3 that sat by me the first week I avoided for a couple of breaks (needed that me time) and I believe it came off as giving them the cold shoulder and have not conversed with them since.
> 
> In truth I would rather sit alone at break for my introvert recharge but that is the prime social time at work. Such is the life of the SA introvert I guess.


I know the feeling. You get worn out trying to socialize during lunch and then you feel more and more disconnected from them and they assume you don't like them. It's so exhausting trying to be a normal social human being.


----------



## MCHB

Took names and kicked butt today! ^_^


----------



## Slacker

cubsfandave said:


> I know the feeling. You get worn out trying to socialize during lunch and then you feel more and more disconnected from them and they assume you don't like them. It's so exhausting trying to be a normal social human being.


Yep, can only hang in there for so long and then the quietness takes over. Can't help it. 
Sad part is it was actually a relief. To not have to be "on" during my lunch.


----------



## leaf in the wind

My old manager friend told me I'm developing a good resume with my new job.

I think he's right, but I don't think I'll ever make much money on this career path. So what's the point in building a "good resume". Most others in my friend group make almost twice what I do (mostly due to unions and hardline negotiating).

Ugh maybe I answered my own non-question... Move out of the private sector.


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to fit in is messing with my morals.


----------



## komorikun

Found out a couple days ago another coworker is pregnant. The other one (married lesbian) doesn't really matter since she has a different role from me. But this one has the same role. I really hope I don't get stuck with some of her assignments. She has some hard ones. They say they are hiring another person but it takes a few months to get someone up to speed. 

She really looks like she has an alien or a huge parasite inside her. Especially cause she is only 5 feet tall and probably ways less than 100 pounds normally. Looks so gross. Like a beach ball is under her shirt. I think she hid it on purpose. Hid it underneath baggy jackets. Her 2nd kid. I've seen her first kid. Kind of ugly little Asian boy.

The lesbian was already pretty fat pre-pregnancy, so now she just looks more rotund.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> God damn it. Just when I thought she was getting slightly better with all these little errors, she does a big one. Made a $15,000 mistake, mixing up 2 different clients. Their codes are similar but names are completely different.
> 
> I fixed it. But jesus. Hope the clients don't get upset.


Today, while I was eating free pizza at my desk. I rarely eat real meals at my desk. Maybe a banana or a snack size candy bar. Usually I have lunch in the kitchen. Well today I decided to eat at my desk and just as I have the pizza slice in my mouth, she comes running to my desk about something that is not urgent. Not only that she did it while she was having some sort of coughing fit. WTF, man. I was at work for over 8 hours and she decides during the 10 minutes I'm eating to come bug me and cough all over my food.

I don't know if she was just trying to screw with me or what. I did email her about her mistake but she should be happy I didn't tell the department head.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hopefully when herb is legal I can acquire a job elsewhere & relocate for it


----------



## Pongowaffle

I tried striking up small talk with the HR asian girl coworker about a moldy sandwich someone left in the refrigerator for weeks. She gave me an unsettled glance and ignored me completely. The asian guy coworker who had a sexual harassment situation against him walked in. Everyone knows about this. They started chatting right away. She was outgoing and bubbly with him. It is nice to know she finds him more likeable than I am. In fairness he has a more vivid personality. Also more hip looking than I am. But still. Damn lol. 

Hours later I tried the same thing with a white female coworker about the moldy sandwich. We chatted it up and laughed it up. Another white girl coworker walked in and joined in on our small talk fun. I just plain suck with asian girls maybe lol.


----------



## komorikun

Little bit tipsy now from cheap wine they provided at work today. Kind of awkward since I just sat there and didn't talk to anyone while I ate my vegetarian hot dog. At least they had a vegetarian option. The hot dog vendor spelled vegetarian wrong on their sign though, haha.


----------



## komorikun

Pongowaffle said:


> I tried striking up small talk with the HR asian girl coworker about a moldy sandwich someone left in the refrigerator for weeks. She gave me an unsettled glance and ignored me completely. The asian guy coworker who had a sexual harassment situation against him walked in. Everyone knows about this. They started chatting right away. She was outgoing and bubbly with him. It is nice to know she finds him more likeable than I am. In fairness he has a more vivid personality. Also more hip looking than I am. But still. Damn lol.
> 
> Hours later I tried the same thing with a white female coworker about the moldy sandwich. We chatted it up and laughed it up. Another white girl coworker walked in and joined in on our small talk fun. I just plain suck with asian girls maybe lol.


Just throw it in the trash, man. I did that a couple times cause we don't have much space in the upstairs fridge. All these cocksuckers put huge bags in the fridge. People buy takeout from the place next-door (styrofoam box). There was some fried chicken sitting there for a week, so I threw it out.

I'm guessing that Asian people are more likely to be introverted, so if the other person is introverted then chattiness doesn't happen. That's why I rarely talk to the other shy people at my job.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Why is the new guy being treated so much better than me when I started? Everyone jumps to help him with whatever he needs. 

When I had a question, I just got ignored or got attitude.


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Hopefully when herb is legal I can acquire a job elsewhere & relocate for it


You mean in only one province and not all of Canada?


----------



## caelle

I think I stared at my coworkers boobs by accident. Kinda awkward. Just not used to seeing her without a work shirt on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> You mean in only one province and not all of Canada?


It's not like America, the Federal Gov't is legalizing it here so it'll be countrywide but each province will make its own rules as to age requirements, where/if at all it can be consumed in public, whether it'll be sold in private or public owned stores, etc. So if I get into a production facility in another province it wouldn't be some big issue other than that I'd probably have to redo certification to work in the cannabis industry in that province because the rules would be slightly different


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not outside at least wait till next Saturday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s depressing when you apply for jobs & then see new ads for the same positions a week later


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's depressing when you apply for jobs & then see new ads for the same positions a week later


The worst is when they actually interview you. Then 2 weeks later the advertisement is put up again.

Some companies are so freaking picky. They probably got 50-100 resumes. Then maybe interviewed 5 people. But didn't like any of them....


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> The worst is when they actually interview you. Then 2 weeks later the advertisement is put up again.
> 
> Some companies are so freaking picky. They probably got 50-100 resumes. Then maybe interviewed 5 people. But didn't like any of them....


Yeah, only ever had that happen once, earlier today as a matter of fact, it's unfortunate


----------



## Pongowaffle

The sexual harassment guy looks like he got fired. A few of the asian girls he is popular with send him good-bye wishes. Some like to hang out with him on the side. It is weird. The girl who filed the harassment claim on him are close and friends to couple of these girls. It makes no sense. But the rest of the people do not like him because of that. Good riddance.



komorikun said:


> Just throw it in the trash, man. I did that a couple times cause we don't have much space in the upstairs fridge. All these cocksuckers put huge bags in the fridge. People buy takeout from the place next-door (styrofoam box). There was some fried chicken sitting there for a week, so I threw it out.


I did not. But another coworker shouted it out in front of everyone about the sandwich. It mysteriously disappeared today lol. Now someone brought a brick of cheddar cheese with the wrapper left opened. That **** is going to mold in a day or two fast lol.

Styrofoam boxes are illegal where I am. All takeout boxes are paper containers. I assume that is worse in storing food in keeping them fresh.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I have incredibly nice coworkers.


----------



## tea111red

Confidence is really poor.


----------



## komorikun

Ewwwww. I'm pretty sure that ominous looking white liquid I've been seeing in the work fridge is human breast milk.


----------



## AllGlad

So we have a world cup pool going on in my office. I kinda don't want to let others know what my picks are (im kinda competitive about it...). Anyways my manager proceeded to give me a small talk about how I shouldn't take things so serious and lighten up or something to that degree and how I would be happier in my life if I was able to let things go a little... I looked at him and told him that I would even happier if I won the pool... and he goes alright, smiles and walks away..


----------



## Kevin001

At least Friday will be ok since I go in 30mins later.



komorikun said:


> Ewwwww. I'm pretty sure that ominous looking white liquid I've been seeing in the work fridge is human breast milk.


We have a lactation "station" at my work. Just found that out lol weird.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I think she hid it on purpose. Hid it underneath baggy jackets. Her 2nd kid. I've seen her first kid. Kind of ugly little Asian boy.
> 
> The lesbian was already pretty fat pre-pregnancy, so now she just looks more rotund.


this read like a passage from a book. Love it.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Hopefully when herb is legal I can acquire a job elsewhere & relocate for it


I want to relocate and not be seen as a filthy criminal



Canadian Brotha said:


> It's depressing when you apply for jobs & then see new ads for the same positions a week later


Are they from recruiter firms?



komorikun said:


> Some companies are so freaking picky. They probably got 50-100 resumes.


I think it's more like 200. Depends on the job I guess but.... people want jobs.

------

My manager is a well-meaning dolt. I hate these kinda people. Pick one! Be _well-meaning_ or be a _dolt_. Don't give me all these mixed feelings!

Just _weird _things. Like mentioning that with next performance review, we'll "go over my goals". My manager hasn't set any goals for me.:clap


----------



## tea111red

Nervous about contacting these people. Afraid of rejection.


----------



## tea111red

There are jobs I have an interest in doing, but my poor confidence prevents me from pursuing them. 

It's frustrating because I would like to move on (or up) from the job I've been doing.

Wish stuff could be resolved.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Nervous about contacting these people. Afraid of rejection.


I'm there with poms poms saying go tea, go tea, you can do it. 

Without making a step forward, you'll never figure out if those jobs are for you or not.

Confidence comes from overriding that false fear and trying it.

Breathe in, out fully to help feel less anxious and give it a go. 

In addition, make sure you are prepared. Do your reasearch on common interview questions. Your fear probably comes from not being prepared.


----------



## Kevin001

Some guy was choking his girl and has a gun on him......on a side note this lady who has such a great vibe to her told me I'm the nicest person here and she enjoys seeing me. I think she is married though :stu


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Absolutly, no one here likes me. I can just feel it. I really need to get my sh*t together and get a better job.


----------



## komorikun

My coworker just peeled a hard boiled egg at her desk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My coworker just peeled a hard boiled egg at her desk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Does it smell like a fart?

Every time my dad makes boiled eggs my mom asks who farted. :lol


----------



## Ai

It kind of amuses me that almost every time I hand people their credit/debit cards back after swiping them, they thank me. Like, "hey, thanks for not blatantly stealing something I just handed you!"

Just one of those odd, knee-jerk social responses that people don't really seem to pay much mind to. lol



Kevin001 said:


> Some guy was choking his girl and has a gun on him......


Um...  what?


----------



## Kevin001

Ai said:


> Um...  what?


Yes domestic thing, could of gotten ugly but no one was shot and he got arrested .

Not the first time he's put his hands on her too :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Need to see how I'm going to change my daily routine since I go to work 15 and 35 mins later starting tomorrow hmm.


----------



## cmed

I swear these people wait until I want to go on vacation then they start coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Kevin001

Will have to catch rides to work the next couple of days.....meh.


----------



## MCHB

My day was like:


"Crawling under a deck to do overhead welds...wee...." *Rage and anger that nobody could see lol*


When that was done I started building a curtain hanger (The curtain is like 7 pieces of belting that works out to 4" thick lol) only to find out the holes in the ears needed to be machined after they drilled them to fit a bushing (So why was I told to build this?"). It was only tacked but I was annoyed lol.


I fit some bushings in the parts I could and then started building part of a wall only to discover that some jerkoff welded the C channels I needed for the underside of said wall to the floor plates! I was pissed...and amused at the same time lol. My god. They have part numbers written on them; do people not know the difference between 35 and 32? I think they're like "well that leaves us with 3...so the last digit probably don't matter because they both start with 3!"

I wanna get one of those super realistic foam larp hammers to keep in my toolbox so I can throw it at stupid people when the need arises!


----------



## AllGlad

One of my coworkers agreed to be a reference for me...
The HR person whom I have been communicating with asked me to give the emails for the references...


I gave my coworker's work email... and I have thoughts that maybe my company may in someways be monitoring them... yikes!


----------



## Kevin001

It was packed tonight phew.


----------



## cubsfandave

Today was the first day I went on my own and did a route for my delivery job. It went really well! Was very confident and between base pay and tips I made 21 dollars an hour! Day 2 tomorrow!


----------



## Shy Ostrich

2 months left of probation.....


----------



## Kevin001

I wasn't sharp tonight ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I'm avoiding even the thought of a promotion because I don't have nice clothes and don't know how to dress well.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> One of my coworkers (middle-aged, fat, mixed race lady that has been working there for 14 years) is always complaining about the new guy (late 20s black guy from the South) that was hired. She talks about him after he leaves for the day with this other lady who sits behind me. So I overhear the conversation.
> 
> She trained him but he seems to be slow and not put together. He doesn't ask many questions. Even if he doesn't understand what she said, he won't stop and ask her what she means. He takes notes but then loses the notes. He has a really deep voice but sort of mumbles. Unfortunately a major component of his job involves answering the phone.
> 
> Then again, I have a feeling that she has a history of not being happy with the new hires. I remember she used to complain about the previous person she trained, though apparently the previous lady was much better than this guy.


Overheard more stuff today. Apparently he doesn't know how to write cursive, not even a proper signature.

I think him and the white girl who speaks with a black accent are banging.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Overheard more stuff today. Apparently he doesn't know how to write cursive, not even a proper signature.
> 
> I think him and the white girl who speaks with a black accent are banging.


I love your candid observations  keeps me coming back to this thread for updates. Same with the colorful people in your apartment complex.


----------



## Kevin001

2 people fell out tonight, had to call ems.


----------



## Kevin001

Check is a little shorter than its supposed to be ugh. Kinda my fault though.


----------



## war

Something is bothering me.. I just started a new job and during group conversations no one makes eye contact with me. I pay attention to every time a higher up comes and talks to my group, but every time they only look at the other people in my group. They purposely skip over me.. wtf .. it bothers me... like what's the reason...


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Overheard more stuff today. Apparently he doesn't know how to write cursive, not even a proper signature.
> 
> I think him and the white girl who speaks with a black accent are banging.


Nobody knows how to write cursive anymore. It's dying. I prefer cursive to print, but if I'm writing something anyone else has to read I have to write in cursive.


----------



## AllGlad

One of my references has been MIA, so the hiring manager has asked me to contact him... I gave her his number and email... said he hasn't replied from friday, i guessing that the email I gave was old or that the email was blocked...


I'm not sure why I have to be the one to chase this reference... she could give him a call and leave a voice mail...


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Nobody knows how to write cursive anymore. It's dying. I prefer cursive to print, but if I'm writing something anyone else has to read I have to write in cursive.


But don't you still need to know enough cursive to sign your own name?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> But don't you still need to know enough cursive to sign your own name?


Its a scribble these days.


----------



## mt moyt

i freaking hate people who use the word asap when its not needed. my boss loves using it. he also loves setting tight deadlines for no reason idk whats wrong with him. 

he even said he wanted us to 'feel the urgency' of the work lmao. i really can't stand it lol

i have no urgency whatsoever, i am really really good at diminishing the urgency of work in my head

(yeah im a terrible employee)


----------



## 0589471

suddenly remembered the time the French IT manager was going on a rant how this country is going downhill and it's only a matter of time before war hits our soil. He said he's been planning to leave but that he felt even sorrier for me. I asked him why and he said "Because you're a woman, the soldiers will surely rape you".

How TF do you reply to that??

I mean morbidly, if you are going to think about it, it's a possibility. My grandmother talked about how terrible the Russian soldiers were during war time but damn. I just sat there stupidly as he left the room. I was never quite comfortable around that guy after that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> suddenly remembered the time the French IT manager was going on a rant how this country is going downhill and it's only a matter of time before war hits our soil. He said he's been planning to leave but that he felt even sorrier for me. I asked him why and he said "Because you're a woman, the soldiers will surely rape you".
> 
> How TF do you reply to that??
> 
> I mean morbidly, if you are going to think about it, it's a possibility. My grandmother talked about how terrible the Russian soldiers were during war time but damn. I just sat there stupidly as he left the room. I was never quite comfortable around that guy after that.


That is so weird, lol.


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That is so weird, lol.


He was a very weird guy, always had crazy stories and paranoias. Also very touchy.


----------



## Slacker

Hate when I can't sleep... I am switching from first to second shift after today. Once there I will be on my own (no pressure). I also have an interview after work today for a slightly better job. I know it's business and no one really cares in the end but I still will feel bad to switch to another job after just finishing my certifications for this one. 

I really wasn't feeling crazy nervous about all this but tell that to my body... can't sleep... argh!


----------



## SofaKing

Ick...can you say "projectiion"?

You're safer now that he's gone. I hope he's gone, anyway.


A Toxic Butterfly said:


> suddenly remembered the time the French IT manager was going on a rant how this country is going downhill and it's only a matter of time before war hits our soil. He said he's been planning to leave but that he felt even sorrier for me. I asked him why and he said "Because you're a woman, the soldiers will surely rape you".
> 
> How TF do you reply to that??
> 
> I mean morbidly, if you are going to think about it, it's a possibility. My grandmother talked about how terrible the Russian soldiers were during war time but damn. I just sat there stupidly as he left the room. I was never quite comfortable around that guy after that.


----------



## 0589471

SofaKing said:


> Ick...can you say "projectiion"?
> 
> You're safer now that he's gone. I hope he's gone, anyway.


Yeah he got into an argument with the CEO and he was dismissed. I'm surprised he'd been with the company as long as he had.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> suddenly remembered the time the French IT manager was going on a rant how this country is going downhill and it's only a matter of time before war hits our soil. He said he's been planning to leave but that he felt even sorrier for me. I asked him why and he said "Because you're a woman, the soldiers will surely rape you".
> 
> How TF do you reply to that??
> 
> I mean morbidly, if you are going to think about it, it's a possibility. My grandmother talked about how terrible the Russian soldiers were during war time but damn. I just sat there stupidly as he left the room. I was never quite comfortable around that guy after that.


If listen to German soldiers from ww2, they said the same about the Russian soldiers -






They say war has it's own laws.


----------



## firestar

Kevin001 said:


> Its a scribble these days.


Agreed. I'm sure you could get by with writing the first letter and then scribbling the rest.

I've never understood the point of using a signature, anyway. Is it really going to hold up in court? Do they catch fraud using signatures that don't match? Sometimes my signatures don't match, so how can they know if it was me or someone else?


----------



## Kevin001

firestar said:


> Agreed. I'm sure you could get by with writing the first letter and then scribbling the rest.
> 
> I've never understood the point of using a signature, anyway. Is it really going to hold up in court? Do they catch fraud using signatures that don't match? Sometimes my signatures don't match, so how can they know if it was me or someone else?


Even a scribble has a uniqueness to it that can be tracked and analyzed.


----------



## MCHB

ROFL! It's only appropriate that I get to do a CWB weld test on my Birthday...which happens to fall on a Friday this year.


Or to put it another way someone born on a Friday the 13th that passionately hates the mindless act of dispensing metal has to do t̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶r̶e̶a̶t̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶a̶d̶i̶a̶n̶ ̶m̶o̶n̶e̶y̶g̶r̶a̶b̶ a cwb welding test on his birthday which just happens to fall on a Friday this year.


*sigh*


...I'll take the high voltage power pole please...one of those large trussed ones will do nicely. 



Thanks!


----------



## MCHB

Also I have awesome co-workers. Down south everyone was back-stabby but up here my god! It's awesome!


----------



## cubsfandave

I am under a 90 day review for my new driving job. So far everything has gone well and today I even delivered in downtown Milwaukee, which felt good. Problem is eventually I will have to deliver to businesses in downtown Chicago in order to be kept on. As confident as I am now, one mistake in Chicago and you can do a lot of damage to the truck or just piss off a lot of people. Not sure how this will turn out. I wish I could be more happy, but I feel like it's still a long shot


----------



## komorikun

The lady who peels her eggs at her desk, the one who sits next to me, was really going to town with chopping up paper today. Normally she only does it a few times per day for a few seconds at a time and rips up the paper with her hands. Horrible noise. 

At least today she was doing it with scissors which isn't nearly as bad noise wise. But god dam, I thought she was making some complicated arts and crafts project. She was cutting a huge stack of paper into little tiny pieces for hours. 

Very weird hobby.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m exhausted, 8 hours is a long shift after being a hermit for a year


----------



## cryptidsupreme

"why do my nipples get hard when i sneeze"


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm exhausted, 8 hours is a long shift after being a hermit for a year


Where do you work now? Congrats on working again


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Where do you work now? Congrats on working again


Same ****, different store. What's your poison? Might could have da hook up on dat! lol


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Same ****, different store. What's your poison? Might could have da hook up on dat! lol


Oh another store? Liquor store? I don't work at a store anymore but its rough at any job.


----------



## Slacker

Switched from day shift to swing shift in the middle of the week. Having zero luck changing sleep schedule, not sure how I'm functioning right now. Still one day of OT left hopefully I can make it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Oh another store? Liquor store? I don't work at a store anymore but its rough at any job.


 Yeah, another liquor store


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yeah, another liquor store


For some reason I thought you worked at a bar before.


----------



## AussiePea

Will find out this week if I got the job, will be a career defining moment if I do, fingers crossed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> For some reason I thought you worked at a bar before.


With my social skills I'd get crucified nightly working in a bar...


----------



## cubsfandave

Anyone work on Sunday's? Going in soon... not that it matters what day it is in my life.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm able to take 2 days off when my family leaves for a week in August.


----------



## cubsfandave

Actually had a conversation with another driver as we left the building to go home. Thats a first


----------



## Kevin001

Not happy with myself got to do better.


----------



## AllToAll

I wonder how long I can go without doing anything before my supervisor notices...


----------



## cmed

That list of 100+ unreviewed transactions in Quickbooks that I've been putting off for the past couple of weeks isn't getting any smaller.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t understand such discrepancies, how is it possible to be over so much every shift?


----------



## Kevin001

It was busy tonight phew.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to try for another day for my PTO hmm


----------



## introvert33

Kevin001 said:


> firestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I'm sure you could get by with writing the first letter and then scribbling the rest.
> 
> I've never understood the point of using a signature, anyway. Is it really going to hold up in court? Do they catch fraud using signatures that don't match? Sometimes my signatures don't match, so how can they know if it was me or someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Even a scribble has a uniqueness to it that can be tracked and analyzed.
Click to expand...

That's one of the weird things about my new place, when they do an electronic signature instead of a scanned image of their signature they just use the old /s/ italic of the name. Like I don't think that's gonna fly if anyone ever gave a **** about service, but whatever we still get our responses.


----------



## Kevin001

It was packed tonight....made the night go by fast though.


----------



## cmed

"Hey make a logo for me plzzzzzz I'm famous on Instagram I can give you lots of exposure!!" 

So I check his page and he literally has 24 followers.


----------



## Evo1114

Day one of the work week done and I'm already halfway to my 40 hours for the week. Guess they'll have to deal with paying me some overtime this week...just one week after I was told to really make more effort to not have so much overtime (although I guess this is a holiday week, which means no overtime I think).


----------



## Kevin001

Really hope I'll have enough PTO for one more off day that week.


----------



## coeur_brise

7 hours of sleep is not enough. Who invented mornings anyway. What alien life form loves waking up 6 a.m??!?! (I know, I know: they're extremely productive people) but my initial respond is to think "Why, you're, you're crazy...all of you! This isn't real! Get away from me! Ahhhhhhhhhh *runs off into the bright rising sun*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Work weeks should be 4 days & no shift should exceed 6 hours...would be nice in an ideal world


----------



## MCHB

I work a rotating shift; 3 weeks of days and 2 weeks of nights. Everytime I switch back to days I get like no sleep the night before the first shift of said rotation.


I need a coffee IV...stat!


----------



## mt moyt

i really really dont want to go in tomorrow, its already 10pm ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slacker

Job I originally wanted and applied for 5 months ago called back. Went to interview and they offered it to me. Better pay/work enviornment/benefits/everything vs job I Just started 6 weeks ago.

So today I have to go and tell them I'm putting in my 2 week notice. Right after I just finished getting certified... oops.
Wonder how that will go.


----------



## Kevin001

I still need to find more options.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I found out that all my coworkers are being paid more than me even though I'm more experienced than some of them and I do more work than all of them. I can tell I'm just being taken advantage of as usual.

I'm so tired of being sh*t on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gonna be a long *** night


----------



## mt moyt

next 2 weeks are going to be so painful oh my days


----------



## Canadian Brotha

First cash out where my over/under was reasonable


----------



## Kevin001

We get free food so meh :stu


----------



## nubly

I don't think I'll be working for this place by the end of the year. I hate how they handle holidays. We get that day off but we have to make up the hours and if we work on that holiday, it's an automatic termination. I'm surprised the turnover isn't bigger.


----------



## cubsfandave

Since I get Tuesday and Wednesday off, tomorrow is the start of my week. Kind of dreading it. I do nothing at home and work is....... well work. I don't care about the money... I don't really give a **** about anything


----------



## SofaKing

Despite decent pay, my work isn't fulfilling and is sucking any remaining will to live from me.

I have to change something before something worse happens.


----------



## cubsfandave

SofaKing said:


> Despite decent pay, my work isn't fulfilling and is sucking any remaining will to live from me.
> 
> I have to change something before something worse happens.


Are you searching for a new job?


----------



## SofaKing

cubsfandave said:


> Are you searching for a new job?


Possibly, but will probably retire initially until something floats my boat.

If I could find a transient job with a company with locations across the country so I can RV and work from different places, that'd be ideal.

Uber/Lyft from wherever I land feels like an option too.

Working at a Walmart where I can also park an RV sounds good too. Maybe a night stocker so I can hike during the day.


----------



## mt moyt

^ made me think of a potential job scope:

Mobile chain worker wanted. Work at any store of our chain you like! come in whenever you like and leave whenever. Punch in and out so there is a record. Minimum 3 hours. 
Quota will be given per hour, which must be hit or pay will be deducted as we see fit.


----------



## SofaKing

I like it!


mt moyt said:


> ^ made me think of a potential job scope:
> 
> Mobile chain worker wanted. Work at any store of our chain you like! come in whenever you like and leave whenever. Punch in and out so there is a record. Minimum 3 hours.
> Quota will be given per hour, which must be hit or pay will be deducted as we see fit.


----------



## Kevin001

I dropped the ball tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gonna be exhausted


----------



## Kevin001

Can't believe I've been working here for 2yrs. Never ever thought I could hold a job that long especially full time.


----------



## cubsfandave

Money, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Money, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again, why'all

Money, huh, good god
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing, listen to me
Oh, work, I despise


----------



## MCHB

Passed another hearing test...which is amazing because in the shop when talking to someone more than 2' away I can barely hear what they're saying so I just nod and say (in a very minion fashion) "WHAAAAAT?" a lot lol.


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Can't believe I've been working here for 2yrs. Never ever thought I could hold a job that long especially full time.


Congrats! :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apparently I’m doing good at work, just need new clothes & a haircut


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> Congrats! :grin2:


Thanks...definitely a miracle.


----------



## Kevin001

The power went out so many times.


----------



## coeur_brise

Oh. I have never been and don't ever want to be a morning person. I feel like I'm 90 even trying to get up. Goodbye sleep, I'll miss you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s not so hard to keep that room organized guys


----------



## MCHB

coeur_brise said:


> Oh. I have never been and don't ever want to be a morning person. I feel like I'm 90 even trying to get up. Goodbye sleep, I'll miss you.


Tell me about it! I work a shift rotation that's three weeks of days (6-2:30 Monday-Friday) and two weeks of nights (2:45-1:15 Monday-Thursday). Coffee is my friend! :grin2:


----------



## introvert33

RelinquishedHell said:


> I found out that all my coworkers are being paid more than me even though I'm more experienced than some of them and I do more work than all of them. I can tell I'm just being taken advantage of as usual.
> 
> I'm so tired of being sh*t on.


That sucks. What type of work? It is a good time to look for work if you want to get a pay raise that way.


----------



## Shy Ostrich

I think my manager dislikes me.


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like I actually am getting more PTO now....like a little over 5hrs every 2wks!


----------



## komorikun

People always say that childless people are selfish but I think it's the opposite. That pregnant Asian coworker, I recall was quite resentful that she had extra work dumped on her when the Russian coworker (she was having a 2nd kid) I replaced quit. She said that she couldn't do overtime since she had a kid. But now she is doing the exact same thing. Going on maternity leave for a few months, so her work will be dumped on all us. She's also one of the people who puts an enormous bag in the work refrigerator, taking up all the limited space.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I finally quantified my financial contributions to my department. Turns out that one of my functions (optimizing free trade agreements) had a net positive effect... the money I saved the company for 2018 Q2 is 40% more than what they paid me in gross salary for the same quarter. So at least they didn't lose anything by hiring me :lol

Edit: Q2, not Q3.


----------



## 0589471

leaf in the wind said:


> I finally quantified my financial contributions to my department. Turns out that one of my functions (optimizing free trade agreements) had a net positive effect... the money I saved the company for 2018 Q3 is 40% more than what they paid me in gross salary for the same quarter. So at least they didn't lose anything by hiring me


:squeeze that's awesome! Take pride in that accomplishment


----------



## cubsfandave

I already feel like quitting my new delivery job. It's another job where I'm isolated, besides 15 or 16 stupid fake small talk conversations with customers, and I really don't enjoy the job. The best part of the day is when I deliver to someone who has a dog. The money is good, but eventually I will have to drive in downtown Chicago.  I have to stay for another month and a half for dental insurance reasons (need a lot of work done) but after that I'm not sure what to do. Maybe a job involving animals would be good, but the pay probably sucks.


----------



## nubly

The next three weeks are going to be rough. They kept on offering more and more over time so I took the max, 60 hours. I'll be working 12 hour days for the next three weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tonight’s shift is gonna drag


----------



## flykiwi

I'm sorry please forgive me for always having panic attacks around you. I'm sorry I'm such a pathetic employee. I hope this can all blow over. I just need this job until after August


----------



## SofaKing

I think being a bartender could be fun...though...I'd have to find a real dive bar that doesn't get overly crowded or loud. Ok...maybe it's a bad idea.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

How the **** do they manage & account for shrink with a storage & count procedure like that?


----------



## AllGlad

Today was my last day at my now old job... I thought I would be more sad to leave but it just feels like I'm not really gone because I have agreed to finish a couple of projects... but still 3 decent years...


----------



## cubsfandave

Welp, I quit my job. While the money was good, having an isolating delivery job does nothing to help my loneliness and eventually i'll have to deliver in downtown Chicago which will be a pain in the ***. I'm done with driving jobs. I'm probably gonna look for a job that involves animals or something. Frankly i don't give a damn about money at this point. I live at home and have no friends. Money won't get me out of this big black hole.


----------



## Crisigv

Interview 1 of 3 done for today. 2 to go and 3 more tomorrow. I'm gonna get good at this, lol. It's nice being on the other side and seeing them nervous.


----------



## SofaKing

Congratulations on such a big step!


Crisigv said:


> Interview 1 of 3 done for today. 2 to go and 3 more tomorrow. I'm gonna get good at this, lol. It's nice being on the other side and seeing them nervous.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Congratulations on such a big step!


Thanks!  I'm really proud of myself. It's funny how we can overcome some parts of our SA, and not others. And yet, they both seem so simple.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The ridiculously low unemployment rates these days are really giving people don't-give-a-fck attitudes. People show up to the office in short-shorts or see-through tops with their bras showing.

I like it.


----------



## AllGlad

Crisigv said:


> Interview 1 of 3 done for today. 2 to go and 3 more tomorrow. I'm gonna get good at this, lol. It's nice being on the other side and seeing them nervous.


It might one of those, they are more afraid of you than you are of them... And if you felt uncomfortable with one interviewee... just don't hire that person


----------



## AllGlad

Started my new job, HR lady had me meet 100 new people around office... I became socially exhausted...


----------



## Crisigv

AllGlad said:


> It might one of those, they are more afraid of you than you are of them... And if you felt uncomfortable with one interviewee... just don't hire that person


Exactly, but I think they went well. There was one girl I think would fit in well.


----------



## Kevin001

Had to take care of this guy with dementia tonight.....it was funny but he was a cool old guy .


----------



## Crisigv

First interview cancelled via text message to our store number. But wants to reschedule. Not sure if that will be good enough communication for my manager. I'll have to ask her if we even bother rescheduling.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> First interview cancelled via text message to our store number. But wants to reschedule. Not sure if that will be good enough communication for my manager. I'll have to ask her if we even bother rescheduling.


I wouldn't. Pretty rude and unprofessional.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I wouldn't. Pretty rude and unprofessional.


He did end up calling us directly after realizing what he did, but that was when his interview was supposed to happen. Regardless, I emailed my boss, so it's up to her. I'll see her tomorrow. The other two went well.


----------



## MCHB

Spent the entire day beating on my shaft(s)!:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Stomach was killing me tonight ugh


----------



## komorikun

Yesterday, I went to ask a question of the moody male coworker. Generally just try to send him emails since he can be unpleasant. He was polite this time but man, he stinks. Like a combination of bad breath and nasty body spray.


----------



## mt moyt

coworkers getting colder as they are about to leave, sigh. they really do take my silence personally but i think i would too if I were in their place


----------



## SofaKing

Here I am again...unable to find the energy to work despite having many pressing deadlines. I don't know how much more of this I can take. Last week, I kept taking PTO when I couldn't bring myself to work...and I can take more, but that's not solving anything. I wish I had something else in this life more worthy to spend my energy on so that work is just a way to make money. Since I hate my job, I hate myself since it's all I have. Hobbies aren't enough to make up for it.


----------



## AussiePea

I wish Tapatalk would stop showing the preview pic of this thread as someone's foot and sock.


----------



## AussiePea

I wish Tapatalk would stop showing the preview pic of this thread as someone's foot and sock.


----------



## MCHB

They finally gave me my card!


----------



## komorikun

Ugh. Ran into a coworker at the supermarket just now. She lives near work, just like I do so I guess it's to be expected. 

A couple weeks ago on a PTO day, I ran into another coworker (the stinky male one) while crossing a little bridge. Think he was headed to take a certain bus route. So weird running into coworkers on my day off.


----------



## MCHB

komorikun said:


> Ugh. Ran into a coworker at the supermarket just now. She lives near work, just like I do so I guess it's to be expected.
> 
> A couple weeks ago on a PTO day off, I ran into another coworker (the stinky male one) while crossing a little bridge. Think he was headed to take a certain bus route. So weird running into coworkers on my day off.


I ran into most of my foreman's at the beerstore lol.


----------



## jennay92

Thought of the day: "How can you NOT train me and expect me to do things I don't even know how to do?"

Another thought of the day: "Why does the girl I HAVE to share an office with hate me? She talks to everyone, but me."


----------



## 0589471

AussiePea said:


> I wish Tapatalk would stop showing the preview pic of this thread as someone's foot and sock.


I know!!! lol it should change soon since MCHB posted a picture. I'll purposely just post a random picture in a thread to get the preview pic to change.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Kevin001

Tripped on the stairs.....again. My anxiety ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Bringing that food to work will be anxiety provoking.


----------



## cubsfandave

Would love to start my own business............


----------



## komorikun

I just looked up the new person who is being hired to cover for the pregnant one while she is on maternity leave. It's another youngish married woman with only one kid. Not good..... She's likely to crap out another kid. 

Married women under age 40 with no kids or only 1 kid are very likely to get pregnant.


----------



## Kevin001

Guy threaten me tonight......mad at myself for not keeping my calm. Almost snapped.


----------



## mt moyt

its as silent as a morgue in here. the new intern must be thinking what the ****. oh my days im so not suited to work in an office. 

and i've already asked my question i thought of before coming in to work - did you watch the world cup final.

it is a struggle every single day


----------



## Crisigv

It's lonely


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Got last months paycheck cashed earlier tonight, so there is that at least.


----------



## MCHB

So many!









...never has there been so many Richard jokes in one picture lol.


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Guy threaten me tonight......mad at myself for not keeping my calm. Almost snapped.


You learned from it though, right? Keep on!


----------



## MCHB

komorikun said:


> I just looked up the new person who is being hired to cover for the pregnant one while she is on maternity leave. It's another youngish married woman with only one kid. Not good..... She's likely to crap out another kid.
> 
> Married women under age 40 with no kids or only 1 kid are very likely to get pregnant.


That's a farce, dude!


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> You learned from it though, right? Keep on!


Yeah


----------



## 8888

I hope some people take advantage of the sale I'm having.


----------



## Perkins

Pretty sure my co worker isn't too fond of me any more because I've been withdrawing a lot from him. I honestly sometimes wonder what he wants from me, or if he does at all. I'm a little afraid to talk to him. Mainly because I'm weird and messed up.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight wasn't that bad I guess


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker said gambling is a sin brought up Jesus whipping people...hmm.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Coworker said gambling is a sin brought up Jesus whipping people...hmm.


lol at the temple when he was mad at the Jews for capitalizing/monetizing a religious holiday? Interesting


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol at the temple when he was mad at the Jews for capitalizing/monetizing a religious holiday? Interesting


Yeah they weren't gambling more so extorting the poor people by forcing them to pay to exchange their money.


----------



## Kevin001

Head boss called....I didn't answer pretty sure they wanted me to come in or something.


----------



## SofaKing

I exit this world accomplishing little more than being a warm body in the workplace. Win.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about Jesus...yay


----------



## mt moyt

how awkward can i possibly get omg this is physically painful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slacker

About to finish first week at newest job. Am happy about the switch though really hate being the new guy yet again.

Last job stiffed me out of some money, have sent out complaints but know its fruitless. Glad to be out of there.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I'm bringing a cake to work tomorrow.


----------



## flykiwi

I wish customers weren't always so damn entitled. Like spoiled children. Like do you think I'm arguing with you because I want to?


----------



## trendyfool

I'm in this weird limbo of working part-time and making very little money but not having any ideas for jobs I'd rather be doing.


----------



## SofaKing

The end of July will be difficult. Our company's user conference is coming up. I have to attend receptions to mingle. I have 6 presentations I'm giving or sessions to co-facilitate. I don't mind the presentations, really, but I hate the cocktail party BS mingling and small-talk.

I'm glad I still have a suit and a sport coat that fit me. I really don't want to have to buy any more formal attire before I stop working. Maybe just keep a suit for funerals and stuff.


----------



## nubly

*******s welched on the overtime. They only have us one week and cancelled two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanDamMan

SofaKing said:


> The end of July will be difficult. Our company's user conference is coming up. I have to attend receptions to mingle. I have 6 presentations I'm giving or sessions to co-facilitate. I don't mind the presentations, really, but I hate the cocktail party *BS mingling and small-talk*.


Yeah. That is awful.

Speeches, easy. Small talk about someone's kids you've never met and could care less about. Painful.


----------



## komorikun

Some of the managers are so lazy and sloppy. There is this very fat blonde lady. Got to be close to 300 pounds. I was looking for a document on the drive to check something. Come to find out that she hasn't saved any of these particular documents in 2018 and 2017!! Very rarely emails me. She is rarely in the office. "Works" remotely most of the week. She lives in some big house with a pool way the hell out in the boondocks. Like 50 miles from our workplace which would be a 1-2 hour drive or more depending on the traffic.

I only figured out who she was because there is this one document that the managers are required to deliver *hard copies* to me, just once a year. So one time I see out of the corner of my eye this huge blonde mass dumping something into my inbox and scurrying off as quickly as possible.

Can't really blame being new and not knowing the requirements of the job. She's only been working there over* 10 years*.

Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants wants to get her fired. She ratted on the sloppy blonde lady a couple times and got her in trouble. But seems like long-timers like her almost never get fired.


----------



## AllGlad

At my new job.... and now I'm the quiet one ...


----------



## Kevin001

It was packed tonight had to throw off 2 people.


----------



## flykiwi

After August 10th I'm asking to transfer to another dept. Any of 5 different Dept's. Anyone will work. If they dont accept me, I'll give my 2 weeks notice.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if the HR lady at my company is gay and that's why there are so many gay people at my workplace. The percentage is unusually high, especially among the new hires. Not that I care but just wondering.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Always annoying when there’s nothing much to do but the person you’re working with is one of those that you have to keep busy


----------



## coeur_brise

nubly said:


> *******s welched on the overtime. They only have us one week and cancelled two.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sweet mother of OT milk...I thought not working 180 hours was a good thing? I kid.. I wish...


----------



## JerryAndSports

What's worse than working on a Sunday in the rain?


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> I wonder if the HR lady at my company is gay and that's why there are so many gay people at my workplace. The percentage is unusually high, especially among the new hires. Not that I care but just wondering.


How would you screen for that? The only way I can think of would be to hire people you know.


----------



## KotaBear96

In my last job a frequent thought was hoping I would get hit by a car on my way back to work.


----------



## Rollergirl6

The pay is brilliant, everything else around work is hell: gossip, fakeness and me holding up my breath all day


----------



## ShenzhenAlex

I'm finding my new teaching job difficult. We have a lot of training and there's no routine yet (I need routine!) and they get us to _endless_ extrovert activities (group work). I've worked hard on minimizing my SA over the past couple years but now find myself having involuntary panic attacks, sleep walking, crying, drinking and self-medicating. Hopefully once the routine is established I'll be OK.


----------



## firestar

ShenzhenAlex said:


> I'm finding my new teaching job difficult. We have a lot of training and there's no routine yet (I need routine!) and they get us to _endless_ extrovert activities (group work). I've worked hard on minimizing my SA over the past couple years but now find myself having involuntary panic attacks, sleep walking, crying, drinking and self-medicating. Hopefully once the routine is established I'll be OK.


Sorry to hear that. What are you teaching?


----------



## Crisigv

We finally hired someone for the keyholder position. Kinda nice that my boss went with the candidate that I liked the best too.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> We finally hired someone for the keyholder position. Kinda nice that my boss went with the candidate that I liked the best too.


You're assistant manager now right?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> You're assistant manager now right?


Yes, officially.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Yes, officially.


Look at you lol.


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> Look at you lol.


:lol


----------



## mt moyt

assistant to the regional.... just joking excuse me


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like we'll have another new hire Thursday...hmm.


----------



## 0589471

flykiwi said:


> I wish customers weren't always so damn entitled. Like spoiled children. Like do you think I'm arguing with you because I want to?


I honestly think some people live for berating customer service workers because the rest of their lives are just that awful, it's their only release. It's the only explanation i can think of for bursting into tears or screaming at the top of their lungs over something petty like a piece of cake or coffee (my old job).


----------



## MCHB

Sorter tops are character building!


----------



## AussiePea

Gone from working an avg of 10 hours a week to 2 jobs totally approx 50 hours. This will take some adjustment.


----------



## MCHB

Sorter tops turn people into alcoholics my gosh!


WTF is a 1/32?


It's a brunette CH that's what it is!


But noooooo...the powers that be think the tipples (that's what they're called) need to be within a blonde CH.


----------



## Slacker

Going from a company of thousands to one with less than 30 has been interesting. Definitely feel like a needed asset rather than just a number in the masses. Much less room for error though. 

Definitely a surprise to see the Boss in his nice dress shoes and slacks out there getting his hands dirty when needed. Makes me feel like I'm in the right place finally.


----------



## Flora20

Overworking myself at work and for what? everyone else just slacks off and gets all the thanks and recognition :/ wish I could find another job...


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm wonder where they'll put me tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

New guy is worried about earning the respect of the rest of us. I told him for me I give respect even when not shown it. My actions will never be based upon another's.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked to my new coworker today. She is a christian and seems like we are similar. Hmm might become friends never know.


----------



## Vip3r

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I honestly think some people live for berating customer service workers


I seen this twice while I was out today. Some guy started cursing at the cashier because he was tired of waiting. It amazes me what service workers deal with, they get treated like they are robots or slaves, it's disgusting.


----------



## komorikun

Some rich people are so stingy. One of my company's clients negotiated to not pay for any printing or office expense. All the other clients pay. These are people who live in homes worth $3-5 million.


----------



## Kevin001

Guy was yelling and threatening this lady....not cool with me. One thing that I won't stand for is a guy attacking a girl.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Guy was yelling and threatening this lady....not cool with me. One thing that I won't stand for is a guy attacking a girl.


so what did you do?


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> so what did you do?


Got my supervisors involved and just talked to him. The lady said she was fine and the guy said he would mind is business and leave it alone. He ended up leaving though.


----------



## Kevin001

Back when I was at my worst I dream of having a full time job making what I make now. I thought it would never happen now.....its like I'm barely getting by. Crazy. But am grateful to have a ok job.


----------



## SofaKing

I've lived for my career...mistake. I have no more energy for being marginalized despite showing outstanding performance. There is a glass ceiling that only the "in crowd" gets through, and I'm not that.

I'm tired of being simultaneously given what feels like empty praise to pacify me while never allowing me to reach the same potential as others. I don't know why, either. An aura? Bad personality? Bad breath?

Disrespected, disregarded, and pacified...at the end of my rope to provide and demonstrate more, this is what my life's legacy has become. What a sad investment.... do not make my mistake.

Career or job, it doesn't matter...make an income to be fulfilled in other ways. Because like the dreams to be a celebrity or a sports star, reaching the pinnacle in your profession is limited to very few. Don't bank your life's satisfaction on it like I did...or you'll be left a depressed, empty shell, who feels that all of it was for nothing and you'll be facing an empty existence.

Work for a living, don't live to work.


----------



## coeur_brise

Totally man...if I could or if I had a better passion, I'd do that in a heartbeat.

That said, all my human interactions tend to happen at work so anyway, there's this girl..guy..girl-guy who transitioned into a girl and is now a girl at work. I'm fairly certain, don't want to sound conceited but I swear she batted her eyes at me once because I was new..and shiny.
Anyway, last week was her first week technically as a woman so naturally, she uses the women's bathroom. Today, I was all in there alone and vain, totally vain until I try to walk out and suddenly she opens the door, frightening me a bit. I'm not sure whether I offended her by saying nothing or I should've been like "Girllll, u scared me! Oh my gahhhhh!" or whatever. You know, things that women do...like freak out and get excited, congratulate her on her identity.
Sigh. What does this even have to do with work. She is like, more happy to dress herself up than even I do and thas sad. I lost my womanhood somewhere. It's buried under lots of cobwebs.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I just wanna go home and embrace my bed


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight was ok, dragged a bit but meh.


----------



## SofaKing

I'll never get credit for the value I bring...that's reserved for the inner circle. I've become what I've always tried avoiding....just another warm body.


----------



## cmed

****ing preach.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom flipped out...need to find a ride to work.


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisor threw the keys to me and said drive this person home....I almost caught a heart attack....I was just thinking about Jesus the whole time and just told him I don't have a car and I haven't drove in awhile....he just got someone else to do it . Phew. 

Not sure how people will perceive me now but oh well.


----------



## Kevin001

Just got paid today....man I need more income coming in.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Thanks for standing up for her and intervening in the situation. I see strangers harassing others in public too, and most turn a blind eye, and I admire the few that won't be another onlooker who stands by.


The same with guys catcalling girls.....girls ignore them and try to walk away but some guys keep at it.....I remember one night this one lady was being harassed by a guy and she looked so scared. I told him to just leave her alone because she doesn't want to be bothered. He said he wouldn't stop talking to her but told him if she comes to me saying you're harassing her then you're out. She thanked me later saying he was asking her to come up to his hotel room. But he also apologized to her later on lol.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> I noticed that some men won't intervene or speak up when they witness other men harassing women cause it's seen and considered as normal behavior to them.


We live in a fallen world unfortunately.


----------



## Kevin001

I think my ear piece is giving me issues. Ear been bothering me.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked to my coworker all night about the bible and christian stuff lol. We talked about marriage, kids, etc. It was nice .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So dead here with it being a long weekend, the weather being mediocre, & loads of people off camping


----------



## Kevin001

At least I won't be outside today phew.


----------



## VanDamMan

Everyone is just faking it till they make it. No one, not even the CEO, really has an idea of what they're doing.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I'm sore as hell and annoyed so I pray nobody starts **** with me tomorrow at work


----------



## Kevin001

Had to put out a small fire today...some waitress dumped an ashtray in a trashcan and paper got on fire.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Had to put out a small fire today...some waitress dumped an ashtray in a trashcan and paper got on fire.


Smoking is allowed inside the casino?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Smoking is allowed inside the casino?


Ofc lol. Every casino around here every floor is smoking. I always look at out of town guests crazy when they ask if they can smoke or which floor is smoking lol.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Ofc lol. Every casino around here every floor is smoking. I always look at out of town guests crazy when they ask if they can smoke or which floor is smoking lol.


I don't think I've been to any public place in the US that allows smoking inside. I remember when I moved to Japan 1996 and was shocked by all the cigarette smoke inside coffee shops, bars, and restaurants (smoking and nonsmoking sections). I was coming from California, but still.

My college campus didn't allow smoking on campus, even outside. So you'd see all these smokers all along the perimeter of the campus. Like little smoking gargoyles.


----------



## 0589471

VanDamMan said:


> Everyone is just faking it till they make it. No one, not even the CEO, really has an idea of what they're doing.


You know there's a lot of truth to that. It's been that way in every job I can recall. I was in a corporate position for a big company doing accounting in the same offices where our CEO and CFO were.

They never knew what they were doing and worked very hard at convincing the rest of us they did. They stole every good idea like it was their own and made up a lot of things that sounded good in their heads but were impossible and demanded it anyway. Absolutely no communication. Everyone pretty much made it up as they went along. It was the most jumbled up crap storm I'd ever worked lol.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I don't think I've been to any public place in the US that allows smoking inside. I remember when I moved to Japan 1996 and was shocked by all the cigarette smoke inside coffee shops, bars, and restaurants (smoking and nonsmoking sections). I was coming from California, but still.
> 
> My college campus didn't allow smoking on campus, even outside. So you'd see all these smokers all along the perimeter of the campus. Like little smoking gargoyles.


Our restaurants and places for people under 21 are smoke free .


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker told me at her last job they weren't allowed to talk about God. I talk about God all the time, I'm not forcing it on other people if others hear me talking about stuff oh well. I won't be ashamed of my faith or stop talking about Jesus .


----------



## leaf in the wind

Kevin001 said:


> Coworker told me at her last job they weren't allowed to talk about God. I talk about God all the time, I'm not forcing it on other people if others hear me talking about stuff oh well. I won't be ashamed of my faith or stop talking about Jesus .


You're the most pleasant, sweetest religious person I've encountered 

And I'm one of those kinds who typically avoid very religious people.


----------



## VanDamMan

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> You know there's a lot of truth to that. It's been that way in every job I can recall. I was in a corporate position for a big company doing accounting in the same offices where our CEO and CFO were.
> 
> They never knew what they were doing and worked very hard at convincing the rest of us they did. They stole every good idea like it was their own and made up a lot of things that sounded good in their heads but were impossible and demanded it anyway. Absolutely no communication. Everyone pretty much made it up as they went along. It was the most jumbled up crap storm I'd ever worked lol.


It feels like B-grade comedy movie that captains of industry are all stumbling around guessing and copying each other, hoping someone else has the answer. Not all. But most.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> You're the most pleasant, sweetest religious person I've encountered
> 
> And I'm one of those kinds who typically avoid very religious people.


Haha thanks. I don't see myself as "religious" though. I just follow Jesus not a set of rules per se. Don't judge the christian working at a bar or the christian who swears a little. We are all different and come from different walks of life. My story might not be their story. Everyone has their own spiritual walk to walk.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Kevin001 said:


> Haha thanks. I don't see myself as "religious" though. I just follow Jesus not a set of rules per se. Don't judge the christian working at a bar or the christian who swears a little. We are all different and come from different walks of life. My story might not be their story. Everyone has their own spiritual walk to walk.


I don't actually encounter many religious people. I define religious as "not atheist or not agnostic" and don't necessarily put all Christians or Islamists in their stereotypical boxes.

I'm a casual Buddhist in reality lol. I'll sometimes light incense and pray at a temple if I come across one, but I don't actively practice the religion. It's a mostly loving, peaceful philosophy more than a religion, so the secular/atheist side of me doesn't feel threatened.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> I don't actually encounter many religious people. I define religious as "not atheist or not agnostic" and don't necessarily put all Christians or Islamists in their stereotypical boxes.
> 
> I'm a casual Buddhist in reality lol. I'll sometimes light incense and pray at a temple if I come across one, but I don't actively practice the religion. It's a mostly loving, peaceful philosophy more than a religion, so the secular/atheist side of me doesn't feel threatened.


Gotcha


----------



## Kevin001

Learned how to dispatch a little.


----------



## mt moyt

the thing i dislike most about admin is how people dont pick up their phones. then i have to remember to call them back. i get all these little things piling up and its a real pain

also starting to realise that its not worth it to be nice to people. they will take advantage. Got so many people dodging calls to delay having to pay. got to be upfront from the start, and demand the money!!

oh well gonna quit soon admin is really not my thing.


----------



## Kevin001

The next few days won't be so hot, good thing if I'm outside.


----------



## Kevin001

Mandatory training on the 20th....eek will have to uber there.


----------



## MCHB

Whenever I'm on days and head into the lunch room first thing in the morning for the daily safety meeting there's this old bugger that sits at the end of the table, looks at me and starts giggling. I said to him today, "You're always so giggly in the morning!" He replied "I like how you game the system!" (referring to my sideburns; technically not a beard lol) Every day at like 5:50am. He looks at me and giggles and has some strangely amusing comment about my facial hair! All I can do is laugh lol.


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Ofc lol. Every casino around here every floor is smoking. I always look at out of town guests crazy when they ask if they can smoke or which floor is smoking lol.


I work in a shop and the best thing to happen a few months ago was the banning of smoking in the shop. Cigarette smoke I had no problem with but my god cheap cigar smoke? :serious:


----------



## komorikun

Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants was training the new girl yesterday. I sit in a corner with a small bookcase up against the wall to my left. I'm in a big room with 14 people. So I was looking for a paper in one of my big piles and turned my chair towards the bookcase. All of sudden, Ms. Smartypants asks me, "Are you okay, Komorikun?" I was like "what, why?" :shock :huh She was like "You were *staring at the wall*." :haha

So I explained I was rifling through my piles.


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> I work in a shop and the best thing to happen a few months ago was the banning of smoking in the shop. Cigarette smoke I had no problem with but my god cheap cigar smoke? :serious:


The worst lol.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Some of the managers are so lazy and sloppy. There is this very fat blonde lady. Got to be close to 300 pounds. *I was looking for a document on the drive to check something. Come to find out that she hasn't saved any of these particular documents in 2018 and 2017!! * Very rarely emails me. She is rarely in the office. "Works" remotely most of the week. She lives in some big house with a pool way the hell out in the boondocks. Like 50 miles from our workplace which would be a 1-2 hour drive or more depending on the traffic.
> 
> I only figured out who she was because there is this one document that the managers are required to deliver hard copies to me, just once a year. So one time I see out of the corner of my eye this huge blonde mass dumping something into my inbox and scurrying off as quickly as possible.
> 
> Can't really blame being new and not knowing the requirements of the job. She's only been working there over 10 years.
> 
> Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants wants to get her fired. She ratted on the sloppy blonde lady a couple times and got her in trouble. But seems like long-timers like her almost never get fired.


I was wrong. She did save the 2017 documents. I just didn't see them initially because she scanned them all into one big PDF without the normal labeling. So lazy. Apparently that was some sort of passive-aggressive move she did after Smartypants ratted on her last year.

I emailed her 3 weeks ago to ask her to scan and upload the *2018 *documents. I decided to give her some time to scan the stuff. Nothing. And no replies to my emails. Probably too busy eating bonbons to answer emails. So today I ratted her out to my department's head. She just gets a mild scolding. Probably will never be fired. The company rarely fires old-timers even if they are lazy and horrible at their job.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> I was wrong. She did save the 2017 documents. I just didn't see them initially because she scanned them all into one big PDF without the normal labeling. So lazy. Apparently that was some sort of passive-aggressive move she did after Smartypants ratted on her last year.
> 
> I emailed her 3 weeks ago to ask her to scan and upload the documents. I decided to give her some time to scan the stuff. Nothing. And no replies to my emails. Probably too busy eating bonbons to answer emails. So today I ratted her out to my department's head. She just gets a mild scolding. Probably will never be fired. The company rarely fires old-timers even if they are lazy and horrible at their job.


See I can't stand that. I was in charge of scanning and filing a lot of important medical and financial documents and I am super organized and OCD about making sure everything is labelled and easy to locate. I hated working with people who just threw everything together (esp big files like hundreds of pages) and take their time getting to it too. Unanswered emails is another irritation to me. I give people so many chances and then go to the dept head about it too.

I had an assistant who constantly made the same lazy mistakes. She would lose stubs and checks all the time and overlook her scans (documents would get skipped or go missing). she would throw away stubs with important financial info. I'd talked to her about it hundreds of times but she didn't care and kept doing it. I would tell the CFO and they'd just do what i did and tell her to pay attention. She later made a big mistake in QuickBooks losing thousands of dollars of records and was fired.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants was training the new girl yesterday. I sit in a corner with a small bookcase up against the wall to my left. I'm in a big room with 14 people. So I was looking for a paper in one of my big piles and turned my chair towards the bookcase. All of sudden, Ms. Smartypants asks me, "Are you okay, Komorikun?" I was like "what, why?" :shock :huh She was like "You were *staring at the wall*." :haha
> 
> So I explained I was rifling through my piles.


 I like how your name is still komorikun in your stories about real life. :lol


----------



## AskingAlexandria

I get those co workers that just say anything they want and talk **** about me when we are not around the boss. Just pisses me off. Bullying is real not just in schools, but also in the workplace.


----------



## Kevin001

Dreading that mandatory training coming up.


----------



## cmed

I started outsourcing some of my work to another designer last week and I was very impressed with how eager he was to get working on it right away and do a good job. It reminded me of how I was when I was first starting out.

I used to bend over backwards for everyone, but now that I'm at a point where I have more business coming through the door than I can virtually handle, I have very little patience for conditions that aren't exactly to my liking. Makes me wonder if I've become soft and complacent or if I'm just enjoying the benefits of what I've built. Probably a little of both.


----------



## Kevin001

Might regret agreeing to be a breaker for our dispatch. I still have some phone anxiety, plus that is a lot of pressure. What if the full time dispatcher calls out? I just wanted to break them out for 30mins tops. I guess its a facing my fears thing.....we'll see.


----------



## SofaKing

Well, I've just about had it. Yet another time that a longer tenured incompetent employee, but with inexplicable support of local management, is trying to throw a problem of their making over the wall.

I'm in the US and they are in India where the majority of our workforce is. As such, little likelihood anyone would ever side with me.

And...I'm tired of having the client take their frustrations out on me just because I'm the face of the domestic operations.

After I retire from here, if I ever take up a job again...it'll be one with the least amount of responsibilities and NONE that depend on anyone else's performance to factor into my ability to do my job.


----------



## AllGlad

3 hour meeting tomorrow... gonna fall asleep or do my best zombie impersonation...


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't train today...hmm weird.


----------



## Kevin001

Stomach was killing me tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

So not looking forward to Monday.


----------



## Ladybird1187

I hate to eat in front of people so I go to lunch super duper early and sit on my own.


----------



## Ekardy

Sometimes I feel like I’m Elliot in ‘Mr. Robot’.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Boss seems satisfied with how I do things which is great. Now just need to sort my wardrobe & get driving so I can do deliveries


----------



## nubly




----------



## Kevin001

Gotta find an outfit for tomorrow, I hope it goes well.


----------



## Ekardy

Trying to think up names for this game. And realized I might have to change the design -.-


----------



## Suchness

Ekardy said:


> Trying to think up names for this game. And realized I might have to change the design -.-


First rule of design is to come up with a name first and then build everything around it. Like T100, who knows what its going to be but whatever it is its going to be awesome.


----------



## Ekardy

Suchness said:


> First rule of design is to come up with a name first and then build everything around it. Like T100, who knows what its going to be but whatever it is its going to be awesome.


The problem is I had a title. For certain reasons I had to change it. Now that I'm changing the title, I find myself changing the character names and with that I find myself deleting chunks of the setting.


----------



## Chevy396

Ekardy said:


> The problem is I had a title. For certain reasons I had to change it. Now that I'm changing the title, I find myself changing the character names and with that I find myself deleting chunks of the setting.


Do you have a sort of generic world that can remain the same no matter the characters? I would try to design it so those are kept independent of each other, just in case you want to change anything again later.


----------



## Cascades

I find it a little odd that a customer who I'd never spoken to before, asked me a question about a product then the next sentence was something along the lines of "I'm getting married next year but she's shooting up heroin and snorting coke", then asked me advice on what to do. Err. He probably doesn't have anyone else to talk to but I just found it odd and within 5 minutes I heard his life story. What an odd conversation but definitely not the first.


----------



## Red2N

I spoke to some guy on the phone today who I met a while back through a 'dating' site. He's still an author and professor at this university it seems, but now he's married! Maybe he was married at the time too...who knows. Fortunately, he had no idea he was talking to me. Smaaall small world.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I might be training today :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Cascades said:


> I find it a little odd that a customer who I'd never spoken to before, asked me a question about a product then the next sentence was something along the lines of "I'm getting married next year but she's shooting up heroin and snorting coke", then asked me advice on what to do. Err. He probably doesn't have anyone else to talk to but I just found it odd and within 5 minutes I heard his life story. What an odd conversation but definitely not the first.


Gotta love it lol


----------



## tea111red

I don't know how to write a good cover letter. 

.....


----------



## SofaKing

tea111red said:


> I don't know how to write a good cover letter.
> 
> .....


I rarely read them, tbh.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like the class got rescheduled for 2wks from now. Hope I don't have to attend because that means I'll be at work for 15hrs straight! I'm thinking about taking PTO just to go home around the class if so...idk.


----------



## komorikun

I'm exhausted after 5 weeks in a row working 5 days a week. Need more holidays in summer. Need more 3 day weekends. So I'm taking tomorrow off.


----------



## AussiePea

komorikun said:


> I'm exhausted after 5 weeks in a row working 5 days a week. Need more holidays in summer. Need more 3 day weekends. So I'm taking tomorrow off.


How many hours a day you working?


----------



## cmed

Had to move my site from shared hosting to a VPS. I had no idea how complicated that is when you have no clue what you're doing.

I could waste the next 2-3 days figuring it out and stressing myself out in the process, but sometimes it's better to just pay someone to do it for you.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> I'm exhausted after 5 weeks in a row working 5 days a week. Need more holidays in summer. Need more 3 day weekends. So I'm taking tomorrow off.


Working full time is exhausting.


----------



## komorikun

AussiePea said:


> How many hours a day you working?


It varies. They give us some leeway. Some people start at 7am and some start at 10am. Some days I work 7 hours and other days I work 9 depending on my mood. But since I'm hourly and not salary, it's 40 hours a week. If you are hourly and work over 40, then they have to pay you time and a half. Since the company doesn't want to pay that, you have to ask for permission to work overtime. I've never done overtime.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It varies. They give us some leeway. Some people start at 7am and some start at 10am. Some days I work 7 hours and other days I work 9 depending on my mood. But since I'm hourly and not salary, it's 40 hours a week. If you are hourly and work over 40, then they have to pay you time and a half. Since the company doesn't want to pay that, you have to ask for permission to work overtime. I've never done overtime.


 I used to work 12 hours a day 6 days a week in fast food. That sucked. No wonder I was almost crazy when I quit. 5 years of that. They always scheduled me when people called off because they knew I wouldn't quit.


----------



## Kevin001

Last day of work phew.......been a long week.


----------



## leaf in the wind

komorikun said:


> I'm exhausted after 5 weeks in a row working 5 days a week. Need more holidays in summer. Need more 3 day weekends. So I'm taking tomorrow off.


Agreed... I've just been working, commuting, and sleeping this entire summer, and have done little else. I'm barely functional by noon on Fridays. I have some scheduled PTO coming up for an extended Labour Day weekend, and another PTO late September.

There should be at least one long weekend every month... :b


----------



## Kevin001

This one lady with so much plastic surgery hugged me....meh.


----------



## MCHB

Shop is behind so we did 5 10's last week on days and doing 4 12's on Graveyards this week. Paid lunchbreak on 12's though!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That could’ve been so, so unbelievably bad...lucky for my nothing broke & I was able to fix the rack I hit


----------



## ShadowOne

my boss has a tendency to bully me. I'm overly passive and cover up insecurities with self depreciating humor, and he's overly outgoing/confident and i can tell his "joking around" just taps into that bully part of someones brain who has a tendency to feel better than other people. it feels good to people like them to feel better than other people, and it helps if you put people down so you can achieve that feeling without having to feel even better about yourself.

But whatever. I can deal with it. I just tend to shut down in these scenarios and just deep dive into the computer/programming side of things because i lose interest in talking to anyone when it happens. it takes effort for me to talk to people, and if you make it take even more effort, then i'm not going to do it/do the bare minimum "hi" "bye". just makes it difficult when these "normal" ****s always feel the need to talk to me


----------



## Korcari

I really need to get over talking on the phone. Part of my job is answering phones and I wait for someone else to pick it up every single time. Also, I hate people who answer the phone by asking "How are you?" in some way. You don't actually want an answer... not even a simple one. I don't know how to respond to that. ANYONE who asks that as a casual greeting is the bane of my existence. One guy in the plant asks that as I'm walking by like ??? I hate "good morning" just as much, but would that not suffice?


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight was dead.


----------



## Kevin001

Decent paycheck this week. Back up to 14hrs of PTO as well. Might take a couple of days in October.


----------



## Jackthedog

I saw an ad in the paper for an Aldi job fair in September for warehouse workers. 17 bucks an hour plus benefits, but only 25-30 hours. Anyone familiar with Aldi? Are their warehouses slave labor like Amazon?


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what to make of my coworker.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Interesting combination of things.....so many stereotypes all wrapped into one person.


 :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Exhausted been outside all night.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The older I get and the longer I'm in the working world... I realize people are lazy, incompetent, and the workplace is primarily fueled by ego and everyone else's personal agendas.


----------



## Kevin001

At least I won't be outside the next 2 days


----------



## MCHB

Learned how to wire photo-eyes yesterday!  



My favorite part was the stripper lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like there is tension between me and my coworker. Hmm.


----------



## komorikun

One of my coworkers asked if I could take care of their dog for the long weekend. It's a sweet little, tiny dog. Calm and quiet. I think I'd enjoy walking a dog.

At first I said I had to think about it (dogs aren't allowed in my apartment building and my stupid landlord is around on the weekends often) but then it became a decline. The dog would stink up my apartment, especially with the carpet. One time my sister and her dog stayed over for a couple days. Man, the place reeked of dog for several weeks afterwards and that apartment only had hardwood floor. I didn't let the dog on my bed and there was no soft furniture besides the bed (no sofa, no armchairs). And what happens if the dog pees on the carpet? I don't want to deal with all that cleanup. Dogs have way more accidents than cats do.


----------



## Kevin001

Guy came on the boat with just overalls on no shirt or nothing...sorry bro but gotta go. Side note this very attractive young lady came talk to me.


----------



## MCHB

Work has an older version of this thing and from what I hear the computer driving it is powerful enough to run solitare but not runescape lol. It's quite the thing to watch!


----------



## komorikun

It's funny how the owner of the company I work for chose the office location because it's very close to where he lives. It's really not a good location at all. It's not easy to get there by public transportation. Only downtown is easy to get to by public transportation. Anywhere else, you have to do a transfer. For example, I used to live 7 miles away from the office and it took me 50-70 minutes by bus to get there. 

It's not convenient for those that have cars either since if you live south of the area you have to go all the way through downtown which has horrific traffic jams during rush hour. 

So if getting there by bus or car is time consuming, you might think to live near the office. But it's one of the most expensive areas of the city. Lots of wealthy people live here. At first I thought the owner was wealthy from all the profits off of this company. But now I've come to the conclusion that he just comes from money. His parents were wealthy more than likely. He gives off that born wealthy vibe. Soft spoken, tall, and very thin.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> One of my coworkers asked if I could take care of their dog for the long weekend. It's a sweet little, tiny dog. Calm and quiet. I think I'd enjoy walking a dog.
> 
> At first I said I had to think about it (dogs aren't allowed in my apartment building and my stupid landlord is around on the weekends often) but then it became a decline. The dog would stink up my apartment, especially with the carpet. One time my sister and her dog stayed over for a couple days. Man, the place reeked of dog for several weeks afterwards and that apartment only had hardwood floor. I didn't let the dog on my bed and there was no soft furniture besides the bed (no sofa, no armchairs). And what happens if the dog pees on the carpet? I don't want to deal with all that cleanup. Dogs have way more accidents than cats do.


 Are you sure the dog scent wasn't just lingering in your nose?

That must have been one stinky dog.

I used to go around with my hands smelling of dog all the time because I could not see a dog anywhere without petting it. Most of them were outdoor dogs (as evidenced by the fact that I saw them) and quite a few of them were super smelly.

It got to the point where it was a psychological thing. Every time I saw a dog, I got that dog smell in my mind. You can't get it off your hands for like a day after you pet a smelly dog. :lol


----------



## mt moyt

Kevin001 said:


> Guy came on the boat with just overalls on no shirt or nothing...sorry bro but gotta go. Side note this very attractive young lady came talk to me.


:laugh: lol! your casino is on a boat?

i took sick leave today. but they make you go to the doctor and get a note, which cost me $12.49


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yeah

Not sure how much longer I can afford to work but I'll keep going as long as I can .


----------



## 8888

I have successfully gotten into affiliate marketing as another side gig. Affiliate marketing is basically if I get people to buy items online then I get a commission. No sales so far but lots of clicks so I'm hopeful.


----------



## AllGlad

Found out that I was youngest in the IT department... damn everyone is pretty old :|


----------



## Kevin001

Guy got really mad at me and told me I'm following the white man...hmmmk.


----------



## komorikun

The one good thing about my workplace and my department in general is that it's a motley crew. Like if it was all upper-middle class, married white women with kids I'd feel out of place. It is majority female and most over age 30 but other than that not a lot of similarities. Various ethnicities (Indian, Vietnamese, Filipino, white, black, hispanic, mixed race), some have kids, many don't have kids (including the married ones), lesbians, straight, some seem upper middle-class while others seem more working class. Some introverted, some extroverted.


----------



## MCHB

I love 3 day weeks. Did 4 12's last week, had friday-monday off because of labor day and have one more week of 10's before I'm on 8's on days again. 4 on, 4 off, 3 on, 3 off lol. :3


----------



## cmed

Google updates their algorithm and search traffic to my site drops nearly 30%, and I couldn't possibly care less. Google search sends such low-quality traffic that it has virtually no impact on sales or leads. What a waste of time it was building up that channel.


----------



## komorikun

Doing a couple of my assignments today was irritating. I had a grumpy attack today. That old lady (early 60s) that I mentioned before keeps making the same damn mistakes over and over, even though every month I remind her with an email of the error. The manager makes the same mistake too. Then I have to fix it every month. 

I know people make mistakes. I makes mistakes. That's fine. But to make the same damn mistake every month even after reminders makes me want to grab hold of their necks and strangle them. By coincidence that older lady left work quite early today, saying she wasn't feeling well. 

I don't know if it's cause she's old and can't remember exceptions anymore, if she is in some big rush to finish everything, or if she's just bored by the monotonous work. She's certainly not hurting for time since I see her walking around the office all the time, talking to people and roaming around. The managers are just plain sloppy and rushed. They probably figure that if there's an error that my department will fix it. Dickwads.


----------



## komorikun

I got to start going to bed earlier. I'm so out of it at work with 6-7 hours of sleep. It's just such a struggle for me to sleep before midnight. Goes against my grain.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> I got to start going to bed earlier. I'm so out of it at work with 6-7 hours of sleep. It's just such a struggle for me to sleep before midnight. Goes against my grain.


I would love an overnight office job...they should run 24 hours. I'd take a night job for sure. Maybe like...8 pm-4 am. Sleep until 2 pm.


----------



## MCHB

Wired an encoder and a laser emmiter/reciever into the junction box by myself tonight! I had a quick run through of wiring last week (I wired a photo-eye) with the dude I generally work with all the time but he had the week off (something about his brother's stag and booze). I thought for sure the encoder was going to be a bear given the sheer number of wires in the cable but it was easier to do than the laser trip wire!


----------



## Kevin001

Just got a raise, like 27 cent but I'm so grateful almost in tears. God is good . Would hate to leave this job but just not sure how the next few months will play out just thankful in the moment.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Yesterday, I went to ask a question of the moody male coworker. Generally just try to send him emails since he can be unpleasant. He was polite this time but man, he stinks. Like a combination of bad breath and nasty body spray.


I found out that the fat lesbian (now on maternity leave) changed desks because she couldn't handle the smell. She used to sit at the desk facing him. Guess you become especially sensitive to smells while pregnant. I was wondering why she changed desks. The new spot seemed worse since there are constantly people walking behind it. High traffic location.

Also because he apparently flosses at his desk and particles go flying. If he is so keen on flossing why does his breath stink so bad?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got my buddy a job, hope he works out


----------



## leaf in the wind

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I would love an overnight office job...they should run 24 hours. I'd take a night job for sure. Maybe like...8 pm-4 am. Sleep until 2 pm.


That sounds amazing... My job actually does exist in the night shift, and I've been attempted to apply for one. I'd have to switch companies again though, which is a big pain in the a-s.


----------



## cybernaut

I applied for a position at 3AM on Thursday and received an interview email yesterday. I'm definitely not dumping all hope into this, though. It will just be for sake of gaining [actual] job interview experience. I will have to fly up for this thing since I moved back home after graduating (been here for 2 months). Thankfully, I booked a ticket to their destination three weeks ago for a different purpose as well.


----------



## MCHB

Hemmoraged money on new work boots after work...my old ones were delapogated and held together with Gorilla tape so it was time lol. The new ones are like foot pillows! :3 Aren't they fabulous? lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’d thought I’d got everything but forgot the pop cooler unfortunately. Small cooler is on Deagan tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure when I'll use my PTO...hmm.


----------



## Kevin001

With the raise that is an extra $11 per paycheck...sweet. Comes in handy.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder when it's appropriate to rat out coworkers for sloppy work. I'm getting tired of having to correct that old bag's errors, especially the errors that are the same every month. She can't seem to remember exceptions. I've reminded her like 5 months in a row.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Feel bad about my mistakes this week


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> I wonder when it's appropriate to rat out coworkers for sloppy work. I'm getting tired of having to correct that old bag's errors, especially the errors that are the same every month. She can't seem to remember exceptions. I've reminded her like 5 months in a row.


5 is more than enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> I wonder when it's appropriate to rat out coworkers for sloppy work. I'm getting tired of having to correct that old bag's errors, especially the errors that are the same every month. She can't seem to remember exceptions. I've reminded her like 5 months in a row.


You do it in a subtle way to your boss...

"How can I be more effective in educating xxx? She hasn't been able to follow my guidance after 5 months."

Make it seem like it's you, when they'll know it's not.


----------



## 0589471

MCHB said:


> Hemmoraged money on new work boots after work...my old ones were delapogated and held together with Gorilla tape so it was time lol. The new ones are like foot pillows! :3 Aren't they fabulous? lol


They look great! You deserve some foot pillows after putting up with taped up shoes for how long lol. I am the same btw, wear out my shoes before getting new.


----------



## MCHB

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> They look great! You deserve some foot pillows after putting up with taped up shoes for how long lol. I am the same btw, wear out my shoes before getting new.


The seams puked out last wednesday and I gorilla taped them last Thursday. I wore them on Monday and posted them for sale on a local buy and sell group when I got new ones as a joke. It was well recieved lol...


----------



## MCHB

Sadly my early retirement dreams were crushed when a buddy of one of my coworkers posted on my post his boots and undercut me by a dollar lol


----------



## komorikun

I think what happens is she tries to be super fast. Either because her job is boring or just to feel like she's accomplishing a lot. She saves time but because I have to correct all her ****ing errors, my job ends up taking *more time*.

I saw her paper where she keeps her list of exceptions or notes. I think she printed out that page like a year ago or more. It's all dog-eared. So I guess she's using it but when I remind her of the exceptions, she just scribbles on that ancient printout a bit in pencil. Sometimes I remind her by email and sometimes I go up to her and talk to her. What she needs to do is make an excel spreadsheet and list all the different exceptions or whatever else. Then keep that spreadsheet open on one of her monitors while she looks at the main website on the other monitor.

I don't know though. Maybe sloppy/shoddy work is to be expected if you pay someone less than $20 an hour.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope he didn't drive home intoxicated ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Had to kick a young man out tonight. He was popping out the mouth to the casino manager and just really rude.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve not had a good week. Also,
Crazy my coworkers car was broken into


----------



## MCHB

The plant manager said good morning to me and patted me on the shoulder as he walked by! ^_^


Must have been in a good mood or something. Normally when he's around he walks about and looks and watches (as any manager does, honestly). He's a hard individual to read!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Basically getting paid for doing nothing tonight...that said, time is dragging


----------



## komorikun

Canadian Brotha said:


> Basically getting paid for doing nothing tonight...that said, time is dragging


Do you have a computer at work to browse the internet on? Or a coworker to chat with to kill the time?


----------



## Kevin001

Do you want to work graveyard? Um no lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

komorikun said:


> Do you have a computer at work to browse the internet on? Or a coworker to chat with to kill the time?


Coworker is older, nothing much to chat about. And I've over on my phone data but I do have some videos on it. 2 hours to go.


----------



## komorikun

I want to get my sister a job. I bet she could work at my company. They are real big on nepotism. A lot of couples and family members work there. She could be a manager. Most of the managers had no experience in this industry before working at the company. Like one was a manager at a gym and another was a manager at a strip club. At least 3 of them are ding-dongs or super lazy (I know since I have to deal with these idiots). My sister is way smarter and more organized than these a-holes. Most don't even have a BA. My sister has a degree from UCLA, has taken calculus and is an artist. She's good with difficult people since she's been doing personal assistant work for crazy, rich people.


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> I think what happens is she tries to be super fast. Either because her job is boring or just to feel like she's accomplishing a lot. She saves time but because I have to correct all her ****ing errors, my job ends up taking *more time*.
> 
> I saw her paper where she keeps her list of exceptions or notes. I think she printed out that page like a year ago or more. It's all dog-eared. So I guess she's using it but when I remind her of the exceptions, she just scribbles on that ancient printout a bit in pencil. Sometimes I remind her by email and sometimes I go up to her and talk to her. What she needs to do is make an excel spreadsheet and list all the different exceptions or whatever else. Then keep that spreadsheet open on one of her monitors while she looks at the main website on the other monitor.
> 
> I don't know though. Maybe sloppy/shoddy work is to be expected if you pay someone less than $20 an hour.


You must live in an expensive area if $20/hr is considered low pay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Had to kick a young man out tonight. He was popping out the mouth to the casino manager and just really rude.


Did you wrestle him to the ground?
He needed to get the message. He gambled and lost :lol:


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you wrestle him to the ground?
> He needed to get the message. He gambled and lost :lol:


No lol


----------



## Kevin001

Might take a couple days off in December and November.


----------



## andy1984

get a bit nervous waiting around at work. when I don't really know what to do and I don't want to ask what's going on. usually during breakdowns and other delays. it makes me want to just go home lol. but I need the hours. I need more hours. I was even thinking of applying for a job cleaning public toilets in the weekend. could be a pretty bad job though sometimes... there's not a lot of other things I can apply for. electricians apprenticeship was advertised but I'm not really keen to give that another go.

at least my bank balance is slightly up this week. not sure how that happened.

jesus I wish someone would tell me what to do. is she even going to start this line or not? I'm just standing here, it makes me uncomfortable.

someone else just started doing the packing on the other line. I guess I'm doomed to just stand here and wait for something to happen lol.


----------



## andy1984

so bored now. how come this place is so slow the last few days? I suck at making new threads or talking about things.

I still don't talk to my colleagues at all! in that sense my behaviour here is really out of control. I'm really lazy today, I'm not looking for things to do. there are things I ought to do really but... bleh.


----------



## komorikun

Tired. Working full-time feels like a marathon that never ends.


----------



## komorikun

Heard through the grapevine that one of the newly hired guys got fired. I never talked to him and he worked in another department. Apparently he lost his cool with one of the clients. So I guess it is possible to get fired at my company.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight was slow...meh.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I heard the word "audit" today. I'm ****ting bricks.


----------



## Kevin001

Boss called, I didn't answer. Most likely wanted me to come in early....I can't sorry.


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisor position up for grabs. Just not feeling it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Would’ve been nice if the smell was sorted out this week like they said


----------



## Kevin001

Gotta work on Christmas meh....extra pay plus I can enjoy that morning so :stu


----------



## MCHB

EET'S VERKINK! (chains are on for testing reasons hence why the flights aren't lined up) ^_^


----------



## Kevin001

Have a mandatory meeting Monday ugh....trying to breathe. Hate late notices.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> My god. This one manager (not my supervisor) at my company is such an idiot. She has a history of this but today takes the cake. I asked her a very simple question. It took like 4 emails and an IM exchange to get an answer out of her. And I'm not even sure if she gave me the right answer or not.
> 
> I swear talking to her is like banging your head against a brick wall. :bash I had the urge to reach through the computer and strangle her.
> 
> She's only been working at the company for a year or so but still. I think she's retarded or something or just plainly has no idea what she is doing. In her early 60s or thereabouts. Luckily I don't have to work with her too much.
> 
> Talked to a couple other coworkers and they feel the same. I can't imagine how badly she must be managing the places she does. She needs to be fired.


They keep giving her new clients. I just don't get. This week my department had our monthly meeting. Close to 20 people were in the conference room. So the head of the department mentions a new challenging, complicated client is coming soon. Then she said that this lady would be the manager for it. I sh*t you not, the whole room gasped and sighed (Oh no!! Oh god!!) at the same time upon hearing that.

She's just awful. She tries but her brain is scrambled. And I was mistaken- she's not new. She's been working at the company for 4 years apparently.


----------



## komorikun

I almost need a 3 day weekend just to do the laundry, grocery shopping, and cooking work lunches. Doing the grocery shopping takes forever since I don't have a car.

Doing the laundry does too since I have to go down the stairs and outside and down more stairs to get to the basement to do the f***** laundry. I have to go through 4 doors to get to the washing machine/dryer: my front door, the front door to the building, the door to the basement (key needed), door to the laundry room in the basement (key needed). Takes *even more *time since I can't do 2 loads at once. There is only 1 washing machine down there. Ugh.

And I can't do the laundry Saturday or Sunday afternoon when I want to because everyone else wants to do the laundry at those times too. So I end up doing it after 8PM, destroying my night.

Wish I could afford a car and an apartment that has in-unit washer/dryer. Everything is more time-consuming when you are poor.


----------



## andy0128

Having serious thoughts about handing in my notice before christmas therefore i dont have to go back in january. The place is due to close in 9 months anyway but i really can't take working there anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thank god I don’t have to load all that today


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can get a ride tomorrow.


----------



## MCHB

Biking to work until around December 22. Mistakes were made! >_<


I timed it last night and it only takes me 10 minutes to get there by bike (It was about a 4 minute drive).


----------



## komorikun

I really don't want to go to work tomorrow. Just want to stay home. I need more time off. Cause of the ****ing laundry I didn't even manage to cook my work lunches. So I guess I'm going to be eating microwave meals and peanut butter/jelly sandwiches. :|


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> I really don't want to go to work tomorrow. Just want to stay home. I need more time off. Cause of the ****ing laundry I didn't even manage to cook my work lunches. So I guess I'm going to be eating microwave meals and peanut butter/jelly sandwiches. :|


honestly when I was working in an office I felt a 3 day weekend was absolutely necessary all the time for enough of what you need done outside of work. Need a day for shopping/errands/appointments, a day to take care of the house/laundry/cooking, and a day to rest. I don't know how the Japanese do 6 days a week and give themselves only Sundays. Only one day a week would kill me for sure.


----------



## MCHB

Biking to work for the next 90 days or so (I don't understand why they wouldn't just impound my truck for 90 days to match the suspension time of my licence). I timed it on Saturday and it takes me 10 minutes to get from the apartment building to the turnoff to work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Put the order list into my phone so she doesn’t have to keep writing it or every Monday


----------



## leaf in the wind

I need a new job. I'm ready to leave supply chain management and logistics, but I'm not qualified to do anything besides supply chain management and logistics.

I think a different environment would be great though, like at a nonprofit or in public service. 

Or I just need to enroll in school again and train to do something else.


----------



## Kevin001

Guess I'll turn in my jacket today.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope never working extra hrs doesn't look bad. I'm just so exhausted after 8hrs plus anxiety ugh.


----------



## MCHB

Strangely biking to work is more awesome than driving to work ever was; I just have to prepare for the weather ahead of time. Biking in work boots is no different than riding in winter hiking boots if you don't lace them up the ankle all the way. Wish the catalyst for doing so was better but the mistake I made is certainly not one I aim to repeat.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

I really have to start speaking up and asking more questions when I don't understand things at my job. This has been a problem my whole life in both academic and work settings.


----------



## Kevin001

Guy fell down the stairs. Supervisor didn't even clean him up well....wow. Just wasn't sharp overall.


----------



## cmed

I love when complete strangers spam my email with terrible cold pitches then write back a week or so later saying "hey just following up on that email I sent..." as if we've established rapport with each other. Piss off. Go learn some real marketing skills.


----------



## Kevin001

So many changes happening at work just have to see how things turn out.


----------



## komorikun

I'm getting fed up with one of the representatives (unpaid) of a client and with the manager of that client. Before that guy came on board, I was able to finish the monthly assignment for it in 4 hours. Now it's taking over 10 hours. All this micromanaging crap. I swear he must have no life whatsoever to spend several hours a month creating the damn PDF he sends me. 

Then the manager (lady in her late 50s), just like forwards me the PDF of his requests without reading it herself. She seems to have the habit of passing the buck and forwarding her work onto others. She keeps losing clients to other managers, so obviously the upper-ups are not pleased with her performance. I can't stand her. I think she just keeps saying yes, to this guy's requests to keep him happy but I'm the one doing the work!!


----------



## komorikun

At first, I didn't like Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants (the one who trained me) but I've come to appreciate her more and more. Being trained by her was rather painful since she can get overly sarcastic and mildly irritated/condescending when training. But I like her immense hostility towards some of the managers. It's great. She always tells me to CC the head of our department in emails if the managers aren't doing their jobs. If it's bad enough the head of our department alerts their boss and tells them to do their job. We also document in our reports how many times and what dates we told the manager to do something. Unfortunately, no one gets fired....

Some the managers are excellent. They respond quickly to my emails. They aren't lazy. I don't have to nag them over and over again. They don't offload their work on me. Their brains are functional. Wish we had more like that.

Wish we could fire the fat, lazy one, the scrambled brains one, and the ineffective work offloader lady. Those three really need to be fired. They are just plain awful.


----------



## Kevin001

Boss saw me in the car with my mom tonight ugh. Plus need to pay a lot for safety shoes.


----------



## Mlt18

For the first time they actually did a change in my schedule that didn't **** me in some way. I got this weekend off, which I'm supposed to work.... They better not call me trying to backpedal


----------



## ShadowOne

constantly feel like i have all of these spinning plates i'm trying to keep up, but i know inevitably theyre going to topple

or they're toppled and i'm just spinning them right before someone catches me


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> Boss saw me in the car with my mom tonight ugh. Plus need to pay a lot for safety shoes.


 Do yourself a favor and don't let him see that it bothers you if he mentions it. Just tell him you can't afford a car right now. It might feel embarrassing but most people really don't think much of stuff like that. Likely won't even mention it.


----------



## Kevin001

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't let him see that it bothers you if he mentions it. Just tell him you can't afford a car right now. It might feel embarrassing but most people really don't think much of stuff like that. Likely won't even mention it.


Thank you, yeah been thinking of something to say and how not to show fear if brought up.


----------



## Kevin001

It was so busy tonight...made sure everyone was dressed appropriately.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if changing my bank account for direct deposit every 6 months would annoy HR at work too much.....


----------



## mt moyt

i have 16 days left before im unemployed again. only just started working on my resume. starting to get into that constantly anxious state i was in last year when i was looking for a job.

i dont want a regular job, but i need the money. Wish i was smart so i can be a researcher in Antartica. Take a icebreaker cruise ship up to Chile and climb mountains on my days off.

godd i hate corporate culture so much


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

It's my day off


----------



## Kevin001

My new work shoes are a little big meh.


----------



## SofaKing

I was so close to walking out today. I'm always on the edge lately.


----------



## komorikun

Almost everyone at my job hates Trump. It's great.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to keep my eyes on Jesus at work.


----------



## SofaKing

I get very agitated when it comes to disappointing people, including those in business who are paying for goods or services I'm responsible to deliver.

More than not, at my company (thought it is at every company), I'm being asked to make up for really poorly made products and undelivered promises. I'm sure there are others that can reasonable detach from this and say "F it, not my problem...I don't care...it's not personal". Whereas, I actually do care that my customer is satisfied...and I do take it very hard when they're disappointed, especially when it's something I have no control over.

I'm exhausted from getting asked to be the conductor of a train wreck all the dang time.


----------



## komorikun

Went to HR and gave them my new bank account info for the direct deposit. They require a check or something to make sure the routing and account numbers are correct. They don't trust our scribbles on the form.

I didn't have a check, so I had to go searching around the Bank of America website which I'm not familiar with. Finally I found some sort of document that looks semi-official.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f39/beer-money-2214311/#post1093468707


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker and supervisor was talking about girls and stuff. Inappropriate stuff in front of me....told them I'll pray for them.


----------



## komorikun

On my walk to work today, my finger started bleeding a fair bit (stupid accident night before and somehow scab opened up during my morning routine). Often I have a napkin or tissue paper in my backpack pockets but was all out today. I did put bandages in my backpack but didn't have time to whip one of them out as I was walking. Hope the front desk didn't see me walking in with blood dripping.


----------



## Kevin001

Might be outside today meh 90 is the high :stu


----------



## komorikun

The boss guy gave us a bit of beer and ice cream in the conference room at work. Most of the people in my department had already gone home, so I sat there awkwardly with coworkers I barely even know while drinking my beer and eating ice cream. 

Took 2 more ice creams and one beer for the road.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Awkward day shift on 2 hours sleep doing deliveries...also, I don't know if the new $15/h minimum wage means I just get bumped up to that or if my wages will be bumped based on what I currently make...and we get paid 3 times in Nov which may give me a financial breather


----------



## nubly

I'm getting burnt out. And i really hate my job. I think I'll look for a new job next year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Uber driver started talking about escorts ugh. Wish I could voice my thoughts and say stop talking about it. He showed me pics of some girls that come in my casino. These girls are so lost and need help not exploitation. 

I should of been like no thanks don't want to see.


----------



## Jackthedog

nubly said:


> I'm getting burnt out. And i really hate my job. I think I'll look for a new job next year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you looking for a different field?


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Uber driver started talking about escorts ugh. Wish I could voice my thoughts and say stop talking about it. He showed me pics of some girls that come in my casino. These girls are so lost and need help not exploitation.
> 
> I should of been like no thanks don't want to see.


You're a good man, Kev.


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> You're a good man, Kev.


I try not easy.


----------



## nubly

Jackthedog said:


> Are you looking for a different field?


No, I like my field. It's just my current employer that I don't like working for.


----------



## cmed

"Why don't you accept crypto payments?"

Because my landlord doesn't accept f***ing doge coins as payment and I'm not interested in figuring out how I'm going to turn your sketchy money into USD.


----------



## komorikun

Did 8.5 hours yesterday and 9 hours today, so I can leave early on Friday and still reach 40 hours.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to schedule a day off in November hmm.


----------



## Jackthedog

I know this is probably bad for me in the long run, but I decided to stay in the driving/delivering field instead of going for a more social job. I'm a big wuss. There you have it. I know I can make more money in this field though, so there's that. In the meantime I'm gonna do a few side hustle jobs like Doordash.


----------



## Kevin001

Working here is not really bringing me to Christ, need to find another job. Feel God pulling me away.


----------



## cmed

I don't mind doing pro bono work for nonprofit organizations that do good for humanity, like cancer research or helping veterans, but not for "radio controlled model sailplane contests". Get the hell out here with that BS. 

The nerve of some people.


----------



## Kevin001

Bringing them cupcakes to work tomorrow already has me anxious lol.


----------



## MCHB

I can get to work without shifting from my hardest gear now! (24 front 11 rear on a fatbike) ^_^


----------



## Kevin001

I'm just bringing a cake tomorrow.


----------



## komorikun

I'm ahead of schedule quite a bit with my assignments this month. But I can't let my supervisors and coworkers know how ahead of schedule I am. You don't get praise or more money for being fast/efficient, you just get more work piled on you. :blank Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## komorikun

There is definitely a ghettotastic/white trash element to my company. I didn't notice it at first but now I do. It's weird.


----------



## Excaliber

Its that season again, when one person at work gets sick, it starts to spread like crazy, gotta keep clear and wash my hands.


----------



## Kevin001

Insurance went up to $160 a month...meh was paying $300 a few years ago making less.


----------



## AllGlad

2 new hires... awk introduction with them... good times


----------



## ShadowOne

My co-workers so overly sentimental. Like, genuinely sentimental can mean a lot, but it cheapens it when it's so over the top. It makes me cringe when they're talking and I just have to sit there through this weird *** sentence coming from them


----------



## SofaKing

I can't seem to remain stable let alone content or even happy in my career. 

It's all I've ever know or defined my value by.

I can't keep this up. Something needs to change: work, me, or my breathing status.


----------



## mt moyt

no reply to my cover letter...i dont know how im ever going to get into this field with no experience


----------



## Kevin001

Might get written up for something I didn't do hmm.


----------



## tea111red

Lack of references worries me more than the interview.


----------



## Kevin001

A lot of changes happening. Wonder is I should of gotten cheaper insurance as well hmm.


----------



## MCHB

I must be comfortable around everyone on our crew because I can be myself around them. Screaming like Arnie before smacking something with a hammer is normal, right? ^_^


----------



## komorikun

The poor overly used microwave at work finally went kaput. Don't think microwaves or Keurig coffeemakers last very long at workplace kitchens. The ones at my workplace probably get used 30+ times a day. I remember they had to replace the Keurig machine at my old job twice during my 2 1/2 years there.

I knew something was up on Wednesday, when I opened the door and the light turned on and it started rotating and making air noise. It wasn't even on. Wonder if I microwaved my hand.... It still heated up my meal.


----------



## Kevin001

Maybe I'm trying too hard to talk to my coworker? Idk.


----------



## AussiePea

Been asked to fly to China to help out for a race but my current employer has a zero leave policy for this time of year. Will ask Monday but don't like me chances sadly.


----------



## Meisha12

komorikun said:


> The poor overly used microwave at work finally went kaput. Don't think microwaves or Keurig coffeemakers last very long at workplace kitchens. The ones at my workplace probably get used 30+ times a day. I remember they had to replace the Keurig machine at my old job twice during my 2 1/2 years there.
> 
> I knew something was up on Wednesday, when I opened the door and the light turned on and it started rotating and making air noise. It wasn't even on. Wonder if I microwaved my hand.... It still heated up my meal.


I've always wondered who cleans the microwaves at workplaces, so who cleans you guys'?


----------



## komorikun

Meisha12 said:


> I've always wondered who cleans the microwaves at workplaces, so who cleans you guys'?


No one. The cleaning guy doesn't touch it.


----------



## Meisha12

komorikun said:


> No one. The cleaning guy doesn't touch it.


That's even worse than public bathrooms, since those actually get cleaned. Eww.


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> She always tells use to tell her if we are having computer issues but then when you do she has this annoyed look on her face.


I always get accused of this too. I think ALL computer people have that look though. Some people are actually legit afraid of me. Like they'll come to my glass office door and like stand out there lightly knocking looking like they are going to piss their pants and then proceed to apologize 20 times. They don't realize that that is actually 100x more aggravating than them just barging in and telling me about how they need my help to print a Internet Explorer page or insert a blank row into a Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## andy0128

Had two intense days. Already feeling knackered after a week of holiday.


----------



## MCHB

Guy at work: "Has anyone ever told you that you look like Indiana Jones?"




"Uhhh...no...Why?"




"Because you look like an archeologist and you're a slave driver!"




...Okay then....how does one even respond to that?!


----------



## komorikun

Evo1114 said:


> I always get accused of this too. I think ALL computer people have that look though. Some people are actually legit afraid of me. Like they'll come to my glass office door and like stand out there lightly knocking looking like they are going to piss their pants and then proceed to apologize 20 times. They don't realize that that is actually 100x more aggravating than them just barging in and telling me about how they need my help to print a Internet Explorer page or insert a blank row into a Excel spreadsheet.


She's not exactly a computer person. She's the office manager but she will help with very small techie things and puts together workstations. Like when someone new starts she will get their computer and monitors set up. And she contacts our offsite tech support for issues that are affecting multiple people. Generally though if only one person is having a computer issue she just tells us to call up the tech support.

I just thought it was odd how she has has said that if you are having an issue, don't keep it to yourself, to please let her know. But when you tell her something, she seems annoyed.


----------



## Taaylah

I have a second interview soon but I’m finding it hard to care. I’ve made a good impression but I don’t think it’s sustainable. Despite having sa I have a somewhat good fake work persona but it’s probably going to fall apart once my coworkers try to get to know me and ask more questions, or when it comes to dealing with customers.


----------



## anon1123

i am looking for a job right now and it is really hurting my self esteem! I have put out so many resumes and cover letters, read so much about so many companies, taken so much time, binge eaten so much waiting for recruiters or getting rejection letters or no response at all, checked so many job boards and company sites, read so many job articles, and recrafted my resume dozens of times. I have been looking for about two months, which i know is not extremely long, but today i got a promising call from a recruiter only to not be called again, and now i feel really let down.


----------



## anon1123

Taaylah said:


> I have a second interview soon but I'm finding it hard to care. I've made a good impression but I don't think it's sustainable. Despite having sa I have a somewhat good fake work persona but it's probably going to fall apart once my coworkers try to get to know me and ask more questions, or when it comes to dealing with customers.


I feel just like you. I dread work and employment social rules and have violated many of them. I had to work really hard to get my first job, and then a bully at work ended up as my boss and drove me out.

I realize i loved that job and want to work a job like that again. I learned a lot and it looked very good on my resume.


----------



## Taaylah

anon1123 said:


> I feel just like you. I dread work and employment social rules and have violated many of them. I had to work really hard to get my first job, and then a bully at work ended up as my boss and drove me out.
> 
> I realize i loved that job and want to work a job like that again. I learned a lot and it looked very good on my resume.


I've been in a mood for the past couple of days so that was partly the depression talking. I feel kind of guilty posting things like that, like I'm spreading my mood to other people reading it :? It is comforting to hear when other people feel the same way though.

Sorry to hear about your job search and the situation at your previous job. Looking for a job can be kind of tough, but if you keep at it you will get a call back eventually  Which I know can be hard to believe, but my work experience is **** and I'm close to landing a job, so it can happen.


----------



## komorikun

Taking tomorrow off. Doing more than three 5-day-weeks in a row is very tiring on me. No holidays between Labor Day (September 3rd) and Thanksgiving. I really need a 3 day weekend at least once a month.

Going to use 4 PTO hours instead of the usual 8 hours. I don't like wasting 8 full hours of PTO unless it's for something worthwhile, like a vacation/travel or an important doctor's appointment. 

So, I worked 36 hours in 4 days or an average 9 hours per day. I could possibly work 4 days a week if I wanted. My company is flexible. But then I'd have to work 10 hours each day. I don't think I can handle that. Ugh. 3 of my coworkers in my department do that. Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants was doing that but I think she's trying to go home earlier now cause of her dog.


----------



## Kevin001

Grateful to have the job I have but feel like God is moving me out we'll see.


----------



## Meisha12

Work sucks. Laziness rules.


----------



## MCHB

UGH! I'm so done with sorter tops; endless sorter top sections my grawd. So many! I've been running on auto pilot and random arnie yells all week lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Told a coworker he needed a spot for the ladder and next thing I noticed he falls right off. Had to make an accident report.....he was mad but hey safety first.


----------



## komorikun

I need to get off my duff and start looking for a new job. Really should be making $20,000 more than I do now.

It's so easy to be lazy and give in to inertia. Have money coming in and you get kind of settled in with the current job and the coworkers. If you aren't working at all and have bills to pay then that gives you the big push to look for a job.


----------



## anon1123

It's so nice to listen to people and get responses! This is great! I haven't felt this good in a long time. I dont know how to respond to people but it's really nice feeling like I am getting to know people.

In the every day world I feel like I don't have enough happiness to talk with the average person at their level, but writing online I feel like I can be my pessimistic self.

I haven't gotten any interviews, maybe because I am applying out of state, i am hoping this will change. I need a job. I have applied to over 30 places now, I think my resume is good except that I have two times when I wasn't working for many years at a time. 

Meanwhile I worry about what it will be like once i have a job. Will I be as bored with it as I have been, and am just thinking of work?


----------



## mt moyt

the last day of my job was last Friday. So i'm unemployed again, after 9 months at that job. i held on for 9 months because i wanted it to look better on my resume, and also because there was supposed to be a $1000 incentive bonus. But that bonus fell through (it's government given) and not really my employers' fault. 

I will say that i have worked on my anxiety these last 9 months, and the job has helped with that. had to leave though, it was getting repetitive and i had no interest in it. Not to mention the pay, which i only accepted because i was afraid of being unemployed last year.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they don't ask me to dispatch.


----------



## jim11

Job is good. It makes you work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Taaylah

Day one and I hate my job already :yes


----------



## Kevin001

Getting colder....need to bring my hat and clothes to work soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Had to take an emergency number 2 at work yesterday ugh. God was definitely with but anxiety was high. 2nd time ever doing that at work.


----------



## komorikun

Woke up late on Friday. My alarm clock didn't go off. Not sure why. I have it set to go off every weekday. And it was on when I finally did wake up. May I hit "turn off" instead of snooze by accident. So I got to work 25 minutes late....oooopsie.


----------



## komorikun

I found a way to get managers to get me the information that I need. Some of them ignore my emails or just take forever to respond. This doesn't work with all of them but does with the ones that care somewhat. 

I produce a work product that they need and sometimes the client would like it earlier in the month. You see it's the manager's job to keep the client happy. So last month, I needed information from a couple managers or in one case I needed the manager to do something. I didn't even threaten them. I finished my work product for the most part and just sat on it for a couple weeks without giving it to them. Surprise, surprise they ask me if they are ever going to get it.....hehhehee and I told them I was just waiting for them to get back to me about the info I requested. Within a day they finally got off their duff and gave me what I wanted. 

This month, I made an actual threat to one of the managers. I know their client likes to get my work product early in the month. I told the manager if I don't get the info, then no work product for them. I already sent this turkey 2 emails and talked to him in person about it but...no info. He might be overwhelmed with work but I don't give a sh*t. I'm sick of nagging him and other managers.


----------



## Taaylah

After this first week at my new job I can tell my manager is confused as to why I’m quiet. During the interviews I was able to fake being outgoing because she was too, so I just matched her energy. She specifically put me in a position dealing directly with customers because of this. But when it comes down to talking with co-workers I’m awful. And the store is small and often times slow so I’m with them a lot. I just suck in group situations :cry I’m way better one on one. Hopefully once I’m comfortable with my co-workers I’lll be more comfortable with the customers too.


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisor said no one is leaving until someone volunteered for graveyard......eek. Someone volunteered but I don't think they can technically hold us there.


----------



## mt moyt

This time last year I started applying for 'office' jobs following my 1-2 month stint doing retail (food).

Now im back here, doing the exact same thing. I'm trying to get into market research but i have no experience whatsoever. it would really be worst worst case scenario to get another admin/operations job for another year. it would be like making zero progress for an entire year.

I've looked at career progression for admin/operations and mostly you just end up being some kind of manager. I can't do that though, i really can't manage people. When i get annoyed i get quiet and passive aggressive. imagine a manager doing that


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ultra quiet Sunday night...minus that grab & dash


----------



## AllGlad

Reports Reports Reports... im BORED...


----------



## Kevin001

All my coworkers know my birthday now.


----------



## komorikun

Maybe I should switch to 4-10s but god that will be so exhausting. Like a 4 day marathon.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Maybe I should switch to 4-10s but god that will be so exhausting. Like a 4 day marathon.


I wish we had that option.....3 days off! Saves on transportation money too!


----------



## Taaylah

After two weeks of training I have work tomorrow on the busiest day of the week and they said they’re cutting me loose (no trainer). I don’t feel prepared at all, it’s way too much information.


----------



## komorikun

There is one manager at my job who is 39 and she's been working at the company 18 years. So basically it was probably her first ever real job. For me she is okay to work with since she responds to emails quickly and is a good manager (takes care of business). Kind of anal retentive but that doesn't affect me. 

I can't imagine only working at one company your entire life. I've heard through the grapevine that she wasn't a good team leader. She's kind of arrogant and snooty. Doesn't seem to understand how it's very hard and overwhelming when you first start working at a new company. Perhaps since she's only had one job, she doesn't have much empathy. Her team was taken apart and now she's in a team of 1- by herself.


----------



## AussiePea

62 hour week this week, 5 12 or so hour days in a row. This time of year is nuts.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm guess she doesn't want to go? :stu


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not outside today...high is 41.


----------



## MCHB

A couple days ago the plant manager came into the lunchroom and said to me "Are you still riding your bike to work, Mat?"


"Yup!"


"You must be nuts!"


the weather in Vanderhoof is nutty; it was -12C biking home after work a few days ago and Friday morning it was raining on my home from work lol...I knew that once I put my studded tires on the bike it would warm up again (that darn Murphy guy works in mysterious ways...)


----------



## komorikun

I thought my company was generous with vacation days when I first started cause the HR lady told me that we got the week off between Christmas and New Years. Turns out in exchange we have to work on the dead people's days. So not generous at all.

*Martin Luther Day
Presidents' Day
Memorial Day
Veterans Day*


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight was packed phew.


----------



## Kevin001

I need one of those ororo jackets for work but thats like $150 eek.


----------



## roxslide

Ugh working on my resume currently. I have no idea what job I want though. I really want to leave my job ASAP and work somewhere nearby if possible so maybe I will just apply to some more dead end jobs so I can leave my current one and then think about what I really want to do in the meantime. Is that stupid?


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Ugh working on my resume currently. I have no idea what job I want though. I really want to leave my job ASAP and work somewhere nearby if possible so maybe I will just apply to some more dead end jobs so I can leave my current one and then think about what I really want to do in the meantime. Is that stupid?


Nah, sounds practical. I think working at a pet store would suit you.


----------



## AllGlad

I found out who the washroom farter is!


So for the past couple of months when im on the pooper, I have heard someone fart a lot while urinating... 

I was wondering who could it be?


Well today I went into washroom and heard peeing in the toilet and also farting... At last I this person would be revealed too me!
While I was using the urinal, the pee farter emerges and it turns out it's my boss' boss :O...


This man gives no poops about his farts.... in a way I admire him for that


----------



## komorikun

I got irritated with the ghettotastic white girl at my job. We have this shared excel spreadsheet that we are supposed to update at least once a week with what assignments we have finished and how many hours they took. On Wednesday I checked around 10am and she was in it. Waited a bit but she stayed in it. So I tried again at around 3pm and she was still in it!!

I went up to her desk and told her to get out of it. She was all like, "oh you can just Skype me whenever and ask me to get out." Like seriously, don't leave the damn spreadsheet open for hours. Should take 5 minutes to update the damn thing. Get in and get out. 7 people are using it. So annoying. She's nice enough but she's got the demeanor of a 17 year old ghetto high school girl. 

Talked to a different coworker today and she got irritated with her recently also about hogging the spreadsheet.


----------



## mt moyt

Got this question from an online job application thing today:



> Several years from now, what would you like to be remembered for in the **** industry?
> 
> As we understand every individual has their own preference, we leave it up to you on how you want to show us your motivation to work at ****. Please explain why you consider yourself a great match for this position and for ****, in any form you like. You can either link us to or upload your letter, video, slide presentation, photo collage, poem, or whatever way you can think of below:


(**** to hide company)

its stuff like this that makes me feel im not cut out for this world. hate it when companies hire you based on personality its so annoying

Also had this question:



> What is something that you love and take great pleasure in that most people may not like?


i love to work! i have no idea what to say lol... i want to say 'very cold weather' it seems the most neutral but also pointless

edit: i edited it at the last second and forgot it had to be something i love smh


----------



## caelle

Wondering why my coworker keeps mocking me (I think that's the right word). Two times now she's repeated what I said in a nasty tone. I don't understand why? She also seems to get angry when I tell her I'm never having kids and never getting married. How does that affect her? Who gets angry at that sort of thing? I used to like her but she seems kinda nuts honestly.


----------



## SparklingWater

I have a specific career goal for the near future! It feels good since I usually feel so unmotivated and ambivalent, but this feels like a good one. I won't say since I still feel very insecure about it and not sure if it's doable, but I'm excited to actually want something and be able to take steps towards it!


----------



## firestar

Snow day.


----------



## Kevin001

Nervous about picking up turkey tomorrow and potentially being outside tonight.


----------



## komorikun

Next week will be quiet at the office. Lots of managers and my department head are taking PTO Monday-Wednesday.


----------



## Taaylah

I think my manager is mad at me. I wasn't scheduled to work today, but she texted me saying if I wanted more hours I could come in today to work a shift. I told her I wouldn't be able to. I do need the money, but I absolutely _dread_ working with customers so much that I couldn't make myself want to go in today when I already have work tomorrow. I was working yesterday and I did horrible on the phone.


----------



## Kevin001

A lot of coworkers leaving hmm.


----------



## mt moyt

should i be a librarian?


----------



## PandaBearx

Just applied for another job, the questionnaire felt like I was being evaluated for psych though. 

Question 1) Do you want to be the boss?

O__O "Okay, so If I say no I come across as an unmotivated slacker, and if I agree too strongly I risk coming across like a power hungry psycho. Neutral? I'm neutral. I don't care...-No. You need to have an opinion. Fine, yes. Why not?"

Question 27) Do you want to be in a position of power??

"No" but you just admitted to wanting to be the boss in question #1 are you contradicting yourself? :wife


----------



## Kevin001

I need a vacation asap.


----------



## Jackthedog

Doing UberEats and Doordash while I wait for a bread or snack route to become available. The wait is killing me. The next route I get I must accept that this is the best job for my situation and push through the hard times.


----------



## Jackthedog

Kevin001 said:


> I need a vacation asap.


Do you work at this place?


----------



## Crisigv

Where tf did everyone come from?


----------



## komorikun

It used to be the last Friday of the month, the boss provided lunch. The last few months it's been some sort of potluck thing organized by this new extremely outgoing gay manager. Not really into it. My cooking sucks and I don't want to buy anything for the potluck. Is the boss guy just being a stingy b*****d and trying to save money? 

Because I didn't bring anything yesterday, I didn't feel comfortable attending the potluck. I was sitting at my desk all hungry. Finally when it looked like it was ending I went in for the leftovers. 

Really not a fan of work potlucks.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> It used to be the last Friday of the month, the boss provided lunch. The last few months it's been some sort of potluck thing organized by this new extremely outgoing gay manager. Not really into it. My cooking sucks and I don't want to buy anything for the potluck. Is the boss guy just being a stingy b*****d and trying to save money?
> 
> Because I didn't bring anything yesterday, I didn't feel comfortable attending the potluck. I was sitting at my desk all hungry. Finally when it looked like it was ending I went in for the leftovers.
> 
> Really not a fan of work potlucks.


I don't like them, either. There's another department that does a monthly potluck, but thankfully my department just does the occasional birthday cake. Not only am I bad at cooking, but I also hate eating a lot at lunch and don't like feeling pressured to eat.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I'm getting fed up with one of the representatives (unpaid) of a client and with the manager of that client. Before that guy came on board, I was able to finish the monthly assignment for it in 4 hours. Now it's taking over 10 hours. All this micromanaging crap. I swear he must have no life whatsoever to spend several hours a month creating the damn PDF he sends me.
> 
> Then the manager (lady in her late 50s), just like forwards me the PDF of his requests without reading it herself. She seems to have the habit of passing the buck and forwarding her work onto others. She keeps losing clients to other managers, so obviously the upper-ups are not pleased with her performance. I can't stand her. I think she just keeps saying yes, to this guy's requests to keep him happy but I'm the one doing the work!!


Welp, she lost that client too. I thought it was kind of weird when the Skype status of the head of operations said he was going to be at that client's location. Then I heard through the grapevine that the head of her team was also there. I bet the client threatened to fire our company if they didn't get a different manager. Of course, the new manager is a newbie at our company.....great. I mean she has plenty of experience in a related field but it's not the same field. I don't know if it's a good idea to give a problem child client to a newly hired employee but whatever....it's *sink or swim* I guess at my company.

I just feel relieved to not have to deal with the old manager anymore. I didn't like her way of dealing with things. She is the one that I ratted on back in January to my department head. She was ignoring like 80% of my emails and taking a week or more to respond to 20%. I ain't sending emails for my entertainment. I'm sending them because I have to. If she was ignoring my emails I wonder if she was ignoring the clients' emails too. After I ratted on her, she did start responding to all my emails, so I'll give her that.

So, so far she's had 4 clients (largish ones) taken away from her suddenly and given to other managers. 2 of those clients were mine. They gave her several little clients in place of the lost ones.


----------



## coeur_brise

Dear mother, it is only 6-7 hours until they release me. It's cold here. The other prisoners seem happy to be here. I don't know why, maybe they have been brainwashed. Admittedly, it is not a true to life prison camp but... I sometimes have to trade in my soul for less than its value. 
xo,
Missing life..


----------



## mt moyt

i think i could see myself as a librarian, although i'm pretty sure my imagination is completely off to real life.

other than that, the only thing i get enthusiastic about, somewhat, is doing scientific work outdoors, like evaluating snow as a climatologist, or perhaps an ecologist.


----------



## AllGlad

rdp-ing into windows 10 is nice... can use mulitple monitors..


On another note, heard about my former coworker getting laid off from my old company.


Im not sure what my old boss is doing... for the last couple of years... we gonna get new developers... never happened...


A team of 8 Developers now will be reduced to 5... I hope the rest end up leaving as well for their sake...


----------



## Kevin001

Probably be outside one day this week.


----------



## leaf in the wind

My boss is hot.


----------



## Kevin001

Probably have to Uber to work the next couple of days.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wanna go home... I didn't even take a lunch today. Just surviving off of caffeine. Screw you corporate slavery!


----------



## MCHB

Should have put the bigger fender on the front of the bike on the ride home lol...It snowed this morning which was awesome but riding home the road spray off my tires just soaked me in muddy shmoo. I looked in the mirror and it looked like I had some sort of exotic disease.


Also I have 20 hours banked for more time off at christmas and need 12 more and then back to regular length shifts! We're gonna have like 12 days off , lol. They gave us the option to either work the extra hours ahead of time or work the gaps between the stats and weekends we'll have off through the holidays.


----------



## Kevin001

Got told I can't get picked up at a certain spot anymore so now I have to get picked up in a dead zone...uber/lyft drivers will have trouble knowing where to go ugh. Plus all my coworkers will see me getting dropped off and picked up.


----------



## Kevin001

Probably good sign to start looking for something else.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I love it when I can make my supervisor crack up. haha


----------



## Wanderlust26

leaf in the wind said:


> My boss is hot.


Don't you just hate it when they're attractive. :\ Well for me it's a problem because I'll act even more awkward than usual.


----------



## Wanderlust26

It's pretty annoying when customers will just speak to me in Spanish like I'm expected to know it. What are they thinking? "I'm just gonna go for it and hopefully she'll get the gist."


??????????


----------



## leaf in the wind

Wanderlust26 said:


> Don't you just hate it when they're attractive. :\ Well for me it's a problem because I'll act even more awkward than usual.


Nah, no way. The eye candy helps me cope at work hehe.


----------



## mt moyt

i hope things turn around


----------



## komorikun

My coworker, Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants, had a great idea yesterday. She said that we need a cattle prod to use on all these lazy managers who don't give a damn about their job.

:idea

When she said that, I had a mental image of prodding that 300 pound blonde one (surprisingly her office space is ultra pink and femmy). That's the one that "*works*" from home 4 days a week. More like *eats bonbons from home* while keeping work Skype open.

This is her working from home but imagine with a laptop instead of a phone. And bonbons along with the cigarette:


----------



## Kevin001

So many cowboy fans tonight.


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> My coworker, Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants, had a great idea yesterday. She said that we need a cattle prod to use on all these lazy managers who don't give a damn about their job.
> 
> :idea
> 
> When she said that, I had a mental image of prodding that 300 pound blonde one (surprisingly her office space is ultra pink and femmy). That's the one that "*works*" from home 4 days a week. More like *eats bonbons from home* while keeping work Skype open.
> 
> This is her working from home but imagine with a laptop instead of a phone. And bonbons along with the cigarette:


With the mumu dress and everything. That is amazing  I had a manager just like that unfortunately. The cattle prod is a nice touch LOL


----------



## Kevin001

Last day of work yes!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Two weeks of tolerating various minor forms of derision on the daily basis really wears me down. 



My birthday is coming up on Sunday. At least I won't have to contend with any awkward form of acknowledgement like the last time back on my 30th.


----------



## MCHB

So there I was...making racecar noises with the impact wrench as the production manager walked by!


----------



## komorikun

Just like 10 minutes before I left work, the owner of the company sent out his monthly email. What a humdinger this time. And almost everyone was gone since it was late Friday afternoon. 

One of the managers is leaving. Supposedly he's found a new job elsewhere. I think he may have gotten in trouble with the head of his team a few weeks ago. Not sure if that is related to his leaving or not. I've worked with him a bit. He's okay sort of. Not the best at responding to emails but not the worst either. At least he doesn't work from home much at all. Cause that's just the worst combination- people who not only work from home but also don't respond to emails. So you can't even bother them in person to ask questions. 

The bigger news is that the head of HR is leaving too. Today was her last day. She's been there 4 years. I had my suspicions that she was leaving because I saw that her resume was updated a few months ago on a certain website. Same thing happened with a coworker (black feminine lesbian married to a butchy Asian woman) at my previous job. 6 months or so before she resigned, I saw that she had updated her resume. I didn't say anything- kept it to myself.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not participating in secret santa at work.....I'm giving so much elsewhere just can't do at work too...hope they understand. Sometimes I feel like people are like wow he's a christian but never seems to pitch in.....not like that at all.


----------



## caelle

One more month and I'll be at my job a year. And then I can leave. My job is screwing everyone over. 

I'm not sure if I will for sure leave next month or wait a bit. I of course need another job before I leave this one. But I am proud of myself for sticking out this job that long. It will look good on my resume. I wish I could stay longer but not with the way things are going now. 

I might have another job opportunity as well. A second job during the holidays. I'm hoping that works out.


----------



## PandaBearx

Pretty positive one of the newbies has a crush on me, which makes me a bit uncomfortable. We work in separate departments and I bumped into him on his 3rd week working...The very first conversation I had with him I asked how he liked his first few weeks and he said something along the lines of it being good but it being even better b/c I work there. Keep in mind I don't know him so I was a bit taken aback on how to respond so I diverted the conversation elsewhere. I wasn't super thrown off by the encounter or I pretended not to be, but it made me aware of where he stood. However him popping up more frequently in attempts to try to talk to me _has_ made me uncomfortable. It's not a very natural flowing conversation of give and take that most conversations have he just sort of comes up and asks a bunch of questions. That I than begin to feel flustered about responding to. Happened the other day I was talking to one of my coworkers and he flew out of nowhere addressing them enthusiastically all the while making very direct eye contact with me. Throughout majority of the conversation. Immediately I'm uncomfortable. I turned around to continue work, spot a familiar coworker and strike up a conversation (hoping she won't leave me alone) the other coworker leaves he however hovers while I'm closing. The next day, I'm helping a line of people (with 3 other of my coworkers) and he stands on the side making mention of him being on break and having nothing to do. Very inconvenient timing as I'm trying to work, and he's asking me a bunch of questions while I'm trying to help these people....tbh I don't know how to handle the situation.


----------



## andy1984

I prophesise that its gonna be a **** day today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

If I have to be in the workforce for much longer, I'm going to f**king hang myself.


----------



## leaf in the wind

It's tempting to check my work emails while I'm away on vacation... Must resist... Out-of-office message was set up directing people to bother my colleagues instead. I am not needed!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m making too many mistakes and I feel bad about it


----------



## Kevin001

They better not do anything for my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Extra $40 on check for working Thanksgiving .


----------



## SparklingWater

A few interviews coming up. Go me!


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Found out a couple days ago another coworker is pregnant. The other one (married lesbian) doesn't really matter since she has a different role from me. But this one has the same role. I really hope I don't get stuck with some of her assignments. She has some hard ones. They say they are hiring another person but it takes a few months to get someone up to speed.
> 
> She really looks like she has an alien or a huge parasite inside her. Especially cause she is only 5 feet tall and probably ways less than 100 pounds normally. Looks so gross. Like a beach ball is under her shirt. I think she hid it on purpose. Hid it underneath baggy jackets. Her 2nd kid. I've seen her first kid. Kind of ugly little Asian boy.


Both of them have since come back from maternity leave. The married (straight) SE Asian one came back on Tuesday. She was gone for 3 months. While she was gone a couple other coworkers were complaining about her since she left some of her tasks not in the best condition. She didn't do certain things that were asked of her...sort of passive-aggressive. So the new girl and Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants (who is training all the newbies) had to fix them. Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants and Ms. Always Absent were hoping she wouldn't come back from maternity leave.

She was given a light load for her first month or so back. Meanwhile I'm busting my balls to finish all my work in 3 weeks (we get a week off between Christmas and New Years). I was hoping I could offload some of my tasks but nope. Only the other ones with more seniority were able to offload (selfish twats). She's back to her old ways again. After the head of the department goes home (3pm) but especially after 5pm, she talks on the phone in a very quiet voice in her native language. Today she was on the phone for 2 hours plus pretending to work. Before I thought she was a hard worker cause she has this huge stack of paper right next to her keyboard. But Ms. Always Absent thinks she has that stack to hide the fact that she is looking at her cell phone all the time.


----------



## Kevin001

Not dispatching...nope.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not outside this week just too cold out there.


----------



## Slacker

Been at this place 4 months now. It's a small company and never feel overwhelmed or rushed, but i struggle at times when there isn't a specific task for me to do and I need to find something to kill time while at least appearing to work. Seems to happen a lot here lately (holiday slowdown) and most other co-workers love it and just start cleaning whatever and sorting while chatting with each other... while I pace around and look lost.

I really am terrible when I have to go off-script.


----------



## AllGlad

Found out that another coworker is being axed in my old company.


At the height, there were 7 developers, one person left a little over a year ago, down to 6, and with me leaving, there are 5.
One got axed last month and there is now 4. With the current one getting axed, there will be only 3 at the end of December.


I am at a lost of what is going on with my old company. All I heard from my time there was that we were gonna get new developers, new people, but it was all lies.
They hired 3 marketers in place so in essence it was a trade of 2 developers for 3 marketers or sales people as I would like to put it.
They are lead by a former coworker which I never really liked and I don't quite understand how she was hired again, in particular the way she left the first time.


It just shows me that in this world, if you attractive and have good social skills, you will be the ones that make it even though you made some grave mistakes.
If you are ugly and quiet, no one will care about you.


Good news is that, I will hopefully be meeting with three former coworkers in the following week. 

I am kinda surprised they would want to see me, in particular the way I left in the past a couple of weeks that I was there, but it will be good to catch up as we will probably, or eventually be former employees of that company.


But to be fair, both those guys that are/were being axed should have left before I did. One of them wasn't really learning anything, the other one was there over 5 years and I felt that he could have moved on to something bigger and better...
Here's there chance to do something they should have done a long time. Toronto's software market is pretty hot, I dont think either of them will have trouble finding new work with better pay.


----------



## mt moyt

why is everyone ignoring me. could the 9 month job stint be a bigger red flag than i thought? but surely it's better than an almost 2 year gap...


----------



## MCHB

The blood blister I got on monday when the fleshy bit of my hand got pinched by a drivebase is healing up nicely! ^_^


----------



## Kevin001

I got volunteered for gift exchange at work so now I have to buy a gift....hmm gift for a guy idk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Swapping shifts has worked out for us both


----------



## Evo1114

I just went to my work Christmas party. The table I was going to sit at didn't have enough chairs, so needing to find somewhere else to sit combined with my already sky-high anxiety caused me to walk out the door and come home. Made it 15 minutes. Lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker got mad at me for no reason oh well.


----------



## firestar

Snow day!


----------



## TryingMara

What to do... I wish this was more clear cut.


----------



## Kevin001

Got locked out of my account....all I can do is laugh right now.....gotta talk to the supervisor now meh.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder why when these 2 people (the head of the department and the newbie) at work get up from their chair it sort of crashes on the floor making a borderline loud noise. They are both super skinny (like 90-100 pounds) which makes it even more mysterious.


----------



## Blue Dino

The few weeks leading up to Xmas week are usually the busiest, and this girl I just learn is taking a 3 week vacation and she will be gone until 2019. Yay! I kind of suspected it since she is usually one of the early ones to leave work from what I heard. But the past month, she has been staying pretty late. So likely she was prepping to get lots of her longer term work out of the way for her vacation. I should've suspected it. Gonna have less work from home days the rest of the month thanks to her.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> The few weeks leading up to Xmas week are usually the busiest, and this girl I just learn is taking a 3 week vacation and she will be gone until 2019. Yay! I kind of suspected it since she is usually one of the early ones to leave work from what I heard. But the past month, she has been staying pretty late. So likely she was prepping to get lots of her longer term work out of the way for her vacation. I should've suspected it. Gonna have less work from home days the rest of the month thanks to her.


What type of work do you do?


----------



## roxslide

Surviving at my job so far in the first week. Difficult because it's kind of hectic and I was kind of thrown around as a newbie. I know it'll just take some time. I figure if I wind up hating it I will just become part time and look for a second job. 

They say after 6 months I am eligible for a transfer in departments, so maybe I could go back to being a barista (they have a cafe) or I have my eyes on the bakery tbh.


----------



## mt moyt

sigh


----------



## komorikun

So tired. Today was awful cause all the managers were in the office for their little bi-monthly meeting. It was super noisy. They kept coming into my department's room. 2, 3, 4 conversations in the room all at once. So hard to concentrate.


----------



## Kevin001

Surveillance always trying to catch me slipping.


----------



## Blue Dino

On my way home from work. A shirtless hairy man with nothing on but a pair of torn up jeans walking around the train station concourse with a giant kitchen knife in his hand chanting some sort of gibberish. And then pointing the knife at random nearby people that walked by him in a threatening manner. But everyone literally just walked by him like it's nothing, and not even alarmed. I guess this is typical.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The counts weren’t finish because of the inefficiency of the system and the fact that you gave them too us on the busy night when yesterday would’ve been the wiser choice...of course that’s irrelevant because counts are never done on Tuesday and this is how you’ve been doing them for years


----------



## Kevin001

I'll have 3 straight weeks working only 4 days so thats good I guess :stu.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I want to grab my coworkers by the throat and demand they tell me why they're so f**king lazy and stupid.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked to my coworker more .


----------



## MCHB

I get my license back in a week! That doesn't mean I'm gonna stop biking to work though but it's nice to have the option. Riding home last night we finally got some snow and there's something satisfying about leaving fresh tracks in 3" of powder (except for bunny tracks that were criss-crossing all excited like once I was on the trail) that's oddly satisfying! It's more of a workout but it's awesome!


----------



## leaf in the wind

I could likely meet their expectations if I worked overtime, but I'm too apathetic. Not at this salary.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker's parents came in today...I missed them ugh lol. Also its awesome that I feel like I've had some type of impact on people there....just want them to know Jesus.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope to god that he’ll work cash tonight


----------



## Kevin001

Chick came up with a black eye today...said her ex got drunk and punched her......wish she knew her worth ugh.


----------



## komorikun

So we get Christmas thru New Year's off. But this year Christmas Eve is a Monday. Are we really going to be off 2 days and then come back for 1 day only to be off again for 8 days? I already looked at the PTO calendar, soooo many people are taking a PTO on 12/24. 

What a joke. I don't think much of anything will get done when half the office will be gone. Let's see what happens.


----------



## misski

Today is the beginning of my third week of training, and my first day at the front desk, which is where we have to stand and help patrons.

I've made a lot of mistakes, but it wasn't a total, world-ending disaster. I was told it was normal to mess up a few times. It was sometimes red-face embarrassing because I hate messing up, but I'm glad I got through it and it was overall fine.

Wednesday will be my first meeting, and we get out late at night. I'd walk home myself (15 minutes), but my family insists on picking me up because there aren't any street lights in my neighborhood (I know) and it's not exactly safe here, which will be a little humiliating. I'm 24 and my mom will be picking me up from work. And then I have to overthink where my mom will be parking. Ugh.


----------



## Evo1114

I got an additional year-end bonus this year for being above average in awesomeness. So this week I get my 'bonus' bonus plus my paycheck that has over 30 hours of overtime, then next week I will get my actual bonus. What to buy myself? Maybe some new crocodile skin shoes.


----------



## misski

I just remembered a couple of more mistakes I made while at work today which was embarrassing. I didn't realize it until just a moment ago. Ahhh.  I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I feel like being on the verge of quitting every day. Then I realize I may end up spending days just sitting at home letting my thoughts drive me insane.

I just want to leave this all behind. I've been in this city for nearly five years, and haven't made a single lasting relationship. My closest friends are in Vancouver, Toronto, and Calgary. I've built closer relationships to people I've met in Toronto - a place I visit maybe 2 weeks a year - than in the city I live in fulltime. 

This f-cking city is empty to me. Jobs are overflowing here and it's great abyss to lose yourself in for a while (I mean really, who the f-ck from your life in Anglo Canada is coming to Quebec?). But then what? You hit your late twenties and you have no one to share your life with.


----------



## Kevin001

Had to dispatch today a little phew I did ok though.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I thought the holiday customers were going to be nasty, but most of them have been pleasant so far. The worst ones have been the summer customers! Something about the heat just brings out the ******* in people.


----------



## Kevin001

Had some police action tonight, some excitement I guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I bought the damned secret Santa gift, I have to wrap it too? Piss off


----------



## Kevin001

Got some solar powered lights for my gift .


----------



## Kevin001

Apparently there was a shooting as well at work...eek.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Apparently there was a shooting as well at work...eek.


How scary!! I hope everyone is all right. Good thing you weren't there.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> How scary!! I hope everyone is all right. Good thing you weren't there.


Just one guy that got hit multiple times....no innocent bystanders though.


----------



## nubly

Looks like they closed the testing for the year and I've passed. Me the ridiculous quota that they expect too and volunteered for overtime, long records and projects so I hope they don't place me on furlough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leaf in the wind

I chose to stay home from work on Friday because I had a cold, with a drippy nose, constant sneezing, and a headache. I always feel bad about calling in sick because I feel lazy... but then I asked myself, would I want to work with a colleague who was smearing her mucus everywhere with tissues, or sneezing loudly every 10 minutes? Especially working in an open concept office like we do, where privacy and walls are nonexistent.

So then I stayed home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m so ****in tired and there’s nothing to do but I’ve gotta try to look busy...6 hours to go as well...


----------



## MCHB

12 days off; working the extra 32 hours to bank the time between stats was totally worth it! ^_^


----------



## caelle

I think I'll be working 11 days straight. Busy time of the year I guess. But at least I don't work full time. I work about 4-5 hours per work day so hopefully I don't die. After the 11 days I might take a week off or at least several days. Work will be dead so I could probably do a week.


----------



## MCHB

Wasn't going to but I stayed after work on thursday for a few beers and found out that my foreman considers me one of his top 3 guys and that I've been slaying it!


----------



## wmu'14

Working from home. So much slower due to the single screen and just pretty laggy in general.........:/


----------



## komorikun

The boss guy sent an email to everyone late afternoon saying that we could all leave early and still get paid for 8 hours. Little bit unfair for the people who came in early. Some start work at 7am (their choice). I start at 10am. So they had to work more hours than me. Then again.. **** 'em, at least the work world jives with their natural sleeping schedule. I have a chronic case of jet-lag because I have to adjust my my cycle to theirs.

Waking up at 9am destroys my day. Had a sleepy attack after only a small amount of beer.


----------



## SparklingWater

Interview on Friday.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to help out with dispatching today, hope I'm not outside Monday though.


----------



## mt moyt

I really would like to try to be subsistence farmer. It's too bad i live in singapore where there is virtually no farmland. The few remaining tiny farms would be like living in a hot, humid jungle clearing, being bitten to death by mosquitos and who knows what insects crawling everywhere.

So many alternative options to working in an office that i've considered are foiled by where i live.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to relax more.


----------



## 8888

Applied for a proofreading job today.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope today flies by.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker opened up a little tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Tonight is going to be insane.


----------



## Kevin001

Had to break up a fight tonight


----------



## komorikun

It's weird how certain things can never be said at work. Like for example, I'm not terribly interested in learning the ins and the outs of the software we use because one it's not intuitive/easy at all and two *because virtually no other company in my profession uses it*. Putting "Blah Blah Software: expert level" on my resume will not help me get a new job. No one is really pushing me to learn more than the basics I know now but at least twice a week I have to ask a coworker to help me with something.

You just can't say that because then they know you aren't in it for the long haul.


----------



## Blue Dino

Kevin001 said:


> Had to break up a fight tonight


Was this at/for your job?


----------



## Kevin001

Blue Dino said:


> Was this at/for your job?


Yeah hence why I posted in this thread lol.


----------



## Kevin001

3yrs ago this was my dream job...now its like I'm barely getting by.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm tired of dealing with having a schedule and dickhead morons telling me what to do because it makes them feel like a big tough man.

I need to figure out a way to make an income on my own. If I can figure that out, I know I'll be more satisfied with life.


----------



## mt moyt

I have been putting my previous boss as a referee in my job applications so far when asked. I didn't ask him, so for the contact number I have been putting my brother's number (who i also haven't asked). 

Been basically hoping they don't call for an entry level position. But I realised that it's so simple for them to add the number on whatsapp, which would straight away reveal the name difference. 

I feel like I did as well as I could in today's interview, but the references will probably ruin it. This is probably why every single government job application I sent out didn't get a reply. They probably check if it's the government. Maybe I should get a new number and just be my own referee...i can do an accent...

on another note, i wore a nike t-shirt underneath my formal shirt today. the shirt is thin so a big Tick is somewhat visible underneath my formal shirt. I wonder if it works as a subliminal message to the employer :tiptoe


----------



## SparklingWater

On work, mental illness and disability


* *




Ugh. I'm so conflicted about work rn. I feel I need greater help, possibly help from the state in the form of disability. But I've tried to be so strong and normal and functional for 13 yrs. Like that the quote about temporarily embarrassed millionaires, I thought this was something I'd force my way through and eventually conquer. Temporary... But if I step back from my life and gain perspective, I would see someone mentally ill and struggling for many years. Suffering. I'd see someone that I'd send out the disability application right away based on functioning. When I worked with the mentally ill earlier this yr, I remeber thinking that the work program is exactly what I needed. I signed up pple exactly like me. But I was/am still in such denial. Smh.

I get this crap paying job, I lose my health insurance. And if I do finally humble myself enough to apply for disability, they'll see I have this **** job, but it is income and it'll disqualify me. I need to breathe. It scares me to look at myself and say I'm mentally ill. But I'm off the charts on ptsd measurements. Same with sa even though my depression has lowered. Adhd result in the next 2 weeks

I'm 4 for 4 of the criteria to sign up for a program for those with mental illness. A huge part of MI is about functioning. And I've been dysfunctional. As strong as I want to be, I've been dysfunctional. It's stifled all my career ambitions. And I'm scared to really admit that and get help. I'm overwhelmed, embarrassed and ashamed. More than likely, I'll continue struggling for the next few years til I'm on the brink of homelessness or suicide then finally sign up for disability. Ugh.

Problem is my normal mask is so convincing I fool myself. Until I inevitably quit the next job once I become suicidal.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to access my new portal but won't let me log in.


----------



## AffinityWing

My manager keeps sending me home early because it's slow, and I'm too afraid to insist staying even though I learned that is in my right to. I've been trying to keep busy, but sometimes I would check my phone a little when there were no customers, because I saw the older employees do it. (I was trying to keep busy with doing other things like cleaning surfaces and windows, most of the time though..no matter how slow it was.) I guess that was my mistake.. I wonder if that's why they keep cutting my hours now and maybe want to make me leave? I really want to prove myself, but I messed up today, letting a customer drive off without paying and spilling another customer's drink... :doh


----------



## mt moyt

HR is now called People and Culture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

My paycheck today was lower than I thought meh.


----------



## PandaBearx

I really don't want to train the new employees. I'm doing it anyways, but ugh that's more socializing than I want at the moment.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093575975-post22.html


----------



## Crisigv

It's official, my store is closing down. And there's a very good chance I will lose my job. I am very worried, sad and anxious about all this. I can't afford to miss even a day. Man, I really thought we were going to stay in the mall.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Crisigv said:


> It's official, my store is closing down. And there's a very good chance I will lose my job. I am very worried, sad and anxious about all this. I can't afford to miss even a day. Man, I really thought we were going to stay in the mall.


That sounds awful. :hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> It's official, my store is closing down. And there's a very good chance I will lose my job. I am very worried, sad and anxious about all this. I can't afford to miss even a day. Man, I really thought we were going to stay in the mall.


Sorry to hear. I thought that they would assign you to another store?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I was kind of constipated Wednesday and Thursday. Very unusual for me. But today...OMG. It all came out today. First I bombed the bathroom at home in the morning. Then I bombed out the downstairs bathroom (smaller, more secluded bathroom) at work. Hour late bombed out the upstairs bathroom at work. 2 hours later the downstairs bathroom again. Then I got home from work and ......yep.


 You didn't feel the slightest bit guilty about it? :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh can't login hope my PTO carried over.


----------



## PandaBearx

Crisigv said:


> It's official, my store is closing down. And there's a very good chance I will lose my job. I am very worried, sad and anxious about all this. I can't afford to miss even a day. Man, I really thought we were going to stay in the mall.


Is it possible for them to relocate you? I'm sorry to hear that though, I hope things work out for you. :squeeze


----------



## PandaBearx

I can't tell if the new coworker just likes me and can't catch a hint, or low-key stalks me while at work. But not like level 5 follow you to your home, more like watches me too closely, follows me around, and hovers despite my clear discomfort and lack of response. I never saw it as a concerning issue, until one of my bosses brought it up yesterday. She made mention that she observed that if I was working that he would always come down from his department to talk to me and asked if it was bothering me b/c they would do something about it. While, yes he does. The guy hasn't done anything in regards to harassment, which is clear that's what she was implying, so I said no. Yet I don't understand how she'd draw that conclusion or who said what to her? b/c he seldom approaches me when she's around. So someone else must've noticed.

I really don't want this to be a thing, but I think I have to be more direct with him...-which I suck at in general.

What made me a tad weary was him watching me last night. No biggie. Guys stare. People stare. But the conversation with my boss had me thinking. As well as previous statements. I.e one of my coworkers got fired and I liked him as a person, we got along and had fun working together. On his break this guy comes over to me and tell me so of course I'm shocked & asked what happened, but what weirded me out was his almost accusestory tone of me not knowing??? Stating that me and this coworker seemed really close, and he was surprised that _he_ didn't text me to let me know. Anyways that night as I was leaving the building, I exited the office with really noisy doors and saw him sitting on the couch. Had he been looking at me directly I would have said bye, but he has his head down and his phone out. What threw me off was that he wasn't starring at his screen but watching me out of the corner of his eye. I walk by and as I'm walking out the front doors via the reflection notice him no longer with his head down or pretending to be on his phone but watching me leave.


----------



## caelle

I'm taking about a week off of work starting today but I can't relax because I can't stop thinking about my new manager who's IQ can't be much higher than a newborn. She has the worst judgment of any manager I have known. No common sense. Just completely 100% stupid. It's frustrating.


----------



## cmed

I'm glad I didn't cave in to the temptation to take time off during the holidays. It's usually a busy time of year for me, and January and February are usually my slowest months of the year so I get plenty of time off then.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll have to use uber the next 2 days.


----------



## roxslide

Wow! What a ****ing *****! This coworker from a different department was so rude to me over a simple misunderstanding

I'll remember that *****


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Wow! What a ****ing *****! This coworker from a different department was so rude to me over a simple misunderstanding
> 
> I'll remember that *****


Don't let him disrespect you like, you better get him back for that ****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday this guy walks into the shop front foyer and stops scrubbing his shoes for like 30 secs, then walks in and spits out what looks like a ketchup packet into his hand, walks over and says “I have $5 and want something cheap but I need enough change for the bus and to buy my kids sweets”, I’m staring at him like what the **** but point out the cheapest tallboy and he’s like “that’s too much, I won’t have enough change, I just want a coffee”, I’m like “this is a liquor store man”, “What? Are you kidding?”, “Look around, why did you come here if you want coffee?”, “Well it’s late and I saw the open sign...it’s 2am...”, “it’s 10 to 10pm man”, “what? I need to learn how to read a clock with the ya know...”(making signs, while still holding the ketchup packet he spit out in his and and now talking in a fake deep voice), “there’s Tim Hortons nearby right? I could get a coffee and still have enough right?”, “sure”, walks out, puts spit out packet back in his mouth and starts running towards Tim’s, coworker watches him out the window and says he ran right past it, stopped looked confused, turns around like it’s eureka moment and heads towards it...can imagine what happened in Tim’s...that’s more or less how it happened, lol


----------



## AffinityWing

Came so close to quitting today after hiding myself away in the bathroom and crying again. I got scolded for several mistakes and feel like I will never learn or get better, and just end up getting fired again. The coworker that scolded me has been scaring me.. Even though she offered me a ride back home a few days ago (It made me think she might not be so bad after all) I feel like it was probably just to ***-kiss the manager because she seems to suck up to him alot. I made a mistake with the drinks and the first thing she does is show him. 

Also, as I thought, working at the same place with my friend from high school might be ruining the friendship after all because I feel like he is subtly acting like a real dickhead know-it-all, even though he hasn't worked that long there himself, only about a month or so...I'm trying my best but it also hurts to see him pissed off, when I thought he was a good friend, and that he'd be the most patient. I feel like he's getting some sort of powertrip superiority over me, the new person, making him act like an ***. It's like he's acting like all that, but...it's like, buddy, in case you haven't noticed, we're both working a minimum wage fast food job, out of all things.

It turned out today that I had accidentally been putting carbonated water for uncarbonated water orders, but I didn't know since the buttons for both looked exactly the same and no one told me. He said he did tell me, but he never did...wtf. Did he lie to also make himself look good to the manager? :wtf


----------



## PandaBearx

Today was just a cra* day, people can honestly be such jerks and I try not to take it to heart. It's retail, it happens. It's life. But fuc* does it drain you.


----------



## Kevin001

Me and my coworker on good terms now.


----------



## Kevin001

Never in a million years did I think I'd be working at this job or any job for 2 1/2 yrs. This was a dream situation. I feel called to find something else now but not sure what.....if I would get fired I will say I won't take a year and half off again. Maybe a couple of months?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Real estate drone photography. I think I want to do this. Especially with the large properties around here. 

I figure this will be a good way to work for myself. I can't deal with having a dumb dickhead boss telling me what to do anymore and pretending I don't want to strangle my coworkers.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to check my PTO


----------



## mt moyt

think ive been black listed for the civil service here. sent in an application on 8th jan, got rejected the next day lmao.


----------



## AllGlad

Crisigv said:


> It's official, my store is closing down. And there's a very good chance I will lose my job. I am very worried, sad and anxious about all this. I can't afford to miss even a day. Man, I really thought we were going to stay in the mall.


Im sorry to hear this, are you starting to look for another job?


----------



## blue2

I'm a little teacup short & stout here is my handle, here is my spout.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Two extra shifts, could use the money but will miss the days off..


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm so booored of my job. I need to find something else but what?


----------



## Kevin001

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm so booored of my job. I need to find something else but what?


What time of work are you doing?


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Left my job today. Job number 305. Even though I've left 305 jobs already it still doesnt make leaving so damn awkward.

Which is why I found this thread.

Leaving a job causes me so much social anxiety. So much so that it's enough to make me want to stay in a job as opposed to leaving. I'm meant to be an expert at quitting jobs but I still this way. Leaving a job is harder than starting.

It's literally the most awkwardest feeling talking to people and being like "so errrrr this is my last day sooo". Argh! What is there to say? I don't have another job to go so it's even more awkward!!!!!!

And I've never spoken to the people that sit on my bank of computers. I ruined it at the start and never spoke, and then it got too late a few weeks in to introduce myself. So we just never spoke. But we knew each other was there. Y'know? So i just "good bye everyone" on my last day. they say "goodbye it was nice meeting you" ... I was like "erm yeah you too". Because they never actually met me technically?!?! Arrrrrgh it's too awkward I AM SQUIRMING.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This count system is horribly flawed and inefficient but c’est la vie...


----------



## Karsten

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yesterday this guy walks into the shop front foyer and stops scrubbing his shoes for like 30 secs, then walks in and spits out what looks like a ketchup packet into his hand, walks over and says "I have $5 and want something cheap but I need enough change for the bus and to buy my kids sweets", I'm staring at him like what the **** but point out the cheapest tallboy and he's like "that's too much, I won't have enough change, I just want a coffee", I'm like "this is a liquor store man", "What? Are you kidding?", "Look around, why did you come here if you want coffee?", "Well it's late and I saw the open sign...it's 2am...", "it's 10 to 10pm man", "what? I need to learn how to read a clock with the ya know..."(making signs, while still holding the ketchup packet he spit out in his and and now talking in a fake deep voice), "there's Tim Hortons nearby right? I could get a coffee and still have enough right?", "sure", walks out, puts spit out packet back in his mouth and starts running towards Tim's, coworker watches him out the window and says he ran right past it, stopped looked confused, turns around like it's eureka moment and heads towards it...can imagine what happened in Tim's...that's more or less how it happened, lol


That's some prime cut material right there. God bless the whackaloons (assuming they are nonviolent).

The only thing I miss from customer service jobs is running into some strange people. I still draw from those memories when I'm doing a character impression, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Karsten said:


> That's some prime cut material right there. God bless the whackaloons (assuming they are nonviolent).
> 
> The only thing I miss from customer service jobs is running into some strange people. I still draw from those memories when I'm doing a character impression, lol.


You definitely meet some characters working in a bottle shop, no doubt, lol


----------



## cmed

I love when other designers take time out of their day to stop by my page and inform me that they're more talented than me. Maybe if you spent more time putting all that wonderful talent to good use, you wouldn't feel so compelled to project your insecurities in my comments section?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Kevin001 said:


> What time of work are you doing?


I'm a stocker at Wal-mart.


----------



## Kevin001

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm a stocker at Wal-mart.


Not bad but I feel ya.


----------



## AffinityWing

Damn... I think I embarrassed my manager today. I asked the district manager "Where is everybody today?" but I thought he was just an assistant manager or something. My manager asked me "Why would you ask my boss that? How is he supposed to know?" ops

I also let someone drive off without paying, for the second time now. I'm enjoying handing out orders more than working inside with the drinks/food, but I'm worried they'll stop trusting me to do it at all because of this.


----------



## AllGlad

Im glad that we the upgrade is finally done and complete... being on call during the weekend kinda sucked... not like I had anything to do... but having to possibly do work meant I couldn't really go out for a walk or w/e...
Also done with not having to wake up early as well...


Hopefully things are smooth for the rest of the week...


----------



## AllGlad

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Left my job today. Job number 305. Even though I've left 305 jobs already it still doesnt make leaving so damn awkward.
> 
> Which is why I found this thread.
> 
> Leaving a job causes me so much social anxiety. So much so that it's enough to make me want to stay in a job as opposed to leaving. I'm meant to be an expert at quitting jobs but I still this way. Leaving a job is harder than starting.
> 
> It's literally the most awkwardest feeling talking to people and being like "so errrrr this is my last day sooo". Argh! What is there to say? I don't have another job to go so it's even more awkward!!!!!!
> 
> And I've never spoken to the people that sit on my bank of computers. I ruined it at the start and never spoke, and then it got too late a few weeks in to introduce myself. So we just never spoke. But we knew each other was there. Y'know? So i just "good bye everyone" on my last day. they say "goodbye it was nice meeting you" ... I was like "erm yeah you too". Because they never actually met me technically?!?! Arrrrrgh it's too awkward I AM SQUIRMING.


Yea I agree it's probably harder to leave a job then to start. You gotta tell your manager or your boss that you are leaving which in itself is anxiety inducing. They start becoming nosying and wanting to know why you are leaving and if you have a job lined up, what it is and how much your making...

So I guess you couldn't take your current job anymroe?


----------



## Kevin001

Me and my coworker still not clicking oh well.


----------



## roxslide

Now that I am pretty settled in my job I have decided that I really don't like one of my supervisors. I have observed her enough to know that she has a good heart and is a good enough person but I don't like the way she treats me or even talks to me.

Maybe she will warm up to me eventually, not sure but honestly I may leave and find a new job because of her. Or transfer to a different department...


----------



## ShadowOne

I'm losing my ****ing ****


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> They keep giving her new clients. I just don't get. This week my department had our monthly meeting. Close to 20 people were in the conference room. So the head of the department mentions a new challenging, complicated client is coming soon. Then she said that this lady would be the manager for it. I sh*t you not, the whole room gasped and sighed (Oh no!! Oh god!!) at the same time upon hearing that.
> 
> She's just awful. She tries but her brain is scrambled.


Why oh why did they hire her? She's like a menace to my department. Just gives everyone else more work and you can barely understand what she is saying. She just rambles on and on and on making no sense half the time. I really, really want her gone.


----------



## mt moyt

weird interview question today. "you have to live on the moon with only 1 person. dont tell me who that person is, but tell me 3 attributes that that person has"

i used my answer from a thread on SAS about qualities you'd like in a partner lol. 

Wonder what the point of that was. seemed like a question they asked when they run out of things to say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Hope its not storming bad after work tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Paycheck was nice today..less PTO than I thought though.


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if it's early stage alzheimer's. She really needs to be fired.


----------



## AllGlad

A bit of a heck-tic week... whole upgrade went through a bump... but should be smooth... messed up a bit on friday... will find out how if they can fix it on their end...
Lunch was provided by the company which was nice... just glad that this week is over and now we will have another new page to go through...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So let me get this straight, I called security over to make sure she wasn’t alone when I went for a sandwich and that’s an issue, but if the bar needs something next next door, or the cashier needs change, or the printer needs ink and I leave one person that’s fine and none of the latter scenarios will affect theft but my leaving with security in place to watch will eh? What’s more, I’d security was so concerned that I left why didn’t he stop me going? I told him exactly why I was leaving and instead he let me go then lectured me and then complained to you? What’s that about? And even if I punched out to go for a sandwich she’d still be alone...I mean either you apply the rule full stop or not, the fact that I made sure he had support and got in trouble for it given the other circumstances in which cashiers are left alone daily is absurd...just saying


----------



## mt moyt

so many companies hire based on personality


----------



## AllGlad

Back to work... partner


----------



## komorikun

OMG. Everyone in the office is sick. Not just like a few, more like over 50% are sick currently or were sick in the last 2 weeks. Everyone is hacking and sneezing. And it's not like one of those mild colds. Several people took 1-3 PTO days. Today 3 people in my department (total 17 people) called out sick today.

Hope I don't catch it.


----------



## Kevin001

Raining the next 2 days....great. Hope I don't get too wet waiting on rides.


----------



## caelle

I've been at my job for exactly one year. It's the longest I've ever held a job.. pretty sad. But also awesome. I'm proud of myself. I've had to deal with a lot of garbage working here. Now I'm looking into other things. I'm hoping to find another part time job but still keep my current one. My goal was to stay at this job for a year because it looks good on a resume. But even longer would look better.


----------



## komorikun

I ratted on the dementia manager again. Ugh. I just asked her for a few simple requests and she never gets around to do them. Whether she doesn't do them on purpose, doesn't know how to do them, or she just forgets, I don't know. But if nothing gets done after 2-3 emails, several weeks apart, there is nothing else to do but rat on her. 

When I say ratting I mean I cc the head of my department in the emails and then the department head tells the manager's boss to do her ****ing job. After I did that I ran into her in the hallway and she gave me the evil eye, LOL.

I'm sick of having to nag full-grown adults. What is this ****? Adult daycare?


----------



## Kevin001

Transgender person gave me their number.....sorry don't swing that way.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> I'm sick of having to nag full-grown adults. What is this ****? Adult daycare?


yeah, it's that, and it's also this: "87% OF EMPLOYEES WORLDWIDE ARE NOT ENGAGED AT WORK" :grin2: that's from a 100+ page paper from Gallup.

dementia manager lol

yeah i seem to notice that most managers are scatterbrained, don't see how they get to be managers.

i started a new job in november. i asked if i could change desk, was told no, it's better to sit close to the team. new girl starts like a month after me; she gets her own office , WHAT THE FCVK. other girl starts a week ago, gets to change desks after 1 day. THE FFOOOOK.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> OMG. Everyone in the office is sick. Not just like a few, more like over 50% are sick currently or were sick in the last 2 weeks. Everyone is hacking and sneezing. And it's not like one of those mild colds. Several people took 1-3 PTO days. Today 3 people in my department (total 17 people) called out sick today.
> 
> Hope I don't catch it.


 I almost never get sick when everyone else is sick. Every now and then I'll get a slight sore throat or the sniffles but I pretty much never get incapacitated sick. I think it's because I never shied away from germs. Never been big on washing my hands all the time. Pretty much only do it if I actually got something on them while wiping or something. Also generally I'll use the same dishes over and over and just rinse them out instead of full on soapy washing them. I am kind of paranoid about things like raw chicken but TBH, I have handled raw chicken with bare hands, didn't wash them, cooked it and ate it with raw chicken hands and never got sick. I think people kind of sabotage their immune systems by avoiding germs to the point of absurdity by washing their hands when they aren't even dirty.


----------



## versikk

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think people kind of sabotage their immune systems by avoiding germs to the point of absurdity by washing their hands when they aren't even dirty.


yeah


----------



## AffinityWing

My hours have been severely cut for next week. I keep worrying if it's because I did something wrong or if it's just the manager's way of stepping over me again because he doesn't like me. I brought up not having been payed on time yet, and he was annoyed with me because of corporate asking -him- why I was not payed...ok. Could this be retaliation?

Is it because I am still doing a poor job? I know business has been pretty slow and there is been alot of labor cuts, but I thought I was starting to gain more trust now since it's been three weeks. I checked everyone else's schedule, and I'm the only one given as little as 3 hours on two particular days, when everyone else seems to have at least 4 or more. My manager doesn't even seem to want to pick up his personal phone or the work phone at me anymore. (And I can tell he is ignoring me when calling the store, because he just replies to me by text, immediately afterwards.) He has made his dislike pretty clear, but I don't want that to mean I am starting to get the constructive dismissal shaft.


----------



## Kevin001

Might of let this woman on using someone's else ID oh well...been a stressful week.


----------



## AllGlad

can't work after 4pm... -_-


----------



## versikk

AffinityWing said:


> My hours have been severely cut for next week. I keep worrying if it's because I did something wrong or if it's just the manager's way of stepping over me again because he doesn't like me. I brought up not having been payed on time yet, and he was annoyed with me because of corporate asking -him- why I was not payed...ok. Could this be retaliation?
> 
> Is it because I am still doing a poor job? I know business has been pretty slow and there is been alot of labor cuts, but I thought I was starting to gain more trust now since it's been three weeks. I checked everyone else's schedule, and I'm the only one given as little as 3 hours on two particular days, when everyone else seems to have at least 4 or more. My manager doesn't even seem to want to pick up his personal phone or the work phone at me anymore. (And I can tell he is ignoring me when calling the store, because he just replies to me by text, immediately afterwards.) He has made his dislike pretty clear, but I don't want that to mean I am starting to get the constructive dismissal shaft.


You're super young so it's not the end of the world if they're phasing you out. Work life is pretty tough and luck isn't _abundant _there.

I once got fired because after 4 days of starting my job I was sick for 8 days (it was actually GAD+SA, but i had constant psychosomatic diarrhoea so yeah) and i didn't notify all 7 managers every day that i was still sick (like on the 7th day i failed to email one specific manager, got an angry email from them and that was the last straw i guess).

A lot of managers are power-tripping jackasses and/or scatter-brained.


----------



## AffinityWing

versikk said:


> You're super young so it's not the end of the world if they're phasing you out. Work life is pretty tough and luck isn't _abundant _there.
> 
> I once got fired because after 4 days of starting my job I was sick for 8 days (it was actually GAD+SA, but i had constant psychosomatic diarrhoea so yeah) and i didn't notify all 7 managers every day that i was still sick (like on the 7th day i failed to email one specific manager, got an angry email from them and that was the last straw i guess).
> 
> A lot of managers are power-tripping jackasses and/or scatter-brained.


Well, not that young, to be having my first job as a 20 year old and having 16 and 17-year old coworkers get preferential treatment, since they are cheaper to hire and give hours to due to lower labor cost.

I'm doing the best I can, busting my *** almost every day, so I understand how tough it is. I think luck is something you think about only after you start putting in more effort. But even then, thinking about is pretty irrelevant if it's not something in your control.

That's messed up. What job was this, if you don't mind me asking?

This is one reason I wouldn't want to become a manager, not that I would even have the time since I am still focusing on going to school.


----------



## komorikun

AffinityWing said:


> My hours have been severely cut for next week. I keep worrying if it's because I did something wrong or if it's just the manager's way of stepping over me again because he doesn't like me. I brought up not having been payed on time yet, and he was annoyed with me because of corporate asking -him- why I was not payed...ok. Could this be retaliation?
> 
> Is it because I am still doing a poor job? I know business has been pretty slow and there is been alot of labor cuts, but I thought I was starting to gain more trust now since it's been three weeks. I checked everyone else's schedule, and I'm the only one given as little as 3 hours on two particular days, when everyone else seems to have at least 4 or more. My manager doesn't even seem to want to pick up his personal phone or the work phone at me anymore. (And I can tell he is ignoring me when calling the store, because he just replies to me by text, immediately afterwards.) He has made his dislike pretty clear, but I don't want that to mean I am starting to get the constructive dismissal shaft.


If they haven't paid you when you are supposed to be paid, you should quit. That is a reaaaaaaally bad sign. Something very shady is going on. That is one thing that should never be tolerated. You should get paid on time, PERIOD.


----------



## Kevin001

Been getting hit on a lot at work lately.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> Been getting hit on a lot at work lately.


At least you are getting notice. lol Hopefully their intension is good and coming from the heart.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## blue2

I'ma gonna buy me some fancy ***** with all this dough I be rollin in, treat myself to a solid gold hamster wheel ...word


----------



## Kevin001

Fun Spirit said:


> At least you are getting notice. lol Hopefully their intension is good and coming from the heart.
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


Meh don't think my future wife will be coming to a casino lol but hey never know :stu


----------



## versikk

AffinityWing said:


> Well, not that young, to be having my first job as a 20 year old and having 16 and 17-year old coworkers get preferential treatment, since they are cheaper to hire and give hours to due to lower labor cost.
> 
> I'm doing the best I can, busting my *** almost every day, so I understand how tough it is. I think luck is something you think about only after you start putting in more effort. But even then, thinking about is pretty irrelevant if it's not something in your control.
> 
> That's messed up. What job was this, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> This is one reason I wouldn't want to become a manager, not that I would even have the time since I am still focusing on going to school.


not sure how to explain it properly. corpC rented me from corpB, corpB in turn rented me from corpA (IT consulting firm). :roll
it's all about the company tho. some companies are wayyy better than others when it comes to their corpo culture.

i'd hate to be a manager.

Wow school too... impressive.:smile2:


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I almost never get sick when everyone else is sick. Every now and then I'll get a slight sore throat or the sniffles but I pretty much never get incapacitated sick. I think it's because I never shied away from germs. Never been big on washing my hands all the time. Pretty much only do it if I actually got something on them while wiping or something. Also generally I'll use the same dishes over and over and just rinse them out instead of full on soapy washing them. I am kind of paranoid about things like raw chicken but TBH, I have handled raw chicken with bare hands, didn't wash them, cooked it and ate it with raw chicken hands and never got sick. I think people kind of sabotage their immune systems by avoiding germs to the point of absurdity by washing their hands when they aren't even dirty.


But when's the last time you were around a lot of people on a regular basis though (besides when out shopping)?

Luckily I haven't gotten it yet. Cross your fingers that I don't get sick cause I trained this one woman yesterday. She was out sick on Monday with the thing that is going around the office. We were sitting next to each other for 4 hours on Friday and she used my keyboard and mouse......

I noticed at work that there are *sick zones*. People seem to spread it to the coworkers that sit near them. No one in my area of 4 desks has gotten sick. Meanwhile on the other side of the room, several have gotten sick.


----------



## AffinityWing

komorikun said:


> If they haven't paid you when you are supposed to be paid, you should quit. That is a reaaaaaaally bad sign. Something very shady is going on. That is one thing that should never be tolerated. You should get paid on time, PERIOD.


I saw I received the money in my account after I brought it up, but believe I received much less than for my hours worked. I've been working there for three weeks now, should have gotten paid last Tuesday but only got my money this Tuesday. (And then I get told by the manager "You should be checking your account." :sus) I didn't want to pressure him about it, since it's only my first paycheck and it will be an issue if he continues being late (or not paying me at all..wtf)

I find it very odd if he is simultaneously general manager, scheduling manager, and the person who is issuing the payment, while every other person higher than general employee is listed as only "assistant manager" on the schedule at best. Is this the way it is supposed to be? I was told by my mother that the money should be getting issued by another source, so I should not be asking him about it, since I'm using direct deposit and it should be an automatic payment. I don't have any idea how this works, so I wouldn't know but since he complained to me "Now corporate is asking me why you haven't been paid yet." like it was my fault, even though I asked him last Tuesday about my money (when I was expecting to be paid) and he just said "Next Tuesday". ...:serious:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> But when's the last time you were around a lot of people on a regular basis though (besides when out shopping)?


 It's been a while but I wasn't always so hermit. I never did get sick when everyone else did and I was even less likely to wash my hands and care about germs and stuff then than I am now. In fact, I probably do get (slightly) sick more now than I ever did when I was working at McDonald's with a zillion people and there little incubators coming and going all the time.

The last time I got sick was....several years ago. It was kinda bad for a day or so. Like suddenly my throat was so sore I almost couldn't talk but the next day it was fine.



> Luckily I haven't gotten it yet. Cross your fingers that I don't get sick cause I trained this one woman yesterday. She was out sick on Monday with the thing that is going around the office. We were sitting next to each other for 4 hours on Friday and she used my keyboard and mouse......
> 
> I noticed at work that the people that there are sick zones. People seem to spread it to the coworkers that sit near them. No one in my area of 4 desks has gotten sick. Meanwhile on the other side of the room, several have gotten sick.


 I'm crossing my fingers and toes. More than likely if you were gonna get it you would have already.


----------



## Kevin001

Had 6 people interview today.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

I work for an international company but the lack of training and procedures is astounding! I cannot even fathom it.


----------



## 8888

Got to wait another 48 hours to try to sell what I want to sell because there is a rule I can only have 10 listings in a certain category in 7 rolling days. I should try eBay again, they have fewer restrictions.


----------



## AllGlad

woot... getting paid OT for not doing much...


----------



## versikk

This treadmill of life is one big absurd

Jooooookkkeeeeeee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

She’s gonna complain without question


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Had 6 people interview today.


Are you doing the interviews?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Are you doing the interviews?


Nah


----------



## versikk

yo umm a manager who works since 5 years didn't know how to find an alternative way to find out a certain detail about customers

me: the field is empty, so how do i find the thing
mgr: something must be wrong with the overnight syncing, ask the [company that sells this systetm] service desk why their system didn't sync the thing
me: * sees thing listed *on the page that's currently on his screen**
me: * SA kicks in becos y not, so not pointing out that it says right there on screen & i can go there instead of waiting 3 days for an external company to reply to a question*
me: ok i'll check (i dont check of course but yeah didnt talk _back_)

i know managers have a _lot _to deal with, but come on. this is a system he used at least once a day for several years and it's a basic, vital information unit for that system and his job lol. it's like working at the post office for years and not knowing an alternative way of looking up zip codes if a system goes down. TOMORROW IS A NEW DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## komorikun

God help me to get through this week. It's a rough one.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> God help me to get through this week. It's a rough one.


There are millions of deities so in order to connect you to the right one I'll need at least a name, Miss. ✌
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2

versikk said:


> komorikun said:
> 
> 
> 
> God help me to get through this week. It's a rough one.
> 
> 
> 
> There are millions of deities so in order to connect you to the right one I'll need at least a name, Miss. ✌
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

....Duh, there's only one big dawg, the rest are fallen angels trying to go into business themselves : /


----------



## versikk

blue2 said:


> ....Duh, there's only one big dawg, the rest are fallen angels trying to go into business themselves : /


Hhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> There are millions of deities so in order to connect you to the right one I'll need at least a name, Miss. ✌
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sorry boss, I have little interest in doing deliveries and chances are I won’t be up if you need short notice cover. Also, what achievement did I reach that I’ve got a certificate?


----------



## BraceForImpact

Oh sure, Chris, it's fine. You go ahead and just leave deliveries outside because you're too lazy to leave your warm office to move them. This is your bloody job!!


----------



## Kevin001

They forgot to add my PTO on my check.


----------



## exceptionalfool

I don't want to commute anymore. It's not worth it.


----------



## firestar

exceptionalfool said:


> I don't want to commute anymore. It's not worth it.


How long is your commute?


----------



## exceptionalfool

firestar said:


> How long is your commute?


50 minutes. I know that's nothing, but it's not the miles. It's the insanity and chaos of the highway with so many vehicles, accidents and frustrated people acting out in their manner of driving. I wish it could be a seamless cruise with the radio on, but it's just too crowded and crazy.


----------



## firestar

exceptionalfool said:


> 50 minutes. I know that's nothing, but it's not the miles. It's the insanity and chaos of the highway with so many vehicles, accidents and frustrated people acting out in their manner of driving. I wish it could be a seamless cruise with the radio on, but it's just too crowded and crazy.


50 minutes is plenty. My commute is 30-45 minutes each way and I still want to move closer.

I know what you mean about drivers being crazy. There is one section of my commute where to continue on the major street, you have to be in the right lane. So many cars jump the line by cruising in the center lane and then cut in at the last minute, so that the long line of cars in the right lane have to slam on their brakes. Drives me nuts every single morning.


----------



## komorikun

Haven't gotten sick yet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Haven't gotten sick yet.


 Does that mean I get to rub your ears and slick back your whiskers?


----------



## AllGlad

exceptionalfool said:


> I don't want to commute anymore. It's not worth it.


I kinda agree... I went from a 1hr 15 min bus/subway commute to a 15 walk.
I know that not everyone has the ability to do so, but walking too work for me has been great and I would take less money to do so..
I also basically get 1.5 hours free which I didn't have.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Our seating arrangement has changed and I now sit next to my boss. FML.

I would feel differently if he were single, but dude is married. Now I'm just forced to sit next to my boss rather than a relationship prospect.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they get my PTO figured out.


----------



## Citrine79

Once again having Sunday nighy anxiety about going into work...can’t sleep and don’t feel great. Morrale has been really low the past few weeks and I suspect it is going to get worse as my employer refused to pay us for the one day last week we were closed due to the weather. I ended up taking the day without pay as I didn’t want to waste a vacation day and they didn’t give us enough time to make the time. My employer is incredibly stingy when it comes to benefits and perks and it is making for an unhappy work environment.


----------



## AllGlad

New guy today, kinda short... im at least 15 cm taller than everyone on my team...


----------



## leaf in the wind

My first anniversary at this company will be in two months. I will try to hang on until then.

I wish I knew where I was going next.


----------



## versikk

leaf in the wind said:


> I wish I knew where I was going next.


Uh-huh. :serious:


----------



## AllGlad

got off early today because of weather


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gotta love a box of wine breaking in front of the new guy...


----------



## 8888

Inventory is sitting, it's time to have a sale.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I clocked out...system went down.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't be outside today absolutely freezing.


----------



## 8888

I had a sale. It was a repeat customer. He had an issue and I helped him solve it and he thanked me. Hopefully the good customer service will bring him back again.


----------



## Wanderlust26

That hag keeps giving me the death stare. Ugggghhhh. Get a life. Jesus.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I don't know if I've just been more irritable or I've been getting more annoying customers lately.


I've been getting a lot of customers who don't know what a product is called and they will give me such minimal description and then stand there waiting for me to read their mind. Like this one woman told me she's looking for ankle cream. Weird...so I showed her the foot creams thinking that's gotta be what she meant but it wasn't. She doesn't say a word after that so I was wondering why that specific area and I guessed maybe she's hurt in that area. So I asked her if she's looking for pain-relieving creams and she said yes. -___- OH, MY GOD. Shoot me.


----------



## Kevin001

Loss my composure a little tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Have another potluck on Friday.....have no idea what I'll bring ugh.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I finally applied to another job (at like 3AM last night). It'll only be my second application in two months... I'm going to have to put more effort into this if I want to realize the changes I need in my life.

There aren't a lot of positions or companies that look terribly interesting to me though.


----------



## cmed

I'm so close to not having to do client work any more. I could make it happen now if I downsized my life, but I'm going to give it until next year before I decide if that's necessary. Man does the thought of that excite me.


----------



## ShadowOne

i dont really have time to be depressed. have a feeling it's going to catch up with me, especially as the depression increases and the relentless stresses of work increase. i dont really know where this is all going to end


----------



## cmed

People who think they can get one over on me by doing a chargeback are in for a surprise. I'm undefeated in chargeback disputes. 2-0.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Just because you're a programmer, it doesn't mean that you need 0 skills in any area that's not programming. You still need to be able to read! And think! Arrggghh.


----------



## BraceForImpact

"staff meeting" more like "blame everyone else meeting"


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder if we're still having the potluck? Hmm


----------



## MCHB

Working on a pipe conveyor for woodchips. The thing is massive and the pipe is 30" ID.


----------



## 8888

There's this one product I sell that I don't make very much on it but it sells quickly, sometimes within a couple of hours of it being offered for sale. So I've upped the price slightly to see how it goes.


----------



## Number 5

Not far off the option to retire now after working in same job almost 37 years.


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisor didn't add my PTO but meh whatever I'll just take another day off.


----------



## AllGlad

I hate Crystal Reports...


----------



## Kevin001

Its been nice being able to take off 2 days every month the last 3 months but might can't next month idk.


----------



## versikk

BraceForImpact said:


> "staff meeting" more like "blame everyone else meeting"


AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth



ShadowOne said:


> i dont really have time to be depressed. have a feeling it's going to catch up with me, especially as the depression increases and the relentless stresses of work increase. i dont really know where this is all going to end


lol indeed.


----------



## Chevy396

Farming is even more rewarding than writing code and you don't have to sit still and die as you do it.


----------



## Kevin001

Potluck went ok.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh looks like I'll be less than an hr short of being able to take 2 days off in March.


----------



## Crisigv

I don't have the right personality for retail.


----------



## 8888

I've been volunteering and I just got promoted to a senior volunteer today. I'm hoping volunteering will look good on my resume.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I've been volunteering and I just got promoted to a senior volunteer today. I'm hoping volunteering will look good on my resume.


What type of job are you looking for?


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> What type of job are you looking for?


Probably computer work since I have a certificate in personal computers.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Probably computer work since I have a certificate in personal computers.


Oh sweet


----------



## mt moyt

start my new job tomorrow, im nervous. 
i dont want to be stuck in the role of the quiet one as usual. i hope i can say some dumb things and joke around.
i really need a kind of tape to listen to before socialising. to get my mind in order. something like youtube interviews of someone i admire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AffinityWing

I had a girl that came from another store teaching me headset at work the other day. I'm still quite scared to do it, but it didn't seem that bad..I'm more worried about getting the hang of the functions of the monitor and headset. She said I was good when she saw how I worked..It was really weird hearing it after how much I was messing up at work the other day and thinking how bad I am at it. lol


----------



## wmu'14

So the Elves joining the Battle of Helm's Deep in The Two Towers movie is controversial because the battle in the prologue is supposed to be The Last Alliance between men and elves, so it doesn't make sense that the Elves join the men at Helm's Deep. It's particularly controversial because the Elves don't join the Battle of Helm's Deep in the books.

But I was wondering, in the movie, the Elves join the battle. But then what happens? How come they don't join the Battle of Minas Tirith / Pelanor Fields? Do they all die? Do they stay and guard Helm's Deep? Do they leave Middle Earth after the Battle? I forgot.


----------



## versikk

mt moyt said:


> start my new job tomorrow, im nervous.
> i dont want to be stuck in the role of the quiet one as usual. i hope i can say some dumb things and joke around.
> i really need a kind of tape to listen to before socialising. to get my mind in order. something like youtube interviews of someone i admire
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well get ya headphones on and start listening.


----------



## mt moyt

versikk said:


> well get ya headphones on and start listening.


thanks versikk

but who was i kidding sigh


----------



## Kevin001

So many escorts tonight.


----------



## copper

Make sure the bathrooms are fixed before having 4 hour training.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not outside tomorrow, it will be freezing.


----------



## Chevy396

I need to build an F# API for my brain.


----------



## mt moyt

well they use skype to communicate at work and im not used to it.
its not a big office so i feel like i should look in their direction after every message but thats also weird.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## komorikun

Work is giving me stress. Two of my assigned clients are such a pain. They are so particular and demanding. I get this email from one of the managers asking me or my supervisor to call the client tomorrow. They want to make changes to my work product that I produced over 3 weeks ago. Which means this month's work product will be delayed. Thanks but no thanks. Email is much better. 

I really need to find a new job. I can handle coworkers for the most part. I can't deal with clients/customers. Shouldn't have all this stress for such a low-paying job. Should be making $80,000+ to deal with this crap.


----------



## Kevin001

New coworkers are nice


----------



## Chevy396

It really helps to know the surface roads of any area you're in, just in case you have to run from the cops and don't want them to trap you on the freeway.


----------



## Chevy396

I keep getting artistic inspiration while I have no pencils nearby.


----------



## BraceForImpact

Chevy396 said:


> I keep getting artistic inspiration while I have no pencils nearby.


Ugh, the struggle is real.


----------



## cmed

Actual email from someone inquiring about my services...



> Do you only do business via web forms and day later emails and tweets and YouTube comments or am I allowed to actually talk to you ?
> 
> I am a little confused (and old school business) by the "fill out this form, telling us about your company" and we'll get back to you, and not being able to talk to someone about it. If I have to mine out your costs etc. and communicate back and forth via only emails/texts.......I'll move on and find someone else.


So I told him to find someone else.

Leverage is great. I love being in a position to tell people with attitude problems to shove it. 3 years ago I would've had to deal with this crap. Not any more.


----------



## Kevin001

My hair is so wild, just one more day of work though phew. I hope I can manage it before I get it cut this weekend.


----------



## versikk

i got to swap out hard drives on 2 laptops today weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to find a a higher paying more steady job that I can manage and get to reasonably...I don’t want to job hunt though


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker said one of the supervisors told her to say yes sir....hmmmmmk.


----------



## Citrine79

Morale is pretyy much at rock bottom at my workplace right now. My workload is so light and about to get lighter that days there just drag on and on. It is so bad that the other day during lunch I was on my phone looking at job openings.


----------



## andy0128

I'm in consideration for a new job but it involves quite a lot of involvement in setting up a new company. I'm in two minds though as to whether i have the drive or can cope with such a step into the unknown. Still I'm unemployed in two months time and there aren't many other alternatives right now.


----------



## andy0128

Citrine79 said:


> Morale is pretyy much at rock bottom at my workplace right now. My workload is so light and about to get lighter that days there just drag on and on. It is so bad that the other day during lunch I was on my phone looking at job openings.


That has happened to me in my current job. Is that how the company operates? Being overstaffed or will they be getting rid of someone?


----------



## exceptionalfool

I understand that most people probably take way more than they need in terms of ketchup packets, but come on. McDonald's franchises are the worst, being so hard up now that they avoid giving you even one. They push a bag of crappy food out the window and say "thankyouhaveaniceday" so you hopefully forget or feel too intimidated to ask for anything. Remember the good old days when they'd just throw a handful of ketchup packets in there? 

"Yeah. I guess two is enough. Thanks." 

Or you have an order for 40 chicken nuggets and they only give you one bbq sauce. :um Can't the high price of this low quality "food" cover the cost for a few extra tubs of synthetic bbq sauce??? You pay the same price for a real burger at a real restaurant and they give you a whole damn bottle of ketchup to use for your meal. What the hell is going on in this world, man. :bash


----------



## Citrine79

andy0128 said:


> That has happened to me in my current job. Is that how the company operates? Being overstaffed or will they be getting rid of someone?


The company is just run so poorly from top to bottom. A few weeks ago we had a huge snowstorm here and te company made people either take time off with no pay or use vacation time. I chose no pay as I am not wasting a vacation day on that. Every other company I have worked for has paid us for snow days without question. There are no incentives, no rewards and management doesn't do anything special hardly ever. A longtime employee had her last day on Friday and the company said or did nothing!  Feel bad as she was one of the few upbeat people there.

Right now, my area is being battered by very high winds. Lots and lots of power outages around town. I bet if the power is out at my office that they will make us go in anyway.


----------



## komorikun

Citrine79 said:


> The company is just run so poorly from top to bottom. A few weeks ago we had a huge snowstorm here and te company made people either take time off with no pay or use vacation time. I chose no pay as I am not wasting a vacation day on that. Every other company I have worked for has paid us for snow days without question. There are no incentives, no rewards and management doesn't do anything special hardly ever. A longtime employee had her last day on Friday and the company said or did nothing! Feel bad as she was one of the few upbeat people there.
> 
> Right now, my area is being battered by very high winds. Lots and lots of power outages around town. I bet if the power is out at my office that they will make us go in anyway.


My company did the same thing. There were 4-5 days where coming to work by car was quite dangerous due to snow and ice. Some people worked remotely but not all positions/roles allow for that. Many people had to use their PTO (vacation days).


----------



## Crisigv

Work is going to be awkward now after an incident that happened on Sunday (thankfully I wasn't there). Glad that I have vacation starting after this Friday.


----------



## Kevin001

Got ink on my jacket...ugh.


----------



## Citrine79

Each day my apathy towards my job grows more. Today is especially bad..not feeling great today due to a migrane, it is gray, gloomy and snowing here...again. I just don’t care because there is no incentive for me to do my job at this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

Some people seriously shouldn't be allowed to have jobs the way they act towards coworkers. 
Fcvking power trippers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andy1984

I was meant to get a login for this thing according to the robots that hired me. no human has said anything. I got an email from payroll but I had the alternative to just reply with my details. I wonder if they'll get angry that I havent logged in and updated my details. angry robots are kind of scary. i was quite worried about having to ask about login because I'm pretty sure my manager wont know. avoidance strategy seems to be working though, I feel better. it's their responsibility to sort out these things anyway. not my fault the robots aren't communicating with the humans properly.


----------



## Crisigv

So bored. 2 hours to go.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t know what to make of work lately, I seem to annoy my boss a lot recently which I assume is why I was shorted shifts, luckily I’ve been asked to cover two shifts which makes up the difference for me financially. Also, annoying shift today with the knocking over of the cans for the depot and the breaking of a bunch of Budweiser bottles...still, could’ve been worse than the two cases, however, having to tape up the other six cases isn’t great regardless of the fact the bottles themselves not being broken


----------



## Kevin001

Paycheck is ok but need to find ways to make extra cash.


----------



## Skygrinder

I deserve a raise.


----------



## Citrine79

I am so fed up with every aspect of my job right now. Such a depressing place to be. My prior job has its issues and the boss was nuts but I would rather be back there than where I am now because there at least I was busy, actually cared about the work and even though the boss was nuts as I said, I know she appreicated my work and I was nicey compensated for it. Now I spend much of the day on my phone because I don’t have much to do and the work I do have I really don’t care about. This company does nothing for me so why should I knock myself out for them. 


*sorry for the rant, it has been a really crappy few days and I needed to vent*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

cmed said:


> Actual email from someone inquiring about my services...
> 
> So I told him to find someone else.
> 
> Leverage is great. I love being in a position to tell people with attitude problems to shove it. 3 years ago I would've had to deal with this crap. Not any more.


Niiiice. 8)

I give customers a slight attitude back if they're giving me an attitude. So far no assistant managers have pulled me aside to have a talk about it. xD


----------



## versikk

Citrine79 said:


> *sorry for the rant, it has been a really crappy few days and I needed to vent*


you're in the right thread and should feel no guilt.


----------



## firestar

I wish they would stop cancelling work for snow. I know it's safer for everyone, but it makes it impossible to plan anything. I've rescheduled something twice already, and now I'm going to have to reschedule it yet again.


----------



## AllGlad

I think there's some communcation issues between me and a coworker...
Today I found an issue with some data, I was telling my coworker what I thought the issue was, and was he confusing me... eventually I think figured out what I meant, and told me too look further into it.
The thing is that, there was nothing more to really look at, as there was really only one cause of the issue. I only asked this coworker because he would know whether some other process would have affected the data.


So I left for lunch, and the other guys found out the what the issue was, which was exactly what I thought it was. 

So we had to think of a solution, and now it's off my hands...


----------



## Perkins

**** this job.


----------



## exceptionalfool

In a matter of days I have gone from b*tching about having to drive everyday to b*tching about having to walk everyday. :lol 


I wish I had my car here with me. :serious: I miss you car. :heart


----------



## Kevin001

Mom met my coworker tonight.....again.


----------



## komorikun

I'm pooped. Haven't had a three day weekend since New Year's. I'm taking tomorrow off. Only using 4 hours of PTO since I've worked 36 hours in 4 days.

Just so exhausted. January is a very rough month in my department. February is not as bad but still rough and it's made worse because there are only 28 days to finish everything.

With Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants gone the workload is pretty bad. We (people in the same role as me) all took 1-3 of her assignments. I kind of got lucky since they allowed me to offload 10 of my little assignments to these 2 other women who do other roles but seem to have lots of free time.*** Then again I got 2 of the nastiest, most demanding clients from Ms. Smartypants.

I know they are doing interviews now to find a new person. Then my coworkers (and maybe me too) can offload some assignments to the new person. Too bad it takes 1 full month of training to get a new person (even one with plenty of experience in the field) to have any idea of what they are doing since it's a very niche industry. Three months for them to even feel mildly comfortable. I know my first 2 months were horrible and I had no idea what I was doing.

***hehehehe...bit of favoritism. I'm friends with #2 in charge, Ms. Always Absent/Always Late. We are both night owls and stay until pretty late when most everyone else is gone. She probably told the head of the department to cut me some slack.


----------



## Chevy396

By the time i get here to post i have usually forgotten what i was gonna say.

Oh i remember...

Has anyone ever done that work at home tech support job where they route the support calls right to your phone wherever you are?


----------



## MCHB

Come March 7th I'll have been with the present company I work at for a year! :boogie


----------



## cmed

Wanderlust26 said:


> Niiiice. 8)
> 
> I give customers a slight attitude back if they're giving me an attitude. So far no assistant managers have pulled me aside to have a talk about it. xD


Some people think that being the customer means they get to make snide, passive-aggressive remarks and be generally disrespectful. Doesn't always work like that.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

**** this hell.


----------



## Citrine79

versikk said:


> you're in the right thread and should feel no guilt.


Thanks! Yesterday was rough plus I was feeling crummy also. Doing a bit better today.

Sometimes it is the little things than can be most annoying in an office setting. No one in my office seems to know how to refill the paper in the copier, feels like everytime I go to print, it is empty, ugh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m only getting two shifts a week now, confirms my thought that my boss is trying to force me out, time to revise my resume & possibly apply for provincial assistance. Not looking forward to either at all, job hunting sucks *** and I always have to factor in that I don’t drive, not to mention going to apply for handouts...


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker wanted to hook me up with her cousin meh I'll pass just don't do random stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not outside today.


----------



## Wanderlust26

cmed said:


> Some people think that being the customer means they get to make snide, passive-aggressive remarks and be generally disrespectful. Doesn't always work like that.


Yes, it makes them feel big but really it just shows how pathetic they are for taking advantage of an employee's position.


----------



## Kevin001

So busy tonight crazy.


----------



## TryingMara

Ive been saying I’m looking forward to the changes, but now I’m scared. If we think things are tough now... Do I try to move up? Will I regret it? Plus it’s crunch time. Stressful times ahead.


----------



## Evo1114

I am almost done with my two major 2019 projects. Can either continue working my *** off getting them done by the mid 2nd quarter, or just chill and gradually work on them for the next 9 months. Knowing me, I'll try getting it all done by next weekend.


----------



## mt moyt

theres an office next to mine to do with dental, and they have (seated) head high cubicles. so lucky.
even saw some with headphones on sitting at their desk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

Evo1114 said:


> I am almost done with my two major 2019 projects. Can either continue working my *** off getting them done by the mid 2nd quarter, or just chill and gradually work on them for the next 9 months. Knowing me, I'll try getting it all done by next weekend.


I learned at my current job that if you finish your projects/assignments early you won't get more money, nor will you get a pat on the back.

Your reward for finishing early? 
-More work.


----------



## Kevin001

Got that session/meeting in a few hrs but I'm not that anxious I guess it is what it is.


----------



## 8888

Still making money on one product. Upped the price a little and it is still selling. Need to find some other products that sell just as well and then I'm good to go.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to stop getting so lazy. I can make more money whenever I want and I don't do it.


----------



## Kevin001

Meeting went ok


----------



## TryingMara

Please don’t screw me over. We’ve all been counting on this, don’t destroy everything at the last minute.


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> I learned at my current job that if you finish your projects/assignments early you won't get more money, nor will you get a pat on the back.
> 
> Your reward for finishing early?
> -More work.


That's the truth. But I get all the work anyways since I'm pretty much the only person here with computer knowledge. These were the 2 projects that were named 2019 Projects at the beginning of the year. There will be more projects for sure as the year goes on (even if not, I always find myself projects). I ain't gettin' **** as far as a raise goes. I know how that works. Good thing is though, this is all after hours stuff...so I can come in late every day in order to not have massive overtime. I much prefer working when the building is empty so I don't get flagged down to help people change their desktop backgrounds or help them change their screen resolution (and when I work after hours, I come in late when this place is open).


----------



## Evo1114

I'm sick of this useless **** scheduling appointments and then calling in sick. This is about the 6th time in a row. So then people come to me to take care of these appointments when I have no clue what is going on. Dude has taken 10 sick days so far this year.


----------



## Citrine79

I was actually semi-productive this morning but now that has faded. I am not as productive after lunch most days and definitely won’t be today. Plus everyone in the office seems extra grumpy today so that does a number on my motivation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperSky

Why? WHY? WHY?!! *WHY?!!!!!!!*


----------



## versikk

i have been ordered to move to another desk. i do not enjoy this change.


----------



## Suchness

versikk said:


> i have been ordered to move to another desk. i do not enjoy this change.


Did you find a phone in the drawer and get a mysterious call from Morpheus?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's weird how people think you're dumb because you don't like to talk. Now I'm in a situation where people think they need to teach me stuff that I already know how to do.

It's insulting.

I've also noticed I get left out of the loop a lot and important info I need to know never gets shared with me. It happens too often and too blantely to not be intentional. My boss will usually tell everyone what to work on except me. I always have to ask and I always get an attitude from him when I do. It's like I can't win.


----------



## MCHB

I'll share the easy way to do something but I won't force you to do it that way. Thanks for the entertainment though! :3


----------



## komorikun

I'm so done with my job. I hate this client. He keeps rejecting the "product." And he gets all chicken little emotional about it in all his numerous emails. He complains of various things I have no control over. The manager is new to this client too. It's a big cluster-f***.

I'm so done. I got to find a new job. If I was making a lot of money maybe I could tolerate it but I'm not, so.

This is one of the ones I inherited from Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants. Man, did she suffer a lot. She's probably so happy to be gone. Still think this is her* revenge* on me. Don't think she liked me or she could tell I didn't like her. She was the one that suggested which clients of hers should go to which coworker.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Looks like we're getting bought out in only 2 months. The pay and benefits are supposed to get much better. It's like getting a better job without doing anything. That's my favorite way.


----------



## Citrine79

So glad that my employer thinks that having a “spirit week” of dressing up in different themes (all of which are lame by the way) is going to boost morale and make things better. Uh I don’t think so. Especially when there are some people here in the office who go out of their way to be unfriendly and miserable. I don’t really care about my work right now and this is not going to make me care!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like we lost the new girl.


----------



## Deaf Mute

More people, but feeling more depressed and like I can't keep up with my own goals...


----------



## Citrine79

Totally uninterested in working today...moreso than usual. I am tired of the monotony of the job and the little responsibility I have plus there is a big story locally happening this morning that is much more interesting than my boring job. On the phone way too much today reading stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I have to stay till 2am next Thursday for a training class apparently.....great.


----------



## Crisigv

That interview is done. I can relax this weekend. I'm glad I got the manager and district manager together.


----------



## MCHB

Building a few of these at work. :grin2:

Cad video





and a vid of one running in the field


----------



## Kevin001

Yep till 1:30 am


----------



## Kevin001

I hope my coworkers don't think I'm selfish since I never work extra.


----------



## versikk

can barely disconnect from work when i'm off work... LAMSODAKSKD!


----------



## mt moyt

my company had a retreat to dubai for the weekend and since I'm new and still on probation I didn't go. That meant I had friday and monday as 'work from home'. Except i haven't been given any work so far (it's been 3 weeks lol), except when they ask me to do something.

Just sad my long weekend is coming to an end.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Citrine79

komorikun said:


>


Nice! I used to work for a real life version of Michael Scott...that was fun times!

Each day I grow more fustrated with this place...for many reasons. The time is rapidly approaching that I need to say something to my boss...no idea how to do it though. Will probably be a spur of the moment type thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


>


kinda like that, but worse, and every day.:smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh the class will require participation......praying for the best.


----------



## roxslide

Ugh I seriously want to punch her in the face. I'm to the point where I can't even pretend to like her or be polite in person anymore. I'm fake af so that requires a really special type of person.

During one of my reviews, after they told me how my performance was... they asked me if I had any complaints or advice for them or management. The only thing that popped in my head was her. She's been here way longer than me and also is somehow close to a bunch of people so it would just end badly for me if I complained.

Need to transfer asap so I don't answer to her anymore.


----------



## komorikun

I really identify with the sitting fox. That's how I feel every weekday morning.

I look like the guy with dark circles under his eyes.


----------



## versikk

roxslide said:


> Ugh I seriously want to punch her in the face. I'm to the point where I can't even pretend to like her or be polite in person anymore. I'm fake af so that requires a really special type of person.
> 
> During one of my reviews, after they told me how my performance was... they asked me if I had any complaints or advice for them or management. The only thing that popped in my head was her. She's been here way longer than me and also is somehow close to a bunch of people so it would just end badly for me if I complained.
> 
> Need to transfer asap so I don't answer to her anymore.





komorikun said:


> I really identify with the sitting fox. That's how I feel every weekday morning.
> 
> I look like the guy with dark circles under his eyes.


a colleague once told me "dont fkk with management".... and i try my best to be a yes-person, because being anything else than a kiss-*** is a near-certain way to more crap from management.
so yeah it's best to stfu if you can contain yourself


----------



## Citrine79

My struggle to have any kind of motivation continues. I have concerns about things, as I am sure others in this office do as well. We are supposed to have weekly meetings to discuss things but the boss is never here to do them anymore. She emailed today to say she is off the rest of the week after being here only a few days last week. And the week before last she was on vacation! The lack of communication from the higher ups in this company is stunning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

Citrine79 said:


> My struggle to have any kind of motivation continues. I have concerns about things, as I am sure others in this office do as well. We are supposed to have weekly meetings to discuss things but the boss is never here to do them anymore. She emailed today to say she is off the rest of the week after being here only a few days last week. And the week before last she was on vacation! The lack of communication from the higher ups in this company is stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's pretty extreme lol. but don't expect coworkers to be anything but badly configured automatons. it's what we all are.


----------



## Kevin001

Another worker leaving us


----------



## MCHB

Sick of welding. I'd rather stay home and get wasted than weld...


----------



## blue2

My work is quiet this time of year (seasonal) plus bad weather affects it so I only worked 1 day this week so far, 2 days last week but I'm still getting paid for 3 (so far) so might as well buy a nice bottle of whiskey & mellow out in the evenings then sleep in to 10am :lol I should be eating healthy & going to the gym probably but I don't plan on living forever or being a beautiful corpse sooo priorities : /


----------



## Kevin001

Work was meh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s amazing that she would leave that for days on end just so she could complain when she returned


----------



## Kevin001

2nd time in a row where I didn't get my PTO pay....this is ridiculous.


----------



## Citrine79

Actually having a semi-decent and productive day. First day in awhile...I think it has something to do with the fact I was able to go outside during my lunch break and just walk around the building and it is actually warm and a bit sunny today. A little thing like fresh air and warmth can make me feel better. But it will be cold again in a day or so and the boss should return next week and I sense something might be going on behind the scenes with all this time off she has had recently and other people just acting weird.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kevin001 said:


> 2nd time in a row where I didn't get my PTO pay....this is ridiculous.


You have to get angry and confront them. Don't let then take advantage of you.

Chances are, your manager is under pressure to save on payroll, so they're skipping paying out your PTO in order to make themselves look better, and they think you're too timid to speak up about it.

That's just how people operate.


----------



## Kevin001

RelinquishedHell said:


> You have to get angry and confront them. Don't let then take advantage of you.
> 
> Chances are, your manager is under pressure to save on payroll, so they're skipping paying out your PTO in order to make themselves look better, and they think you're too timid to speak up about it.
> 
> That's just how people operate.


I'll bring it up, the first time they said oh it was a mistake....still never got paid for that time either. Gave me back the hours but still I want the money.


----------



## 8888

I have started selling other people's items for a commission. So far I've made $0.61. That's nothing but it's good to not be in the red at least.


----------



## Perkins

Work can *****ing blow me. Besides them having no issue not giving decent pay, benefits, or even *****ing PTO, they also have no issue enforcing more strict rules while expecting us to do work that is done in a hospital even though this is assisted living, which is very much different. You want me to work 12 hour shifts (which I'm already doing) and go above and beyond for a lazy, ungrateful, disabled client who wants me to baby him and wait on him like a servant? Not gonna happen. Mediocre pay breeds mediocre work.


----------



## AllGlad

Perkins said:


> Work can *****ing blow me. Besides them having no issue not giving decent pay, benefits, or even *****ing PTO, they also have no issue enforcing more strict rules while expecting us to do work that is done in a hospital even though this is assisted living, which is very much different. You want me to work 12 hour shifts (which I'm already doing) and go above and beyond for a lazy, ungrateful, disabled client who wants me to baby him and wait on him like a servant? Not gonna happen. Mediocre pay breeds mediocre work.


I agree... seems like it's time for you to look elsewhere...


----------



## AllGlad

I usually use a washroom that's not on the same floor as mine. There's one that is a floor below and I take the stairs to get there. Some of the floors require key access, but not this one. 

It seems that only one company/organization occupies a quarter of the floor.


As I get out of the washroom and head towards the stairs, someone who is going inside one of the offices notices me and asks if I work on the floor. 

I said no, I work on the floor above.
He asks me what I was doing, I said using the washroom.
He tells me Im not suppose to be using the washroom, and he's going to contact management.


I said a awkward Thanks at the end for some reason... and went up the stairs...


I wonder if I should continue using this washroom... or go to one that's a couple of floors lower...


I don't see why I shouldn't be allowed to use this washroom. It's not locked and it's in a common area...


I just rather use it as it's not occupied much and I don't bump into any coworkers...


----------



## Crisigv

2 weeks and I'll be unemployed


----------



## mt moyt

i wonder if theyll fire me for not talking and socialising


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2

mt moyt said:


> i wonder if theyll fire me for not talking and socialising


....I hate that that's a stipulation with most jobs, team building exercise bla bla bla, I almost got in trouble at a previous job cause I didn't wanna do stupid secret santa....I'm thinking I'm here for money not cause I particularly like being around people : /


----------



## mt moyt

blue2 said:


> ....I hate that that's a stipulation with most jobs, team building exercise bla bla bla, I almost got in trouble at a previous job cause I didn't wanna do stupid secret santa....I'm thinking I'm here for money not cause I particularly like being around people : /


yeah, i was asked today if i wanted to switch desks closer to my team as mine is in a different cluster facing away from them. my team lead said i could switch with her if i felt lonely. lol, i dont know if she meant it that way or if its a suggestion i need to talk more.

i actually found it really convenient how my desk faces away since my first day haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

AllGlad said:


> I usually use a washroom that's not on the same floor as mine. There's one that is a floor below and I take the stairs to get there. Some of the floors require key access, but not this one.
> 
> It seems that only one company/organization occupies a quarter of the floor.
> 
> As I get out of the washroom and head towards the stairs, someone who is going inside one of the offices notices me and asks if I work on the floor.
> 
> I said no, I work on the floor above.
> He asks me what I was doing, I said using the washroom.
> He tells me Im not suppose to be using the washroom, and he's going to contact management.
> 
> I said a awkward Thanks at the end for some reason... and went up the stairs...
> 
> I wonder if I should continue using this washroom... or go to one that's a couple of floors lower...
> 
> I don't see why I shouldn't be allowed to use this washroom. It's not locked and it's in a common area...
> 
> I just rather use it as it's not occupied much and I don't bump into any coworkers...


hahahaha what a fxking turd of a person

you need to keep me posted on this


----------



## Kevin001

The class was ok .


----------



## Citrine79

Yesterday was decent...today not much. I am uninterested and unmotivated today. And someone keeps turning the friggin heat up...it is uncomfortable today. I would ask the boss about it but she is never here. *sigh*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

work drama is............... weird.

but i really appreciate the experience.


----------



## Kevin001

Our shift is going to be real short soon


----------



## andy1984

shared morning tea... just waited for them to finish their blabber and went to the bathroom and went back to factory floor. uncomfortable in room crowded with people I never talk to. anyone else just tend to leave shared morning teas? the food looked semi-disgusting to me anyway.


----------



## versikk

andy1984 said:


> shared morning tea... just waited for them to finish their blabber and went to the bathroom and went back to factory floor. uncomfortable in room crowded with people I never talk to. anyone else just tend to leave shared morning teas? the food looked semi-disgusting to me anyway.


I stay away from group activities as much as I can. Introvertz not about that life.

------

In other news:

Dosndof;dnzlslsls;n zkodlskd zkxkxkolldkekdid

Önxodkd kxodosks vl9dkskdll
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79

Really weird vibe in the office today...moreso than usual. Maybe it is just my pessimistic nature at play here but something seems to be going on behind the scenes. Boss returned today after being off again last week and she didn’t acknowledge the staff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

I work with a bunch of goofballs. haha


After I clocked out yesterday, I saw 3 of my coworkers and flipped them off (as a joke, of course). Our supervisor passed by and one of them told on me, and then he asked me to flip him off too so he can feel part of the group. LOL I'm so glad we have a supervisor with a big sense of humor.


----------



## versikk

Citrine79 said:


> . Boss returned today after being off again last week and she didn't acknowledge the staff.


Good god 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllGlad

versikk said:


> hahahaha what a fxking turd of a person
> 
> you need to keep me posted on this


Sure


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Ever since I started my new job in a care home, my level of anxiety has become unbearable. Every time I get in the car to go to work, I think I'm going to hit someone. I work in the kitchen and I'm convinced I'm going to do something wrong that's going to harm someone. I have constant guilt. Last week, I checked ten times that I'd turned the gas off and I still felt so worried that I rang and asked someone to check. They're all going to think I'm insane.


----------



## versikk

karenw said:


> I have to set my alarm on breaks so i dont forget to go back as I dont want to.


Good idea. Good execution.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79

versikk said:


> Good god
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep! some progress today...she sent a email today! But a big deadline is coming at the end of the month that will affect my and other people's workload and there has been no discussion about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

Citrine79 said:


> Yep! some progress today...she sent a email today! But a big deadline is coming at the end of the month that will affect my and other people's workload and there has been no discussion about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the team can delegate tasks amongst themselves and stealthily go behind mgr's back if they are mature enough:nerd::boogie


----------



## Citrine79

versikk said:


> the team can delegate tasks amongst themselves and stealthily go behind mgr's back if they are mature enough:nerd::boogie


Might come to that or I can just continue to milk the one job I do have right now. Yeah it probably could have been done or close to done by now but since I have no idea what is coming after it is done, I am taking my time.

Ugh...today is going to be unproductive. Really disinterested plus I have a bad migrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

We're short staffed but I'll still be taking some PTO soon. I need a break.


----------



## mt moyt

either they want me to quit or they are going to fire me because they are giving me next to no work whatsoever. i literally sit there playing last shelter on my phone all day. i feel like a kid going to their parents office and watching people work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

They might want me to work overtime....sorry.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> They might want me to work overtime....sorry.


Won't you get paid time and a half? Like if your hourly rate is $10, you would get $15 per hour.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Won't you get paid time and a half? Like if your hourly rate is $10, you would get $15 per hour.


Yep but still I need my time off. 5 days is enough.


----------



## AllGlad

I hope the stats I pulled were correct....


What a messy database... Things seem all over the place... No real way to get the proper history... had to join another table that would be the best bet...

This is for my boss' boss... GULP... he may use it to support certain initiatives :O


----------



## mt moyt

theres a new admin employee who walks around with some kind of bells attached to her so you know when its them without even looking, its so strange and kind of absurd lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I don’t start applying for jobs next week I’m ****ed, fingers crossed a buddy can get me
in where he is


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I called out twice in a row because I couldn't manage mentally. Now I feel worse in the sense that I'm just giving in to weakness again.


----------



## versikk

Canadian Brotha said:


> If I don't start applying for jobs next week I'm ****ed, fingers crossed a buddy can get me
> in where he is


hang in there.:smile2:



RelinquishedHell said:


> I called out twice in a row because I couldn't manage mentally. Now I feel worse in the sense that I'm just giving in to weakness again.


need to get back on the horse. yeah i know it's hard.:nerd:



Citrine79 said:


> Might come to that or I can just continue to milk the one job I do have right now. Yeah it probably could have been done or close to done by now but since I have no idea what is coming after it is done, I am taking my time.


*
"But a big deadline is coming [...] there has been no discussion about it. "*

i thought you were way over your head with stuff to do and crappy mgmt. seems not?



mt moyt said:


> theres a new admin employee who walks around with some kind of bells attached to her so you know when its them without even looking, its so strange and kind of absurd lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is absolutely amazing i love it.

edit: is it like a catgirl choker or something?


----------



## mt moyt

versikk said:


> this is absolutely amazing i love it.
> 
> edit: is it like a catgirl choker or something?


I don't know, i haven't been able to see what it is exactly. maybe next week ill find out lol


----------



## Kevin001

Glad today is last day phew...been a long week. Work is becoming toxic.


----------



## versikk

mt moyt said:


> I don't know, i haven't been able to see what it is exactly. maybe next week ill find out lol


it's absolutely amazing i love it.


----------



## Glue

The guy who is training me took the day off. Hope I don't **** up...


----------



## AllGlad

Had a biweekly meeting for the developers... but since my manager was away the last biweek we suppose to do this meeting, we didn't do it in a month....


Noticed that most of the things I was doing... was still on going lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sent out three applications today and prepped to apply for short term assistance, fun times


----------



## Citrine79

Finally had a meeting with the boss and I am actually feeling somewhat better about things now. At least I know my job is secure despite the coming changes although still not sure exactly what I will be doing. But I am not the only one in the situtation either. And despite my less than stellar work ethic recently on this project, my boss told me I am doing a good job and gave me praise!

We are in the midst of a “spirit week” here in the office...each day dress in a different theme. Not my thing but others seem to be partaking in it and it has made the morale around here improved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe your little retarded *** tried to get me fired. How about since you don't have a license and your car isn't registered because you dont have enough brain cells to be a functioning adult. I just call the state troopers on you when you leave work? I play that game harder than you, you little lying ****.


----------



## versikk

RelinquishedHell said:


> I can't believe your little retarded *** tried to get me fired. How about since you don't have a license and your car isn't registered because you dont have enough brain cells to be a functioning adult. I just call the state troopers on you when you leave work? I play that game harder than you, you little lying ****.


it sounds as if tho this person might be in need of guidance:grin2:

but think about the consequences if you decide to fcvk them over. they might not deserve their entire life ruined, if you take my meaning:grin2:

i could probably make people vanish so to speak, but imagine how many lives that will ruin. it just isn't ethical.

---------------------------------------------------------

there's loads of cronyism, FecesHole managers and systematic tax scams in the capitalist factory i work for, i'm gradually finding out more about it and it's revolting.


----------



## AllGlad

working from home tommorow... woot?


----------



## Kevin001

Shook this woman's hand and she started shaking.


----------



## versikk

AllGlad said:


> working from home tommorow... woot?


drop the question mark, substitute for an exclamation mark.


----------



## AllGlad

versikk said:


> drop the question mark, substitute for an exclamation mark.


!!!!! :O


----------



## Citrine79

kinda fustrated today. I will give my employer credit for acknowledging that today is the day celebrating our profession and they brought in lunch and stuff. But two small things I was left out of (was not on purpose, just an oversight) has kinda ruined my day. I tend to be bothered more by little things than big things and these were small things but they are bothering me more than they should I guess. Plus someone turned up the heat yet again and I am roasting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My coworker just called me to tell me that crazy b*tch is making up more stories about us and trying to get us fired.

She is so done


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe your little retarded *** tried to get me fired. How about since you don't have a license and your car isn't registered because you dont have enough brain cells to be a functioning adult. I just call the state troopers on you when you leave work? I play that game harder than you, you little lying ****.
> 
> 
> 
> it sounds as if tho this person might be in need of guidance/forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> 
> but think about the consequences if you decide to fcvk them over. they might not deserve their entire life ruined, if you take my meaning/forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> 
> i could probably make people vanish so to speak, but imagine how many lives that will ruin. it just isn't ethical.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> there's loads of cronyism, FecesHole managers and systematic tax scams in the capitalist factory i work for, i'm gradually finding out more about it and it's revolting.
Click to expand...

She's done that to herself. It's already done anyway. I reported her car to the city


----------



## wmu'14

I don't look at my smartphone the majority of the day, then look at it for a minute. This happens to be when a coworker who spends half the time yapping walks by. She asks 'why am I on my smartphone and not working?'

Next day repeat.

Every day. 

Gr


----------



## Kevin001

Walked my friend to her car so that was cool.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You didn't have to quit over that b*tch. I would've had your back. You were cool.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm gonna be the worst a**hole in the world tomorrow. Idc if I get fired, ***** these people for the way they treat me.

I will do everything I can to make to make things difficult you *****s. I hope you like dealing with lawyers.


----------



## andy1984

we're a bit overstaffed today


----------



## Citrine79

Well looks like the goodwill from last week’s “spirit week” has worn off. Everyone is back to grumpy and I was already in a bad mood coming into work today and now I feel even worse and totally unmotivated to do anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllGlad

I had a feeling that some of the fee items would have to change... and now have too -_-


----------



## roxslide

Been seriously seriously hating my job lately. I'll give it two months (until my 6 mo. mark). If they won't let me transfer then, then I'm out. 

It's going to be a rough 2 months though. I am not sure if I'll make it tbh.


----------



## versikk

Work is weird

Oh wait everything is weird nvm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Work was ok might hangout with coworker again Saturday.


----------



## Citrine79

totally uninterested in working today...for lots of reasons. My mind and my heart just isn’t in this anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I should have just called out all week.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> I should have just called out all week.


Any news on your Wicked Witch of Washington? :troll :lol


----------



## Citrine79

today is just dragging on and on. Now on my 5th cup of coffee trying to get thru. Plus it is really hot and stuffy in here today and I think I am on the verge of a migrane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

i'm jealous of coworker.

she's good. really good.


----------



## AllGlad

roxslide said:


> Been seriously seriously hating my job lately. I'll give it two months (until my 6 mo. mark). If they won't let me transfer then, then I'm out.
> 
> It's going to be a rough 2 months though. I am not sure if I'll make it tbh.


Hang in there


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have just called out all week.
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on your Wicked Witch of Washington?
Click to expand...

My meth face coworker? She snitched on me and another guy for partaking in the devil's lettuce at the end of our shift. She loves getting people in trouble because no one likes her.

That other guy got into it with her and quit, so now I'm stuck with her acting fake nice to me because I do all her work for her and she doesn't want me to quit too. She would then have to work and that ain't her style.

So that's what that's about


----------



## Citrine79

yay..2 of the 3 printers are broken and need service and the one that still works is the one near people who will stare and literally grumble at yoy when you print or copy more than a few pages. I guess it is a mute point anyway since the work that needs to be done has yet to be sent over to us..going on 4 days late now. Most everyone seems to be surly and grumpy today also and the day is already dragging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

the turnover in this place is crazy high


----------



## Kevin001

Work will be short staffed oh well I need my off days phew. Work is not my life.


----------



## komorikun

Notice at work that the working class or lower middle-class women tend to have long hair while the more upper-middle class women have their hair around shoulder length or shorter.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No bites from my applications...god I hate this process


----------



## PandaBearx

I don't know if I should take a summer class with my work schedule. I work from 8am-5pm Monday-Friday and than the course I would be taking 5 days a week would be from 6pm-8pm. Which isn't insanely bad. But I don't know how much homework and studying that would entail a week.


----------



## AllGlad

PandaBearx said:


> I don't know if I should take a summer class with my work schedule. I work from 8am-5pm Monday-Friday and than the course I would be taking 5 days a week would be from 6pm-8pm. Which isn't insanely bad. But I don't know how much homework and studying that would entail a week.


What kind of class would require school every weekday for 2 hours?


----------



## AllGlad

Yesterday, my boss was talking loudly (not unusual) and calling about insurance coverage for a physiologist. I was a little shocked... I personally would keep it to myself... but I would say she is pretty brave


----------



## PandaBearx

AllGlad said:


> What kind of class would require school every weekday for 2 hours?


Summer courses are generally more intense because the semester is shorter. You're cramming all the material that's spread over five months into a few weeks (or two months). The smart choice probably would be to wait b/c I haven't taken a summer course ever so I don't know what to expect. It wouldn't be a problem if I was working part time or just in school but I'm full time and my hours aren't that flexible. I'm trying to work out how to balance the two.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 shifts is two weeks is harsh to say the least


----------



## komorikun

My life feels like it's on hold until I find a new job. I really want to move out of my current apartment but it would be foolish to move out only to find a new job in some other part of the city and have to move again. Or since leases are for one year, have to deal with a horrific commute until the lease ends.

Finding a new job is such a pain in the butt, especially while working. I can't stand all those time consuming online applications and phone screenings with perky HR ladies.

I hate this apartment so much. Carpet is gross. Kitchen is old and when I cook my pots and pans tilt. No window in the bathroom and the exhaust fan is tiny and barely works. I'd hate to imagine if I had people over and someone took a dump....so embarrssing. No way to dissipate the smell. Guess I'm _lucky_ I have no friends, so no one ever comes over. And I'm sort of holding off on getting a cat because of the carpet.

The pay at my current job is way too low. But I doubt I'd get much of a raise if I asked. And if by some miracle they did give me a raise...oh god...the pressure and added expectations would be horrible.


----------



## Glue

12 hour shifts, 6 days a week for the next 5 weeks...


----------



## rabidfoxes

Glue said:


> 12 hour shifts, 6 days a week for the next 5 weeks...


If you survive this, you must come out of it with some superpower, at least. It's inhumane intensity.


----------



## versikk

Glue said:


> 12 hour shifts, 6 days a week for the next 5 weeks...


will you get more money?
more time off later?


----------



## Kevin001

These off days are much needed.


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> 3 shifts is two weeks is harsh to say the least


You seasonal?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> You seasonal?


Nah, I annoyed my boss and she can't fire me so she's trying to force me to quit by giving me as few hours as possible. I've seen it before, I know the playbook...can't quit without finding a new gig first though


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> Nah, I annoyed my boss and she can't fire me so she's trying to force me to quit by giving me as few hours as possible. I've seen it before, I know the playbook...can't quit without finding a new gig first though


Wow didn't think that was legal....why can't she fire you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> Wow didn't think that was legal....why can't she fire you?


It's part time work, they aren't required to give you a set amount of shifts and as such if you want someone out give them less hours...if it's below their threshold for making ends meet they either have to find a second part time job to pair with the hours you get there or a whole new gig that'll allow them to quit and move on. And she can't fire me because I'm long past probation and being annoying isn't a reason for official dismissal


----------



## mt moyt

used up 2 of my 3 cab rides this month already. i did pretty well of arriving on time for almost 2 months but im starting to return to my habit of being late again. 
its a self imposed limit so very easy to break


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

awesome start to this Monday...we have 3 printers in this office and exactly zero of them are working right now! and of course today is the one day I am actually busy and have actual work to do. Plus the people they send to fix them take their time getting here and never seem to know how to fix them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's part time work, they aren't required to give you a set amount of shifts and as such if you want someone out give them less hours...if it's below their threshold for making ends meet they either have to find a second part time job to pair with the hours you get there or a whole new gig that'll allow them to quit and move on. And she can't fire me because I'm long past probation and being annoying isn't a reason for official dismissal


Oh ok, here we can get fired for any reason.....one of those no reason states I guess.


----------



## Crisigv

What a **** show


----------



## versikk

I feel quite relieved today.

after a weekend of worrying about my life (crushing on colleague for no reason at all, being histrionic and BPD-ish and more),
i feel much better returning to work. it was a pretty fun day and it went by fast, and i feel more like a "functional human" now.
hopefully my desperation-caused crush is fading faster and faster, too.

if i'm lucky this relief will hold me over for a few days at least. =)


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I don't have to go at 6am that would be brutal.


----------



## Citrine79

We have fully functional printers today, yay! Plus I was able to get done everything
I need to yesterday. Day goes by much quicker when busy and I actually
was focused and cared. Today I am
back to being not busy and only semi caring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo1114

After tomorrow, my coworker will have taken 26 days off so far this year. He's not a new mother, doesn't have any children at all, and he's not terminally ill.


----------



## SofaKing

I can't seem to make peace with how I'm treated by my employer. I wish I could just accept making a living and get something else out of life besides work.


----------



## Kevin001

Ran into something and popped a tire on our security cart........


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they don't make too big of a deal out of it...oh well whatever happens happens.


----------



## Citrine79

Very light workload today which means today will be a very long day...it is already
dragging!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

**** online job hunting is annoying, maybe I’ll stop procrastinating and actually go to a few places in person


----------



## Citrine79

I am mentally checked out for the day and still have 2 hours left in the day..ugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

No word about the cart yet.


----------



## komorikun

They moved my whole department to the lower floor of the building we are in last Friday. The lower floor is semi-basement since the building is on a slope. Like there are huge garage type doors/windows in the back but no windows on the sides of the lower floor. Before we were mostly in one room with a few people in another room. The managers who used to be in the basement were much fewer in number than our department. So they had a pretty spacious layout. The owner of the company never bothered to put up a proper ceiling, so you can see all the pipes and all that stuff. You can hear footsteps and lots of water noise coming from above. Warehouse like.

I made 2 separate comments at different times. One was "What will happen if one of those sewer pipes burst (could be water pipes, I can't tell the difference)?" "At least I'll be okay since they aren't above my desk (but above other people's desks)."

My second comment was what with it looking like a warehouse and with all the zillions of desks being packed into the room, it looks like a sweatshop.

My comments were not appreciated by my coworkers.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> My comments were not appreciated by my coworkers.


 :lol



>


 Actually, I worked for a short while in an embroidery factory and it kind of resembled that. Except no one got to sit down. It was standing 12 hours a day folding shirts and stacking them in bundles. $7 an hour.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope this rain doesn't get in the way today.


----------



## komorikun

Getting a tax refund of $440. Sucks that the student loan interest deduction is max $2,500. I paid way more than that. Also have to pay taxes on the savings account interest income and the $300 bank account bonus I got from Bank of America (checking account).

I tried using that shady OLT.com like I used the past few years. It kept telling me my password was wrong. And even when I tried to do the "forget password" or "forget username" thing, it said my info was wrong. Crappy site. 

So I used Credit Karma instead. Was free. Apparently they verify that it's really you by asking for your state ID number and for your AGI on the previous year's tax return. Luckily I saved a copy of my 2017 1040 on my computer. 

Hope that the W2 my employer gave me was correct. Cause OMG...the address of the company is wrong. They have the address from 4 or 5 years ago, LOL.


----------



## Citrine79

Once again, the work is delayed coming in which means I am not busy and the day drags on and on. Today is the 15th and we have yet to receive anything for the month so far. No one seems too concerned about it though outside of sending an e-mail to the other office so I guess I shouldn’t worry about. Also, the weather is terrible again and it is Mondayt which means morale is low again and it is depressing to be here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> No word about the cart yet.


What about the "Pop Cart"? No news is good news. Were you upfront about it? It could have been a bad tire.

Meanwhile, I am up at 8am for a 90-minute meeting over the phone. Thirty minutes into it, we are finally into the area we needed to discuss.....and it's a long-winded presentation over stuff that is two weeks late and still not to the point.

It's Monday! At least the meeting is over the phone. Otherwise, I would have had to get up at 6:30am to make it into the office on time.

....the meeting ended 15 minutes early (update) :yay


----------



## mt moyt

my voice was really bad today, couldnt project it and felt nervous all day. the hardest part is making calls, because the whole office can hear me. its like public speaking, and my voice gets weak every time i make a call. my boss, team lead and everyone can hear me and its making me look incapable.

also hate how rushed everything is. send an enquiry, then call them 5 minutes later to ask why they havent replied. i feel so unreasonable but thats what they want. i really cant stand business culture. the others can do it because they use charm to make them seem less demanding.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> What about the "Pop Cart"? No news is good news. Were you upfront about it? It could have been a bad tire.


I ran into a gate and blew out the tire.....I just told them it got flat on me.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I ran into a gate and blew out the tire.....I just told them it got flat on me.


Were you in a high-speed chase at the casino and needed to wrestle someone to the ground?! You know the owners need to make money and if someone owes it, you have to go after them like a bounty hunter.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Were you in a high-speed chase at the casino and needed to wrestle someone to the ground?! You know the owners need to make money and if someone owes it, you have to go after them like a bounty hunter.


Nah just can't drive


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> **** online job hunting is annoying, maybe I'll stop procrastinating and actually go to a few places in person


i'm starting to think it may be better to just go in person, too.


----------



## AllGlad

I feel like I have been basically really boring work... I really think it's time for me to job hunt.
My boss randomly talked to me a bit before leaving today about doing work that isn't what I am currently doing... I feel like this was long past due...


Pay is ok, benefits are good, but don't feel like I belong there, at least socially wise...


----------



## Citrine79

Actually have real work to do today...yay! Once again, my employer is locking down our system to the bare minimum. We all did what we were told but each time they have tried this it has failed miserably and made our jobs more difficult. I am guessing it will not go well again as most things in this company are disorganized and done haphazardly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

mt moyt said:


> my voice was really bad today, couldnt project it and felt nervous all day. the hardest part is making calls,* because the whole office can hear me.* its like public speaking, and my voice gets weak every time i make a call. my boss, team lead and everyone can hear me and its making me look incapable.
> 
> also hate how rushed everything is. send an enquiry, then call them 5 minutes later to ask why they havent replied. i feel so unreasonable but thats what they want. i really cant stand business culture. the others can do it because they use charm to make them seem less demanding.


Yeah, I really hate that too. Makes me so nervous having others hear my phone calls. And you know they are all judging the calls too. Like if you don't sound professional or if you fumble the call. At my company it's horrible because the calls get redirected from the reception and you can't let it go to voicemail. So you either got to take it right then and there or you have to make up some excuse to the receptionist as to why you won't take the call.


----------



## Kevin001

Late meeting hope it goes well.


----------



## Evo1114

People keep asking me to unblock their access to Facebook at work. Only Facebook. Probably because HR sent an email out a couple days ago about 'FINAL WARNING - do not use cell phones while you are working'. Anyways, it's annoying that people feel comfortable doing that. "Well Susie has access to Facebook, why can't I?" Ugh.


----------



## blue2

4 days off, long weekend for Easter :yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Called in again. Screw that place.

Why does my boss now try to act like he's my buddy all of the sudden? He makes me squirm with disgust.


----------



## Citrine79

This office is a miserable place today... seems like many people are off (no boss of course!) and everyone who is here seems to be on low spirits. Glad to be off tomorrow as I bet it will feel even worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888

I wonder if the holiday weekend will affect my sales at all. Maybe there will be more weekday shoppers instead?


----------



## komorikun

Evo1114 said:


> People keep asking me to unblock their access to Facebook at work. Only Facebook. Probably because HR sent an email out a couple days ago about 'FINAL WARNING - do not use cell phones while you are working'. Anyways, it's annoying that people feel comfortable doing that. "Well Susie has access to Facebook, why can't I?" Ugh.


Why are they treating the staff like children?


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> Why are they treating the staff like children?


I think management gets bored. Life of a small town workplace I guess.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Hard work doesn't pay off. Brown-nosing socialization does.

My superiors can forget to do their tasks for months on end, stand around and talk, not hold my co-workers accountable but as soon as one small, easily fixable situation arises in my department, the bosses are "disappointed" in me.

It is never enough. You can work your *** off for a company but if you don't like talking, it won't be enough.


----------



## SparklingWater

Huge gulf between work I'm able to manage socially and work I'm able to manage intellectually. I feel resigned to a life of **** pay and entry level. Friends, relats- none of that **** really matters to me. It's the work, finances and inability to be truly independent that consistently drives me into a downward spiral. Thinking about this **** ALWAYS tanks my mood.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m not sure what to make of work, I missed a shift by accident and got written up, and now I have more shifts than the last pay period and some rare day shifts


----------



## Kevin001

Worked with my friend again .


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It just occured to me that my company's owner is a modern day slave owner. He owns residential property where he has scores of illegal immigrants living that work for him under the table with low pay and no benefits. They also work 7 days a week. He controls their employment and where they live.

If they decided they were no longer all that satisfied with their life and wanted to leave, could they? I don't think they could without consequences and retaliation.

Gotta love old white guys haha


----------



## roxslide

I got in trouble today. 

So far I've:

Called out once

Had a glitch in the system that might get me in trouble (despite it being a problem in the system)

And got talked to, because I was giving some people my code when their phone wasn't working. (Again, glitch in the system) they told me I couldn't use the "courtesy" button so I just used my own code.

--

Does this mean that I am not in good standing anymore?? I have no clue.

Man this position gets me so down. I wonder if I should just quit if I am not eligible for a transfer anymore. I need to figure out how to see if I am in good standing or not. Should O waste my time? I'm not sure.


----------



## Kevin001

Everyone knows about my faith it seems


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could take the shift tomorrow despite it being at 9:30am & my working until 1:15am tonight, probably won’t though


----------



## roxslide

Ok so I might have legitimately screwed up. They are training everyone in my team based on my actions.

I overcompensated at work and acted sassy and made jokes about it with my coworkers (not mgmt) but this is actually pretty upsetting. I might really need to quit if this affects my standing with the company. I know this work environment is meant to seem helpful but it's really stifling and I feel like to perform at the level they expect, you have to just be a robot and also a mind reader at times. 

The plan for now is to continue with the original plan I guess, but look around for jobs in the meantime. It's annoying though because I know I could do really well in another position.


----------



## AllGlad

One of my managers went to do a beach cleanup... yet she contributes to litter with her smoking (she just flicks on the street). 

Like why don't you start with not littering in the first place?


----------



## Citrine79

Have a pile of work to do today unlike most days but I just don’t care. The miserable and depressing atomsphere of this office has drained my spirit and motivation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seems like I’m not the only one considering my options regarding work, coworker is looking to move on and another one is looking for a second option


----------



## mt moyt

i probably wont be converted to a full time employee when my contract ends

edit: i mean permanent employee


----------



## Citrine79

Got some stuff done yesterday and this morning but now I have lost my energy and motviation as I can only look at the same stuff over and over again for so long. Plus I am sick of wasting time fixing things due to the carelessness of others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

working again tomorrow after 1 week vacation.

naturally i am fcvking terrified of returning. i'm in a great mood.


----------



## Kevin001

Pay was nice but more money would help.


----------



## andy1984

it's too early to go to work. no food to eat today. another 8 hours of no break, no poop, no talk. I hate myself sometimes. at least it's only like this for a short while. no one loves discomfort like I seem to love it. no one avoids things arbitrarily like I do. selectively mute idiot.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently we have to have blue tooth ear pieces by May 14th.....can they force us? Shouldn't the company pay for them? Crazy.


----------



## ShadowOne

**** my coworker..


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> So apparently we have to have blue tooth ear pieces by May 14th.....can they force us? Shouldn't the company pay for them? Crazy.


does your contract directly state you need to pay out of your own pocket for work equipment?



ShadowOne said:


> **** my coworker..


was it any good? :teeth


----------



## rabidfoxes

AllGlad said:


> One of my managers went to do a beach cleanup... yet she contributes to litter with her smoking (she just flicks on the street).
> 
> Like why don't you start with not littering in the first place?


A lot of smokers don't think of it as littering, it just doesn't "register". I had to explain this to my partner: what do you think happens to all those cigarette butts that you chuck down the drain?


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> does your contract directly state you need to pay out of your own pocket for work equipment?


Don't have a contract just handbook and not sure :stu. We have new radios that require ear pieces meh.


----------



## Citrine79

Fustrated for a lot of reasons. Back to being not busy again. Finding more and more careless mistakes that need to be addressed but the boss hasn’t been here much this week and when she is here, her office door is closed or she is talking with other people. It has been several weeks now since our last team meeting (these are supposed to happen every week). I am not generally one to talk much during these meetings but I am tired of things and I am going to speak up whenever the boss decides to have another meeting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Don't have a contract just handbook and not sure :stu. We have new radios that require ear pieces meh.


Is it legal to get hired without signing a contract stating what the position entails (you know like regulating working hours etc)?


----------



## 0589471

versikk said:


> Is it legal to get hired without signing a contract stating what the position entails (you know like regulating working hours etc)?


I've never had a contract either. I sign standard new employee intake papers upon taking a job and its paperwork they keep in your emplpyee file, and you are given a handbook. They are supposed to outline your job title, but as far as contracts I never thought they were required for jobs, at least where I am in the u.s.

You're given a schedule and work hours, if they're rotating schedules they're supposed to be posted somewhere the employee has easy access to it. Companies pretty much have all the power in my state lol there are laws, just seem pretty lax.

edit - maybe the intake paper is basically what you're saying lol I never thought of it like a contract


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> Is it legal to get hired without signing a contract stating what the position entails (you know like regulating working hours etc)?


I mean there is the handbook and other work documents to sign. So yeah gotta get my own.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh people are now thinking I was flirting with 2 blonde chicks tonight......so not my type and not what it looked like.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Ugh people are now thinking I was flirting with 2 blonde chicks tonight......so not my type and not what it looked like.


what was said?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> what was said?


I was kinda sorta being a wingman for another coworker and then people were like we saw you flirting Kevin.....nah people know I'm looking for a conservative christian lady not over the top loud party girls. Looks aren't everything.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I was kinda sorta being a wingman for another coworker and then people were like we saw you flirting Kevin.....nah people know I'm looking for a conservative christian lady not over the top loud party girls. Looks aren't everything.


oh, ok. i guess you can't always know how people are going to interpret things.


----------



## versikk

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I've never had a contract either. I sign standard new employee intake papers upon taking a job and its paperwork they keep in your emplpyee file, and you are given a handbook.




i don't think i've ever had a non-union job so i don't know anything else but i've had to sign contracts.

there's like a "you have to accept all jobs that are within 1.5h of commute time or you get fired" stipulation e.g. This i was informed by the union (that union is just called The Union) when i asked them to read through the contract to make sure it was legally sound since some employers obviously make contracts that are written in the company's favor rather than the wellbeing of the employee.


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute

versikk said:


> A Toxic Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a contract either. I sign standard new employee intake papers upon taking a job and its paperwork they keep in your emplpyee file, and you are given a handbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think i've ever had a non-union job
> 
> so i don't know anything else but i've had to sign contracts.
> 
> there's like a "you have to accept all jobs that are within 1.5h of commute time or you get fired" stipulation e.g. This i was informed by the union (that union is just called The Union) when i asked them to read through the contract to make sure it was legally sound since some employers obviously make contracts that are written in the company's favor rather than the wellbeing of the employee.
Click to expand...



Hey what do you do for work? .. im new here sort of


----------



## 0589471

versikk said:


> i don't think i've ever had a non-union job so i don't know anything else but i've had to sign contracts.
> 
> there's like a "you have to accept all jobs that are within 1.5h of commute time or you get fired" stipulation e.g. This i was informed by the union (that union is just called The Union) when i asked them to read through the contract to make sure it was legally sound since some employers obviously make contracts that are written in the company's favor rather than the wellbeing of the employee.


Interesting, that must be it. I've never worked in a union job.


----------



## komorikun

I swear...the fastest way to get someone off the phone or to run away is to talk about my job with them. :teeth


----------



## versikk

Shiftylookingyoute said:


> Hey what do you do for work? .. im new here sort of


Greetings.

IT support; employed by a staffing agency.

Yes,unions are common here in Sweden.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrine79

Ugh...this account I work on is so poorly run and managed. What a joke it all is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Jacket should be there now


----------



## Citrine79

Today already has the makings of being an unmitigated disaster. SMH at this company and the extraordinary lack of communication. Looks like I will be logging lots of phone time again today as our work has yet to come in for the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

New jacket should be ready next Tuesday .


----------



## Citrine79

As I expected...no work came in today and no communication...e-mail or otherwise from the boss. I am just LOL’ing at this point and I not going to worry about things getting done since no one else is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exceptionalfool

I'll never complain about driving or commuting to work again. I've been walking for the past two months and it's really starting to suck ***. 

Having a personal automobile is the way, the truth and the life. Or maybe I just have to ***** no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## Citrine79

Low expetations for today. Even if the work comes in today (kinda skeptical on that), I just don’t have the motivation or desire to go above and beyond what I am supposed to do. There is really no point in trying anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

2 extra days off this month is much needed


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rare shift tonight


----------



## versikk

Still being an anxious little bxtch at work concerning the social game (neediness and jealousy and whathaveyou). Good god I'm exhausted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder if I can get people to like me at work by pretending to know things too.


----------



## Kevin001

Tripped at work I hope no one saw.


----------



## cmed

I need to get a standing desk. My lower back is always stiff from sitting in a chair all day.


----------



## Candied Peanuts

So much backlog!


----------



## millenniumman75

I had to fill in for a coworker all week.
I got about 20% of my own work done. Five hours of sleep a night and fighting the urge to take naps got to me today. I slept eight hours.


Now - I am afraid to find out how many hours I worked. 


Having to go to a visitation this week didn't help. I worked with the guy on and off for 17 years.


----------



## blue2

RelinquishedHell said:


> I wonder if I can get people to like me at work by pretending to know things too.


....Yes socialising can involve smoke & mirrors, before I started at my current workplace everyone liked a guy there cause he was able to put on a good front, till one day he murdered his wife & burned her in a big fire, he was hiding his true nature : /


----------



## 8888

Crazy day today


----------



## Kevin001

Jacket should be ready, hope this blue tooth works well today.


----------



## Citrine79

For once, I actually have stuff to do today but still lacking motivation. No reason for me to rush thru this since it will take about another two weeks to get more work in. Everyone here seems extra grouchy today and I am not the only one who is on the phone half the day as I have seen others on their phone and not caring also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

Oh, my gerd. I always feared the day when I'd have to use the walkie because I get anxious over the thought of all the assistant managers and supervisors hearing me. Well that day came and I had no choice because a customer dropped a glass jar of peppers so I had to contact maintenance for the cleanup. I'm glad I didn't mess up my phrasing but it still made me shake. lol It was a good little exposure therapy.


----------



## Kevin001

Blue tooth sounded ok just wish it fitted my ear better.


----------



## Flora20

Gonna be a long day tomorrow, hope I don't mess up...


----------



## nubly

My employers prides itself on not being into micromanagement. Recently they implemented a new way to make sure we're working. They are now tracking the mouse and keyboard movement to see how long we've been idle and how long we've been working.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Damn, when you can't speak confidently in a professional work environment, you can forget about getting any respect.

And you have to just sit there and eat it to, because what are you gonna do? Get mad and have them use it against you?


----------



## leaf in the wind

Going through job postings and they all sound dreadful.

I think I'd like to work in a factory again, running operations. I love the environment. But there isn't much of an industrial park where I plan to relocate. Very much the service industry.

I'd probably kill myself before I work in f-cking customs brokerage again. I don't mind studying it, but in practice, it's worse than customer service. The sheer amount of WTF is too much... you basically have to handhold 80% of the time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m starting to get more guitar lessons now the weather is nicer but man do I ever need a new job with better hours


----------



## versikk

nubly said:


> My employers prides itself on not being into micromanagement. Recently they implemented a new way to make sure we're working. They are now tracking the mouse and keyboard movement to see how long we've been idle and how long we've been working.


Wow that is both draconian and bass-ackwards
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmed

Thoughts after my first full day of working at a standing desk: It's weird for the first hour or so but once you get immersed in your work you kind of forget that you're standing. I'm a fidgety person so I like that I can pace back and forth and move around easily. I didn't notice any fatigue or reduction in productivity. If anything I'm more focused. Most importantly though, no back pain!


----------



## versikk

cmed said:


> Thoughts after my first full day of working at a standing desk: It's weird for the first hour or so but once you get immersed in your work you kind of forget that you're standing. I'm a fidgety person so I like that I can pace back and forth and move around easily. I didn't notice any fatigue or reduction in productivity. If anything I'm more focused. Most importantly though, no back pain!


Remember to change position tho. Standing for hours on end isn't good either. Sometimes you should sit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Today was rough got off late


----------



## cmed

versikk said:


> Remember to change position tho. Standing for hours on end isn't good either. Sometimes you should sit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah sitting breaks are definitely needed.

I read that standing is bad for your knees the same way sitting is bad for your back. Now looking for anti-gravity/floating desk. Maybe some kind of gelatin suspension workstation.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Started looking at online job ads again due to my previous volunteer interview going nowhere due to being ghosted from the person who interviewed me, even after she specifically told me that she would get back to me on a certain date and time but never did. 

Wish me luck.

Or something.

Lol.


----------



## Evo1114

I was working at one of our branches today and this annoying (dumb) coworker lady was going on and on about how LGBT should not be allowed to use the rainbow as their symbol. That it was 'disrespectful'. Some other lady was trying to get her to say 'why' exactly she felt that way but she still hadn't expressed an exact reason by the time I had to walk away due to the high level of stupidity my brain was trying to comprehend.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they don't say anything about me being picked up in the wrong spot.


----------



## 8888

I did not want to work today but oh well.


----------



## roxslide

Tough day at work. Despite constantly having to deal with rude and even insulting customers the part I really cannot deal with is that my coworkers are just as dismissive and rude sometimes. 

I had to deal with a bunch of customers actually yelling at me today etc etc but at the end of my shift this tiny moment is really what got me down. I was dropping off some product at the bakery and I passed it to the guy at bakery dept. I was trying to be friendly so I made a friendly joke and the guy just gave me dead eyes and totally dismissed me.

Ughhhh. Like I get it, it was a tough day for probably everyone but can't coworkers at least be somewhat friendly to each other at the end of the day? I honestly have the ****tiest job in the entire store and I'm really trying to be at least. It sucks because I wanted to transfer to bakery. Pretty much everyone I've talked to in bakery is a jerk tbh (besides one person).

I'm just used to some small amount of comradery from my last job tbh. That was the only thing that kept me going. If the job sucks, the customers suck and my coworkers barely tolerate me than what is even the point. At least at my last job I knew that my coworkers had my back. I may not be suave or anything but one thing I know about myself in a work environment is that I'm easy to get along with.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope we're backing to the old parking especially if I have to get lyft.


----------



## Citrine79

Stellar kickoff to the week so far, already had our technology malfunction (this time it was the phones instead of the printers) and the client I do work for...who swore they would be sending the work on time after last week’s meeting with them...well they have not sent the work and we are behind yet again. They also don’t respond to the emails that my boss sends them. It is a total clown show from top to bottom and this is why I am on my phone half the day and only give half effort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My volunteer interview went well this morning. I emailed the assistant manager my references. Wish me luck!

(Oh, and my mother is also volunteering at the same store too







)


----------



## SofaKing

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My volunteer interview went well this morning. I emailed the assistant manager my references. Wish me luck!
> 
> (Oh, and my mother is also volunteering at the same store too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well done!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Well done!


Thank you my dude, they seem like an awesome bunch of people to work with. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Might need to switch jackets so I can turn the older one in for a brand new one.


----------



## andy1984

feel like I somehow bit off 90% of the inside of my cheek somehow. like the inside of my mouth must be showing from the outside. I would look like a zombie.


----------



## andy1984

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My volunteer interview went well this morning. I emailed the assistant manager my references. Wish me luck!
> 
> (Oh, and my mother is also volunteering at the same store too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


good luck! seems like you'd enjoy it there.


----------



## Kevin001

Messed up at work meh it happens.


----------



## andy1984

just annoys me that there's a job in the machine but I don't know what it is or anything about it. so I'm waiting for the supervisor who may or may not be coming. so hmmm. the longer I wait the more I just want to start it anyway. but at the same time maybe I shouldn't start it? idk.


----------



## roxslide

I called in sick. I just felt a panic attack brewing. I think I annoyed my store manager but I couldn't control my voice while talking to him. I probably sounded insane. But me not being able to talk to people on the phone properly is my proof that I shouldn't have gone to work today. I just felt like I woke up today completely skinless and vulnerable. Rather than yesterday when I was angry and sort of indifferent.

This is the second time I've called in sick in 6 months which is really bad in my opinion. I hope this doesn't hurt my standing. I really wanted to transfer next month.


----------



## timealime

I kind of don't want to go to work since I realized I think one of my co-workers is cute all of a sudden .-. kill me


----------



## versikk

timealime said:


> I kind of don't want to go to work since I realized I think one of my co-workers is cute all of a sudden .-. kill me


you dont want to create an environment that you don't want to be in.

go back to work and let the feelings settle. you have to meet them head-on i.e actually seeing this cute coworker in the flesh.... i've done the same for the past 5 months and she's still gorgeous to me but i'm trying to get used to her so that i'll be jaded and indifferent and thusly no longer bothered by not being able to have her and blablabla.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't sign up oh well.


----------



## AllGlad

a couple of days ago, a coworker called to let me know that he couldn't print a report.
He sent me the error message, not exactly what it means but it seems to me that "object missing" meant that he had left the report open on the browser overnight and was trying to print it.


He told me that a particular report was having issues printing.
I asked him to print it immediately when the report pops up...


It works... made a joke that the report system was behaving fine because I was there :|


----------



## ShadowOne

I hate going to work nowadays

My coworker makes my life miserable. The big task in our department is a nightmare most of the time and impossible to succeed with

I dread going to work

But I don't have any innate skills for a career change. And I won't find anything better

I'm just in it for the paycheck


----------



## Citrine79

ShadowOne said:


> But I don't have any innate skills for a career change. And I won't find anything better
> 
> I'm just in it for the paycheck


This is exactly where I am at right now. The company I work for really sucks. Lack of communication between management (half the time they aren't even here) and staff, lousy pay and benefits, no perks or incentives and an overall soul crushing, depressing environment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

I received a really good evaluation. I was graded as above average for customer service performance, which surprised me because I'm not consistent depending on my mood. A for effort, I guess.


----------



## Citrine79

An incredibly frustrating day...our main printer broke again and even though we have 2 others, they don’t work as well and the people who sit near them stare at you and grumble at you. The lack of communication strikes again. Would be really nice if people in this office looked out for each other.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My job hunt has been so halved assed, it’s a fluke I haven’t gone under financially yet


----------



## Kevin001

Probably see a movie with coworker on Monday.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to train today, hope it goes well.


----------



## Lyssia

Kevin001 said:


> Messed up at work meh it happens.


Me too- and I *really* pissed someone off. I'm dreading tomorrow. &#128542;


----------



## Kevin001

Lyssia said:


> Me too- and I *really* pissed someone off. I'm dreading tomorrow. &#128542;


:squeeze


----------



## versikk

i am lucky to have yet another coworker whom i can vent to


----------



## AllGlad

versikk said:


> i am lucky to have yet another coworker whom i can vent to


I have zero


----------



## AllGlad

Well... learned a bit of unix command or terminal today... FUN!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well, at least for this schedule I’m back to 3 shifts a week which is good but will it last?


----------



## Kevin001

First day training and wow.....old guy that could barely move, sweat so much, bad back, and diabetic. Nice guy though and I have compassion for him.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Showing people her Suzy q’s lmao I don’t even work this is just a random quote


----------



## versikk

AllGlad said:


> I have zero


took me a while to realise how important it is to have good colleagues:afr


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know you want the day shift person to put away the whole order on Saturdays but it literally means the back room person that comes in for the evening has 8 hours of nothing to do


----------



## cmed

Just 1 more week and I'll be on vacation. Well, more like doing a minimal amount of work from a laptop in a hotel room in south Florida. That's about as close to a vacation as it gets for me, but I'll take it.


----------



## Kevin001

So I gave them one free day of training, I think they want me to train again tomorrow but that will be it and I'll let them know I like helping but I'm not a coaching partner. Not coaching/training for regular pay......makes my breaks shorter as well, which isn't cool.


----------



## AllGlad

Today was kinda hectec... I have been working on several reports for a coworker. It was suppose to be done by mid-March, but he kinda let it slide and then we were look at Mid to Late April...
And now it's due tomorrow... It's kinda like leaving a school essay to the last minute.



WeI have been going back and forth here and there, but he's not satisfied with some of the data. Given the last minute timings here, we have to make something work for him...


----------



## Citrine79

So glad the boss responds to e-mails in a prompt manner *eyeroll*. Guess I will have to figure it out myself. Just one of several things irking me today and once again have almost burst into tears at my desk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

Ugh...just ugh. Boss never responded to my e-mail so I guess I will try again this morning because I have like an hour or two worth of work to do. No excuse as this should have been discussed much sooner, I tried several times to no avail. Very nervous about how this is all going to go down.

Edit: I got a response!! Not sure about how the work will go but at least I know what to do now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure what work will do now, new guy left and another worker left.


----------



## 8888

Bought a new product to sell. The listing for it is set to go live on June 3rd (can't list it any earlier due to selling limits). We'll see how it does.


----------



## Kevin001

I told my job couldn't dispatch for them on Saturday so now one lady has two work like 2 weeks straight.....I hope it doesn't make me look selfish but with my anxiety I can't do it plus I'm not 100% trained on it sorry :stu.


----------



## Citrine79

Still not thrilled with my situation right now but at least there is a bit of clarity for now. Staff meeting today and we were told that “some exciting news” is coming next week. No idea what she is referring to but color me skeptical about it being anything earth shattering. Also, it is time again to do surveys that the company insists we all do and they are annoymous so we can say anything but we have to wait until after finding out about the “exciting news”, which is odd and intriguing at the same time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

My second supervisor called me in for an evaluation. He didn't know mine was already done, but after I told him he wanted to add that I'm the best worker out of the team and that I have what it takes to become department manager. Wow. :')


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the food trucks aren't where I get dropped off.


----------



## Citrine79

Weird vibe in the office once again today. I am very not busy today which is making me uncomfortable and even more anxious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

One more day


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Would’ve been nice to get her info


----------



## Blue Dino

Had no idea this entire time Linkedin shows and instantly notifies exactly which users have viewed their profile every time. Unless you set yourself in private mode. And then I realized twice in the past I switched myself to private, and for some reason it keeps automatically reverting me back to public after a period of time. 

With a google email, apparently it automatically pushes any of my contacts to view my linkedin profile too.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully no more Lyft rides this week.


----------



## Citrine79

Trying to stretch out the little bit of work I have to do for as long as I possibly can. We have a meeting soon where “big, exciting news” is going to be revealed. My bar is pretty low as I don’t expect it to be anything earth shattering but they sure are hyping it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo1114

I had 9 new computers delivered to me yesterday at around 10 AM. I was able to get all 9 configured from scratch and put in place by before noon today. Meanwhile, the IT manager has been working on getting his new computer configured for over a month now. Final tally for this project. Me - around 120 computers upgraded to Windows 10 vs. IT Manager - 1 Windows 10 upgrade still pending.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm in one of those situations where I have the potential to earn lots of money either by going full time with my current job to get a bigger chunk of those quarterly bonuses or getting promoted. But the job is killing me! The people there crush my spirit, I'm not a fan of the company and I feel no sense of purpose.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You know there’s a ****in lip there and you need to back the truck up more because of it, not only did you not do that but then when the forks got caught you just chatted up your buddy on the phone instead of helping me while I’m getting drenched in downpour, mofo


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be making more money


----------



## Citrine79

So not busy today, going to be a very long day. Tomorrow is the meeting when “exciting news” will be revealed. No hints whatsoever and I am keeping my ears
open for any clues!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistylake

Can't wait for one of my colleagues to be back from her 3-week vacation cause I'm sick and tired of doing double the work I usually do! I've been exhausted and cranky lately and I miss my old upbeat self...


----------



## komorikun

New "girl" (she's 49 or 50) started this week. In the same department as me but different role. Hispanic maybe. Has a very high pitched voice. The kind of voice that will make your head turn to see where it's coming from. Voice reminds me a bit of the dwarf lady in Poltergeist. Bit eerie.

Not sure if she has some eating disorder going on or some other health issue. Twice today I heard her retching in the bathroom. I wasn't even inside the bathroom and could hear it. I do sit relatively near it though.

At my previous job, I heard this one male coworker puking quite a few times. Turns out he had lap band surgery done a while back and he had gotten the band re-tightened which led to being able to handle less food.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to dispatch Saturday.


----------



## Citrine79

Big meeting is today! We will see if it lives up to expectations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> Big meeting is today! We will see if it lives up to expectations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah...it most certainly did not live up to expectations. But at least it is something I guess. They were sort of sketchy on the details so maybe if they explain it more, it will be more enticing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Boss asked me to drive someone somewhere last night....I said I'll pass...He said you have your license right? I said yeah but I haven't drove in awhile....eek! It was so awkward.


----------



## bad baby

Just finished a monster 35-pager in one day. I don't feel so good.. back hurts, eyes swimming and mouth tastes like bile X_X... But if I trucker on for the next two three days I'd make more than I can usually make in a week. And then after this I really gotten start prepping for exams. Hopefully no more work comes in..


----------



## AllGlad

someone made a ticket for an issue regarding a report... 

The query for the report took around 23 minutes to run. The report system has a 20 minute timeout so the report would break...
I handed the person the query from the database...


Took a look at the query, realized that there were improvements that were possible and the new query now takes 30 seconds :|


----------



## Citrine79

Well it turns out that what was introduced at the meeting yesterday is actually pretty big news. Again, this company has poor communication at all levels as things should have been explained better. It is something I will give them that but I am hardly jumping for joy over it because it doesn’t change my situtation at the moment. I am unhappy with things and I am going to have to bite the bullet and say something to my boss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888

Got this new sales partnership. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Kevin001

My PTO hrs are not showing hmm.


----------



## Citrine79

I want to walk out of here right now, I am not
comfortable with this task that was dumped on me. I have had worse days than today but I feel like I have reached my boiling point. My knowledge and talent is being wasted here plus just a random google search lead me to an available job with better pay and benefits. Plus it is in the specialty I know well and have years of experience in. Question is though if I can overcome my anxiety and apply for this job. Would be a huge step for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Random Guy

*Unsure*

I'm still 90% certain I'm going to screw something up at some point and I'll have to find my way out of it.

Also, I feel very useless at the moment due to the fact that I'm new and I'm still not exactly buddy-buddy with every person in the office despite the office being very small. :roll


----------



## Kevin001

Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## bad baby

It just occurred to me that I might be doing free work a lot of the time.

Sometimes they only ask me to check X, and I automatically check Z as well (but not Y thank god). 
Maybe that explains why I am so slow/inefficient. 
But personally I think my performance is on par, and anyway I don't want to be one of those people who just stamps "UNCLEAR" on everything without at least making an effort to try and understand before I resort to that.

Kind of hard to separate the two anyway. Although the price difference is quite noticeable.

Also now I'm wondering if all freelance is like this?:

"You can make $N/hr doing XYZ! (When in reality XYZ is more like a two-hour job. So you're only making $0.5N/hr, and that's provided you can go for 9-10 hours a day without getting fatigued and seeing performance drop. Also sometimes there's no work. So in essence you're really only getting $0.3N/hr, if you're lucky.)"

This is probably why most people hold on to their day jobs, even those that loathe it. I need to get me a day job.


----------



## Kevin001

I survived .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rare day shift, not my favourite


----------



## TheForestWasDark

“And my own affairs were as bad, as dismal, as the day I had been born. The only difference was that now I could drink now and then, though never often enough. Drink was the only thing that kept a man from feeling forever stunned and useless. Everything else just kept picking and picking, hacking away. And nothing was interesting, nothing. The people were restrictive and careful, all alike. And I've got to live with these ****ers for the rest of my life, I thought. God, they all had *******s and sexual organs and their mouths and their armpits. They **** and they chattered and they were dull as horse dung. The girls looked good from a distance, the sun shining through their dresses, their hair. But get up close and listen to their minds running out of their mouths, you felt like digging in under a hill and hiding out with a tommy-gun. I would certainly never be able to be happy, to get married, I could never have children. Hell, I couldn't even get a job as a dishwasher.”


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This guy is going to be a problem for me. He's upwardly mobile and not trust worthy.

He's gonna be in charge of me soon too uke 

I certainly don't plan on being cooperative.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my PTO issue gets resolved soon...not sure why the glitch.


----------



## Citrine79

Going to be a VERY long day. I am close to being ready to speak with my boss. I can’t take much more of this and I am super uncomfortable and not good at the task they have thrown on me. Honestly, it feels like the equivalent of pointless “busy” work one would do in school. Problem is, my boss is not the easiest to approach and talk to and since the big announcement of the bonus program last week, I am supposed to be happy about it and excited to be at work and I am not supposed to question things. Guess I will be spending my day posting on the news site I frequent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo1114

The only computer repair store in town apparently closed up shop and if today is any indication, it looks like the president of my company is going to volunteer my services to customers when they have computer issues. Spent 3 hours today dealing with 2 separate virus issues. In the meantime, I missed out on my service call that I had set up to assist me in fixing an actual work-related issue.


----------



## Citrine79

Yesterday was an extremely long day. Today I’m sure will be worse. Ugh...I have to ask questions about this task I know nothing about that I was just thrown on. Don’t like asking questions to begin with and the person I need to ask is not exactly friendly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Not paying $3 for a hamburger at work...crazy.


----------



## Citrine79

Another day of sitting here pretending to be busy. I don’t care at this point and the boss is difficult to speak with, I can’t really say much until our next meeting and who knows when that will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

I want a day off.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker got let go, feel for her.


----------



## jordani

I'm having an interview next week, my team is trying to attract a customer. I was presented as a person specializing in a certain area. I have virtually no practical experience in this area and am very anxious when speaking with customers unprepared and really fear that I will fail my team and we will lose the client because of me. I don't know what is going to happen, but already lost in my mind. It is very difficult living like this 😞


----------



## Citrine79

Finally had enough and e-mailed my boss as it is near impossible to talk with her face to face. Not thrilled with her response but at least I have some idea now. I just don’t see how this is going to work but I will at least try it for awhile. Maybe my outlook will improve when I move to a new desk in a much better area of the office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

Taking Friday and Monday off. Not doing anything special but we have to use our PTO by our anniversary. It's use it or lose it. We don't get paid for unused PTO.


----------



## Citrine79

Not busy again and the stuff my boss tells me to do is hardly enough to keep me busy all day but of course she wouldn’t know this because she isn’t here half the time. Guess I will sit here today and pretend I am busy. Yes the weather is cool and crappy again but it is June and there is no reason to turn the heat up. But someone did it again and it is quite uncomfortable in here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Making 2 grand a month would be nice, even $1500 would help.


----------



## nubly

18 days of 12 hour shifts. Going to suck but it'll look nice on the paycheck.


----------



## Kevin001

Last day phew been a long week. Still amazed its been almost 3yrs working here....wow.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> One of my coworkers (middle-aged, fat, mixed race lady that has been working there for 14 years) is always complaining about the new guy (late 20s black guy from the South) that was hired. She talks about him after he leaves for the day with this other lady who sits behind me. So I overhear the conversation.
> 
> She trained him but he seems to be slow and not put together. He doesn't ask many questions. Even if he doesn't understand what she said, he won't stop and ask her what she means. He takes notes but then loses the notes. He has a really deep voice but sort of mumbles. Unfortunately a major component of his job involves answering the phone.
> 
> Then again, I have a feeling that she has a history of not being happy with the new hires. I remember she used to complain about the previous person she trained, though apparently the previous lady was much better than this guy.





komorikun said:


> Overheard more stuff today. Apparently he doesn't know how to write cursive, not even a proper signature.
> 
> I think him and the white girl who speaks with a black accent are banging.


He found a new job apparently. I'm surprised he's lasted this long. Maybe cause his ghettotastic white girlfriend is there. (wonder how he will get to work now since the girlfriend is the one that drives/has a car. Was kind of obvious he was interviewing, since he came to work in nice clothes several times.) You have to do something truly atrocious to get fired at my workplace. Must have been very uncomfortable for him. His supervisor, the mixed race fat lady, berates him on a regular basis. One person (the newish crazy manager) actually told her to her face that she treats him horribly. And I heard in private from another coworker that she thinks she speaks to him in a horrible way. Oh and apparently she saw his Skype conversation with the girlfriend, where the girlfriend said "don't let her speak to you like that!" So she dislikes the ghettotastic girlfriend now too.

I mean in a way I don't blame his supervisor cause there is something wrong with him. He's disorganized and doesn't ask for help. You very rarely even hear his voice except when he has to answer a phone call. Just way too quiet for this job. It's not a social job but there is a lot of interaction that has to be done to get tasks completed. Can't just sit there quietly. Might be dumb too. Not sure. But if someone isn't working out, just fire them, don't berate them for months on end. She doesn't have the authority to fire him, but she's responsible for him so it's an odd situation.

The supervisor seems really cool and nice at first. She's fine and very helpful with me but she's not my supervisor. Some of her subordinates seem to like her and work well with her. Like I said previously, there was another coworker (black girl) that quit or just stopped coming to work that she used to complain about all the time when she wasn't around. So I get the feeling that she has a history of haranguing/micromanaging subordinates who aren't up to snuff. Actually I think she's been there 16 years+. When someone has been at their job 16 years+....they sort of expect others to know the ins and outs of the job. I've heard her train several people and she just seems overly intense and crazy about detail. If A then do B except if H happens then you do G except if K then you do Z. And when she answers phone calls from clients, she goes on and on and on and on oftentimes. Just lets the phone call drag on forever even though she claims she hates phone calls. I just think she's had this job waaaay too long.


----------



## Citrine79

Wonder if the boss will show up today?? Wonder if the work that was never sent over last week will show up today?? 
A bunch of us are supposed to be moving to new desks as of tomorrow but there has been no word or instruction about this from anyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide

ugh feel sick with anxiety. I had to call work about coming in late due to a doctor's appointment. It's an appointment with my psychiatrist. Seeing my psych already is very stressful but driving there and back and going to work afterwards is just overwhelming (I work downtown and parking/traffic is a nightmare). Also my parking permit is expiring today and they haven't mailed me a new one yet so that's also another element.


----------



## Kevin001

Wondering what I'll do if I lose my job....don't think I could get another paying the hrly amount currently. Idk.


----------



## Citrine79

Sigh...of course I didn’t get my desk moved due to miscommunication and lack of planning! So now I believe it will not happen which is making me even more disillusioned and miserable than I already am. Getting closer to quitting each day as something like this may not seem like a big deal but where one sits makes a difference (at least to me it does) and it is a series of these “little things” that have been happening that are really starting to add up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my PTO is fixed


----------



## komorikun

Citrine79 said:


> Sigh...of course I didn't get my desk moved due to miscommunication and lack of planning! So now I believe it will not happen which is making me even more disillusioned and miserable than I already am. Getting closer to quitting each day as something like this may not seem like a big deal but where one sits makes a difference (at least to me it does) and it is a series of these "little things" that have been happening that are really starting to add up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, where you sit is pretty important. People often poo poo such things as trivial but it really matters to me. Some spots can be quite noisy while others are more quiet. Had a lot of trouble focusing when I sat next to the communal printer at my last job. Just so loud. Some people can block things out but I can't. Get so distracted.

I hate sitting in a spot where people are constantly walking behind me, where there is a lot of foot traffic. Even if I'm not slacking off it's just unnerving.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Yeah, where you sit is pretty important. People often poo poo such things as trivial but it really matters to me. Some spots can be quite noisy while others are more quiet. Had a lot of trouble focusing when I sat next to the communal printer at my last job. Just so loud. Some people can block things out but I can't. Get so distracted.
> 
> I hate sitting in a spot where people are constantly walking behind me, where there is a lot of foot traffic. Even if I'm not slacking off it's just unnerving.


 Hopefully it wasn't a dot matrix printer? Ever heard one of those? It's hard to believe those things used to be the printer everyone was using.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hopefully it wasn't a dot matrix printer? Ever heard one of those? It's hard to believe those things used to be the printer everyone was using.


No, might have been something like this:



















But I can't remember too well. Anyways, not the type of printer you would find in a home. One of those big ones for offices.


----------



## versikk

I have been given new work tasks and I can do them with my penis tied behind my anus, but I don't hate it. Wanna see how long I can last I guess. I'm definitely unfulfilled tho.

Getting ready for dat zombie lyf.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Job just called and left a voicemail asking me to come in......not calling back seems right to me, why call back if I can't come in?


----------



## Citrine79

In the midst of yet another day where I lack any sort of motivation. Little things go a long way and not having my desk moved yesterday is still bugging me. It would not have fixed all the issues I have with this place but it would have at least improved mt mood and overall outlook some. It is in a nicer and more comfortable part of the office. Everyone else who was supposed to move was able to. Just shows I am not really an important part of this company and that I am merely an afterthought. And this is one of the reasons that I care less and less with each passing day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be sharper at work


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This guy is trying to play alpha with me. I knew he would too. Not gonna happen you little ****.


----------



## Citrine79

Feeling lousy today so I am putting in minimal effort today. I am not giving this company any more than the bare minimum that is required of me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistylake

Starting to think that my director is going to abandon ship any time now and that's why he doesn't give a sh*t about anything anymore... if he leaves, things are going to be even more chaotic than they already are right now and I'm not sure I'll be able to handle any more stress....


----------



## Kevin001

Check was $6 short...hmm ok.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I should just save myself the trouble and quit now. I'm % 100 gonna punch this guy. 

Dealing with this narcissist might be a good personal toughening up exercise since I seem to have a weakness that let's those kind of people get the better of me I've noticed, but idk if the stress is worth it. I've been wanting to get out of here for awhile.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No, might have been something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't remember too well. Anyways, not the type of printer you would find in a home. One of those big ones for offices.


 That's a pretty sexy printer. You could probably find one for sale somewhere if a business was getting rid of it. I got my IBM dot matrix printer when businesses were actually still using them. It was going to be thrown out and I either got it really cheap or free (I can't remember). But man those things were obnoxiously loud. It was kinda nice though because the ribbons were cheap and all I wanted to do was print text anyway.

It looked something like this....


----------



## komorikun

They did some experiment when Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants quit in January. Tried to give a few clients (a small load) to two people who had a different type of job but in the same department. They each received 7 assignments (*so 14 in all)*, while the normal load would be 28-35. I gave them *10* of my little easy assignments, while I took on 2 of Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants big, more complicated ones. Later I got a couple of Ms. Always Absent's too.* 4 *of the assignments came from Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants.

So the experiment was to have them do 2 different jobs at the same time. One of them had a pretty light load at the time and wanted to learn something new. She had a lot of free time. The other one had a moderate load and she gave away quite a bit of what she was doing to a couple other ladies in her same role. Don't think she was all that interested in learning but she wanted more money. She's a single mom and does UberEats sometimes to supplement her income. Ms. Always Absent spent a lot of time on them training them.

Well, the whole experiment has been a *big fail*. We are 6 months in and neither of them can finish their assignments. Every month, Ms. Always Absent has to do some of their assignments and I have done some of them. It's understandable that one of them can't finish because she was in a small team of 2 and her supervisor quit unexpectedly. So now she is overloaded with work until she gets the new person trained.

But the other one, the single mother......I'm a bit annoyed with her. I sit next to her now. And she screws off a lot. She goes on long cigarette breaks often. Then she never gets around to even starting her assignments till like the 15th or 20th of the month when the deadline is the 31st. Lately she's been taking days off to move, to do stuff for her kid, to celebrate her boyfriend's birthday, etc. Goofing off, taking long breaks, taking days off is all fine and good, whatever, but not when you can't complete your work. She volunteered for this!! I think she is still having trouble with it and is slow. Not sure if she's just not bright enough or if only doing it part-time is not enough practice or what.


----------



## IcedOver

I don't know how much more of this place I can take. Usually I don't mind people not liking me because I don't even like myself, but sometimes in a case when I don't think I deserve resentment, it's annoying. I've known my two managers since 2000/2001, and have been at this place since 2000. The guy I used to have a very good relationship with. We'd talk often about movies. His personality has totally changed, at least to me. He's very irritable and cannot answer anything without some type of attitude in his voice. I got attitude this morning from him and the other manager when I'm just trying to find out if all the ducks are in a row for this one project before people disperse for the weekend, as I'll be in the office (I've worked every day since about May 12th with the exception of Memorial Day and one other day - not because I was asked, but because it was necessary). Even though I'm just trying to get information, I get attitude. I'm sick of this.

More than that, I'm sick at myself because I allowed myself to get ensconced so heavily in this job and wasn't more ambitious with college and after (this job has nothing to do with my college degree). My whole lifestyle is geared around the very unusual flexibility of this job. I'm scared of the idea of conforming to another schedule, although briefly in 2011 I had a temp job in addition to this job, which was regular 40 hours a week daylight. 

I applied last year (and was turned down after an online questionnaire, I have no idea why) for a job that has a schedule of 7:00-3:30 and has two days off during the week and working weekends, which is what I want. I'm considering applying again, but am not sure I can handle starting at 7:00 a.m.

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## MCHB

Got a raise at work! Went from 23.75 to 26.75 an hour! 



It's a step in the right direction and I'll take a step in the right direction over a kick in the nuts any day! ^_^


----------



## blue2

MCHB said:


> Got a raise at work! Went from 23.75 to 26.75 an hour!
> It's a step in the right direction and I'll take a step in the right direction over a kick in the nuts any day! ^_^


...Congrats, but technically a kick in the nuts is also a raise, someone has to raise their foot :lol


----------



## MCHB

blue2 said:


> ...Congrats, but technically a kick in the nuts is also a raise, someone has to raise their foot :lol


True that ROFL! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

I'm older than my foreman (and I'm the oldest guy on his crew) and he runs an awesome crew so I'm super protective of them!


----------



## Perkins

I literally feel like Unikitty when she's all "Business, business, business. Numbers" when she's doing that presentation. I'm new, so it's expected.


----------



## versikk

RelinquishedHell said:


> Not gonna happen you little ****.


dude.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen you little ****.
> 
> 
> 
> dude.
Click to expand...

Bro.

Don't pretend you don't understand the context. Don't go there with me with that crap.


----------



## Kevin001

Yes I'm taking off another Saturday :stu.


----------



## caelle

I wish I could chill out at work and just do my job and go TF home! I've been at my job for a while now and know how to do my job very well. But other people don't know how to do their job and it drives me crazy. 
And I have the owners number, I can call/text her at any time to let her know what's going on at her business. But I don't want to be that person who rats on everybody. I'm not sure she would care either. The things going on aren't affecting the cash flow, which is all they really care about.

So yeah, why should I care if everyone is **** at their job? I'm not a supervisor or anything. Correcting everyone doesn't affect my check. 
Actually, in a way, it does. I should be getting paid more for all the extras I do at work. But of course.. I do not.

My goal today and every day until the day I quit. Do what you're paid to do and GO HOME!!!


----------



## Citrine79

I am super annoyed today. Once again, I have no idea if my work will show up today (or the boss for that matter). The internet here is slow and several websites needed to look things up are not functioning properly. 

My boss went on the company site where we are supposed to post and basically cheerlead co-workers (not my thing)and she made a post about the IT guys doing such a great job moving everyones desk around last week. It was a super gushing post and it made me even more annoyed and frustrated with this place. Myself and another co-worker were not moved even though we asked nicely. We were given some lame excuse and haven’t heard a word since. It literally would have taken them maybe 10 or 15 extra minutes but of course my boss said nothing.

I realize that in the grand scheme of things moving to a new desk isn’t all that big of a deal but it is just another thing that shows me I am not an important part of this team and why I will continue to only do the bare minimum required of me and nothing extra.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

If I found a job with dogs that pays the same as my current job...I'd ****ing bounce immediately


----------



## ShadowOne

have a strong urge to blow up my life


----------



## mistylake

Updating my resume and looking for job offers in my area ... need to force myself to be proactive if I ever wanna quit my current job that's been sucking the life out of me


----------



## mistylake

ShadowOne said:


> If I found a job with dogs that pays the same as my current job...I'd ****ing bounce immediately


Same!


----------



## Citrine79

mistylake said:


> Updating my resume and looking for job offers in my area ... need to force myself to be proactive if I ever wanna quit my current job that's been sucking the life out of me


Same here!! And it looks like I may need to do this sooner than later because things will be coming to a head here soon. A position is about to open up in my area of expertise and I am most definitely qualified for it. For the moment, it does not seem likely I will have a chance at it. If I do get it, then I will stay and actually have a better outlook because I will actually be busy. If I do not get it, then I am out of here even if I don't have another job lined up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

I'm really sick of these flaky managers (who mostly look like middle-aged female real estate brokers) not responding to my emails or simple requests. Have to nag them. 

Send an email. No response. Couple weeks later send another email. They reply but never get around to doing what I asked them. Stalk their desk to catch them in person and ask (not so easy because many work from home several days a week or are in meetings). Send another email a month later. No response. Send another email, this time CCing my supervisor who then alerts their supervisor that they aren't doing their f'ing jobs. I really hate ratting on people but seriously. 

I don't know if they are just so overloaded with work that they don't have time or what. I know I'm their last priority that's for sure. They are all salaried employees so if they want to work 50 hours or more a week they can. (I'm hourly.) They all leave promptly at 5pm. Some days they have after hours offsite meetings but not all days. 

And it's weird how some managers are great and promptly respond to my emails and requests while others are horrific. One of the best works from home and lives in another state. He's great and I enjoy working with him. Two of the worst work remotely 4 days a week. They are so lazy and awful. Ugh. And one has been working for the company over 15 years.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> They did some experiment when Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants quit in January. Tried to give a few clients (a small load) to two people who had a different type of job but in the same department. They each received 7 assignments (*so 14 in all)*, while the normal load would be 28-35. I gave them *10* of my little easy assignments, while I took on 2 of Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants big, more complicated ones. Later I got a couple of Ms. Always Absent's too.* 4 *of the assignments came from Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants.
> 
> So the experiment was to have them do 2 different jobs at the same time. One of them had a pretty light load at the time and wanted to learn something new. She had a lot of free time. The other one had a moderate load and she gave away quite a bit of what she was doing to a couple other ladies in her same role. Don't think she was all that interested in learning but she wanted more money. She's a single mom and does UberEats sometimes to supplement her income. Ms. Always Absent spent a lot of time on them training them.
> 
> Well, the whole experiment has been a *big fail*. We are 6 months in and neither of them can finish their assignments. Every month, Ms. Always Absent has to do some of their assignments and I have done some of them. It's understandable that one of them can't finish because she was in a small team of 2 and her supervisor quit unexpectedly. So now she is overloaded with work until she gets the new person trained.
> 
> But the other one, the single mother......I'm a bit annoyed with her. I sit next to her now. And she screws off a lot. She goes on long cigarette breaks often. Then she never gets around to even starting her assignments till like the 15th or 20th of the month when the deadline is the 31st. Lately she's been taking days off to move, to do stuff for her kid, to celebrate her boyfriend's birthday, etc. Goofing off, taking long breaks, taking days off is all fine and good, whatever, but not when you can't complete your work. She volunteered for this!! I think she is still having trouble with it and is slow. Not sure if she's just not bright enough or if only doing it part-time is not enough practice or what.


Yesterday, for the single mom, I did 2 of her 7 assignments. And did 1 of the other girl's assignments. Ms. Always Absent was once again absent on Friday and Monday due to some vague illness, so she's going to have to hustle to finish her own assignments by Friday (our deadline). Guess she's doing a couple of theirs also. Doubtful if the single mom will finish in time but we shall see, if she can't then she's got to ask/beg some of the others for help.


----------



## komorikun

Anyways, I got to find a new job. I should be making at least $20,000 more than I'm making currently. At my annual review, I kind of brought it up. Head of the department asked if there was anything else, and I said "more money....." She kind of *looked away and giggled*. I asked if all we were all getting was the usual annual 3% and she said yeah.

Then she brought up me doing new duties to help her and Ms. Always Absent (#2 in charge). They kind of hinted about that in the past since Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants left but didn't push it. Then she said that she was going on vacation for 3 weeks in August, trip of a lifetime!! This is after already taking 2 weeks off in May, 1 week off in March, and many other days. But the only issue is if she's gone for a full 3 weeks someone else needs to do all her work. hehehehehehe, LOL,heheheheheheheh :blank

Now I think I figured out why Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants approached the department head several times in a less than a year for more money (reported to me by the ghetto white girl, who said she even did it when she was in her office, so blatant!). The department head probably did the same thing to her. Dangled the carrot.....oh you want more $$$, hey!?


----------



## komorikun

Ratted on orange-skinned blondey today. Finally some action!! If only I could use a cattle prod on some of these fat, lazy managers.


----------



## Citrine79

This is great, IT changed something with the logins to our system and did not bother to tell us! Been sitting here for about the last half hour trying to figure it out and finally asked a co-worker who told me. More top notch communication within this company. I am only here half the day and I am trying to finish something but I have to wait for IT and they aren't exactly on top of things. Really frustrating...how do you not tell the staff something important like that??!!! Come on now!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they don't put me outside today.


----------



## versikk

I'm getting real chummy with coworkers and it feels really weird but also good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate ubering. People here are weird, creepy, rude, and retarded.


----------



## blue2

So I was working on a quiet country road today, in the middle of rural Ireland & randomly 2 speeding cars went by & it turns out the front car was a pedophile who tried to pick up a child & the parents were in the rear car chasing & then 10 minutes later 2 men who were off their heads on booze & heroin drove erratically up the road dragging debris with them, only in Ireland SMH


----------



## Cam1

New position at work is really overwhelming. I have to speak in front of the Plant Manager and several members of management/engineering tomorrow for the first time and pitch a re-layout of one of the departments. Up to this point I've gotten away with sitting through meetings silently. At least tomorrow is the last day before vacation, so if it goes poorly I don't have to see anyone for the next 9 days.


----------



## Wanderlust26

That paycheck looked real nice and fat from working overtime the past 2 weeks. :3


To help me get motivated, sometimes I tell myself, "Who needs sleep when you can be making MORE MONEY!!!"


----------



## Kevin001

At least I won't be outside anytime soon :stu


----------



## komorikun

Wish I had a cubicle.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I have an unorthodox interview this morning. I'm meeting the guy at a McDonald's and I guess his kid is with him.


----------



## mistylake

Citrine79 said:


> Same here!! And it looks like I may need to do this sooner than later because things will be coming to a head here soon. A position is about to open up in my area of expertise and I am most definitely qualified for it. For the moment, it does not seem likely I will have a chance at it. If I do get it, then I will stay and actually have a better outlook because I will actually be busy. If I do not get it, then I am out of here even if I don't have another job lined up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Kevin001

Glad to be off....phew.


----------



## mt moyt

when im employed im always so angry. unemployment isnt fun but i was a lot more mellow, and had a lot more time to think.
With work i just focus on trying to get off work and relax... the months fly by because i keep looking toward the next weekend, and the next.

theres one boss who really annoys me because he works in bursts of energy. friday he will call in sick and work from home then monday or the day before on thursday he will get really hyped and keep pushing for results. my style is more slow and steady. 'steady' might be pushing it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

It's annoying how *slow *life evolves when you're working.

Most weekdays are spent working, shopping and doing house chores, and weekends are spent being exhausted and confused. Love? Friendship? Activities? Creating art? Mind-blowing sex / fapping? All of that stuff has to be siphoned off to vacations.

I'm generalising of course, but yeah.


----------



## Citrine79

mistylake said:


> Crossing my fingers for you!


Thanks!! Good luck to you as well. Taking things one day at time right now. Have a little more work to do at the moment but there is still plenty of uncertainty that lies ahead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I'll have to work that day...oh well.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my check is ok this week.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Please...no nasty customers tomorrow. I'm already anxiety-ridden as it is with my personal life.


----------



## Kevin001

So need this time and a half today.


----------



## Kevin001

Check was $2 off, I thought my job would match my 401K dollar for dollar guess not :stu. Need to be making more money.


----------



## versikk

Since I got off phone duty 3 months ago work has been sweeeet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty busy tonight.


----------



## Citrine79

My workplace is a depressing place to be anyway but today is even worse as over half of the staff (and the boss!) is off today. My morale is pretty low today and really struggling to focus. Plus it is those pesky little things again that bug me like when a group of people order lunch and don’t ask the rest of the office if they would like to join. There is hardly anyone here today I mean they could have asked around! Also, my employer for some reason is vehemently opposed to letting us off a couple hours early. Not that I expect it often but today is the day after a holiday, over half the staff is off, it is a rare nice summer day and other business that impact our work are closed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

I probably wasted 2-3 hours of company time just shooting the bull with coworkers on Wednesday. Was annoyed that the boss guy decided not to give us Friday off. Apparently it depends on his mood year to year. He sent us a long email about the 4th of July and his childhood experiences and at the end said "See you back on Friday!" Jerk off.

Plus it's hard to get anything completed at the beginning of the month. Have to wait for things. End up with a whole bunch of 80% complete assignments that I have to go back to later. Unsatisfying feeling.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I ****ing hate my job. Everyone is so goddamn sloppy and negligent.


----------



## Evo1114

komorikun said:


> I probably wasted 2-3 hours of company time just shooting the bull with coworkers on Wednesday. Was annoyed that the boss guy decided not to give us Friday off. Apparently it depends on his mood year to year. He sent us a long email about the 4th of July and his childhood experiences and at the end said "See you back on Friday!" Jerk off.
> 
> Plus it's hard to get anything completed at the beginning of the month. Have to wait for things. End up with a whole bunch of 80% complete assignments that I have to go back to later. Unsatisfying feeling.


What do you do again? Like, industry-wise? I have forgotten.

Hardly anybody working here today as well. I've heard a few customers exclaim that they were surprised we were open. I worked all afternoon yesterday and pretty much wiped my to-do list clean. So I might just leave early. Perks of (sort of) making my own schedule.


----------



## Wanderlust26

At first I thought having to work 6 days in a row is a drag. Then again it's not like I have anything better to do on my days off. = |


----------



## SofaKing

After this week, I return to telecommuting full time from the country. Could be glorious. Could be my last attempt at coping with my existence.


----------



## cmed

Potential client submits a lengthy design brief on my site, follows up with an even lengthier email including sketches and examples, then requests a phone call that ends up lasting 40 minutes. We agree to the scope of work and a price. I send over an invoice for the deposit payment.

He disappears, never to be heard from again.

It's really annoying that people waste my time like this then bail once it's time to put their money where their mouth is. The only reason I can think of is that he thought I would just start working on his project before securing a deposit payment, then vanish into cyberspace once I caught on. As messed up as it sounds, there's no shortage of people who will do that to you if you let them.

When future clients ask why I'm hesitant to take phone calls, or why I require payment upfront, *this guy right here is the reason*. You can thank him. In fact, I'll give you his number so you can call him up and say so yourself!


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. Talked to one coworker yesterday who is best friends with the white ghettotastic girl at my work. My fears turned out to be real. The ghettotastic girl is trying to get pregnant by her boyfriend. I kind of doubt he can support her. Have a feeling he's going to get fired at his new job. He doesn't have a car. She is the one that drove them to work everyday. And I suspect she is driving him to his new job now too. The coworker said that he's childish even though he's almost 30. Ghettotastic girl has to do a lot of things for him. She has the personality of a teenager too (very self-absorbed) but at least she takes care of business.

Ugh. I really don't want to have to do her assignments while she is on maternity leave. Maternity leave is such a joke. Half the time they quit within a couple months of coming back.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093744611-post5252.html


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Oh god. Talked to one coworker yesterday who is best friends with the white ghettotastic girl at my work. My fears turned out to be real. The ghettotastic girl is trying to get pregnant by her boyfriend. I kind of doubt he can support her. Have a feeling he's going to get fired at his new job. He doesn't have a car. She is the one that drove them to work everyday. And I suspect she is driving him to his new job now too. The coworker said that he's childish even though he's almost 30. Ghettotastic girl has to do a lot of things for him. She has the personality of a teenager too (very self-absorbed) but at least she takes care of business.
> 
> Ugh. I really don't want to have to do her assignments while she is on maternity leave. Maternity leave is such a joke. Half the time they quit within a couple months of coming back.


 That sounds like that's gonna end well. :frown2:


----------



## Wanderlust26

Our new supervisor is odd. He has his dick moments and then other times it seems like he's kissing up to me. I think he's afraid if I get pissed off then I won't work faster or do overtime, which is very true. 



Yes, if you play nice then I'll play nice.


----------



## AllGlad

I dun wanna go to work tommorow...


----------



## mt moyt

i took sick leave today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

Nothing seems to be working right here today, feels like it is going to be a very long day. Wonder if the boss will show up and be engaged with us???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaf in the wind

**** my goddamn job. It literally exists because people are too retarded to do basic tasks or follow simple instructions and need someone holding their hand like they are 5


----------



## Wanderlust26

Wow, I made it. Five work days down, one more to go. How do people work two jobs? How do they not get stir crazy? I already want to blow my brains out from working 40 hours a week at this god awful place. But eventually I do want to give two jobs a try to pay down my debt quicker....


----------



## Wanderlust26

Oh, yesss. My next paycheck is going to be fat again. ^_^


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> Nothing seems to be working right here today, feels like it is going to be a very long day. Wonder if the boss will show up and be engaged with us???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wash, rinse, repeat. At least yesterday the computer system was functional it was everything else that wasn't working properly.
Today the entire system appears to be down and I cannot even log into my computer at all. Our IT people are not in house and are uh, not always on top of things so I am basically sitting here staring at the wall because there is nothing to do that does not involve the system. Plus the boss and none of the team leads are here. SMH at this poorly run joke of a company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This new job is really shady. I need to quit.

Not to mention the customers we deliver to are usually always annoying or rude. One weird gross family in the middle of nowhere sat on a couch in their driveway and badmouthed us the entire time we were carrying stuff into their gross house.

I brought this to my coworker's attention and he just says "oh it's okay". Uh sorry man, no it's not. You can't let people get away with treating you like that. So I scratched up and bend all their quarter rounds and slashed big nasty holes in their underlayment rolls. F**k people.


----------



## Citrine79

Well the system is working again but still seems things are wonky. I just don’t get the way they run things here...makes no sense and the workflow suffers because of it. I am trying at this new work I am helping out with but I am not liking it and I am frustrated because I feel like it isn’t set up the way it should be. Again, I am doing the bare minimum of what is required of me. Today I should have consulted others on something but it wasn’t worth it as either they aren’t around or don’t know the answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy1984

was asked to wait for the truck to come and help unload... an hour later still waiting.

someone thinks there wont be anything to unload anyway.

thought it was going to be an early day. I just want to go home... but also free money...

an hour and a half now. I'm getting super restless. I hope it is empty and I can just leave on arrival.

it's been 2 minutes since I edited my post but I feel like it's been another hour. god help me

20% data left
50% battery
10% patience

I guess he asked me because no one else would wait this long and everyone else is gone...

I really get that experiment where people would rather give themselves an electric shock than be bored.

I mean because I am really bored now

approaching the 2 hour mark. at least its limited to 3 hours because my 8 hours will be done then.

another 5 minutes passed, another lifetime lived

somebody kill me


----------



## Wanderlust26

Sometimes my coworkers help make work more bearable. I have a few who troll me hard, but it's ok. I troll them back. Haha


----------



## Kevin001

The pick up/drop off policy is crazy then this rain is coming in so things might be even harder for me ugh.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Need to stay money-driven....


----------



## Flora20

People were so annoying at work really bossy and trying to tell me what to do jeez...


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> The pick up/drop off policy is crazy then this rain is coming in so things might be even harder for me ugh.


If you have to wrestle people to the ground, they should be left out in the rain. They need to cool off. It should be a new Kevin001 policy.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lol

Forgot they blocked off the old exit way ugh that will making getting rides harder.


----------



## Kevin001

2-3 days of getting rides coming up....rough/long week.


----------



## Wanderlust26

A customer was pissed off for waiting too long at the locked up razor cage. I apologized and explained that nobody had paged overhead to let me know, and then he calls me a wh0re in Spanish (found out from my supervisor). That was the highlight of my day.


----------



## Wanderlust26

One of my favorite coworkers is quitting. It's always the people I like who end up leaving!


----------



## versikk

Wanderlust26 said:


> Need to stay money-driven....


Hail the darkness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderlust26

versikk said:


> Hail the darkness
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderlust26

I don't want to be scheduled 40 hours. **** you guys.


----------



## Deaf Mute

When people cancel booking and you're slightly happy because it's a pain, but then you realize you need them for income and have mixed feelings :lol


----------



## cmed

Had one of those insomnia nights where I couldn't sleep so I did my work and now I'm done for the day by 5:30 am. Love when that happens. Pretty much have the day off to sleep or do whatever.


----------



## Kevin001

Please don't let the employee parking be closed.


----------



## Citrine79

So frustrating!! More computer issues, almost a daily occurence now. Was actually having a semi productive day today but now that the system is slowed down to a crawl, I have lost my motivation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker gave me a ride home....giving him $10 gas still cheaper than uber :stu


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> He found a new job apparently. I'm surprised he's lasted this long. Maybe cause his ghettotastic white girlfriend is there. (wonder how he will get to work now since the girlfriend is the one that drives/has a car. Was kind of obvious he was interviewing, since he came to work in nice clothes several times.) You have to do something truly atrocious to get fired at my workplace. Must have been very uncomfortable for him. His supervisor, the mixed race fat lady, berates him on a regular basis. One person (the newish crazy manager) actually told her to her face that she treats him horribly. And I heard in private from another coworker that she thinks she speaks to him in a horrible way. Oh and apparently she saw his Skype conversation with the girlfriend, where the girlfriend said "don't let her speak to you like that!" So she dislikes the ghettotastic girlfriend now too.
> 
> I mean in a way I don't blame his supervisor cause there is something wrong with him. He's disorganized and doesn't ask for help. You very rarely even hear his voice except when he has to answer a phone call. Just way too quiet for this job. It's not a social job but there is a lot of interaction that has to be done to get tasks completed. Can't just sit there quietly. Might be dumb too. Not sure. But if someone isn't working out, just fire them, don't berate them for months on end. She doesn't have the authority to fire him, but she's responsible for him so it's an odd situation.
> 
> The supervisor seems really cool and nice at first. She's fine and very helpful with me but she's not my supervisor. Some of her subordinates seem to like her and work well with her. Like I said previously, there was another coworker (black girl) that quit or just stopped coming to work that she used to complain about all the time when she wasn't around. So I get the feeling that she has a history of haranguing/micromanaging subordinates who aren't up to snuff. Actually I think she's been there 16 years+. When someone has been at their job 16 years+....they sort of expect others to know the ins and outs of the job. I've heard her train several people and she just seems overly intense and crazy about detail. If A then do B except if H happens then you do G except if K then you do Z. And when she answers phone calls from clients, she goes on and on and on and on oftentimes. Just lets the phone call drag on forever even though she claims she hates phone calls. I just think she's had this job waaaay too long.


Oh boy, so the supervisor lady has been slacking even more than usual. I noticed it. Some stuff that is supposed to be processed within a day or two has been sitting on her desk for over a month. She was also gone for over a week due to the taking days off around the 4th of July holiday and then she hurt her knee. So while she was gone I took the opportunity to look at her desk for a couple things. I'm a snoop but whatever. Yep, there was a *big pile* of things from over a month ago.

So they hired two new people in that role. One started a month ago and another one this week. Finally the company sent out a new list of who was responsible for what today. The supervisor had one of our biggest clients taken off her list and added to this other guy's. Recently I started looking in these public folders where people at my company save emails for posterity. Oh boy. The very best manager at our company complained to the department head and asked for her to be replaced on that client. Wasn't delivering what the manager had asked of her. Various screenshots of promises that she flaked on.

I suppose she can claim she was too busy training the new girl. Think she goes overboard with the training. Micromanaging.


----------



## Citrine79

Once again, no one bothered to tell me about a change that was made here so I had to figure it out for myself. Really frustrating as I don’t seem to matter in the least here. I mean is it really so hard to just send everyone a quick e-mail letting them know, takes no more than a few minutes. Also, it appears I will be back to having little to nothing to do very soon. Being busy was nice while it lasted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yeah, I'm quitting this job. I get stuck in traffic for over 2 hours everyday. It's not worth it.


----------



## versikk

coworker is acting weird; since 2-3 weeks back has gotten very friendly with the boss while a lot more distant towards me.


----------



## Kevin001

Phew long exhausting day.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I can't maintain eye contact with this one coworker (Queen ***** of the workplace) when she talks to me because she always has the most piercing death stare ever. She comes into work always looking pissed off and complaining and creating problems/drama just so she can complain some more. Jesus. She's just a walking blob of dark energy.


----------



## BraceForImpact

The communication in this place is non-existent. Might help to let me know before hand that a customer needs a specific fabrication rather than the last minute. You can yell all you want but it's not going to happen within the hour.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Why are people unable to follow extremely simple and basic instructions


----------



## Citrine79

And again today, the computer system has basically slowed down to the point it is barely functional. Looks like this is going to be a daily thing now and I am guessing that little or nothing will be done about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo1114

I was the busiest person in the world for 4 straight days this week. Still have to go in tonight to replace the CFO's computer that crashed (promised him it would be ready by Friday morning, but his new one didn't get delivered until a couple hours ago). Then I have to be there bright *** early in the morning for our IT meeting. Meanwhile, the VP asked the IT Manager to do something yesterday that she needed done by today...been waiting for like 3 weeks and today was the deadline for it. As soon as she turned her back, he snuck out early and then took vacation day today to avoid the fallout. Doubt he'll be in for the meeting tomorrow. I'm thinking he might FINALLY be getting canned after not doing a single minute of actual work in his 3 years...just a vibe I'm getting. I think I'm going to leave early tomorrow whether he is there or not.


----------



## Evo1114

Citrine79 said:


> And again today, the computer system has basically slowed down to the point it is barely functional. Looks like this is going to be a daily thing now and I am guessing that little or nothing will be done about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does anybody know what is causing it? Back when we had poor bandwidth on our network connection and when millennials started joining the workforce, every slowdown was traced to somebody watching videos or streaming audio (usually several people at once).


----------



## AllGlad

fast week, boss and managers away... wanted to take monday off... but I have some data/stats to provide someone... not sure if I can get it done for them tomorrow. 

Hopefully they cooperate and we can get it done...


----------



## komorikun

Haha. The fastest way to get someone off the phone is by talking about my job problems and workplace drama. Both my dad and sister get off the phone real quick. Even though they were the ones to call, all of a sudden they need to go to sleep early or take care of some chore. Works like magic.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Haha. The fastest way to get someone off the phone is by talking about my job problems and workplace drama. Both my dad and sister get off the phone real quick. Even though they were the ones to call, all of a sudden they need to go to sleep early or take care of some chore. Works like magic.


It's impossible to be like "hey dad I'm beat, can we talk some other time?"

That said, lol! Good tip =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderlust26

Did my supervisor lie to me? I know he gets overwhelmed sometimes from a few assistant managers and even supervisors getting on his case, so I wouldn't be surprised. A couple weeks ago, I merely pointed out that the on hand count for the 91% rubbing alcohol is incorrect. It read 111 when we have ZERO on the shelf and in the backroom, which explains why we haven't received any shipment in so long because the system thinks we still have a lot. That product sells fast too. Anyways, my supervisor told me he made a note for the department manager. After a few days, I scanned the label out of curiosity but the count hadn't changed. It's an easy fix, btw. So I wrote a ghetto-looking note on a piece of cardboard for the department manager, left it on her cart that she likes to hide in this one corner, and the next day the on hand count was finally fixed to zero. Hmm....


----------



## funnynihilist

Citrine79 said:


> And again today, the computer system has basically slowed down to the point it is barely functional. Looks like this is going to be a daily thing now and I am guessing that little or nothing will be done about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody cares about IT anymore or computer maintenance. Businesses feel that networks should take care of themselves. Nobody feels that they should have to hire a dedicated person or team to keep the systems running and if they do hire someone they pay them so poorly that the person usually doesn't feel they are paid enough to care.

It's really a big mess so the networks usually turn into a big mess.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Seriously, ****, ****, **** people and their dumb asses. You literally have to do almost everything for them


----------



## 8888

Yesterday I officially started trying to sell people cell phone service plans. I hope this goes well.


----------



## MCHB

Oh, man. Epic but random memory!


When I was younger I used to ductape mcdonalds cups shut and fill them with oxy-acetylene and blew them up for kicks. The best Bang I ever instigated and convinced a co-worker to set off was a cardboard box. When that thing blew cardboard went everywhere and it shook the walls lol!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just wanted to be sure not to make a mistake but didn’t mean for you to have to come back or to ring you so much. Also, I counted the till 3 times and found it $10 short then was $14 short...hope that’s not my mistake


----------



## Kevin001

Work is getting stricter and just more of place I shouldn't be at....so much swearing etc.


----------



## Kevin001

Longest week ever....my off days will be busy too though ugh.


----------



## 8888

Found a new website to sell stuff on and it seems really promising.


----------



## Psychoelle

This week off is really doing me wonders for my brain. Hopefully the start my next shift goes well.


----------



## AllGlad

Hmm... this whole new process of application at my organziation took a while to understand, especially for data gathering. New rules and ways that it's entered into the system means that data isn't consistent anymore...
This is what happens when things are kinda in the so called silos...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I thought my coworker had got stabbed when heard her scream... turns out a guy tried to steal and in trying to stop him she was dragged over the counter, unreal how some booze hounds are!

Also, was cool running into an ex-coworkers my way home today


----------



## mt moyt

it might be cool to be a tugboat captain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

Day goes by fast when you're doing onsite tickets
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderlust26

The other day, this old customer was getting on my nerves by throwing a temper tantrum over why a product has been out of stock for so long. So I started talking loudly and slowly to him as if he were retarded, then he finally said he'll go to another store and took off. Haha! Love it when I find new strategies to deal with people like that.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I usually get annoyed when people tell me their life story when I didn't ask about it, but this one coworker always has interesting drama that I don't mind listening. That's a first.


----------



## cmed

I feel like I'm losing inspiration and I'm afraid it's being reflected in my work. It may be time to find some new challenges.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I found my full resume that I thought I'd lost. I just gotta find the motivation to go work another job dealing with miserable cvnts again.


----------



## komorikun

One of the new women at work (there are 3 new ones) has been getting comments on her clothing choices when she's not around. The one training her said she kept seeing her whole cleavage during the training session. I noticed that she likes to wear skirts/dresses and heels but I'm not the most observant person.

But today...OMG...she was wearing red stilettos. Kind of weird cause the office is pretty casual and there is no one to impress really- our department is all women except for one person. She's kind of mousy looking and in her early 30s.


----------



## Mlt18

Work is becoming more and more like prison. Boss is a psycho. Coworkers acting weird. Stupid write-ups. Short staffing. I don't know how much longer I can take this. Wish I didn't need the money as badly as I do.


----------



## Lyssia

Is it ok to just quit my jobs so I can start over? I get so embarrassed and anxious thinking about past interactions with coworkers. It feels like the best solution is to quit and ‘run away’ from it.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Wooo, that paycheck is close to $1,000.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The maintenance guy who told me he was gonna leave did a no call no show. At my workplace, you're only allowed 5 absences that we call occurrences. A no call/no show = 4 occurrences, so if he had one before then he's automatically fired. I heard that people tried calling him but it just went straight to voicemail. ****, I hope he's ok. He has always been friendly, funny and never seemed to have a bad day. Damn, the masks we wear at work....


----------



## leaf in the wind

komorikun said:


> One of the new women at work (there are 3 new ones) has been getting comments on her clothing choices when she's not around. The one training her said she kept seeing her whole cleavage during the training session. I noticed that she likes to wear skirts/dresses and heels but I'm not the most observant person.
> 
> But today...OMG...she was wearing red stilettos. Kind of weird cause the office is pretty casual and there is no one to impress really- our department is all women except for one person. She's kind of mousy looking and in her early 30s.


Maybe it helps her feel confident in a new job. I work in fashion and us girls love showing off new styles to each other... Plunging necklines, stilettos, purple lipstick, pretty much anything is game at the office (no sweats or anything sloppy looking though).

I think it's a misconception that women dress up only to impress men.


----------



## versikk

leaf in the wind said:


> I think it's a misconception that women dress up only to impress men.


oh no not this debate again
@komorikun

it couuuuuuld be that she is going on a party or date right after work and doesn't have time to change or whatever?????? but prolly not

it seems to be OK to have mega-cleavage at my job lol. tho one time our boss gave the widest most "whoa" look when a coworker had a laced-cleavage blouse :rofl


----------



## komorikun

versikk said:


> oh no not this debate again
> 
> @komorikun
> 
> it couuuuuuld be that she is going on a party or date right after work and doesn't have time to change or whatever?????? but prolly not
> 
> it seems to be OK to have mega-cleavage at my job lol. tho one time our boss gave the widest most "whoa" look when a coworker had a laced-cleavage blouse :rofl


Actually most days she changes after work before leaving to sneakers and shorts. For her walk home.

I don't really care because I don't interact with her much at all. Her heels are loud though and because they put the communal printer at the far end of the room, she's constantly walking back and forth across the whole room in the hooker heels. CLONK, CLONK,CLONK. But she's not the only one with loud shoes.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm not in that heat today.


----------



## Kevin001

Heard some gal didn't want to give her ID to my coworker because he was black...wow.


----------



## versikk

komorikun said:


> Actually most days she changes after work before leaving to sneakers and shorts. For her walk home.
> 
> I don't really care because I don't interact with her much at all. Her heels are loud though and because they put the communal printer at the far end of the room, she's constantly walking back and forth across the whole room in the hooker heels. CLONK, CLONK,CLONK. But she's not the only one with loud shoes.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

people:heart


----------



## leaf in the wind

versikk said:


> oh no not this debate again
> 
> @komorikun
> 
> it couuuuuuld be that she is going on a party or date right after work and doesn't have time to change or whatever?????? but prolly not
> 
> it seems to be OK to have mega-cleavage at my job lol. tho one time our boss gave the widest most "whoa" look when a coworker had a laced-cleavage blouse :rofl


I didn't realize there was a debate on this.


----------



## Kevin001

I was able to witness to someone tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I ended up staying an extra half hour to finish to the stock counts not because it’s necessary but because they don’t list the products alphabetically which at the very least doubles the time it takes to complete them...seems an easy and obvious thing to fix but it’ll never happen, and it’s very possible I’ll get a talking to about it when the solution is beyond simple


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't wanna uber today. People here are straight up bat sh!t crazy.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I should be charging 3x more per hour to do this sht they're asking me to do. I am so getting screwed in my contract.


----------



## Wanderlust26

My supervisor saw how upset I looked and asked what was going on. I finally spilled out what's been bugging me about a few of my coworkers and he resolved it. I'm glad I was able to remain calm because when I was going through what I would say in my head, I felt so angry that I wanted to yell. It wasn't exactly the outcome I was hoping for but at least I'm immune to taking early lunches now to cover for those *****es.


----------



## komorikun

Fat, lazy managers. Gas bags who are only good for flapping their gums. Never get anything done.

Thinking of one in particular right now. I sent that fat *ss 6 emails today asking if she followed up with what was requested months ago. Some of this stuff are things I reminded her several times already. She "works" from home 3-4 days a week. Supposedly because the commute is just too much for her. Probably used her 2 dogs as an excuse also. 

No one ever gets fired at my company, so these suckers just don't give a damn. Can be as awful as you want to be and as long as you don't tell a client to go f' themselves, you will keep your job.


----------



## Citrine79

Evo1114 said:


> Does anybody know what is causing it? Back when we had poor bandwidth on our network connection and when millennials started joining the workforce, every slowdown was traced to somebody watching videos or streaming audio (usually several people at once).


I'm guessing it is the slow, crappy internet connectiom. Plus the software we use also crashes on a regular basis along with the phone system. IT is not on site and doesn't seem to be too efficient. And I am LOL while typing this as the printers are down once again this morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

funnynihilist said:


> Nobody cares about IT anymore or computer maintenance. Businesses feel that networks should take care of themselves. Nobody feels that they should have to hire a dedicated person or team to keep the systems running and if they do hire someone they pay them so poorly that the person usually doesn't feel they are paid enough to care.
> 
> It's really a big mess so the networks usually turn into a big mess.


Yep! Our IT isn't even on site. One must e-mail or phone them for assistance and hope they get back to you in a timely manner. They also change things in the system and don't bother to tell anyone. I ran into this a few weeks back and had no idea how to fix the issue until I spoke with a co-worker with the same problem who told me about the change.

We are having more issues today and the frustrating lack of communication here is once again showing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm pretty sure I just bombed that interview for a $20.80 an hour job. I was hopelessly awkward per usual.

I couldn't sleep last night either of course because my body likes to sabotage me, so I had to do that interview as a tired mess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Weird shift tonight due to inventory, will finish at some odd time like 2 or 3am


----------



## mrpaperheart

I can't wait for the day when I can just go straight to my desk and do my own thing like everyone else. Being the new intern is awkward. It's so embarrassing for me to walk into the manager's office every day letting her know that I'm here and asking her what I have to do for the day. And every day before I leave, I have to ask her to sign my time sheet. Yeah these are just simple every day things, but I don't know why it's so hard for me.

I also don't know why my stomach feels the need to growl during the quietest moments haha


----------



## Flora20

I just know it's gonna be crazy stressful at work tomorrow again as always..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

That didn’t take as long as I thought it might


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Another interview today. I really hope I get this one. 4 day work week and it's north of me with no traffic


----------



## Kevin001

The raise will only be like 1.5% meh better than nothing might just add that to the 401K.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Wow, I was one of only two people in the group that passed the interview. I thought I completely bombed and I feel like an imposter, but oh well. This company seems like a good place to work too. Apparently if you go over a certain percentage of productivity, they pay you a few more dollars an hour. I can also apply internally to other positions that pay more which I noticed I qualify for. Exciting stuff.


----------



## versikk

New girl starts Monday, will be fun. Hope she's cool.


Also, being stoned at work feels great


----------



## versikk

RelinquishedHell said:


> Wow, I was one of only two people in the group that passed the interview. I thought I completely bombed and I feel like an imposter, but oh well. This company seems like a good place to work too. Apparently if you go over a certain percentage of productivity, they pay you a few more dollars an hour. I can also apply internally to other positions that pay more which I noticed I qualify for. Exciting stuff.


This sounds great
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I was one of only two people in the group that passed the interview. I thought I completely bombed and I feel like an imposter, but oh well. This company seems like a good place to work too. Apparently if you go over a certain percentage of productivity, they pay you a few more dollars an hour. I can also apply internally to other positions that pay more which I noticed I qualify for. Exciting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds great
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

The drug test is next lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope I’ll get holiday pay despite not working the actual holiday itself, I forget the rules for all that but I am working the day before it


----------



## versikk

RelinquishedHell said:


> The drug test is next lol


shxt we don't even have it unless they suspect drug abuse:frown2:


----------



## Evo1114

My coworker has taken 35.5 days off so far this year, most of them sick days. And he has a full week of vacation next week. Granted, it's easier for me when he's not there, it's just annoying that he gets away with it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

People were more cvnty than they usually are tonight. Must be a Friday thing. Last kid I delivered too could benefit from a punch in the face. His parents probably need one too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If you take a **** in the work washroom it should be common courtesy to close the door all but a wedge with the fan on and after having sprayed some air freshener not leave the door wide open without having done any of that so your *** crack scent is free to watt out into the whole of the back room...just saying it’s not too much to ask


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The drug test is next lol
> 
> 
> 
> shxt we don't even have it unless they suspect drug abuse/forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_sad.png
Click to expand...

Yeah, we're dumb here lol. It's okay to get blackout drunk, but you can't smoke a joint to relax after work.


----------



## versikk

some companies in Sweden have compulsory background/drug tests, but most don't , thankfully (but all companies have zero tolerance drug policies).:roll


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Fat, lazy managers. Gas bags who are only good for flapping their gums. Never get anything done.
> 
> Thinking of one in particular right now. I sent that fat *ss 6 emails today asking if she followed up with what was requested months ago. Some of this stuff are things I reminded her several times already. She "works" from home 3-4 days a week. Supposedly because the commute is just too much for her. Probably used her 2 dogs as an excuse also.
> 
> No one ever gets fired at my company, so these suckers just don't give a damn. Can be as awful as you want to be and as long as you don't tell a client to go f' themselves, you will keep your job.


Ratted on her. Or rather Ms. Always Absent ratted on her for me. She has been friendly with her. Like Ms. Always Absent dog-sat her 2 dogs a couple times when she went on vacation. But she later got pissed at her when she went on vacation abroad (again!) and didn't give her the answers she needed before leaving. Our company also lost that client (the one Ms. Always Absent and Lazy manager were assigned to) and it was a big client. So.....wonder if it was partially her fault. I'm sure everyone wondered.

Our company is losing another one of her clients. Small one but .....that doesn't look good, especially after I ratted on her. Heard that not only did the manager's supervisor get informed of all this but the owner of the company also. If she's not answering my emails or Ms. Always Absents emails/requests then likely she's slacking off in other ways also.

*Here she is working from home except she is more tan and has to use a computer to pretend to be working- Business Skype needs to be on.*


----------



## komorikun

And OMG. I spied on her Facebook. She has some post from a couple weeks ago about how some client thanked her. She said that she knows how hard she works and really appreciates hearing it instead of the usual grumbling. :roll


----------



## AllGlad

There was an issue with the report that I made for someone, fixed the issue, found another issue with numbers... ARGH!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I've got 24 hours to take the drug test. I hope they don't search me or watch me lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The apparel processing position is still open. I'm thinking of going for it. If I work in the backroom without having to deal with BS from customers and coworkers, then maybe, just maybe coming in 5 days a week won't be such a drag.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I think the new (second) supervisor has a crush on me? I caught him just staring at me a few times. Funny because before he got promoted he was such a dick to me. When he became supervisor his treatment towards me would alternate between being a dick and being nice, but lately he's been consistently nice. What the fudge.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This new job requires that I buy a pair of irish setter work boots. I'm cringing at the prices


----------



## versikk

RelinquishedHell said:


> This new job requires that I buy a pair of irish setter work boots. I'm cringing at the prices


you passed the drug test? don't you smoke weed every day?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> This new job requires that I buy a pair of irish setter work boots. I'm cringing at the prices
> 
> 
> 
> you passed the drug test? don't you smoke weed every day?
Click to expand...

I used synthetic urine lol. I haven't smoked for about 2 weeks with a small slip up in between, but I have my own drug tests and I was still pissing hot. I did cardio, lots of water, and niacin flushes but it didn't work.

They sent the samples off to a lab for testing too instead of doing it right there. I got really nervous as soon as I saw that and I knew they could tell. Oh well, It's supposed to be able to trick lab tests so I should find out soon.

There's just a ridiculous amount of hoops they want me to jump through before I finally start. I still have to do a physical.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wanderlust26 said:


> I think the new (second) supervisor has a crush on me? I caught him just staring at me a few times. Funny because before he got promoted he was such a dick to me. When he became supervisor his treatment towards me would alternate between being a dick and being nice, but lately he's been consistently nice. What the fudge.







:yes


----------



## MCHB

Hooking up a motor to the test rig of something we built and trying it for the first time is still my favorite part! :3


----------



## caelle

I finally had an ok day today. I didn't need to nap right when I got home so that's cool.


----------



## versikk

RelinquishedHell said:


> I used synthetic urine lol. I haven't smoked for about 2 weeks with a small slip up in between, but I have my own drug tests and I was still pissing hot. I did cardio, lots of water, and niacin flushes but it didn't work.
> 
> They sent the samples off to a lab for testing too instead of doing it right there. I got really nervous as soon as I saw that and I knew they could tell. Oh well, It's supposed to be able to trick lab tests so I should find out soon.
> 
> There's just a ridiculous amount of hoops they want me to jump through before I finally start. I still have to do a physical.


I hope it works, would be nice if fake pee works
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

2 guys walked off and I said the girl that you were with was looking for you guys. One guy then said f-ck that b*tch if she ain't putting out she gotta go.......I was shocked. How disgusting and inappropriate. Wow some people.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used synthetic urine lol. I haven't smoked for about 2 weeks with a small slip up in between, but I have my own drug tests and I was still pissing hot. I did cardio, lots of water, and niacin flushes but it didn't work.
> 
> They sent the samples off to a lab for testing too instead of doing it right there. I got really nervous as soon as I saw that and I knew they could tell. Oh well, It's supposed to be able to trick lab tests so I should find out soon.
> 
> There's just a ridiculous amount of hoops they want me to jump through before I finally start. I still have to do a physical.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it works, would be nice if fake pee works
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

 I'll keep you posted, especially if you ever need to do it haha


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mondo_Fernando said:


> :yes


hahahahahha


----------



## Wanderlust26

The apparel processing position has been filled! They just announced the new girl today and forgot to take down the job post. Ugh, of course this would happen. I always have to analyze the sh!t out of things first and then miss my opportunity. But the good news is my supervisor and assistant manager are willing to let me process apparel on her days off and assign me to unload the truck more.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wanderlust26 said:


> hahahahahha


He is a very loyal robot. :b


----------



## cmed

"My target demographic is people who don't mind buying products and helping my business."

Yeah because that's how you win in business - by focusing on what's in it for you and not them.


----------



## Crisigv

I can't believe I'm actually considering staying later on Friday (without pay) just to make a dent in the merchandising.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Today was a nice change from my routine of stocking the pharmacy department. My supervisor assigned me to help with unloading the truck and then had me trained to work the one touch. Sorting the one touch was a breeze since I'm familiar with many of the departments. It was great not having to deal with customers for most of the day.


----------



## Kevin001

Glad I don't have to deal with dispatching Saturday.


----------



## Citrine79

My office is depressing on a normal day but today literally half of the staff is off making it extra quiet and really depressing. Would be nice if we got a little extra time for lunch or maybe leave an hour or so early (especially because it is the summer) but this company doesn’t believe in stuff like that. I do feel kinda bad for the people here who are stuck answering the phones, there is just a few since so many people are off and I bet they are swamped. Glad that is not a requirement of my job cause I would not be happy they let so many people have off on one day, including the boss. She is on like her 5th vacation of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk

it seems another coworker has grown tired of me. i dunno why. sometimes we hugged goodbye/hello and she greeted me almost every morning, and now, she barely talks to me.

oh well.

also


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate when I'm trying to uber locally and I keep getting sent to Portland. I get stuck in traffic, all the road construction, deal with their dumb drivers, and just waste time and gas. Worst yet, the customer can still downvote you if you cancel the trip. Its *****ed up. 

The other night, some dumb portland ho ordered a single ice cream sandwich from WA over 30min away and I only made $8 from the trip that took me 45min there and back. And of course she didn't tip. As far as I'm concerned, she owes me some damn head after that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used synthetic urine lol. I haven't smoked for about 2 weeks with a small slip up in between, but I have my own drug tests and I was still pissing hot. I did cardio, lots of water, and niacin flushes but it didn't work.
> 
> They sent the samples off to a lab for testing too instead of doing it right there. I got really nervous as soon as I saw that and I knew they could tell. Oh well, It's supposed to be able to trick lab tests so I should find out soon.
> 
> There's just a ridiculous amount of hoops they want me to jump through before I finally start. I still have to do a physical.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it works, would be nice if fake pee works
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

Well I passed it so it definitely works lol


----------



## versikk

RelinquishedHell said:


> Well I passed it so it definitely works lol


neat


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3.5 hours of guitar lessons today and some new students booked for next week


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Strange times ubering tonight. I was at a stop light and this homeless guy on the corner starts yelling "Hey!" At me over and over, then he throws a beer bottle towards me and it explodes right next to my car. Luckily the light turned green before anything else happened.

Next delivery after that, there's a middle aged woman waiting for me with a house full of screaming kids behind her. As I pull up, she's balling her eyes out with tears running down her face and then starts telling me about all her problems and how stressed she is. 

So weird.


----------



## MCHB

I was looking at the job board at work and we got a new job and in the future it looks like we're gonna be building components for a mill in Brazil! Not gonna lie it sucks how hard the lumber industry in BC is hurting but it's obviously booming elsewhere! All of the components are modular and assembled like big lego bricks in the field and they're being shipped everywhere; PG, Georgia, Texas, Iowa, Australia, Brazil, etc! 

I need to renew my passport because apparently sometimes they send workers from the shop to these places and methinks it'd be quite the experience! ^_^


----------



## Kevin001

They better not change my days.


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> 3.5 hours of guitar lessons today and some new students booked for next week


Awesomeness! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> They better not change my days.


I work three weeks of 5 days a week 600 to 1430 and two weeks 4 days a week 1445-115 on a rotation and it's like perpetual zombification.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MCHB said:


> Awesomeness! :grin2:


Cheers!


----------



## Wanderlust26

Today started out rough. I was so infuriated about this one department manager who didn't want to help me for the second time because either she hates younger girls or is racist, so I complained to an assistant manager and filled out a statement form. The manager said she'll have a talk with her but I wish she could do something more like write her up. Her behavior is completely unacceptable. I've never even had a conversation or worked with her, but she just decided she hates me so much that refusing me help is ok.


----------



## versikk

the new girl won't start for another month (minimum) because she fell ill - i wonder if that's why the managers are grumpy...

task-wise this week was good tho; i got to fcvk around with virtual machines for 2 whole days, which was a pleasant change of pace and something that really fed into my troubleshooting fetish. my regular tasks are quite stress-free and pretty fun, but not very challenging.



Canadian Brotha said:


> 3.5 hours of guitar lessons today and some new students booked for next week


ok that sounds good:boogie



MCHB said:


> I was looking at the job board at work and we got a new job and in the future it looks like we're gonna be building components for a mill in Brazil! Not gonna lie it sucks how hard the lumber industry in BC is hurting but it's obviously booming elsewhere! All of the components are modular and assembled like big lego bricks in the field and they're being shipped everywhere; PG, Georgia, Texas, Iowa, Australia, Brazil, etc!
> 
> I need to renew my passport because apparently sometimes they send workers from the shop to these places and methinks it'd be quite the experience! ^_^


i was excited reading this, modular lumbering machinery components, cool:hs


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> I work three weeks of 5 days a week 600 to 1430 and two weeks 4 days a week 1445-115 on a rotation and it's like perpetual zombification.


Much respect


----------



## Perkins

I really, really, really need something that pays more. This is ridiculous. And I don't really like asking my mom for money because I feel bad and guilty asking, even though I know she understands my situation. I'd rather not.


----------



## Kevin001

Been such a long week, the grind is brutal.


----------



## Wanderlust26

After I helped unload the truck, my assistant manager assigned me to process apparel. For the first time ever, I didn't have to speak to a single customer all day. Today was great.


----------



## Citrine79

New week, same old issues. More printer problems, client has not sent over the work and Monday is the day it is supposed to arrive so if it doesn’t come today, it most likely won’t come at all. Boss is on vacation so there is no one to contact them but honestly even if she was here, nothing would probably be done outside of a one or two line e-mail with no follow up. I really don’t care that much anyway as my motivation is back to very low levels and I am streching the little bit of work I do have for as long as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist

Citrine79 said:


> New week, same old issues. More printer problems, client has not sent over the work and Monday is the day it is supposed to arrive so if it doesn't come today, it most likely won't come at all. Boss is on vacation so there is no one to contact them but honestly even if she was here, nothing would probably be done outside of a one or two line e-mail with no follow up. I really don't care that much anyway as my motivation is back to very low levels and I am streching the little bit of work I do have for as long as possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Printers are the worst. You'd think by 2019 we wouldn't have to print anything but nope! Corporate America still loves it's paper! Most offices still even use FAX machines daily.
I have to go Wednesday and work on a nasty network printer problem for a client. Wish me luck!


----------



## andy1984

2 hours in and nit much work left. hope I can just go home. **** money I just want to sleep all day


----------



## blue2

I have a week off work, holidays, already dreading going back, I need to just forget about it completely till Sunday night, I should have a beer, spend the week semi buzzed.


----------



## Evo1114

Business customer got a new employee who is using one of our devices we provide for them.

Friday I had to go over there with a new device because the one they had was 'completely fried' according to the lady. She was being *****y with me on the phone. So when I got there, I found that the 'problem' was that the thing wasn't turned on (like power switch was in the 'off' position)...I had no clue how to tell her that, since she was being *****y with everybody who walked by. So then she said that the thing had been 'jamming all the time anyways'. So I just took that opportunity to replace it and act like 'oh yeah, it must really be fried, blah blah blah'. Now today she called the lazy guy here who can't do anything saying that the BRAND EFFIN NEW device that had been tested thoroughly before I plugged it in there is jamming constantly. Obviously this lady is one of those people who gets off on complaining and having people serve her. Eff that. Homie don't play that. I told the useless guy that it was a brand new device and it worked perfectly fine during testing, so nothing further I can do, he'd have to forward the call to the lady in charge of that crap (who is on vacation all week). Then, knowing he was going to call me right back immediately, I left my office to take some trash out to the dumpster (so that the call couldn't be transferred to me). Came back to voicemail on my phone...he just forwarded the call to my voicemail. Ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to start looking at better career options.


----------



## versikk

Evo1114 said:


> Ugh.


Lol we had a user who called in a bunch of times and insisted that her printer was empty even tho we'd just ordered new toner for her and tried to explain what the volume indicator of 100% meant. She wasn't spazzy or shouting or anything , but damn that stuff is hysterical and kinda worrisome &#128514;&#128514;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCHB

Work in progress but logs go down this! (crappy exposure but methinks my S3 is on it's last legs!)


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Really need to start looking at better career options.


Uh oh - did you injure yourself wrestling someone to the ground?
You have to be careful during takedown maneuvers.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ No lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Man this is a strict place. I'm gonna have to figure out how to be on my A game all the time here. I cannot ***** this job up. There's a $35 an hour position that I qualify for and can apply to internally. I'm actually excited to work here.

I need to learn how to speak confidently with bass in my voice though. I'm absolutely gonna have to. No little b*tches allowed here 😕


----------



## illusion_of_happiness

After unloading copious amounts of work onto me for months, I think today I finally verbally heard my boss recognize it. Coolio. Acknowledgement goes a long way with me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

There's a lot of mean sh*t talking people here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I have a suspicion they probably aren't telling us the truth about how many hours we're gonna be working lol. They say 10-12 but the way they gloss over the subject and the way the place looks tells me its gonna be more like 15 or more.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

He must’ve been 55, and left handed on guitar, still, was cool to chat with and I’ll get him playing the basics all the same


----------



## Wanderlust26

Not sure if I'll ever get around to making small talk with the 2 new girls, just based on past disappointments. I'll just let them come to me. lol


----------



## Kevin001

Got a certificate for excellence at work . Plus might not be outside for awhile.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Got a certificate for excellence at work . Plus might not be outside for awhile.


Congrats


----------



## TinyFlutter

Canadian Brotha said:


> He must've been 55, and left handed on guitar, still, was cool to chat with and I'll get him playing the basics all the same


Cool, it shows it's never too late to learn to play .


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Congrats


:smile2:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Damn, this job is the ultimate test. The orientation process is so long and so intimidating that people are dropping out.

The trainers intentionally walk very fast and talk quietly only with the people next to them so only the fastest most confident people in the group can keep up and understand what's happening. And we're talking a group of 15 people. They throw vague instructions at you and then walk away to test your ability to figure things out on your own. This process is scary.

They also made all their trainers ex military guys. They literally hired the military to train their new employees.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Welp, she lost that client too. I thought it was kind of weird when the Skype status of the head of operations said he was going to be at that client's location. Then I heard through the grapevine that the head of her team was also there. I bet the client threatened to fire our company if they didn't get a different manager. Of course, the new manager is a newbie at our company.....great. I mean she has plenty of experience in a related field but it's not the same field. I don't know if it's a good idea to give a problem child client to a newly hired employee but whatever....it's *sink or swim* I guess at my company.
> 
> I just feel relieved to not have to deal with the old manager anymore. I didn't like her way of dealing with things. She is the one that I ratted on back in January to my department head. She was ignoring like 80% of my emails and taking a week or more to respond to 20%. I ain't sending emails for my entertainment. I'm sending them because I have to. If she was ignoring my emails I wonder if she was ignoring the clients' emails too. After I ratted on her, she did start responding to all my emails, so I'll give her that.
> 
> So, so far she's had 4 clients (largish ones) taken away from her suddenly and given to other managers. 2 of those clients were mine. They gave her several little clients in place of the lost ones.


She finally got* fired*. She's been at the company 3 years. They had only been giving her little teeny tiny clients for the past year or so. No big ones even though she has lots of experience and high level credentials.

It's a miracle. I thought they almost never fired anyone at my company. As long as you show up everyday, do the bare minimum, and don't tell a client to go f' themselves- you don't get fired. At least that's what it seemed like. So many managers and even a couple people in my department are awful but never get fired. Then again I guess they did fire the HR lady because she had been nasty with certain people.


----------



## illusion_of_happiness

For a workplace that doesn't deal with the public, I sure do have a whack of extroverted coworkers! You'd think this place would attract more introverted people, such as myself. You'd be mistaken. I guess back in the day when there were many more of us, there were some introverts mixed in - but that just felt like random luck, rather than the place attracting a certain type of person. :/ 

It bothers me that I can't always keep up socially.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s not my booze but “grab n dashes” still bother me a lot, particularly when it’s teens or early 20’s people...if that’s how well you raised your kids then look out for pure failure coming soon


----------



## RelinquishedHell

So far I've overheard two people in my training group insult me. One girl called me creepy, and then later on called me a "show off" for doing well on a piece of equipment that I have a lot of experience on even though she already knew that. Then another guy said I look like a crackhead. 

That's fine, when I get promoted and have authority over them, I'm going to remember that.

People underestimate me and think I don't know what they're saying about me but I always do 🙂


----------



## Wanderlust26

Another one of my favorite coworkers is leaving. Well, he's just switching to the morning shift but still. :'(


----------



## mt moyt

i am on my first reservist, which is something where we get called up from anywhere between a week to 3 back to the military. we have to do 10 of these, or until we reach 40 years old. 

anyway im dreading the sailing this wednesday. its only 1 night but i really dont want to go. im not on a military vessel anymore, just a 35+ year old bulk carrier that they use to train civilians who come back once every 1-2 years. i would call in sick but im afraid they wont count it as one of my times and ill still have another 10. so i called in sick today instead, 3 day weekend is nice


----------



## andy1984

he always gives me a dirty look when I start the job before he gets here. so today I wait and he gives me an even dirtier look lol


----------



## andy1984

I feel like I've lived 2 lifetimes this morning. so bored


----------



## Perkins

A week later and me and literally everyone else at work still can't stop laughing at the guy who had to go to the ER because he somehow managed to get his balls tangled like a game of tetherball. He will NEVER live it down. *Never.* _Ever._


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker got fired wow, he was struggling so bad already.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hopefully my boss notices and credits me with what I did last night


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Lol, an employee walked past our training group and said "welcome to hell guys". 

He didn't know I'm already an established resident. This job is just a promotion to a different layer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> Hopefully my boss notices and credits me with what I did last night


Nope...woke to a text about the 1 order I didn't build


----------



## versikk

RelinquishedHell said:


> Lol, an employee walked past our training group and said "welcome to hell guys".
> 
> He didn't know I'm already an established resident. This job is just a promotion to a different layer.


The fcvk kinda workplace is this?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, an employee walked past our training group and said "welcome to hell guys".
> 
> He didn't know I'm already an established resident. This job is just a promotion to a different layer.
> 
> 
> 
> The fcvk kinda workplace is this?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...

It's called UNFI. It's also just the way people are here it seems.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Unloading the truck can get pretty brutal. I have a bruise on my thigh and I forgot how but a box sliced up my arm really good. When my supervisor got a cut on his finger, I could see the blood from a distance.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I like being moved around to do a bit of everything. Makes me feel useful and flexible. 

When I was stocking the pets department, I came across a 50 lb bag of dog food. It reminded me of when I lied in the phone interview that I could lift 50 lbs on my own even though I've never tried. (I don't think.) So I tried lifting it and could only hold for a second. I had to do it the girly way by dragging it.


----------



## MCHB

Went to Praxair and got a new welding jacket (FR material with leather sleeves) for at work. Not a fan of the full leather jackets because they're overly bulky and I'm also not a fan of the straight FR ones because the sleeves always get chowdered up when welding out of position (aka vertical or overhead) :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Did so much walking today phew.


----------



## versikk

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's called UNFI. It's also just the way people are here it seems.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thankful for the lessons I’ve booked for next week, I just hope no one cancels, I need the money


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called UNFI. It's also just the way people are here it seems.
Click to expand...

Yes?


----------



## 8888

I got my first paycheck from the eBay Partner Network since I am doing marketing for them. It isn't much but oh well, guess I have to start somewhere.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s funny what you learn about a coworker when you hang out with them outside of the shop


----------



## MattyT97

Employees are slaves


----------



## Kevin001

I shouldn't be outside this week.


----------



## MCHB

A video I took last week of a wave feeder we dialed in to test out it's Boot skootin ability lol!






Same thing but from the chooch-skootin side





Also FWIW as recorded it's running at about 10Hz below where it would run once installed!


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> I shouldn't be outside this week.


 You're gonna laugh but I spend most of my days indoors building machines so whenever I get sent outside to fit guards on machines after they're painted well...lol...I become a kid in a candy store! The way back 40 behind the shop is fascinating as there's a bunch of forgotten machinery back there! I witnessed a deer scanter through the overgrown boneyard containing abandoned machinery that's probably older than I am!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wish one of my regular students didn’t cancel today...things went well with my new one though


----------



## versikk

MCHB said:


> A video I took last week of a wave feeder we dialed in to test out it's Boot skootin ability lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing but from the chooch-skootin side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also FWIW as recorded it's running at about 10Hz below where it would run once installed!


What is boots and choochs? =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> You're gonna laugh but I spend most of my days indoors building machines so whenever I get sent outside to fit guards on machines after they're painted well...lol...I become a kid in a candy store! The way back 40 behind the shop is fascinating as there's a bunch of forgotten machinery back there! I witnessed a deer scanter through the overgrown boneyard containing abandoned machinery that's probably older than I am!


Dealing with 100 degree weather is brutal.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I miss my coworker.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm flattered my second supervisor suggested I go for the CAP Team Supervisor or Front End Lead position, but at the same time wondering what the hell is he thinking? I'm only good with people when they're nice and I get overwhelmed easily with difficult people. I do try to work smart and fast so that's probably where his suggestion came from, but I don't think he's observed me long enough when it comes to interacting with people.

Me, a supervisor? What a laugh. I want a job with the least amount of human interactions as possible.


----------



## versikk

Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm flattered my second supervisor suggested I go for the CAP Team Supervisor or Front End Lead position, but at the same time wondering what the hell is he thinking? I'm only good with people when they're nice and I get overwhelmed easily with difficult people. I do try to work smart and fast so that's probably where his suggestion came from, but I don't think he's observed me long enough when it comes to interacting with people.
> 
> Me, a supervisor? What a laugh. I want a job with the least amount of human interactions as possible.


but ur lonely

maybe it helps


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My body feels like it's going to break. They keep wanting us to come in earlier and stay longer. And during orientation they continually told us how important work life balance is to them. Lolololololololololol

They even put up posters proclaiming this like some cruel insulting joke haha


----------



## Kevin001

Please don't let this PTO mess up, saving something completely wrong right now hopefully its fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## versikk

ok so the new girl is hawt as fudge on a sexy summer day.

one more girl starting soon.

obviously i'm only happy for my research since i'd never approach a coworker sexually for a number of reasons



RelinquishedHell said:


> My body feels like it's going to break. They keep wanting us to come in earlier and stay longer. And during orientation they continually told us how important work life balance is to them. Lolololololololololol
> 
> They even put up posters proclaiming this like some cruel insulting joke haha


interesting twist


----------



## MCHB

versikk said:


> What is boots and choochs? =D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The polar opposite of obnoxious metal groaning and scraping noises! :grin2:


----------



## Wanderlust26

versikk said:


> but ur lonely
> 
> maybe it helps


Nooooo. I wouldn't be comfortable managing people. That would drain me.


----------



## Kevin001

Might have to talk to the boss today about my PTO issue ugh.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

versikk said:


> ok so the new girl is hawt as fudge on a sexy summer day.
> 
> one more girl starting soon.
> 
> obviously i'm only happy for my research since i'd never approach a coworker sexually for a number of reasons


Do it. You never know how much longer you have to live.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got my 3 shifts a week, just need to finish organizing here and then can begin guitar lesson promo on Facebook to pair with my classified ads


----------



## Kevin001

I'll bring some snacks instead of paying those high prices.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Glad there were no counts tonight


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> I'll bring some snacks instead of paying those high prices.


Do you bring "lunch" to work?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Do you bring "lunch" to work?


No....takes too much time to heat stuff up etc. I eat twice before work though and eat after so just eat snacks at work.


----------



## cmed

This genius emails me asking how to get a refund for a product I didn't even sell him. It's a competitor's product. When I asked him why this is my problem he said that the person he bought it from was unresponsive and wanted to see if I could help in any way. 

Yeah let me just drop what I'm doing and provide customer service for someone else's business, for someone who isn't even a customer, and for a product that I have just as much authority to issue refunds for as you do.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

With how cliquey this place is, I have a theory they are just bulk hiring people with the intent of observing them. Then they are going to secretly select the people they want to keep and tell everyone else to go eat a dick.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I don't even work that much, but I feel like I'm going to die lol. I don't even need to leave home either but just being alive is already so exhausting... I honestly don't know how my siblings/parents work 6 days a week .__., I could never get used to any of the old jobs I had either.

Everything seems to go downhill after 3-6 months of every job I've had, after that I want a holiday of doing absolutely nothing lol just to heal from the trauma..


----------



## Kevin001

Long day...rides were rough.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I have never been so excited to be unemployed.

This contract has been a shtty experience and I regret taking it.


----------



## versikk

Horrible people flock together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanderlust26

Yesss...today I was only assigned to help unload the truck and process apparel, which means zero customer interaction day . A great way to end my work week.


----------



## versikk

Removed because I wasn't nuanced enough


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Well I definitely know one guy here hates me. I gave him a lot of attitude because he yelled at me the other day and now he's doing it back. He laughs when he looks at me and he makes mocking faces at me. He's a tenured employee, a trainer, and part of "The cool people club" so I probably *****ed up lol. 

I also seriously do not trust anyone here. *****ing real snake pit. 

The guy who said I look like a crackhead said "what's up man" today to me as well. Lol n*gga what? Go eat sh*t and die. Srsly.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

There's these people at my work that wear black vests "managers" or as I like to call them "sea org" members, because their vests are adorned with literal patches and medals signifying all their "achievements" and "deeds" they've done within the company. The whole thing honestly looks culty and creepy to me.

Anyway, through out the day multiple times a day they'll come up to me and ask me my full name and then just walk away. When I ask them why, they just keep walking and ignore me like a robot. Either that, or they'll just stand there and stare and me for a few seconds with a serial killer face and then write something down in a notepad and then walk away in the previously mentioned fashion. No explanation and I get completely ignored of I ask any questions. Wtf?


----------



## twitchy666

*unemployed*



leaf in the wind said:


> I have never been so excited to be unemployed.
> 
> This contract has been a shtty experience and I regret taking it.


no control in life

kicked to every corner, next, next corner, forever. every loved job lost. every girl loved, rejecting me

aghast? life in nutshell. outright.

picked at university for 'clearing'. led by over advertised glamour using classic movie graphics posters. if not meeting grade of school exams.. get a place on course if not fully booked? all appeared special to me. no jobs at graduation, but did grab a flyer at exams time for apprenticeship! far away training. didn't last, but next my first IT job! from campus Sun Solarix UNIX sparc workstation experience. proceedings. a career peak... when times right for me. never any social construct expected to be desired. my scientific side would fit the world? breaks, but come to an end. work normal, easy, not problem. Next! impending social matters. brutal layer of bullying further, much further. recruiters want me in a coffin? they dig my rut deeper. one day without a job, get next. but a 2nd day without a job? more weeks.. next. 2-year gaps! recovered! next! regular. another 2-year gap? still onto next! but... one more day..? kik me more, further. outlook always was: done this.. let's do again. but too much time since done it. what can that possibly matter? where this phantom of not allowed if not doing every day, all day last 6 month or 50 years? same thing. why stop a person? .. by stopping them. stopped twice? stopped again? ≈*∫~ phasing... kik more.. More!! more times± †


----------



## andy1984

its 8 now... I guess we're going to be waiting for more work to come for like an hour... hate waiting. am i meant to be doing anything? lol. i just stand here.


----------



## leaf in the wind

twitchy666 said:


> no control in life
> 
> kicked to every corner, next, next corner, forever. every loved job lost. every girl loved, rejecting me
> 
> aghast? life in nutshell. outright.
> 
> picked at university for 'clearing'. led by over advertised glamour using classic movie graphics posters. if not meeting grade of school exams.. get a place on course if not fully booked? all appeared special to me. no jobs at graduation, but did grab a flyer at exams time for apprenticeship! far away training. didn't last, but next my first IT job! from campus Sun Solarix UNIX sparc workstation experience. proceedings. a career peak... when times right for me. never any social construct expected to be desired. my scientific side would fit the world? breaks, but come to an end. work normal, easy, not problem. Next! impending social matters. brutal layer of bullying further, much further. recruiters want me in a coffin? they dig my rut deeper. one day without a job, get next. but a 2nd day without a job? more weeks.. next. 2-year gaps! recovered! next! regular. another 2-year gap? still onto next! but... one more day..? kik me more, further. outlook always was: done this.. let's do again. but too much time since done it. what can that possibly matter? where this phantom of not allowed if not doing every day, all day last 6 month or 50 years? same thing. why stop a person? .. by stopping them. stopped twice? stopped again? ≈*∫~ phasing... kik more.. More!! more times± †


You need to lighten up on the booze too, my friend.


----------



## blue2

I wish I could drink more bourbon right now, but alas must make haste to employment at 06.30 hours.


----------



## Kevin001

Wonder where I'll be today we have the whole shift today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I may have to start charging cancellation fees


----------



## komorikun

Ms. Always Absent (mid-40s fat Chinese American woman) asked this one black guy who works front desk reception to bring down some reams of paper for the printers downstairs. So a few minutes later he comes down and asks a different coworker (a Filipina woman in her early 30s) where she wanted the paper. She was all confused.....:um:huh I cracked up after they realized what had just happened. :lol

Guess all Asians look the same to him. I've talked to him before. Not the brightest bulb.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Ms. Always Absent (mid-40s fat Chinese American woman) asked this one black guy who works front desk reception to bring down some reams of paper for the printers downstairs. So a few minutes later he comes down and asks a different coworker (a Filipina woman in her early 30s) where she wanted the paper. She was all confused.....:um:huh I cracked up after they realized what had just happened. :lol
> 
> Guess all Asians look the same to him. I've talked to him before. Not the brightest bulb.


I get confused with a coworker who is Asian, even though we're nothing alike. She's Korean, I'm half Japanese-American. She's at least ten years older than I am, married with two kids, much smaller than I am, and has a different hairstyle.

Granted, our coworkers keep us straight, and it's the teenagers we work with who are doing this, so I suspect some of them are just joking around. But still, it says something that they only ever confuse (or pretend to confuse) me with her.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they let me get dropped/picked up by the entrance.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I might have to call out still feeling awful. Sucks though because they are cutting people left and right for missing days but I can't work like this. Might have to go to a urgent care to get looked at.


----------



## Kevin001

Missing works sucks but its best, don't want to be all sick at work. Should be ready for tomorrow.


----------



## SparklingWater

Ugh have to work a night shift and haven't slept at all today. Nice.


----------



## Lyssia

On a work trip and my coworker just put in notice- like just now. Ack!


----------



## MCHB

Got sent outside to do some stuck welding* today and It honestly made me all nostalgic! I was only out there for like 5 minutes and only burned three rods (two verts and an overhead lol) but the sound of a gas powered welder when you strike an arc while kneeling in mud during a light rain..glorious! ^_^


*stuck welding is what I call stick welding because anytime anyone that doesn't know the process or doesn't have the time in immediately sticks the rod to the surface and they flail the stinger about in a futile attempt to dislodge it as the rod gets hotter and hotter until it starts glowing red at which point they're just bending a red hot metal rod back and fourth lol.


----------



## mrpaperheart

Most of my day consists of me sitting there on the phone, on hold and listening to my coworkers conversations. Everyone sounds so angry. I don't feel like this is the place and environment for me. Just 6 more days. I can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## mt moyt

i dont see myself lasting at any one job anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

There's an assistant manager who my supervisor doesn't like, so every time he hears her voice on his walkie, he yells out "shut up" in Spanish. lmao
Professionalism at its finest.


----------



## Kevin001

I survived


----------



## firestar

Got another "quick department meeting at the end of the day tomorrow" notice yesterday, so now I get the entire day to wonder what's so important that it can't be said over email, but short enough that it will only take ten minutes to announce.


----------



## Kevin001

No pay raise? Hmm was suppose to go in effect for this check.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A call or text would be nice of this afternoon’s lesson needs to be rescheduled


----------



## RelinquishedHell

One of the managers approached me yesterday and said he likes the way I work and if I want to move to another department. I did and it's actually easier work and pays more in the way of making it easier to achieve high productivity. Pretty neat.


----------



## leaf in the wind

People make so many mistakes 

Doesn't everyone and their mother claim to be detail oriented these days?


----------



## komorikun

Taking Monday off so it's okay to get drunk tonight. Using 6 hours of PTO.


----------



## komorikun

leaf in the wind said:


> People make so many mistakes
> 
> Doesn't everyone and their mother claim to be detail oriented these days?


Mistakes are bound to happen since humans aren't perfect but omg...I've found some humdingers. Recently I found some misspellings on official documents produced by my company. These are in the template, so the monthly documents have have had misspelled words for the last decade or more.

One of my coworkers who I've complained about several times in this thread makes soooo many errors. It's just not funny. And she doesn't seem to care terribly. What gets me is that many are repetitive errors- same mistake every month. I remind her of the correct form and she will sometimes fix it for a while and then go right back to making the same mistake later. The problem is that the people in her position have gotten used to "winging it". That's all fine and dandy if you have a excellent memory but she has a horrible memory. She was told to make a spreadsheet to keep track of things but of course, now she claims she doesn't have the time to use and update the spreadsheet. Ugh. Makes me want to pull my hair out.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Did 16 hours yesterday. Some people came in earlier and did 18. They then told us it was our fault we have to stay late because we aren't working fast enough. Lol wut? Is our boss Mr. Burns?


----------



## blue2

My boss fired his own son.


----------



## leaf in the wind

komorikun said:


> Mistakes are bound to happen since humans aren't perfect but omg...I've found some humdingers. Recently I found some misspellings on official documents produced by my company. These are in the template, so the monthly documents have have had misspelled words for the last decade or more.
> 
> One of my coworkers who I've complained about several times in this thread makes soooo many errors. It's just not funny. And she doesn't seem to care terribly. What gets me is that many are repetitive errors- same mistake every month. I remind her of the correct form and she will sometimes fix it for a while and then go right back to making the same mistake later. The problem is that the people in her position have gotten used to "winging it". That's all fine and dandy if you have a excellent memory but she has a horrible memory. She was told to make a spreadsheet to keep track of things but of course, now she claims she doesn't have the time to use and update the spreadsheet. Ugh. Makes me want to pull my hair out.


My company is based in a French province so misspellings aren't too bad. It's often chalked up to "Oh just translation or language issue." Obviously still no bueno but it's _forgivable_ for the most part. Also randomly using French words or abbreviations when the rest of the document is in English.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Seriously, on with the new guy with counts & orders to build...could be a lot smarter scheduling to start the week


----------



## Citrine79

I am in the familiar spot of being less than busy and also a complete lack of structure or guidance. The boss remains difficult to get ahold of, not here today, wasn’t here yesterday. I have come across some stuff in the work that I think may need to be looked at by another department but past attempts at pointing things out go nowhere and those issues still exsist. I have examples to show but honestly I am not sure I even want to bother. It is a relatively minor issue anyway. After a frustrating episode last week, I am no longer asking questions or for assistance with the work. I will figure it out myself and do what I think is correct. I was never comfortable reaching out for help and most people here don’t have much of a clue anyway. 

My ex-boss was a total nutcase but I would take that job back in a second because I liked the work, had plenty of it and despite the boss being awful, she did acknowledge my contributions and did try to do nice things for the employees. Benefits and perks actually exsisted there also.

I really don’t like feeling this way and wasting so much time and giving a less than 100% effort every day but I don’t know what else to do. I have asked for more work, shared ideas on changing the tasks around and offered to help other people but it has gotten me nowhere. So I am stuck with the crappy leftovers of work which isn’t enough for me to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaf in the wind

A coworker messaged me to say hello, and see how I've been doing. I feel like we could have been friends! He's one of the few people who will check in from time to time, despite us not having worked together much.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope getting picked up won't be hard.


----------



## Crisigv

I want to quit


----------



## funnynihilist

/r/antiwork


----------



## leaf in the wind

The amount of people who can't get their own business numbers right on their invoices is too damn high.


----------



## komorikun

So Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants came by a couple weeks ago with her new puppy (her elderly dog and elderly cat died recently). Impromptu. Said that doggy daycare for that day canceled so she took the day off and decided to bring the puppy to show Ms. Always Absent (who loooooves dogs). She's the one that quit back in January after nearly 4 years. The new job didn't last long though. Apparently her supervisors were jerks and she ended up getting the blame for something that happened prior to her employment, so she quit. Then she found a new job after that. 

She said that at her new job they are overstaffed so the last 2 weeks of the month they are all searching for stuff to do. That sounds awesome. Ms. Always Absent talked about that quite a bit. She was super envious. We are always having trouble finishing by our monthly deadlines. Overloaded.


----------



## cmed

I feel bad for some of my clients who sell flavored vape liquids. All that time, money, and effort invested in building a brand around something that will soon be illegal. I can't imagine what I'd do if it was suddenly against the law for me to sell my product.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I worry too much about the consequences of calling out like some people pleasing pu**y. I need to stop that.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm exhausted by serving clients who think they're inarguably brilliant and refuse to listen to reason. 

Again, I'm proven worthless and irrelevant in all aspects of my life.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Job interview scheduled for next Tuesday is a go. Wish me luck!


----------



## SofaKing

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Job interview scheduled for next Tuesday is a go. Wish me luck!


Best wishes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Best wishes


Thank you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You’d think the sky had fallen the way my boas reacts to the littlest things, god forbid you unwrap a pallet with mostly one product on it...also, maybe she doesn’t use the forklift, never occurred to me that


----------



## Kevin001

Hope rides go ok tomorrow.


----------



## Citrine79

This company is a joke. I am noticing the favoritism and politics that exsist more and more each day. The vibe inside the office continues to be weird and less than friendly. I am so fed up right now that I hoping we do not make our monthly goal. I know that isn’t a good place to be but that is where I am at right now. I just don’t care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaf in the wind

SofaKing said:


> I'm exhausted by serving clients who think they're inarguably brilliant and refuse to listen to reason.
> 
> Again, I'm proven worthless and irrelevant in all aspects of my life.


It cuts both ways. I think many of our service providers give useless or irrelevant advice, or provide sloppy work and then cherry pick what they want to be vigilant in when what we need is expediency.

I think it's a matter of both sides needing to be able to listen and communicate their needs properly, tailor the way you communicate to the audience, and admit when you are wrong or don't know something.

I once told a broker that they accidentally applied a preferential tariff treatment for the EU to a shipment we had coming out of Switzerland (non-EU state and not eligible to their duty rates FYI). They responded by lecturing me how we should ship out of Italy or another country near Switzerland instead, that it's such a small country, why would we want to ship from there?

Like that is not the point nor the problem. If you made a mistake, just own up to it.

Then, she doubled down by asking if I knew where Switzerland is. Like yeah, dude, NOT in the EU :roll

You can't make this sht up... it was from the consulting division of a very prominent company in the industry too.


----------



## komorikun

Might have put my foot in my mouth today. Not that this is the first time for that....ahahahaha. The company is having some sort of creative competition where the winning prize is $1,000. So the lady that sits next to me (call her Jessica) asked me and a few others to vote for her creation so that she can win the $1,000. She's a single mother and doesn't make much money. Her job is pretty low on the totem pole and she even does UberEats after work sometimes to make extra cash. 

So those who hadn't already voted got a reminder email to vote. This other lady was really thinking about it. I just flippantly said "vote for Jessica." Then Ms. Always Absent said " or for mine." Guess she had participated in the competition also. Being the dingus that I am, I said "Well Jessica needs the money more than you." She got a weird look on her face after I said that. Ms. Always Absent probably makes double what Jessica makes. Can't say for sure though but the other night she said that if she were to quit and work in another industry (same type of job but different niche) her pay cut would likely be 50%. So I'm thinking she makes at least $100,000. And she owns her own home.


----------



## komorikun

I really identify with the weekends part.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I spent all week trimming Snoop Dogg’s marijuana. I’m so cool.


----------



## komorikun

I've developed a bad attitude at work. Only 2 people in our department are salary, the rest of us are hourly. Now this is good for the head of department since she almost never works over 40 hours. I know she gets to work pretty early but she is alway gone by 3pm. Only a couple times in my 2 years at the company have I seen her leave after 3pm. Goes on numerous vacations. She's has been with the company from the start. Mid 50s white lady. She's the only one with her own office. Then there is in #2 charge, aka Ms. Always Absent. Mid 40s fat Asian lady. She's been with the company 14 years. She often works 50-60 hours a week and is the go to person for everyone to get help. So she's constantly being interrupted and bombarded with questions. People don't go to the head of department for questions as much because she has the big-wig aura of "don't bother me with your questions, I'm busy". I mean she will help but you can tell she doesn't want to be bothered and she is hard to understand. 

I think the head of the department was doing long hours until Ms. Always Absent was hired. Since Ms. Always Absent is very smart, she became the workhorse. But she doesn't get her own office and is stuck in the crappy, noisy open office with the rest of us peons. I'm guessing she is paid well though. 

So one of the biggest burdens is Reviewing. As in reviewing other people's work and making sure it's up to snuff. Traditionally only the head of the department and Ms. Always Absent did the reviewing but since Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants (hired about 4 years ago) was such a star pupil, she started reviewing, this on top of having a heavy workload herself. So Ms. Always Absent's life became much easier. Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants became the workhorse for a while and then somehow coincidentally Ms. Always Absent became "sick" all the time and was taking time off constantly. Like it was rare for her work Mondays and she'd take several days off all over the place at random times for her various/numerous ailments. 

But then Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants quit in January. Of course, our fabulous department head does not want to review anymore and all the reviewing got dumped on Ms. Always Absent, who mysteriously became much healthier after Smartypants left.....probably since she couldn't be absent all the time anymore with Smartypants gone. Now they are looking at me to step into Smartypants' shoes. I don't think so!!! I've said that I don't feel comfortable reviewing other people's work and have weaseled my way out of it so far. Don't know how much longer I can. Last time I inquired about a raise all I got was a giggle from the department head and then she said that it would be nice if I could help out poor old overburdened Ms. Always Absent. I'm close to just saying no unless I get more money. But I guess that is insubordination and a bad attitude. 

Especially after seeing what happened with Smartypants, I'm really not inclined to take on more tasks. Maybe they did give her a small raise but not enough to keep her obviously. She just became the poorly paid workhorse while #1 and #2 in charge were making the big bucks but doing less than 40 hours a week. 

Off and on Ms. Always Absent will grab the big stack of paperwork she has to review and acts all irritated and groans and moans about it. Then she'll say to me "pretty soon you're going to start reviewing." "You're going to share in this bounty."


----------



## blue2

Friday I started work at 6am got up at 4.45, I worked for 4 hours did nothing for 7 hours & went home at 5pm, bad time management I could have started at 10am, instead of getting up in the middle of the night : /


----------



## Canadian Brotha

We have a bottle/can window here...I get buzzed, see the cans and think it was to stack, turns out a sketch case woman that’s half in the bag had brought them then tried to steal a bottle of gin before attempting or pretending to buy a 15pk of Old Milwaukee...my coworker accuses her and she says she has a bottle from before, pulls it out, it’s a 40 of Red Tassel Vodka with 1/4 gone, my coworker persists and she pulls out the bottle of Bombay Sapphire...take it back and tell her to take her cans cause she ain’t getting a deposit for them & she gets her bike and rides off... Who comes to get change for cans with an open bottle of liquor in their purse and then tries to steal another bottle while also trying or pretending to buy a 15pk of beer?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel like ludacris today. Get the ***** outta my way.


----------



## Citrine79

Strugging today...I am basically working in slow motion. Actually have plenty to do for once but I just cannot find any sort of motivation right now. In fact, I am going in the opposite direction. I care less and less each day. I have come to the realization that unless you are one of the “cool kids” here, you basically are persona non grata. Tired of making suggestions and pointing out issues only to have them scoffed at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Someone complained to the labor department about them burning us out with 15-18 hour shifts so they came and met with us today. Seems we might be voting to unionize soon too. Good.

On a related note, there are some people here who do not look or act tired at all. And I know they're only getting 3 hours sleep max. They also get their kids ready for school before coming to their 16 hour shift with almost no sleep. Some people are just insanely tough.


----------



## komorikun

Ratted on *Alzheimer's Manager* again. Ugh. This time I didn't bother going through my department head, instead I went directly to her supervisor (I CCed him on the email). She's nice and friendly in person but just plain awful to work with. Completely scatterbrained. Apparently she's on probation too.


----------



## firestar

RelinquishedHell said:


> Someone complained to the labor department about them burning us out with 15-18 hour shifts so they came and met with us today. Seems we might be voting to unionize soon too. Good.
> 
> On a related note, there are some people here who do not look or act tired at all. And I know they're only getting 3 hours sleep max. They also get their kids ready for school before coming to their 16 hour shift with almost no sleep. Some people are just insanely tough.


I don't know how parents manage anything at all, given all of their responsibilities. Yesterday my coworker mentioned she would be busy with her kids' after school activities and wouldn't be home until 9. I'm usually asleep by 9:30, so getting home at 9 would kill me.

We were given a very unrealistic deadline this week, and as we were discussing it, I said that there was no way I could get it done. The only option would be to work from home at night, which I'm not going to do for an arbitrary, last-minute deadline.


----------



## Kevin001

firestar said:


> I don't know how parents manage anything at all, given all of their responsibilities. Yesterday my coworker mentioned she would be busy with her kids' after school activities and wouldn't be home until 9. I'm usually asleep by 9:30, so getting home at 9 would kill me.
> 
> We were given a very unrealistic deadline this week, and as we were discussing it, I said that there was no way I could get it done. The only option would be to work from home at night, which I'm not going to do for an arbitrary, last-minute deadline.


You're a mod now? Congrats .


----------



## blue2

New modular, congrats @firestar :yay


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Didn't get the job. They found another candidate. Yet again. Story of my life.


----------



## Kevin001

Check looks about right, phew.


----------



## firestar

Kevin001 said:


> You're a mod now? Congrats .





blue2 said:


> New modular, congrats @firestar :yay


Thanks, guys


----------



## leaf in the wind

When in doubt, be as robotically professional as possible in correspondence. Do not express emotions such as anger and do not insult or belittle the other person, no matter how much they deserve the ridicule.

Point out their every mistake and flaw and idiocy in the most point blank way possible in a written email. But do not devolve into insults.

(Man, do I have a lot of sht to say out of professional context).


----------



## LenaZ

The first time in a month and a half that I felt positive and actually comfortable to join in the camaraderie at the office, I get told that i'm pretending to laugh.

What's even the point trying?


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh messed up should of called supervisor.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Theres a guy at my work who also works at the pot shop I go to. I haven't talked to him but I know it's him. Kinda funny I guess


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The schedule has become relatively consistent of late which is cool...and I didn’t have to ask for more shifts but just never know when I might have too


----------



## SparklingWater

I really, really wish I could call out tonight. Ugh **** my life.


----------



## AllGlad

Well... many interesting work things happened this week...


Bunch of data requests... so many in fact...


A person I don't speak to at all, sent a staff email saying that it was her last day. In the email she said that she found a new position that was more suitable to her past experiences and would further her career. Needless to say, I think she was unhappy at her old position in the company as I think she lasted about 6 months...


And also we are hiring a new QA member... and my manager might have a conflict of interest her as she seems destined to hire someone she knows... Could hear the HR and my boss' conversion with her... well I am pretty interested in what happens with this hire and who it is as he or she will be sitting right in front of me! :O


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Life at the office would be sooo much better without him. 

I have never met a more ostentatious and pretentious person in my 30 years of life. Loud and obnoxious. 

Jeez, does everything has to have a compromise?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm losing my morale for this job very quickly


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can tell there's people here that want to bully me but they can't because they're afraid of me. Good.

There's one guy that likes to give me sh*t while his retarded buddies are around but when he's alone around me, he puts his head down and won't look at me. Little weaselly fake tough guy b*tch.


----------



## leaf in the wind

It would be more time effective if we could just do this ourselves. Give it to a service provider, and they will find a way to fck it up and create twice the amount of work.


----------



## andy1984

waiting again... after having a lot to sort and carrying more than I should at once. achey shoulder. time is slow. was in a bad mood earlier. idk now. ready to go home lol. I'm always ready. and home I will achieve nothing. which is ok except there are things I would like to get done. too habitual.


----------



## wmu'14

There's 100000 songs in the world. How come the radio plays the same 5 all day?


----------



## komorikun

Maybe I should just go home for lunch, now that the sun isn't very strong I won't get sunburnt walking mid-day. As long as it's not raining down hard should be an okay walk. It's only 7 minutes each way. I need the exercise and eating at work is stressful. And it's kind of heavy having to carry my lunches there.

Usually eat lunch around 1-2pm. Scarf it down within 10-15 minutes and go back to work. I have to clock in and out for it. Eating at work is a pain. The break room is very small and crowded. Often someone else is using the microwave or the sink when I need to use it. Then we keep running out of forks and spoons due to people stealing them or accidentally taking them home. It's nasty having to wash someone else's used fork before your meal and the dishwasher is too small for all of us. Just gross touching the dishwasher. Sponges are gross too. The office manager isn't very good about replacing the sponges and we often run out of dishwash soap and hand soap.

The fridge is often very full since inconsiderate people put huge insulated lunch bags in it and this one weird guy has a coke addiction. He buys those long 12 packs and puts the whole thing in the fridge. Once a month or so the office manager does a clean out, where she throws anything that has expired or doesn't have a name on it in the trash. Tons of stuff gets thrown out even though we all get multiple warnings about the upcoming clean-out. People forget their stuff and the fridge becomes ever more crowded gradually. 

Ms. Always Absent and maybe someone else takes the the forks and spoons home. Ms Always Absent eats extremely slowly at her desk. Like it takes her 2-3 hours to finish her meal. She takes one bite works a bit then takes another bite, works a bit. Usually she eats out of her tupperware. So at the end she will just dump the fork in the tupperware and take it home. She admitted to doing that. Finally we were down to only one fork so I complained and made her feel guilty. A week later she brought a huge bag full of spoons and forks. All she had stolen from the work kitchen. She said she knew they were from work since the cutlery she has at home is from a set.


----------



## Kevin001

Work was stressful they want me to dispatch tomorrow, praying it goes well.


----------



## Kevin001

I survived


----------



## leaf in the wind

Like ****, I'd almost pay THEM so I don't have to work for them anymore. I want to GtFO


----------



## andy1984

must be in the zone today. didnt take any notice of time.


----------



## MCHB

Foreman came up to me and said "Our crew needs a new first aider" (the original first aider quit a few months ago) so I said to him "I'll do it..." So looks like I'll be doing basic first aid for the third time in the near future lol! Eventually I want to get my level 3 anyway and the crew I'm on is one of the safest because nothing is ever rushed so...


----------



## SparklingWater

Rambles, ramble

I'd like to put in for a higher paying position at my company. Would be a 50% pay raise. I don't make great pay but that would make a difference. It's completely within my ability to do the work, I have the experience to justify the position. I'm just so afraid to leave a position that is so well within my social capabilities to one that could be more challenging and then not be able to manage it in the long term. My position now I could do easily for the next few years, no problem. Could do it in my sleep. 

I think I could manage the other position socially. Think. But I'm really scared to let go of a sure thing. But it's within the same company and they always need pple so even if it didn't work out it's highly likely I could go back. Actually it's certain. Hmmm. Gonna talk to my therapist abt it. Maybe float the idea to my boss. I see I'm gonna have to be very proactive abt certain bits of the job if I want to make sure it works with my life.

Ya know what I just remembered though- initially they wanted to hire me on at another higher paying position, but I was too scared then. Maybe this is another chance to try it. They do already know I'm far more capable than the position I'm currently working. I'm the one who made excuses in order to work the lower position more in line with my social ability. Hmmm. Would make a huge difference in quality of life for sure. Ugh. There's no harm in trying it out I suppose.


----------



## JH1983

I went and took the tests for my CDL HAZMAT and tanker endorsements yesterday and passed. Will open doors for better paying jobs. I feel a little bad for leaving my current one as they've been pretty good to me, but I'm ready to make more money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hopefully it’s a chill night, tonight


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't want to work anymore. Why can't I just get paid to sit around and relax?

I would seriously be a stay at home husband in a heartbeat.


----------



## caelle

Currently hate my job but not in the position to get a new one right now. Gotta be grateful that I have one though.. I guess?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

18 hours today. Unbelievable. It's like they want everyone to quit. Were losing about 5 people a day and I'm probably gonna join them soon


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Our office’s men’s room stinks. 

And I still loathe the presence of that big fat jerk.


----------



## Kevin001

Should be able to take 2 days off in December maybe 3. Or one in November, one in December, and one in January, idk I'll see.


----------



## Wanderlust26

What a ****ty company to take away holiday pay. Not only that, they punish you with 2 occurrences if you call out on a holiday. Oh, how dare people choose to spend Thanksgiving with their family instead of working. This is one of the reasons why I don't want to go for a promotion when I know I would excel as a department manager. (Call me cocky, I don't care.) Work life balance is nonexistent.


----------



## Kevin001

So I'll be training someone with no extra pay, I'll do this time but not again. They didn't switch my off days and my check looks ok so things could be worse.


----------



## forgetmylife

****, I don't have a job, so I should be crankin out at least 1000 asspennies per day...


----------



## komorikun

Wanderlust26 said:


> What a ****ty company to take away holiday pay. Not only that, they punish you with 2 occurrences if you call out on a holiday. Oh, how dare people choose to spend Thanksgiving with their family instead of working. This is one of the reasons why I don't want to go for a promotion when I know I would excel as a department manager. (Call me cocky, I don't care.) Work life balance is nonexistent.


Yeah, that's really sh*tty. You should get time and a half for working Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, or Thanksgiving.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

komorikun said:


> Wanderlust26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a ****ty company to take away holiday pay. Not only that, they punish you with 2 occurrences if you call out on a holiday. Oh, how dare people choose to spend Thanksgiving with their family instead of working. This is one of the reasons why I don't want to go for a promotion when I know I would excel as a department manager. (Call me cocky, I don't care.) Work life balance is nonexistent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's really sh*tty. You should get time and a half for working Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, or Thanksgiving.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought that was the law?


----------



## leaf in the wind

First time to say this after leaving a job.

But it feels like my heart is being ripped out.

My life revolved around this place, for better or for worse, for the last 18 months. It feels ingrained in my identity and it's now gone.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I've been getting pretty quit happy lately. I hope I can find something relevant soon that doesn't make me want to jump off a cliff.


----------



## Wanderlust26

komorikun said:


> Yeah, that's really sh*tty. You should get time and a half for working Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, or Thanksgiving.


That was the only reason I ever looked forward to working on the holidays, plus I don't have a close family to celebrate those holidays with so it was no big deal.


----------



## Wanderlust26

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, I thought that was the law?


I thought so too, but there is no federal or California law that requires employers to provide holiday pay.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Got my hours cut to 32 hours a week now. I'm pretty happy, but now I'm ****ed....


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Wanderlust26 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought that was the law?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too, but there is no federal or California law that requires employers to provide holiday pay.
Click to expand...

Meh, is it retail? Just don't show up lol


----------



## Wanderlust26

RelinquishedHell said:


> Meh, is it retail? Just don't show up lol


Yeah, I work for the notorious Wal-mart. 
Well how much we earn from the quarterly bonus is tied to our attendance, and I want a big chunk of it!

0 occurrence = 120% of bonus
1-2 occurrences = 100% of bonus
3 occurrences = 50% of bonus
4 or more occurrences = none

This is their new policy and I gotta say, they got pretty smart there.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The company wants to cross-train 80% of the unloaders/stockers for cashiering to keep lines short at the front end during busy times. I'm almost on board with it just because I'm bored and it'd be nice to learn something new. But then again, the constant interaction with people...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Grateful for my job but if I ever do get fired I wouldn't flip out, can find something with similar pay most likely. But more income would be nice.


----------



## AllGlad

Wanderlust26 said:


> Got my hours cut to 32 hours a week now. I'm pretty happy, but now I'm ****ed....


How come your screwed?


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully one day my money will be making money, enough to not work or not "have" to work.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Kevin001

It always rains when I go to work, crazy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Who knew it was possible to be so awkward in an interview that even your interviewers feel uncomfortable. I could tell they couldn't wait to get me out of there. Needless to say, I'm probably not getting it.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not training after tomorrow for free.


----------



## komorikun

Once a month my department has its own little meeting. Relatively casual meeting. It has to be at 10am of course....ugh. I start work at 10am. Usually get there around 10:05 or 10:10 but it takes me 5-10 minutes to log in to my computer and clock in. Only one other person starts at 10am (Ms. Always Absent) but she came early today on purpose. They will wait for her if she is late since she is #2 in charge. They won't wait for me though. I got there at exactly 10:00am today, right as everyone was headed upstairs to the conferences room. I don't get in until 10:08 or something like that. The department head is one of those evil morning birds that wakes up the crack of dawn and starts work before 7am. Leaves before 3pm.

Even if I just log off and don't shut down my computer, when I come back in the morning and shake my mouse nothing happens. The computer is on but nothing happens. Only one other coworker has this problem. I think it's because they log all us off late at night. I called up tech support and they said the issue was hardware. Me and the other coworker have some of the oldest computers. Of course, when I complained to the office manager nothing happens. They don't give a flying crap about my department. So everyday I have to turn on my computer wait forever, then type in my username/password to get into the computer, then type in my username/password again to access the remote desktop, then go onto the website that tracks our schedule and type in another username/password. It's ****ing awful. And now they are saying that we will have to download some app on our cell phone in order to verify it's really us. So it will take *even* longer.


----------



## andy1984

should have gone home an hour ago. I hate waiting around. where is the work? I'm so bored. and I still feel like everyone is angry with me for some reason. oh yay here is some work to do finally


----------



## Wanderlust26

AllGlad said:


> How come your screwed?


It's because the reduced pay will slow down my credit card debt payment. Before I was paying about $300 more than then monthly minimum.


----------



## Kevin001

Medical coding and billing might be a good option for me? Idk. If I could go back in time I would probably chosen accounting to major in.


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to save/spend on debt 30% is tough when you only make 20K. Less after taxes.


----------



## AllGlad

My work screw up is now a little more visible... but nonetheless it is done... and damage control has occurred. Not too big of an issue... but a screw up... helped find an issue we were having... so I guess I've made up? *shrugs


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisor said mandatory overtime for us I was prepared to suffer the consequences because I can't stay over but by the grace of God I was one of two they let go.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Long awkward night with new guy


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently jobs CAN force you to work mandatory overtime. I just hope I don't look bad for not sticking around.


----------



## komorikun

Hope I didn't piss off the lady that sits behind me. Our department got moved to the dungeon/basement last spring and it's quite cold down there. The ceiling is very high and in fact there is no real ceiling. You can see all the pipes and stuff. The floor is concrete. Since the ceiling is very high they can't properly heat it. Heat rises. So this will be our first winter in the dungeon.

I wear fleece or a jacket most of the time but on Friday even my hands were feeling cold. I felt like there was a breeze and then I saw that my neighbor had her desk fan on. Fat people often have USB desk fans. I was complaining about being cold and then the subject of the fan came up. I didn't tell her to turn it off but she did anyways. She wasn't turning on the fan because she was hot. Apparently she had just misted her little air plants and they needed a breeze to prevent rot. I'm still not sure if that breeze I was feeling was from her fan or not.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope check is ok this week.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hope this interview goes good. I'm not feeling that confident considering how bad the last one was


----------



## cmed

It's great having a dedicated office where there's no noise or distractions and it isn't commingled with gaming, TV, or whatever else.


----------



## komorikun

The nail clipping at the desk is so nasty. Two of my coworkers do it frequently. Gross.


----------



## cmed

Client asks for my honest opinion. I give him my honest opinion. He proceeds to tell me why my opinion is wrong and insists on moving forward with his terrible ideas. 

Okay chief, you're the expert then. As long as that check clears.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to know where exactly to get picked up.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> They did some experiment when Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants quit in January. Tried to give a few clients (a small load) to two people who had a different type of job but in the same department. They each received 7 assignments (*so 14 in all)*, while the normal load would be 28-35. I gave them *10* of my little easy assignments, while I took on 2 of Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants big, more complicated ones. Later I got a couple of Ms. Always Absent's too.* 4 *of the assignments came from Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants.
> 
> So the experiment was to have them do 2 different jobs at the same time. One of them had a pretty light load at the time and wanted to learn something new. She had a lot of free time. The other one had a moderate load and she gave away quite a bit of what she was doing to a couple other ladies in her same role. Don't think she was all that interested in learning but she wanted more money. She's a single mom and does UberEats sometimes to supplement her income. Ms. Always Absent spent a lot of time on them training them.
> 
> Well, the whole experiment has been a *big fail*. We are 6 months in and neither of them can finish their assignments. Every month, Ms. Always Absent has to do some of their assignments and I have done some of them. It's understandable that one of them can't finish because she was in a small team of 2 and her supervisor quit unexpectedly. So now she is overloaded with work until she gets the new person trained.
> 
> But the other one, the single mother......I'm a bit annoyed with her. I sit next to her now. And she screws off a lot. She goes on long cigarette breaks often. Then she never gets around to even starting her assignments till like the 15th or 20th of the month when the deadline is the 31st. Lately she's been taking days off to move, to do stuff for her kid, to celebrate her boyfriend's birthday, etc. Goofing off, taking long breaks, taking days off is all fine and good, whatever, but not when you can't complete your work. She volunteered for this!! I think she is still having trouble with it and is slow. Not sure if she's just not bright enough or if only doing it part-time is not enough practice or what.


*June 2019*


komorikun said:


> Yesterday, for the single mom, I did 2 of her 7 assignments. And did 1 of the other girl's assignments. Ms. Always Absent was once again absent on Friday and Monday due to some vague illness, so she's going to have to hustle to finish her own assignments by Friday (our deadline). Guess she's doing a couple of theirs also. Doubtful if the single mom will finish in time but we shall see, if she can't then she's got to ask/beg some of the others for help.


Again in September I volunteered and did 2 of the single mom's assignments.

And guess what's happened again this month? It's already the 22nd of the month and she has only done 1 or 2 of her assignments. Ms. Always Absent, her buddy, was like "you might have to help her. " I found out from her that she got a significant pay raise in January when she started doing this. Supposedly the main part of her job has exploded but I think that's bull. She's been dumping that part of her job on a different coworker.

At least the other one is finishing everything in time now that the new person has been trained and they are in their low season.

So I'm going to let the single mom sweat it. I'm not volunteering to help her until I'm completely done with all my work. Let her sweat it. We have a shared spreadsheet where we put down how many hours an assignment took and what day we completed it. Won't look good to the department head.

Ms. Always Absent can't bail her out either since she's going to another state for a few days to take care of her sick father. Most of the other coworkers in my role have taken a lot of days off this month so they will barely finish their own assignments in time. There's one that is ahead of schedule but the single mom instigated some beef with her a few weeks ago....so no help from her that's for sure.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to see when I want to take PTO.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The number one stupid question my coworkers and I often get asked is, "Do you work here?"
I can't believe it's one of the top common questions. We have our vest on with the brightass logo on the back, name badge on the front and we're always working the freight. I don't understand why customers still feel the need to confirm it by asking. My coworkers and I joke about how we should say no or that we're just big fans.


----------



## andy1984

2 hours down just standing here since I started work today... again they dont say hey there is no work because xyz. I am just a leper left to wait here alone without any information. yawn. I feel like heading home soon. it only botheres me because so ****ing bored. wtf... bored bored bored.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I feel like its national flu day, pretty much everyone is ill and spewing their germs everywhere. it will be a miracle if I escape contracting something.


----------



## komorikun

Had a rumble in my tummy while at work today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

New schedule today


----------



## Kevin001

Getting rides in the rain suck


----------



## blue2

I wrote a poem for my boss:

I'm such a good boy
yes I am
more treats for me
scratch my ears

Scratch my balls, rub my tummy
contribute !! to the economy 
Going fast, going slow 
Watching as my wallet grows

Interaction is required 
Or I will shortly be fired
Drink some juice, eat some bread
Fuel for my big dorky head.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I could make a fuss, probably should make a fuss, but at the same time I’m not sure it’s worth it


----------



## mt moyt

8 months now at my job, longest i've lasted anywhere. still learning a bit from the sales people and how they work, but the pay is too low so i might quit soon. Not that i think i can find a better paying job, ive job searched enough to know that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Working Halloween night


----------



## Kevin001

New insurance plans at work are crazy expensive....I might try to get something off the marketplace and just get dental through work idk but wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Hard looking for other jobs when you work full time and don't have transportation. Can at least look and apply right? Monday is really the only day where I could do interviews.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've developed a bad attitude at work. Only 2 people in our department are salary, the rest of us are hourly. Now this is good for the head of department since she almost never works over 40 hours. I know she gets to work pretty early but she is alway gone by 3pm. Only a couple times in my 2 years at the company have I seen her leave after 3pm. Goes on numerous vacations. She's has been with the company from the start. Mid 50s white lady. She's the only one with her own office. Then there is in #2 charge, aka Ms. Always Absent. Mid 40s fat Asian lady. She's been with the company 14 years. She often works 50-60 hours a week and is the go to person for everyone to get help. So she's constantly being interrupted and bombarded with questions. People don't go to the head of department for questions as much because she has the big-wig aura of "don't bother me with your questions, I'm busy". I mean she will help but you can tell she doesn't want to be bothered and she is hard to understand.
> 
> I think the head of the department was doing long hours until Ms. Always Absent was hired. Since Ms. Always Absent is very smart, she became the workhorse. But she doesn't get her own office and is stuck in the crappy, noisy open office with the rest of us peons. I'm guessing she is paid well though.
> 
> So one of the biggest burdens is Reviewing. As in reviewing other people's work and making sure it's up to snuff. Traditionally only the head of the department and Ms. Always Absent did the reviewing but since Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants (hired about 4 years ago) was such a star pupil, she started reviewing, this on top of having a heavy workload herself. So Ms. Always Absent's life became much easier. Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants became the workhorse for a while and then somehow coincidentally Ms. Always Absent became "sick" all the time and was taking time off constantly. Like it was rare for her work Mondays and she'd take several days off all over the place at random times for her various/numerous ailments.
> 
> But then Ms. Sarcastic Smartypants quit in January. Of course, our fabulous department head does not want to review anymore and all the reviewing got dumped on Ms. Always Absent, who mysteriously became much healthier after Smartypants left.....probably since she couldn't be absent all the time anymore with Smartypants gone. Now they are looking at me to step into Smartypants' shoes. I don't think so!!! I've said that I don't feel comfortable reviewing other people's work and have weaseled my way out of it so far. Don't know how much longer I can. Last time I inquired about a raise all I got was a giggle from the department head and then she said that it would be nice if I could help out poor old overburdened Ms. Always Absent. I'm close to just saying no unless I get more money. But I guess that is insubordination and a bad attitude.
> 
> Especially after seeing what happened with Smartypants, I'm really not inclined to take on more tasks. Maybe they did give her a small raise but not enough to keep her obviously. She just became the poorly paid workhorse while #1 and #2 in charge were making the big bucks but doing less than 40 hours a week.
> 
> Off and on Ms. Always Absent will grab the big stack of paperwork she has to review and acts all irritated and groans and moans about it. Then she'll say to me "pretty soon you're going to start reviewing." "You're going to share in this bounty."


Yeah, definitely difficult to be enthused about work after being denied a raise. Not in the mood to put in any effort beyond the bare minimum. Especially since I know they only very rarely fire people in my department. It's very hard to get fired and also very hard to get a raise. So the bare minimum it is.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I was going to apply for the warehouse associate position at IKEA, but the job post was removed because I waited too long overthinking how I was going to make my schedule with 2 jobs work. I always do this to myself! 

I've always wanted to work at IKEA....


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> *June 2019*
> 
> Again in September I volunteered and did 2 of the single mom's assignments.
> 
> And guess what's happened again this month? It's already the 22nd of the month and she has only done 1 or 2 of her assignments. Ms. Always Absent, her buddy, was like "you might have to help her. " I found out from her that she got a significant pay raise in January when she started doing this. Supposedly the main part of her job has exploded. She's been dumping that part of her job on a different coworker.
> 
> At least the other one is finishing everything in time now that the new person has been trained and they are in their low season.
> 
> So I'm going to let the single mom sweat it. I'm not volunteering to help her until I'm completely done with all my work. Let her sweat it. We have a shared spreadsheet where we put down how many hours an assignment took and what day we completed it. Won't look good to the department head.
> 
> Ms. Always Absent can't bail her out either since she's going to another state for a few days to take care of her sick father. Most of the other coworkers in my role have taken a lot of days off this month so they will barely finish their own assignments in time. There's one that is ahead of schedule but the single mom instigated some beef with her a few weeks ago....so no help from her that's for sure.


Well, she's banging the assignments out. Only has 1 left. I'll give her that. I haven't helped. She talked to me today about how tomorrow is going to be extremely intense for her. Tons of work from her main job and tomorrow is our deadline for the assignments. I said maybe you should try doing 2 assignments a week rather than waiting until the last week of the month. She seemed a bit offended by that remark. Said her main job was "blowing up" and that that was her priority. Then she went to take another ciggie break. I think she's full of bull but whatever and the coworker that she's dumped work on thinks so too.

Speaking of ciggie breaks, she takes many long ones. Used to be not so bad but now she stinks when she comes back from her breaks. I sit right behind her. Our backs face each other. Since it's gotten cold, I think she's smoking inside her car with the windows closed.

She's never asked me directly to help her. What happens is she asks Ms. Always Absent to help and then because Ms. Always Absent is completely overloaded she'll ask me to help the single mom. They're buddies sort of.


----------



## Kevin001

Old teacher said I could make 100K in 18 months working for her....meh I'll pass I'm not a sales guy and too hit or miss.


----------



## Kevin001

Its gotten so cold, if I'm outside I'll freeze.


----------



## SparklingWater

My check is gonna be plump and juicy next payday after all the OT I put in this week, but I'm not getting out of bed at all this weekend.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't hurt to try right? Could be life changing job.


----------



## Kevin001

Badge is off and on meh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You’re only nice when you need me to bring you an order


----------



## karenw

Supervisor I suggest you read it cheers. Ok


----------



## komorikun

Taking PTO today and Monday. Cause from November until Christmas the only other days off will be Thanksgiving weekend. We get December 25th to January 1st off but in December we are still expected to finish all our assignments. Finish 4 weeks of work in 3 weeks!! Then January is hell month.


----------



## Kevin001

I need a day off been a long week.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Sometimes I don't look forward to work, but once I talk to a few of my favorite coworkers everything feels ok again.

I love this one guy....

Coworker: Where do you want me to park this pallet?
Me: Up your a55.
Coworker: I hope it fits.

We have a 100% identical sense of humor.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I could've sworn I heard the store manager use profanity but in a joking way. He's known as a stickler for rules, which is why I'm surprised. Maybe he's trying to be like our team, where all we do is troll each other, curse, insult and flip each other off for fun. Even one of my supervisors joined in. This is all done in the backroom only, of course. lol


----------



## Kevin001

Need to really look at health insurance options on my off days.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope today goes by fast


----------



## Kevin001

Still no insurance...hope I can get some by next week.


----------



## andy1984

ppl at work went from lackadaisical to very concerned about quality after the last incident. which was partly my fault because I didnt give a ****. but it's not really my responsibility, it's up to the operator. and I still dont give a ****. I just pack. but they're acting seriously paranoid now for unknown reasons, and no idea why today and at that time.


----------



## komorikun

Oh god. I really hope they fire that Alzheimer's manager. I'm fed up with her and so is most everyone in my department. She's nice and friendly but her brains are scrambled. Just causes problems for everyone.


----------



## Kevin001

401K looks ok for once. Still need to find more income though. Need to pick up a skill or trade.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is the coldest day of the year, I hope I'm not outside. Tomorrow I could manage but not day.


----------



## MCHB

Taking basic first aid for the third time on Wednesday for the the third time in my life. I'm the oldest guy on the crew and I've done first aid in the past for other companies but this will be the third time I've taken basic! I stepped up when my foreman asked (and we've partied together and he dragged my drunk *** home through the snowbank so...lol!) Instead of basic I'd prefer to get my level 2 but yeah! If anything happens to anyone on the crew I'm on I want to be the guy that makes sure they're safe!


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Today is the coldest day of the year, I hope I'm not outside. Tomorrow I could manage but not day.


Layering, dude! :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> Layering, dude! :grin2:


I was inside phew


----------



## komorikun

Hope I don't get into trouble for what I wrote on this little survey thing they passed out during our staff meeting. The question was what do we want from the leadership team at our company. I wrote that the managers need more supervision. That it is unfair and ineffective to make people in my department be put into the position of making the managers do their job. How numerous emails are left unanswered and simple requests never done. How the other manager teams should follow in the lead of the one good team. 

I didn't put my name on it but they can probably figure out who wrote it.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm giving this thing until mid-December. I haven't had any bookings for 10 days but was told that the first two months can be slow. If not luck by late November or early December, I need to find a backup.


----------



## andy1984

BehindtheScenes said:


> I'm giving this thing until mid-December. I haven't had any bookings for 10 days but was told that the first two months can be slow. If not luck by late November or early December, I need to find a backup.


what thing is it?


----------



## cybernaut

andy1984 said:


> what thing is it?


I recently started doing online tutoring for young kids as a part-time side gig in which parents can book you online and stuff. While I've had 8 or so bookings from parents so far, there's not much you can do besides sit around and wait. I only plan to only stick with this kind of thing for six or so months. Just need the extra money.


----------



## The-Hidden-Truth

Hope I have Thurs & Sat off even though been off for a few. The idiotic ways is enough to stay permanently in the restaurant.


----------



## Kevin001

Doesn't look I got the PTO day, says still pending though....been over a week hmm.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Only on my second week and I'm already getting made fun of.

Bet he would be terrified to do that to me without the protection of the work environment. Pretty ironic that he calls me a chicken actually.

God, I hate people so fvcking much


----------



## MCHB

Freezing rain up here last night and when I went out to start my truck thismorning (which had a nice 1/4" layer of ice all over the jeezeless thing) I couldn't get the driver side door open. "Mother Farmer!" So out of despiration I went over to the passenger door and managed to get that open...I siddled over to the driver side, started the truck and managed to bodycheck the driver side door open! I was like 2 minutes late for work as I had to let my truck warm up the windows as my scraper wasn't doing jack!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm gonna need to stand up for myself and ask when I'm starting the part time schedule that I applied and got hired for. 

I applied specifically for 30 hours a week and they know that. Yet I'm scheduled for 42.5 indefinitely it seems.

I feel like I'm being taken advantage of by a deceptive employer once again.


----------



## Kevin001

PTO is messed up wow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm gonna need to stand up for myself and ask when I'm starting the part time schedule that I applied and got hired for.
> 
> I applied specifically for 30 hours a week and they know that. Yet I'm scheduled for 42.5 indefinitely it seems.
> 
> I feel like I'm being taken advantage of by a deceptive employer once again.


 They'll do that.


----------



## andy1984

3 day weekend, just one more day to get through.


----------



## MCHB

Took and Passed OFA level 1 so I'm now the first aid guy for the crew I'm on! ^_^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s amazing what upsets people into being pricks...it not my hanging out on my phone, that’s perfectly fine, it’s that I don’t put away stock a specific way...never mind that it’s still done, no, that doesn’t matter, just that I don’t do it the way you have been for 15 years, that’s the reason to short me shifts, unreal


----------



## The-Hidden-Truth

Annual leave - A phone call as all procedures not completed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

WillYouStopDave said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need to stand up for myself and ask when I'm starting the part time schedule that I applied and got hired for.
> 
> I applied specifically for 30 hours a week and they know that. Yet I'm scheduled for 42.5 indefinitely it seems.
> 
> I feel like I'm being taken advantage of by a deceptive employer once again.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll do that.
Click to expand...

I got the schedule. I just asked about it. They probably think I'm psycho and are scared to make me upset or something.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The guy who interviewed and hired me at my current job is leaving next week to go work at the place I just quit and walked out at. Funny world lol.

I'm debating whether or not I should try keeping touch with him. Although I don't really know how that's going to work out.


----------



## Kevin001

If I didn't get the day off at least give me the hrs back so I can try to get a different day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm so nervous when I'm here that I can't even eat lunch. Literally can't even get food down.


----------



## Rebootplease

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm so nervous when I'm here that I can't even eat lunch. Literally can't even get food down.


Does that only happen at work?


----------



## AllGlad

Well taking a couple of days off... I feel unproductive...


----------



## MCHB

Passed my level I first aid course on Wednesday so I'm now the first aid guy for our crew at work which seems fitting because I'm the oldest on the crew and have worked in shops since I was 19. I hope I never have to patch them up but having said that for me it's a trial run as I've been thinking about getting my level II and eventually level III! Meanwhile I'm a Journeyman Welder (lol) and training to be a millwright so I figured...ehh...since I'm learning to do everything anyway might as well go all in! :3


----------



## MCHB

AllGlad said:


> Well taking a couple of days off... I feel unproductive...


There's nothing wrong with taking a couple days off! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> If I didn't get the day off at least give me the hrs back so I can try to get a different day.


I've gone on epic benders that lasted a week and still had a job after the fact!

...you're either easily replacable or you work for the devil incarnate!:O


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> I've gone on epic benders that lasted a week and still had a job after the fact!
> 
> ...you're either easily replacable or you work for the devil incarnate!:O


Talked to supervisor he said I can get the day off, hope he remembers.


----------



## Kevin001

Today was rough, lets just say had to sit on public toilet with no paper.


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Today was rough, lets just say had to sit on public toilet with no paper.


No idea if this is a metaphor for something but this...erm...happened to me once! I had to poop and the relief was short lived as the stall I was in was lacking TP apparently! It was quiet so I duck walked with my pants around my ankles and then a co-worker walked in while I was shuffling to the next stall over. We exchanged an awkward glance and then I piped up"No toilet paper in that stall!"


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> No idea if this is a metaphor for something but this...erm...happened to me once! I had to poop and the relief was short lived as the stall I was in was lacking TP apparently! It was quiet so I duck walked with my pants around my ankles and then a co-worker walked in while I was shuffling to the next stall over. We exchanged an awkward glance and then I piped up"No toilet paper in that stall!"


:O

I just mean't my anxiety was so high that I sat on toilet with no cover, praying I don't catch anything.


----------



## AllGlad

MCHB said:


> There's nothing wrong with taking a couple days off! :grin2:


I kinda needed a short break... I feel a little more energized!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate day shifts but I need the hours


----------



## komorikun

*All I want for Christmas......
*

* *




*.....is for Dementia Manager to be fired.*


----------



## Kevin001

I hope they give the bonus this year, would really help with Christmas.


----------



## MCHB

Picked up a thread in stud kit for my winter hiking boots so as a trial run before I try to install them in my hikers I installed 12 of them in each of my almost pooched work boots as the yard at work can be a skating rink at times as can the back parking lot of the apartment building. Technically they should drastically improve grip on ice but I'd rather test them in an old pair of work boots than my trusty (and super warm) Salomon hikers! :3


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> *All I want for Christmas......
> *
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....is for Dementia Manager to be fired.*


 I personally think you should also bump your Christmas Corpse thread each Christmas day. :lol


----------



## Perkins

I'm 3 weeks into my job and I'm already having quiticidal thoughts thanks to my unwelcoming co-workers. One of whom shares the same name as me and I can tell she doesn't like me at all. Every day I think about getting in my car and driving off in the middle of a shift. 


I'm trying to give myself more time before I eventually decide whether or not to throw in the towel and just go to a temp agency. Which I will likely do, knowing me.


----------



## Kevin001

Got next Tuesday off and Dec. 21st phew, getting days off is like pulling teeth.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Damn. I witnessed 2 assistant managers ganging up on one of my supervisors, pretty much just micromanaging over how he should have ran the day with team assignments. Couldn't help but feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## MCHB

Trying to organize my tool cubby at work (which is like half the size of a cupboard!) I took home my 3/4" drive socket and ratchet set which freed up a bunch of space( the only thing I ever really used from that kit where I work was the extension bars on a 3/4" impact) and like everything else that I almost never use it lives in the back of my truck now. I picked up a DeWalt wrench set in a kit but it only goes up to 11/16" yet having said that anything over that which I use is 3/4, 15/16 and 1 1/8" (which I do have!) I don't have an 1 5/16" wrench or 1 1/2" but they're easy enough to find at work. Every time I open my cubby I recoil in horror because I have the thing packed so full of stuff that it reminds me of the locker I had way back in high school lol!


Underneath everything is like a random collection of taps, drillbits, chainbreakers, random things I've cobbled together to make my job easier and clamps! Outside of my welding helmet and cutting shield (also my high vis vest, 6" grinder, electric die grinder, 3/8 drill and a 1/2" drill) my daily toolbag takes up the most space and that's a can of worms in itself! Imagine a pile of tools that one uses on a near daily basis...in a bag that never has the tool you're looking for at the top!

Some days I'm like "screw it!" and just endo the thing and dump it out on the shop floor! "Right at the bottom...but it's now at the top!"


My goal is to get my cubby organized to a point where instead of lugging a toolbag around I can carry the essentials in a work belt.


----------



## Perkins

Today ****ing sucked. Ended up working over 10 hours thanks to a goddamn printer that I already want to chug into a fire. And I also really don't like my co-workers. This job is testing me.


----------



## Kevin001

Some guy was trying to sell steaks from his backpack.......nope.


----------



## cmed

It'll be time to build a new computer pretty soon. This one is nearly 3 years old and starting to show some cracks. I'm going with water cooling and SSD's all around this time, and I may give AMD a chance.


----------



## Kevin001

My 401K doesn't seem to be updated, hmm.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Rebootplease said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so nervous when I'm here that I can't even eat lunch. Literally can't even get food down.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that only happen at work?
Click to expand...

It's a new job


----------



## RelinquishedHell

There's this tiny little wee short guy that likes to make fun of me for my issues. He looks right at me and makes chicken clucking noises whenever he's around me. Idk, what the hell he's even thinking. My fist is literally bigger than his face. The laws of physics won't treat him kindly.

Idc, how they do things here. But where I'm from, Talk sh!t = get hit.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait for my 3 days off, drained mentally.


----------



## millenniumman75

Surprise! I have 22 vacation days to use. All year and I only took five days. And I wonder why I am so burned out.


Friday is vacation day #6 because I wanted to go in on Monday.


Monday, November 25 is my last day until Thursday, January 2.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm gonna try and catch this guy on video making fun of me today since he's so brazen about it and I'm just gonna take it right to my boss.


----------



## Kevin001

If I'm still at current job by January I'm going to up 401K to 3% maybe even by mid December.


----------



## Rebootplease

Not a bad idea.
Did you try making fun of him back yet? I had a problem like that with a guy at work who was like a boss but not the supervisor. He would say all sorts of stuff to me and some other guys. One day i started making fun of him back in front of other people and every time he hit, i hit back. Then he stopped. But for your situation, if you make fun back, you wont be able to use that video to your advantage.



RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm gonna try and catch this guy on video making fun of me today since he's so brazen about it and I'm just gonna take it right to my boss.


----------



## Intricate designs

Intricate designs said:


> Intricate designs said:
> 
> 
> 
> They adjust stuff not much at all and then ask me whose doing what. Im new.
> 
> 
> 
> The supervisor rolls her eyes at what the manager says I just say I dont think its going to work it could confuse the issue more. There is no issue supervisor was overreacting and doesnt know our job anyway.
Click to expand...

 I just said Ive had enough now & supervisor kicks off lol


----------



## MCHB

Woot!

Job security through 2021! :3


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm gonna try and catch this guy on video making fun of me today since he's so brazen about it and I'm just gonna take it right to my boss.





Rebootplease said:


> Not a bad idea.
> Did you try making fun of him back yet? I had a problem like that with a guy at work who was like a boss but not the supervisor. He would say all sorts of stuff to me and some other guys. One day i started making fun of him back in front of other people and every time he hit, i hit back. Then he stopped. But for your situation, if you make fun back, you wont be able to use that video to your advantage.


I don't know if that would be a good idea.
If he's doing it, I'd ask him what he thinks is so funny. If he has a response, tell him to stop. If he doesn't, then take it to your boss. Recording a video in the workplace may not be allowed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

God, even my own boss doesn't like me. The hiring manager actually took her out of the office so she can observe me working in order to convince her that he didn't screw up by hiring me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Rebootplease said:


> Not a bad idea.
> Did you try making fun of him back yet? I had a problem like that with a guy at work who was like a boss but not the supervisor. He would say all sorts of stuff to me and some other guys. One day i started making fun of him back in front of other people and every time he hit, i hit back. Then he stopped. But for your situation, if you make fun back, you wont be able to use that video to your advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try and catch this guy on video making fun of me today since he's so brazen about it and I'm just gonna take it right to my boss.
Click to expand...

It's not a good idea to do it back. I'll just shoot myself in the foot. I'm being as rude as possible though.


----------



## komorikun

The next couple days are going to be hard. This month is kind of difficult since there are less weekdays than other months what with Thanksgiving and all and we are prepping for January which is hell month. I also took 2 PTO days. Luckily I don't have the worst workload. I think a couple other girls (in the same position) have harder assignments. When I started they hadn't had a new girl in my position in several years so they took mercy on me and gave me many easy assignments. Later I got a few hard ones but still have many easy ones.

I'm doing okay but those 2 with the harder workloads are going to struggle to finish by Wednesday. We get Thursday and Friday off and possibly will be let us off early on Wednesday (with full pay) depending on the boss's mood. One of the girls has been working from home a lot. The department head has been generous in allowing that. But the last time she did that she couldn't finish all her assignments...so I'm guessing she gets distracted with her 2 kids and gets less work done.

Plus the single mom has been procrastinating once again saving most 4 out of 7 of her assignments for the last week of the month...ugh.

Then Ms. Always Absent is coming back from being gone for over a month. She went to another state to help her ill dad out. Been working remotely. She is behind as usual too since she is overloaded.

We have a shared excel spreadsheet where we put down when we finished our assignments, so that's how I know where everyone is at.

Of course, the department head decided to take Monday off....she's kind of a stinker.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Coworker was overtired, buzzed, & drinking on the job the other day...would’ve been fine if he didn’t over do it...was worried about his gal though, she’s been having seizures I guess


----------



## Perkins

I really don't like anyone at work. Nobody.

I'm pretty sure the girl who sits next to me just thinks of me as an idiot. Even though I'm new and very awkward and not comfortable around her to begin with. I hope my next job will be better than this one but I feel like I might as well be reaching for the stars.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My coworkers get offended at my awkwardness and because I don't act all fake nice like they do. They make ignorant comments about me all the time.


----------



## andy1984

omg coming up on 2 hours of just waiting today. machine not working... I just stand here. so ****ing boring. one more hour and I'll just go home!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

RelinquishedHell said:


> My coworkers get offended at my awkwardness and because I don't act all fake nice like they do. They make ignorant comments about me all the time.


 It would probably take less energy to act fake nice than take all the crap for not doing it and have it messing with your mind all the time. Most successful people (and people who aspire to succeed (or at least survive)) are fake nice. It's the way people are expected to be. If you do anything else people will make you wish you hadn't. FWIW


----------



## MCHB

We're doing a job that's getting shipped waaaaay south via cargo ships...well anything that isn't welded solid has to be primed with epoxy primer between the mating surfaces of plates or it'll rust to crap and when it's colder out it takes forever for the primer to dry! On the plus side I finally organized my tool cubby and caught up on tutorial videos at work. Still feels odd watching video's on an i-pad while on company time though and my cubby was long over due for an overhaul! 

Chucked a bunch of crap ("Why do I even have this?!"), tacked some 3/8" by 4" long bolts up high to hang my wrenches from, nabbed a small bin from the back room to keep all the random drill bits and taps and other randomness I've accumulated at work coralled. I still want to weld a couple bolts at the very back to hang my torch on just below the shelf where my 3/8" drill, 1/2" drill, electric die grinder and 6" grinder live (though it does look oddly content laying on my 6lb deadblow lol) All my clamps live on a 1/2" bolt just above the shelf. I also re-organized my tool bag! :3


----------



## RelinquishedHell

WillYouStopDave said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> My coworkers get offended at my awkwardness and because I don't act all fake nice like they do. They make ignorant comments about me all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably take less energy to act fake nice than take all the crap for not doing it and have it messing with your mind all the time. Most successful people (and people who aspire to succeed (or at least survive)) are fake nice. It's the way people are expected to be. If you do anything else people will make you wish you hadn't. FWIW
Click to expand...

I can't do that lol. My coworkers are actually quite rude a lot of the time anyway, even more than me and they're still liked.

Just yesterday someone asked what city I was from and when I answered, some other guy decided to inject himself into the convo and call me a liar for no reason. Apparently I made up the city I'm from even though you can easily google it and it's been around since the 1800's.


----------



## cmed

Me getting ready to rake in those Black Friday sales.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope to have a new job by the new year, idk though. Just need to be making more income for sure.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I like how my coworkers just openly talk **** about me like I'm not even there


----------



## Rebootplease

How can you be sure they are talking about you?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Rebootplease said:


> How can you be sure they are talking about you?


Well, I know you're talking about me right?

When someone makes a comment about my hat and says I look like a cockhead, I don't really see much room for nuance.


----------



## komorikun

cmed said:


> Me getting ready to rake in those Black Friday sales.


Shopping or are you offering sales for your services?


----------



## cmed

komorikun said:


> cmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me getting ready to rake in those Black Friday sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping or are you offering sales for your services?
Click to expand...

Offering sales for some digital products I sell. People love black Friday deals.


----------



## MCHB

Petty BS is petty...yet strangely entertaining!


----------



## Rebootplease

Yeah, I was talking to you. Just try not to assume every time they laugh or make a comment that it's about you. I get in that state where I think everything going on is about me but alot of the time I don't have exact proof, just my thoughts.



RelinquishedHell said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be sure they are talking about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I know you're talking about me right?
> 
> When someone makes a comment about my hat and says I look like a cockhead, I don't really see much room for nuance.
Click to expand...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Rebootplease said:


> Yeah, I was talking to you. Just try not to assume every time they laugh or make a comment that it's about you. I get in that state where I think everything going on is about me but alot of the time I don't have exact proof, just my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be sure they are talking about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I know you're talking about me right?
> 
> When someone makes a comment about my hat and says I look like a cockhead, I don't really see much room for nuance.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's the people where I live. I'm telling you, they're a different breed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Lol, one of my coworkers said that no one there likes me. Strange considering I've been going out of my way to be as polite and helpful as possible while I get berated with insults for no reason.

They're probably just mad because I'm a better worker and they suck a**. I've already taken on more responsibilities than people who've been there for years. Hopefully I can stay with this company and get some authority over these little weasels. 

I'll make the people who badmouthed me clean bathrooms all day until they quit lol


----------



## Crisigv

I survived black friday. God help me for tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Work was rough


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Go ahead and keep talking sh*t. That's the only thing you know how to do and that's why I get paid more than you.


----------



## mt moyt

will quit my job soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888

I hope my boss is okay, she hasn't been around since this past Wednesday.


----------



## hyacinth girl

Just started a new job. Its so difficult and overwhelming but I'm gonna try to survive these first few weeks, then hopefully it will get easier


----------



## MCHB

Christmas party this Friday is gonna be sick! It's like a block and a half from where I live so I fully intend to get right...well...fubar lol! :3


----------



## blue2

I was gonna try & get out of going to my work Christmas thingy by getting them to pay me extra instead, but I might have to go & get slightly fubar


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to work more but working more burns me out. Also, I hope I don’t get stuck on Deliveries


----------



## Perkins

I got fired yesterday morning. They didn't even talk to me or give me any warnings about my performance. They just fired me without any warning. Since I hated that place and the people there I'm trying to think of it as a blessing. It's just awful when getting fired puts you in a horrible financial setback and you have no other job prospects lined up. Meantime I'm just applying more and trying to collect unemployment while I also try to mentally recover.


----------



## Rebootplease

You must live in one of those lovely fire at will states. Sorry to hear but at least you didn't like it and if it wasn't great money then that's another plus.



Perkins said:


> I got fired yesterday morning. They didn't even talk to me or give me any warnings about my performance. They just fired me without any warning. Since I hated that place and the people there I'm trying to think of it as a blessing. It's just awful when getting fired puts you in a horrible financial setback and you have no other job prospects lined up. Meantime I'm just applying more and trying to collect unemployment while I also try to mentally recover.


----------



## 8888

My boss turned up but told me she is retiring soon. She will be missed.


----------



## Perkins

Rebootplease said:


> You must live in one of those lovely fire at will states. Sorry to hear but at least you didn't like it and if it wasn't great money then that's another plus.


Yep. You are correct. I found out it was a fire at-will state when I was talking to a lawyer yesterday. But yeah. I'm just trying to think of this as a blessing. I'm still in shock, of course. And angry. But I felt like I was in a ****ing cult while I was there. They just didn't think I was cool enough to be in it.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Yes, I'm guilty of flirting with some coworkers. It's all mutual attraction though. If I see that it's bothering someone I would stop immediately.
I'm not getting any younger so I'm gonna take advantage of any attention I can get.


----------



## Kevin001

My 401K didn't update in time ugh


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder how much more productive we'd be if my coworkers put more energy into doing their jobs as opposed to talking sh*t and making up lies. 

Or just grow a pair and say it to my face. It's like they're afraid of getting called out for being the disengeous little weasels that I know they really are.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Calling out today. I don't even know what I'm coming down with. I just feel really, really weak. It must be related to my cold sore.


----------



## blue2

I'm gonna buy a massive tv.


----------



## leaf in the wind

My new job is actually only a 35 hour week! OMG hell yeah - That makes things so much better for me.

Dude with a lunch break I'd only be working 6 or 6.5 hours a day. Luxury!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

One of my coworkers was talking sh*t about me again to someone else. He said I have "crazy eyes". He knows I heard him too, because he laughed about it and said "I just wanted to make him feel bad".


----------



## leaf in the wind

I went to another job interview out of curiosity and got an offer pretty much on the spot... They're one of the most reputable companies in the industry so I feel really happy and good about myself.

I'm still going with the first offer but it's a freaking tough choice. 

Either way, woohoo! I'm no longer unemployed! 

I don't actually want to work again but I also don't want to have my brain turn into soup, so...


----------



## Wanderlust26

I have more bad days than good days at work, and it all depends on if my favorite coworkers are there. When those bad days come, the only way I know of to deal with toxic people there is to space out. It sucks having to spend most of my days in this vegetative-like state.


----------



## Kevin001

Mandatory meetings and transportation issues meh. One day at a time.


----------



## Perkins

Ready for the universe to bring me good news. Hopefully in the form of a steady job I don't end up hating.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ready for another week of passive aggressive mind games with my coworkers.


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to be bringing in another source of income.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It didn't even take a full hour today before I started getting made fun of.


----------



## Rebootplease

Do you have any friends at work or anywhere else you can talk to about it?



RelinquishedHell said:


> It didn't even take a full hour today before I started getting made fun of.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Rebootplease said:


> Do you have any friends at work or anywhere else you can talk to about it?
> 
> 
> 
> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't even take a full hour today before I started getting made fun of.
Click to expand...

No, I don't trust anyone. I don't think I'm even regarded as human by them lol.


----------



## Rebootplease

Send a message if you want to be friends.


----------



## leaf in the wind

RelinquishedHell said:


> It didn't even take a full hour today before I started getting made fun of.


Your work environment sounds very hostile. You're likely not the only person being bullied. My partner's office very much had the same culture - I'll guess your boss is the same way.

From just my own experience, the personality of the team tends to take on that of the leaders :/ I think people subconsciously lean towards hiring those who remind them of themselves, and will set the tone once together. When I think of my past teams, we had different personalities but the same temperaments.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

leaf in the wind said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't even take a full hour today before I started getting made fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> Your work environment sounds very hostile. You're likely not the only person being bullied. My partner's office very much had the same culture - I'll guess your boss is the same way.
> 
> From just my own experience, the personality of the team tends to take on that of the leaders &#128533; I think people subconsciously lean towards hiring those who remind them of themselves, and will set the tone once together. When I think of my past teams, we had different personalities but the same temperaments.
Click to expand...

It's just very passive aggressive, not really hostile. People pretend to be nice and friendly but they're really not. They stick knives in your back with a friendly smile.

And if you don't act like them, you get treated like a threat to their little game even though you didn't really do anything to them or have any beef.


----------



## leaf in the wind

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's just very passive aggressive, not really hostile. People pretend to be nice and friendly but they're really not. They stick knives in your back with a friendly smile.
> 
> And if you don't act like them, you get treated like a threat to their little game even though you didn't really do anything to them or have any beef.


They don't need to be screaming at you for it to be considered hostile. From reading your posts, it seems like bullying... The people you work with shouldn't make you feel this badly so often. I don't know the whole story but I hope you find something else, if conditions here don't improve.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I finally made a decision and accepted the job in Montreal. Looks like I will be returning to the tundra.

Pretty tough choice for lifestyle and $ reasons. I'd be making more in Vancouver simply due to taxes and not having to fly back and forth to visit family.

It _feels_ like the right decision though. I thought about which position I could see myself doing, day in and out for at least a couple years, and the role in Montreal won out.

Now filling out a stack of onboarding papers... Eff my taxes, all my moving around has confused even me on how to handle things.


----------



## leaf in the wind

First time triple-posting on a forum, but thought this was interesting:

An employer had called me for an interview, and I told him I had already found something (but thank you). He asked if I knew anyone looking for a job, which startled me, because I'm just a job applicant he doesn't know... He gave me his cell phone number and asked if I could direct his way any potential candidates I knew of. 

He is familiar with my previous employer so I guess it gave me a bit more credibility over other randoms? 

This has all been making me think the world is just one fishbowl. In the course of interviewing, I've run into people I had worked with in the past, and employers end up checking references of mine who they already know as well.


----------



## Rebootplease

Congratulations on the job and the triple post. &#128521;



leaf in the wind said:


> First time triple-posting on a forum, but thought this was interesting:
> 
> An employer had called me for an interview, and I told him I had already found something (but thank you). He asked if I knew anyone looking for a job, which startled me, because I'm just a job applicant he doesn't know... He gave me his cell phone number and asked if I could direct his way any potential candidates I knew of.
> 
> He is familiar with my previous employer so I guess it gave me a bit more credibility over other randoms?
> 
> This has all been making me think the world is just one fishbowl. In the course of interviewing, I've run into people I had worked with in the past, and employers end up checking references of mine who they already know as well.


----------



## Rebootplease

I feel like I have to pretend to some extent. And I think most people pretend at least a little to not be rude.



RelinquishedHell said:


> leaf in the wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't even take a full hour today before I started getting made fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> Your work environment sounds very hostile. You're likely not the only person being bullied. My partner's office very much had the same culture - I'll guess your boss is the same way.
> 
> From just my own experience, the personality of the team tends to take on that of the leaders &#128533; I think people subconsciously lean towards hiring those who remind them of themselves, and will set the tone once together. When I think of my past teams, we had different personalities but the same temperaments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just very passive aggressive, not really hostile. People pretend to be nice and friendly but they're really not. They stick knives in your back with a friendly smile.
> 
> And if you don't act like them, you get treated like a threat to their little game even though you didn't really do anything to them or have any beef.
Click to expand...


----------



## Perkins

I hate getting my hopes up for an upcoming interview and the job and the commute turns out to be crap. Ready for more interviews.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My coworkers are so ****ing stupid. Not everyone grows up in a cute perfect little white family that loves them like you did. They need to stfu. They know NOTHING


----------



## RelinquishedHell

They passed around a clipboard today for our emergency contacts. I put my gf's name and number in there and when I did, they all came up and looked at it and this girl( who's starting to get on my nerves because she's always making stupid little comments about me in a patronizing way ) said they would call her if they had any "problems" with me. They really want to sink their hooks deep into my business and I'm not liking it.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I might need to go shopping. I was informed that dress code would be business casual... I was prepared to go in as casual casual.


----------



## Kevin001

Still need to find better work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

leaf in the wind said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just very passive aggressive, not really hostile. People pretend to be nice and friendly but they're really not. They stick knives in your back with a friendly smile.
> 
> And if you don't act like them, you get treated like a threat to their little game even though you didn't really do anything to them or have any beef.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to be screaming at you for it to be considered hostile. From reading your posts, it seems like bullying... The people you work with shouldn't make you feel this badly so often. I don't know the whole story but I hope you find something else, if conditions here don't improve.
Click to expand...

I think I can deal with it. I'm very good at imposing my will without having to say much.


----------



## Kevin001

Business is not looking good meh


----------



## Euripides

I'm an impostor :um


----------



## blue2

My glorified hamster wheel is getting squeaky, but do I want to grease it ? That is the question.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Perkins said:


> I hate getting my hopes up for an upcoming interview and the job and the commute turns out to be crap. Ready for more interviews.


Or if the pay is way lower than you expect. I once interviewed with a company where I looped through literally 5 departments and met with the VP for an Import Analyst job. The salary?

C$35,000

And they told me that it's higher than what they usually offer! Oof. They are a huge company in their industry too.

It's not that I wouldn't work for that if I didn't have other options. It's just not what I was expecting considering who they were and the position it was :eek I had really liked them too...


----------



## blue2

$35k could buy alot of peanuts : /


----------



## Rebootplease

Why do you need that many peanuts? Trying to cover up your cocaine smuggling business?



blue2 said:


> $35k could buy alot of peanuts : /


----------



## RelinquishedHell

God, I feel like I work with immature high school kids. Literally all they do is antagonize and spread lies about people.

I wish I could afford to live in California again. People there are so much cooler.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope rides go ok today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm getting morning crew back for making fun of me all the time. I'm draining the batteries on all their equipment so they have nothing to use when they come in on Monday lol


----------



## nubly

I told myself I wouldn't volunteer for over time anymore but I volunteered for 100 hours for this month. I'm regretting it but at least I'm halfway through.



RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm getting morning crew back for making fun of me all the time. I'm draining the batteries on all their equipment so they have nothing to use when they come in on Monday lol


All that means they'll be paid to do nothing and the next shift will have to pick up the work they weren't able to do.


----------



## Kainanen

Quite interesting to read this thread)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

nubly said:


> I told myself I wouldn't volunteer for over time anymore but I volunteered for 100 hours for this month. I'm regretting it but at least I'm halfway through.
> 
> 
> 
> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting morning crew back for making fun of me all the time. I'm draining the batteries on all their equipment so they have nothing to use when they come in on Monday lol
> 
> 
> 
> All that means they'll be paid to do nothing and the next shift will have to pick up the work they weren't able to do.
Click to expand...

Not where I work, they'll just have to stay later until their work is done. All they do is stand around badmouthing and spreading rumors about me anyway, so I doubt theyll experience any delays.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Some of my coworkers have started copying me. My mannerisms and the way I dress. Wtf?


----------



## Kevin001

Lets see what changes there are plus if guy wants to go in with me on the potluck.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

That little pos better hope I don't catch him outside of work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't like my boss. She doesn't understand work and what it takes to get things done. She also never seems to know wtf is going on. She focuses on trivial nonsense that doesn't matter and slows us down and then leaves most of the planning and leadership to the people underneath her.

She also has this stupid fantasy that we're all a family when it's clearly a facade that was pretty easy to unravel no later than my first day. It's pretty easy to see how nasty and mean everyone here is under the surface. 

As a result of her amazing leadership skills, more than half her crew are completely useless people that have no business working there because they can barely do anything. They're either too old, fat, or just weak to do much. And best yet, there's people that have been there for years that don't know how to use any of the equipment. Either because they're too dumb or they're scared to even try. Like wtf are you even doing here?


----------



## MCHB

RelinquishedHell said:


> Some of my coworkers have started copying me. My mannerisms and the way I dress. Wtf?


Take it as a compliment! :smile2:

I exhibit traits from most of the mentors that I've had through the years and when one of the traits I learned from them rubs off on someone else I have a "Mr. Miagi" moment! :grin2:


----------



## AllGlad

Been a busy a couple of weeks... Everything seems to be on plan and on target 3 more days till the start of my christmas break


----------



## Kevin001

At least the 401K looks right this time. Still need more income coming in.


----------



## blue2

What's a 401k : |


----------



## Rebootplease

Get paid more and do less. Figures.


----------



## Citrine79

Currently enduring the misery of my office Christmas party. Sitting here at my desk while everyone else is in the conference room. I am just not in the mood to deal with it and pretend I care about what people have to say. I don't actively dislike my co-workers, I just don't care to partake in the phoniness of it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s amazing how much more exhausted I am working 4 days a week, no clue how people manage full time, whenever I’ve done it I’ve burned out in 6 months to a year


----------



## RelinquishedHell

blue2 said:


> What's a 401k : |


 A retirement fund that the company sets aside for you, usually through a bank or a proxy financial company that provides the service. Money comes out of your check towards it. When you leave the company, you can either cash out and pay a high tax rate on it, or transfer it into an individual retirement account or roll it over into another 401k. It doesn't get taxed this way. I also think it can also be rolled over into an interest bearing account.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My childish coworkers messing with me is just making me want to push towards gaining authority even more. I will seriously get rid of some people if that happens. I'm completely serious.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ngl. The girls at work look fvcking adorable in their Christmas sweaters.


----------



## Kevin001

401K doesn't look right.


----------



## Kevin001

Got 2 ties and dress socks at department party.


----------



## blue2

RelinquishedHell said:


> A retirement fund that the company sets aside for you


Ah, so basically a pension, that's optional here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

blue2 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> A retirement fund that the company sets aside for you
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so basically a pension, that's optional here.
Click to expand...

Something like that. You can opt out of a 401k as well, but it's not wise.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The douchbag that makes fun of me is off this week. Thank god.

Well nvm, I guess someone else is picking up the slack since I just got called a [email protected]


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Got 2 ties and dress socks at department party.


You have to look good when you are wrestling people to the ground in the casino. :yes.

I just spent hours trying to reconstruct software to be able to connect to my new Windows10 desktop.

Logging into my network is two level authentication with a chipcard that is also required. Once I do that, I "used to" be able to just connect to my old Windows 7 machine and not have a problem. Well, I can't connect to my new Windows10 computer directly. I have to go to a Windows7 computer that people are trying to eradicate for "security purposes" and THEN connect from that computer to my desktop.

It's third party software that we pay for and they have known about this "little issue" for months in 2019. I want to smack someone in that company!

All I am trying to do is be able to connect to my work computer while I try to find a new home computer to buy. My old one is eight years old and I only keep my computers seven years. I don't want to have to drive down to work until January 6. Is that too technical a question to ask? *raspberries*

Macroshaft, you are getting a smack, too. Cutting off Windows7 on January 14 is going to be problematic for a lot of people.

cout << "rant over." << endl;


----------



## leaf in the wind

I am totally ready to start my new job. I appreciate the extra time with my city before I head back, but this has been way too much time off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> I am totally ready to start my new job. I appreciate the extra time with my city before I head back, but this has been way too much time off.


 Best of luck.


----------



## leaf in the wind

WillYouStopDave said:


> Best of luck.


Thanks. I'm not too worried, I just want to be working and being part of society again.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope today goes smoothly.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I fvcking hate my coworkers. I srsly want to punch a lot of them. That's what's going to happen if they don't start watching their mouths


----------



## Kevin001

Hope these days fly by.


----------



## VanDamMan

RelinquishedHell said:


> I fvcking hate my coworkers. I srsly want to punch a lot of them. That's what's going to happen if they don't start watching their mouths


Sounds like Fred Meyers isn't the kind place it used to be?


----------



## leaf in the wind

TO REVIEW BEFORE MY FIRST DAY:

Customs Act
Customs Tariff Act
NAFTA and CUSMA rules of origin (North America)
CETA (Canada + EU)
CPTPP (Canada + Transpacific 10)
CKFTA (Canada + Korea)
2020 Tariff classification updates (Fashion industry)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

VanDamMan said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fvcking hate my coworkers. I srsly want to punch a lot of them. That's what's going to happen if they don't start watching their mouths
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Fred Meyers isn't the kind place it used to be?
Click to expand...

I guess not. How was your employement there? Did you get a smiley face sticker on your name tag for sweeping the floors real good?


----------



## Kevin001

Last day phew, feel drained.


----------



## Kevin001

Won't be making what I expected but I'm grateful and need to budget better.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to be busy night, hope I'm not outside.


----------



## MCHB

You can pry the crew I'm on at work from my cold, dead hands!


----------



## blue2

MCHB said:


> You can pry the crew I'm on at work from my cold, dead hands!


Challenge accepted.


----------



## MCHB

blue2 said:


> Challenge accepted.


*hands crowbar*


----------



## Kevin001

I need to request another day off soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Check is a little short, hmm. I can deal just was expecting more.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Friend/ex-coworker has got me an interview where he’s at now. If I can get the hours I want, higher wages, & it’s as chill as he says it may be time to move on again


----------



## nubly

I hate how this place changes their guidelines without notifying us.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like they will match our 401K hmm.


----------



## Citrine79

Things improved for awhile at work, especially after I was finally able to sit down and talk with my boss about some things...until recently. Unfortunately, I am now back to being unhappy and downright miserable. A change in the workflow has made my job task more difficult and it was basically thrown on me with little warning and at a bad time right before the holidays. Oh and my boss has been off and out of sight for two weeks and didn’t really give any instructions or details before she left. Morale, for the most part, isn’t great again and there has been more staff turnover recently.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Don't stop smiling


----------



## Kevin001

I'm grateful to have a job and an income but I need to be making more.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm adopting a new policy of completely ignoring most of my coworkers. I don't know how else to deal with children, so that's what I'm gonna do.

They literally behave like antagonistic high school kids.


----------



## mt moyt

my job is disgusting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Need to find a way to make an extra $100 a week.


----------



## mt moyt

probably gonna get fired lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Looks like I've figured out where to stick the knife with the guy who makes fun of me at work. He's very insecure about his height, or lack thereof.

He was riding an electric cart and I said he looks like napoleon riding his chariot and I got some good laughs out of that.


----------



## Kevin001

401K money finally updated. Hope I'm not caught in the storm today.


----------



## MCHB

It was snowing sideways after work last night! I went outside today and my truck looked like it had a comb over.


----------



## MCHB

...erm...my nickname at work consists of Mr. and my last name. I'm the oldest guy on our crew and it's kinda stuck. I didn't know it stuck until a foreman on another crew (who's younger than me) referred to me as Mr. (my last name)

Fornicate!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Oh yes, I'm fvcking winning and it feels amazing! I need to brush my shoulders off.


----------



## blue2

I'm such a good little helper monkey 🙂


----------



## mt moyt

just ignored all calls from my boss today and yesterday night. I won't be going back, had enough. I wonder if they'll try to enforce the 2 months notice they put in my contract and how can they enforce it


----------



## Kevin001

Got locked out of work account ugh can't reset online either.


----------



## RedHouse

If everyone went vegan, would the risk of extinction of species such as chickens, cattle etc be imminent.


----------



## Evo1114

The only other person in my department has not yet worked in 2020. Called in sick every single day. I wonder how rare it is for somebody to get pneumonia every single January...in addition to the flu 3 times every season?


----------



## millenniumman75

Evo1114 said:


> The only other person in my department has not yet worked in 2020. Called in sick every single day. I wonder how rare it is for somebody to get pneumonia every single January...in addition to the flu 3 times every season?


Eighth work day of 2020, too. They do keep track of that.


----------



## Kevin001

Still thinking of more options to bring in more income.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Feeling fear and anxiety. I desperately want to belong.


----------



## mt moyt

i have officially quit. didnt learn my lesson about finding another job before quitting but its ok for now. think i have 2 months notice still waiting for confirmation. surprised they didnt fire me after i flaked out on the weekend.

I feel good though, so its a good choice for my mind if not for my pockets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copper

I am tired of coworkers at work think I am an idiot and don't listen to me even when I have worked in this same job for 24 years. I wish I could retire. I hate working.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

So I was thinking about signing a meeting report at work "Gaylord Q. Tinkledink" but I wonder if they'll think it's gay bashing and get really mad and try to find out who did it. You can just only use "I. P. Freely" and "Seymore Butts" so many times.


----------



## blue2

Mmm what about "Barron von kissalot".


----------



## leaf in the wind

copper said:


> I am tired of coworkers at work think I am an idiot and don't listen to me even when I have worked in this same job for 24 years. I wish I could retire. I hate working.


What do you do for work? Have your colleagues grown old with you, or is new blood constantly coming in?

I've been moving on from jobs every year and have no idea what it's like to substantially develop in a team with the same people.


----------



## copper

leaf in the wind said:


> What do you do for work? Have your colleagues grown old with you, or is new blood constantly coming in?
> 
> I've been moving on from jobs every year and have no idea what it's like to substantially develop in a team with the same people.


I work as an assistant to the Behavioral Psychologist at Community Mental Health primarily dealing with our ten group homes that serve the DD/MI populations. I have worked there for 24 years with coworkers that have blown up ego's especially the baby boomers that refuse to retire. It is bad now due to the Psychologist leaves in the winter to go visit his family overseas. He is better at handling the office politics than I am. Another thing is the Direct Care staff are Unionized. Don't get me wrong Unions have done a lot of good. This is what created the large Middle Class. But sometimes staff misuse it. I have staff that always filing grievances against us professional staff when they don't agree with what they recommending to do with certain resident behavior issues. Then we get called on the carpet. It is getting worse with the younger staff coming in.


----------



## Kevin001

The goal is to make 2 grand a month this year, tough goal but I'm hopeful. Ultimate goal especially with a family is to make at least 3 grand a month but one day at a time.


----------



## Citrine79

*sigh* This office continues to be poorly run. Not everyone is on the same page, I was told to make a change in the way I do my work while others who do the same work I do have not been told this. This change is pointless, far more extra steps and more time consuming. You literally cannot make a mistake either. If a mistake is made, you have to delete and start over while the old way it was a simple fix. Again, I know the others who do the same job aren’t doing it the new way but I am not going to say anything and let my boss figure it out herself. Plus, when the end of the month deadlines come and we are nowhere near finished, then maybe she will get it that it that this changeover was stupid.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The person training me is a dread to work with.

It's like she has a chip on her shoulder - constantly telling me how she's made things better, berating me at every newbie mistake, and telling me to stop asking questions when I have them and just do as she says.

I finally mustered up the balls to say her training method isn't working for me because it's all over the place, and difficult for someone to learn when they haven't been doing it already. She backed off a bit.

Maybe I have been WAY too nice before when training others. I created detailed step-by-step instructions, direct links to resources, and even freaking _PowerPoint_ presentations (complete with all the minutiae and overviews someone may need) for both management and operations. I answer questions as many times as needed, and never berated someone who was learning.

Nah, other people who have trained me have been that supportive as well - I just got unlucky this time. Law of averages.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting more convicted to leave current job.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

blue2 said:


> Mmm what about "Barron von kissalot".


Maybe I'll do that next time.


----------



## HannaB

I have a love-hate relationship with working remotely. I did it for just over two years.


----------



## Kevin001

I have a real interest in numbers/finance....I think I want a career in this somehow. So I'm trying to study and learn more about this area and grow my knowledge.


----------



## Citrine79

TFW you are so over it all and are just going to do the bare minimum. I am back to this point again. Screw this company and their “rah rah go team” nonsense. Not fair that others get a break and get to do things the easy way while I am stuck with the messy, more complicated way.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Time to beg for my old job back


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m so skilled at burning bridges


----------



## millenniumman75

copper said:


> I work as an assistant to the Behavioral Psychologist at Community Mental Health primarily dealing with our ten group homes that serve the DD/MI populations. I have worked there for 24 years with coworkers that have blown up ego's especially* the baby boomers that refuse to retire*. It is bad now due to the Psychologist leaves in the winter to go visit his family overseas. He is better at handling the office politics than I am. Another thing is the Direct Care staff are Unionized. Don't get me wrong Unions have done a lot of good. This is what created the large Middle Class. But sometimes staff misuse it. I have staff that always filing grievances against us professional staff when they don't agree with what they recommending to do with certain resident behavior issues. Then we get called on the carpet. *It is getting worse with the younger staff coming in*.


True on both counts. I have noticed that we, as the generation in-between, have become quiet.....as if we are the only ones who have any sense left. The Baby Boomers screwed themselves with their "Me first" - now in debt that they wouldn't be able to pay in retirement. My dad was one of them. I got hard lesson when he passed away in 2007 (next week is the anniversary!). The younger generation are cry babies. Everybody sees that.


----------



## Kevin001

$12 recording fee for my 401K is crazy, almost makes it not worth having. Especially when you can't even touch the money now and it will be taxed on the back end. Idk I guess with the employee match its still a small positive for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wish T2 didn't leave. He probably doesn't even know I want to be his friend.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't want to go into more debt trying to get another degree but might be my best move idk. Want a job in finance/accounting.


----------



## Citrine79

Never thought I’d be back to this point again but here I am...that feeling of dread and misery walking into work. The reasons I feel this way now are different than at my past job but still feels awful. So over it all and so do not care what does and does not get done.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to land an accounts payable job this year while I go for my bach in accounting. Trying to learn as much as possible about the job before I apply especially since I don't have experience. Them seeing me knowledgeable about the job and going to school should get me in. Goals for this year.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My coworkers are ridiculous. They take offense to my anxiety and need for space and think everything I do is about them. Everything I do causes a fresh round of gossip and conspiracy theories about me.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Kevin001 said:


> I want to land an accounts payable job this year while I go for my bach in accounting. Trying to learn as much as possible about the job before I apply especially since I don't have experience. Them seeing me knowledgeable about the job and going to school should get me in. Goals for this year.


I hope you go for it. An accounting degree and an eventual CPA designation is worth the investment IMO.

Xx

After 2ish weeks, I have enough of a feel of my new job to think it isn't for me. I've never felt the urge to leave this quickly!

Have an interview with a big fashion brand here - Maybe time to move back into retail


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> My coworkers are ridiculous. They take offense to my anxiety and need for space and think everything I do is about them. Everything I do causes a fresh round of gossip and conspiracy theories about me.


I see your posts and feel bad. You have always seemed pretty cool.
I'd let them go with their tabloid trash. It will eventually get them in trouble if they go too far.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> I hope you go for it. An accounting degree and an eventual CPA designation is worth the investment IMO.
> 
> Xx


Thanks!


----------



## Kevin001

Hope to get a bookkeeping or AR/AP job with no degree/experience later this year. I know might be harder than most but its possible. Hope to gain knowledge on my own before applying and tell them (hopefully around that time or near future) that I'm going to school for accounting. Also might be certified in quickbooks by then idk.


----------



## rabidfoxes

@Kevin001 > that's totally doable. I did AP with no experience years ago, and while there's definitely a learning process, they can start you off with what is really just stamping documents and data entry. Later my employers even paid for my accounting studies (I studied for a bit, but then went off to do something else). Good luck! As entry level jobs go, it's quite a comfortable one. People say it's boring, but I liked the routine, and there's minimum socialising too.


----------



## Kevin001

rabidfoxes said:


> @Kevin001 > that's totally doable. I did AP with no experience years ago, and while there's definitely a learning process, they can start you off with what is really just stamping documents and data entry. Later my employers even paid for my accounting studies (I studied for a bit, but then went off to do something else). Good luck! As entry level jobs go, it's quite a comfortable one. People say it's boring, but I liked the routine, and there's minimum socialising too.


Thank you, thats reassuring wow. Did you have any skills/background beforehand? What are you doing now, do you have an accounting degree? Thanks again .


----------



## cmed

It's hard for me to not let my ego get in the way of being a professional whenever someone criticizes my work. Every time I give in to that urge to clap back at someone I always feel petty and regret it later on. But when I bite my tongue and dismiss it I end up feeling like I made the right decision later on. It pays to have some restraint and not act on impulse and emotion, but it's easier said than done.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> It's hard for me to not let my ego get in the way of being a professional whenever someone criticizes my work. Every time I give in to that urge to clap back at someone I always feel petty and regret it later on. But when I bite my tongue and dismiss it I end up feeling like I made the right decision later on. *It pays to have some restraint and not act on impulse and emotion, but it's easier said than done*.


That's right, but it's the mature thing to do.
It's that moment when you feel like a beer, but go for the sparkling apple cider anyway. :lol


----------



## rabidfoxes

Kevin001 said:


> Thank you, thats reassuring wow. Did you have any skills/background beforehand? What are you doing now, do you have an accounting degree? Thanks again .


I had done administrative work (which is basically: turn up on time, know how to use a phone and a computer, type at a reasonable speed). But again, AP/AR can be an entry level position. Sometimes they say they want people who are familiar with different types of bookkeeping software, have accounting qualifications, etc. but that's important if you're going for the position of a bookkeeper. If you are just looking to do AP/AR, they just need a great attention to detail and reasonable typing speed. Anything else they can teach you.

I was working towards a professional qualification (those are: CIMA, ACCA, etc.), not a degree. I never finished it as I went off to do different work in the end. But if you do stick around and study, the earning potential in accounting is pretty good. Now I'm doing content for web/SEO


----------



## Kevin001

rabidfoxes said:


> I had done administrative work (which is basically: turn up on time, know how to use a phone and a computer, type at a reasonable speed). But again, AP/AR can be an entry level position. Sometimes they say they want people who are familiar with different types of bookkeeping software, have accounting qualifications, etc. but that's important if you're going for the position of a bookkeeper. If you are just looking to do AP/AR, they just need a great attention to detail and reasonable typing speed. Anything else they can teach you.
> 
> I was working towards a professional qualification (those are: CIMA, ACCA, etc.), not a degree. I never finished it as I went off to do different work in the end. But if you do stick around and study, the earning potential in accounting is pretty good. Now I'm doing content for web/SEO


Oh wow ok, yeah now I'm learning quickbooks might just go the bookkeeping route and not get into more debt. Just landing a bookkeeping job or AP/AR job would help a lot income wise. $11 an hr isn't cutting it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's like being passive aggressive is the default mode of communication at my job


----------



## leaf in the wind

My boss told me to socialize more with others at lunch. I've been eating alone at a restaurant every day instead of joining most of the staff in the lunch room. Guess I'll start packing a lunch next week.

Also, they probably could have paid someone $10k/year less to do this job I'm doing so far. It hasn't required anything by way of customs knowledge. I've been doing AR/AP, scanning and filing, and basic admin tasks.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow ok, yeah now I'm learning quickbooks might just go the bookkeeping route and not get into more debt. Just landing a bookkeeping job or AP/AR job would help a lot income wise. $11 an hr isn't cutting it.


With a bit of luck, totally doable. By the time I left, I was offered an equivalent of about 20$ per hour, but at another place I would have received the minimum wage for the same work. AP/AR and finance jobs in general vary A LOT in terms of pay. Work on landing the job (that's the hardest part), then learn the ropes and once you have experience, keep looking around to see if there's anything with better pay. You'll be alright


----------



## Kevin001

rabidfoxes said:


> With a bit of luck, totally doable. By the time I left, I was offered an equivalent of about 20$ per hour, but at another place I would have received the minimum wage for the same work. AP/AR and finance jobs in general vary A LOT in terms of pay. Work on landing the job (that's the hardest part), then learn the ropes and once you have experience, keep looking around to see if there's anything with better pay. You'll be alright


$20 an hour would be life changing lol, thanks again .


----------



## Kevin001

Can't believe they had me outside again tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to make more money, work more or even pick up extra job.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I will never understand where the hostility I get from my coworkers comes from. I didn't do anything to anyone there, yet they constantly antagonize me.

They love to make unprovoked disparaging comments and insults towards me whenever they walk by me. I don't even understand where they get it from. One guy just randomly called me a pervert. I don't even know wtf I did? Funny considering, they're the ones that stare at my crotch and butt and make comments about it. 

I understand my hot body and big bulge might make some guys confused about their sexuality, but that shouldn't be my problem. That's what therapy is for.

The locals here are seriously backwards and cookoo


----------



## leaf in the wind

Could I be a fashion buyer?! 

I'd be a proponent of real and sustainably hunted animal furs and skins... I think the fake stuff is way worse for the environment, being plastic, and hunting supports northern/Indigenous economies. 

Also, bodycon dresses :mushy


----------



## Dispatch

Yes ... you could be a fashion buyer


----------



## leaf in the wind

Dispatch said:


> Yes ... you could be a fashion buyer


:teeth Aw well thanks! I'm in the running for a role with a luxury brand. I have never plied fashion skills professionally though.

I don't plan to leave my current job but it would be a confidence booster to get an offer


----------



## Dispatch

You can do it ...


----------



## Citrine79

I will be giving the minimal, most bare bones effort I possibly can. There isn’t much point to me doing much else as only the cool, popular “clique” get all the perks, promotions and accolades while I get the crappy, difficult work and no one cares about me or what I think.


----------



## mezzoforte

As an introvert, the level of comfort I experience from working from home is unmatched. 🥰


----------



## Evo1114

mezzoforte said:


> As an introvert, the level of comfort I experience from working from home is unmatched. &#129392;


The welcomest of all welcome backs to ye.


----------



## mezzoforte

Evo1114 said:


> The welcomest of all welcome backs to ye.


Thanks :smile2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I said I didn’t want to do it...cause that’s the truth. It was a complaint because I knew what was expected & I knew what the result would be with the access I had, that’s not a refusal to work, & I did what you asked despite my comments


----------



## Kevin001

Check looks ok for once.


----------



## mt moyt

need to realise working in a company isnt for me. have to find a job i can do without interacting with people much, should be possible. cant deal with the politics and brown nosing and taking orders from people. stop trying to force it because it isnt working


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

WOOT! We're just over half way through the second set of bin walls at work! Another 38 to go and then something like 400 HSS tubes to bevel for the other side and then the sorter top itself...which is a whole other can of worms! We're on afternoons next week and given how work rotates crews between bays I hope we're gonna get a break from the sorter and will get to work on a conveyor or v-flight or anything else that isn't a sorter!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

There's this girl at work who does reiki and crystal healing crap as a side business and she has everyone at work convinced that I'm the way I am because of my zodiac sign.

At one point some of them were making zoidberg noises at me and doing crab claw motions with their hands. Srs a s s holes, for real.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I... can’t believe I have a job. What a strange world.


----------



## komorikun

Tired.


----------



## Kevin001

Been at my job too long.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my taxes went through, job says its iffy since company switched.


----------



## Citrine79

Fun times today! One of the important tools I need to do my job is not functional today. Was fine on Friday but IT was here doing stuff and now it no longer works. I let my boss know this but she doesn’t seem too concerned despite the fact our monthly deadline is two days away and I cannot do any of the work until this problem is fixed. Oh well, it isn’t my problem and I will milk the little work I am able to do for as long as I can. This place is ridiculous and so very poorly run!


----------



## leaf in the wind

I just had the longest single interview of my life. And I have had a LOT of interviews, I'd wager more than most people my age have had.


----------



## Kevin001

Switched my 401K up, the more I learn about finance/money the better I'll be. I know idea about 401K a year ago. Now I'm choosing the right investments to get the best returns. For the longest I thought a 401K earned money by itself but didn't realize its just a tent and you have to choose what investments you want inside of it and that makes the money. I just had 100% in on stable mutual bond making hardly nothing now I have a diverse portfolio.


----------



## Citrine79

Weird vibe in the office today. One of the team leaders was let go yesterday and to say it was a shock is an understatement. She was very well liked and always upbeat. My boss announced it by saying they were “going in a different direction” but just the whole way it was announced and the general vibe of it all...not good. The remaining team leader is a bit of a challenge to get along with. Some days she is as nice as can be, others not so much. Plus she is BFF with the boss and that makes me uncomfortable. I am
already unmotivated and apathetic as it is, today it is even worse.


----------



## AllGlad

This has been a long and some what stressful week... my boss' boss was concerned about stats that were coming from all over the place and I had to dig deep and see how they were produced and explain why there are differences. I was able to explain most of the differences but there was one stat where there was around a 10-15% difference which I couldn't account for... they ok with that because they were in tune with the generate trend of the program... Took up a lot of time and created stress because my boss' boss was a little... anty...


----------



## Kevin001

Hope 401K is updated soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Might just switch to a target fund 401K but at date past 65 to keep it more aggressive.


----------



## andy1984

ignored email a month ago, about pc refresh. thought it was probably spam/phishing lol. since I dont have a pc at work. but ok get emailed by manager that I need to reply. so duh just replied. feel a bit discombobulated now. not a fan of things happening at work. not that it means anything at all or that anyone cares about it lol. I guess I'm just weird that it affects me.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure whats going on with my 401k meh whatever.


----------



## Kevin001

Going to be long week.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Apparently we're having a taco party at work for Valentine's day. If the tacos end up being festively pink, I'm gonna lose it lol


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> Apparently we're having a taco party at work for Valentine's day. If the tacos end up being festively pink, I'm gonna lose it lol


eewww&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...oooohhhhhh :spit


----------



## Citrine79

We are short staffed at the moment and I should probably offer my assistance in the area help is need (on the phones) but I am not going to do it. Because I’d have to be trained to do it and honestly, the last thing I want to do is answer phones and deal with angry people. I am struggling with my own workload at the moment and I just don’t have the strength or desire to take on something else.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we're having a taco party at work for Valentine's day. If the tacos end up being festively pink, I'm gonna lose it lol
> 
> 
> 
> eewww&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...oooohhhhhh
Click to expand...

Funny thing is there's a gay guy at my work who days "eww" when someone talks about vagina


----------



## Kevin001

No sleep


----------



## MCHB

4 day weekend! :3


----------



## leaf in the wind

I was told in passing today that we weren't allowed to eat at our desks, when I was bringing a plate of Valentines food back. I laughed thinking obviously it was a joke, because what company would ever have a policy as ludicrous as that? 

...Another colleague confirmed for me when I got back that indeed, policy is we cannot eat at our desks. :eek


----------



## MCHB

Reading everything above is fascinating! Part of my job I'm required to spend time every day watching or reading training videos on an i-pad! I'm good for about a half hour and then I glaze over! It's sick seeing how other companies within the group do stuff and it's badass that I'm trusted with what goes on! :3


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> Funny thing is there's a gay guy at my work who days "eww" when someone talks about vagina


:lol - their terms. I have heard the label "breeders" for straight people.

My eeewww was from picturing actual tacos with the tortillas dyed pink.
Orange Dorito taco shells from Taco Bell - different story, but colored pink isn't appealing...&#8230;&#8230;.then I pictured the sexual connotation :rofl

&#8230;.back on topic - my department is supposed to manually test our CAE product and we have yet to receive the copy of the update we are to test next week. Other departments are using it for Beta testing - bringing in customers.

We are going to see a ton of bugs.


----------



## coeur_brise

I've been doing the courtesy flush at work so often that I'm getting an automatic urge to do it at home now. 1 bathroom for an entire team of women. Arghgrghth.


----------



## andy1984

coeur_brise said:


> I've been doing the courtesy flush at work so often that I'm getting an automatic urge to do it at home now. 1 bathroom for an entire team of women. Arghgrghth.


what is a courtesy flush?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s been a bad 30 days and I’m back to having not enough shifts again, however, I still really don’t want to look for a new job


----------



## andy1984

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's been a bad 30 days and I'm back to having not enough shifts again, however, I still really don't want to look for a new job


sorry to hear that. i'm in the same position now, they cut my hours to 12 a week. which will pay the rent but not anything else.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

andy1984 said:


> sorry to hear that. i'm in the same position now, they cut my hours to 12 a week. which will pay the rent but not anything else.


I've got 16h/week for the next two weeks, hopefully I have a decent number of lessons coming up and that'll help, as well as my tax return once I can file in a week or two


----------



## mt moyt

unemployed again. think ill try to become a carpenter, sent an email to this government backed institute that was promoting tuition paid for by employers back in 2014, but then disappeared from the news.

i want to learn a trade so i can earn a living anywhere i go. 

in the meantime im still sending applications to boring low level office jobs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antiquated Mech

Finding it somewhat difficult to look for a job after having been made redundant last year - feels like the old anxiety has been kicked into overdrive since I was in my last job for 14 years and job hunting feels extra intimidating. Got a decent redundancy payout so the money situation isn't too bad yet but I really still need to get a move on before it runs out.


----------



## millenniumman75

coeur_brise said:


> I've been doing the courtesy flush at work so often that I'm getting an automatic urge to do it at home now. 1 bathroom for an entire team of women. Arghgrghth.





andy1984 said:


> what is a courtesy flush?


Is it the extra flush to make sure the latrine is clean?

Skid markz are unbecoming.

And the code update STILL hasn't arrived; it's over four days late and we still have to test it!


----------



## Kevin001

Glad to have the day off.


----------



## coeur_brise

millenniumman75 said:


> Is it the extra flush to make sure the latrine is clean?
> 
> Skid markz are unbecoming.
> 
> And the code update STILL hasn't arrived; it's over four days late and we still have to test it!


It's flushing right after the atomic bomb so that you don't end up making the whole bathroom smell like a latrine 
Hence, a courtesy to your coworkers. Or maybe that's being courteous at work actually. Yes.


----------



## mezzoforte

I had a pretty good, productive day today.


----------



## millenniumman75

coeur_brise said:


> It's flushing right after the atomic bomb so that you don't end up making the whole bathroom smell like a latrine
> Hence, a courtesy to your coworkers. Or maybe that's being courteous at work actually. Yes.


 On that note, I also flush before. :lol


----------



## blue2

Made redundant last week due to extra bad seasonal downturn perpetuated by consistently bad weather

Have the option to go back in a month - 6 weeks when it will likely pick up for the summer season, not yet sure if I will.


----------



## Kevin001

Might see if I can work at Target part time, they are starting out at $13! I would be working 50+ hrs a week but I would reach my short term goal.


----------



## The Linux Guy

This Job Sucks!


----------



## leaf in the wind

This isn't an enthralling job by any means, but I am a lot less tired than I was at my last couple positions. It's also my first time getting home everyday by like 5pm, but also not needing to wake up abnormally early. I guess it's not that bad here...? End of this week will be two months for me.


----------



## leaf in the wind

You know what job title I could never do? 

Scanning Clerk.

It's a common fulltime position in brokerage firms. The task never fails to have me cussing - Paper gets jammed all the time, stick together, and rarely scans properly when there's a lot of them at once.

People who do this must have the patience of a saint... or they all quit after like 3 months.


----------



## PandaBearx

Can I not go into work is often met with 'but do you want to get fired and be broke?' no. But I still don't want to work tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

When I get out of debt in a couple of years I'll open up a Roth IRA to go along my 401k. Also should have money to save in high yield savings or maybe some other mutual fund.


----------



## Citrine79

We continue to be behind where we should be at this point in the month and I continue to not care at all. I should really be busting my butt today but I am not, doing a bit more than usual but I am still not at full speed. Others offered to come in early or perhaps on Saturday. Yeah, that is not happening.

A co-worker has some paperwork I need and I so do not like talking to her because you have to explain things like seven different ways for her to get it. Going to leave a note on her desk asking for it since she leaves before me and hope that she has it handy and that I do not have to deal with her face to face.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope I am being fair with the scheduling. It might as well be rocket science.


----------



## mt moyt

thank ur lucky stars dizzle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

I don't know why that guy from upstairs has to come downstairs to use the kitchen and have his lunch. I guess he's just used to it because his department used to be down below before the big switch with my department. They took our room upstairs and we moved downstairs into the dungeon. But still it's annoying since the downstairs kitchen is smaller than the upstairs one and it's more crowded since the people in my department don't work remotely much, nor do we go to clients' locations. We are always here. While the people upstairs are more out and about.

Today I went to make a bit of coffee. No one was there at first and all of a sudden he came in and then this other lady came in. So it got crowded and I was waiting for him to move his butt out of my way, so I can get some creamer from the fridge. Then the nice lady was like "oh am I in your way." And I was like "just trying to get something out of the fridge " which I guess was kind of rude to him since he was the one standing in front of it. He moved but I could tell he thought I was being a grumpy b**** or something. Maybe I am. Get cross when someone is in my way and not moving.


----------



## Blue Dino

Masturbating transient has returned and back at it again. Sitting at his regular courtyard bench on my commute route, just going to town and humming to himself loudly. During his absence, I thought he either overdosed or was arrested and jailed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Masturbating transient has returned and back at it again. Sitting at his regular courtyard bench on my commute route, just going to town and humming to himself loudly. During his absence, I thought he either overdosed or was arrested and jailed.


 Holy crap you need to move to a better neighborhood. :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> Holy crap you need to move to a better neighborhood. :lol


It's actually near where I work. The city I work at is filled with things/people like these. Unavoidable. :lol Still unsettling though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a new job with better pay & hours but I procrastinating on taking action & have been for far too long


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> I hope I am being fair with the scheduling. It might as well be rocket science.


You still an assistant manager?


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> You still an assistant manager?


Officially yes. But I've been the acting manager since October because my boss is on sick leave for an injury. I got a temporary raise at least. So everything falls on me.


----------



## Kevin001

Crisigv said:


> Officially yes. But I've been the acting manager since October because my boss is on sick leave for an injury. I got a temporary raise at least. So everything falls on me.


The raise is nice and regardless this will look good on your resume .


----------



## RelinquishedHell

According to my coworker's, I'm a conniving evil genius/sexual predator/god knows what else, because I'm quiet and don't talk much.


----------



## aqwsderf

RelinquishedHell said:


> According to my coworker's, I'm a conniving evil genius/sexual predator/god knows what else, because I'm quiet and don't talk much.


I wonder what my coworkers think about me. It"s always awkward when they joke "it's the quiet ones you have to watch out for"

I'm always like heh...


----------



## Crisigv

Kevin001 said:


> The raise is nice and regardless this will look good on your resume .


Yeah, it will. But man I hate retail.


----------



## nekomaru

RelinquishedHell said:


> According to my coworker's, I'm a conniving evil genius/sexual predator/god knows what else, because I'm quiet and don't talk much.


Those are some serious accusations, though . What makes them say you are a sexual predator? Quiet/not talking much is hardly a reason to say something so damning.



aqwsderf said:


> I wonder what my coworkers think about me. It"s always awkward when they joke "it's the quiet ones you have to watch out for"
> 
> I'm always like heh...


Hate that joke.

Me on the outside: :yes
Me on the inside: :flush


----------



## RelinquishedHell

nekomaru said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to my coworker's, I'm a conniving evil genius/sexual predator/god knows what else, because I'm quiet and don't talk much.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some serious accusations, though . What makes them say you are a sexual predator? Quiet/not talking much is hardly a reason to say something so damning.
> 
> 
> 
> aqwsderf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what my coworkers think about me. It"s always awkward when they joke "it's the quiet ones you have to watch out for"
> 
> I'm always like heh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate that joke.
> 
> Me on the outside:
> Me on the inside:
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm good at my job and I occasionsly check out the workplace hottie like everyone else does and probably every guy on earth would. So now I'm evil.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I should have charged about 10% more on my freelance contract due to the administrative time it's taking me to pay my taxes. Well, lesson learned.


----------



## nekomaru

Holy moly macarony :evil Why are you telling me this :banana I'm not Management :fall I It is not my decision to maaaake :drunk

This workplace of mine... :dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s probably just a light cold so I don’t want to ring in tomorrow given that I desperately need the shift


----------



## leaf in the wind

Feel good moment of the morning - A senior manager said she knew I was a "guru" at Excel and asked for help with something that would need a pivot table. She squealed with delight when it worked and told my own manager how great I was.

I don't even know where she got the idea that I was good at Excel - I've never interacted with her in any way in the two months I've worked here. But glad to be useful in some small way :l


----------



## donistired

Stuck at work with nothing left to do and an hour and a half to go.


----------



## Citrine79

I am disgusted today. Well I am disgusted almost every day but today...ugh!!! No one is on the same page, things are done on the fly here and management continues to be clueless and instead of dealing with problems head on, they either kick the can down the road or just shuffle things around. I just don’t give AF...at all. Looking forward to the surveys they make us fill out every few months. Never really bothered with them but this time I am going scorched earth (they are anonymous!) and I am going to also tell them where they can stick their stupid weight loss challenges and positivity crap. They are meant for only certain people (the “popular” clique) and I think most here know what this nonsense is. If you aren’t in with that crowd, you don’t matter here.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The job's unpleasant, but it keeps the lights on. 

Subtle reminder from this week's episode of Better Call Saul :/


----------



## Kevin001

Feels like my 401K isn't moving at all.


----------



## Kevin001

Just investing all my 401k in a target date fund, easier and solid return.


----------



## leaf in the wind

It's nothing more than a minor irritance, but I wish we would commit to filing per our clients' English names or their French names. It's arbitrary right now so I end up looking in two places when I need to find a file.

For example, if a client is called Fleming Creations in English, it would be filed under "F". Or it could also be filed under "C" as "Créations Fleming" in French.


----------



## The Linux Guy

This sucked on day 1, and now 17 years later it still sucks!


----------



## AllGlad

I kinda screwed up this week, was thinking about it all night on Thursday, but the next day, it wasn't a big deal and it passed...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My coworkers say horrible things about me and spread nasty rumors for no apparent reason and then act shocked and upset when I write them off and won't talk to them. ****ing people, I swear


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> Officially yes. But I've been the acting manager since October because my boss is on sick leave for an injury. I got a temporary raise at least. So everything falls on me.


How has it been so far?



Kevin001 said:


> The raise is nice and regardless this will look good on your resume .


Yes, it will.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> My coworkers say horrible things about me and spread nasty rumors for no apparent reason and then act shocked and upset when I write them off and won't talk to them. ****ing people, I swear


Do they know you heard them?

I do the exact same thing you do here. Clueless people :lol.


----------



## aqwsderf

I go back to work tomorrow after almost 2 weeks away. I'm getting anxious thinking about it. Having to pick up that routine again. Work with new people. And everyone's going to ask how the trip went. It's going to be an adjustment.


----------



## blue2

I got layed off due to a quiet time at work, this coronavirus thing etc won't help business, I have 20k saved up & no debt so I could sit this year out & chill I guess if I had too, when I save a bit I tend to lose all motivation anyway :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Retirement funds are so low but hey the market will go back up .


----------



## aqwsderf

aqwsderf said:


> I go back to work tomorrow after almost 2 weeks away. I'm getting anxious thinking about it. Having to pick up that routine again. Work with new people. And everyone's going to ask how the trip went. It's going to be an adjustment.


It wasn't that bad. Glad got it over and done with


----------



## aqwsderf

About a year ago there was this guy at work that's almost twice my age who was pretty friendly with me and texted me via the phone list we have of coworkers. He texted that all his flirting was going unnoticed. And I responded saying that I didn't realize he was flirting and that I wasn't interested. 

Ever since then he basically acts like I'm not there lol. 

I'm okay with that. But also what the heck


----------



## leaf in the wind

aqwsderf said:


> About a year ago there was this guy at work that's almost twice my age who was pretty friendly with me and texted me via the phone list we have of coworkers. He texted that all his flirting was going unnoticed. And I responded saying that I didn't realize he was flirting and that I wasn't interested.
> 
> Ever since then he basically acts like I'm not there lol.
> 
> I'm okay with that. But also what the heck


Gross! I think you should save the messages in case sh.it hits the fan later and he retaliates to your rejection in some way. He probably won't, but there are too many stories like that. Is he high up on the food chain?


----------



## aqwsderf

leaf in the wind said:


> Gross! I think you should save the messages in case sh.it hits the fan later and he retaliates to your rejection in some way. He probably won't, but there are too many stories like that. Is he high up on the food chain?


I do have it saved just in case, but I think its very unlikely something like that would happen. He's been working here over 15 years. He does have more leadership duties, but he's not my boss.

I just think the change in attitude is weird


----------



## Crisigv

millenniumman75 said:


> How has it been so far?


It's been crazy at times and okay at times. But it's not for me anymore. I'm pretty miserable in retail. All you hear is that stores are closing. There's no security. And it's not a job that will give me much of a future.


----------



## millenniumman75

Crisigv said:


> It's been crazy at times and okay at times. But it's not for me anymore. I'm pretty miserable in retail. All you hear is that stores are closing. There's no security. And it's not a job that will give me much of a future.


As what was said above, it's management experience. You will be able to take that anywhere.


----------



## JH1983

I start a new job a week from Monday. Pretty much double my current salary. Only downside is it's night shift with no possibility of ever going to days. Since I have no reason to ever be up in the day I can switch my schedule over to nights even on days off, so shouldn't be too bad once I get used to it. Plus I'll be driving at night making deliveries to unattended businesses, so unless there's a problem I'll never have to talk to anyone. It's an hour away, so I'll be looking for a cheap temporary apartment soon until I decide I like the job and find something more permanent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leaf in the wind

I overheard my boss on a personal call talking about her family's four houses :eek WTF? How can a family afford that? Inheritance?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> I overheard my boss on a personal call talking about her family's four houses :eek WTF? How can a family afford that? Inheritance?


 I don't see myself wanting to own a house for any other reason than flipping it. Long-term ownership of a structure is just a PITA. It's always something.


----------



## leaf in the wind

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't see myself wanting to own a house for any other reason than flipping it. Long-term ownership of a structure is just a PITA. It's always something.


I used to feel the same way, but as I've gotten older, I'd like something that is "mine" and can't be evicted from. It's also equity and an asset that can be gifted to offspring to help them with their lives as you fade away. Property usually begets wealth.

Unfortunately it's hard to save money when you're already renting like I am. If I don't accept help from my parents or partner, I'd have to aggressively save for at least 5 years with no periods of unemployment or major expenses, like university tuition - And that would only afford me a sub-500sqft studio in BC at best (very minimum C$300k to C$350k in the suburbs). I could get something bigger in Quebec for that price but I don't want to set roots down here...

Oh wait, now I know how my boss can afford 4 homes. In total that's probably only $2.5 million in Montreal - That's the cost of 1 house in Vancouver. With a high-earning partner and living at home for a long time, it might not be so farfetched.


----------



## Kevin001

Still no call oh well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got the shifts I wanted this time, thank you Carol!


----------



## komorikun

Grocery stores and UPS/Fedex are all hiring now. Big time.


----------



## Velorrei

Do they actually want to help me, or are they getting rid of me?


----------



## Kevin001

Still no word from Target need to move on.


----------



## Kevin001

Goal is an extra $600-$700 a month, I'm hopeful.


----------



## komorikun

Think I might be forced to work from home soon. Not sure. I'm not really set up for it yet. Need an office chair and a 2nd monitor. Probably need a printer too. Meanwhile all the delivery companies are overloaded so it will take longer to get anything. At least I do have a laptop and internet. Some of my coworkers don't even have a computer at home. Like they only use their smartphone or an iPad.


----------



## Kevin001

Casino is closing not sure how this will go. Hmm.


----------



## mezzoforte

How do millennials not recognize phishing emails...


----------



## leaf in the wind

Got the work from home order for the next couple days, but 75% of my job can't be done remotely...


----------



## asittingducky

mezzoforte said:


> How do millennials not recognize phishing emails...


I caught a Marlin the other day :haha


----------



## Kevin001

Hope they don't have us cleaning.....umm nope.


----------



## Kevin001

Ok so I'm getting paid at least the next 2 wks but only work 2 days a week. Just sucks because I have Wednesday and Saturday so no bible study and have to use LYFT on Saturday. Bad days but hey working 2 days a week isn't bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if we will close & be sent home...


----------



## blue2

I wonder is work closed or what I didn't go there in a month, they gonna be mad... : /


----------



## JH1983

I'm supposed to start my new job Monday, hopefully it's not affected by all this. Still working at my current job for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mezzoforte

One of my co-workers always makes pull requests without even testing his own work first...I'm confused. There's really basic stuff that's broken, which would have been caught if he actually ran his own code...Why ask me to review it in this state? :sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Closed early today, suspect by week’s end store may be closed full stop


----------



## PandaBearx

I low-key don't want to go into work, but at the same time I'm getting stir crazy with the amount of interaction I'm getting nowadays. I'm not technically shocked we're open, but I think it's careless and not necessary seeing as we don't deal with emergency cases. Everywhere else is closed, libraries, resteraunts, gyms, shops, etc.


----------



## cmed

Thanks Bluehost but I don't think I need updates about how you're handling COVID-19. You're a website.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Off until further notice as of today


----------



## Crisigv

Does it look bad if a company isn't closing its stores at this point? Are they treating us poorly? Should I be looking for another job?


----------



## leaf in the wind

I was told to work from home the rest of the week... originally I was supposed to go in tomorrow. It was disappointing news since I'm getting cabin fever and wanted an excuse to go outside.

I'm worried about job security now. The economy is going down the sh.itter.


----------



## firestar

Crisigv said:


> Does it look bad if a company isn't closing its stores at this point? Are they treating us poorly? Should I be looking for another job?


I guess it depends on what the company sells. Some things need to remain open - grocery stores, for example.


----------



## unemployment simulator

There is a new employee in the office at work ,she dresses the same way that women I had as posters on my wall at 15 would dress... I mean she looks good yes. I'm gonna be so awkward around her. I predict this is gonna be very difficult embarrassing and lead to some of the most awkward conversations ever where I repeatedly make a fool of myself. Oh and I am also working with another young attractive lady who likes to talk about things which turn me on.
yea fml


----------



## Crisigv

firestar said:


> I guess it depends on what the company sells. Some things need to remain open - grocery stores, for example.


We aren't an essential store. But, last minute we are now closed for 2 weeks. God help me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My thrift store is closed until April 6th. One of my coworkers made a post on our FB page about this, and I copied and pasted the post to our Google Business Page as a "just-in-case" measure. Will be interesting to see what happens in the future after this blows over. Hopefully my coworkers and our customers are doing okay.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to grab another job but with my current job sporadic hours not sure new job could work around it. Hmm. I'll wait till new schedule comes out I guess. Need to capitalize on earning money during this time, never know what might happen in coming months.


----------



## Kevin001

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My thrift store is closed until April 6th. One of my coworkers made a post on our FB page about this, and I copied and pasted the post to our Google Business Page as a "just-in-case" measure. Will be interesting to see what happens in the future after this blows over. Hopefully my coworkers and our customers are doing okay.


Is this a paid position? I know you started off volunteering.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe the insidious level of jealous white knighting that goes on at my work. Sorry that I'm hot as hell and my cock is big. Can't really help it little guys.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Kevin001 said:


> Is this a paid position? I know you started off volunteering.


The warehouse part is unpaid, but my online work for them is paid.


----------



## komorikun

Taking PTO today. Usually I don't take PTO mid-week but I'm so tired from disturbed sleep and all this stress. Plus the lady who sits behind me (our backs face each other) said she would be in the office. So if she's not there and Ms. Always Absent (who hasn't come to office since March 4th) is gone *no one is sitting within 6 feet of me*. Originally in our side of the room they had it set up with 8 desks/2 rows but they didn't have enough internet connections so were only able to put 4 people in. And this other lady quit a couple weeks ago after 17 years with the company. She was sick of the job but I think the Coronavirus thing was the straw that broke the camel's back. So I'm all alone most days in my side of the room.


----------



## Kevin001

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> The warehouse part is unpaid, but my online work for them is paid.


Online work? Oh wow how awesome . You've come along way bro.


----------



## blue2

May be starting with a new employer tomorrow, in the middle of all this, it's driving a dump truck on a road upgrade project, so shouldn't need to be in contact with people much anyway, load, dump, repeat x15... go home.


----------



## Slacker

My company closed it's doors today after the California Gov. announcement... I guess I was expecting it but not such a blanket measure.

Naturally, with not even 24 hour notice people around here are swarming the grocery stores again. Here we go :roll


----------



## Slacker

aaaaaaaaand now the company after talking to it's lawyers and the owners have decided we are an "essential business" and we work on Monday. lol that was a fast turnaround. 

We make warning labels for machines to tell people "yeah, don't put your fingers in here". I guess that's... essential?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can’t apply for EI until I get my ROE & who knows how long that’ll take


----------



## Kevin001

Work tomorrow should be interesting, after that I'm off for at least 5 days.


----------



## The Linux Guy

They got me disinfecting everything in every classroom. All Cabinets inside and out, The walls, The Table Tops and Legs, Every Chair, and Dust all the Lights and Vents. It's been taking me three days to do just one classroom. I'm also disinfecting Kitchen, 5 Restrooms, and Office everyday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't apply for EI until I get my ROE & who knows how long that'll take


Sent application for EI with note saying ROE has been requested, can't apply for initial Provincial assistance payment till Monday morning


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Think I might be forced to work from home soon. Not sure. I'm not really set up for it yet. Need an office chair and a 2nd monitor. Probably need a printer too. Meanwhile all the delivery companies are overloaded so it will take longer to get anything. At least I do have a laptop and internet. Some of my coworkers don't even have a computer at home. Like they only use their smartphone or an iPad.


Yep, being forced to work from home starting Monday. The company made the announcement today. My state has not been ordered to "stay in place" yet but the boss guy is worried it will happen. Did find out our company is a an "essential business" though. Now we can only come into the office with permission and by appointment only. They don't want too many people in the office at once.

The managers had already been forced a few days ago. Only one from each team can show up to office each day. But they were being more lenient with my department since we are more chained to the office. Encouraged us to work from home but didn't force us.

Realistically, I really only need to come in maybe once a week for a couple hours to print, collect some stuff that comes in the mail, and do some filing.

I took one my of work monitors home, an HDMI cable, and my wireless keyboard. Plus a crapload of paperwork and various stationary stuff. Looked like a thief walking home with that monitor in my bag. LOL. One guy even took his office chair home. I would have too but I don't have a car.


----------



## copper

A few people are working from home where I work including all of the outpatient therapists. I wouldn't be able to because most of my job requires face to face with consumers or going to visit the group homes. I was told they are only going to allow us to go in the outpatient door and not the front door and not to be talking with coworkers. I don't know how that will work since I share an office with another? Probably, have to go to another office I guess. Right now I am off work until my supervisors test comes back next Wednesday. I hope it comes back negative so I can be released from this house arrest.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> They got me disinfecting everything in every classroom. All Cabinets inside and out, The walls, The Table Tops and Legs, Every Chair, and Dust all the Lights and Vents. It's been taking me three days to do just one classroom. I'm also disinfecting Kitchen, 5 Restrooms, and Office everyday.


Its necessary, the virus stays on surfaces for hrs if not days.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Its necessary, the virus stays on surfaces for hrs if not days.


Take from a 17 year old Custodian. It doesn't matter if it's "necessary" or not. It's impossible. The we are talking about one guy cleaning a school that has maybe over 30 different rooms! You got no idea until you try it yourself.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> Take from a 17 year old Custodian. It doesn't matter if it's "necessary" or not. It's impossible. The we are talking about one guy cleaning a school that has maybe over 30 different rooms! You got no idea until you try it yourself.


Oh wow should be more workers for sure but the building won't be in use for months.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow should be more workers for sure but the building won't be in use for months.


Currently they are saying the first of May. But who knows. The School doesn't like to pay for Custodians. They tell me that there is going to come in some more help. Those people are supposed to start cleaning the lockers. But it's been a week and still nobody has shown up to help.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> Currently they are saying the first of May. But who knows. The School doesn't like to pay for Custodians. They tell me that there is going to come in some more help. Those people are supposed to start cleaning the lockers. But it's been a week and still nobody has shown up to help.


I would be shocked if schools reopened before June.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> I would be shocked if schools reopened before June.


I'll probably work part way through May and then they will lay me off for the Summer. I think if they shut down too many things our Country is going to sink.


----------



## leaf in the wind

If I can't return to the office by next week, I'm officially going to have like... nothing to do for work (that I can do remotely). I wonder if they'd count watching educational webinars and studying regulatory updates as work activities. I am employed in a consultational department after all... 

Or they can lay me off, since I'm not even done my probation yet. Sigh. Tough times.


----------



## cmed

Finally got started on a new side project I've been contemplating. I've been bored with my work for a while now. It's refreshing to be excited to work on something again, even if there's a good chance it won't succeed. Have to at least try though. There's too much to gain.


----------



## burgerchuckie

No work, no pay. Huhu. I hope the government assistance pushes through to make up for it.


----------



## aqwsderf

I don't want to go to work tomorrow 😞


----------



## komorikun

Guess I don't need to shower tonight.


----------



## JH1983

I start my new job this evening. I stayed up all night Friday to start getting on my new schedule of waking up in the afternoon and staying up till morning. Hoping I like it and can get used to it because the salary and benefits are great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

i'm an essential worker, a government message was posted through a work email. I can't work as I have asthma, I need to use public transport (which is on a limited service and is not being washed with sanitary sprays like they are doing in new york) and I can't enforce social distancing while in my job,basically can't distance myself 2 meters from others in what I do. we also don't have preventative gear to wear to stop us from getting the virus. it's too risky so it looks like I am not gonna be able to help people.

I agree with what the government are saying, people who are breaking the rules and doing stuff like going to the pub are putting the rest of us at risk.


----------



## leaf in the wind

komorikun said:


> Guess I don't need to shower tonight.


This could not be more accurate :lol


----------



## Kevin001

I'll call later today or tomorrow to see about my work schedule.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder what gov’t funding programs I’ll qualify for...and if I’ll get my job back afterwards


----------



## Canadian Brotha

At least my vacation pay has come through & my ROE has been submitted


----------



## JH1983

First night at my new job went well. It's a pretty easy job for what it pays. So far I'm just not adapting to sleeping in the day though. I got home about 6:30am this morning and went to sleep a little after 7am and was awake and unable to go back to sleep by 11am. I'm feeling pretty rough and have to go back in a couple hours. I'm hoping in the coming weeks I'll start being able to stay asleep longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Velorrei

They have been helping me at work. But I wonder why they are doing it. Are they really just taking away my tasks and plan on getting rid of me? Are they testing me to see if I am worthy? Is someone unhappy with my work? 

Maybe I'm paranoid. But maybe I'm right.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll know tomorrow if I'm still working or not. If not I have to find something else. Yes I have an emergency fund but if I'm able to work I want to work somewhere until I can go back to main job. Maybe potentially land a part time job that I'll keep once everything blows over. Ultimately God is in control and I'm focusing on growing in Him .


----------



## leaf in the wind

Getting laid off and receiving unemployment benefits seem like a much more appealing option right now.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> Getting laid off and receiving unemployment benefits seem like a much more appealing option right now.


Sadly yes, financially speaking lol. I only make $1400-$1450 a month so that would be a huge increase. I have to contact my job tomorrow to see if they are still paying us or furloughing us.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Kevin001 said:


> Sadly yes, financially speaking lol. I only make $1400-$1450 a month so that would be a huge increase. I have to contact my job tomorrow to see if they are still paying us or furloughing us.


For me it's just the frustration of not being able to do my job properly. This department is so poorly equipped for remote work that I don't even have access to VPN, and now even processes that used to be a 10-second task take forever and have to be escalated to two different managers... supposedly due to increased security measures due to the now mostly-remote workforce.

Though I'm probably being tone-deaf since a lot of people are suffering from financial uncertainty right now.

I'm just frustrated, I want my life and society to be up and going again.


----------



## Kevin001

leaf in the wind said:


> For me it's just the frustration of not being able to do my job properly. This department is so poorly equipped for remote work that I don't even have access to VPN, and now even processes that used to be a 10-second task take forever and have to be escalated to two different managers... supposedly due to increased security measures due to the now mostly-remote workforce.
> 
> Though I'm probably being tone-deaf since a lot of people are suffering from financial uncertainty right now.
> 
> I'm just frustrated, I want my life and society to be up and going again.


Yeah most people just want their jobs back to normal, I know here Trump is trying to make that happen.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Monday I got the phone call, informing me that we are now on lock down. From my understanding, I'm being paid to stay home.


----------



## funnynihilist

"The coronavirus crisis in the United States is only just beginning. But it's not too early for some Americans to flout social distancing and isolation guidelines and return to work, according to some executives.

Dick Kovacevich, the former CEO and chairman of Wells Fargo,*told Bloomberg News*that healthy workers under the age of 55 should return to work in April if the outbreak is controlled, saying that "some may even die" with his plan.

"We'll gradually bring those people back and see what happens. Some of them will get sick, some may even die, I don't know," said Kovacevich, a current executive at Cisco and Cargill. "Do you want to suffer more economically or take some risk that you'll get flu-like symptoms and a flu-like experience? Do you want to take an economic risk or a health risk? You get to choose."

And here's where they test your loyalty to workism.


----------



## donistired

funnynihilist said:


> "The coronavirus crisis in the United States is only just beginning. But it's not too early for some Americans to flout social distancing and isolation guidelines and return to work, according to some executives.
> 
> Dick Kovacevich, the former CEO and chairman of Wells Fargo,*told Bloomberg News*that healthy workers under the age of 55 should return to work in April if the outbreak is controlled, saying that "some may even die" with his plan.
> 
> "We'll gradually bring those people back and see what happens. Some of them will get sick, some may even die, I don't know," said Kovacevich, a current executive at Cisco and Cargill. "Do you want to suffer more economically or take some risk that you'll get flu-like symptoms and a flu-like experience? Do you want to take an economic risk or a health risk? You get to choose."
> 
> And here's where they test your loyalty to workism.


Nice to see these companies and businesses value people's lives. "Some may even die"
Geez.


----------



## mt moyt

well its not that outrageous to want to keep the economy running. im sure millions of people would rather take their chances with the flu than lose their job, go bankrupt, shut down their small business, etc

https://www.google.com.sg/amp/s/amp...04/coronavirus-hong-kongs-homeless-mcrefugees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaf in the wind

mt moyt said:


> well its not that outrageous to want to keep the economy running. im sure millions of people would rather take their chances with the flu than lose their job, go bankrupt, shut down their small business, etc
> 
> https://www.google.com.sg/amp/s/amp...04/coronavirus-hong-kongs-homeless-mcrefugees
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it were just about me, I'd sign away my rights/priority to a ventilator in a heartbeat to get out of this quarantine. I would definitely take my chances with contracting covid, and I'm not even financially crunched. I just want out of the Crazyland that 2020 has become.

But it's also about potentially infecting others as well. So that sucks.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

It will be interesting to see what happens when I go back to my thrift store in a couple weeks from now. "remembers to wear latex gloves and maybe a face mask"


----------



## MCHB

Circumcised a conveyor section at work today because it was to tall to fit within shipping max height specs (engineering or drafting oversight) and not gonna lie I was looking forward to it all day today! 
A co-worker hooked up the crane to the "foreskin" and got it under tension and commented "I feel like an innocent bystander!"


I just smiled as he tossed the business end of the plasma cutter to me. 



...like this-->:grin2:


My layout was like 2" from the support legs and I cut the bottom first. The plasma maxes out at 85 amps but it easily blasted through the 1/2" AR as well as the 1/4" trough.


I then down hand cut both sides of the trough just below where it has a formed lip. After that I cut the formed lip on either side (I was always taught to cut the easiest to get at parts last that can be done at arms reach) and when that thing disconnected flawlessly when I cut the second lip free I..erm...may have yelled out "WOOOOOOOOO!" in an overly excited manner! :boogie


----------



## Kevin001

It might be a few weeks for the unemployment to be undated even if I get it, we'll see.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My EI application has gone through...looks pretty sweet for the first month if I’m reading it right, however I may need to apply for other programs after April


----------



## Perkins

I'm glad I quit my job when I did. Gonna be fun looking for work when I come back and explain the gap in my resume.


----------



## mezzoforte

Today I got spoken to for my performance lacking. :rain It's hard to do well when you literally have no motivation.


----------



## scarpia

mezzoforte said:


> Today I got spoken to for my performance lacking. :rain It's hard to do well when you literally have no motivation.


Have you ever been unemployed long term? My job may be on the line - because I'm a chemist not a microbiologist.


----------



## mezzoforte

scarpia said:


> Have you ever been unemployed long term? My job may be on the line - because I'm a chemist not a microbiologist.


Not yet. I think chemistry is cool. Hopefully we can keep our jobs.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Well they just cut our hours down at work until further notice and told us they can't promise that there won't be layoffs, because they don't know just how bad things are going to get. 

They originally told us that we're essential enough to where we won't be affected much, but that seems to be changing.

It's surreal sitting back and watching the entire economy just get dismantled.


----------



## millenniumman75

scarpia said:


> Have you ever been unemployed long term? My job may be on the line - because I'm a chemist not a microbiologist.


I have - was unemployed from August 1, 2002 to June 28, 2004. I have a degree in Computer Science and work with CAD software. I have been working ever since.

I could use some brushing up on some languages.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I get approved for unemployment by Sunday.


----------



## scarpia

mezzoforte said:


> Not yet. I think chemistry is cool. Hopefully we can keep our jobs.


You'd think testing people's water to make sure it's safe is essential. But it isn't. Restaurants are required to test their water too. How can they if the labs are closed? I use the thought of unemployment to motivate myself even if I work for a major a-hole. Got to keep health insurance too.



millenniumman75 said:


> I have - was unemployed from August 1, 2002 to June 28, 2004. I have a degree in Computer Science and work with CAD software. I have been working ever since.
> 
> I could use some brushing up on some languages.


I was out of work for 10 years and couldn't get shoulder surgery - had to live for 15 years with a 5th degree shoulder separation.


----------



## Kevin001

Even I get unemployment my state probably will never see the extra $600. Not sure what I'm going to do next month. I'll ride out this month.


----------



## Kevin001

Feels so weird not working this long. I'm definitely going to look for work next month, not sure if my job will need us back by then but either way I need solid income and unemployment can't be counted on with our old systems.


----------



## copper

Still getting adjusted working from home. Never did this before. It is messing up my routine which is screwing up my sleep patterns. I still have to go into the office on occasion because I can't do everything from here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The general mood at work is a weary and mistrustful one and a lot of my coworkers have started wearing masks. It's making the days more emotionally draining than usual.

I still don't understand why they keep the older and more vulnerable people on the job in close contact with others when I know they can afford to give them the time off. We can get things done with a skeleton crew of the right people.


----------



## komorikun

They let me into the office today. Hot dog!! Right now only a select few come to the office regularly. The rest of us got booted out.

Wasn't sure if they would let me in. Kind of weird. Like I know of 2 other girls (same role as me) they let come in for one day but this other girl the department head said no when she tried to make an appointment. Odd. Favoritism? 

I came in at 4:30pm. I figured most would be gone by 5pm so less risk for sharing germs. Just needed to print and file some paperwork (put away some crap I don't need anymore) for around a couple hours. I finally got a printer at home but I'd rather do the heavy-duty printing at work. Also brought home some other office supplies (printing paper, pens, clips, etc.) and paperwork I thought I needed. 

Apparently I was the only one in my department who complained to the owner of the company about printing and lack of office supplies. He sent out an email to almost everyone (individual email) asking how the work at home is going. Weird only me and one manager talked about the office supplies issue. So he offered to buy a cheapo printer to all the people in the same role as me and will pay for ink and paper. Not sure if he'll go for buying me a new desktop computer though. I could bring the one at work home but it's some crappy thin-client one and won't work with wifi. I did bring home one of my work monitors and my USB keyboard a couple weeks ago.

Office was kind of creepy with most everyone gone for the past couple weeks.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

God, people here are so weird. Idk how much more portland crazy I can take.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should’ve left my vacation pay instead of cashing it out


----------



## The Linux Guy

You know? Your a pain in my butt.


----------



## Kevin001

I got more on my last check than I thought, wow. Blessing.


----------



## copper

No one freakin listens to me at work. I get a call this morning wondering about this one consumer getting money. I told her that he gets money twice per week. They have his April's budget in their office and it is also been scanned into the EMR system. Instead of calling me she calls the Residential manager. She doesn't know anything about this due to this consumer lives in his own apartment not one of our homes that she deals with.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Apparently a couple of my coworkers are still getting odd shifts...had no clue


----------



## Crisigv

Despite the fact that I'm losing it, I really don't want to go back to work. I don't enjoy my job. I'm glad that I got to miss setting up the current promotion.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder when the casino will be back open hmm.


----------



## IcedOver

I wonder if anybody has advice about this situation. This might be a normal situation for some, but not for me. I've been at my job for 19 years and have been hourly that whole time, effectively considered part time even though in recent years I've been working full-time hours. Maybe five to eight years ago, I and a couple other hourly employees were brought into the company's health insurance fold and have been on it since, a good plan. I might have forgotten what I was told, but my impression was that we were just paying the health insurance amounts, not that we had to work a certain amount of hours even to receive the benefit.

Cut to recently when our governor f'ed our company with his closings and mandates over the virus. A good portion of our company was excised along with several salaried people. As such, work for me and others dried up. I've been working from home since 3/20 and haven't had much to do, so in those two weeks plus (we're paid biweekly), I only punched 14 hours. I was told yesterday that because I have to work 30 hours a week to receive the health insurance and other benefits, they bumped me up to 60 hours for those two weeks so I wouldn't lose those benefits. They did it as a favor to me and because they effectively consider me a full-time employee for value even though I'm hourly, and that I have to work at least 30 hours a week to continue receiving the benefits.

As I say, others are probably aware of this situation, but I wasn't, spending almost all of my working years at this one place and just going with the flow. The issue is that we are not going to have much work coming up because our company was severely affected. We have some new stuff this week, but I have to work 38 hours between today and next Monday and simply don't have that amount of work. Billable-to-client time is important at our place, and we won't be having it. I don't like the idea of working without work; I'd honestly rather not work at all if I'm not busy and deal with the lower pay. To those of you who might be more familiar with these situations, would it be a good idea just to get rid of my company health insurance and buy my own outside so that I'm not tied to this?


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the casino doesn't need us till June but we'll see.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if you can deny going back to your employer and still get unemployment? Probably first time ever anyone is thinking about that.


----------



## komorikun

IcedOver said:


> I wonder if anybody has advice about this situation. This might be a normal situation for some, but not for me. I've been at my job for 19 years and have been hourly that whole time, effectively considered part time even though in recent years I've been working full-time hours. Maybe five to eight years ago, I and a couple other hourly employees were brought into the company's health insurance fold and have been on it since, a good plan. I might have forgotten what I was told, but my impression was that we were just paying the health insurance amounts, not that we had to work a certain amount of hours even to receive the benefit.
> 
> Cut to recently when our governor f'ed our company with his closings and mandates over the virus. A good portion of our company was excised along with several salaried people. As such, work for me and others dried up. I've been working from home since 3/20 and haven't had much to do, so in those two weeks plus (we're paid biweekly), I only punched 14 hours. I was told yesterday that because I have to work 30 hours a week to receive the health insurance and other benefits, they bumped me up to 60 hours for those two weeks so I wouldn't lose those benefits. They did it as a favor to me and because they effectively consider me a full-time employee for value even though I'm hourly, and that I have to work at least 30 hours a week to continue receiving the benefits.
> 
> As I say, others are probably aware of this situation, but I wasn't, spending almost all of my working years at this one place and just going with the flow. The issue is that we are not going to have much work coming up because our company was severely affected. We have some new stuff this week, but I have to work 38 hours between today and next Monday and simply don't have that amount of work. Billable-to-client time is important at our place, and we won't be having it. I don't like the idea of working without work; I'd honestly rather not work at all if I'm not busy and deal with the lower pay. To those of you who might be more familiar with these situations, would it be a good idea just to get rid of my company health insurance and buy my own outside so that I'm not tied to this?


It really depends on how much your yearly salary is. Could be quite expensive to pay the premiums. Medicaid is free and there are almost no co-payments but to qualify for that you have to make less than about $16,000 a year (at least that's what I find from googling for PA).

If I were you, I would just "work" without working. Obviously that is what your company wants you to do, so I'd just go with the flow.


----------



## IcedOver

komorikun said:


> It really depends on how much your yearly salary is. Could be quite expensive to pay the premiums. Medicaid is free and there are almost no co-payments but to qualify for that you have to make less than about $16,000 a year (at least that's what I find from googling for PA).
> 
> If I were you, I would just "work" without working. Obviously that is what your company wants you to do, so I'd just go with the flow.


Thanks. I make more than that, so wouldn't qualify. I did some looking, and it appears you can't enroll in health insurance outside of November-December unless you have a qualifying reason such as losing your company insurance. That's ridiculous; you should be able to get insurance whenever you want. I'm not sure if me declining it or losing it because I don't work 30 hours would qualify, and as you say, the premiums are likely to be high since currently I split the cost with my company. I just really don't like working without work. It's not fair to a small company and seems like an odd way for anybody to do business. They've let people go in recent years because they had too many non-billable hours.

Looks like I should have tried even harder than I did a few months ago to get a new job. The job I wanted might have been deemed "essential", although of course no guarantee that they wouldn't have had to cut some employees.


----------



## cmed

Amazon drops their affiliate commissions from 10% to 3% for most products. Some products will be as low as 1% now. So they essentially used publishers as a way to build up their site by linking to their products, then once they became an unstoppable juggernaut they pulled the rug out from beneath them and will walk away with years worth of what will essentially be free advertising moving forward.

I hope those publishers go through their old content and remove all those links to Amazon.


----------



## DeliveryDude

I've been delivering for Amazon 1 year now. Good job, boring job. I usually get to the warehouse 30 minutes early and that's the only socializing I do with people outside my family. Nothing meaningful though. Just acquaintances.


----------



## aqwsderf

Some of the nurses here have such unwelcoming attitudes. Like why is this your chosen career 🤔

I get anxious when I have to approach them for help


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Lol, all the women at work are scared of me. They immediately look away and turn their backs to me when I'm around. 

I know I'm pretty repulsive, but at least try to hide your disgust, damn.


----------



## JH1983

DeliveryDude said:


> I've been delivering for Amazon 1 year now. Good job, boring job. I usually get to the warehouse 30 minutes early and that's the only socializing I do with people outside my family. Nothing meaningful though. Just acquaintances.


I just got on with a fairly large trucking company a month ago. I deliver automotive products to stores after hours. Like pallets of antifreeze or windshield wiper fluid and also random other loose products. Night shift, start at 7pm and takes about ten hours. Same stores every night. Mostly rural areas and back country highways, so very little traffic at night.

It's similar with very little socializing. I get there 30 minutes early to get my truck ready, might briefly say hello to other drivers and after that I don't talk to anyone else the rest of my shift. I like it though, not having to deal with a boss or coworkers. I go through a lot of audiobooks to pass the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> The general mood at work is a weary and mistrustful one and a lot of my coworkers have started wearing masks. It's making the days more emotionally draining than usual.
> 
> I still don't understand why they keep the older and more vulnerable people on the job in close contact with others when I know they can afford to give them the time off. We can get things done with a skeleton crew of the right people.


This is the time to use your anxiety to YOUR advantage. Clearly, they aren't handling the issues as well as you are. You know how to work through it!

I think your bosses are worried about being able to pay for those employees. They might want to make sure they don't lose anyone.


----------



## komorikun

I fixed my monitor problem!!! Finally I can get some work done efficiently. Microsoft Remote Desktop is so weird with a MacBook and I'm like the only one in my department with a Mac. So I can't ask my coworkers for help. Finally I can use 2 big monitors. And I got the printer to work too!


----------



## MCHB

It's bizarre having people look up to me. One of my mentors used to tell me "Don't let the metal win!" so I'm trying to instill that into the younger guys. They give up to easily! Start with the easiest thing and work from there!


----------



## MCHB

komorikun said:


> I fixed my monitor problem!!! Finally I can get some work done efficiently. Microsoft Remote Desktop is so weird with a MacBook and I'm like the only one in my department with a Mac. So I can't ask my coworkers for help. Finally I can use 2 big monitors. And I got the printer to work too!


WOOT! :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Currently at: 
10% giving 
10% utilities 
25% rent 
10% food 
30% debt  
5% insurance
10% transportation


----------



## DeliveryDude

Turned into the wrong lot yesterday and it was so tight that I had to partially go in the grass area to make a 3 point turn. Got stuck in the mud. Now I'm off the schedule until they do a review. I've been at this Amazon DSP for one year without any issues, so hopefully they don't fire me. 12 months and one mistake could flush all that goodwill down the drain.


----------



## DeliveryDude

JH1983 said:


> I just got on with a fairly large trucking company a month ago. I deliver automotive products to stores after hours. Like pallets of antifreeze or windshield wiper fluid and also random other loose products. Night shift, start at 7pm and takes about ten hours. Same stores every night. Mostly rural areas and back country highways, so very little traffic at night.
> 
> It's similar with very little socializing. I get there 30 minutes early to get my truck ready, might briefly say hello to other drivers and after that I don't talk to anyone else the rest of my shift. I like it though, not having to deal with a boss or coworkers. I go through a lot of audiobooks to pass the time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds good. How do you like driving semi trucks?


----------



## JH1983

DeliveryDude said:


> Sounds good. How do you like driving semi trucks?


Semi trucks can be a little nerve racking. The route I'm driving uses a straight truck though, a 2019 Freightliner with a 28' box and automatic transmission. It's really not bad to drive. Just have to be aware it's a large vehicle and take turns wide and be careful backing into places.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983

DeliveryDude said:


> Turned into the wrong lot yesterday and it was so tight that I had to partially go in the grass area to make a 3 point turn. Got stuck in the mud. Now I'm off the schedule until they do a review. I've been at this Amazon DSP for one year without any issues, so hopefully they don't fire me. 12 months and one mistake could flush all that goodwill down the drain.


That really sucks. I worry about stuff like that working for this big company now because we're just a number to places like these. Hope you get to keep your job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliveryDude

JH1983 said:


> Semi trucks can be a little nerve racking. The route I'm driving uses a straight truck though, a 2019 Freightliner with a 28' box and automatic transmission. It's really not bad to drive. Just have to be aware it's a large vehicle and take turns wide and be careful backing into places.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The biggest box truck I drove was an 18 foot automatic that didn't require a CDL. I know I'm limiting the number of driving jobs I qualify for, but I'm ok with less money and less stress. Lately I've run out of things to listen to in the van though.Sometimes it gets mentally draining when you have no one to talk to and there's nothing to stimulate your mind. What do you do for fun on your off days? I'm seriously considering joining a meetup group because my life is really boring and empty at the moment. This shutdown makes it even worse.


----------



## JH1983

DeliveryDude said:


> The biggest box truck I drove was an 18 foot automatic that didn't require a CDL. I know I'm limiting the number of driving jobs I qualify for, but I'm ok with less money and less stress. Lately I've run out of things to listen to in the van though.Sometimes it gets mentally draining when you have no one to talk to and there's nothing to stimulate your mind. What do you do for fun on your off days? I'm seriously considering joining a meetup group because my life is really boring and empty at the moment. This shutdown makes it even worse.


I'm going through audiobooks pretty fast. Just fiction so far, but eventually going to listen to some educational stuff as well. There's XM radio in the truck too.

Off days I'm still working out regularly. With the gyms being closed I had to buy a home gym setup. Besides that my girlfriend and I just watch a lot of TV and movies on the weekends. She works days, so we don't see each other much during the week. Friday and Saturday she stays up all night with me. Sunday she has to go to bed early and I use that night being up alone to do laundry and prep all my food for the week. Then just browse the internet and spend time with my two cats until bedtime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Getting the enhanced unemployment is such a blessing. Not sure for how much longer though.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess if your job calls you back and you don't go back then you also lose your unemployment? But when the job calls I will refuse to go back if we're not getting full time hrs/pay. Hoping to not have to return till June.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to keep my head up and have some cojones today.

I took yesterday off to feel sorry for myself, so hopefully I got it all out.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> I need to keep my head up and have some cojones today.
> 
> I took yesterday off to feel sorry for myself, so hopefully I got it all out.


 What happened?


----------



## IcedOver

Job anxiety is coming back. We've been working from home and for the first couple weeks, I didn't have much work which was actually enjoyable. However, currently I'm working with a manager who started late last year who is doing the work of two people who were let go because of the virus downturn/governor's closures. This new manager is kind of scattered but is capable because of years of experience although she has managed to rub all of us the wrong way at times even though essentially she isn't that bad. She's been looking at me sort of as her assistant in a way, and having me take on some more stuff I hadn't done before. 

I've had many, many tasks at this place in my 19 years. The last few years I've been on a downturn mentally and in terms of ability and comprehension. I'm not sure if it's age, OCD/depression, or what. In recent months when we were still in the office, the deluge of work has been a lot, and often I would just sit and wonder what I had to do for this study, what for that, and this while all under a time crunch. This new manager seems to think I'm some whiz, and at the moment I'm not feeling up to the task. Then with all the stress over the virus situation added to this, it's tough. Each time I miss or forget something, I take it hard. The suckiest thing is that it's so difficult to get a job currently that I'm stuck.


----------



## Kevin001

401k increased over night hmm, guess the allotment change.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to keep my head up and have some cojones today.
> 
> I took yesterday off to feel sorry for myself, so hopefully I got it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...

Uh stayed home and cleaned my garage because I was too crazy to go to work.

Today was fine


----------



## MCHB

Been biking to work for the past two weeks and the first few days were a lesson in PAIN but it's getting easier again. One of my co-workers (huge into body building) commented that I'm starting to look more lively again so I said to him "It's crazy how much of a difference it makes and it's a weird feeling coming into work an not feeling like $#!7 !"


...also I know how to wire MAC valves now! ^_^


----------



## Kevin001

Hope unemployment isn't messed up.


----------



## Slacker

My job has scaled down and I've only worked 2 days this week, last week was slightly better. 

What happens when you work somewhere that would rather see you make pennies to keep it barely open vs furloughing us so we can collect a half decent unemployment paycheck. 

what to do...


----------



## cmed

I'll be making my exit from freelancing within the next couple of months. It was exciting when I first started, but after 8 years the joy is gone and it just feels like any old job now. Selling time for money, meeting deadlines, taking orders from people who don't respect you. It's time to focus on doing the work I enjoy, even if it means taking a pay cut.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I had an especially mean attitude at work yesterday. I felt under attack by the guy who doesn't like me and who uses his position to go after me and I took it out on some other people who also have power over me and I feel like I might be screwed.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> I had an especially mean attitude at work yesterday. I felt under attack by the guy who doesn't like me and who uses his position to go after me and I took it out on some other people who also have power over me and I feel like I might be screwed.


Or you might be respected.
I found myself in a similar situation - only it's over email. 
I have always had problems with chat (not knowing emotion behind words).

I type my work emails in letter format and explained what I needed to get across, and made it sound good. They thanked me for explaining and realized they made an error.

You never know. We only see our side.


----------



## Kevin001

Might owe unemployment money hope not.


----------



## scarpia

Another Monday and still no call to come back to work. Maybe next week..


----------



## Fixxer

Be strong, stand in front of the enemy, let rats talk and laugh, but don't get involved with them. Do your job, not left over from other lazy asses.
Stand up because you'll be walked on by others constantly. Don't be afraid to stand up. Let them know you are not a pushover who's only there to do the dirty work, while bootlickers kiss the boss's ... 
-- just don't get in a physical altercation. lol


----------



## cmed

I just increased my rate so that I'll only be hired by 10% of the clients who typically hire me. This should free up a lot of time. 

Freelancing needs to be a side hustle for me. I'll take on the occasional client, but my days of being chained to this desk working on a mountain of client projects all day while the work I really want to do is just sitting there on the sidelines are over. Especially when that work is now making up the largest portion of my income.


----------



## Velorrei

I don't want it to be the weekend. Maybe I can reverse call in and cover someone else. My personal life is a wreck, and I don't know how/when it will improve. However, my performance at work is doing the opposite. I hope I can keep that part up.

But weekends... :cry


----------



## MCHB

Been bevelling HSS for the past two days for sorter bin walls but I don't mind because it's not often I get to do it with a 3000 dollar Metabo hand tool with 3 carbide cutting bits (20 bucks a carbide x 3) Long story short it's essentially a hand held milling machine with a facing bit powered in a tool the size of a 7" grinder. 
The thing just tears through metal and after an 8 hour shift with the pile of chips under where I was working a crafty person could have probably sculpted a metal-chip castle from all the chips! The Hss only get's bevelled on one end and each binwall has one 6x6 and three 6x8's. 
I think I bevelled around 50 1/2" wall HSS today which being 4 sided works out to about 200 bevels! Yesterday it took a bit to figure out how best to use the darn thing but suffice to say I figured it out. You can also adjust the bevel angle and cut depth on the thing and I was pondering why the screws that hold the carbide to the cutter have an allen key receptical on the tip...erm...I learned why! If the head of the probably expensive screw and cooked carbide disappears into space you can still easily remove the screw out-ways backward!
Suffice to say I've erm...named it George! ^_^


----------



## Kevin001

Would be nice to have one more month off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I kinda miss working part time


----------



## Velorrei

I don't want to go home. Please let me work more.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

My place of work has always been pretty bad but it is truly in dire straights right now and not necessarily because of the pandemic.

"Good" workers are continually lazy and forgo doing the most simple of tasks yet lament working conditions and gloat about how hard they supposedly work. I always find simple tasks not completed whenever I return from a day off. My department is one of the easiest in the company too yet that won't stop people from neglecting their work.

I was at least "cool" with some of my co-workers but even with them, they developed a clique where favoritism ran rampant and started affecting aspects of the business in legitimate ways. The ones in the clique will stand around and talk, not do work, walk off for minutes on end to chat, lament others for not working, alter their schedules merely because they want the same days off or don't like certain individuals. It has become a nuisance.

This is one of many reasons why I don't have any friends and usually never try to make friends at work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I hate how much the tension at work affects me mentally. A lot of people at work really don't like each other but it's a very corporate environment, so it's all very hush hush. 

Everyone resorts to passive aggressive backstabbing tactics to undermine each other and it's done to me as well. I can barely make it to Friday without being emotionally burned out. 

All I can think about on fridays is getting home and smoking the fattest of joints and stuffing my face with delivery food that I paid way too much for.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to keep pushing to learn more responsibilities at work. I need to move up and make more money as well as earning some more respect. I just wish I could turn the crazy off in my brain for at least a year. That's all I need.


----------



## Citrine79

My boss took it upon herself to help out my department since we were “behind”. In reality, we are more caught up now with less staff and resources while at home than we were while in the office (when we had our full set up, extra help and regular hours) She doesn’t ask questions or look into anything that might be an issue, she just does whatever leaving me and others to do the hard stuff and fix her errors. We don’t have as much coming in right now either so we aren’t as busy meaning it looks like I will have to stretch out the work I have because there really isn’t much else work I can do nor do I really care to take on other jobs. Luckily, I am WFH which makes “milking” stuff easier.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if I’ll be recalled as things open up, & if so if I’ll still qualify for the CERB while doing so


----------



## mt moyt

i never say bye to my colleagues, i wonder if they take it negatively. i just cant muster the voice level to say it, and its way too dumb to say it twice if they didnt hear the first time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllGlad

oddly, I feel like being wfh has made me more busy...


----------



## Crisigv

I don't want to go back to work tbh


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My coworkers are such pricks. They accuse me of making up everything. They don't even believe I have a girlfriend.

Today I was talking to a coworker about the song "rock the casbah" as it was playing on the radio and I told him it's a reference to a real place that was involved in the battle of Algiers and he said I was making that up too. Yes, I made up a real place and a documented historical event.

Whenever I try to open up more and talk at work, I get met with complete belligerent a s sholeary, so I just put my walls back up and then they start badmouthing me again for doing so.

I just don't fvcking get these people and I feel like they're gaslighting me.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> My coworkers are such pricks. They accuse me of making up everything. They don't even believe I have a girlfriend.
> 
> Today I was talking to a coworker about the song "rock the casbah" as it was playing on the radio and I told him it's a reference to a real place that was involved in the battle of Algiers and he said I was making that up too. Yes, I made up a real place and a documented historical event.
> 
> Whenever I try to open up more and talk at work, I get met with complete belligerent a s sholeary, so I just put my walls back up and then they start badmouthing me again for doing so.
> 
> I just don't fvcking get these people and I feel like they're gaslighting me.


They are jealous of your RelinquishHellness. Don't give up. The more you talk, the more it disarms them!

It is a reference to a real place, but it's Arab - loosely based on the 1979 Iranian Revolution that got the Grand Poobah into power today.

The song refers to an Arab king who has banned all Western music to the point where he is willing to bomb violators with fighter jets. Instead of not listening to it, the pilots turned Western music on in the cockpits! The "casbah" is the old central part of town that is involved. At the end of the song, the people are "rocking the casbah" - dancing in the casbah streets to the Western music.

I like the song, but never knew what it was about. :stu Interesting.

So - moral to the story......you rock their casbah!


----------



## Kevin001

It will be interesting to see how things go.


----------



## IcedOver

It's annoying when you ask someone two questions in an e-mail and they only reply to one. Then you have to follow up later to get an answer to the other question. My new(er) manager keeps doing this.


----------



## Crisigv

Our districts got realigned again. My DM lost her area. But they offered her the manager job for my store. So, not sure what's up with my manager (who's been on sick leave since October). Also, there goes my opportunity for promotion, but I am perfectly fine with less responsibility. Best part, she was my hiring manager and I love working with her, so the family is coming back together. Maybe work will be more enjoyable, however much longer I am there.


----------



## Citrine79

The lack of communication and direction from management continues. I thought with us all at home, they might get better, but it actually is worse. It sometimes takes several emails and explanations to get an answer. Smaller, insignificant things get attention while more pressing issues that require more time and energy go ignored. I used to point out things I came across in the work that I thought might need to be looked into...I don’t bother anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

Not going back to work till next month would help me out big time financially.


----------



## leaf in the wind

IcedOver said:


> It's annoying when you ask someone two questions in an e-mail and they only reply to one. Then you have to follow up later to get an answer to the other question. My new(er) manager keeps doing this.


I hate that too! A trick I use is to number my questions.

_Hi blah blah,

Hope all is well.

1. Could you please provide an update on xyz?
2. When will abc revised documents be ready?

-leaf _

If they ignore my questions when made so pointedly, they're probably hiding something or don't know. A supplier kept ignoring my requests for an ETA and it turned out they lost an entire container of stuff we needed to sell for an ad


----------



## IcedOver

I think this one guy at work just doesn't like me. While I'm sympathetic to that idea because I don't like myself, I can't figure out what's up with him because we've barely had any interaction. He's actually the son of the new(er) owner who came on a few years ago, and he works at the place with his brother who is very congenial. So he's a "higher up". Anytime I've greeted him, he doesn't even say anything or acknowledge it. I've talked project work with him in groups and his answers are always very bland and almost begrudging. I'm not sure if he has a personality condition like Asperger's or something else, but it's possible. 

A few months ago the other staff threw a baby shower for him, but nobody told me about it until the day of. I had too much to do, and that turned out good because they were upstairs for like three or four hours. So I didn't go upstairs to it, and he and his brother noticed that I wasn't following them up and said something between them that they guessed I was staying downstairs. At the moment I need this guy to help me out with something, and he's not answering my e-mail. So I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Citrine79

Trying to focus on work but having a rough go of it today. We all were not on the same page when we were in the office, and now at home it is even worse. I am unwilling to go the extra mile to solve problems partly because it is really my job but mostly it is because, it should be my manager doing this stuff. The issue that has begun to pop up recently never occured before so it is likely management or IT or both changed settings in the system and didn’t bother to tell us. It is happened before and it is frustrating because there is no need for these changes as they do not improve the workflow, they just make it more difficult.


----------



## IcedOver

In a little over a month's time it will have been 20 years since I started my current job. While some might look on such a feat with admiration, for me it's shameful because of what I could have used those twenty years for. The job has some good aspects and obviously it has fit with my schedule or I wouldn't be at it. However, I am just miserable at it. The "work/life balance" is dreadful with it because I have stuff that needs monitoring all day sometimes. That's why I worked at least six days a week when we were at the office. Six days in themselves is fine, but it's just the clinging aspect that follows me and a few others in the place that doesn't even allow me to do things I should be doing during the day. 

It just sucks that I didn't put in more effort to try to find another job when the situation was better. Currently I feel trapped. If I had been let go along with or in place of the three people who were let go in March (due to the governor's closures), it would have sucked to have no income but it would almost have been a relief. That relief of course would have turned into terror as things have just gotten worse on the economic/job front.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope they don't call me back before Friday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> It will be interesting to see how things go.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## blue2

Might have to go back to work next week, a few days, not that I particularly need or want too but, I'll have to do 2 health/safety courses if I go, 1 is exclusively for Covid-19.... Ugghh! ... . : /


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> My thoughts exactly


My work is suppose to open Monday but I've gotten no calls for returning yet. There are so much to prep for imagine. Your staff has to be trained before they reopen to the public I would think. But hey I'm not worried I'm making more money not working so ball is in their court.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kevin001 said:


> My work is suppose to open Monday but I've gotten no calls for returning yet. There are so much to prep for imagine. Your staff has to be trained before they reopen to the public I would think. But hey I'm not worried I'm making more money not working so ball is in their court.


I was asked to returns to 3-4 hour shifts a couple times a week, so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Lyssia

I think I may have made an unintentional sex(ish) joke at work today. I’m so anxious about it can’t even remember what I said - something like “looking forward to it in what way?” with ‘the voice’. I am so anxious in work conversations that I don’t think before I speak. I hope they didn’t take it the wrong way. I hope they’ve already forgotten.


----------



## IcedOver

I just had a call with one of the main managers at my company, a company that because of the governor's closures had to hack off a part of its operations, let go two salaried people and put another in early retirement, and let go a few hourly people. I've been at this place for almost 20 years and have been hourly the whole time, and it fits me. He said they're restructuring stuff and the manager I had been reporting to will no longer be with the company and they are going to hire someone to take her place. He offered me an assistant operations manager position for my department which would require some additional duties and responsibilities but would also be salaried at a pretty big increase from what I currently make. 

You might find this insane, but I really don't know if I want to do it. I've been wanting to quit this place and in fact have been looking for another job (the job I wanted might no longer exist due to the pandemic; not sure). I just don't know if I have anything else to give to this place. I don't have any enthusiasm and that's also affecting my work, so I don't want to feel like an imposter. I can do stuff that's presented to me to do, and I've taken on so many different tasks over the years, but becoming one of the "higher ups" has never been my ambition. True, I do supervise to an extent, but I only deal with clients on a tangential basis. Plus, our work inflow is spotty, so needing to have a certain amount of hours a week is not constantly doable.

The issue is that, if I decline, I'm wondering if I would be let go because he said they are looking to fill this position which would encompass, I assume, most of my current tasks. He didn't ask for an answer today, but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Kevin001

So my casino is reopening Wednesday but they haven't called me back yet. My mom is like don't call but I'm like idk.


----------



## Kevin001

Still no call hmm.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I had the most interesting write up yesterday. More interesting than the last one lol. 

This time, the big boss was in the meeting with me and she told me that she likes me as an employee, believes I'm very competent and told me that I have the chance to make a lot of money at this company. Starting a week from now, they want to put me through additional training and move me towards being promoted 😎

Only catch is I need to learn how to control myself. Especially since my write up was due to me cussing out a coworker haha.


----------



## Kevin001

Having a car would really open up job options.


----------



## copper

Got email from director stating that they are setting up a work group to make up a plan when everyone is called back into the office and face to face services commence with consumers. Well I share an office with another and social distancing will be impossible. I will have to go to another office which the only free one is the windowless one next to the office I am in now. That windowless office was the office I started to work in when I first started there 24 years ago. Also, the director said we must keep our doors close while working. I am going to go stir crazy. But probably will me layoffs next fiscal year starts which is October 1st. We are tax payer funded and the state is talking about massive cuts to everything. I survived two rounds of layoffs in my 24 years, but I don't think I will escape this time. I about got the ax the first time which was right after the dotcom crash. My supervisor agreed to take on the other two Behavior Psychologists cases that were laid off if they would keep me on.


----------



## Kevin001

Wednesday will be interesting. I might try to go part time at a previous job would be ok because I would make less but save big time on gas/transportation.


----------



## Kevin001

They better not have me in the heat.


----------



## komorikun

I don't see how they are going to bring us all back to the office. There's no way we could wear masks all day. Most of us are sipping on coffee, water, or energy drinks much of the day. Personally I can't handle wearing a mask more than an hour or so. I need air. And the kitchen is so small at work that most just eat lunch (and often breakfast) at their desks. Ms. Always Absent takes likes 2-3 hours to finish her lunch. Takes a bite, works a bit, takes a bite, works a bit. Goes on forever and she constantly has people coming to her for help. Often people get in the way since the kitchens (upstairs and downstairs) are so tiny and we have lots of employees.

Most people are in an open office. Only a select few have their own office. We don't even have proper cubicles. There are 16 of us in the room I am in. I'm in a kind of empty area so only one person is near me really but most of the others in my department are less than 6 feet from 2-3 other people. Plus people are constantly roaming around the big room we are in-going back and forth to the printer, bathroom, kitchen, etc. We have communal printers and scanners. People walking around pass by multiple desks. Only good thing is that the ceilings are extremely high since we are in the basement/warehouse of the building. 

In the department meeting we had today it sounded like our department head wanted us all back in the office sooner or later. I don't think she really trusts everyone. In the past (way before me) they had a couple people who worked from home turn into disasters. So after that she only allowed working from home with permission. Usually only one day a week. There were a couple past employees who had their 2nd kid and wanted to work from home all the time since daycare for 2 kids is so expensive. They were told no, so they both quit. But anyways it's not really up to the department head, it's more up to the owner of the company. I'm sure he's afraid of being sued.


----------



## komorikun

Meanwhile they are talking about changing the software we use in the next few months. OMG. That is such a huge change for everyone and meanwhile we aren't in the office. What a cluster***** it will be. Ugh. I really want to find a new job. I'm already overloaded with work, I don't need this. Not for such a crappy salary.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

First shift back is deliveries...about as much exposure as one can ask for...still, I’m not so worried, will be good to work again, just try to be safe


----------



## Kevin001

Wish I could still be collecting unemployment but couldn't risk refusing to not return to work and then lose the unemployment too. Have to play it safe, some money is better than none.


----------



## Citrine79

Not sure what to do at this point. I don’t have enough work to do and some days (like today!) I am stretching out about an hour to twos worth of work as long as I can. I was trying to wait until we return to the office to speak with my boss about it but not sure it can wait. We are only in phase one of reopening in my area right now and things are going very slow at that. My company has given no insight about returning or how things will go. (guessing they have no idea and aren’t planning anything...they don’t communicate or know how to plan well at all). My boss generally doesn’t respond well to email inquires but I may be forced to do that. If anyone knew how to run things there, this is all stuff we could have discussed prior to leaving the office.


----------



## Kevin001

Ugh I'm kicking myself, found out I could of still be collecting unemployment by not returning to work. It might be too late now still I started back already.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I can't believe how dumb the people are that I work with. Like the kind of dumb where I'm not even sure how they remember to breath.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> In a little over a month's time it will have been 20 years since I started my current job. While some might look on such a feat with admiration, for me it's shameful because of what I could have used those twenty years for. The job has some good aspects and obviously it has fit with my schedule or I wouldn't be at it. However, I am just miserable at it. The "work/life balance" is dreadful with it because I have stuff that needs monitoring all day sometimes. That's why I worked at least six days a week when we were at the office. Six days in themselves is fine, but it's just the clinging aspect that follows me and a few others in the place that doesn't even allow me to do things I should be doing during the day.
> 
> It just sucks that I didn't put in more effort to try to find another job when the situation was better. Currently I feel trapped. If I had been let go along with or in place of the three people who were let go in March (due to the governor's closures), it would have sucked to have no income but it would almost have been a relief. That relief of course would have turned into terror as things have just gotten worse on the economic/job front.


It's an interesting conundrum, but better than 38 million people are facing, though. We can't really say that things would be better off. I hit 16 years in August myself.


----------



## millenniumman75

RelinquishedHell said:


> I had the most interesting write up yesterday. More interesting than the last one lol.
> 
> This time, the big boss was in the meeting with me and she told me that she likes me as an employee, believes I'm very competent and told me that I have the chance to make a lot of money at this company. Starting a week from now, they want to put me through additional training and move me towards being promoted &#128526;
> 
> Only catch is *I need to learn how to control myself.* Especially since my write up was due to me cussing out a coworker haha.


USE THIS RECOMMENDATION!



RelinquishedHell said:


> *I can't believe how dumb the people are that I work with*. Like the kind of dumb where I'm not even sure how they remember to breath.


You can kill two birds with one stone.

I have a knack of doing this and it even makes my managers unnerved.

Kill 'em with kindness and make people feel empowered.

I send letter-format paragraph emails explaining things so that they have nothing to get at me about. They end up thanking me for the explanation.

In other words, tactfully and professionally shut their @$$3$ down. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

I made a mistake at work in scheduling someone for something. This went to a client. They were scheduled for 5:00 but for some reason I put them in for 1:00. I mixed up someone else who also wanted rescheduled. Damn it! Anytime I make a mistake like this I take it pretty hard.


----------



## IcedOver

millenniumman75 said:


> It's an interesting conundrum, but better than 38 million people are facing, though. We can't really say that things would be better off. I hit 16 years in August myself.


I felt the same way when another supervisor was let go in 2018 (for budget reasons). I would almost have preferred they let me go and keep him. Then this year three more were let go because of the governor's edicts affecting our business, yet I was kept. The manager who came in late last year and was kept over them has quit herself, just upped and left this week. They're looking for a replacement for her and semi-promoted me (and gave a significant raise) to a different title to be under this person they hire (I wish they'd hire back one of the people they let go).

You're right that it's nothing to complain about, but these moves don't make sense. They all think I do such great work but I know that my heart isn't in it, that I have no additional energy left to give to this place other than what I currently do. I'm sure I'm not the only one whose heart isn't in it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the most interesting write up yesterday. More interesting than the last one lol.
> 
> This time, the big boss was in the meeting with me and she told me that she likes me as an employee, believes I'm very competent and told me that I have the chance to make a lot of money at this company. Starting a week from now, they want to put me through additional training and move me towards being promoted &#128526;
> 
> Only catch is *I need to learn how to control myself.* Especially since my write up was due to me cussing out a coworker haha.
> 
> 
> 
> USE THIS RECOMMENDATION!
> 
> 
> 
> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't believe how dumb the people are that I work with*. Like the kind of dumb where I'm not even sure how they remember to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> I have a knack of doing this and it even makes my managers unnerved.
> 
> Kill 'em with kindness and make people feel empowered.
> 
> I send letter-format paragraph emails explaining things so that they have nothing to get at me about. They end up thanking me for the explanation.
> 
> In other words, tactfully and professionally shut their @$$3$ down.
Click to expand...

Yes, I understand how corporate communication works and what to do and I understand how to get into good standing. I just have a hard time staying cool when I know I'm getting f'd with. I'm a G at heart.

I'm starting training next week to move me into higher positions with more responsibilities, so I know I'm doing something right.

I actually think I'm just gonna start dressing like managment and going in clean cut everyday, as well as communicating the same way they do. Whatever it takes.


----------



## Kevin001

I need more income asap. One job isn't cutting it.


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> Not sure what to do at this point. I don't have enough work to do and some days (like today!) I am stretching out about an hour to twos worth of work as long as I can. I was trying to wait until we return to the office to speak with my boss about it but not sure it can wait. We are only in phase one of reopening in my area right now and things are going very slow at that. My company has given no insight about returning or how things will go. (guessing they have no idea and aren't planning anything...they don't communicate or know how to plan well at all). My boss generally doesn't respond well to email inquires but I may be forced to do that. If anyone knew how to run things there, this is all stuff we could have discussed prior to leaving the office.


Well problem solved for now I guess as my boss came to me and gave me an option. Not thrilled with it, but it is better than the other options would have been.

And our system is down yet again meaning I really have nothing to do! At least being at home, I don't have to pretend to shuffle papers around or "look busy". Not doing a thing until the system is back up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just last week, I was under the impression that I was going to be trained for a promotion. Now it looks like I'm being set up to get fired. Crazy how humans do dat. 

I should've expected this though. I'm a naive idiot for thinking things might work out in my life.


----------



## IcedOver

Does anybody work a salaried position, especially if you're at a company that is client dependent? I've always been hourly but recently they shifted me sideways into a salaried position - 40 hours a week. In pre-COVID times it was easy for me to get 40 hours working hourly. However, since the pandemic a lot of our business has disappeared. Filling 30 hours (60 hours per two-week paycheck) has been difficult for me but I've done it. Eighty hours is going to be very hard at the moment. Currently we're working from home, so it's not like people know when I'm not working. 

So I have a question for you. I'm sure each workplace is different, but how do you handle putting in your 40 hours? Do you get paid regardless of whether you work the 40 hours, or do you have a timesheet you fill out that determines your hours worked/paid?

I'm going to have to ask a manager what to do but thought I'd find out some info on my own. I really wasn't looking to be salaried, especially at this time when things are very lean.


----------



## Citrine79

These days are really starting to drag on and on. Stretching one or two hours worth of work into entire day is an almost daily occurence now. Worst part is...I know we are not getting everything we should be from our client but I have tried in the past, numerous times in fact, to explain this to my boss and her response is either “meh” or she will send a single email to our client and then never follow up on it. Just like yesterday, I explained and asked her nicely to set up an account with a website we need to access for the work. I would have done it myself but I don’t have all the necessary info and I told her this. Still haven’t gotten a response from her. I should push her on it but it is pointless. She doesn’t seem to think it is important so why should I?!!


----------



## komorikun

Oh man. I really wish I didn't have much work to do. That would be awesome. I'm always overloaded. Then our deadline is the end of the month and I'm always barely finishing in time. And they keep threatening to give us even more work. Don't get more money from doing more work and they only give crappy inflation raises so I push back and say I can't do it.


----------



## IcedOver

Citrine79 said:


> These days are really starting to drag on and on. Stretching one or two hours worth of work into entire day is an almost daily occurence now.


This is the issue I'm currently having (post above this). I have more than two hours' actual work, but I'm still stretching. Are you currently working in an office or from home?

If I don't have work, I'd rather not be at work and not get paid. A few years ago I had a temp office job in addition to my regular job. It was hourly but was 40 hours a week. All of the action occurred in the morning to early afternoon, and the rest of the time, at least for me, was trying to find something to do. I ventured to a co-worker if we could leave and they laughed at it, but they probably thought I meant leave and get paid. No, I'd rather leave and punch out.


----------



## Kevin001

Working 1-10 on Saturdays now hmm.


----------



## Citrine79

IcedOver said:


> This is the issue I'm currently having (post above this). I have more than two hours' actual work, but I'm still stretching. Are you currently working in an office or from home?
> 
> If I don't have work, I'd rather not be at work and not get paid. A few years ago I had a temp office job in addition to my regular job. It was hourly but was 40 hours a week. All of the action occurred in the morning to early afternoon, and the rest of the time, at least for me, was trying to find something to do. I ventured to a co-worker if we could leave and they laughed at it, but they probably thought I meant leave and get paid. No, I'd rather leave and punch out.


I am currently working from home so at least I can waste time and not have to pretend to look busy. Agree on not being at work and not getting paid...and today would be a perfect time for this as I don't even have a hours worth of work to do. I figured this would be the case so I managed to save some of yesterday's batch and I am prolonging that as long as possible and hoping I receive something, anything! from our client today.

My company's disorganization, lack of planning and extreme lack of communication doesn't help my problem either. My boss constantly tells us her "door is open" and to come to her about anything. I feel it is the opposite, at least in my case. The last few times I emailed her about something, she either blew it off completely or gave me a less than helpful response. I'm not going anywhere near this issue again until we return to the office. Not even sure I will bother then. Before the pandemic even began, I was unhappy and was beginning the process of looking elsewhere for work. Now I am more than unhappy and since the jobs were few and far between before this mess, now they will be even more scarce with many more people looking, especially in my state as we are a disaster right now.


----------



## IcedOver

Citrine79 said:


> I am currently working from home so at least I can waste time and not have to pretend to look busy. Agree on not being at work and not getting paid...and today would be a perfect time for this as I don't even have a hours worth of work to do. I figured this would be the case so I managed to save some of yesterday's batch and I am prolonging that as long as possible and hoping I receive something, anything! from our client today.
> 
> My company's disorganization, lack of planning and extreme lack of communication doesn't help my problem either. My boss constantly tells us her "door is open" and to come to her about anything. I feel it is the opposite, at least in my case. The last few times I emailed her about something, she either blew it off completely or gave me a less than helpful response. I'm not going anywhere near this issue again until we return to the office. Not even sure I will bother then. Before the pandemic even began, I was unhappy and was beginning the process of looking elsewhere for work. Now I am more than unhappy and since the jobs were few and far between before this mess, now they will be even more scarce with many more people looking, especially in my state as we are a disaster right now.


So how do they even know you're doing anything? Do you have to log in to a system to start work?

As I said above, I've never been salaried until last week. Something I've never understood is whether, when you're salaried, you're being paid this salary even if you don't necessarily work 40 physical hours, or if you have to be working and present all those 40 hours. What if you have nothing to do, or at least no billable things to do (just internal)? I'm almost afraid to ask for some clarification of this to anybody. This was such a stupid decision to ask, almost require, me to become salaried during this time when our work has been cut down.

I also was looking half-heartedly for another job before the pandemic, and now that feels like it would be virtually impossible.


----------



## rabidfoxes

IcedOver said:


> Does anybody work a salaried position, especially if you're at a company that is client dependent?
> 
> So I have a question for you. I'm sure each workplace is different, but how do you handle putting in your 40 hours? Do you get paid regardless of whether you work the 40 hours, or do you have a timesheet you fill out that determines your hours worked/paid?


In the past most of my jobs were salaried. You get paid a fixed amount (no timesheets), but you are expected to work the whole time. Having nothing to do is horrid and sometimes complaining can earn you some extra work, but it can also raise questions whether your position is 'essential' and your hours 'justified'. A lot of the time, complaining will just upset people and make you a 'nuisance'.

If you are used to working part-time, chances are, you're working in a very _compact_ way. Meaning, you work very honestly the entire time. Most people who work a 40-hour week in an office job don't do that.

A colleague once told me: "I've learned that if I go and make tea for the whole floor, it takes me 20 minutes. If I do it three times in a day, that's one hour gone". That pretty much sums it up. Every so often, you take a break to browse the internet, or go around the building and have a chat with your colleagues (maybe not if you've got SA). Do filing. Water the office plants. Find training material and read that, that can kill hours. Sign up for various webinars. Sometimes I'd shut myself in the bathroom, sit on the toilet lid sideways and have a nap (Broad City-style).

In my current job, I had some issues with me 'not working hard enough' because I was getting burnt out and bored. I could do my work in four hours, but not in eight hours. When I stopped trying and instead started working 50% of the time and secretly reading Wikipedia during the other 50%, my colleague became perfectly happy with my work.

If you're at home, it's even easier. Whatever you do, as long as you do a reasonable amount of work, no one will find out/care. Some people are natural time wasters and can burn through their day in bull**** meetings, drafting their 'day plans' and 'week plans' and talking about work rather than doing it. The rest of us have to improvise.


----------



## IcedOver

rabidfoxes said:


> In the past most of my jobs were salaried. You get paid a fixed amount (no timesheets), but you are expected to work the whole time. Having nothing to do is horrid and sometimes complaining can earn you some extra work, but it can also raise questions whether your position is 'essential' and your hours 'justified'. A lot of the time, complaining will just upset people and make you a 'nuisance'.


Thanks for your explanation. So even though you don't have a timesheet that determines your hours, do you have to fill out a timesheet to explain what you did for your time for the day (i.e., 3 hours administrative tasks, 5 hours work on X project)? At my place we have the latter, but I'm unclear on a few aspects.

So basically, you're being paid to be present for work. Is that about it?

Pre-COVID I had a lot of work and even being hourly I would often (not always) get at least 40 hours spread over six or seven days a week in the office (overtime is frowned on given the company's financial status so I would sometimes work for free of my own volition because the work needed done). If I didn't have work to do, I wouldn't come in as many hours; I was almost like a free ranger - nominally part time but considered full time.

After the pandemic hit and we started from home, those first two weeks I punched in totally honestly for the amount of work I did - 14 hours over two weeks. I thought that was prudent considering the financial situation and it was actually the amount of work I had. I was told that I had to work 60 hours over two weeks, or at least punch that, to keep my health insurance, something I didn't know (I thought they just took a flat rate out of your check). So we got more busy and I was able to do 60 hours even though I was stretching.

Then _inexplicably_ after this manager left, they asked me to become salaried, 40 hours a week. What he said a couple times was "We want to keep you." This while we have very little work for my department and while people at home whom I supervise are not making any money or very little (they have no hourly and no guaranteed money). I'm not sure if they thought I was wanting to leave (which I am, but they don't know that) because I worked those 14 hours and mentioned to the busybody manager who left that I was considering partial unemployment. I told the manager that I was happy where I was at, basically saying I'd be willing to do extra stuff even at the pay I was at. We reconvened a few days later and I accepted the slightly altered position because not to do so made me feel I might be out of a job as he said they had to fill it even though I was already in the position. _This just makes no sense! _


----------



## rabidfoxes

IcedOver said:


> Thanks for your explanation. So even though you don't have a timesheet that determines your hours, do you have to fill out a timesheet to explain what you did for your time for the day (i.e., 3 hours administrative tasks, 5 hours work on X project)? At my place we have the latter, but I'm unclear on a few aspects.
> 
> So basically, you're being paid to be present for work. Is that about it?
> 
> Pre-COVID I had a lot of work and even being hourly I would often (not always) get at least 40 hours spread over six or seven days a week in the office (overtime is frowned on given the company's financial status so I would sometimes work for free of my own volition because the work needed done). If I didn't have work to do, I wouldn't come in as many hours; I was almost like a free ranger - nominally part time but considered full time.
> 
> After the pandemic hit and we started from home, those first two weeks I punched in totally honestly for the amount of work I did - 14 hours over two weeks. I thought that was prudent considering the financial situation and it was actually the amount of work I had. I was told that I had to work 60 hours over two weeks, or at least punch that, to keep my health insurance, something I didn't know (I thought they just took a flat rate out of your check). So we got more busy and I was able to do 60 hours even though I was stretching.
> 
> Then _inexplicably_ after this manager left, they asked me to become salaried, 40 hours a week. What he said a couple times was "We want to keep you." This while we have very little work for my department and while people at home whom I supervise are not making any money or very little (they have no hourly and no guaranteed money). I'm not sure if they thought I was wanting to leave (which I am, but they don't know that) because I worked those 14 hours and mentioned to the busybody manager who left that I was considering partial unemployment. I told the manager that I was happy where I was at, basically saying I'd be willing to do extra stuff even at the pay I was at. We reconvened a few days later and I accepted the slightly altered position because not to do so made me feel I might be out of a job as he said they had to fill it even though I was already in the position. _This just makes no sense! _


I'm in the UK, so maybe things are a bit different here, but you don't have to account for your hours if you're in a salaried position. The assumption is that you're working for the number of hours you're contracted (e.g. 40h). That's it. Timesheets are only for variable hours staff.

What you describe (X hours spent on a project, X hours spent on filing) sounds very much like what you'd be filling in if you were a freelancer (if you had a contract and were not an employee, but merely a provider of services). I've never heard of anyone in a regular salaried position doing that. Instead, you'd be meeting with your manager every so often and talking about what you'd been doing, what needs doing, etc.

Are you sure you're an employee and not a freelancer/independent contractor? You'd see this on your contract. Also, employees get taxed at source (i.e. their employer processes it) and freelancers are responsible for filing their own taxes.

Why they might be keen to fill that position even if the previous system worked fine: it could be that they've dedicated a certain amount of money in their budget/management meeting towards a salaried position. Once adding a salaried position is their agreed strategy, they'll stick to it no matter what until next review. Does it make sense? No. But it's someone's _decision_ so they can't just go 'oh, what I proposed didn't make sense'.


----------



## Kevin001

Rough getting back into the grind of working.


----------



## IcedOver

rabidfoxes said:


> I'm in the UK, so maybe things are a bit different here, but you don't have to account for your hours if you're in a salaried position. The assumption is that you're working for the number of hours you're contracted (e.g. 40h). That's it. Timesheets are only for variable hours staff.
> 
> What you describe (X hours spent on a project, X hours spent on filing) sounds very much like what you'd be filling in if you were a freelancer (if you had a contract and were not an employee, but merely a provider of services). I've never heard of anyone in a regular salaried position doing that. Instead, you'd be meeting with your manager every so often and talking about what you'd been doing, what needs doing, etc.
> 
> Are you sure you're an employee and not a freelancer/independent contractor? You'd see this on your contract. Also, employees get taxed at source (i.e. their employer processes it) and freelancers are responsible for filing their own taxes.
> 
> Why they might be keen to fill that position even if the previous system worked fine: it could be that they've dedicated a certain amount of money in their budget/management meeting towards a salaried position. Once adding a salaried position is their agreed strategy, they'll stick to it no matter what until next review. Does it make sense? No. But it's someone's _decision_ so they can't just go 'oh, what I proposed didn't make sense'.


I'm definitely a regular employee. We are client dependent, so we fill out timesheets with the hours we've spent on a particular project, and then I guess it gets billed to a client. I've honestly never felt totally comfortable that I know the actual budget for each project, but that's the managers' fault for not communicating better. Then you also have non-billable work. In the past couple years people have been let go because the company was in worse financial shape and they had too many non-billable hours. That's why bringing me up to a salaried position when they know that in my department at least we have very little work doesn't make sense. I told the manager who first informed me of this that we have had very little going on in the past two plus months, and he said we will have more. We've had some but it's wrapping up and almost zilch is on the horizon. So I'm left wondering if I should fill out my timesheet with 40 hours which will be a ton of non-worked internal time or leave it as is. I had a meeting yesterday with him and should have asked that, but I don't have the kind of relationship with him that I can confide concerns. I need to get a better grasp on this, though.

You might be right that they have to have a certain amount of salaried people in the company for tax purposes or even to receive government money related to COVID-19. That's very possible, but I don't know how that all works. After the pandemic hit they let go three salaried people and then a fourth quit a couple weeks ago. Perhaps their decision to promote me sideways and hire a new salaried manager above me (which they're in the process of doing) was prompted by that.

What's weird is that when we're slammed with work like we were before the pandemic, I would complain that it's too much. If I didn't have to work a certain amount of hours, or say I am, in order to maintain insurance or because I've now become salaried, I'd be fine with almost a respite during this pandemic. At the moment I'm in a twilight zone of not knowing what to do, and it's frustrating. If I'm going to be paid, I want to be working. Maybe that's an odd view, but whatever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can’t win, trying to do what boss asked & ended up breaking six bottles of wine, not sure there’s any recovery from this this time


----------



## rabidfoxes

IcedOver said:


> You might be right that they have to have a certain amount of salaried people in the company for tax purposes or even to receive government money related to COVID-19. That's very possible, but I don't know how that all works. After the pandemic hit they let go three salaried people and then a fourth quit a couple weeks ago. Perhaps their decision to promote me sideways and hire a new salaried manager above me (which they're in the process of doing) was prompted by that.
> 
> What's weird is that when we're slammed with work like we were before the pandemic, I would complain that it's too much. If I didn't have to work a certain amount of hours, or say I am, in order to maintain insurance or because I've now become salaried, I'd be fine with almost a respite during this pandemic. At the moment I'm in a twilight zone of not knowing what to do, and it's frustrating. If I'm going to be paid, I want to be working. Maybe that's an odd view, but whatever.


Okay, I think I understand your situation better. If you have to report hours worked, it feels weird and wrong reporting hours you haven't worked. I don't know what's the right way forward here...I guess what I'd do is fill in the 40hrs, but then casually mention to my manager/any senior manager: 'I've got space capacity, so if there's any other work you want to throw at me, please do'. Sometimes taking initiative also helps. When I was short on work, I reorganised a lot of our administrative systems and then even repainted one of the offices : D

I think you've landed onto the 'why?' here. They probably want you to file for the 40hrs if that's what they use to bill the client. If the client gets to feel that the work can be done in half the time, your company won't be able to earn as much through overheads. Makes sense. My previous idea was not so much that they need a number of salaried positions, as that someone just made that decision in some management meeting and now doesn't want to backtrack on it so they don't look back (or the dept was given a certain budget for a salaried position and it's 'use-it-or-lose-it').



Canadian Brotha said:


> Can't win, trying to do what boss asked & ended up breaking six bottles of wine, not sure there's any recovery from this this time


That sucks. But that stuff happens, they should know there's no use crying over split milk (wine) :/


----------



## IcedOver

rabidfoxes said:


> Okay, I think I understand your situation better. If you have to report hours worked, it feels weird and wrong reporting hours you haven't worked. I don't know what's the right way forward here...I guess what I'd do is fill in the 40hrs, but then casually mention to my manager/any senior manager: 'I've got space capacity, so if there's any other work you want to throw at me, please do'. Sometimes taking initiative also helps. When I was short on work, I reorganised a lot of our administrative systems and then even repainted one of the offices


I'm not reporting clock hours worked, but am putting number of hours worked on whatever project. Actually, I still don't feel comfortable with the process of how we report hours and am afraid to, but need to ask somebody. I had a meeting with the manager who asked me to go salaried the other day and actually did ask if they have any other work from a department I've worked with before but nominally am not in. He said they might have some spillover stuff others can't handle, but he is someone who talks about stuff happening but doesn't seem necessarily to follow through sometimes.


----------



## Citrine79

IcedOver said:


> So how do they even know you're doing anything? Do you have to log in to a system to start work?
> 
> As I said above, I've never been salaried until last week. Something I've never understood is whether, when you're salaried, you're being paid this salary even if you don't necessarily work 40 physical hours, or if you have to be working and present all those 40 hours. What if you have nothing to do, or at least no billable things to do (just internal)? I'm almost afraid to ask for some clarification of this to anybody. This was such a stupid decision to ask, almost require, me to become salaried during this time when our work has been cut down.
> 
> I also was looking half-heartedly for another job before the pandemic, and now that feels like it would be virtually impossible.


I am hourly and we have a time clock installed on our laptops that we punch in and out of.

Going to see how things go when we eventually return to the office as things might get shuffled around. My state is way behind others and we remain in phase one (basically nothing) of re-opening. But phase two could begin as early as tomorrow and offices are in phase two. Not at full capacity though and I believe I'd be one of the last to return. Don't really have much faith in my company though as I have mentioned, they suck at communicating and plannjng ahead. Quitting withouy any other job prospects is probably a bad idea but it might be my best option, especially if they handle our return as poorly as I think they will.


----------



## copper

My Supervisor doesn’t want to go back to office. He said he was going to submit a proposal that we would come in two days to meet face to face with consumers doing that in the boardroom which is at the front of the building. Then the computer work can be done at home. I really doubt the Executive Director will go for this.


----------



## MCHB

Wonder how much longer we're going to be doing longer shifts for


----------



## MCHB

WOOT! 



We get a brief break from long arse shifts for at least a week! :3


----------



## Perkins

One of my former coworkers texted me earlier and basically told me that he liked me when we worked together. I'm still caught off guard because I didn't get that from him at all when we worked together and also...he's married with 8 kids and he's quite a bit older than me. Nice guy and all but I'm apprehensive about meeting because last time I met up with someone I used to know they tried getting me drunk and tried getting into my pants. So...yeah.


----------



## komorikun

I got to get a new office chair. I've been using my dining room table as my workspace but my dining chairs are not comfortable at all. They are made of plastic and I've been putting an old blanket on top it. Difficult to buy a chair without trying it out first. I think I'm going to get a blood clot in my legs since I like to sit weird much of the time, with one leg folded under me. Might have to get an armless one since the arms would interfere with that position. Medium-back or low-back.


----------



## mt moyt

every monday my voice fails me terribly, today it was a lot worse after working from home for one and a half months. still cant find a way to fix it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluorish

Perkins said:


> One of my former coworkers texted me earlier and basically told me that he liked me when we worked together. I'm still caught off guard because I didn't get that from him at all when we worked together and also...he's married with 8 kids and he's quite a bit older than me. Nice guy and all but I'm apprehensive about meeting because last time I met up with someone I used to know they tried getting me drunk and tried getting into my pants. So...yeah.


WOw his still married? And has 8 Kids.. U should just run the other direction from him.


----------



## Perkins

fluorish said:


> WOw his still married? And has 8 Kids.. U should just run the other direction from him.


Yeah. He has 8 kids and is currently married. I definitely don't feel comfortable now. I may just block him or ignore his texts now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This reiki practitioner at work has me paranoid. She keeps saying things about me that she shouldn't know. Very personal things.

She's been trying to read me since day one and I won't let her. 

I figured it was laughable bs, but I'm not so sure now.


----------



## Citrine79

Once again I am in the all too familiar position of not having enough work to do. The main client I am responsible for has not been consistent or timely in sending me the work. This is a long standing problem that was present even before we began working from home. One area in particular is really bad and I have told my boss about it many, many times but she always says she will follow up with them on it meaning she sends one e-mail (I know because she cc’s me on it) and then does nothing when they don’t respond. It is frustrating on many levels. Because this has been happening for at least a year with no resolution. And because if they actually sent what they are supposed to, I’d probably have enough to do when combined with my other tasks. The other person who works on the account is also not very on top of things or easy to deal with.

Today marks one week my area has been in “phase two” of the state’s reopening plan which includes offices. My boss still hasn’t said a word about it. Not. A. Word. My guess is that since they are terrible at planning ahead that they have no idea what they are going to do. But they could at least send a one or two line email to show they care and that they will get back to us when they have some info.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope my hours don't change again.


----------



## komorikun

Wonder if I should get one of these. Some of my coworkers had them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ If you're sitting on that chair you're going to need more than a cushion for the back problems you're going to have in the long run.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.amazon.com/Everlasting-...48943011&rps=1&s=office-products&sr=1-20&th=1

Hmmm. Lol at all the cat nuts posting pics of their cats in their review of the butt cushion.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I got 78hrs.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope rides for work go well meh. I'm barely surviving on my income.


----------



## IcedOver

Citrine79 said:


> Once again I am in the all too familiar position of not having enough work to do. The main client I am responsible for has not been consistent or timely in sending me the work. This is a long standing problem that was present even before we began working from home. One area in particular is really bad and I have told my boss about it many, many times but she always says she will follow up with them on it meaning she sends one e-mail (I know because she cc's me on it) and then does nothing when they don't respond. It is frustrating on many levels. Because this has been happening for at least a year with no resolution. And because if they actually sent what they are supposed to, I'd probably have enough to do when combined with my other tasks. The other person who works on the account is also not very on top of things or easy to deal with.
> 
> Today marks one week my area has been in "phase two" of the state's reopening plan which includes offices. My boss still hasn't said a word about it. Not. A. Word. My guess is that since they are terrible at planning ahead that they have no idea what they are going to do. But they could at least send a one or two line email to show they care and that they will get back to us when they have some info.


You said above that you're hourly and punch in on a time clock. Yet are you beholden to punch a certain amount of hours in order to receive benefits or because your position calls for that amount of hours? If you aren't, why can you not just do nothing - and not get paid for it?

I discussed above, but I'm also in a very uncertain and confusing phase at my job due to amount of work and hours. I still cannot get a handle on what hours I'm supposed to work per study. They allot hours for me but I'm never told of them and at the moment don't know where to find that. I have almost brought it up a couple times but definitely have to do so in my next meeting with my manager. I was working on something for several hours and then was told that they had allotted one hour for it. My impression is that I have needed to fill as many of the 40 hours per week (80 hours per check) with billable hours, so I might have gone over the budgeted time on some of these projects.


----------



## TryingMara

Having trouble dealing with not taking the chance I should’ve. A lot of it is pride. I’m not sure I’ll get the chance again anytime soon.


----------



## IcedOver

Today marks 20 years of working at my current job. Instead of a sense of pride that a normal person might feel, it's making me very depressed, especially since the current state of the job is quite negative and this is a very depressing time anyway. So many wasted years.


----------



## Citrine79

IcedOver said:


> You said above that you're hourly and punch in on a time clock. Yet are you beholden to punch a certain amount of hours in order to receive benefits or because your position calls for that amount of hours? If you aren't, why can you not just do nothing - and not get paid for it?
> 
> I discussed above, but I'm also in a very uncertain and confusing phase at my job due to amount of work and hours. I still cannot get a handle on what hours I'm supposed to work per study. They allot hours for me but I'm never told of them and at the moment don't know where to find that. I have almost brought it up a couple times but definitely have to do so in my next meeting with my manager. I was working on something for several hours and then was told that they had allotted one hour for it. My impression is that I have needed to fill as many of the 40 hours per week (80 hours per check) with billable hours, so I might have gone over the budgeted time on some of these projects.


I would be more than willing to take some half days (today would be a good one) and lose half day's pay but my company is stingy with benefits and time off requirements. A few weeks back, I lost power at my home due to a storm and wasn't able to work so I had to use a vacation day rather than just go without pay or make time up. They don't allow us to make up more than two hours and it has to be done in the same week even though we are paid bi-weekly. We are prone to snowstorms here and they aren't even flexible with that...we all got docked a day (or more for some people) after a bad storm a few years back because the policy wasn't clear and they didn't know what to do.

The main client I am responsible for hasn't been sending much work at all of late, they are very inconsistent. My boss claimed she was having a call with them to discuss this and asked me to explain to her what the issue was (I did, for like the 18th time...this has been going on for a year at least) but she never got back to me and I have seen no increase (a decrease is more like it) in the workflow. The amount I work I do have for today could have been done in a half hour so I will need to do something I try to avoid and actively dread....going to have to help my co-worker with the work from his client. It's not that I don't mind helping him...I have worked with him a long time and have no issue at all with him, it is the work, it is confusing and not something I feel comfortable doing.

I sense things are going to get worse. Things aren't working, money is down and we continue to be basically ignored by corporate and by my boss. Problems are popping up and they don't get fixed in a timely manner, which is why I have stopped pointing things out.

This morning, we received a survey from corporate about how they are "handling things". The first question asks what department you are from...mine isn't even listed as an option!! Which tells me exactly what they think of us. I would love to give them my real thoughts and I just may end up doing that. It isn't totally anonymous but I don't really care at this point. I am sick of being in the dark and being ignored. And not being listened to even though they claim my input and suggestions are "important to them".


----------



## Citrine79

The day isn’t even half over and my work is done. I don’t have the desire, patience or level of care needed to help out my co-worker today so I am just going to mindlessly click through some papers and hope that after lunch, I receive at least something from our client that I can stretch out for the rest of the day. Mondays should be a busy day for them, but they have sent nothing thus far. Really disheartened today (for several other reasons not work related also) and nothing I can really do until we return to the office because the few times I have tried to email my boss (about issues impacting our workflow), she isn’t helpful or just blows it off completely.


----------



## Crisigv

Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crisigv said:


> Back to work tomorrow.


Good luck!


----------



## Crisigv

Canadian Brotha said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!!


----------



## cmed

I quit freelancing at the beginning of the month. I'm still getting new inquiries though, and as I turn them down they keep asking if I know of someone else they can hire, which I don't. 

I feel bad leaving people hanging like that, but I shouldn't because it's not my responsibility. People come and go all the time. It's up to them as business owners to manage that.


----------



## Kevin001

Checking my paystub at 11 sharp, better be right!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm being discriminated against at work for my mental health issues and I'm being papered out. Idk what to do about it.


----------



## cafune

i havta ask for a raise but i don't know how to negotiate or broach the subject. how do men do it. i havta do it, tomorrow ;~;


----------



## komorikun

PTO today. Our PTO is use it or lose it. So I have to use it up 12 hour of PTO by my anniversary date, which is July 3rd. 

Also got last Friday off. The owner of the company told us the day before that we all get the day off for the Black Lives Matter thing.


----------



## blue2

cafune said:


> i havta ask for a raise but i don't know how to negotiate or broach the subject. how do men do it. i havta do it, tomorrow ;~;


Men usually wear a helmet with horns & carry an axe so it's easier that way : /


----------



## cafune

blue2 said:


> Men usually wear a helmet with horns & carry an axe so it's easier that way : /


oh well now that i'm in the know; it's obvious what i need to do \(╬ Ò ‸ Ó)/￣ (i couldn't find myself a helmet tho close enough, lol*)


----------



## MCHB

The wildlife that goes through the yard at work is amazing...I spent most of the week outside and two deer ran through the yard. We have a resident osprey nest and I looked up and the one dude was carrying a stick to add to said nest and when he landed totally let go to soon and it fell to the base of the old defunct power pole.
I was walking past the pole and the two adults were hanging out on a perch adjacent to their nest and they were staring at me. I commented "I see you!"
I think in bird speak they replied "We see you also!"
We also had a garter snake go through the yard! I haven't seen a garter snake in ages!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

They said from now on I buy what I break but Kevin never said anything today, no doubt Carol will next week


----------



## Kevin001

Been a long week.


----------



## Kevin001

Not being able to take time off isn't good for my mental health.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t want to work less but I may ask for one less shift so I can keep claiming CERB


----------



## Crisigv

First day opening back up. All Karens are welcome to stay home. Many thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to work extra hrs or something.


----------



## 8888

My boss hurt her back, I hope she will be okay.


----------



## mt moyt

the novelty of a new job is starting to wear off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> My boss hurt her back, I hope she will be okay.


What type of work are you doing now? I know you were doing ebay stuff awhile back I think.


----------



## Citrine79

Finally after 3 months, I had an phone conservation with my boss...and shocker! she had no info. I am not the least bit surprised as we have gotten virtually no updates since we have been at home. She has no idea when we will be returning and it sounds like the company has no plans or is actively working on it either. Reading between the lines, it sounds like they do not want to put the time or money into it. And my guess is that we will not return to the office until things are “normal” or when capacity can be at 100%. Which, in my state, will not be anytime soon. I can’t believe (well actually I can because it is their M.O.) that they literally have no plans whatsoever in place.

I made an error...it was due to my lack of care and concern for my work. I stopped asked questions because I don’t get a response or if I do, it is generally not helpful at all. So I just do what I think is right. Also, this particular item was unclear from the beginning and again, if my boss was a better communicator, I may have been able to figure it out better.

Got a decent amount of work to do for once yet I still lack the motivation to give it my all. I just don’t care. I haven’t for a long time.


----------



## cmed

Watching a competitor try to gobble up all of my keywords that I've abandoned because they hardly drive any traffic or sales.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my check next week will be about the same as last time maybe a few cent more. I'll take it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Somehow I thought I’ve been working 7 hour shifts when really I’ve been doing 6 hour shifts. The records are there but in my CERB applications I’ve been declaring 7 hour shifts by accident. They haven’t denied me so far but I’ll be sure to be accurate on the next submission


----------



## Kevin001

Rough night


----------



## Evo1114

First day working in my new office. I guess it will take some getting used to. So many cabinets and stuff in boxes to organize.


----------



## Fixxer

It's better to come in late than to never show up...


----------



## komorikun

I really got to find a new job. Work is going to get worse soon. Taking the bus to job interviews is going to be real fun with the corona going around, oh joy. And the economy is in the crapper. But I think the economy is only going to get worse. I heard that during the depression, people didn't all lose their jobs immediately after the stock-market crashed. It took a year or two. 

My company is trying to change software which is going to be a huge amount of work for my department head and Ms. Always Absent (aka #2 in charge). So Ms. Always Absent needs to dump off some of her clients. She has made hints about giving me some of her clients but nothing was really confirmed until I heard something last Thursday from another coworker. They are going to transition the 40 year old smoking grandma full-time to the same role as me and hire someone to do her role. I really don't want Ms. Always Absent's clients. She does the really difficult ones. Especially now that we are not in the office it's harder to get help. So the idea would be to take away my easy clients and give them to the smoking grandma and I would get hard ones in their place. Fabulous. Of course, no raise or anything- just more work. And on top of this I will have to deal with a new software and all the problems that will come with the transition. 

I really can't believe that they are making the smoking grandma full-time in this role. She is awful. She's lazy and she's not terribly bright. She's been doing 2 different jobs for the past year and a half. Only been doing 7 clients in this role (normal full-time is 25-35 clients) and 75% of her job is a more easy role. Our deadline is by the end of the month. For the past year or so she usually waits until the last week of the month to do those 7 assignments. Procrastinate.. Ever since we've been working from home she's been doing them all late, past the deadline. If she can't handle 7 clients, how is she going to handle 30? Ms. Always Absent is her friend, so she's gotten away with murder.


----------



## Kevin001

Lady tried to cash in a fraudulent coin star ticket.


----------



## MCHB

Not gonna lie I'm never gonna get used to spending time on an i-pad watching training videos on how to build or troubleshoot stuff! There is some cool stuff on there so I'm stoked to be a part of it but to work for a company that actually promotes learning? What is this magic?!


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Lady tried to cash in a fraudulent coin star ticket.


What's a coin star ticket?


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> What's a coin star ticket?


Ticket you get after cashing in all your coins.....they have them in some stores. We have one in the casino.


----------



## mt moyt

ive changed my mind about working from home, its amazing. ill be alternating weeks working from home in July as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Ticket you get after cashing in all your coins.....they have them in some stores. We have one in the casino.


Makes sense!

I'm not a casino guy but I did walk through one once! :grin2:


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Certainly need to figure something out. I should be "thankful" that I've kept a job throughout this whole pandemic so far but the job is really taking it's toll on me psychologically.

Co-Workers whom deliberately slack off and never get reprimanded for it; New hires whom already think that the company owes them the world so they call out frequently or find crafty ways to not show up; Managerial superiors whom are more interested in exerting an extensive power trip more than anything resembling proper management; tasks conveniently being left for me when I come back from a day off.

Maybe it's always been this way but right now is the worst I've seen in my 6 years of employment with this company. Nobody wants to work anymore. Just a general sense of laziness and entitlement seems to shroud a majority of folks in my workplace. Nothing productive really gets done.

I'm doing everything I can to effectively minimize my presence their currently. I'm asking for LESS hours with the hopes of preserving my sanity all the while looking for something else. I think this job would be quite valuable if I worked there minimally and pursued something else.


----------



## Frank.Dux

I kinda hope this covid thing spreads quickly so I can work from home all 2020.


----------



## Kevin001

We were packed almost 500 people.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> We were packed almost 500 people.


Are customers wearing masks while inside the casino?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Are customers wearing masks while inside the casino?


Majority do but its optional.


----------



## Frank.Dux

cmed said:


> Watching a competitor try to gobble up all of my keywords that I've abandoned because they hardly drive any traffic or sales.


Done right this can be an effective poison pill technique.


----------



## D'avjo

User47 said:


> Working 12 hour shifts with that ugly hospital lighting. I'd like a cappuccino


Brain Surgeon? Thought so.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’d rather not do deliveries in 2 weeks...


----------



## cmed

Frank.Dux said:


> Done right this can be an effective poison pill technique.


That would be some next level 4D chess!


----------



## Kevin001

Rides will be rough this week, still no car and not many drivers out there because of Covid.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm meeting my potential new team tomorrow. AGGHHH. JFC I'm wrought with anxiety.


----------



## MCHB

PITA to get dialed, but when they're dialed well...


----------



## shyguy07

Things went really well at work today. Basically almost everything work related I've been worrying about for the last few weeks was made a non issue today. Plus it was a really relaxing day, and I left early after work and got something from the drive thru at DQ. The first part of the week felt like forever because I was on vacation last week, but now it feels like I never left. LOL


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m not the only one who was shorted some hours & it’s amazing how hard it is to avoid gossip. I forgot to lock the back door one night & apparently my coworker mentioned it to security who mentioned it to another coworker but really the person who I worked with wanted to just tell me herself today


----------



## Kevin001

Work was rough. Looks like we got holiday pay for the 4th though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I didn’t throw it out so what happened to it?


----------



## MCHB

I don't always blare my music at work, but when I do...(our crew is very much the metal crew) we slay and those who slay together stay together! |,,|,  ,|,,|

erm...though I did have to get one of the younger guys to teach me how to connect my phone via bluetooth to the ridiculously loud speaker thing lol! Punk kids and wireless tech lol!


----------



## Kevin001

Someone at work tested positive, they quarantined 3 other workers who worked directly with them. Meh


----------



## leaf in the wind

Starting my new job next Tuesday. This is going to be the most interesting job I've ever had in many different ways. 

Different responsibilities, COMPLETELY different industry, different team size and culture (and ethnic makeup but we don't talk about that), and doing the onboarding process for the first time in my life during a pandemic. 

It is gonna be something worth remembering


----------



## blue2

God I hate work, but if I didn't have something to keep my mind occupied I'd likely go insane as nearly happened earlier this year, the side effect of making money is an added bonus, I fear I may only have delayed the inevitable though.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I have to give an old colleague a work reference... I'm nervous. I would 100% endorse her, but I'm not good on the phone and afraid I'll trip up and say something I shouldn't have (and ruin things for her). 

Has an analytical mind, learned a complex field from scratch, asks a lot of good questions and not afraid to speak up when something doesn't seem right, takes constructive criticism well, and a very friendly, collaborative person!


----------



## TryingMara

Thanks for making me feel crap. You’re so different than how you present yourself. The office will be even more toxic now. Great.


----------



## Hereyea

At peace. Remember you can only help how you feel, not the exterior world. 

Hugs


----------



## TryingMara

This situation has caused a great deal of stress. I’m trying to do all I can think of to help. I’m scared of what will happen and I’m nervous I’ll be held responsible.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093971377-post6253.html

Thank god. We are not changing software until March or April of 2021. Found out that Thursday, during our twice a month staff meeting. I know our current software is falling apart but changing software programs while the world is falling apart and we are all working from home is a bad bad bad idea. Disaster. The last time they changed software was like 10-15 years ago apparently.


----------



## TryingMara

Nervous about this meeting and the changes that are coming.


----------



## mt moyt

I didnt mean to but said something rude to a coworker today. And hes actually very nice. i just dont get how they think staying 1 hour late everyday is normal. He actually stays like 2 hours late everyday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Feel pressured at work to get a car. Anxiety up.


----------



## IcedOver

It's funny that the last few weeks I've been coming in the office more rather than working from home, but I'm the only one in the office. All the rest of our small work team is choosing to stay at home. So this past week when I've been very busy I was the only person in the place from around 9:00 a.m. to 9:30 or 10:30 p.m. A couple people came in for some quick things and then left. This is often how things would be in the evening before the virus because most of the group would leave and I would stay working in the evening.

I'm not sure why nobody is coming into the office, whether they're stuck in the routine of working at home or if they're allowing the fear to control them.


----------



## either/or

Have a meeting with the Bobs again next week....


----------



## leaf in the wind

The COO said something weird to me, and it would have bothered me a lot more if not for the fact that I already think he's just kind of a weird guy in general.


----------



## leaf in the wind

How is it possible to be stressed on my fifth day of work?


----------



## Kevin001

If I lose my job oh well, hope not though.


----------



## either/or

either/or said:


> Have a meeting with the Bobs again next week....


My meeting with the Bobs today wasn't so bad. I was nervous at first but only for the first 5 mins or so. The rest of the hour I was relatively calm and didn't make a total horse's *** out of myself, which is always a plus.


----------



## Wanderlust26

It's always the cool people who leave and the *******s who stay.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

I started a job at the start of June. At first the managing director was nice with me.

Now whenever he says anything to me, he is annoyed and I don't know why!

He doesn't show me how to do anything. He doesn't even know how to use the system comprehensively.

He's annoyed whenever I ask him anything. 

Now I'm anxious and miserable going into work. I would be able to handle this situation if it's not a repeat of how I was treated by my manager at my previous job.

The job is not a job I can stay long in anyway. I plan to stay for 6 months. But now I need to leave ASAP.


----------



## leaf in the wind

It's finally happened.

I forgot I wasn't wearing pants and got up during a Zoom call with colleagues.


----------



## either/or

leaf in the wind said:


> It's finally happened.
> 
> I forgot I wasn't wearing pants and got up during a Zoom call with colleagues.


ha, did someone clue you in?

Something similar happened to a girl in our office about a month ago. We were on Zoom call and she must have forgot her camera was on and she lifted up her T-Shirt to expose her stomach for some reason. No idea why. Just sat there for a minute with her stomach hanging out. Guess maybe she was shot. Someone must have said something to her because all of a sudden her camera went off.


----------



## AllGlad

mmm.... one of my manager freaked out a bit because we overlooked something... not really a big deal I think, but it's just another thing that needs to be tracked... grrr...
All I could of think of during the day is that I should start looking for a new job...


----------



## SilentLyric

hope im making the right decision with staying. the stressful days make you wonder. but having no money is stressful too.


----------



## AllGlad

ugh... 2nd day in a row that the tester is working past 5...


----------



## leaf in the wind

SilentLyric said:


> hope im making the right decision with staying. the stressful days make you wonder. but having no money is stressful too.


I feel a bit like that right now. I'm on my second week of a new job, and I haven't been stressed so early on before.

I DID come into the job knowing it would be like this (startup culture). But under noncovid circumstances I wouldn't have taken the job >.>


----------



## either/or

Can't believe northbound trading to Shanghai and Shenzhen went off without a hitch. First time that's ever happened. And without Hong Kong's assistance to boot. Even the spot deals were executed flawlessly. And all before I even logged in this morning. Couldn't ask for a smoother go-live.


----------



## Lyssia

Work makes me SO anxious! It’s my weekend, and I can’t stop checking my work email and chat to see if something has come through - I need to stop!


----------



## Wanderlust26

You don't deserve my hard work. All you've ever taught me is that nice, hard working people get taken advantage of and the *******s get to run the show.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This environment is really taking a toll on my mental health.

The only other coworker who feels the same way I do and whom I can relate to emotionally is transfering to Seattle soon, so there goes that potential friendship. He also seems to be becoming more broody as well as distant towards me. I'm pretty sure he doesn't like me overall anyway, so oh well.


----------



## SilentLyric

leaf in the wind said:


> I feel a bit like that right now. I'm on my second week of a new job, and I haven't been stressed so early on before.
> 
> I DID come into the job knowing it would be like this (startup culture). But under noncovid circumstances I wouldn't have taken the job >.>


well you just started, so I don't think it would be as big deal if you left. they care more if you've been with the company a long time.


----------



## Citrine79

Our business seems to have picked up and we now have more work coming in and I am now at the other end of the spectrum...overloaded with things to do. Problem is, I still, for the most part, lack the motivation and desire to get it done. My anxiety can be spiked by the smallest of things. Same goes for my work motivation. For most of today, I was engaged and semi productive. I came across something incorrect and emailed my boss and co-worker who handles that account. Neither of them replied back. While not completely necessary zi suppose, an acknowledgement would have been nice. I shouldn’t have bothered at all and maybe next time, I won’t. And honestly, it was my bosses fault. She should have reviewed it and realized it was wrong instead of just throwing it in the envelope with everything else. The lack of attention to detail is one of the many problems I have with this company.


----------



## JH1983

I'm starting a new route the week after next. Shifts will be 8-9 hours instead of 10-12 and the pay will be higher. Really looking forward to shorter work days. Still have to deal with the hour drive each way a little longer until I get moved hopefully before the end of August.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leaf in the wind

SilentLyric said:


> well you just started, so I don't think it would be as big deal if you left. they care more if you've been with the company a long time.


I was referring to my side, in agreement with your debate on tradeoff between stress and money.

And it's more about the _value_ someone brings than how long they've been there IMO. Some employees who are new become more impactful than oldtimers who may have grown complacent or aren't updated on best practices and skills.

... not referring to me though. Everything at work is about as clear as mud to me right now.

Edit: Just as an example, my last job had people who have worked at the company for 20 years and didn't know how to do Vlookups and pivot tables in Excel - so would take time to do it all manually.


----------



## IcedOver

Boy, when I make a mistake at work, I really take it hard. I have in the past become very depressed and anxious over it. It's because I realize how inherently lazy and procrastinating I am. Even though I get a lot done at work, sometimes I will put things off or will hope things are going well but not want to face the possibility that they're not. The latter is what happened recently. I should have realized sooner that someone I'm supervising might not be doing the right things for a project, but things were going well otherwise on the project and I didn't have time to take a minute look. I did today and found some stuff that isn't up to par. If I had looked earlier we could have addressed it. Anytime I make mistakes like this I want to quit.


----------



## TryingMara

Sorry for being a jerk.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Godammit I'm one of these antiquated people I speak of. I forgot AGAIN I was on video while on a call and was adjusting my clothes while my coworker was sharing his screen... he could still see everything I was doing!!

Good lord, what a first impression I'm giving. Virtual meetings does not agree with me. I am SO BAD with technology.


----------



## either/or

About a year ago my co-worker was training someone and sharing her screen with them. I messaged her to ask her how it was going and when she would be done. She reflexively typed something like "not good he's so dumb he doesn't understand anything" or something to that effect. We were only like a few desks away from each other so I asked her verbally "aren't you training right now can't he see your screen?" She was like "ah crap yah forgot he can see what I'm type". Good thing he was in a different office.


----------



## leaf in the wind

either/or said:


> About a year ago my co-worker was training someone and sharing her screen with them. I messaged her to ask her how it was going and when she would be done. She reflexively typed something like "not good he's so dumb he doesn't understand anything" or something to that effect. We were only like a few desks away from each other so I asked her verbally "aren't you training right now can't he see your screen?" She was like "ah crap yah forgot he can see what I'm type". Good thing he was in a different office.


OMG that's so bad. I never speak ill of coworkers and managers at work for this reason, unless I leave off names - It can get around when you don't expect it to.


----------



## SilentLyric

leaf in the wind said:


> I was referring to my side, in agreement with your debate on tradeoff between stress and money.
> 
> And it's more about the _value_ someone brings than how long they've been there IMO. Some employees who are new become more impactful than oldtimers who may have grown complacent or aren't updated on best practices and skills.
> 
> ... not referring to me though. Everything at work is about as clear as mud to me right now.
> 
> Edit: Just as an example, my last job had people who have worked at the company for 20 years and didn't know how to do Vlookups and pivot tables in Excel - so would take time to do it all manually.


gotcha.

what do you think about overtime then? worth the money?


----------



## leaf in the wind

SilentLyric said:


> gotcha.
> 
> what do you think about overtime then? worth the money?


I did overtime when I temped at warehouses, and the money definitely wasn't worth it, but the socialization was. I stayed to hang out longer with my coworkers - no joke. I was new to the city back then so I appreciated being somewhere with others... otherwise I was just on my own in my sad dinky apartment.

I've mostly been salaried since so there's no change in pay. However I'm one of those people who would work unpaid OT (without being asked to) to get work done or to meet objectives. It's not because I drink the company Koolaid, but for my own sanity... My coworkers did the same. Some assignments may take longer to think about, research, test - basically what I call the "exploration" stage - so I do spend extra time with it. In other circumstances, we just need to meet a hard deadline and the only way is by putting in a few more hours.

My last job was awesome because we never had to work OT to get things done! It was super corporate, rank-and-file, and almost no critical thinking or problem-solving required LOL. It was in a field I specialize in so it was such a breeze, plus I didn't think the people I worked with were that bright so it made me feel smarter.

Unfortunately they laid me off due to covid so I'm back to the need to think again at a new place, in a field I don't specialize in (i.e. take longer to research and learn stuff before I do something). And my colleagues are top notch cream of the crop, highly intelligent professionals who make me feel way out of my league.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not doing a damn thing at the shop tonight, have done my bit for this week


----------



## either/or

I went into the office today for the first time since March 23rd. Didn't stay all day, was only there for about an hour to access some system I can't get into remotely.

Was really weird, the entire floor (and it's a pretty big one) was totally empty. Just me by myself. It was like that movie 28 days later, seemed abandoned, the lights weren't even on or anything. And the company has posters up on the walls saying it's mandatory to wear masks at all times along with other safety info. I guess for the few people who do still come into the office once in a while. There was also hand sanitizer pretty much everywhere for people to use. Was so surreal.


----------



## Blue Dino

Many refrain from asking our manager questions for clarity because he always has a knack of getting annoyed if he has to repeat someone more than once. Despite it's not really much of an inconvenience to answer these questions. Just straight forward simple replies. But he is too impatient. As a result, I always run into coworkers giving me work that are messed up and done wrong due to having to second guess things. Which sets me back a lot and I often get the blame for it for this setback by the very same manager. If you are too impatient to just repeat giving directions as long as it's reasonable, you shouldn't be qualified to be a manager in the first place.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I can put in PTO soon. I need some days off for my mental.


----------



## SilentLyric

wow, im still here, lol. don't know how I do it!


----------



## leaf in the wind

Watching an NHL playoff game on my living room couch on my lunch break on an August Tuesday.


----------



## komorikun

Ms. Always Absent, aka #2 in charge, is being crabby. One of my clients is having some crisis and they really want to talk to someone from my department and not the manager. The people who represent my client has changed and they got some real jerks with axes to grind now. 

Usually everything goes through the manager. Of course, he happens to be on vacation this week. The managers are hired for their people skills. And they only have 5 to 10 clients, while we have 25-35 clients. Can't spend too much time on any one client. Usually the department head or #2 in charge will join when these sorts of meetings with clients happen. They don't happen often. I was telling her about this over Skype and she was like "better you than me". Then I said "I'm no teacher and I don't have people skills." Then she lies and says neither does she (she's very good with people). Then she said "your client." 

What a crab-***.


----------



## Citrine79

I have plenty to do and I am on a time crunch this week but I continue to struggle with motivation. Two of our third party vendors we use to get our work have decided to make unnecessary changes that make things more difficult to get. One in particular has been bad lately with info and made a pretty egregious error the other day that needs to be fixed and the only way now is to call. My boss should be the one doing it but looks like I will be forced to and I am anxious and uncomfortable with it. Don’t really have all the needed info plus they are not easy to talk to. I generally don’t ask questions or bring up issues anymore...I either figure it out myself or just let it go and let someone else discover it. Most are generally minor things anyway. This one is not and has to be dealt with. Going to try my best to get out of it.


----------



## TryingMara

Difficult to concentrate today.


----------



## JH1983

We're meeting our new manager tonight. Our old one died suddenly back in June and we've had a temp since. Hopefully he's cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leaf in the wind

This has been the most stressful first few weeks of any job I've had before. The last one was bad because I had a b.itchy coworker, but in this case, my coworkers are lovely. It's the work itself that has got me completely frazzled... I'm working through lunch most days and doing catchup in the evenings too. 

It would get better with experience and I don't have to spend so much time looking stuff up and thinking things over, but for now, AHHHHH


----------



## AllGlad

There was a view that was taking 1.5 minutes to load. This was something I made, and than I just comment one line in the code... boom... 5 secs :|


----------



## AllGlad

opps, spoke too soon... something else is wrong now...


----------



## leaf in the wind

I have a ton of work to get done but just can't focus any longer. I give up. I'll look at it again this weekend.


----------



## either/or

Why don't the US and UK teams ever talk to each other? Instead they both come to me and ask about the other. You all work for the same company, I'm in a completely different organization, why am I telling you who in the UK at your company you should be talking to? I mean you're both based in English speaking countries. There's no language barrier. You can talk to your counterparts over there. It's not even like they have heavy undecipherable Scottish accents or anything, they're all in London.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093921405-post6088.html

Went to the office again today. This time for only 10 minutes. Last time I went was in April for just a couple hours. I had to ask permission once again. They are now doing a thing where only 6 extra people per day can come into the office beside the regulars. Apparently they were already at the limit today but the office manager said I could come in after 5pm when only a couple people would still be there.

I needed to drop off this huge pile of my work papers that normally gets filed by the "librarian." 4 months work of work papers. Was taking up too much space in my closet. And I needed some more staples and reams of printing paper. I can order online and then ask them to reimburse me but it's just easier to go in since I'm a 7 minute walk from the office.

Now everyone is wearing a mask inside just about and they have weird partitions around certain desks of the regulars/skeleton crew. Skeleton crew mainly consist of the people who have to answer the phones and scan/email everything that comes in the mail to the rest of us. A few others too.

And I took home what little I had left behind at my desk. Work shoes, toothbrush, floss, toothpaste, and some Keurig coffee pods that I can't use at home. Just have a regular coffeemaker at home. Not sure what I'm going to do with all the liquid crystal light either. Few other odds and ends. I had already taken most everything home.


* *


----------



## Kevin001

I pray they don't mess up the schedule.


----------



## Kevin001

One of my coworkers might have Covid.


----------



## AllGlad

there was task that was suppose be done on friday, I emailed my coworker asking them if were gonna do it, no reply.
Normally wouldn't be a problem, but Im taking monday off so if they want to do on monday... im not gonna be happy.


I wonder if I should check my emails on monday and see...


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My coworkers are dumb af. They all believe I am the way that I am because of my zodiac sign. Crystal healing girl has them all convinced because she's attractive and persuasive. So I just go with it and mess with them.

I'm currently trying to make them think I can read their minds in order to make them paranoid. It's actually really funny.


----------



## either/or

komorikun said:


> Went to the office again today. This time for only 10 minutes. Last time I went was in April for just a couple hours. I had to ask permission once again. They are now doing a thing where only 6 extra people per day can come into the office beside the regulars. Apparently they were already at the limit today but the office manager said I could come in after 5pm when only a couple people would still be there.
> 
> I needed to drop off this huge pile of my work papers that normally gets filed by the "librarian." 4 months work of work papers. Was taking up too much space in my closet. And I needed some more staples and reams of printing paper. I can order online and then ask them to reimburse me but it's just easier to go in since I'm a 7 minute walk from the office.
> 
> Now everyone is wearing a mask inside just about and they have weird partitions around certain desks of the regulars/skeleton crew. Skeleton crew mainly consist of the people who have to answer the phones and scan/email everything that comes in the mail to the rest of us. A few others too.
> 
> And I took home what little I had left behind at my desk. Work shoes, toothbrush, floss, toothpaste, and some Keurig coffee pods that I can't use at home. Just have a regular coffeemaker at home. Not sure what I'm going to do with all the liquid crystal light either. Few other odds and ends. I had already taken most everything home.


I did something similar last week, was weird being in an abandoned office by myself. Had to get written permission from some VP of global security. I was there to do some work but also grabbed a bunch of my personal stuff from my desk, including my coffee pods and stevia packets, some stuff I had hanging on my cube walls, and my nerdy sweater for when the AC is on full blast. No idea when I will be back, the way things are going it will be months, so thought it would be good to take all my stuff home with me. Hadn't been there since March. I also live like 10 mins from my office, which is very convenient when I'm actually going into the office, you know when there isn't a global pandemic or an alien invasion or anything like that currently going on.


----------



## MCHB

Sunrise at work Saturday morning!


----------



## Kevin001

As soon as I'm ok driving, I'm in total work mode. Work as much as possible.


----------



## leaf in the wind

leaf in the wind said:


> I have a ton of work to get done but just can't focus any longer. I give up. I'll look at it again this weekend.


I always say this and never do it.


----------



## komorikun

It's so nice to not have to hear my coworkers clip their nails at their desks. So disgusting. Also nice to not have to smell the lady behind me, the 40 year old grandma, when she would come back from her 10th ciggie break for the day. She didn't stink too much in summer but once it started getting chilly, she started hotboxing it in her pink car. I needed a gas mask just for that. Nice not to have to hear that one lady clomp clomp in her high heels all the way across the huge room 20 times a day to pick up her print job.


----------



## either/or

leaf in the wind said:


> I always say this and never do it.


You got the right attitude. Life is too short. Work can wait. No one thinks that they didn't work enough on their deathbed. I used to get suckered into coming in and working on projects on the weekend all the time. Then realized everyone else benefited except for me. Now I just let it all _slide_. That's my new motto. If you can't abide, let it slide.


----------



## JH1983

I'm broke down in the middle of nowhere and waiting for a tow and substitute truck to get here. Then have to transfer all my cargo to the substitute truck and then deliver it all. Going to be a long night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

JH1983 said:


> I'm broke down in the middle of nowhere and waiting for a tow and substitute truck to get here. Then have to transfer all my cargo to the substitute truck and then deliver it all. Going to be a long night.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


SO - where in America are you?
SA will be playing in the highway tonight!


----------



## JH1983

millenniumman75 said:


> SO - where in America are you?
> SA will be playing in the highway tonight!


I'm in rural Indiana at the moment on a state highway surrounded by cornfields. There's a police officer waiting here with me. I doubt they have much else to do around here anyway. Tow truck is like ten minutes away supposedly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leaf in the wind

The land of a thousand spreadsheets.

Anyone work while drunk before? I've done it. I went back the next morning to hastily undo the damage.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I thought it was novel and cool to hear from colleagues/boss at weird hours of the day, but the novelty is wearing off quickly.

Even if it's not asking me to do something and just casual chatter, I feel extra on guard when I see who messaged.


----------



## SilentLyric

tired of the stress and toxicity.


----------



## MCHB

8th day in a row tomorrow... Money's thicker on the weekends and Sunday is double time! ^_^


----------



## IcedOver

So I'm back in a state of feeling like I might have f'ed up something at work. I'm totally not sure and have an e-mail out to our client that likely won't be answered until Monday when we need an answer immediately.


----------



## leaf in the wind

IcedOver said:


> So I'm back in a state of feeling like I might have f'ed up something at work. I'm totally not sure and have an e-mail out to our client that likely won't be answered until Monday when we need an answer immediately.


Sh.it happens. Unless it's life or death, don't waste emotional bandwidth worrying.


----------



## IcedOver

leaf in the wind said:


> Sh.it happens. Unless it's life or death, don't waste emotional bandwidth worrying.


Can't help it. When I make a mistake at work I get very depressed. It's not totally my fault because the explanation given to us was kind of nebulous and unclear, or it might just be me not understanding something. Regardless, I should have clarified totally before today, should have clarified on Wednesday.

If this comes down that I was in fact wrong and we have to redo work and look bad, I'm thinking of quitting after 20 years. A recent hire at our place quit from a phone survey job. She didn't like it but I think I could easily get hired at it even though it would probably mean a substantial dropdown in pay and no latitude. I'm starting to feel like Lester in _American Beauty_, going into the fast food joint and looking for a job, saying he wants the least amount of responsibility possible.


----------



## leaf in the wind

IcedOver said:


> Can't help it. When I make a mistake at work I get very depressed. It's not totally my fault because the explanation given to us was kind of nebulous and unclear, or it might just be me not understanding something. Regardless, I should have clarified totally before today, should have clarified on Wednesday.
> 
> If this comes down that I was in fact wrong and we have to redo work and look bad, I'm thinking of quitting after 20 years. A recent hire at our place quit from a phone survey job. She didn't like it but I think I could easily get hired at it even though it would probably mean a substantial dropdown in pay and no latitude. I'm starting to feel like Lester in _American Beauty_, going into the fast food joint and looking for a job, saying he wants the least amount of responsibility possible.


Redoing work happens occasionally... it's just part of the cost of business. Some companies sink money for months on projects only to eventually scrap them (I've personally experienced that).

FYI working in fast food and customer service is demoralizing and stressful. There's a reason the jobs have such high turnover.


----------



## IcedOver

leaf in the wind said:


> Redoing work happens occasionally... it's just part of the cost of business. Some companies sink money for months on projects only to eventually scrap them (I've personally experienced that).
> 
> FYI working in fast food and customer service is demoralizing and stressful. There's a reason the jobs have such high turnover.


It's a bit more than redoing; it's a study we said we could do for next week and I might have messed it up.

Yeah, I know what you mean about those jobs, but I'm extremely stressed currently and have too much to pay attention to. Even if it sucks, a job where I have less to pay attention to or less responsibility might be better.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to bring up income asap.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Working for this employer has made me realize what a pain the Canadian market is compared to others. You have language laws for bilingual labeling, the market size itself is small, and consumers are sparse and geographically far-flung - it makes shipping and targeted marketing expensive not very economical. 

It's no wonder we have so much less cool stuff available to consumers compared to other countries.

I came in wanting to focus on the Canadian side of things, and 4 weeks later I think: "Is this sh.it even worth it? Canada is small potatoes in this industry."


----------



## kesker

Rabidity sucks. Hmmm, wrong thread......A well.......Onward...


----------



## leaf in the wind

Well, finally a weekend where I put in an extra hour to do fun activities like invoice and reconcile bank statements.

I'm feeling discouraged. I don't have much aptitude for this and it's taking me a long time to figure things out... being a novice in a new field again is no fun.


----------



## introvert33

IcedOver said:


> Can't help it. When I make a mistake at work I get very depressed. It's not totally my fault because the explanation given to us was kind of nebulous and unclear, or it might just be me not understanding something. Regardless, I should have clarified totally before today, should have clarified on Wednesday.
> 
> If this comes down that I was in fact wrong and we have to redo work and look bad, I'm thinking of quitting after 20 years. A recent hire at our place quit from a phone survey job. She didn't like it but I think I could easily get hired at it even though it would probably mean a substantial dropdown in pay and no latitude. I'm starting to feel like Lester in _American Beauty_, going into the fast food joint and looking for a job, saying he wants the least amount of responsibility possible.


What kind of work do you do? Did you get it figured out today?


----------



## kesker

leaf in the wind said:


> The land of a thousand spreadsheets.
> 
> Anyone work while drunk before? I've done it. I went back the next morning to hastily undo the damage.


Lol, working at home has its advantages? In answer to your question, many times, but not recently. Twas a daily thing for a while with two of my cohorts. I had a perm then and they called me Frampton, haha. In some ways, those were good days.


----------



## leaf in the wind

kesker said:


> Lol, working at home has its advantages? In answer to your question, many times, but not recently. Twas a daily thing for a while with two of my cohorts. I had a perm then and they called me Frampton, haha. In some ways, those were good days.


I can only get away with it if I'm working during offhours. If anyone talks to me, or godforbid video calls me, they'd tell in a heartbeat.


----------



## either/or

I hate how my job is either completely frantic or so slow I can't find anything to work on. Usually the former but then some days are so slow I just sit there praying for an email so I can do something.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm not a finance person.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I haven't even been here a month yet and I already feel like I need a vacation.


----------



## IcedOver

introvert33 said:


> What kind of work do you do? Did you get it figured out today?


It's an office job, supervisor. It turned out okay, I guess, but we still have to wait and find out.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I think if I had work experience much earlier, like starting at 18, I would be able to deal with typical workplace BS much better right now because you get used to it. Sometimes it feels too much to bear and then I'll start thinking it's time for a new job, but then remember that there will always be BS at any workplace.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Wanderlust26 said:


> I think if I had work experience much earlier, like starting at 18, I would be able to deal with typical workplace BS much better right now because you get used to it. Sometimes it feels too much to bear and then I'll start thinking it's time for a new job, but then remember that there will always be BS at any workplace.


I started working when I was 15 and I'm now 28. The bulls.hit doesn't stop and I never got used to it, and never felt like I belonged anywhere. I've had like 9 jobs in the past 6 years alone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve been avoiding teaching guitar under the table because of the pandemic, however CERB is either finished or only one payment left & with my bro almost 3 months behind in his share of the bills plus my average paycheck it’s gonna be tight...may be worth the risk to begin again soon or possibly consider new work


----------



## Wanderlust26

leaf in the wind said:


> I started working when I was 15 and I'm now 28. The bulls.hit doesn't stop and I never got used to it, and never felt like I belonged anywhere. I've had like 9 jobs in the past 6 years alone.


Hmm, I guess I shouldn't feel so bad then. Haha.....


----------



## komorikun

I swear to god, the worst clients are the ones that are dimwitted but do know how to whine incessantly. I can sort of deal with the smart, demanding ones but these ones that just don't get it but think they get it are infernal. Dumb, confused, and upset. Bad combination.


----------



## Citrine79

My department consists of myself and one other person. We deal with $$$ so we get questions from the other departments.The questions usually go to my co-worker first because she is older and has been there longer and knows the system better. But lately, she is pawning them off on me and she isn’t doing the legwork. The last few things I have had to deal with (including today’s issue), she literally did the least amount possible when looking for the answer. Annoyed today because I had a chance to catch up on some things I haven’t been able to get to and was actually semi productive for once until I had to stop and waste time with this issue. I only half knew the solution to this and the person asking the question isn’t easy to deal with and she was uh, rather unpleasant with her tone in the follow up email. I honestly don’t know what the next step is and told her to follow up with management. I mean, that is where she should have gone in the first place. Perhaps she did and they didn’t bother responding, that happens to me often. Now my productivity is shot and I am cranky as this is just another example of my company being poorly run and the lack of communication that exists.


----------



## leaf in the wind

A carrier wanted to raise our usual price by 12% today. I get that rates change depending on timing and volumes when it comes to trucking... but I just asked if we could have our old rate back. (Ace negotiating :lol).


----------



## MCHB

Oh god...my foreman left me and I quote, "Sort of" in charge of the guys working in the east bay as there aren't any foreman's working in the fab shop this weekend and I commented "Oh god!" He gave me the DL of what he wants done and there are only gonna be 5 of us in the bay on Saturday and I'm assuming 4 of us on Sunday so technically I should be able to handle things! ^_^


----------



## leaf in the wind

Texting should become more commonplace in the professional world. I'm texting a bit with one supplier and it makes things remarkably more expedient.


----------



## MCHB

Welp...did better than I thought I'd do today as a "sort of" foreman lol! Learned some stuff I could do better (checking stuff built by newer guys before it gets welded mainly but that's my fault) in the process but it was nothing that couldn't be overcome! 


Given how today went tomorrow should *technically* be about the same.


----------



## MCHB

leaf in the wind said:


> Texting should become more commonplace in the professional world. I'm texting a bit with one supplier and it makes things remarkably more expedient.


Work has a training system that a bunch of us on each crew have access to with instructional video's that we access using an i-pad. When they first introduced it I thought to myself, "You want me to do what?" I remember when they first brought the system in that it just felt wrong! It feels less wrong now though because it's work related so...


----------



## leaf in the wind

MCHB said:


> Work has a training system that a bunch of us on each crew have access to with instructional video's that we access using an i-pad. When they first introduced it I thought to myself, "You want me to do what?" I remember when they first brought the system in that it just felt wrong! It feels less wrong now though because it's work related so...


With the onset of covid, stuff like WFH, texting documents instead of emailing, and other nontraditional practices are becoming increasingly normal.

It seems unprofessional because it's something you might do as a kid or with friends and at school, but it's definitely more efficient.


----------



## MCHB

leaf in the wind said:


> With the onset of covid, stuff like WFH, texting documents instead of emailing, and other nontraditional practices are becoming increasingly normal.
> 
> It seems unprofessional because it's something you might do as a kid or with friends and at school, but it's definitely more efficient.


True that!


----------



## MCHB

Today was easier and we slayed! ^_^


----------



## blue2




----------



## rabidfoxes

Amen :lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

I hate the beginnings of jobs where everything feels like a fog and you have no idea WTF is going on.


----------



## mt moyt

i think ill stay here 2 years if i can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver

I don't know what my co-workers' reasons are for still working at home instead of the office. I'm not sure if we have to get clearance to work together in the office or if they're accustomed to working from home for the past five months or if they all have some fear of magically getting the virus just because you're working around other people. I've been coming into the office most days for the past two months or more, all by myself. I like it and it's the only way I've worked since I've been salaried (not hourly), which happened during this sh!tstorm. It would feel odd to be working around people again so to be honest I'm kind of glad I'm in the office alone. I want to get the hell out of this job so perhaps if they were to come back that would give me the impetus to leave.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I am hanging in there.

Also 40 minutes late. But it's a party, not a work meeting right...? No...?


----------



## Euripides

Work: will I get some?

4 days left.


----------



## either/or

The team in India is killing me. K-i-l-l-i-n-g me! They call me at 3 AM, no answer, leave a VM. Then they call me at 4 AM, no answer, leave another VM. Then they call me at 5 AM, no answer and this time leave an angry VM asking me why I won't call them back. It's because I'm in bed asleep you ****ing twits! I'm on the opposite side of the god damned Earth! Haven't you ever heard of time zones??? And stop asking me to "do the needful." I hate being asked if I'll please do the god damn needful.


----------



## Wanderlust26

leaf in the wind said:


> I hate the beginnings of jobs where everything feels like a fog and you have no idea WTF is going on.


And on top of that, employees get annoyed when you ask questions. :S


----------



## Wanderlust26

I guess I'll just be miserable.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Wanderlust26 said:


> And on top of that, employees get annoyed when you ask questions. :S


No one has gotten annoyed at me here for that - they're super nice about asking as many questions as I need - but we're down a body on the team (the finance/operations manager) and getting slammed. There's only one person left who can answer 99% of my questions and she _wants_ to help, but is stressed out of her mind as is. I literally see her answering work texts and emails till 10pm to midnight.

I'm not at the point where I'm much use, and if I tried to help in certain things without enough training or oversight at first, I'd probably just make things worse.

I _try_, still, which is encouraged. But I end up catching things that I missed or did wrong the first times after a few weeks (when I understand it better). I caught a big one today that no one had the time to point out to me before :s


----------



## Wanderlust26

leaf in the wind said:


> No one has gotten annoyed at me here for that - they're super nice about asking as many questions as I need - but we're down a body on the team (the finance/operations manager) and getting slammed. There's only one person left who can answer 99% of my questions and she _wants_ to help, but is stressed out of her mind as is. I literally see her answering work texts and emails till 10pm to midnight.
> 
> I'm not at the point where I'm much use, and if I tried to help in certain things without enough training or oversight at first, I'd probably just make things worse.
> 
> I _try_, still, which is encouraged. But I end up catching things that I missed or did wrong the first times after a few weeks (when I understand it better). I caught a big one today that no one had the time to point out to me before :s


Well, lucky you. For my current job and the previous one, I had to figure a lot of things out on my own because most people just wanted to be left alone. Now I'm one of those people. lol


----------



## leaf in the wind

Wanderlust26 said:


> Well, lucky you. For my current job and the previous one, I had to figure a lot of things out on my own because most people just wanted to be left alone. Now I'm one of those people. lol


Sounds toxic. Wouldn't want to work there.


----------



## Kevin001

So we're closed tomorrow because of the hurricane.


----------



## introvert33

No you are not entitled to documents just because you want them. But its costly to the client to keep arguing over it and not a lot of downside. But that might not be true on the next case, and now since no one ever finds it worthwhile to push back you get to say 'no one has ever fought me on this.' I think employers should have to disclose any time they legally provide your employment records, or heck the US needs updated privacy laws.


----------



## blue2

I have to try & stick at this even though its pretty difficult for me & long hours, the routine & mild social interaction is suppressing the chaos & self destructive insanity trying to take over my brain.


----------



## either/or

blue2 said:


> I have to try & stick at this even though its pretty difficult for me & long hours, the routine & mild social interaction is suppressing the chaos & self destructive insanity trying to take over my brain.


Yea 5 AM to 5 PM then back to work after dinner is rough. What do you do? Something with animals, rancher? How many days a week do you work that many hours?


----------



## either/or

Today someone else screwed up and so I had to work late to fix it. WTF > : |


----------



## leaf in the wind

My boss has been out with a concussion for weeks now, and has gone completely radio silent. 

I... don't think he is coming back any time soon. Like he's not dead but when my brother's colleague was concussed, he was out for a year.

And Boss is such a workhorse that it must be really serious for him to just fall off the grid like this.


----------



## MCHB

Day 21 of 27 without a weekend...I'm not quite dead yet!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Tonight & tomorrow...then back to hermitting


----------



## burgerchuckie

I hope I'll be able to do this new role for the rest of the year without losing my sanity


----------



## leaf in the wind

Privileges of being the buyer... I can reschedule on a whim because something more important came up. It's rude and I avoid doing it, but hey, priorities.


----------



## Wanderlust26

This one coworker is such a class clown with the most active imagination ever. He's like the comic relief of this miserable place. And I ****ing swear if he leaves one day, I'm leaving too. I'm tired of seeing my favorite people leaving and the *******s staying.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Back to the office in a couple weeks. It is going to be really weird. My relationship with my coworkers right now is based on instant messages and emojis.


----------



## either/or

lol this girl at work is so gullible. I once told her a new employee's name was Ferdinand Magellan and she believed me and called over to him saying "Hey Ferdinand!" The look on his face was priceless. And today she asked me for a stock tip. I told her she should buy Enron stock. She asked if they were a good company. Oh yea, they're the best.


----------



## IcedOver

This is not a new feeling, but I just have nothing left for this job. Wherever I'm working - at home or the office - I'm finding that I just have no energy whatsoever to do anything. I do it, but sometimes I think I'm overlooking something or doing it wrong. A few weeks ago some laziness on my part caused an issue, but now another thing is coming up that might be a bigger issue. Monetarily I probably could quit and have no job for a few months which is what I'd prefer (or maybe not; don't know), but trying to get one after that and explaining that I quit with no plan . . . and in these conditions that governors have created . . . is a losing proposition. As it is I probably could get a job that I heard about recently from a new employee, but I'd be making probably less than half of what I make currently and the job would likely suck even worse.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Gotta keep that turnover rate low, huh!


----------



## leaf in the wind

I should be upset this service provider keeps screwing up, but honestly you can tell they are trying their best and sh.it just keeps happening. 

...I end up comforting them instead of being a pissed off client :blank 

Still, good reason to keep a decent secondary list of suppliers to turn to.


----------



## leaf in the wind

This client on the other hand is pissing me off. They keep giving me the run around on their overdue bills, and I think it's just this particular person I'm dealing with. She keeps skirting my direct questions and is ambiguous as hell.

Payment made? Okay, so what was the cheque number and date? If you can see it is paid you will be able to see in the same glance details like this! Jesus! This email chain is 20 messages long!


----------



## mt moyt

everyone needs a hearing aid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino

Coworker has been giving me a cold shoulder and avoiding eye contact with me the past several times I saw her. Ever since I offered to a ride home since we live like 2 miles from each other, because her car was in the shop for the week. She just bluntly declined, but not after giving me an awkward and unsettled reaction. Later found out because her husband is coming by to pick her up. Could've just told me that and declined my offer, simple as that. But the cold shouldering, I don't understand. Maybe she felt it was awkward and inappropriate I offered since we barely really talked for as long as I've been there. At least we rarely ever work together being in different departments. But it's still very uncomfortable and this bothers me.


----------



## blue2

Man I hate this ¢rap.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Boring, boring night


----------



## Kevin001

I need more streams of income.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I've become that person who takes weeks to months to get back to you on something. No bueno.

I remember having problems at vendors who would take a literal year to resolve...


----------



## Fever Dream

There is little forethought put into projects here.. I wouldn't have to call my boss twice in the middle of the night if there were.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Im in a predicament where I want a new job, but Icba to look for a new job. Everytime I look for a new job I get overwhelmed because I dont know what i want and everything seems lame. but i feel like every day in my current job is a day wasted, because i hate it and i'm done with it. 

I dont know what to do. Do i get another similar job and stay in my town, or do something crazy and up sticks somewhere else? Ideallly, I would love to work abroad for a couple of months so i can have an adventure but no where in Europe wants people like me. And OZ and NZ are too far. So yee.


----------



## Kevin001

Might need the overtime.


----------



## Kevin001

Might work Monday, can use the money meh.


----------



## Citrine79

IcedOver said:


> This is not a new feeling, but I just have nothing left for this job. Wherever I'm working - at home or the office - I'm finding that I just have no energy whatsoever to do anything. I do it, but sometimes I think I'm overlooking something or doing it wrong. A few weeks ago some laziness on my part caused an issue, but now another thing is coming up that might be a bigger issue. Monetarily I probably could quit and have no job for a few months which is what I'd prefer (or maybe not; don't know), but trying to get one after that and explaining that I quit with no plan . . . and in these conditions that governors have created . . . is a losing proposition. As it is I probably could get a job that I heard about recently from a new employee, but I'd be making probably less than half of what I make currently and the job would likely suck even worse.


I can relate to this. I don't care much and won't go "above and beyond" what is required of me. The other day, I could have offered to work extra so something could have been done sooner, but did not. Just finished it the next day. Plus, my boss could have contacted me sooner about and you know, actually give me direction and details! I get fairly decent amount done most days, but I definitely could do more (I have stuff I have been sitting on in my inbox for weeks!)and I probably should help in other areas. We still aren't back in the office with no word on when, guessing at this point it won't be until next year as it seems that my company does not seem to not care one way or the other and doesn't have any plans or ideas in place. Plus, my state's governor is a lockdown king and most everything is still 50% capacity or less and my area is spiking in cases a bit so he is threatening a more intense lockdown again. And thanks to some of his other non-business friendly policies, the jobs and oppoortunities weren't exactly plentiful before Covid...now I imagine it is far worse, haven't really looked and to be honest, don't really want to either. Too depressing at this point.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I am so exhausted. There is so much minutiae in accounting when part of a startup.. you basically have to do everything manually line by line and detail by detail personalized to the client or context.


----------



## IcedOver

Citrine79 said:


> I can relate to this. I don't care much and won't go "above and beyond" what is required of me. The other day, I could have offered to work extra so something could have been done sooner, but did not. Just finished it the next day. Plus, my boss could have contacted me sooner about and you know, actually give me direction and details! I get fairly decent amount done most days, but I definitely could do more (I have stuff I have been sitting on in my inbox for weeks!)and I probably should help in other areas. We still aren't back in the office with no word on when, guessing at this point it won't be until next year as it seems that my company does not seem to not care one way or the other and doesn't have any plans or ideas in place. Plus, my state's governor is a lockdown king and most everything is still 50% capacity or less and my area is spiking in cases a bit so he is threatening a more intense lockdown again. And thanks to some of his other non-business friendly policies, the jobs and oppoortunities weren't exactly plentiful before Covid...now I imagine it is far worse, haven't really looked and to be honest, don't really want to either. Too depressing at this point.


What state, may I ask?

If I knew I could get another job, I'd probably quit. I think I could get a job making significantly less money and probably not even liking it as much, but do I really want that? My issue is that I've been at this place for 20 years and I'm in an awkward situation. I was hourly all this time. After our governor's actions, three salaried people were let go. A couple months after that, I was told I was being "promoted" and given more money and made salaried although I'm not doing too much differently. They also hired another salaried guy whom I sort of work "under". I do a little bit more, but I feel more pressure which I don't need at this moment. I'm not sure if they needed to have a certain amount of people who are salaried or what, but I honestly would have preferred hourly and less commitment/expectations. Plus, I'm having feelings of guilt for still being employed while those other folks were let go. On top of that, we have a peculiar way that a certain segment of our employees are paid (it's not good), and I feel guilty about that even though I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## MCHB

I guess the people that live next to the shop don't appreciate Russian rave music at 10:40pm!


...neither do the rcmp apparently lol!


erm...If you have issues with noise maybe don't own property next to an industrial zone?


----------



## melancholyscorpio

I think my boss talks about me to the two guys when I'm not in the office.

It's a small team of the boss, two sales/operations guys and myself.

Sometimes when I go to the bathroom and come back, he would be talking to them and he stops when I come back and he goes to his office.

It bothers me but I also tell myself that it's a reflection on him and not me.


----------



## Citrine79

IcedOver said:


> What state, may I ask?
> 
> If I knew I could get another job, I'd probably quit. I think I could get a job making significantly less money and probably not even liking it as much, but do I really want that? My issue is that I've been at this place for 20 years and I'm in an awkward situation. I was hourly all this time. After our governor's actions, three salaried people were let go. A couple months after that, I was told I was being "promoted" and given more money and made salaried although I'm not doing too much differently. They also hired another salaried guy whom I sort of work "under". I do a little bit more, but I feel more pressure which I don't need at this moment. I'm not sure if they needed to have a certain amount of people who are salaried or what, but I honestly would have preferred hourly and less commitment/expectations. Plus, I'm having feelings of guilt for still being employed while those other folks were let go. On top of that, we have a peculiar way that a certain segment of our employees are paid (it's not good), and I feel guilty about that even though I have nothing to do with it.


I'm stuck in the misery that is NY state. You all know our Guv and his brilliance *eyeroll*. I'd also quit in a nanosecond if I knew other jobs were out there but with so much uncertainty everywhere, I just don't know at this point. I think I might feel somewhat better if my company was better organized and run differently. A pretty large part of my issue is the poor/almost total lack of communications. I don't really trust or have faith in them or anything they do and that is not a good feeling.


----------



## Kevin001

I didn't talk to my boss about extra hrs but might tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Don’t argue with the boss, he don’t play...that was an intense argument between him & the guy from Richard’s Pub


----------



## leaf in the wind

My colleague made a comment that she would wash a sweater she has and give it to me... It feels oddly intimate like what good friends would offer to do. I was touched at the remark.


----------



## IcedOver

Citrine79 said:


> I'm stuck in the misery that is NY state. You all know our Guv and his brilliance *eyeroll*. I'd also quit in a nanosecond if I knew other jobs were out there but with so much uncertainty everywhere, I just don't know at this point. I think I might feel somewhat better if my company was better organized and run differently. A pretty large part of my issue is the poor/almost total lack of communications. I don't really trust or have faith in them or anything they do and that is not a good feeling.


Yeah, you have a bad governor. I hope you're not in NYC with the double whammy of being under comrade bill.


----------



## MCHB

OT today was graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavy! :3 


I spent the entire day outside putting chain on chainruns!


----------



## blue2

Why are you so enthusiastic about chains ?


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> Don't argue with the boss, he don't play...that was an intense argument between him & the guy from Richard's Pub


Oh man, I tore a strip out of the engineer at the shop I worked at before the present one. The guy back pedalled so hard that he dropped into a defensive stance lol. (I was denied critical "need to know" information)

My charge hand at the time came up to me later and said something along the lines of "There was no way I was going to get between you two as I was laughing my *** off!"

At said shop I'll never forget when he was asleep at his computer and I went into his office and made all sorts of ruckus. *****er woke up with a start and shuffled a bunch of papers around!

This guy set up a piezo speaker alarm thing in the shop that put out an ear ringing "Eeeeeeeeeeee!" timed to breaks so I tracked it down and borrowed it...permanently! I was gonna set it up under his desk but yeah....


----------



## leaf in the wind

Does anyone else at work ever get us versus them vibes and dynamics? Who is the us and who is the them?


----------



## blue2

I'm the them & you are the us :yes


----------



## Citrine79

IcedOver said:


> Yeah, you have a bad governor. I hope you're not in NYC with the double whammy of being under comrade bill.


Not NYC thankfully. But upstate...also with lousy leadership who make life miserable and are in lock step with the governor.

Not touching or saying a word about the email the boss sent the other day. She sent it to me and my co-worker (we are the entire department) and I think she meant for both of us to work on it. These emails are once monthly (work from a client) and I am the one who always get stuck with it. This time it is triple what they usually send (old stuff someone must be going through) on top of what I already got for this month and haven't done yet. I bet it sits there until month end time and I will be forced to do it. But I am not going to volunteer or make any effort to do it. Sick of my co-worker not helping and the lack of communication.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

Hopefully I can find a new job soon.

I hate it at this workplace!! It is boring. I spend 70% of the day browsing the net.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Great, another "first day". We're returning to the office today but I was onboarded remotely, so I'm not technically returning... it will be working with the team in person for the first time.

Embrace the pain and smile.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I am not good at my job.

I'm passably decent at the supply chain side. Abysmal at the finance side.


----------



## Kevin001

Maybe I should of asked for extra hours meh.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I hate how my co-workers can blatantly get away with not doing their jobs yet if I were to do the same things, THEN it would be a big deal.

Favoritism, nepotism, negligence, laziness, gossip.... All of these factors make me yearn for self-employment in some capacity. Working with other people is not really my style.


----------



## leaf in the wind

**** this ****ty PC and Quickbooks. Constant crashing. Is slow and crappy operating systems and monstrous reports part of every small to mid-sized company?

Just **** **** ****. I don't ever want to work for another company with no IT department again. This ****ing blows. So much of my time is wasted just trying to troubleshoot or because my work gets blown up when something crashes or doesn't sync properly.


----------



## IcedOver

It's just really hard to keep at this job. I feel like I'm shutting down and it has caused me to make some mistakes or miss things recently which in turn gives me anxiety and depression. I feel lazy at times because when things are busy and I have more things to pay attention to, it makes me not be able to give my effort to it all. I used to be better at that before I was bumped up and given the reins of some things, but currently I'm not feeling in a good spot. 

The roller coaster of this job over 20 years has been too much - from entry level to being asked to do more shortly after to becoming semi-supervisor, to full supervisor, to moving from a large floor into one small room, to changing offices and a portion of our staff being forced to work from home because they had no place for them in the new office, to the governor's draconian COVID measures causing layoffs but me being spared and promoted even further, to spotty work coming in after that and the guilt that I was spared when I don't even like the job, to the financial hurt some current employees are feeling with spotty work, to having hired someone recently we shouldn't have hired, to having no real set work hours because I'm at least keeping a mind on something the whole day - morning to late night. All of this is my fault. I have no one to blame but myself for the way I'm conducting myself, that I've stayed at this place until this point when things are hopeless due to the governor, and that I haven't tried to find another job.


----------



## Wanderlust26

One of my favorite coworkers and the only woman at work I enjoy having conversations with, has quit and moved.


----------



## mt moyt

1 and a half hours late today wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Working 6 days a week now .


----------



## JH1983

Loving my new route at work. Finished in under 8 hours every day this week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leaf in the wind

I hate my job


----------



## Kevin001

My PTO is iffy now.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The personnel manager is such a biiiitch, but I have to talk to her soon about transferring to an earlier shift. Boo. I guess I can survive several minutes of uncomfortableness.


----------



## Wanderlust26

What a miserable environment to be in where people play each other like chess pieces. I want to just BE.


----------



## Kevin001

Thinking about working 12hrs on Thursday idk would be an extra $50 though.


----------



## Citrine79

One of the accounts I work on is an unmitigated disaster. We don’t have access to the work and it gets sent to us via email. My coworker is the contact person and despite me telling her, my boss and the client that I am the one who does this part of the job and I should get the emails directly...well they still mostly just go to her. And she was off for the last 3 days and didn’t bother to tell me, I figured it out when I go zero emails from her. Well of course my inbox was full of the last 3 days worth of work this morning. And she tried to throw me under the bus with an issue...didn’t let her though. She knew the process, she knows who to contact...yet she threw it at me. I don’t know (nor do I really care for that matter) what to do and honestly, since it involves $$$...the boss should handle it. But she had no clue either (of course!) I know I’ll get another email about this from the client because they are pesky...I will just flip it right to my boss. Not my problem as I don’t even have the right resources anyway because we are still remote.

This is just another episode in the very long running series of my company’s crappy communication and organization. 6 months we have been working from homed outside of the weekly five minute phone call with my boss which half the time is cancelled by her because she is either off or there isn’t anything to discuss...there’s been almost no other communications/meetings. Nothing, other than “I will let you know when I hear something” about returning to the office either.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm exhausted. What a frantic and disjointed pace.

Startup life.


----------



## MCHB

Spent most of the day fitting and stick welding thread-o-lets and end caps to air manifolds...I'm out of of practice but it's slowly coming back! The print doesn't call for full pen but I can flat roll pipe again and can weld all the way around a thread-o-let for a half inch npt fitting in a single pass (on the 1/2" O-lets that run along the pipe I do a 6010 hot pass and cap it with two 7018 passes. On the end caps and the ones that get a 3/4" O-let I do a flat rolled 6010 hot pass and a 7018 cap while manually turning the pipe on rollers with my off hand)

I think once I get the technique dialed for flat rolling I should be able to do a proper root again! Ironically as much as I dislike mindlessly welding (though it doesn't suck so much these days) I do like welding round things that get tested (even if it's only regulated air manifolds pressured to hold 50-80psi)


----------



## leaf in the wind

Drink myself into a stupor and continue to work till 10pm? Don't mind if I do.

You know, a lot of people are still working late into the evenings. I'm getting replies back to my emails.


----------



## mt moyt

theres got to be a faster way to do some of this stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

After yesterday’s fun times *eyeroll*, today is already shaping to be even better. It appears my laptop is fried. My new laptop that was just purchased in March a day before we got sent home. I cannot even get to the sign in screen and I continue to get error messages and a scary looking blue screen. Fairly certain this will end poorly and probably result in me wasting a vacation day. I slacked off more than I should have yesterday because I was annoyed at that email from my co-worker and now with today most likely being a wash...I pretty far behind again and the end of the month deadlines are coming.


----------



## Kevin001

$800 check hmm I'll take it.


----------



## Kevin001

I've got to find a real career making solid money.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm ****ing off. I'm drunk. I'd like to continue working but I don't trust myself to send emails to clients right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Really hope I can be making 2k a month by the end of the year.


----------



## leaf in the wind

They just hired a lawyer to be a customer service rep. WTF?


----------



## IcedOver

This was one of the busiest weeks I've had at this place in 20 years. A lot of things to pay attention to, a lot of moving parts, and a bunch of Zoom calls I had to start and monitor. I was "on" from early morning to late evening, not that I was constantly doing something but that I was at least having to check and monitor things. Barely ate most days. Worked from home every day except yesterday even though I prefer working from the office. I had some things I wanted to do at home during that time which is why I stayed home, but I didn't actually do them. This weekend I have some personal stuff I'm wanting to do, but still have work to do (I work weekends anyway, really). 

Question for anybody who might know. I'm new to actually starting Zoom meetings; just got an account this week. I'm scheduling these calls in Zoom and starting the meetings myself. The meetings are about an hour and we're looking at scheduling them back to back next week. It's definitely possible that these meetings might run over an hour. Is it possible to have two Zoom meetings running at the same time (outside of the logistics of you talking on both which I wouldn't be)?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rare 8 hour shift cause covering for coworker today, & rare extra shift tomorrow again, covering for coworker...means he owes me one


----------



## mt moyt

Honestly covid has been a good thing for my job. I would usually be getting pissed off at my job around this time (6 months). I read some old entries in my journal and i was thinking about an exit in my last job at 8 months. Ending up giving my notice 11 months in. But at 6 months here, it still feels okay. Admittedly some things are starting to grate on me but it's not so bad. Maybe im just getting used to working, idk. But i think its the WFH thats helped the most. I believe at my first job before university i was dying to leave at like 6 months.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Thanksgiving in only two weeks. An extra day off.

And I think there's a whole week off in December.

(We don't do Remembrance Day in Quebec).

Maybe I should have just stayed unemployed, especially with the whole extended CERB and emergency EI thing for the next year.


----------



## Evo1114

I have to start going through job applications for my assistant. No idea how on earth I'm going to manage that. Especially if my work is expecting me to lead the interview process. Yoiks.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Thinking about working 12hrs on Thursday idk would be an extra $50 though.


That is pretty good. My overtime was cut off.....budgeting. There is also a hiring freeze.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I mentioned offhandedly and relievedly to my boss on our weekly 1:1 call that it was a slower week for me (so far). 

He immediately brought up new projects he and the company brass were working on, and how he may ask for my assistance.

I spent a moment wondering what his intentions are because I don't usually work on high level financial projects... and then realized he's worried I might have too much free time. LOLOL. I haven't had free time at this job since my first week.


----------



## Crisigv

The mall is starting to get quiet again. I fully support another lockdown, mostly because I don't want to work there anymore.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Trying to help people with their IT problems becomes utterly mind boggling when almost no one knows anything about this stuff.


----------



## MCHB

Finished building a pretty torquer counterweight that gets filled with concrete for a thing at work today. The base plate is 4" thick, the walls 1" thick and the central structural connection bit is 1 1/4" thick. According to the print, the 4" thick piece of steel weighs in at just under half a ton lol!


----------



## leaf in the wind

Crisigv said:


> The mall is starting to get quiet again. I fully support another lockdown, mostly because I don't want to work there anymore.


It's locked down for 28 days here in Quebec. It's a reasonable decision but it feels so disheartening.


----------



## Crisigv

leaf in the wind said:


> It's locked down for 28 days here in Quebec. It's a reasonable decision but it feels so disheartening.


Seriously? How come I haven't heard about that? Our numbers jumped up so fast all of a sudden.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Crisigv said:


> Seriously? How come I haven't heard about that? Our numbers jumped up so fast all of a sudden.


*Insert joke about Toronto and centre of universe* :b

But yeah Montreal, Quebec City, and I think one other region are now considered red zones from Oct 1-28.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Back on deliveries...hopefully they hire someone soon


----------



## melancholyscorpio

I want to punch my boss in the face!!!! 

He always scowl.

It's a trigger for me because my dad always scowl with me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really need to become self employed. It's pretty apparent that there is no way I'm ever going to fit in anywhere


----------



## IcedOver

I'm in a sour mood. The last few weeks I've been working from when I get out of bed to when I go to bed, more or less (I'm at least monitoring things the whole while, so I'm rarely "off work"). Yesterday I set aside the late afternoon and evening as being "off work" and went out to do something. I got all my ducks in a row and all the stuff assigned and taken care of by others and was feeling pretty okay and looking forward to the evening. Without going into details, things didn't really work out in the evening, related to some OCD crap which, when it doesn't go right, leaves me in a funk. On top of that, the stuff I was hoping would go well at work did not go well at all, putting us in a hole for today.


----------



## MCHB

Ya'll can pry my co-workers from my cold, dead hands! ^_^


...never thought I'd be in a position to say that but yeah...


----------



## blue2

If you love them you have to let them go man, rigor mortis is no excuse : /


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder how long the new delivery guy will last...also, hopefully I get the Thanksgiving stat on my next cheque


----------



## MCHB

Time and a half today...double time tomorrow...double time and a half on Monday! 



It sounds like a lot until taxes are factored in...The harder one works the more you get taxed! WTF?


----------



## andy1984

jesus she stacked them a bit high. I hope it doesnt all fall over when they come to pick them up. but now I sort of hope it does fall over 🤣


----------



## IcedOver

I started work at 7:00 this morning and will likely be working non-stop until probably 1:00 or 2:00 in the morning. I only recently was able to get something to eat and take a breather.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope to hear back if not might try door dash.


----------



## Wanderlust26

My company is going to downsize our unloading/stocking team. They're keeping those who've been there the longest, which means I'll be getting the boot. Honestly, when I heard it I didn't even feel sad. I kind of felt blank but at the same time thinking, "I'm free?" LOL
As much as I can't wait to leave, I'm anxiety-ridden once again because this is the worst time to be job searching.


----------



## Kevin001

My new friend got a nice job at frito lay and still working at pizza hut, I need to step my game up I need a another job asap.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kevin001 said:


> My new friend got a nice job at frito lay and still working at pizza hut, I need to step my game up I need a another job asap.


How about a gig job?


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> My new friend got a nice job at frito lay and still working at pizza hut, I need to step my game up I need a another job asap.





RelinquishedHell said:


> How about a gig job?


His friend is going to have greasy fingers. That might help with Pizza Hut, but if they find him putting Fritos on the pizza, they might promote him for creating a new pizza.


----------



## Kevin001

RelinquishedHell said:


> How about a gig job?


Doing what?


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the raise adds at least $10.


----------



## Kevin001

So no raise until the next check...wow.


----------



## copper

Staff once again didn't leave the camera card in my box this morning so I could download the pictures of the condition of one of my consumers apartment cleanliness. It doesn't do no good to put it in my box after 8 am on Thursday due to I am not at the office all week except two times in the wee hours of the morning. Now I don't have this when we meet with this consumer by phone this afternoon. They also didn't write their note for yesterdays visit. So I am in the dark about the condition of his place. This consumer can be living in a landfill and tell me it is clean. So you can't trust his report. Staff seem don't understand if he doesn't keep it clean he gets kicked out. It isn't easy finding an affordable place for a person only getting $750 per month SSI and SDI payment to live on. Rents for apartments can top out $1500 due to this is a University town. We were lucky to find this place in the town north of here that is decent. Most places up there are dumps.


----------



## MCHB

We got a new hard surfacing wire at work and ZOMG compared to how ignorant it was to get the slag off the old stuff, the new stuff if you do it right just peels up and off the hard surfacing welds by itself and it's ridiculously satisfying to get full peel! ^_^


----------



## Kevin001

Definitely need a better job.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Probably for the best I booked days off despite the profit loss


----------



## either/or

It's gonna be tough going back to work after a 3-day weekend. Vacation days are awesome but you pay for them when you go back to work. I'm gonna be in email catch-up hell all day tomorrow.


----------



## IcedOver

A few months ago I was promoted to salaried and a guy was brought in to be above me to whom I would report. He's an okay guy, but several months in, I'm still unclear what his purview is. I thought he was going to be working more with me than just dumping stuff on me with little communication. The communication (all virtual) has been okay, but recently with so much work coming in, I'm not getting the full information laid in front of me and I have to piece it together from e-mails and files on the network. Then the other day he has the gaul to correct me in the way I'm communicating to others about a project - just internal people, not clients. All I was doing was thinking out loud in e-mails about what needs done for a project, so that's not the way to encourage good communication. It rubbed me the wrong way.

Then he suggested the other day that he might try to push to get someone in to work directly with me to help out as he and others know that too much is being put on me. However, if he would just be that person, they wouldn't have to think about stretching the company finances to bring in anybody else. If anything, they could bring in a replacement because I want to quit this job. Bringing in someone to do my same job, unless they're dividing up projects, doesn't make sense whatsoever.


----------



## Kevin001

Still nothing with regards to getting part time work. My goal is to land something by December. Pizza delivery and door dash are still options just not sure I'm ready for that much driving. Part time cashier at old grocery store job would be ok especially if they upped the pay. $9 wouldn't cut it.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm really close to tapping out with this job after 20 years. Yesterday was a horrible day. Again I got an e-mail from the guy who is immediately above me that was kind of a backhanded reprimand. He kept pointing out issues with communication or too much communication and issues in the company but kept saying "not you" although of course he was talking about me. Essentially he was saying "You ask too many questions." He's a nice guy, but I'm not getting the support from him that I need. He only joined the company a few months ago. He says he's also ridiculously busy, but I'll wager I am more because I have to pay attention to like 5-7 projects at any given time, lots of moving pieces, managing people, and all this under time constraints. 

I realize that I can't quit without having another job, but the prospects of getting a job in this environment are very dim. Because of this, I feel stuck.


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle didn't text me about the job.


----------



## burgerchuckie

10 months at this gig. I hope I make it to 2 years.


----------



## Kevin001

Cashier spot got filled and not taking a bagger spot for less money. Hmm not sure what I'll do for extra income still pondering.


----------



## Kevin001

Company's insurance is cheaper than I thought .


----------



## Kevin001

I'm single and young I need to be working a ton. Need to land a second job.


----------



## MCHB

First Safety Committee meeting went well (It's a 2 year term!)! 




I've never been on a Committee before but yeah! I'm not doing the next site-wide safety meeting but I volunteered to do the one after that! 




...Public speaking is not a personal forte but I will get over it !^_^


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> I'm single and young I need to be working a ton. Need to land a second job.


What you need is a single job that pays overtime when you work more than 40 hours a week! :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> What you need is a single job that pays overtime when you work more than 40 hours a week! :smile2:


I have that just not that many opportunities.


----------



## mt moyt

i have to take an exam for work and while it brings back memories of procrastination from school, i think i might fail. they wont reimburse the fees if i fail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fixxer

Don't let people in authority treat you like you're their slave. Stand up for yourself or you will be a doormat!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If there is another lockdown I may have to find a new job, employment insurance won’t cut it


----------



## IcedOver

I've developed a nice eyelid twitch because of how stressful this job has been over the past month.


----------



## MCHB

Everyone at work got a 50 cent raise...it doesn't sound like a lot but every little bit helps! ^_^


----------



## blue2

I love how enthusiastic about work you are.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One less shift on this schedule...


----------



## Citrine79

Received the annual survey from my employer. Gave them mostly mediocre to slightly poor ratings. Thought about teeing off on them since it is anonymous but it would be pointless as they don’t really listen or care to be proactive in any way. Case in point, found an issue in the work and told my boss about it...yet the error continues to happen and involves several steps to fix. Another department clearly messed up and I am the one stuck fixing it.


----------



## burgerchuckie

These current issues at work is making me talk back to my boss which is very out of character for me. Need to get a new job soon.


----------



## MCHB

Working all the OT I can get (which is lots!) I hate debt!


----------



## Kevin001

I needed overtime pay but I couldn't come in today but tomorrow for sure.


----------



## MCHB

Spent the weekend working with my foreman building a wave feeder frame! He said to me after "I can't remember the last time I welded so much!" so I said to him "Sorter bin walls!" 



...bin walls suck lol!


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I would really like to work in the field I trained for but currently can't due to an injury - physical labour is out of the window at the moment. Applying for office jobs is awful. I have to waffle every time about jobs which I had 5 years ago and why it qualifies me for the role. I'm mentally preparing for a lot of rejections since they'll see the lack of stable employment and gaps as a red flag (it's the nature of working a certain part of the construction industry).


----------



## copper

Stupid cheap agency can't get a separate fax line for the one group home. The others house have a separate line. Stupid staff keep picking up the phone to answer it after I told them I am sending a fax. Forget it. I will put it in their box when I go into the office tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kevin001

Work was so slow but the extra money was much needed.


----------



## Resergence

I feel that i drown in my job due to the circumstances of the entire world.


----------



## IcedOver

I just don't think I can do this job anymore. It's been 20 years and I'm drowning. It's bad when we have tons of work and it's bad when we have a lull. It's the worst time to be thinking of trying to switch jobs because not only is it impossible to find a job in regular times, but currently you have so many people who are out of work thanks to their [email protected] governors that I'd almost feel guilty getting a job when I currently have one. The job at a company that for some reason I've fixated on as wanting (even though I'd probably regret it) has an online ad open, but likely I've already missed out on it due to waiting.


----------



## Kevin001

Might get old job back, might be able to reach my goal for the year.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wonder if our shifts/hours will be cut again...maybe we’ll even be laid off again


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm doing an apartment move for a cam girl in few days. Should be interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to start taking PTO on the regular again.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to talk to my supervisor about PTO.


----------



## MCHB

Erm...watching two of my co-workers talking about sumo wrestling for three weeks and then finally doing it welp! I can't remember the last time we all laughed so hard!


----------



## MCHB

One of the younger guys I work with is an amazingly tallented rapper!

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-118293980%2Fsets


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

So today my boss put me in an awkward situation. She asked if i want my hours raised. 

For the past several months, all I've been thinking about is leaving. I'd lowkey loved to be made redundant at this point. So to be faced with a question like that and duck out of it was very very awkward.

I'd just said I 'd think about it. Yeh more like I have to think about a way in which i can politely decline. She wanted to know what I have to think about "how can i make this seem more appealing to you". It just felt.....pressure.

I have my eyes on two jobs atm and I think I'm in a really good position to get them. My applications rocked, got the experience and I'm already employed. I would be very surprised if i didn't get interviews. 

Knowing my plans in my head, and the question she asked me was too much. I feel so awkward and I have been worrying about it all day. I am dreading the day I quit. 

Even if i dont get these jobs I will probably quit anyway. i am dreading the awkwardness. i hate this working dynamic. it's too close knit. i just want a normal working dynamic again. i am literally stressing about a situation that hasn't happened yet. like wtf is wrong with me. I have been taking Kalms all day to get through this because that convo was too much.

I KNEW she had been waiting a long time for me to ask that question and was just looking for the opportune moment. 

In the words of Simon Coweel "it's a no from me".


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The question is, do these new lockdown measures mean reduced hours for me?


----------



## IcedOver

Yesterday was the first day in probably three or four months that I didn't do any work. Not that I didn't have work to do, but that I didn't do any (and we were supposed to be off yesterday and today anyway). Even on Saturdays and Sundays I usually do some work or check in on things.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Goddamn people are getting stupid and unreasonable about this whole "stay 6 feet apart" thing. Lmao


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just wanna know the score, if reduced hours or a layoff is imminent tell me now so I can make plans


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

IcedOver said:


> Yesterday was the first day in probably three or four months that I didn't do any work. Not that I didn't have work to do, but that I didn't do any (and we were supposed to be off yesterday and today anyway). Even on Saturdays and Sundays I usually do some work or check in on things.


What did you do all day then? Did anyone find out? If no one finds out you're laughing. Just take the money and run.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I have a job interview tomorrow, and i dont even think i want it anymore. The anxiety i feel about the interview is just tainting it for me. it won't advance my career, but i wanna get out of my current job. i will need to vibe check them in the interview. no point jumping ship if it will be the same crap elsewhere.


----------



## IcedOver

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> What did you do all day then? Did anyone find out? If no one finds out you're laughing. Just take the money and run.


No I mean we were off for the holiday but I still had work I should have done. Not hours and hours, but some.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

IcedOver said:


> No I mean we were off for the holiday but I still had work I should have done. Not hours and hours, but some.


Don't worry about it, it's a holiday  just relax and enjoy yourself without thinking about stupid work.


----------



## Kevin001

Still no part time work, its frustrating ugh.


----------



## name88

There is no progress for 2 hours. I need to switch to something else.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The guy I work with has been acting really weird towards me lately. He puts his hand on my thigh while were driving and he's spanked me a few times. Once with a wooden stick and again with his hand when I was bent over. He just does it and then laughs about it like it's nothing


----------



## MCHB

Been working outside the past two days (revisions after something is built and painted...I have a dire need to strangle someone!) But the sunrise around 8AM was sick! ^_^


(probably should have taken a picture....don't judge me!)


----------



## Kevin001

Can't turn away any OT, I'm in dire need.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No announcements about hours as yet but new schedule ain’t till Friday


----------



## 8888

I'm technically not working right now but volunteering is going well. Once I get more emotionally stable I'll look for a job, which isn't now. Also with COVID looking for a job isn't ideal anyway.


----------



## MCHB

Revision's on equipment are evil...Eeeevil!!! The worst revisions are doing electrical stuff in winter out in the yard after the piece of equipment is probably done lol!

"I don't have the dexterity to do this with my gloves on so have to take them off!"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Same schedule so far


----------



## Kevin001

Getting OT and a $500 bonus!


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> Getting OT and a $500 bonus!


Awesomeness! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

The shop I work in has had a mask mandate for the past two weeks and a lot of guys are switching from the ear clipply type to bandana's. Can't say I blame them as I ordered a balaclava to do the same. Switching between an ear held mask to a respirator when I weld is a pita as the darn waffle thing (It might as well be a waffle for what good it does!) always gets hung up on my glasses when I try to take it off! For what good the masks do (aka none) I might as well have an efficient one.

The weirdest thing at work is the lunch room...at the tables they put up temporary plexi-glass dividers so we eat in cubicles now! I have a spot in the lunchroom that I like and there's always a gap between me and the next guy over and nobody ever sits across from me so I discovered "Hey...I can push the panels out and have some elbow room!"

...until my favourite old timer comes and sits down 20 minutes into lunch and then I pull the plexi back to it's full and upright position lol. The dude razzes everyone (including me) but he makes me laugh. He makes a lot of people laugh! He says he's retiring in March but our table in the lunch room won't be the same without him!

(Our table is legendary lol)


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> Awesomeness! :grin2:


Yeah much needed


----------



## seychelle

I'm way past my expiration date with this job. I fantasize about living in an RV and just roaming around. Living in an RV still requires a not so small monthly income though. Trying to figure out how to make that work out.


----------



## IcedOver

As if it weren't already, this job is getting to be too much. Too many things to pay attention to; I get mental whiplash at all the different projects and things I need to look at and think about minute to minute. Every few minutes I get an email or a message on our internal messaging service, so even if I'm trying to concentrate on something and complete it, my attention is interrupted by having to look at something else. The pressure is too much, so that I'm afraid of making mistakes which I have done recently. I sit at this computer from early morning to late night many days. 

I feel like I'm breaking down just a bit. I have this job and also some OCD (not stereotypical OCD) things that I deal with that I need to get done, and right at the moment I've got pressure on myself to do them this week. Then our a-hole "democrat" governor is likely to defy a court ruling and try to shut down our state again soon, putting thousands more out of work. Absolutely disgusting, and only adding to my anxiety.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope the rest of my shifts are intact


----------



## MCHB

I guess I get to do the wiring on a pretty torquer piece of equipment tomorrow (well tying everything into the junction box!) of another crew's project as their main wiring guy isn't there as he's away at school...


Just walking past the thing today before I knew who'd be tying it into the junction box I was thinking to myself "Mother of god...that's a lot of wires!" :O

How did I go from occasionally wiring a stuff to wiring a truck load of spaghetti into a box? :serious:


----------



## bjw0111

RelinquishedHell said:


> The guy I work with has been acting really weird towards me lately. He puts his hand on my thigh while were driving and he's spanked me a few times. Once with a wooden stick and again with his hand when I was bent over. He just does it and then laughs about it like it's nothing


Whoa! Yeah, that is "weird" to say the least. Totally uncool. If this is unwelcome (it sounds like it is) you shouldn't have to stand for it.


----------



## Kevin001

$500 bonus turned into $340 bonus after taxes.......meh.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm might ask my boss if there is any OT opportunities or might can get part time job bringing in an extra $600 a month.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Extra long weekend...


----------



## copper

So it figures that we aren't getting much snow due to the fact I am still working from home. If I was going into the office everyday I would have to tunnel to the street every morning to get my vehicle out.


----------



## MCHB

The past two weeks have been awesome! I have a bit of a rep at work for getting stuff done and while I do prefer working with the crew I'm on, I do like being the guy at work that can do a little bit of everything that gets sent to help other crews (mainly with wiring, etc) get stuff done. It's also fascinating working under other foreman's in the shop in that they all essentially have the same rants when it comes to revisions but every foreman runs their crew veeeeerrrrry differently lol!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reduced store hours & shift hours...at least I know now


----------



## Kevin001

Might not be able to land the job, might not be able to work with my schedule.


----------



## burgerchuckie

1 year curse is real. But I guess, this time it's justified.


----------



## Kevin001

They better not call.


----------



## andy1984

I thought we were finished but we weren't. also thought I wasnt working over xmas but I am (still have stat days off).


----------



## Kevin001

Might try to get on at fed ex, even part time would be nice.


----------



## bjw0111

Was offered an internal position I applied to, and interviewed for, and really wanted. Feeling pretty stoked about that.


----------



## Kevin001

So looked at fed ex job but they either wanted me there at 4:30am which I can't do if I don't get off other job till 11pm talk about no sleep or wanted me to work on Sundays which I'm not really wanting to do. Plus the pay wasn't as much as I thought and its at least a 20min drive. Meh I'll find something more flexible and reach my goals .


----------



## MCHB

I have basic first aid at work and I rant about it not being worthwhile but maybe it does make a difference?


----------



## Kevin001

Jobs are harder to come by then I expected.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Finally got my first unemployment check after filing more than 4 months ago


----------



## Kevin001

RelinquishedHell said:


> Finally got my first unemployment check after filing more than 4 months ago


I thought you had a job?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Getting the stats will be nice


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kevin001 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my first unemployment check after filing more than 4 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had a job?
Click to expand...

I still qualify because I'm self employed


----------



## IcedOver

Looks like this week is going to be as stress-filled and busy as any other in these first three days.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I probably should have trudged on at my crappy fast food job until I could find something else or at least could have saved up a few thousand dollars. Which isn't much but it's something to work with if you have absolutely no income and need something more than what your family is willing to spend on you (my family is only willing to buy essentials that I can prove I need and there are a few things I might be able to buy that could get me where I need to be). 

In short, it was stupid of me to quit the job with absolutely no money and no backup plan even though the boss was bullying me. The short of that story is that one day he physically shoved me into a corner and stood really close so I couldn't get past him and kept pushing me back saying "What are you gonna do? Huh?". I had done or said nothing wrong to this man and only ever tried to stay on his good side. When I finally was able to get out of the corner and get past him, I just walked out. I was so pissed off I wasn't even really thinking. 

When I first quit, I was thinking I would take a few weeks to clear my head and start applying for jobs but it just never happened. I went home and went in my room and thought to myself "My parents are still healthy so I guess I have plenty of time".

I should have known better because it took me until I was like 28 to even get a job that I kept for more than a couple of months (and I'd only had like 3 brief stints of employment prior to that). I knew that my natural tendency was that I hated work and disliked leaving the house and I have a strong tendency to just stay the same once I am comfortable. I wasn't entirely comfortable doing that job but I was used to it and I had great job security in that it isn't a job that many people want for very long.


----------



## IcedOver

I have something to do today that I'm dreading because it's kind of my fault that we didn't emphasize this one aspect to people we were talking to. It's also kind of an issue with communication at this job because I even had to ask to get details originally about this thing; it's not like it was provided. So it's possible this job that we're doing might be negatively affected to a big degree. I have to make some calls and check on this thing to make sure folks are set with it, and I'm anticipating that some will not be. So that's a major source of anxiety at the moment.


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> I probably should have trudged on at my crappy fast food job until I could find something else or at least could have saved up a few thousand dollars. Which isn't much but it's something to work with if you have absolutely no income and need something more than what your family is willing to spend on you (my family is only willing to buy essentials that I can prove I need and there are a few things I might be able to buy that could get me where I need to be).
> 
> In short, it was stupid of me to quit the job with absolutely no money and no backup plan even though the boss was bullying me. The short of that story is that one day he physically shoved me into a corner and stood really close so I couldn't get past him and kept pushing me back saying "What are you gonna do? Huh?". I had done or said nothing wrong to this man and only ever tried to stay on his good side. When I finally was able to get out of the corner and get past him, I just walked out. I was so pissed off I wasn't even really thinking.
> 
> When I first quit, I was thinking I would take a few weeks to clear my head and start applying for jobs but it just never happened. I went home and went in my room and thought to myself "My parents are still healthy so I guess I have plenty of time".
> 
> I should have known better because it took me until I was like 28 to even get a job that I kept for more than a couple of months (and I'd only had like 3 brief stints of employment prior to that). I knew that my natural tendency was that I hated work and disliked leaving the house and I have a strong tendency to just stay the same once I am comfortable. I wasn't entirely comfortable doing that job but I was used to it and I had great job security in that it isn't a job that many people want for very long.


:O You couldn't have stayed in a job with a boss like that though! That's shocking That guy wanted reporting to someone more senior. I would have been out of there too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

alwaysrunning said:


> :O You couldn't have stayed in a job with a boss like that though! That's shocking That guy wanted reporting to someone more senior. I would have been out of there too.


 Well, I couldn't have stayed there indefinitely but I probably could have toughed it out a few more months until I figured something else out and had some money saved (I wasn't making much but I had no bills so I could have put almost everything I made in the bank). The problem was that you're not doing anything if you don't have money in this country. And then, once I quit the job and had been unemployed for months, there was already a large gap to explain. Which only got worse as the years went by.

When you have a short employment history with a lot of big gaps, it's better to get a new job before you quit.

Yeah. What he did was horrible and kind of surprised me. I knew he was an A-hole but thought staying on his good side would work well enough. Anyway, after I quit the first time, I kind of regretted it and went back a few days later and told him I'd stay. But then a few days after that, he did something else. I don't remember exactly what. It might have been the same thing but whatever it was just made it obvious that the first time had not been a fluke and he really didn't have any regrets about it and was just a jerk.

The place I worked at was a franchise so there were only a couple of people above him and he had worked for the owner for many years so there was no point in complaining.


----------



## IcedOver

Quick question. A new manager was brought on to my department a few months ago. We all work virtually. Our office isn't a "giving personal gifts" office, at least not in my experience. We have gotten gifts from "the company" at Christmas like bonuses, or to be honest I just have assumed they've been from the company, but I've never received a personal gift or given one outside of egalitarian grab bag parties. Today this new manager sent me a $30 gift card after saying how hard I've been working, take some time for yourself over the holiday, etc. It seems like it was just from him personally. In your opinion, should I send something back (all I could think of would be a gift card in return)? To me it might seem a bit disingenuous to do that when I hadn't been planning on it, and only in reaction to his, and spending the same amount. Or . . . just leave it at him having sent a nice card?


----------



## alwaysrunning

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I couldn't have stayed there indefinitely but I probably could have toughed it out a few more months until I figured something else out and had some money saved (I wasn't making much but I had no bills so I could have put almost everything I made in the bank). The problem was that you're not doing anything if you don't have money in this country. And then, once I quit the job and had been unemployed for months, there was already a large gap to explain. Which only got worse as the years went by.
> 
> When you have a short employment history with a lot of big gaps, it's better to get a new job before you quit.
> 
> Yeah. What he did was horrible and kind of surprised me. I knew he was an A-hole but thought staying on his good side would work well enough. Anyway, after I quit the first time, I kind of regretted it and went back a few days later and told him I'd stay. But then a few days after that, he did something else. I don't remember exactly what. It might have been the same thing but whatever it was just made it obvious that the first time had not been a fluke and he really didn't have any regrets about it and was just a jerk.
> 
> The place I worked at was a franchise so there were only a couple of people above him and he had worked for the owner for many years so there was no point in complaining.


What a piece of work that bloke was. People are just trying to earn a living.


----------



## alwaysrunning

IcedOver said:


> Quick question. A new manager was brought on to my department a few months ago. We all work virtually. Our office isn't a "giving personal gifts" office, at least not in my experience. We have gotten gifts from "the company" at Christmas like bonuses, or to be honest I just have assumed they've been from the company, but I've never received a personal gift or given one outside of egalitarian grab bag parties. Today this new manager sent me a $30 gift card after saying how hard I've been working, take some time for yourself over the holiday, etc. It seems like it was just from him personally. In your opinion, should I send something back (all I could think of would be a gift card in return)? To me it might seem a bit disingenuous to do that when I hadn't been planning on it, and only in reaction to his, and spending the same amount. Or . . . just leave it at him having sent a nice card?


Hi, I just saw your post! Just wondering if you did anything in the end or not :smile2:That was nice of the manager to show his appreciation for your hard work! :smile2: The manager of my place of work for the past couple of years has been giving me a card and chocolates. I've never sent them a card as it's not something I do anymore. If I send them one then I would have to decide who else to send them to and it's just really awkward for me anyway haha. I used to write cards for people and then on a number of occasions never be able to send them. I remember being at school and I wrote them and I put "love from" and then I was like what if they think I love them, so I had to throw them away haha this was when I was really young :grin2: just rabbiting now lol


----------



## IcedOver

alwaysrunning said:


> Hi, I just saw your post! Just wondering if you did anything in the end or not :smile2:That was nice of the manager to show his appreciation for your hard work!


 I didn't send him anything. I figure it would have felt awkward to send him something just because he sent me something. It probably would have been a gift card as well, and do I give the same amount? A bit awkward. We're not close or friendly; it was more him acknowledging that I had been putting in a ton of work this Fall and telling me to take some time for myself this holiday. We're not a gift giving office, at least not in the position I had been in, but he's new.


----------



## IcedOver

We're supposed to be "off" in the week after Christmas, but we do have an ongoing job that I have been working on these first three days of this week. A few other people are online and doing some work, but my immediate manager has pretty much checked out. I had some questions to myself recently whether he was shutting down on this job, even if he might have been slightly inebriated (purely conjecture). For myself, though, I might as well be drunk because it's been hard to focus on anything. I'm just exhausted from the past few months at this job and from a personal thing currently going on. A few things with a job aren't going right currently, and I'm just feeling stuck in quicksand as far as my mental ability to deal with this. 

A new listing for a job I kind of want has popped up. However, the older listing which might be out of date is for daytime and the newer one is for evening shift. If I'm correct on how this job works, the evening shift might be until 11:00, and it's in person, not remote. While I would prefer to work in the evening, my last bus out of town is at 10:35, so that might not work. It can't hurt to apply and ask, though. I have a bit of trepidation at this point about doing an in-person job, so that's something to consider. Going to the store, using the bus, and going to movies I have no issue with as far as potential Covid exposure, but eight hours working together might be a different story. Still, I'm considering getting my resume together and sending it.


----------



## Kevin001

Got paid a day earlier, hmm ok.


----------



## SilentLyric

being off work is really nice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I like how much local driving around there is with my work. Our last delivery was way up in the columbia river gorge atop a snow covered mountain to a very large cabin style home that was covered in Christmas decorations. I really enjoyed all the scenery, it didn't even feel like I was doing work today.

The other guy I work with didn't seem to care about any of it at all. His lack of enthusiasm about anything is pretty annoying sometimes.


----------



## MCHB

My brain got picked for wiring mac-valves the other day from a foreman on another crew (they added a connector for stuff that has to be segmented to fit into a shipping container) I'm horrible at explaining things (especially everything electrical...I can do it but heck if I can explain it) He came up to me with a 3 pin for two valves and I was like "Uhh...." and then I looked at the valves in question and pulled the cheat sheet of of my vest pocket (which isn't really a cheat sheet and more for personal reference) and commented "You need a 4 pin connector!"

One of my co-workers keeps asking me, "Why don't you want to go back to school?" 

and I'm like "F-it!"

"You'll make more money!"

LOL!


----------



## MCHB

I do a lot of electrical at work and one of the coolest things I do is programming scan-mags!

I've also wired more mac-valves than any sane person should ever have to do and they use the same test rig but I haven't yet learned how to test them!


Another crew was picking my brain and I wanted to reference them to the "electrical standards" book as to how to wire the darn thing to a four pin connector (he showed up with a 3 pin...) I showed him the pinout diagram on the 4 pin cable and how it works and why the 3 pin he originally brought over wouldn't work. 

To be fair I guess I'm an OCD wiring guru at work but yeah!


----------



## either/or

IcedOver said:


> I didn't send him anything. I figure it would have felt awkward to send him something just because he sent me something. It probably would have been a gift card as well, and do I give the same amount? A bit awkward. We're not close or friendly; it was more him acknowledging that I had been putting in a ton of work this Fall and telling me to take some time for myself this holiday. We're not a gift giving office, at least not in the position I had been in, but he's new.


I don't think you needed to send him anything - its common for managers to get something for their employees but not expect anything in return. I used to have 2 direct reports a couple years ago and would get them cards with gift card inside as a Christmas gift / thank for your hard work this year type of thing. My boss used to get me a gift card too and I didn't get him anything. So I think its common practice for the manager to thank / reward the employees under them but there is no expectation that the employee do the same for their manager.


----------



## either/or

MCHB said:


> I do a lot of electrical at work and one of the coolest things I do is programming scan-mags!
> 
> I've also wired more mac-valves than any sane person should ever have to do and they use the same test rig but I haven't yet learned how to test them!
> 
> Another crew was picking my brain and I wanted to reference them to the "electrical standards" book as to how to wire the darn thing to a four pin connector (he showed up with a 3 pin...) I showed him the pinout diagram on the 4 pin cable and how it works and why the 3 pin he originally brought over wouldn't work.
> 
> To be fair I guess I'm an OCD wiring guru at work but yeah!


Sounds like you really like your job. I work in an office setting and hate it. I hate being tied to a desk and PC all day every day. I really wish I pursued a different path, something like electrical or plumbing or environmental engineering or something. Sitting at a desk playing with numbers for 8-10 hours a day is so mind numbing. I wish I actually _did_ something for a living. Like fixed things or built things. Something tangible. All I do is press buttons on a keyboard all day.


----------



## Kevin001

Fell short on my income goal oh well.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm kind of in a lather of apprehension and anxiety over this job. After this holiday "break" where I was still working some days and others were off or unreachable and I might have made a few mistakes on some things, I'm just really worried about how things are going to go.


----------



## copper

I told the Team Leader of the one group home I needed the residents data on her behavior, and sleep since staff are complaining about her acting out and not sleeping. The resident has Bipolar disorder and her Lithium level is very low. I told him to fax the data to the center and I would pick it up the next morning which I did this morning. Well he didn't fax the sleep data. He did fax the behavior data at least along with the activity sheet which I don't have anything to do with this. The activity sheet goes to the Case Manager. I need this stuff for 10:30 Psychiatry appointment for this resident. I need to do a report and email to him before the appointment at 10:30 am. Another thing is the Case Manager shouldn't be setting up appointments the first week of the new month so that I can get the data. I use to go to the homes to get the monthly data but with the Pandemic were not allowed to go into the homes unless it is an emergency.


----------



## copper

Finally it took me until just now to get the sleep data faxed to my machine here at home. Surprising I got a hold of the Team Leader of that house. It seems you can't ever get a hold of Supervisors the last few months.


----------



## MCHB

I don't mind being sent out into the yard to wire up a tempsonic (a tempsonic is a linear positon sensor) but it's not exactly rocket science! It's a 4 pin cable wire that uses only two wires to power the thing. The other two cables with however many wires often just terminate into an ethernet connector...

Coincidentally the most complicated machine I've wired had 5 junction boxes on the thing! O_O


----------



## MCHB

either/or said:


> Sounds like you really like your job. I work in an office setting and hate it. I hate being tied to a desk and PC all day every day. I really wish I pursued a different path, something like electrical or plumbing or environmental engineering or something. Sitting at a desk playing with numbers for 8-10 hours a day is so mind numbing. I wish I actually _did_ something for a living. Like fixed things or built things. Something tangible. All I do is press buttons on a keyboard all day.


Cubicle's suck! Because of this covid stuff our lunchroom tables are divided into the darn things (Clear plexi)! On the plus side the temporary plexiglass dividers slot together with a solid single divider up the middle of the table so if someone is being a smeghead it's super easy to smack them with plexi! :grin2:


----------



## Citrine79

Looks like my stretch of productivity and caring at least somewhat about my work has come to an end. Things were busy for awhile too but now appear like they are slowing down meaning I may be back to the times where I didn’t have enough to do and had to basically ration out the work I had to last all day. Also, there is an issue with the work I probably should have been more vocal about (I did mention it to my boss a few times but she kind of brushed it off) that appears will be coming to a head soon. Honestly, I don’t care all that much because this is a longtime, ongoing problem that really should be handled by my boss. And like I said, I did alert her to the issue but I cannot do much more because I lack the access and tools to deal with this particular issue. Honestly, this client is a trainwreck to deal with and I don’t get why they don’t have a better agreement with them.


----------



## IcedOver

At the moment we're back to having very few jobs/projects going on after several months of constant work and work overload for myself. To be honest, if I'm going to work, I'd rather be busy than have to wonder what I should be doing, especially now that I'm salaried. When I was hourly (up until mid-2020), I could just not come in (or now that we're mostly at home, not work), but I still have not gotten the hang of how we are to handle "sparse work" times in a salaried atmosphere, and am afraid to ask. I really do not know whether we are supposed to account for eight hours of work daily. While I am available for eight hours, I don't have eight hours of work and even when busy, sometimes my timesheet wouldn't equal eight or more hours. Maybe I was bad at accounting it because my attention has to shift between jobs with whiplash speed.


----------



## SilentLyric

Why do I work


----------



## Kevin001

Hope there is more OT opportunity soon.


----------



## Dan the man

I've had nightmares about work before such a missing a deadline/being stressed out/etc... But last night might have been the worst ever nightmare in reference to my job:

I dreamt one of the supervisors at my job I like and am comfortable around just got engaged to my high school nemesis. It creeped me out big time!

I wonder if the underlying message of that is at work you still can't trust anyone?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am starting to miss my little thrift store gig on weekends.


----------



## MCHB

Missing parts aside, gravy day was gravy!


I almost never get gravy days but it was pretty awesome! ^_^


----------



## melancholyscorpio

My current workplace is making me sluggish. I don't have much to do.

I mainly get orders to put in the system.

70 - 80% of the time I don't have anything to do.

My brain is not stimulated. 

I'm the only female. I don't have anyone to talk to. I'm lonely.

There are often miscommunication between the guys and me and it gives me anxiety.

I was always busy at my previous workplace and it kept me stimulated.


----------



## OCDguy1

melancholyscorpio said:


> My current workplace is making me sluggish. I don't have much to do.
> 
> I mainly get orders to put in the system.
> 
> 70 - 80% of the time I don't have anything to do.
> 
> My brain is not stimulated.
> 
> I'm the only female. I don't have anyone to talk to. I'm lonely.
> 
> There are often miscommunication between the guys and me and it gives me anxiety.
> 
> I was always busy at my previous workplace and it kept me stimulated.


Just a thought, have you offered to make teas/coffees? It can be a good ice breaker, although it's also possible to make a rod for your back too... Another idea might be to show interest in what some of the others do. How do you feel about that?


----------



## MCHB

Erm...I maybe sorta kinda got the best compliment I've ever had at work today. Long story short I got sent out into the yard (I have a rep at work that I can get stuff done and not need to be supervised) to work with one of the guys on the assembly crew that very much wasn't comfortable with what we were doing (let alone the overhead crane) I had to cut and weld some HSS to act as a base for the ikea stack of parts that need to fit into a shipping container. Not only that the stack couldn't be wider than 7' and I wasn't given a height but I knew we had to fill every available space. I was however given a list of part numbers that have to be in the stack and two drawings showing what they look like.

Anyway to make a long story short in a day he went from not being confident using the overhead crane and rigging stuff up to showing an amazing amount of potential! 



Dude said to me out of the blue (more or less) "Thank you for being so patient with me!"

I was like (more or less) "No worries!"

We talked a bit after that about past work experiences and how yelling at someone doesn't really accomplish anything. As far as I'm concerned he did everything right. If he wasn't sure about something, he'd ask. If I wasn't sure about how we were gonna stack stuff to maximize the use of space, I'd ask for his input. Teamwork!


----------



## melancholyscorpio

OCDguy1 said:


> melancholyscorpio said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current workplace is making me sluggish. I don't have much to do.
> 
> I mainly get orders to put in the system.
> 
> 70 - 80% of the time I don't have anything to do.
> 
> My brain is not stimulated.
> 
> I'm the only female. I don't have anyone to talk to. I'm lonely.
> 
> There are often miscommunication between the guys and me and it gives me anxiety.
> 
> I was always busy at my previous workplace and it kept me stimulated.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, have you offered to make teas/coffees? It can be a good ice breaker, although it's also possible to make a rod for your back too... Another idea might be to show interest in what some of the others do. How do you feel about that?
Click to expand...

What do you mean by making a rod for my back? Are you making fun of me?

It's a small team. There are 2 main guys that have been there for years and 2 drivers.

Some days are busier than others but my main role is to enter orders. It's boring and repetitive. I try to find things to do. And I will ask the guys if I can help with anything but they don't reply properly/brush me off.

I don't sleep well and I have to get up early for work and also not having much to do at work makes me feel more tired.

I'm trying to look for another job.

But I appreciate that I have a job that I'm not pressured.


----------



## OCDguy1

melancholyscorpio said:


> What do you mean by making a rod for my back? Are you making fun of me?
> 
> It's a small team. There are 2 main guys that have been there for years and 2 drivers.
> 
> Some days are busier than others but my main role is to enter orders. It's boring and repetitive. I try to find things to do. And I will ask the guys if I can help with anything but they don't reply properly/brush me off.
> 
> I don't sleep well and I have to get up early for work and also not having much to do at work makes me feel more tired.
> 
> I'm trying to look for another job.
> 
> But I appreciate that I have a job that I'm not pressured.


Sorry I obviously didn't make myself clear, leading to confusion. Just to clarify I would never make fun of you, or anyone else coming to that. What I was trying to say is that by offering to make teas/coffees etc. it can lead to a expectation by other colleagues that you become the tea./coffee maker, and there may be times when you don't want to or feel like doing that task (hence making a rod for your back), hope that makes sense. It's a shame you aren't happy in your current work situation, jobs are really hard to come by these days, I hope things improves for you...


----------



## copper

Yeah the resident acts out you give him a treat. Good job at reinforcing the bad behavior. Then the staff will go to Adminstration to complain that we aren't helping them with this resident. Well you have to follow the treatment plan that we have done or his behavior will not ever improve.


----------



## melancholyscorpio

OCDguy1 said:


> melancholyscorpio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by making a rod for my back? Are you making fun of me?
> 
> It's a small team. There are 2 main guys that have been there for years and 2 drivers.
> 
> Some days are busier than others but my main role is to enter orders. It's boring and repetitive. I try to find things to do. And I will ask the guys if I can help with anything but they don't reply properly/brush me off.
> 
> I don't sleep well and I have to get up early for work and also not having much to do at work makes me feel more tired.
> 
> I'm trying to look for another job.
> 
> But I appreciate that I have a job that I'm not pressured.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I obviously didn't make myself clear, leading to confusion. Just to clarify I would never make fun of you, or anyone else coming to that. What I was trying to say is that by offering to make teas/coffees etc. it can lead to a expectation by other colleagues that you become the tea./coffee maker, and there may be times when you don't want to or feel like doing that task (hence making a rod for your back), hope that makes sense. It's a shame you aren't happy in your current work situation, jobs are really hard to come by these days, I hope things improves for you...
Click to expand...

I haven't heard that saying before so I was confused. I thought you meant I should take the stick out of my arse lol.

I'm lucky that I'm not pressured at this job, but not having a lot to do makes me feel useless and tired.

Since I don't get to talk a lot it makes me more anxious when I take phone calls.

I'm looking for another job but it makes me depressed that I don't have a lot of skills.

I need to up skill and will look into studying courses.


----------



## OCDguy1

melancholyscorpio said:


> I haven't heard that saying before so I was confused. I thought you meant I should take the stick out of my arse lol.
> 
> I'm lucky that I'm not pressured at this job, but not having a lot to do makes me feel useless and tired.
> 
> Since I don't get to talk a lot it makes me more anxious when I take phone calls.
> 
> I'm looking for another job but it makes me depressed that I don't have a lot of skills.
> 
> I need to up skill and will look into studying courses.


I think the term "rod for your back" stems from the old days when to make children sit upright they had a rod for their backs, which as we can only imagine must have been very uncomfortable... Here's wishing you early success in which ever direction you choose to head in regarding your job situation.


----------



## Citrine79

My boss is generally pretty chill...sometimes to the point where you wonder if she even cares. But I think she is about to go scorched earth on one of our clients. Going on 3 years now....and they still cannot figure out how to get us the work in a timely manner. It would mean less work/job security for me, but not gonna lie....kinda hoping we dump this account. Too many moving parts and issues to deal with.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to find more work, online work would be sweet. Just an extra $100 a week would be perfect.


----------



## IcedOver

After an extremely busy last quarter to 2020, we have had three weeks of very little work. I've been left wondering what I should be doing. We're starting to pick back up. I just have very little energy for this place anymore. Not that I haven't said it 500,000 times in the past 20.5 years, but I just don't want to work at this place any longer. However, I'm afraid of what going to any other place might bring, the uncertainty in these uncertain times. I love the proposed schedule of the place I'm considering applying to, but I don't know what the pay would be nor do I know whether I'd fit in. The pay could potentially be about half of what I'm currently making, but I've only been making this amount for about six months. Prior to that I made a little more than half of what I have coming in currently. So if it would be that amount, I can rationalize it like that.


----------



## MCHB

My armored bosch stereo is sick in my living room...It's kinda shyte in a shop so I want to build a 500W stereo system to use at work (Muahahahahaha!!!!)


----------



## melancholyscorpio

Have you ever dreamt about someone from work?

I dreamt about 3 guys from work. No, not like that!

M is going to have a kid. I dreamt that he and his wife are emotionally distant. That he is unhappy and wants intimacy from her, but she is cold and distant.

N hatched a plan to scam M and his wife. 

And J got drunk and trashed the boss' house.

It was so odd that I dreamt about multiple people from work in one dream.


----------



## seychelle

So burned out. Having a hard time being grateful for this job. We don't have a good union so no one cares that our workloads are ridiculous. Complaints fall on deaf ears.


----------



## MCHB

I have a rep at work that I can get stuff done but when I get stumped I really get stumped! So many revisions!


----------



## copper

Supervisor called not understanding why a set time can be establish to do this phone meeting with this one community consumer. Well the staff that comes to his place comes at different times because people before him take different amount of times taking them out shopping, going on appointments, etc. Plus, only one staff in that department is doing this due to the Director wanting only one staff in each office. If you have a problem then call the supervisor of that program. Stop calling me getting irked.


----------



## Citrine79

I’m back to being less than busy and having to stretch out the work I do have. Our dysfunctional client has not improved and the workflow from the decent ones has slowed down. I have been in this situation several times now in the almost full year we have been working from home. There just is not anything else available for me to do and just reading between the lines of things my boss has said....we will not be returning to the office anytime soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the ramp isn't closed because of ice or anything. Don't have to work till Tuesday but snow/ice all week. Never really drove in it before.


----------



## seychelle

Starting to fall apart - there's only so many balls I can juggle at one time before I start dropping them all. What the hell do they expect me to do with this workload?


----------



## Kevin001

This winter storm is like nothing I've ever seen, we've never had snow for more than 2 days. Pretty sure I'm calling out tomorrow and maybe Thursday, hate calling out though. One day at a time.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Been super quiet at work lately. I dont want to ask my manager for more work, as when I do is dislike the work she gives, and it's too much and makes me stressed.

So today, I woke up and I literally had no work to do for the entire day.

I was supposed to check in on the empty office. I did try to commute in, but the trains were up the creek so I didn't go in. I thought what's the point? It will take me ages to get in, and I have no work to do when I get there!

So I came home and watched Netflix.

Now I feel so guilty!

I lied to my manager and said I went into the office. I thought lying was easier than saying the trains were up the creek. I was scared she would ask me why i didn't try to take another route. 

When I lyed to her, she started saying something, and then stopped. What I think she was saying was "oh, someone never saw you etc". But Idk if she said that for real or if it's my guilty conscience. 

Because no-one should have been at the empty office.

The truth is, I've been a lazy **** the past 1.5 yeas, and I know I haven't given my all. I'm the biggest BS'er there is. I know how to act busy and pretend I'm doing loads. 

I just wish I had a job I cared about, and wanted to give my all in. I'm sick of this place. The ineptitude of my colleagues, how ridiculous they are, and how I'm working towards a cause I'm not passionate about. I hate the fact that I have to do facilities and I suck at facilities and i hate it. I didn't realize how much facilities work there would be.

I do wish i could find something else; looking for several months now. I can never find anything even half right... This big lie I told, is just part of a bigger issue. and i just dont know what to do about it.


----------



## IcedOver

A job I was considering applying for has disappeared from the company's job board. :frown2: One that is still up is for more of a supervisory position which wouldn't fit me as I have no idea what the job entails as is, so would be unable to supervise anybody else. However, that job has the same schedule as the one I wanted - Saturday/Sunday and three weekdays. Boy, would I like that schedule. I would much prefer having days off during the week than the traditional weekend. That's a schedule I've wanted for years. It's ridiculous trying to get a job purely for the schedule, but I never do things the right way anyway. I let this one go because I wasn't ready to try to switch jobs, so too bad.


----------



## Kevin001

I really want to return to work tomorrow but the roads might not let me, I'll do a test drive tomorrow morning. This is the worst snow/ice ever ugh.


----------



## JH1983

This snow is making work infinitely more difficult. Almost get stuck in my driveway leaving and coming home every day. Have to drive slower at work and walk through a foot of snow to unload anything. Pallets are really hard to move around through snow and ice. Ready for winter to be over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

JH1983 said:


> This snow is making work infinitely more difficult. Almost get stuck in my driveway leaving and coming home every day. Have to drive slower at work and walk through a foot of snow to unload anything. Pallets are really hard to move around through snow and ice. Ready for winter to be over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You in texas bro?

I might have to call out again today. Our place is closed but security still might be needed but my roads are bad and woke with some serious neck soreness.


----------



## JH1983

Kevin001 said:


> You in texas bro?
> 
> I might have to call out again today. Our place is closed but security still might be needed but my roads are bad and woke with some serious neck soreness.


I'm in Southern Illinois. We get ice and snow every year, although this is some of the worst I've ever seen.

We got Monday off with pay, but have had to work every other night. It's made for some long nights for me this week. 16 hours last night and 14 the night before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copper

I am glad to be still working from home especially the past two weeks. Many accidents here including a former Receptionist where I work. Stupid idiots going too fast because they think they have AWD they can drive like it is summer conditions. We got by my estimate 4 feet of snow since Feb 4th.


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> You in texas bro?
> 
> I might have to call out again today. Our place is closed but security still might be needed but my roads are bad and woke with some serious neck soreness.


ZOMG here in the heart of BC last week it was -35C! When winter is out it's probably Tuesday!

...Coincidentally for back up heat My house has a pellet stove on the lower level. It sounds awesome on paper but it relies on power....yeah...I'm strongly considering replacing it with a wood burning stove!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Crazy, so ready for spring.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My thrift store gig starts again this Saturday. Should be fun seeing as I missed it.


----------



## either/or

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> and how I'm working towards a cause I'm not passionate about.


I can relate though in my case not only am I not passionate about what I do and what we as an organization are working toward, the company I work for is downright ****ing _evil._ If they could at least be un-evil then maybe it wouldn't be quite so bad.


----------



## either/or

I hate my new boss. 

He has a bad habit of calling me at like 4 PM to ask me to starting working on something. Why can't he ask me earlier? He talks endlessly so it takes him an hour to explain something that can be explained in 15 mins and yet he never gets to the point so despite the fact that he blathers on for 4 times as long as is needed he communicates like nothing about what he wants me to do. And he calls me constantly, always without warning, and when I'm right in the middle of something I'm trying to fix or a project I'm trying to wrap up. 

So annoying.


----------



## Blue Dino

Restarting on projects that have been shelved for more than a year is hard. It often takes me days to remember and re-gather what all of the bits and pieces really are. Yet for others, they seem to be able to pick them back up right away, like they've lasted worked on them just yesterday.


----------



## Citrine79

I have always felt that my department is low on the importance scale (especially now since we are the only ones working at home) so I don’t normally bother with company wide contests or initiatives. Also, try not to ask questions or for help unless absoutely necessary. Well my computer is having issues, being slow and making things take twice as long. I did the proper steps by reaching out via the portal for assistance. Did this first thing yesterday and the only response I got was the canned “we received you request and will work on it shortly” email. I guess I will have to just deal with the slowness and eventually I may get used to it but right now I am on edge and it is really getting on my nerves. Also really annoyed that I got ignored.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It all depends if the schedule is up today or tomorrow


----------



## MCHB

Drove a skid-steer forklift for the first time on Wednesday and ZOMG! I'm no stranger to forklifts but when it comes to ginormous ones there's no better way to learn precision than sorting through frigged baskets that need to be repaired! I honestly felt like a 5 year old playing in a sandbox! I also have a new found respect for the forklift operators at work that have them mastered because holy frick!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was hoping when they decided to open the shop till 11pm again that we would also go back to 8 hour shifts but we are only going from 5 hour to 6 hour shifts unfortunately, can manage as long as EI lasts but after that may have to look for a second or new job


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I wonder what I will be sorting tomorrow when I get in to work again.


----------



## IcedOver

A job I had been looking at which disappeared from the job board a month or so ago is back. I think I need to jump on it and apply this time, but it's a big step. I'm really miserable at this current job. If I got it, I think it's likely that my pay would be about half of what I'm currently making, lower down towards what I was making before Summer of last year.


----------



## Kevin001

Got two complaints at work, oh well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Back to 5-11pm shifts next week


----------



## IcedOver

It's not my decision, but my company is looking to hire people _on the chance_ that we could have work coming, even though we do not have it currently. In fact we have barely anything. We have one huge job that was supposed to start already but is in holding for several factors, and no clear indication of when it could come. So hiring in anticipation of a job that isn't even a "go" is ridiculous. It's like Babu on "Seinfeld" - "Where are jobs? Show me jobs!" This is an affront to the people we have who are struggling on literally no work. In addition, they're planning to hire someone to support me when my job is a one-person job. Yes, I was run ragged during the last third of last year, but that's the way it is. Hiring a full-time person for me to find work for is absolutely ridiculous. I can't divide the tasks I do because it's all part of working on something. What should I do - say "I'll make up this blank spreadsheet that takes five minutes, so why don't you send these emails that takes five minutes"?


----------



## CNikki

A coworker basically stood up for me to her manager/director when I expressed to her (the coworker) as to how I felt like my hands were being tied and that it was becoming tighter the more my manager kept being on my back and then decided to top it off by giving me an attitude last week. While the intention was well, I think the fact I told her in the manner that I did wasn't the best since I haven't been the one to speak directly about the situation. So it'll likely be awkward when going in tomorrow if the message has been relayed to my manager by now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

2 of my work colleagues tested positive for covid this week. Won't be going back for 2 weeks now. I hope they are okay.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nothing to do & boss is still here


----------



## IcedOver

We're interviewing people and I'm looking at resumes and all the jobs people have had. Meanwhile I've been with the same company for 20.5 years (different jobs within it, though). I wonder, do they quit, are they let go? It's a scary thought for me, leaving this job (especially at the moment), even though I'm desperate to do so and have been for many years.


----------



## IcedOver

Working sucks, let's be honest, but if you're able to have a job you like, which is fulfilling and engaging, and especially if it's your own company, I'm sure it sucks less. I'm 44 and have never asked myself questions of what type of work I want to do, only if I could tolerate it. I've been with the same company for 20.5 years, and it's coming back to bite me. The ideals from my view are the above - a fulfilling job or your own company, or a job that's so rote and boring but that you can fit into your life and you're able to leave it alone when your workday is done.

Unfortunately I'm in neither of those at the moment. I used to be in the latter, but in recent years I've taken on different stuff, and it's almost impossible to leave the job at the door (especially in the past year that I'm working from home primarily). Others in the company can leave it alone for the weekend or evening, but we have stuff that needs done, and I do them. Plus, I'm dealing with personalities as a supervisor, a bunch of women who keep on with "Well what are _they_ doing?" It's getting very trying and I'm feeling stuck.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Kevin001 said:


> Got two complaints at work, oh well.


Are you still working at a supermarket (if I remember correctly?)? If so, please don't take the complaints to heart! People complain about the most ridiculous things and the customer is not always right. I can't count the number of times when I was grocery shopping and had to intercept because some customer was a total moron and tried to bully the people working there for no reason.


----------



## Crisigv

It's too damn busy right now. I thought Christmas shopping was over.


----------



## Kevin001

rabidfoxes said:


> Are you still working at a supermarket (if I remember correctly?)? If so, please don't take the complaints to heart! People complain about the most ridiculous things and the customer is not always right. I can't count the number of times when I was grocery shopping and had to intercept because some customer was a total moron and tried to bully the people working there for no reason.


Casino and yeah everything went ok lol.


----------



## alienjunkie

thank you corona for making my work from home dream possible


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Forgot how peaceful the world is after 11pm, obviously will be more active in late spring/summer but starting work at 5pm & finishing later is actually my preference, and there’s less crossover time interacting with my bosses


----------



## CNikki

I need a new job.


----------



## Citrine79

Unhappy with my work situation yet again. Annoyed, frustrated and just sick of it all. Communication continues to be poor and problems (some of which I have mentioned numerous times) never get addressed or fixed. My recent computer issues (which I got zero help from IT on...my help desk ticket was totally ignored) have wrecked my motivation.


----------



## Kevin001

Getting the OT I needed. Also someone I know made $700 in 5 days with doordash. I seriously might give it a go.


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle mentioned there might be an opening at local grocery store but I'm currently getting OT at work the next couple of weeks so I don't have time to mess with that but maybe once this OT stops. Its much better getting OT at work than hassle of another job. So I'll ponder my options in a couple of weeks plus people have been making a killing with doordash locally. Like $100+ a day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I forgot my masks, took them out of my bag to wash them, forgot to put them back, now I have to use one of those medical ones for this shift


----------



## CNikki

If my work shift schedule change ends up not working out then I might very well put my two weeks in anyway. It shouldn't be hard to find another job if I was able to get some interviews for even somewhat more stable positions anyway.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I can'twait to go back to work again next Saturday.


----------



## IcedOver

In the past year, I'm the only person who has worked in the office with any frequency, although in the past few months I haven't gone in much, instead working at home like the rest of the office. This past week I worked up on the other floor we have which I don't have a key to; had to be let up. A bunch of pop, candy, and water are around which is all six months or more expired. Still, I've been eating and drinking some of it. What the hell.


----------



## MCHB

CNikki said:


> If my work shift schedule change ends up not working out then I might very well put my two weeks in anyway. It shouldn't be hard to find another job if I was able to get some interviews for even somewhat more stable positions anyway.


IMO and from personal experience you might want to make sure you have another job lined up before giving your notice. :smile2:


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> I forgot my masks, took them out of my bag to wash them, forgot to put them back, now I have to use one of those medical ones for this shift


I hate the mask mandate. It's even worse when one's glasses fog up! The company I work for provides masks and I try to make them last at least a week (and I work in a shop with the same people every day!) Our lunch tables are divided into plexi-glass cubicles made from laser cut panels slatted together. I have found one benefit of the plexi-cubicles though. If I'm sitting at one of the tables I can smack the guy sitting adjacent to me by shoving the plexi outwards!

Also...erm...there was nobody sitting next to me or across from me so I got a little over-zealous getting comfortable in my nom cubicle and maybe cracked one of the plexi sheets. Whoops!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MCHB said:


> I hate the mask mandate. It's even worse when one's glasses fog up! The company I work for provides masks and I try to make them last at least a week (and I work in a shop with the same people every day!) Our lunch tables are divided into plexi-glass cubicles made from laser cut panels slatted together. I have found one benefit of the plexi-cubicles though. If I'm sitting at one of the tables I can smack the guy sitting adjacent to me by shoving the plexi outwards!
> 
> Also...erm...there was nobody sitting next to me or across from me so I got a little over-zealous getting comfortable in my nom cubicle and maybe cracked one of the plexi sheets. Whoops!


Yeah, the glasses fogging up or breathing your own bad breathe are annoying aspects of masking, also the bands digging in behind your ears as well


----------



## CNikki

MCHB said:


> IMO and from personal experience you might want to make sure you have another job lined up before giving your notice. :smile2:


Yeah, that was somewhat in the heat of the moment because of certain circumstances, but unfortunately because of it there's truth about finding that last resort. I'm having another interview next week for something that might actually be a good fit with the given hours, so hopefully something comes of it and I can transition.


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yeah, the glasses fogging up or breathing your own bad breathe are annoying aspects of masking, also the bands digging in behind your ears as well


I try to make the masks last at least a week! I work in a metal fab shop and we have two options depending on what we're doing. A respirator or a medical mask! Either way my glasses regularly fog up! I hate it.


----------



## IcedOver

I really do not like this position I'm in of having a say over who works on what, because I'm determining people's incomes when we don't have much work.


----------



## Hussle

Lesson#1: No more attending coworker birthday parties after work if they dont really mess with you. So pissed I had to spend my money. Never again. 

Lesson#2: Make sure you have evidence if you are ever going to confront high-level manager.

Lesson#3: Leave early at coworker gatherings especially when someone else is leaving. Also have an excuse on deck. 

Lesson#4: Don't be too trusting of coworkers.

Lesson#5: Coworkers are definitely not your friends.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB

I kinda like being the guy at work that specializes in nothing but can do a bit of everything. It gets super awkward when people ask me what my trade is and I'm like "I don't even know anymore!" I want to do everything!


----------



## CNikki

Thinking I should try to apply for positions that I could potentially get with my graduate degree before technically getting it. It would make sense rather than just finding another job and either not stay long enough or stay for some years and then my graduate degree will be devalued by then. But it'll likely come at a cost to start at the very bottom of the barrel (I mean what I do now is underneath the barrel anyway.) Thankfully I have someone who is supportive and suggested to me such things.


----------



## caelle

I am desperate to quit my job but I'm so scared of my boss that I'm afraid to tell her! I feel really dumb about it. I also don't have anything lined up but I have a savings and my mom said she would help me. I'm so depressed at this job I really can not keep working there.


----------



## SilentLyric

I just want a chill and laid back job at this point. that is more important to me than money...if I work really hard or there's alot of pressure, I don't want a high paying job.


----------



## CNikki

I really am trying to find something or see what can work but it's leaving me a little bit dismayed. I shouldn't undervalue with what I can do but the expectations of the job listing requirements seems to tell me otherwise.


----------



## Citrine79

System is currently down and my boss is “working on it”. Meaning she put in a ticket with the IT dept and they will probably get to it right around next Tuesday since my department is less than important on the company’s list of priorities. What a joke.


----------



## IcedOver

When you're corresponding with someone and they either don't answer you or they partially answer you, this is what comes to mind.


----------



## andy1984

my manager keeps pretending shes doing me a favour when shes only paying me what I'm legally entitled to. every time.


----------



## IcedOver

One of my managers asked me and this guy who is my direct manager to meet in the office tomorrow. We've only had one requested meeting in the office since the virus, and that was when this second manager joined, to have a meet and greet. I go into the office myself a lot, but am a bit wary of going in to this meeting - not because of the virus, but because he didn't mention what we're meeting about. We could just as easily have met via Zoom, so the fact that it's in person points to something probably not good. I have an idea of what it could be, but am not sure. If the conversation doesn't go well or some type of ultimatum is given, I'd very seriously consider resigning on the spot. I'm tired of this place and cannot do anymore than I'm currently doing, cannot invest myself anymore in this place.


----------



## IcedOver

Have you ever heard of someone complaining after being promoted and getting more money? That's how they do it in Bizarro world, but that's me. This happened last year and again today. My manager was let go and I was given his title even though I'm not doing exactly what he was doing. I feel bad for my manager because he's a good guy. So that's the fourth person with whom I worked closely who has been let go in the past three years, yet they keep me. 

If I were working someplace else, I might not have a headache over this. I've been at this place for 20 years, and I don't have anymore to give. I've been looking for a way to force myself to quit almost since I started, but I'm such a procrastinator that I can't even get motivated to quit my job. Instead of feeling happy over two semi-promotions in the space of a year (that I didn't ask for), I feel guilty both because I know what a lameass I am, and also because they're putting more money towards me and the person they'll hire to work with me, but a group of people at my job make almost no money. I can't give details, but it would shock the hell out of you how the pay is structured for some folks, yet they stay at this place the same as I have.


----------



## Citrine79

Let my boss know at our last conference call that I was a bit behind and could use some help. She said that she would jump in and help. Been over a week now and she hasn’t done a thing. Co-worker also knows the task and could jump in as well but never does. Going to have to do it all myself as usual I guess.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Work sucks. Most of them don't do much of anything and get away with it. The workforce is a sham.


----------



## MCHB

I like being the guy on our crew at work that does everything. My foreman often asks me "What do you want to do?" and my automatic response is always "Go home with pay!" 😁

...sadly that never works...


----------



## Citrine79

Once again...dealing with the consequences of my company’s poor communication and organization skills.


----------



## IcedOver

We had a Zoom meeting with a client that's a pretty large company. Out of nowhere the person from their company said something like "We're really focusing on diversity and inclusion as a company" and also some other stuff in the same vein. It didn't have anything to do with what we were talking about. It sounded like she was reciting something she had been told to say, like a hostage. So I guess this was my first exposure to the Orwellian/authoritarian "sjw/woke" bullcrap that's infecting some companies. Very weird and concerning.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My EI may last longer than I thought


----------



## thomasjune

My week off is almost over. :/


----------



## Citrine79

The issue I thought would be a bigger problem turned out to be okay...response took longer than it should have though. The team lead (who I am not really a big fan of...she’s one of those “hot/cold” types and not easy to talk to) appears to be working on old stuff and it seems she is focused on finding even the slightest of errors I may have made. I admit the things pointed out to me so far were careless mistakes on my part (I was on auto pilot for awhile and didn’t care at all what I was doing) but she seems like the type that will use it against me.


----------



## IcedOver

A listing for this job that I had been looking at is back up on the company's website after a few months' absence. I'm again torn on whether I want to apply. I love the schedule - working both weekend days (albeit starting at 7:00 a.m.) along with having two weekdays off and working 12:00-8:30 the other weekdays (I would prefer weekdays off because weekends are meaningless to me). The job itself is more rote than what I'm doing, but that's what I need, something that doesn't require as much energy or investment and which I can leave at the office. I don't know the pay, but it likely would be about half of what I'm making currently. I've only been making my current salary (or close to it) for not even a year, so it's not like I've had it for the 20 years I've been at this place. This job would probably be closer to my old pay.

I'd also have to start at the bottom rung with little latitude, which is a negative. However, I really can't take my current job any longer. Right at this very moment I don't feel like I have the energy to change jobs, but I have to consider whether I need to try to make this jump right away before this job gets away again.


----------



## MCHB

Got the best compliment ever at work the other day....

"Mat you're the weirdest person I've ever met! Some days you're swearing or singing to yourself and other days you're quiet as a mouse"

I replied, "I like to keep people guessing!"


----------



## copper

I don't know why they put the young, inexperienced staff on the weekend shifts esp the University students? Every weekend we have behavioral issues with the residents in the homes. All week it is peace and quiet then the weekend hell breaks loose.


----------



## JH1983

Supposedly we'll have a new manager starting today. The one that hired me a year ago died and we've went through two more since then with a temp in between each time. Still short a driver.


----------



## Citrine79

Frustrated but not surprised my request for info got ignored by my co-worker. I don’t generally reach out...figure things out on my own but unfortunately she is the only one with access to the info I need. Will give her a bit more time before requesting again. And if I do need to send another email, I will cc my boss on it. Mention my boss in the email I sent thinking that might spur her into action, guess not.


----------



## either/or

GAWD why does my manager wait until the end of the day to ask me to work on projects?! On Friday she waited until 5 mins before I logged off to ask me to do something on FRIDAY for cripes sakes, and then today she waits until 30 mins before I log off to ask me to start working on something. It's like she has no respect for my personal time at all. She needs to assign me work earlier in the god damn day. I hate her I hate her.


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> Frustrated but not surprised my request for info got ignored by my co-worker. I don’t generally reach out...figure things out on my own but unfortunately she is the only one with access to the info I need. Will give her a bit more time before requesting again. And if I do need to send another email, I will cc my boss on it. Mention my boss in the email I sent thinking that might spur her into action, guess not.


Reached out again...and cc’ed my boss also and neither had any info. Not going to bother anymore. Dealing with and reaching out to people in this company is far from simple and I just don’t want to bother anymore, usually regret saying anything. I really need to look for a new job...so over it all.


----------



## Blue Dino

I don't know what to say from a video chat from my manager. She said she long noticed I have a habit of being too overly considerate of everyone, to the point of sacrificing the consideration of myself. That I am often times putting myself in jeopardizing situations just to please coworkers' demands. Apparently she and the higher up boss both thought it was my fault in several snags at a project only for them to later find out it was because I was taking on some of the tasks outside of my job description because they're tasks my coworkers didn't want to do. And it significantly slowed down the entire project.


----------



## Citrine79

So annoying when everyone keeps hitting the “reply to all” button to respond to one person’s email. Co-worker decided to send everyone a picture of her dog and a bunch of people had to reply with the phony “ohhh and ahh’s”. I can’t stand that stuff and it looks like more of it might be coming because the boss was trying to solicit interest in doing a newsletter for the team...with interviews of people, restaurant reviews, etc. Barf.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If you simply said that those beers are going on the shelf going forward I’d sort it, but I can’t read your mind or know things moved when I’ve been off for 3 days


----------



## MCHB

Other crews at work probably think we're nuts! 

Other crews: quiet as mice.

Our crew: "Dey terk err jerrrrbs!" 
...
"Not err jerrrbs!"


----------



## Citrine79

I’d much rather be swamped and have lots to do than to be caught up as weird as that sounds. Our wonky client has once again become wildly inconsistent in sending over the work, barely anything today or yesterday. I am up to date with my other tasks also so I am sitting here trying to drag out a miniscule amount of work because I have nothing else to do.


----------



## IcedOver

I keep delaying applying for this job I'm looking at, and it keeps getting away. I think it's still available. For some reason I'm under the impression that if I apply, it'd be easy to get, but that's not the case at all. So I just need to apply, find out more about it, and go from that.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Recently just recovered from Covid. I don't wanna go back to the office anymore. Need a work-from-home job ASAP!


----------



## copper

burgerchuckie said:


> Recently just recovered from Covid. I don't wanna go back to the office anymore. Need a work-from-home job ASAP!


Glad that you recovered. I don't want to go back to the office either. I have been pretty much working from home since last April,but starting tomorrow the state order expires letting people work from home if feesible. My Supervisor also doesn't want to go back. There is a Supervisor meeting tomorrow to find out what the Executive Director wants us to do. They did implement a telecommuting policy last summer so hopefully she will allow us to continue to work form home. I am afraid we are going to have another surge since every COVID directives are being lifted. Everyone is going to go wild getting near each other. I hope I am wrong and this crap is ending.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm looking at applying to this large company (as opposed to the small company that I'm currently at). However, I don't know whether the marxist "woke" bullsh*t has infected it as it has so many other large companies (i.e., causing White employees to self-flagellate for no reason upon pain of being let go). Companies should put this in their ads for employment so that people have the information to avoid them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Will be quieter on the receiving side after the long weekend


----------



## CNikki

Have to go in a bit earlier tomorrow but will also get out a little earlier. After that is a five day (and better be long) weekend for me. I deserve it.


----------



## MCHB

Forgot how big wave feeders that ship as a single unit are. The trucker's that take them to their final home must look like total bad @$$es hauling these things down the highway!


----------



## CNikki

CNikki said:


> Have to go in a bit earlier tomorrow but will also get out a little earlier. After that is a five day (and better be long) weekend for me. I deserve it.


Well...back to my hellhole tomorrow. Hopefully these two days go by smoothly.


----------



## Citrine79

Dealing with two ongoing issues (I mean like over a year for both) on our problem client. One will continue to be unresolved despite me telling my boss like 15 times about it and sending her numerous examples. Came up again recently and the tone of her email was as if she was hearing about it for the first time. Others are aware of it and have beought it to her attention as well.

The other issue...is probably going to end up being an unmitigated disaster that will take many phone calls and emails to sort out and since the parties involved (other than me) are not exactly on top of things or easy to deal with. This is kind of important as it will impact my other work also and I can’t do anything about it until I hear back from my boss. She sometimes takes days to respond to emails.


----------



## copper

Monday I do have to go in and meet face to face with three consumers. It's going to be done in the big board room that is right in the front part of the building by the exit door. My Supervisor doesn't want anyone coming inside the rest of the building. I will meet with them and then can do rest of work at home. Right now Group Home visitations are still barred unless deemed an emergency. Hopefully, we are indeed coming out of this nightmare. We will see when fall and winter comes to see if the number of cases jump.


----------



## IcedOver

Work is really uncomfortable lately. I was asked to take on a position a year ago that I didn't want, and people were let go who were more qualified. Then a few months ago I was asked to dig in deeper; again, didn't ask for it myself. The worst thing is that we are not busy, so I'm left wondering what I should do some days, whether I'm doing some things right and doing what they want me to do, whether I should ask. Plus, some people I manage are not getting paid because we are not busy. So I'm making money because I'm salaried, but they are not.

I need to kick myself in the *** and get out of this place.


----------



## Citrine79

My company continues to been run poorly and lacking in communication between management and the staff. Pretty sure they won’t handle well today’s news of the state being reopened fully and restrictions lifted (including offices). They were scrambling and had no plans at the start when we all had to work from home...doubt they have plans now. I can envision receiving a email on a Friday afternoon stating we will need to be in the office on Monday. I have little faith that this will go well and it is why I have mixed feelings about this.


----------



## IcedOver

I had a potentially embarrassing moment earlier; don't know if anybody or how many people noticed. We had a Zoom call with a client. I logged onto the call and my screen name came up as Cable Boy. That's because it's the name I used for a "Seinfeld" online trivia game last month (a reference to something in one episode when Jerry got illegal cable, as all participants had to rename themselves to something related to the show). I guess it held it over for the next Zoom meeting I had on that browser; I still don't know how that works. I quickly changed it to my name, but I'm sure that someone from the client team and one of my superiors must have noticed it when I joined. Question: Does "Cable Boy" have sexual overtones that you know of (i.e., "cable" being a euphemism for a male member, or I might be thinking of "pipe")? I'm getting kind of anxious that someone might have construed it that way.


----------



## Citrine79

Really unhappy with work right now. My boss basically said they have no idea when we will be returning to the office. They have been “discussing” it but there are zero plans in place and sounds like nothing will happen for awhile. That is rather depressing to hear even though I have mixed feelings about returning. And just reading between the lines of some things my boss said…working from home may become permanent.

We have some really uh, different ways of doing things and it has always annoyed me but now it is really getting on my nerves because it is causing more work for me and making my job harder. Had to reach out to the other supervisor for help due to this and she threw it back on me telling me to make a phone call. But not only do I not know the process (she does by the way), the place I had to call was a joke as I couldn’t get past their stupid automated voice options because what I was calling about wasn’t anywhere close to the options given. I don’t have proper phone access like she does and I don’t think I should be the one to invesitgate this problem. Not going to reach out to her anymore…will just go to someone one or figure it out on my own. Or just not bother at all.


----------



## IcedOver

Citrine79 said:


> Really unhappy with work right now. My boss basically said they have no idea when we will be returning to the office. They have been “discussing” it but there are zero plans in place and sounds like nothing will happen for awhile. That is rather depressing to hear even though I have mixed feelings about returning. And just reading between the lines of some things my boss said…working from home may become permanent.


My office is debating the in-office aspect, but is leaning towards going back into the office at some point. They had been considering getting rid of our floor and just having the second floor which doesn't have office space, but having an office nook for anybody who wanted to go in. That might still be on the table. For me, I like working in an office, but I've never been keen on working around other people which shouldn't be a surprise considering I'm on this board. I've gone into the office more than anybody in the last 15 months, to work by myself. We're a small office and aside from Zoom meetings, we don't have a need to be around each other. However, I'm very much against the pandemic having lasting effects on any aspect of culture. We cannot let it destroy any aspects or traditions of society, but we're allowing it, and some are even rooting for it.


----------



## Citrine79

IcedOver said:


> However, I'm very much against the pandemic having lasting effects on any aspect of culture. We cannot let it destroy any aspects or traditions of society, but we're allowing it, and some are even rooting for it.


Very much agree!! 

It seems my company (just reading between the lines of things said and done) seems to lean a certain way in regards to their policies and actions (I lean the oppsite way) and that makes me think all the more that we will not be returning anytime soon. I am not really in a good place mentally right now to look for a new job but I am getting more fed up and disgusted by the day.


----------



## IcedOver

Citrine79 said:


> I am not really in a good place mentally right now to look for a new job but I am getting more fed up and disgusted by the day.


Pretty much the same for me. I've been at my job for 21 years, and I keep putting off any serious attempt to find a job even though I've got my intentions on a job which I don't even know if I'd like, just because I like the schedule. It might even be half the pay I currently make. It's open and I could apply, but I keep coming up with excuses. We weren't busy for weeks and currently we're getting busy, and I'm realizing I just don't even want to deal with this any longer. So I should apply, but I don't because I'm so lazy. It's this attitude that has caused me to stay for 21 years.


----------



## Citrine79

Wow…just wow. I am going to have to do mega rant one of these days with all the crap that has gone on of late but right now I am seething. Unbelievable for my boss to think I can not only decipher that nonsense list but to attempt to get it done in a few days. Ha! I do not (especially right now) have the patience to deal with that and my other work would suffer greatly as well because all my attention would be on that. Also, fairly certain my vacation request for next week will be declined because of this.


----------



## MCHB

So glad BC has lifted the mask mandate! Wearing one in a shop during a heat wave was borderline waterboarding!


----------



## IcedOver

I'm feeling really low about my job. Not that that is anything new, but let's just say I'm the lowest I've felt in the past couple months. A co-worker I've worked with for about 19 of the 21 years I've been at this place is really unhappy. She used to be a supervisor but now I'm her supervisor and she barely has a paycheck. We're friends for the most part, so she can say what she wants to me. However, she's very frustrated, and a lot of it has to do with my management. She thinks I'm micro-managing, but I believe it's more a personal thing in that she doesn't want her work to be impugned. However, I'm not; I'm just laying out the plan for the day.

Regardless, I'm just about ready to go. Just feeling really low energy and not interested in continuing at this place any longer. I also made a mistake a half hour ago that really could cause some issues, and the folks who could remedy it haven't answered me yet, might be done for the day. I had time yesterday that I was flirting with making a resume and applying to this particular job, but I didn't. I feel like I need to do it today.


----------



## MCHB

Welp...the two best guys on our crew at work are leaving...one is leaving leaving (Super down to earth dude and has legit reasons for doing so!) and the other is relocating to the yet to be completed prep shop (by choice) to run a cnc breakpress (Whyyyyyyyyyyy?)

I'm essentially going from my foreman's third best guy to his best guy...I expect the next year to be character building and if it sounds like I'm bragging I'm not!


----------



## coeur_brise

This is going to sound lazy but I really dont want to look for a new job.. I have one, a miserable one and I haven't had to look in years. Not sure what I'm going to do with myself as I have barely any skills. Am I just not cut out for work? Or lazy or both? My current job, I can't keep because I need time off. If I quit, it's too much..I dont understand how people work sometimes. Well, back to zero I guess. Surrender yourself.


----------



## JH1983

Supposed to have a new guy starting tomorrow. We've been understaffed since around Christmas and so far have been unable to hire a single person since that time. They also recently started offering current employees a $3k bonus if we refer a new hire and more for additional referrals. Of course I don't know anyone. 

On one hand it's been nice making the extra money this year, but also feel like I've done nothing but work and sleep for months straight now. So I'm trying to look at it like either way is a win if they find some new employees or not. Either go back to 40 hour weeks and have free time again or keep making extra money.


----------



## IcedOver

Is this like a good time to look for a job, or something? I'm getting the sense that some companies are short on workers. A bowling alley near me is closed Mondays and Tuesdays due to staffing issues. I'm aware the government is enabling unemployment, so that's probably why, so should people who want a job be looking quickly before this is over?


----------



## JH1983

IcedOver said:


> Is this like a good time to look for a job, or something? I'm getting the sense that some companies are short on workers. A bowling alley near me is closed Mondays and Tuesdays due to staffing issues. I'm aware the government is enabling unemployment, so that's probably why, so should people who want a job be looking quickly before this is over?


Probably will depend on where you are and what you do. Potentially a good time to get a new job in my opinion because so much less competition with so many jobs going unfilled.


----------



## IcedOver

JH1983 said:


> Probably will depend on where you are and what you do. Potentially a good time to get a new job in my opinion because so much less competition with so many jobs going unfilled.


I'm looking at an in-person office job. I've been looking at the listing for a while and it usually disappears after being up for a while, but this has hung around. I'm sure enough people are applying, so I don't know why it's not disappearing, unless enough people aren't applying.


----------



## JH1983

IcedOver said:


> I'm looking at an in-person office job. I've been looking at the listing for a while and it usually disappears after being up for a while, but this has hung around. I'm sure enough people are applying, so I don't know why it's not disappearing, unless enough people aren't applying.


We haven't even been getting many applications. I work for a major trucking company and according to the manager only four or five in 2021 so far. All hired immediately and this guy that started this week was the first to actually show up. Experience requirement recently dropped from 18 months to 12 months and now they've added these sign on and referral bonuses. At this point anyone that applies and meets the requirements will be hired until we get these positions filled.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm feeling very, very low, extremely negative about continuing at this job (that I've been at for 21 years). Feeling very overwhelmed and scattered. Last week was a horrible week. My brother was visiting, but I was unable to get away from this job for several things we had planned to do. It was extremely busy. A couple of the projects were over last week, but this week they're replaced by more and more hassle. I'm not feeling well mentally and am exhausted physically, and it's hard for me to make mental effort sometimes to deal with all the projects and elements within projects, deal with clients, and deal with co-workers and the folks I manage. Some of the latter are dissatisfied with some things I've done, people I've known for years, and that makes it harder. 

It's so tempting to quit, and I do want to apply to another job, but it's difficult to leave the money and benefits as any new job will likely be much less on those fronts.


----------



## CNikki

Think I might be getting a new job offer at my desired location. Holy crap, finally and at the same time JUST in time when I started to feel despair!


----------



## Euripides

I've never done anything with my hands before in my life and I've zero "technical" skills, but here I am, waiting to get started as an assembly operator at one of the biggest truck factories in the world. 

Gulp.

Also, if I don't make it at this job, I'm gonna lose her :,)))


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nice to have a couple old regulars checking to see if I’ll resume guitar lessons soon


----------



## CNikki

It's confirmed for the job offer. Putting my two weeks in at my current job next week.


----------



## Citrine79

I’ve recently learned that I will be continuing to work from home for the “foreseeable future” according to my company. Not thrilled with this as it appears they are less and less interested in us returning to the office and they also continue to have no idea what they are doing.

I am back to not nearly having enough to do to get me through the day. This is partly due to our problem client who have basically quit sending over the work we do have in a timely manner. But it appears they have gone and made changes to some of the access we have to get to some of the work and now we have no way of getting it. And our contact doesn’t respond to my bosses email request on a timely basis, if at all. This client is a total trainwreck and is getting even worse. Today, in particular is really bad and I am stretching about 45 minutes worth of work into about 4 hours worth of work.


----------



## yume

I like my job but sometimes it makes me very lonely. My job is very independent and most of my days go by without talking to anyone. I kind of wish there were more meetings or other social events although they make me very anxious...


----------



## mt moyt

wow so many people are resigning. i knew this was a place with a high turnover when i joined. but there have been like 10 people whose names i recognise resign over the last 2 months. 

surprisingly (or probably not surprising), this has never been a topic thats come up when they talk about improving the company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

Just sitting here shaking my head. The client we continuous to have issues with is becoming more difficult to deal with. I don’t have and have never had the proper access to two different systems where some of the work is located. One of them we at least had another option for but that was terminated without us knowing and now we have zero access and haven’t for weeks. The other system…they were supposed to set up access for all of us but it hasn’t worked for me and of course, the only person who has working access is difficult to deal with and doesn’t respond to requests in a timely manner. I really need some info today and sent it to her immediately upon finding out and she has yet to reply. Of all the people I work with, she’d be low on my list of people I would choose to ask for help. I’d rather deal with some of the new co-workers I have never actually met in person before her.

Also adding to my growing frustration is the fact that another website we rely heavily on for to get our info is currently down, has been down since first thing this morning and they give no update whatsoever when it will return. Past instances where this website has been down have taken days to resolve. This means I have nothing to do and have been dragging out about an hours worth of work as long as I possibly can. If my co-worker would just forward me the info I needed, I’d actually have enough to do.


----------



## coeur_brise

Work just makes me nervous. I don't know how long i can stand to stand it.. I know I'm a good worker but is it truly worth the effort. I wish I was transported back to a time where it was never about finances and simply social standing in life. Plus, stories about people making it just make me feel worse. Do I honestly celebrate someone else's success over mine? Uh, anyway.


----------



## CNikki

Turned in my two week notice today. I was nervous to the point I had a little bit of a hard time sleeping last night and the anxiety for when checking the time this morning since I put the email at a scheduled time for it to be sent. Of all things, the owner herself was there and she spoke to me personally about it. It went better than I thought it would adding the factor that the owner was in-person. I'm going to miss the children even if they are spoiled, unruly pain in the butts. But I need to move on to at least start getting my foot in the door as to where my career prospects are and (finally) have an actual secure job with room for growth.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really hope when they unwrapped that pallet that it didn’t fall


----------



## shyshisho

Finished my first week at the new job. I think 5 years of remote work have taken their toll. I was pretty reserved and there was a number of people I didn't even talk to until Frieday when I had a question about something. Monday another new hire starts with the organization; I wouldn't be surprised if they related much more easliy to everyone and make me look worse by comparison.


----------



## MCHB

It's "Super Convenient" that the drive base is mounted up in space atop this piece lol! If you stand on top of this thing you can touch the overhead crane! (I get all the "fun" jobs!) 😅

...even just fitting that walled in section of trough, walls and return to the drive frame? Character building!


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> I really hope when they unwrapped that pallet that it didn’t fall


Reminds me of the time I got roped into shipping and receiving stuff and was stacking stuff for shipping and had dimensions that we had to work within (had to fit within a shipping container.) I wasn't told to tack weld the parts in place but had to take pictures of every...single...part....as we stacked them so when they showed up on site they knew where they were. (Nobody told me I had to tack them in place) "Okay!" so I took pictures of every single piece as we stacked them. At the end of the day it probably looked like shoddy stop motion animation especially when it came to flat stacks of steel lol! I was given three parameters...width, length and height! 😅


----------



## Citrine79

Once again, my boss went on vacation and didn’t bother to tell anyone. And like last time, I only found out because when I forwarded an email to her, I received her automated “I am out of the office” reply. Because of the screwed up way we do things and the difficult client, my boss and my co-worker who deals with the client on other matters are the only ones who get the emails from the client containing my work. Something weird is going on with that co-worker (we are at home still so no communication), she doesn’t respond to inquiries and only seems to check her email once a day…the end of the day meaning work hasn’t been getting to me because even when my boss is around, she too isn’t on top of things when it comes to responding to things.


----------



## shyshisho

I had to get a staff portrait taken today and the results were as bad as I expected. I have a problem with flat affect so I don’t smile often in real life, let alone on command. I ended up looking strained and unhappy. Luckily the photographer took a couple dozen shots so I could pick the least mortifying.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish I could gather the courage to find another job but I havent had to look in years. Thankful that I live in a financially stable place. my interview skills are shut but mayhe if I dont care, it just might work.


----------



## CNikki

CNikki said:


> Turned in my two week notice today. I was nervous to the point I had a little bit of a hard time sleeping last night and the anxiety for when checking the time this morning since I put the email at a scheduled time for it to be sent. Of all things, the owner herself was there and she spoke to me personally about it. It went better than I thought it would adding the factor that the owner was in-person. I'm going to miss the children even if they are spoiled, unruly pain in the butts. But I need to move on to at least start getting my foot in the door as to where my career prospects are and (finally) have an actual secure job with room for growth.


One week left. I'm already getting choked up because one child I will see for the last time Monday the latest (because of his birthday and then going on vacation.) Who knows when it will be the last time I'll see each of them. One sent me a thank you card. That might have set me off. 

Damn. Didn't think I'd take it as hard and I have a week left.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wed/Thurs are busy/steady now & Fri/Sat are totally dead


----------



## CarpeLibrum

I was recently offered a position and will soon leave my job at my dream company. This was a tough decision. My role here doesn't exacerbate my SA (both a result of my progress and my job duties). My colleagues are mostly wonderful folks who I get along with. The company has been highly supportive and taken good care of me during my time here. Benefits and perks have been top-notch. Heck, this job was much easier than my previous one, but it also included a significant pay increase. Hence, I have been exceptional in fulfilling my occupational duties since day one. I have never woken up afraid to go to work. It's a comfy position to be in. Too comfy, really. Last year, I actually signed up for additional work and inserted myself into another project here, but discovered I could still handle things quite well. I've been stagnating. I haven't learned much recently and progressing up the ladder with my current team is impossible unless one of my supervisors decides to leave. Furthermore, I've been meaning to relocate at some point for reasons and my company doesn't normally have my desired positions in my desired location.

My new position is a different story. The faster pace and demanding work would prove challenging, even for individuals without SA. I'm unlikely to find myself bored at work. It seems like I will learn a substantial amount of skills during my time there. The plan is that I can grow my career there and catapult myself to even higher positions. It's exciting. It's nerve-wracking. I want to succeed. I'm hoping that my work ethic, current skills, and progress with SA will keep me afloat.


----------



## Known

CarpeLibrum said:


> I was recently offered a position and will soon leave my job at my dream company. This was a tough decision. My role here doesn't exacerbate my SA (both a result of my progress and my job duties). My colleagues are mostly wonderful folks who I get along with. The company has been highly supportive and taken good care of me during my time here. Benefits and perks have been top-notch. Heck, this job was much easier than my previous one, but it also included a significant pay increase. Hence, I have been exceptional in fulfilling my occupational duties since day one. I have never woken up afraid to go to work. It's a comfy position to be in. Too comfy, really. Last year, I actually signed up for additional work and inserted myself into another project here, but discovered I could still handle things quite well. I've been stagnating. I haven't learned much recently and progressing up the ladder with my current team is impossible unless one of my supervisors decides to leave. Furthermore, I've been meaning to relocate at some point for reasons.
> 
> My new position is a different story. The faster pace and demanding work would prove challenging, even for individuals without SA. I'm unlikely to find myself bored at work. It seems like I will learn a substantial amount of skills during my time there. The plan is that I can grow my career there and catapult myself to even higher positions. It's exciting. It's nerve-wracking. I want to succeed. I'm hoping that my work ethic, current skills, and progress with SA will keep me afloat.


well done !


----------



## Blue Dino

The assistant HR manager who have been handling nearly all of the household inquiries and who I have long suspected for years to have a disdain towards me, once again singled me out and left me out of an important work inquiry on the email group. One where it has come very close to screwing me over. Fortunately I went directly up her chain to the HR director and she had her fixed it. She simply just kind of gave a lackluster verbal shrug for leaving my email off for like the 10th time and added my email in. When I asked her why I kept being left out, she just shrugged that it was a menial mistake. She didn't even give me a single glance of eye contact during the ordeal. She also seems to have a pattern with neglecting other employees who she isn't really close with. While ones she's close with and are friendly with, she goes out far and beyond out of her way for them. Which makes me feel even worse.

Meanwhile the new coworker, his jacka*sery looks to be getting worse. And it does seem like many also do not like him. Oddly enough, the assistant HR manager seems to also be nice to him so far as well.


----------



## CNikki

Tomorrow is the last day at this job. Then a *new start begins.


----------



## Citrine79

Our problem client continues to be a problem. Love how they totally changed the way they are sending over the work and didn’t bother in advance to let us know. Also, I am still lacking the access I need and having to rely on someone else who is less than prompt in her response to get it for me.


----------



## MCHB

I'm my foreman's best guy now. We've lost so many people and not gonna lie it's weird being a role model!

Do not want! We're going on longer hours next week (again) for who knows how long!

One foot in front of the other...


----------



## mt moyt

Hope i can make it to 2 years at my job. Ive stayed 1.5 years now thanks to WFH but its getting difficult again. I dont have any concrete plans for after, just some vague idea of gathering all my things and going to somewhere like Mongolia and try to make money online with a side job. I know my dad had a friend who went there and started his own restaurant. But i have no intention of staying past 2 years. Im afraid of getting comfortable and just living like i do now for the rest of my life. for me, i just dont want to. Getting a better job is very unlikely given my issues. It feels hopeless a lot of the time... i wonder if the world will ever overcome scarcity (as a result of technology) and people can just do whatever they want while the near sentient Machines do all the work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

My boss went on vacation. Again. And she didn’t notify us. Again. I found out the same way I did last time…I got her generic “out of office” reply when I sent her an email. We continue to have all kinds of issues with our difficult client, including one major one that really needs to be resolved. I could do a bit more digging into that issue but I am not going to since she said nothing about it before she left and because I am tired of dealing with it. It is her problem and she should have dealt with it way before now.


----------



## MCHB

Got a raise. :3


----------



## Saeta

No raise, but as from today I have a permanent seasonal contract.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm again at a really low spot with this job and want to leave. The job I had interest in still has listings up, but the ideal schedule I wanted isn't listed. Some of the same job description are listed, but they don't have the job work days or hours. Why is it so hard to keep the listings consistent?


----------



## JH1983

A guy fell asleep at the wheel and rear ended me at a stoplight early this morning. Totaled his pickup, but nobody was hurt luckily and very minimal damage to my truck.


----------



## MCHB

Being a mentor and having to step up is frigged up! I'm my foreman's best guy now (not by choice...)

I asked one of my former mentors if it gets easier and the advice he gave me was "Certainly not. Choose your guys well!" 

First and foremost I'm not a foreman yet I got the gist of what he was saying. Lead by example!


----------



## MCHB

JH1983 said:


> A guy fell asleep at the wheel and rear ended me at a stoplight early this morning. Totaled his pickup, but nobody was hurt luckily and very minimal damage to my truck.


Oh noes! Glad you both were okay


----------



## mt moyt

And the exodus continues. everyone is leaving, and if either of the 2 managers in my department leaves, it will be a disaster lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> A guy fell asleep at the wheel and rear ended me at a stoplight early this morning. Totaled his pickup, but nobody was hurt luckily and very minimal damage to my truck.


 Good to see you're OK. It's always unnerving when things like that happen because it brings us to that mental place where we realize how short the distance is between the places where everything is OK and everything isn't OK. I know most of us do not really need to be reminded of that but it has still caught me off guard enough times.


----------



## Citrine79

Incredibly frustrating that I still do not have the necessary access I need to obtain some of the info I need to do my job. I know it is up to our client to get the ball rolling but this has been ongoing for months now. Unfortunately, the only person who does have the access is completely unreliable and doesn’t respond in a timely manner when I send her the info that I need her to send me. Last time it took her 3 days and I had to send the info twice before she responded. And it is not like it is difficult…I mean I know she’s busy but it would literally take less than 5 minutes to download the files and attach it to an email. 

I can’t go to my boss about it either because she is a supervisor and also a good friend of the boss. Also, can’t help but think (I have thought this since day one I have been with this company) that she doesn’t like me very much and if I was one of the “cool kids”, she’d respond much quicker. Gonna be a problem for me soon though because I am pretty caught up right now and I need those items to keep me busy for the whole day.


----------



## mt moyt

basically everyone who was here in my department when i joined has left except for 3 others. Even one person who i thought wouldnt leave and has been here 5 years. 1 of the 3 remaining people also almost left but was convinced to stay another year and the other 2 have been here for many years. i think one of the 2 is planning to leave soon as well because of the new system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver

I wouldn't say I'm "seriously considering" this, but I'm kicking it around. The idea is to potentially quit my current job (of 21 years) and just take a little break, not look for another job immediately. I am absolutely spent. This job is grating on me like never before. I'd be nervous about finding a job after that which is why I'm unsure if this is a good idea. I'm also concerned how an employer, even at a lower-tiered job which I've been considering getting, would look at a voluntary employment gap. Has anybody ever done this, and how did it turn out for you? I actually did it with my first job which I got at a late age of 23; quit it without another in place because I couldn't take it. That's when I got this current job. However, that was over two decades ago. The atmosphere of the world is in a very sh!tty place.


----------



## shyshisho

I found out that a job I had flown out and interviewed for hired an internal candidate for the position. On the one hand, it makes me feel better that I probably wasn't rejected on my own merits (I assume that they intended to hire this person all along but needed to go through the formality of a job search). On the other hand, it's annoying to have spent the time on the interview without a real hope of being hired. At least they paid for travel expenses, though I still lost money having to take off work.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish I could take others' optimism and apply it to my world because I'm facing a fork in the road, could be jobless soon and it feels like a divorce. My security blanket would slip from me, I have to get healthcare and go through the whole process of interviewing etc etc whilst juggling major anxiety and depression. Do i stay or go. sigh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need a better paying job but this is such an easy/comfy gig


----------



## alwaysrunning

Usually I don't see anyone at work really but a member of staff came into the office earlier the other day. I just wasn't mentally prepared I think all I said was hello without taking my headphones off. We had never met before either. Then they came in another day and I went into the other office and I didn't know what to say so I just said something I had observed about the building. Then they came in another day and I just said about something going on in my town. It is hard to relax. As they were speaking I was thinking what else can I say instead of paying attention, just not relaxed.nAs this is going on its like am I'm talking too much and getting on their nerves. If you don't talk it is no good/ if you talk too much it's no good either lol. I just wouldn't be able to work in an office. I don't know how people get their work done and still talk to people. I changed my routine so I don't get on their nerves  I just would not know what to say everyday.


----------



## JH1983

Just got a letter in the mail this weekend informing me I have to renew my hazardous materials endorsement within the next two weeks. Looked up the nearest facility and it's an hour and a half drive from here and they're only open three days a week for three and a half hours each day. If I fail to renew in time I won't be able to work since my job requires it.

I guess I should've known this, but it's my first time renewing it. I knew it expired when my license needed renewed, which is two months from now. It apparently takes 60 days for the background check to clear. Which now I remember from when I initially got it. Just didn't put it all together again I guess since it's been two years. So fun stuff to drive three hours for that and then go straight to work after to drive more.


----------



## Kevin001

Glad I've been OT but not sure for how much longer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Either he still works here or he doesn’t, tomorrow morning will tell


----------



## Citrine79

Recently had my 5 year anniversary with the company and not surprisingly, it was not acknowledged other than a computer generated email from the internal social platform site we use and that is because everyone’s anniversary date is on there. Normally, I wouldn’t have cared but the fact that the team lead went on the platform and wished a happy anniversary to someone who has been there for a year and to be honest, I had never heard of her (we still work from home) and ignored myself and the other two co-workers of mine who started the same day as me is really off putting and has got me going. Along with me and my two co-workers, another girl started that day as well (we all joined this company from another) and her superior acknowledged her anniversary on the platform. 

Even if she didn’t want to do it on he platform, my boss could have at least sent an email or text acknowledging it…that would have been okay with me as I don’t particularly care for the platform…it is basically the same few people patting each other on the back and bragging about stupid things that no one care about including the dumb fitness challenges they push down everyone’s throat but only a scant few actually partake in.

It is just another indication of the fact that my department (and certain people in it) are less than valued by this company and makes me all the more not want to go above and beyond of what is required of me.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm feeling extremely negative and apprehensive about this job daily. It's really tempting just to quit, but I've been at this place for so long that I'd feel rudderless if I did that. As far as trying for a new job, something's wrong overall with my mental state. I feel "soft"; my retention of stuff and ability to focus on work-related things have been very low lately. As such, I'd be afraid that I couldn't hack it at a new job, that I'd forget things I was trained on.


----------



## Citrine79

Conference call with my boss today and my guess is she won’t acknowledge my recent anniversary date. But I am sure she will have plenty of time to discuss the group Halloween costume which is pointless anyway but even more pointless this year since we are still working from home. I can’t let this go and it continues to impact my already less than stellar motivation and concentration.

At my old job, my boss was a nightmare to put it mildly, the company was a joke from top to bottom and full of people who didn’t belong there for a number of reasons, the main one being nepotism. But I liked the work, I took pride in my work despite the other problems and over the years there…there were some good people who I enjoyed working with. This current job…I have issues with my boss but she isn’t a psycho like my last one was and this company is kind of a joke as well but is at least better organized and not the total s-show from top to bottom the other one was…but I don’t like the work (it is the same job I did before but a very different specialty and different way of doing things) or really the people/atomsphere of the job. I have a number of coworkers I have never even met since they have been hired while we have been at home. The ones I do know…I have no attachment to them and have no desire whatsoever to do anything but the absolute bear minimum required of me.

The TL/DR version….I am miserable at my job and really need to look at other options. Also, working from home is total misery and depressing beyond words.


----------



## coeur_brise

So far, I've lasted 2 months longer at my job than i expected. But now what..is this truly what I want to be doing? I need a job that I'm ok with doing. The pay currently is not bad, the hours are "eh" yet I feel paralyzed when it comes to looking for something else. I just need to know what's out there. I haven't the slightest clue.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It’s very possible I could lose my job sooner than I think


----------



## mt moyt

Ive thought this for a long time now but the manager who sits opposite me and the coworker next to him have a relationship that reminds me of my parents. its bizzare. He is quiet and she is just as quiet half the time but when they interact she will talk a lot and comes close to scolding him. He is already married though. 

I am very uncomfortable talking to either of them or just talking around them. it feels like they are judging me. which i guess is probably how people feel around me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver

A client asked for the people working on their project to submit CVs. We don't know why. Others whipped theirs out fast, but I didn't have one, so had to half-*** one. It didn't have to be pretty, just the basics. So perhaps I should just revise it and send it out to the job I've been considering, get it over with and get the hell out of this place.


----------



## shyshisho

Not sure how I feel about having a supervisor twenty years younger...guess it makes me think about how I kind of screwed up my career path.


----------



## IcedOver

I would say before that I was "running on empty" with this job, but according to the "Seinfeld" episode where Kramer and the used car dealer are taking Jerry's prospective car on a test ride and finding out how far they can go with no gas, you can still go for a while. Today I'm just about at the point in the episode with this job where the gas level needle has broken off and the car is just coming to a complete stop. I have nothing else to give. I have no energy even to put thought towards some things with this job. What worries me is that I wouldn't have any energy with another job. Ideally I'd take a break from any job for a while, but I'm concerned about insurance and also being able to be hired after a voluntary break.

I was looking at this lower level job that I'm interested in not because of anything about the job, but because of the schedule. The company has several listings for the same job, but they have different ID numbers. In past entries for this job, they had the hours of the job listed; different entries had different hours. So if I'd apply, I wouldn't know what schedule structure I'd be applying for.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sure they left it aside but it was marked as a return not a refund, every other time you guys wanted a keg left alone you marked it “don’t touch” but now I gotta pay cause they didn’t


----------



## Fever Dream

Kid, you shouldn't say that to anybody working here, or to virtually anybody in any work place. They will either laugh in you face, or call you a lazy POS.


----------



## IcedOver

I've been in the supervisory/managerial position for a few years, but never too involved in hiring until late last year. We rarely hire anyone as far as the people I supervise and never let anyone go either (although I don't know why they stay). However, in the last month we hired two people where it was the first time I had looked at resumes and initiated that they'd be the people we'll look at and hire. The job we hired for is very low tiered as far as an "office" job (even though they work from home). So we're not looking for rocket scientists or whatever. However, I think I am just not good at hiring because even though I and a co-worker who also interviewed them thought they'd be good, at least one of the two women we hired isn't working out. You tell her something, and it's like a sieve even when it's right on the page in front of her. Her computer skills are also very low. It's only been a few days, and I'm trying to work with her. She's super nice and seems to want to make this work. However, I went with availability rather than skill.


----------



## copper

Our good direct care staff in the group homes are leaving. Now we got the idiots working. I never saw a group of people that needed so much training in my life. We have to constantly hover over them. Do they want us to go over to the houses to work while they sit on the couch playing with their phones? I wish I could retire.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I don't know how it is elsewhere but as it pertains to my line of work, it feels as though the system is collapsing.

The company has made some questionable decisions that have gravely affected worker morale to the point where it almost seems irreparable yet there is another aspect to this "collapse" that I find much more peculiar.

Two things can be true at once right? Yeah the company sucks but the workers themselves are giving no effort from the get go to be decent workers. They take elongated breaks, forgo doing any job task they deem irrelevant, and are overall just flat-out lazy even as it pertains to doing simple things.

The new hires tend to come in and many have voiced to me, in one way or another, that they feel as though they don't have to do anything at work. The ones that have been there a few years or more completely blame the company for their lack of work ethic instead of taking any responsibility for themselves. 

My superiors don't seems to care at all even when notified of the problems in the workplace.

My coworkers usually leave me all of the tasks to complete myself yet still have the audacity to feel as though they deserve a paycheck.

Working for this company certainly feels like I am on a sinking ship


----------



## mt moyt

At the beginning of every month i check to see who is resigning that month. The company has a list of resignations and new hires. I thought there wouldnt be any this month since there is the year end bonus but still 1 from my department is leaving. So many have left this year.
I also noticed my managers wife who works in another department is also leaving. This makes it more likely that one of my managers will leave, and if he does that will be a big hit to morale. He has a taken a lot of leave this month so its likely they are for interviews. my other manager is already swamped with work. 
I also plan to start looking for a new job in January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copper

mt moyt said:


> At the beginning of every month i check to see who is resigning that month. The company has a list of resignations and new hires. I thought there wouldnt be any this month since there is the year end bonus but still 1 from my department is leaving. So many have left this year.
> I also noticed my managers wife who works in another department is also leaving. This makes it more likely that one of my managers will leave, and if he does that will be a big hit to morale. He has a taken a lot of leave this month so its likely they are for interviews. my other manager is already swamped with work.
> I also plan to start looking for a new job in January.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think my boss is finally going to retire. He has been cutting his caseload down and doesn't want to take anything new. He is in cruising mode now. He is leaving to visit his family in Iran tomorrow and comes back in January, but I and the other guy in my department think he will retire at least next spring or early summer. The one guy in my department says he is going to retire too if this happens and I think I may have to myself. I can't take over due to I only have a BA and he is a licensed Psychologist. My luck they will hire someone younger than me to take over that wants to work everyone to death. I will have to roll what pension I have built up into an IRA due to avoid being hit with the 10% penalty and taxes for taking it out before I am 59. Too bad I am not 54. If I was I would get my health insurance for ten years.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Don’t try to be efficient when old dogs are running the show & aren’t interested in new tricks


----------



## coeur_brise

Why, work, why. why work at all in fact.


----------



## Citrine79

Found out that my company has no plans to bring us back into the office and that working from home is more than likely going to be permanent. Not thrilled with this especially because my current living situation is less than ideal and I am really struggling with motivation and effort of late.


----------



## copper

Citrine79 said:


> Found out that my company has no plans to bring us back into the office and that working from home is more than likely going to be permanent. Not thrilled with this especially because my current living situation is less than ideal and I am really struggling with motivation and effort of late.


Yeah, it must be hard when you don't have a decent setup at home. I live in my own house with my two cats so it isn't much of a problem. But I like doing a hybrid system of doing some days at home and going into the office other days. Since June I have been going in to meet with clients two days per week, but not spending a full 8 hours there. We have to wear masks in the office where we share which I do. My office partner and I don't want to sit there all day wearing masks. She has been breaking out on her face. There is another office I could use but it is a windowless closet. I spent 5 years in that office and don't want to move back there. So far the executive director is allowing me and my supervisor to do this. Pretty much everyone else has returned to the office but they have their own offices.


----------



## Citrine79

I really don’t much care for my job and should use this as motivation to find a new one but job searching at this time is not a good idea as my mental health is terrible right now and there are some other reasons why it is not a good idea. I don’t know what to do as I am miserable and can’t take much more of this…especially now in winter where my anxiety is much higher.


----------



## coeur_brise

^^I can relate. The feeling of not wanting to be at work is just immense for me personally. I think it's better than nothing however. It takes a lot of courage to change. I think I'm stuck here until my mental health goes to crap and I cant cope anymore. Maybe. Basically I have to want to be here. I guess I'm just squirreling away my savings in the meantime.


----------



## mt moyt

i will be on leave the whole of next week. i think the manager may be leaving earlier than i thought... another assistant manager is transferring over. They also have been omitting a guy who transferred back a month ago, i think he decided to leave as well. I dont care about him though, hes the type who will take days off when its the busy period. Ill have to step up my plans to leave, starting next week. just because i tend to procrastinate.

I dont why they do this, the assistant manager seemed happy enough where they were. Now theyve transferred over to the department where everyone leaves. Many of their friends have already left. i give it 6 months tops before they leave too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79

Ever since I found out that I will be working from home permanently…I have been struggling. I don’t do well at this time of the year to begin with and more added misery from work isn’t helping. Things have slowed down and there is not as much work coming in so I have to stretch out the work I do have for the entire day. Again…been in this position many times since we began working at home. Communications with my boss continue to be iffy at best so I end up just sitting there staring into space by the end of the day and wasting as much time as oossible during the day because there just isn’t enough to do.


----------



## MCHB

Erm...about a year ago I joined the safety committee at work to get over my fear of public speaking (Exposure Therapy)! We used to do bi-weekly safety demo's alas because of the coof we can't do them anymore. The first in person demo me and another guy did in front of the entire shop (he was as anxious as I was!) was on ladders! 

Fast forward a year and I'm co-chair of the safety committee at work until told otherwise! We do a site-wide safety inspections once a month throughout the shops and yard (we have a checklist and a margin for notes!) It's not the exposure therapy I wanted alas exposure therapy is exposure therapy! 😅


----------



## Citrine79

Well I have unloaded on my employer plenty of times in the thread so I feel like I should acknowledge when they actually did something good. I received a nice letter and decent sized gift from the company in honor of my 5th anniversary..two months late but something is better than nothing. My boss didn’t sign the lettter though.


----------



## JH1983

We get to start work a few hours early tonight. I'm hoping I can get done and be back home before all the drunk drivers start getting out.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm absolutely dreading going back to work to face the avalanche of crap coming. We had off this past week and instead of doing work the week after Christmas, I largely didn't do any work at all. I tried to decompress, as in the past two years I've barely taken any full days off. Not that I haven't said this before, but I just can't do this job any longer. I have nothing left for it. It takes up too much of my attention. I need a job that is just rote and simple at the moment. Of course I've been saying this for two decades, and all last year when this job has become particularly stressful. Did I apply anyplace? Take a guess.


----------



## mt moyt

my company has replaced nearly 50% of its employee count since i joined not 2 years ago. i dont think they care lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver

It's seriously tempting to pull an Antonio Brown at my job today. That's how bummed I am about going back to work.


----------



## CNikki

Giving constructive criticism, room to act on the improvement, while giving strongsuits as I do the work? Sounds like a decent workplace to be in.


----------



## Citrine79

Yeah…I really should be more careful and pay better attention to my job. Keep stumbling on careless mistakes I made. Not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things but if I actually gave a damn…they wouldn’t be happening.


----------



## JH1983

Got hit by a drunk driver last night. I'm having terrible luck with that kind of thing lately. Had that guy fall asleep and hit me a few months ago and now this. As we were passing each other I was thinking, "wow that guy is close" and then bam. Everyone was fine luckily. I mean he went to jail when the cops got there, but no injuries to either of us. I'm worried my company will find fault with something I did though. Guess I'll find out Monday.


----------



## Blue Dino

I tend to have a knack of questioning authority and the context of instructions/directions given to me, even though I try to do it in the most respectful manner possible. Instead of just doing what I am told to do. I know in some ways this can be seen as a plus, but in most cases in the regards of work politics, this is usually bad, stupid and self-sabotaging for me to. And I sense that many colleagues are likely annoyed by this. I always am paranoid this will bite me in the butt one of these days. I always try to stop doing so, but I always find myself reverting to this habit. Maybe it might be an ego thing. Which I've always attributed myself to having completely none of. I guess that could be wrong.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Union jobs tend to have a lot of support with the general public. The company is always bad; The union is always good according to these folks but it is quite a bit more nuanced than that.

My job's union just recently ended a strike with the company and I can't help but feel almost indifferent. I've mentioned before how in my department, I am legitimately the only one that does anything. Not a joke, not hyperbole. I am legit the only one whom doesn't just stand around. I've mentioned my grievances directly to my co-workers, no improvements. I've mentioned these problems to management and they too don't do anything about it. It's been this way for 8 years of my employment.

If something is big enough to require intervention from the union, I've seen the union protect the laziest scumbags you've ever seen and shrug off disciplinary action because evidence of their wrongdoings wasn't catalogued to the union's liking. My co-workers behaviors and work ethic have never really improved and I am often the one taken advantage of. I've had co-workers whom have been there for years never improve and I've had newbies on their first day tell me precisely that they feel as though they don't have to do anything.

I'm so super excited to get back to work where I'm going to be the only one doing anything once again. (/sarcasm)

Just yesterday; The company reps said they were "optimistic" that a deal would be done soon. At the same time yesterday, the union was telling press that they were "far from a deal".

If you are "far from a deal", how do you reach a beneficial deal in a matter of a few hours when for 10 days prior, the company, very publicly, never budged?

I'm just so ready to be done with this field. Incompetence and secrecy on all sides.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I made the above post 4 days ago and everything is shaping up to be typical.

I return to work in two days yet have been detailed on long neglected tasks that of course are being left for me upon my return.

I know this is not the case everywhere of course but I just find it difficult that I can't name one co-worker, in the 8 years of my employment with this company, that has been on par or better than me in terms of work ethic and effort. These guys literally won't do something as simple as change the trash.

Nothing changes. Management does nothing, Strikes do nothing, The union protects extremely bad workers yet my co-workers all still expect to be paid fairly. What a joke.


----------



## Citrine79

We had the annual virtual companywide staff meeting the other day…pointless as usual. But at least department was mentioned this time. Still thinking about something from it though. A few weeks back, I got a weird email that appeared to be from HR asking for info…I knew it wasn’t because I didn’t recognize the name and it looked sketchy. So I reported it as spam. Turns out, IT sent them to everyone to basically “test” who would report it and who would reply. I get they are trying to warn people and protect info but I just feel uncomfortable about it being done that way. Seems like they have little trust in employees. Supposedly, we are getting a survey to fill out soon and I might voice my displeasure with them.

Several annoying issues popping up in the workflow of late. One, in particular is going to require some digging into. I should probably do it but I trying my hardest not to because it involves calling a third party who is very difficult to deal with and really hard to get any info from as just an employee. My boss, who also would be considered an adminstrator would have an easier go of it. I know this isn’t good but I really don’t care that much and I am kind of procrastinating on it and playing a bit dumb because I don’t want to deal with it.


----------



## coeur_brise

My passion for working seems to have died at my job..I'm still here but the healthcare has become worse and I've not made any real connections that jar me out of everyday zombie mode. Applying for any other job would be simple except I doubt my work and social skills so much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

6 days in a row & won’t even show up till the next pay period


----------



## JH1983

They actually gave us the night off due to weather.


----------



## JH1983

They canceled work again for the weather. It's like having an extra weekend.


----------



## Blue Dino

Getting a lot of strong hints the colleague at my department is trying rally the managers to unsurp me for my position. Because he has simply been throwing lots of passive aggressive hints around to everyone that I am simply nowhere good enough to be in my current position. Now I am realizing more other coworkers a feeling this way and is siding with him. I might just be my paranoia. But it's getting very obvious that one colleague is very unsettled with me. It's a lingering stress on top of many other stuff.

In all fairness, I do think their feelings are justified and are reasonable. I am pretty bad at things compare to the average person with similar experience with whatever particular skill it is.


----------



## Citrine79

Once again, I am dealing with the consequences of my company’s (and especially my boss!) less than stellar communication/organization skills. I have contacted my boss several times about an issue related to the work that she needs to look into and have received no response or info of any kind from her on it….and it has been several weeks now. My co-worker is bugging me now as well because she can’t do her part of the work until I do mine and I cannot do anything until I hear back from my boss. The company has plenty of time though to make useless changes no one wanted or asked for and to promote dumb blog posts and nonsense like “positivity bingo”. 🙄


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> Once again, I am dealing with the consequences of my company’s (and especially my boss!) less than stellar communication/organization skills. I have contacted my boss several times about an issue related to the work that she needs to look into and have received no response or info of any kind from her on it….and it has been several weeks now. My co-worker is bugging me now as well because she can’t do her part of the work until I do mine and I cannot do anything until I hear back from my boss. The company has plenty of time though to make useless changes no one wanted or asked for and to promote dumb blog posts and nonsense like “positivity bingo”. 🙄


I followed up again! and still not. a. word. from my boss. Co-worker continues to hound me also. Don’t you think if I had heard anything that I would have gone ahead and done what I needed to do? 😣 My guess is that my boss has done nothing about this despite her saying she was “taking notes” and going to look into the info I sent her. This is a fine example of why I no longer care about my job and the work I do and only do the absolute minimum required of me. All kinds of errors and weird things keep popping up in the work both due to external and internal causes (and our incredibly incompetent client) but I never say anything anymore because someone somewhere down the line will figure it out and because the few things I did point out are still a problem and have been for years because my boss “put in a ticket” with IT and our software provider and likely never followed up on it.


----------



## NotFullyHere

How long can I keep pretending to be okay? Severe depression and anxiety, and I have to put up with other peoples' squabbles and ****. I wish I could get a gun and blow my brains out. Or maybe take a trip on a ferry and drown myself.


----------



## Blue Dino

Blue.Dino said:


> Getting a lot of strong hints the colleague at my department is trying rally the managers to unsurp me for my position. Because he has simply been throwing lots of passive aggressive hints around to everyone that I am simply nowhere good enough to be in my current position. Now I am realizing more other coworkers a feeling this way and is siding with him. I might just be my paranoia. But it's getting very obvious that one colleague is very unsettled with me. It's a lingering stress on top of many other stuff.


I was able to figure out something this colleague struggled to do so for a few days now. He then humbly attributed to his own brain fart. But reality is more so that I knew the ins n outs of something better than he does. This give my self esteem a bit of a needed boost at least.


----------



## mt moyt

Ever since i have not been able to find a new job, which has been making me sick everytime i apply, i am starting to get scared of losing this job. And i was confident it would only take 1-2 months. They could easily let me go because i dont talk. i dont have a good relationship with anyone at work. I have had 2 online interviews and they never contacted me after. i was hoping i could join one company that one of the people who left went to (but left after a few months), but they didnt even reply. It feels like my survival depends on other people liking me. its not one of my strengths lol.

Lately it also feels like they are trying to phase me out. My work has been very little these 2 months so i have nothing to do for like half the day but everyone else looks busy and the new guys who replaced my colleagues that left are very fast learners and hardworking. WFH also ended so i'm in the office every week and everything feels worse. Im really not cut out for this. Starting to get this surreal disconnect where interviews feel really pressurising like i have to prove im really hardworking and personable and competent but its all just memes and laughs on social media like no one is worrying about anything. wishing i was close to retiring, rich, or a pet etc. Probably because i am so disconnected from the real world. to make things worse i keep telling myself i have given up whenever i feel pressure so i am not improving or progressing.


----------



## Citrine79

Conference call with my boss coming up and I am not looking forward to it. Because I know she hasn’t done a damn thing about the issue that has been known to her for weeks now. Yes, I probably could have looked into it myself but I don’t care enough to do so and I think it is more involved and will take a number of calls to fix, which is likely why she hasn’t done anything. 

All kinds of weird things keep popping up in the workload and nearly every day there seems to be a tech or system related issue. Makes me all the more disinterested and unmotivated.


----------



## IcedOver

We do a weekly Zoom call status update, and I usually am looking at other job stuff during it, but this morning I was doing that plus dealing with back pain, and I missed a question posed to me and didn't know which project it was about. I had to be prompted by my manager, which was embarrassing. I already feel like I'm a fraud and am not up to the level of the other folks.


----------



## Citrine79

It is quite obvious that my boss looked into the issue that I had been telling her about for weeks literally minutes before our conference call and the resolution..it was exactly what I thought it would be. Also, she could have told me to do what I ended up with it from the start. If I cared more…I maybe would have been more aggressive about it but…meh.

Having issues with the system yet again. Our IT department is less than stellar and it is even worse for those of us working at home as we are low on the priority scale to begin with. The last time I this issue they were no help at all and eventually through googling and getting help from a family member…I figured it out. Looks like I am headed for that route again as it is pointless to ask my boss either because she is not really responsive to emails most of the time.


----------



## JH1983

I just filled out an online application for another job. My wife has really been wanting me to stop working nights and something promising popped up recently that's a daytime job. I've spent the last couple weeks reading every review I could find online and finally pulled the trigger on applying.

I have it pretty good at my current job and know I'd be taking a pay cut initially. If I can't be back to my current pay within about six months I don't think I'll take it. It would definitely be more work and being a day job would require dealing with customers, which I don't have to do at all right now. Which is amazing and would be hard to give up honestly.

This potential job does offer time and a half pay after 8 hours in a day and 40 hours in a week. I've never had a job that paid any kind of overtime before, so that part would definitely be a plus. The biggest downside I've read in all the reviews is not even getting your 40 hours as a new hire for awhile and that's what worries me.


----------



## Citrine79

I did manage….somehow…to get through the items I needed to this week. But my lackluster attitude caused me to screw something up…and it was of kind on purpose because I was feeling terrible at that time. Was going to try and get around it but I think I am going to have to tell my boss about it…I think it can fixed/accounted for. Going to kind of play dumb/apologetic when I tell about it.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wonder if anyone else struggles with absenteeism as I do at this very moment. I call in once every couple weeks, sometimes even once a week and feel horrible every time. I used to be able to work full time but now I can't and that worries me for future prospects. I feel like broken thing that can't work..

I also wish I could be a specialist, say like a person who doesn't mind working in a morgue. Guaranteed job right there. However macabre that thought is.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> I also wish I could be a specialist, say like a person who doesn't mind working in a morgue. Guaranteed job right there. However macabre that thought is.


 I dunno. You might be surprised how many people could deal with it. There are probably a lot of people who'd love to work in a morgue. There might be more competition than you'd expect. Life can be weird like that.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> I dunno. You might be surprised how many people could deal with it. There are probably a lot of people who'd love to work in a morgue. There might be more competition than you'd expect. Life can be weird like that.


Honestly seems like a pretty ideal job in the medical field. No abuse or conflict from patients like you'd have dealing with the living.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> Honestly seems like a pretty ideal job in the medical field. No abuse or conflict from patients like you'd have dealing with the living.


 Honestly, I don't think I could deal with the morgue thing. I don't believe in ghosts or anything supernatural but just....I'd be grossed out I think.


----------



## coeur_brise

WillYouStopDave said:


> Honestly, I don't think I could deal with the morgue thing. I don't believe in ghosts or anything supernatural but just....I'd be grossed out I think.


Yea, I don't think I could do it either. I saw a job listing for a small town and was curious. They were looking for a county coroner. I just couldn't deal with dead bodies much less identify what they could've died from. But you never know. Maybe I DO have the skills, if I put my mind to it. 😳👻


----------



## mt moyt

My department isnt the only one with high turnover. the department who sits next to us in the room is also being decimated. after this guy leaves later this month, i think 5 out of 9 joined within the last 12 months. 

i got 2 more interviews on monday 3pm and 4pm, since apparently interviews are all online now. one contacted me more than 1 month after the first interview so im guessing their first choice quit on them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coeur_brise

How am I supposed to work this week. I hate it each time. I thought I wouldnt last last year but I ended up having some months where I took negative pto balance or whatever, or maybe they were unpaid, don't quite remember. But I have very few allowances this year. Maybe if i end up using up all pto, i can ask for part time accommodations. 
I really don't want to be stuck without a job, it just means I'd have to look for a new one. I feel like I'm in a failed marriage.


----------



## IcedOver

Prior to moving into this rental house where I have about $500-600 more in total monthly expenses, I was definitely on my way out of this job that I've had for 21 years. However, considering I'm salaried and making okay money for the last two years, currently I feel I need this solely from a financial perspective. Any new job would be much lower paying because I do not have qualifications for much and am looking for a more "rote" job anyway which doesn't require so much time investment. The job I have been looking at likely pays about half of what I currently make, although it would allow me to make rent. So I'm in a spot where I am at a job that I absolutely detest but don't have the mental "out" of thinking I could easily quit this. Prior to moving, I was even lightly considering quitting this job and going jobless for a few months.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> Prior to moving into this rental house where I have about $500-600 more in total monthly expenses, I was definitely on my way out of this job that I've had for 21 years. However, considering I'm salaried and making okay money for the last two years, currently I feel I need this solely from a financial perspective. Any new job would be much lower paying because I do not have qualifications for much and am looking for a more "rote" job anyway which doesn't require so much time investment. The job I have been looking at likely pays about half of what I currently make, although it would allow me to make rent. So I'm in a spot where I am at a job that I absolutely detest but don't have the mental "out" of thinking I could easily quit this. Prior to moving, I was even lightly considering quitting this job and going jobless for a few months.


 Will your landlord allow you to have a roommate? I know you made the move so you can live alone but at least you'd be able to choose someone you know you can live with. Do a background check on them and so forth.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> Will your landlord allow you to have a roommate? I know you made the move so you can live alone but at least you'd be able to choose someone you know you can live with. Do a background check on them and so forth.


I would never, ever want to have a roommate. That's one reason I moved to a house - to be by myself. If I got a job making half or 60% of my current, I could still make rent, but I wouldn't have much going into the bank (I have pretty okay savings at this point). If I got a lower-paying job and the house was just too much money, I'd be back in an apartment.


----------



## JH1983

I got a callback from that place I applied to a few weeks ago. I've missed the manager twice because he leaves before I wake up. The person I talked to today knew me by name when I called and said he would have the guy call me later in the afternoon on Monday. 

I worry the starting pay will be too low for me to accept, but I'm going to go ahead and hear them out. I told my wife we need to sit down this weekend and figure out what's the minimum we can get by on if she really wants me to get a day job. 

I also found out someone at my job put in their two weeks yesterday. So that will mean more money for me because they'll have to put more work on the rest of us until they find a replacement. My manager told me awhile back we hadn't had a single application turned in for like eight months, so finding a replacement won't exactly happen quickly. 

I just really worry about considering taking less pay right now. Prices of everything are going up so much. I'm expecting a huge spike in general goods and food soon because of the fuel prices.


----------



## mt moyt

.


----------



## Citrine79

Womder how many times I am going to have to email my boss about this latest issue before she responds? Last one took 4 emails and a phone call. This latest issue though really irks me because it shouldn’t be an issue at all if it was set up the correct way. I mentioned to my boss many times that it was not set up correctly and gave her an example of one that was correct to prove it and she did nothing about it. Just makes me all the more miserable and unmotivated.


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> Womder how many times I am going to have to email my boss about this latest issue before she responds? Last one took 4 emails and a phone call. This latest issue though really irks me because it shouldn’t be an issue at all if it was set up the correct way. I mentioned to my boss many times that it was not set up correctly and gave her an example of one that was correct to prove it and she did nothing about it. Just makes me all the more miserable and unmotivated.


Well I got a response and it was what I expected. She told me that they “looked into it”, gave me a useless suggestion and then told me I should make a phone call about it. Yeah, I am not going to do that. Not only do I not know who or where I should call (they have many locations and numbers listed), I don’t know all the info or details they would ask for. I will let it sit for awhile and sort of check into it. And then at our next meeting, I will bring it up and do whatever I can to make my boss look into it.


----------



## mt moyt

so i accepted the job and gave my notice at my current job. pay wise i might be getting less because they told me the bonus here mid year is a lot more than what i got last year, because mine was prorated. but i didnt know that. my head of department is really quite nice, kept telling me i need to communicate more, and saying they wanted to help me improve and eventually get promoted. but i ruined it socially and i guess thats the main reason im leaving. 

now im worried because after i quit and accepted the new job, they sent me a link for background check, which my offer depends on. I really dont like how these companies do things... they should get all this stuff done first before making the offer. Also their HR and interviewing team are really disconnected because HR is outsourced. So i had the interviewer constantly asking me to talk to my boss about my last day when i hadnt even been given the contract yet. Its red flags all around but i dont care because i ruined it for myself here socially and honestly im a walking red flag myself.


----------



## MCHB

New work boot day!


----------



## JH1983

MCHB said:


> New work boot day!


What kind did you get? I used to get the Wolverine high top lace up work boots, but always got my laces caught in the liftgate. So I got these Ariat slip on boots, like cowboy boot style. They took a little getting used to with not having laces, but I like them a lot better. 

Gotta have the steel/composite toe, be fully waterproof, and the non slip has to be really good. Lots of boots claim non slip, but they're not really. I always try them on in the store and see how easy it is to slide around.


----------



## MCHB

JH1983 said:


> What kind did you get? I used to get the Wolverine high top lace up work boots, but always got my laces caught in the liftgate. So I got these Ariat slip on boots, like cowboy boot style. They took a little getting used to with not having laces, but I like them a lot better.
> 
> Gotta have the steel/composite toe, be fully waterproof, and the non slip has to be really good. Lots of boots claim non slip, but they're not really. I always try them on in the store and see how easy it is to slide around.


Red Wing something or other. The last pair of boots I had were Timberland's and I almost got two years out of them! For whatever reason my right boot always dies before the left boot does! The stitching on the seams in said boot blew out...


----------



## JH1983

MCHB said:


> Red Wing something or other. The last pair of boots I had were Timberland's and I almost got two years out of them! For whatever reason my right boot always dies before the left boot does! The stitching on the seams in said boot blew out...


That's a good run. I'm usually only getting about a year or so out of mine. Pulling pallets around on concrete ends up wearing through the soles on the heels and then water starts getting in through the bottoms.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've never worn boots (never needed to). Recently I considered buying some but found all the ones I tried on unbelievably uncomfortable. The prices were out of this world expensive. My conclusion was I don't need them. The only real use I'd have for them would be if there was a really deep snow and I absolutely had to go out in it. That's hardly worth the money and the fuss since it hardly ever happens.


----------



## Citrine79

I just…I just can’t with this company 🙄🙄. I have explained the problem in detail and even provided examples literally dozens of times (this has been ongoing for at least a year or so) including the other day on a conference call where I once again went into detail about what the issue was. Today my boss emails about it and my jaw dropped (not in a good way!) at the question she asked. Not only is it obvious what the answer is, it shows she hasn’t paid attention to or done anything about this. What a freaking joke!!!


----------



## MCHB

JH1983 said:


> That's a good run. I'm usually only getting about a year or so out of mine. Pulling pallets around on concrete ends up wearing through the soles on the heels and then water starts getting in through the bottoms.



That's about the average run I've had with boots and it's always my right one that blows the stitches first! I was thinking about it the other day and whenever I'm welding something low to the ground I sit on my right leg. It sounds stupid alas it's comfortable! I was determined to make my old boots last two years, alas...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to quit procrastinating & repost my guitar lesson ads


----------



## zonebox

I will never understand why easier jobs pay more in my experience. I slaved away moving furniture for $8.00 an hour, risked my life while I was at it, and was never really appreciated for the fact. Whenever we complained, my boss would tell us to pull up our panties and get on with it. Most days, I could literally and I mean literally as in literally, wring out the sweat from my shirt and form a puddle on the ground.

Yet, I deliver two meals in less than an hour and make $24.. yeah, that is how it seems to be. I lifted a total of four bags, oh the travesty!

Now these same jokers complain that no one wants to slave away for minimum wage at jobs they are not appreciated at. I'm glad people are taking a stand.


----------



## Citrine79

Well at least that problem is going to be ”fixed” one way or the other due to reporting deadlines. It was handled rather poorly but I do admit that I probably should have taken more initiative on it but I didn’t because I just don’t care enough. Also, I can’t get over the fact that it should not even be a problem in the first place if things were set up correctly.


----------



## IcedOver

We recently went back to a "hybrid" work schedule, mandated the same day a week in the office. It was the most people in the office at one time in two years. We had a couple meetings. Within those two years I went from hourly semi-supervisor to salaried manager, and all at a job I can't stand (been at it for 21 years). Also during this time, a few people were let go, but I was kept. So they must find something in me that I don't. Physically being around these folks in the meetings made me realize how out of place I am. They all either have degrees or have a lot of experience in this field, while I'm just a schmuck who has simply hung around for a long time and worn a bunch of hats. It makes me realize how, despite having a "college degree", I'm unqualified for any job, how I didn't set myself up for any kind of career. If I were back in my lower rent apartment, I'd just do what I had been considering for a while, applying for and trying to transition to a different office job at a company where I'd likely be making only about 50-60% of what I currently make. However, being that I'm currently renting a house and have about $500-600 more in total monthly expenses, that tactic is less feasible - less so about meeting those costs than about what would happen if I move out of this house - I wouldn't be able to rent another house because I wouldn't be making three times the rent. I'd have to go back to a low-cost apartment. Not that I plan ahead or anything; I've never done that. The pressure of this job is getting to be too much so that I really need to consider my mental health instead of money.


----------



## IcedOver

I SO wish it were possible to do some sort of "trial work day" at a potential employer/company before accepting a job. I'm not talking about an interview where you just talk about the job, but an actual work day where you would either receive limited training and shadow someone or have some tasks yourself. Then you could better decide if the job is the right fit for you. This might not mean much to someone who does not have a job who is looking to get a new job - they'd be fine with any job and could quit and find another. For someone switching jobs like myself, I'm worried that if I got a new job, it might be worse than the one I have. I am making okay money at my current place (although only for the last two years out of the 21 I've been at the place), but I can't take the job anymore. I've had interest in a job that potentially only pays about 50-60% of what I currently make, but it would potentially be less stress, more rote. The problem is that I don't know the nitty gritty details of the day-to-day work and cannot find details on it anywhere. I wouldn't want to leave my current job and despise this new job even more, especially given the difference in income.

If anybody is familiar with the job of a lockbox processor at a bank's corporate offices, let me know!


----------



## JH1983

They told us this week they're putting these new high tech driver facing cameras in all the trucks next week. We've been hearing rumors and horror stories from other nearby DCs that already had them installed recently. That they detect hand and eye movement and if you do anything except keep both hands on the wheel and look straight ahead you're getting written up. Like no eating or even taking a drink of water. And they even detect fatigue in your eyes and people are getting written up for that even. Supposedly people are quitting and getting fired left and right. 

It's all rumor though like someone knows someone that knows someone at another DC, so I don't know. The guys with wives and kids that don't let them sleep during the day (we work nights) are freaking out because they're perpetually tired and will never not be fatigued. And I'm worried about not being able to eat or drink. I eat three out of four of my daily meals while I'm driving at work. I eat on a very strict schedule and I don't have time to stop each time. I'm already cutting it close on having enough time left to sleep as it is and often not getting enough. Sucks if the rumors are true because I like this job and it pays well. 

Our manager claims he thinks nothing will change, so I guess we'll see. It really seems like something out of a dystopian movie. Also it's pretty ironic for a company that pays by the mile to pretend that they care anything about safety when that pretty much guarantees unsafe behavior. Really bizarre these companies complain they can't find drivers and then do everything they can to make the jobs unbearable and then complain more. It's like they've been screwing employees over so long in the name of profit (they get an insurance discount for the cameras) that they're completely out of touch with reality. Hopefully it's all just people overreacting and nothing will change.


----------



## MCHB

Darn it!

So as the co-chair of the safety committee at work on the employee side the rep on the employer side forgot he had the day off to be elsewhere so I get to have a talky roll in tomorrows safety meeting! Talking in front of 100 people sucks! When it comes to exposure therapy though it's exposure therapy to the max! 

On the plus side I won't be doing it alone this time!

One of my biggest weaknesses is public speaking alas the only way to get over it is to do it. When it's go time it's go time!


----------



## IcedOver

I made a mistake at work. It was totally my fault, and I just realized it this morning, that I was doing something wrong for the past two weeks. I had to bring this up to my managers this morning, and I'm trying to make it right. It's already caused one problem and may cause more. The managers were like "Oh, it's okay, mistakes happen", but that is likely not how they feel. Whenever I make a mistake at work, it consumes me and I can't even think straight. I think rather than continuing with this job, I'm just done. I've been at this place for over two decades. I need to get out. I mentioned in a post above my issues with having just rented a house and how a job change would impact that, but I don't think I can take that into consideration. I need to apply at the place I've been considering. Of course not saying I'll get it (in fact I had applied to them a few years ago and didn't get past the initial online screener test they sent, and someone I talked to online had the same experience). I need a job that isn't so involving; I want one that I can go in, do my shift, leave, and not even consider it for the rest of the day. As it is, I'm constantly needing to monitor something on this job.


----------



## MCHB

IcedOver said:


> I made a mistake at work. It was totally my fault, and I just realized it this morning, that I was doing something wrong for the past two weeks. I had to bring this up to my managers this morning, and I'm trying to make it right. It's already caused one problem and may cause more. The managers were like "Oh, it's okay, mistakes happen", but that is likely not how they feel. Whenever I make a mistake at work, it consumes me and I can't even think straight. I think rather than continuing with this job, I'm just done. I've been at this place for over two decades. I need to get out. I mentioned in a post above my issues with having just rented a house and how a job change would impact that, but I don't think I can take that into consideration. I need to apply at the place I've been considering. Of course not saying I'll get it (in fact I had applied to them a few years ago and didn't get past the initial online screener test they sent, and someone I talked to online had the same experience). I need a job that isn't so involving; I want one that I can go in, do my shift, leave, and not even consider it for the rest of the day. As it is, I'm constantly needing to monitor something on this job.


Mistakes happen and I totally get where you're coming from. Heck I make mistakes all the time. Most of the time I catch them but sometimes I do not. Mistakes suck alas by making a mistake you'll learn from it. Er and Er again but less and less!


----------



## JH1983

I heard from a more reliable source at work that what really happened with the new cameras was a guy got in trouble for eating a bowl of pasta while he was driving. I guess that's understandable because eating a bowl of anything while driving isn't a great idea. Makes me feel a little less worried.


----------



## MCHB

Burning rod off a Ranger 305G always makes me nostalgic. I almost never stick weld anymore so it's kinda like a nostalgic treat! Do I miss field work? NOPE! Stick welding? Sometimes! My vert 7018 is still mint apparently! 1/8" 7018 rod. 4 tacks. two 2" welds. I used like 3/4 of a rod. 125 amps. Arc control set to 2 on the crisp side! I scraped the slag off and the weld looked like a flat weld. "Huh...easier than I remember!"

We've been dealing with parts shortages and managing so sometimes we have to install stuff in the yard at work on equipment waiting for electronical doodads. The doodad in question was a tempsonic. Inserting the rod into the arse of the cylinder was easy alas I went to plug the two connectors together. Different pin outs! Apparently the cable from the probe plugs into the tempsonic module and then that module gets plugged into the junction box!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Extra hours plus holiday pay on my next paycheck & still I’ll be broke on that payday, still, I appreciate the extra hours, they are desperately needed


----------



## JH1983

I got right around 60 hours at work this week. Weeks like this make me wish we got overtime pay after 40 hours.


----------



## Skeletra

I feel like everyone at work has gotten nicer. A shift in the vibe. Am I just imagining it? Is it because it’s spring? Did they.. did they hear me say something less flattering about them? (It wasn’t meant bad, everyone has their issues, sometimes I can get frustrated at certain co-workers). It just feels strange.


----------



## CNikki

Think I should start looking for a stay-at-home job. Going to need it.


----------



## MCHB

The past few days have been total nostalgic overload! Of the machines we build at work the "S" drive that mounts under a merch deck are the most I'm familiar with!


----------



## IcedOver

I'm a manager at work, and in order that I wouldn't be the only person on my level, we promoted a guy to manager level. He's a great guy, has been with us for a few years on a much lower level, but has aptitude for much more and had managerial roles at past companies. I'm not sure why we didn't bring him up earlier, but he's doing a great job. I realize from how upper management treats him and just from observation that he's way, way stronger than I am at this job. I have nothing else to give after 21 years. I'm desperate to quit. When Covid hit, they let a couple manager go but kept me. I almost wish they'd can me and keep this guy so that I wouldn't have to decide to leave.


----------



## MCHB

Being a mentor is fascinating!


----------



## wyattmoe803

So we had this "requirement" or come to think of it there are like more than one pointless things I can think of that we were supposed to do that I've come to find out are not necessary or other people aren't doing consistently. I left without doing the thing today and I feel like I got away with something. I've been pranked! It wasn't supposed to be done anyway I think. Or am I missing a memo?🙃


----------



## mt moyt

today was my last day at my job. the offer didnt get pulled after all so im still working tomorrow. they didnt reply regarding the clarifications so i dont know if it was because of timing issues. i didnt like the place but i still feel a bit sad... mainly because of a few people, one of whom have explicitly said they wouldnt text me anymore. very confusing person.

I didnt say goodbye of course...at least its in keeping with my character while i was there. i did text 3 people after i left.

wish i had a day off to recharge but it might be better for my voice issues that i start off while the ball is rolling rather than go a weekend without talking.

i will be cycling to work from now on so i just pumped my bike tires... which set off the neighbours dogs because im using a 20 year old pump that squeaks like crazy. still works tho, unlike the other newer pumps that were lying around. Japanese made... they really dont make things to last anymore.


----------



## Blue Dino

Having left 12 emails and 5 calls later in a span of 6 weeks, HR has yet to give me a single reply. I wonder if they have me blocked or have me set to their spam filter. Maybe they got annoyed me with of having left all of those messages. Typical routine tasks for people normally, they're always a series of revolving hurdles of dead-ends for me.


----------



## MissAverage22

I am thinking of resigning from my current employer - been there for 5 years and for most of that time a guy who works there has been trying to talk to me.

Not that I don't like him back, but there is nothing to talk about with him. I left his department getting on for 4 years ago. I like my job but I like him more, and because of that imbalance the only decent and kind thing to do would be to resign and move to another company.

I understand he is upset about it and I feel really guilty about doing this, but had he have managed to open up to me and approach me rather than get excited when he sees me for the first time since the pandemic or hang around with his guy friends he drinks with outside of work and point me out and call me "fine", then I have no doubt that something more than likely would've happened.

I get that he is introverted and socially awkward, but I can't just jeopardise my job and hang my whole livelihood on some workplace romance that might not even last that long.


----------



## Orb

Absolutely exhausted after a series of interviews. I pop a benzo beforehand, but I can barely do anything for the rest of the day. Now, it's the waiting game. I do have a job, but it's changed drastically and no longer something I want to be a part of.

Not just that but I've been studying for the tech parts, so much to potentially know, it's overwhelming!


----------



## Citrine79

Being off for a week did not help my motivation in the least…in fact I think it is worse now. The client I do the most work for is becoming more difficult to deal with. They are inconsistent at sending over the info we need and the info that does come over…has been a mess of late. I frequently have to correct them on errors or request missing items. And much of the work itself is sloppy and disorganized. This only adds to my lackluster effort and motivation most days.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Work doesn't have anywhere to put spent batteries. A couple of occasions now people have just chucked them in the bin which is no good. I collect them up in a box in my cupboard when I see that; but I'm always like what if they see me leaving with these batteries. You can't just discard batteries like you do everything else though.

They also will leave food uncovered and one morning I went up into an office and there's loads of bluebottles flying around. Had to shoot them down with a chemical.


----------



## MCHB

Ordered some new silly welding hats! I have 4 grey ones in rotation and have three white ones coming! Light colors when it comes to welding may seem silly but they do reflect the heat! We can get "Arctec" ones through work and I did used to wear them alas my head wasn't copacetic with the embroidery logos on them so yeah...


----------



## JH1983

Just gotta get through tonight and then ten straight days off work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need that shift for the money but I also need the time off to rest too


----------



## Orb

In one week, I got contacted, interviewed, and hired! It means I have to move from Hawaii to CA in a matter of weeks, but it's worth it for the massive pay increase, benefits and it's a Fortune 100 'best company to work for' in the USA.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

An Indigenous customer my coworker refused service to accused her of being racist before immediately being racist to the Muslim security guard on duty…


----------



## JH1983

Job interview tomorrow at 4pm.


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> Job interview tomorrow at 4pm.


Well, I don't think I did great, but not terrible I guess. I checked my heart rate on my watch before I went inside and it was 126. I managed to calm down a bit, but still forgot most of the stuff I meant to ask about.

It was my first experience with difficult interview questions. I've only been to like three interviews in my life and they mostly just asked about lifting x amount of weight repeatedly and stuff like that. I knew this going in and looked up the questions, but turned out they were different than the list I found online.

The one thing in my favor is apparently not many applicants. It came up about my current job being shorthanded and he mentioned they'd been trying to hire someone for six months and only had three applicants in that time. I guess they are more picky than my company though because we're literally hiring anyone that applies if they meet the minimum requirements.


----------



## Fever Dream

Some people are just *so* worried that you're getting something they didn't in that position. All the while asking for new special privileges for themselves. I guess it further proof that adult are big children that more is required of.


----------



## JH1983

I got offered that job. Can't believe how fast it all went. They called me Wednesday, set up the interview for Thursday, and I woke up Friday to an email with the job offer. Have the weekend to decide, but I'm leaning heavily towards yes. I'd have to take one week of classroom learning locally and then travel for a six week training course before starting the job.


----------



## IcedOver

Is it insane to consider switching jobs to something that pays potentially 50 to 60% of what you currently make? By "switching", I mean voluntarily quitting a job to go to a lower-paying job. I can't take my current job any longer, but I don't feel that I'm qualified to do any other job that would pay this much, and don't even want to be involved in such a job search. Currently I feel like I'm out of my depth at this company in the position that I was asked to take on.


----------



## copper

My boss is leaving in September. I heard today the supervisor for the Autistic program is interested in taking over his job. I don't know anything about her since she was hired in Apr of 2020 when the office shut down for COVID and I started to work from home. I did a check online and found her Facebook and she looks to be in her 30's. So she is a Millennial. It will be weird since I have been dealing with baby boomer parents, teachers, and bosses all my life. Plus, I don't know if she wants to keep me and the other two workers in the department. My anxiety is going up more everyday thinking about this. The two other workers in the dept can retire but I am 52 so I can't get SS, Medicare, and can't access my pension until I am 59 1/2. I am too young to retire and too old to be rehired somewhere else, plus I have to stay in this area due to my aging parents need more help.


----------



## IcedOver

I SO wish it were possible to do a "trial" one or two days at a job to find out if it works for you, while you still have your current job. So maybe you could take a vacation day or two and go work the other job. I'm flirting with applying (again) to a job where I like the schedule, but am unsure if I'd be in sync with the office or the people. Perhaps more importantly, it might pay only about 50 to 60% of what I currently make (although I've only been making this higher salary for two years, so this pay would be more in line with what I used to make). So the idea of jumping into a job I am unfamiliar with and jumping away from significantly more money, is unappealing without knowing more about the job.


----------



## copper

It looks like my supervisor found someone that has the experience to take his job. He use to work for a couple of our group homes before I came here. He went on to get a doctorate in Behavioral Psychology. He founded an Autistic school in Ohio and sold it. He moved back up here full-time to supposedly retire. He also built a hockey arena in Columbus, Ohio. He bought a pizza restaurant up here and several old buildings in the town north of here. I asked my supervisor if he wanted to work full-time and he said he did. Wonder, why someone who retired, would want to do that? He meeting with my supervisor and the Executive Director Friday. So it will be like starting a new job coming September if he keeps us. He may want to bring in his own people. Glad I have my house paid for, no student loans, and have quite of money saved up. There is no way I can move since my parents are needing more help with their living. My brother lives in North Carolina so he isn't going to do it.


----------



## Citrine79

Today is the semi annual companywide staff meeting. I usually feel even worse about things after them. All they do is go on and on about how great we are…signal out the “cool kids” and my department barely gets a passing mention let alone recoginition of any kind.


----------



## MCHB

Got a raise! :3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hate how worried that kid gets about literally everything…I told him to go home & I’d stay & finish up but he wouldn’t leave & kept freaking out as if we’d get in trouble for staying to finish the job so I left just to shut him up & now I gotta ring my boss in the morning who I know wouldn’t have had any issue with me staying & if anything likely would’ve thanked me for staying get it completely sorted out


----------



## Citrine79

Citrine79 said:


> Today is the semi annual companywide staff meeting. I usually feel even worse about things after them. All they do is go on and on about how great we are…signal out the “cool kids” and my department barely gets a passing mention let alone recoginition of any kind.


This post aged well. The meeting was exactly that. My lack of motivation is getting worse by the way.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

First day shift tomorrow, not looking forward to it at all


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canada Day weekend is a ****ty week to do liquor deliveries…10.5h of loading & unloading yesterday…thank god it’s a half day for the holiday itself


----------



## mt moyt

My manager told me they are looking to leave. this is quite bad for several reasons. i really hope it wont be this year. 
4 others also joined recently and anyone of them could leave. feels like my previous job all over again lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t like day shifts, I’m not a morning person, & deliveries are inefficiently organized & not worth it for the pay


----------



## copper

I better start using my longevity time before getting a new boss in September. In the past, I had bosses that would deny me time off. Also, the new boss may want to get rid of us and bring in his own people. My boss is still talking to this one guy to take his place.


----------



## mt moyt

i was right, another person is leaving. also my type of work is getting outsourced eventually. most of the stuff have already been moved to India and Malaysia. oh well lets see what happens, im too lazy to be proactive...


----------



## MCHB

My favorite tool at work...for when you really gotta ugga dugga somefin!😁

...The first time I used it I had way to much fun with it erm...making race car noises!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Thank **** I’m done day shifts/deliveries…two weeks of this **** & I feel like I’ve been run over by a train, not even remotely worth it


----------



## JH1983

I just emailed the manager of that job I'm trying to get since I hadn't heard anything in three weeks. He got right back to me and said they're still waiting on everything to go through and that it takes awhile. I was looking online and people are saying the hiring process with this company can take months. 

I'd been agonizing over whether to follow up or not for days and figuring I somehow didn't get the job even though they offered it and I've signed a contract for the training. My current company is giving us a raise before July is over, so at this point I kinda hope to see what the raise is before I have to put in my two weeks.


----------



## coeur_brise

I know that work is a part of life but I'm just so tired of it. It doesn't inspire me and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Citrine79

Yet again, my employer’s unbelievable lack of communication has an impact on me. I am super annoyed my boss did not let me know that old stuff was being worked on and would result in extra work being sent to me. And the client it is for…they are disorganized and careless so I got a bunch of stuff all at once and it is a mess. Gonna take a very long time to complete this stuff and I am most certainly NOT putting in any overtime or being a “team player”. I know it sounds bad but I am so fed up with the way they do things and I am in no mindset right now to deal with this. I have a hard enough time with my other work…I do not need this to deal with.


----------



## MCHB

Super stoked! One of my co-workers is back! A few months ago his wife gave birth per-maturely and from the sound of things it was like going through heck. 120 days in the hospital down in Vancouver! O_O 

When the little rugrat was born I guess it was really really really tiny (it's their second) I didn't ask to many questions but yeah. Both his wife and his youngest are doing really good now!


----------



## JH1983

It seems like my company just throws money away sometimes. They created this new position a few months ago that's basically a traveling driver that fills in where they're needed. They get paid 3x the normal starting rate for a driver plus hotels, rental cars, and gas card. Supposedly they came up with this amount because that's how much it was costing to hire temps and courier services to replace drivers and they'd rather pay their own people that much. 

But we've had three of these guys filling in at our terminal recently and none of them were long term employees that were promoted to this position. All had been hired within the last few months. None of them know the job well and have to be trained by us. Just doesn't sit well to train a guy that's making 2-3x what you make to do the exact same job and not even as well as you having done it for months or years.

It just seems like instead of hiring these new people that don't know the job and giving them these huge six figure salaries they could pay existing drivers just a little more and maybe there wouldn't be such a driver shortage. There's one of these drivers filling in here now and possibly a second coming this week. By the time they get their salary plus hotel plus rental car and gas card what they cost the company is equal to what 6-8 of our regular drivers make. If they'd just put that money into existing drivers pockets instead they'd have loyal employees that know and do the job well. Crazy concept, I know. I guess that's why I'm just a driver and not a CEO.


----------



## JH1983

They announced today we're getting a 10% raise starting next week. I was expecting like 5%. Still not really keeping up with inflation, but better than nothing.


----------



## mt moyt

i found out theres a free shuttle bus that goes to the airport during lunchtime from my workplace. probably going to use it a lot now.


----------



## copper

Found that I scanned a behavioral assessment into the wrong file. I hate when this happens. Good thing my boss didn't sign the sal then it would be a pain to remove. I called admin they were able to remove it. Good thing the auditors didn't discover this.


----------



## Crisigv

Every other day someone is looking to switch shifts. It's really pissing me off.


----------



## copper

Feeling like when I was younger and in August would start getting more anxious due to going back to school. Getting a new boss in September because the boss I had for 26 years is retiring. The new person is being interviewed Monday and I am sure he will be hired since he also has a PhD in Behavior Psychology like my previous boss. The Executive Director has talked with him once before. It is like starting over again and don't know what to expect. I started to have school dreams of forgetting my schedule or where classrooms are. I wish I could retire but I am too young to retire but too old to be hired.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Weird shift today, but I survived


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I surived the heat at my work shift today, but it was fun thankfully.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had a pair of coworkers who have less than 1/10th of the experience in me in something, gave me pointers and teach me the basics of something that I should long have known. I just loathe how lackluster I am and how low the plateau my ability is in just about anything I take up and should've been very proficient in. Most of the other coworkers very obviously caught on to this base on their "how do you not know this?" expression and body language. So this is bad. Especially how one of the coworkers for years now have long remarked frustration that I don't deserve the job position I have knowing that there are many others much better than me for it.

I just loathe how lackluster I am and how low the plateau my ability is in just about anything I take up and should've been very proficient in. My lack of ability is just inexcusable and worrisome.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Hope the power is back on in the back of the store for my work shift tomorrow.

EDIT: Still out, but the electrician should be there tomorrow to fix it. I will probably take the day off to be safe, and go back on Saturday as usual.


----------



## MannyDt

Not sure if I’m in the right spot but yeah, this is my first time posting anything ever. My name is Manny, if been battling anxiety since 17 years of age, I’m 38. So, I’ve taken Xanax for almost my whole life. I was recently incarcerated on a federal charge and did a year in prison. You can only imagine how hard that was on me being that I have severe anxiety and wasn’t able to get my meds when i was locked up. I went through insane withdrawal. I thought i was going to die every night for seven months. It took me a really long time to even build up the courage to talk to a C.O ( correction officer ) to explain to them how I was feeling. After being in a really bad spot during my incarceration they finally moved me to a prison camp in miami which was a lot better. I started to program and work. Finally filled out a cop-out to speak to doctor. I was given buspar 10mgs twice a day which barely did anything. Few weeks later I requested sertraline. I was on this medication for the remainder of my sentence. It helped about 25% I’d say. Still left with crazy anxiety. Always thought I was being judged or looked at. I’m finally home and still taking setraline but at a higher dose of 150mg. I’ve seen some improvements in my panic, but still with tons of anxiety.I spoke to my psychiatrist about this and requested hydroxyzine, just because I’d rather not be on a benzo, but I think that’s the only thing that will work for me.Started taking it but it made me feel a little weird. So, im kinda back to the drawing board. I know for sure that any benzo will help me, but you know, to be honest, it took me to go to prison to get off it and now to go back to it again, I’m not sure. I was actually thinking about taking REXULTI with my sertraline but again, not sure.. just with really high anxiety and have to find work soon which terrifies me because I was always on Xanax when i would work. Please, does anyone have any suggestions for me? I’d really appreciate it. 
t.y


----------



## pillbugger

I was wearing a plain, light blue shirt with a pocket on the chest and looked at myself the mirror. I looked super professional, as if I worked in healthcare, especially with my glasses on. I can see why everyone always wants to work in healthcare (there's always a bunch of people walking around wearing such outfits around here, as well as stores that sell such specific clothing).


----------



## mt moyt

i want to retire


----------



## JH1983

Well, it's DOT blitz week this week.


----------



## mt moyt

its always sobering when someone leaves. not that i was close to them, or anyone at work. but they were nice and its a bit sad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Buddy quit & now I’m stuck on days/deliveries again, this is total BS


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I've probably detailed ad nauseam my disdain for coworker work ethic and company business dealings that don't necessarily bear any fruit.

Workers, at least at my place of employment, are quite lazy, entitled, and inept. We are understaffed and the ones that do get hired and come in, feel as though they can just show up whenever they want to and get paid to do nothing. They never adapt or learn with the few responsible workers having to hold their hands through the simplest of tasks. If they don't want to show up they just no call no show and still have a job later on.

I don't particularly like the company either. They've implemented some absurd cost-cutting measures and policies while still expecting top level results but they're not willing to pay for any of the proper resources. The highfalutin, high position executives come in to do their little observance and expect everything to be functional.

I tend to believe that this degradation of morals and proper ethic is emblematic of a larger problem in society as a whole. In my estimation, most people are only as good as they have to be, are only as civil as they have to be; It just feels like everything is going downhill. This is why I want to live out in the middle of nowhere. Perhaps only inviting a select few into my life but never being apart of a larger group again.


----------



## mt moyt

i have officially met the worst person at my job out of all the jobs ive been at. they talk about people behind their back, very rude to all the new coworkers, and in my case goes on loudly about any mistake i make to the boss like im not in the room. they speak in chinese which i dont really speak but i can understand what they say. never admits their at fault, i could go on and on. also speaks in a falsely high voice. but everyone knows their real voice because they lose their temper so often.

and the boss lets it be because they are buddies and they are also the last non manager whos been there over a year while everyone has quit. i dont think they want to lose their last long term member. especially since another employee quit after 6 months last month.

also i think the boss has been somewhat desensitised to it. another thing i noticed is that when i wasnt the target it didnt seem so bad. i mean it was bad but easy to forget about. but its very different when its directed at me. maybe its my low empathy idk.


----------



## bad baby

^
Damn that sounds like a sucky situation. My coworkers also talk about me in Japanese thinking I don't understand. My listening is ok I think, and even if I don't understand everything I can at least get the gist. Granted they're not saying anything bad, but like have some basic manners lol. One time I straight up asked a guy, "Why are you talking about me? I'm right here you know." And he just blanked me and went back to his conversation. Like, cool bro. Cool cool.

Also in meetings sometimes they're talking about my work but they'll just not include me in the conversation unless they absolutely have to (like they have to ask me a question or something). Oftentimes I just forcibly insert myself into these conversations, or I'll bring something up unprompted. But other times I'm just like sick of making all this effort, and I just let things slide or watch things play out. Not the healthiest way, but like this is exhausting man.

Tbh I feel like a lot of my coworkers are lacking in emotional intelligence and don't notice how their actions come across to other people. But they're so super polite and non-confrontational at the same time. It's weird af.

I think this has contributed to an overall work culture where people don't really communicate and coordinate enough, and different pieces are very disconnected. When I ask people something (that they should know and is frankly kind of important), they're just like, _shrug_ "I dunno, I'm not in charge of that." As you can imagine the quality of projects that come out of all this. It's kind of demotivational.

Anyway, enough of my worker's alienation spiel. Gotta get back to worker. _Long groan_


----------



## JH1983

I was looking at job listings on Indeed the other day and saw one for a tugboat captain and it paid $600-$800 a day. So naturally I looked up how to become a tugboat captain. It's not easy and takes years apparently. I had no idea tugboat captains were making that kind of money though.


----------



## Citrine79

Found someone from the IT department randomly logged into my computer today. I didn’t contact them and we weren’t having any system issues so it makes me wonder if they were spying. My boss has hinted that they can track what we are doing within in system. If they really are doing that, it is pretty bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve worked with 3 different people on day shifts doing deliveries for the past 4-6 weeks, it’s supposed to be over now with new hires but it’s just as likely one or both of them quit & I’ll be asked to do it again next week


----------



## alwaysrunning

There is only one other person that does the same job as me at the place I work at and she's coming in and not doing the work. Had to message my manager that the work wasn't done yet again and I was doing it. I just find that stressful. I said to my manager if it helps I can just not go into her section at all and then some of the other staff might complain. I told her I hated messaging her this, about the lady coming in and not doing the work.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Today I just felt really wound up. I went into a toilet that she had "cleaned" and will try to write this in a way that doesn't cause 🤢 there was stuff on a toilet roll and stuff on the flush handle. She always just emptys the mop bucket, no rinsing out of the mop at all, so when I fill it with water, the water is brown. 

I'm a heavy handed person as it is, I broke 3 needles in a needle felting class by accident lol, but because I felt so wound up I was putting my glass water bottle in my bag and it accidentally hit my thermos flask and smashed. Then I had water go all over the stuff in my bag. Thought my scientific calculator was okay but just had to take it apart as it's having problems. Think it will be fine when it's dry though.


----------



## Citrine79

My company is a freaking joke. I’m falling behind, making sloppy mistakes and basically spend half the day on social media but I don’t care at all. I so badly want to quit but I can’t for a number of reasons. I do the barest of the bare minimum required of me but even that is a chore lately. I’ve never been this bad or apathetic even at my last job where my boss was a nightmare. As bad as she was…at least that company was better run than my current one is.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Im thinking now to buy two mop and buckets and keep them in a separate place to the ones she uses. I put fresh water in the bucket that she uses for the dining room and it is turning dark brown to black. The floor is sticky when you walk on it.

I cleaned her toilets on Friday. I can't say anything now as the times when I've said something they tell me she was in or she should have been in.

I do not know what is going on with her to be honest.

If I have to do her toilets I shall just do the touch points.

I told my manager "I hate having to message her this stuff" I can't keep messaging it's causing me stress.


----------



## JH1983

Going out of state tomorrow to stay in a hotel the rest of this week for work. Possibly next week too, but either way will come home for the weekend. I wish I could've gotten to ride with the guy on this route for a night though. Going in blind sucks. Just a lot to go wrong when you don't where you're going. Hopefully he left good notes at least.


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> Going out of state tomorrow to stay in a hotel the rest of this week for work. Possibly next week too, but either way will come home for the weekend. I wish I could've gotten to ride with the guy on this route for a night though. Going in blind sucks. Just a lot to go wrong when you don't where you're going. Hopefully he left good notes at least.



As expected all kinds of things went wrong. What should have been a 7-8 hour day was like 12 hours. 

First I don't understand why so many drivers don't put their keys in order. It's like whatever system you're using nobody else understands it. So I wasted a lot of time trying every key on the key ring at most of the stores.

And then there was a road closure and Google maps took me down 10+ miles of what seemed to be a one lane dirt through a forest where I had to go 10mph. So that was like an hour. Partially my fault for using Google maps in a truck, but really no vehicle should ever go on this road I was on. 

So hopefully tonight is better. This hotel is pretty nice at least. Got a separate bedroom and living room. Food is good. Got breakfast when I got back and saved it till I woke up a bit ago. Coffee sucks as to be expected from every hotel I've ever been to.


----------



## Citrine79

IT decided to make a huge change and of course, didn’t send any advance notice. My boss had to know it was happening also and didn’t say a word. And my department, which this change impacts the most…not only were we not notified, they screwed up and didn’t even install what we needed until a bunch of us emailed them and they realized they forgot to do our department. 🙄 And the new way…doesn’t work as well as the old way. Another useless waste of time and effort by our uh, less than stellar IT department.


----------



## bad baby

Citrine79 said:


> My company is a freaking joke. I’m falling behind, making sloppy mistakes and basically spend half the day on social media but I don’t care at all. I so badly want to quit but I can’t for a number of reasons. I do the barest of the bare minimum required of me but even that is a chore lately. I’ve never been this bad or apathetic even at my last job where my boss was a nightmare. As bad as she was…at least that company was better run than my current one is.


I'm trying to find another job before I fall into this state lol. Really hard to focus on the work when everything is so disorganised and pointless..


----------



## JH1983

One of my coworkers is taking back one of the days of putting in a few extra hours each week that I've been covering the whole year. Part of me is disappointed to be making less money, but it's going to be really nice to only be working 45-50 hours a week again.


----------



## bad baby

Useless advice from "career coach" on LI lmao:


> Great question [Name]! When I'm coaching freelancers on niches, for sure, there are some that are more rich with opportunity that others- i.e. technical writing! As a non-technical person, I myself did not resonate with trying to (and hopelessly failing at!) writing technical pieces. I wrote what I knew and what I WANTED to write on. And then found people that valued that too. So my question to you is: what areas are you interested in? Who are companies you admire in this space? And do you feel confidence in pitching ideas to them? 😊


Basically only the last three questions are relevant to the original question (which was asking what other types of writing there are out there besides TW). And even then it gives off heavy "no shxt sherlock" vibes.

Also giving off the "what do you want to eat?" "i don't know, what do _you_ want to eat?" vibes.


----------



## bad baby

Tech people at my work are so sloppy! The same thing is labelled with 3 different names in different places. It's like playing detective trying to figure out what is what. I know probably 3 different people made them, but Seriously just take 5 minutes to check with each other, or look up what the other person did first?? It's not that hard.


----------



## bad baby

Parents keep sending me job postings from CSIS (basically the Canadian secret services). I said "not interested" the first few time but of course that doesn't mean anything to them. Ended up spewing like a 5-minute rant to them about the application process and the surveillance and the high-profile lawsuits/complaints from minority group ex-employees who were harassed and discriminated against there. I mean, just look at the RCMP and you'd have a pretty good idea what the CSIS is like huh.

I don't understand why my parents don't seem to be able to learn lessons from life experience like most people do? My dad worked for a government entity for decades and the amount of office politics was insane - probably more than I've ever experienced at all of my private employers combined. And the lack of meritocracy, promotions/hiring/assignments by connections and personality. He's had co-workers that flat out cut ties with their whole department or just walked off one day and never came back. And yet he thinks it's some kind of ideal workplace??

Not to mention the pay is insultingly low for the bull**** they put you through. $100K for like a year-long application process where they dig into every detail of your life? No thanks. And apparently it's one of the most sought-after employers. Or maybe they're just saying that to blow smoke up their own behinds.


----------



## bad baby

bad baby said:


> Useless advice from "career coach" on LI lmao:
> 
> 
> Basically only the last three questions are relevant to the original question (which was asking what other types of writing there are out there besides TW). And even then it gives off heavy "no shxt sherlock" vibes.
> 
> Also giving off the "what do you want to eat?" "i don't know, what do _you_ want to eat?" vibes.


Another person replied something along the lines of, "All writing is technical writing, only some of us were not formally trained." Ummm... no???? TW is a specific kind of writing ... I'm starting to get why people so many people think LI is cancer now 😂


----------



## Blue Dino

It's odd how it's becoming more and more normal to use social media acronyms in work inquiries. I've been seeing so much "idk" or "ic". Someone used "jais" in a sentence which I had no clue what it was. Googling or urbandictionary found nothing. Eventually she annoyingly have to clarify to me it as "just as I suspected" and she was in disbelief I didn't know what "jais" stood for. Yet ironically on the same inquiry, she typed the word "so" with like twelve Os as a way to express her tone.


----------



## JH1983

Found out this week that we get a yearly $125 footwear allowance at work. Don't actually need anything, but going to get some these week anyway since the year is almost over.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> Found out this week that we get a yearly $125 footwear allowance at work. Don't actually need anything, but going to get some these week anyway since the year is almost over.


 The price of work boots is insane. I didn't know how bad until recently when I just happened to wander though the footwear section. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> The price of work boots is insane. I didn't know how bad until recently when I just happened to wander though the footwear section. Couldn't believe it.


And it's something that's worth spending the extra money on for a good pair. I'm pretty cheap with most things, but work boots is one of the few things I'm willing to buy the premium ones. My current ones were around $250. Huge leap in quality and comfort from the cheap ones. I spent years wearing the cheap Walmart ones and years wearing more medium tier ones and none are even close and are lucky to last 6-12 months.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> And it's something that's worth spending the extra money on for a good pair. I'm pretty cheap with most things, but work boots is one of the few things I'm willing to buy the premium ones. My current ones were around $250. Huge leap in quality and comfort from the cheap ones. I spent years wearing the cheap Walmart ones and years wearing more medium tier ones and none are even close and are lucky to last 6-12 months.


 That's the thing though. Even cheap ones aren't really cheap. They're just not great at being what they're supposed to be.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's the thing though. Even cheap ones aren't really cheap. They're just not great at being what they're supposed to be.


Yeah, I had a couple pairs of Wolverine boots and while they are comfortable they became no longer waterproof in under a year. The sole would start to pull away and let water in. And they are $120-150 boots. I got some Harley Davidson work boots on sale once and they didn't even last two weeks. I think they were more just for show even though they were called work boots. 

Many claim non slip and all non slip are not created equal. When you're maneuvering a 2000lb pallet out on to a liftgate in the rain you definitely don't want to slip.


----------



## bad baby

JH1983 said:


> Yeah, I had a couple pairs of Wolverine boots and while they are comfortable they became no longer waterproof in under a year. The sole would start to pull away and let water in. And they are $120-150 boots. I got some Harley Davidson work boots on sale once and they didn't even last two weeks. I think they were more just for show even though they were called work boots.
> 
> Many claim non slip and all non slip are not created equal. When you're maneuvering a 2000lb pallet out on to a liftgate in the rain you definitely don't want to slip.


Few years back I got a $50 pair of workboots. Worked in a warehouse, nothing strenuous, maybe carried like 50lbs max on cement floors. After a few months the fabric on the toes tore and the steel-toe piece fell down and pressed down on my foot when walking. Super uncomfortable lol! But I just kept wearing it because that was our max boot budget until the next year. It was one of the few sub-$100 options I could find.

Looking back my boss was such a cheapskate. I also had a gas mask that was held together with tape, had retake it every so often when it came loose again. Pretty sure it wasn't protecting me against anything, considering I was actually working with environmental toxins (and they stank!)...

Also surprised that Harley Davidson workboots are bad quality. I guess maybe that's why they were on sale. I had a pair of motorcycle boots from them that were super cute AND sturdy. Non-slip (or anti-slip? I don't know, they were grooved), full grain leather, Goodyear welted sole. I remember thinking damn, are their motorcycles this quality too? But they were covered under orthopedic insurance, and I got lucky cause usually they'd be sold out. Probably something like $500+ full price if I had to guess.

I find that shoes in general are worth investing in a good pair. The low quality ones literally fall apart on your feet as you're walking, or the cheap filler material pokes out and stabs you in the foot. Idek what they put in the soles but I got stabbed by things that feel like metal lol.


----------



## JH1983

bad baby said:


> Few years back I got a $50 pair of workboots. Worked in a warehouse, nothing strenuous, maybe carried like 50lbs max on cement floors. After a few months the fabric on the toes tore and the steel-toe piece fell down and pressed down on my foot when walking. Super uncomfortable lol! But I just kept wearing it because that was our max boot budget until the next year. It was one of the few sub-$100 options I could find.
> 
> Looking back my boss was such a cheapskate. I also had a gas mask that was held together with tape, had retake it every so often when it came loose again. Pretty sure it wasn't protecting me against anything, considering I was actually working with environmental toxins (and they stank!)...
> 
> Also surprised that Harley Davidson workboots are bad quality. I guess maybe that's why they were on sale. I had a pair of motorcycle boots from them that were super cute AND sturdy. Non-slip (or anti-slip? I don't know, they were grooved), full grain leather, Goodyear welted sole. I remember thinking damn, are their motorcycles this quality too? But they were covered under orthopedic insurance, and I got lucky cause usually they'd be sold out. Probably something like $500+ full price if I had to guess.
> 
> I find that shoes in general are worth investing in a good pair. The low quality ones literally fall apart on your feet as you're walking, or the cheap filler material pokes out and stabs you in the foot. Idek what they put in the soles but I got stabbed by things that feel like metal lol.



The Harley Davidson work boots did look really good, but yeah didn't last long at all. Might have been a one off bad pair because I've had some of their non work boots that seemed to last awhile. 

The ones I have now are Ariat and they're the best work boots I've ever owned. Planning on getting another pair of these with the allowance from work. Well, it'll pay like half anyway. For half off I'll get a pair every year whether I need them or not and just keep them in reserve. 

And yeah it's usually the sole and the seams on the cheap ones that go. I guess cheap materials and poor stitching. I remember growing up my dad wore the cowboy style work boots and he'd get them resoled every few years and they lasted forever. I also remember him saying they were a few hundred a pair back then, so in today's dollars they'd be very pricey.


----------



## bad baby

JH1983 said:


> The Harley Davidson work boots did look really good, but yeah didn't last long at all. Might have been a one off bad pair because I've had some of their non work boots that seemed to last awhile.
> 
> The ones I have now are Ariat and they're the best work boots I've ever owned. Planning on getting another pair of these with the allowance from work. Well, it'll pay like half anyway. For half off I'll get a pair every year whether I need them or not and just keep them in reserve.
> 
> And yeah it's usually the sole and the seams on the cheap ones that go. I guess cheap materials and poor stitching. I remember growing up my dad wore the cowboy style work boots and he'd get them resoled every few years and they lasted forever. I also remember him saying they were a few hundred a pair back then, so in today's dollars they'd be very pricey.


1 pair every year, oh wow do you go through workboots that fast?? Ariat has some kickass looking cowboy boots!! I was ogling them online over the summer (too expensive to ship to me, and just too expensive in general), they look pretty good quality though.

There's actually a few shoe repair shops near me. I guess for older shoes with stitched soles (instead of cemented/glued) people still go to get them resoled and stuff. Nowadays most shoes seem to be glued, seems a better deal to just buy a new pair instead of getting them repaired (not sure if cemented soles can even be resoled). I wish I had stuff from long ago that can be repaired and reworn. It's so much better for the environment.


----------



## JH1983

bad baby said:


> 1 pair every year, oh wow do you go through workboots that fast?? Ariat has some kickass looking cowboy boots!! I was ogling them online over the summer (too expensive to ship to me, and just too expensive in general), they look pretty good quality though.
> 
> There's actually a few shoe repair shops near me. I guess for older shoes with stitched soles (instead of cemented/glued) people still go to get them resoled and stuff. Nowadays most shoes seem to be glued, seems a better deal to just buy a new pair instead of getting them repaired (not sure if cemented soles can even be resoled). I wish I had stuff from long ago that can be repaired and reworn. It's so much better for the environment.



No, I'm really not that hard on them at my current job. It's 90% driving, but with self unload you want safety toe, waterproof, and non slip. Most of the wear comes from dragging heavy pallets on concrete that ends up wearing the heels. I switched to pull ons because I caught my laces on stuff constantly. It's a little weird walking in them at first, but you get used to it. I actually prefer them now over lace up boots for my job. 










I ended up just getting another pair of Ariats that are identical to the ones I already have. Kinda wanted something more plain and a bit cheaper, but all the other ones I tried on didn't pass my slip test. I try sliding around the floor at the store to test the non slip. I guess these are made for oilfield work or something, says oil exploration on the tag whatever that is. But the grip on the bottom is crazy good. I don't want to get out here in the rain dragging a pallet and slip.

Didn't know that about the stitched soles. There's a few boot stores in this area I guess that probably do sole repair and replacement. I wonder if they can get the super grippy non slip soles.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Uncertainty


----------



## either/or

Sigh it's true. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590036020728254465


----------



## bad baby

JH1983 said:


> No, I'm really not that hard on them at my current job. It's 90% driving, but with self unload you want safety toe, waterproof, and non slip. Most of the wear comes from dragging heavy pallets on concrete that ends up wearing the heels. I switched to pull ons because I caught my laces on stuff constantly. It's a little weird walking in them at first, but you get used to it. I actually prefer them now over lace up boots for my job.
> 
> View attachment 150665
> 
> 
> I ended up just getting another pair of Ariats that are identical to the ones I already have. Kinda wanted something more plain and a bit cheaper, but all the other ones I tried on didn't pass my slip test. I try sliding around the floor at the store to test the non slip. I guess these are made for oilfield work or something, says oil exploration on the tag whatever that is. But the grip on the bottom is crazy good. I don't want to get out here in the rain dragging a pallet and slip.
> 
> Didn't know that about the stitched soles. There's a few boot stores in this area I guess that probably do sole repair and replacement. I wonder if they can get the super grippy non slip soles.


"Pull-ons" as in Chelsea-type workboots (Is that a thing lol)? I have a pair of Chelseas with pretty thick/stiff leather - not sure how to describe, basically the kind of leather that doesn't stretch much / don't need break in - and it's a pain to pull them on and off, esp without a pull tab at the back. I was hunting for a second-hand pair of boots for a while and saw a lot of people selling their Chelseas in semi-new condition because of this problem lol. Although they do look nice.

And yeah I read there's a difference between anti-slip and non-slip, but I can't remember what it was. Kind of like waterproof vs. water resistant - one is like crazy expensive and runs up to a few thousand+, the other kind is like upwards of a few hundred and limited protection.

I'd assume shoe repair places have all kinds of soles, it's just a matter of price. You can probably hunt down some nice Vibram soles yourself and just pay the cost of having them switch it out for you. I've also seen people online slip-proofing their own boots with sandpaper and stuff, but if it's a nice pair you probably don't want to risk damaging it with some crazy DIY lol.


----------



## JH1983

bad baby said:


> "Pull-ons" as in Chelsea-type workboots (Is that a thing lol)? I have a pair of Chelseas with pretty thick/stiff leather - not sure how to describe, basically the kind of leather that doesn't stretch much / don't need break in - and it's a pain to pull them on and off, esp without a pull tab at the back. I was hunting for a second-hand pair of boots for a while and saw a lot of people selling their Chelseas in semi-new condition because of this problem lol. Although they do look nice.
> 
> And yeah I read there's a difference between anti-slip and non-slip, but I can't remember what it was. Kind of like waterproof vs. water resistant - one is like crazy expensive and runs up to a few thousand+, the other kind is like upwards of a few hundred and limited protection.
> 
> I'd assume shoe repair places have all kinds of soles, it's just a matter of price. You can probably hunt down some nice Vibram soles yourself and just pay the cost of having them switch it out for you. I've also seen people online slip-proofing their own boots with sandpaper and stuff, but if it's a nice pair you probably don't want to risk damaging it with some crazy DIY lol.


Had to look Chelsea boots up. Similar style, but I think western pull on work boots would be the name of the style. Like this:










I've talked to a few of my coworkers on the phone about this over the last couple weeks. Being that we drive trucks around all night calling each other to pass the time is common. But only one other coworker and I wear these kind. A few wear lace up work boots or steel toe shoes and several just wear plain tennis shoes. Which seems insane to me. I would've lost toes already not to mention soaked feet every time it rains.


----------



## bad baby

JH1983 said:


> Had to look Chelsea boots up. Similar style, but I think western pull on work boots would be the name of the style. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 150716
> 
> 
> I've talked to a few of my coworkers on the phone about this over the last couple weeks. Being that we drive trucks around all night calling each other to pass the time is common. But only one other coworker and I wear these kind. A few wear lace up work boots or steel toe shoes and several just wear plain tennis shoes. Which seems insane to me. I would've lost toes already not to mention soaked feet every time it rains.


Cool look!! I can't tell which part is stretchy for you to get them on though. 

I thought your company had policy for mandatory steel-toe and that's why you get the allowance? But I can see how it might not be the best (or most comfortable) for driving. There's also driving shoes which basically look like tennis shoes, but I heard they have especially thin soles (or maybe they're thin everywhere, idk) and you can feel everything under the ground when you walk in them. Would give great sensitivity on the pedals, and look kind of posh too:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

bad baby said:


>


I'll give this one bonus points for a comfortable looking shoe that also looks as sleek as an expensive car. I think my feet would be nice and aerodynamic in those. They would just glide through the windy days like butter.


----------



## Fever Dream

I'll be honest. I don't even know what day that my company Christmas party is on. I threw that thing in trash without even looking.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Today whilst getting something from the cupboard I saw someone at work that I'd never seen before. This person got the wrong idea from our conversation. They are not impressed so far with some things I can tell that from what he said and how he was looking at things.

He assumed I worked in the kitchen. I said no I do the cleaning. I do the cleaning but not down here. If you find anything dirty here it's not in my section ( a staff member before has just assumed something that wasn't being done was my job). He repeated " not in your section". I said that does sound like I don't care but I can't keep cleaning someone else's section when I have too much to do in my own. But to my words not in my section and it sounds like I don't care he said "and you don't, that's okay" with a face not impressed. 

I have never said "I don't clean down here, so if you find anything dirty it's not in my section" to anyone before; I feel like crying when I see how things are left sometimes, "after they've been cleaned" just because of his body language; the way he was looking at things and his disapproval it just came out. 

Then I remembered that show Undercover Boss, I think that's what it is called, and just was thinking how my words "not in my section" would be perceived when it is the complete opposite. At jobs I have missed out breaks to get the work done and done to the best of my ability. 

I love my job and I give all that I can. I don't like it when people get the wrong idea about me.


----------



## bad baby

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'll give this one bonus points for a comfortable looking shoe that also looks as sleek as an expensive car. I think my feet would be nice and aerodynamic in those. They would just glide through the windy days like butter.


A pair of shoes that glide through things like butter sounds like a recipe for falling on your *** lol! Back in middle school I only had flat-soled sneakers and would walk to school in winter. I learned to do this shuffling thing on the iced pavement to keep my balance. Not great for the soles. I mostly wear boots now, and I'm kind of picky about chunky soles. Some of those indoor floors can be damn slippery.



alwaysrunning said:


> Today whilst getting something from the cupboard I saw someone at work that I'd never seen before. This person got the wrong idea from our conversation. They are not impressed so far with some things I can tell that from what he said and how he was looking at things.
> 
> He assumed I worked in the kitchen. I said no I do the cleaning. I do the cleaning but not down here. If you find anything dirty here it's not in my section ( a staff member before has just assumed something that wasn't being done was my job). He repeated " not in your section". I said that does sound like I don't care but I can't keep cleaning someone else's section when I have too much to do in my own. But to my words not in my section and it sounds like I don't care he said "and you don't, that's okay" with a face not impressed.
> 
> I have never said "I don't clean down here, so if you find anything dirty it's not in my section" to anyone before; I feel like crying when I see how things are left sometimes, "after they've been cleaned" just because of his body language; the way he was looking at things and his disapproval it just came out.
> 
> Then I remembered that show Undercover Boss, I think that's what it is called, and just was thinking how my words "not in my section" would be perceived when it is the complete opposite. At jobs I have missed out breaks to get the work done and done to the best of my ability.
> 
> I love my job and I give all that I can. I don't like it when people get the wrong idea about me.


Did he start off accusing you of not doing your job, or did he just ask you, "Do you work in the kitchen?" and you volunteered all this info yourself? I feel like some people in the workplace are just waiting to catch you out, and it's probably best not to tell them anything unless you need to. Especially if they're not your manager anyway.


----------



## pillbugger

My sister, who's a couple of years younger than me, got her first job not that long ago. She now works going into elderly folks homes to take care of them and do their bidding. So good for her. 🎉The only thing that's weird is that she wears black nursing garments to work... like sis, you work taking care of the living, not the dead!

Her agency is desperately hiring... I think these kinds of nursing jobs are women dominated though. But it seems like a good way to practice social skills and sounds like a good beginner job as a whole.


----------



## Skeletra

I told my team leader I’m starting a treatment program for generalised anxiety, and we are mapping it out first. It will cause me to be away from work a little over an hour once or twice a month, so I figured it would be best to just tell him. He said that was good, and sort of cheered on me.
Feels weird that he now walks around knowing this about me. It was unexpected that he took it so well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Woke to a call from my boss asking me to cover for one of the delivery guys who hadn’t showed up…said I’d shower & call her to pick me up & then right when I was about to step in the shower she texted saying he showed up late


----------



## Fever Dream

Management (as always) are lying, manipulative, and incompetent POS's.


----------



## bad baby

Day before long weekend, coworker posts in group chat that he "won't get any rest" because his young kids will bug him to do stuff, and he actually _prefers_ going in to work over staying home with his kids. The boss responds with a laughing emoji.

Not sure if this guy is just trying to suck up to the boss or if he truly feels this way. Either way, **** this ****, wtf are these people. I feel like an alien in this garbage corporate culture.


----------



## mt moyt

the number of people leaving the companies im at is astounding.

the company i was at before this, first there was the guy i was replacing. then 7 people in my department left over the next 2+ years. including 1 manager though that was a inter company move. other departments were struggling too though.

at my current job i cant think of a single person who definitely wont leave. since i joined just 6months ago, 3 people left and now a manager is also leaving. they had almost every non manager leave before i joined and now 2 replacements left in less than 6 months. i wouldnt be surprised at any resignations at this point.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally got the HR people to register me for the app that shows all our hours & let you book time off, we’ve been using this app for 2 years & only now do I have access. The nice thing is the calendar syncs with my phone calendar so I don’t have to program my shifts anymore


----------



## coeur_brise

Inspired by the desktop photo thread:










Yea, and I briefly thought about switching the default workplace home page to the ancient "Internet Explorer is evil" web page but I didn't want to draw too much attention from wandering eyes.


Internet Explorer is EVIL!


----------



## bad baby

Y'all ever have this thing where, you need some info to do your job, and you ask people for it. Your company is super disorganised so you don't even know who to ask for what, so you just crowdsource. And then people only give you half of the info you need (maybe they don't know the other half, or maybe they just don't want to bother). Then you kind of wait because you don't want to be like aggressively hounding them down for it. Then later your work gets delayed and they come to you and they're like, "Why haven't you finished this thing yet?"

I want to turn around and be like, "Why do YOU think?" But then I'm not an a-hole so I kind of just sheepishly laugh and go, "Ohhh, haha, not sure, I'll double check..." and then scramble to finish it with half the information.

I'm wondering if I should tell my boss about this. I'm not going to name names or anything, but it's not that hard for people to just say they don't know and direct me to somebody who knows or to a source or something instead of just leaving me hanging. Not cool, man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I work in a liquor store. Before my boss left today he asked me if I shopped at a competitor liquor store…I thought I misheard him but he asked if I shop at Safeway Liquor Store so I said not in a while & then he proceeded to give me $20 in giftcards for there, lol. I can’t say I’ve ever been encouraged to go shop at the competition by a boss while on shift, haha


----------



## coeur_brise

The US is very strange when it comes to forcing people to work or lose their jobs in the event of a family member's illness or birth (or your own illness, but not birth). It's pretty much restricted to: your parents or your child, or spouse but rarely to the sibling because I guess your sibling's parent/child/spouse has to take care of them? That's not super realistic I guess but I suppose that has more to do with legal/financial relationships than anything.


----------



## bad baby

AAAAAAAAaaaaa so much work and so many emails etc to reply to. Making my social avoidance flare up. I think I overestimated my capacity to function while trying to pull self out of rut. I want to die!!!!! Just want to throw away my laptop/phone and bury my head in my blanket and not come out until next year (PД`q。)·。'゜

_screaming crying running away_


----------



## Dan the man

I hate harping on people for stuff. I'm not sure if it's SA but it seems to go against my core beliefs or something.

But there's a matter of protecting myself as well


----------



## Fever Dream

Ugg, It's been awhile since I put in a 17 hour work day. It should make for a good paycheck, though.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Fever Dream said:


> Ugg, It's been awhile since I put in a 17 hour work day. It should make for a good paycheck, though.


Woah, 17 hours! What kind of things were you doing for 17 hours?


----------



## Fever Dream

alwaysrunning said:


> Woah, 17 hours! What kind of things were you doing for 17 hours?


Mostly sitting on my bum and waiting. But it's sort of the nature of the beast.


----------



## JH1983

They ended up calling everyone to come back in at about 9pm last night. Many trucks were broken down from the cold. I had to limp mine back in over two hours going between 35mph and 55mph on the interstate because it was trying to break down. They canceled work entirely tonight. We get paid for both days anyway though, so Merry Christmas to us.


----------



## Citrine79

My company hired a new person in my department..at the end of the year/holiday time no less. I regrettably agreed to help train. That would mean me going to the office in person, which I didn’t mind doing. It is the training itself that made me nervous…I’m not good at explaining things since I have my own weird/OCD way of doing things and I also do not have the patience…especially now. Well, I worked through that as best I could and arranged for a ride in (I don’t drive) only to have my boss cancel at the last minute.

I avoided several attempts by her to reschedule it but eventually she pinned me down and I rescheduled it. But I can’t do it now…my mental health is a trainwreck right now and I have zero…and I mean zero patience…for anyone or anything. Plus, I’ve been off for a few days and need to catch up with my own work especially since I am on a tight month end deadline.

I’ve already used the “I can’t find a ride” excuse so have to come up with something else. I was thinking of just a vague “personal reasons” line or using the month end deadline as an excuse. I don’t care if it gets me in trouble or causes an issue…I can’t do it right now and never should have agreed to it in the first place. It shouldn’t be my responsibility.


----------



## either/or

It's so nice having a 3-day weekend due to the holiday. We really need to change to a 4-day workweek as a society. That would give people time to actually _enjoy_ their lives and the fruits of their labor.


----------



## Fever Dream

A coworker gave me a 2023 calendar today. And it turned out to be one of "those" calendars. Boobies ahoy! :/


----------



## Blue Dino

The feeling of stupidity every time you chimed in on a discussion and give your input on something, only for everyone to be annoyed at you talking, just ignore you and throw a sound bubble around you so they can mute you. Then they can continue their discussion. But I keep doing it because I'm paid to, so I have to put up a perception of trying to contribute or else. As much as it annoys everyone that I'm there and every time I have to try give my input.


----------



## JH1983

Found out yesterday at work there's a new Illinois law that's really going to screw us over. The law is to guarantee all workers the right to a 20 minute lunch break on their shift. Which is good for the people that weren't allowed any breaks and makes no difference to the ones that already got a lunch break. But the way they're interpreting it for commercial drivers is we have to actually stop driving and take an unpaid 20 minute break within 5 hours of starting work. 

Can't really cheat it because we have an electronic logging device linked to the truck that knows when it's moving. I eat while I'm driving because my work day is long enough as it is. Any added time is just time I don't get to be at home. It might not seem like a big deal, but it is because it's just extending my already long work day for no extra pay. 

Then the more I thought of it the more angry I got. 20 minutes a day is 100 minutes a week. 5200 minutes a year. That's 86 hours or basically two full unpaid weeks a year because of this stupid interpretation of a law. I feel like the state of Illinois should cut me a check for two week's pay at the end of the year since they're stealing my time from me.


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


> Found out yesterday at work there's a new Illinois law that's really going to screw us over. The law is to guarantee all workers the right to a 20 minute lunch break on their shift. Which is good for the people that weren't allowed any breaks and makes no difference to the ones that already got a lunch break. But the way they're interpreting it for commercial drivers is we have to actually stop driving and take an unpaid 20 minute break within 5 hours of starting work.
> 
> Can't really cheat it because we have an electronic logging device linked to the truck that knows when it's moving. I eat while I'm driving because my work day is long enough as it is. Any added time is just time I don't get to be at home. It might not seem like a big deal, but it is because it's just extending my already long work day for no extra pay.
> 
> Then the more I thought of it the more angry I got. 20 minutes a day is 100 minutes a week. 5200 minutes a year. That's 86 hours or basically two full unpaid weeks a year because of this stupid interpretation of a law. I feel like the state of Illinois should cut me a check for two week's pay at the end of the year since they're stealing my time from me.


What my coworkers are doing is coming to work, logging in, and then immediately going off duty while they wait for the trucks to be loaded to satisfy the 20 minute break. Apparently this is okay. 

But if you work 12 hours or more you have to take a second break. So last night at my last stop I had 2 hours and 5 minutes till I hit 12 hours. The drive back is 2 hours plus I have to stop for fuel. So it would have been borderline not enough time. So I had to sit in a parking lot for 20 minutes at 4am. And then my 12 hour day became a 12 hour and 20 minute day for no additional pay. Such BS. This kind of law makes things more dangerous for everyone because we're going to end up rushing trying to beat the clock or we're just going to have to find ways to cheat it.

I'm really seething over this. It's like all these supply chain issues and instead of making things better to attract more workers they make things worse. And then complain there's not enough drivers.


----------

